# CONNECTIONS 4 # 142



## nitz8catz

Continuing our conversation from 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-581700-372.html


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Continuing our conversation from
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-581700-372.html


Thank you, Mav, for taking such great care of us!!! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Mav, for taking such great care of us!!! xxxooo


From me also xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline

I'm here. Having a cuppa in bed before getting ready to go out


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> I'm here. Having a cuppa in bed before getting ready to go out


I've arrived too, hope everyone follows. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a mild cloudyish Wales. Off shopping later and then back for our next viewer, at least there's nothing needs doing in the house, although it wouldn't surprise me if they don't turn up, we're at the end of a list of houses they are seeing today and aren't here until 4.30, we'll see. Have a good day, it's Friday at last weekend nearly here. xx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I've arrived too, hope everyone follows. xx


I'm here, but I will be going to bed soon, due to too many times of no sleep. 
Have a good day. xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very misty Surrey. Just had a text from June who is at the station waiting for her train to Farnham and I am just having breakfast. Looking forward to meeting the girls and groping some wool, a lot of it from local sheep.

Happy Friday everyone. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very misty Surrey. Just had a text from June who is at the station waiting for her train to Farnham and I am just having breakfast. Looking forward to meeting the girls and groping some wool, a lot of it from local sheep.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


You three have fun and grope some for me. xx :sm15:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EST and -2'C (28'F). Cloudy day today with no precipitation.
Knit Night was very quiet last night. The Guild meeting was the same night so a handful were at that meeting, and there was a class on magic loop at the back of the store, so we had to be quiet. I did get new yarn for my Spector. This is it's last chance. If this doesn't work, it's getting frogged and becoming a scarf or something.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> You three have fun and grope some for me. xx :sm15:


I wish I could "grope" some yarn with you. :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very misty Surrey. Just had a text from June who is at the station waiting for her train to Farnham and I am just having breakfast. Looking forward to meeting the girls and groping some wool, a lot of it from local sheep.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


Happy Friday.
Enjoy your time together with the girls and all that yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I'm here, but I will be going to bed soon, due to too many times of no sleep.
> Have a good day. xoxoxo


I'm just up but the caffeine hasn't kicked in yet. I'd like to go back to bed.
Sleep well.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a mild cloudyish Wales. Off shopping later and then back for our next viewer, at least there's nothing needs doing in the house, although it wouldn't surprise me if they don't turn up, we're at the end of a list of houses they are seeing today and aren't here until 4.30, we'll see. Have a good day, it's Friday at last weekend nearly here. xx


TGIF!
I hope the viewers do show.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Mav, for taking such great care of us!!! xxxooo


I'm glad that I finally remembered. It helps when I leave myself a note. :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I'd like to share some of mine too, but the postage is unreal.. such a shame. I have binders of printed newer patterns. My best friend Sian called me yesterday and brought up and idea of starting a consignment online site for local fibre related things, such as selling extra stash yarns, needles, wheels and looms. Patterns would be nice too but I think there's a problem with copyrite rules with designers now. I think it would do very well though, maybe something for us both to try as we have craft fairs together and she is a very knowledgeable knitter and quilter.


I wish I was closer. The local fibre shop is a bit expensive for the tools.
The fibre festivals are all starting up again. I'm hoping to pick up some things there.


----------



## nitz8catz

Indigodragonfly, the Canadian yarn with the funny names, will be in England.
Berkshire Downs, just off the M4 near Newbury, Berkshire at Purlescence HQ.
"We’ll have an open day and IndigoDragonfly trunk show on Saturday 30th March between 10 and 4, and then on Sunday 31st Kim will be teaching a workshop talking about Creative Clothing with lots of ideas and inspiration to make your knitwear unique."

March 30th I'll be at the first fibre festival of the year in my area, in Peterborough.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> A lovely way to remember 50 yrs with beautiful yellow roses, take one home for yourself too as it is a special day. Interesting review about Kitkat's... http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071218151832AA2kJE9 Wonder which one your's was? xoxox





LondonGirl said:


> I expect it was British but who knows where stuff comes from these days?!! xxxx


We have an international aisle in our Walmart. I like the British chocolate, like Galaxy, and Minstrels, and Flake. Our chocolates are getting too sweet.


----------



## jinx

Morning. If you are shopping it must be Friday. Mr. Wonderful picked up our order of groceries yesterday. I am always surprised when I see the total for just the two of us. Cannot imagine have a few rug rats to feed.
Sounds like serious buyer if they are viewing several homes. Good luck, eyes crossed.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a mild cloudyish Wales. Off shopping later and then back for our next viewer, at least there's nothing needs doing in the house, although it wouldn't surprise me if they don't turn up, we're at the end of a list of houses they are seeing today and aren't here until 4.30, we'll see. Have a good day, it's Friday at last weekend nearly here. xx


----------



## jinx

I believe you and the gals will have a happy fish fry Friday. Grope to your hearts content.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very misty Surrey. Just had a text from June who is at the station waiting for her train to Farnham and I am just having breakfast. Looking forward to meeting the girls and groping some wool, a lot of it from local sheep.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I have a few large containers of pennies, we don't use them anymore here. Want to go through them as there are a few handfuls of Centennial pennies and even King George's.


I had a large collection of pennies. Mum donated it to the "Big Sisters's" organization. It helped pay for the renovations to their store. (No, I didnt' know about the donation at the time.) Or pennies had about 2 cents worth of copper in them, which was why they were discontinued. They cost more to make than their face value.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Do they have a cafe at your IKEA Chris, their Swedish eats are very good, especially the meatballs with jelly. Sounds like a fun day! xoxo


Now I want to go to the IKEA in Whitby just to try the meatballs with jelly.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I wish I was closer. The local fibre shop is a bit expensive for the tools.
> The fibre festivals are all starting up again. I'm hoping to pick up some things there.


Our local yarn store is also expensive for the tools. I really would like to support her business. However, I do not like paying more than I have to. I do buy small things from her like stitch markers and needle sizers. She is moving her business two doors down the street. Seems like she is also downsizing the yarny things. She was into beads and yarn, but now is adding other things. I hope this move brings her more success.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Here's the Mr and Mrs... and yes she's doing it again. I snagged a few eggs to see if I could hatch them and rear my own fish.


If they're breeding, then they think conditions are right. You should be able to raise some babies, if you can protect the eggs and the babies. Do you have a "baby keeper"? I had one for my dwarf gouramies.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Our local yarn store is also expensive for the tools. I really would like to support her business. However, I do not like paying more than I have to. I do buy small things from her like stitch markers and needle sizers. She is moving her business two doors down the street. Seems like she is also downsizing the yarny things. She was into beads and yarn, but now is adding other things. I hope this move brings her more success.


Two yarn stores in my area have disappeared. They are switching to fabric only. But my LYS in Cobourg, keeps expanding. She is taking ideas from her customers on how to stuff more yarn and things into her store.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. If you are shopping it must be Friday. Mr. Wonderful picked up our order of groceries yesterday. I am always surprised when I see the total for just the two of us. Cannot imagine have a few rug rats to feed.
> Sounds like serious buyer if they are viewing several homes. Good luck, eyes crossed.


My bi-weekly run to Costco has been creeping up, and I'm only replacing what groceries that have run out. If I was at one of the grocery chains, I would probably be spending a lot more. I'm lucky that we have room to store multiples.


----------



## nitz8catz

Lifeline said:


> Mosaic pattern free until I don't know when. Click on buy now and it should show up as free, click pay with PayPal and it won't charge you
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/havana-shawl


No longer free, but I was able to grab it while it was. Thanks for that.

If anyone wants to expand their pattern library, there is a group on Ravelry called "Lovin' the Freebies".
They have a "Free for a limited time" that lists patterns that are free at the time.
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/lovin-the-freebies/3871320/201-225#212


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU jinx, I intend to feel ok. The family think I should be up their house again tomorrow night , I've said I'd go but I know I'll be fine. I do appreciate all the love and support I get from my knitting sisters. Love you x


Have a good day with your family. I will be thinking of you today. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Two yarn stores in my area have disappeared. They are switching to fabric only. But my LYS in Cobourg, keeps expanding. She is taking ideas from her customers on how to stuff more yarn and things into her store.


I feel bad I do not visit her store more often. A few years ago she moved from a bigger space that had great parking. Now she has a smaller place with less parking places. We had a large room for the knitting group and now the meeting area is smaller and not separated from the main store area. I think she thought moving to a more populated area would bring her more business. Alas that is not so. She is trying to sell and almost had it sold before it fell through.


----------



## SaxonLady

Thanks for the new thread Nitzy. I made a few comments before I got to your notice. I'm not repeating them!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very misty Surrey. Just had a text from June who is at the station waiting for her train to Farnham and I am just having breakfast. Looking forward to meeting the girls and groping some wool, a lot of it from local sheep.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


Have a fun day together today! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> TGIF!
> I hope the viewers do show.


Me, too. Fingers crossed! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad that I finally remembered. It helps when I leave myself a note. :sm16:


Notes are my best friend! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm just up but the caffeine hasn't kicked in yet. I'd like to go back to bed.
> Sleep well.


I hope the caffeine has kicked in by now, and you are feeling more alert! 
But remember TGIF!!!????????

I don't like going to bed @ 2030 hrs, because I am always awake again, a few hours later, and my body thinks it is the morning of the next day, but midnight has only just arrived! 
I will be preparing my spare room for a 3 might stay, and doing a school run, for all 4 girls, on Monday & possibly Tuesday! 
We will have a great time, but I'm a little concerned about how the twins will cope with being away from their mum, for so long! Oh well, we will deal with what ever happens, as it happens!????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We have an international aisle in our Walmart. I like the British chocolate, like Galaxy, and Minstrels, and Flake. Our chocolates are getting too sweet.


I think the 70% Cocoa chocolate tastes the best, because it isn't as sweet as milk chocolate, and it isn't as bitter as those that are 80%, or higher, Cocoa; but there is also one variety of dark chocolate that is also very creamy, and sssooo smooth. I forget the company that makes it, but it is the chocolate that I love the best!????????????


----------



## LondonChris

....and me xx.



Xiang said:


> From me also xoxoxo


----------



## LondonChris

Black & Green make really yummy chocolate.



Xiang said:


> I think the 70% Cocoa chocolate tastes the best, because it isn't as sweet as milk chocolate, and it isn't as bitter as those that are 80%, or higher, Cocoa; but there is also one variety of dark chocolate that is also very creamy, and sssooo smooth. I forget the company that makes it, but it is the chocolate that I love the best!????????????


----------



## LondonChris

Hi from a sunny London. Having a day in with my Oscar. His mum & little bro have gone to the hosp with MR B. Oscar stayed last night & woke me with lots of cuddles, I love that boy. We were going to make his costume for World Book day as a surprise for his mum. Of course he told her & she said she wanted to do it! He’s still in his PJs & really enjoying watching a couple of films, I’m just knitting, or supposed to be. Hope you all have a good day, thinking 
of you Susan.


----------



## LondonChris

Kaz just rang, MrB has to go in hospital, ASAP, for an investigation on one of his kidneys, it’s stopped working. They don’t know what’s caused it, just hope they sort it quickly & get on with anymore treatment.


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Kaz just rang, MrB has to go in hospital, ASAP, for an investigation on one of his kidneys, it's stopped working. They don't know what's caused it, just hope they sort it quickly & get on with anymore treatment.


Not perhaps what you wanted to hear but at least they've found out what is wrong and can now do something about. xx


----------



## jinx

LondonChris said:


> Kaz just rang, MrB has to go in hospital, ASAP, for an investigation on one of his kidneys, it's stopped working. They don't know what's caused it, just hope they sort it quickly & get on with anymore treatment.


Sorry it was not good news. However, we have two kidneys and can do quite well if only one is working. Hoping there is a quick and easy answer to his problem. Hugs to you.


----------



## PurpleFi

Back from a lovely day at Unravel. It was heaving. Managed to catch up with June and Rebecca over lunch. Even managed to buy a few bits and pieces. Also spent a lot of time talking to stall holders. Learnt a lot and also booked some visits for our WI craft groups.

Now having a sit down and a rest before my fused glass workshop this evening.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Kaz just rang, MrB has to go in hospital, ASAP, for an investigation on one of his kidneys, it's stopped working. They don't know what's caused it, just hope they sort it quickly & get on with anymore treatment.


Sorry to hear this Chris. Hope they can sort thjngs out for him. X


----------



## jinx

It is my time of day to knit/crochet. I have nothing to work on as I finished my project yesterday. Try as I may I cannot have more than one project at a time. I made an 1898 hat for Mr. Wonderful as he had requested it. In December I made him a cowl to wear while he plowed snow. I had made a mating 1898 hat. He did not want the hat as he had a different one that was good enough. After I gave that hat away he decided he would like it. I had enough yarn to make another. That may have been for first time he ask me to make something for him. He does ask for things for his friends, but never for himself. Warms the cockles of my heart. Hmm. I will have to ask Mr. Google what a heart cockle is.


----------



## PurpleFi

My shopping from today....


----------



## jinx

Oh my word, what a haul. I believe you will have a lot of enjoyment playing with your treasurers. 


PurpleFi said:


> My shopping from today....


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thinking of you, Chris.


----------



## LondonChris

All we know is there is a blockage, not sure how big & it's stopping the kidney working. He has just got home, they got a cab from the hospital.


Barn-dweller said:


> Not perhaps what you wanted to hear but at least they've found out what is wrong and can now do something about. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> It is my time of day to knit/crochet. I have nothing to work on as I finished my project yesterday. Try as I may I cannot have more than one project at a time. I made an 1898 hat for Mr. Wonderful as he had requested it. In December I made him a cowl to wear while he plowed snow. I had made a mating 1898 hat. He did not want the hat as he had a different one that was good enough. After I gave that hat away he decided he would like it. I had enough yarn to make another. That may have been for first time he ask me to make something for him. He does ask for things for his friends, but never for himself. Warms the cockles of my heart. Hmm. I will have to ask Mr. Google what a heart cockle is.


Mine never asks for anything, I am between projects in a way, not sure what to do next but am doing an 1898 hat as well my sort of go to thing when I don't know what to do. By the way cockles refer to the chamber of a kiln or in the human the heart. So heart-warming pleasure for a person. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> My shopping from today....


Ooh lots of goodies. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> All we know is there is a blockage, not sure how big & it's stopping the kidney working. He has just got home, they got a cab from the hospital.


Do hope it's unblockable????? easily. xx


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Kaz just rang, MrB has to go in hospital, ASAP, for an investigation on one of his kidneys, it's stopped working. They don't know what's caused it, just hope they sort it quickly & get on with anymore treatment.


Sorry to hear that. Hopefully now they know the problem they can remedy it ASAP


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> It is my time of day to knit/crochet. I have nothing to work on as I finished my project yesterday. Try as I may I cannot have more than one project at a time. I made an 1898 hat for Mr. Wonderful as he had requested it. In December I made him a cowl to wear while he plowed snow. I had made a mating 1898 hat. He did not want the hat as he had a different one that was good enough. After I gave that hat away he decided he would like it. I had enough yarn to make another. That may have been for first time he ask me to make something for him. He does ask for things for his friends, but never for himself. Warms the cockles of my heart. Hmm. I will have to ask Mr. Google what a heart cockle is.


Glad mr wonderful requested a knit from you. I would love to hear the answer about heart cockles ????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I've arrived too, hope everyone follows. xx


I'm here, bringing up the rear!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EST and -2'C (28'F). Cloudy day today with no precipitation.
> Knit Night was very quiet last night. The Guild meeting was the same night so a handful were at that meeting, and there was a class on magic loop at the back of the store, so we had to be quiet. I did get new yarn for my Spector. This is it's last chance. If this doesn't work, it's getting frogged and becoming a scarf or something.


Good luck with this next attempt but sometimes, it's just not worth the hassle!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Indigodragonfly, the Canadian yarn with the funny names, will be in England.
> Berkshire Downs, just off the M4 near Newbury, Berkshire at Purlescence HQ.
> "We'll have an open day and IndigoDragonfly trunk show on Saturday 30th March between 10 and 4, and then on Sunday 31st Kim will be teaching a workshop talking about Creative Clothing with lots of ideas and inspiration to make your knitwear unique."
> 
> March 30th I'll be at the first fibre festival of the year in my area, in Peterborough.


I'm sure I saw something about Purlescence at the show today!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. If you are shopping it must be Friday. Mr. Wonderful picked up our order of groceries yesterday. I am always surprised when I see the total for just the two of us. Cannot imagine have a few rug rats to feed.
> Sounds like serious buyer if they are viewing several homes. Good luck, eyes crossed.


Every Sunday, as I pack my shopping, I wonder who eats it all!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> No longer free, but I was able to grab it while it was. Thanks for that.
> 
> If anyone wants to expand their pattern library, there is a group on Ravelry called "Lovin' the Freebies".
> They have a "Free for a limited time" that lists patterns that are free at the time.
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/lovin-the-freebies/3871320/201-225#212


Useful, thank you!!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Hi from a sunny London. Having a day in with my Oscar. His mum & little bro have gone to the hosp with MR B. Oscar stayed last night & woke me with lots of cuddles, I love that boy. We were going to make his costume for World Book day as a surprise for his mum. Of course he told her & she said she wanted to do it! He's still in his PJs & really enjoying watching a couple of films, I'm just knitting, or supposed to be. Hope you all have a good day, thinking
> of you Susan.


What costume are you making for him? Kids can never keep stuff secret from their mums!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Kaz just rang, MrB has to go in hospital, ASAP, for an investigation on one of his kidneys, it's stopped working. They don't know what's caused it, just hope they sort it quickly & get on with anymore treatment.


Oh no! Still at least they are on to it now and will hopefully get him sorted out and home again ASAP!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> It is my time of day to knit/crochet. I have nothing to work on as I finished my project yesterday. Try as I may I cannot have more than one project at a time. I made an 1898 hat for Mr. Wonderful as he had requested it. In December I made him a cowl to wear while he plowed snow. I had made a mating 1898 hat. He did not want the hat as he had a different one that was good enough. After I gave that hat away he decided he would like it. I had enough yarn to make another. That may have been for first time he ask me to make something for him. He does ask for things for his friends, but never for himself. Warms the cockles of my heart. Hmm. I will have to ask Mr. Google what a heart cockle is.


Yes indeed, I've often wondered that myself!! Is that a common expression over there too?


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Mine never asks for anything, I am between projects in a way, not sure what to do next but am doing an 1898 hat as well my sort of go to thing when I don't know what to do. By the way cockles refer to the chamber of a kiln or in the human the heart. So heart-warming pleasure for a person. xx


Well, there you go!! Did you know that or did Mr Google tell you?!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well, there you go!! Did you know that or did Mr Google tell you?!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


Actually I Asked Jeeves. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Actually I Asked Jeeves. xxxx :sm23:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## linkan

I made it here yay ! Thanks Mav.


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> No longer free, but I was able to grab it while it was. Thanks for that.
> 
> If anyone wants to expand their pattern library, there is a group on Ravelry called "Lovin' the Freebies".
> They have a "Free for a limited time" that lists patterns that are free at the time.
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/lovin-the-freebies/3871320/201-225#212


Thanks for the link


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> My shopping from today....


Oooooh that would be me being naughty ! Nice haul ????


----------



## jinx

lifeline said:


> Glad mr wonderful requested a knit from you. I would love to hear the answer about heart cockles ????[/quote
> 
> As Barny said it is a chamber of the heart. The lower chamber normally called the ventricle. The upper chamber is the atrium.
> Taken from, "Latin name for the heart's ventricles, cochleae cordis"


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Every Sunday, as I pack my shopping, I wonder who eats it all!!! :sm23: xxxx


Shopping is a lot of work. Mr. Wonderful stops at Walmart where they have packaged our order and they load it in the truck. When he arrives home he backs as close as he can to the porch because of the ice and snow. He hands me the bags, cases, and jugs. I carry them in the house. Putting everything away can take an hour. You know all the cans have to have the labels facing forward, the old stock has to be moved forward and the new put behind it, etc. How did we ever get it done when we have to shop in the stores for ourselves? Then in a week or two we have to do it all over again. Yes, who eats all that stuff?


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Hi from a sunny London. Having a day in with my Oscar. His mum & little bro have gone to the hosp with MR B. Oscar stayed last night & woke me with lots of cuddles, I love that boy. We were going to make his costume for World Book day as a surprise for his mum. Of course he told her & she said she wanted to do it! He's still in his PJs & really enjoying watching a couple of films, I'm just knitting, or supposed to be. Hope you all have a good day, thinking
> of you Susan.


Sounds like a wonderful way to spend your day. Hope Mr. B's appointment goes well today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Kaz just rang, MrB has to go in hospital, ASAP, for an investigation on one of his kidneys, it's stopped working. They don't know what's caused it, just hope they sort it quickly & get on with anymore treatment.


Yikes, I guess that didn't go so well (see prior message). Sending many comforting and healing hugs to him and much love to all of you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a lovely day at Unravel. It was heaving. Managed to catch up with June and Rebecca over lunch. Even managed to buy a few bits and pieces. Also spent a lot of time talking to stall holders. Learnt a lot and also booked some visits for our WI craft groups.
> 
> Now having a sit down and a rest before my fused glass workshop this evening.


A whirlwind day for you. Sounds like a lot of fun, though! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> My shopping from today....


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

I've written a message on 138.... Not weighting it again. Hahahahah. Love you all.


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> Kaz just rang, MrB has to go in hospital, ASAP, for an investigation on one of his kidneys, it's stopped working. They don't know what's caused it, just hope they sort it quickly & get on with anymore treatment.


I'm here to support you chrissy. Sending you both hugs. Xx


----------



## jinx

I do not think you have to worry about rewriting it. I believe we all follow both threads until we are sure you, Chris, and Polly have found the new thread. We cannot move forward without everyone aboard. ;^)


grandma susan said:


> I've written a message on 138.... Not weighting it again. Hahahahah. Love you all.


----------



## grandma susan

I've just been checking my emails and there is a tiny message from kenny, purleys husband. He is testing a laptop and says he'll send a larger message next time. So I replied back to say it's lovely to hear from him. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I'm sure I saw something about Purlescence at the show today!!


Yes you did. Jan bought some x


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I do not think you have to worry about rewriting it. I believe we all follow both threads until we are sure you, Chris, and Polly have found the new thread. We cannot move forward without everyone aboard. ;^)


Absolutely correct. No sister left behind!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I've just been checking my emails and there is a tiny message from kenny, purleys husband. He is testing a laptop and says he'll send a larger message next time. So I replied back to say it's lovely to hear from him. I'll keep you all posted.


How nice to hear from him. Send him my love. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Had a great evening glass fusing. There were 10 of us from the WI. Now have to wait for them to be fired.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Had a great evening glass fusing. There were 10 of us from the WI. Now have to wait for them to be fired.


Great :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Had a great evening glass fusing. There were 10 of us from the WI. Now have to wait for them to be fired.


After the day you've had I should think you would be ready for your bed soon. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> After the day you've had I should think you would be ready for your bed soon. xx :sm09: :sm09:


My brain us buzzing. Loads of ideas. Now what to start first? X


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad that I finally remembered. It helps when I leave myself a note.





Miss Pam said:


> Notes are my best friend! xxxooo


My best friend is my phone, because everything gets put on it, and I set alarms for the time that I need a particular note!????????


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> My best friend is my phone, because everything gets put on it, and I set alarms for the time that I need a particular note!????????


Great way to do it! ????xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Great way to do it! ????xxxooo


Hello Pam, It must be at least late afternoon for you, I hope your day has been a good one, & your packing is almost done.????
DH & I have a busy time, this weekend! We have 4 children, under 10 yrs, including the dynamic duo (there are also a few other descriptions for them, at different times), but I do love them dearly! We also have a large Rottweiler for the weekend, fortunately Mint & Shadow know each other, but have never been together for as long as this, in each others house! It will be ok, they play well together, without fighting!????????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> My shopping from today....


Wow, what a great haul! :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Sorry to hear that. Hopefully now they know the problem they can remedy it ASAP


What she said!


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Hello Pam, It must be at least late afternoon for you, I hope your day has been a good one, & your packing is almost done.????
> DH & I have a busy time, this weekend! We have 4 children, under 10 yrs, including the dynamic duo (there are also a few other descriptions for them, at different times), but I do love them dearly! We also have a large Rottweiler for the weekend, fortunately Mint & Shadow know each other, but have never been together for as long as this, in each others house! It will be ok, they play well together, without fighting!????????????


Wow, Judi, you do have a busy weekend! Find some quiet time for yourself. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Wow, Judi, you do have a busy weekend! Find some quiet time for yourself. xxxooo


hehehe ......... Unfortunately I had a pretty bad head ache earlier today, so I went to bed for about 4 hours, but woke up ok later. 
The twins are cuddled up on my lap now, before they go to bed.
I will be back on later! xo xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a mild, sunny Wales. Viewers came and eventually went yesterday, as usual to our faces, loved the place especially him but have a disabled father who might live with them. They were talking about how they could adapt part of the house but we do have a few steps scattered about the place. Husband loved it and was excited about the potential of converting the end barn but think, when they've slept on it that it might not really be suitable. Apparently though, she didn't want to come and see it and then promptly fell in love with the peace and quiet here. Anyway we shall see. Nothing planned for today, have just made Trish's upside down meatloaf which we will have tomorrow, actually got enough there to feed the valley so will feed some to the freezer. Have a good weekend. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad mr wonderful requested a knit from you. I would love to hear the answer about heart cockles ????[/quote
> 
> As Barny said it is a chamber of the heart. The lower chamber normally called the ventricle. The upper chamber is the atrium.
> Taken from, "Latin name for the heart's ventricles, cochleae cordis"
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaah!! You live and learn!!
Click to expand...


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I've just been checking my emails and there is a tiny message from kenny, purleys husband. He is testing a laptop and says he'll send a larger message next time. So I replied back to say it's lovely to hear from him. I'll keep you all posted.


Oh bless him, how lovely was that?!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a bright and sunny London, 15'C today, yay!! Sorry I didn't post this yesterday but this is what I bought at Unravel! The two skeins in front are for more squares to add to these six to make the Cascade Gradient Afghan! I'm off to the shop now for a few hours as we have a sale starting today so it's all hands to the pump! Catch you later, Lotsa love xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Notes are my best friend! xxxooo


More my carers than friends!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> My shopping from today....


SQUISHY!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> All we know is there is a blockage, not sure how big & it's stopping the kidney working. He has just got home, they got a cab from the hospital.


Do you know if they are investigating more? I know you can function with one kidney, but better not to have to.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I've just been checking my emails and there is a tiny message from kenny, purleys husband. He is testing a laptop and says he'll send a larger message next time. So I replied back to say it's lovely to hear from him. I'll keep you all posted.


Bless him. It's nice to know he wants to keep in touch. I know you met so he must love you (everyone who meets you does!).


----------



## SaxonLady

The boys have now gone. It has been a lovely four days with them here. Now I have to catch up with paperwork and emails. 
The sun is shining after all that fog yesterday. Quite cheers one up.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London, 15'C today, yay!! Sorry I didn't post this yesterday but this is what I bought at Unravel! The two skeins in front are for more squares to add to these six to make the Cascade Gradient Afghan! I'm off to the shop now for a few hours as we have a sale starting today so it's all hands to the pump! Catch you later, Lotsa love xxxx


Love your purchases and your squares look very complicated, clever girl. Don't work too hard at the shop. xxx ps see you soon xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> SQUISHY!!!


It was and I could easily have bought more, but I am saving myself for Wonderwool - I've got two days of that so will have to buy a load more. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very sunny and springlike Surrey, a load of dafs have now appeared in the garden and the birds are singing their little heads off.

Slept like a log last night and now raring to get going and start playing with my purchases from yesterday. NOTHING else planned for today but that.

Happy Saturday everyone and have a good week end. xxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London, 15'C today, yay!! Sorry I didn't post this yesterday but this is what I bought at Unravel! The two skeins in front are for more squares to add to these six to make the Cascade Gradient Afghan! I'm off to the shop now for a few hours as we have a sale starting today so it's all hands to the pump! Catch you later, Lotsa love xxxx


Love the colours, they go so well together. How many squares do you need to make, before it is finished? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> The boys have now gone. It has been a lovely four days with them here. Now I have to catch up with paperwork and emails.
> The sun is shining after all that fog yesterday. Quite cheers one up.


Sunshine is always better than dull days, but misty days can be beautiful, if the light is right! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

One of these viewers that love the place will come up with the cash. Then you will be finished with all this stress and bother.
Apparently the trucks were not hauling logs and the sheep were not in the garden so she could enjoy the peace and quiet of country living. ;^)



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a mild, sunny Wales. Viewers came and eventually went yesterday, as usual to our faces, loved the place especially him but have a disabled father who might live with them. They were talking about how they could adapt part of the house but we do have a few steps scattered about the place. Husband loved it and was excited about the potential of converting the end barn but think, when they've slept on it that it might not really be suitable. Apparently though, she didn't want to come and see it and then promptly fell in love with the peace and quiet here. Anyway we shall see. Nothing planned for today, have just made Trish's upside down meatloaf which we will have tomorrow, actually got enough there to feed the valley so will feed some to the freezer. Have a good weekend. xx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London, 15'C today, yay!! Sorry I didn't post this yesterday but this is what I bought at Unravel! The two skeins in front are for more squares to add to these six to make the Cascade Gradient Afghan! I'm off to the shop now for a few hours as we have a sale starting today so it's all hands to the pump! Catch you later, Lotsa love xxxx


Lovely bunch of colors and patterns. Have fun at the shop. Hope the sale is successful.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very sunny and springlike Surrey, a load of dafs have now appeared in the garden and the birds are singing their little heads off.
> 
> Slept like a log last night and now raring to get going and start playing with my purchases from yesterday. NOTHING else planned for today but that.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone and have a good week end. xxx


Happy Sunny Saturday to you. I am sure playing with your new purchases will take up the entire day. What a great way to spend the day!


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very sunny and springlike Surrey, a load of dafs have now appeared in the garden and the birds are singing their little heads off.
> 
> Slept like a log last night and now raring to get going and start playing with my purchases from yesterday. NOTHING else planned for today but that.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone and have a good week end. xxx


Thought you might sleep well. No daffs considering opening here yet but the crocus have suddenly all popped open. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> One of these viewers that love the place will come up with the cash. Then you will be finished with all this stress and bother.
> Apparently the trucks were not hauling logs and the sheep were not in the garden so she could enjoy the peace and quiet of country living. ;^)


Yes we were lucky, only saw one truck yesterday and that had been and gone before they arrived, no sheep and the sun was shining, just, it had disappeared behind the mountain by the time they finished.xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> hehehe ......... Unfortunately I had a pretty bad head ache earlier today, so I went to bed for about 4 hours, but woke up ok later.
> The twins are cuddled up on my lap now, before they go to bed.
> I will be back on later! xo xoxo


Glad the good long nap helped you out and got rid of the headache! Enjoy those cuddles! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a mild, sunny Wales. Viewers came and eventually went yesterday, as usual to our faces, loved the place especially him but have a disabled father who might live with them. They were talking about how they could adapt part of the house but we do have a few steps scattered about the place. Husband loved it and was excited about the potential of converting the end barn but think, when they've slept on it that it might not really be suitable. Apparently though, she didn't want to come and see it and then promptly fell in love with the peace and quiet here. Anyway we shall see. Nothing planned for today, have just made Trish's upside down meatloaf which we will have tomorrow, actually got enough there to feed the valley so will feed some to the freezer. Have a good weekend. xx


That sounds promising, but as you say, best to not get your hopes up. I hope they dream all night long about how they can make it theirs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh bless him, how lovely was that?!! xxxx


Ditto from me, Susan! Keep us posted if he gets back to you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London, 15'C today, yay!! Sorry I didn't post this yesterday but this is what I bought at Unravel! The two skeins in front are for more squares to add to these six to make the Cascade Gradient Afghan! I'm off to the shop now for a few hours as we have a sale starting today so it's all hands to the pump! Catch you later, Lotsa love xxxx


The yarns looks great and so do those squares! Lotsa of love back! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> More my carers than friends!


That's true! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very sunny and springlike Surrey, a load of dafs have now appeared in the garden and the birds are singing their little heads off.
> 
> Slept like a log last night and now raring to get going and start playing with my purchases from yesterday. NOTHING else planned for today but that.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone and have a good week end. xxx


Good for you to have a quieter day today! Enjoy your playing with those lovely purchases! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning! Had a bit busy day yesterday. Met a friend for coffee early in the morning and then another friend for lunch. Ran a couple of errands and came back home and loaded a few things and took them to Goodwill. Then was home and knitting! Today I'm meeting up with another friend for lunch but that's all I've got planned today. Will get a bit of packing up done and some knitting! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Thought you might sleep well. No daffs considering opening here yet but the crocus have suddenly all popped open. xx


This is what we've got..


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> This is what we've got..


Lovely picture, so cheery :sm02:

It's been lovely here again today. I've had washing out on the line and been for a walk on the common which involved eating a double honeycomb ice-cream ????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Love the colours, they go so well together. How many squares do you need to make, before it is finished? xoxoxo


There will be 16 altogether, I have one on the needles so.......another 9!! I may substitute for a couple of them that are not necessarily beyond me but a bit fiddly while watching TV. I only knit while watching TV!!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> This is what we've got..


Just beautiful and look at that sky!! It's going now but we've had glorious sunshine today and I'm still sitting here with my work wear tee shirt on and no heating on yet today!!!


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Lovely picture, so cheery :sm02:
> 
> It's been lovely here again today. I've had washing out on the line and been for a walk on the common which involved eating a double honeycomb ice-cream ????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Lovely to see you yesterday!!!xxxx


----------



## jinx

I am happy for all of you with your flowers, warm temperatures, sunshine and double dip ice cream. I am not happy about the snow that is falling outside my window. I will close the drapes as the snow is to continue through tomorrow with strong winds. Big Sigh......


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Glad the good long nap helped you out and got rid of the headache! Enjoy those cuddles! xxxooo


Yes, it doesn't matter how mischevious they get, there are always the cuddles at the end of the day, to makeit all better; & the additional best thing that the girls love, Grandad made some cakes, while I slept!????????????

Shadow - long legged Rottweiler, & Mint - half the size of Shadow, sussed each other out for a while, & growled whenever they found themselves together in a tight space, but it never came anywhere near a full on fight. Both dogs see me as their boss, which was really helpful. ????????????????

We were a tad concerned about how the 2 dogs would get on for the duration of the stay, even though they do know each other, but it seems that there will be no problem, so we might even begin to leave Mint with DD 4????????, if we want to stay overnight in Adelaide at anytime; at least until she moves 300, or so, kms away! ???? ????

We got the twins to bed, after they went to sleep on me, and the big girls were allowed to watch the end of Forrest Gump, which I have seen previously, but I don't remember even a third of it!????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Lovely picture, so cheery :sm02:
> 
> It's been lovely here again today. I've had washing out on the line and been for a walk on the common which involved eating a double honeycomb ice-cream ????


I'm sure the ice cream made all the difference xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> This is what we've got..


Very pretty. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Lovely picture, so cheery :sm02:
> 
> It's been lovely here again today. I've had washing out on the line and been for a walk on the common which involved eating a double honeycomb ice-cream ????


Always have an icecream, when walking somewhere, if makes the walk that much more enjoyable!????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> There will be 16 altogether, I have one on the needles so.......another 9!! I may substitute for a couple of them that are not necessarily beyond me but a bit fiddly while watching TV. I only knit while watching TV!!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


So do I, unless I have a toddler (or two) on my lap, it's just a little to squishy, although I have managed to do it once, or twice. ????????????
Are you doing the patterns from the Japanese Book, or from a lot of different sources. 
Hey Jacki, I am up @0500, with +he youngest Twin, as she woke with a book of Croup, so we are watching some tv, which happens to be an episode of Postman Pat visiting a castle in Wales, & the caretaker of this castle happens to be named Jacki. ????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> This is what we've got..


I love it????????


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, today sue went out to see a friend, Stephen tried to mend his car and the boys were on their play stations, I had peace and did a couple of sodukos. Then sue came back for me and we went food shopping and did a costa coffee. Nothing much at all, but I've enjoyed myself. I hope you've all been ok, and also hope that bill is ok too. I'll catch up.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London, 15'C today, yay!! Sorry I didn't post this yesterday but this is what I bought at Unravel! The two skeins in front are for more squares to add to these six to make the Cascade Gradient Afghan! I'm off to the shop now for a few hours as we have a sale starting today so it's all hands to the pump! Catch you later, Lotsa love xxxx


I was in the cancer charity shop at Whitby last week. They were selling all the clothing for £1. I got a cardigan, it's nice too. Would your shop be doing the same?


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, today sue went out to see a friend, Stephen tried to mend his car and the boys were on their play stations, I had peace and did a couple of sodukos. Then sue came back for me and we went food shopping and did a costa coffee. Nothing much at all, but I've enjoyed myself. I hope you've all been ok, and also hope that bill is ok too. I'll catch up.


Glad you've had an enjoyable day! I sure hope Bill is okay, too. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

hhmmmm don’t know how that happened


----------



## binkbrice

Those that have done brioche I am sure you will feel my pain


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Those that have done brioche I am sure you will feel my pain


Definitely feel your pain, Lisa! Sorry that happened. :sm19: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

Happy birthday Josephine ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday Josephine ????


And from me too, you can play with your new toy now. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Well we've got blue sky above and a valley full of mist but hopefully that will burn off. Can't believe this weather I keep having to tell myself it's still February (sorry jynx). Nothing planned for the day, have nearly finished my 1898 hat so must go and explore my stash and patterns and find something else to do. Have a restful Sunday. xx


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> Those that have done brioche I am sure you will feel my pain


I can relate. On the up side. Your work looks very nice up to that point.


----------



## jinx

Happy Birthday Josephine. Wishing a bounty of birthday blessings for you dear friend.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a warm and sunny Surrey. Just been sung at in French and opened all my cards, paper and ecards. Thank you everyone for your good wishes.

Off to lunch with the family today and then I might even get to play with my birthday present, if I have time. As tomorrow we are having a lady from Newbury coming to show us the knitted town she has done and give us some advise on ours.

Hope you are all having a good weekend and happy Sunday. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Happy Sunny Sunday Morning to you. Yes, I envy your weather. We are under extreme fog warning. No one is to travel unless it is an emergency. We cannot see the street light in front of our house. Luckily the fog should lift in 3 hours. Then we will have rain and snow with very strong winds.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Well we've got blue sky above and a valley full of mist but hopefully that will burn off. Can't believe this weather I keep having to tell myself it's still February (sorry jynx). Nothing planned for the day, have nearly finished my 1898 hat so must go and explore my stash and patterns and find something else to do. Have a restful Sunday. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. I am searching for a project today. I have had a lot of knitting time lately. Yesterday I started a crochet shawl to donate. 
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/three-triangles-shawl 
I try to make shawls that will stay on the shoulders and without tails. Hoping the recipient feels the love worked in every stitch and that it keeps them warm. Do you have a favorite pattern like that?


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I am searching for a project today. I have had a lot of knitting time lately. Yesterday I started a crochet shawl to donate.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/three-triangles-shawl
> I try to make shawls that will stay on the shoulders and without tails. Hoping the recipient feels the love worked in every stitch and that it keeps them warm. Do you have a favorite pattern like that?


Thanks for the pattern I have down loaded it. I need to make me a big shawl. xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for the pattern I have down loaded it. I need to make me a big shawl. xx


What color yarn will you use? :sm02: I like making them top down and stopping when I run out of yarn.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> What color yarn will you use? :sm02: I like making them top down and stopping when I run out of yarn.


Anything in my stash. So mainly purple xx


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday Josephine ????


Whoops, nearly forgot! :sm06: 
* HAPPY BIRTHDAY* Josephine, I hope you have a wonderful day, & enjoy being able to finally play with your newest toy! xoxoxo ????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Well we've got blue sky above and a valley full of mist but hopefully that will burn off. Can't believe this weather I keep having to tell myself it's still February (sorry jynx). Nothing planned for the day, have nearly finished my 1898 hat so must go and explore my stash and patterns and find something else to do. Have a restful Sunday. xx


I hope the finer weather continues for you, & any others who are experiencing it!
I also hope that those in USA also begin experiencing more pleasant weather than you have been experiencing! ????????????????????????????⚘????????????????☀


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny Surrey. Just been sung at in French and opened all my cards, paper and ecards. Thank you everyone for your good wishes.
> 
> Off to lunch with the family today and then I might even get to play with my birthday present, if I have time. As tomorrow we are having a lady from Newbury coming to show us the knitted town she has done and give us some advise on ours.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good weekend and happy Sunday. xxxx


Have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## Xiang

[quote:binkbrice]Those that have done brioche I am sure you will feel my pain[/quote]



jinx said:


> I can relate. On the up side. Your work looks very nice up to that point.


I have had to tink completed projects previously, but never a Brioche project, I was fortunate to only have to tink a few rows, but I definitely feel your pain! I hope the redo goes much more smoothly! xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Well we've got blue sky above and a valley full of mist but hopefully that will burn off. Can't believe this weather I keep having to tell myself it's still February (sorry jynx). Nothing planned for the day, have nearly finished my 1898 hat so must go and explore my stash and patterns and find something else to do. Have a restful Sunday. xx


I know what you mean, this time last year we were heading into a long stretch of very cold weather which incuded several days of snow. We were still in the old place and the temperature inside hardly got above 10'c with the heating on!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny Surrey. Just been sung at in French and opened all my cards, paper and ecards. Thank you everyone for your good wishes.
> 
> Off to lunch with the family today and then I might even get to play with my birthday present, if I have time. As tomorrow we are having a lady from Newbury coming to show us the knitted town she has done and give us some advise on ours.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good weekend and happy Sunday. xxxx


with this knitted town, will you actually be knitting the entire town, but to a smaller scale? :sm07: :sm06:


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I am searching for a project today. I have had a lot of knitting time lately. Yesterday I started a crochet shawl to donate.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/three-triangles-shawl
> I try to make shawls that will stay on the shoulders and without tails. Hoping the recipient feels the love worked in every stitch and that it keeps them warm. Do you have a favorite pattern like that?


I like this one. Done with a gradient yarn yields different results.

https://www.mooglyblog.com/lotus-blossom-shawl/


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> I know what you mean, this time last year we were heading into a long stretch of very cold weather which incuded several days of snow. We were still in the old place and the temperature inside hardly got above 10'c with the heating on!


I bet you feel like you're in heaven this year with the warmth. xx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> I bet you feel like you're in heaven this year with the warmth. xx


We do in deed. This place is so well insulated the temperature hasn't gone down below 17'c, but mostly it's 20'c. We've hardly needed the heating on, so although our rent is much higher we are saving a bundle on our gas bills


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Those that have done brioche I am sure you will feel my pain


You didn't frog all of it? I would have rescued it. Yesterday I managed to alter three rows of 3 cables in the middle of my work without frogging the whole thing.


----------



## SaxonLady

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Josephine. The weather is on your side today. Glorious sunshine.


----------



## jinx

Very nice. I like the shape of that one.



RookieRetiree said:


> I like this one. Done with a gradient yarn yieldsdifferent results.
> 
> https://www.mooglyblog.com/lotus-blossom-shawl/


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Happy Sunny Sunday Morning to you. Yes, I envy your weather. We are under extreme fog warning. No one is to travel unless it is an emergency. We cannot see the street light in front of our house. Luckily the fog should lift in 3 hours. Then we will have rain and snow with very strong winds.


Is it unusual to have this kind of weather usual, for this far into the New Year?
I don't remember how Long our hot weather has gone into the New Year, so I am going to try and keep track of the Seasons beginnings, and changings to the next season, to identify if they are actually changing the time of year, and how far the change has happened, at this point! ????????????


----------



## LondonChris

So do we ....

.


Barn-dweller said:


> Do hope it's unblockable????? easily. xx


----------



## LondonChris

All his friends think he is going as Harry Potter, well he does look ike the young Harry. So he is going as Donnie. Had 2 pair of tights disappear f on y drawer for arms & the hat. Just have the 'dress' to make.



London Girl said:


> What costume are you making for him? Kids can never keep stuff secret from their mums!!!xxxx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I am searching for a project today. I have had a lot of knitting time lately. Yesterday I started a crochet shawl to donate.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/three-triangles-shawl
> 
> I try to make shawls that will stay on the shoulders and without tails. Hoping the recipient feels the love worked in every stitch and that it keeps them warm. Do you have a favorite pattern like that?


I rarely repeat a pattern, but if I do, I am reminded of why I never repeat a project. I love the challenge of *MASTERING* a new pattern, & once mastered, I move on to another new pattern, but if I do allow myself to repeat
a project, I get bored with it, because the challenge is no longer there, & then the 2nd item takes far longer to complete than it should!!????????


----------



## LondonChris

He's very knowledgeable! 


Barn-dweller said:


> Actually I Asked Jeeves. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> All his friends think he is going as Harry Potter, well he does look ike the young Harry. So he is going as Donnie. Had 2 pair of tights disappear f on y drawer for arms & the hat. Just have the 'dress' to make.


Enlighten me please, who's Donnie? xx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> What color yarn will you use? :sm02: I like making them top down and stopping when I run out of yarn.


That sounds like a good size!????????


----------



## LondonChris

He's going as soon as they have a bed to do an exploratory Under genera. They are really confused as to what is causing it. Trouble is it's making him really tired & miserable, naturally he's really worried too. Thank you all that have sent good wishes, it means so much



SaxonLady said:


> Do you know if they are investigating more? I know you can function with one kidney, but better not to have to.


----------



## LondonChris

Fingers crossed, again. Trish's Meatloaf sounds good, let us know how it was. Hope you are having a good day. 
quote=Barn-dweller]Good morning all from a mild, sunny Wales. Viewers came and eventually went yesterday, as usual to our faces, loved the place especially him but have a disabled father who might live with them. They were talking about how they could adapt part of the house but we do have a few steps scattered about the place. Husband loved it and was excited about the potential of converting the end barn but think, when they've slept on it that it might not really be suitable. Apparently though, she didn't want to come and see it and then promptly fell in love with the peace and quiet here. Anyway we shall see. Nothing planned for today, have just made Trish's upside down meatloaf which we will have tomorrow, actually got enough there to feed the valley so will feed some to the freezer. Have a good weekend. xx[/quote]


----------



## LondonChris

Beautiful colours, squares are great



London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London, 15'C today, yay!! Sorry I didn't post this yesterday but this is what I bought at Unravel! The two skeins in front are for more squares to add to these six to make the Cascade Gradient Afghan! I'm off to the shop now for a few hours as we have a sale starting today so it's all hands to the pump! Catch you later, Lotsa love xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I was in the cancer charity shop at Whitby last week. They were selling all the clothing for £1. I got a cardigan, it's nice too. Would your shop be doing the same?


Yes!! I was up there at the end of the £1 sale yesterday, the idea is to empty out the shop and give it a good clean and put out fresh, less wintery clothes. At the end, we were selling a bagful for £5 although there wasn't much left by then. We closed at 3pm and I came home while the others put out the new stuff, which they will continue doing on Monday morning as we don't open until 11. Thanks for supporting Cancer Research UK! XXXX :sm23:


----------



## LondonChris

Any excuse for an ice cream! Hope you are feeling better. 


lifeline said:


> Lovely picture, so cheery :sm02:
> 
> It's been lovely here again today. I've had washing out on the line and been for a walk on the common which involved eating a double honeycomb ice-cream ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Fingers crossed, again. Trish's Meatloaf sounds good, let us know how it was. Hope you are having a good day.
> quote=Barn-dweller]Good morning all from a mild, sunny Wales. Viewers came and eventually went yesterday, as usual to our faces, loved the place especially him but have a disabled father who might live with them. They were talking about how they could adapt part of the house but we do have a few steps scattered about the place. Husband loved it and was excited about the potential of converting the end barn but think, when they've slept on it that it might not really be suitable. Apparently though, she didn't want to come and see it and then promptly fell in love with the peace and quiet here. Anyway we shall see. Nothing planned for today, have just made Trish's upside down meatloaf which we will have tomorrow, actually got enough there to feed the valley so will feed some to the freezer. Have a good weekend. xx


[/quote]

Trish's Upside Down Meatloaf was lovely, DH came back for seconds and there's enough for tomorrow, although next time I think I would try BBQ sauce instead of tomato sauce, just a matter of taste. xx


----------



## LondonChris

That does look very painful, hope it's soon looking better!


binkbrice said:


> Those that have done brioche I am sure you will feel my pain


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Those that have done brioche I am sure you will feel my pain


OH! :sm06: Such a shame, poor you! Lifelines!!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I am searching for a project today. I have had a lot of knitting time lately. Yesterday I started a crochet shawl to donate.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/three-triangles-shawl
> I try to make shawls that will stay on the shoulders and without tails. Hoping the recipient feels the love worked in every stitch and that it keeps them warm. Do you have a favorite pattern like that?


That's a lovely shawl jinx and very thoughtful! I like Lala's Simple Shawl cos it's easy!!! https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lalas-simple-shawl


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I like this one. Done with a gradient yarn yields different results.
> 
> https://www.mooglyblog.com/lotus-blossom-shawl/


That's really nice, it's a shame I don't crochet!!! xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> That's really nice, it's a shame I don't crochet!!! xxx


 Wasn't sure whether she wanted crochet or knit, but between us, there's one of each.

I'm trying to find the one that has shoulder indents that helps shawl stay on.

I entered "Shawl pattern with shoulder shaping" in Pinterest and got some fun results.

I may try this one.
https://www.loveknitting.com/us/betangled-shawlette-knitting-pattern-by-jennifer-weissman?country=US


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Enlighten me please, who's Donnie? xx


Maybe Dobby? xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Heâs called Donnie I get a picture. Sorry I veryone the s picture is so enormous. I'm hopinf my Oscar will ok better!


Barn-dweller said:


> Enlighten me please, who's Donnie? xx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Beautiful colours, squares are great


Well you certainly don't get time to get bored with each pattern!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

You got that on before me! 


London Girl said:


> Maybe Dobby? xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Afternoon all & happy Birthday dear Josephine. I really being nosy but was it you got for your birthday that you can now play with???


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday Josephine ????


And a very Happy Birthday from me, too, Josephine! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I like that pattern also. It is easy, but looks a bit lacy. When I made it I used bulky yarn that was a bit fuzzy. With the fluffy yarn one could not see any oddities on the center spine. I gave it to my neighbor when she had to leave for assisted living. 


London Girl said:


> That's a lovely shawl jinx and very thoughtful! I like Lala's Simple Shawl cos it's easy!!! https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lalas-simple-shawl


----------



## jinx

That pattern is certainly unique and interesting. I believe the faroese style shawls hug the shoulders. Knit or crochet does not matter. Each has advantages and disadvantages. 


RookieRetiree said:


> Wasn't sure whether she wanted crochet or knit, but between us, there's one of each.
> 
> I'm trying to find the one that has shoulder indents that helps shawl stay on.
> 
> I entered "Shawl pattern with shoulder shaping" in Pinterest and got some fun results.
> 
> I may try this one.
> https://www.loveknitting.com/us/betangled-shawlette-knitting-pattern-by-jennifer-weissman?country=US


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Is it unusual to have this kind of weather usual, for this far into the New Year?
> I don't remember how Long our hot weather has gone into the New Year, so I am going to try and keep track of the Seasons beginnings, and changings to the next season, to identify if they are actually changing the time of year, and how far the change has happened, at this point! ????????????


All the snow we had a couple of weeks ago is very unusual for this time of the year and we're still running about 10 degrees below the normal average for this time of the year. Crazy this year! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> He's going as soon as they have a bed to do an exploratory Under genera. They are really confused as to what is causing it. Trouble is it's making him really tired & miserable, naturally he's really worried too. Thank you all that have sent good wishes, it means so much


I hope they can get it done quickly. I can only imagine how worried he (and all of you) is to have this going on. Sending more healing and comforting hugs to him and you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yes!! I was up there at the end of the £1 sale yesterday, the idea is to empty out the shop and give it a good clean and put out fresh, less wintery clothes. At the end, we were selling a bagful for £5 although there wasn't much left by then. We closed at 3pm and I came home while the others put out the new stuff, which they will continue doing on Monday morning as we don't open until 11. Thanks for supporting Cancer Research UK! XXXX :sm23:


That is awesome! Well done! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Maybe Dobby? xxxx


Ah now I'm with it. Ta. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> That pattern is certainly unique and interesting. I believe the faroese style shawls hug the shoulders. Knit or crochet does not matter. Each has advantages and disadvantages.


The major advantage is I can knit but not crochet. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> All the snow we had a couple of weeks ago is very unusual for this time of the year and we're still running about 10 degrees below the normal average for this time of the year. Crazy this year! xxxooo


That's strange, we're running about 10 degrees warmer. xx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> You got that on before me!


 :sm09: xxxx ❤


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all & happy Birthday dear Josephine. I really being nosy but was it you got for your birthday that you can now play with???


A blending board to use with my wool tops getting it ready for spinning and felting, xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> with this knitted town, will you actually be knitting the entire town, but to a smaller scale? :sm07: :sm06:


It's going to be a bit like a map 6 foot by 5 foot with various landmarks picked out. I'll post a picture soon. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

good afternoon and thank you all for your birthday wishes. Back from a lovely lunch with the family and then back to theirs for coffee and cake. DD made me a lemon drizzle cake. Don't think she's done any baking since before she was married,s I feel very honoured.

Npw back home, in my pjs and going to have a play with yarn. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello Sunday sisters and a warm happy birthday to a special lady called purple, I hope you have a fantastic day. 

I'm home now, starting to wind down after my weekend away. I've got no news at all as far as I can remember so I'll just go straight in and catch up. Hope you are all ok. Xx


----------



## linkan

Happy Birthday Josephine????
Lots of love to you lady xoxo


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> good afternoon and thank you all for your birthday wishes. Back from a lovely lunch with the family and then back to theirs for coffee and cake. DD made me a lemon drizzle cake. Don't think she's done any baking since before she was married,s I feel very honoured.
> 
> Npw back home, in my pjs and going to have a play with yarn. xx


What a lovely way to spend your birthday


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I can relate. On the up side. Your work looks very nice up to that point.


Thank you I am definitely putting in a lifeline this time!


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> You didn't frog all of it? I would have rescued it. Yesterday I managed to alter three rows of 3 cables in the middle of my work without frogging the whole thing.


I have not frogged it yet but it is off the needles because I got all the strands tangled reallly bad when I tried to rescue it! Might try to use it to figure out how to fix mistakes.....we shall see but in the mean time I have started over????


----------



## binkbrice

LondonChris said:


> You got that on before me!


I love Dobby!!


----------



## binkbrice

Happy Birthday Josephine!!


----------



## binkbrice

I’m off to play musical vehicles so i can go pick up Michael shortly!


----------



## jollypolly

I dont know if those who are selling homes get the Sunday Morning program with Jane Pauly but if you do there was a story of a lady who staged homes to help sales and had neat ideas. I can't explain it but her idea is to make it so the person coming to buy sees their selves living there. She put pasta in clear containers on the counter and an open recipe book next to it. Something at the spot they first walk in. When I got mine there were quilts on the walls and beds which made it seem made for me. I hope displays of knit sfghans on the beds or over chair backs might be attractive. I heard once that baking cookies before someone visits makes the house seem inviting. Wishing all well. I've had a pipe break and much damage at mom's which is bad but worse the water company had sent a letter before the leak saying they want to check meter. I don't want it to look damaged.


----------



## lifeline

A couple of pictures of my craft books for Trish...


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> A couple of pictures of my craft books for Trish...


Nice I was looking at the Ann Budd Knitters handy book of patterns


----------



## JlsH

WOW


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> That's strange, we're running about 10 degrees warmer. xx


I'll trade you! :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> good afternoon and thank you all for your birthday wishes. Back from a lovely lunch with the family and then back to theirs for coffee and cake. DD made me a lemon drizzle cake. Don't think she's done any baking since before she was married,s I feel very honoured.
> 
> Npw back home, in my pjs and going to have a play with yarn. xx


Wonderful day! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday Josephine


Happy Birthday dear Josephine....now you can use your blending board legally! Sending big hugs. ❤ xoxox ????


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> A couple of pictures of my craft books for Trish...


That's a nice collection Rebecca.... I had/have Ann Budd's and The Knitting Book. Going to Google Knitting Little luxuries and a few more of yours. xoxox


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> I have not frogged it yet but it is off the needles because I got all the strands tangled reallly bad when I tried to rescue it! Might try to use it to figure out how to fix mistakes.....we shall see but in the mean time I have started over????


Feeling your pain. :sm13:


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> I dont know if those who are selling homes get the Sunday Morning program with Jane Pauly but if you do there was a story of a lady who staged homes to help sales and had neat ideas. I can't explain it but her idea is to make it so the person coming to buy sees their selves living there. She put pasta in clear containers on the counter and an open recipe book next to it. Something at the spot they first walk in. When I got mine there were quilts on the walls and beds which made it seem made for me. I hope displays of knit sfghans on the beds or over chair backs might be attractive. I heard once that baking cookies before someone visits makes the house seem inviting. Wishing all well. I've had a pipe break and much damage at mom's which is bad but worse the water company had sent a letter before the leak saying they want to check meter. I don't want it to look damaged.


Hope your water damage isn't too bad Polly, there's alway's something it seems... hugs. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> All the snow we had a couple of weeks ago is very unusual for this time of the year and we're still running about 10 degrees below the normal average for this time of the year. Crazy this year! xxxooo


It snowed again last night here, but it's lovely and warm today with sunshine and it's melting fast. Lots of sunshine in store for us but it's not like Arizona! xoxo :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> It snowed again last night here, but it's lovely and warm today with sunshine and it's melting fast. Lots of sunshine in store for us but it's not like Arizona! xoxo :sm02:


No, not like Arizona, but they had snow down there this past week in the area we're going to and Las Vegas, too! :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Trish's Upside Down Meatloaf was lovely, DH came back for seconds and there's enough for tomorrow, although next time I think I would try BBQ sauce instead of tomato sauce, just a matter of taste. xx


That sounds like a good idea, I might add a little garlic to my next one. What's for dinner tonight? :sm02: xox


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> No, not like Arizona, but they had snow down there this past week in the area we're going to and Las Vegas, too! :sm16: xxxooo


That's nice, we wouldn't want you to forget what snow looks like! :sm15: xoxo


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> He's going as soon as they have a bed to do an exploratory Under genera. They are really confused as to what is causing it. Trouble is it's making him really tired & miserable, naturally he's really worried too. Thank you all that have sent good wishes, it means so much


Sending best wishes to you and your family Chris. ((((❤ )))))


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> Wasn't sure whether she wanted crochet or knit, but between us, there's one of each.
> 
> I'm trying to find the one that has shoulder indents that helps shawl stay on.
> 
> I entered "Shawl pattern with shoulder shaping" in Pinterest and got some fun results.
> 
> I may try this one.
> https://www.loveknitting.com/us/betangled-shawlette-knitting-pattern-by-jennifer-weissman?country=US


This one's very nice Jeanette.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> That sounds like a good idea, I might add a little garlic to my next one. What's for dinner tonight? :sm02: xox


Meatloaf is on the menu, I did put some garlic and some cayenne pepper in mine, not a lot just enough to enhance the flavours. Ooh that sounds professional doesn't it. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> No, not like Arizona, but they had snow down there this past week in the area we're going to and Las Vegas, too! :sm16: xxxooo


It's following you....????


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> It's following you....????


It feels like it!!!! xxxooo :sm09:


----------



## Islander

I bought Mom enough yarn to make herself a cardigan last month...before she had a pattern. This is her method. Now she can't find the "right" pattern for the gauge, so has settled on a sweater pattern she's made several sweaters from.... this means I have to go buy more yarn. I think there's something shady going on here! :sm08:


----------



## linkan

Dh has a terrible toothache today. ????????
Poor guy i know it hurts.


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> We do in deed. This place is so well insulated the temperature hasn't gone down below 17'c, but mostly it's 20'c. We've hardly needed the heating on, so although our rent is much higher we are saving a bundle on our gas bills


That is excellent, you might be able to save the difference for more your supplies, or for a really swish Holiday!????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Woke up to a hard frost this morning but there's enough warmth in the sun now to quickly melt if off. A new week so now to wait and see what it brings, if anything. Started another 1898 hat but instead of ear flaps I'm continuing them around the back of the hat to see how that turns out. Still waiting for inspiration for my next project. Have a good one. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, like Jacky we have had a bit of a frost this morning although temperatures are set to go up into the high teens today. Sounds wonderful but I have a feeling we are going to get a cold snap soon.

Still didn't had a chance to play with my blending board last night as I was getting things ready for this mornings visit from the lady from knitted Newbury to advise us on our knitted town. Maybe later as I've got so many ideas and so much yarn tops to card and spin and weave!

Happy Monday everyone and have a good week. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> I bought Mom enough yarn to make herself a cardigan last month...before she had a pattern. This is her method. Now she can't find the "right" pattern for the gauge, so has settled on a sweater pattern she's made several sweaters from.... this means I have to go buy more yarn. I think there's something shady going on here! :sm08:


I know you will be glad you took the time to get mom the yarn even though you are so very busy to home. I know your mom appreciates all you do for her.


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> Dh has a terrible toothache today. ????????
> Poor guy i know it hurts.[/quote
> Hope he gets the tooth taken care of today. A toothache can be so painful.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, like Jacky we have had a bit of a frost this morning although temperatures are set to go up into the high teens today. Sounds wonderful but I have a feeling we are going to get a cold snap soon.
> 
> Still didn't had a chance to play with my blending board last night as I was getting things ready for this mornings visit from the lady from knitted Newbury to advise us on our knitted town. Maybe later as I've got so many ideas and so much yarn tops to card and spin and weave!
> 
> Happy Monday everyone and have a good week. xxxx


Funny that, I've got a feeling winter hasn't finished with us yet as well. It's just too good to be true. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Yes, the beautiful wonderful sun is at a better angle to warm the earth. Some of the ice in our drive is finally starting to melt. 
Last year I made a 1898 hat with the continuous earflap. For my friend it did not work well as the collar on his jacket pushed the hat up. He shared it with his friend whose jacket did not have a collar and then it worked very well. When inspiration strike please share with me.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Woke up to a hard frost this morning but there's enough warmth in the sun now to quickly melt if off. A new week so now to wait and see what it brings, if anything. Started another 1898 hat but instead of ear flaps I'm continuing them around the back of the hat to see how that turns out. Still waiting for inspiration for my next project. Have a good one. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hoping it does not get cold enough to damage your beautiful flowers. We are excitingly waiting for pictures of the village.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, like Jacky we have had a bit of a frost this morning although temperatures are set to go up into the high teens today. Sounds wonderful but I have a feeling we are going to get a cold snap soon.
> 
> Still didn't had a chance to play with my blending board last night as I was getting things ready for this mornings visit from the lady from knitted Newbury to advise us on our knitted town. Maybe later as I've got so many ideas and so much yarn tops to card and spin and weave!
> 
> Happy Monday everyone and have a good week. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Yes, the beautiful wonderful sun is at a better angle to warm the earth. Some of the ice in our drive is finally starting to melt.
> Last year I made a 1898 hat with the continuous earflap. For my friend it did not work well as the collar on his jacket pushed the hat up. He shared it with his friend whose jacket did not have a collar and then it worked very well. When inspiration strike please share with me.


Not sure it will be very inspirational, I just don't know what I want to do next. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## jinx

I have that same feeling. Looking at our forecast for this week I can tell my feeling is true.
There was a 131 car accident yesterday. It was during white out conditions on the interstate highway. One death and many injuries. The interstate was closed.
I am thinking of leaving the blinds and drapery closed this a.m. I just do not want to face any more snow. Oh no, I cannot do that cause then I will not see the sun. The temperature right now is -17c and is very windy. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Funny that, I've got a feeling winter hasn't finished with us yet as well. It's just too good to be true. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I have that same feeling. Looking at our forecast for this week I can tell my feeling is true.
> There was a 131 car accident yesterday. It was during white out conditions on the interstate highway. One death and many injuries. The interstate was closed.
> I am thinking of leaving the blinds and drapery closed this a.m. I just do not want to face any more snow. Oh no, I cannot do that cause then I will not see the sun. The temperature right now is -17c and is very windy.


At least you're not being lulled into a false sense of security, we will surely come down to earth with a bump soon. xx


----------



## jinx

Right about now I would love to be lulled. I can always remember the joy of seeing the first green sprout pushing up in the garden in February. Hopefully after the foot of snow melts I will feel that joy in March.


Barn-dweller said:


> At least you're not being lulled into a false sense of security, we will surely come down to earth with a bump soon. xx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I dont know if those who are selling homes get the Sunday Morning program with Jane Pauly but if you do there was a story of a lady who staged homes to help sales and had neat ideas. I can't explain it but her idea is to make it so the person coming to buy sees their selves living there. She put pasta in clear containers on the counter and an open recipe book next to it. Something at the spot they first walk in. When I got mine there were quilts on the walls and beds which made it seem made for me. I hope displays of knit sfghans on the beds or over chair backs might be attractive. I heard once that baking cookies before someone visits makes the house seem inviting. Wishing all well. I've had a pipe break and much damage at mom's which is bad but worse the water company had sent a letter before the leak saying they want to check meter. I don't want it to look damaged.


Hi Polly! Some useful ideas there!! So sorry about the water leak at your mother's house, hope you can make it look good before the eter is read!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> It snowed again last night here, but it's lovely and warm today with sunshine and it's melting fast. Lots of sunshine in store for us but it's not like Arizona! xoxo :sm02:


Good morning Trish! We are getting 15'C today and 18'C tomorrow!!! Getting my shorts out!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Dh has a terrible toothache today. ????????
> Poor guy i know it hurts.


Hope he's feeling better today but you know what we say to Susan, get him to the dentist or this is going to get worse!! Sending him healing hugs - and for you!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Woke up to a hard frost this morning but there's enough warmth in the sun now to quickly melt if off. A new week so now to wait and see what it brings, if anything. Started another 1898 hat but instead of ear flaps I'm continuing them around the back of the hat to see how that turns out. Still waiting for inspiration for my next project. Have a good one. xx


Good morning Jacky! Frost here this morning at 6 am, when the guys doing a loft conversion two doors down started work!!! I just shut the window and went back to sleep!!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I have that same feeling. Looking at our forecast for this week I can tell my feeling is true.
> There was a 131 car accident yesterday. It was during white out conditions on the interstate highway. One death and many injuries. The interstate was closed.
> I am thinking of leaving the blinds and drapery closed this a.m. I just do not want to face any more snow. Oh no, I cannot do that cause then I will not see the sun. The temperature right now is -17c and is very windy.


Hi jinx, I really hope your home is very well insulated against that awfully low temperature and that things warm up over there very soon. Enjoy the sun while you can!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> At least you're not being lulled into a false sense of security, we will surely come down to earth with a bump soon. xx


Look up, not down, glass half full!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning Jacky! Frost here this morning at 6 am, when the guys doing a loft conversion two doors down started work!!! I just shut the window and went back to sleep!!! :sm09: xxxx


And a good morning to you. What is it with these workmen, our logging lorries are just as bad although we haven't seen any for days now. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> And a good morning to you. What is it with these workmen, our logging lorries are just as bad although we haven't seen any for days now. xxxx


I can only assume that they are on a tight schedule and have other work waiting. Either that or they fancy a half day!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EST and -4'C (25'F). Over the weekend the storm blew in. It started as rain and high winds. A pool developed in the back yard as the snow melted and had no where to go. Our little stream across the basement became a large stream. Overnight the temperatures fell and the snow started blowing, sometimes sideways. The snow and wind will continue all day. Jinx, I think this was your storm?
I got all the shopping done before it started raining and didn't have to go outside at all yesterday.
I'm onto the 2nd yarn on my Spector, and it definitely was that first yarn that caused the problems. This new yarn is behaving like it supposed to. I even did a little brioche too.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EST and -4'C (25'F). Over the weekend the storm blew in. It started as rain and high winds. A pool developed in the back yard as the snow melted and had no where to go. Our little stream across the basement became a large stream. Overnight the temperatures fell and the snow started blowing, sometimes sideways. The snow and wind will continue all day. Jinx, I think this was your storm?
> I got all the shopping done before it started raining and didn't have to go outside at all yesterday.
> I'm onto the 2nd yarn on my Spector, and it definitely was that first yarn that caused the problems. This new yarn is behaving like it supposed to. I even did a little brioche too.


Good morning Nitzy! I love that sweater, really pretty, good job!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I can only assume that they are on a tight schedule and have other work waiting. Either that or they fancy a half day!! ???? Xxxx


They may also be maximizing on the light.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning Trish! We are getting 15'C today and 18'C tomorrow!!! Getting my shorts out!!! xxxx


Wow, we have the same temperatures. It is now -15 C in my little corner of the world.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning Nitzy! I love that sweater, really pretty, good job!! xxxx


Thanks. I think I would do this one again. Just never again with that 1st yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning Trish! We are getting 15'C today and 18'C tomorrow!!! Getting my shorts out!!! xxxx


 :sm22: 
That's all I'll say.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Right about now I would love to be lulled. I can always remember the joy of seeing the first green sprout pushing up in the garden in February. Hopefully after the foot of snow melts I will feel that joy in March.


And here I was believing those groundhogs, especially with the spring birds singing their little hearts out.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Hi jinx, I really hope your home is very well insulated against that awfully low temperature and that things warm up over there very soon. Enjoy the sun while you can!! xxxxx


Thanks for reminding me to be thankful for what I have. We have good insulation and the furnace is dependable. Our inside temperature is always a pleasant 21 degrees.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I have that same feeling. Looking at our forecast for this week I can tell my feeling is true.
> There was a 131 car accident yesterday. It was during white out conditions on the interstate highway. One death and many injuries. The interstate was closed.
> I am thinking of leaving the blinds and drapery closed this a.m. I just do not want to face any more snow. Oh no, I cannot do that cause then I will not see the sun. The temperature right now is -17c and is very windy.


Wow, that's a lot of cars. The biggest accident here was 87 cars, and it happened in a thick fog.
Do you have one of those SAD lights? I think I'd keep the blinds and drapery closed and turn on all the lights.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure it will be very inspirational, I just don't know what I want to do next. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Have you ever tried brioche?
If you have, try something else new.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EST and -4'C (25'F). Over the weekend the storm blew in. It started as rain and high winds. A pool developed in the back yard as the snow melted and had no where to go. Our little stream across the basement became a large stream. Overnight the temperatures fell and the snow started blowing, sometimes sideways. The snow and wind will continue all day. Jinx, I think this was your storm?
> I got all the shopping done before it started raining and didn't have to go outside at all yesterday.
> I'm onto the 2nd yarn on my Spector, and it definitely was that first yarn that caused the problems. This new yarn is behaving like it supposed to. I even did a little brioche too.


Your knitting is looking fantastic. Good yarn choice.
I believe we had about the same storm conditions even though we are 1,000 miles apart. We have the possibility of snow every day this week. The forecast keeps getting worse and worse.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, like Jacky we have had a bit of a frost this morning although temperatures are set to go up into the high teens today. Sounds wonderful but I have a feeling we are going to get a cold snap soon.
> 
> Still didn't had a chance to play with my blending board last night as I was getting things ready for this mornings visit from the lady from knitted Newbury to advise us on our knitted town. Maybe later as I've got so many ideas and so much yarn tops to card and spin and weave!
> 
> Happy Monday everyone and have a good week. xxxx


Happy Monday, and happy belated birthday.
I hope you had a good one.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Woke up to a hard frost this morning but there's enough warmth in the sun now to quickly melt if off. A new week so now to wait and see what it brings, if anything. Started another 1898 hat but instead of ear flaps I'm continuing them around the back of the hat to see how that turns out. Still waiting for inspiration for my next project. Have a good one. xx


I've seen that modification for the 1898 hat before. Keeps the back of the neck warm.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Have you ever tried brioche?
> If you have, try something else new.


I've looked at brioche and watched some videos not sure my brain is up to it at the moment, too much else going on in there. It is on the to do list or the to try list. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Your knitting is looking fantastic. Good yarn choice.
> I believe we had about the same storm conditions even though we are 1,000 miles apart. We have the possibility of snow every day this week. The forecast keeps getting worse and worse.


We're forecast for snow all this week too.
I've bought 2 additional bags of bird seed. And I'm going to need more salt for the walkway.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Wow, that's a lot of cars. The biggest accident here was 87 cars, and it happened in a thick fog.
> Do you have one of those SAD lights? I think I'd keep the blinds and drapery closed and turn on all the lights.


I do have one of those lights. I do not find it effective in the least. It is a pretty lamp so I use it almost every evening.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Dh has a terrible toothache today. ????????
> Poor guy i know it hurts.


I hope he feels better soon. Having the dentist look at it may help.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I bought Mom enough yarn to make herself a cardigan last month...before she had a pattern. This is her method. Now she can't find the "right" pattern for the gauge, so has settled on a sweater pattern she's made several sweaters from.... this means I have to go buy more yarn. I think there's something shady going on here! :sm08:


I always buy sweater quantity when I don't have a pattern. I don't mind if I have yarn left over, it will go to the retirement stash. I am going to have to make some striped sweaters at some point with the leftover balls. (And I don't like stripes!)


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> No, not like Arizona, but they had snow down there this past week in the area we're going to and Las Vegas, too! :sm16: xxxooo


And Nevada and Utah. That's quite the storm. When it all melts, the desert will have flowers. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> A couple of pictures of my craft books for Trish...


So organized. My books are in a bucket and I have to dig for them. No craft room or area here.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I dont know if those who are selling homes get the Sunday Morning program with Jane Pauly but if you do there was a story of a lady who staged homes to help sales and had neat ideas. I can't explain it but her idea is to make it so the person coming to buy sees their selves living there. She put pasta in clear containers on the counter and an open recipe book next to it. Something at the spot they first walk in. When I got mine there were quilts on the walls and beds which made it seem made for me. I hope displays of knit sfghans on the beds or over chair backs might be attractive. I heard once that baking cookies before someone visits makes the house seem inviting. Wishing all well. I've had a pipe break and much damage at mom's which is bad but worse the water company had sent a letter before the leak saying they want to check meter. I don't want it to look damaged.


If no one is living at your mom's house can you turn off the water valve for the entire house.
My sister used to bake a loaf of bread when she was selling her houses.

And I'm glad that you found us again Polly. I always worry when we switch threads.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I have not frogged it yet but it is off the needles because I got all the strands tangled reallly bad when I tried to rescue it! Might try to use it to figure out how to fix mistakes.....we shall see but in the mean time I have started over????


I haven't figured out how to rescue edge stitches in brioche, but I can tink and recover single stitches in brioche. 
I also haven't had lifelines help much with brioche. Just keep practising.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello Sunday sisters and a warm happy birthday to a special lady called purple, I hope you have a fantastic day.
> 
> I'm home now, starting to wind down after my weekend away. I've got no news at all as far as I can remember so I'll just go straight in and catch up. Hope you are all ok. Xx


It's nice to spend time with family. It's even nicer to get back home.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> They may also be maximizing on the light.


Could be but it's light here until about 1745 now. They haven't been starting until about 8 am for the last three weeks!! xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Wow, we have the same temperatures. It is now -15 C in my little corner of the world.


Oh dear!!! Not for me thanks, I've left my vest off today!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Could be but it's light here until about 1745 now. They haven't been starting until about 8 am for the last three weeks!! xx


It sounds like their supervisor may have chewed them out and they are starting earlier to get enough time to finish.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to leave now. My windshield needs scraping.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Wow, that's a lot of cars. The biggest accident here was 87 cars, and it happened in a thick fog.
> Do you have one of those SAD lights? I think I'd keep the blinds and drapery closed and turn on all the lights.


Silly me, I didn't realise that meant 131 cars were involved, duh! OMG that's just terrible and so sad for the ones that didn't make it. :sm14: :sm03: :sm26:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh dear!!! Not for me thanks, I've left my vest off today!!! xxxx


Ooh how bold is that? xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm12:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I always buy sweater quantity when I don't have a pattern. I don't mind if I have yarn left over, it will go to the retirement stash. I am going to have to make some striped sweaters at some point with the leftover balls. (And I don't like stripes!)


Doesn't have to be stripes, you can do mitres, chevrons, entrelac, patchworks, fair isle, mosaic, brioche and probably some more! xxxx


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> If no one is living at your mom's house can you turn off the water valve for the entire house.
> My sister used to bake a loaf of bread when she was selling her houses.
> 
> And I'm glad that you found us again Polly. I always worry when we switch threads.


I think you wisely warned us a few times in advance of actually starting the new thread. I think that may have helped make it easier for some members to find us.


----------



## jinx

Lucky you being able to find salt to buy. We did not run out but found a lot of stores were out and new supplies were quickly purchased. Harold found some at the gas station yesterday. Hope one more bag will last us the rest of the season.


nitz8catz said:


> We're forecast for snow all this week too.
> I've bought 2 additional bags of bird seed. And I'm going to need more salt for the walkway.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I've seen that modification for the 1898 hat before. Keeps the back of the neck warm.


I saw a photo of an 1898 hat recently on KP that was done in plaid colours, red and black, it was gorgeous.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I always buy sweater quantity when I don't have a pattern. I don't mind if I have yarn left over, it will go to the retirement stash. I am going to have to make some striped sweaters at some point with the leftover balls. (And I don't like stripes!)


I have a feeling a lot of Mom's yarn will eventually go into my retirement stash...just saying. I'm hoping to persuade her to knit small instead of shawls. She has a ton of those to block and she doesn't seem to care to that chore anymore. Everything I've suggested comes back with a "that's boring". :sm26:


----------



## Islander

4 a.m and a sleepless night, today is going to be gruelling day. Wish I could turn the clock back and start over again. Tea is in order right now though. xoxox


----------



## jinx

Morning. I so can relate I have been up for hours. Moved furniture in the bedroom, vacuumed, dusted, unloaded dishwasher and got a load of clothes in the washer. I will wait for Mr. Wonderful to get up to add his clothes before I start the washer. 
I so often think if I could sleep better I would feel better overall. I am thankful I can go with the flo and can sleep whenever my body lets me. Then again maybe if I had to go to work every day I might sleep better at night. It is time for me to get another cuppa decaffeinated coffee. 


Islander said:


> 4 a.m and a sleepless night, today is going to be gruelling day. Wish I could turn the clock back and start over again. Tea is in order right now though. xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dh has a terrible toothache today. ????????
> Poor guy i know it hurts.
> Hope he gets the tooth taken care of today. A toothache can be so painful.
> 
> 
> 
> Me, too, Angela! xxxooo
Click to expand...


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EST and -4'C (25'F). Over the weekend the storm blew in. It started as rain and high winds. A pool developed in the back yard as the snow melted and had no where to go. Our little stream across the basement became a large stream. Overnight the temperatures fell and the snow started blowing, sometimes sideways. The snow and wind will continue all day. Jinx, I think this was your storm?
> I got all the shopping done before it started raining and didn't have to go outside at all yesterday.
> I'm onto the 2nd yarn on my Spector, and it definitely was that first yarn that caused the problems. This new yarn is behaving like it supposed to. I even did a little brioche too.


That's looking great, Mav! Glad you were able to get all your shopping done before the rain started. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> And Nevada and Utah. That's quite the storm. When it all melts, the desert will have flowers. :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I need to leave now. My windshield needs scraping.
> Everyone have a great day.


Safe travels today! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

Thanks Pam, obviously he is very worried, but relieved he is being treated by a great hospital.


Miss Pam said:


> I hope they can get it done quickly. I can only imagine how worried he (and all of you) is to have this going on. Sending more healing and comforting hugs to him and you. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

I thought it must be something to do with yarn, don't know why I thought that! Have fun playing with it.xx


PurpleFi said:


> A blending board to use with my wool tops getting it ready for spinning and felting, xx


----------



## LondonChris

I think he's really cute. I've only really got to know Harry Potter things since Christmas.


binkbrice said:


> I love Dobby!!


----------



## LondonChris

I have a couple of her books, must admit never made one of her sweaters but have used her hat one.



binkbrice said:


> Nice I was looking at the Ann Budd Knitters handy book of patterns


----------



## LondonChris

I like that one too.


Islander said:


> This one's very nice Jeanette.


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Thanks Pam, obviously he is very worried, but relieved he is being treated by a great hospital.


Well, that's a good thing then. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

Wish I had that problem, I have so many things I want/ need to do. Last year while I was ill I think I spent too much time buying yarn on line & never knitting. I got a lovely surprise the other day when I found yarn for yet another scarf. I had forgotten that.



Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure it will be very inspirational, I just don't know what I want to do next. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## LondonChris

That looks great, wish I could knit like you!


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EST and -4'C (25'F). Over the weekend the storm blew in. It started as rain and high winds. A pool developed in the back yard as the snow melted and had no where to go. Our little stream across the basement became a large stream. Overnight the temperatures fell and the snow started blowing, sometimes sideways. The snow and wind will continue all day. Jinx, I think this was your storm?
> I got all the shopping done before it started raining and didn't have to go outside at all yesterday.
> I'm onto the 2nd yarn on my Spector, and it definitely was that first yarn that caused the problems. This new yarn is behaving like it supposed to. I even did a little brioche too.


----------



## LondonChris

I thought workmen were not allowed to start before 8am! I could be wrong. Our neighbours have just had a roof extension, that was noisy too.



London Girl said:


> Could be but it's light here until about 1745 now. They haven't been starting until about 8 am for the last three weeks!! xx


----------



## LondonChris

Afternoon from a very sunny London, haven’t been out but I am reliably informed it’s really warm out. Good to catch up with you all finally, I’ve missed you. Hi Gs.


----------



## linkan

Dh has gone to work today. His tooth let up for him to sleep some but its going to eventually need to come out. Neither of us have dental insurance so that's a 2 or 300. Dollar bill. Not really affordable when we have to pay dd's rent and heat bill. And their groceries, and FIL 's groceries.
We've shut off all we can to able to do this for them. No cable or internet. Just use our phone plans for internet. Found a better money saving way to do auto insurance, but that's just good for us anyway. Cooking alot of cheap and easy meals helps too. Like chili. You can eat the left over for a few days.
I'm not complaining.. Because as long as everyone is sheltered, fed, happy and healthy, well i couldn't ask for more than that. I've got my crafts to fiddle with and the most amazing group of friends the world has ever known.????


----------



## jinx

I feel bad for you and your husband. I would worry the tooth will become or is already infected. Not taking care of it now is probably going to cause more pain and expense in the near future. Hoping your daughters husband is able to support his family soon.


linkan said:


> Dh has gone to work today. His tooth let up for him to sleep some but its going to eventually need to come out. Neither of us have dental insurance so that's a 2 or 300. Dollar bill. Not really affordable when we have to pay dd's rent and heat bill. And their groceries, and FIL 's groceries.
> We've shut off all we can to able to do this for them. No cable or internet. Just use our phone plans for internet. Found a better money saving way to do auto insurance, but that's just good for us anyway. Cooking alot of cheap and easy meals helps too. Like chili. You can eat the left over for a few days.
> I'm not complaining.. Because as long as everyone is sheltered, fed, happy and healthy, well i couldn't ask for more than that. I've got my crafts to fiddle with and the most amazing group of friends the world has ever known.????


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> 4 a.m and a sleepless night, today is going to be gruelling day. Wish I could turn the clock back and start over again. Tea is in order right now though. xoxox


Yes love, plenty of the Yorkshire stuff and you'll get through the day! Hope you have a better night tonight!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I so can relate I have been up for hours. Moved furniture in the bedroom, vacuumed, dusted, unloaded dishwasher and got a load of clothes in the washer. I will wait for Mr. Wonderful to get up to add his clothes before I start the washer.
> I so often think if I could sleep better I would feel better overall. I am thankful I can go with the flo and can sleep whenever my body lets me. Then again maybe if I had to go to work every day I might sleep better at night. It is time for me to get another cuppa decaffeinated coffee.


I sleep well most nights but i don't feel better overall. In fact, after only 3 hours at the shop, I feel like a wreck, my back is killing me. Methinks I spend too much time sitting down at other times, I think if I did more I would be able to do more!!
:sm23: :sm23: :sm22: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Thanks Pam, obviously he is very worried, but relieved he is being treated by a great hospital.


QE, St Tom's or Guys? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> I thought workmen were not allowed to start before 8am! I could be wrong. Our neighbours have just had a roof extension, that was noisy too.


That's interesting, didn't know that but I probably wouldn't go out in my pjs to tell them and DH can't hear them anyway!!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Dh has gone to work today. His tooth let up for him to sleep some but its going to eventually need to come out. Neither of us have dental insurance so that's a 2 or 300. Dollar bill. Not really affordable when we have to pay dd's rent and heat bill. And their groceries, and FIL 's groceries.
> We've shut off all we can to able to do this for them. No cable or internet. Just use our phone plans for internet. Found a better money saving way to do auto insurance, but that's just good for us anyway. Cooking alot of cheap and easy meals helps too. Like chili. You can eat the left over for a few days.
> I'm not complaining.. Because as long as everyone is sheltered, fed, happy and healthy, well i couldn't ask for more than that. I've got my crafts to fiddle with and the most amazing group of friends the world has ever known.????


Oh bless you, you are the most unselfish, generous guys I have ever known and this will come back to you in spades, I am a firm believer in Karma!! Shame you can't get his pliers and help him with that tooth!!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everybody, it's me, from NEUK. I've been to s and b today, I've nearly finished my wingspan then I think I'm knitting some hats for little babies in hospital. Seeming our local hospital have plenty hats for prem babies but not so much of an abundance for bigger new babies. So I shall see.

It looks like my humax box (remember it jinx?) had beggared itself. I've done all sorts with it and tested the remotes on the upstairs tv and it seems to be the box. Well I know it is cos there's nor display lights up. John came up to see if he could do anything, it's so kind of him, but he often doesn't know what to do about things but won't admit it. For a flipping half hour he turned the switch on and off, and I kept telling him that it's done that all last week. So to be honest he drove me a little insane because he was no further on than me, but wanted me to think it was him who'd worked it out. They are so kind, but when he farts about she's laughing all the time as if it's a big game. Please forgive me for saying all this, but I'm bursting with guilt. But I just couldn't stand it anymore. I shall phone the aerial man and see if he can help in anyway or put me onto someone who can. I don't know how I'd cope without my friends John and marg, but this afternoon was just so overpowering and I was being treated like I was a moron.

I'll catch up now. Thanks for my moan to you. I sound selfish and guilty. But I can't stand fussing.


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> Hello everybody, it's me, from NEUK. I've been to s and b today, I've nearly finished my wingspan then I think I'm knitting some hats for little babies in hospital. Seeming our local hospital have plenty hats for prem babies but not so much of an abundance for bigger new babies. So I shall see.
> 
> It looks like my HUMAX box (remember it jinx?) had beggared itself. I've done all sorts with it and tested the remotes on the upstairs tv and it seems to be the box. Well I know it is cos there's nor display lights up. John came up to see if he could do anything, it's so kind of him, but he often doesn't know what to do about things but won't admit it. For a flipping half hour he turned the switch on and off, and I kept telling him that it's done that all last week. So to be honest he drove me a little insane because he was no further on than me, but wanted me to think it was him who'd worked it out. They are so kind, but when he farts about she's laughing all the time as if it's a big game. Please forgive me for saying all this, but I'm bursting with guilt. But I just couldn't stand it anymore. I shall phone the aerial man and see if he can help in anyway or put me onto someone who can. I don't know how I'd cope without my friends John and marg, but this afternoon was just so overpowering and I was being treated like I was a moron.
> 
> I'll catch up now. Thanks for my moan to you. I sound selfish and guilty. But I can't stand fussing.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> At least you're not being lulled into a false sense of security, we will surely come down to earth with a bump soon. xx


I think I'd rather have what we are having even if we do come down for a bump. Jinx must be so cheesed off. I know I would be. It's no fun when you are stuck in the house, for a long time


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Hope he's feeling better today but you know what we say to Susan, get him to the dentist or this is going to get worse!! Sending him healing hugs - and for you!! xxxxx


And Susan takes no flipping notice of you if she can help it. I binge on the painkillers.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I sleep well most nights but i don't feel better overall. In fact, after only 3 hours at the shop, I feel like a wreck, my back is killing me. Methinks I spend too much time sitting down at other times, I think if I did more I would be able to do more!!
> :sm23: :sm23: :sm22: xxxx


Often I feel as if I am on a ferris wheel. I sit more because my back hurts, I gain weight because I sit more, more weight makes my back ache more. Around and around it goes. I have a stool with rollers that I use a lot in the kitchen and baths. Using the stool allows me to work at the counter or table and get from place to place. I keep thinking we need to get hardwood floors throughout the house so I could use the stool wherever I am. I broke my back along with many bones in an accident. Doctor told me the broken bones would come back to haunt me and he is right. Weather like this, cold and damp, really gets this old lady aching.


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon from a very sunny London, haven't been out but I am reliably informed it's really warm out. Good to catch up with you all finally, I've missed you. Hi Gs.


HI Chrissy I hope you can see your way to come on a bit more now. How is Bill? I always think waiting is the worst part don't you?


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Hello everybody, it's me, from NEUK. I've been to s and b today, I've nearly finished my wingspan then I think I'm knitting some hats for little babies in hospital. Seeming our local hospital have plenty hats for prem babies but not so much of an abundance for bigger new babies. So I shall see
> It looks like my humax box (remember it jinx?) had beggared itself. I've done all sorts with it and tested the remotes on the upstairs tv and it seems to be the box. Well I know it is cos there's nor display lights up. John came up to see if he could do anything, it's so kind of him, but he often doesn't know what to do about things but won't admit it. For a flipping half hour he turned the switch on and off, and I kept telling him that it's done that all last week. So to be honest he drove me a little insane because he was no further on than me, but wanted me to think it was him who'd worked it out. They are so kind, but when he farts about she's laughing all the time as if it's a big game. Please forgive me for saying all this, but I'm bursting with guilt. But I just couldn't stand it anymore. I shall phone the aerial man and see if he can help in anyway or put me onto someone who can. I don't know how I'd cope without my friends John
> and marg, but this afternoon was just so overpowering and I was being treated like I was a moron.
> I'll catch up now. Thanks for my moan to you. I sound selfish and guilty. But I can't stand fussing.[/quote
> 
> I do remember your humax box. Sorry it is acting up again. I watch very little t.v. but have it on all the time. I am glad I have netflix and hulu to stream on the computer if the t.v's would go on the fritz. I have a wonderful friend that thinks she will help me. I leave the room if she decides to fix something. Cannot stand when she putzes and putzes and does not know what needs to be done. When she leaves, I do it my way or call someone that knows what they are doing. :sm23: :sm22:


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Dh has gone to work today. His tooth let up for him to sleep some but its going to eventually need to come out. Neither of us have dental insurance so that's a 2 or 300. Dollar bill. Not really affordable when we have to pay dd's rent and heat bill. And their groceries, and FIL 's groceries.
> We've shut off all we can to able to do this for them. No cable or internet. Just use our phone plans for internet. Found a better money saving way to do auto insurance, but that's just good for us anyway. Cooking alot of cheap and easy meals helps too. Like chili. You can eat the left over for a few days.
> I'm not complaining.. Because as long as everyone is sheltered, fed, happy and healthy, well i couldn't ask for more than that. I've got my crafts to fiddle with and the most amazing group of friends the world has ever known.????


No matter what your life throws at you , you always have this attitude of pleasure and giving. I hope this makes sense. The likes of me and sometimes others, complain about mundane things and then you come along and make us re evaluate our perspectives. (Don't you think I've got a bit posh using big words in the wrong places ?)???? You are doing fine love, and all your family love you. So do I.


----------



## jinx

I made cauliflower, broccoli, and cheese soup in the instant pot for lunch. It is delicious. Glad there are leftovers.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Oh bless you, you are the most unselfish, generous guys I have ever known and this will come back to you in spades, I am a firm believer in Karma!! Shame you can't get his pliers and help him with that tooth!!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: xxxx


Shall I lamp him and maybe knock it out for him?


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everybody, it's me, from NEUK. I've been to s and b today, I've nearly finished my wingspan then I think I'm knitting some hats for little babies in hospital. Seeming our local hospital have plenty hats for prem babies but not so much of an abundance for bigger new babies. So I shall see
> It looks like my humax box (remember it jinx?) had beggared itself. I've done all sorts with it and tested the remotes on the upstairs tv and it seems to be the box. Well I know it is cos there's nor display lights up. John came up to see if he could do anything, it's so kind of him, but he often doesn't know what to do about things but won't admit it. For a flipping half hour he turned the switch on and off, and I kept telling him that it's done that all last week. So to be honest he drove me a little insane because he was no further on than me, but wanted me to think it was him who'd worked it out. They are so kind, but when he farts about she's laughing all the time as if it's a big game. Please forgive me for saying all this, but I'm bursting with guilt. But I just couldn't stand it anymore. I shall phone the aerial man and see if he can help in anyway or put me onto someone who can. I don't know how I'd cope without my friends John
> and marg, but this afternoon was just so overpowering and I was being treated like I was a moron.
> I'll catch up now. Thanks for my moan to you. I sound selfish and guilty. But I can't stand fussing.[/quote
> 
> I do remember your humax box. Sorry it is acting up again. I watch very little t.v. but have it on all the time. I am glad I have netflix and hulu to stream on the computer if the t.v's would go on the fritz. I have a wonderful friend that thinks she will help me. I leave the room if she decides to fix something. Cannot stand when she putzes and putzes and does not know what needs to be done. When she leaves, I do it my way or call someone that knows what they are doing. :sm23: :sm22:
> 
> 
> 
> That's just how I feel, but I'd hate to upset them.
Click to expand...


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> I made cauliflower, broccoli, and cheese soup in the instant pot for lunch. It is delicious. Glad there are leftovers.


Mmmmmm that sounds delicious, could you please tell me how to make it


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> No matter what your life throws at you , you always have this attitude of pleasure and giving. I hope this makes sense. The likes of me and sometimes others, complain about mundane things and then you come along and make us re evaluate our perspectives. (Don't you think I've got a bit posh using big words in the wrong places ?)???? You are doing fine love, and all your family love you. So do I.


Well said Susan


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> No matter what your life throws at you , you always have this attitude of pleasure and giving. I hope this makes sense. The likes of me and sometimes others, complain about mundane things and then you come along and make us re evaluate our perspectives. (Don't you think I've got a bit posh using big words in the wrong places ?)???? You are doing fine love, and all your family love you. So do I.


 I have my moments of despair. I try not to let those moments rule me , because i know that we always manage somehow to make it work.
Ds is spending time with me today!????????????????????????
He hooked his game up to my tv and I'm watching him play his game..(I'm really knitting) . lol????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Shall I lamp him and maybe knock it out for him?


I would yank it if he'd let me lol


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Often I feel as if I am on a ferris wheel. I sit more because my back hurts, I gain weight because I sit more, more weight makes my back ache more. Around and around it goes. I have a stool with rollers that I use a lot in the kitchen and baths. Using the stool allows me to work at the counter or table and get from place to place. I keep thinking we need to get hardwood floors throughout the house so I could use the stool wherever I am. I broke my back along with many bones in an accident. Doctor told me the broken bones would come back to haunt me and he is right. Weather like this, cold and damp, really gets this old lady aching.


I'm right there with you. I can only stand for a moment or so before my back starts yelling at me. I have one of those rollater walkers. We use it in the kitchen it doesn't fit well through doorways though.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh bless you, you are the most unselfish, generous guys I have ever known and this will come back to you in spades, I am a firm believer in Karma!! Shame you can't get his pliers and help him with that tooth!!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: xxxx


Ditto from me, Angela! Sending many warm and comforting and healing hugs and much love. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EST and -4'C (25'F). Over the weekend the storm blew in. It started as rain and high winds. A pool developed in the back yard as the snow melted and had no where to go. Our little stream across the basement became a large stream. Overnight the temperatures fell and the snow started blowing, sometimes sideways. The snow and wind will continue all day. Jinx, I think this was your storm?
> I got all the shopping done before it started raining and didn't have to go outside at all yesterday.
> I'm onto the 2nd yarn on my Spector, and it definitely was that first yarn that caused the problems. This new yarn is behaving like it supposed to. I even did a little brioche too.


Ohhh that is lovely!


----------



## jinx

lifeline said:


> Mmmmmm that sounds delicious, could you please tell me how to make it


Easy Peasy to make. Put container of vegetable broth in instant pot. (4cups) add celery, onions, carrots, cauliflower, broccoli. Set pot for 8 minutes. When done add a can of condensed milk thickened with corn starch. If you like add grated cheese to top and let it melt. Eat and enjoy.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I haven't figured out how to rescue edge stitches in brioche, but I can tink and recover single stitches in brioche.
> I also haven't had lifelines help much with brioche. Just keep practising.


I had three edge stitches in garter! I'm dory right now just keep knitting just keep knitting!!


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> I had three edge stitches in garter! I'm dory right now just keep knitting just keep knitting!!


I hope you do not have short term memory loss. :sm04: :sm23:


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> I hope you do not have short term memory loss. :sm04: :sm23:


No that's me everyday ! I had to ask her twice the other night if i had hugged her goodbye.. I had lol !


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Ohhh that is lovely!


I'll ditto that !


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Oh bless you, you are the most unselfish, generous guys I have ever known and this will come back to you in spades, I am a firm believer in Karma!! Shame you can't get his pliers and help him with that tooth!!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: xxxx


It's just the way we were raised. Our parents do the same for our youngest sister and her family. 
Our parents are two of the nicest people you'd ever meet , i just try to live by their example.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I made cauliflower, broccoli, and cheese soup in the instant pot for lunch. It is delicious. Glad there are leftovers.


Yum.. I would take a bowl of that if you have leftovers! I made beef barley to try and nourish myself awake. xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Easy Peasy to make. Put container of vegetable broth in instant pot. (4cups) add celery, onions, carrots, cauliflower, broccoli. Set pot for 8 minutes. When done add a can of condensed milk thickened with corn starch. If you like add grated cheese to top and let it melt. Eat and enjoy.


Our condensed milk is sweet, I'm thinking you might mean evaporated? Sounds delicious, I've made a note...


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Easy Peasy to make. Put container of vegetable broth in instant pot. (4cups) add celery, onions, carrots, cauliflower, broccoli. Set pot for 8 minutes. When done add a can of condensed milk thickened with corn starch. If you like add grated cheese to top and let it melt. Eat and enjoy.


That does sound good!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Often I feel as if I am on a ferris wheel. I sit more because my back hurts, I gain weight because I sit more, more weight makes my back ache more. Around and around it goes. I have a stool with rollers that I use a lot in the kitchen and baths. Using the stool allows me to work at the counter or table and get from place to place. I keep thinking we need to get hardwood floors throughout the house so I could use the stool wherever I am. I broke my back along with many bones in an accident. Doctor told me the broken bones would come back to haunt me and he is right. Weather like this, cold and damp, really gets this old lady aching.


That's an excellent idea. It reminds me of one of the nurses I worked with, when she wasn't charting she would zoom down to the doctor's end in one of the rolling office chairs to chat up what ever Dr was working nights. We just made sure we weren't in the way! :sm02:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> We're forecast for snow all this week too.
> I've bought 2 additional bags of bird seed. And I'm going to need more salt for the walkway.


The birds will love you for it...xoxox


----------



## binkbrice

Well I have had a day...DS and Dd went next door to see their grandma she wasn’t home so they were going to put her some firewood on her deck when DS heard a sound turned around and Dd was having a seizure she landed half on the deck and on her concrete step he had to leave her to come and get me and I told him to go be with her because I can’t move fast these days by the time I got to her she was coming around boy did she hurt her face ! She is okay now just really tired.


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Well I have had a day...DS and Dd went next door to see their grandma she wasn't home so they were going to put her some firewood on her deck when DS heard a sound turned around and Dd was having a seizure she landed half on the deck and on her concrete step he had to leave her to come and get me and I told him to go be with her because I can't move fast these days by the time I got to her she was coming around boy did she hurt her face ! She is okay now just really tired.


Sending get well hugs t Dd. Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Sending get well hugs t Dd. Xxx


Me, too, Lisa! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

My poor neice ! Bless her heart. Give her hugs from me.


----------



## linkan

We have invited some fellow knitters to our little kp family from our township game. 
I know y'all are always awesome and welcoming. Of course Susan is the sane one


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Our condensed milk is sweet, I'm thinking you might mean evaporated? Sounds delicious, I've made a note...


Interesting. To my way of thinking there are two types of condensed milk one is sweetened and one isn't. You can make sweetened condensed milk by adding sugar to evaporated milk. I think you heat it after adding the sugar. :sm02:


----------



## jinx

Oh, the poor dear. As if a seizure is not bad enough she had to hurt herself in the fall. I hope after resting tonight she will feel much better tomorrow.



binkbrice said:


> Well I have had a day...DS and Dd went next door to see their grandma she wasn't home so they were going to put her some firewood on her deck when DS heard a sound turned around and Dd was having a seizure she landed half on the deck and on her concrete step he had to leave her to come and get me and I told him to go be with her because I can't move fast these days by the time I got to her she was coming around boy did she hurt her face ! She is okay now just really tired.


----------



## Beltexas

Hi Linkan! Norwalk here... Eternal beginner, looking for other yarn addicts.


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> I'm right there with you. I can only stand for a moment or so before my back starts yelling at me. I have one of those rollater walkers. We use it in the kitchen it doesn't fit well through doorways though.


I can relate to that. Every step I take is agony, but I walk as much as I possible can. I think if I don't use it I will lose it entirely.


----------



## binkbrice

Beltexas said:


> Hi Linkan! Norwalk here... Eternal beginner, looking for other yarn addicts.


You found us yay welcome!!


----------



## linkan

Beltexas said:


> Hi Linkan! Norwalk here... Eternal beginner, looking for other yarn addicts.


Glad to have you, you'll find good company here ????
This is our addiction group , only we tend to support this problem whole heartedly????


----------



## linkan

Beltexas said:


> Hi Linkan! Norwalk here... Eternal beginner, looking for other yarn addicts.


Don't be afraid to jump in, ask anything, vent.. We are always here for each other. 
Are you working on something right now? We'd love to hear about it. ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a frosty but sunny Wales, apparently West Wales was the hottest place in the UK yesterday hitting 20.6C (69F), warmer than some of our summer days. All due to change by the end of the week. Of course dry conditions and no mud around and not a logging lorry in sight. There's an awful lot more for them to shift as well. Oh talk of the devil, guess what's just gone passed our house? Nothing planned for the rest of the day, nice easy dinner so nothing to do in the kitchen so will have to knit.

Got on to the hospital in Hereford about my eye yesterday, nothing to do with them as the nearer hospital that I want to go to organises their appointments. Try and ring them. Phoned them yesterday, got an answer phone, left particulars. They've just rung back, no request from Hereford. Rung Hereford again and have now started all over again with the surgeon having to see the diagnosis and then sort out an appointment. Confused? So am I, all I know is I'm still waiting. I love our NHS but sometimes I wish the left hand knew what the right hand was doing. On that moan I shall love you and leave you now, have a good day. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello everybody, it's me, from NEUK. I've been to s and b today, I've nearly finished my wingspan then I think I'm knitting some hats for little babies in hospital. Seeming our local hospital have plenty hats for prem babies but not so much of an abundance for bigger new babies. So I shall see.
> 
> It looks like my humax box (remember it jinx?) had beggared itself. I've done all sorts with it and tested the remotes on the upstairs tv and it seems to be the box. Well I know it is cos there's nor display lights up. John came up to see if he could do anything, it's so kind of him, but he often doesn't know what to do about things but won't admit it. For a flipping half hour he turned the switch on and off, and I kept telling him that it's done that all last week. So to be honest he drove me a little insane because he was no further on than me, but wanted me to think it was him who'd worked it out. They are so kind, but when he farts about she's laughing all the time as if it's a big game. Please forgive me for saying all this, but I'm bursting with guilt. But I just couldn't stand it anymore. I shall phone the aerial man and see if he can help in anyway or put me onto someone who can. I don't know how I'd cope without my friends John and marg, but this afternoon was just so overpowering and I was being treated like I was a moron.
> 
> I'll catch up now. Thanks for my moan to you. I sound selfish and guilty. But I can't stand fussing.


Never feel guilty love, it does no good to bottle this stuff up and normally it would probably be Marg and John that you unloaded it on I expect!! Hope you can get your box sorted out, although I have no idea what you're talking about!! Love ya!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> And Susan takes no flipping notice of you if she can help it. I binge on the painkillers.


I know but I still have to say it, it's my solemn duty as your loyal friend!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Often I feel as if I am on a ferris wheel. I sit more because my back hurts, I gain weight because I sit more, more weight makes my back ache more. Around and around it goes. I have a stool with rollers that I use a lot in the kitchen and baths. Using the stool allows me to work at the counter or table and get from place to place. I keep thinking we need to get hardwood floors throughout the house so I could use the stool wherever I am. I broke my back along with many bones in an accident. Doctor told me the broken bones would come back to haunt me and he is right. Weather like this, cold and damp, really gets this old lady aching.


I feel for you! I haven't had such a terrible accident but my back seems to hurt if I stand or walk for too long so I sit, which leads to weight gain, which increases my back ache and decreases my activity and round and around we go!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> It's just the way we were raised. Our parents do the same for our youngest sister and her family.
> Our parents are two of the nicest people you'd ever meet , i just try to live by their example.


I wish we could have got to know them a little better when we met them! They've done a wonderful job with you girls, please tell them I said that!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> That's an excellent idea. It reminds me of one of the nurses I worked with, when she wasn't charting she would zoom down to the doctor's end in one of the rolling office chairs to chat up what ever Dr was working nights. We just made sure we weren't in the way! :sm02:


She should have had a flashing blue light on her head!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Well I have had a day...DS and Dd went next door to see their grandma she wasn't home so they were going to put her some firewood on her deck when DS heard a sound turned around and Dd was having a seizure she landed half on the deck and on her concrete step he had to leave her to come and get me and I told him to go be with her because I can't move fast these days by the time I got to her she was coming around boy did she hurt her face ! She is okay now just really tired.


Oh bless her, poor love. Hope she heals up quickly, I'm sure it won't spoil her beauty!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Beltexas said:


> Hi Linkan! Norwalk here... Eternal beginner, looking for other yarn addicts.


Hi and welcome, you've come to the right place! We are all yarn addicts and mostly nuts - except for Susan, the sane one!!! :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a frosty but sunny Wales, apparently West Wales was the hottest place in the UK yesterday hitting 20.6C (69F), warmer than some of our summer days. All due to change by the end of the week. Of course dry conditions and no mud around and not a logging lorry in sight. There's an awful lot more for them to shift as well. Oh talk of the devil, guess what's just gone passed our house? Nothing planned for the rest of the day, nice easy dinner so nothing to do in the kitchen so will have to knit.
> 
> Got on to the hospital in Hereford about my eye yesterday, nothing to do with them as the nearer hospital that I want to go to organises their appointments. Try and ring them. Phoned them yesterday, got an answer phone, left particulars. They've just rung back, no request from Hereford. Rung Hereford again and have now started all over again with the surgeon having to see the diagnosis and then sort out an appointment. Confused? So am I, all I know is I'm still waiting. I love our NHS but sometimes I wish the left hand knew what the right hand was doing. On that moan I shall love you and leave you now, have a good day. xx


Good morning dear! Enjoy the lovey temps, even and especially if it is going to be brief!!

I'm hearing and experiencing this appointment fiasco far too often recently but I have no idea who to complain too, it's just not good enough!!

Have a good day! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all!! Off to the hairdresser for a trim shortly then the cinema later. Today, it will be On the Basis of Sex. Not raunchy at all, more about the struggle for women to be heard and not be put down in the professions back in the 50s and 60s! Review later!!

Have a good one everybody, enjoy the sunshine and warm temperatures if you have them, if not stay indoors and knit!!! Lotsa love xxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EST and -9'C (16'F). The wind has died and it snowed overnight.
Yesterday, there was a multicar pileup on Highway 400, that highway that we took north to catch the boat. Over 70 cars ran into each other in white-out snow conditions, but they were going slow enough that there were no major injuries.
I've started the next colour on the Spector, but the yarn is slightly lighter. Oh oh. The label says "fingering" Weight 1, but it is knitting up closer to my pink/blush yarn that is in my featherweight cardi.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! Off to the hairdresser for a trim shortly then the cinema later. Today, it will be On the Basis of Sex. Not raunchy at all, more about the struggle for women to be heard and not be put down in the professions back in the 50s and 60s! Review later!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, enjoy the sunshine and warm temperatures if you have them, if not stay indoors and knit!!! Lotsa love xxxxxxx


Love your new avatar.
Enjoy the film.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear! Enjoy the lovey temps, even and especially if it is going to be brief!!
> 
> I'm hearing and experiencing this appointment fiasco far too often recently but I have no idea who to complain too, it's just not good enough!!
> 
> Have a good day! xxxx


Our provincial government says it's going to fix our appointment long wait times, by consolidating everything back into one superagency (like it was years ago) and privitizing (because private companies can provide services more economically while trying to make a profit ???)
I am DEFINITELY leaving this province when I retire.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear! Enjoy the lovey temps, even and especially if it is going to be brief!!
> 
> I'm hearing and experiencing this appointment fiasco far too often recently but I have no idea who to complain too, it's just not good enough!!
> 
> Have a good day! xxxx


Good morning, dealing with two hospitals in two different countries doesn't help either. Being very retro in our avatar today aren't we? xxxx :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I feel for you! I haven't had such a terrible accident but my back seems to hurt if I stand or walk for too long so I sit, which leads to weight gain, which increases my back ache and decreases my activity and round and around we go!! xxx


I've got the opposite. If I sit in one position for too long everything stiffens up, so I fidget when I sit, changing positions. My ankles still lock up some times and it takes several steps before they will work properly. And they make lovely crunchy noises.


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> He's going as soon as they have a bed to do an exploratory Under genera. They are really confused as to what is causing it. Trouble is it's making him really tired & miserable, naturally he's really worried too. Thank you all that have sent good wishes, it means so much


Hi Chris, How is your SIL, has the cause of the kidney blockage been found yet?
I hope the cause has been found, and is now being treated, I really hope it is something simple, that is easily fixed. xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a frosty but sunny Wales, apparently West Wales was the hottest place in the UK yesterday hitting 20.6C (69F), warmer than some of our summer days. All due to change by the end of the week. Of course dry conditions and no mud around and not a logging lorry in sight. There's an awful lot more for them to shift as well. Oh talk of the devil, guess what's just gone passed our house? Nothing planned for the rest of the day, nice easy dinner so nothing to do in the kitchen so will have to knit.
> 
> Got on to the hospital in Hereford about my eye yesterday, nothing to do with them as the nearer hospital that I want to go to organises their appointments. Try and ring them. Phoned them yesterday, got an answer phone, left particulars. They've just rung back, no request from Hereford. Rung Hereford again and have now started all over again with the surgeon having to see the diagnosis and then sort out an appointment. Confused? So am I, all I know is I'm still waiting. I love our NHS but sometimes I wish the left hand knew what the right hand was doing. On that moan I shall love you and leave you now, have a good day. xx


We have a computerized system, so all doctors can see all doctors tests and diagnoses. Still causes as much confusion even though the left hand can see what the right hand is doing.
I hope it all gets sorted out.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Glad to have you, you'll find good company here ????
> This is our addiction group , only we tend to support this problem whole heartedly????


Enablers, the whole lot of us. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Well I have had a day...DS and Dd went next door to see their grandma she wasn't home so they were going to put her some firewood on her deck when DS heard a sound turned around and Dd was having a seizure she landed half on the deck and on her concrete step he had to leave her to come and get me and I told him to go be with her because I can't move fast these days by the time I got to her she was coming around boy did she hurt her face ! She is okay now just really tired.


I hope she is doing better now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> The birds will love you for it...xoxox


And the cats will be amused watching them from the windows. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Our condensed milk is sweet, I'm thinking you might mean evaporated? Sounds delicious, I've made a note...


Eagle Brand Condensed milk. I have cans of it downstairs for baking, but DD likes to eat it straight from the can.
I also have cans of Carnation Evaporated milk. I also use that in some recipes. It's not sweet.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I had three edge stitches in garter! I'm dory right now just keep knitting just keep knitting!!


That should help. Once you get into the rhythm in brioche, it basically knits itself :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Easy Peasy to make. Put container of vegetable broth in instant pot. (4cups) add celery, onions, carrots, cauliflower, broccoli. Set pot for 8 minutes. When done add a can of condensed milk thickened with corn starch. If you like add grated cheese to top and let it melt. Eat and enjoy.


That sounds great. I haven't made soup in my Instant Pot yet. 
I saw an Instant Pot soup maker in the store last night. It had a blender unit inside, and reminded me of Londy's soup maker.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh bless her, poor love. Hope she heals up quickly, I'm sure it won't spoil her beauty!! xxxx


From me also, Lisa! xoxoxox


----------



## Xiang

Hello all, I have survived my dgd's stay, and tho they weren't Angels, they were quite well behaved, and there was not a fight for the entire time they were here; & shadow was a wonderful gentle girl the entire time. She even challenged something that she heard, one night; and with Mind supporting her, if the something had been human, they would not have been expecting a second dog, so on hering 2 different barks, they would have flown out of our yard, but Ithink it might have only been a scurrying animal! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a frosty but sunny Wales, apparently West Wales was the hottest place in the UK yesterday hitting 20.6C (69F), warmer than some of our summer days. All due to change by the end of the week. Of course dry conditions and no mud around and not a logging lorry in sight. There's an awful lot more for them to shift as well. Oh talk of the devil, guess what's just gone passed our house? Nothing planned for the rest of the day, nice easy dinner so nothing to do in the kitchen so will have to knit.
> 
> Got on to the hospital in Hereford about my eye yesterday, nothing to do with them as the nearer hospital that I want to go to organises their appointments. Try and ring them. Phoned them yesterday, got an answer phone, left particulars. They've just rung back, no request from Hereford. Rung Hereford again and have now started all over again with the surgeon having to see the diagnosis and then sort out an appointment. Confused? So am I, all I know is I'm still waiting. I love our NHS but sometimes I wish the left hand knew what the right hand was doing. On that moan I shall love you and leave you now, have a good day. xx


Hope you get something from one of them soon! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Our condensed milk is sweet, I'm thinking you might mean evaporated? Sounds delicious, I've made a note...


That's what I was thinking also!


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> That's an excellent idea. It reminds me of one of the nurses I worked with, when she wasn't charting she would zoom down to the doctor's end in one of the rolling office chairs to chat up what ever Dr was working nights. We just made sure we weren't in the way! :sm02:


That sounds like fun, just a little dangerous! ????????????


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EST and -9'C (16'F). The wind has died and it snowed overnight.
> Yesterday, there was a multicar pileup on Highway 400, that highway that we took north to catch the boat. Over 70 cars ran into each other in white-out snow conditions, but they were going slow enough that there were no major injuries.
> I've started the next colour on the Spector, but the yarn is slightly lighter. Oh oh. The label says "fingering" Weight 1, but it is knitting up closer to my pink/blush yarn that is in my featherweight cardi.


Glad there were no major injuries in that crash. We're having prangs here because folks have got the sun in there eyes!! :sm16: :sm15:

Is that lighter yarn going to work on your Spectre? I really hope it is!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EST and -9'C (16'F). The wind has died and it snowed overnight.
> Yesterday, there was a multicar pileup on Highway 400, that highway that we took north to catch the boat. Over 70 cars ran into each other in white-out snow conditions, but they were going slow enough that there were no major injuries.
> I've started the next colour on the Spector, but the yarn is slightly lighter. Oh oh. The label says "fingering" Weight 1, but it is knitting up closer to my pink/blush yarn that is in my featherweight cardi.


Thanks and thanks!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, dealing with two hospitals in two different countries doesn't help either. Being very retro in our avatar today aren't we? xxxx :sm09:


Yep, I liked me better then!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello everybody, it's me, from NEUK. I've been to s and b today, I've nearly finished my wingspan then I think I'm knitting some hats for little babies in hospital. Seeming our local hospital have plenty hats for prem babies but not so much of an abundance for bigger new babies. So I shall see.
> 
> It looks like my humax box (remember it jinx?) had beggared itself. I've done all sorts with it and tested the remotes on the upstairs tv and it seems to be the box. Well I know it is cos there's nor display lights up. John came up to see if he could do anything, it's so kind of him, but he often doesn't know what to do about things but won't admit it. For a flipping half hour he turned the switch on and off, and I kept telling him that it's done that all last week. So to be honest he drove me a little insane because he was no further on than me, but wanted me to think it was him who'd worked it out. They are so kind, but when he farts about she's laughing all the time as if it's a big game. Please forgive me for saying all this, but I'm bursting with guilt. But I just couldn't stand it anymore. I shall phone the aerial man and see if he can help in anyway or put me onto someone who can. I don't know how I'd cope without my friends John and marg, but this afternoon was just so overpowering and I was being treated like I was a moron.
> 
> I'll catch up now. Thanks for my moan to you. I sound selfish and guilty. But I can't stand fussing.


Susan, you know us, and you can debrief about anything to us; we can probably relate to some of the situations anyway. Just remember that some of us were nurses, & we can probably listen to anything you might have to say!????????????


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I've got the opposite. If I sit in one position for too long everything stiffens up, so I fidget when I sit, changing positions. My ankles still lock up some times and it takes several steps before they will work properly. And they make lovely crunchy noises.


Oh, I know about scrunchy ankles!! :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a frosty but sunny Wales, apparently West Wales was the hottest place in the UK yesterday hitting 20.6C (69F), warmer than some of our summer days. All due to change by the end of the week. Of course dry conditions and no mud around and not a logging lorry in sight. There's an awful lot more for them to shift as well. Oh talk of the devil, guess what's just gone passed our house? Nothing planned for the rest of the day, nice easy dinner so nothing to do in the kitchen so will have to knit.
> 
> Got on to the hospital in Hereford about my eye yesterday, nothing to do with them as the nearer hospital that I want to go to organises their appointments. Try and ring them. Phoned them yesterday, got an answer phone, left particulars. They've just rung back, no request from Hereford. Rung Hereford again and have now started all over again with the surgeon having to see the diagnosis and then sort out an appointment. Confused? So am I, all I know is I'm still waiting. I love our NHS but sometimes I wish the left hand knew what the right hand was doing. On that moan I shall love you and leave you now, have a good day. xx


So sorry Jacky that you are having to deal with all of that to get your eye issues taken care of. Hopefully they will get it sorted out quickly! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Never feel guilty love, it does no good to bottle this stuff up and normally it would probably be Marg and John that you unloaded it on I expect!! Hope you can get your box sorted out, although I have no idea what you're talking about!! Love ya!! xxxxx


I agree, Susan! And, June, what an adorable photo you have for your avatar! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yep, I liked me better then!! :sm23: xxxx


Nah you're good now. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hi and welcome, you've come to the right place! We are all yarn addicts and mostly nuts - except for Susan, the sane one!!! :sm23:


Yes, and welcome from me, too! :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! Off to the hairdresser for a trim shortly then the cinema later. Today, it will be On the Basis of Sex. Not raunchy at all, more about the struggle for women to be heard and not be put down in the professions back in the 50s and 60s! Review later!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, enjoy the sunshine and warm temperatures if you have them, if not stay indoors and knit!!! Lotsa love xxxxxxx


Will be interested in your review of the movie. Enjoy your day! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EST and -9'C (16'F). The wind has died and it snowed overnight.
> Yesterday, there was a multicar pileup on Highway 400, that highway that we took north to catch the boat. Over 70 cars ran into each other in white-out snow conditions, but they were going slow enough that there were no major injuries.
> I've started the next colour on the Spector, but the yarn is slightly lighter. Oh oh. The label says "fingering" Weight 1, but it is knitting up closer to my pink/blush yarn that is in my featherweight cardi.


Be safe as you travel today. Interesting about that yarn weight. Hope it doesn't make too much of a difference. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I have survived my dgd's stay, and tho they weren't Angels, they were quite well behaved, and there was not a fight for the entire time they were here; & shadow was a wonderful gentle girl the entire time. She even challenged something that she heard, one night; and with Mind supporting her, if the something had been human, they would not have been expecting a second dog, so on hering 2 different barks, they would have flown out of our yard, but Ithink it might have only been a scurrying animal! ????????????????


Glad your time with the DGDs went well! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Nah you're good now. xxxx :sm24:


I completely agree!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. I think it's another dry day here. Will be off to Fiber Social this morning and then home to work on the packing. Only days now until we load up the truck for the move. I hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I sleep well most nights but i don't feel better overall. In fact, after only 3 hours at the shop, I feel like a wreck, my back is killing me. Methinks I spend too much time sitting down at other times, I think if I did more I would be able to do more!!
> :sm23: :sm23: :sm22: xxxx


As most of you have probably deduced by now, I rarely sleep well, or for long, but I am like you June; the length of sleep usually has no affect on the level of tiredness that I feel, but as one needs to get through the day, I just keep going until it is just too much, and that is when I goback to bed, for a couple of hours. ????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I think you wisely warned us a few times in advance of actually starting the new thread. I think that may have helped make it easier for some members to find us.


Especially those of us who are constantly behind! ????????


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a frosty but sunny Wales, apparently West Wales was the hottest place in the UK yesterday hitting 20.6C (69F), warmer than some of our summer days. All due to change by the end of the week. Of course dry conditions and no mud around and not a logging lorry in sight. There's an awful lot more for them to shift as well. Oh talk of the devil, guess what's just gone passed our house? Nothing planned for the rest of the day, nice easy dinner so nothing to do in the kitchen so will have to knit.
> 
> Got on to the hospital in Hereford about my eye yesterday, nothing to do with them as the nearer hospital that I want to go to organises their appointments. Try and ring them. Phoned them yesterday, got an answer phone, left particulars. They've just rung back, no request from Hereford. Rung Hereford again and have now started all over again with the surgeon having to see the diagnosis and then sort out an appointment. Confused? So am I, all I know is I'm still waiting. I love our NHS but sometimes I wish the left hand knew what the right hand was doing. On that moan I shall love you and leave you now, have a good day. xx


Morning. Glad you are having beautiful weather. Those devils must be finished with their job soon? 
How awful that you have to play phone tag to get the treatment you need. Hoping one of your calls will bring quick results.


----------



## jinx

I suppose part of my pain is just normal old age pain. Using my stool gives me leg exercise and it is narrow enough to get through doorways. Another thing that is helpful to me is I lean my elbows on the counter which relieves the pain enough so I can stay upright. That trick probably would not work for my short friends. 


London Girl said:


> I feel for you! I haven't had such a terrible accident but my back seems to hurt if I stand or walk for too long so I sit, which leads to weight gain, which increases my back ache and decreases my activity and round and around we go!! xxx


----------



## jinx

I am sure you will lovely in your new do. 
Women are still struggling to be heard in nineteenth year of the 21st century. Although it is better than the 50's and 60's.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! Off to the hairdresser for a trim shortly then the cinema later. Today, it will be On the Basis of Sex. Not raunchy at all, more about the struggle for women to be heard and not be put down in the professions back in the 50s and 60s! Review later!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, enjoy the sunshine and warm temperatures if you have them, if not stay indoors and knit!!! Lotsa love xxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I applaud you for your tenacity with continuing with "the spector." 
Wind, snow, whiteouts, and accidents seem to be the norm on this side of the pond. Glad no one was hurt seriously.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EST and -9'C (16'F). The wind has died and it snowed overnight.
> Yesterday, there was a multicar pileup on Highway 400, that highway that we took north to catch the boat. Over 70 cars ran into each other in white-out snow conditions, but they were going slow enough that there were no major injuries.
> I've started the next colour on the Spector, but the yarn is slightly lighter. Oh oh. The label says "fingering" Weight 1, but it is knitting up closer to my pink/blush yarn that is in my featherweight cardi.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I've got the opposite. If I sit in one position for too long everything stiffens up, so I fidget when I sit, changing positions. My ankles still lock up some times and it takes several steps before they will work properly. And they make lovely crunchy noises.


I have resorted to setting the "set timer" on the computer for 30 minutes. It is easy to get involved with my crafting and lose track of time. During the night when I get up I really hear and feel the crunchy noises. Not much fun, but I know I am a lot better off then other people my age.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds great. I haven't made soup in my Instant Pot yet.
> I saw an Instant Pot soup maker in the store last night. It had a blender unit inside, and reminded me of Londy's soup maker.


I have not seen an instant pot soup maker. I wonder how useful a blender would be to me as pressurizing the veggies for 8 minutes they were pureed. If you do not want them that cooked you would only pressurize them for a shorter time. I will have to watch for that model.


----------



## jinx

It sounds like a wonderful time was had by all. Building memories that will last a lifetime.


Xiang said:


> Hello all, I have survived my dgd's stay, and tho they weren't Angels, they were quite well behaved, and there was not a fight for the entire time they were here; & shadow was a wonderful gentle girl the entire time. She even challenged something that she heard, one night; and with Mind supporting her, if the something had been human, they would not have been expecting a second dog, so on hering 2 different barks, they would have flown out of our yard, but Ithink it might have only been a scurrying animal! ????????????????


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Glad there were no major injuries in that crash. We're having prangs here because folks have got the sun in there eyes!! :sm16: :sm15:
> 
> Is that lighter yarn going to work on your Spectre? I really hope it is!! xxxx


Prangs is my U.K. word of the day. I thought it was something fish related to prawns.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Yep, I liked me better then!! :sm23: xxxx


The picture sure brings a smile to my face. You were beautiful then and still are. xo


----------



## jinx

Beltexas said:


> Hi Linkan! Norwalk here... Eternal beginner, looking for other yarn addicts.


Hi and welcome. You have found a group of yarn addicts so you should feel right as home.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. I think it's another dry day here. Will be off to Fiber Social this morning and then home to work on the packing. Only days now until we load up the truck for the move. I hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


Getting excited for you, is March 1st D-day or should I say M(ove) Day? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad you are having beautiful weather. Those devils must be finished with their job soon?
> How awful that you have to play phone tag to get the treatment you need. Hoping one of your calls will bring quick results.


Well he's taken 2 loads today and that's it, there must be at least a few weeks more wood to move, probably months if they stick to 2 a day.

Yes it's bad enough trying to get an appointment and as I said hospitals in different countries does not help. xx


----------



## jinx

I believe she usually does it after about 300 pages. Another clue to use when wondering where we went.



Xiang said:


> Especially those of us who are constantly behind! ????????


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds great. I haven't made soup in my Instant Pot yet.
> I saw an Instant Pot soup maker in the store last night. It had a blender unit inside, and reminded me of Londy's soup maker.


Thanks for mentioning this. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Instant-Pot-Ace-60-Cooking-Blender/626991948?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&wl13=2658&adid=22222222227238901586&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=284093380951&wl4=aud-566049426705la-476644150298&wl5=1028274&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=8175035&wl11=local&wl12=626991948&wl13=2658&veh=sem&gclid=Cj0KCQiA5NPjBRDDARIsAM9X1GKK4NLlbtE8t0I8Y_Y0HvCwfo84Ig1NP10ygGXEwwx43v_iGn7eml8aAp4CEALw_wcB
It is not quite what I was expecting, although it is very interesting.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I agree, Susan! And, June, what an adorable photo you have for your avatar! xxxooo


Thank you Pam, looks cute now but for me not so much back then, was always dubbed 'foureyes' by the horrible boys at school! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Nah you're good now. xxxx :sm24:


If you see my answer to Pam, you'll know I agree!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I completely agree!!! xxxooo


 :sm12: xxxx ❤


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. I think it's another dry day here. Will be off to Fiber Social this morning and then home to work on the packing. Only days now until we load up the truck for the move. I hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


Oh my goodness, finally you're almost there!! I wish you such an easy, stress free move!! Enjoy the fibre social!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I suppose part of my pain is just normal old age pain. Using my stool gives me leg exercise and it is narrow enough to get through doorways. Another thing that is helpful to me is I lean my elbows on the counter which relieves the pain enough so I can stay upright. That trick probably would not work for my short friends.


I spend as much time as possible leaning on the counter at work, it helps!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Getting excited for you, is March 1st D-day or should I say M(ove) Day? xx


No, next Monday is supposed to be M-Day. Hopefully we'll be ready then. :sm06: After Fiber Social this morning, I will be going to the tire store to see about getting all new tires on my Jeep and a front end alignment. Fun times! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> If you see my answer to Pam, you'll know I agree!! :sm23: xxxx


You were a cute little girl but now you are a beautiful woman! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I spend as much time as possible leaning on the counter at work, it helps!


Low counters? I was just washing the instant pot in the sink. I realized I constantly had my elbows on the counter. When I walk down the room I keep one hand on the counter. I guess that is why when Mr. Wonderful does not wipe the counter I get irritated.


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> No, next Monday is supposed to be M-Day. Hopefully we'll be ready then. :sm06: After Fiber Social this morning, I will be going to the tire store to see about getting all new tires on my Jeep and a front end alignment. Fun times! :sm02: xxxooo


Just a thought, are you getting tires at a place that does business all over the country. Friends bought tires and moved out of state. They had problems and could not get satisfaction unless they returned them to the original dealer.


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, it's been another spring day, I just can't believe it's happening. I'm not saying goodbye to winter just yet. Great if it is. I went to the over 60's and won....$1 and some biscuits. I've tidied round a bit and did some knitting. I don't feel like I've got anything to tell you today. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> Well I have had a day...DS and Dd went next door to see their grandma she wasn't home so they were going to put her some firewood on her deck when DS heard a sound turned around and Dd was having a seizure she landed half on the deck and on her concrete step he had to leave her to come and get me and I told him to go be with her because I can't move fast these days by the time I got to her she was coming around boy did she hurt her face ! She is okay now just really tired.


Sending my love to u all.


----------



## grandma susan

Beltexas said:


> Hi Linkan! Norwalk here... Eternal beginner, looking for other yarn addicts.


Hello Norwalk, nice to see you here, I'm the sane one grandma Susan, please feel welcome. Watch what you say cos this bunch is loony ????


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> You were a cute little girl but now you are a beautiful woman! :sm02: xxxooo


Oh stoppit!! :sm12: :sm23: xxxx ❤


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> That should help. Once you get into the rhythm in brioche, it basically knits itself :sm01:


Except when you don't catch the yarn over with it's stitch then it creates a problem :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> Dh has gone to work today. His tooth let up for him to sleep some but its going to eventually need to come out. Neither of us have dental insurance so that's a 2 or 300. Dollar bill. Not really affordable when we have to pay dd's rent and heat bill. And their groceries, and FIL 's groceries.
> We've shut off all we can to able to do this for them. No cable or internet. Just use our phone plans for internet. Found a better money saving way to do auto insurance, but that's just good for us anyway. Cooking alot of cheap and easy meals helps too. Like chili. You can eat the left over for a few days.
> I'm not complaining.. Because as long as everyone is sheltered, fed, happy and healthy, well i couldn't ask for more than that. I've got my crafts to fiddle with and the most amazing group of friends the world has ever known.????


I am so sorry you have all this stress & DH has toothache. I do feel for you. Thank goodness for our health service. Although we do pay for our dental work.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Oh stoppit!! :sm12: :sm23: xxxx ❤


What do you expect when we look at an adorable child with a beautiful bow? You're just going to have to suck up the complements sister! :sm17: xoxo


----------



## LondonChris

Guys.


London Girl said:


> QE, St Tom's or Guys? xxxx


----------



## Islander

Welcome Norwalk from one of the loons.. xox


----------



## LondonChris

What a shock for you all. I hope she is not too bruised & battered. Hugs to you all


binkbrice said:


> Well I have had a day...DS and Dd went next door to see their grandma she wasn't home so they were going to put her some firewood on her deck when DS heard a sound turned around and Dd was having a seizure she landed half on the deck and on her concrete step he had to leave her to come and get me and I told him to go be with her because I can't move fast these days by the time I got to her she was coming around boy did she hurt her face ! She is okay now just really tired.


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> I am so sorry you have all this stress & DH has toothache. I do feel for you. Thank goodness for our health service. Although we do pay for our dental work.


And even our health service can mess us around sometimes. xx

PS Postman came this afternoon. Thanks.


----------



## Islander

It's freezing cold here today in a beautiful sunny way, I'll be carting in lots of wood.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> And even our health service can mess us around sometimes. xx
> 
> PS Postman came this afternoon. Thanks.


3-4 month wait for CT's/MRI's here now. Specialist's we have to book a year in advance.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Just a thought, are you getting tires at a place that does business all over the country. Friends bought tires and moved out of state. They had problems and could not get satisfaction unless they returned them to the original dealer.


We have a right hand drive vehicle that the winter tires are only made in Japan and are not legal here even though they are quite satisfactory. This means we can't drive the truck in bad weather. They do not make a winter tire for it here. :sm25:


----------



## LondonChris

It's my DH who has a problem. He's waiting to go into hospital to have an exploratory op to find where the blockage is & what it is. He is very tired as one of his kidneys isn't working. Thanks for asking


Xiang said:


> Hi Chris, How is your SIL, has the cause of the kidney blockage been found yet?
> I hope the cause has been found, and is now being treated, I really hope it is something simple, that is easily fixed. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> 3-4 month wait for CT's/MRI's here now. Specialist's we have to book a year in advance.


That is scandalous. xx


----------



## LondonChris

That was quick! 


Barn-dweller said:


> And even our health service can mess us around sometimes. xx
> 
> PS Postman came this afternoon. Thanks.


----------



## LondonChris

Evening all. Had a busy day. Went to our club this morning, did some knitting. Claire to see us, she knows lots of people there. She was in such a state, shaking & so anxious, managed to calm her down after lots of tears. Her ME is such a terrible illness. This afternoon I went with my other daughter to sort out her finances, or lack of them. Now I’m off to bed for an early night. Hugs to you all. Xxxx


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Had a busy day. Went to our club this morning, did some knitting. Claire to see us, she knows lots of people there. She was in such a state, shaking & so anxious, managed to calm her down after lots of tears. Her ME is such a terrible illness. This afternoon I went with my other daughter to sort out her finances, or lack of them. Now I'm off to bed for an early night. Hugs to you all. Xxxx


Sleep well Chris. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Today I got up to get something 3 times only to sit down again and realize I still hadn't retrieved it. On the 4th try I looked behind where I was sitting and found it to be behind me all the whole time... so it goes. xox


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> We have a right hand drive vehicle that the winter tires are only made in Japan and are not legal here even though they are quite satisfactory. This means we can't drive the truck in bad weather. They do not make a winter tire for it here. :sm25:


It always surprises me when people talk about winter tires, or studded snow tires or even chains on the tires. We have all season tires and usually they do the job. Gosh knows we get plenty of snow. I know studded tires and chains are illegal here. 
Thankfully we have been fortunate and have not gotten stuck in many years. I hope I do not Jinx myself.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Today I got up to get something 3 times only to sit down again and realize I still hadn't retrieved it. On the 4th try I looked behind where I was sitting and found it to be behind me all the whole time... so it goes. xox


Check your bed you're brain might still be in there. xx :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Today I got up to get something 3 times only to sit down again and realize I still hadn't retrieved it. On the 4th try I looked behind where I was sitting and found it to be behind me all the whole time... so it goes. xox


All's well that ends well. LOL


----------



## jinx

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Had a busy day. Went to our club this morning, did some knitting. Claire to see us, she knows lots of people there. She was in such a state, shaking & so anxious, managed to calm her down after lots of tears. Her ME is such a terrible illness. This afternoon I went with my other daughter to sort out her finances, or lack of them. Now I'm off to bed for an early night. Hugs to you all. Xxxx


So wonderful you were there for your girls. I know they have been there for you also. Aren't families wonderful?


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, it's been another spring day, I just can't believe it's happening. I'm not saying goodbye to winter just yet. Great if it is. I went to the over 60's and won....$1 and some biscuits. I've tidied round a bit and did some knitting. I don't feel like I've got anything to tell you today. Xxx


Thanks for sharing. I am always interested in the monies and prizes you win at over 60's.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Check your bed you're brain might still be in there. xx :sm23:


Next time.. :sm08: xxx


----------



## Islander

I've downsized my craft books the last few years, used to have many on dyeing and spinning. Mom has the larger knitting volumes and stitch bibles. Of course there are mags and printed pattern binders galore.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Just a thought, are you getting tires at a place that does business all over the country. Friends bought tires and moved out of state. They had problems and could not get satisfaction unless they returned them to the original dealer.


Yes, that's what we do. Thanks, though, for the suggestion. xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh stoppit!! :sm12: :sm23: xxxx ❤


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> What do you expect when we look at an adorable child with a beautiful bow? You're just going to have to suck up the complements sister! :sm17: xoxo


Suckin' it up sister!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Guys.


Ah, yes, that's a good one!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Today I got up to get something 3 times only to sit down again and realize I still hadn't retrieved it. On the 4th try I looked behind where I was sitting and found it to be behind me all the whole time... so it goes. xox


Saw a thing on Facebook :"For the first time in ages, I went into a room and I remembered what I went in for! Mind, it was the bathroom! " :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx ❤


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Saw a thing on Facebook :"For the first time in ages, I went into a room and I remembered what I went in for! Mind, it was the bathroom! " :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx ❤


Very good for this time of night. xxxx


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> I've downsized my craft books the last few years, used to have many on dyeing and spinning. Mom has the larger knitting volumes and stitch bibles. Of course there are mags and printed pattern binders galore.


And i just want to touch all the books and smell the paper and hold em and read them... What?...
I'm not weird i swear. ....????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Saw a thing on Facebook :"For the first time in ages, I went into a room and I remembered what I went in for! Mind, it was the bathroom! " :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx ❤


LOVE the avatar. Just adorable little you ????????


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Saw a thing on Facebook :"For the first time in ages, I went into a room and I remembered what I went in for! Mind, it was the bathroom! " :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx ❤


Perfect night to read this. Tonight I was in drive up at McDonalds and got distracted by s cone saying left line was not open. So went to the other line and when she asked what I was ordering I told her. Then she asked again so I told her again. The third time she asked I thought she was fooling around til I noticed my car window was still up.


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> And i just want to touch all the books and smell the paper and hold em and read them... What?...
> I'm not weird i swear. ....????


So I'm not the only bookahalic. ????


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> I spend as much time as possible leaning on the counter at work, it helps!


At mom's I found a new back brace I think the workmen left years ago. I'm thinking it might help my back. I too lean especially when I let the dog out and wait for her to return from doing her business. My back hurts but leaning helps. Maybe the brace I found will help. it's only like 5x 12 inches puffed with straps to tie oni think.


----------



## jollypolly

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Had a busy day. Went to our club this morning, did some knitting. Claire to see us, she knows lots of people there. She was in such a state, shaking & so anxious, managed to calm her down after lots of tears. Her ME is such a terrible illness. This afternoon I went with my other daughter to sort out her finances, or lack of them. Now I'm off to bed for an early night. Hugs to you all. Xxxx


You made me think of my mom who knew just what to do or say when I was upset.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Thank you Pam, looks cute now but for me not so much back then, was always dubbed 'foureyes' by the horrible boys at school! Xxxx


Have you heard Toby Keith's song "How Do You Like Me Now"? It's about him being successful and someone who didn't think he would when he was younger. Bet those boys would be nicer to you now


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from, once again, a sunny but very frosty morning. It was pretty cold when I locked up last night but a glorious starry night. No light pollution here. Started a new shawl last night the Colonnade shawl. Will just get on with that today and wait for anything to happen. Have a good day, half way through the week. xx


----------



## LondonChris

I lost our tv remote, I do believe it's got legs. My DH is trying to find it, he's not happy, it's probably in a bag of my treasures which I like to sit with, ie yarn! I suppose I should go downstairs & help



Islander said:


> Today I got up to get something 3 times only to sit down again and realize I still hadn't retrieved it. On the 4th try I looked behind where I was sitting and found it to be behind me all the whole time... so it goes. xox


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> I lost our tv remote, I do believe it's got legs. My DH is trying to find it, he's not happy, it's probably in a bag of my treasures which I like to sit with, ie yarn! I suppose I should go downstairs & help


I lost my computer mouse and Mr P and I turned the house upside down looking for it, even went through the huge WI wool box. Anyway eventually found it, tucked right down the back of my chair. I swear that chair eats things, also found a 12" ruler, two knitting needles, four tissues and numerous beads!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> I lost our tv remote, I do believe it's got legs. My DH is trying to find it, he's not happy, it's probably in a bag of my treasures which I like to sit with, ie yarn! I suppose I should go downstairs & help


I would definitely go down if your yarn is in danger of being rummaged. xx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from another warm and sunny day in Surrey. Sorry I was not on yesterday but after Mondays meeting with the Newbury lady I had quite a bit of work to do on our knitted town, ie make some of the buildings large. We got lots of ideas and she was very helpful. 

Then yesterday I had a catch up with thee coven and was given a load of gorgeous presents. It was lovely to have a catch up with them. My birthday seems to have lasted from Friday until yesterday.

Today is WEDNESDAY so it's supermarket and fish and chips. Other than that I shall now strt playing with my birthday presents.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

Hi girls, off out with my DD for a couple of hours today so must fly!

Film was very good but a little over long and wordy with legalspeak 6/10

Gotta go, laters! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Don't know what I would do without my girls, I'm so lucky to have them. It's just rotten luck that they are both suffering at the moment, health wise, then having to deal with my DH & I. Never mind we'll all feel fine soon, I hope. At least we are a happy family together. ????????????


jinx said:


> So wonderful you were there for your girls. I know they have been there for you also. Aren't families wonderful?


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Don't know what I would do without my girls, I'm so lucky to have them. It's just rotten luck that they are both suffering at the moment, health wise, then having to deal with my DH & I. Never mind we'll all feel fine soon, I hope. At least we are a happy family together. ????????????


Sending you all lot of healing hugs xxx


----------



## LondonChris

I just heard he found it, it was in my bag, I must of looked in there so many times! At th the weekend I lost a sleeve I had knitted. I nearly ended up knitting it again. Later I put my hand straight on it. I think since I turned 70 I'm getting worse and I was bad enough before. Did you find money too down your chair ? We always do.

quote=PurpleFi]I lost my computer mouse and Mr P and I turned the house upside down looking for it, even went through the huge WI wool box. Anyway eventually found it, tucked right down the back of my chair. I swear that chair eats things, also found a 12" ruler, two knitting needles, four tissues and numerous beads!!![/quote]


----------



## LondonChris

What a lovely birthday, well deserved. Enjoy your fish & chips later. Look forward to seeing photos of your town.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another warm and sunny day in Surrey. Sorry I was not on yesterday but after Mondays meeting with the Newbury lady I had quite a bit of work to do on our knitted town, ie make some of the buildings large. We got lots of ideas and she was very helpful.
> 
> Then yesterday I had a catch up with thee coven and was given a load of gorgeous presents. It was lovely to have a catch up with them. My birthday seems to have lasted from Friday until yesterday.
> 
> Today is WEDNESDAY so it's supermarket and fish and chips. Other than that I shall now strt playing with my birthday presents.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> LOVE the avatar. Just adorable little you ????????


 :sm12: xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Have fun, my daughter has just made bacon sandwiches, I'm off to have one .


London Girl said:


> Hi girls, off out with my DD for a couple of hours today so must fly!
> 
> Film was very good but a little over long and wordy with legalspeak 6/10
> 
> Gotta go, laters! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Perfect night to read this. Tonight I was in drive up at McDonalds and got distracted by s cone saying left line was not open. So went to the other line and when she asked what I was ordering I told her. Then she asked again so I told her again. The third time she asked I thought she was fooling around til I noticed my car window was still up.


That's the funniest thing, I hope she laughed too!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> At mom's I found a new back brace I think the workmen left years ago. I'm thinking it might help my back. I too lean especially when I let the dog out and wait for her to return from doing her business. My back hurts but leaning helps. Maybe the brace I found will help. it's only like 5x 12 inches puffed with straps to tie oni think.


Worth a try!


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> What a lovely birthday, well deserved. Enjoy your fish & chips later. Look forward to seeing photos of your town.


Sadly no money, but I did get some amazing presents. Just need the time to play with them now. xx


----------



## jinx

Oh Polly, you gave me the first smile of the day. I am sure you are not the first person to do that.


jollypolly said:


> Perfect night to read this. Tonight I was in drive up at McDonalds and got distracted by s cone saying left line was not open. So went to the other line and when she asked what I was ordering I told her. Then she asked again so I told her again. The third time she asked I thought she was fooling around til I noticed my car window was still up.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from, once again, a sunny but very frosty morning. It was pretty cold when I locked up last night but a glorious starry night. No light pollution here. Started a new shawl last night the Colonnade shawl. Will just get on with that today and wait for anything to happen. Have a good day, half way through the week. xx


This one https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/colonnade-shawl Do you think that is the correct length to make a shawl? I have just finished the second skein of yarn on my shawl. It is about that length and I am thinking I should make it longer. At least to the elbow?


----------



## jinx

Oh, I hate when I lose the remote. Luckily two of our t.v.'s have the same remote. However, I bought an extra one just in case. I actually attached a button that I can activate to beep if I could not find where the remote was hiding. I hope your turns up very soon.


LondonChris said:


> I lost our tv remote, I do believe it's got legs. My DH is trying to find it, he's not happy, it's probably in a bag of my treasures which I like to sit with, ie yarn! I suppose I should go downstairs & help


----------



## jinx

Sometimes those things turn up in places I know I have search thoroughly. I swear they are hiding and laughing at us while we pull our hair out looking for them.


PurpleFi said:


> I lost my computer mouse and Mr P and I turned the house upside down looking for it, even went through the huge WI wool box. Anyway eventually found it, tucked right down the back of my chair. I swear that chair eats things, also found a 12" ruler, two knitting needles, four tissues and numerous beads!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> This one https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/colonnade-shawl Do you think that is the correct length to make a shawl? I had just finished the second skein of yarn on my shawl. It is about that length and I am thinking I should make it longer. At least to the elbow?


I'm not too worried about the size I shall see when I get near the end whether to adjust it or not, really just keeping my hands occupied. It stops me throttling someone. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Happy fish fry Wednesday. Nah, that does not sound right. Sounds like you have a lovely day planned.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another warm and sunny day in Surrey. Sorry I was not on yesterday but after Mondays meeting with the Newbury lady I had quite a bit of work to do on our knitted town, ie make some of the buildings large. We got lots of ideas and she was very helpful.
> 
> Then yesterday I had a catch up with thee coven and was given a load of gorgeous presents. It was lovely to have a catch up with them. My birthday seems to have lasted from Friday until yesterday.
> 
> Today is WEDNESDAY so it's supermarket and fish and chips. Other than that I shall now strt playing with my birthday presents.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Hi girls, off out with my DD for a couple of hours today so must fly!
> 
> Film was very good but a little over long and wordy with legalspeak 6/10
> 
> Gotta go, laters! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Morning. Quick question, does your back hurt when you fly? Enjoy your time with your daughter.


----------



## jinx

LondonChris said:


> Don't know what I would do without my girls, I'm so lucky to have them. It's just rotten luck that they are both suffering at the moment, health wise, then having to deal with my DH & I. Never mind we'll all feel fine soon, I hope. At least we are a happy family together. ????????????


Hoping they figure out what is amiss with your husband very soon. Having that sorted will hopefully relieve stress for all of you.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my white little corner of the world. We got several inches of snow yesterday and throughout the night. We are getting freezing rain right now. I do not mind going out in snow, but when it is ice I stay inside.
You ladies are rubbing off on me. I had to laugh at myself when I used the term sorted as it is not a term I used b/c. (before connections) I told greatgrandson I would lamp him, and I forget right now what the other term is that you taught me.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my white little corner of the world. We got several inches of snow yesterday and throughout the night. We are getting freezing rain right now. I do not mind going out in snow, but when it is ice I stay inside.
> You ladies are rubbing off on me. I had to laugh at myself when I used the term sorted as it is not a term I used b/c. (before connections) I told greatgrandson I would lamp him, and I forget right now what the other term is that you taught me.


Carry on like this and your family won't understand a word you say. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EST and -12'C (10'F). 6-12" of snow to fall today. It hasn't started here yet, but has started in Toronto. Some places have said that they have almost run out of salt so they will only be salting the major highways. That's fine, so long as they actually plow. When they take the plows off the road because they don't have salt, I object. Fill them with sand instead and get them on the roads!!!! School buses just all got cancelled.
I was fighting with my computer at work all day long yesterday. It wouldn't display my files right, wouldn't let me copy them to the server, and wouldn't let me right-click on any files. I found out yesterday how many times a day that I right-click on files, and was quite surprised. Hopefully it will get fixed today. All the Desktop people are on projects so it's hard to get any of them to look at my pc.
I think I've found a solution to my skinny yarn. I should have enough to double up the yarn. (Did I say that already, or just think it?)


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. Quick question, does your back hurt when you fly? Enjoy your time with your daughter.


No but it makes my arms ache! Sorry I know that wasn't addressed to me, but I just had to answer. xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EST and -12'C (10'F). 6-12" of snow to fall today. It hasn't started here yet, but has started in Toronto. Some places have said that they have almost run out of salt so they will only be salting the major highways. That's fine, so long as they actually plow. When they take the plows off the road because they don't have salt, I object. Fill them with sand instead and get them on the roads!!!! School buses just all got cancelled.
> I was fighting with my computer at work all day long yesterday. It wouldn't display my files right, wouldn't let me copy them to the server, and wouldn't let me right-click on any files. I found out yesterday how many times a day that I right-click on files, and was quite surprised. Hopefully it will get fixed today. All the Desktop people are on projects so it's hard to get any of them to look at my pc.
> I think I've found a solution to my skinny yarn. I should have enough to double up the yarn. (Did I say that already, or just think it?)


Think the best solution is to stay home and knit. xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my white little corner of the world. We got several inches of snow yesterday and throughout the night. We are getting freezing rain right now. I do not mind going out in snow, but when it is ice I stay inside.
> You ladies are rubbing off on me. I had to laugh at myself when I used the term sorted as it is not a term I used b/c. (before connections) I told greatgrandson I would lamp him, and I forget right now what the other term is that you taught me.


I hope we don't get the freezing rain at the end of this snow. 
I like your version of b/c =(before connections).
I live in an odd part of Canada that combines English and American terms and uses them interchangeably. We also have some Native American words thrown in and I have a smattering of Polish/Czech/German words thrown in from my time working on the farm.
I do hope the ladies on here have rubbed off on me. You are all such a good group.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm not too worried about the size I shall see when I get near the end whether to adjust it or not, really just keeping my hands occupied. It stops me throttling someone. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Oh, oh, Is it time for separate outings?


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EST and -12'C (10'F). 6-12" of snow to fall today. It hasn't started here yet, but has started in Toronto. Some places have said that they have almost run out of salt so they will only be salting the major highways. That's fine, so long as they actually plow. When they take the plows off the road because they don't have salt, I object. Fill them with sand instead and get them on the roads!!!! School buses just all got cancelled.
> I was fighting with my computer at work all day long yesterday. It wouldn't display my files right, wouldn't let me copy them to the server, and wouldn't let me right-click on any files. I found out yesterday how many times a day that I right-click on files, and was quite surprised. Hopefully it will get fixed today. All the Desktop people are on projects so it's hard to get any of them to look at my pc.
> I think I've found a solution to my skinny yarn. I should have enough to double up the yarn. (Did I say that already, or just think it?)


Morning. It is impossible for them to figure out how much salt to have on hand. Fortunately there is enough supple around here for them to care for the roads. Mr. Wonderful was shopping for small bags of salt and the stores were all sold out. Yesterday he stopped at a store that promised to have some. That store did not even unload the salt, they left it on pallets outside the entrance. It was selling quickly and within a short time they were again sold out.
Hope your pc is fixed today. Hard to work without proper equipment.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> No but it makes my arms ache! Sorry I know that wasn't addressed to me, but I just had to answer. xxxxxxx


LOL. Is flying part of your new yoga program?


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Oh, I hate when I lose the remote. Luckily two of our t.v.'s have the same remote. However, I bought an extra one just in case. I actually attached a button that I can activate to beep if I could not find where the remote was hiding. I hope your turns up very soon.


I need one of those buttons. All our remotes look the same, but don't work with all the TVs. The only remote that is different works the TV in the kitchen AND the TV in the family room. And it has a tendency to wander all over the house. Mum has even tried it with the TV in her room (where it doesn't work).


----------



## jinx

No French?


nitz8catz said:


> I hope we don't get the freezing rain at the end of this snow.
> I like your version of b/c =(before connections).
> I live in an odd part of Canada that combines English and American terms and uses them interchangeably. We also have some Native American words thrown in and I have a smattering of Polish/Czech/German words thrown in from my time working on the farm.
> I do hope the ladies on here have rubbed off on me. You are all such a good group.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> This one https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/colonnade-shawl Do you think that is the correct length to make a shawl? I have just finished the second skein of yarn on my shawl. It is about that length and I am thinking I should make it longer. At least to the elbow?


The shawl I have at work is a shallow crescent which I can tie around in the front, but I am finding that my back is getting cold against the leather chair. I need to make another acrylic shawl that is a little deeper.
I like an elbow length shawl.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Sadly no money, but I did get some amazing presents. Just need the time to play with them now. xx


You'll have to schedule a day to play with your presents. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Have fun, my daughter has just made bacon sandwiches, I'm off to have one .


That sounds yummy. Bacon anything is good.


----------



## jinx

When we had DirectTv all the remotes were the same, but only worked on one t.v. One thing I am finding more and more that charger cords work on a few different things. The cord for my kindle quit working, but the plug from my old cell phone works. However, Harold's cell phone cord will not charge my cell phone. I have a drawer of charger cords. Have put colored stickers or fingernail polish so I know which is which.


nitz8catz said:


> I need one of those buttons. All our remotes look the same, but don't work with all the TVs. The only remote that is different works the TV in the kitchen AND the TV in the family room. And it has a tendency to wander all over the house. Mum has even tried it with the TV in her room (where it doesn't work).


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> I just heard he found it, it was in my bag, I must of looked in there so many times! At th the weekend I lost a sleeve I had knitted. I nearly ended up knitting it again. Later I put my hand straight on it. I think since I turned 70 I'm getting worse and I was bad enough before. Did you find money too down your chair ? We always do.
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lost my computer mouse and Mr P and I turned the house upside down looking for it, even went through the huge WI wool box. Anyway eventually found it, tucked right down the back of my chair. I swear that chair eats things, also found a 12" ruler, two knitting needles, four tissues and numerous beads!!!
Click to expand...

My chairs never have money, but they do eat an incredible amount of stitch markers.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Don't know what I would do without my girls, I'm so lucky to have them. It's just rotten luck that they are both suffering at the moment, health wise, then having to deal with my DH & I. Never mind we'll all feel fine soon, I hope. At least we are a happy family together. ????????????


<Hugs> for all of you. Hope you're all feeling better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another warm and sunny day in Surrey. Sorry I was not on yesterday but after Mondays meeting with the Newbury lady I had quite a bit of work to do on our knitted town, ie make some of the buildings large. We got lots of ideas and she was very helpful.
> 
> Then yesterday I had a catch up with thee coven and was given a load of gorgeous presents. It was lovely to have a catch up with them. My birthday seems to have lasted from Friday until yesterday.
> 
> Today is WEDNESDAY so it's supermarket and fish and chips. Other than that I shall now strt playing with my birthday presents.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Extended birthdays are fun.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> The shawl I have at work is a shallow crescent which I can tie around in the front, but I am finding that my back is getting cold against the leather chair. I need to make another acrylic shawl that is a little deeper.
> I like an elbow length shawl.


I was thinking the same thing. Then it depends on if you are wearing them for warmth or for beauty, also how tall the wearer is.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Perfect night to read this. Tonight I was in drive up at McDonalds and got distracted by s cone saying left line was not open. So went to the other line and when she asked what I was ordering I told her. Then she asked again so I told her again. The third time she asked I thought she was fooling around til I noticed my car window was still up.


Your windows must be a LOT clearer than mine. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> When we had DirectTv all the remotes were the same, but only worked on one t.v. One thing I am finding more and more that charger cords work on a few different things. The cord for my kindle quit working, but the plug from my old cell phone works. However, Harold's cell phone cord will not charge my cell phone. I have a drawer of charger cords. Have put colored stickers or fingernail polish so I know which is which.


If you can read the teeny tiny markings on the chargers, they usually say what the voltage and amps are. Anything that can be plugged into a USB cord, generally (there are a few exceptions) can use the same charger. My iPad, iPod, Blackberry phone from work, Android phone from work and my personal phone can all use the same charger. They just charge at a different rate if I don't use THEIR charger.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to run away and pull the bins to the curb for the garbagemen. I should have a clear ride to work after that.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Oh, oh, Is it time for separate outings?


Well he has been hanging around like a bad smell this morning but is going out for an hour or so this afternoon so will have a bit of peace and quiet. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> LOL. Is flying part of your new yoga program?


Definitely not. Although one year I voted for the Yogic Flying Party. Xx


----------



## Xiang

Hello to everyone! I was hoping very strongly, that I would be in the middle of a wonderful, rejuvenating sleep, but it hasn't happened yet, so I am now going to do a bit of a catchup, and possibly check out a couple of magazines that I bought, read a bit of one of the books that I am in the middle of reading, then try the sleep thing, *AGAIN*, :sm10: I will put some lavender on the soles of my feet, and see if that helps! :sm06: :sm16: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Definitely not. Although one year I voted for the Yogic Flying Party. Xx


I have voted for one, or 2, Alternate Political Parties previously! We have to vote again, in a few months; it feels like we only voted a few months ago, but that might have been for the local Council! ???????????????? We seem to be for ever voting, then getting a different set of politicians, who seem to do exactly, or at least very similar, to what the previous set did!!! There hasn't seemed to have been any stand out politicians here, for quite awhile!????????????????


----------



## jinx

Unlike us. We have a standout politician.



Xiang said:


> I have voted for one, or 2, Alternate Political Parties previously! We have to vote again, in a few months; it feels like we only voted a few months ago, but that might have been for the local Council! ???????????????? We seem to be for ever voting, then getting a different set of politicians, who seem to do exactly, or at least very similar, to what the previous set did!!! There hasn't seemed to have been any stand out politicians here, for quite awhile!????????????????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Well I have had a day...DS and Dd went next door to see their grandma she wasn't home so they were going to put her some firewood on her deck when DS heard a sound turned around and Dd was having a seizure she landed half on the deck and on her concrete step he had to leave her to come and get me and I told him to go be with her because I can't move fast these days by the time I got to her she was coming around boy did she hurt her face ! She is okay now just really tired.


Oh no, I hope it didn't take too long for her to recover from that seizure, does she have many during a 24 hour period, or only a relatively small number per day? ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Beltexas said:


> Hi Linkan! Norwalk here... Eternal beginner, looking for other yarn addicts.


Welcome Norwalk, There are plenty of Yarn Addicts in this little group. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a frosty but sunny Wales, apparently West Wales was the hottest place in the UK yesterday hitting 20.6C (69F), warmer than some of our summer days. All due to change by the end of the week. Of course dry conditions and no mud around and not a logging lorry in sight. There's an awful lot more for them to shift as well. Oh talk of the devil, guess what's just gone passed our house? Nothing planned for the rest of the day, nice easy dinner so nothing to do in the kitchen so will have to knit.
> 
> Got on to the hospital in Hereford about my eye yesterday, nothing to do with them as the nearer hospital that I want to go to organises their appointments. Try and ring them. Phoned them yesterday, got an answer phone, left particulars. They've just rung back, no request from Hereford. Rung Hereford again and have now started all over again with the surgeon having to see the diagnosis and then sort out an appointment. Confused? So am I, all I know is I'm still waiting. I love our NHS but sometimes I wish the left hand knew what the right hand was doing. On that moan I shall love you and leave you now, have a good day. xx


Hi Jacki, I hope you hear back from them, with an appropriately timed appointment! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another warm and sunny day in Surrey. Sorry I was not on yesterday but after Mondays meeting with the Newbury lady I had quite a bit of work to do on our knitted town, ie make some of the buildings large. We got lots of ideas and she was very helpful.
> 
> Then yesterday I had a catch up with thee coven and was given a load of gorgeous presents. It was lovely to have a catch up with them. My birthday seems to have lasted from Friday until yesterday.
> 
> Today is WEDNESDAY so it's supermarket and fish and chips. Other than that I shall now strt playing with my birthday presents.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Wondered where you were. Sounds like a fun day yesterday. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hi girls, off out with my DD for a couple of hours today so must fly!
> 
> Film was very good but a little over long and wordy with legalspeak 6/10
> 
> Gotta go, laters! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Have fun! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you all lot of healing hugs xxx


And from me, too, Chris! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Never feel guilty love, it does no good to bottle this stuff up and normally it would probably be Marg and John that you unloaded it on I expect!! Hope you can get your box sorted out, although I have no idea what you're talking about!! Love ya!! xxxxx


Susan, I agree entirely with June, about what you call "moaning", one feels so much better, after one vents; and also about the box, which I am assuming that it is for watching programs. ????????


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Supposed to get a bit of rain (and hopefully not something else, too) today. We got a slight reprieve on our move out date -- now it's March 11th. Mr. Ric told them that with all the snow in the mountain passes we have to travel to get to our new house, it's not safe right now, so they gave us the extra week. Plus, we weren't able to find any of the outside stuff to load up to take to the garbage dump. Working on that now. We are so thankful that they are willing to let us do an extension. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Supposed to get a bit of rain (and hopefully not something else, too) today. We got a slight reprieve on our move out date -- now it's March 11th. Mr. Ric told them that with all the snow in the mountain passes we have to travel to get to our new house, it's not safe right now, so they gave us the extra week. Plus, we weren't able to find any of the outside stuff to load up to take to the garbage dump. Working on that now. We are so thankful that they are willing to let us do an extension. xxxooo


Well done on getting another date, I suppose in some ways it helps that there is no-one waiting to move in. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done on getting another date, I suppose in some ways it helps that there is no-one waiting to move in. xx


That helps a lot. Our closing on the house in Arizona was pushed out to today (supposed to be yesterday). The owner lives in the mountains of Oregon and though he got his papers to the courier company in time, they had so much snow there over the weekend that the courier company couldn't get out on Monday to get to the escrow company in time for the original Tuesday closing date. That was fine with us, since we won't be down there to move in for a couple more weeks now. Crazy stuff! Now we really need to buckle down and get everything in order in time. We were getting there pretty well, but that extended snow we had really set us back on some of the things needing to be taken care of. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Supposed to get a bit of rain (and hopefully not something else, too) today. We got a slight reprieve on our move out date -- now it's March 11th. Mr. Ric told them that with all the snow in the mountain passes we have to travel to get to our new house, it's not safe right now, so they gave us the extra week. Plus, we weren't able to find any of the outside stuff to load up to take to the garbage dump. Working on that now. We are so thankful that they are willing to let us do an extension. xxxooo


Great work, getting an extension, I hope the snow is gone by that date! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Great work, getting an extension, I hope the snow is gone by that date! xoxoxo


Thankfully it's gone from here so we can get stuff done here. We need the roads along the route we're taking to be clear of snow and/or ice, too. Hopefully that will happen. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Love your new avatar.
> Enjoy the film.


What she said! You were (and still are of course) quite cute! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

I am fading fast, so I am going to go to bed, and hopefully go to sleep.
Goodnight all, enjoy your day, wherever you find yourself! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Quick question, does your back hurt when you fly? Enjoy your time with your daughter.


Not if I'm sitting sideways on my broomstick!! :sm23: Yes, it does hurt when I'm flying in a plane. Sitting on a bus now and it's really aching but I have walked a lot today!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> No but it makes my arms ache! Sorry I know that wasn't addressed to me, but I just had to answer. xxxxxxx


Funnier than my answer!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I have voted for one, or 2, Alternate Political Parties previously! We have to vote again, in a few months; it feels like we only voted a few months ago, but that might have been for the local Council! ???????????????? We seem to be for ever voting, then getting a different set of politicians, who seem to do exactly, or at least very similar, to what the previous set did!!! There hasn't seemed to have been any stand out politicians here, for quite awhile!????????????????


Sounds exactly like the UK!!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Supposed to get a bit of rain (and hopefully not something else, too) today. We got a slight reprieve on our move out date -- now it's March 11th. Mr. Ric told them that with all the snow in the mountain passes we have to travel to get to our new house, it's not safe right now, so they gave us the extra week. Plus, we weren't able to find any of the outside stuff to load up to take to the garbage dump. Working on that now. We are so thankful that they are willing to let us do an extension. xxxooo


That's good news but I hope it's going to be long enough for the snow to clear!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> What she said! You were (and still are of course) quite cute! xoxoxo


You're too kind!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That's good news but I hope it's going to be long enough for the snow to clear!! Xxxx


Hopefully the snow and ice on the roads will clear. As long as they are clear, it won't matter to me what is on the sides of the roads and there will probably still be a lot of snow there. :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Good evening from a rapidly darkening London!! Had a great few hours with DD, we started off with cocktails and then moved on to a nice pub for a delicious lunch, mine was salmon with roast vegetables, DD had slow roasted pork belly. She had to leave early to get back to tutor a friend's child so once I had seen her off, I did the south bank walk in glorious sunshine, although it wasn't as warm as yesterday and I was glad of my jacket. Got the boat back to Greenwich with the tourists again and then had a very slow bus journey home, the traffic was awful. Tired but happy! xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a rapidly darkening London!! Had a great few hours with DD, we started off with cocktails and then moved on to a nice pub for a delicious lunch, mine was salmon with roast vegetables, DD had slow roasted pork belly. She had to leave early to get back to tutor a friend's child so once I had seen her off, I did the south bank walk in glorious sunshine, although it wasn't as warm as yesterday and I was glad of my jacket. Got the boat back to Greenwich with the tourists again and then had a very slow bus journey home, the traffic was awful. Tired but happy! xxxxxx


Lovely photos xxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a rapidly darkening London!! Had a great few hours with DD, we started off with cocktails and then moved on to a nice pub for a delicious lunch, mine was salmon with roast vegetables, DD had slow roasted pork belly. She had to leave early to get back to tutor a friend's child so once I had seen her off, I did the south bank walk in glorious sunshine, although it wasn't as warm as yesterday and I was glad of my jacket. Got the boat back to Greenwich with the tourists again and then had a very slow bus journey home, the traffic was awful. Tired but happy! xxxxxx


Great pictures


----------



## SaxonLady

Just home after a busy day. Busy yesterday as well. I am now settled in to catch up with what you have all been up to.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EST and -4'C (25'F). Over the weekend the storm blew in. It started as rain and high winds. A pool developed in the back yard as the snow melted and had no where to go. Our little stream across the basement became a large stream. Overnight the temperatures fell and the snow started blowing, sometimes sideways. The snow and wind will continue all day. Jinx, I think this was your storm?
> I got all the shopping done before it started raining and didn't have to go outside at all yesterday.
> I'm onto the 2nd yarn on my Spector, and it definitely was that first yarn that caused the problems. This new yarn is behaving like it supposed to. I even did a little brioche too.


Looking good Mav!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a rapidly darkening London!! Had a great few hours with DD, we started off with cocktails and then moved on to a nice pub for a delicious lunch, mine was salmon with roast vegetables, DD had slow roasted pork belly. She had to leave early to get back to tutor a friend's child so once I had seen her off, I did the south bank walk in glorious sunshine, although it wasn't as warm as yesterday and I was glad of my jacket. Got the boat back to Greenwich with the tourists again and then had a very slow bus journey home, the traffic was awful. Tired but happy! xxxxxx


K
Lovely day out and wonderful photos! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Dh has gone to work today. His tooth let up for him to sleep some but its going to eventually need to come out. Neither of us have dental insurance so that's a 2 or 300. Dollar bill. Not really affordable when we have to pay dd's rent and heat bill. And their groceries, and FIL 's groceries.
> We've shut off all we can to able to do this for them. No cable or internet. Just use our phone plans for internet. Found a better money saving way to do auto insurance, but that's just good for us anyway. Cooking alot of cheap and easy meals helps too. Like chili. You can eat the left over for a few days.
> I'm not complaining.. Because as long as everyone is sheltered, fed, happy and healthy, well i couldn't ask for more than that. I've got my crafts to fiddle with and the most amazing group of friends the world has ever known.????


I really think you must be the loveliest person on earth. I want to hug you for real!!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I sleep well most nights but i don't feel better overall. In fact, after only 3 hours at the shop, I feel like a wreck, my back is killing me. Methinks I spend too much time sitting down at other times, I think if I did more I would be able to do more!!
> :sm23: :sm23: :sm22: xxxx


I know that's true for me. I NEED to get out more on my own and just walk, resting whenever I need to.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello everybody, it's me, from NEUK. I've been to s and b today, I've nearly finished my wingspan then I think I'm knitting some hats for little babies in hospital. Seeming our local hospital have plenty hats for prem babies but not so much of an abundance for bigger new babies. So I shall see.
> 
> It looks like my humax box (remember it jinx?) had beggared itself. I've done all sorts with it and tested the remotes on the upstairs tv and it seems to be the box. Well I know it is cos there's nor display lights up. John came up to see if he could do anything, it's so kind of him, but he often doesn't know what to do about things but won't admit it. For a flipping half hour he turned the switch on and off, and I kept telling him that it's done that all last week. So to be honest he drove me a little insane because he was no further on than me, but wanted me to think it was him who'd worked it out. They are so kind, but when he farts about she's laughing all the time as if it's a big game. Please forgive me for saying all this, but I'm bursting with guilt. But I just couldn't stand it anymore. I shall phone the aerial man and see if he can help in anyway or put me onto someone who can. I don't know how I'd cope without my friends John and marg, but this afternoon was just so overpowering and I was being treated like I was a moron.
> 
> I'll catch up now. Thanks for my moan to you. I sound selfish and guilty. But I can't stand fussing.


Moron you are not! Remind them that scientists have proved that intelligence comes from our mothers and you have two very bright boys.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I made cauliflower, broccoli, and cheese soup in the instant pot for lunch. It is delicious. Glad there are leftovers.


How wonderful. Pity you don't have stilton cheese. My favourite soup.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Our condensed milk is sweet, I'm thinking you might mean evaporated? Sounds delicious, I've made a note...


Evaporated milk makes good lemon chicken soup.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Well I have had a day...DS and Dd went next door to see their grandma she wasn't home so they were going to put her some firewood on her deck when DS heard a sound turned around and Dd was having a seizure she landed half on the deck and on her concrete step he had to leave her to come and get me and I told him to go be with her because I can't move fast these days by the time I got to her she was coming around boy did she hurt her face ! She is okay now just really tired.


I hope she hasn't done any damage inside her head. Does she often have seizures?


----------



## SaxonLady

Beltexas said:


> Hi Linkan! Norwalk here... Eternal beginner, looking for other yarn addicts.


You mean you have more WIPs than I?


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yep, I liked me better then!! :sm23: xxxx


You were probably a real sweetheart, but then again you still are.


----------



## jinx

I am so brilliant I just have to share. Mr. Wonderful always seems to get the t.v. remote grun????gy. Yuck, so I feel like I am constantly trying to clean between those tiny buttons. Today I thought of the perfect tool to use. An electric toothbrush. It works quickly and efficiently. Does a good job on the keyboard also. I often use a regular toothbrush to clean around the house, now I will use the electric one. 
Yes, I will keep this brush for cleaning and buy a new one to brush my teeth with.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I am so brilliant I just have to share. Mr. Wonderful always seems to get the t.v. remote grun????gy. Yuck, so I feel like I am constantly trying to clean between those tiny buttons. Today I thought of the perfect tool to use. An electric toothbrush. It works quickly and efficiently. Does a good job on the keyboard also. I often use a regular toothbrush to clean around the house, now I will use the electric one.
> Yes, I will keep this brush for cleaning and buy a new one to brush my teeth with.


Yep that is brilliant. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Prangs is my U.K. word of the day. I thought it was something fish related to prawns.


Close your eyes and say PRANG very loudly. Doesn't that sound like a car crash?


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> You were probably a real sweetheart, but then again you still are.


 :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: I didn't change my avatar to fish for compliments, honestly but thank you!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan

I've just done a longish message and I've lost it again.....so....at Stephens, steak and ale pie....Donna came.......worried about biopsy.....hit wrong key....short message now....hope u r ok.....I am.....love you all.


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> So I'm not the only bookahalic. ????


We have 8 rooms in our house, and there are bookshelves in every one. The dining room is lined with them floor to ceiling on one side.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Don't know what I would do without my girls, I'm so lucky to have them. It's just rotten luck that they are both suffering at the moment, health wise, then having to deal with my DH & I. Never mind we'll all feel fine soon, I hope. At least we are a happy family together. ????????????


Bless you. Hugs to all of you. (x)(x)(x)


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm not too worried about the size I shall see when I get near the end whether to adjust it or not, really just keeping my hands occupied. It stops me throttling someone. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Oh dear. I so know that feeling!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I've just done a longish message and I've lost it again.....so....at Stephens, steak and ale pie....Donna came.......worried about biopsy.....hit wrong key....short message now....hope u r ok.....I am.....love you all.


Says it all!


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm not too worried about the size I shall see when I get near the end whether to adjust it or not, really just keeping my hands occupied. It stops me throttling someone. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Do you have anger issues?????


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning from my white little corner of the world. We got several inches of snow yesterday and throughout the night. We are getting freezing rain right now. I do not mind going out in snow, but when it is ice I stay inside.
> You ladies are rubbing off on me. I had to laugh at myself when I used the term sorted as it is not a term I used b/c. (before connections) I told greatgrandson I would lamp him, and I forget right now what the other term is that you taught me.


I've told a few of my friends about your weather and how it's stopping you going out. They feel sad for you. I personally think you've had enough of it now, and you've put up with it far too long . I really hope it changes very soon jinx. I'm keeping fingers crossed, .


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Do you have anger issues?????


Quite probably and a short fuse at the moment. xx :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> No but it makes my arms ache! Sorry I know that wasn't addressed to me, but I just had to answer. xxxxxxx


Ha ha????


----------



## SaxonLady

I've caught up again. I have the dentist then the twins tomorrow. That may not happen. DS phoned at 2345 last night. They had had a message that DIL's father was in hospital and unlikely to last very long. Could she get there ASAP? Unfortunately he was living in Perth, Australia. They asked if I could cover the cost for expediency. I said yes. Half an hour later he died. He had dual English/Australian nationality but no family near him, just two friends. DIL is contacting the Consul to see what needs to be done. He had no money. The twins are distraught. They know their other Grandma is dying but this has come as a shock. He was here for quite a while until a couple of years ago. So they may want to stay off school again tomorrow.


----------



## grandma susan

So sad for your family Saxy. I hope the twins will cuddle in and feel comforted with you.


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> Perfect night to read this. Tonight I was in drive up at McDonalds and got distracted by s cone saying left line was not open. So went to the other line and when she asked what I was ordering I told her. Then she asked again so I told her again. The third time she asked I thought she was fooling around til I noticed my car window was still up.


AAHAHAHA! Oh i needed that laugh !????????????????????


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> So I'm not the only bookahalic. ????


No your not alone lol????


----------



## jinx

Nope, sounds like a fish to me. I did startle Mr. Wonderful. I am not sure what he thought it sounded like when I shouted "PRANG."


SaxonLady said:


> Close your eyes and say PRANG very loudly. Doesn't that sound like a car crash?[/quot


----------



## jinx

Hope Donna gets the results and that they are benign. I have been having trouble with my messages just going poof and they are gone never to be seen again. Irritating to say the least????.


grandma susan said:


> I've just done a longish message and I've lost it again.....so....at Stephens, steak and ale pie....Donna came.......worried about biopsy.....hit wrong key....short message now....hope u r ok.....I am.....love you all.


----------



## jinx

Thanks my dear. Right now the sun is shining on a few inches of newly fallen snow. Mr. Wonderful just plowed and tried to melt the freezing rain that was under the snow. Tomorrow we have 0% chance of precipitation. Never mind that Friday more snow is predicated. I admit I have to try hard not to let it get me down. ????????????


grandma susan said:


> I've told a few of my friends about your weather and how it's stopping you going out. They feel sad for you. I personally think you've had enough of it now, and you've put up with it far too long . I really hope it changes very soon jinx. I'm keeping fingers crossed, .


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> You were probably a real sweetheart, but then again you still are.


Yes, she is!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I am so brilliant I just have to share. Mr. Wonderful always seems to get the t.v. remote grun????gy. Yuck, so I feel like I am constantly trying to clean between those tiny buttons. Today I thought of the perfect tool to use. An electric toothbrush. It works quickly and efficiently. Does a good job on the keyboard also. I often use a regular toothbrush to clean around the house, now I will use the electric one.
> Yes, I will keep this brush for cleaning and buy a new one to brush my teeth with.


Great idea!!! Well done.:sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: I didn't change my avatar to fish for compliments, honestly but thank you!! xxx


Oh sure!!! :sm09: We love you!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I've just done a longish message and I've lost it again.....so....at Stephens, steak and ale pie....Donna came.......worried about biopsy.....hit wrong key....short message now....hope u r ok.....I am.....love you all.


Enjoy your time with the family. When is Donna's biopsy? Sorry you lost your message. Love you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I've caught up again. I have the dentist then the twins tomorrow. That may not happen. DS phoned at 2345 last night. They had had a message that DIL's father was in hospital and unlikely to last very long. Could she get there ASAP? Unfortunately he was living in Perth, Australia. They asked if I could cover the cost for expediency. I said yes. Half an hour later he died. He had dual English/Australian nationality but no family near him, just two friends. DIL is contacting the Consul to see what needs to be done. He had no money. The twins are distraught. They know their other Grandma is dying but this has come as a shock. He was here for quite a while until a couple of years ago. So they may want to stay off school again tomorrow.


I'm so sorry, Saxy! Sending many condolences and comforting hugs and lots of love! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Thanks my dear. Right now the sun is shining on a few inches of newly fallen snow. Mr. Wonderful just plowed and tried to melt the freezing rain that was under the snow. Tomorrow we have 0% chance of precipitation. Never mind that Friday more snow is predicated. I admit I have to try hard not to let it get me down. ????????????


I really feel for you, jinx, after what we went through and it was only a couple of weeks! Totally miserable to try to be out and about in. Hopefully you'll get a break soon! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Thanks. I keep remembering I am warm, dry, and well fed. Other have it much worse. I will be Dory and say "just keep waiting, just keep waiting, spring is coming."


Miss Pam said:


> I really feel for you, jinx, after what we went through and it was only a couple of weeks! Totally miserable to try to be out and about in. Hopefully you'll get a break soon! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Thanks. I keep remembering I am warm, dry, and well fed. Other have it much worse. I will be Dory and say "just keep waiting, just keep waiting, spring is coming."


Yes, that's the best way to look at it. And, yes, being like Dory is probably a good thing! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

I’m sitting in a very empty house... very weird. I’ll start cleaning it tomorrow to be ready for turnover on Monday.


----------



## LondonChris

It was delicious!


nitz8catz said:


> That sounds yummy. Bacon anything is good.


----------



## LondonChris

Thank you. You must all think we are a right miserable lot. We are not, just had rotten luck recently, luckily we can laugh at ourselves, we need to. I am so grateful I have you all to talk to. Love you all xx


nitz8catz said:


> <Hugs> for all of you. Hope you're all feeling better soon.


----------



## LondonChris

I'm always breaking my iPad charger, another one broke tonight.


nitz8catz said:


> If you can read the teeny tiny markings on the chargers, they usually say what the voltage and amps are. Anything that can be plugged into a USB cord, generally (there are a few exceptions) can use the same charger. My iPad, iPod, Blackberry phone from work, Android phone from work and my personal phone can all use the same charger. They just charge at a different rate if I don't use THEIR charger.


----------



## LondonChris

I'll keep everything crossed


Miss Pam said:


> Thankfully it's gone from here so we can get stuff done here. We need the roads along the route we're taking to be clear of snow and/or ice, too. Hopefully that will happen. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

Lovely photos, I miss visiting my town. Your lunch sounds yummy.


London Girl said:


> Good evening from a rapidly darkening London!! Had a great few hours with DD, we started off with cocktails and then moved on to a nice pub for a delicious lunch, mine was salmon with roast vegetables, DD had slow roasted pork belly. She had to leave early to get back to tutor a friend's child so once I had seen her off, I did the south bank walk in glorious sunshine, although it wasn't as warm as yesterday and I was glad of my jacket. Got the boat back to Greenwich with the tourists again and then had a very slow bus journey home, the traffic was awful. Tired but happy! xxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Thank goodness for that ????


jinx said:


> I am so brilliant I just have to share. Mr. Wonderful always seems to get the t.v. remote grun????gy. Yuck, so I feel like I am constantly trying to clean between those tiny buttons. Today I thought of the perfect tool to use. An electric toothbrush. It works quickly and efficiently. Does a good job on the keyboard also. I often use a regular toothbrush to clean around the house, now I will use the electric one.
> Yes, I will keep this brush for cleaning and buy a new one to brush my teeth with.


----------



## LondonChris

Love you too.....


grandma susan said:


> I've just done a longish message and I've lost it again.....so....at Stephens, steak and ale pie....Donna came.......worried about biopsy.....hit wrong key....short message now....hope u r ok.....I am.....love you all.


----------



## LondonChris

How sad for them all, hugs for your girls x


SaxonLady said:


> I've caught up again. I have the dentist then the twins tomorrow. That may not happen. DS phoned at 2345 last night. They had had a message that DIL's father was in hospital and unlikely to last very long. Could she get there ASAP? Unfortunately he was living in Perth, Australia. They asked if I could cover the cost for expediency. I said yes. Half an hour later he died. He had dual English/Australian nationality but no family near him, just two friends. DIL is contacting the Consul to see what needs to be done. He had no money. The twins are distraught. They know their other Grandma is dying but this has come as a shock. He was here for quite a while until a couple of years ago. So they may want to stay off school again tomorrow.


----------



## LondonChris

Just had a good day, decided to get my hair cut & coloured, the family all like it. At least I look tidier. Little Felix x has come down with Chicken Pox, he’s been so miserable, now we know why. There are lots of cases around at the moment. I’m laying here, it’s 00:40, wide awake. I really must turn my iPad off & try to get to sleep. I might try to get to the place where I used to volunteer & go to knitting group, I haven’t been in months, I’ve missed them. Night night I’m turning off.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sitting in a very empty house... very weird. I'll start cleaning it tomorrow to be ready for turnover on Monday.


I hope your move goes smoothly, Jeanette! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Sounds exactly like the UK!!!


It does, doesn't it, they seem to be the same over most of the would; except perhaps in the South Sea Islands! Although I don't know much about their politics!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Not if I'm sitting sideways on my broomstick!! :sm23: Yes, it does hurt when I'm flying in a plane. Sitting on a bus now and it's really aching but I have walked a lot today!!


My pain actually disappears If I have somewhere decent, and cool enough, to walk a decent distance; but it is for doo hot here atm, and some people still let their dogs wander around the streets.???????? Perhaps when it gets a little cooler, we can go bush, and then do some walking! ????????


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Just had a good day, decided to get my hair cut & coloured, the family all like it. At least I look tidier. Little Felix x has come down with Chicken Pox, he's been so miserable, now we know why. There are lots of cases around at the moment. I'm laying here, it's 00:40, wide awake. I really must turn my iPad off & try to get to sleep. I might try to get to the place where I used to volunteer & go to knitting group, I haven't been in months, I've missed them. Night night I'm turning off.


Sleep well! Healing and comforting hugs to little Felix. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> I'll keep everything crossed


Thank you!!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Perfect night to read this. Tonight I was in drive up at McDonalds and got distracted by s cone saying left line was not open. So went to the other line and when she asked what I was ordering I told her. Then she asked again so I told her again. The third time she asked I thought she was fooling around til I noticed my car window was still up.





nitz8catz said:


> Your windows must be a LOT clearer than mine. :sm01:


Most car windows here, are tinted, so we don't get burnt though them during our summers, so we always know if the windows are open or closed. It is far too hot to not have the windows tinted.????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm not too worried about the size I shall see when I get near the end whether to adjust it or not, really just keeping my hands occupied. It stops me throttling someone. xx :sm23: :sm23:


It is really not good to throttle just anyone, unless you have someone specific in mind?????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EST and -12'C (10'F). 6-12" of snow to fall today. It hasn't started here yet, but has started in Toronto. Some places have said that they have almost run out of salt so they will only be salting the major highways. That's fine, so long as they actually plow. When they take the plows off the road because they don't have salt, I object. Fill them with sand instead and get them on the roads!!!! School buses just all got cancelled.
> I was fighting with my computer at work all day long yesterday. It wouldn't display my files right, wouldn't let me copy them to the server, and wouldn't let me right-click on any files. I found out yesterday how many times a day that I right-click on files, and was quite surprised. Hopefully it will get fixed today. All the Desktop people are on projects so it's hard to get any of them to look at my pc.
> I think I've found a solution to my skinny yarn. I should have enough to double up the yarn. (Did I say that already, or just think it?)


you must have just thought it!
Having just readthis post, I am amazed atjust how much needs to be done, to keep your roads navigable through your version of winter; whereas in my version, we might get roads shut off due to flooding, on the odd occasion, at least in my region! It is a little different during my summer, We contend with melting roads, due to molten bitumen; & we often get the bitumen flicked up onto our cars, & it is quite hard to remove!????????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> No but it makes my arms ache! Sorry I know that wasn't addressed to me, but I just had to answer. xxxxxxx


You need to do some more Yoga, or Tai Chi, to strengthen your arms! ????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Think the best solution is to stay home and knit. xxxxx


I thoroughly agree with you! I think if I was somewhere that your temps, and that amount of snow; I would be holed up for the duration of that part of winter!????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope we don't get the freezing rain at the end of this snow.
> I like your version of b/c =(before connections).
> I live in an odd part of Canada that combines English and American terms and uses them interchangeably. We also have some Native American words thrown in and I have a smattering of Polish/Czech/German words thrown in from my time working on the farm.
> I do hope the ladies on here have rubbed off on me. You are all such a good group.


And you are part of this. wonderful group of women! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Eagle Brand Condensed milk. I have cans of it downstairs for baking, but DD likes to eat it straight from the can.
> I also have cans of Carnation Evaporated milk. I also use that in some recipes. It's not sweet.


Condensed & Evaporated Milk, are also different, in that there is more water removed from the Condensed Milk, than there is from Evaporated milk.
Your DD has great taste, I also love eating condensed milk from the can, or even from the tube - it is much easier to have it from the tube, than from the can - if one isn't careful, the tin can end up quite messy!????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That should help. Once you get into the rhythm in brioche, it basically knits itself :sm01:


Never has a truer word been spoken! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yep, I liked me better then!! :sm23: xxxx


What don't you like about your present you? You are very easy to look at, from what I know about you, without physically meeting you, you have a great personality; and as I am still here ......... I think everyone of you, are quite special! xoxoxo


----------



## yona

Lovely pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> It sounds like a wonderful time was had by all. Building memories that will last a lifetime.


That is absolutely correct, the kids had a ball, and the dogs absolutely loved having another dog to play with, they both grew up with another dog in the family, & I would imagine that being with each other, would have brought back a few good memories for them, & also Shadow was missing her mum (dd4), but I am a good substitute, as far as she is concerned, and she was very happy to be allowed to sleep on the floor, as close as she could get to me! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Thanks for mentioning this. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Instant-Pot-Ace-60-Cooking-Blender/626991948?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&wl13=2658&adid=22222222227238901586&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=284093380951&wl4=aud-566049426705la-476644150298&wl5=1028274&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=8175035&wl11=local&wl12=626991948&wl13=2658&veh=sem&gclid=Cj0KCQiA5NPjBRDDARIsAM9X1GKK4NLlbtE8t0I8Y_Y0HvCwfo84Ig1NP10ygGXEwwx43v_iGn7eml8aAp4CEALw_wcB
> It is not quite what I was expecting, although it is very interesting.


I have one very similar to that, but I only use it as a kettle!????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thank you Pam, looks cute now but for me not so much back then, was always dubbed 'foureyes' by the horrible boys at school! Xxxx


"Four Eyes" was always the default name for anyone who wore glasses. So sorry that you were labelled with that, when you were so young! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh my goodness, finally you're almost there!! I wish you such an easy, stress free move!! Enjoy the fibre social!! Xxxx


What she said, Pam xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> 3-4 month wait for CT's/MRI's here now. Specialist's we have to book a year in advance.


So how do you know that you will need to see a Specialist that for ahead??? 
Those times are not good, something needs to be done about it, otherwise things could get quite nasty for people who need their services immediately! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> We have a right hand drive vehicle that the winter tires are only made in Japan and are not legal here even though they are quite satisfactory. This means we can't drive the truck in bad weather. They do not make a winter tire for it here. :sm25:


That is just crazy, especially as the vehical was presumably sold in your country, & you didn't buy it from Japan, and ship it over yourselves? ????????????


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> It's my DH who has a problem. He's waiting to go into hospital to have an exploratory op to find where the blockage is & what it is. He is very tired as one of his kidneys isn't working. Thanks for asking


Sorry about the mixup, must have got you, & yours, mixed up with someone else's family!
I really hope they get him into the hospital very soon, and whatever is causing it! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Had a busy day. Went to our club this morning, did some knitting. Claire to see us, she knows lots of people there. She was in such a state, shaking & so anxious, managed to calm her down after lots of tears. Her ME is such a terrible illness. This afternoon I went with my other daughter to sort out her finances, or lack of them. Now I'm off to bed for an early night. Hugs to you all. Xxxx


My ???????? goes out to you & your girls! I hope everything settles down for you soon, where possible!! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Today I got up to get something 3 times only to sit down again and realize I still hadn't retrieved it. On the 4th try I looked behind where I was sitting and found it to be behind me all the whole time... so it goes. xox


Just take it as it comes, no use worrying about things that might be transient! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> I really think you must be the loveliest person on earth. I want to hug you for real!!


I'll welcome you with open arms !????x????o????x????o


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I've downsized my craft books the last few years, used to have many on dyeing and spinning. Mom has the larger knitting volumes and stitch bibles. Of course there are mags and printed pattern binders galore.


There are some very nice books in those photos, If only I lived a little closer q!????????????


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> We have 8 rooms in our house, and there are bookshelves in every one. The dining room is lined with them floor to ceiling on one side.


I knew we were kindred spirits all along????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> And i just want to touch all the books and smell the paper and hold em and read them... What?...
> I'm not weird i swear. ....????


I would be there with you Ange!


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> I've just done a longish message and I've lost it again.....so....at Stephens, steak and ale pie....Donna came.......worried about biopsy.....hit wrong key....short message now....hope u r ok.....I am.....love you all.


You never fail to put a smile on my face ! ???? I've long loved the way you write , and how you find a way to show emotion and humour.

Hope biopsy results are good. Sending good vibes to you.


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> So I'm not the only bookahalic. ????


Nope, and I am another one!


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Nope, sounds like a fish to me. I did startle Mr. Wonderful. I am not sure what he thought it sounded like when I shouted "PRANG."
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Close your eyes and say PRANG very loudly. Doesn't that sound like a car crash?[/quot
> 
> 
> 
> Probably exactly what my dh thought....
> That you are nuts, of course i realize now that yelling PRANG at the top of your lungs certainly would cause some concern, especially when you consider that it was 2:15 am and everyone else was (and i do mean was) asleep ????????
Click to expand...


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> I would be there with you Ange!


????It's special isn't it.????


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> You made me think of my mom who knew just what to do or say when I was upset.


Doesn't matter what is happening with my girls, if they are upset with something, I can always calm them down, but I also know when it wouldn't be good for any of my girls to see me; especially when one has had something happen, and it is better if she can hold onto her emotions, until she has made a plan in her brain; THEN it is ok to call her, or visit, and she will be ok! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> I've caught up again. I have the dentist then the twins tomorrow. That may not happen. DS phoned at 2345 last night. They had had a message that DIL's father was in hospital and unlikely to last very long. Could she get there ASAP? Unfortunately he was living in Perth, Australia. They asked if I could cover the cost for expediency. I said yes. Half an hour later he died. He had dual English/Australian nationality but no family near him, just two friends. DIL is contacting the Consul to see what needs to be done. He had no money. The twins are distraught. They know their other Grandma is dying but this has come as a shock. He was here for quite a while until a couple of years ago. So they may want to stay off school again tomorrow.


So sorry that your dd*l lost her father. Terrible that they weren't able to get to him in time.
Strength and love sent their way .????????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Doesn't matter what is happening with my girls, if they are upset with something, I can always calm them down, but I also know when it wouldn't be good for any of my girls to see me; especially when one has had something happen, and it is better if she can hold onto her emotions, until she has made a plan in her brain; THEN it is ok to call her, or visit, and she will be ok! xoxoxo


Mine has to calm down before anyone can talk to her. Usually her fight or flight makes her fight and then flight to cool off. LOL
Everyday stuff i can soothe my kids fairly easily. Mr.E especially.


----------



## linkan

Okay ladies i hate to leave but I'm going to try to sleep, I've got homework to catch up on before Friday. 
Love and hugs all
Xoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Have you heard Toby Keith's song "How Do You Like Me Now"? It's about him being successful and someone who didn't think he would when he was younger. Bet those boys would be nicer to you now


I agree with you there, Polly! It is amazing how the attackers change their views of someone from their past, when the meet again and see their change, but it is often too lake, because the damage runs deep!!????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sitting in a very empty house... very weird. I'll start cleaning it tomorrow to be ready for turnover on Monday.


But exciting as well, where will you go for the next month? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull, damp Wales, it looks as though our summery weather over and we're back to normal, although it's still fairly mild. Not a lot happening so will wait for the rest of the UK to wake up and see what they are up to. Have a good day, nearly the weekend. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you all lot of healing hugs xxx


From me also! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. I am up early, 2 a.m. There is 0% chance of snow today. I got up early as I do not want to miss a minute of a snow free day. I plan to be out and about today. Wonder if my car will start. It has not moved in 2 months.


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Have fun, my daughter has just made bacon sandwiches, I'm off to have one .


I absolutely love bacon sandwiches, especially if the bacon is cooked until it is nice and crispy ????????, & these are also very scrummy with a semi-hard egg!????


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I've caught up again. I have the dentist then the twins tomorrow. That may not happen. DS phoned at 2345 last night. They had had a message that DIL's father was in hospital and unlikely to last very long. Could she get there ASAP? Unfortunately he was living in Perth, Australia. They asked if I could cover the cost for expediency. I said yes. Half an hour later he died. He had dual English/Australian nationality but no family near him, just two friends. DIL is contacting the Consul to see what needs to be done. He had no money. The twins are distraught. They know their other Grandma is dying but this has come as a shock. He was here for quite a while until a couple of years ago. So they may want to stay off school again tomorrow.


How very sad, so sorry for your family's loss, I know you will be a great comfort xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Thanks my dear. Right now the sun is shining on a few inches of newly fallen snow. Mr. Wonderful just plowed and tried to melt the freezing rain that was under the snow. Tomorrow we have 0% chance of precipitation. Never mind that Friday more snow is predicated. I admit I have to try hard not to let it get me down. ????????????


I guess that with your family close at hand, you wouldn't consider relocating to somewhere warmer and with less snow - the Antarctic maybe? 
:sm23: :sm16: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, she is!!! xxxooo


Well thank you girls but maybe not so much in this new avatar picture, me aged 13, the original ugly duckling!!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sitting in a very empty house... very weird. I'll start cleaning it tomorrow to be ready for turnover on Monday.


Oh wow, you're almost there, finally! Strange how you and Pam are almost neck and neck now after all this time!! I hope you will find your new house absolutely spotless so you don't have to do MORE cleaning!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Thank you. You must all think we are a right miserable lot. We are not, just had rotten luck recently, luckily we can laugh at ourselves, we need to. I am so grateful I have you all to talk to. Love you all xx


Yep, always here!! It helps so much if you can laugh and take the bad stuff in your stride xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and mild Surrey. Spent a lot of yesterday working on our knitted town. I am pleased to say it is coming along nicely.

Today is laundry and then picking LM up from school as her brother has a meeting at school with his parents to discuss his GCSE options. They seem to do so many these days or perhaps I just wasn't good enough to do many!

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Lovely photos, I miss visiting my town. Your lunch sounds yummy.


It was, I can recommend the Christopher Inn, Borough High Street!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Just had a good day, decided to get my hair cut & coloured, the family all like it. At least I look tidier. Little Felix x has come down with Chicken Pox, he's been so miserable, now we know why. There are lots of cases around at the moment. I'm laying here, it's 00:40, wide awake. I really must turn my iPad off & try to get to sleep. I might try to get to the place where I used to volunteer & go to knitting group, I haven't been in months, I've missed them. Night night I'm turning off.


Yes, do try, it will do you good! I's promising that you are starting to even think about it!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> You need to do some more Yoga, or Tai Chi, to strengthen your arms! ????????


Unfortunately I have had to give up tai chi. As long as my arms are still strong enough to do my crafts there's no problem. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh wow, you're almost there, finally! Strange how you and Pam are almost neck and neck now after all this time!! I hope you will find your new house absolutely spotless so you don't have to do MORE cleaning!! xxxx


What a pity I can't catch up, oh well third one lucky unless anyone else is considering moving. Having heard our three tales of woe I reckon we've put everyone off moving. xx :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Thank you. You must all think we are a right miserable lot. We are not, just had rotten luck recently, luckily we can laugh at ourselves, we need to. I am so grateful I have you all to talk to. Love you all xx


Sounds like you are about ready for a nice break. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds like you are about ready for a nice break. xx


How about Norfolk? xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> What don't you like about your present you? You are very easy to look at, from what I know about you, without physically meeting you, you have a great personality; and as I am still here ......... I think everyone of you, are quite special! xoxoxo


I agree with you Judi! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Sorry about the mixup, must have got you, & yours, mixed up with someone else's family!
> I really hope they get him into the hospital very soon, and whatever is causing it! xoxoxo


You were probably thinking about my SIL, who badly bashed his ribs a couple of weeks ago?!! He's still in a bit of pain but it's getting better to the point where he and DD are planning to go out and celebrate their 26th anniversary next week - even if she does finish up carrying him home!!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Probably exactly what my dh thought....
> That you are nuts, of course i realize now that yelling PRANG at the top of your lungs certainly would cause some concern, especially when you consider that it was 2:15 am and everyone else was (and i do mean was) asleep ????????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I am up early, 2 a.m. There is 0% chance of snow today. I got up early as I do not want to miss a minute of a snow free day. I plan to be out and about today. Wonder if my car will start. It has not moved in 2 months.


Let's be careful out there!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and mild Surrey. Spent a lot of yesterday working on our knitted town. I am pleased to say it is coming along nicely.
> 
> Today is laundry and then picking LM up from school as her brother has a meeting at school with his parents to discuss his GCSE options. They seem to do so many these days or perhaps I just wasn't good enough to do many!
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


I'm sure that wasn't the case, we really didn't do so many as I remember. I feel we were more channeled into doing better on a few subjects rather that so-so on many. Some have to be academics, others have practical skills - that's us!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I guess that with your family close at hand, you wouldn't consider relocating to somewhere warmer and with less snow - the Antarctic maybe?
> :sm23: :sm16: xxxx


I have thought of moving, but was thinking Alaska.???? However, I would have to move our home along with it's furnishings. As you know I have to be home before dark. ????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I have thought of moving, but was thinking Alaska.???? However, I would have to move our home along with it's furnishings. As you know I have to be home before dark. ????


You need to hoist your house onto a chassis and make it like a great big Winnebago, you could follow the sun everywhere!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Right, I'm off, lovely chatting with you all this morning but I have to go and shake a bucket outside the supermarket in aid of Marie Curie for three hours! Why do I volunteer for these things?!!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 

Catch you all later, lots of love! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> How about Norfolk? xx :sm09: :sm09:


I know a very nice town with a very nice wool shop. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Right, I'm off, lovely chatting with you all this morning but I have to go and shake a bucket outside the supermarket in aid of Marie Curie for three hours! Why do I volunteer for these things?!!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Catch you all later, lots of love! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


'Cause you can't say no? xxxx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EST and -14'C (7'F). We had over 7" of well-behaved snow. No ice, no blowing around. The drive wasn't too bad. The ramps off the highway weren't plowed so it kind of felt like an Air Canada plane landing at Toronto airport as I left the highway. :sm01:
I found a way to make my work computer work, I have to sign on as the administrator. Security won't like it. Too bad, it's the only way to get some work done. And I heard from 2 other people that had the same update break their computer.
I took out the last few rows in my Spector and redid them with the new yarn doubled and it works well.
The next KAL starts on March 1. It's a shawl game! It's no wonder that I have WIPs all over the place.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Right, I'm off, lovely chatting with you all this morning but I have to go and shake a bucket outside the supermarket in aid of Marie Curie for three hours! Why do I volunteer for these things?!!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Catch you all later, lots of love! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Because you are a lovely caring person. And because you can.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EST and -14'C (7'F). We had over 7" of well-behaved snow. No ice, no blowing around. The drive wasn't too bad. The ramps off the highway weren't plowed so it kind of felt like an Air Canada plane landing at Toronto airport as I left the highway. :sm01:
> I found a way to make my work computer work, I have to sign on as the administrator. Security won't like it. Too bad, it's the only way to get some work done. And I heard from 2 other people that had the same update break their computer.
> I took out the last few rows in my Spector and redid them with the new yarn doubled and it works well.
> The next KAL starts on March 1. It's a shawl game! It's no wonder that I have WIPs all over the place.


A shawl game sounds interesting, eager to hear more about it. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> You need to hoist your house onto a chassis and make it like a great big Winnebago, you could follow the sun everywhere!! :sm09: xxxx


I have thought of that, but I couldn't fit all my cats and my yarn into even the biggest Winnebago.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I have thought of moving, but was thinking Alaska.???? However, I would have to move our home along with it's furnishings. As you know I have to be home before dark. ????


Alaska! Well you certainly wouldn't get much ice there. Houses don't move very fast. And I haven't seen many that are moved after dark, so it could be done. :sm17:
I was thinking west coast, but there is no place along there that I can afford. That's why I'm looking at east coast. The east coast has a lot of storms, but the effects don't last as long as here in the middle.


----------



## jinx

That sounds like a good plan. I enjoy watching "tiny houses hunter on t.v." A lot of those tiny homes are on wheels and can travel the country. Amazing how much stuff they can cram in 100 feet.


London Girl said:


> You need to hoist your house onto a chassis and make it like a great big Winnebago, you could follow the sun everywhere!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> What a pity I can't catch up, oh well third one lucky unless anyone else is considering moving. Having heard our three tales of woe I reckon we've put everyone off moving. xx :sm16: :sm23:


No, I'm still going to move when I retire. If I don't, I won't have any money to enjoy my retirement.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Unfortunately I have had to give up tai chi. As long as my arms are still strong enough to do my crafts there's no problem. xx


That's too bad, you seemed to be enjoying it.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I have thought of that, but I couldn't fit all my cats and my yarn into even the biggest Winnebago.


I find it interesting that in Canada and U.K. they call them Winnebago's. I have to look if they are manufacturing outside the U.S.A.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and mild Surrey. Spent a lot of yesterday working on our knitted town. I am pleased to say it is coming along nicely.
> 
> Today is laundry and then picking LM up from school as her brother has a meeting at school with his parents to discuss his GCSE options. They seem to do so many these days or perhaps I just wasn't good enough to do many!
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Happy Thursday.
Your knitted town must be getting really big by now.
I was channeled early into the academic stream. I did well on tests. I ended up in a job where I work with machines and mostly wait, so what do tests tell, really? The only thing I would say to a young person these days, is find a job that aligns with something you love. Then it no longer seems as much like "work".


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Well thank you girls but maybe not so much in this new avatar picture, me aged 13, the original ugly duckling!!


You won't find any pictures of me at that age. I avoided cameras as much as possible.
You look fine. That looks like a school picture.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Alaska! Well you certainly wouldn't get much ice there. Houses don't move very fast. And I haven't seen many that are moved after dark, so it could be done. :sm17:
> I was thinking west coast, but there is no place along there that I can afford. That's why I'm looking at east coast. The east coast has a lot of storms, but the effects don't last as long as here in the middle.


If I was not so fussy about homes, I could live in an igloo.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Thursday.
> Your knitted town must be getting really big by now.
> I was channeled early into the academic stream. I did well on tests. I ended up in a job where I work with machines and mostly wait, so what do tests tell, really? The only thing I would say to a young person these days, is find a job that aligns with something you love. Then it no longer seems as much like "work".


The last thing I was in school was academic. The headmistress sort of gave up on me. But looking back on web sites and reunion sites all the high fliers have got on well to the detriment of their marriages, I think nearly 50 years is a good enough achievement for someone who was given up on. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I absolutely love bacon sandwiches, especially if the bacon is cooked until it is nice and crispy ????????, & these are also very scrummy with a semi-hard egg!????


I had a lovely peameal bacon sandwich yesterday. Peameal bacon is a Toronto specialty. Back bacon is wet cured, not smoked, rolled in crushed yellow peas and baked then sliced. I like mine topped with tomato, pickle, mayo and mustard.
I also like maple smoked thick cut bacon. Especially on bagels.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I am up early, 2 a.m. There is 0% chance of snow today. I got up early as I do not want to miss a minute of a snow free day. I plan to be out and about today. Wonder if my car will start. It has not moved in 2 months.


My car was overheating as I pulled into the driveway yesterday. I'm probably down on coolant again. I'll have to see if anyone can look at it this weekend. It's too cold to fill it myself.
Enjoy your sunshine.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> My car was overheating as I pulled into the driveway yesterday. I'm probably down on coolant again. I'll have to see if anyone can look at it this weekend. It's too cold to fill it myself.
> Enjoy your sunshine.


Hope you get that taken care of this weekend. It would be terrible to break down of the way to or from work.
We have an updated forecast. A chance of snow flurries. Having sunshine without snow is too much to ask. We were to be snow free and cloudy. I just keep wait, keep waiting, as I know spring is coming, I think. ????


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> 3-4 month wait for CT's/MRI's here now. Specialist's we have to book a year in advance.
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you know that you will need to see a Specialist that for ahead???
> 
> 
> 
> Those times are not good, something needs to be done about it, otherwise things could get quite nasty for people who need their services immediately! ????????
Click to expand...

Our premier has just amalgamated all the local health boards into one government board (This is the way that it used to be when I was a teen). They are thinking that it will reduce the bureaucracy. Now the College of Physicians just needs to be convinced to put more doctors through the schools. A good percentage of our doctors go to the US, where they can make good money, so our College needs to put through MORE doctors than what they figure we need. The government has opened up the number of countries whose doctors we will accept, so that has helped. Unfortunately, most of them have thick accents and a lot of the seniors have problems hearing or understanding the accents. Also most of the doctors don't want to go north.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> you must have just thought it!
> Having just readthis post, I am amazed atjust how much needs to be done, to keep your roads navigable through your version of winter; whereas in my version, we might get roads shut off due to flooding, on the odd occasion, at least in my region! It is a little different during my summer, We contend with melting roads, due to molten bitumen; & we often get the bitumen flicked up onto our cars, & it is quite hard to remove!????????????


Our roads all get repaired in the summer, after all the scrapes and holes dug out by the plows, and heaving and cracking caused by the frost coming out of the ground, so we have to drive through new tar (bitumen) quite often. It IS quite hard to remove.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> If I was not so fussy about homes, I could live in an igloo.


I'd like something a little more permanent that that. I just want a one level that is big enough for my cats, my yarn, a guest bedroom, and me.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> The last thing I was in school was academic. The headmistress sort of gave up on me. But looking back on web sites and reunion sites all the high fliers have got on well to the detriment of their marriages, I think nearly 50 years is a good enough achievement for someone who was given up on. xx


Awesome. My paternal grandparents were the only couple in my extended family that made it that far.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Hope you get that taken care of this weekend. It would be terrible to break down of the way to or from work.
> We have an updated forecast. A chance of snow flurries. Having sunshine without snow is too much to ask. We were to be snow free and cloudy. I just keep wait, keep waiting, as I know spring is coming, I think. ????


We have another snow storm coming on Saturday. But not so much snow.


----------



## nitz8catz

Funny thing yesterday. Our landscaping company at work threw powdered beet juice around all the sidewalks and driveways because it was too cold for salt to work. When the temperatures went up, it looked like something drastic had happened as all the beet juice liquified. So the landscape company employees were out with shovels trying to remove the mess. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

I am late. 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> I absolutely love bacon sandwiches, especially if the bacon is cooked until it is nice and crispy ????????, & these are also very scrummy with a semi-hard egg!????


I'm craving the trifecta now
Bacon egg potato .... Mmmm
Aka -German potato salad.
Sooooooooo yummy.
And 
Sooooooooo fattening. lol

I do love a good crispy BLT too. bacon lettuce and tomato with mayo ????????????????????????


----------



## linkan

Well it's 7:15 still not sleeping.
It's hot, but not really it's just me.

Ugh. . 
Did i mention my dryer quit working the other night? We were looking to buy a washer and dryer for dd1 and now we need one also.
Well if it isn't one thing it's two. We'll figure it out though. Mr .E says his work is getting rid of theirs because of a squeaky belt, so we may be getting that one. 
According to the weather man this weekend is going to bring us... you guessed it , ❄ snow.

Okay once again..fingers crossed for sleep????


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> Well it's 7:15 still not sleeping.
> It's hot, but not really it's just me.
> 
> Ugh. .
> Did i mention my dryer quit working the other night? We were looking to buy a washer and dryer for dd1 and now we need one also.
> Well if it isn't one thing it's two. We'll figure it out though. Mr .E says his work is getting rid of theirs because of a squeaky belt, so we may be getting that one.
> According to the weather man this weekend is going to bring us... you guessed it , ❄ snow.
> 
> Okay once again..fingers crossed for sleep????


Ugh, not sleeping makes everything worse. Maybe Susan lamping you would put you to sleep.✨ Hope you get the squeaky belt dryer. Belts have been known to squeak for years but still give the heat needed to dry clothes. My dryer has been on the fritz for over a month. I have been hanging clothes to dry. Benefits of drying clothes inside is it adds moisture to the air which we badly need as the furnace running sucks all the moisture out.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> How very sad, so sorry for your family's loss, I know you will be a great comfort xxxx


And another great photo for your avatar! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> I hope your move goes smoothly, Jeanette! xxxooo


Thanks. The two men with the huge truck were here for 6 hours and did a great job. They marked up the front door a bit with a huge dresser, and fixed it right away. They were very appreciative of the Chicago style hot dogs for lunch. I slept for 7 hours last night!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> The last thing I was in school was academic. The headmistress sort of gave up on me. But looking back on web sites and reunion sites all the high fliers have got on well to the detriment of their marriages, I think nearly 50 years is a good enough achievement for someone who was given up on. xx


I completely agree! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks. The two men with the huge truck were here for 6 hours and did a great job. They marked up the front door a bit with a huge dresser, and fixed it right away. They were very appreciative of the Chicago style hot dogs for lunch. I slept for 7 hours last night!


Well done on getting that much sleep! The moving sounds like it's going along smoothly. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Awesome. My paternal grandparents were the only couple in my extended family that made it that far.


Haven't quite made it yet, one more year. If DH doesn't stop being a pain we might not make it. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

I'll be off early this morning to drop my car off to get its new tires and then to meet up with a friend for breakfast. Back home for a few hours and then off to meet with a couple of my friends this afternoon. Will do some packing while I'm home in the middle of the day. Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> I completely agree! xxxooo


Making it 47 years in October will be an achievement.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Making it 47 years in October will be an achievement.


Definitely! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> That's too bad, you seemed to be enjoying it.


I was but my body wasn't xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> I'm so sorry, Saxy! Sending many condolences and comforting hugs and lots of love! xxxooo


I don't think I ever met him myself. I am collecting the twins from school, but cannot imagine what mood they will be in. DIL wants me to keep them out until about 1800 hours so she can get some things done. They won't come here because they don't like this Grandad; they call him 'Grumps'. I foresee my pockets emptying as the weather doesn't look like park weather.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> How sad for them all, hugs for your girls x


They get plenty of those when they're with me.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I was but my body wasn't xx


Postman has just been, thanks, one more to go and I shall send the cheque of to Norfolk. xx


----------



## jinx

Who was it that buys silky boxers?


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I'll welcome you with open arms !????x????o????x????o


OH I know you would. I do real bear hugs; ask Jackie. We nearly lost her.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I knew we were kindred spirits all along????????


Neither DH nor I like to part with non-fiction books. Christmas is deadly. Where do we put all these new books? is the annual question.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Probably exactly what my dh thought....
> That you are nuts, of course i realize now that yelling PRANG at the top of your lungs certainly would cause some concern, especially when you consider that it was 2:15 am and everyone else was (and i do mean was) asleep ????????


I cannot stop laughing here, imagining the scene.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Right, I'm off, lovely chatting with you all this morning but I have to go and shake a bucket outside the supermarket in aid of Marie Curie for three hours! Why do I volunteer for these things?!!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Catch you all later, lots of love! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I bought my daffodil badge at the dentist's!


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Postman has just been, thanks, one more to go and I shall send the cheque of to Norfolk. xx


Good. Nice and quick. X


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Oh no, I hope it didn't take too long for her to recover from that seizure, does she have many during a 24 hour period, or only a relatively small number per day? ????????????????


She hasn't had one for 2 years but she had missed at least three doses of her meds so I'm pretty sure her levels dropped and that's why she had this one I do think she had another one while she was sleeping though but I can't be sure because those are not really movement ones. It did take her a few hours to get back to knowing simple things like she kept asking repeatedly where Michael was and I had told her every time that he was at school she finally was able to remember that fact.


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> I hope she hasn't done any damage inside her head. Does she often have seizures?


No she has not had one in 2 years!


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Who was it that buys silky boxers?


Me meme me me ???????? i love them, but i think I'm going to try cotton boxers next. The silky's get too hot , they don't really breathe well.


----------



## jinx

I thought it was you. ????‍???? I was just wondering if the place you bought them at still offered them for sale. My place no longer carries them.


linkan said:


> Me meme me me ???????? i love them, but i think I'm going to try cotton boxers next. The silky's get too hot , they don't really breathe well.


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Never has a truer word been spoken! xoxoxo


Somebody needs to let my brioche in on this little tidbit of information because it most definitely is not knitting itself :sm16: :sm06:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> OH I know you would. I do real bear hugs; ask Jackie. We nearly lost her.


June was getting ready to rescue me if I didn't surface after a while. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> 'Cause you can't say no? xxxx :sm23:


Cos I'm nice and like to help the community!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EST and -14'C (7'F). We had over 7" of well-behaved snow. No ice, no blowing around. The drive wasn't too bad. The ramps off the highway weren't plowed so it kind of felt like an Air Canada plane landing at Toronto airport as I left the highway. :sm01:
> I found a way to make my work computer work, I have to sign on as the administrator. Security won't like it. Too bad, it's the only way to get some work done. And I heard from 2 other people that had the same update break their computer.
> I took out the last few rows in my Spector and redid them with the new yarn doubled and it works well.
> The next KAL starts on March 1. It's a shawl game! It's no wonder that I have WIPs all over the place.


Glad you're getting the right sort of snow!! Re the WIPS, you just can't help yourself, can you?!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Because you are a lovely caring person. And because you can.


Thanks Nitzy, I like to think so!! You meet some lovely people and also some absolute p****s!! One of the Sikh guys from the Lions was organising it and he had us wearing tabbards and hats, we looked like daffodils! When he sends me the photos, I'll put them on here, it was hilarious but if someone looked at your hat, you'd got them and just had to reel them in! We took an awful lot of money, some people were putting in ten or twenty pounds, it was amazing!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I have thought of that, but I couldn't fit all my cats and my yarn into even the biggest Winnebago.


Get smaller cats!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> That sounds like a good plan. I enjoy watching "tiny houses hunter on t.v." A lot of those tiny homes are on wheels and can travel the country. Amazing how much stuff they can cram in 100 feet.


I love that idea and really think I might do it one day, there is so much f this tiny country that I have yet to see and I'd _always_ be home before dark!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I find it interesting that in Canada and U.K. they call them Winnebago's. I have to look if they are manufacturing outside the U.S.A.


No love, here, we call them motor homes, I was just translating for my audience!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Thursday.
> Your knitted town must be getting really big by now.
> I was channeled early into the academic stream. I did well on tests. I ended up in a job where I work with machines and mostly wait, so what do tests tell, really? The only thing I would say to a young person these days, is find a job that aligns with something you love. Then it no longer seems as much like "work".


I agree with you there, that's why it's good that apprenticeships have come back into fashion over here!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> You won't find any pictures of me at that age. I avoided cameras as much as possible.
> You look fine. That looks like a school picture.


I think my dad took that one after my mum had been at me with the perm lotion again! School picture tomorrow!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> And another great photo for your avatar! xxxooo


If you say so love, I am baring my soul to you all here!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks. The two men with the huge truck were here for 6 hours and did a great job. They marked up the front door a bit with a huge dresser, and fixed it right away. They were very appreciative of the Chicago style hot dogs for lunch. I slept for 7 hours last night!


Thinking of you dear! Normally, this would be really stressful but after the uber stress of actually selling your house, I bet this is a walk in the park?!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Making it 47 years in October will be an achievement.


 :sm24: :sm24: xxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Neither DH nor I like to part with non-fiction books. Christmas is deadly. Where do we put all these new books? is the annual question.


Was that meant to be a play on words? xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I bought my daffodil badge at the dentist's!


Good girl! I just realised that I put my pound in and didn't pick up my daffodil, dang!!!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm home again. We have been inundated with fog up here, so I don't feel so guilty having good weather. I went to Asda got my groceries and came home. Went next door to Karen's for hot chocolate and she is going down south tomorrow to watch her son play in a tournament with table tennis. As you know he is the countries no.1 and got a gold medal from the olympics etc. 

Then marg came up for tea cos I've not seen her since Monday.

It's two years tonight since my Albert was taken out of this house on a stretcher to go to hospital in the ICU . Feels strange. Last night I was going to sleep when the pain came. I'm not much for crying, but just sometimes I get a pain in my heart area it's a pain I've never experienced before I lost him. I'm sure it's heartbreak. 

I'm hoping for an early night tonight. 

Good luck tomorrow Rebecca. You will be fine.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm home again. We have been inundated with fog up here, so I don't feel so guilty having good weather. I went to Asda got my groceries and came home. Went next door to Karen's for hot chocolate and she is going down south tomorrow to watch her son play in a tournament with table tennis. As you know he is the countries no.1 and got a gold medal from the olympics etc. 

Then marg came up for tea cos I've not seen her since Monday.

It's two years tonight since my Albert was taken out of this house on a stretcher to go to hospital in the ICU . Feels strange. Last night I was going to sleep when the pain came. I'm not much for crying, but just sometimes I get a pain in my heart area it's a pain I've never experienced before I lost him. I'm sure it's heartbreak. 

I'm hoping for an early night tonight. 

Good luck tomorrow Rebecca. You will be fine.


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> Enjoy your time with the family. When is Donna's biopsy? Sorry you lost your message. Love you! xxxooo


Love you too. Donna goes for a biopsy tomorrow at 7.30am. She's got herself all worked up. Poor girl


----------



## grandma susan

yona said:


> Lovely pictures, thanks for sharing.


Hi yona and welcome. Who is that beautiful baby boy on your avatar. He's gorgeously


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> I thought it was you. ????‍???? I was just wondering if the place you bought them at still offered them for sale. My place no longer carries them.


Woman within still has them. That's where i got them.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> If you say so love, I am baring my soul to you all here!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Love seeing these photos! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm home again. We have been inundated with fog up here, so I don't feel so guilty having good weather. I went to Asda got my groceries and came home. Went next door to Karen's for hot chocolate and she is going down south tomorrow to watch her son play in a tournament with table tennis. As you know he is the countries no.1 and got a gold medal from the olympics etc.
> 
> Then marg came up for tea cos I've not seen her since Monday.
> 
> It's two years tonight since my Albert was taken out of this house on a stretcher to go to hospital in the ICU . Feels strange. Last night I was going to sleep when the pain came. I'm not much for crying, but just sometimes I get a pain in my heart area it's a pain I've never experienced before I lost him. I'm sure it's heartbreak.
> 
> I'm hoping for an early night tonight.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Rebecca. You will be fine.


Sending many comforting hugs and lots of love to you, Susan! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Love you too. Donna goes for a biopsy tomorrow at 7.30am. She's got herself all worked up. Poor girl


Well, at least she'll get it done and over with and will finally find out what's going on. Sending her many healing and comforting hugs! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm home again. We have been inundated with fog up here, so I don't feel so guilty having good weather. I went to Asda got my groceries and came home. Went next door to Karen's for hot chocolate and she is going down south tomorrow to watch her son play in a tournament with table tennis. As you know he is the countries no.1 and got a gold medal from the olympics etc.
> 
> Then marg came up for tea cos I've not seen her since Monday.
> 
> It's two years tonight since my Albert was taken out of this house on a stretcher to go to hospital in the ICU . Feels strange. Last night I was going to sleep when the pain came. I'm not much for crying, but just sometimes I get a pain in my heart area it's a pain I've never experienced before I lost him. I'm sure it's heartbreak.
> 
> I'm hoping for an early night tonight.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Rebecca. You will be fine.


Surrounding you with love and hugs xxx


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm home again. We have been inundated with fog up here, so I don't feel so guilty having good weather. I went to Asda got my groceries and came home. Went next door to Karen's for hot chocolate and she is going down south tomorrow to watch her son play in a tournament with table tennis. As you know he is the countries no.1 and got a gold medal from the olympics etc.
> 
> Then marg came up for tea cos I've not seen her since Monday.
> 
> It's two years tonight since my Albert was taken out of this house on a stretcher to go to hospital in the ICU . Feels strange. Last night I was going to sleep when the pain came. I'm not much for crying, but just sometimes I get a pain in my heart area it's a pain I've never experienced before I lost him. I'm sure it's heartbreak.
> 
> I'm hoping for an early night tonight.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Rebecca. You will be fine.


You know that broken heart syndrome is absolutely real.
My heart aches for you. Let the pain just flow out of you... In tears.
In words..scream into a pillow so the neighbors don't call the police.
Don't hold onto the pain. Don't keep the pain.

Because you and Albert weren't about pain and sadness.

You were about genuine love. 100% the real deal darlin' .
I'm fairly certain he would be very cross with you if you let grief stay.
And i know my sweet Susan that as wonderful and amazing as you are..... So was he... 
You have to start letting yourself remember that happy stuff without sadness. Because otherwise all of the joy you shared for all those years will only be sad and heartbreaking.

I've not lost my love so i realize these words are not from experience. But i truly feel that as magical as the two of you were together.. Well , i like to think of that... The beauty of it all as a whole. Let yourself remember and feel those things if you can.

You know i love ya. And that I'm a long winded ..sorry about that.
????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and coolish Surrey. Had fun with LM yesterday. Picked her up from school ok, but decided to come home cross country as there were temporary traffic lights causing a huge jam on the main road. We drove through all the little country lanes with LM reading the map. She was brilliant at map reading (unlike her big bro!) and it was a pretty drive all through the lanes with all the daffodils out.

This morning I have a meeting about our knitted town and then I am going to the craft cafe this afternoon.

Happy St David's Day everyone and happy Friday. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning everyone from a damp and dreary Wales. The clouds are lower than the mountain tops. Not shopping today although it is Friday jynx, quite like this going every other week. As Josephine says Happy St. David's Day everyone, one of our daffodils has actually come fully out to celebrate. I had one of those light bulb moments yesterday with the shawl I am doing and can now work out where I go wrong when I do. Another weekend is almost upon us. Have a good day. xx


----------



## linkan

Happy St.Davids day ????


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:23 am EST and -11'C (12'F). Clear and cold again today. March is coming in like a stray cat.
I can't keep up with the people at my LYS. I haven't finished Jan/Feb KAL and they are starting another. It's a shawl game where you roll dice to determine which colour and pattern to use next. No two shawls will end up the same. I might be able to complete this KAL in time. We did have a lot of laughs again last night.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Happy St.Davids day ????


I don't have a daffodil pin for my collar, but I do have a leek in the fridge. :sm01: 
Happy St.Davids day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a damp and dreary Wales. The clouds are lower than the mountain tops. Not shopping today although it is Friday jynx, quite like this going every other week. As Josephine says Happy St. David's Day everyone, one of our daffodils has actually come fully out to celebrate. I had one of those light bulb moments yesterday with the shawl I am doing and can now work out where I go wrong when I do. Another weekend is almost upon us. Have a good day. xx


I do a run to Costco for groceries every other week. It works if you have room to store everything.
That's great that you figured out your shawl problem.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and coolish Surrey. Had fun with LM yesterday. Picked her up from school ok, but decided to come home cross country as there were temporary traffic lights causing a huge jam on the main road. We drove through all the little country lanes with LM reading the map. She was brilliant at map reading (unlike her big bro!) and it was a pretty drive all through the lanes with all the daffodils out.
> 
> This morning I have a meeting about our knitted town and then I am going to the craft cafe this afternoon.
> 
> Happy St David's Day everyone and happy Friday. xxx


My DD is a good navigator also. Mum, not so much. She usually tells me to turn after I've passed the exit.
I would love to drive somewhere with all the daffodils out.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm home again. We have been inundated with fog up here, so I don't feel so guilty having good weather. I went to Asda got my groceries and came home. Went next door to Karen's for hot chocolate and she is going down south tomorrow to watch her son play in a tournament with table tennis. As you know he is the countries no.1 and got a gold medal from the olympics etc.
> 
> Then marg came up for tea cos I've not seen her since Monday.
> 
> It's two years tonight since my Albert was taken out of this house on a stretcher to go to hospital in the ICU . Feels strange. Last night I was going to sleep when the pain came. I'm not much for crying, but just sometimes I get a pain in my heart area it's a pain I've never experienced before I lost him. I'm sure it's heartbreak.
> 
> I'm hoping for an early night tonight.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Rebecca. You will be fine.


Love and <hugs> to you, Susan.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I agree with you there, that's why it's good that apprenticeships have come back into fashion over here!!


"Placements" have come into fashion here. A young person is put in the position, taught how to do the work for up to a year, and not paid a cent for doing it. We have several "placements" at work this year.
The government is treating it as part of the education system and ignoring this trend.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> You know that broken heart syndrome is absolutely real.
> My heart aches for you. Let the pain just flow out of you... In tears.
> In words..scream into a pillow so the neighbors don't call the police.
> Don't hold onto the pain. Don't keep the pain.
> 
> Because you and Albert weren't about pain and sadness.
> 
> You were about genuine love. 100% the real deal darlin' .
> I'm fairly certain he would be very cross with you if you let grief stay.
> And i know my sweet Susan that as wonderful and amazing as you are..... So was he...
> You have to start letting yourself remember that happy stuff without sadness. Because otherwise all of the joy you shared for all those years will only be sad and heartbreaking.
> 
> I've not lost my love so i realize these words are not from experience. But i truly feel that as magical as the two of you were together.. Well , i like to think of that... The beauty of it all as a whole. Let yourself remember and feel those things if you can.
> 
> You know i love ya. And that I'm a long winded ..sorry about that.
> ????????????


That was beautifully put Angela!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I find it interesting that in Canada and U.K. they call them Winnebago's. I have to look if they are manufacturing outside the U.S.A.





London Girl said:


> No love, here, we call them motor homes, I was just translating for my audience!! xxxx


It's like tissues are often called Kleenex's, or snowmobiles are called Skidoos. 
The Winnebago type vehicles are called Class A RVs here, if you want to be technical.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I don't have a daffodil pin for my collar, but I do have a leek in the fridge. :sm01:
> Happy St.Davids day.


Good enough!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Get smaller cats!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I suppose I could haul a trailer after a Winnebago. I wonder if the cats would be safe in there. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: :sm17:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> "Placements" have come into fashion here. A young person is put in the position, taught how to do the work for up to a year, and not paid a cent for doing it. We have several "placements" at work this year.
> The government is treating it as part of the education system and ignoring this trend.


I think our apprentices are paid but it is very little, not really enough to survive on but I suppose most of them are still at home.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Glad you're getting the right sort of snow!! Re the WIPS, you just can't help yourself, can you?!!! xxxx


No, I can't. Although the WIPs are getting out of control right now. I've run out of needles. :sm17:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I don't have a daffodil pin for my collar, but I do have a leek in the fridge. :sm01:
> Happy St.Davids day.


That'll do. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Somebody needs to let my brioche in on this little tidbit of information because it most definitely is not knitting itself :sm16: :sm06:


I have 2 balls waiting for a chance to become another brioche hat. Hang in there Binky, it all gets better with practice.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That was beautifully put Angela!! xxxx


Ooh your avatar has grown up a bit. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. I was late yesterday and ended up having to park on the 2nd level of the garage. I don't like having to navigate the stairs in the garage with my backpack and bags.
Every one have a lovely FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I suppose I could haul a trailer after a Winnebago. I wonder if the cats would be safe in there. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: :sm17:


DH's niece takes her cats on holidays in their RV. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a grey and slightly damp London, we have 11'C here today but it felt a lot cooler when I went out to get the paper.

Had a good time out with the charity shop girls last night, hope we can do that again soon!

Here are a couple of pictures of the Marie Curie charity collection yesterday. If anyone laughed at my daffodil hat, I made them put money in the pot!!! Today's avatar picture is my year 7 school pic!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Happy March. Sounds like you and LM had a lovely enjoyable scenic tour of the countryside.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and coolish Surrey. Had fun with LM yesterday. Picked her up from school ok, but decided to come home cross country as there were temporary traffic lights causing a huge jam on the main road. We drove through all the little country lanes with LM reading the map. She was brilliant at map reading (unlike her big bro!) and it was a pretty drive all through the lanes with all the daffodils out.
> 
> This morning I have a meeting about our knitted town and then I am going to the craft cafe this afternoon.
> 
> Happy St David's Day everyone and happy Friday. xxx


----------



## jinx

Happy Fish Fry Friday. You are a better shopper than I am. I have quite a list every week. Then again I only order one item at a time as I know I will get more next week if I need it. How lovely to have a daffodil to enjoy. I am waiting and waiting and waiting, but mine will come, I hope.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a damp and dreary Wales. The clouds are lower than the mountain tops. Not shopping today although it is Friday jynx, quite like this going every other week. As Josephine says Happy St. David's Day everyone, one of our daffodils has actually come fully out to celebrate. I had one of those light bulb moments yesterday with the shawl I am doing and can now work out where I go wrong when I do. Another weekend is almost upon us. Have a good day. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Your shawl game sounds like a lot of fun. Guess I would be tempered to use an inexpensive acrylic if I played. Then again I am not good at choosing colors so I should just try rolling the dice.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:23 am EST and -11'C (12'F). Clear and cold again today. March is coming in like a stray cat.
> I can't keep up with the people at my LYS. I haven't finished Jan/Feb KAL and they are starting another. It's a shawl game where you roll dice to determine which colour and pattern to use next. No two shawls will end up the same. I might be able to complete this KAL in time. We did have a lot of laughs again last night.


----------



## RookieRetiree

nitz8catz said:


> It's like tissues are often called Kleenex's, or snowmobiles are called Skidoos.
> The Winnebago type vehicles are called Class A RVs here, if you want to be technical.


Winnebagos are made in my old neck of the woods in Iowa...there are a lot of them on the roads around there as employees get discounts.


----------



## jinx

I hope you can get the leak fixed a.s.a.p. ???? 


nitz8catz said:


> I don't have a daffodil pin for my collar, but I do have a leek in the fridge. :sm01:
> Happy St.Davids day.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and slightly damp London, we have 11'C here today but it felt a lot cooler when I went out to get the paper.
> 
> Had a good time out with the charity shop girls last night, hope we can do that again soon!
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of the Marie Curie charity collection yesterday. If anyone laughed at my daffodil hat, I made them put money in the pot!!! Today's avatar picture is my year 7 school pic!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxx


Love it.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Winnebagos are made in my old neck of the woods in Iowa...there are a lot of them on the roads around there as employees get discounts.


I think they are lovely but I think I would struggle to drive one down some of our narrow lanes!!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and coolish Surrey. Had fun with LM yesterday. Picked her up from school ok, but decided to come home cross country as there were temporary traffic lights causing a huge jam on the main road. We drove through all the little country lanes with LM reading the map. She was brilliant at map reading (unlike her big bro!) and it was a pretty drive all through the lanes with all the daffodils out.
> 
> This morning I have a meeting about our knitted town and then I am going to the craft cafe this afternoon.
> 
> Happy St David's Day everyone and happy Friday. xxx


Have a fun day today! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a damp and dreary Wales. The clouds are lower than the mountain tops. Not shopping today although it is Friday jynx, quite like this going every other week. As Josephine says Happy St. David's Day everyone, one of our daffodils has actually come fully out to celebrate. I had one of those light bulb moments yesterday with the shawl I am doing and can now work out where I go wrong when I do. Another weekend is almost upon us. Have a good day. xx


Enjoy your day at home. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That was beautifully put Angela!! xxxx


I completely agree, Angela. Well said!! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> It's like tissues are often called Kleenex's, or snowmobiles are called Skidoos.
> The Winnebago type vehicles are called Class A RVs here, if you want to be technical.


I usually say motor home if it has a motor or camper if it is towed behind a vehicle. Anyone heard of Mallard campers/motorhomes? They were manufactured in my home town. They were very popular years ago.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh your avatar has grown up a bit. xxxx


I like it! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> I think they are lovely but I think I would struggle to drive one down some of our narrow lanes!!! xxx


Iowa is flat land as far as the eye can see...local joke is that you only have to stand on a tuna can to see the rest of the Midwest. Iowa, Nebraska and the Dakotas are all a very flat portion of the Great Plains. I would not want one in TN in the Smoky Mountains, which are part of the Appalachian Mountain range.

http://adamhunter.me/map-usa-topographic/map-usa-topographic-usa/

https://www.nps.gov/grsm/index.htm

https://www.britannica.com/place/Appalachian-Mountains


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and slightly damp London, we have 11'C here today but it felt a lot cooler when I went out to get the paper.
> 
> Had a good time out with the charity shop girls last night, hope we can do that again soon!
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of the Marie Curie charity collection yesterday. If anyone laughed at my daffodil hat, I made them put money in the pot!!! Today's avatar picture is my year 7 school pic!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxx


Great hat and good for Miriam! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> No, I can't. Although the WIPs are getting out of control right now. I've run out of needles. :sm17:


You know the solution to that. Buy more needles. ????‍♀????‍♀


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I usually say motor home if it has a motor or camper if it is towed behind a vehicle. Anyone heard of Mallard campers/motorhomes? They were manufactured in my home town. They were very popular years ago.


Yes, I've heard of them. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and slightly damp London, we have 11'C here today but it felt a lot cooler when I went out to get the paper.
> 
> Had a good time out with the charity shop girls last night, hope we can do that again soon!
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of the Marie Curie charity collection yesterday. If anyone laughed at my daffodil hat, I made them put money in the pot!!! Today's avatar picture is my year 7 school pic!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxx


I need to put money in the pot. ????????


----------



## jinx

In my little corner of the world people from Illinois are called flatlanders.



RookieRetiree said:


> Iowa is flat land as far as the eye can see...local joke is that you only have to stand on a tuna can to see the rest of the Midwest. Iowa, Nebraska and the Dakotas are all a very flat portion of the Great Plains. I would not want one in TN in the Smoky Mountains.
> 
> http://adamhunter.me/map-usa-topographic/map-usa-topographic-usa/
> 
> https://www.nps.gov/grsm/index.htm


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> In my little corner of the world people from Illinois are called flatlanders.


Yep, we're called worse. Granted, we have to go up to Wisconsin to Wilmot and Cascade "Mountains" to go skiing!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I need to put money in the pot. ????????


 :sm23: xxxx ❤


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I usually say motor home if it has a motor or camper if it is towed behind a vehicle. Anyone heard of Mallard campers/motorhomes? They were manufactured in my home town. They were very popular years ago.


We had a few different ones when in Australia and NZ, but nowhere as big as you make over there.


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> That sounds like a good plan. I enjoy watching "tiny houses hunter on t.v." A lot of those tiny homes are on wheels and can travel the country. Amazing how much stuff they can cram in 100 feet.


I watch that show too but I always think that me and all my yarn would not fit...okay and my project bags... :sm16:


----------



## jinx

Very nice vehicles. Our truck campers never popped up. The four of us lived in the truck camper for several summers. As I look back we were not crowded. We spent a lot of time outdoors. Used the camper for sleeping and showering. Used campfire or Coleman stove for cooking. Ah, the good old days.


Barn-dweller said:


> We had a few different ones when in Australia and NZ, but nowhere as big as you make over there.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> My DD is a good navigator also. Mum, not so much. She usually tells me to turn after I've passed the exit.
> I would love to drive somewhere with all the daffodils out.


Hop on a plane xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> DH's niece takes her cats on holidays in their RV. xx


We used to take our previous cat to France.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and slightly damp London, we have 11'C here today but it felt a lot cooler when I went out to get the paper.
> 
> Had a good time out with the charity shop girls last night, hope we can do that again soon!
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of the Marie Curie charity collection yesterday. If anyone laughed at my daffodil hat, I made them put money in the pot!!! Today's avatar picture is my year 7 school pic!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxx


Fab photos xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everybody, I've pampered myself today, means I've done sod all. I've sudokued. I've been good at them too. I think Stephen wanted me to go up there tonight , he's upset, but I'm not going as It was getting dark when he messaged. I know he'll be ok and I'll see him tomorrow. 

I've not seen anybody today, but I'm fine. I always am..I can stand "me" time. Nothing much more to write.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> You know that broken heart syndrome is absolutely real.
> My heart aches for you. Let the pain just flow out of you... In tears.
> In words..scream into a pillow so the neighbors don't call the police.
> Don't hold onto the pain. Don't keep the pain.
> 
> Because you and Albert weren't about pain and sadness.
> 
> You were about genuine love. 100% the real deal darlin' .
> I'm fairly certain he would be very cross with you if you let grief stay.
> And i know my sweet Susan that as wonderful and amazing as you are..... So was he...
> You have to start letting yourself remember that happy stuff without sadness. Because otherwise all of the joy you shared for all those years will only be sad and heartbreaking.
> 
> I've not lost my love so i realize these words are not from experience. But i truly feel that as magical as the two of you were together.. Well , i like to think of that... The beauty of it all as a whole. Let yourself remember and feel those things if you can.
> 
> You know i love ya. And that I'm a long winded ..sorry about that.
> ????????????


Don't be sorry Angela, your words are very comforting, I know I'm loved. I'm getting on with things these days, it's just a one off when the pain comes. Love you for those words


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Don't be sorry Angela, your words are very comforting, I know I'm loved. I'm getting on with things these days, it's just a one off when the pain comes. Love you for those words


????????????????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello everybody, I've pampered myself today, means I've done sod all. I've sudokued. I've been good at them too. I think Stephen wanted me to go up there tonight , he's upset, but I'm not going as It was getting dark when he messaged. I know he'll be ok and I'll see him tomorrow.
> 
> I've not seen anybody today, but I'm fine. I always am..I can stand "me" time. Nothing much more to write.


It's good to have days like that once in awhile. I love my "me" time. Today I met up with a couple of friends for a couple of hours of chatting and coffee. Ran a few errands and am now home. Will do a bit of packing - wrapping up framed pictures and getting them boxed up. That will be it for today, I think. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> It's good to have days like that once in awhile. I love my "me" time. Today I met up with a couple of friends for a couple of hours of chatting and coffee. Ran a few errands and am now home. Will do a bit of packing - wrapping up framed pictures and getting them boxed up. That will be it for today, I think. xxxooo


I believe you are going to miss having your friends nearby to meet up for coffee and chatting. You will make new friends quickly, but they will never make up for old friends.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I believe you are going to miss having your friends nearby to meet up for coffee and chatting. You will make new friends quickly, but they will never make up for old friends.


I completely agree with you on that, jinx! We will be coming back up here toward the end of March to work on the other house to get it ready to put on the market, so I will get to see most of them in the near term, but over time not so much. Will really miss them! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> We had a few different ones when in Australia and NZ, but nowhere as big as you make over there.


It would be great if you could come over here again. We would even be able to travel with you, for a little bit!????????????


----------



## Xiang

Well here I am again, was off for a couple of days, because I was extremely. tired, from not sleeping for over a 24 hr period! Not a good thing to be happening!

So the news from this hot little curve of the planet, DD4's house is now officially on the Market, and she is decluttering, & getting rid of all excess items, but I did convince her, to not get rid of her excellent mixing machine; by reminding her that the cakes she makes are much cheaper, & healthier, than the cakes that are mass produced, & she also knows exactly what is in her cakes!
DD4 was feeling unwell a few days ago, so she had a Health check, which included Blood work. When the results come back, her Hb ( Haemoglobin) level was 8, instead of about 240; this girl is rarely found sitting around doing nothing, she is always on the go with her twins, & the big girls, when they are not at school, & her DH is also a bit hyperactive (at least I think he might be), & always has to be doing something! 

She would have had an iron infusion last Wednesday, but she wasn't given any idea of her role in getting the vials to the A&E at the correct time; so now she has to wait til this coming Wednesday.
Now I did my own little investigation, & found that an Hb @her current level, is considered as requiring urgent treatment, but she hasn't been treated like that, so I am now constantly checking on her, So that I know she is still ok!

DD3 is also having some problems, but different to her sister. She is currently part time carer for her MIL, & a decent payment was worked out between DD & her DH, and her MIL & her DH, but MII has since decided that if she pays out that much, she can't afford her cigarettes.???????? 

I bet any of you can imagine what my reachon was!!! I suggested to DD that she tell them that as they can't afford to pay her the agreed amount, then DD keeps the rent money they are paying, as her payment! 

DD3 is having an op in just under a fortnight now, So she is unable to continue the care work for her MIL, which I am extremely happy about, knowing that MI L is not telling the truth about the level of care she requires. DD will also not be able to begin the care work again, will @ least 6 weeks, post-operative! I would LOVE to visit her MIL, & tell her exactly what she is causing, in my DD; but I won't because she is ready to do something about it, herself! SIL has been going out to his mother's, to do what DD was doing, so I think (hope) he stands up for his "Lady" (he has always called her this, he is a lovely lad), & tells his mother that she will have to get a full Care Package, or his sister will have to step up, and do something; as I don't think my daughter can continue doing it! She already has a back injury, from when she had her children, & she is worried that what is required to help her MIL, is going to cause that injury to get worse; and she still has children home, who still need her, & she doesn't want them to become Carers for her!

Ok Rant over, I would just love to deliver all of that, verbally, to the woman concerned! I know she Is very ill, & she is dying, & I am sorry she has what she has; but that doesn't mean that they can under pay people, because she can't afford to buy her cigarettes!!!!????????

Sorry about the Essay length! I wish I could write that much, when I was @ school!????????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Unlike us. We have a standout politician.


I don't think We need one. like yours, but it might kick start a few more promising Politicians!????????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Supposed to get a bit of rain (and hopefully not something else, too) today. We got a slight reprieve on our move out date -- now it's March 11th. Mr. Ric told them that with all the snow in the mountain passes we have to travel to get to our new house, it's not safe right now, so they gave us the extra week. Plus, we weren't able to find any of the outside stuff to load up to take to the garbage dump. Working on that now. We are so thankful that they are willing to let us do an extension. xxxooo


I am very glad you got an extension on your moving, but with the delays you had to put up withy from them, They would have been very arrogant, if they didn't come to the party! I also think they should have given you an extra fortnight!!! ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> You're too kind!! Xxxx


You dont look too bad in your current Avatar either! I will try to find a photo of me as a child, I know there is one, or two, around somewhere, but don't know where!????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a rapidly darkening London!! Had a great few hours with DD, we started off with cocktails and then moved on to a nice pub for a delicious lunch, mine was salmon with roast vegetables, DD had slow roasted pork belly. She had to leave early to get back to tutor a friend's child so once I had seen her off, I did the south bank walk in glorious sunshine, although it wasn't as warm as yesterday and I was glad of my jacket. Got the boat back to Greenwich with the tourists again and then had a very slow bus journey home, the traffic was awful. Tired but happy! xxxxxx


Thanks for the photos, they are so different, to what is here!

Our Council has just had a 140 plus year old jetty remove, saying that it would cost too much to repair! while following the destruction of one of our few remaining jetties, the jetty was nowhere near derelict, but it did require a bit of maintenance; but it seems the Council would much rather spend a huge amount of town funds, to demolish thetowns history, than spend money on maintaining the history! Now they are threatening the only remaining jetty, and our Heritige Listed wharf! The towns population is trying to stop anything more being demolished!!

This Town is supposed to be a Port, but the Council seems to want to make it into a regular town!????????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I am so brilliant I just have to share. Mr. Wonderful always seems to get the t.v. remote grun????gy. Yuck, so I feel like I am constantly trying to clean between those tiny buttons. Today I thought of the perfect tool to use. An electric toothbrush. It works quickly and efficiently. Does a good job on the keyboard also. I often use a regular toothbrush to clean around the house, now I will use the electric one.
> Yes, I will keep this brush for cleaning and buy a new one to brush my teeth with.


????????????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> We have 8 rooms in our house, and there are bookshelves in every one. The dining room is lined with them floor to ceiling on one side.


I grew up in a house uth lots of book shelves, but my D It is not a reader, so I have to protect my books from him!????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I've caught up again. I have the dentist then the twins tomorrow. That may not happen. DS phoned at 2345 last night. They had had a message that DIL's father was in hospital and unlikely to last very long. Could she get there ASAP? Unfortunately he was living in Perth, Australia. They asked if I could cover the cost for expediency. I said yes. Half an hour later he died. He had dual English/Australian nationality but no family near him, just two friends. DIL is contacting the Consul to see what needs to be done. He had no money. The twins are distraught. They know their other Grandma is dying but this has come as a shock. He was here for quite a while until a couple of years ago. So they may want to stay off school again tomorrow.


That is so sad, I have no more words to say. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> AAHAHAHA! Oh i needed that laugh !????????????????????


I did the same thing Ange! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sitting in a very empty house... very weird. I'll start cleaning it tomorrow to be ready for turnover on Monday.


The end of an era, and the beginning of a lovely new adventure! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds yummy. Bacon anything is good.





LondonChris said:


> It was delicious!


Bacon sandwiches are my favourite sandwiches, but the bacon *HAS* to be cooked properly; nice and crispy, & not soft with the fat still white! Also love Bacon, egg & cheese sangers!
Mav is correct, but I don't think I would have bacon with icecream!????????


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Thank you. You must all think we are a right miserable lot. We are not, just had rotten luck recently, luckily we can laugh at ourselves, we need to. I am so grateful I have you all to talk to. Love you all xx


That's what we are here for, friendship, conversation & support when needed! This is a safe place to talk! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> I'm always breaking my iPad charger, another one broke tonight.


My chargers seemto last forever, but the cards don't seem to last very long; or perhaps I am just to rough on them! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Just had a good day, decided to get my hair cut & coloured, the family all like it. At least I look tidier. Little Felix x has come down with Chicken Pox, he's been so miserable, now we know why. There are lots of cases around at the moment. I'm laying here, it's 00:40, wide awake. I really must turn my iPad off & try to get to sleep. I might try to get to the place where I used to volunteer & go to knitting group, I haven't been in months, I've missed them. Night night I'm turning off.


I know what.That feels like, I have gone back to reading proper books, not downloaded ones, in an attempt to help me get to sleep, along with a- warm milk, with honey & vanilla added, the drink seems to do the trick, now to combine them, & see if the two together, will work even better! ????????
I hope you managed to get some sleep on that night! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> And i just want to touch all the books and smell the paper and hold em and read them... What?...
> I'm not weird i swear. ....????





Xiang said:


> I would be there with you Ange!


Most of my girls love reading also, but, one or two of them don't read as voraciously, as their sisters; and my youngest DD wants to have floor to ceiling bookshelves, filled with books, of all different genres. She even has a very large book of some of "Edga Allan Poe's" works, but I don't know if it is all of his works, or only some of them! I tried to read that book, but I really think it needs to be read, in between other books, along with another book of hers, of which I forget the name, but it seems to be along similar genres that Edga Allan Poe wrote. These too books are what I would call " very heavy" literature, & one needs to be in the right frame of mind, otherwise, it is far too "heavy" to read! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Probably exactly what my dh thought....
> That you are nuts, of course i realize now that yelling PRANG at the top of your lungs certainly would cause some concern, especially when you consider that it was 2:15 am and everyone else was (and i do mean was) asleep ????????


oh dear, that was entirely the wrong time to yell ANY word, let alone that one!!!????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> ????It's special isn't it.????


It is! I have always loved reading, but there are only a few Master Writers, who write in such a way, that I actually see films, as opposed to only reading the words!????????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Unfortunately I have had to give up tai chi. As long as my arms are still strong enough to do my crafts there's no problem. xx


Aw ...... that's a shame! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I agree with you Judi! xxxx


????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> You were probably thinking about my SIL, who badly bashed his ribs a couple of weeks ago?!! He's still in a bit of pain but it's getting better to the point where he and DD are planning to go out and celebrate their 26th anniversary next week - even if she does finish up carrying him home!!!


That's excellent, I''m glad he is beginning to feel better! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Tonight was busy with everyone making the bargello quilt. Except Lisa and two other ladies.lol


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I find it interesting that in Canada and U.K. they call them Winnebago's. I have to look if they are manufacturing outside the U.S.A.


The only mobilehomes that i've called Winnebagos here, are the ones that are branded " Winnebago", the others are called by their branded name, so if they aren't built in other countries, then they must be exported to them!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> The last thing I was in school was academic. The headmistress sort of gave up on me. But looking back on web sites and reunion sites all the high fliers have got on well to the detriment of their marriages, I think nearly 50 years is a good enough achievement for someone who was given up on. xx


that is avery good sign. Acedamia is not the be all, and and all! My siblings & I were all expected to do well at school, but my brothers didn't have a chance. We all have some form of Dyslexia, and it wasn't a well know difficulty in those days, so we weren't managed well at school. My sisters & I, did fare much better than our brothers, but we were more the exception, for girls, than the rule! I was the only girl, in my Physics and Chemistry classes, which in away was good, I didn't have to contend with chatty girls, but on the other hand, I did have to chose one, or two, of the boys, when we had to work in pairs, or groups of three! It wasn't fun working with them either, as they always wanted to "help" me, so I hardly ever got to do anything alone, in those 2 classes! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I had a lovely peameal bacon sandwich yesterday. Peameal bacon is a Toronto specialty. Back bacon is wet cured, not smoked, rolled in crushed yellow peas and baked then sliced. I like mine topped with tomato, pickle, mayo and mustard.
> I also like maple smoked thick cut bacon. Especially on bagels.


That bacon sounds nice! We had a beautiful, home roasted Pork, with the crackling included, and done properly! It was so delicious, I want to have it again, with roast potatoes, carrots & peas, and possibly with corn on the cob! ????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Our premier has just amalgamated all the local health boards into one government board (This is the way that it used to be when I was a teen). They are thinking that it will reduce the bureaucracy. Now the College of Physicians just needs to be convinced to put more doctors through the schools. A good percentage of our doctors go to the US, where they can make good money, so our College needs to put through MORE doctors than what they figure we need. The government has opened up the number of countries whose doctors we will accept, so that has helped. Unfortunately, most of them have thick accents and a lot of the seniors have problems hearing or understanding the accents. Also most of the doctors don't want to go north.


We also have a Multi- national list, when it comes to our doctors. Some are good, some not so good!


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> I am very glad you got an extension on your moving, but with the delays you had to put up withy from them, They would have been very arrogant, if they didn't come to the party! I also think they should have given you an extra fortnight!!! ????????


I agree! If the weather is looking bad by the end of next week, we'll probably ask for another extension. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Awesome. My paternal grandparents were the only couple in my extended family that made it that far.


My parents were married at age 21, and stayed married until mums death @ aged 79 years 10 months, just shy of their 59th Wedding Anniversary, & Mum's 80th Birthday, & dad left us just before his 84th Birthday.????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Funny thing yesterday. Our landscaping company at work threw powdered beet juice around all the sidewalks and driveways because it was too cold for salt to work. When the temperatures went up, it looked like something drastic had happened as all the beet juice liquified. So the landscape company employees were out with shovels trying to remove the mess. :sm01:


That would have been a bit shocking to see, do you think they will do that again? ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a slightly sunny Wales. The lull before the storm as we have a severe weather warning for all of Wales with heavy rain and winds gusting up to 80mph this evening and tomorrow so will get stocked up with a pile of logs and batten down the hatches. Might get my shawl finished today, I think it will be a sort of scarf/shawl wrapped around the neck more than draped over the shoulders but that's OK it will be different from the others. Have a good weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey,, the sun has just come out as it was grey and damp earlier. 

Good meeting yesterday morning planning our knitted town and then craft cafe in the afternoon. I was bought a lovely slice of vegan lemon cake as it was my birthday last Sunday. It was delicious. Then when I got home Mr P ordered a Chinese take away.

Going to have a walk down town and then I have some more knitted town to work on. Might even squeeze in a bit of weaving.

Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I'm craving the trifecta now
> Bacon egg potato .... Mmmm
> Aka -German potato salad.
> Sooooooooo yummy.
> And
> Sooooooooo fattening. lol
> 
> I do love a good crispy BLT too. bacon lettuce and tomato with mayo ????????????????????????


leave out the lettuce & tomato, and add an egg; and I will happily have one with you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Well it's 7:15 still not sleeping.
> It's hot, but not really it's just me.
> 
> Ugh. .
> Did i mention my dryer quit working the other night? We were looking to buy a washer and dryer for dd1 and now we need one also.
> Well if it isn't one thing it's two. We'll figure it out though. Mr .E says his work is getting rid of theirs because of a squeaky belt, so we may be getting that one.
> According to the weather man this weekend is going to bring us... you guessed it , ❄ snow.
> 
> Okay once again..fingers crossed for sleep????


I understand fully, I am often awake for 24 hours, or more, until I can finally sleep! It sure plays havock with ones lifestyle!!!! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks. The two men with the huge truck were here for 6 hours and did a great job. They marked up the front door a bit with a huge dresser, and fixed it right away. They were very appreciative of the Chicago style hot dogs for lunch. I slept for 7 hours last night!


Sounds like some good workers, with a great work ethic!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Haven't quite made it yet, one more year. If DH doesn't stop being a pain we might not make it. xx :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm06: :sm23: :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Well here I am again, was off for a couple of days, because I was extremely. tired, from not sleeping for over a 24 hr period! Not a good thing to be happening!
> 
> So the news from this hot little curve of the planet, DD4's house is now officially on the Market, and she is decluttering, & getting rid of all excess items, but I did convince her, to not get rid of her excellent mixing machine; by reminding her that the cakes she makes are much cheaper, & healthier, than the cakes that are mass produced, & she also knows exactly what is in her cakes!
> DD4 was feeling unwell a few days ago, so she had a Health check, which included Blood work. When the results come back, her Hb ( Haemoglobin) level was 8, instead of about 240; this girl is rarely found sitting around doing nothing, she is always on the go with her twins, & the big girls, when they are not at school, & her DH is also a bit hyperactive (at least I think he might be), & always has to be doing something!
> 
> She would have had an iron infusion last Wednesday, but she wasn't given any idea of her role in getting the vials to the A&E at the correct time; so now she has to wait til this coming Wednesday.
> Now I did my own little investigation, & found that an Hb @her current level, is considered as requiring urgent treatment, but she hasn't been treated like that, so I am now constantly checking on her, So that I know she is still ok!
> 
> DD3 is also having some problems, but different to her sister. She is currently part time carer for her MIL, & a decent payment was worked out between DD & her DH, and her MIL & her DH, but MII has since decided that if she pays out that much, she can't afford her cigarettes.????????
> 
> I bet any of you can imagine what my reachon was!!! I suggested to DD that she tell them that as they can't afford to pay her the agreed amount, then DD keeps the rent money they are paying, as her payment!
> 
> DD3 is having an op in just under a fortnight now, So she is unable to continue the care work for her MIL, which I am extremely happy about, knowing that MI L is not telling the truth about the level of care she requires. DD will also not be able to begin the care work again, will @ least 6 weeks, post-operative! I would LOVE to visit her MIL, & tell her exactly what she is causing, in my DD; but I won't because she is ready to do something about it, herself! SIL has been going out to his mother's, to do what DD was doing, so I think (hope) he stands up for his "Lady" (he has always called her this, he is a lovely lad), & tells his mother that she will have to get a full Care Package, or his sister will have to step up, and do something; as I don't think my daughter can continue doing it! She already has a back injury, from when she had her children, & she is worried that what is required to help her MIL, is going to cause that injury to get worse; and she still has children home, who still need her, & she doesn't want them to become Carers for her!
> 
> Ok Rant over, I would just love to deliver all of that, verbally, to the woman concerned! I know she Is very ill, & she is dying, & I am sorry she has what she has; but that doesn't mean that they can under pay people, because she can't afford to buy her cigarettes!!!!????????
> 
> Sorry about the Essay length! I wish I could write that much, when I was @ school!????????????


Aw, Judi, that's a lot to be dealing with for your girls and all I can say is that I hope things get better for everyone very soon! Can't believe that woman's cheek!!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Aw, Judi, that's a lot to be dealing with for your girls and all I can say is that I hope things get better for everyone very soon! Can't believe that woman's cheek!!! xxxx


I know, and if I was more in touch with her, I would throttle her!
But as I am basically a peaceful person, I won't harm her, but when people cause harm to my girls, the protective Mother comes to the fore; & I know I can be dangerous in that model????????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thanks for the photos, they are so different, to what is here!
> 
> Our Council has just had a 140 plus year old jetty remove, saying that it would cost too much to repair! while following the destruction of one of our few remaining jetties, the jetty was nowhere near derelict, but it did require a bit of maintenance; but it seems the Council would much rather spend a huge amount of town funds, to demolish thetowns history, than spend money on maintaining the history! Now they are threatening the only remaining jetty, and our Heritige Listed wharf! The towns population is trying to stop anything more being demolished!!
> 
> This Town is supposed to be a Port, but the Council seems to want to make it into a regular town!????????????


We have lost many of old buildings in London but I do believe they are trying to preserve a lot of what is left, providing, of course, that big money is not involved. Certain building will never be torn down but I bet there are plenty of developers that would like the chance!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I know what.That feels like, I have gone back to reading proper books, not downloaded ones, in an attempt to help me get to sleep, along with a- warm milk, with honey & vanilla added, the drink seems to do the trick, now to combine them, & see if the two together, will work even better! ????????
> I hope you managed to get some sleep on that night! xoxoxo


Maybe a big splosh of mead in your drink might help?!! :sm22: :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Making it 47 years in October will be an achievement.





Miss Pam said:


> Definitely! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


you are doing very well!
DH & I have been married for 30 years now, & I am very happy with that also! ????????


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Tonight was busy with everyone making the bargello quilt. Except Lisa and two other ladies.lol


Is that a cookie Lisa has in her hand? Looks good!! Assuming you took the picture, I'm so happy that you were well enough to get there!! xxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Maybe a big splosh of mead in your drink might help?!! :sm22: :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


I have thought of that one also, but it would too easy to keep going, & then it would stop working on my Shakes, when they get bad! :sm06: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> that is avery good sign. Acedamia is not the be all, and and all! My siblings & I were all expected to do well at school, but my brothers didn't have a chance. We all have some form of Dyslexia, and it wasn't a well know difficulty in those days, so we weren't managed well at school. My sisters & I, did fare much better than our brothers, but we were more the exception, for girls, than the rule! I was the only girl, in my Physics and Chemistry classes, which in away was good, I didn't have to contend with chatty girls, but on the other hand, I did have to chose one, or two, of the boys, when we had to work in pairs, or groups of three! It wasn't fun working with them either, as they always wanted to "help" me, so I hardly ever got to do anything alone, in those 2 classes! ????????????


How strange but that is exactly what happened to me and the same subject!! All my girl friends were doing biology and human anatomy but for some reason, I got Physics with Chemistry but sadly, with all the nerdy boys who had no interest in helping me at all! I failed the GCE miserably, I think the teacher didn't understand why I was there either and found it easier not to bother trying to explain anything to me!!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Probably exactly what my dh thought....
> That you are nuts, of course i realize now that yelling PRANG at the top of your lungs certainly would cause some concern, especially when you consider that it was 2:15 am and everyone else was (and i do mean was) asleep ????????





SaxonLady said:


> I cannot stop laughing here, imagining the scene.


when I read this, I did exactly the something, but had to contain myself, otherwise I would have scared the twins! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Thursday.
> Your knitted town must be getting really big by now.
> I was channeled early into the academic stream. I did well on tests. I ended up in a job where I work with machines and mostly wait, so what do tests tell, really? The only thing I would say to a young person these days, is find a job that aligns with something you love. Then it no longer seems as much like "work".


I definitely didn't end up in the best place for me, but I did well enough, the job paid well enough, and I learnt a lot of things that were very helpful, when I was raising my girls; But I think I would have coped much better, if I had worked in position where I had less contact with so many people, but I did cope, and also was liked & complimented by many patients!????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Our premier has just amalgamated all the local health boards into one government board (This is the way that it used to be when I was a teen). They are thinking that it will reduce the bureaucracy. Now the College of Physicians just needs to be convinced to put more doctors through the schools. A good percentage of our doctors go to the US, where they can make good money, so our College needs to put through MORE doctors than what they figure we need. The government has opened up the number of countries whose doctors we will accept, so that has helped. Unfortunately, most of them have thick accents and a lot of the seniors have problems hearing or understanding the accents. Also most of the doctors don't want to go north.


We have a similar problem here, with some of the foreign doctors, they don't want to stay in some parts of my country; & those ports are the really hot parts, like where I live! It seems that no where else is as hot as the Part Augusta area of South Australia! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We have another snow storm coming on Saturday. But not so much snow.


I hope it is only a very small snowstorm! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Morning from my partly sunny little corner of the world. Weatherman says it is mainly cloudy, but I am thinking positive with the partly sunny comment.
We only had an inch or two of snow overnight. The terrible freezing temperatures that are coming is almost worse than the snow. Oh well, it is March and this too shall pass.
Happy Saturday to one and all.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my partly sunny little corner of the world. Weatherman says it is mainly cloudy, but I am thinking positive with the partly sunny comment.
> We only had an inch or two of snow overnight. The terrible freezing temperatures that are coming is almost worse than the snow. Oh well, it is March and this too shall pass.
> Happy Saturday to one and all.


Wrap up well and keep warm there love, have a cuddle with Mr Wonderful if it gets too cold!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Wrap up well and keep warm there love, have a cuddle with Mr Wonderful if it gets too cold!! :sm23: xxxx


What a wonderful idea. I think I will do just that. I will be back later.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey,, the sun has just come out as it was grey and damp earlier.
> 
> Good meeting yesterday morning planning our knitted town and then craft cafe in the afternoon. I was bought a lovely slice of vegan lemon cake as it was my birthday last Sunday. It was delicious. Then when I got home Mr P ordered a Chinese take away.
> 
> Going to have a walk down town and then I have some more knitted town to work on. Might even squeeze in a bit of weaving.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


Sounds like a good and busy day yesterday. Enjoy your walk and the knitted town work and the weaving! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and slightly damp London, we have 11'C here today but it felt a lot cooler when I went out to get the paper.
> 
> Had a good time out with the charity shop girls last night, hope we can do that again soon!
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of the Marie Curie charity collection yesterday. If anyone laughed at my daffodil hat, I made them put money in the pot!!! Today's avatar picture is my year 7 school pic!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxx


She is tiny, isn't she! I feel like a ruddy great giant, and I am not even seeing her in real life! What percentage of people native to the English Isles, are smaller than 5'5"? Just curious!????????
My grandmother was a Scot, and was 4'11"; my 2nd MIL was Cornish descended, & was also 4'11", so I really am curious about this. The lad who married my niece is from Ireland, & is very small also!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> How strange but that is exactly what happened to me and the same subject!! All my girl friends were doing biology and human anatomy but for some reason, I got Physics with Chemistry but sadly, with all the nerdy boys who had no interest in helping me at all! I failed the GCE miserably, I think the teacher didn't understand why I was there either and found it easier not to bother trying to explain anything to me!!


I was a bit more fortunate than you, I actually excelled at Maths, Physics & Chemistry, but wasn't so good at the Literary subjects. :sm06: I wasn't very good at the subjects that were thought of as "Girls" subjects, and so much better at the " boys" subjects! Adults back then thought very strangely! I also couldn't get into any of the jobs that I originally applied for, because I wasn't a boy! I was born for too early, girls & boys can choose any direction they want to go in now! ????????


----------



## Xiang

I have caught up to this far, so I am now going to try and go to sleep. I will check later today, to see how much you have all chatted. xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Is that a cookie Lisa has in her hand? Looks good!! Assuming you took the picture, I'm so happy that you were well enough to get there!! xxx


Yes yes it was! :sm06: it was a peanut butter cookie yummmmy!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> She is tiny, isn't she! I feel like a ruddy great giant, and I am not even seeing her in real life! What percentage of people native to the English Isles, are smaller than 5'5"? Just curious!????????
> My grandmother was a Scot, and was 4'11"; my 2nd MIL was Cornish descended, & was also 4'11", so I really am curious about this. The lad who married my niece is from Ireland, & is very small also!


Miriam's spine seized a few years back, with osteoarthritis and they removed three inches of her spine!! She was in a wheelchair for a while but she is amazing now and just 4' 9" tall! She is amazing though, she goes to keep fit, helps run a seniors pop in parlour and does Monday afternoons at the shop with me!!

I think you will find that we come in all sizes over here, probably due to our mixed origins!! My own mum was 4' 10" at her tallest and 4' 5" when she passed away at age 93!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I was a bit more fortunate than you, I actually excelled at Maths, Physics & Chemistry, but wasn't so good at the Literary subjects. :sm06: I wasn't very good at the subjects that were thought of as "Girls" subjects, and so much better at the " boys" subjects! Adults back then thought very strangely! I also couldn't get into any of the jobs that I originally applied for, because I wasn't a boy! I was born for too early, girls & boys can choose any direction they want to go in now! ????????


That's very true! We have been watching a documentary called Back in Time for School, where they went back 100 years with a group of modern kids and each week we moved into the next decade. It was fascinating but the girls were furious when in the 1940s, the boys were allowed to do physics and the girls were making beds and changing nappies on life size dolls!! Try and watch it if you can find it!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Yes yes it was! :sm06: it was a peanut butter cookie yummmmy!


Haven't seen those here, it sounds lovely!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> June was getting ready to rescue me if I didn't surface after a while. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Only because she wanted one herself!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Was that meant to be a play on words? xxxx :sm23:


Actually we have never gone in for annuals.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> You know that broken heart syndrome is absolutely real.
> My heart aches for you. Let the pain just flow out of you... In tears.
> In words..scream into a pillow so the neighbors don't call the police.
> Don't hold onto the pain. Don't keep the pain.
> 
> Because you and Albert weren't about pain and sadness.
> 
> You were about genuine love. 100% the real deal darlin' .
> I'm fairly certain he would be very cross with you if you let grief stay.
> And i know my sweet Susan that as wonderful and amazing as you are..... So was he...
> You have to start letting yourself remember that happy stuff without sadness. Because otherwise all of the joy you shared for all those years will only be sad and heartbreaking.
> 
> I've not lost my love so i realize these words are not from experience. But i truly feel that as magical as the two of you were together.. Well , i like to think of that... The beauty of it all as a whole. Let yourself remember and feel those things if you can.
> 
> You know i love ya. And that I'm a long winded ..sorry about that.
> ????????????


There is no way I could have said that better. Thanks Angela, and take it to heart Susan.


----------



## SaxonLady

Yesterday and today were both funeral days. Both very sad, as they were known to me. Yesterday we had a cavalcade of military Landrovers up to the cemetery; about ten of us. The one in front was the deceased's, was driven by his daughter who is in the RAF, and carried his coffin. A marshal on motorbike followed behind most of the way but moved up to stop traffic every time we came to a roundabout. It was quite a sight.


----------



## SaxonLady

Today's funeral was much more dignified. In the church in Ferring village, for an 83 year old ex-Royal Marine. During his time in Ferring he planted 74 trees in public places in the village. Strangely both services had John 14 1-6 as the reading, and both followed by singing Jerusalem.

I haven't any more planned thank goodness.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Today's funeral was much more dignified. In the church in Ferring village, for an 83 year old ex-Royal Marine. During his time in Ferring he planted 74 trees in public places in the village. Strangely both services had John 14 1-6 as the reading, and both followed by singing Jerusalem.
> 
> I haven't any more planned thank goodness.


Sounds like you saw them both out in style! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Only because she wanted one herself!


You could cope with both of us together, one in each arm. xx

Thanks for the arrival, all sent off now.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Yesterday and today were both funeral days. Both very sad, as they were known to me. Yesterday we had a cavalcade of military Landrovers up to the cemetery; about ten of us. The one in front was the deceased's, was driven by his daughter who is in the RAF, and carried his coffin. A marshal on motorbike followed behind most of the way but moved up to stop traffic every time we came to a roundabout. It was quite a sight.


Sad, but what a great send-off. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening everyone, I hope you are having a good weekend, doing your own things. I'm at Stephens tonight and I believe we are waiting for a storm. I think it's Freya although I might have just made that up.

My little 94yr old Kathleen, who I went to see last week has died. It's so sad. She was very cross that she couldn't do things like she used to. She said she'd never felt so poorly. Anyway, that's today's news. I'm going to miss her terribly, I know she hasn't been to s and b for a couple of months, but finality is a different thing. 

I'm going to catch up now.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening everyone, I hope you are having a good weekend, doing your own things. I'm at Stephens tonight and I believe we are waiting for a storm. I think it's Freya although I might have just made that up.
> 
> My little 94yr old Kathleen, who I went to see last week has died. It's so sad. She was very cross that she couldn't do things like she used to. She said she'd never felt so poorly. Anyway, that's today's news. I'm going to miss her terribly, I know she hasn't been to s and b for a couple of months, but finality is a different thing.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now.


No you haven't made it up, storm Freya has started on us, it's raining and howling a gale outside at the moment, hopefully it will go before bedtime but I'm not holding my breath.

So sorry about Kathleen and I know you will miss her but 94 is not a bad old age to get to. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> No you haven't made it up, storm Freya has started on us, it's raining and howling a gale outside at the moment, hopefully it will go before bedtime but I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> So sorry about Kathleen and I know you will miss her but 94 is not a bad old age to get to. xx


Thank you Jackie. She certainly lived life to the full.. Always immaculately dressed not a hair out of place and make up that is, lipstick and powder. Puts me to shame. I'm glad she didn't lie too long.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> No you haven't made it up, storm Freya has started on us, it's raining and howling a gale outside at the moment, hopefully it will go before bedtime but I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> So sorry about Kathleen and I know you will miss her but 94 is not a bad old age to get to. xx


It's got windy here too. X


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I have caught up to this far, so I am now going to try and go to sleep. I will check later today, to see how much you have all chatted. xoxoxo


Happy dreams Judi.. xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Miriam's spine seized a few years back, with osteoarthritis and they removed three inches of her spine!! She was in a wheelchair for a while but she is amazing now and just 4' 9" tall! She is amazing though, she goes to keep fit, helps run a seniors pop in parlour and does Monday afternoons at the shop with me!!
> 
> I think you will find that we come in all sizes over here, probably due to our mixed origins!! My own mum was 4' 10" at her tallest and 4' 5" when she passed away at age 93!!


She's so sweet, you wouldn't think that she's in her 80's though. xoxo


----------



## jinx

Rest in peace Kathleen. She is now able to do things like she use to as she has been released from the earthly bonds. To be sure you will miss her but you were a great friend to her while she was here.



grandma susan said:


> Evening everyone, I hope you are having a good weekend, doing your own things. I'm at Stephens tonight and I believe we are waiting for a storm. I think it's Freya although I might have just made that up.
> 
> My little 94yr old Kathleen, who I went to see last week has died. It's so sad. She was very cross that she couldn't do thing she used to. She said she'd never felt so poorly. Anyway, that's today's news. I'm going to miss her terribly, I know she hasn't been to s and b for a couple of months, but finality is a different thing.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now.


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Today's funeral was much more dignified. In the church in Ferring village, for an 83 year old ex-Royal Marine. During his time in Ferring he planted 74 trees in public places in the village. Strangely both services had John 14 1-6 as the reading, and both followed by singing Jerusalem.
> 
> I haven't any more planned thank goodness.


Very nice that your friend left something so notable to remember him by Janet. Hugs to you. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Evening everyone, I hope you are having a good weekend, doing your own things. I'm at Stephens tonight and I believe we are waiting for a storm. I think it's Freya although I might have just made that up.
> 
> My little 94yr old Kathleen, who I went to see last week has died. It's so sad. She was very cross that she couldn't do things like she used to. She said she'd never felt so poorly. Anyway, that's today's news. I'm going to miss her terribly, I know she hasn't been to s and b for a couple of months, but finality is a different thing.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now.


Sending hugs on the loss of your dear friend Kathleen. xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Happy dreams Judi.. xoxox


You been looking at old photos too? xx :sm09:


----------



## Islander

Beautiful sunny crisp day here, the snow is almost melted now. I go out in short 10 bouts everyday and rake leaves off the lawn.. the ones in the driveway can stay there, not going to be OCD about them any more! Angela's coming home sometime this new week, so looking forward to seeing her again. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> You been looking at old photos too? xx :sm09:


There's not many around of me, a few baby shots. xxx


----------



## Islander

Prime time for you Jacky, hope you're enjoying some me time this weekend. :sm02:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning from my partly sunny little corner of the world. Weatherman says it is mainly cloudy, but I am thinking positive with the partly sunny comment.
> We only had an inch or two of snow overnight. The terrible freezing temperatures that are coming is almost worse than the snow. Oh well, it is March and this too shall pass.
> Happy Saturday to one and all.


I would gladly share some sunshine with you Jinx, even a small sunray through your window would be cheery. Not much happing outside here yet, did see this little bit of yellow, that's enough to get me happy. Not as nice as Josephines yard though! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly sunny Wales. The lull before the storm as we have a severe weather warning for all of Wales with heavy rain and winds gusting up to 80mph this evening and tomorrow so will get stocked up with a pile of logs and batten down the hatches. Might get my shawl finished today, I think it will be a sort of scarf/shawl wrapped around the neck more than draped over the shoulders but that's OK it will be different from the others. Have a good weekend. xx


Uggh... hope it doesn't last long. Good that you're prepared for it. xoxo


----------



## jinx

Much nicer than my yard. I have more than a foot of snow on my flower patch and a thick layer of ice in the driveway. I was actually correct and the weather forecaster was wrong. We did have a lot of sunshine and it felt good to have it shine on me. 


Islander said:


> I would gladly share some sunshine with you Jinx, even a small sunray through your window would be cheery. Not much happing outside here yet, did see this little bit of yellow, that's enough to get me happy. Not as nice as Josephines yard though! xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey,, the sun has just come out as it was grey and damp earlier.
> 
> Good meeting yesterday morning planning our knitted town and then craft cafe in the afternoon. I was bought a lovely slice of vegan lemon cake as it was my birthday last Sunday. It was delicious. Then when I got home Mr P ordered a Chinese take away.
> 
> Going to have a walk down town and then I have some more knitted town to work on. Might even squeeze in a bit of weaving.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


What I wouldn't give for good take out Chinese right now...your lemon cake sounds delightful! xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Much nicer than my yard. I have more than a foot of snow on my flower patch and a thick layer of ice in the driveway. I was actually correct and the weather forecaster was wrong. We did have a lot of sunshine and it felt good to have it shine on me.


Pair that up with a cup of coffee and a good book or knitting, you've got it made! xoxo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Tonight was busy with everyone making the bargello quilt. Except Lisa and two other ladies.lol


Where's your sewing machine Lisa! xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Prime time for you Jacky, hope you're enjoying some me time this weekend. :sm02:


Just poured my first TM, listening to the wind and rain outside and finished for the day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I would gladly share some sunshine with you Jinx, even a small sunray through your window would be cheery. Not much happing outside here yet, did see this little bit of yellow, that's enough to get me happy. Not as nice as Josephines yard though! xoxo


We've only got purple ones in our garden and one daffodil fully out I expect the wind will hammer them tonight. xx


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Bacon sandwiches are my favourite sandwiches, but the bacon *HAS* to be cooked properly; nice and crispy, & not soft with the fat still white! Also love Bacon, egg & cheese sangers!
> Mav is correct, but I don't think I would have bacon with icecream!????????


Campbell's makes Cream of Bacon soup now, have yet to try it. Might be good for using with scalloped potatoes though! I like bacon wrapped around jalapeño peppers filled with cream cheese, then broiled! xox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Just poured my first TM, listening to the wind and rain outside and finished for the day. xx


Cheers sister! xox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Cheers sister! xox


Cheers. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> We've only got purple ones in our garden and one daffodil fully out I expect the wind will hammer them tonight. xx


Ours usually take a pounding when the rains start here, nothing like dirty daffs! I'm waiting for my pink daffodils to show for the first time, hope I'm not disappointed. About 1/4 of the bulbs the sister's bought for me only showed green for the first bloom. They'd better do good this year! xox


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I watch that show too but I always think that me and all my yarn would not fit...okay and my project bags... :sm16:


I like that show too. I don't like the idea of a bed you can't sit up in though. I like the ones that they have move down for the night. 
Storage undereath would be a HUGE must for all my yarn. My bags would be what all the yarn was in lol two birds one stone. Sliding hidden walls for storage of knitting supplies and other things
. it would be do-able. A removable two burner hot plate an oven and sink is all you need for the kitchen.
Leaves a tad extra room for the bathroom and living room zones.


----------



## Islander

We just finished lunch so I will go see if I can do some straightening around before Angela arrives.. not sure what day yet. xoxo


----------



## linkan

June i love the two latest avatars. 
Yours too miss islander ????????


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I like that show too. I don't like the idea of a bed you can't sit up in though. I like the ones that they have move down for the night.
> Storage undereath would be a HUGE must for all my yarn. My bags would be what all the yarn was in lol two birds one stone. Sliding hidden walls for storage of knitting supplies and other things
> . it would be do-able. A removable two burner hot plate an oven and sink is all you need for the kitchen.
> Leaves a tad extra room for the bathroom and living room zones.


Hello Angela, as you know I'm very fond of your name and everyone called it! :sm17:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Hello Angela, as you know I'm very fond of your name and everyone called it! :sm17:


Not that you are biased. xx :sm23:


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Bacon sandwiches are my favourite sandwiches, but the bacon *HAS* to be cooked properly; nice and crispy, & not soft with the fat still white! Also love Bacon, egg & cheese sangers!
> Mav is correct, but I don't think I would have bacon with icecream!????????


Sweet and salty. I remember when that fad was new. Bacon on ice cream. Never tried it.
I would gladly add a egg tho my BLT , but sorry gotta keep the lettuce and tomato ! But then..i LOVE tomatoes. I like them on everything in everything, alone..with salt.
Yummy yummy yummy.


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Hello Angela, as you know I'm very fond of your name and everyone called it! :sm17:


And I'm very find of you dear.????


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Where's your sewing machine Lisa! xoxo


Trish that's a dirty word to Lisa...
Shhhh.....
Lisa doesn't have one because she hates to sew.


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> We just finished lunch so I will go see if I can do some straightening around before Angela arrives.. not sure what day yet. xoxo


It's be there today if only i had the green. 
Or plastic now a days lol????????


----------



## linkan

We are expecting a snow storm tomorrow. It's going to dump anywhere from 2-4 inches of snow according to the meteorologist.
Which means 6 inches is what we'll get.
And that is of course the day dh is suppose to take Jen a dresser. 
His poor jaw is still hurting him so bad. He's taking antibiotics Because he thinks it's just sinuses...i think it's a bad tooth.

I woke up with knives in my throat this morning. I'm guessing from carrying a table across the parking lot to Miss Mary's house at around midnight last night.
I was completely out of breath and nearly broke an ankle on some uneven ground. But we got the table moved and lived to tell the tale !????
And a good time was had by all????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Haven't seen those here, it sounds lovely!! xxxx


One of the ladies made them.


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> Today's funeral was much more dignified. In the church in Ferring village, for an 83 year old ex-Royal Marine. During his time in Ferring he planted 74 trees in public places in the village. Strangely both services had John 14 1-6 as the reading, and both followed by singing Jerusalem.
> 
> I haven't any more planned thank goodness.


Yes and let's keep it that way.
Dh's uncle drove a big gravel truck and was well into his 90's still driving. When he left us , they had his son driving his truck in the lead of the procession. It was quite a site I'm sure for anyone who didn't know him.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> No you haven't made it up, storm Freya has started on us, it's raining and howling a gale outside at the moment, hopefully it will go before bedtime but I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> So sorry about Kathleen and I know you will miss her but 94 is not a bad old age to get to. xx


I'm so sorry, too, Susan about Kathleen. Sending many comforting hugs and much love. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Haven't seen those here, it sounds lovely!! xxxx


They were homemade!


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Evening everyone, I hope you are having a good weekend, doing your own things. I'm at Stephens tonight and I believe we are waiting for a storm. I think it's Freya although I might have just made that up.
> 
> My little 94yr old Kathleen, who I went to see last week has died. It's so sad. She was very cross that she couldn't do things like she used to. She said she'd never felt so poorly. Anyway, that's today's news. I'm going to miss her terribly, I know she hasn't been to s and b for a couple of months, but finality is a different thing.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now.


I am so sorry about Kathleen.


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Where's your sewing machine Lisa! xoxo


Hahaha.........surely you jest?


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> June i love the two latest avatars.
> Yours too miss islander ????????


Me, too, June and Trish! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Campbell's makes Cream of Bacon soup now, have yet to try it. Might be good for using with scalloped potatoes though! I like bacon wrapped around jalapeño peppers filled with cream cheese, then broiled! xox


Yes to the jalapeño peppers not so sure about the cream of bacon soup though!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I like that show too. I don't like the idea of a bed you can't sit up in though. I like the ones that they have move down for the night.
> Storage undereath would be a HUGE must for all my yarn. My bags would be what all the yarn was in lol two birds one stone. Sliding hidden walls for storage of knitting supplies and other things
> . it would be do-able. A removable two burner hot plate an oven and sink is all you need for the kitchen.
> Leaves a tad extra room for the bathroom and living room zones.


I like that bed to the others are wayyyy to close to the ceiling!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Trish that's a dirty word to Lisa...
> Shhhh.....
> Lisa doesn't have one because she hates to sew.


Hate might be a little strong......nope it's probably spot on!! :sm16:


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> I like that bed to the others are wayyyy to close to the ceiling!


I agree wayyyy to close to the ceiling. How could someone cuddle? The two episodes I watched today showed campers as one of the options. For those wanting to tow something a camper is the way to go, however campers are not tiny homes, in my opinion. Towing a tiny home is expensive as the height makes for a lot of wind drag. They are not aerodynamic.


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I agree wayyyy to close to the ceiling. How could someone cuddle? The two episodes I watched today showed campers as one of the options. For those wanting to tow something a camper is the way to go, however campers are not tiny homes, in my opinion. Towing a tiny home is expensive as the height makes for a lot of wind drag. They are not aerodynamic.


No they are not and I really don't think I could live in a house that small!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I am so sorry about Kathleen.


Me too Susan , love you.


----------



## linkan

Josephine i cannot wait, just in case you didn't know...
To see this project y'all are working on. The town. I know it's going to be phenomenal.????


----------



## linkan

Speaking of projects..
I've already begun documenting the process. I will keep posting the quilt progress. Very exciting! I've already learned so much. I think i could really get into this quilt thing.
As a person with limited finances though... Well , its kind of expensive isn't it. Especially if you pay someone to quilt it for you. 
A twin size homemade quilt will end up being around $350.00
I did buy too much fabric though. I only needed half a yard of each and bought two yards of each color.
But that's okay because it gives me plenty of left over for the next quilt.
Miss Marla had said she will teach me how to hand quilt. That's something i definitely do want to learn. The idea of learning and carrying on these kinds of skills is very special to me.
But.. I can see that cutting into my knitting time. . .. And being something that takes a long time to do. But on the bright side???? more affordable , and like i said special.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a wet Wales, the wind died down last night but I think that was just the prelude as they are now forecasting dangerous winds for later today and tomorrow, and there's me thinking they'd missed our little valley. Finished my scarf/shawl last night, it's an interesting shape, will try and get it blocked and see how it turns out. Back to another 1898 hat until the next bit of inspiration hits me. Enjoy a peaceful Sunday. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> That's very true! We have been watching a documentary called Back in Time for School, where they went back 100 years with a group of modern kids and each week we moved into the next decade. It was fascinating but the girls were furious when in the 1940s, the boys were allowed to do physics and the girls were making beds and changing nappies on life size dolls!! Try and watch it if you can find it!


I will look out for it! I have seem a simular show, that was done in Melbourne, dealing with Life in the different decades, & it was a simular thing. The boys and gauls were brought up differently, and the roles of the parents were much stricker, but relaxed as the decades changed. The children in the show were amazed at the differences. I am so glad that things changed!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Evening everyone, I hope you are having a good weekend, doing your own things. I'm at Stephens tonight and I believe we are waiting for a storm. I think it's Freya although I might have just made that up.
> 
> My little 94yr old Kathleen, who I went to see last week has died. It's so sad. She was very cross that she couldn't do things like she used to. She said she'd never felt so poorly. Anyway, that's today's news. I'm going to miss her terribly, I know she hasn't been to s and b for a couple of months, but finality is a different thing.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now.


Sorry about the loss of your friend, Susan; but now she is free of her restrictions, and can do as she wants. Remember her when she was well! My heart is with you, but we all have our day! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Happy dreams Judi.. xoxox


Is that a younger you, in your avatar? You are still identifiable! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Rest in peace Kathleen. She is now able to do things like she use to as she has been released from the earthly bonds. To be sure you will miss her but you were a great friend to her while she was here.


You said it so much better than I did, Judith! I am not very good with words most of the time! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening everyone, I hope you are having a good weekend, doing your own things. I'm at Stephens tonight and I believe we are waiting for a storm. I think it's Freya although I might have just made that up.
> 
> My little 94yr old Kathleen, who I went to see last week has died. It's so sad. She was very cross that she couldn't do things like she used to. She said she'd never felt so poorly. Anyway, that's today's news. I'm going to miss her terribly, I know she hasn't been to s and b for a couple of months, but finality is a different thing.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now.


So sorry you lost your friend Susan but I know nothing I say will help except I'm thinking of you! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Happy dreams Judi.. xoxox


Hello! What a cheeky little beautiful face!! You haven't changed a bit!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Very nice that your friend left something so notable to remember him by Janet. Hugs to you. xoxoxo


I am definitely saying from me also, as I couldn't say it any better! xoxoxo!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> She's so sweet, you wouldn't think that she's in her 80's though. xoxo


She is sweet although her memory is terrible, which she hates! I'm going to Cornwall with her for a few days in 2 weeks time but I shall keep her safe!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Beautiful sunny crisp day here, the snow is almost melted now. I go out in short 10 bouts everyday and rake leaves off the lawn.. the ones in the driveway can stay there, not going to be OCD about them any more! Angela's coming home sometime this new week, so looking forward to seeing her again. xoxox


How lovely for you to have Angela there with you, enjoy every minute! You have the right idea about getting outside for short bursts, good for the garden and good for you!!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> There's not many around of me, a few baby shots. xxx


I know that feeling, I don't think there is any photos of me, before age of 8! ????????


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I would gladly share some sunshine with you Jinx, even a small sunray through your window would be cheery. Not much happing outside here yet, did see this little bit of yellow, that's enough to get me happy. Not as nice as Josephines yard though! xoxo


But what a beautiful sight!! My narcissi all bloomed at once, there's not many but what a lovely splash of colour!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Ours usually take a pounding when the rains start here, nothing like dirty daffs! I'm waiting for my pink daffodils to show for the first time, hope I'm not disappointed. About 1/4 of the bulbs the sister's bought for me only showed green for the first bloom. They'd better do good this year! xox


Pink daffs??? They sound lovely, pics please when they bloom!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I would gladly share some sunshine with you Jinx, even a small sunray through your window would be cheery. Not much happing outside here yet, did see this little bit of yellow, that's enough to get me happy. Not as nice as Josephines yard though! xoxo


you are getting flowers, I am just very happy that my drought hardy plants have survived our heatwaves so far, they were very fortunate to survive this time, but they have, and they have new shoots on their shrivelled branches! ????????


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Speaking of projects..
> I've already begun documenting the process. I will keep posting the quilt progress. Very exciting! I've already learned so much. I think i could really get into this quilt thing.
> As a person with limited finances though... Well , its kind of expensive isn't it. Especially if you pay someone to quilt it for you.
> A twin size homemade quilt will end up being around $350.00
> I did buy too much fabric though. I only needed half a yard of each and bought two yards of each color.
> But that's okay because it gives me plenty of left over for the next quilt.
> Miss Marla had said she will teach me how to hand quilt. That's something i definitely do want to learn. The idea of learning and carrying on these kinds of skills is very special to me.
> But.. I can see that cutting into my knitting time. . .. And being something that takes a long time to do. But on the bright side???? more affordable , and like i said special.


That is the frustration of enjoying more than one craft, I love to sew, as you know but I also love to knit while watching TV or Netflix, that is, to me, the lazy option!! Have you thought of looking for items from the thrift shop that you can use to make quilts, including pretty fabric clothes and donated bed sheets for the backing? The only thing I buy new is the wadding!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a wild, wet and windy Surrey. Managed to walk down to town and back yesterday and even picked up a ball of wool for £1 and just the colour I needed to finish the sky on the town map. Knitted a few more squares and now I have to join them up.

Today I have a bit more to do on the map and then I have to prepare some things for tomorrow's Creative Chaos where we are going to do some more Dorset buttons.

Hoe you are all having a good week end. Happy Sunday. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my cold little corner of the world. How can anyone respond to Messages on their phones? Well duh. I just seen the microphone symbol. That makes it easier than responding on my laptop. My laptop has decided it needs the day off it will not respond. Maybe it is froze up because it is deadly cold outside. Have a happy warm and cozy Sunday.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my cold little corner of the world. How can anyone respond to Messages on their phones? Well duh. I just seen the microphone symbol. That makes it easier than responding on my laptop. My laptop has decided it needs the day off it will not respond. Maybe it is froze up because it is deadly cold outside. Have a happy warm and cozy Sunday.


Sounds as though your the one who needs to keep warm and cosy. xx


----------



## jinx

No problem with that here. Mr. wonderful is home.


Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds as though your the one who needs to keep warm and cosy. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> No problem with that here. Mr. wonderful is home.


Say no more. xx :sm23: :sm15: :sm15: :sm12:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wild, wet and windy Surrey. Managed to walk down to town and back yesterday and even picked up a ball of wool for £1 and just the colour I needed to finish the sky on the town map. Knitted a few more squares and now I have to join them up.
> 
> Today I have a bit more to do on the map and then I have to prepare some things for tomorrow's Creative Chaos where we are going to do some more Dorset buttons.
> 
> Hoe you are all having a good week end. Happy Sunday. xx


Following this, I have just shown Liv what Dorset buttons are and she is most impressed!!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Much nicer than my yard. I have more than a foot of snow on my flower patch and a thick layer of ice in the driveway. I was actually correct and the weather forecaster was wrong. We did have a lot of sunshine and it felt good to have it shine on me.





Islander said:


> Pair that up with a cup of coffee and a good book or knitting, you've got it made! xoxo


I think that would be the best thing to do, with those conditions except I would have a nice cup of spiced Chai, with a book & my knitting; caffeine affects me, in a few very unpleasant ways, so most products that contains it is off my menu, the only product that doesn't affect me, is chocolate!????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Just poured my first TM, listening to the wind and rain outside and finished for the day. xx


Enjoy your TM, I have just finished my first very tiny episode of my exercise regime! I thought it was time that I did something to stay a bit fit.
I am also watching a program named " River Monsters" with Jeremy Wade, he is in South America, looking for a huge fish described to him by a pair of brothers, who live in this little travelled region. 
ATM they they seem to be getting stalked by a black Camon, while they are stalking, & trying to Catch a giant monster fish; and the 3 men are in a dugout Canoe, - and they caught it! Watching it was amazing!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Sounds like you saw them both out in style! xxxx


We do our best. Friday's was a fireman all his working life, and his old comrades came with their standard in number ones and the gold helmets. Between them and the military Landrovers, it was quite a different funeral.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> You could cope with both of us together, one in each arm. xx
> 
> Thanks for the arrival, all sent off now.


Thank heavens. I've been holding my breath!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Evening everyone, I hope you are having a good weekend, doing your own things. I'm at Stephens tonight and I believe we are waiting for a storm. I think it's Freya although I might have just made that up.
> 
> My little 94yr old Kathleen, who I went to see last week has died. It's so sad. She was very cross that she couldn't do things like she used to. She said she'd never felt so poorly. Anyway, that's today's news. I'm going to miss her terribly, I know she hasn't been to s and b for a couple of months, but finality is a different thing.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now.


I'm sorry that you have lost your friend, but she did well to get to 94 so I guess we should celebrate that fact.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Happy dreams Judi.. xoxox


What a pretty, happy little girl you were. That doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Very nice that your friend left something so notable to remember him by Janet. Hugs to you. xoxoxo


Thanks for the hugs, always welcomed. I nearly got hugged to extinction on Friday. So many old friends.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Campbell's makes Cream of Bacon soup now, have yet to try it. Might be good for using with scalloped potatoes though! I like bacon wrapped around jalapeño peppers filled with cream cheese, then broiled! xox


scalloped potatoes in cream of bacon soup! Sounds divine.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Sweet and salty. I remember when that fad was new. Bacon on ice cream. Never tried it.
> I would gladly add a egg tho my BLT , but sorry gotta keep the lettuce and tomato ! But then..i LOVE tomatoes. I like them on everything in everything, alone..with salt.
> Yummy yummy yummy.


Nope they just aren't in my food list, so you can have the lettuce & tomato, and I will have a BCE (Bacon, Cheese & egg) sanger, this is my favorite hot sandwich. ????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> We are expecting a snow storm tomorrow. It's going to dump anywhere from 2-4 inches of snow according to the meteorologist.
> Which means 6 inches is what we'll get.
> And that is of course the day dh is suppose to take Jen a dresser.
> His poor jaw is still hurting him so bad. He's taking antibiotics Because he thinks it's just sinuses...i think it's a bad tooth.
> 
> I woke up with knives in my throat this morning. I'm guessing from carrying a table across the parking lot to Miss Mary's house at around midnight last night.
> I was completely out of breath and nearly broke an ankle on some uneven ground. But we got the table moved and lived to tell the tale !????
> And a good time was had by all????


I hope you are feeling better, and the knives have left your throat, & you are feeling much better. xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

It was very windy last night, but ours was the only bin that got blown over. DH had stuffed an overfull bag in it and couldn't push it right down, so it was top heavy. Silly old ...!

Today it is quiet and grey and dry. A work day as well, unless I rebel and watch Luther while DH is at the workshop.


----------



## jinx

I was seriously thinking of going back to bed and starting this day over at a later time. My morning routine is completely thrown off with a computer than only shows a black screen. The phone is a pain to play with. I finally got the old laptop out and remembered why we replaced it, it is slow, very slow. 
Just now my day turned around, the sun came out. It is negative 22 C and that is okay as the sun is out and shining brightly. I am waiting and waiting and waiting as I know spring will come, I hope.


----------



## SaxonLady

Everybody stay warm and get well. Loving hugs.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a wet Wales, the wind died down last night but I think that was just the prelude as they are now forecasting dangerous winds for later today and tomorrow, and there's me thinking they'd missed our little valley. Finished my scarf/shawl last night, it's an interesting shape, will try and get it blocked and see how it turns out. Back to another 1898 hat until the next bit of inspiration hits me. Enjoy a peaceful Sunday. xx


I hope the winds aren't too dangerous for you, and they don't last too long! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> That is the frustration of enjoying more than one craft, I love to sew, as you know but I also love to knit while watching TV or Netflix, that is, to me, the lazy option!! Have you thought of looking for items from the thrift shop that you can use to make quilts, including pretty fabric clothes and donated bed sheets for the backing? The only thing I buy new is the wadding!! xxxx


I hadn't even thought of doing that, but I will definitely be doing that now!!! Thanks for putting that on here!!!!????????????


----------



## Xiang

I have caught up again, 2 will be going to bed soon, So everyone stay warm, and enjoy the remainder of your day! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's chilly but clear here again this morning. Will be working on the packing today after I get through with going for a few groceries. Have a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Morning. Soon the packing and moving will be over with. Then the real fun starts with the unpacking.


Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's chilly but clear here again this morning. Will be working on the packing today after I get through with going for a few groceries. Have a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning. Soon the packing and moving will be over with. Then the real fun starts with the unpacking.


I know!!! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Following this, I have just shown Liv what Dorset buttons are and she is most impressed!!! xxxx


Is she going to have a go. Xxx


----------



## LondonChris

I can imagine. 


SaxonLady said:


> They get plenty of those when they're with me.


----------



## LondonChris

Thinking of you. Love you ots


grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm home again. We have been inundated with fog up here, so I don't feel so guilty having good weather. I went to Asda got my groceries and came home. Went next door to Karen's for hot chocolate and she is going down south tomorrow to watch her son play in a tournament with table tennis. As you know he is the countries no.1 and got a gold medal from the olympics etc.
> 
> Then marg came up for tea cos I've not seen her since Monday.
> 
> It's two years tonight since my Albert was taken out of this house on a stretcher to go to hospital in the ICU . Feels strange. Last night I was going to sleep when the pain came. I'm not much for crying, but just sometimes I get a pain in my heart area it's a pain I've never experienced before I lost him. I'm sure it's heartbreak.
> 
> I'm hoping for an early night tonight.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Rebecca. You will be fine.


----------



## LondonChris

Great photos!! Well done you.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and slightly damp London, we have 11'C here today but it felt a lot cooler when I went out to get the paper.
> 
> Had a good time out with the charity shop girls last night, hope we can do that again soon!
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of the Marie Curie charity collection yesterday. If anyone laughed at my daffodil hat, I made them put money in the pot!!! Today's avatar picture is my year 7 school pic!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

You must be tired of packing boxes. Do you know I have moved house only once in my. life. I lived at no 59 then married my DH who lived at 43 where we still are. When I moved here I just carrier bags. I would need several vans now! in


Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's chilly but clear here again this morning. Will be working on the packing today after I get through with going for a few groceries. Have a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

Caught up again. Been busy here had family staying again! It’s been not very nice as the poor little one has a terrible attack of Chicken Pox. I seem to have spent so much time trying to cheer him up. DH isn’t very well, he got a call from the hospital to say he had an infection & needed ABs. He looks better this morning, thank goodness & the family have gone home. It’s very quiet without them. I’m off to do a pile of washing up, our dishwasher has given up on us, think it’s going to be a new one but we will get the ‘man’ out first. Hope you are all having a good weekend. It’s very windy & damp here, glad I’m staying in for the rest of the day. Love to you all. Xx


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Trish that's a dirty word to Lisa...
> Shhhh.....
> Lisa doesn't have one because she hates to sew.


So sorry Lisa, I do understand... I'm a bit like you! I very rarely touch mine. xoxo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> It's be there today if only i had the green.
> Or plastic now a days lol????????


I can relate.. wouldn't it be nice if we could say "beam me up Scotty" and land anywhere in the world. :sm17: xoxo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> We are expecting a snow storm tomorrow. It's going to dump anywhere from 2-4 inches of snow according to the meteorologist.
> Which means 6 inches is what we'll get.
> And that is of course the day dh is suppose to take Jen a dresser.
> His poor jaw is still hurting him so bad. He's taking antibiotics Because he thinks it's just sinuses...i think it's a bad tooth.
> 
> I woke up with knives in my throat this morning. I'm guessing from carrying a table across the parking lot to Miss Mary's house at around midnight last night.
> I was completely out of breath and nearly broke an ankle on some uneven ground. But we got the table moved and lived to tell the tale !????
> And a good time was had by all????


Look after yourselves, the dresser can wait. You both are so much more important! xox


----------



## jinx

That may come true one day. I often think of the Jetson's when I start the robot vacuum, the robot floor scrubbed and then sit down and facetime with the greatgrands. When the program Jetson's was on these things were things we knew could never happen.


Islander said:


> I can relate.. wouldn't it be nice if we could say "beam me up Scotty" and land anywhere in the world. :sm17: xoxo


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Hahaha.........surely you jest?


Honest.. I didn't know! :sm06:


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, June and Trish! :sm02: xxxooo


Thanks Pam, don't remember camera's in the family, but on special occasions they seemed to go to professional photographers. I remember having my first communion photographed at a studio.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> We do our best. Friday's was a fireman all his working life, and his old comrades came with their standard in number ones and the gold helmets. Between them and the military Landrovers, it was quite a different funeral.


...and quite an emotional sight to see, I should imagine!!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> That may come true one day. I often think of the Jetson's when I start the robot vacuum, the robot floor scrubbed and then sit down and facetime with the greatgrands. When the program Jetson's was on these things were things we knew could never happen.


I'd like to take all my meals out of the wall ready cooked too! :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I hadn't even thought of doing that, but I will definitely be doing that now!!! Thanks for putting that on here!!!!????????????


Jolly good!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Is she going to have a go. Xxx


Hmmm, probably not, she has a very short attention span!! :sm16: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I can relate.. wouldn't it be nice if we could say "beam me up Scotty" and land anywhere in the world. :sm17: xoxo


It would be wonderful, I could see you all in a couple of days!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Caught up again. Been busy here had family staying again! It's been not very nice as the poor little one has a terrible attack of Chicken Pox. I seem to have spent so much time trying to cheer him up. DH isn't very well, he got a call from the hospital to say he had an infection & needed ABs. He looks better this morning, thank goodness & the family have gone home. It's very quiet without them. I'm off to do a pile of washing up, our dishwasher has given up on us, think it's going to be a new one but we will get the 'man' out first. Hope you are all having a good weekend. It's very windy & damp here, glad I'm staying in for the rest of the day. Love to you all. Xx


Poor little one, hope he is better soon. When our girls had Chicken Pox, Mr J ended up with shingles. We have a measles epidemic here at the moment, very unusual and can cause fatalities if not looked after. New age parents have been reluctant to vaccinate the last decade but I think things are changing. 
Please both of you rest up now during your hiatus from family visits. Sending love. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> It would be wonderful, I could see you all in a couple of days!! xxxx


Then we could go in groups too.... let's go see Jacky first! :sm23: xoxo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Enjoy your TM, I have just finished my first very tiny episode of my exercise regime! I thought it was time that I did something to stay a bit fit.
> I am also watching a program named " River Monsters" with Jeremy Wade, he is in South America, looking for a huge fish described to him by a pair of brothers, who live in this little travelled region.
> ATM they they seem to be getting stalked by a black Camon, while they are stalking, & trying to Catch a giant monster fish; and the 3 men are in a dugout Canoe, - and they caught it! Watching it was amazing!


I've watched River Monsters and quite enjoyed it!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I was seriously thinking of going back to bed and starting this day over at a later time. My morning routine is completely thrown off with a computer than only shows a black screen. The phone is a pain to play with. I finally got the old laptop out and remembered why we replaced it, it is slow, very slow.
> Just now my day turned around, the sun came out. It is negative 22 C and that is okay as the sun is out and shining brightly. I am waiting and waiting and waiting as I know spring will come, I hope.


I hope that your computer only needs a charge.. fingers crossed. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Now that I've had my morning coffee, will get Mr J his Sunday pancakes. Wishing you all a happy day. xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Then we could go in groups too.... let's go see Jacky first! :sm23: xoxo


I'm ready, just need to dig some bedding out the the boxes, oh and perhaps get some food in. I think the wind was only practising, it's really blowing now and the TV keeps threatening to go off with no signal, electrics are behaving at the moment but if I disappear this evening you know we're sitting in the dark. xx

PS you'd better bring some candles with you. :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> You must be tired of packing boxes. Do you know I have moved house only once in my. life. I lived at no 59 then married my DH who lived at 43 where we still are. When I moved here I just carrier bags. I would need several vans now! in


I am, but I just do a little a day and it's getting there. We're running out of room for the boxes I've packed. Will be better when we have the moving van here and clear out what I've packed to make room for the rest of it. I'm about 90-95% packed now, so feel pretty good about it. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Caught up again. Been busy here had family staying again! It's been not very nice as the poor little one has a terrible attack of Chicken Pox. I seem to have spent so much time trying to cheer him up. DH isn't very well, he got a call from the hospital to say he had an infection & needed ABs. He looks better this morning, thank goodness & the family have gone home. It's very quiet without them. I'm off to do a pile of washing up, our dishwasher has given up on us, think it's going to be a new one but we will get the 'man' out first. Hope you are all having a good weekend. It's very windy & damp here, glad I'm staying in for the rest of the day. Love to you all. Xx


So sorry your DH is still feeling poorly. Glad they've got him on ABs and hopefully he'll improve quickly. Sending many healing and comforting hugs to both of you and much love, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> I can relate.. wouldn't it be nice if we could say "beam me up Scotty" and land anywhere in the world. :sm17: xoxo


It would be awesome!!! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I don't know where to start tonight. I'm home from Stephens and he's been very sad all weekend, trying not to show it as usual. When I got home Kathleen's daughter had left a message on my house phone to tell me that Kathleen had passed away. She saw my name and number in Kathleen's address book so thought she'd better let me know. I had my lunch for one, it was cottage pie. While I was eating it an advert came on the tv for dog food. I have to say it looked much more appetizing than the cottage pie! Pie was ok though it tasted better than it looked.

I texted Donna to see how she was and she says she feels great but did I know that Mavis, my over 60 friend who sat with me now and again had died. I'm not sure if it was yesterday. I was knitting her a wingspan. (As if that makes any difference) seemingly it was her gall bladder. She's just gone 90. I liked her very much. We would have a giggle together. It was her son that put my central heating in. The trouble is all her family are either visiting Australia this week or they live there. Life's a mess isn't it?

On my way home I decided I wouldn't go to see Albert as his roses would be just fine, then when I got near I decided to go. I told you that someone has put a memory bench near to Albert. I chatted and checked roses and a man came up to me. It was the owner of the seat. We got on talking, and I knew no more than he was in tears. His wife had just died in August. He told me she had had,dementia for three years, then he broke down again. They'd been married 54yrs I think. So I thought it was strange that this man just had me at this very moment in his life, when I wasn't going to go to the crem today.

Anyway, after that I came home, where I picked up all the news from my phone. 

I'm going to s and b today although marg isn't, she's off to another funeral of some old friend. I don't know her. Might change my mind tomorrow. I'm 3 short at our table already. 

I'm going to catchup now. I hope you are all ok.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I don't know where to start tonight. I'm home from Stephens and he's been very sad all weekend, trying not to show it as usual. When I got home Kathleen's daughter had left a message on my house phone to tell me that Kathleen had passed away. She saw my name and number in Kathleen's address book so thought she'd better let me know. I had my lunch for one, it was cottage pie. While I was eating it an advert came on the tv for dog food. I have to say it looked much more appetizing than the cottage pie! Pie was ok though it tasted better than it looked.
> 
> I texted Donna to see how she was and she says she feels great but did I know that Mavis, my over 60 friend who sat with me now and again had died. I'm not sure if it was yesterday. I was knitting her a wingspan. (As if that makes any difference) seemingly it was her gall bladder. She's just gone 90. I liked her very much. We would have a giggle together. It was her son that put my central heating in. The trouble is all her family are either visiting Australia this week or they live there. Life's a mess isn't it?
> 
> On my way home I decided I wouldn't go to see Albert as his roses would be just fine, then when I got near I decided to go. I told you that someone has put a memory bench near to Albert. I chatted and checked roses and a man came up to me. It was the owner of the seat. We got on talking, and I knew no more than he was in tears. His wife had just died in August. He told me she had had,dementia for three years, then he broke down again. They'd been married 54yrs I think. So I thought it was strange that this man just had me at this very moment in his life, when I wasn't going to go to the crem today.
> 
> Anyway, after that I came home, where I picked up all the news from my phone.
> 
> I'm going to s and b today although marg isn't, she's off to another funeral of some old friend. I don't know her. Might change my mind tomorrow. I'm 3 short at our table already.
> 
> I'm going to catchup now. I hope you are all ok.


That was an interesting and sad and unusual day. You needed to be there today for that man and I'm sure he really appreciates that you were. So sorry about your friend Mavis. Another loss for you. Sending you many condolences and warm and comforting hugs and much love, Susan! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> So sorry you lost your friend Susan but I know nothing I say will help except I'm thinking of you! xxxx


Thank you all so much. My supporting sisters. I don't want to lose any of you, so behave yourselves ok?


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> That is the frustration of enjoying more than one craft, I love to sew, as you know but I also love to knit while watching TV or Netflix, that is, to me, the lazy option!! Have you thought of looking for items from the thrift shop that you can use to make quilts, including pretty fabric clothes and donated bed sheets for the backing? The only thing I buy new is the wadding!! xxxx


I had not thought of that honestly.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> No problem with that here. Mr. wonderful is home.


The two of you enjoy it too. It's one of the nicest things to happen when you are so much in love. I love to hear how you two get on together. Never stop. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> That may come true one day. I often think of the Jetson's when I start the robot vacuum, the robot floor scrubbed and then sit down and facetime with the greatgrands. When the program Jetson's was on these things were things we knew could never happen.


I can remember the jetsons, I used to love the cartoon. And also I remember going to Epcot center over 30yrs ago in Florida when Stephen was 16. It was our first time and we went into future world. And saw all sorts of way out items which I thought would never happen. On horizons, I remember a boy model looking at a tv screen and he was talking to his friend. I never thought that would happen. But look at FaceTime. Yes, it's all coming true.


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> That was an interesting and sad and unusual day. You needed to be there today for that man and I'm sure he really appreciates that you were. So sorry about your friend Mavis. Another loss for you. Sending you many condolences and warm and comforting hugs and much love, Susan! xxxooo


Thank you Pam. I'm ok now, was just a bit of a shock.mind you don't pack ric by mistake! Xx


----------



## jinx

And and and we could be home before dark. 


Islander said:


> Then we could go in groups too.... let's go see Jacky first! :sm23: xoxo


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> And and and we could be home before dark.


What happens at dark lol?

But yes that would be awesome.
We could all pop to a favourite spot for a cuppa in the morning.

And then lunch at some sweet little shop , a bit of shopping..
And back home in time for dinner.


----------



## linkan

Susan , this week has been too rough on you.
I think maybe you and that man both needed each other for that moment. Funny how that works isn't it?
Love you bunches.
Off to visit jen , she's getting cabin fever stuck in the house.
Of course now it has started to snow after raining all morning.
I'm told it will all freeze by tonight,and be gone by tomorrow.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I don't know where to start tonight. I'm home from Stephens and he's been very sad all weekend, trying not to show it as usual. When I got home Kathleen's daughter had left a message on my house phone to tell me that Kathleen had passed away. She saw my name and number in Kathleen's address book so thought she'd better let me know. I had my lunch for one, it was cottage pie. While I was eating it an advert came on the tv for dog food. I have to say it looked much more appetizing than the cottage pie! Pie was ok though it tasted better than it looked.
> 
> I texted Donna to see how she was and she says she feels great but did I know that Mavis, my over 60 friend who sat with me now and again had died. I'm not sure if it was yesterday. I was knitting her a wingspan. (As if that makes any difference) seemingly it was her gall bladder. She's just gone 90. I liked her very much. We would have a giggle together. It was her son that put my central heating in. The trouble is all her family are either visiting Australia this week or they live there. Life's a mess isn't it?
> 
> On my way home I decided I wouldn't go to see Albert as his roses would be just fine, then when I got near I decided to go. I told you that someone has put a memory bench near to Albert. I chatted and checked roses and a man came up to me. It was the owner of the seat. We got on talking, and I knew no more than he was in tears. His wife had just died in August. He told me she had had,dementia for three years, then he broke down again. They'd been married 54yrs I think. So I thought it was strange that this man just had me at this very moment in his life, when I wasn't going to go to the crem today.
> 
> Anyway, after that I came home, where I picked up all the news from my phone.
> 
> I'm going to s and b today although marg isn't, she's off to another funeral of some old friend. I don't know her. Might change my mind tomorrow. I'm 3 short at our table already.
> 
> I'm going to catchup now. I hope you are all ok.


Not the best of weekends then? Still they had all reached good ages, there's hope for us. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Susan , this week has been too rough on you.
> I think maybe you and that man both needed each other for that moment. Funny how that works isn't it?
> Love you bunches.
> Off to visit jen , she's getting cabin fever stuck in the house.
> Of course now it has started to snow after raining all morning.
> I'm told it will all freeze by tonight,and be gone by tomorrow.


As if we haven't got enough with the wind and rain some smarta**e weather forecaster just mentioned the 
S word on our forecast too. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Thank you Pam. I'm ok now, was just a bit of a shock.mind you don't pack ric by mistake! Xx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> As if we haven't got enough with the wind and rain some smarta**e weather forecaster just mentioned the
> S word on our forecast too. xx


Noooooooooooo!!! :sm14: :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Noooooooooooo!!! :sm14: :sm16: xxxooo


Yeeeees, :sm23: Actually the wind has died right down, don't know whether it has finished now but if it has we've got away with it this time, a couple of hours and it's gone, hopefully for good. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yeeeees, :sm23: Actually the wind has died right down, don't know whether it has finished now but if it has we've got away with it this time, a couple of hours and it's gone, hopefully for good. xx


One can definitely hope!!! That would be great! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

We had less than an inch of the white stuff and even though it is really cold out some of it has melted!


----------



## LondonChris

Thanks Pam xxx


Miss Pam said:


> So sorry your DH is still feeling poorly. Glad they've got him on ABs and hopefully he'll improve quickly. Sending many healing and comforting hugs to both of you and much love, too! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> One can definitely hope!!! That would be great! xxxooo


Off to bed now before it changes its mind. Night night.xx


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's chilly but clear here again this morning. Will be working on the packing today after I get through with going for a few groceries. Have a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo
> 
> 
> 
> jinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning. Soon the packing and moving will be over with. Then the removal fun starts with the unpacking.
> 
> 
> 
> I think. that once the actual Shift begins, everything will feel like it is taking forever to get completed ????, but before you realise, That all of your belongings are in the place that they belong, and you willbe able to sit down & relax; and you will be in your beautiful new home; just basking i????????????n the perfect indoor temperature, over which you have full control!!
Click to expand...


----------



## linkan

Tonight was lovely.. But I've pushed it too much too fast. Fevers back with a vengeance and i am not feeling my normal bubbly self. .. Okay i am , but I'm not liking that i am..


----------



## linkan

Gonna call the doc tomorrow and let her know I'm just not getting there.
Eeeeeeeegads lol. 
I'm watching alone in the wilderness..this man is amazing.. went to Alaska alone , built a cabin alone.. Survived 60 years alone. 
Made all his own stuff.. I love this guy he's so awesome. And he weren't no spring chicken when he started...


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I've watched River Monsters and quite enjoyed it!


The creatures he finds are huge, and fascinating, but I don't think I would ever be anywhere near the places, that he frequents!


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Now that I've had my morning coffee, will get Mr J his Sunday pancakes. Wishing you all a happy day. xoxox


mmmm pancakes!!!! Haven't had pancakes for absolutely ages!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I don't know where to start tonight. I'm home from Stephens and he's been very sad all weekend, trying not to show it as usual. When I got home Kathleen's daughter had left a message on my house phone to tell me that Kathleen had passed away. She saw my name and number in Kathleen's address book so thought she'd better let me know. I had my lunch for one, it was cottage pie. While I was eating it an advert came on the tv for dog food. I have to say it looked much more appetizing than the cottage pie! Pie was ok though it tasted better than it looked.
> 
> I texted Donna to see how she was and she says she feels great but did I know that Mavis, my over 60 friend who sat with me now and again had died. I'm not sure if it was yesterday. I was knitting her a wingspan. (As if that makes any difference) seemingly it was her gall bladder. She's just gone 90. I liked her very much. We would have a giggle together. It was her son that put my central heating in. The trouble is all her family are either visiting Australia this week or they live there. Life's a mess isn't it?
> 
> On my way home I decided I wouldn't go to see Albert as his roses would be just fine, then when I got near I decided to go. I told you that someone has put a memory bench near to Albert. I chatted and checked roses and a man came up to me. It was the owner of the seat. We got on talking, and I knew no more than he was in tears. His wife had just died in August. He told me she had had,dementia for three years, then he broke down again. They'd been married 54yrs I think. So I thought it was strange that this man just had me at this very moment in his life, when I wasn't going to go to the crem today.
> 
> Anyway, after that I came home, where I picked up all the news from my phone.
> 
> I'm going to s and b today although marg isn't, she's off to another funeral of some old friend. I don't know her. Might change my mind tomorrow. I'm 3 short at our table already.
> 
> I'm going to catchup now. I hope you are all ok.


I. for one, am fine; just a bit tired but will be fine.
You have had one heck of a time there, are you still ok? xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Fish tv, they watch it for hours!


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Tonight was lovely.. But I've pushed it too much too fast. Fevers back with a vengeance and i am not feeling my normal bubbly self. .. Okay i am , but I'm not liking that i am..


Oh dear, I'm going to have to come over and tell you to slow down... just like your Mom would. :sm17: xox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> And and and we could be home before dark.


Righto... home before dark! :sm04:


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Righto... home before dark! :sm04:


I wasn't home before dark... And now look at me.. Sick again lol.


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Righto... home before dark! :sm04:


Your avatar reminds me of a friend's little grandbaby. So cute.


----------



## linkan

Jen made pasta and garlic bread. 
She's upset because she says she doesn't know how to cook.. 
We told her tha tshe will get better the more she does it. She did great tonight, it was delicious.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. We had a right load of wind yesterday. Poor Bentley kept going out but didn't like his fur being ruffled so came straight back in again.

Creative Chaos this morning and then I'm taking the rest of the day off.

Wull catch up at some point. Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Fish tv, they watch it for hours!


I'm sure he's thinking how can I can in there without getting my paws wet. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Morning from a damp London. Nothing planned for today. Have appts for everyday this week, I have a great social life!! DD just arrived with spotty Felix he’s really fed up with his spots. Hope you all have a good day. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a breezy Wales, Storm Freya was a bit of a damp squib, had a few hours of quite gusty wind but it had died down by mid-evening, perhaps we were just lucky. Have been experimenting again in the kitchen, trying Shipwreck Casserole today, hope it turns out OK there's enough there to feed the entire valley, oh well I know what we will be living off this week. Nothing planned, still in limbo so will get on with some knitting, actually nothing in the diary all week so far so it could be an in front of the fire knitting week at this rate. I can cope with that as long as I'm left in peace. Have a good day, if Monday is ever a good day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Morning from a damp London. Nothing planned for today. Have appts for everyday this week, I have a great social life!! DD just arrived with spotty Felix he's really fed up with his spots. Hope you all have a good day. Xx


I don't suppose he's the only one fed up with his spots. At least you've got appointments my diary is absolutely blank. xx :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Gonna call the doc tomorrow and let her know I'm just not getting there.
> Eeeeeeeegads lol.
> I'm watching alone in the wilderness..this man is amazing.. went to Alaska alone , built a cabin alone.. Survived 60 years alone.
> Made all his own stuff.. I love this guy he's so awesome. And he weren't no spring chicken when he started...


I like watching that kind of show also, but some of the American accents can be so broad, that they get a little hard to understand. fortunately the show producers put subtext on, which makes it a bit easier, bit then one misses out on a lot of the show!????????????


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Then we could go in groups too.... let's go see Jacky first! :sm23: xoxo


I'm pretty sure she could fit us all in at a pinch!! :sm23: :sm24: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I am, but I just do a little a day and it's getting there. We're running out of room for the boxes I've packed. Will be better when we have the moving van here and clear out what I've packed to make room for the rest of it. I'm about 90-95% packed now, so feel pretty good about it. xxxooo


Well done! I'm sure it must be harder when you have to do it over a longer period, I have only ever started packing as soon as the contracts are signed, so, about 3 weeks before moving! You then don't have to worry about needing anything out of the boxes before they go on the van, you just make do!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I don't know where to start tonight. I'm home from Stephens and he's been very sad all weekend, trying not to show it as usual. When I got home Kathleen's daughter had left a message on my house phone to tell me that Kathleen had passed away. She saw my name and number in Kathleen's address book so thought she'd better let me know. I had my lunch for one, it was cottage pie. While I was eating it an advert came on the tv for dog food. I have to say it looked much more appetizing than the cottage pie! Pie was ok though it tasted better than it looked.
> 
> I texted Donna to see how she was and she says she feels great but did I know that Mavis, my over 60 friend who sat with me now and again had died. I'm not sure if it was yesterday. I was knitting her a wingspan. (As if that makes any difference) seemingly it was her gall bladder. She's just gone 90. I liked her very much. We would have a giggle together. It was her son that put my central heating in. The trouble is all her family are either visiting Australia this week or they live there. Life's a mess isn't it?
> 
> On my way home I decided I wouldn't go to see Albert as his roses would be just fine, then when I got near I decided to go. I told you that someone has put a memory bench near to Albert. I chatted and checked roses and a man came up to me. It was the owner of the seat. We got on talking, and I knew no more than he was in tears. His wife had just died in August. He told me she had had,dementia for three years, then he broke down again. They'd been married 54yrs I think. So I thought it was strange that this man just had me at this very moment in his life, when I wasn't going to go to the crem today.
> 
> Anyway, after that I came home, where I picked up all the news from my phone.
> 
> I'm going to s and b today although marg isn't, she's off to another funeral of some old friend. I don't know her. Might change my mind tomorrow. I'm 3 short at our table already.
> 
> I'm going to catchup now. I hope you are all ok.


Can't think of anyone better to comfort that poor chap, I'm sure you helped him a great deal. So sorry you seem to be losing your friends at the moment, I know it isn't funny but I had to smile when I read about the wingspan, hopefully, Mavis has her own wings now! xxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Fish tv, they watch it for hours!


I don't know if I mentioned/ this before, my dad had a huge tank with many different Tropical fish, and they were beautiful. When the tank needed cleaning, it was a whole family job (or those of us he deemed old enough) to help transfer the fish from the large tank, to the smaller tank, then removing about half the water, washing the stones & the sides of the tank, then refelling & getting the water back to the correct temperature; & finally returning the fish to their tank. I forget what most of the fish were, but the ones I remember are the Neon fish and the Angel fish; and most of the others had such beautiful colours.

I actually hadn't remembered what my age was, when dad had the fish; but it was also before television carrived, so in effect, we also had fish TV, when we were home to watch them! I think I was 8, or 9, at that time! We also had a huge, circular fishpond in our yard, which had water lillies, and some huge goldfish. We used to play chasey on the rim of it, which was about afoot for 18") wide, so there was plenty of room for kids to run around on; altho' my youngest sister would often fall in, and frighten the fish a little. 
I think the 4 youngest of us, would sometimes "accidentally" fall into the pond. then get told off by mum. We use to have great fun, when we lived in that huge house!


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EST and -16'C (3'F). It snowed both days of the weekend, but we did get sun for an hour yesterday.
I worked on the next KAL from the LYS, the shawl game with dice. Good thing I took notes about what stitch and what skein the dice told me to use, because after about 6 sections, I realised that I used the wrong needle and I had a mini shawl. (Although the US 5 looked TOO loose so I settled on US 4)
I even was able to do a couple inches on the Spector, which is knitting quite nicely now.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Tonight was lovely.. But I've pushed it too much too fast. Fevers back with a vengeance and i am not feeling my normal bubbly self. .. Okay i am , but I'm not liking that i am..


Always a temptation to say 'Yay, I'm better, let's go!' sorry you were a bit previous!! You're nearly there, fuss yourself for a couple of days, just think about you for once, Jen and Marcelina (did I spell that right?) need you in one piece!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> mmmm pancakes!!!! Haven't had pancakes for absolutely ages!


Shrove Tuesday - Pancake day tomorrow, fill yer boots!!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Oh dear, I'm going to have to come over and tell you to slow down... just like your Mom would. :sm17: xox


I'll join you Trish, we will need to gang up on her, to make her listen, and act on what we say!????????????????


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Fish tv, they watch it for hours!


Often more entertaining than the real TV, I suspect!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Shrove Tuesday - Pancake day tomorrow, fill yer boots!!! xxxx


Does instant pancakes count? With maple syrup and butter?


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Jen made pasta and garlic bread.
> She's upset because she says she doesn't know how to cook..
> We told her tha tshe will get better the more she does it. She did great tonight, it was delicious.


Oh my, that's a BIG bump!! She looks well!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Morning from a damp London. Nothing planned for today. Have appts for everyday this week, I have a great social life!! DD just arrived with spotty Felix he's really fed up with his spots. Hope you all have a good day. Xx


Oh bless him, I was 15 when I had it, so I remember how miserable it is! Sending you all healing hugs!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I wasn't home before dark... And now look at me.. Sick again lol.


that is what happens when you stay out Late, during the freezing Winter nights!!! ????????

On Ange, I almost forgot ...... tell Jen that she looks ???? beautiful! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I'm pretty sure she could fit us all in at a pinch!! :sm23: :sm24: :sm23: xxxx


I'd have a damn good try. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I don't know if I mentioned/ this before, my dad had a huge tank with many different Tropical fish, and they were beautiful. When the tank needed cleaning, it was a whole family job (or those of us he deemed old enough) to help transfer the fish from the large tank, to the smaller tank, then removing about half the water, washing the stones & the sides of the tank, then refelling & getting the water back to the correct temperature; & finally returning the fish to their tank. I forget what most of the fish were, but the ones I remember are the Neon fish and the Angel fish; and most of the others had such beautiful colours.
> 
> I actually hadn't remembered what my age was, when dad had the fish; but it was also before television carrived, so in effect, we also had fish TV, when we were home to watch them! I think I was 8, or 9, at that time! We also had a huge, circular fishpond in our yard, which had water lillies, and some huge goldfish. We used to play chasey on the rim of it, which was about afoot for 18") wide, so there was plenty of room for kids to run around on; altho' my youngest sister would often fall in, and frighten the fish a little.
> I think the 4 youngest of us, would sometimes "accidentally" fall into the pond. then get told off by mum. We use to have great fun, when we lived in that huge house!


We used to go swimming in the neighbours cow pond when Lake Ontario was too cold. Today's children wouldn't be allowed anywhere near that hole now.
I didn't use to transfer the fish when I was doing a water change. I used the tank's pump and just diverted the outflow to a bucket and had the inflow pumping from a clean bucket. I also had a water vacuum for cleaning the substrate. My fish would just sit in a corner while I was mucking with their tank. 
My cats used to like sitting on my bed and watching the fish. (I had a 35 gal on the shelf at the head of my bed, and a 35 gal hex on the floor of my bedroom.)


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a breezy Wales, Storm Freya was a bit of a damp squib, had a few hours of quite gusty wind but it had died down by mid-evening, perhaps we were just lucky. Have been experimenting again in the kitchen, trying Shipwreck Casserole today, hope it turns out OK there's enough there to feed the entire valley, oh well I know what we will be living off this week. Nothing planned, still in limbo so will get on with some knitting, actually nothing in the diary all week so far so it could be an in front of the fire knitting week at this rate. I can cope with that as long as I'm left in peace. Have a good day, if Monday is ever a good day. xx


Had to Google the casserole but it looks good, might give it a try, only thing is DH isn't keen on rice but maybe if it cooks down well he'll eat it!! Stay warm by that fire hun, the heating has just been turned of here and I'm freezing! Still, it will be warm in the shop this afternoon!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I don't know if I mentioned/ this before, my dad had a huge tank with many different Tropical fish, and they were beautiful. When the tank needed cleaning, it was a whole family job (or those of us he deemed old enough) to help transfer the fish from the large tank, to the smaller tank, then removing about half the water, washing the stones & the sides of the tank, then refelling & getting the water back to the correct temperature; & finally returning the fish to their tank. I forget what most of the fish were, but the ones I remember are the Neon fish and the Angel fish; and most of the others had such beautiful colours.
> 
> I actually hadn't remembered what my age was, when dad had the fish; but it was also before television carrived, so in effect, we also had fish TV, when we were home to watch them! I think I was 8, or 9, at that time! We also had a huge, circular fishpond in our yard, which had water lillies, and some huge goldfish. We used to play chasey on the rim of it, which was about afoot for 18") wide, so there was plenty of room for kids to run around on; altho' my youngest sister would often fall in, and frighten the fish a little.
> I think the 4 youngest of us, would sometimes "accidentally" fall into the pond. then get told off by mum. We use to have great fun, when we lived in that huge house!


In your temperatures, I don't blame anyone for 'falling in'!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Does instant pancakes count? With maple syrup and butter?


Whatever floats your boat! xxxx


----------



## jinx

I hope Felix is feeling better day by day. The little ones usually are able to bounce back quickly. 
Could it be that all he needs is AB? That would be amazing. Glad he is looking better already.


LondonChris said:


> Caught up again. Been busy here had family staying again! It's been not very nice as the poor little one has a terrible attack of Chicken Pox. I seem to have spent so much time trying to cheer him up. DH isn't very well, he got a call from the hospital to say he had an infection & needed ABs. He looks better this morning, thank goodness & the family have gone home. It's very quiet without them. I'm off to do a pile of washing up, our dishwasher has given up on us, think it's going to be a new one but we will get the 'man' out first. Hope you are all having a good weekend. It's very windy & damp here, glad I'm staying in for the rest of the day. Love to you all. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Had to Google the casserole but it looks good, might give it a try, only thing is DH isn't keen on rice but maybe if it cooks down well he'll eat it!! Stay warm by that fire hun, the heating has just been turned of here and I'm freezing! Still, it will be warm in the shop this afternoon!! xxxx


It's in the oven at the moment and I'm sitting here with my fingers crossed hoping it will be OK, will take a peek in a minute to see how it's coming, I wonder if you could put dried pasta in it instead of rice, my DH won't eat pasta but I think yours does doesn't he? xxxx

Our heat has just been turned on 'cause someone forgot to do it this morning when HE got up.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a breezy Wales, Storm Freya was a bit of a damp squib, had a few hours of quite gusty wind but it had died down by mid-evening, perhaps we were just lucky. Have been experimenting again in the kitchen, trying Shipwreck Casserole today, hope it turns out OK there's enough there to feed the entire valley, oh well I know what we will be living off this week. Nothing planned, still in limbo so will get on with some knitting, actually nothing in the diary all week so far so it could be an in front of the fire knitting week at this rate. I can cope with that as long as I'm left in peace. Have a good day, if Monday is ever a good day. xx


I hope that casserole turned out ok, as it sounds like you will be eating it for a while. We had steak and ale pie yesterday, but DD said she's making leftover casserole tonight to clear out the refrigerator. It'll be a surprise. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Morning from a damp London. Nothing planned for today. Have appts for everyday this week, I have a great social life!! DD just arrived with spotty Felix he's really fed up with his spots. Hope you all have a good day. Xx


I hope Felix is feeling better soon.
I also hope you don't feel like a pincushion by the end of the week.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. We had a right load of wind yesterday. Poor Bentley kept going out but didn't like his fur being ruffled so came straight back in again.
> 
> Creative Chaos this morning and then I'm taking the rest of the day off.
> 
> Wull catch up at some point. Happy Monday everyone. xx


Mama-cat went outside to play with the snowflakes.
At one point last night she was screaming inside the house. I ran to find her at the front window, screaming at the cat who had jumped up into the outside of the window. He's a nice black and white stray that has been here before. She definitely didn't like THAT cat.


----------



## jinx

Sounds like you were just what the man needed. It is probably hard for him to talk to his family as they cannot understand what he is experiencing. You know what he is going through. 
Sorry your have lost your friends. It is hard to see them leave us.


grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I don't know where to start tonight. I'm home from Stephens and he's been very sad all weekend, trying not to show it as usual. When I got home Kathleen's daughter had left a message on my house phone to tell me that Kathleen had passed away. She saw my name and number in Kathleen's address book so thought she'd better let me know. I had my lunch for one, it was cottage pie. While I was eating it an advert came on the tv for dog food. I have to say it looked much more appetizing than the cottage pie! Pie was ok though it tasted better than it looked.
> 
> I texted Donna to see how she was and she says she feels great but did I know that Mavis, my over 60 friend who sat with me now and again had died. I'm not sure if it was yesterday. I was knitting her a wingspan. (As if that makes any difference) seemingly it was her gall bladder. She's just gone 90. I liked her very much. We would have a giggle together. It was her son that put my central heating in. The trouble is all her family are either visiting Australia this week or they live there. Life's a mess isn't it?
> 
> On my way home I decided I wouldn't go to see Albert as his roses would be just fine, then when I got near I decided to go. I told you that someone has put a memory bench near to Albert. I chatted and checked roses and a man came up to me. It was the owner of the seat. We got on talking, and I knew no more than he was in tears. His wife had just died in August. He told me she had had,dementia for three years, then he broke down again. They'd been married 54yrs I think. So I thought it was strange that this man just had me at this very moment in his life, when I wasn't going to go to the crem today.
> 
> Anyway, after that I came home, where I picked up all the news from my phone.
> 
> I'm going to s and b today although marg isn't, she's off to another funeral of some old friend. I don't know her. Might change my mind tomorrow. I'm 3 short at our table already.
> 
> I'm going to catchup now. I hope you are all ok.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Jen made pasta and garlic bread.
> She's upset because she says she doesn't know how to cook..
> We told her tha tshe will get better the more she does it. She did great tonight, it was delicious.


There are youtube videos for everything.
And it does get better with practice.
Lovely baby bump.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> There are youtube videos for everything.
> And it does get better with practice.
> Lovely baby bump.


I couldn't cook to save my life when we first got married but we're still alive after all these years so I must be doing something right, but would love to see some of the things we had when we first married. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Fish tv, they watch it for hours!


That looks familiar with kitty watching fish TV.
Is that a tree philodendron in the right corner? I've never seen one underwater? Or is it artificial?


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Gonna call the doc tomorrow and let her know I'm just not getting there.
> Eeeeeeeegads lol.
> I'm watching alone in the wilderness..this man is amazing.. went to Alaska alone , built a cabin alone.. Survived 60 years alone.
> Made all his own stuff.. I love this guy he's so awesome. And he weren't no spring chicken when he started...


It's probably a good thing to call the doctor.
Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> The two of you enjoy it too. It's one of the nicest things to happen when you are so much in love. I love to hear how you two get on together. Never stop. Xxx


I try to remember he was first my friend. I try not to talk badly about my friends or treat them with disrespect and I try to treat him the same way. I am not always successful, but I am human.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> We had less than an inch of the white stuff and even though it is really cold out some of it has melted!


We had 2 inches Saturday and 1 inch overnight. We're supposed to get lake effect flurries every day this week when the wind blows the wrong way.
We might get sun on Friday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Yeeeees, :sm23: Actually the wind has died right down, don't know whether it has finished now but if it has we've got away with it this time, a couple of hours and it's gone, hopefully for good. xx


Fast moving storms are always better than ones that hang around and cause damage for a sustained length of time.


----------



## jinx

Sad to hear. I thought you were doing well and now a set back. Hoping with a nights rest you are feeling somewhat better.


linkan said:


> Gonna call the doc tomorrow and let her know I'm just not getting there.
> Eeeeeeeegads lol.
> I'm watching alone in the wilderness..this man is amazing.. went to Alaska alone , built a cabin alone.. Survived 60 years alone.
> Made all his own stuff.. I love this guy he's so awesome. And he weren't no spring chicken when he started...


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> What happens at dark lol?
> 
> But yes that would be awesome.
> We could all pop to a favourite spot for a cuppa in the morning.
> 
> And then lunch at some sweet little shop , a bit of shopping..
> And back home in time for dinner.


That sounds lovely for a get-together.
Now one of us just needs to win a lottery. :sm17:


----------



## jinx

Morning. I had to ask Mr. Google about shipwreck casserole. It sounds like my type of food. I will have to search for a instant pot recipe. Thanks for mentioning it.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a breezy Wales, Storm Freya was a bit of a damp squib, had a few hours of quite gusty wind but it had died down by mid-evening, perhaps we were just lucky. Have been experimenting again in the kitchen, trying Shipwreck Casserole today, hope it turns out OK there's enough there to feed the entire valley, oh well I know what we will be living off this week. Nothing planned, still in limbo so will get on with some knitting, actually nothing in the diary all week so far so it could be an in front of the fire knitting week at this rate. I can cope with that as long as I'm left in peace. Have a good day, if Monday is ever a good day. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I don't know where to start tonight. I'm home from Stephens and he's been very sad all weekend, trying not to show it as usual. When I got home Kathleen's daughter had left a message on my house phone to tell me that Kathleen had passed away. She saw my name and number in Kathleen's address book so thought she'd better let me know. I had my lunch for one, it was cottage pie. While I was eating it an advert came on the tv for dog food. I have to say it looked much more appetizing than the cottage pie! Pie was ok though it tasted better than it looked.
> 
> I texted Donna to see how she was and she says she feels great but did I know that Mavis, my over 60 friend who sat with me now and again had died. I'm not sure if it was yesterday. I was knitting her a wingspan. (As if that makes any difference) seemingly it was her gall bladder. She's just gone 90. I liked her very much. We would have a giggle together. It was her son that put my central heating in. The trouble is all her family are either visiting Australia this week or they live there. Life's a mess isn't it?
> 
> On my way home I decided I wouldn't go to see Albert as his roses would be just fine, then when I got near I decided to go. I told you that someone has put a memory bench near to Albert. I chatted and checked roses and a man came up to me. It was the owner of the seat. We got on talking, and I knew no more than he was in tears. His wife had just died in August. He told me she had had,dementia for three years, then he broke down again. They'd been married 54yrs I think. So I thought it was strange that this man just had me at this very moment in his life, when I wasn't going to go to the crem today.
> 
> Anyway, after that I came home, where I picked up all the news from my phone.
> 
> I'm going to s and b today although marg isn't, she's off to another funeral of some old friend. I don't know her. Might change my mind tomorrow. I'm 3 short at our table already.
> 
> I'm going to catchup now. I hope you are all ok.


I'm sorry that you have had so many losses all together.
I think that meeting that man was being in the right place at the right time.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great Monday.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EST and -16'C (3'F). It snowed both days of the weekend, but we did get sun for an hour yesterday.
> I worked on the next KAL from the LYS, the shawl game with dice. Good thing I took notes about what stitch and what skein the dice told me to use, because after about 6 sections, I realised that I used the wrong needle and I had a mini shawl. (Although the US 5 looked TOO loose so I settled on US 4)
> I even was able to do a couple inches on the Spector, which is knitting quite nicely now.


Morning. You are an amazingly patient knitter. Most knitters I know have to have a cool down period after frogging. You seem to just carry on until you get it right. Good for you.


----------



## jinx

Yes pancake Tuesday. I have a box in the freezer and will pop some in the toaster tomorrow a.m. 
Are jelly filled donuts about the same as the yummy that is also a tradition on Shrove Tuesday?


London Girl said:


> Shrove Tuesday - Pancake day tomorrow, fill yer boots!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Had to Google the casserole but it looks good, might give it a try, only thing is DH isn't keen on rice but maybe if it cooks down well he'll eat it!! Stay warm by that fire hun, the heating has just been turned of here and I'm freezing! Still, it will be warm in the shop this afternoon!! xxxx


I was thinking the same thing. If the rice is hidden in the casserole he will try it and hopefully find he likes it. I have to order rice before I can make it.


----------



## jinx

We have had "surprise casserole" in the past. It was usually served the day before payday and was necessary as the fridge was getting empty.


nitz8catz said:


> I hope that casserole turned out ok, as it sounds like you will be eating it for a while. We had steak and ale pie yesterday, but DD said she's making leftover casserole tonight to clear out the refrigerator. It'll be a surprise. :sm17:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Fast moving storms are always better than ones that hang around and cause damage for a sustained length of time.


Actually just found out we didn't escape quite unscathed, a small part of the single garage roof has blown off so will have to replace that soon. My car is in that garage!!!!!!! xx


----------



## jinx

To this day Harold will not eat spaghetti. Many years ago I served spaghetti and the kids and Harold would not eat it. Alas they gave it to the dog and the dog would not eat it. I am not kidding that is true. 


Barn-dweller said:


> I couldn't cook to save my life when we first got married but we're still alive after all these years so I must be doing something right, but would love to see some of the things we had when we first married. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds lovely for a get-together.
> Now one of us just needs to win a lottery. :sm17:


I try every week. xx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Actually just found out we didn't escape quite unscathed, a small part of the single garage roof has blown off so will have to replace that soon. My car is in that garage!!!!!!! xx


Oh no!! Hope your car was unscathed and I suppose it could have been a lot worse. Will it be expensive to repair?

My Shipwreck Casserole is in the slow cooker now, will be all ready when I get home from the shop, thanks for the inspiration!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> To this day Harold will not eat spaghetti. Many years ago I served spaghetti and the kids and Harold would not eat it. Alas they gave it to the dog and the dog would not eat it. I am not kidding that is true.


What on earth could you have done to spaghetti to make it so undesirable?!!! Maybe to an unconditioned eye, it looked like worms!! Most dogs will eat anything thought, possibly even worms!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. It was a lovely day yesterday as the sun shined brightly all day. We are in for another sunshiny day with the actual temperature of negative 9 and wind chill of negative 30. Baby it is cold outside. I am thankful, very thankful it is warm inside. I had planned to go out today, but will wait and hope tomorrow is a bit warmer.
Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> I think. that once the actual Shift begins, everything will feel like it is taking forever to get completed ????, but before you realise, That all of your belongings are in the place that they belong, and you willbe able to sit down & relax; and you will be in your beautiful new home; just basking i????????????n the perfect indoor temperature, over which you have full control!!


I know. It's getting through this part that's a challenge right now, but we will! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Gonna call the doc tomorrow and let her know I'm just not getting there.
> Eeeeeeeegads lol.
> I'm watching alone in the wilderness..this man is amazing.. went to Alaska alone , built a cabin alone.. Survived 60 years alone.
> Made all his own stuff.. I love this guy he's so awesome. And he weren't no spring chicken when he started...


I hope you get in to see the doctor today and that she can help you out. Sending more healing hugs and lots of love! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Fish tv, they watch it for hours!


Great entertainment for them! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Jen made pasta and garlic bread.
> She's upset because she says she doesn't know how to cook..
> We told her tha tshe will get better the more she does it. She did great tonight, it was delicious.


Good for her and, yes, the more she does it, the better she'll get! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh no!! Hope your car was unscathed and I suppose it could have been a lot worse. Will it be expensive to repair?
> 
> My Shipwreck Casserole is in the slow cooker now, will be all ready when I get home from the shop, thanks for the inspiration!!! xxxx


No damage and just one sheet of corrugated roofing needs replacing. Dinner was OK, I wondered at first but the taste sort of grew on me if you know what I mean. Found it a bit bland, worcester sauce helped but it needs spicing up a bit. At least it was edible and will not get wasted. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well done! I'm sure it must be harder when you have to do it over a longer period, I have only ever started packing as soon as the contracts are signed, so, about 3 weeks before moving! You then don't have to worry about needing anything out of the boxes before they go on the van, you just make do!! xxxx


Fortunately, I've managed to pack so I haven't found too many things I need out of the packed boxes. This week will see everything finding its way into a box at some point. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EST and -16'C (3'F). It snowed both days of the weekend, but we did get sun for an hour yesterday.
> I worked on the next KAL from the LYS, the shawl game with dice. Good thing I took notes about what stitch and what skein the dice told me to use, because after about 6 sections, I realised that I used the wrong needle and I had a mini shawl. (Although the US 5 looked TOO loose so I settled on US 4)
> I even was able to do a couple inches on the Spector, which is knitting quite nicely now.


Sounds like you had a good knitting weekend. Hopefully your weather will begin to warm up and clear up soon! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh my, that's a BIG bump!! She looks well!! xxxx


Yes, she does! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Another sunny day here today. Will be off this morning to spend some time with a friend. Our DS arrives later today. Will be great to see him again and have him here to help us out. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> No damage and just one sheet of corrugated roofing needs replacing. Dinner was OK, I wondered at first but the taste sort of grew on me if you know what I mean. Found it a bit bland, worcester sauce helped but it needs spicing up a bit. At least it was edible and will not get wasted. xxxx


Glad there was no damage to your car and it doesn't sound like the fix will be too difficult. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. It was a lovely day yesterday as the sun shined brightly all day. We are in for another sunshiny day with the actual temperature of negative 9 and wind chill of negative 30. Baby it is cold outside. I am thankful, very thankful it is warm inside. I had planned to go out today, but will wait and hope tomorrow is a bit warmer.
> Happy Monday everyone.


Glad you had at least a little bit of sunshine to brighten your day! Hopefully some higher temperatures will follow soon!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Another sunny day here today. Will be off this morning to spend some time with a friend. Our DS arrives later today. Will be great to see him again and have him here to help us out. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Good boy!! We'll be hanging on your every word over the next few weeks, come and see us whenever you can, we'll be here to give you encouragement and sympathy if necessary!!! Hugs!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Yes pancake Tuesday. I have a box in the freezer and will pop some in the toaster tomorrow a.m.
> Are jelly filled donuts about the same as the yummy that is also a tradition on Shrove Tuesday?


Er....no!! :sm22: :sm23: :sm16: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I was thinking the same thing. If the rice is hidden in the casserole he will try it and hopefully find he likes it. I have to order rice before I can make it.


I found some in the cupboard that has been there since Methuselah was a boy but there was nothing crawling about in it so I guess it's ok!! :sm15: xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good boy!! We'll be hanging on your every word over the next few weeks, come and see us whenever you can, we'll be here to give you encouragement and sympathy if necessary!!! Hugs!! xxxxxxxx


Thank you! It's so great we all have each other to watch each other's backs and support us all when we need it! Love you all lots and am thankful every day to have you all in my life! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> I can imagine.


T came out and immediately said can I have a cuddle. She clung on so tight I was quite concerned for her. She is the sensitive one.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> So sorry Lisa, I do understand... I'm a bit like you! I very rarely touch mine. xoxo


Nor I. I prefer hand-sewing.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Glad you had at least a little bit of sunshine to brighten your day! Hopefully some higher temperatures will follow soon!! xxx


Oh you've changed your avatar again, I must be very boring I've never changed mine. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> So sorry your DH is still feeling poorly. Glad they've got him on ABs and hopefully he'll improve quickly. Sending many healing and comforting hugs to both of you and much love, too! xxxooo


The same from me as well Chris. Time to catch that lucky streak!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I don't know where to start tonight. I'm home from Stephens and he's been very sad all weekend, trying not to show it as usual. When I got home Kathleen's daughter had left a message on my house phone to tell me that Kathleen had passed away. She saw my name and number in Kathleen's address book so thought she'd better let me know. I had my lunch for one, it was cottage pie. While I was eating it an advert came on the tv for dog food. I have to say it looked much more appetizing than the cottage pie! Pie was ok though it tasted better than it looked.
> 
> I texted Donna to see how she was and she says she feels great but did I know that Mavis, my over 60 friend who sat with me now and again had died. I'm not sure if it was yesterday. I was knitting her a wingspan. (As if that makes any difference) seemingly it was her gall bladder. She's just gone 90. I liked her very much. We would have a giggle together. It was her son that put my central heating in. The trouble is all her family are either visiting Australia this week or they live there. Life's a mess isn't it?
> 
> On my way home I decided I wouldn't go to see Albert as his roses would be just fine, then when I got near I decided to go. I told you that someone has put a memory bench near to Albert. I chatted and checked roses and a man came up to me. It was the owner of the seat. We got on talking, and I knew no more than he was in tears. His wife had just died in August. He told me she had had,dementia for three years, then he broke down again. They'd been married 54yrs I think. So I thought it was strange that this man just had me at this very moment in his life, when I wasn't going to go to the crem today.
> 
> Anyway, after that I came home, where I picked up all the news from my phone.
> 
> I'm going to s and b today although marg isn't, she's off to another funeral of some old friend. I don't know her. Might change my mind tomorrow. I'm 3 short at our table already.
> 
> I'm going to catchup now. I hope you are all ok.


I believe in Karma. You were meant to be there for that man. Albert knew that too.


----------



## SaxonLady

The sun is finally shining though it is surrounded by cloud. I finally got to see a Dr this morning to get my blood and x-ray results. My blood is fine and all the x-rays show is that my neck and shoulders are riddled with osteoarthritis. I could have told them that!


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Fish tv, they watch it for hours!


Your fish tank is lovely and I used to have that same crockpot!


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> We have had "surprise casserole" in the past. It was usually served the day before payday and was necessary as the fridge was getting empty.


that is how some family favorites are discovered.

Nothing like scraping the barrel to create something new and unique.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Jen made pasta and garlic bread.
> She's upset because she says she doesn't know how to cook..
> We told her tha tshe will get better the more she does it. She did great tonight, it was delicious.


She is so lovely and that's what I told her about cooking!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Had to Google the casserole but it looks good, might give it a try, only thing is DH isn't keen on rice but maybe if it cooks down well he'll eat it!! Stay warm by that fire hun, the heating has just been turned of here and I'm freezing! Still, it will be warm in the shop this afternoon!! xxxx


I made this casserole the other day it was so good got a thumbs up from all three of us, the only change I made was I used a can of tomato sauce instead of the tomato soup
https://www.theseasonedmom.com/amish-hamburger-casserole/#wprm-recipe-container-39051


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> The sun is finally shining though it is surrounded by cloud. I finally got to see a Dr this morning to get my blood and x-ray results. My blood is fine and all the x-rays show is that my neck and shoulders are riddled with osteoarthritis. I could have told them that!


A long wait for nothing then, at least you haven't done it any more damage. Lucky you having the sun, our lawn is white at the moment, not sure whether it's snow or hail and not going out to find out. xx


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> I made this casserole the other day it was so good got a thumbs up from all three of us, the only change I made was I used a can of tomato sauce instead of the tomato soup
> https://www.theseasonedmom.com/amish-hamburger-casserole/#wprm-recipe-container-39051


Wow, that is a lot of cheese.


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I made this casserole the other day it was so good got a thumbs up from all three of us, the only change I made was I used a can of tomato sauce instead of the tomato soup
> https://www.theseasonedmom.com/amish-hamburger-casserole/#wprm-recipe-container-39051


I don't like tomato soup so used some home made mushroom, celery and garlic soup instead and some stock. xx


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> The sun is finally shining though it is surrounded by cloud. I finally got to see a Dr this morning to get my blood and x-ray results. My blood is fine and all the x-rays show is that my neck and shoulders are riddled with osteoarthritis. I could have told them that!


I am glad there is nothing seriously wrong that needs immediate attention. On the wait to get the x-rays and to receive the report I best remain silent.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh you've changed your avatar again, I must be very boring I've never changed mine. xx


I was aiming at changing it every day just to make you smile but I forgot yesterday!! This is my sister and I ready for my first day at school!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> The sun is finally shining though it is surrounded by cloud. I finally got to see a Dr this morning to get my blood and x-ray results. My blood is fine and all the x-rays show is that my neck and shoulders are riddled with osteoarthritis. I could have told them that!


At least you know there's nothing worse lurking now! Sorry about the osteoporosis, the curse of senior ladies, I doubt any of us have dodged that!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening all.... It's been a pleasant day today. I went to s and b and we all commiserated on Kathleen's death, and it was nice to talk about her. Margaret didn't come because she was at a funeral. (The local undertakers making a packet this week). Then Margaret came up to bring me some clotted cream rice pads from m and s. They are gorgeous. She always gets me some when she goes. I paye her for them I'm a standing order. 

I haven't anything more to say tonight I don't think. So I'll catch up. Love you all.


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I made this casserole the other day it was so good got a thumbs up from all three of us, the only change I made was I used a can of tomato sauce instead of the tomato soup
> https://www.theseasonedmom.com/amish-hamburger-casserole/#wprm-recipe-container-39051


That's different! Maybe Jen could try that one, it looks quite easy! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't like tomato soup so used some home made mushroom, celery and garlic soup instead and some stock. xx


I used the tomato soup and it was very tasty. I should have added more liquid as the bottom burnt when it got dry. I put some cheese on the top when I got home and left it cooking for 10 minutes. DH ate it and liked it, rice and all, hurrah!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Jen made pasta and garlic bread.
> She's upset because she says she doesn't know how to cook..
> We told her tha tshe will get better the more she does it. She did great tonight, it was delicious.


All I can say is that Jen is looooking goooood


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't suppose he's the only one fed up with his spots. At least you've got appointments my diary is absolutely blank. xx :sm23:


Aren't there any clubs or things like knitting circles where you live. You've got to go out to meet people. I'd be lost without going out. Think about it?


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Can't think of anyone better to comfort that poor chap, I'm sure you helped him a great deal. So sorry you seem to be losing your friends at the moment, I know it isn't funny but I had to smile when I read about the wingspan, hopefully, Mavis has her own wings now! xxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hey Londy ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I used the tomato soup and it was very tasty. I should have added more liquid as the bottom burnt when it got dry. I put some cheese on the top when I got home and left it cooking for 10 minutes. DH ate it and liked it, rice and all, hurrah!! xxxx


Mine didn't catch but I did add more liquid before the end as it looked a bit dry. Glad DH ate it and even enjoyed it. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Aren't there any clubs or things like knitting circles where you live. You've got to go out to meet people. I'd be lost without going out. Think about it?


It's on my to do list when/if we ever move. There's nothing close to unless I want to learn jiving or yoga. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Wow, that is a lot of cheese.


You don't use all of the cheese but it was awesome I had enough left to make it again! I didn't make it again but I could have and it was enough to easily feed six people so you are not getting all that cheese unless you eat the whole thing which you might cause it was good!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> That's different! Maybe Jen could try that one, it looks quite easy! xxx


It was easy and I used more peppers than it called for because yummmmm!(sweet peppers)


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> The sun is finally shining though it is surrounded by cloud. I finally got to see a Dr this morning to get my blood and x-ray results. My blood is fine and all the x-rays show is that my neck and shoulders are riddled with osteoarthritis. I could have told them that!


Glad you finally got to see a Dr. this a.m. and glad your blood is fine. So what will they do for you with the osteoarthritis? xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I made this casserole the other day it was so good got a thumbs up from all three of us, the only change I made was I used a can of tomato sauce instead of the tomato soup
> https://www.theseasonedmom.com/amish-hamburger-casserole/#wprm-recipe-container-39051


That looks yummy! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I was aiming at changing it every day just to make you smile but I forgot yesterday!! This is my sister and I ready for my first day at school!!!xxxx


It's another great photo! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Evening all.... It's been a pleasant day today. I went to s and b and we all commiserated on Kathleen's death, and it was nice to talk about her. Margaret didn't come because she was at a funeral. (The local undertakers making a packet this week). Then Margaret came up to bring me some clotted cream rice pads from m and s. They are gorgeous. She always gets me some when she goes. I paye her for them I'm a standing order.
> 
> I haven't anything more to say tonight I don't think. So I'll catch up. Love you all.


I'm glad you went and had a good talk. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I used the tomato soup and it was very tasty. I should have added more liquid as the bottom burnt when it got dry. I put some cheese on the top when I got home and left it cooking for 10 minutes. DH ate it and liked it, rice and all, hurrah!! xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

I certainly need some luck!


SaxonLady said:


> The same from me as well Chris. Time to catch that lucky streak!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I wasn't home before dark... And now look at me.. Sick again lol.


I'm rarely home before dark, if we are out, now ...... we are babysitting for DD while she is at work, 3 to 4 times a week; we are a bit wrecked by Sunday, unless the staff aren't needed, because of the lack of customers. Oh well, the kids will have a glut of Grandma & Grandad, until they move to their new town, because then we won't be able to visit as often, due to distance, but that is when video calling comes into the picture. ???? ????????????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> We had less than an inch of the 122world stuff and even though it is really cold out some of it has melted!


When does the snow fall usually finish, iu your part of the would? This is for all of those who live in the snow regions. 
Our Summers are changing slowly, & are also getting hotter, and the timing of the Summer is also changing gradually. We are still needing to have our evaporative air condition on, most of the time; as well as the split system during the afternoon & evening. Thank goodness We have both types of air conditioning, otherwise it would cost a fortune. ????????????????!!!


----------



## Xiang

I am babysitting tonight, so will catchup when we get back home. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from, at the moment, a sunny breezy Wales, lots of big black clouds around as will so not sure how long it will last. DH is doing his sheepdog thing at the moment, just a couple of sheep this time so have left him to it. Have a lovely day whatever you have planned. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, not a cloud in the sky, not sure how long it will last, but looks gorgeous atm.

Had a busy morning yesterday with everyone having a go at Dorset Buttons, so doing pinwheels and others doing little trees. I'll try to get them to bring them all next week so I can photograph them.

I have a bit of tidying up to do this morning and then a friend is coming over this afternoon for a felt making session.

Happy Tusday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, not a cloud in the sky, not sure how long it will last, but looks gorgeous atm.
> 
> Had a busy morning yesterday with everyone having a go at Dorset Buttons, so doing pinwheels and others doing little trees. I'll try to get them to bring them all next week so I can photograph them.
> 
> I have a bit of tidying up to do this morning and then a friend is coming over this afternoon for a felt making session.
> 
> Happy Tusday everyone. xx


Morning, no the clouds have come over here, along with the rain and just stuck my nose outside and the wind is freezing, a definite stay in the warm day today. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright and sunny London! Off to the cinema, as usual today, this time to see The Aftermath with Keeley Hawes. The reviewers don't seem to have liked it much but we'll give it a go, my review later!!

Last night I discovered that one of my gks has accidentally taken home my phone charger. My phone was down to 9% so I am charging it via my laptop but it's very v e r y s l o w !!!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EST and -13'C (9'F). Cold and snow again today. We did have a hour of so of sun yesterday.
A cardinal and chickadee are trying to pretend it is spring and are singing in the dark. The maple syrup festivals start this weekend and the sap isn't running because it has been too cold.
I knit a bit on my Spector.
Happy Pancake Tuesday. Or munch some Paczki, (pronounced punch-key ???) if you have Polish or Ukrainian people in your area. Made with eggs, and lots of butter, and deep-fried then rolled in sugar. They have jam in the centre. They also have a bit of alcohol put in them so the oil from the deep-frying doesn't soak into the batter.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London! Off to the cinema, as usual today, this time to see The Aftermath with Keeley Hawes. The reviewers don't seem to have liked it much but we'll give it a go, my review later!!
> 
> Last night I discovered that one of my gks has accidentally taken home my phone charger. My phone was down to 9% so I am charging it via my laptop but it's very v e r y s l o w !!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love!! xxxx


If you have anything else that uses the same kind of cord from the charger, you can use that charger, but it won't charge any faster than off your laptop.
Enjoy the movie. I haven't heard of that one before.
Nice avatar.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, no the clouds have come over here, along with the rain and just stuck my nose outside and the wind is freezing, a definite stay in the warm day today. xx


I'd love to stay in and knit, but work would complain, and I'd have to find something to occupy mum, or she'll give me lists of things she wants done. I guess I need longer weekends.
Stay inside and stay warm as long as the wind is freezing. Hopefully the precipitation won't.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, not a cloud in the sky, not sure how long it will last, but looks gorgeous atm.
> 
> Had a busy morning yesterday with everyone having a go at Dorset Buttons, so doing pinwheels and others doing little trees. I'll try to get them to bring them all next week so I can photograph them.
> 
> I have a bit of tidying up to do this morning and then a friend is coming over this afternoon for a felt making session.
> 
> Happy Tusday everyone. xx


I tried to talk to our LYS about Dorset buttons. I need to bring in some samples. This is the closest that they get at the moment.
Happy Tuesday to you. Happy felting.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> When does the snow fall usually finish, iu your part of the would? This is for all of those who live in the snow regions.
> Our Summers are changing slowly, & are also getting hotter, and the timing of the Summer is also changing gradually. We are still needing to have our evaporative air condition on, most of the time; as well as the split system during the afternoon & evening. Thank goodness We have both types of air conditioning, otherwise it would cost a fortune. ????????????????!!!


Our average temperature for this time of year is +1'C. We will be below temperature all this week. We have had snowdrifts that last into April on our front yard and we have run into drifts and ice in the woods a few miles just to the north of us in May. We have had freak snow/ice storms in June and September, but they are not common at all. Some winters we have had more snow than ice. A few years ago, our metal fence at the front of the yard was completely buried.
We are getting a little more snow this year because the Great Lakes didn't freeze over, so any wind blowing across them is picking up humidity and dumping it as snow on the land. We are not in the typical lake effect snow belt, but the winds have been strong this year, so we have been getting snow from Georgian Bay. When the wind blows the wrong way, we get snow from Lake Ontario.
Our summers are also getting hotter, and the storms more violent. We have had summers where the air conditioning is running all summer, and we have had summers where we only need to run the air con for a week or two.
We try to keep the house 69'F (20'C) in the winter and 75'F (24'C) in the summer.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I'm rarely home before dark, if we are out, now ...... we are babysitting for DD while she is at work, 3 to 4 times a week; we are a bit wrecked by Sunday, unless the staff aren't needed, because of the lack of customers. Oh well, the kids will have a glut of Grandma & Grandad, until they move to their new town, because then we won't be able to visit as often, due to distance, but that is when video calling comes into the picture. ???? ????????????


Then get in all the gk cuddles that you can.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> I certainly need some luck!


Sending you what luck I can, as well as healing <hugs>.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I used the tomato soup and it was very tasty. I should have added more liquid as the bottom burnt when it got dry. I put some cheese on the top when I got home and left it cooking for 10 minutes. DH ate it and liked it, rice and all, hurrah!! xxxx


DD made the surprise casserole last night with whatever was in the fridge. We had lots of potatoes, and vegetables and a thick layer of cheese on top, but I didn't find much meat in there. It was yummy.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't like tomato soup so used some home made mushroom, celery and garlic soup instead and some stock. xx


Homemade mushroom, celery and garlic soup sounds yummy.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from, at the moment, a sunny breezy Wales, lots of big black clouds around as will so not sure how long it will last. DH is doing his sheepdog thing at the moment, just a couple of sheep this time so have left him to it. Have a lovely day whatever you have planned. xx


Morning. I was trying to figure out when you got a dog. Guess I am a little slow this a.m. Enjoy the sunshine while it is there.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, not a cloud in the sky, not sure how long it will last, but looks gorgeous atm.
> 
> Had a busy morning yesterday with everyone having a go at Dorset Buttons, so doing pinwheels and others doing little trees. I'll try to get them to bring them all next week so I can photograph them.
> 
> I have a bit of tidying up to do this morning and then a friend is coming over this afternoon for a felt making session.
> 
> Happy Tusday everyone. xx


Happy pancake Tuesday. Looking forward to seeing the buttons. I find it interesting to see the array made by different people.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, no the clouds have come over here, along with the rain and just stuck my nose outside and the wind is freezing, a definite stay in the warm day today. xx


I concur. Stay in the warm day. Our temperature at the moment is negative 17 C expecting to go up to negative 11 C.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London! Off to the cinema, as usual today, this time to see The Aftermath with Keeley Hawes. The reviewers don't seem to have liked it much but we'll give it a go, my review later!!
> 
> Last night I discovered that one of my gks has accidentally taken home my phone charger. My phone was down to 9% so I am charging it via my laptop but it's very v e r y s l o w !!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love!! xxxx


Morning. Glad you do not put all your faith in reviewers. Whether one enjoys a movie is a personal thing. I put more faith in your review.
The cord I was using for my kindle bit the dust. I got the cord I thought was from Harold's cell phone. I believe it must be the correct cord for the kindle as now it charges much faster and keeps the charge if I am using it. It is nice that nowadays all our smart phones use the same charging cord. The kids often come over and stick their phones on my charger. Harold's alarm clock has a plug in for his phone. Very convenient to charge it over night.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EST and -13'C (9'F). Cold and snow again today. We did have a hour of so of sun yesterday.
> A cardinal and chickadee are trying to pretend it is spring and are singing in the dark. The maple syrup festivals start this weekend and the sap isn't running because it has been too cold.
> I knit a bit on my Spector.
> Happy Pancake Tuesday. Or munch some Paczki, (pronounced punch-key ???) if you have Polish or Ukrainian people in your area. Made with eggs, and lots of butter, and deep-fried then rolled in sugar. They have jam in the centre. They also have a bit of alcohol put in them so the oil from the deep-frying doesn't soak into the batter.


Looks good enough to eat. Enjoy.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EST and -13'C (9'F). Cold and snow again today. We did have a hour of so of sun yesterday.
> A cardinal and chickadee are trying to pretend it is spring and are singing in the dark. The maple syrup festivals start this weekend and the sap isn't running because it has been too cold.
> I knit a bit on my Spector.
> Happy Pancake Tuesday. Or munch some Paczki, (pronounced punch-key ???) if you have Polish or Ukrainian people in your area. Made with eggs, and lots of butter, and deep-fried then rolled in sugar. They have jam in the centre. They also have a bit of alcohol put in them so the oil from the deep-frying doesn't soak into the batter.


They sound delicious, a bit like our jam doughnuts!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I tried to talk to our LYS about Dorset buttons. I need to bring in some samples. This is the closest that they get at the moment.
> Happy Tuesday to you. Happy felting.


Hmmm, similar idea and very attractive!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad you do not put all your faith in reviewers. Whether one enjoys a movie is a personal thing. I put more faith in your review.
> The cord I was using for my kindle bit the dust. I got the cord I thought was from Harold's cell phone. I believe it must be the correct cord for the kindle as now it charges much faster and keeps the charge if I am using it. It is nice that nowadays all our smart phones use the same charging cord. The kids often come over and stick their phones on my charger. Harold's alarm clock has a plug in for his phone. Very convenient to charge it over night.


That must be what happened here, one of them plugged their phone into my charger then took the whole lot home with them! My phone has been charging since 8 a.m. and it is now 12.30 and we are up to 59%! :sm16: x


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I tried to talk to our LYS about Dorset buttons. I need to bring in some samples. This is the closest that they get at the moment.
> Happy Tuesday to you. Happy felting.


They are pretty but not Dorset Buttons. Shall I pop over and run a workshop? xx Enjoy your doughnuts and pancakes xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Homemade mushroom, celery and garlic soup sounds yummy.


Must admit it is.

Mushroom, Garlic & Celery Soup
Recipe Source: Sanjeev Kapoor

You Need:
12-15 button mushrooms (you can use as many as 40 mushrooms as per the original recipe)
1 medium onion - chopped
4 celery stalks roughly chopped
4 cloves garlic
1 tsp pepper powder
a dash of nutmeg powder
4 cups vegetable stock or stock made out of 2 maggi veg stock cubes+4 cups of water
1/2 cup fresh cream - I didnt have any, so I skipped it
2 tbsps worcestershire sauce - I skipped this
10 cocktail sausages (optional - if you are a hardcore vegetarian)
Method:

1. ﻿Heat oil in a pan. Add mushrooms, celery and garlic and sauté for two to three minutes. Reserve 1-2 sauted mushroom for decorating.
2. Add half the stock and cook for two to three minutes. Switch off, blend the vegetables in a blender until smooth.
3. Put the blended mixture in the pan and add the remaining stock, Worcestershire sauce and grated nutmeg.
4. Bring to a boil and season the soup with salt and black pepper powder. Stir in cream and mix well.
5. Garnish with celery leaves and a slice of mushroom & serve hot


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I was trying to figure out when you got a dog. Guess I am a little slow this a.m. Enjoy the sunshine while it is there.


Who needs a dog when you've got a DH. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Happy pancake Tuesday. Looking forward to seeing the buttons. I find it interesting to see the array made by different people.


I'm looking forward to seeing them too. I gave them homework - go away and find (not buy) a ring of some sort and make up your own DB. Might get some interesting results. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London! Off to the cinema, as usual today, this time to see The Aftermath with Keeley Hawes. The reviewers don't seem to have liked it much but we'll give it a go, my review later!!
> 
> Last night I discovered that one of my gks has accidentally taken home my phone charger. My phone was down to 9% so I am charging it via my laptop but it's very v e r y s l o w !!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love!! xxxx


Hope the movie is good. Like your new avatar. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Another chilly morning today, but sunshine on its way again. Going to Fiber Social this morning and then will work at stuff around here when I return. Have a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Another chilly morning today, but sunshine on its way again. Going to Fiber Social this morning and then will work at stuff around here when I return. Have a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


Morning. Will we ever warm up? We have have our daily dose of snow, only an inch. Now onto the sunshine.
A fiber social sounds like a great way to spend part of the day.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning. Will we ever warm up? We have have our daily dose of snow, only an inch. Now onto the sunshine.
> A fiber social sounds like a great way to spend part of the day.


Eventually. We're still several degrees below our normal temps here (both overnight and daytime). Had a bit of a north wind yesterday, which made it chilly when outside. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Another cold morning here. Nice thing is, I can go back to bed! 

I will empty dishwasher and clean up after breakfast and then make banana bread and put a pork roast in for dinner. I want to spoil DD and DGS for as long as we're here. It's the least I can do. 

My SIL (Linda) are going to head to TN on 3/21 to spy on the contractors and supervise cabinet, lighting, etc. installations. 

I'm up at DS's this weekend for DGD's dance recital and then will stay a couple of days since DS is in Switzerland. After their house, I'll to go other DD's in Bloomington, IL for a couple of days before heading to TN. After coming back on the 28th, there are more good-bye parties and it will then be soon to pack up one more time.

We met the new owners yesterday as they were leaving closing and we picked up the check. They seem very nice (our realtor and attorney commented that they were very good to work with). I believe English is her second language to Polish. Our area has a huge presence of Polish and our parish has a mass in Polish every Sunday. I think they'll fit right in with the neighborhood.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Who needs a dog when you've got a DH. xx :sm23: :sm23:


A dog would make less mess in my experience!! :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Hope the movie is good. Like your new avatar. xxxooo


Thanks dear, that was me aged 3 at Ramsgate!! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Wow, that is a lot of cheese.


and a lot of fat Sounds wonderful though!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I am glad there is nothing seriously wrong that needs immediate attention. On the wait to get the x-rays and to receive the report I best remain silent.


The little blue tablets I have been taking at bedtime to relax my muscles seem to have done the trick.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> At least you know there's nothing worse lurking now! Sorry about the osteoporosis, the curse of senior ladies, I doubt any of us have dodged that!! xxxx


I can't think of anyone I know of my age group is free of it to some degree or other.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you finally got to see a Dr. this a.m. and glad your blood is fine. So what will they do for you with the osteoarthritis? xxxooo


To the best of my knowledge it's too common to treat. Just get on with it! Warmth and lots of slow movement help.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, not a cloud in the sky, not sure how long it will last, but looks gorgeous atm.
> 
> Had a busy morning yesterday with everyone having a go at Dorset Buttons, so doing pinwheels and others doing little trees. I'll try to get them to bring them all next week so I can photograph them.
> 
> I have a bit of tidying up to do this morning and then a friend is coming over this afternoon for a felt making session.
> 
> Happy Tusday everyone. xx


We had a gorgeous morning when I went to meet the Vetlettes; then we went over to the workshop to let my old car go for bits. I get £118 paid into my bank for it. Now the weather has turned horrible again. Something fell down the chimney next to me in the study. It didn't move so I guess it wasn't a bird.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EST and -13'C (9'F). Cold and snow again today. We did have a hour of so of sun yesterday.
> A cardinal and chickadee are trying to pretend it is spring and are singing in the dark. The maple syrup festivals start this weekend and the sap isn't running because it has been too cold.
> I knit a bit on my Spector.
> Happy Pancake Tuesday. Or munch some Paczki, (pronounced punch-key ???) if you have Polish or Ukrainian people in your area. Made with eggs, and lots of butter, and deep-fried then rolled in sugar. They have jam in the centre. They also have a bit of alcohol put in them so the oil from the deep-frying doesn't soak into the batter.


proper jam doughnuts! You have to let the oil soak in.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Another cold morning here. Nice thing is, I can go back to bed!
> 
> I will empty dishwasher and clean up after breakfast and then make banana bread and put a pork roast in for dinner. I want to spoil DD and DGS for as long as we're here. It's the least I can do.
> 
> My SIL (Linda) are going to head to TN on 3/21 to spy on the contractors and supervise cabinet, lighting, etc. installations.
> 
> I'm up at DS's this weekend for DGD's dance recital and then will stay a couple of days since DS is in Switzerland. After their house, I'll to go other DD's in Bloomington, IL for a couple of days before heading to TN. After coming back on the 28th, there are more good-bye parties and it will then be soon to pack up one more time.
> 
> We met the new owners yesterday as they were leaving closing and we picked up the check. They seem very nice (our realtor and attorney commented that they were very good to work with). I believe English is her second language to Polish. Our area has a huge presence of Polish and our parish has a mass in Polish every Sunday. I think they'll fit right in with the neighborhood.


Busy goodbye times, at least you are going out with a bang. Enjoy them all. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> A dog would make less mess in my experience!! :sm23:


And only want feeding once a day. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I can't think of anyone I know of my age group is free of it to some degree or other.


I suppose I'm too young yet. xx :sm23: :sm16: :sm15:


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> When does the snow fall usually finish, iu your part of the would? This is for all of those who live in the snow regions.
> Our Summers are changing slowly, & are also getting hotter, and the timing of the Summer is also changing gradually. We are still needing to have our evaporative air condition on, most of the time; as well as the split system during the afternoon & evening. Thank goodness We have both types of air conditioning, otherwise it would cost a fortune. ????????????????!!!


We have had snow on Easter before but normally we done by the end of March and it has been freezing here again so much for an early spring...but it is around the corner!!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello and how are you all today. It's been cold but nice and dry. I went to the over 60's and won $7 it's going in my holiday purse as usual. I'm absolutely warn out..... John has been trying to do something online for me and after coming home twice for information it took an hour to sort out. I never find doing things online easy. I'd have flung the iPad before now. Anyway I'm all done. So iou once again to marg and John. 

Sues still at school tonight, there's a parents meeting so that could take a while. 

Hope you are all ok. Xxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

This kp is not working properly for me. I'm on and off wifi all the time.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I suppose I'm too young yet. xx :sm23: :sm16: :sm15:


Yeah, right!! Lucky you if you are!! I have it in both feet and it can be excruciating but I try not to complain!! :sm22: :sm16: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Good evening all! Well, the reviewers of the film were more or less right, slightly predictable story and somewhat wooden acting. Some strange things going on too, they were living in a massive house, like a mini Buckingham Palace but when they had a row, he slept on the most uncomfortable looking sofa in the drawing room!! Also, there didn't seem to be any doors!! Keeley Hawes wore far more make up than was decent back then and never took any of it off at bedtime!!! However, it did bring home to me the terrible state Germany was in immediately after the war, I had never really thought about it, that bit was thought provoking 5/10 xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> The little blue tablets I have been taking at bedtime to relax my muscles seem to have done the trick.


That's great to hear! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

They look like our doughnuts we have here.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EST and -13'C (9'F). Cold and snow again today. We did have a hour of so of sun yesterday.
> A cardinal and chickadee are trying to pretend it is spring and are singing in the dark. The maple syrup festivals start this weekend and the sap isn't running because it has been too cold.
> I knit a bit on my Spector.
> Happy Pancake Tuesday. Or munch some Paczki, (pronounced punch-key ???) if you have Polish or Ukrainian people in your area. Made with eggs, and lots of butter, and deep-fried then rolled in sugar. They have jam in the centre. They also have a bit of alcohol put in them so the oil from the deep-frying doesn't soak into the batter.


----------



## LondonChris

Well it’s midnight, don’t know where today has gone. We went to our club today. It was Dh’s birthday & he was spoilt with a cake. It was also another lady’s birthday, same age. They are now called the twins! Next year they are both 70 so there are talks of a party.
DH is going in for his ‘procedure ‘ next Wednesday, he is very worried as you can imagine. I am going off to bed as I have to go to St Thomas’ hospital in the morning, got to have an internal scan on my Pelvis, I’m not looking forward to it as you can imagine but hopefully they might discover what’s going on with my leg. Have a good Wednesday when it arrives. Xx


----------



## jinx

Relax Chris. It is not as bad as you are imagining. 
Sounds like your husband had a nice birthday. A party is required for a milestone birthday.


LondonChris said:


> Well it's midnight, don't know where today has gone. We went to our club today. It was Dh's birthday & he was spoilt with a cake. It was also another lady's birthday, same age. They are now called the twins! Next year they are both 70 so there are talks of a party.
> DH is going in for his 'procedure ' next Wednesday, he is very worried as you can imagine. I am going off to bed as I have to go to St Thomas' hospital in the morning, got to have an internal scan on my Pelvis, I'm not looking forward to it as you can imagine but hopefully they might discover what's going on with my leg. Have a good Wednesday when it arrives. Xx


----------



## linkan

I haven't knitted quilted or anything for three days ! AAAAAAAAH! 
If i don't feel better i won't be doing anything tomorrow either. I took some children's Sudafed pe last night and
This morning was spent coughing up and blowing chunks of bloody mucous out my nose. Ugh.
Better out than in ????
Im on the mend though really , i can breathe through my nose now.

Love Ya'll


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I haven't knitted quilted or anything for three days ! AAAAAAAAH!
> If i don't feel better i won't be doing anything tomorrow either. I took some children's Sudafed pe last night and
> This morning was spent coughing up and blowing chunks of bloody mucous out my nose. Ugh.
> Better out than in ????
> Im on the mend though really , i can breathe through my nose now.
> 
> Love Ya'll


Sending you many, many warm, healing and comforting hugs and much love!!! I hope you truly are completely better soon, Angela! Love your new avatar! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> I haven't knitted quilted or anything for three days ! AAAAAAAAH!
> If i don't feel better i won't be doing anything tomorrow either. I took some children's Sudafed pe last night and
> This morning was spent coughing up and blowing chunks of bloody mucous out my nose. Ugh.
> Better out than in ????
> Im on the mend though really , i can breathe through my nose now.
> 
> Love Ya'll


Yes, better out than in. You might need some stronger meds to get rid of all that junk. 
You sound like someone I know that kept insisting she was not sick until she needed an emergency trip to urgent care during a terrible snow storm. Hoping you have better fortune than I did.


----------



## jinx

My favorite honeydoer computer geek is coming tomorrow to look at my laptop. I turn it on and it flashes and then stays at a black screen. He thinks he knows what is wrong and it is a cheap easy fix. I hope he is right. This laptop is old and slow, but does the job. I never knew how slow it was until I got the new one. 
While he is here he will hang some curtain rods, run the stairs for us, and take all my returns back to the store. He is the nicest ex grandson in law anyone ever had. 
Sweet Dreams everyone. I am off to bed to watch Hulu. I have had my fill of listening to westerns for today.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from, at the moment, a sunny breezy Wales, lots of big black clouds around as will so not sure how long it will last. DH is doing his sheepdog thing at the moment, just a couple of sheep this time so have left him to it. Have a lovely day whatever you have planned. xx


We have actually had a small amount of rain, over the last 2 days, which is good, as we haven't had very much rain for quite a while, We are mostly in a heavy Drought in most of the country, except for Queensland; which has had some serious flooding happening. The bushfires have begun again also, it's not very good in some places!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, not a cloud in the sky, not sure how long it will last, but looks gorgeous atm.
> 
> Had a busy morning yesterday with everyone having a go at Dorset Buttons, so doing pinwheels and others doing little trees. I'll try to get them to bring them all next week so I can photograph them.
> 
> I have a bit of tidying up to do this morning and then a friend is coming over this afternoon for a felt making session.
> 
> Happy Tusday everyone. xx


you have been quite busy, for a few days now! I hope you aren't over doing things! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, no the clouds have come over here, along with the rain and just stuck my nose outside and the wind is freezing, a definite stay in the warm day today. xx


Sounds like a very good idea. We stay inside because of our extreme heat, and hopefully that is finished now, and Autumn is starting, it is much better for the body & Mind!!! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London! Off to the cinema, as usual today, this time to see The Aftermath with Keeley Hawes. The reviewers don't seem to have liked it much but we'll give it a go, my review later!!
> 
> Last night I discovered that one of my gks has accidentally taken home my phone charger. My phone was down to 9% so I am charging it via my laptop but it's very v e r y s l o w !!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love!! xxxx


I hope you enjoy the film! Perhaps label your charger, so that the Gk's don't take it home!????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Then get in all the gk cuddles that you can.


That is happening, at least 4 times a week; & sometimes they are very good, & we have a good night, but sometimes the twins are fired, and their behaviour suffers! Hopefully that will change, as the grow & become more independent. ????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Well it's midnight, don't know where today has gone. We went to our club today. It was Dh's birthday & he was spoilt with a cake. It was also another lady's birthday, same age. They are now called the twins! Next year they are both 70 so there are talks of a party.
> DH is going in for his 'procedure ' next Wednesday, he is very worried as you can imagine. I am going off to bed as I have to go to St Thomas' hospital in the morning, got to have an internal scan on my Pelvis, I'm not looking forward to it as you can imagine but hopefully they might discover what's going on with my leg. Have a good Wednesday when it arrives. Xx


Thinking of you Chris and belated happy birthday to DH. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I haven't knitted quilted or anything for three days ! AAAAAAAAH!
> If i don't feel better i won't be doing anything tomorrow either. I took some children's Sudafed pe last night and
> This morning was spent coughing up and blowing chunks of bloody mucous out my nose. Ugh.
> Better out than in ????
> Im on the mend though really , i can breathe through my nose now.
> 
> Love Ya'll


Sending loads of healing hugs an love. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> you have been quite busy, for a few days now! I hope you aren't over doing things! xoxoxo


Thanks for caring, had great fun yesterday will post some photos later. Might even make some more felt this am. xx


----------



## martina

jinx said:


> My favorite honeydoer computer geek is coming tomorrow to look at my laptop. I turn it on and it flashes and then stays at a black screen. He thinks he knows what is wrong and it is a cheap easy fix. I hope he is right. This laptop is old and slow, but does the job. I never knew how slow it was until I got the new one.
> While he is here he will hang some curtain rods, run the stairs for us, and take all my returns back to the store. He is the nicest ex grandson in law anyone ever had.
> Sweet Dreams everyone. I am off to bed to watch Hulu. I have had my fill of listening to westerns for today.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a rainy Surrey. Had great fun with the felt making yesterday. First we made a nuno flower, we couldn't remember how to do it but eventually got there. That took about 2 hrs. We them made a quick piece of nnum felt using up the scraps of silk from the flower. This was felted in the tumble dryer and took about 1/2 hour. I much prefer this technique as it felts really well and is not so physical.

Ok it's Wednesday so it's supermarket, fish and chips and singing later.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Well it's midnight, don't know where today has gone. We went to our club today. It was Dh's birthday & he was spoilt with a cake. It was also another lady's birthday, same age. They are now called the twins! Next year they are both 70 so there are talks of a party.
> DH is going in for his 'procedure ' next Wednesday, he is very worried as you can imagine. I am going off to bed as I have to go to St Thomas' hospital in the morning, got to have an internal scan on my Pelvis, I'm not looking forward to it as you can imagine but hopefully they might discover what's going on with my leg. Have a good Wednesday when it arrives. Xx


Good luck today. And to DH next week. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very soggy Wales, it poured with rain all yesterday evening, don't know what it did in the night and we've already had pouring rain this morning. Guess who's staying in front of the fire again today? I'm into hats at the moment, really to use up some yarn, done an 1898 hat, a plain bobbleless hat both in aran weight and now started a plain chunky one. Just not inspired to do anything else at the moment. Have three or four patterns and yarn lined up which I bought when I thought a move was imminent but am determined not to touch those until we move, they could be waiting around a long time. 

PS to all the Norfolkites, have had confirmation that he has received our payment so in 4 weeks and 5 days we will be on our way. Not that I am counting. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

Nuno felting


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very soggy Wales, it poured with rain all yesterday evening, don't know what it did in the night and we've already had pouring rain this morning. Guess who's staying in front of the fire again today? I'm into hats at the moment, really to use up some yarn, done an 1898 hat, a plain bobbleless hat both in aran weight and now started a plain chunky one. Just not inspired to do anything else at the moment. Have three or four patterns and yarn lined up which I bought when I thought a move was imminent but am determined not to touch those until we move, they could be waiting around a long time.
> 
> PS to all the Norfolkites, have had confirmation that he has received our payment so in 4 weeks and 5 days we will be on our way. Not that I am counting. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


That's great Jacky. Do you want me to bring any crafts to do, bearing in mind I am coming by train, but I have plenty of easily transportable stuff. Looking forward to it xx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Well it's midnight, don't know where today has gone. We went to our club today. It was Dh's birthday & he was spoilt with a cake. It was also another lady's birthday, same age. They are now called the twins! Next year they are both 70 so there are talks of a party.
> DH is going in for his 'procedure ' next Wednesday, he is very worried as you can imagine. I am going off to bed as I have to go to St Thomas' hospital in the morning, got to have an internal scan on my Pelvis, I'm not looking forward to it as you can imagine but hopefully they might discover what's going on with my leg. Have a good Wednesday when it arrives. Xx


A belated happy birthday to Mr B and I will be thinking of you both going through the mill today, be brave, it's all in a good cause! xxxx

Edit: Sorry, I misread your post, good luck to Mr B for _next_ Wednesday!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I haven't knitted quilted or anything for three days ! AAAAAAAAH!
> If i don't feel better i won't be doing anything tomorrow either. I took some children's Sudafed pe last night and
> This morning was spent coughing up and blowing chunks of bloody mucous out my nose. Ugh.
> Better out than in ????
> Im on the mend though really , i can breathe through my nose now.
> 
> Love Ya'll


Oh luvvie, that doesn't sound good but if you're feeling better, maybe, as you say, better out than in!! Big hugs to you!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> That's great Jacky. Do you want me to bring any crafts to do, bearing in mind I am coming by train, but I have plenty of easily transportable stuff. Looking forward to it xx


It's up to you what you bring, I won't be bringing much either as it looks as though I will be coming by train as well but I'm sure we'll find plenty to entertain ourselves by the time we've soaked in the hot-tub, played tennis, snooker and table tennis. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Yes, better out than in. You might need some stronger meds to get rid of all that junk.
> You sound like someone I know that kept insisting she was not sick until she needed an emergency trip to urgent care during a terrible snow storm. Hoping you have better fortune than I did.


 :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I hope you enjoy the film! Perhaps label your charger, so that the Gk's don't take it home!????????????


That's a good idea, Judi!! I bought another one yesterday, it was quite cheap so I will have a spare when I get the other one back!! I was wrong about the star of the film yesterday, it wasn't Keeley Hawes, it was Keira Knightley!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very soggy Wales, it poured with rain all yesterday evening, don't know what it did in the night and we've already had pouring rain this morning. Guess who's staying in front of the fire again today? I'm into hats at the moment, really to use up some yarn, done an 1898 hat, a plain bobbleless hat both in aran weight and now started a plain chunky one. Just not inspired to do anything else at the moment. Have three or four patterns and yarn lined up which I bought when I thought a move was imminent but am determined not to touch those until we move, they could be waiting around a long time.
> 
> PS to all the Norfolkites, have had confirmation that he has received our payment so in 4 weeks and 5 days we will be on our way. Not that I am counting. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


Woo-hoo!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Nuno felting


Both very pretty, love the colours!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> It's up to you what you bring, I won't be bringing much either as it looks as though I will be coming by train as well but I'm sure we'll find plenty to entertain ourselves by the time we've soaked in the hot-tub, played tennis, snooker and table tennis. xx :sm15: :sm15:


I'll bring loads of crafts so I can watch you do all the sporty things!????


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am EST and -19'C (-2'F). Yesterday was also cold with lake effect flurries, same as the forecast today. Whitby to Port Hope only had minor flurries, but Cobourg (6 km east) to Colborne (36 km east) had whiteout snow squalls so bad that Highway 401 was closed for the entire afternoon.
http://globalnews.ca/news/5023052/highway-401-westbound-closed-colborne
(The police in our area use snowmobiles in the winter.)
I just realized last night that I haven't heard from the bodyshop that was supposed to call me when the part for my car came in. It's been more than a month since my car got hit. I'll be calling today.
I did another section on the shawl game. I'm cheating a little. On the 2 colour sections, I'm only changing one colour so I don't have so many ends. The owner of the LYS is doing the same thing. I also like the look better. It doesn't look so patchwork.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> That's a good idea, Judi!! I bought another one yesterday, it was quite cheap so I will have a spare when I get the other one back!! I was wrong about the star of the film yesterday, it wasn't Keeley Hawes, it was Keira Knightley!!


I'm 50/50 on Keira Knightley. I've liked about half the movies that she has been in.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am EST and -19'C (-2'F). Yesterday was also cold with lake effect flurries, same as the forecast today. Whitby to Port Hope only had minor flurries, but Cobourg (6 km east) to Colborne (36 km east) had whiteout snow squalls so bad that Highway 401 was closed for the entire afternoon.
> http://globalnews.ca/news/5023052/highway-401-westbound-closed-colborne
> (The police in our area use snowmobiles in the winter.)
> I just realized last night that I haven't heard from the bodyshop that was supposed to call me when the part for my car came in. It's been more than a month since my car got hit. I'll be calling today.
> I did another section on the shawl game. I'm cheating a little. On the 2 colour sections, I'm only changing one colour so I don't have so many ends. The owner of the LYS is doing the same thing. I also like the look better. It doesn't look so patchwork.


OMG, that weather looks like a no no for driving!!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> It's up to you what you bring, I won't be bringing much either as it looks as though I will be coming by train as well but I'm sure we'll find plenty to entertain ourselves by the time we've soaked in the hot-tub, played tennis, snooker and table tennis. xx :sm15: :sm15:


I wish our train system was more affordable and went more places in this country. We used to have a good train system, but a lot of the tracks have been pulled up. And the only new tracks are being put in around Toronto which already has subways and bus systems. I guess they don't want the country mice coming to the city. :sm25:
It sounds like there will be lots to do in Norfolk, if you choose to do anything.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm 50/50 on Keira Knightley. I've liked about half the movies that she has been in.


Yeah, she looks good but anorexic but that's about it!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Nuno felting


Very pretty. That looks like my kind of spring flower, cold resistant. :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very soggy Wales, it poured with rain all yesterday evening, don't know what it did in the night and we've already had pouring rain this morning. Guess who's staying in front of the fire again today? I'm into hats at the moment, really to use up some yarn, done an 1898 hat, a plain bobbleless hat both in aran weight and now started a plain chunky one. Just not inspired to do anything else at the moment. Have three or four patterns and yarn lined up which I bought when I thought a move was imminent but am determined not to touch those until we move, they could be waiting around a long time.
> 
> PS to all the Norfolkites, have had confirmation that he has received our payment so in 4 weeks and 5 days we will be on our way. Not that I am counting. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


I need to make some more hats. I'm tired of my double layer bucket hat and my brioche touque. I have the yarn to make another brioche beanie. Maybe I should try one of those 1898 hats.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I'll bring loads of crafts so I can watch you do all the sporty things!????


I'm sure you can make use of the hot-tub though, so bring something waterproof. xx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rainy Surrey. Had great fun with the felt making yesterday. First we made a nuno flower, we couldn't remember how to do it but eventually got there. That took about 2 hrs. We them made a quick piece of nnum felt using up the scraps of silk from the flower. This was felted in the tumble dryer and took about 1/2 hour. I much prefer this technique as it felts really well and is not so physical.
> 
> Ok it's Wednesday so it's supermarket, fish and chips and singing later.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


Happy Wednesday. It's garbage bin day for me.
My sushi restaurant across the road from work closed and has been replaced by a chinese food restaurant. I'm disappointed. I'll have to go to Peterborough now for my sushi fix.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I wish our train system was more affordable and went more places in this country. We used to have a good train system, but a lot of the tracks have been pulled up. And the only new tracks are being put in around Toronto which already has subways and bus systems. I guess they don't want the country mice coming to the city. :sm25:
> It sounds like there will be lots to do in Norfolk, if you choose to do anything.


I think it's going to take me three trains to get there but get there I will. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> We have actually had a small amount of rain, over the last 2 days, which is good, as we haven't had very much rain for quite a while, We are mostly in a heavy Drought in most of the country, except for Queensland; which has had some serious flooding happening. The bushfires have begun again also, it's not very good in some places!


Did the rain actually cool things down or just make the heat feel muggy?
I hope the bushfires stay away from your area.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> My favorite honeydoer computer geek is coming tomorrow to look at my laptop. I turn it on and it flashes and then stays at a black screen. He thinks he knows what is wrong and it is a cheap easy fix. I hope he is right. This laptop is old and slow, but does the job. I never knew how slow it was until I got the new one.
> While he is here he will hang some curtain rods, run the stairs for us, and take all my returns back to the store. He is the nicest ex grandson in law anyone ever had.
> Sweet Dreams everyone. I am off to bed to watch Hulu. I have had my fill of listening to westerns for today.


I hope your laptop can be fixed easily. 
Mum's guy Stuart bought a new desktop because his kept giving warnings every time he started it up. Mum got it and I fixed the problem easily. I have to question his computer guy now.


----------



## nitz8catz

I just saw an ad on TV for bendable glass from Cornell for cell phones. 
(The Romans had bendable glass. I guess someone has finally re-invented that formula.)
We get a lot of cell phones returned at work because the glass has broken. Mostly from men putting them in their back pocket and then sitting on them.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I haven't knitted quilted or anything for three days ! AAAAAAAAH!
> If i don't feel better i won't be doing anything tomorrow either. I took some children's Sudafed pe last night and
> This morning was spent coughing up and blowing chunks of bloody mucous out my nose. Ugh.
> Better out than in ????
> Im on the mend though really , i can breathe through my nose now.
> 
> Love Ya'll


Sounds awful, but I trust you when you say you are feeling better.
Keep getting better.
I like your dreamcatcher avatar.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Well it's midnight, don't know where today has gone. We went to our club today. It was Dh's birthday & he was spoilt with a cake. It was also another lady's birthday, same age. They are now called the twins! Next year they are both 70 so there are talks of a party.
> DH is going in for his 'procedure ' next Wednesday, he is very worried as you can imagine. I am going off to bed as I have to go to St Thomas' hospital in the morning, got to have an internal scan on my Pelvis, I'm not looking forward to it as you can imagine but hopefully they might discover what's going on with my leg. Have a good Wednesday when it arrives. Xx


Your procedure is probably over by now. I hope it was not a bad as you imagined. I also hope it helps the doctors figure out what is going on.
Belated birthday wishes to your DH.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> They look like our doughnuts we have here.


When they are fresh, they're better than Timmy doughnuts, which don't have any butter in them at all and too much sugar.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yeah, right!! Lucky you if you are!! I have it in both feet and it can be excruciating but I try not to complain!! :sm22: :sm16: :sm23: xxx


I think I figured out why my ankles are stiffening up at work. I sit on a concrete floor in the basement of our building. When I left my boots on, my ankles were happy. I don't think there is any insulation under the floor. My feet were freezing yesterday.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello and how are you all today. It's been cold but nice and dry. I went to the over 60's and won $7 it's going in my holiday purse as usual. I'm absolutely warn out..... John has been trying to do something online for me and after coming home twice for information it took an hour to sort out. I never find doing things online easy. I'd have flung the iPad before now. Anyway I'm all done. So iou once again to marg and John.
> 
> Sues still at school tonight, there's a parents meeting so that could take a while.
> 
> Hope you are all ok. Xxxxxx


I hope the fix holds and you can get online, and to us, easily.
Congratulations on the winnings.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> We have had snow on Easter before but normally we done by the end of March and it has been freezing here again so much for an early spring...but it is around the corner!!


Somebody find those groundhogs and give them a good shake. They were definitely WRONG!


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> We had a gorgeous morning when I went to meet the Vetlettes; then we went over to the workshop to let my old car go for bits. I get £118 paid into my bank for it. Now the weather has turned horrible again. Something fell down the chimney next to me in the study. It didn't move so I guess it wasn't a bird.


That's a good price. I got $200 (about £100) for my old car because he was able to drive it up the ramp of the tow vehicle and didn't have to haul it up with the winch. You could see daylight through the frame and it rained inside when it rained outside, but that didn't bother him.
Could that noise in the chimney be one of the liner tiles? That wouldn't be good.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> OMG, that weather looks like a no no for driving!!!!


That happens at least a few times every winter. Mum drove through that weather yesterday, but she is from this area and knew to stay off the highway. She followed a truck on one of the other roads and got home about a hour late.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and pull those bins to the curb.
Everyone have a great Wednesday.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm sure you can make use of the hot-tub though, so bring something waterproof. xx :sm23:


Don't do hot tubs, but happy to watch. X


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I think it's going to take me three trains to get there but get there I will. xx


I'll take 5 if you count the Underground. But still quicker than driving.????


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am EST and -19'C (-2'F). Yesterday was also cold with lake effect flurries, same as the forecast today. Whitby to Port Hope only had minor flurries, but Cobourg (6 km east) to Colborne (36 km east) had whiteout snow squalls so bad that Highway 401 was closed for the entire afternoon.
> http://globalnews.ca/news/5023052/highway-401-westbound-closed-colborne
> (The police in our area use snowmobiles in the winter.)
> I just realized last night that I haven't heard from the bodyshop that was supposed to call me when the part for my car came in. It's been more than a month since my car got hit. I'll be calling today.
> I did another section on the shawl game. I'm cheating a little. On the 2 colour sections, I'm only changing one colour so I don't have so many ends. The owner of the LYS is doing the same thing. I also like the look better. It doesn't look so patchwork.


Morning. I can imagine the body shop is overwhelmed with work right now. Seems there have been a million fender benders due to ice and snow. Hope your cars turn comes up next on their list.
Good idea to improve the pattern as you work on it to make it better than the original. That is not cheating.


----------



## jinx

The 1898 hat is a good choice. So many ways to alter the pattern it to make it one of a kind. Then you end up with a beautiful hat that is very warm.


nitz8catz said:


> I need to make some more hats. I'm tired of my double layer bucket hat and my brioche touque. I have the yarn to make another brioche beanie. Maybe I should try one of those 1898 hats.


----------



## jinx

How far are you guys traveling? Taking 5 trains sounds like a pain, but it will be worth it in the end.


PurpleFi said:


> I'll take 5 if you count the Underground. But still quicker than driving.????


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rainy Surrey. Had great fun with the felt making yesterday. First we made a nuno flower, we couldn't remember how to do it but eventually got there. That took about 2 hrs. We them made a quick piece of nnum felt using up the scraps of silk from the flower. This was felted in the tumble dryer and took about 1/2 hour. I much prefer this technique as it felts really well and is not so physical.
> 
> Ok it's Wednesday so it's supermarket, fish and chips and singing later.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


Happy Ash Wednesday. Ash Wednesday is 46 days before Easter. For some people it is a time for focus and fasting. Surely with Easter on the horizon spring must be coming soon.


----------



## jinx

Of course you are not counting. You surely deserve a break from the snow and cold weather.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very soggy Wales, it poured with rain all yesterday evening, don't know what it did in the night and we've already had pouring rain this morning. Guess who's staying in front of the fire again today? I'm into hats at the moment, really to use up some yarn, done an 1898 hat, a plain bobbleless hat both in aran weight and now started a plain chunky one. Just not inspired to do anything else at the moment. Have three or four patterns and yarn lined up which I bought when I thought a move was imminent but am determined not to touch those until we move, they could be waiting around a long time.
> 
> PS to all the Norfolkites, have had confirmation that he has received our payment so in 4 weeks and 5 days we will be on our way. Not that I am counting. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## jinx

Gosh with bendable glass the screens would not break so easily. Then the phones would not need to be replaced so often. Hm. Maybe manufacturers of phones do not want bendable glass re-invented?


nitz8catz said:


> I just saw an ad on TV for bendable glass from Cornell for cell phones.
> (The Romans had bendable glass. I guess someone has finally re-invented that formula.)
> We get a lot of cell phones returned at work because the glass has broken. Mostly from men putting them in their back pocket and then sitting on them.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> How far are you guys traveling? Taking 5 trains sounds like a pain, but it will be worth it in the end.


It was sort of worked out so that the place would be about half way between all of us and on the correct side of the country. Things haven't quite worked out that way but yes it will be well worth it. Can't wait. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rainy Surrey. Had great fun with the felt making yesterday. First we made a nuno flower, we couldn't remember how to do it but eventually got there. That took about 2 hrs. We them made a quick piece of nnum felt using up the scraps of silk from the flower. This was felted in the tumble dryer and took about 1/2 hour. I much prefer this technique as it felts really well and is not so physical.
> 
> Ok it's Wednesday so it's supermarket, fish and chips and singing later.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


Sounds like a good day yesterday! Have a great day today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good luck today. And to DH next week. xx


Yes, from me, too, Chris! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Nuno felting


It looks great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> A belated happy birthday to Mr B and I will be thinking of you both going through the mill today, be brave, it's all in a good cause! xxxx
> 
> Edit: Sorry, I misread your post, good luck to Mr B for _next_ Wednesday!!! xxx


Another fun avatar, June! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> OMG, that weather looks like a no no for driving!!!!


It really does. Be safe, Mav! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

Take care of yourself! When you are feeling better your crafty will be ready & waiting x


linkan said:


> I haven't knitted quilted or anything for three days ! AAAAAAAAH!
> If i don't feel better i won't be doing anything tomorrow either. I took some children's Sudafed pe last night and
> This morning was spent coughing up and blowing chunks of bloody mucous out my nose. Ugh.
> Better out than in ????
> Im on the mend though really , i can breathe through my nose now.
> 
> Love Ya'll


----------



## LondonChris

Keep warm & knit, you have quite a production line going,
Thanks for the info on Norfolk, crossing the everything that I will be there. I must sort something to knit that week.
=Barn-dweller]Good morning all from a very soggy Wales, it poured with rain all yesterday evening, don't know what it did in the night and we've already had pouring rain this morning. Guess who's staying in front of the fire again today? I'm into hats at the moment, really to use up some yarn, done an 1898 hat, a plain bobbleless hat both in aran weight and now started a plain chunky one. Just not inspired to do anything else at the moment. Have three or four patterns and yarn lined up which I bought when I thought a move was imminent but am determined not to touch those until we move, they could be waiting around a long time.

PS to all the Norfolkites, have had confirmation that he has received our payment so in 4 weeks and 5 days we will be on our way. Not that I am counting. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:[/quote]


----------



## LondonChris

Thank you! Xx


London Girl said:


> A belated happy birthday to Mr B and I will be thinking of you both going through the mill today, be brave, it's all in a good cause! xxxx
> 
> Edit: Sorry, I misread your post, good luck to Mr B for _next_ Wednesday!!! xxx


----------



## LondonChris

I'll bring knitting, you may inspire me to do something, but not tennis!


PurpleFi said:


> I'll bring loads of crafts so I can watch you do all the sporty things!????


----------



## LondonChris

Just got back from hospital, the procedure was uncomfortable but quick. The radiographer said it all looked fine, thank goodness. I have to see my consultant next week.
Thank you all for the birthday wishes to MrB, much appreciated. It was a very quiet day for him but I think he enjoyed it. 
While I have been out the dishwasher engineer has been & fixed my dishwasher. I was hoping he was going to say I needed a new year one, fancied something new in the kitchen!


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Just got back from hospital, the procedure was uncomfortable but quick. The radiographer said it all looked fine, thank goodness. I have to see my consultant next week.
> Thank you all for the birthday wishes to MrB, much appreciated. It was a very quiet day for him but I think he enjoyed it.
> While I have been out the dishwasher engineer has been & fixed my dishwasher. I was hoping he was going to say I needed a new year one, fancied something new in the kitchen!


Glad all went OK and that things look fine. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I suppose I'm too young yet. xx :sm23: :sm16: :sm15:


I hope you stay too young for a long time


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very soggy Wales, it poured with rain all yesterday evening, don't know what it did in the night and we've already had pouring rain this morning. Guess who's staying in front of the fire again today? I'm into hats at the moment, really to use up some yarn, done an 1898 hat, a plain bobbleless hat both in aran weight and now started a plain chunky one. Just not inspired to do anything else at the moment. Have three or four patterns and yarn lined up which I bought when I thought a move was imminent but am determined not to touch those until we move, they could be waiting around a long time.
> 
> PS to all the Norfolkites, have had confirmation that he has received our payment so in 4 weeks and 5 days we will be on our way. Not that I am counting. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


Nor am I. Honest. Whoops, my nose just hit the screen.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Nuno felting


Lovely. As ever. You and your ladies are so talented.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> A belated happy birthday to Mr B and I will be thinking of you both going through the mill today, be brave, it's all in a good cause! xxxx
> 
> Edit: Sorry, I misread your post, good luck to Mr B for _next_ Wednesday!!! xxx


Well, good luck Mr B for next week!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> It's up to you what you bring, I won't be bringing much either as it looks as though I will be coming by train as well but I'm sure we'll find plenty to entertain ourselves by the time we've soaked in the hot-tub, played tennis, snooker and table tennis. xx :sm15: :sm15:


I haven't worked out how I am travelling yet.


----------



## SaxonLady

Cold and miserable here today. Just one airplane flew in to the airport while we were there. Now I have to type some minutes for a meeting tonight. Talk about last minute(s)!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am EST and -19'C (-2'F). Yesterday was also cold with lake effect flurries, same as the forecast today. Whitby to Port Hope only had minor flurries, but Cobourg (6 km east) to Colborne (36 km east) had whiteout snow squalls so bad that Highway 401 was closed for the entire afternoon.
> http://globalnews.ca/news/5023052/highway-401-westbound-closed-colborne
> (The police in our area use snowmobiles in the winter.)
> I just realized last night that I haven't heard from the bodyshop that was supposed to call me when the part for my car came in. It's been more than a month since my car got hit. I'll be calling today.
> I did another section on the shawl game. I'm cheating a little. On the 2 colour sections, I'm only changing one colour so I don't have so many ends. The owner of the LYS is doing the same thing. I also like the look better. It doesn't look so patchwork.


That's nasty, what a winter. Did you read about the 70 car pile up in Barrie last week? Stay safe Mav.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Gosh with bendable glass the screens would not break so easily. Then the phones would not need to be replaced so often. Hm. Maybe manufacturers of phones do not want bendable glass re-invented?


They are making flex glass aquariums now too, they'd be harder to clean than straight sides.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I just saw an ad on TV for bendable glass from Cornell for cell phones.
> (The Romans had bendable glass. I guess someone has finally re-invented that formula.)
> We get a lot of cell phones returned at work because the glass has broken. Mostly from men putting them in their back pocket and then sitting on them.


Putting a phone in her back pocket is my DD's favourite way of sending it down the toilet!! :sm22: :sm16: :sm23: xx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I wish our train system was more affordable and went more places in this country. We used to have a good train system, but a lot of the tracks have been pulled up. And the only new tracks are being put in around Toronto which already has subways and bus systems. I guess they don't want the country mice coming to the city. :sm25:
> It sounds like there will be lots to do in Norfolk, if you choose to do anything.


Did the same thing out here, now they are trying to put it back, it was a nice mini get away going from Victoria to the other end of the island. xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I think I figured out why my ankles are stiffening up at work. I sit on a concrete floor in the basement of our building. When I left my boots on, my ankles were happy. I don't think there is any insulation under the floor. My feet were freezing yesterday.


Yep, cold will definitely make your feet hurt. When you stop wearing boots, take in some thick knitted slipper-boots!! :sm09: xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That happens at least a few times every winter. Mum drove through that weather yesterday, but she is from this area and knew to stay off the highway. She followed a truck on one of the other roads and got home about a hour late.


So glad she made it safely!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Don't do hot tubs, but happy to watch. X


Why not? I would have thought it would be lovely for your aches and pains?!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your laptop can be fixed easily.
> Mum's guy Stuart bought a new desktop because his kept giving warnings every time he started it up. Mum got it and I fixed the problem easily. I have to question his computer guy now.


I always get a second opinion on anything that makes me wonder.. and am glad I did usually.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> How far are you guys traveling? Taking 5 trains sounds like a pain, but it will be worth it in the end.


I'm driving with Chris and it is about 90 miles but 90 miles of busy, slow roads mostly!!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Your procedure is probably over by now. I hope it was not a bad as you imagined. I also hope it helps the doctors figure out what is going on.
> Belated birthday wishes to your DH.


Ditto from me Chris, sending hugs. xox


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Another fun avatar, June! xxxooo


That one is at Butlin's on my first ever visit. I was 15, I think! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Why not? I would have thought it would be lovely for your aches and pains?!! xxxx


Just don't like it. X Looking forward to seeing you tomorrow. X


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> When they are fresh, they're better than Timmy doughnuts, which don't have any butter in them at all and too much sugar.


Never been crazy about Timmy's. I find their donuts all taste the same no matter which one you buy!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> I'll bring knitting, you may inspire me to do something, but not tennis!


Bring yours swimmers for the hot tub!!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Just don't like it. X Looking forward to seeing you tomorrow. X


The dynamic duo meet again! xoxo :sm02:


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Just got back from hospital, the procedure was uncomfortable but quick. The radiographer said it all looked fine, thank goodness. I have to see my consultant next week.
> Thank you all for the birthday wishes to MrB, much appreciated. It was a very quiet day for him but I think he enjoyed it.
> While I have been out the dishwasher engineer has been & fixed my dishwasher. I was hoping he was going to say I needed a new year one, fancied something new in the kitchen!


Glad that's over for you and quickly too!! Excuse me for sticking my oar in but what you need is not a new dishwasher but a new house with no stairs and central heating!!!!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> That one is at Butlin's on my first ever visit. I was 15, I think! xxxx


That looks very teen'ish.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Glad that's over for you and quickly too!! Excuse me for sticking my oar in but what you need is not a new dishwasher but a new house with no stairs and central heating!!!!


Me too!!! :sm15:


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> How far are you guys traveling? Taking 5 trains sounds like a pain, but it will be worth it in the end.


Branchline train to mainline. Mainline to London. 2 Underground trains across London. Mainline to Norfolk. Luckily I love train travel. X


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> They are making flex glass aquariums now too, they'd be harder to clean than straight sides.


Yes, I'm sure that's true but they're quite nice looking!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Just don't like it. X Looking forward to seeing you tomorrow. X


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> The dynamic duo meet again! xoxo :sm02:


Yep, brace yourself, Guildford!!! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Islander

A me day for me today.. bath and hair wash, maybe even a nap this afternoon as I've been tired the last few days. A big grocery order coming this week as have 2 extra in the house, not that they will eat much as they are on a blended drink diet... blah! Maybe I should have one though, it might give me some pep!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> That looks very teen'ish.


...and the only time I ever had long-ish hair!! :sm03: xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Yep, brace yourself, Guildford!!! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Branchline train to mainline. Mainline to London. 2 Underground trains across London. Mainline to Norfolk. Luckily I love train travel. X


You can't really get lost on a train can you... or can you? xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Trish, very funny ???????????????????? xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> You can't really get lost on a train can you... or can you? xoxox


Yes you can. Always give myself plenty of time to check directions. Xxx


----------



## Islander

We are having gorgeous weather.. sunny no coat days. I was pruning the lavender bushes near the road yesterday every handful I grabbed resulted in a cloud of dust in my face. Blame the logging trucks, I'll wait a few days before I do anymore. The birds know it's Spring, they are twitter-pated and happy as anything. I wish I was a bird. xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Trish, very funny ???????????????????? xxxxx


Well we know who the little one is.... :sm08:


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Trish, very funny ???????????????????? xxxxx


Hope you're having a great week Josephine, give Bentley a pat on the head from me. xoxox


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> A me day for me today.. bath and hair wash, maybe even a nap this afternoon as I've been tired the last few days. A big grocery order coming this week as have 2 extra in the house, not that they will eat much as they are on a blended drink diet... blah! Maybe I should have one though, it might give me some pep!


I was going to suggest a change in the weather might give you some pep. Then I read you are having nice weather. After your bath and hair wash a nap in the noon day sun is a must. Hope you wake up raring to go. Enjoy your guests even if their diet is not of your choosing. :sm02: :sm11:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I haven't worked out how I am travelling yet.


Are you thinking of driving? At the moment we will only have one small car there. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I'm driving with Chris and it is about 90 miles but 90 miles of busy, slow roads mostly!!


I should think once you get round London and into Norfolk it shouldn't be too bad hopefully. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> A me day for me today.. bath and hair wash, maybe even a nap this afternoon as I've been tired the last few days. A big grocery order coming this week as have 2 extra in the house, not that they will eat much as they are on a blended drink diet... blah! Maybe I should have one though, it might give me some pep!


Just eating good, proper food will do you just as much good and you know what's in it. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That one is at Butlin's on my first ever visit. I was 15, I think! xxxx


Fun!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Glad that's over for you and quickly too!! Excuse me for sticking my oar in but what you need is not a new dishwasher but a new house with no stairs and central heating!!!!


I completely agree! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Hope you're having a great week Josephine, give Bentley a pat on the head from me. xoxox


Will do when he stops rushing in and out of the house. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Are you thinking of driving? At the moment we will only have one small car there. xx


Plenty of taxis around.????


----------



## amudaus

Your Dorset Buttons are beautiful! Have you tried using curtain rings?. :sm02:


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> Lovely. As ever. You and your ladies are so talented.


Ditto to that


----------



## linkan

Darlings sometimes i read up what's going on with you all and i am filled with happiness. No matter how i feel. Still got the icky's . I am trying to behave and stay in bed.. It's not all that hard to do. I actually have an appetite today... For what i have no idea.
Something warm though. 

I love hearing about train travel. I wish that it was used here more often. The buses here are just nasty and dirty.
Taxi's cost a fortune , and sometimes i just don't want to drive myself. 
Plus on a train i could relax and take some knitting. It seems like such a lovely idea.

I've no voice whatsoever today. Throat is not nearly as sore though. Sinuses are clearer. Didn't sleep a wink yet .
I'm doing my very best not to even try to speak. 
Dh didn't think it was funny when i was texting him in the same room.
Till i tried to talk and he understood lol..

I guess i shall lay back down and rest some more.

Love and cyber hugs to all xoxo


----------



## linkan

Thanks for the compliments on the dream catcher. It was my first rogue embroidery project lol. 

If you look close, each set of feathers is a season.
Winter's moon , spring , summer and fall with falling leaves and all lol ????


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I was going to suggest a change in the weather might give you some pep. Then I read you are having nice weather. After your bath and hair wash a nap in the noon day sun is a must. Hope you wake up raring to go. Enjoy your guests even if their diet is not of your choosing. :sm02: :sm11:


I'm a little concerned 600 cal a day is not enough, especially for a man. I like to eat better and less, preparing food and eating it should be a highlight of the day!


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Darlings sometimes i read up what's going on with you all and i am filled with happiness. No matter how i feel. Still got the icky's . I am trying to behave and stay in bed.. It's not all that hard to do. I actually have an appetite today... For what i have no idea.
> Something warm though.
> 
> I love hearing about train travel. I wish that it was used here more often. The buses here are just nasty and dirty.
> Taxi's cost a fortune , and sometimes i just don't want to drive myself.
> Plus on a train i could relax and take some knitting. It seems like such a lovely idea.
> 
> I've no voice whatsoever today. Throat is not nearly as sore though. Sinuses are clearer. Didn't sleep a wink yet .
> I'm doing my very best not to even try to speak.
> Dh didn't think it was funny when i was texting him in the same room.
> Till i tried to talk and he understood lol..
> 
> I guess i shall lay back down and rest some more.
> 
> Love and cyber hugs to all xoxo


I hope Hon-Hon brings you something nourishing and that tomorrow is even a better day Angela. xoxo


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> Darlings sometimes i read up what's going on with you all and i am filled with happiness. No matter how i feel. Still got the icky's . I am trying to behave and stay in bed.. It's not all that hard to do. I actually have an appetite today... For what i have no idea.
> Something warm though.
> 
> I love hearing about train travel. I wish that it was used here more often. The buses here are just nasty and dirty.
> Taxi's cost a fortune , and sometimes i just don't want to drive myself.
> Plus on a train i could relax and take some knitting. It seems like such a lovely idea.
> 
> I've no voice whatsoever today. Throat is not nearly as sore though. Sinuses are clearer. Didn't sleep a wink yet .
> I'm doing my very best not to even try to speak.
> Dh didn't think it was funny when i was texting him in the same room.
> Till i tried to talk and he understood lol..
> 
> I guess i shall lay back down and rest some more.
> 
> Love and cyber hugs to all xoxo


Rest, drink plenty of liquids and call the doctor if needed. 
p.s. I often find gargling with warm salt water is much better than any medicine.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm at Stephens. We've just had hunters chicken and fries, followed by cherry pie and ice cream. Mm mm. Delish. Donna came this morning but just for a cup of tea. She has to go back to the hospital next week and then will get back to normal we hope. She had her biopsy last week and they told her that everything had gone to plan.

Haven't got much more to write so I'll catch up with you all.


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the dream catcher. It was my first rogue embroidery project lol.
> 
> If you look close, each set of feathers is a season.
> Winter's moon , spring , summer and fall with falling leaves and all lol ????


You are just the best at this! Too bad there isn't an emoji for beautiful. :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Darlings sometimes i read up what's going on with you all and i am filled with happiness. No matter how i feel. Still got the icky's . I am trying to behave and stay in bed.. It's not all that hard to do. I actually have an appetite today... For what i have no idea.
> Something warm though.
> 
> I love hearing about train travel. I wish that it was used here more often. The buses here are just nasty and dirty.
> Taxi's cost a fortune , and sometimes i just don't want to drive myself.
> Plus on a train i could relax and take some knitting. It seems like such a lovely idea.
> 
> I've no voice whatsoever today. Throat is not nearly as sore though. Sinuses are clearer. Didn't sleep a wink yet .
> I'm doing my very best not to even try to speak.
> Dh didn't think it was funny when i was texting him in the same room.
> Till i tried to talk and he understood lol..
> 
> I guess i shall lay back down and rest some more.
> 
> Love and cyber hugs to all xoxo


Think you're in the best place and hopefully it will clear soon. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the dream catcher. It was my first rogue embroidery project lol.
> 
> If you look close, each set of feathers is a season.
> Winter's moon , spring , summer and fall with falling leaves and all lol ????


It's beautiful. xx :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> The little blue tablets I have been taking at bedtime to relax my muscles seem to have done the trick.


Viagra are little and blue is there something you aren't telling us?????


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> I'm a little concerned 600 cal a day is not enough, especially for a man. I like to eat better and less, preparing food and eating it should be a highlight of the day!


I agree that 600 calories seem to be too small amount.
I ain't never had a day where preparing food was the highlight of my day. That ain't never gonna happen to me. I do enjoy the eating part.


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm at Stephens. We've just had hunters chicken and fries, followed by cherry pie and ice cream. Mm mm. Delish. Donna came this morning but just for a cup of tea. She has to go back to the hospital next week and then will get back to normal we hope. She had her biopsy last week and they told her that everything had gone to plan.
> 
> Haven't got much more to write so I'll catch up with you all.


Delish... that's more than delish. :sm02:


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the dream catcher. It was my first rogue embroidery project lol.
> 
> If you look close, each set of feathers is a season.
> Winter's moon , spring , summer and fall with falling leaves and all lol ????


It is very striking. A beautiful project that must have taken a lot of time.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I agree that 600 calories seem to be too small amount.
> I ain't never had a day where preparing food was the highlight of my day. That ain't never gonna happen to me. I do enjoy the eating part.


I do in fits and spurts... you should see my salads everything but the kitchen sink. :sm17:


----------



## Islander

My dear MIL sent a card with $100 this week and told me to buy a fish and name it after her. I teased her and told her I was going to get a Bristlenose Pleco next... actually I still might, and her name would be Pearl. :sm23:


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Viagra are little and blue is there something you aren't telling us?????


Only in Connection's... ????


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Think you're in the best place and hopefully it will clear soon. xx


I presume the reason you disappeared is because the clock struck 12:00 ? :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a wonderful feast. Yum indeed.
Not sure exactly, but I think you mean Donna has nothing to worry about? That would be a big relief for her.


grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm at Stephens. We've just had hunters chicken and fries, followed by cherry pie and ice cream. Mm mm. Delish. Donna came this morning but just for a cup of tea. She has to go back to the hospital next week and then will get back to normal we hope. She had her biopsy last week and they told her that everything had gone to plan.
> 
> Haven't got much more to write so I'll catch up with you all.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> I think it's going to take me three trains to get there but get there I will. xx


It took me three trains and a taxi last year.


----------



## jinx

I kinda like the looks of that little guy.????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Islander said:


> My dear MIL sent a card with $100 this week and told me to buy a fish and name it after her. I teased her and told her I was going to get a Bristlenose Pleco next... actually I still might, and her name would be Pearl. :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

It’s finished Harvest by tin can knits


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> It was sort of worked out so that the place would be about half way between all of us and on the correct side of the country. Things haven't quite worked out that way but yes it will be well worth it. Can't wait. xx


It looked a good way for me to come. It's best I said no.


----------



## jinx

I am a happy camper. Honeydo was here and fixed my computer. It took him less than 5 minutes. He pushed both the start button and F2 at the same time. On the screen that came up he told it to fix itself and it did. I actually was just going to buy a new one. While he was here Harold ask him to help with his p.c. To fix that took less than a minute. Man could be make the money if he went into computer repair business. ????✨????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I presume the reason you disappeared is because the clock struck 12:00 ? :sm09:


Was that last night? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> It looked a good way for me to come. It's best I said no.


It is actually about half way between you and Saxy which is what I was working on. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> You can't really get lost on a train can you... or can you? xoxox


It always happens to me? The trains usually get changed, or I'm sitting in the wrong carriage. I always seem to get it wrong....but other than that, I love train travel.


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> I hope Hon-Hon brings you something nourishing and that tomorrow is even a better day Angela. xoxo


Ditto from me, Angela! We need you to get completely well! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm at Stephens. We've just had hunters chicken and fries, followed by cherry pie and ice cream. Mm mm. Delish. Donna came this morning but just for a cup of tea. She has to go back to the hospital next week and then will get back to normal we hope. She had her biopsy last week and they told her that everything had gone to plan.
> 
> Haven't got much more to write so I'll catch up with you all.


Glad you made it there. Sounds like good news for Donna. xxxooo :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Viagra are little and blue is there something you aren't telling us?????


 :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> It's finished Harvest by tin can knits


It is lovely, Lisa! You did a wonderful job on it! Well done!!! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Sounds like a wonderful feast. Yum indeed.
> Not sure exactly, but I think you mean Donna has nothing to worry about? That would be a big relief for her.


She said that they seemed pleased. It's unbelievable this is her first mammogram since lowering the age for them. She's been so lucky to have had one.


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> It's finished Harvest by tin can knits


I just loved those colours Lisa. And you are so neat.


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> I agree that 600 calories seem to be too small amount.
> I ain't never had a day where preparing food was the highlight of my day. That ain't never gonna happen to me. I do enjoy the eating part.


Hahaha ditto that from me too lol


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> My dear MIL sent a card with $100 this week and told me to buy a fish and name it after her. I teased her and told her I was going to get a Bristlenose Pleco next... actually I still might, and her name would be Pearl. :sm23:


I love it


----------



## PurpleFi

amudaus said:


> Your Dorset Buttons are beautiful! Have you tried using curtain rings?. :sm02:


Yes both large and small. ????


----------



## LEE1313

jinx said:


> I am a happy camper. Honeydo was here and fixed my computer. It took him less than 5 minutes. He pushed both the start button and F2 at the same time. On the screen that came up he told it to fix itself and it did. I actually was just going to buy a new one. While he was here Harold ask him to help with his p.c. To fix that took less than a minute. Man could be make the money if he went into computer repair business. ????✨????


That's great !
Lucky you !


----------



## jinx

LEE1313 said:


> That's great !
> Lucky you !


Linda, you are so right. I know we are lucky to have family help us out. I would be very poor if I had to pay for everything they do for us.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> The little blue tablets I have been taking at bedtime to relax my muscles seem to have done the trick.





Miss Pam said:


> That's great to hear! xxxooo


It is absolutely wonderful, when one gets a medication, that gives the level of pain relief needed, with the first medication tried. I really hope it continues working for you, for as long as you need it! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> To the best of my knowledge it's too common to treat. Just get on with it! Warmth and lots of slow movement help.


At the same time, remember to treat yourself kindly, as well! xoxoxo


----------



## LEE1313

jinx said:


> Linda, you are so right. I know we are lucky to have family help us out. I would be very poor if I had to pay for everything they do for us.


Yes family's are everything
HUGS


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> We had a gorgeous morning when I went to meet the Vetlettes; then we went over to the workshop to let my old car go for bits. I get £118 paid into my bank for it. Now the weather has turned horrible again. Something fell down the chimney next to me in the study. It didn't move so I guess it wasn't a bird.


I hope the weather changes back to some nice sunny weather, very soon! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a sunny Surrey. Had a great time at singing last night.

This morning I am off to our County town of Guildford to meet up with June. We might have to hunt down some craft shops - just to look of course! And somewhere to have a bite to eat and maybe, just maybe a glass of wine!

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

Haha, Wonderfelt and Stitchywoman are on their way!! ???? ???? ????


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> We are having gorgeous weather.. sunny no coat days. I was pruning the lavender bushes near the road yesterday every handful I grabbed resulted in a cloud of dust in my face. Blame the logging trucks, I'll wait a few days before I do anymore. The birds know it's Spring, they are twitter-pated and happy as anything. I wish I was a bird. xoxo


So glad at least one of you over there are finally getting the right weather!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I should think once you get round London and into Norfolk it shouldn't be too bad hopefully. xxxx


I'm counting on that - and Chris's Garmin!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Haha, Wonderfelt and Stitchywoman are on their way!! ???? ???? ????


Poor old Guildford. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Darlings sometimes i read up what's going on with you all and i am filled with happiness. No matter how i feel. Still got the icky's . I am trying to behave and stay in bed.. It's not all that hard to do. I actually have an appetite today... For what i have no idea.
> Something warm though.
> 
> I love hearing about train travel. I wish that it was used here more often. The buses here are just nasty and dirty.
> Taxi's cost a fortune , and sometimes i just don't want to drive myself.
> Plus on a train i could relax and take some knitting. It seems like such a lovely idea.
> 
> I've no voice whatsoever today. Throat is not nearly as sore though. Sinuses are clearer. Didn't sleep a wink yet .
> I'm doing my very best not to even try to speak.
> Dh didn't think it was funny when i was texting him in the same room.
> Till i tried to talk and he understood lol..
> 
> I guess i shall lay back down and rest some more.
> 
> Love and cyber hugs to all xoxo


Quite right, let your body tell you what to do and it's telling you rest and eat a little something! More healing hugs on the way love!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny Surrey. Had a great time at singing last night.
> 
> This morning I am off to our County town of Guildford to meet up with June. We might have to hunt down some craft shops - just to look of course! And somewhere to have a bite to eat and maybe, just maybe a glass of wine!
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Morning. I would be surprised if a visit with June did not include wine. I know you will enjoy your day.


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> It's finished Harvest by tin can knits


So pretty and very nice knitting!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good belated morning from a cold, wet, windy Wales. I've had a complete disaster in the kitchen this morning. Thought I would try devilled kidneys, it does call for mustard which I never have but in my innocence thought would sort of blend in with everything else, got it all done, tasted it and yuck didn't like it at all, DH tried it and he didn't like it either so in the bin it goes. I must admit I don't have many disasters but this was one on a grand scale. Luckily I did it early ready to heat up at dinner time so will now have bacon, egg, sauté potatoes and beans. Recipe has gone in the bin as well. Will sit and knit this afternoon one disaster in a day is enough. Hope your day goes better. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am a happy camper. Honeydo was here and fixed my computer. It took him less than 5 minutes. He pushed both the start button and F2 at the same time. On the screen that came up he told it to fix itself and it did. I actually was just going to buy a new one. While he was here Harold ask him to help with his p.c. To fix that took less than a minute. Man could be make the money if he went into computer repair business. ????✨????


That's a useful tip to remember but I probably won't!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

It is wonderful. You did a great job with the sleeves.


binkbrice said:


> It's finished Harvest by tin can knits


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a cold, wet, windy Wales. I've had a complete disaster in the kitchen this morning. Thought I would try devilled kidneys, it does call for mustard which I never have but in my innocence thought would sort of blend in with everything else, got it all done, tasted it and yuck didn't like it at all, DH tried it and he didn't like it either so in the bin it goes. I must admit I don't have many disasters but this was one on a grand scale. Luckily I did it early ready to heat up at dinner time so will now have bacon, egg, sauté potatoes and beans. Recipe has gone in the bin as well. Will sit and knit this afternoon one disaster in a day is enough. Hope your day goes better. xx


Oh dear!! Your second choice sounds much nicer!! Had the second half of the Shipwreck casserole last night, it was even better than the first time!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh dear!! Your second choice sounds much nicer!! Had the second half of the Shipwreck casserole last night, it was even better than the first time!! Xxxx


Yes we found that as well but I did put some curry powder in it just for a change, I know, not for you. xxxx :sm25: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

This group is like a small family. You are welcome to join any time. Susan will tell you she is the only sane one, but that is debatable.???????? 


LEE1313 said:


> Yes family's are everything
> HUGS


----------



## jinx

I often find things taste better the second time around. Chili, to me, is always better the next day.


London Girl said:


> Oh dear!! Your second choice sounds much nicer!! Had the second half of the Shipwreck casserole last night, it was even better than the first time!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

I wrote it in the hopes I would remember it. Hope I never need it again, but I will probably forget it anyhow.


London Girl said:


> That's a useful tip to remember but I probably won't!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a cold, wet, windy Wales. I've had a complete disaster in the kitchen this morning. Thought I would try devilled kidneys, it does call for mustard which I never have but in my innocence thought would sort of blend in with everything else, got it all done, tasted it and yuck didn't like it at all, DH tried it and he didn't like it either so in the bin it goes. I must admit I don't have many disasters but this was one on a grand scale. Luckily I did it early ready to heat up at dinner time so will now have bacon, egg, sauté potatoes and beans. Recipe has gone in the bin as well. Will sit and knit this afternoon one disaster in a day is enough. Hope your day goes better. xx


I have never heard you mention a disaster in the kitchen before. Of course the name of the recipe had me gagging so it would have been a complete disaster in my kitchen before I started. Harold was the cook last night. He decided he wanted bacon and eggs. Who am I to complain? I find it interesting we are not the only people that very occasionally have bacon and eggs for dinner.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am EST and -11'C (12'F). We had lake effect snow overnight, just like just about every night this week. I have snow to clear off my car.
I got a call last night from the collision centre near my house. They are finally ready to fix my car. It's only been a month. They've had that many other cars to fix before mine. I'll be getting a rental car on Monday while they take mine away, so I need to clear all my stuff out of the trunk/boot.
DD gets one of her wisdom teeth out tomorrow. I'll just leave her alone to heal in her bedroom. She can get nasty when she is out of sorts.
I did part of another section on the shawl game. The stitches are not anything that can be done in front of the TV. I'd like to do another shawl with a couple of the stitches.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I have never heard you mention a disaster in the kitchen before. Of course the name of the recipe had me gagging so it would have been a complete disaster in my kitchen before I started. Harold was the cook last night. He decided he wanted bacon and eggs. Who am I to complain? I find it interesting we are not the only people that very occasionally have bacon and eggs for dinner.


Well to be honest I don't have many totally disastrous outcomes, things are usually edible even if they're not like to recipe says. But this was a major one. There's nothing wrong with bacon and egg (and a few additions) for any meal. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I have never heard you mention a disaster in the kitchen before. Of course the name of the recipe had me gagging so it would have been a complete disaster in my kitchen before I started. Harold was the cook last night. He decided he wanted bacon and eggs. Who am I to complain? I find it interesting we are not the only people that very occasionally have bacon and eggs for dinner.


I like bacon and eggs for dinner so long as I haven't had the same thing in the morning. We have some restaurants around here that only serve "breakfast" all day long. We've also had pancakes with bacon and cheese for dinner.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I often find things taste better the second time around. Chili, to me, is always better the next day.


Chili needs time to simmer. I've a receipt for chilli that takes 3 days to make in a crock pot.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a cold, wet, windy Wales. I've had a complete disaster in the kitchen this morning. Thought I would try devilled kidneys, it does call for mustard which I never have but in my innocence thought would sort of blend in with everything else, got it all done, tasted it and yuck didn't like it at all, DH tried it and he didn't like it either so in the bin it goes. I must admit I don't have many disasters but this was one on a grand scale. Luckily I did it early ready to heat up at dinner time so will now have bacon, egg, sauté potatoes and beans. Recipe has gone in the bin as well. Will sit and knit this afternoon one disaster in a day is enough. Hope your day goes better. xx


I only like kidneys if they have been completely buried in gravy and mixed with a lot of other things, like steak or chicken to mask the taste. Not my favourite food to make or eat.
It's good that you started early.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I'm counting on that - and Chris's Garmin!! Xxxx


Our Garmins over here quite often lead us up cow paths. 
I use the Sygic app on my phone now.
I'm sure you will get there without any problems.


----------



## jinx

It is not the first time we have had breakfast food for supper. When the kids were young they would often ask for french toast or pancakes for dinner. They enjoyed them and never got them in the a.m. as their bus always came too early to have anything but cereal or toast for breakfast.


nitz8catz said:


> I like bacon and eggs for dinner so long as I haven't had the same thing in the morning. We have some restaurants around here that only serve "breakfast" all day long. We've also had pancakes with bacon and cheese for dinner.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> So glad at least one of you over there are finally getting the right weather!! Xxxx


The coasts always get spring before the rest of us. I would like the polar vortex to go away and not come back.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Haha, Wonderfelt and Stitchywoman are on their way!! ???? ???? ????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Guess what I make chili in. Yes, the instant pot. It only takes a matter of minutes, but tastes better than what I use to simmer for hours.


nitz8catz said:


> Chili needs time to simmer. I've a receipt for chilli that takes 3 days to make in a crock pot.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny Surrey. Had a great time at singing last night.
> 
> This morning I am off to our County town of Guildford to meet up with June. We might have to hunt down some craft shops - just to look of course! And somewhere to have a bite to eat and maybe, just maybe a glass of wine!
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Have a wonderful day in Guildford with June.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> It always happens to me? The trains usually get changed, or I'm sitting in the wrong carriage. I always seem to get it wrong....but other than that, I love train travel.


I have done that on the subways in Toronto, and we don't have that many subway lines in Toronto. If I had to do the subways in London by myself, I would definitely get lost. I couldn't read the maps in the subway cars there. Thank goodness I wasn't alone.
I have got on the wrong train at the end of the government train line in Whitby. I've sat in that train while the proper train pulled out. I was late that day for training in Toronto.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I am a happy camper. Honeydo was here and fixed my computer. It took him less than 5 minutes. He pushed both the start button and F2 at the same time. On the screen that came up he told it to fix itself and it did. I actually was just going to buy a new one. While he was here Harold ask him to help with his p.c. To fix that took less than a minute. Man could be make the money if he went into computer repair business. ????✨????


That's great that it was easily fixed and didn't require a hardware replacement.
I just got news yesterday that they will be mucking with my computer at work again. And I just got it to the point that I could use it again. 
I voiced my displeasure at being one of the "guinea pigs".


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> It's finished Harvest by tin can knits


Very nice. I've got that pattern in my list.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> That's great that it was easily fixed and didn't require a hardware replacement.
> I just got news yesterday that they will be mucking with my computer at work again. And I just got it to the point that I could use it again.
> I voiced my displeasure at being one of the "guinea pigs".


So they gave you a lettuce leaf and will carry on regardless no doubt. xx 
:sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> My dear MIL sent a card with $100 this week and told me to buy a fish and name it after her. I teased her and told her I was going to get a Bristlenose Pleco next... actually I still might, and her name would be Pearl. :sm23:


I have never seen one that colour. Wonderful.
We had a bristlenose pleco. He did his business at the bottom of the tank, but if any other fish bothered him, he would head butt them until they left him alone again.
I love that you would name the fish Pearl.


----------



## jinx

I understand what you mean about being a guinea pig. Whenever my computer updates without my permission I feel the same way. It uploads and then it never works as well as it did before.


nitz8catz said:


> That's great that it was easily fixed and didn't require a hardware replacement.
> I just got news yesterday that they will be mucking with my computer at work again. And I just got it to the point that I could use it again.
> I voiced my displeasure at being one of the "guinea pigs".


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I do in fits and spurts... you should see my salads everything but the kitchen sink. :sm17:


I used to like the salads at Boston Pizza that came in a HUGE bowl and had everything in them. I could never finish them.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm at Stephens. We've just had hunters chicken and fries, followed by cherry pie and ice cream. Mm mm. Delish. Donna came this morning but just for a cup of tea. She has to go back to the hospital next week and then will get back to normal we hope. She had her biopsy last week and they told her that everything had gone to plan.
> 
> Haven't got much more to write so I'll catch up with you all.


It sounds like they are feeding you well.
Congratulations to Donna for the good results.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I'm a little concerned 600 cal a day is not enough, especially for a man. I like to eat better and less, preparing food and eating it should be a highlight of the day!


The lady in the next cubicle at work who was on the liquid diet has finished with that. I worked in that she lost the weight and I can see it in her face (and she fits in her chair better) but as soon as she goes back to eating like a normal human, the weight will start to go on again. She did sign up with a fitness club. That will do more for her than a fad diet.
I agree that eating better and less, and exercise, will help instead of a fad diet. Also taking the time to sit and eat, instead of eating on the run (I'm guilty of that one.)


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the dream catcher. It was my first rogue embroidery project lol.
> 
> If you look close, each set of feathers is a season.
> Winter's moon , spring , summer and fall with falling leaves and all lol ????


That really is beautiful, and a lot of work.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Guess what I make chili in. Yes, the instant pot. It only takes a matter of minutes, but tastes better than what I use to simmer for hours.


I'm going to have to try that. I really don't use my instant pot enough.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> So they gave you a lettuce leaf and will carry on regardless no doubt. xx
> :sm16:


Yes. I was laughed at. (They thought I was joking). And will receive the changes anyways. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I understand what you mean about being a guinea pig. Whenever my computer updates without my permission I feel the same way. It uploads and then it never works as well as it did before.


Do you have the Windows 10 home edition. It updates on its own, as you are under Microsoft's control. If you have the Premium edition of Windows 10, you can delay the updates by up to 2 weeks, which is usually long enough for Microsoft and others, to find out if there are problems with any update.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. 
Everyone have a great Thursday. Knit Night tonight for me.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny Surrey. Had a great time at singing last night.
> 
> This morning I am off to our County town of Guildford to meet up with June. We might have to hunt down some craft shops - just to look of course! And somewhere to have a bite to eat and maybe, just maybe a glass of wine!
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Have a fun day together! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Branchline train to mainline. Mainline to London. 2 Underground trains across London. Mainline to Norfolk. Luckily I love train travel. X


only in company.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yep, brace yourself, Guildford!!! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


where I did my basic army training.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> You can't really get lost on a train can you... or can you? xoxox


at the changes, yes!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Are you thinking of driving? At the moment we will only have one small car there. xx


I am, though Londy's comment gave me pause. My car is a roomy 5-seater. It would be handy.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I should think once you get round London and into Norfolk it shouldn't be too bad hopefully. xxxx


For me three and a half hours, mostly motorway. Not too bad.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Viagra are little and blue is there something you aren't telling us?????


No use ATM> Pretty much off the menu for a while.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> It's finished Harvest by tin can knits


It looks warm and comfy, and colourfull


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> It is actually about half way between you and Saxy which is what I was working on. xx


and not a bad journey.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> It is absolutely wonderful, when one gets a medication, that gives the level of pain relief needed, with the first medication tried. I really hope it continues working for you, for as long as you need it! xoxoxo


the prescription has finished now.


----------



## SaxonLady

LEE1313 said:


> Yes family's are everything
> HUGS


Hello Lee1313. and friends!


----------



## SaxonLady

Sunshine here today. I'm off to get the twins shortly. Happy days!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I am, though Londy's comment gave me pause. My car is a roomy 5-seater. It would be handy.


Another car would be useful but whatever you're most comfortable with, we can always sit and knit and chat. xx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> So pretty and very nice knitting!! Xxxx


Thank you I have decided that if I call it weaving in the ends it doesn't feel so much like......you know that word....hehehe I had to do something matching those sleeves created 12 ends were the whole sweater only had 2!!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> It is wonderful. You did a great job with the sleeves.


Thank you I fused with those sleeves to the point were I said the next will be what it is don't want to do it again but will wait to see what it looks like!


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> Thank you I fused with those sleeves to the point were I said the next will be what it is don't want to do it again but will wait to see what it looks like!


I have seen a few sweaters that have one solid colored sleeves and that looks very nice. Of course that means finding a solid that matches one of the colors exactly.


----------



## UteWhite1128

Very beautiful. I also love the colors.


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I have seen a few sweaters that have one solid colored sleeves and that looks very nice. Of course that means finding a solid that matches one of the colors exactly.


I have a second ball of the yarn so it will match it just might not be like this one we shall see!


----------



## London Girl

Good evening from a train on its way to London after a lovely day with Mrs P in Guildford, which is a really lovely city!! We didn't buy a great deal, although there were lots of lovely shops. Early night for me tonight!! Xxxx


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I have a second ball of the yarn so it will match it just might not be like this one we shall see!


Don't forget to keep the extra bits of yarn for me... I have something special planned ????


----------



## linkan

Dh started feeling sick again last night. I guess we are just passing it back and forth ! 
I've kinda kept it for weeks though so it was only right to share.
I'll be darned off he didn't act like he was dying.. He actually said "i feel funny..am i dying?"
I told him no, but let him stay home from work today.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny Surrey. Had a great time at singing last night.
> 
> This morning I am off to our County town of Guildford to meet up with June. We might have to hunt down some craft shops - just to look of course! And somewhere to have a bite to eat and maybe, just maybe a glass of wine!
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Right... "just looking"! :sm08:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Haha, Wonderfelt and Stitchywoman are on their way!! ???? ???? ????


Those names might stick, careful now! :sm23: xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> So glad at least one of you over there are finally getting the right weather!! Xxxx


It didn't last... the dirty white stuff is back. The 3 a.m snowplow alerted me to the fact. xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> It didn't last... the dirty white stuff is back. The 3 a.m snowplow alerted me to the fact. xoxo


Did you know it was forecast or was it an unpleasant surprise? Just cold, wet and windy here. xx


----------



## linkan

I often forget time zones on here.
My day has barely begun and y'all are getting settled for the night.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a cold, wet, windy Wales. I've had a complete disaster in the kitchen this morning. Thought I would try devilled kidneys, it does call for mustard which I never have but in my innocence thought would sort of blend in with everything else, got it all done, tasted it and yuck didn't like it at all, DH tried it and he didn't like it either so in the bin it goes. I must admit I don't have many disasters but this was one on a grand scale. Luckily I did it early ready to heat up at dinner time so will now have bacon, egg, sauté potatoes and beans. Recipe has gone in the bin as well. Will sit and knit this afternoon one disaster in a day is enough. Hope your day goes better. xx


You tried... I like the solution, get rid of it and never do it again! xoxox


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Did you know it was forecast or was it an unpleasant surprise? Just cold, wet and windy here. xx


They are forecasting snow here too.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Did you know it was forecast or was it an unpleasant surprise? Just cold, wet and windy here. xx


I saw a few flakes yesterday but didn't think it would amount to much.. 3 inches. It's mild out today so maybe it will disappear fast. xx


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> You tried... I like the solution, get rid of it and never do it again! xoxox


For sure ! But i have to agree deviled kidneys doesn't sound... Appealing ..????????????


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I often forget time zones on here.
> My day has barely begun and y'all are getting settled for the night.


We are going to put the clocks ahead in a couple of days Angela... longer light! That is cheery in itself! xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I often forget time zones on here.
> My day has barely begun and y'all are getting settled for the night.


Not quite bed time it's 6 pm here at the moment. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls it's Thursday evening and it's wet and very windy. I got home before it started. I called to get my groceries then came home and had a meal for one of chicken ,veg and dumplings, it was a TESCO meal and very nice. I hope you girls have had a great day. I'm thinking of going to see Iris tomorrow. Depends on the weather really. 

Andrew next door , Karen's husband, is waiting to go in hosp in a couple of weeks for a hip replacement. He wants me to drive his car...I've had to refuse because it's a massive thing and I'm not insured anyway, I hope. I've told him I'll take him anywhere in little car. He reckons he'll be too big. I'll help them all I can but I'm not driving his car. His son or daughter will have to. I'll take the dog for weewees. 

I'm going to catch up now. Love you all.


----------



## Islander

Hope you are feeling better today Angela. ???? oxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> You tried... I like the solution, get rid of it and never do it again! xoxox


Yes it was terrible, luckily I had something else to fall back on. xx


----------



## jinx

You are always 6 hours ahead of me if we are both on or off daylight savings time. Indiana is close to me but has two different time zones or did they change that?


Barn-dweller said:


> Not quite bed time it's 6 pm here at the moment. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> We are going to put the clocks ahead in a couple of days Angela... longer light! That is cheery in itself! xoxo


Ours go forward on the 31st. xx


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Don't forget to keep the extra bits of yarn for me... I have something special planned ????


Most of that second one is left I will bring them to you!


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> This group is like a small family. You are welcome to join any time. Susan will tell you she is the only sane one, but that is debatable.????????


I am I am I am I am ????????????????


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls it's Thursday evening and it's wet and very windy. I got home before it started. I called to get my groceries then came home and had a meal for one of chicken ,veg and dumplings, it was a TESCO meal and very nice. I hope you girls have had a great day. I'm thinking of going to see Iris tomorrow. Depends on the weather really.
> 
> Andrew next door , Karen's husband, is waiting to go in hosp in a couple of weeks for a hip replacement. He wants me to drive his car...I've had to refuse because it's a massive thing and I'm not insured anyway, I hope. I've told him I'll take him anywhere in little car. He reckons he'll be too big. I'll help them all I can but I'm not driving his car. His son or daughter will have to. I'll take the dog for weewees.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now. Love you all.


You did the right thing. Driving a vehicle you are not comfortable with is not a wise thing to do. Could he possibly get in the back seat and slide across? 
Stay in and out of the wet and windy weather. Curl up with a good Sudoku book.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Dh started feeling sick again last night. I guess we are just passing it back and forth !
> I've kinda kept it for weeks though so it was only right to share.
> I'll be darned off he didn't act like he was dying.. He actually said "i feel funny..am i dying?"
> I told him no, but let him stay home from work today.


My DH stayed home today too!


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a cold, wet, windy Wales. I've had a complete disaster in the kitchen this morning. Thought I would try devilled kidneys, it does call for mustard which I never have but in my innocence thought would sort of blend in with everything else, got it all done, tasted it and yuck didn't like it at all, DH tried it and he didn't like it either so in the bin it goes. I must admit I don't have many disasters but this was one on a grand scale. Luckily I did it early ready to heat up at dinner time so will now have bacon, egg, sauté potatoes and beans. Recipe has gone in the bin as well. Will sit and knit this afternoon one disaster in a day is enough. Hope your day goes better. xx


You could have tried my dinner for one, I'd have shared it


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls it's Thursday evening and it's wet and very windy. I got home before it started. I called to get my groceries then came home and had a meal for one of chicken ,veg and dumplings, it was a TESCO meal and very nice. I hope you girls have had a great day. I'm thinking of going to see Iris tomorrow. Depends on the weather really.
> 
> Andrew next door , Karen's husband, is waiting to go in hosp in a couple of weeks for a hip replacement. He wants me to drive his car...I've had to refuse because it's a massive thing and I'm not insured anyway, I hope. I've told him I'll take him anywhere in little car. He reckons he'll be too big. I'll help them all I can but I'm not driving his car. His son or daughter will have to. I'll take the dog for weewees.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now. Love you all.


That sounds like a good plan Susan, I don't like driving strange cars either. I recently locked my purse and keys in the trunk and had no idea where the release lever was because I've never needed it. After I called the locksmith to help, Mr J spotted it on the door behind me.. I was looking on the floor where every other release lever was. :sm16: Tipped the locksmith and told myself I should have stayed in bed that day. It pays to read the manual that comes with the car at least once! xox


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> You are always 6 hours ahead of me if we are both on or off daylight savings time. Indiana is close to me but has two different time zones or did they change that?


Nope I don't think they did!


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I only like kidneys if they have been completely buried in gravy and mixed with a lot of other things, like steak or chicken to mask the taste. Not my favourite food to make or eat.
> It's good that you started early.


Mav..dear mav...why would you eat something that you don't like but you mask the taste of? Are going loony sister?????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> You could have tried my dinner for one, I'd have shared it


I want to share the previous one with the Cherry pie!


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I have done that on the subways in Toronto, and we don't have that many subway lines in Toronto. If I had to do the subways in London by myself, I would definitely get lost. I couldn't read the maps in the subway cars there. Thank goodness I wasn't alone.
> I have got on the wrong train at the end of the government train line in Whitby. I've sat in that train while the proper train pulled out. I was late that day for training in Toronto.


Oh I can't cope with London mav..I'm like a mole coming up out of the ground. I'd be lost underground and above 
Like for hours. Last time I had June to help me, but I haven't got the courage to go it alone, so I get a slower train and sudoku or knit.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I used to like the salads at Boston Pizza that came in a HUGE bowl and had everything in them. I could never finish them.


Boston Pizza made the best pizza's in the area until I learned to make my own. I had a book from the library on real pizzeria from Italy, the dough's are made with special flour and baked differently in super hot ovens.. they'd never eat our pizza!


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Our Garmins over here quite often lead us up cow paths.
> I use the Sygic app on my phone now.
> I'm sure you will get there without any problems.


What's a garmin ?


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I like bacon and eggs for dinner so long as I haven't had the same thing in the morning. We have some restaurants around here that only serve "breakfast" all day long. We've also had pancakes with bacon and cheese for dinner.


In the fall we have bacon and eggs covered with sautéed Chanterelle mushrooms, very gourmet but free for us. It's the best thing you've ever tasted!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from a wet and windy Surrey. Had a great day with June. It was windy but dry. Showed her some of the quaint parts of Guildford which are very old. 15th century.
Had a lovely lunch of pasta follwed by an explision of chocolate, ice cream and hot toffee sauce.

Wandered sround thd shops and we both bought a fleece top in a sale.

Now in my pjs and settled in my arm chair xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> What's a garmin ?


Sat nav xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a train on its way to London after a lovely day with Mrs P in Guildford, which is a really lovely city!! We didn't buy a great deal, although there were lots of lovely shops. Early night for me tonight!! Xxxx


Glad you had a great time! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> You did the right thing. Driving a vehicle you are not comfortable with is not a wise thing to do. Could he possibly get in the back seat and slide across?
> Stay in and out of the wet and windy weather. Curl up with a good Sudoku book.


It's cold tonight jinx. There's no danger of me driving a big car. That's why I got rid of Alberts. It was just tooooo big for me. I've been sudokuing all afternoon. Love you xx


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> They are forecasting snow here too.


We got about an inch or so of snow this morning! :sm16: It's not helping with our moving preparations. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> We are going to put the clocks ahead in a couple of days Angela... longer light! That is cheery in itself! xoxo


Will be so glad to have it become daylight savings time again. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you had a great time! xxxooo


Fabulous thanks x


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I have never seen one that colour. Wonderful.
> We had a bristlenose pleco. He did his business at the bottom of the tank, but if any other fish bothered him, he would head butt them until they left him alone again.
> I love that you would name the fish Pearl.


Yes, they are really good at doing their business, I think it's from gnawing on wood. Messiest aquarium fish going, some do clean up algae though!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Fabulous thanks x


What did you buy! xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi

Pudding


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Pudding


Yummy either way! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

I forgot to tell you about s and s fishes.......there lots, they are breeding like rabbits...sue doesn't want to put the babies down the loo so there's not a lot I can say to that. Someone where Stephen works was going to buy some fish at the weekend but he's told Stephen he'll take his from him....hooray. I sometimes wonder about the sanity of Stephen and sue, honestly....they needn't look to me cos IM NOT HAVING ANY.......????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> We got about an inch or so of snow this morning! :sm16: It's not helping with our moving preparations. xxxooo


In the end it'll all be worth it! Sending hugs. xoxox


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> That sounds like a good plan Susan, I don't like driving strange cars either. I recently locked my purse and keys in the trunk and had no idea where the release lever was because I've never needed it. After I called the locksmith to help, Mr J spotted it on the door behind me.. I was looking on the floor where every other release lever was. :sm16: Tipped the locksmith and told myself I should have stayed in bed that day. It pays to read the manual that comes with the car at least once! xox


My trunk popper is on the dash. I kept pushing the part of the button that stuck out farthest. Did not work. We keep the car manual in the car and I read that. Duh, you push the small space under the sticking out button.


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I forgot to tell you about s and s fishes.......there lots, they are breeding like rabbits...sue doesn't want to put the babies down the loo so there's not a lot I can say to that. Someone where Stephen works was going to buy some fish at the weekend but he's told Stephen he'll take his from him....hooray. I sometimes wonder about the sanity of Stephen and sue, honestly....they needn't look to me cos IM NOT HAVING ANY.......????????????????????????????????????????


Does he have guppies and mollies... live bearer's? I don't keep them for that reason! Sometimes the local pet store will take them. Don't put them down the loo.. :sm13:


----------



## jinx

GPS global positioning system. The little gadget that tells you where to turn and where not to turn. I believe garmin is a brand name.


grandma susan said:


> What's a garmin ?


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> My trunk popper is on the dash. I keep pushing the part of the button that stuck out farthest. Did not work. We keep the car manual in the car and I read that. Duh, you push the small space under the sticking out button.


I shouldn't laugh :sm09: I'm looking after a BMW right now, it's got a gazillion buttons on the dash and every time I start it up a new alert light seems to appear. Funny thing though, for such an expensive SUV it doesn't have a locking gas cap... I find that interesting.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Pudding


Wow.. decadent! I need to get some breakfast after seeing that. xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> In the end it'll all be worth it! Sending hugs. xoxox


Thank you, Trish! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> No use ATM> Pretty much off the menu for a while.


Just wondering how you feel about that........? :sm16: :sm22: :sm24: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> It didn't last... the dirty white stuff is back. The 3 a.m snowplow alerted me to the fact. xoxo


Dang!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls it's Thursday evening and it's wet and very windy. I got home before it started. I called to get my groceries then came home and had a meal for one of chicken ,veg and dumplings, it was a TESCO meal and very nice. I hope you girls have had a great day. I'm thinking of going to see Iris tomorrow. Depends on the weather really.
> 
> Andrew next door , Karen's husband, is waiting to go in hosp in a couple of weeks for a hip replacement. He wants me to drive his car...I've had to refuse because it's a massive thing and I'm not insured anyway, I hope. I've told him I'll take him anywhere in little car. He reckons he'll be too big. I'll help them all I can but I'm not driving his car. His son or daughter will have to. I'll take the dog for weewees.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now. Love you all.


You do right, not worth the stress! My elderly friend in Cornwall has an automatic car and says I can borrow it whenever I'm down there but I sat in it once and it feels hugs, I'd be a nervous wreck. Shame because that would have been so useful!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Oh I can't cope with London mav..I'm like a mole coming up out of the ground. I'd be lost underground and above
> Like for hours. Last time I had June to help me, but I haven't got the courage to go it alone, so I get a slower train and sudoku or knit.


Frankly love, I made it harder for you, I was pretty useless!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> What's a garmin ?


A Sat Nav!!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> We got about an inch or so of snow this morning! :sm16: It's not helping with our moving preparations. xxxooo


Oh no!! However, snow or no snow, I guess you gotta get going now!! What is your current moving out date? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Pudding


So rich but soooooo divine!!! :sm15: :sm06: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> What did you buy! xoxox


Matching turqiouse and purple fleeces. Guess which is which?


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> My trunk popper is on the dash. I kept pushing the part of the button that stuck out farthest. Did not work. We keep the car manual in the car and I read that. Duh, you push the small space under the sticking out button.


I keep looking for the button that opens the boot/trunk from the inside but there isn't one, I read the manual too!!! Had one on my last car and really miss it!!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I shouldn't laugh :sm09: I'm looking after a BMW right now, it's got a gazillion buttons on the dash and every time I start it up a new alert light seems to appear. Funny thing though, for such an expensive SUV it doesn't have a locking gas cap... I find that interesting.


Something else that my current car doesn't have, I also find that strange!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I keep looking for the button that opens the boot/trunk from the inside but there isn't one, I read the manual too!!! Had one on my last car and really miss it!!!


If all else fails fold down the back seat and get into the trunk that way. Of course, that only works if your back seat folds down.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> You could have tried my dinner for one, I'd have shared it


Thanks but DH might have complained he's being starved. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> What's a garmin ?


It's a sat-nav for the car. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> In the fall we have bacon and eggs covered with sautéed Chanterelle mushrooms, very gourmet but free for us. It's the best thing you've ever tasted!


That sounds delicious. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> It's cold tonight jinx. There's no danger of me driving a big car. That's why I got rid of Alberts. It was just tooooo big for me. I've been sudokuing all afternoon. Love you xx


That's why I got my little car, DH's is way too big for me. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> only in company.


Not sure what you mean.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Poor old Guildford. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Why?


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> We are going to put the clocks ahead in a couple of days Angela... longer light! That is cheery in itself! xoxo


Is too.. This week i think


----------



## linkan

Got to FaceTime with my sweet pea yesterday , isn't technology sometimes a blessing.
My oh my do i just find so much joy with that little one. 
We snapped pics during our chat


----------



## LondonChris

We will soon talk our way north.


London Girl said:


> I'm driving with Chris and it is about 90 miles but 90 miles of busy, slow roads mostly!!


----------



## LondonChris

Haven't got any, I'll have to raid DDs


London Girl said:


> Bring yours swimmers for the hot tub!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> We will soon talk our way north.


4 weeks Monday. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> We will soon talk our way north.


Looking forward to catching up wirh you soon. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Haven't got any, I'll have to raid DDs


Looking forward to a nice warm wallow. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris

In my dreams. I told MrB I really want to move, he just went very quiet!! I wonder why?
Bye the way the dishwasher was fixed when I got home from hosp. Today it broke again.

me


London Girl said:


> Glad that's over for you and quickly too!! Excuse me for sticking my oar in but what you need is not a new dishwasher but a new house with no stairs and central heating!!!!


----------



## LondonChris

You poor thing,I hope you soon feel much better. Hope you got something really good to eat. Love & hugs coming your way. Xxx

quote=linkan]Darlings sometimes i read up what's going on with you all and i am filled with happiness. No matter how i feel. Still got the icky's . I am trying to behave and stay in bed.. It's not all that hard to do. I actually have an appetite today... For what i have no idea.
Something warm though.

I love hearing about train travel. I wish that it was used here more often. The buses here are just nasty and dirty.
Taxi's cost a fortune , and sometimes i just don't want to drive myself. 
Plus on a train i could relax and take some knitting. It seems like such a lovely idea.

I've no voice whatsoever today. Throat is not nearly as sore though. Sinuses are clearer. Didn't sleep a wink yet .
I'm doing my very best not to even try to speak. 
Dh didn't think it was funny when i was texting him in the same room.
Till i tried to talk and he understood lol..

I guess i shall lay back down and rest some more.

Love and cyber hugs to all xoxo[/quote]


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> It's finished Harvest by tin can knits


Very nice, I wonder who that's for ?????????


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> What's a garmin ?


It's a gps you tell it the address of where you want to go and it tells you directions! Sometimes as Mav stated they don't get it right!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> My trunk popper is on the dash. I kept pushing the part of the button that stuck out farthest. Did not work. We keep the car manual in the car and I read that. Duh, you push the small space under the sticking out button.


Then what is the purpose of the other part it really makes you wonder about the people making these parts!


----------



## binkbrice

LondonChris said:


> Very nice, I wonder who that's for ?????????


It's for our great niece she loves purple too but her sister requested pink so I have started that one while waiting on some yarn and needles that jumped into my cart somehow!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh no!! However, snow or no snow, I guess you gotta get going now!! What is your current moving out date? xxxx


Supposed to be next Monday, but because of the forecasted weather and road conditions, we've requested another week. Waiting to hear back. :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Josephine saw this online, it would be nice for an adult as well, sort of like an Outlander capelet.
http://feltmagnet.com/textiles-sewing/How-to-Make-a-Baby-Girls-Nuno-Felted-Circle-Jacket


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy but dry Wales. Off shopping later as it is Friday and we are running out of food. Still trying to get some of my stash under control so won't be paying a visit to the yarn shop. Finished another chunky hat last night everything is blue at the moment so will find a different colour for my next one. Have a good day it's nearly weekend. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Enjoy your outing even if it is only for groceries and lunch. Hope the sun comes out to make things a bit cheerier.
Yes, TGIF. Thank goodness it's Friday.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but dry Wales. Off shopping later as it is Friday and we are running out of food. Still trying to get some of my stash under control so won't be paying a visit to the yarn shop. Finished another chunky hat last night everything is blue at the moment so will find a different colour for my next one. Have a good day it's nearly weekend. xx


----------



## jinx

I would not be surprised to see that in Purple's closet. 


Islander said:


> Josephine saw this online, it would be nice for an adult as well, sort of like an Outlander capelet.
> http://feltmagnet.com/textiles-sewing/How-to-Make-a-Baby-Girls-Nuno-Felted-Circle-Jacket


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I haven't knitted quilted or anything for three days ! AAAAAAAAH!
> If i don't feel better i won't be doing anything tomorrow either. I took some children's Sudafed pe last night and
> This morning was spent coughing up and blowing chunks of bloody mucous out my nose. Ugh.
> Better out than in ????
> Im on the mend though really , i can breathe through my nose now.
> 
> Love Ya'll


I really feel for you. I am fortunate, in that I get ill very ravely, but I really want to hear that you are recovering, and are back on track with your health!????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Josephine saw this online, it would be nice for an adult as well, sort of like an Outlander capelet.
> http://feltmagnet.com/textiles-sewing/How-to-Make-a-Baby-Girls-Nuno-Felted-Circle-Jacket


Lovely, that is just the sort of felt I like. Nice and drapey. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EST and -13'C (9'F).
I'm typing with one hand and playing with Bella-kitty's toy with the other.
Knit Night was lots of laughs. We have two ladies that can't sit together anymore because no one gets any knitting done once they get started.
Several people were working on the shawl game so dice was flying on the table and under the chairs. I made a mistake on mine. I was supposed to repeat one section so I get to tink back. There are 9 colour combinations and no shawl is the same.


----------



## PurpleFi

A rather late good morning from a grey Surrey. Didn't wake until 10 am. Had a lovely time with June yesterday, Guildford High Street climb quite quickly from the River Wey and this morning my legs and feet are sore, but I'm not complaining as we had a super day. Looking forward to Norfolk which as Noel Coward says 'it is awfully flat'!

No craft cafe today, but have a load of washing to do, once that is sorted I shall be sitting and crafting.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Josephine saw this online, it would be nice for an adult as well, sort of like an Outlander capelet.
> http://feltmagnet.com/textiles-sewing/How-to-Make-a-Baby-Girls-Nuno-Felted-Circle-Jacket





jinx said:


> I would not be surprised to see that in Purple's closet.


It's the right colour.

:sm01:


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EST and -13'C (9'F).
> I'm typing with one hand and playing with Bella-kitty's toy with the other.
> Knit Night was lots of laughs. We have two ladies that can't sit together anymore because no one gets any knitting done once they get started.
> Several people were working on the shawl game so dice was flying on the table and under the chairs. I made a mistake on mine. I was supposed to repeat one section so I get to tink back. There are 9 colour combinations and no shawl is the same.


Sounds like you are really enjoying Knit Night. I'd love to see you playing the shawl game. How does it work? Would that be something we could do when we go to Norfolk? Come to think of it why don't you come too, there's plenty of space. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Enjoy your outing even if it is only for groceries and lunch. Hope the sun comes out to make things a bit cheerier.
> Yes, TGIF. Thank goodness it's Friday.


TGIF. 
Half my office is out with some bug. I would not be surprised if I get told to do on-call this weekend, as I am one of the few people still standing.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> It's the right colour.
> 
> :sm01:


Definitely xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good luck today. And to DH next week. xx


From me also, just a day or 2 late!????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Nuno felting


Very nice! I love the colour. xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but dry Wales. Off shopping later as it is Friday and we are running out of food. Still trying to get some of my stash under control so won't be paying a visit to the yarn shop. Finished another chunky hat last night everything is blue at the moment so will find a different colour for my next one. Have a good day it's nearly weekend. xx


If it's all blue, it will all match.
So sad that you will have to miss the yarn shop, but have a good day shopping anyway.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Supposed to be next Monday, but because of the forecasted weather and road conditions, we've requested another week. Waiting to hear back. :sm16: xxxooo


The way the weather is going, you might have nice weather by April. :sm06:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> My trunk popper is on the dash. I kept pushing the part of the button that stuck out farthest. Did not work. We keep the car manual in the car and I read that. Duh, you push the small space under the sticking out button.





binkbrice said:


> Then what is the purpose of the other part it really makes you wonder about the people making these parts!


The sticking out button is probably there to keep you from hitting it accidentally. Which makes you wonder why they put it on the dash and not in some other remoter location. 
My trunk popper was made out of plastic and broke. So now I have to use my key to open the trunk. The other half of that plastic unit opened the little hatch over the gas filler. That still works (for now)


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> What's a garmin ?


Just in case you don't know by now :sm01:, it's a brand of GPS sat/nav device.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> That's a good idea, Judi!! I bought another one yesterday, it was quite cheap so I will have a spare when I get the other one back!! I was wrong about the star of the film yesterday, it wasn't Keeley Hawes, it was Keira Knightley!!


A mistake early mode, if there was an over abundance of makeup, might have had something to do with the mixup! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> In my dreams. I told MrB I really want to move, he just went very quiet!! I wonder why?
> Bye the way the dishwasher was fixed when I got home from hosp. Today it broke again.
> 
> me


Time for a new dishwasher.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> That's why I got my little car, DH's is way too big for me. xx


All the car makers here are stopping production of little cars, so my next car will be from overseas, since I can't afford something big as a house and costly as one too.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Time for a new dishwasher.


I've had my dishwasher for nearly 51 years and he's still going strong. x :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am EST and -19'C (-2'F). Yesterday was also cold with lake effect flurries, same as the forecast today. Whitby to Port Hope only had minor flurries, but Cobourg (6 km east) to Colborne (36 km east) had whiteout snow squalls so bad that Highway 401 was closed for the entire afternoon.
> http://globalnews.ca/news/5023052/highway-401-westbound-closed-colborne
> (The police in our area use snowmobiles in the winter.)
> I just realized last night that I haven't heard from the bodyshop that was supposed to call me when the part for my car came in. It's been more than a month since my car got hit. I'll be calling today.
> I did another section on the shawl game. I'm cheating a little. On the 2 colour sections, I'm only changing one colour so I don't have so many ends. The owner of the LYS is doing the same thing. I also like the look better. It doesn't look so patchwork.


I think I would stay home, if we had that kind of weather, it just looks for to scary, for me!!! ????????????


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> If all else fails fold down the back seat and get into the trunk that way. Of course, that only works if your back seat folds down.


Sometimes that works on my car. I have too much stuff in the trunk and it jams one of the seats going down. I can fold down half of my back seat and get into the trunk that way.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I shouldn't laugh :sm09: I'm looking after a BMW right now, it's got a gazillion buttons on the dash and every time I start it up a new alert light seems to appear. Funny thing though, for such an expensive SUV it doesn't have a locking gas cap... I find that interesting.


I'm guessing that if you have an expensive car, you don't mind if someone swipes a gallon of gas from you. ???


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I forgot to tell you about s and s fishes.......there lots, they are breeding like rabbits...sue doesn't want to put the babies down the loo so there's not a lot I can say to that. Someone where Stephen works was going to buy some fish at the weekend but he's told Stephen he'll take his from him....hooray. I sometimes wonder about the sanity of Stephen and sue, honestly....they needn't look to me cos IM NOT HAVING ANY.......????????????????????????????????????????


Time to get a 2nd tank and separate the males from the females.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Pudding


Aren't you supposed to eat it BEFORE it melts?


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> We got about an inch or so of snow this morning! :sm16: It's not helping with our moving preparations. xxxooo


Last night was the first time this week that we didn't get any snow overnight. When the temperature goes up, we're going to have flooding.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> In the fall we have bacon and eggs covered with sautÃ©ed Chanterelle mushrooms, very gourmet but free for us. It's the best thing you've ever tasted!


ooo yummy.
We used to go to the woods to get "Chicken of the Woods" mushrooms. Impossible to mistake with other mushrooms and big enough that everyone could have their fill.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I think I would stay home, if we had that kind of weather, it just looks for to scary, for me!!! ????????????


I would too, but not an option as work wants me to come in, even though I COULD work remotely from home.
I still need the paycheque.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> I've had my dishwasher for nearly 51 years and he's still going strong. x :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


WOW!!!
We're on our 3rd since we renovated. (We didn't originally have one.)
I'm guessing that they don't make them the way they used to.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day (and weekend)


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Did the rain actually cool things down or just make the heat feel muggy?
> I hope the bushfires stay away from your area.


It makes our weather a little cooler, for a minute, but the heat comes back quickly, when we only have a small amount of rain; but if we have a Lot of rain, we might have a couple of days of coolness, then back to the heat. We are heading into Autumn now, so we are beginning to get more days & nights that are cool, and we have been able to just have the house open, with nice cool breezes coming in. That feels great, after having the house shot against the heat; but you would have your houses shut against the cold, and I suppose that the feelings would be schuler, when the doors & windows can be opened again!!! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I just saw an ad on TV for bendable glass from Cornell for cell phones.
> (The Romans had bendable glass. I guess someone has finally re-invented that formula.)
> We get a lot of cell phones returned at work because the glass has broken. Mostly from men putting them in their back pocket and then sitting on them.


So these men don't listen to advice, about not putting their phone in their back pocket?


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Aren't you supposed to eat it BEFORE it melts?


You'd have to be darn quick to do that x


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> ooo yummy.
> We used to go to the woods to get "Chicken of the Woods" mushrooms. Impossible to mistake with other mushrooms and big enough that everyone could have their fill.


We get that here too.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> WOW!!!
> We're on our 3rd since we renovated. (We didn't originally have one.)
> I'm guessing that they don't make them the way they used to.


Mines organic not mechanical!????????????????????????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> If all else fails fold down the back seat and get into the trunk that way. Of course, that only works if your back seat folds down.


... and if you are relatively limber!! :sm23: I just realised that I can click the button on my ignition key an it will probably open the boot from inside the car, duh!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> It's finished Harvest by tin can knits


Very nice!xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. The shawl game sounds like a lot of fun. I hope you are able to share pictures of your shawl with some of the shawls others make.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EST and -13'C (9'F).
> I'm typing with one hand and playing with Bella-kitty's toy with the other.
> Knit Night was lots of laughs. We have two ladies that can't sit together anymore because no one gets any knitting done once they get started.
> Several people were working on the shawl game so dice was flying on the table and under the chairs. I made a mistake on mine. I was supposed to repeat one section so I get to tink back. There are 9 colour combinations and no shawl is the same.


----------



## jinx

Happy fish fry Friday. I was sure you and June would have a super day.


PurpleFi said:


> A rather late good morning from a grey Surrey. Didn't wake until 10 am. Had a lovely time with June yesterday, Guildford High Street climb quite quickly from the River Wey and this morning my legs and feet are sore, but I'm not complaining as we had a super day. Looking forward to Norfolk which as Noel Coward says 'it is awfully flat'!
> 
> No craft cafe today, but have a load of washing to do, once that is sorted I shall be sitting and crafting.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Josephine saw this online, it would be nice for an adult as well, sort of like an Outlander capelet.
> http://feltmagnet.com/textiles-sewing/How-to-Make-a-Baby-Girls-Nuno-Felted-Circle-Jacket


I think I'm in love


----------



## jinx

Sincerely hope you remain standing. If you are on call I hope you do not get a ton of calls.


nitz8catz said:


> TGIF.
> Half my office is out with some bug. I would not be surprised if I get told to do on-call this weekend, as I am one of the few people still standing.


----------



## jinx

I agree about the reasoning for the stick out button, but it has the picture of the popped trunk on it. Remember the good old days when they would have printed push on the exact spot where you were to push. Some of the pictures make me wonder what in the world it is suppose to represent. Then again in the older days we had to use our key on every vehicle to open the trunk and doors.????????????????


nitz8catz said:


> The sticking out button is probably there to keep you from hitting it accidentally. Which makes you wonder why they put it on the dash and not in some other remoter location.
> My trunk popper was made out of plastic and broke. So now I have to use my key to open the trunk. The other half of that plastic unit opened the little hatch over the gas filler. That still works (for now)


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now.
> Everyone have a great day (and weekend)


I am glad they do not make them like they use to. My newer ones do a better job of cleaning the dishes. However, it does seem none of the appliances last as long as they use to.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> ... and if you are relatively limber!! :sm23: I just realised that I can click the button on my ignition key an it will probably open the boot from inside the car, duh!! ???? Xxxx


Thanks for my morning smile. Yes that should open the trunk. On mine the car has to be in park before it will let the trunk pop.


----------



## jinx

jinx said:


> I agree about the reasoning for the stick out button, but it has the picture of the popped trunk on it. Remember the good old days when they would have printed push on the exact spot where you were to push. Some of the pictures make me wonder what in the world it is suppose to represent. Then again in the older days we had to use our key on every vehicle to open the trunk and doors.????????????????


I just remembered we needed a key to unlock the doors and the trunk, but did not need a key to start the car.


----------



## Luckylady7929

We also have these mushroom. I just fry in butter with a little soy sauce. How do you make yours. Open fir suggestions


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I have never heard you mention a disaster in the kitchen before. Of course the name of the recipe had me gagging so it would have been a complete disaster in my kitchen before I started. Harold was the cook last night. He decided he wanted bacon and eggs. Who am I to complain? I find it interesting we are not the only people that very occasionally have bacon and eggs for dinner.


We often have Bacon & eggs for dinner (tea for me), Sometimes even have a meat peattie (hamburger) with it also!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but dry Wales. Off shopping later as it is Friday and we are running out of food. Still trying to get some of my stash under control so won't be paying a visit to the yarn shop. Finished another chunky hat last night everything is blue at the moment so will find a different colour for my next one. Have a good day it's nearly weekend. xx


Enjoy your time out of the house in the dry weather. Have fun at the yarn shop. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I like bacon and eggs for dinner so long as I haven't had the same thing in the morning. We have some restaurants around here that only serve "breakfast" all day long. We've also had pancakes with bacon and cheese for dinner.


We usually don't usually have pancakes as a savoury part of a meal, unless it is crepes, then I would have a savoury mince with it.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Chili needs time to simmer. I've a receipt for chilli that takes 3 days to make in a crock pot.


I don't thinkI have ever cooked anything that took morethan a few hours to cook, I know dh has never cooked anything for that long!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Got to FaceTime with my sweet pea yesterday , isn't technology sometimes a blessing.
> My oh my do i just find so much joy with that little one.
> We snapped pics during our chat


Awww, that must have made you feel a whole load better!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> We will soon talk our way north.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> In my dreams. I told MrB I really want to move, he just went very quiet!! I wonder why?
> Bye the way the dishwasher was fixed when I got home from hosp. Today it broke again.
> 
> me


Oh no!!!

Let Mr B get over this next hurdle and start saying it every day, very firmly!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EST and -13'C (9'F).
> I'm typing with one hand and playing with Bella-kitty's toy with the other.
> Knit Night was lots of laughs. We have two ladies that can't sit together anymore because no one gets any knitting done once they get started.
> Several people were working on the shawl game so dice was flying on the table and under the chairs. I made a mistake on mine. I was supposed to repeat one section so I get to tink back. There are 9 colour combinations and no shawl is the same.


That is so cold! So glad your Knit Night was so much fun. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:
 

> Supposed to be next Monday, but because of the forecasted weather and road conditions, we've requested another week. Waiting to hear back. :sm16: xxxooo


It's all crossed for you again!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Our Garmins over here quite often lead us up cow paths.
> I use the Sygic app on my phone now.
> I'm sure you will get there without any problems.


we have Google Maps on our phones, & they are very good. We havejust updated our gps machine, on DD's computer, so we have to test that out, to see if it works properly now; it used to get us lost quite often, but Google Maps has never send us in the wrong direction!


----------



## jinx

Pancakes are a good way to include fruits and veggies in the meal. Of course the kids prefer chocolate chips ones.


Xiang said:


> We usually don't usually have pancakes as a savoury part of a meal, unless it is crepes, then I would have a savoury mince with it.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> The way the weather is going, you might have nice weather by April. :sm06:


I know! :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EST and -13'C (9'F).
> I'm typing with one hand and playing with Bella-kitty's toy with the other.
> Knit Night was lots of laughs. We have two ladies that can't sit together anymore because no one gets any knitting done once they get started.
> Several people were working on the shawl game so dice was flying on the table and under the chairs. I made a mistake on mine. I was supposed to repeat one section so I get to tink back. There are 9 colour combinations and no shawl is the same.


Can't wait to see that one!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> It is not the first time we have had breakfast food for supper. When the kids were young they would often ask for french toast or pancakes for dinner. They enjoyed them and never got them in the a.m. as their bus always came too early to have anything but cereal or toast for breakfast.


when I was a child, we used to have cereal, then bacon & eggs; or steak, or sausages as well as the bacon, & everyone else except me, would also have fried tomato; especially if dad was with us, for breakfast; but if we had a big breakfast, we would usually have a very light tea, like scrambled eggs on toast; or something similar.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Aren't you supposed to eat it BEFORE it melts?


I think you are supposed to eat it mid-melt, which is exactly what we did!! :sm15: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> ooo yummy.
> We used to go to the woods to get "Chicken of the Woods" mushrooms. Impossible to mistake with other mushrooms and big enough that everyone could have their fill.


Wow, you could feed a lot of people breakfast on the back of that one!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I've had my dishwasher for nearly 51 years and he's still going strong. x :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


And mine. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> WOW!!!
> We're on our 3rd since we renovated. (We didn't originally have one.)
> I'm guessing that they don't make them the way they used to.


You did get that Purple meant Peter, right?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
Haven't had mine quite so long but it was older than Josephine's when I got it!!! xxxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Last night was the first time this week that we didn't get any snow overnight. When the temperature goes up, we're going to have flooding.


Luckily our snow yesterday didn't stick around long. May get some more this morning. Crazy weather! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> ooo yummy.
> We used to go to the woods to get "Chicken of the Woods" mushrooms. Impossible to mistake with other mushrooms and big enough that everyone could have their fill.


That's huge! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Mines organic not mechanical!????????????????????????


If you say so!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> WOW!!!
> We're on our 3rd since we renovated. (We didn't originally have one.)
> I'm guessing that they don't make them the way they used to.


We also have to feed and clothe and clean for our dishwashers. xx :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now.
> Everyone have a great Thursday. Knit Night tonight for me.


I know you will have great fun there, enjoy; you deserve it, as you are still working!????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Thanks for my morning smile. Yes that should open the trunk. On mine the car has to be in park before it will let the trunk pop.


That's probably the case with mine too but thanks for the tip, it will save me hours of clicking with no result!!
:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> It's all crossed for you again!! xxxx


Thank you! Not holding out a lot of hope on getting that extension. Will be full on packing today -- finishing up the house as much as possible while still living here and needing a few things -- and helping get Mr. Ric's' shop packed up and sorted out. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> when I was a child, we used to have real, then bacon & eggs; or sheak, or sausages instead of bacon, especially if dad was with us, for breakfast; but if we had a big breakfast, we would usually have a very light tea, like scrambled eggs on toast; or something similar.


Cereal and steak??!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Branchline train to mainline. Mainline to London. 2 Underground trains across London. Mainline to Norfolk. Luckily I love train travel. X





SaxonLady said:


> only in company.


I also love train travel, & I used to travel almost for free, as I have a DSP, but the rules were changed a few years ago, and now it is for too expensive for me to travel by train now, so If I have to go anywhere now, DH just takes me, and brings me home again! I am now wishing I didn't let my Licence go, but I stopped enjoying driving, and was very stressed, every time I drove! So it was probably the best thing to do.????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Back from shopping, the nearer we got to the shop the more it rained so it was cold wet and windy by the time we got there. Anyway all done for another fortnight, now back in the warm. Just had a phone call from the hospital for my eye appointment, March 15th was the first date they offered, the one day I cannot go because I will be up in Manchester for my check up. So now it's April 5th. At least I've got a date now. Now to find some more knitting to do. See you later. xx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> the prescription has finished now.


Do you not need it anymore?


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Pudding


I looks like a kidney, from somebody's Practical in Biology studies!????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but dry Wales. Off shopping later as it is Friday and we are running out of food. Still trying to get some of my stash under control so won't be paying a visit to the yarn shop. Finished another chunky hat last night everything is blue at the moment so will find a different colour for my next one. Have a good day it's nearly weekend. xx


Welcome to Friday, I have just entered Saturday, & the temp is 22°C, but not cool enough to switch our fan off, yet. It is 0115 hrs, & I am just about ready for bed.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Pancakes are a good way to include fruits and veggies in the meal. Of course the kids prefer chocolate chips ones.


There are only a few veggies that I eat, but fruit in pancakes would be a goer!????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> You did get that Purple meant Peter, right?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> Haven't had mine quite so long but it was older than Josephine's when I got it!!! xxxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


I've only had this one just over 30 years. ????????????


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I am I am I am I am ????????????????


Sane people don't repeat.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Cereal and steak??!! xxxx


yes it was supposed to say cereal, but if we had steak, it was part of the second course, not with the cereal. Rememeber, I am Australian, & we used to have a lot of steak, & we knew a lot of farm people, as we came from that section of the population. ????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> I looks like a kidney, from somebody's Practical in Biology studies!????????????


Oh no!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I am I am I am I am ????????????????





SaxonLady said:


> Sane people don't repeat.


????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Xiang said:


> It looks like a kidney, from somebody's Practical in Biology studies!????????????





PurpleFi said:


> Oh no!


I'm just happy for you that it wasn't one of those, and it was delicious! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

I am now going to bed, with the hope that I will sleep, Good night all. Enjoy the remainder of your day. xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Just wondering how you feel about that........? :sm16: :sm22: :sm24: :sm23: xxxx


getting lots of sleep.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> That sounds delicious. xx


that depends on how the eggs are cooked, for me.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Not sure what you mean.


Train travel is only real fun in company.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> In my dreams. I told MrB I really want to move, he just went very quiet!! I wonder why?
> Bye the way the dishwasher was fixed when I got home from hosp. Today it broke again.
> 
> me


It wants to leave you. Stupid machine.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Josephine saw this online, it would be nice for an adult as well, sort of like an Outlander capelet.
> http://feltmagnet.com/textiles-sewing/How-to-Make-a-Baby-Girls-Nuno-Felted-Circle-Jacket


That's gorgeous. Better the other side out.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I think I'm in love


I guessed you would be. It made me think about nuno felting!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I just remembered we needed a key to unlock the doors and the trunk, but did not need a key to start the car.


I once had a Mini that had a push button starter because it was owned by a doctor who did home calls out of hours, so didn't use keys.


----------



## SaxonLady

Luckylady7929 said:


> We also have these mushroom. I just fry in butter with a little soy sauce. How do you make yours. Open fir suggestions


They look fun. we have nothing like them here.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> that depends on how the eggs are cooked, for me.


I like fried eggs, easy over. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Do you not need it anymore?


it was just a quick(ish) fix like anti-biotics are. It worked.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I like fried eggs, easy over. xx :sm09: :sm09:


no. sunny side up.


----------



## SaxonLady

DIL is flying out to Perth on Sunday for a fortnight to, as she puts it, burn her father. he left them when she was a teenager and she has never really forgiven him, but she is his only relative. While she is away her mother is in the care of DS1 and me, as she is not used to anyone else. She has COPD and can barely walk from bed to chair. Between us, we have to run the twins to school, get food and medicines into her three times a day, collect the twins from school. DS1 works fulltime but has flexitime and is using it. My diary is full for the next fortnight!


----------



## linkan

The view today.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I like fried eggs, easy over. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Yep, same for me but perfectly poached would be even better!!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> The view today.


Oh, your poor umbrella!! Hope you are both feeling better today!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> That's probably the case with mine too but thanks for the tip, it will save me hours of clicking with no result!!
> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


p.s. You also have to put it in park to unlock the doors. I was dropping a bag off at the thrift store. I told the person to take the bag off the back seat. He could not open the door. So I was going to get out the reach for it from the front seat. To get out I put the car in park and heard the locks pop. Duh, the person said he would remember that as it was sure to happen again to another customer.


----------



## jinx

I did it, I finally did it. I got my blood test that I have been trying to do for weeks. I am sure to get a lecture from the doctor when she calls tonight with the results. I tried, I truly tried to get there but today was only the third day I felt safe enough to go to the clinic.
I stopped at the thrift store. Had a good time there. However, I have a rule for everything I bring in the house, one thing must go out. I figure the large bag of yarn I donated should make me even for today.


----------



## grandma susan

Hi girls, I've had a quiet day today, not seen anyone so it's been peaceful
L. Did a tidy round on the kitchen this morning and fed the birds, chicken salad for lunch with clotted cream rice pudding for afters.im going to Stephens tomorrow. I was informed last night that they'd booked up a weeks trip to Croatia next month. Well I say good for them. They don't know how long the job is going to last, I say make hay while the sun shines. Sue says your a long time dead...well that's one way of looking at it. I've a feeling I could get roped in to be granny sited sometime. 

I should have gone to see Iris today and I'm afraid I didn't. I was cold, and comfy next to the radiator so I'm going to go next week I hope. I'll get some chocs for her. I couldn't have gone empty handed. I'm going to catch up now. Enjoy yourselves no matter what you are doing.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> DIL is flying out to Perth on Sunday for a fortnight to, as she puts it, burn her father. he left them when she was a teenager and she has never really forgiven him, but she is his only relative. While she is away her mother is in the care of DS1 and me, as she is not used to anyone else. She has COPD and can barely walk from bed to chair. Between us, we have to run the twins to school, get food and medicines into her three times a day, collect the twins from school. DS1 works fulltime but has flexitime and is using it. My diary is full for the next fortnight!


Good job Norfolk is on the near horizon you'll be ready for an escape and a rest. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yep, same for me but perfectly poached would be even better!!!


Don't try Morrison's cafe poached eggs then, you could play golf with them. xx :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Frankly love, I made it harder for you, I was pretty useless!! xxxx


I don't think so, I enjoyed the coffee and holiday cake we had. I thought u were very clever in the underground. I was just totally bemused I got irritated because folk were pushing me, I'm not used to it, I felt like lamp ing someone, I don't think you saw the best side of me that day. I was truely grateful to you June.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I did it, I finally did it. I got my blood test that I have been trying to do for weeks. I am sure to get a lecture from the doctor when she calls tonight with the results. I tried, I truly tried to get there but today was only the third day I felt safe enough to go to the clinic.
> I stopped at the thrift store. Had a good time there. However, I have a rule for everything I bring in the house, one thing must go out. I figure the large bag of yarn I donated should make me even for today.


Well done on eventually getting your test done, hope the results are what you want. xx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Time to get a 2nd tank and separate the males from the females.


Oh girl they've already done that, but it didn't work.......I rest my case....we have fish in two tanks.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Train travel is only real fun in company.


I don't agree I love travelling on my own with some easy craft and watching the world go by.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> They look fun. we have nothing like them here.


Yes we do.


----------



## jinx

You might be surprised. Those young men could be ready to be on their own for a week.
Enjoy your day comfy and cozy next to the radiator.

quote=grandma susan]Hi girls, I've had a quiet day today, not seen anyone so it's been peaceful
L. Did a tidy round on the kitchen this morning and fed the birds, chicken salad for lunch with clotted cream rice pudding for afters.im going to Stephens tomorrow. I was informed last night that they'd booked up a weeks trip to Croatia next month. Well I say good for them. They don't know how long the job is going to last, I say make hay while the sun shines. Sue says your a long time dead...well that's one way of looking at it. I've a feeling I could get roped in to be granny sited sometime.

I should have gone to see Iris today and I'm afraid I didn't. I was cold, and comfy next to the radiator so I'm going to go next week I hope. I'll get some chocs for her. I couldn't have gone empty handed. I'm going to catch up now. Enjoy yourselves no matter what you are doing.[/quote]


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Train travel is only real fun in company.


Yes I agree, wish I had someone to travel with. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Say Nav, it's supposed to get you places & home again. MrB absolutely hates it, although it's got out of trouble. June & I used it last year.


grandma susan said:


> What's a garmin ?


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I did it, I finally did it. I got my blood test that I have been trying to do for weeks. I am sure to get a lecture from the doctor when she calls tonight with the results. I tried, I truly tried to get there but today was only the third day I felt safe enough to go to the clinic.
> I stopped at the thrift store. Had a good time there. However, I have a rule for everything I bring in the house, one thing must go out. I figure the large bag of yarn I donated should make me even for today.


You donated yarn? What a very unselfish thing to do !!! Well done on getting your blood tests done, no sense in doing it if it means you are risking life and limb!! Hope all is well when you get the results, that's very quick, we have to wait a week to ten days!!


----------



## LondonChris

People used to say retirement was a quiet life...not if you have grandkids! Hope all goes well for your DIL. I'm sure you will have fun with your boys, but maybe a little tired! 


SaxonLady said:


> DIL is flying out to Perth on Sunday for a fortnight to, as she puts it, burn her father. he left them when she was a teenager and she has never really forgiven him, but she is his only relative. While she is away her mother is in the care of DS1 and me, as she is not used to anyone else. She has COPD and can barely walk from bed to chair. Between us, we have to run the twins to school, get food and medicines into her three times a day, collect the twins from school. DS1 works fulltime but has flexitime and is using it. My diary is full for the next fortnight!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't try Morrison's cafe poached eggs then, you could play golf with them. xx :sm23:


I won't be trying them again for the foreseeable future, took the kids there last Sunday, they wanted hot sausage rolls but they wouldn't heat them up for us, against hygiene regs!!!! But I was welcome to heat them up myself in the baby food microwave. Then I offered the kids fudge cake and was asked at the counter if I wanted it warmed. (Oh, so they can heat that up then!!!) and then we waited about 15 minutes for it. Didn't like it at all, it was much better before they spent millions re-vamping it!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Yes we do.


Sorry, I've lost the drift of this, what are we talking about? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I won't be trying them again for the foreseeable future, took the kids there last Sunday, they wanted hot sausage rolls but they wouldn't heat them up for us, against hygiene regs!!!! But I was welcome to heat them up myself in the baby food microwave. Then I offered the kids fudge cake and was asked at the counter if I wanted it warmed. (Oh, so they can heat that up then!!!) and then we waited about 15 minutes for it. Didn't like it at all, it was much better before they spent millions re-vamping it!!! xxxx


Oh what a shame, our Morrisons cafe is really good considering it's just an in-shop cafe. Is it teething problems or just bad staffing, ours are great and will make sure everything is OK after they have served the meal. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Sorry, I've lost the drift of this, what are we talking about? xxxx


Chicken fungus


----------



## LondonChris

Evening all. Been to the dentist again today, I do live a hectic life! Spent this afternoon darning in all the end of the cardigan I have made for F. It has about 12 stripes so lots of ends. Now got to find buttons, realised we don’t have any shops near here now. DD May go to a nearby town but she’s full of cold & I think it better she stays in. I have a massive button container but never have what I need. I have so many pale buttons if anyone wants some! 
By the way yet another engineer is coming to fix our dishwasher next week. Got a call today, new parts ordered.!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> You donated yarn? What a very unselfish thing to do !!! Well done on getting your blood tests done, no sense in doing it if it means you are risking life and limb!! Hope all is well when you get the results, that's very quick, we have to wait a week to ten days!!


But yours is free.???? Mine costs $3.00. When I had x-rays for pneumonia I went down the hall from the doctors office, had the x-ray came back to his office and got the results immediately. I believe x-rays cost about $10.00 and yours are free. 
I should really go through my yarn closet and get rid of more yarn. However, you know how it is. As soon as you get rid of it you need it.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> The sticking out button is probably there to keep you from hitting it accidentally. Which makes you wonder why they put it on the dash and not in some other remoter location.
> My trunk popper was made out of plastic and broke. So now I have to use my key to open the trunk. The other half of that plastic unit opened the little hatch over the gas filler. That still works (for now)


My button on our Highlander for the hatch is below the steering wheel to the left so you can't accidentally push it! And the gas button is there two in different spots.......or is that the gas button hhhmmmm I'm not really overly familiar with the new car yet!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> WOW!!!
> We're on our 3rd since we renovated. (We didn't originally have one.)
> I'm guessing that they don't make them the way they used to.


I'm guessing she was talking about Mr. P!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> The view today.


It was lovely and now it is all gone and supposed to be in the 60's tomorrow!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> It was lovely and now it is all gone and supposed to be in the 60's tomorrow!


That's a good sort of snow to have, very pretty and then disappear. xx :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> I'm guessing she was talking about Mr. P!


I was. X


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> That's a good sort of snow to have, very pretty and then disappear. xx :sm24:


Yes I might agree with you I used to love it but now I don't want to be out in it but still love to watch it lazily falling!!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Yes I might agree with you I used to love it but now I don't want to be out in it but still love to watch it lazily falling!!


It was a dreamy sight today watching it out the window.❄
It was sad though because it was snowing big fluffy flakes and i fell asleep for an hour or so and when i woke up it was gone.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Time to get a 2nd tank and separate the males from the females.


Why didn't I think of that... you're right on the ball Mav!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> ooo yummy.
> We used to go to the woods to get "Chicken of the Woods" mushrooms. Impossible to mistake with other mushrooms and big enough that everyone could have their fill.


We have something similar Cauliflower Mushroom, like the Chicken impossible to mistake with other 'shrooms, tasty too.


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> It makes our weather a little cooler, for a minute, but the heat comes back quickly, when we only have a small amount of rain; but if we have a Lot of rain, we might have a couple of days of coolness, then back to the heat. We are heading into Autumn now, so we are beginning to get more days & nights that are cool, and we have been able to just have the house open, with nice cool breezes coming in. That feels great, after having the house shot against the heat; but you would have your houses shut against the cold, and I suppose that the feelings would be schuler, when the doors & windows can be opened again!!! xoxoxo


Lovely that you have nicer days now Judi. xoxo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I think I'm in love


What a great Avatar Angela! :sm02:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Back from shopping, the nearer we got to the shop the more it rained so it was cold wet and windy by the time we got there. Anyway all done for another fortnight, now back in the warm. Just had a phone call from the hospital for my eye appointment, March 15th was the first date they offered, the one day I cannot go because I will be up in Manchester for my check up. So now it's April 5th. At least I've got a date now. Now to find some more knitting to do. See you later. xx


You don't want to go out on the Ides of March. xoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Sane people don't repeat.


You're not saying Susan's In-sane are you! :sm23:


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> DIL is flying out to Perth on Sunday for a fortnight to, as she puts it, burn her father. he left them when she was a teenager and she has never really forgiven him, but she is his only relative. While she is away her mother is in the care of DS1 and me, as she is not used to anyone else. She has COPD and can barely walk from bed to chair. Between us, we have to run the twins to school, get food and medicines into her three times a day, collect the twins from school. DS1 works fulltime but has flexitime and is using it. My diary is full for the next fortnight!


That is kind of you both to help out Janet, that's just who you are. hugs xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Yep, same for me but perfectly poached would be even better!!!


Eggs Benny for me...yum. xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I did it, I finally did it. I got my blood test that I have been trying to do for weeks. I am sure to get a lecture from the doctor when she calls tonight with the results. I tried, I truly tried to get there but today was only the third day I felt safe enough to go to the clinic.
> I stopped at the thrift store. Had a good time there. However, I have a rule for everything I bring in the house, one thing must go out. I figure the large bag of yarn I donated should make me even for today.


I wouldn't go out in your weather either, glad you were able to get it done finally. xoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Oh girl they've already done that, but it didn't work.......I rest my case....we have fish in two tanks.


I have a hard time trying to figure out who's what as well, I'm embarrassed to say I've started another tank as well. :sm12:


----------



## Luckylady7929

Just wondered how you cook it. I do the other one fried in butter with a little soy sauce. Open to suggestions


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cold, wet and very windy Wales. My daffodils have started coming out and now they are being battered left, right and centre. I don't intend to venture too far from the fire today, you all have a good weekend. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Eggs Benny for me...yum. xoxo


Oh yes yum, when we lived in the Lake District there was a hotel there that did them perfectly, we went a few times especially to have them. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a sunny but rather windy Surrey. Did a bit more spinning last night and hope to do some weaving today.

Other than that nothing much else planned. Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Got my glass fusing back from being fired


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Got my glass fusing back from being fired


Cute. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yep, same for me but perfectly poached would be even better!!!


absolutely.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I did it, I finally did it. I got my blood test that I have been trying to do for weeks. I am sure to get a lecture from the doctor when she calls tonight with the results. I tried, I truly tried to get there but today was only the third day I felt safe enough to go to the clinic.
> I stopped at the thrift store. Had a good time there. However, I have a rule for everything I bring in the house, one thing must go out. I figure the large bag of yarn I donated should make me even for today.


Oh that wonderful feeling of getting home and rediscovering what you have bought!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good job Norfolk is on the near horizon you'll be ready for an escape and a rest. xx


I certainly will. Pyjamas at the ready!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't try Morrison's cafe poached eggs then, you could play golf with them. xx :sm23:


Thanks for the warning. I hate that. I want to cut them and watch them bleed yellow.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I don't think so, I enjoyed the coffee and holiday cake we had. I thought u were very clever in the underground. I was just totally bemused I got irritated because folk were pushing me, I'm not used to it, I felt like lamp ing someone, I don't think you saw the best side of me that day. I was truely grateful to you June.


All your sides are good to us love. We all get ratty but we understand each other. I know the underground is busy but respect for elders should work everywhere. I used to love the underground but don't like it now and avoid it if I can. That's the main reason why I'm driving to Norfolk.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I don't agree I love travelling on my own with some easy craft and watching the world go by.


Our trains are too busy for relaxing like that. Once you're off Southern Rail it's like that.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Yes we do.


You're very argumentative today! (I'm joking). Do we really? I would love to see them. I never have, not bushy and yellow.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Say Nav, it's supposed to get you places & home again. MrB absolutely hates it, although it's got out of trouble. June & I used it last year.


Mine will be an easy journey, but I shall take Garmin for extra security. I may well take a wrong turning otherwise.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> People used to say retirement was a quiet life...not if you have grandkids! Hope all goes well for your DIL. I'm sure you will have fun with your boys, but maybe a little tired!


Grandmothers are called on to look after children much more nowadays.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Sorry, I've lost the drift of this, what are we talking about? xxxx


Big yellow mushrooms.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Been to the dentist again today, I do live a hectic life! Spent this afternoon darning in all the end of the cardigan I have made for F. It has about 12 stripes so lots of ends. Now got to find buttons, realised we don't have any shops near here now. DD May go to a nearby town but she's full of cold & I think it better she stays in. I have a massive button container but never have what I need. I have so many pale buttons if anyone wants some!
> By the way yet another engineer is coming to fix our dishwasher next week. Got a call today, new parts ordered.!


Free? Or are you at their mercy on charges for parts?


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> You're very argumentative today! (I'm joking). Do we really? I would love to see them. I never have, not bushy and yellow.


My friend collects them. They are delicious. X


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> But yours is free.???? Mine costs $3.00. When I had x-rays for pneumonia I went down the hall from the doctors office, had the x-ray came back to his office and got the results immediately. I believe x-rays cost about $10.00 and yours are free.
> I should really go through my yarn closet and get rid of more yarn. However, you know how it is. As soon as you get rid of it you need it.


Our X-rays at the hospital cost the doctor's practice £31.20 according to my son who knows the costings of everything in the NHS. That's if the doctor has requested it.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> You're not saying Susan's In-sane are you! :sm23:


She must be: She loves me!


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> That is kind of you both to help out Janet, that's just who you are. hugs xoxox


But DS1 has little choice. He is Dad and SIL. I am Grandma and like his MIL very much. We are the same age and it hurts to see her so ill when she was so energetic. She and DIL used to run a pub. It's the passive smoking that is now killing her.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Eggs Benny for me...yum. xoxo


They do really yummy ones at the airport.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Got my glass fusing back from being fired


If I could do it I would bow before you. You never cease to amaze me. That is just exquisite.


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> Our X-rays at the hospital cost the doctor's practice £31.20 according to my son who knows the costings of everything in the NHS. That's if the doctor has requested it.


Not sure, to you the x-rays are free, but cost the doctor's practice? Are x-rays done at a different facility than the doctor's practice? Are most tests done at a different facility. Test like blood, MRI, echo's, mammograms etc?


----------



## jinx

Out-sane or in-sane Susan is wonderful. That is why we all love her.????❤????


Islander said:


> You're not saying Susan's In-sane are you! :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

The sun is shining but I have far too much to do here to test the cold. I'll try to get on a bit later when more of you are around.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Not sure, to you the x-rays are free, but cost the doctor's practice? Are x-rays done at a different facility than the doctor's practice? Are most tests done at a different facility. Test like blood, MRI, echo's, mammograms etc?


Yes. Our Dr can do most blood tests but all the rest are done at the hospital or specialist places. I think the complicated system is what makes the NHS so expensive to run.


----------



## jinx

Crazy but I stressed and stressed about not taking care of my health. In the 2 months wait the coagulation of my blood could have gone way off one way or the other. The results were perfect, just the numbers I wanted to see. I can access my test scores online and knew before the doctor called that all was good.


Islander said:


> I wouldn't go out in your weather either, glad you were able to get it done finally. xoxo


----------



## jinx

If you have to venture out in the wind hold tight to a lifeline so little you does not get blown away. Guess what is predicted for my little corner of the world.Happy Saturday.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, wet and very windy Wales. My daffodils have started coming out and now they are being battered left, right and centre. I don't intend to venture too far from the fire today, you all have a good weekend. xx


----------



## jinx

Love the facial expression. Great work. Will you hang it in a window?


PurpleFi said:


> Got my glass fusing back from being fired


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, wet and very windy Wales. My daffodils have started coming out and now they are being battered left, right and centre. I don't intend to venture too far from the fire today, you all have a good weekend. xx


Brave little daffs, they will show up through anything... I'm envious, mine are still green pips. xox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Got my glass fusing back from being fired


That put a smile on my face, it's wonderful! xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Crazy but I stressed and stressed about not taking care of my health. In the 2 months wait the coagulation of my blood could have gone way off one way or the other. The results were perfect, just the numbers I wanted to see. I can access my test scores online and knew before the doctor called that all was good.


Great that all is good, results like that can make you feel better straight away. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> If you have to venture out in the wind hold tight to a lifeline so little you does not get blown away. Guess what is predicted for my little corner of the world.Happy Saturday.


Don't intend to venture out at all. Isn't it time the snow finished with you for this year? xx


----------



## jinx

Good luck with getting a working dishwasher. I have 1,000's of buttons. Seldom find any that will work for my project. My mom saved buttons and also put a safety pin or thread through the holes to keep matched ones together. At a rummage sale I bought someone's life time collection of new buttons on cards. Over 200 cards of cute baby/toddler buttons plus 100's more of larger ones. Then I found out buttons can be dangerous to baby/toddlers and now they just sit there gathering dust. I allow Lilly to use uncarded buttons in her craft/art projects. 


LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Been to the dentist again today, I do live a hectic life! Spent this afternoon darning in all the end of the cardigan I have made for F. It has about 12 stripes so lots of ends. Now got to find buttons, realised we don't have any shops near here now. DD May go to a nearby town but she's full of cold & I think it better she stays in. I have a massive button container but never have what I need. I have so many pale buttons if anyone wants some!
> By the way yet another engineer is coming to fix our dishwasher next week. Got a call today, new parts ordered.!


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Chicken fungus


With that comment I lost the thread. Not to worry, I picked it up later in the conversation.


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> But DS1 has little choice. He is Dad and SIL. I am Grandma and like his MIL very much. We are the same age and it hurts to see her so ill when she was so energetic. She and DIL used to run a pub. It's the passive smoking that is now killing her.


My mom is like this, lives on 02 100% now. They showed us a black lung when I was nursing, it was enough to keep me away from smoking. I wish we could turn back the clock and get a second chance for some. xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> Yes. Our Dr can do most blood tests but all the rest are done at the hospital or specialist places. I think the complicated system is what makes the NHS so expensive to run.


Thanks for the information. I was wondering why a patient had to make an appointment for x-rays etc. As you can imagine it is very convenient to have it all in one place and be able to get instant results. There are pluses and minuses to both systems.


----------



## jinx

Yours are way ahead of ours. Or maybe mine are pushing up through the foot of snow covering them and I just cannot see them.


Islander said:


> Brave little daffs, they will show up through anything... I'm envious, mine are still green pips. xox


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Mine will be an easy journey, but I shall take Garmin for extra security. I may well take a wrong turning otherwise.


NORFOLKITES.

I've had a confirmation letter with some directions to Crew Yard Barn. For those driving the sat-nav postcode is PE33 9FD which takes you into Crimplesham village. Crew Yard Barn is situated at the end of the village by the church. Turn right down Church Road and almost immediately turn right again and Crew Yard Barn will be in front of you. For those in taxis the address is Crew Yard Barn, Manor Farm, Crimplesham, Kings Lynn, Norfolk.

Although it is a Kings Lynn address the nearest station is Downham Market, about 3 miles away. The place should be ready by 3 pm. Any other questions let me know and I will see if I can answer them. xx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Crazy but I stressed and stressed about not taking care of my health. In the 2 months wait the coagulation of my blood could have gone way off one way or the other. The results were perfect, just the numbers I wanted to see. I can access my test scores online and knew before the doctor called that all was good.


I like that we can access our results now too. Mom has been on the drug Accolate for a few years now as a blood thinner, no more lab tests as it keeps her right where she should be. She still gets a general blood panel a couple times a year though but appreciates not having to get poked every week like she used to. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Off to give some medications and then back to bed for me. The fire is still going, one less chore for me when I get up at 8. xoxox


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't intend to venture out at all. Isn't it time the snow finished with you for this year? xx


It was time 6 weeks ago. I will never enjoy winter again. It has been unbelievable problematic with all the snow and ice this year. Other years if we had a storm we got at least a week before the next storm. This year we never got a break between storms. Also more stressful as Mr. Wonderful is finding it harder to drive the tractor and blow the snow when we get many inches at a time. Thankfully our son stepped up without being ask and helped out on the large snowfalls.


----------



## jinx

I did not know accolate was used as an anti-coagulant. Doctor and I have talked about me taking a newer anti-coagulant but coumadin is easily reversed if it needs to be reversed. The other med is not easily reversed and that may be problematic. Pluses and minuses. 


Islander said:


> I like that we can access our results now too. Mom has been on the drug Accolate for a few years now as a blood thinner, no more lab tests as it keeps her right where she should be. She still gets a general blood panel a couple times a year though but appreciates not having to get poked every week like she used to. xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> If I could do it I would bow before you. You never cease to amaze me. That is just exquisite.


If I can do it you could easily do it.

Would you like me to bring some Dorset buttons to Norfolk so you can have a go? X


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Love the facial expression. Great work. Will you hang it in a window?


Yes. Got to drill a hole in it first. X


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh what a shame, our Morrisons cafe is really good considering it's just an in-shop cafe. Is it teething problems or just bad staffing, ours are great and will make sure everything is OK after they have served the meal. xxxx


I asked the guy on the counter, who looked about 12, if he was a weekend worker, i.e. School boy, and he laughed and said he was the manager!! I then asked if he thought the cafe was working well and he said that apart from needing more staff, everybody seemed to like it!!! Not me lad!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Chicken fungus


Right!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Been to the dentist again today, I do live a hectic life! Spent this afternoon darning in all the end of the cardigan I have made for F. It has about 12 stripes so lots of ends. Now got to find buttons, realised we don't have any shops near here now. DD May go to a nearby town but she's full of cold & I think it better she stays in. I have a massive button container but never have what I need. I have so many pale buttons if anyone wants some!
> By the way yet another engineer is coming to fix our dishwasher next week. Got a call today, new parts ordered.!


What a shame that your new shops don't include a Hobbycraft shop!! The Works have some lovely bags of buttons in all colours!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> But yours is free.???? Mine costs $3.00. When I had x-rays for pneumonia I went down the hall from the doctors office, had the x-ray came back to his office and got the results immediately. I believe x-rays cost about $10.00 and yours are free.
> I should really go through my yarn closet and get rid of more yarn. However, you know how it is. As soon as you get rid of it you need it.


It's great that ours are free but I'd rather pay what you pay than have to wait!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Yes I might agree with you I used to love it but now I don't want to be out in it but still love to watch it lazily falling!!


I agree, I love to watch it falling and making everything look clean - as long as I never have to go out in it!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> It was a dreamy sight today watching it out the window.❄
> It was sad though because it was snowing big fluffy flakes and i fell asleep for an hour or so and when i woke up it was gone.


Loving your cute avatar!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Why didn't I think of that... you're right on the ball Mav!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> We have something similar Cauliflower Mushroom, like the Chicken impossible to mistake with other 'shrooms, tasty too.


Wow, that's a monster!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Got my glass fusing back from being fired


Love it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Mine will be an easy journey, but I shall take Garmin for extra security. I may well take a wrong turning otherwise.


Which way will you go Janet? I am heading through the tunnel, M25, M11 then follow my nose - or Chris's Garmin!!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Got my glass fusing back from being fired


It's wonderful! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Crazy but I stressed and stressed about not taking care of my health. In the 2 months wait the coagulation of my blood could have gone way off one way or the other. The results were perfect, just the numbers I wanted to see. I can access my test scores online and knew before the doctor called that all was good.


That's really good to hear! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Thanks for the nice comments about my puddy tat.

Just made a bit more nuno felt.


----------



## jinx

I like your scrambled egg felting. I should say omelet felting.


PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for the nice comments about my puddy tat.
> 
> Just made a bit more nuno felt.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I like your scrambled egg felting. I should say omelet felting.


You are not making the right noises! My son says it looks like mouldy cheese and my husband says pizza! I shall now go and drink wine! ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Grandmothers are called on to look after children much more nowadays.


I think it's turned full circle because when I was a kid, the gran's round my way all looked after the kids!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I like your scrambled egg felting. I should say omelet felting.


I do, too, Josephine! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Not sure, to you the x-rays are free, but cost the doctor's practice? Are x-rays done at a different facility than the doctor's practice? Are most tests done at a different facility. Test like blood, MRI, echo's, mammograms etc?


Yes, usually all tests are done at the local hospital. We can get a blood test done at our GP but the sample is sent to the local hospital so there's no time saving.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Crazy but I stressed and stressed about not taking care of my health. In the 2 months wait the coagulation of my blood could have gone way off one way or the other. The results were perfect, just the numbers I wanted to see. I can access my test scores online and knew before the doctor called that all was good.


Very glad to hear that, now you can stop stressing!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> NORFOLKITES.
> 
> I've had a confirmation letter with some directions to Crew Yard Barn. For those driving the sat-nav postcode is PE33 9FD which takes you into Crimplesham village. Crew Yard Barn is situated at the end of the village by the church. Turn right down Church Road and almost immediately turn right again and Crew Yard Barn will be in front of you. For those in taxis the address is Crew Yard Barn, Manor Farm, Crimplesham, Kings Lynn, Norfolk.
> 
> Although it is a Kings Lynn address the nearest station is Downham Market, about 3 miles away. The place should be ready by 3 pm. Any other questions let me know and I will see if I can answer them. xx


Thanks Jacky!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I did not know accolate was used as an anti-coagulant. Doctor and I have talked about me taking a newer anti-coagulant but coumadin is easily reversed if it needs to be reversed. The other med is not easily reversed and that may be problematic. Pluses and minuses.


That sounds like the Apixaban that I take, no antidote!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I like your scrambled egg felting. I should say omelet felting.


Spanish Omelette!!! :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Spanish Omelette!!! :sm23:


B.. off! ????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Now done another piece


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Now done another piece


Like a wave in the ocean.. Beautiful.????


----------



## linkan

Thanks about the avatar y'all. Sweetpea and i played with all the little features on FaceTime.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for the nice comments about my puddy tat.
> 
> Just made a bit more nuno felt.


Beautiful work Josephine, what gives it the nubby texture? It reminds me of a Denver Sandwich! xox


----------



## linkan

Josephine those are all lovely. 
The glass. 
The felting.
Your soon talented.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Now done another piece


Felting is going to be your forte... :sm24: xoxo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> B.. off! ????????????????????????????????????????????


But I LOVE Spanish omelettes!!! :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## Islander

Islander said:


> Beautiful work Josephine, what gives it the nubby texture? It reminds me of a Denver Sandwich! xox


opps, I shouldn't have said that.. :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I like your scrambled egg felting. I should say omelet felting.


I was thinking of a fruit pizza, very colourful. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Now done another piece


That's lovely, like the sea in Cornwall!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> But I LOVE Spanish omelettes!!! :sm23: xxxxx


I have to get used to you with dark hair, on the street I might not have recognized you! You have many different looks! How is your Saturday going? xoxoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Like a wave in the ocean.. Beautiful.????


Yes my first thought was the sea. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Beautiful work Josephine, what gives it the nubby texture? It reminds me of a Denver Sandwich! xox


I let the tumble dryer do the felting. Ok. Wbat is a Denver sandwich,? Xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I was thinking of a fruit pizza, very colourful. xx


Still nasty out your way Jacky?


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I was thinking of a fruit pizza, very colourful. xx


I've never had a fruit pizza x


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> I let the tumble dryer do the felting. Ok. Wbat is a Denver sandwich,? Xx


Much like a Spanish Omelette I'm afraid to say! :sm23: xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> I let the tumble dryer do the felting. Ok. Wbat is a Denver sandwich,? Xx


If you air dry it, it will end up smooth? Is any of this your new fleece you bought? xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Much like a Spanish Omelette I'm afraid to say! :sm23: xoxo


Made into a sandwich with two slices of bread or toast by the look of it. xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I have to get used to you with dark hair, on the street I might not have recognized you! You have many different looks! How is your Saturday going? xoxoxox


Hi Trish! Well, this morning I was up with the lark to go and shake my bucket for the Marie Curie Foundation again, this time up in the High Street for three hours. It was very cold and very windy, the paper daffodils in my tray kept blowing away!! I did quite well though I think. Then I came home and made 32 brownies for a cake sale at the shop next week. In between, I went to see my friend Miriam who works at the shop with me. She has sprained a ligament in her foot, just getting off a bus, and is in a great deal of pain. I took her my crutches and a cream cake and we are just hoping she will be fit enough for our short break in Cornwall starting next Sunday!! I bet you're sorry you asked now?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Made into a sandwich with two slices of bread or toast by the look of it. xx


I'm not partial to green or red pepper with eggs, fine without. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hi Trish! Well, this morning I was up with the lark to go and shake my bucket for the Marie Curie Foundation again, this time up in the High Street for three hours. It was very cold and very windy, the paper daffodils in my tray kept blowing away!! I did quite well though I think. Then I came home and made 32 brownies for a cake sale at the shop next week. In between, I went to see my friend Miriam who works at the shop with me. She has sprained a ligament in her foot, just getting off a bus, and is in a great deal of pain. I took her my crutches and a cream cake and we are just hoping she will be fit enough for our short break in Cornwall starting next Sunday!! I bet you're sorry you asked now?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


A nice easy day then? xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I'm not partial to green or red pepper with eggs, fine without. xxxx


I don't like peppers at all. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> A nice easy day then? xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


Yes indeed! "I'm just a girl who can't say no"!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Hi Trish! Well, this morning I was up with the lark to go and shake my bucket for the Marie Curie Foundation again, this time up in the High Street for three hours. It was very cold and very windy, the paper daffodils in my tray kept blowing away!! I did quite well though I think. Then I came home and made 32 brownies for a cake sale at the shop next week. In between, I went to see my friend Miriam who works at the shop with me. She has sprained a ligament in her foot, just getting off a bus, and is in a great deal of pain. I took her my crutches and a cream cake and we are just hoping she will be fit enough for our short break in Cornwall starting next Sunday!! I bet you're sorry you asked now?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Little Miriam does not need to be laid up on crutches, she's a great buddy for you. I was trying to imagine how you kept your Daffy hat on in the wind! I don't know anyone who gives of themselves like you do, your a good egg sister! Think I might make some brownies for Mr. J as he still has his sweet tooth. I like how idea's are shared on here. :sm17: xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Ange and her honey are to arrive just before lunch so shall go finish tidying up. Another beautiful crisp sunny day here so I have no complaints. A good Saturday to all. xoxox


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Little Miriam does not need to be laid up on crutches, she's a great buddy for you. I was trying to imagine how you kept your Daffy hat on in the wind! I don't know anyone who gives of themselves like you do, your a good egg sister! Think I might make some brownies for Mr. J as he still has his sweet tooth. I like how idea's are shared on here. :sm17: xoxoxo


I do it because I like people and to make up for all the wicked things I've done!!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: No Daffy hat today, Rangit didn't bring them but you're quite right, I would have been chasing it all morning!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Much like a Spanish Omelette I'm afraid to say! :sm23: xoxo


Oh poo! X


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Oh poo! X


Language!!! :sm06: :sm12: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> opps, I shouldn't have said that.. :sm16:


Why not. Everyone else has xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> If you air dry it, it will end up smooth? Is any of this your new fleece you bought? xxx


Dryer doesn't dry it as it wetted.wrapped in bubbke wrap and then rolled and tied in a warm wet towel. It's the throwing around the tumbler that makes it felt. You then need to rinse it and let it dry.


----------



## jinx

We would call it a denver omelet. All the foods we mentioned are lovely and appetizing as is your felted project.????❤????


PurpleFi said:


> I let the tumble dryer do the felting. Ok. Wbat is a Denver sandwich,? Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Language!!! :sm06: :sm12: :sm23: xxxx


Sorry xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> We would call it a denver omelet. All the foods we mentioned are lovely and appetizing as is your felted project.????❤????


Thank you xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Why not. Everyone else has xxxxx


Only with affection!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Sorry Miriam is in pain. Send her our best wishes. 


London Girl said:


> Hi Trish! Well, this morning I was up with the lark to go and shake my bucket for the Marie Curie Foundation again, this time up in the High Street for three hours. It was very cold and very windy, the paper daffodils in my tray kept blowing away!! I did quite well though I think. Then I came home and made 32 brownies for a cake sale at the shop next week. In between, I went to see my friend Miriam who works at the shop with me. She has sprained a ligament in her foot, just getting off a bus, and is in a great deal of pain. I took her my crutches and a cream cake and we are just hoping she will be fit enough for our short break in Cornwall starting next Sunday!! I bet you're sorry you asked now?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Only with affection!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


I know that. Xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Sorry Miriam is in pain. Send her our best wishes.


That's kind of you, I will pass it on!! xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I know that. Xxxxx


I know you know that!!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I know you know that!!! xxxxx


That's good that you know I know.......Duh! Know what? Xxx????????????????????????????????????


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> That's good that you know I know.......Duh! Know what? Xxx????????????????????????????????????


I have no idea, hic!!! xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> If I can do it you could easily do it.
> 
> Would you like me to bring some Dorset buttons to Norfolk so you can have a go? X


That would be good.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> That would be good.


Hokey kokey!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Which way will you go Janet? I am heading through the tunnel, M25, M11 then follow my nose - or Chris's Garmin!!! xxxx


M25, M11, A11. A10 apparently.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Now done another piece


Worthing beach in a storm. I like that one.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Why not. Everyone else has xxxxx


I didn't.


----------



## SaxonLady

SaxonLady said:


> That would be good.


That was rude Janet. Say Thanks. Thanks!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> M25, M11, A11. A10 apparently.


So our paths may cross at some point - Norfolk, probably but look out for my little red Fiesta!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes indeed! "I'm just a girl who can't say no"!!!!! xxxx


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Still nasty out your way Jacky?


The rain has stopped but still cold and windy. xx :sm25:


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Worthing beach in a storm. I like that one.


Ok. I'll go with that and June's Cornish sea. X


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> I'm not partial to green or red pepper with eggs, fine without. xxxx


I can easily pass on the pepper too


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> That was rude Janet. Say Thanks. Thanks!


No probs. You're welcome x


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> I can easily pass on the pepper too


And me x


----------



## lifeline

I've been cold today,sat hugging the radiator to get warm. Hope I'm not coming down with something, I'm expecting a little procedure in two weeks and they won't do it if I am not well ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> I can easily pass on the pepper too


Hi Rebecca, how you doing? xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> And me x


I love them!!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Now done another piece


Very clever! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Like a wave in the ocean.. Beautiful.????


I was just getting ready to say that!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> I've never had a fruit pizza x


Oh fruit pizza is sooooo good!!!


----------



## binkbrice

Well I gave great niece her sweater annnd it’s very big on her so now I am trying to figure out a way to make her sisters and it fit!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, I'm at Stephens. I came this afternoon. Not really got any news for you all today. Tomorrow I think I'm going to get a new tv box. Visit my Albert, and stay another night. I was asked if I wanted to stay and I said that I was fine and ok on my own, but if they needed me then it was ok, I would stay. They said they needed me to stay. So I'll go home Monday morning.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Got my glass fusing back from being fired


It looks like a pussycat with wellingtons on. It's very very good. Looks nice.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> That's good that you know I know.......Duh! Know what? Xxx????????????????????????????????????


I never knew that you could know and June's knows just as much, as for me I don't know a thing????


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I never knew that you could know and June's knows just as much, as for me I don't know a thing????


Well, who knew. Xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> That's good that you know I know.......Duh! Know what? Xxx????????????????????????????????????


You two are funny! :sm23: :sm02:


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> M25, M11, A11. A10 apparently.


Bingo!


----------



## jinx

I did not know, maybe June knows.


PurpleFi said:


> Well, who knew. Xxx


----------



## jinx

All I needed was B 4 and I would of had BINGO.


Islander said:


> Bingo!


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> That was rude Janet. Say Thanks. Thanks!


SaxonLady wrote:
That would be good.

SaxonLady wrote:
That was rude Janet. Say Thanks. Thanks!

Now this is getting bizarre! :sm04:


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> I've been cold today,sat hugging the radiator to get warm. Hope I'm not coming down with something, I'm expecting a little procedure in two weeks and they won't do it if I am not well ????


I do hope it is just a unexpected chill and that you are feeling better soon. xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I love them!!! xxxx


Who is your favourite Beatle? xoxo


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Ange and her honey are to arrive just before lunch so shall go finish tidying up. Another beautiful crisp sunny day here so I have no complaints. A good Saturday to all. xoxox


Is it weird that i feel a bond with her because of our name? Or maybe it's you.. .. Or the way you talk of her... I really don't know, i just know id love to meet her. I bet we'd get along ! Most of us angies do ya know... Shhhh we don't admit it though. I've told all my friends I'm the only one ! Did i mention angies are a jealous bunch too.. TeeHeehee???? 
Have a wonderful visit with yours !


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Oh fruit pizza is sooooo good!!!


No it's NOT !! IT'S A DISGUSTING THING.. HOT PINEAPPLE ON PIZZA ! Stop it ! .. Stop... Don't encourage putting things in pizza that don't belong there ! ... Stop it.

LOL ...
It is gross though.


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Who is your favourite Beatle? xoxo


Ladybug.


----------



## linkan

lifeline said:


> I've been cold today,sat hugging the radiator to get warm. Hope I'm not coming down with something, I'm expecting a little procedure in two weeks and they won't do it if I am not well ????


And so this is how it begins...

The flu .
Buckle up


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Ladybug.


Haha me too.

Never been fond of the singing ones


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Ladybug.


????????????????????


----------



## linkan

Well ladies today It has rained.

I say has because it still is.
My back yard is now a pool on it's own.


----------



## linkan

Another week and nothing to show for it.
I can't be bothered to do anything.
DH said he felt like a waiter. I told him my shift was the last 25 yrs. It was his turn for the next 25.
Can you believe he didn't find me funny at all?


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> Well ladies today It has rained.
> 
> I say has because it still is.
> My back yard is now a pool on it's own.


You are lucky. We are getting ice.
My back yard is an ice skating rink.
You must be a bit warmer than we are.


----------



## linkan

I've decided a warm shower is what is called for.. I intend to sit in there for as many hours as it takes. Or until the water gets cold, in which case I'll probably still sit in there because this house feels like an oven at 68° 
I'm just going to sit in the bottom of the shower and pretend it is a bathtub. I do miss my bath tub. It was impractical because of how hard it has become to get in and out of but i love a sudsy soak now and then.

I may see what the cost of a hotel would be just to soak in the tub and have free cable lol.


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> You are lucky. We are getting ice.
> My back yard is an ice skating rink.
> You must be a bit warmer than we are.


I think it was 60 today.. Snow yesterday 60 today. Is it any wonder i stay sick all of March


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> You are lucky. We are getting ice.
> My back yard is an ice skating rink.
> You must be a bit warmer than we are.


Since there's 2 inches of rain in my yard , mine will be an Ice rink eventually. If it's 60° today out have to be 20° tomorrow to follow the trend..


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Is it weird that i feel a bond with her because of our name? Or maybe it's you.. .. Or the way you talk of her... I really don't know, i just know id love to meet her. I bet we'd get along ! Most of us angies do ya know... Shhhh we don't admit it though. I've told all my friends I'm the only one ! Did i mention angies are a jealous bunch too.. TeeHeehee????
> Have a wonderful visit with yours !


We got to meet her when we were up on Vancouver Island a year and a half ago. She's a wonderful person (just like her mum)! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> No it's NOT !! IT'S A DISGUSTING THING.. HOT PINEAPPLE ON PIZZA ! Stop it ! .. Stop... Don't encourage putting things in pizza that don't belong there ! ... Stop it.
> 
> LOL ...
> It is gross though.


I completely agree!!! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> I completely agree!!! xxxooo


https://pinchofyum.com/fruit-pizza


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Is it weird that i feel a bond with her because of our name? Or maybe it's you.. .. Or the way you talk of her... I really don't know, i just know id love to meet her. I bet we'd get along ! Most of us angies do ya know... Shhhh we don't admit it though. I've told all my friends I'm the only one ! Did i mention angies are a jealous bunch too.. TeeHeehee????
> Have a wonderful visit with yours !


You would like her Angela and she you, I see great similarities in you both! This is the first time I've met her honey and I believe she's picked a good one. I like many things about him.


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> https://pinchofyum.com/fruit-pizza


Oh okay..yeah i could do that


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> You would like her Angela and she you, I see great similarities in you both! This is the first time I've met her honey and I believe she's picked a good one. I like many things about him.


Well give her my love from one Angela to another. ????


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> We got to meet her when we were up on Vancouver Island a year and a half ago. She's a wonderful person (just like her mum)! xxxooo


Ange's partner is from Arizona Pam, Ange spends half time Friday Harbour and half here on their boat. I'm really happy to have a new person in our family. xoxox


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Well give her my love from one Angela to another. ????


 :sm24: ❤ :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I think I figured out why my ankles are stiffening up at work. I sit on a concrete floor in the basement of our building. When I left my boots on, my ankles were happy. I don't think there is any insulation under the floor. My feet were freezing yesterday.


Do concrete floors have insulation in them? I know that they sometimes put healing into them, but I don't know about insulation though.????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope the fix holds and you can get online, and to us, easily.
> Congratulations on the winnings.


Ditto from me on both things also, Susan! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Happy Ash Wednesday. Ash Wednesday is 46 days before Easter. For some people it is a time for focus and fasting. Surely with Easter on the horizon spring must be coming soon.


To me, Ash Wednesday would be a Horror Bush fire day, named as a Memorial for lives lost. ????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Gosh with bendable glass the screens would not break so easily. Then the phones would not need to be replaced so often. Hm. Maybe manufacturers of phones do not want bendable glass re-invented?


That could be a valid thought.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> It was sort of worked out so that the place would be about half way between all of us and on the correct side of the country. Things haven't quite worked out that way but yes it will be well worth it. Can't wait. xx


Sounds likect will be a fun, busy time!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> The view today.


It's a ware new, but not for me!! ????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Is it weird that i feel a bond with her because of our name? Or maybe it's you.. .. Or the way you talk of her... I really don't know, i just know id love to meet her. I bet we'd get along ! Most of us angies do ya know... Shhhh we don't admit it though. I've told all my friends I'm the only one ! Did i mention angies are a jealous bunch too.. TeeHeehee????
> Have a wonderful visit with yours !


I have 4 Angela friends here in the UK and they are all lovely. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> No it's NOT !! IT'S A DISGUSTING THING.. HOT PINEAPPLE ON PIZZA ! Stop it ! .. Stop... Don't encourage putting things in pizza that don't belong there ! ... Stop it.
> 
> LOL ...
> It is gross though.


Said like a true Italian xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Ladybug.


Haahaa x


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done on eventually getting your test done, hope the results are what you want. xx


From me also, with all of the above! If your Doctor tells you off, then just explain the problems with driving in your extreme weather. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I don't agree I love travelling on my own with some easy craft and watching the world go by.


Same here, but the cost is almost exhorbitant!


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Same here, but the cost is almost exhorbitant!


I have a senior rail card which gives me a third off whi h usually means it works out cheaper than driving. Unless I go first class.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hi girls, I've had a quiet day today, not seen anyone so it's been peaceful
> I did a tidy round on the kitchen this morning and fed the birds, chicken salad for lunch with clotted cream rice pudding for afters.im going to Stephens tomorrow. I was informed last night that they'd booked up a weeks trip to Croatia next month. Well I say good for them. They don't know how long the job is going to last, I say make hay while the sun shines. Sue says your a long time dead...well that's one way of looking at it. I've a feeling I could get roped in to be granny sited sometime.
> 
> I should have gone to see Iris today and I'm afraid I didn't. I was cold, and comfy next to the radiator so I'm going to go next week I hope. I'll get some chocs for her. I couldn't have gone empty handed. I'm going to catch up now. Enjoy yourselves no matter what you are doing.


Ll


jinx said:


> You might be surprised. Those young men could be ready to be on their own for a week.
> Enjoy your day comfy and cozy next to the radiator.


I think Jinx is correct Susan, how old are the boys (young men?) now?


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I agree, wish I had someone to travel with. xx


Wish I was over there, so that I could travel with both of you!????????????


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Say Nav, it's supposed to get you places & home again. MrB absolutely hates it, although it's got out of trouble. June & I used it last year.


Before these machines came out, I knew how to get to any place I had driven myself to, after 2 trips, and didn't need to look at maps, or GPS's, because the reading of maps, set the route in the memory! Now the directions don't stay in my long term memory, because technology tells me how to get there, and there is no need toremember the route, because it is in the gadget! So in some ways, the technology is good, and in other ways technology is not good; but it is going to be improved, & and advanced, a lot more in the future! ????????????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Wish I was over there, so that I could travel with both of you!????????????


Me too


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> All I needed was B 4 and I would of had BINGO.


Sorry no B4, we've got an M4 though. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> SaxonLady wrote:
> That would be good.
> 
> SaxonLady wrote:
> That was rude Janet. Say Thanks. Thanks!
> 
> Now this is getting bizarre! :sm04:


You're not keeping up are you? xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I completely agree!!! xxxooo


There are actually recipes for fruit pizza, I think with a sweetish base and maybe syrup instead of tomato spread in it it could be OK. xx


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> People used to say retirement was a quiet life...not if you have grandkids! Hope all goes well for your DIL. I'm sure you will have fun with your boys, but maybe a little tired!


C hris, I will definitely agree with you, that Retirement is no longer relaxing, there seems to be a lot more that grandparents do now, than what was expected with my parents. Although mum would call me, and ask if my girls could visit for a week, or two, because their cousin was going to be with her for that long, & as for as she was concerned, 3 children were better to have, than one child. ????????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Sounds likect will be a fun, busy time!


Fun yes, not so sure about the busy just lots of chatter. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> There are actually recipes for fruit pizza, I think with a sweetish base and maybe syrup instead of tomato spread in it it could be OK. xx


I suppose not much different from a fruit tart. Morniñg, it's blowing a hoolly down here.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I won't be trying them again for the foreseeable future, took the kids there last Sunday, they wanted hot sausage rolls but they wouldn't heat them up for us, against hygiene regs!!!! But I was welcome to heat them up myself in the baby food microwave. Then I offered the kids fudge cake and was asked at the counter if I wanted it warmed. (Oh, so they can heat that up then!!!) and then we waited about 15 minutes for it. Didn't like it at all, it was much better before they spent millions re-vamping it!!! xxxx


That just sounds a bit more than ridiculous!????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I suppose not much different from a fruit tart. Morniñg, it's blowing a hoolly down here.


Morning, cold, wet and windy again here, just had a bit of sleet as well, another in front of the fire day. Would Bentley like to come for a holiday, the field mice have moved in, chucked one out this morning and waiting to see if there are any more. xx :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> We have something similar Cauliflower Mushroom, like the Chicken impossible to mistake with other 'shrooms, tasty too.


I'm sad to say, neither of those are available in my neck of the woods, & I love mushrooms!


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Lovely that you have nicer days now Judi. xoxo


It is, now the Northern Hemisphere needs to get some nicer weather. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Got my glass fusing back from being fired


That is gorgeous. I used to do Enamelling when I was younger, but stopped doing it, because I ran out of time, due to work commitments! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yep, same for me but perfectly poached would be even better!!!





SaxonLady said:


> absolutely.


Any eggs I eat, except for curried eggs, need to be soft yolked; but I don't enjoy poached eggs, because dad used to have his eggs coddled, and they are disgusting. Just in case "coddled" is an Aussie term, coddled eggs have a partially cooked egg white, so some of the white is still uncooked. ????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, cold, wet and windy again here, just had a bit of sleet as well, another in front of the fire day. Would Bentley like to come for a holiday, the field mice have moved in, chucked one out this morning and waiting to see if there are any more. xx :sm16:


He would love to come, but he would only play with them and expect you to join in. x


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> That is gorgeous. I used to do Enamelling when I was younger, but stopped doing it, because I ran out of time, due to work commitments! ????????????


It's not a hobby I would take up full time, but I love to do the occasional workshop. x


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very bleak Wales. Only been up a couple of hours and already had rain, sleet, hail and now it's trying to snow, needless to say I won't be moving far. Will get the knitting out and try to ignore it all, not easy when it's hammering on the roof. Off to put the duck in the oven, see you later, have a good day. Stay warm. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> He would love to come, but he would only play with them and expect you to join in. x


Oh, not quite what I had in mind. xx :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny (atm) Surrey, The wind is very strong today so I won't be venturing out. Nothing planned for today, well it is Sunday, but I might just play around with my felt or do some weaving or spinning or knitting or.......... I am sure a glass of wine will be involved somewhere.

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Grandmothers are called on to look after children much more nowadays.


It's the same here, because childcare fees are so high now, the second income is often not enough to cover the cost, and I think the parents would be much better off, just having one income, until the children are at school; but the economy is such that, that is also impossible.
My parents helped me out with childcare, but not in the way I do, & a lot of other Grandparents, but they helped me out with meat, eggs, milk & some fruit, because they had a farm, and I would get phone calls asking if I needed any of what they had "accidently" got too much of. 
One time mum rang, was that they had "accidentally" taken one cow too many, to the butcher; and I asked how they didn't notice the second animal in the trailer, and mum told me off for that! They knew that I didn't have enough money to get enough food, for my 2 girls to eat properly, so that they could grow properly!
that person is no longer in my life, and I was fortunate enough to meet my present DH. ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris wrote:
Evening all. Been to the dentist again today said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free? Or are you at their mercy
> on charges for parts?
> 
> 
> 
> I really think this repair should be free, considering it is the second repair, in a very short time! xoxoxo
Click to expand...


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I did not know, maybe June knows.


What's that about my nose??!! :sm16: x


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Our X-rays at the hospital cost the doctor's practice £31.20 according to my son who knows the costings of everything in the NHS. That's if the doctor has requested it.


I think ours are paid by Medicare, if the person has a Health Care Card, but if there is no HCC, then the person pays up front, or they claim through their Medical Insurance; but they only get some of the cost re-imbursed. I know the doctors get a payment from Medicare, for part of the charge of seeing a patient, but again, it is only a small amount of the cost!


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> I suppose not much different from a fruit tart. Morniñg, it's blowing a hoolly down here.


I think you're right, I was thinking it sounds like a flan or tart. Also blowing a hoolly here.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Who is your favourite Beatle? xoxo


Always was, always is and always will be.....Paul!!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Ladybug.


Yeah, that made me chortle!!! xxx


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> That is gorgeous. I used to do Enamelling when I was younger, but stopped doing it, because I ran out of time, due to work commitments! ????????????


Maybe time to take it up again?


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> What's that about my nose??!! :sm16: x


????????xx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> I think you're right, I was thinking it sounds like a flan or tart. Also blowing a hoolly here.


Hope you are feeling warmer today xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Haha me too.
> 
> Never been fond of the singing ones


*What???* Go and get the carbolic soap and wash your mouth out or I'll come and force-feed you fruit pizza!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl wrote:
Sorry said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big yellow mushrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> HUGE Yellow mushrooms, which I would really love to try; but I really don't think they are available here! ????????????
Click to expand...


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I've decided a warm shower is what is called for.. I intend to sit in there for as many hours as it takes. Or until the water gets cold, in which case I'll probably still sit in there because this house feels like an oven at 68°
> I'm just going to sit in the bottom of the shower and pretend it is a bathtub. I do miss my bath tub. It was impractical because of how hard it has become to get in and out of but i love a sudsy soak now and then.
> 
> I may see what the cost of a hotel would be just to soak in the tub and have free cable lol.


I no longer have a bath either but when I got in from standing in the cold for 3 hours, I really wanted a long hot soak, so I can empathise with you!!


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> What's that about my nose??!! :sm16: x


You two are on top form batting puns back n forward :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> https://pinchofyum.com/fruit-pizza


The pizza looks great but that picture of the cook with her man made me want to hurl!! :sm22: :sm14: :sm25: xxxx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you are feeling warmer today xx


Yep, eventually warmed up by about 9 pm


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Eggs Benny for me...yum. xoxo





SaxonLady said:


> They do really yummy ones at the airport.


I have never had eggs benedict, so am unable to comment on them; but I have had Oysters Kilpatrick, and the way they were done, was delicious, but I have not had the opportunity hasn't arisen for me to have that experience again. ????????????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Before these machines came out, I knew how to get to any place I had driven myself to, after 2 trips, and didn't need to look at maps, or GPS's, because the reading of maps, set the route in the memory! Now the directions don't stay in my long term memory, because technology tells me how to get there, and there is no need toremember the route, because it is in the gadget! So in some ways, the technology is good, and in other ways technology is not good; but it is going to be improved, & and advanced, a lot more in the future! ????????????


I agree with you Judi. I've had a sat nav for about 12 years now and cannot remember how I used to get about before that!! I think DH would sometimes read the map for me but I also remember that on occasions, we would get to a roundabout and when I asked him which exit we needed, he would say "I have no idea". Not very helpful!!!


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> My button on our Highlander for the hatch is below the steering wheel to the left so you can't accidentally push it! And the gas button is there two in different spots.......or is that the gas button hhhmmmm I'm not really overly familiar with the new car yet!


Apparently the cars here, have a small arrow on the fuel guage, pointing to the side of the dash, where the fuel cap release button is, so it is relatively easy to find. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I'm guessing she was talking about Mr. P!


She definitely was! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> It was lovely and now it is all gone and supposed to be in the 60's tomorrow!


Did you get the lovely weather on the 6th, or did it revert to the usual weather that you have been getting? I hope it was nice for you! xoxoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> It was a dreamy sight today watching it out the window.❄
> It was sad though because it was snowing big fluffy flakes and i fell asleep for an hour or so and when i woke up it was gone.


So now you know something, non-medication, that might help you sleep, even if it is only for a short time! find yourself a video of the large, slowly falling, fluffy flakes, & watch it when you are feeling tired, and are unable to get to sleep! You might be pleasantly surprised, and find that you might have sleep for more than the hour you had, at the original time! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> We have something similar Cauliflower Mushroom, like the Chicken impossible to mistake with other 'shrooms, tasty too.


Do these mushrooms taste like their namesakes?????????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Not sure, to you the x-rays are free, but cost the doctor's practice? Are x-rays done at a different facility than the doctor's practice? Are most tests done at a different facility. Test like blood, MRI, echo's, mammograms etc?


In most of the Medical Clinics in my town, any tests that can be sent to a testing facility (our Govt one is Imvs), most of them can be done at the Clinic, but things like Xrays and Excisions, are done at different facilities; and in my town, this facility is the local Hospital. We also go to the IMVS, which is on the grounds of local Hospital. Simple Xrays, Ultra sounds and simple CT scans, can be done at the Xray department of the hospital, but any thing more elaborate are sent to the major Hospital in Adelaide; which takes at least a day, and sometimes as long as a week, depending on what tests are required, and what appointments were available. ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Brave little daffs, they will show up through anything... I'm envious, mine are still green pips. xox


I don't think they would have a very good time, if I tried to grow them here! 
I was able to grow them, and snapdragons, 42 yrs ago, when DD2 was a very young child, & I had my SIL, & her children living with me, so I planted them for the children! I think the weather was really good for any plants that I wanted to grow, back then! Unfortunately our weather has definitely become hotter, since that time; and I am finding that it is much more difficult to grow many things now!????????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Good luck with getting a working dishwasher. I have 1,000's of buttons. Seldom find any that will work for my project. My mom saved buttons and also put a safety pin or thread through the holes to keep matched ones together. At a rummage sale I bought someone's life time collection of new buttons on cards. Over 200 cards of cute baby/toddler buttons plus 100's more of larger ones. Then I found out buttons can be dangerous to baby/toddlers and now they just sit there gathering dust. I allow Lilly to use uncarded buttons in her craft/art projects.


Oooohh ...... Vintage Buttons - you might be able to sell them, for a nice little profit; if you were that way inclined!????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> My mom is like this, lives on 02 100% now. They showed us a black lung when I was nursing, it was enough to keep me away from smoking. I wish we could turn back the clock and get a second chance for some. xoxoxo


That would be excellent, but if it was only available for some, who would make that choice, and how would it be validated? I definitely wouldn't want to be part of a panel, whose role was to make that decision! Unfortunately there would also be plenty of scope for Abuse of Power!

My MIL had COPD, from smoking for most of her life, and the doctors used to encourage smoking, for a condition, of which I forget the name, but she made out to give it up, when FIL gave up alcohol, but she kept smoking, when no-one else was home. I actually refused to bring my small children to visit, if she continued to smoke while we were visiting. DH thought I was being cruel, but DD4 was a severe Asthmatic, and any type of smoke, caused respiratory problems for me. She did suggest that I take the children into her loungeroom, but the smoke travelled into that room. She did stop smoking whenever we visited, so my threats were taken note of! Her daughters thought I was mean, and cruel, but I had to think of the health of my children, and myself.

Anyway, because she refused to stop smoking, she couldn't have 0xygen at home; and when she needed more core than the family could give, the nurses wouldn't take her out to smoke, so then she was able to have the Oxygen that she needed, but it didn't stop her from progressing to Emphysema, which was what killed her!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I don't think they would have a very good time, if I tried to grow them here!
> I was able to grow them, and snapdragons, 42 yrs ago, when DD2 was a very young child, & I had my SIL, & her children living with me, so I planted them for the children! I think the weather was really good for any plants that I wanted to grow, back then! Unfortunately our weather has definitely become hotter, since that time; and I am finding that it is much more difficult to grow many things now!????????????


Good old global warming!!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That would be excellent, but if it was only available for some, who would make that choice, and how would it be validated? I definitely wouldn't want to be part of a panel, whose role was to make that decision! Unfortunately there would also be plenty of scope for Abuse of Power!
> 
> My MIL had COPD, from smoking for most of her life, and the doctors used to encourage smoking, for a condition, of which I forget the name, but she made out to give it up, when FIL gave up alcohol, but she kept smoking, when no-one else was home. I actually refused to bring my small children to visit, if she continued to smoke while we were visiting. DH thought I was being cruel, but DD4 was a severe Asthmatic, and any type of smoke, caused respiratory problems for me. She did suggest that I take the children into her loungeroom, but the smoke travelled into that room. She did stop smoking whenever we visited, so my threats were taken note of! Her daughters thought I was mean, and cruel, but I had to think of the health of my children, and myself.
> 
> Anyway, because she refused to stop smoking, she couldn't have 0xygen at home; and when she needed more core than the family could give, the nurses wouldn't take her out to smoke, so then she was able to have the Oxygen that she needed, but it didn't stop her from progressing to Emphysema, which was what killed her!


 She sounds crazy but any form of addiction will do that to you, it's very sad :sm14: :sm13: :sm03: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Just back from the weekly shop, my it's windy out there and threatening rain!!! I need to clean the bathroom, make some more cakes then repair to my sewing room as I want to make a gift for my 93 year old friend in Cornwall that I hope to see next week.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend!! Lotsa love to you all xxxxxx


----------



## linkan

My FIL use to hunt and cook the best mushrooms. We call them dry land fish. They tasted like fish too! They were so yummy????


----------



## linkan

June if it looks like this i will welcome the force feeding ! LOL
Sorry.. I'm more an Areosmith , Bad Company , Pink Floyd kind of girl ????comfortably numb ...learning to fly.????????


----------



## linkan

Judi i have a cd of thunderstorms in the rainforest that i use to fall asleep to. I LOVED that cd. Dh doesn't like music to sleep to... Personally the right music soothes me right out.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> She sounds crazy but any form of addiction will do that to you, it's very sad :sm14: :sm13: :sm03: xxxx


You are right, about addiction, but at least she did stop smoking, whenever we visited; but if she did light up, I took my family. and left. D H had the option to stay, or come with me! He always came, but he wasn't always happy about it.????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Ange's partner is from Arizona Pam, Ange spends half time Friday Harbour and half here on their boat. I'm really happy to have a new person in our family. xoxox


That's great for all of you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> There are actually recipes for fruit pizza, I think with a sweetish base and maybe syrup instead of tomato spread in it it could be OK. xx


Yes, that might be okay. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> What's that about my nose??!! :sm16: x


Another great avatar, June! Nothing wrong with your nose! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Morning. I guess in your little corner of the world you play MINGO, not BINGO.???? Sounds like you are having awful weather.Yuck to the mice. They can live and prosper but not in or near my home.


Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, cold, wet and windy again here, just had a bit of sleet as well, another in front of the fire day. Would Bentley like to come for a holiday, the field mice have moved in, chucked one out this morning and waiting to see if there are any more. xx :sm16:


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> Any eggs I eat, except for curried eggs, need to be soft yolked; but I don't enjoy poached eggs, because dad used to have his eggs coddled, and they are disgusting. Just in case "coddled" is an Aussie term, coddled eggs have a partially cooked egg white, so some of the white is still uncooked. ????????????


Uncooked egg whites remind me of nose snot. Not appetizing to me at all. ????


----------



## jinx

Happy Sunny Sunday. As long as wine is definitely on the agenda start with that first. Then decide what to play with.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny (atm) Surrey, The wind is very strong today so I won't be venturing out. Nothing planned for today, well it is Sunday, but I might just play around with my felt or do some weaving or spinning or knitting or.......... I am sure a glass of wine will be involved somewhere.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> What's that about my nose??!! :sm16: x


You KNOW your nose is perfect. It has done a wonderful job of breathing all these years.


----------



## jinx

Roundabouts are rather new for us in my little corner of the world. Harold still hates them. Some places they are handy and useful. In other places they are a nuisance. In a nearby town I cannot turn into Walmart from the roundabout. I turn and have to backtrack until the next road and turn on that road and then turn into the side entrance to Walmart. 
I am useless at remembering roads. What has saved me several times is knowing if I go east far enough I will get to Lake Michigan. Take the road that follows Lake Michigan and I eventually come to something I recognize.


London Girl said:


> I agree with you Judi. I've had a sat nav for about 12 years now and cannot remember how I used to get about before that!! I think DH would sometimes read the map for me but I also remember that on occasions, we would get to a roundabout and when I asked him which exit we needed, he would say "I have no idea". Not very helpful!!!


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> Apparently the cars here, have a small arrow on the fuel guage, pointing to the side of the dash, where the fuel cap release button is, so it is relatively easy to find. xoxoxo


The arrow on my car shows which side of the car the fuel fill is. Have you ever pulled in to get gas and find out the fill is on the other side? Embarrassing and I have seen other people do it also. Glad I no longer have to deal with that chore.


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Yep, eventually warmed up by about 9 pm


Good. Here's some warm hugs xxx


----------



## jinx

I do like the idea of getting tests done immediately on site and having the doctor give us the result immediately. The more elaborate tests do require an appointment, but results are available within 24 hours.


Xiang said:


> In most of the Medical Clinics in my town, any tests that can be sent to a testing facility (our Govt one is Imvs), most of them can be done at the Clinic, but things like Xrays and Excisions, are done at different facilities; and in my town, this facility is the local Hospital. We also go to the IMVS, which is on the grounds of local Hospital. Simple Xrays, Ultra sounds and simple CT scans, can be done at the Xray department of the hospital, but any thing more elaborate are sent to the major Hospital in Adelaide; which takes at least a day, and sometimes as long as a week, depending on what tests are required, and what appointments were available. ????????????


----------



## jinx

Last night we were watching a movie on the life of Loretta Lynn. Harold and I remarked what great music that was. You could understand the words, the songs had a message, and there was no head banging or blaring useless noise.


linkan said:


> June if it looks like this i will welcome the force feeding ! LOL
> Sorry.. I'm more an Areosmith , Bad Company , Pink Floyd kind of girl ????comfortably numb ...learning to fly.????????


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Last night we were watching a movie on the life of Loretta Lynn. Harold and I remarked what great music that was. You could understand the words, the songs had a message, and there was no head banging or blaring useless noise.


I agree.


----------



## PurpleFi

Spent the morning working on our knitted town. Now going to put my feet up.


----------



## LondonChris

That's pretty.


PurpleFi said:


> Got my glass fusing back from being fired


----------



## LondonChris

They certainly are. Most of my friends look after their GKs at least once a week. 


SaxonLady said:


> Grandmothers are called on to look after children much more nowadays.


----------



## LondonChris

We have our big electrical things covered in an insurance. It's very reasonably priced. They repair or replace with no charge. I have had a new tumble dryer & fridge/freezer. My washing machine is full of new parts. I'm quite happy to keep the old machines as they seem to be more efficient than the new ones. I think I have my monies worth out of them. 


SaxonLady said:


> Free? Or are you at their mercy on charges for parts?


----------



## LondonChris

We do have a Hobbycraft shop, but they don't sell any buttons. We all have bags of 'craft' buttons but not what we want,kaz will have to go to Lewisham. June knows about Lewisham, I should think.


London Girl said:


> What a shame that your new shops don't include a Hobbycraft shop!! The Works have some lovely bags of buttons in all colours!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

MrB has already written out the instructions of how to get there, he loves planning. I'll bring my Garmin in case we go out touring!


London Girl said:


> Which way will you go Janet? I am heading through the tunnel, M25, M11 then follow my nose - or Chris's Garmin!!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

That looks yummy!


PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for the nice comments about my puddy tat.
> 
> Just made a bit more nuno felt.


----------



## LondonChris

No comment!


London Girl said:


> Yes indeed! "I'm just a girl who can't say no"!!!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> June if it looks like this i will welcome the force feeding ! LOL
> Sorry.. I'm more an Areosmith , Bad Company , Pink Floyd kind of girl ????comfortably numb ...learning to fly.????????


Just been listening to a radio show called Sounds of the 70s and they played a few tracks from Dark Side of the Moon. That album stayed in the charts for a total of 770 weeks!!!! I love Comfortably Numb....Just a little pin prick and they'll be no more AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.......I know that feeling!!! I love all music Angie, certainly all that you mention and lots, lots more!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

I would like to have a go. I did make them many years ago.


PurpleFi said:


> Hokey kokey!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Another great avatar, June! Nothing wrong with your nose! xxxooo


What there is of it! :sm09: That picture was taken on my 18th birthday, I think I look older than I do now!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> You two are on top form batting puns back n forward :sm09:


How are you today love? xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You KNOW your nose is perfect. It has done a wonderful job of breathing all these years.


..and sniffing.....and producing egg whites!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Roundabouts are rather new for us in my little corner of the world. Harold still hates them. Some places they are handy and useful. In other places they are a nuisance. In a nearby town I cannot turn into Walmart from the roundabout. I turn and have to backtrack until the next road and turn on that road and then turn into the side entrance to Walmart.
> I am useless at remembering roads. What has saved me several times is knowing if I go east far enough I will get to Lake Michigan. Take the road that follows Lake Michigan and I eventually come to something I recognize.


I think we have had them for so long, they are generally not a problem and if it means I don't have to do a risky right turn at a busy junction, I love them! (that would be a left turn for you, jinx!)


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> We do have a Hobbycraft shop, but they don't sell any buttons. We all have bags of 'craft' buttons but not what we want,kaz will have to go to Lewisham. June knows about Lewisham, I should think.


If you're going to Lewisham, better take your passport!!! No buttons in Hobbycraft?? I'm astonished, what is the craft world coming to??!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> MrB has already written out the instructions of how to get there, he loves planning. I'll bring my Garmin in case we go out touring!


Good idea!! xx


----------



## LondonChris

Unfortunately my mum died when I was just 16. I was lucky to have my dad who came everyday & sat with my girls. He lived to give them a cuddle,he was usually asleep before then. My girls have very happy memories of dad. 


Xiang said:


> C hris, I will definitely agree with you, that Retirement is no longer relaxing, there seems to be a lot more that grandparents do now, than what was expected with my parents. Although mum would call me, and ask if my girls could visit for a week, or two, because their cousin was going to be with her for that long, & as for as she was concerned, 3 children were better to have, than one child. ????????????????????


----------



## LondonChris

Totally agree with you!


London Girl said:


> Always was, always is and always will be.....Paul!!!!


----------



## London Girl

I finished baking for the bake sale at the shop tomorrow, my brownies (from my school recipe book) weren't all that so I asked Betty Crocker for help!! I bet you can tell which are which!!


----------



## LondonChris

I must admit...I have done that !


jinx said:


> The arrow on my car shows which side of the car the fuel fill is. Have you ever pulled in to get gas and find out the fill is on the other side? Embarrassing and I have seen other people do it also. Glad I no longer have to deal with that chore.


----------



## LondonChris

Afternoon I’ve enjoyed catching up with you all. I have been making Oscar’s Debbie costume, DD as going to do it but isn’t feeling great. It’s not my finest thing I have made but he is really pleased with it. We now have to make a tunic for Wednesday, he is going to be Samuel Pepys Wednesday morning in his class assembly. They are going home soon, I might get my knitting done then! Have a good rest of the day. X


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> I suppose not much different from a fruit tart. Morniñg, it's blowing a hoolly down here.


It is very similar to a fruit tart the crust is different and I actually prefer the tart to the one with the sugar cookie crust!


----------



## jinx

You could make a lot of money selling egg whites. ???????????????????????? 


London Girl said:


> ..and sniffing.....and producing egg whites!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## jinx

So when you are turning and there is on coming traffic you cannot stop and wait for oncoming traffic to clear. To get into walmart I have to cross that lane of oncoming traffic and not continue on the round about. My solution is to avoid it or go two miles out of my way and make 3 turns to go in the side road. I do like most of them except when they are poorly designed or have 4, 5, 6, or more one right after the other. I believe the designers should had help from across the pond when they designer ours. 


London Girl said:


> I think we have had them for so long, they are generally not a problem and if it means I don't have to do a risky right turn at a busy junction, I love them! (that would be a left turn for you, jinx!)


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> I think Jinx is correct Susan, how old are the boys (young men?) now?


I'm hoping you are right, but watch this space........


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> I would like to have a go. I did make them many years ago.


I'll make sure I bring enough. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> Another great avatar, June! Nothing wrong with your nose! xxxooo


Good luck tomorrow Pam. Are you actually on the move?


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Uncooked egg whites remind me of nose snot. Not appetizing to me at all. ????


Hahaha don't hold back girl.. Tell it as it is.....Albert never liked "snotty" eggs as he would put it.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> You could make a lot of money selling egg whites. ????????????????????????


I used to put egg whites on Stephens bottom..... When he was in nappies He suffered terrible with nappy rash and nothing I tried ever worked. My friend who was a midwife told me to separate an egg and beat the egg white put it on a saucer and put it in the fridge. I didn't believe her and was I heck as like going to put egg white on my baby's bottom. But one day he was hurting so bad that I got some cotton wool and daubed his little sore bottom. It was miraculous. It took the sting out within a couple of minutes and it worked as a barrier to more wee wee on his bottom, I didn't use disposable nappies as they were very new and expensive.

Whenever I tell anyone about it I can see they are thinking what I thought, but I'd recommend it to all new mums.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I finished baking for the bake sale at the shop tomorrow, my brownies (from my school recipe book) weren't all that so I asked Betty Crocker for help!! I bet you can tell which are which!!


The Betty Crocker ones are the ones on the right, I ask for her help all the time :sm02:


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> I used to put egg whites on Stephens bottom..... When he was in nappies He suffered terrible with nappy rash and nothing I tried ever worked. My friend who was a midwife told me to separate an egg and beat the egg white put it on a saucer and put it in the fridge. I didn't believe her and was I heck as like going to put egg white on my baby's bottom. But one day he was hurting so bad that I got some cotton wool and daubed his little sore bottom. It was miraculous. It took the sting out within a couple of minutes and it worked as a barrier to more wee wee on his bottom, I didn't use disposable nappies as they were very new and expensive.
> 
> Whenever I tell anyone about it I can see they are thinking what I thought, but I'd recommend it to all new mums.


I'm going to write that in Jen's advice book from moms and I'll write it under your name.

I bought her a book for her shower, all of the moms that attend are to write some hard earned tips, tricks and advice and sign it. Then she will have a book of solids from those who know from experience.

I would absolutely LOVE it if i could add a page for all of you. Ideally i would ship it person to person but i don't have the time or money for that venture lol.

Would y'all be willing to post a bit of wisdom for new mom?


----------



## linkan

Susan i sent you a video on what's app


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Thanks about the avatar y'all. Sweetpea and i played with all the little features on FaceTime.


What a lovely photo of you two! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hi Trish! Well, this morning I was up with the lark to go and shake my bucket for the Marie Curie Foundation again, this time up in the High Street for three hours. It was very cold and very windy, the paper daffodils in my tray kept blowing away!! I did quite well though I think. Then I came home and made 32 brownies for a cake sale at the shop next week. In between, I went to see my friend Miriam who works at the shop with me. She has sprained a ligament in her foot, just getting off a bus, and is in a great deal of pain. I took her my crutches and a cream cake and we are just hoping she will be fit enough for our short break in Cornwall starting next Sunday!! I bet you're sorry you asked now?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I wasn't the one who asked, but I am not sorry that whoever asked, did so!???? 
Remember, I live vicariously, though the escapades, that any one tells us about!

At the moment I am not doing very much at all, due to my back deciding that as I am travelling tomorrow, it was going to give me some grief, so I am fully relined on my chair, watching "Kissing Cousins"; starring Elvis.

I'm on my way to Adelaide, with DD4, & staying down there, until her doc says it is ok for her to travel again. she is having a Hysterectomy, then she will be a very happy young woman, & finally, hopefully, pain free! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I'm not partial to green or red pepper with eggs, fine without. xxxx


I agree with you Trish, other than with toast,
there are only a few things I will have with my eggs, is bacon, steak, sausages or Baked Beans (Ham flavoured only), but only as a last resort; but there are *NEVER* any greens, or other vegetables with my eggs.????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Ange and her honey are to arrive just before lunch so shall go finish tidying up. Another beautiful crisp sunny day here so I have no complaints. A good Saturday to all. xoxox


Have a wonderful visit with DD & her honey! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> I agree with you Trish, other than with toast,
> there are only a few things I will have with my eggs, is bacon, steak, sausages or Baked Beans (Ham flavoured only), but only as a last resort; but there are *NEVER* any greens, or other vegetables with my eggs.????????????


Lettuce is your friend lol????
Do you like parsley? Some use it as a lettuce...


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Dryer doesn't dry it as it wetted.wrapped in bubbke wrap and then rolled and tied in a warm wet towel. It's the throwing around the tumbler that makes it felt. You then need to rinse it and let it dry.


Josephine, you havejust given are an idea, on how to make my hand spun yarns, more washing machine friendly! I will need to ask one of my DD's, if I can use her dryer! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Sorry Miriam is in pain. Send her our best wishes.





London Girl said:


> That's kind of you, I will pass it on!! xx


From me also, June! I hope Miriam recovers very soon! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> M25, M11, A11. A10 apparently.


That is almost a Maths Equation, just need a couple of different components! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I didn't.


Nor I! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> I've been cold today,sat hugging the radiator to get warm. Hope I'm not coming down with something, I'm expecting a little procedure in two weeks and they won't do it if I am not well ????


I hope you recover quickly, & your procedure goes ahead! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Well I gave great niece her sweater annnd it's very big on her so now I am trying to figure out a way to make her sisters and it fit!


She will grow into it, and she will be able to wear it, for quite a while. How old are your great nieces?


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Well ladies today It has rained.
> 
> I say has because it still is.
> My back yard is now a pool on it's own.


habana... that happens here also, when we get a decent amount of rain, the "pond" can cover half the width of my backyard! ????‍♀ ????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Another week and nothing to show for it.
> I can't be bothered to do anything.
> DH said he felt like a waiter. I told him my shift was the last 25 yrs. It was his turn for the next 25.
> Can you believe he didn't find me funny at all?


I think that was quiet clever, so perhaps he has lost his sense of humour, for a short time!????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Good luck tomorrow Pam. Are you actually on the move?


Thanks, Susan. We have to be out of this house by 11:59 tomorrow night, so plan to stay at the other house. We may be staying there a few nights due to the upcoming forecast for our route beginning Tuesday. Have to play it by ear. I'm a wreck. ???? xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I've decided a warm shower is what is called for.. I intend to sit in there for as many hours as it takes. Or until the water gets cold, in which case I'll probably still sit in there because this house feels like an oven at 68°
> I'm just going to sit in the bottom of the shower and pretend it is a bathtub. I do miss my bath tub. It was impractical because of how hard it has become to get in and out of but i love a sudsy soak now and then.
> 
> I may see what the cost of a hotel would be just to soak in the tub and have free cable lol.


I miss my bathtub occasionally also, we got rid of ours, for exactly the same reason as you! I could do with a good soak right now!! ????????


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I have never had eggs benedict, so am unable to comment on them; but I have had Oysters Kilpatrick, and the way they were done, was delicious, but I have not had the opportunity hasn't arisen for me to have that experience again. ????????????


I've never had Oyster's Kilpatrick, but if you like them they have to be good!


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Do these mushrooms taste like their namesakes?????????????


No they taste like mushrooms Judi. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I don't think they would have a very good time, if I tried to grow them here!
> I was able to grow them, and snapdragons, 42 yrs ago, when DD2 was a very young child, & I had my SIL, & her children living with me, so I planted them for the children! I think the weather was really good for any plants that I wanted to grow, back then! Unfortunately our weather has definitely become hotter, since that time; and I am finding that it is much more difficult to grow many things now!????????????


Today I learned a few things about Arizona, that the teeniest scorpions are the ones to watch out for, that the rattlesnakes really don't want anything to do with humans and that Cactus is protected. Also not all Arizona is dessert, some place's like Pinetop are just like where I live...


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I have a senior rail card which gives me a third off whi h usually means it works out cheaper than driving. Unless I go first class.


The Railway Company used to give pensioners a concession, for one return trip within their own state each year, and I used my tickets each year! 
Several years ago, the Railways decided that these concession tickets cost too much money, because they were Losing money, also! So I can no longer afford to travel by rail, which is a real shame, because I love train travel; but don't enjoy bus travel very much - there isn't enough space for my legs!!


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> That would be excellent, but if it was only available for some, who would make that choice, and how would it be validated? I definitely wouldn't want to be part of a panel, whose role was to make that decision! Unfortunately there would also be plenty of scope for Abuse of Power!
> 
> My MIL had COPD, from smoking for most of her life, and the doctors used to encourage smoking, for a condition, of which I forget the name, but she made out to give it up, when FIL gave up alcohol, but she kept smoking, when no-one else was home. I actually refused to bring my small children to visit, if she continued to smoke while we were visiting. DH thought I was being cruel, but DD4 was a severe Asthmatic, and any type of smoke, caused respiratory problems for me. She did suggest that I take the children into her loungeroom, but the smoke travelled into that room. She did stop smoking whenever we visited, so my threats were taken note of! Her daughters thought I was mean, and cruel, but I had to think of the health of my children, and myself.
> 
> Anyway, because she refused to stop smoking, she couldn't have 0xygen at home; and when she needed more core than the family could give, the nurses wouldn't take her out to smoke, so then she was able to have the Oxygen that she needed, but it didn't stop her from progressing to Emphysema, which was what killed her!


It's a hard addiction for sure, I've looked after many non compliant COPD'ers in my career.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Just back from the weekly shop, my it's windy out there and threatening rain!!! I need to clean the bathroom, make some more cakes then repair to my sewing room as I want to make a gift for my 93 year old friend in Cornwall that I hope to see next week.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your weekend!! Lotsa love to you all xxxxxx


I bet your gift will be beautiful. xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Today I learned a few things about Arizona, that the teeniest scorpions are the ones to watch out for, that the rattlesnakes really don't want anything to do with humans and that Cactus is protected. Also not all Arizona is dessert, some place's like Pinetop are just like where I live...


Yes, that's exactly right. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Just been listening to a radio show called Sounds of the 70s and they played a few tracks from Dark Side of the Moon. That album stayed in the charts for a total of 770 weeks!!!! I love Comfortably Numb....Just a little pin prick and they'll be no more AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.......I know that feeling!!! I love all music Angie, certainly all that you mention and lots, lots more!! xxxx


Ange's significant other is teaching me to play guitar, he spent 2 hours with me today and was very patient. I have a lovely guitar that I bought new 15 yrs ago and I played it for the first time today, it has lovely resonance. I think music is just what I needed. xoxox


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Maybe time to take it up again?


No, it's hard enough keeping up with what I already do! ????????????


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I finished baking for the bake sale at the shop tomorrow, my brownies (from my school recipe book) weren't all that so I asked Betty Crocker for help!! I bet you can tell which are which!!


They both look scrumptious June! xox


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I used to put egg whites on Stephens bottom..... When he was in nappies He suffered terrible with nappy rash and nothing I tried ever worked. My friend who was a midwife told me to separate an egg and beat the egg white put it on a saucer and put it in the fridge. I didn't believe her and was I heck as like going to put egg white on my baby's bottom. But one day he was hurting so bad that I got some cotton wool and daubed his little sore bottom. It was miraculous. It took the sting out within a couple of minutes and it worked as a barrier to more wee wee on his bottom, I didn't use disposable nappies as they were very new and expensive.
> 
> Whenever I tell anyone about it I can see they are thinking what I thought, but I'd recommend it to all new mums.


If it can protect a yolk what better to protect a wee bottom! xxx


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I wasn't the one who asked, but I am not sorry that whoever asked, did so!????
> Remember, I live vicariously, though the escapades, that any one tells us about!
> 
> At the moment I am not doing very much at all, due to my back deciding that as I am travelling tomorrow, it was going to give me some grief, so I am fully relined on my chair, watching "Kissing Cousins"; starring Elvis.
> 
> I'm on my way to Adelaide, with DD4, & staying down there, until her doc says it is ok for her to travel again. she is having a Hysterectomy, then she will be a very happy young woman, & finally, hopefully, pain free! ????????????


Best wishes for a speedy recovery for DD4. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Have a wonderful visit with DD & her honey! xoxoxo


DD made chicken enchilada's tonight... were they ever good!


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Susan. We have to be out of this house by 11:59 tomorrow night, so plan to stay at the other house. We may be staying there a few nights due to the upcoming forecast for our route beginning Tuesday. Have to play it by ear. I'm a wreck. ???? xxxooo


Glad you have a temporary place to go.. venture out when it's safe, we'll be watching over you until you're "home." ???? Sending hugs your way... xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Susan. We have to be out of this house by 11:59 tomorrow night, so plan to stay at the other house. We may be staying there a few nights due to the upcoming forecast for our route beginning Tuesday. Have to play it by ear. I'm a wreck. ???? xxxooo


Wow,it feels like it is suddenly upon you. I've got scrunched up tummy thinking about it. Action stations, all hands to the deck...


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> If it can protect a yolk what better to protect a wee bottom! xxx


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Judi i have a cd of thunderstorms in the rainforest that i use to fall asleep to. I LOVED that cd. Dh doesn't like music to sleep to... Personally the right music soothes me right out.


I also have that, But my DH also doesn't like any sound when he is in bed either! So I just get out of bed again, & watch tv, til I get tired enough to possibly go to sleep!


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Uncooked egg whites remind me of nose snot. Not appetizing to me at all. ????


Me neither!????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> The arrow on my car shows which side of the car the fuel fill is. Have you ever pulled in to get gas and find out the fill is on the other side? Embarrassing and I have seen other people do it also. Glad I no longer have to deal with that chore.


I no longer drive, but DH has not made that mistake, with our latest car, yet!????


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> They certainly are. Most of my friends look after their GKs at least once a week.


And any animals!????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I'm going to write that in Jen's advice book from moms and I'll write it under your name.
> 
> I bought her a book for her shower, all of the moms that attend are to write some hard earned tips, tricks and advice and sign it. Then she will have a book of solids from those who know from experience.
> 
> I would absolutely LOVE it if i could add a page for all of you. Ideally i would ship it person to person but i don't have the time or money for that venture lol.
> 
> Would y'all be willing to post a bit of wisdom for new mom?


 If I can remember anything from back then! xoxoxo

Ange, my sage advice is " Never let anyone tell you that you are spoiling your baby, by cuddling her! If a baby is crying, something is needed by that baby!" xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Lettuce is your friend lol????
> Do you like parsley? Some use it as a lettuce...


I like Baby Spinich, and the Peppery lettuce! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I've never had Oyster's Kilpatrick, but if you like them they have to be good!


Yep, there are only 2 types of oysters I eat, Smoked Oysters in BBQ sauce, & the Oysters Kilpatrick, I have only had this once, but I really liked them! ????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> No they taste like mushrooms Judi. xoxo


????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Today I learned a few things about Arizona, that the teeniest scorpions are the ones to watch out for, that the rattlesnakes really don't want anything to do with humans and that Cactus is protected. Also not all Arizona is dessert, some place's like Pinetop are just like where I live...


Bit like Australia really! Where I live isthe Arid Region, South Australia is known as the driest State, in the Driest Country! The entire Centre of Australia is Arid, but when the Dry areas get rain, they are covered in flowers. Then there are the Tropical Regions, across the top of Australia. There are other regions, but I don't remember exactly what, or where, they are! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Best wishes for a speedy recovery for DD4. xoxo


Thanks for that, Trish! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> DD made chicken enchilada's tonight... were they ever good!


????????????


----------



## Xiang

I have now caught up, so I am either going to bed, or watching TV, until I get tired!
I just got my bag down to pack for my trip, and when I opened that bag, it was already almost fully packed, from the last time I was in Adelaide! ????????????????

Goodnight, enjoy your day! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, looks like a perfect spring day out there. The wind has died down so I hope we've seen the back of it.

Yesterday M rP ad I got the knitted town sorted out so today when the girls bring some pieces they can put them in place, it is beginning to take shape.

KnitWIts this morning and them I am going to finish off a bit of embroidery and crochet that I started last night.

Happy Monday everyone. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Susan. We have to be out of this house by 11:59 tomorrow night, so plan to stay at the other house. We may be staying there a few nights due to the upcoming forecast for our route beginning Tuesday. Have to play it by ear. I'm a wreck. ???? xxxooo


Thinking of you today especially as I know sometime I will have to go through the same, lucky you've got the other house. Hope the weather clears and you can get moving. xx


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> I used to put egg whites on Stephens bottom..... When he was in nappies He suffered terrible with nappy rash and nothing I tried ever worked. My friend who was a midwife told me to separate an egg and beat the egg white put it on a saucer and put it in the fridge. I didn't believe her and was I heck as like going to put egg white on my baby's bottom. But one day he was hurting so bad that I got some cotton wool and daubed his little sore bottom. It was miraculous. It took the sting out within a couple of minutes and it worked as a barrier to more wee wee on his bottom, I didn't use disposable nappies as they were very new and expensive.
> 
> Whenever I tell anyone about it I can see they are thinking what I thought, but I'd recommend it to all new mums.


Thanks for sharing that. There are a lot of things that aid the health and well being of humans that sound too weird to be true. The one that I cannot comprehend is putting a bar of soap under the sheet cures restless leg syndrome. There are two sort of weird things I do that I know work. I put Vick's on my feet to stop coughing when trying to sleep. I also wear magnetic bracelets to remove wrist pain that prevented me from knitting.


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> The Betty Crocker ones are the ones on the right, I ask for her help all the time :sm02:


I ask Marie Callendar, Sara Lee, or Mrs. Smith. These ladies are always available at my local store in the freezer section. ????


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:53 am EDT and 2'C (36'F). Spring temperatures (warm in the day, below freezing at night) has started this week after a big storm on the weekend. Lots of wind, followed by ice pellets and freezing rain, followed by hours and hours of rain. We had a river in the basement again.
DD was at the dentist on Friday to get her wisdom tooth pulled, but that never happened. A big guy blocked the receptionist's view of her and the receptionist thought she had left. DD has another appointment in April. Good thing the tooth is not being a problem right now.
I did a couple inches on my Spector. The next yarn is a little thinner but not as bad as the first yarn. And this new yarn has the right mixture of wool and nylon because this yarn isn't slippery like the first.
I also did another couple of sections of the shawl game.


----------



## jinx

Wishing the best for your daughter. May this be the cure for her pain.


Xiang said:


> I wasn't the one who asked, but I am not sorry that whoever asked, did so!????
> Remember, I live vicariously, though the escapades, that any one tells us about!
> 
> At the moment I am not doing very much at all, due to my back deciding that as I am travelling tomorrow, it was going to give me some grief, so I am fully relined on my chair, watching "Kissing Cousins"; starring Elvis.
> 
> I'm on my way to Adelaide, with DD4, & staying down there, until her doc says it is ok for her to travel again. she is having a Hysterectomy, then she will be a very happy young woman, & finally, hopefully, pain free! ????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a partially cloudy, cold Wales although the wind has died down here as well. Already had one hail shower today and the tops are white with snow. We had an hour of full on snow yesterday amongst all the other weather we had thrown at us. Intend to stay in the warm until Thursday then we are off to Manchester for an overnight stay and my annual review with my consultant, unless he cancels again, he has twice already so keeping my fingers crossed I don't get a phone call in the next few days. Ordered a Senior's Railcard yesterday so will now get a third off my train fare to Norfolk, that trip along will pay for the card and I will be ready for zooming round the country when/if we move. See you all later. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, looks like a perfect spring day out there. The wind has died down so I hope we've seen the back of it.
> 
> Yesterday M rP ad I got the knitted town sorted out so today when the girls bring some pieces they can put them in place, it is beginning to take shape.
> 
> KnitWIts this morning and them I am going to finish off a bit of embroidery and crochet that I started last night.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xxx


That knitted town must be becoming quite the work of art.
Happy Monday.


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Susan. We have to be out of this house by 11:59 tomorrow night, so plan to stay at the other house. We may be staying there a few nights due to the upcoming forecast for our route beginning Tuesday. Have to play it by ear. I'm a wreck. ???? xxxooo


Moving is stressful enough without weather throwing a wrench into your plans. On the upside at least you have "the other house" to provide shelter until the weather improves. Best wishes and try not to stress too much as this too shall pass. ????


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I have now caught up, so I am either going to bed, or watching TV, until I get tired!
> I just got my bag down to pack for my trip, and when I opened that bag, it was already almost fully packed, from the last time I was in Adelaide! ????????????????
> 
> Goodnight, enjoy your day! xoxoxo


I have a bag packed like that all the time. I just need to change it from winter to summer clothes when the season is right. It comes in handy.


----------



## jinx

So how is this saving them money? Pensioners were paying for a one way ticket because they got the return ticket free. Now the pensioner do not buy the one way ticket. Seems they are loosing money.


 Xiang said:


> The Railway Company used to give pensioners a concession, for one return trip within their own state each year, and I used my tickets each year!
> Several years ago, the Railways decided that these concession tickets cost too much money, because they were Losing money, also! So I can no longer afford to travel by rail, which is a real shame, because I love train travel; but don't enjoy bus travel very much - there isn't enough space for my legs!!


----------



## jinx

That is wonderful. Sounds like it would bring a lot of fun and enjoyment.


Islander said:


> Ange's significant other is teaching me to play guitar, he spent 2 hours with me today and was very patient. I have a lovely guitar that I bought new 15 yrs ago and I played it for the first time today, it has lovely resonance. I think music is just what I needed. xoxox


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Yep, there are only 2 types of oysters I eat, Smoked Oysters in BBQ sauce, & the Oysters Kilpatrick, I have only had this once, but I really liked them! ????


I like the looks of that Oysters Kilpatrick. I'll have to try that.
I like my oysters, baked on toast with cheese melted over them. I tried that with the ladies when we were in BC. Pacific oysters are HUGE.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I like Baby Spinich, and the Peppery lettuce! ????????


Both are better than Iceburg lettuce that doesn't last and has NO flavour at all.


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> If I can remember anything from back then! xoxoxo
> 
> Ange, my sage advice is " Never let anyone tell you that you are spoiling your baby, by cuddling her! If a baby is crying, something is needed by that baby!" ????xoxoxo


????????????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You could make a lot of money selling egg whites. ????????????????????????


The mind boggles!!!! :sm06: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> If I can remember anything from back then! xoxoxo
> 
> Ange, my sage advice is " Never let anyone tell you that you are spoiling your baby, by cuddling her! If a baby is crying, something is needed by that baby!" xoxoxo


I agree. I think you will do more damage by NOT picking up the baby and finding out what is wrong.
My advice for modern mums, baby first, social media/cell phones second. I see so many young mums around here with the baby almost hanging out of the baby seat but they are concentrating on their cell phones.


----------



## jinx

I am looking forward to seeing your entire town sorted out. Glad you are having a perfect spring day.
Happy Monday to you.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, looks like a perfect spring day out there. The wind has died down so I hope we've seen the back of it.
> 
> Yesterday M rP ad I got the knitted town sorted out so today when the girls bring some pieces they can put them in place, it is beginning to take shape.
> 
> KnitWIts this morning and them I am going to finish off a bit of embroidery and crochet that I started last night.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> DD made chicken enchilada's tonight... were they ever good!


We had a fish fry for breakfast on Saturday. I haven't had fried smelt for a long time.
Are chicken enchilada's her favourite dish to make?


----------



## jinx

Oh my word, I never heard of that happening to a patient before. I send my sympathy to your daughter. Most people suffer a lot of apphension before dental surgery. Now she has to go through that all again and wait another month.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:53 am EDT and 2'C (36'F). Spring temperatures (warm in the day, below freezing at night) has started this week after a big storm on the weekend. Lots of wind, followed by ice pellets and freezing rain, followed by hours and hours of rain. We had a river in the basement again.
> DD was at the dentist on Friday to get her wisdom tooth pulled, but that never happened. A big guy blocked the receptionist's view of her and the receptionist thought she had left. DD has another appointment in April. Good thing the tooth is not being a problem right now.
> I did a couple inches on my Spector. The next yarn is a little thinner but not as bad as the first yarn. And this new yarn has the right mixture of wool and nylon because this yarn isn't slippery like the first.
> I also did another couple of sections of the shawl game.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> So when you are turning and there is on coming traffic you cannot stop and wait for oncoming traffic to clear. To get into walmart I have to cross that lane of oncoming traffic and not continue on the round about. My solution is to avoid it or go two miles out of my way and make 3 turns to go in the side road. I do like most of them except when they are poorly designed or have 4, 5, 6, or more one right after the other. I believe the designers should had help from across the pond when they designer ours.


Not sure if yours work the same as ours but the rule is to give way to traffic coming from the right, left for you. You can stop and wait for traffic to clear bit on really busy roads that could be a long wait! My most fearsome manoeuvre is turning right out of a side road onto a main road but if there is a roundabout there, the traffic on the main road is obliged to stop and let me out onto the roundabout.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I used to put egg whites on Stephens bottom..... When he was in nappies He suffered terrible with nappy rash and nothing I tried ever worked. My friend who was a midwife told me to separate an egg and beat the egg white put it on a saucer and put it in the fridge. I didn't believe her and was I heck as like going to put egg white on my baby's bottom. But one day he was hurting so bad that I got some cotton wool and daubed his little sore bottom. It was miraculous. It took the sting out within a couple of minutes and it worked as a barrier to more wee wee on his bottom, I didn't use disposable nappies as they were very new and expensive.
> 
> Whenever I tell anyone about it I can see they are thinking what I thought, but I'd recommend it to all new mums.


That's really interesting and I' so glad it worked for poor Stephen but you have to wonder who first tried it and why!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a partially cloudy, cold Wales although the wind has died down here as well. Already had one hail shower today and the tops are white with snow. We had an hour of full on snow yesterday amongst all the other weather we had thrown at us. Intend to stay in the warm until Thursday then we are off to Manchester for an overnight stay and my annual review with my consultant, unless he cancels again, he has twice already so keeping my fingers crossed I don't get a phone call in the next few days. Ordered a Senior's Railcard yesterday so will now get a third off my train fare to Norfolk, that trip along will pay for the card and I will be ready for zooming round the country when/if we move. See you all later. xx


It might be necessary to call and confirm your appointment the day before you leave. I have read of people getting to their appointments and finding out the appointments have been cancelled or rescheduled. 
Soon you will be zooming along on the train heading to Norfolk. Lucky you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Ange's significant other is teaching me to play guitar, he spent 2 hours with me today and was very patient. I have a lovely guitar that I bought new 15 yrs ago and I played it for the first time today, it has lovely resonance. I think music is just what I needed. xoxox


Good for you. I had a few lessons, but like piano, my fingers are too short to play for long without hurting.
DD was given a beautiful guitar with ivory inlays when she was little. It has no strings anymore but I won't let her give it away. My BIL can restring it. It was a present from a kind neighbour at our old house.


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> The Betty Crocker ones are the ones on the right, I ask for her help all the time :sm02:


Quite right! When I first made the insipid looking articles at school, we all thought they were fabulous, so chocolatey and decadent but I guess our tastes have changed in 50 odd years!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I'm going to write that in Jen's advice book from moms and I'll write it under your name.
> 
> I bought her a book for her shower, all of the moms that attend are to write some hard earned tips, tricks and advice and sign it. Then she will have a book of solids from those who know from experience.
> 
> I would absolutely LOVE it if i could add a page for all of you. Ideally i would ship it person to person but i don't have the time or money for that venture lol.
> 
> Would y'all be willing to post a bit of wisdom for new mom?


Certainly, I'll go and have a bit of a think!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I wasn't the one who asked, but I am not sorry that whoever asked, did so!????
> Remember, I live vicariously, though the escapades, that any one tells us about!
> 
> At the moment I am not doing very much at all, due to my back deciding that as I am travelling tomorrow, it was going to give me some grief, so I am fully relined on my chair, watching "Kissing Cousins"; starring Elvis.
> 
> I'm on my way to Adelaide, with DD4, & staying down there, until her doc says it is ok for her to travel again. she is having a Hysterectomy, then she will be a very happy young woman, & finally, hopefully, pain free! ????????????


Never regretted mine for a second, it set me free and I wish your DD well!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

I do not have to worry about runny eggs when Mr. Wonderful cooks. The other night in an effort to be thoughtful he fried my eggs in bacon grease instead of butter. The eggs were a bit crispy and definitely completely cooked. He was being thoughtful as I am not eating any dairy in an effort to get rid of the phlegm that is constantly in my throat. 
Any and all suggestions to cure this problem grateful accepted.


London Girl said:


> The mind boggles!!!! :sm06: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> From me also, June! I hope Miriam recovers very soon! xoxoxo


Thanks dear, I hope she does too or it will not be the holiday we hoped for!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Susan. We have to be out of this house by 11:59 tomorrow night, so plan to stay at the other house. We may be staying there a few nights due to the upcoming forecast for our route beginning Tuesday. Have to play it by ear. I'm a wreck. ???? xxxooo


Oh you poor love, I feel for you! Take it a day at a time, it will soon all be over. love you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Today I learned a few things about Arizona, that the teeniest scorpions are the ones to watch out for, that the rattlesnakes really don't want anything to do with humans and that Cactus is protected. Also not all Arizona is dessert, some place's like Pinetop are just like where I live...


Thanks for sharing that!! I wonder if Pam knows?! :sm22: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> The Railway Company used to give pensioners a concession, for one return trip within their own state each year, and I used my tickets each year!
> Several years ago, the Railways decided that these concession tickets cost too much money, because they were Losing money, also! So I can no longer afford to travel by rail, which is a real shame, because I love train travel; but don't enjoy bus travel very much - there isn't enough space for my legs!!


Traveling by rail from where I live to where I work would cost $24. It's cheaper to drive my own car and I'm not on their schedule. BUT, travelling by Via rail is a treat when I'm going to Toronto. ($42) They treat their passengers very well. I like that I can walk around with the train.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I bet your gift will be beautiful. xoxo


Thank you dear, it's a work in progress!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, that's exactly right. :sm01: xxxooo


Ok, so Pam _does_ know!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Today I learned a few things about Arizona, that the teeniest scorpions are the ones to watch out for, that the rattlesnakes really don't want anything to do with humans and that Cactus is protected. Also not all Arizona is dessert, some place's like Pinetop are just like where I live...


And a lot of Canadian retirees spend winter in Arizona now and not Florida.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Ange's significant other is teaching me to play guitar, he spent 2 hours with me today and was very patient. I have a lovely guitar that I bought new 15 yrs ago and I played it for the first time today, it has lovely resonance. I think music is just what I needed. xoxox


Excellent and I think you are quite right, it will be so good for your soul, good luck with learning some more!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Susan. We have to be out of this house by 11:59 tomorrow night, so plan to stay at the other house. We may be staying there a few nights due to the upcoming forecast for our route beginning Tuesday. Have to play it by ear. I'm a wreck. ???? xxxooo


It is good that the other house is available. I hope that the weather clears and you don't have to stay there too long.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> They both look scrumptious June! xox


Thanks, I'm sick of the taste of them now, didn't sleep well last night due to consuming too much chocolate during the day!! :sm12: :sm22: :sm19: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> habana... that happens here also, when we get a decent amount of rain, the "pond" can cover half the width of my backyard! ????‍♀ ????????????


We were watching to see if the pond in our backyard joined up with the neighbours before it froze for the night, but it didn't. And we have a drain that we buried at the back of the yard when we first moved here. It might be time to dig it back up and replace it.


----------



## jinx

Do you ladies agree a baby should wear a hat in the summer and winter to give them warmth and to protect them from the sun? Often it is mentioned that chemo hats are needed as heads without hair get very cold or sun burned. Yet I see most babes hatless summer and winter. I also like to see their tiny feet covered for the same reasons.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I ask Marie Callendar, Sara Lee, or Mrs. Smith. These ladies are always available at my local store in the freezer section. ????


Even better but we were asked not to bring shop bought cakes :sm16: Some people love to make life harder than it needs to be!!


----------



## jinx

Ah ha. Chocolate has caffeine. Maybe it would be a good thing to eat for breakfast. Hm. no chocolate in the house so I will have to settle for something else.


London Girl said:


> Thanks, I'm sick of the taste of them now, didn't sleep well last night due to consuming too much chocolate during the day!! :sm12: :sm22: :sm19: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> It might be necessary to call and confirm your appointment the day before you leave. I have read of people getting to their appointments and finding out the appointments have been cancelled or rescheduled.
> Soon you will be zooming along on the train heading to Norfolk. Lucky you.


As long as I don't hear anything I know the appointment will be OK Still have to buy my ticket but need to wait until I go to Newtown next to sort it out. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:53 am EDT and 2'C (36'F). Spring temperatures (warm in the day, below freezing at night) has started this week after a big storm on the weekend. Lots of wind, followed by ice pellets and freezing rain, followed by hours and hours of rain. We had a river in the basement again.
> DD was at the dentist on Friday to get her wisdom tooth pulled, but that never happened. A big guy blocked the receptionist's view of her and the receptionist thought she had left. DD has another appointment in April. Good thing the tooth is not being a problem right now.
> I did a couple inches on my Spector. The next yarn is a little thinner but not as bad as the first yarn. And this new yarn has the right mixture of wool and nylon because this yarn isn't slippery like the first.
> I also did another couple of sections of the shawl game.


Nice back yard!! Sorry your basement is getting flooded, not sure how to address that but it needs addressing!!!


----------



## jinx

As do a lot of from the U.S.A. Avoids hurricanes plus it might not be as crowded.


nitz8catz said:


> And a lot of Canadian retirees spend winter in Arizona now and not Florida.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a partially cloudy, cold Wales although the wind has died down here as well. Already had one hail shower today and the tops are white with snow. We had an hour of full on snow yesterday amongst all the other weather we had thrown at us. Intend to stay in the warm until Thursday then we are off to Manchester for an overnight stay and my annual review with my consultant, unless he cancels again, he has twice already so keeping my fingers crossed I don't get a phone call in the next few days. Ordered a Senior's Railcard yesterday so will now get a third off my train fare to Norfolk, that trip along will pay for the card and I will be ready for zooming round the country when/if we move. See you all later. xx


That's a good purchase and your mission, should you decide to accept it, is to get your money's worth out of it!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I agree with you Trish, other than with toast,
> there are only a few things I will have with my eggs, is bacon, steak, sausages or Baked Beans (Ham flavoured only), but only as a last resort; but there are *NEVER* any greens, or other vegetables with my eggs.????????????


All of those options sound good. I would add fish to the list.
I'm one of the few that likes peppers, finely chopped, with my eggs. I only like onions when they are cooked to tender. I also like sliced fresh or baked tomatoes with my eggs.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I wasn't the one who asked, but I am not sorry that whoever asked, did so!????
> Remember, I live vicariously, though the escapades, that any one tells us about!
> 
> At the moment I am not doing very much at all, due to my back deciding that as I am travelling tomorrow, it was going to give me some grief, so I am fully relined on my chair, watching "Kissing Cousins"; starring Elvis.
> 
> I'm on my way to Adelaide, with DD4, & staying down there, until her doc says it is ok for her to travel again. she is having a Hysterectomy, then she will be a very happy young woman, & finally, hopefully, pain free! ????????????


I hope you and your DD4 are both pain free soon.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Both are better than Iceburg lettuce that doesn't last and has NO flavour at all.


It has a wonderful crunch though!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That's a good purchase and your mission, should you decide to accept it, is to get your money's worth out of it!! xxxx


As soon as we get to Norfolk you will be sick of the sight of me. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I used to put egg whites on Stephens bottom..... When he was in nappies He suffered terrible with nappy rash and nothing I tried ever worked. My friend who was a midwife told me to separate an egg and beat the egg white put it on a saucer and put it in the fridge. I didn't believe her and was I heck as like going to put egg white on my baby's bottom. But one day he was hurting so bad that I got some cotton wool and daubed his little sore bottom. It was miraculous. It took the sting out within a couple of minutes and it worked as a barrier to more wee wee on his bottom, I didn't use disposable nappies as they were very new and expensive.
> 
> Whenever I tell anyone about it I can see they are thinking what I thought, but I'd recommend it to all new mums.


I believe it. 
My neighbour once put egg white on a steam burn when I put my hand too close to the kettle when I was in the farmhouse for a break. It felt so much better and healed quickly. I was told that it can't be used if the skin is broken.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It has a wonderful crunch though!!


It's the only one DH will eat. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Uncooked egg whites remind me of nose snot. Not appetizing to me at all. ????





grandma susan said:


> Hahaha don't hold back girl.. Tell it as it is.....Albert never liked "snotty" eggs as he would put it.


I agree. I always ask for my fried egg to be easy over so I don't get the "snot".


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I do not have to worry about runny eggs when Mr. Wonderful cooks. The other night in an effort to be thoughtful he fried my eggs in bacon grease instead of butter. The eggs were a bit crispy and definitely completely cooked. He was being thoughtful as I am not eating any dairy in an effort to get rid of the phlegm that is constantly in my throat.
> Any and all suggestions to cure this problem grateful accepted.


DH and I both seem to have developed this problem too, constant noisy throat clearing after anything dairy but he is adamant that he won't try non-dairy milk and I can't be bothered to be using different things for each of us!


----------



## nitz8catz

nitz8catz said:


> Both are better than Iceburg lettuce that doesn't last and has NO flavour at all.





London Girl said:


> It has a wonderful crunch though!!


So do cucumbers.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Nice back yard!! Sorry your basement is getting flooded, not sure how to address that but it needs addressing!!!


We have some one coming in April to give us options for fixing the crack.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Do you ladies agree a baby should wear a hat in the summer and winter to give them warmth and to protect them from the sun? Often it is mentioned that chemo hats are needed as heads without hair get very cold or sun burned. Yet I see most babes hatless summer and winter. I also like to see their tiny feet covered for the same reasons.


Yes, I certainly agree with that. I see a lot of mums dressed up warmly while pushing their buggies with their babies, who are not moving about much to keep warm and they often seem to be quite under dressed


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. I get to take my car in to get it repaired tonight and I get a rental while they are working on it.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Ah ha. Chocolate has caffeine. Maybe it would be a good thing to eat for breakfast. Hm. no chocolate in the house so I will have to settle for something else.


Sadly, DH has a lot of chocolatey stuff in the house, constant temptation for me and I am powerless to resist - except after noon, most days!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> As soon as we get to Norfolk you will be sick of the sight of me. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Never!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We have some one coming in April to give us options for fixing the crack.


Good, hope whatever they suggest is affordable!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now. I get to take my car in to get it repaired tonight and I get a rental while they are working on it.
> Everyone have a great day.


Hope you get a really nice car!! Have a god day!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I never knew that you could know and June's knows just as much, as for me I don't know a thing????


I don't know what you're talking about!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> All I needed was B 4 and I would of had BINGO.


Sorry, there is no B4.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> SaxonLady wrote:
> That would be good.
> 
> SaxonLady wrote:
> That was rude Janet. Say Thanks. Thanks!
> 
> Now this is getting bizarre! :sm04:


Don't you ever tell yourself off?


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> So do cucumbers.


And celery and carrots.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> You two are on top form batting puns back n forward :sm09:


getting ready for Norfolk.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> getting ready for Norfolk.


Aren't we all? Four weeks today. xx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> June if it looks like this i will welcome the force feeding ! LOL
> Sorry.. I'm more an Areosmith , Bad Company , Pink Floyd kind of girl ????comfortably numb ...learning to fly.????????


Pink Floyd! When my sons were at high school Pink Floyd were going to come to the School Fete and sing The Wall, with the headmaster's permission. Unfortunately, they got a last-minute highly paid session in Spain. The drummer sent his vintage cars instead! This was because DH is still friendly with them. When they were starting out they broke down in their van in Devon. DH happened along and sorted it out.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> We do have a Hobbycraft shop, but they don't sell any buttons. We all have bags of 'craft' buttons but not what we want,kaz will have to go to Lewisham. June knows about Lewisham, I should think.


Come to Worthing!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I'm going to write that in Jen's advice book from moms and I'll write it under your name.
> 
> I bought her a book for her shower, all of the moms that attend are to write some hard earned tips, tricks and advice and sign it. Then she will have a book of solids from those who know from experience.
> 
> I would absolutely LOVE it if i could add a page for all of you. Ideally i would ship it person to person but i don't have the time or money for that venture lol.
> 
> Would y'all be willing to post a bit of wisdom for new mom?


To get wind from a colicky baby lay it on its back, naked bum and quickly bend each leg in turn up to its stomach. And watch out if it's a boy!


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> That is almost a Maths Equation, just need a couple of different components! ????????????


junctions.


----------



## LondonChris

I bet they sell & taste good. Good luck with the sale.


London Girl said:


> I finished baking for the bake sale at the shop tomorrow, my brownies (from my school recipe book) weren't all that so I asked Betty Crocker for help!! I bet you can tell which are which!!


----------



## LondonChris

I used to do that, my DDs did it to their babies too.


grandma susan said:


> I used to put egg whites on Stephens bottom..... When he was in nappies He suffered terrible with nappy rash and nothing I tried ever worked. My friend who was a midwife told me to separate an egg and beat the egg white put it on a saucer and put it in the fridge. I didn't believe her and was I heck as like going to put egg white on my baby's bottom. But one day he was hurting so bad that I got some cotton wool and daubed his little sore bottom. It was miraculous. It took the sting out within a couple of minutes and it worked as a barrier to more wee wee on his bottom, I didn't use disposable nappies as they were very new and expensive.
> 
> Whenever I tell anyone about it I can see they are thinking what I thought, but I'd recommend it to all new mums.


----------



## LondonChris

I will try to get something to you. Xx


linkan said:


> I'm going to write that in Jen's advice book from moms and I'll write it under your name.
> 
> I bought her a book for her shower, all of the moms that attend are to write some hard earned tips, tricks and advice and sign it. Then she will have a book of solids from those who know from experience.
> 
> I would absolutely LOVE it if i could add a page for all of you. Ideally i would ship it person to person but i don't have the time or money for that venture lol.
> 
> Would y'all be willing to post a bit of wisdom for new mom?


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> So how is this saving them money? Pensioners were paying for a one way ticket because they got the return ticket free. Now the pensioner do not buy the one way ticket. Seems they are loosing money.


I think Judi meant they got the complete return ticket - both ways.


----------



## LondonChris

Kaz made a cake with the boys yesterday. Come tea time non of them wanted any. We had some later & it was really horrible! 


London Girl said:


> Thanks, I'm sick of the taste of them now, didn't sleep well last night due to consuming too much chocolate during the day!! :sm12: :sm22: :sm19: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> It has a wonderful crunch though!!


That's why I like them so much.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> As soon as we get to Norfolk you will be sick of the sight of me. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Why?


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> So do cucumbers.


I can happily leave them, and won't eat the skin.


----------



## LondonChris

I wish!


SaxonLady said:


> Come to Worthing!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yes, I certainly agree with that. I see a lot of mums dressed up warmly while pushing their buggies with their babies, who are not moving about much to keep warm and they often seem to be quite under dressed


When I had my first I was told he should wear whatever I was wearing. If I was comfortable he would be. I don't mean literally the same!


----------



## LondonChris

Morning, lovely sunny day here. Finally finished my cardigan. We decided to give it a designer look & use not only different colour button but different types too, I really like it. Iâll get a photo. 
Well Donnie went to school & mini Harry Potter went too.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Kaz made a cake with the boys yesterday. Come tea time non of them wanted any. We had some later & it was really horrible!


Oh dear. I wonder what went wrong. Did they sneak something horrid in?


----------



## LondonChris

I think it should have been cooked longer. They timed it from when the oven went on, I did suggest the oven needed to be hot, but what do I know?


SaxonLady said:


> Oh dear. I wonder what went wrong. Did they sneak something horrid in?


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Sorry, there is no B4.


The M20 was the A20 B4 they built the motorway......just sayin' :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Pink Floyd! When my sons were at high school Pink Floyd were going to come to the School Fete and sing The Wall, with the headmaster's permission. Unfortunately, they got a last-minute highly paid session in Spain. The drummer sent his vintage cars instead! This was because DH is still friendly with them. When they were starting out they broke down in their van in Devon. DH happened along and sorted it out.


Nice story!!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Kaz made a cake with the boys yesterday. Come tea time non of them wanted any. We had some later & it was really horrible!


Oh. So it pays to taste as you make then?!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Just realised the time, time flies when you’re having fun! Got yet another appt this afternoon, all I seem to do. Mr B just got the goahead for his op on Wednesday, he is so scared. He shows that by being really grumpy & not talking. See you later


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Why?


I think Jacky means that when she finally gets to live in Norfolk, we'll be meeting up a lot but, no, we'll never get sick of her!!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> When I had my first I was told he should wear whatever I was wearing. If I was comfortable he would be. I don't mean literally the same!


Glad to hear that! :sm02: But if you were walking about in the cold, the movement would keep you warmer but the baby is not moving so I think they need to wear a bit more than mum is wearing?!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Morning, lovely sunny day here. Finally finished my cardigan. We decided to give it a designer look & use not only different colour button but different types too, I really like it. Iâll get a photo.
> Well Donnie went to school & mini Harry Potter went too.


Oh that's amazing, well done you lot!! Wow, Master O is so like his mum!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Just realised the time, time flies when you're having fun! Got yet another appt this afternoon, all I seem to do. Mr B just got the goahead for his op on Wednesday, he is so scared. He shows that by being really grumpy & not talking. See you later


Oh, poor Mr B, sending him big comforting hugs!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> The M20 was the A20 B4 they built the motorway......just sayin' :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I think Jacky means that when she finally gets to live in Norfolk, we'll be meeting up a lot but, no, we'll never get sick of her!!!


You might. xxxx :sm15:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Best wishes for a speedy recovery for DD4. xoxo


From me, too, Judi! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Glad you have a temporary place to go.. venture out when it's safe, we'll be watching over you until you're "home." ???? Sending hugs your way... xoxoxo


Thank you, Trish! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Wow,it feels like it is suddenly upon you. I've got scrunched up tummy thinking about it. Action stations, all hands to the deck...


I know. I've got scrunched up tummy, too, and it's been that way for awhile! I just keep telling myself we will get through it all. I may not be around much over the next several days, but will check in when I can. Love you all lots and appreciate so much all your support! Words can't begin to say. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, looks like a perfect spring day out there. The wind has died down so I hope we've seen the back of it.
> 
> Yesterday M rP ad I got the knitted town sorted out so today when the girls bring some pieces they can put them in place, it is beginning to take shape.
> 
> KnitWIts this morning and them I am going to finish off a bit of embroidery and crochet that I started last night.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xxx


Have a great day! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Thinking of you today especially as I know sometime I will have to go through the same, lucky you've got the other house. Hope the weather clears and you can get moving. xx


Thank you, Jacky! It's crazy here at the moment. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a partially cloudy, cold Wales although the wind has died down here as well. Already had one hail shower today and the tops are white with snow. We had an hour of full on snow yesterday amongst all the other weather we had thrown at us. Intend to stay in the warm until Thursday then we are off to Manchester for an overnight stay and my annual review with my consultant, unless he cancels again, he has twice already so keeping my fingers crossed I don't get a phone call in the next few days. Ordered a Senior's Railcard yesterday so will now get a third off my train fare to Norfolk, that trip along will pay for the card and I will be ready for zooming round the country when/if we move. See you all later. xx


That does sound like crazy weather. I hope your appointment doesn't get cancelled again. Good idea getting a Senior's Railcard! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Oh my word, I never heard of that happening to a patient before. I send my sympathy to your daughter. Most people suffer a lot of apphension before dental surgery. Now she has to go through that all again and wait another month.


I agree -- it sounds unbelievable and why didn't one of the staff call her name to find her? Hopefully she won't get too stressed out waiting for the next appointment. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh you poor love, I feel for you! Take it a day at a time, it will soon all be over. love you!! xxxx


That's what I'm trying to do. Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks for sharing that!! I wonder if Pam knows?! :sm22: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


Yep! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Ok, so Pam _does_ know!! :sm09: xxxx


Yes! Great having "you" back in your avatar! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> It is good that the other house is available. I hope that the weather clears and you don't have to stay there too long.


Thank you, and me, too. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Ah, to me a return ticket is a ticket used when your return from a place, not including the ticket to get to that place. What I would call a round trip ticket, I think.????????????


SaxonLady said:


> I think Judi meant they got the complete return ticket - both ways.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Do you ladies agree a baby should wear a hat in the summer and winter to give them warmth and to protect them from the sun? Often it is mentioned that chemo hats are needed as heads without hair get very cold or sun burned. Yet I see most babes hatless summer and winter. I also like to see their tiny feet covered for the same reasons.


Yes, I agree. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Morning, lovely sunny day here. Finally finished my cardigan. We decided to give it a designer look & use not only different colour button but different types too, I really like it. Iâll get a photo.
> Well Donnie went to school & mini Harry Potter went too.


Great photo and great costumes! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Susan. We have to be out of this house by 11:59 tomorrow night, so plan to stay at the other house. We may be staying there a few nights due to the upcoming forecast for our route beginning Tuesday. Have to play it by ear. I'm a wreck. ???? xxxooo


Is it sad to leave? 
I don't know if i could do it.. Dh talks of moving to Florida daily but i just don't think i could move. I don't like change and i could never leave all my peoples. ????


----------



## jinx

I enjoyed your other avatars, but I love this one.????


London Girl said:


> The M20 was the A20 B4 they built the motorway......just sayin' :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## linkan

Thanks y'all keep the advice coming. 

Everybody sound off ????


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> I enjoyed your other avatars, but I love this one.????


I love this one too. She inspired me to show pics of me lol.. That's RARE , i don't usually put my face anywhere lol.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Moving is stressful enough without weather throwing a wrench into your plans. On the upside at least you have "the other house" to provide shelter until the weather improves. Best wishes and try not to stress too much as this too shall pass. ????


I know, it's easy to say have a safe and easy journey but in real time it must somewhat horrible! xoxo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I love this one too. She inspired me to show pics of me lol.. That's RARE , i don't usually put my face anywhere lol.


This avatar is really lovely Angela. xoxox


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Morning, lovely sunny day here. Finally finished my cardigan. We decided to give it a designer look & use not only different colour button but different types too, I really like it. Iâll get a photo.
> Well Donnie went to school & mini Harry Potter went too.


Oh man, are they ever cute kids! xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Is it sad to leave?
> I don't know if i could do it.. Dh talks of moving to Florida daily but i just don't think i could move. I don't like change and i could never leave all my peoples. ????


Yes, it really is! Mostly because I'm totally in my comfort zone here and friends and family are here (at least in the same state) other than DS and my older sister and a couple of her grown children). Going to be a different world for us. Fortunately we will be up here a few times over the next few months to finish up the other house (and thank goodness it's still there and available for us to use). So will be easing our way out. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I love this one too. She inspired me to show pics of me lol.. That's RARE , i don't usually put my face anywhere lol.


Love this avatar! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, it's Monday and tomorrow is Tuesday and its Margaret's birthday tomorrow. I've had to give her her prezzies because she going away to keswick for a few days with John.

We went to s and b and apart from timing off some loose ends, I've finished my wingspan. I think I'm knitting some baby prem hats for the local hospitals baby units. 

Nothing more to wright, apart from being at Stephens this morning. From 6am to 7.55 it was bedlam with four of them rushing out for work and uni. All peace at 8 am so I snuggled down and had another hour. Oh now that was a wonderful feeling. 

Pam I've been thinking of you moving today. So we'll see you on the other side. Take care girl. Sending safe hugs.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I'm going to write that in Jen's advice book from moms and I'll write it under your name.
> 
> I bought her a book for her shower, all of the moms that attend are to write some hard earned tips, tricks and advice and sign it. Then she will have a book of solids from those who know from experience.
> 
> I would absolutely LOVE it if i could add a page for all of you. Ideally i would ship it person to person but i don't have the time or money for that venture lol.
> 
> Would y'all be willing to post a bit of wisdom for new mom?


Well I think that sounds a good idea. I've sent you mine so come on girls. Get writing.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Susan i sent you a video on what's app


I know I got it. Was that sweet Pea?


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Thanks for sharing that. There are a lot of things that aid the health and well being of humans that sound too weird to be true. The one that I cannot comprehend is putting a bar of soap under the sheet cures restless leg syndrome. There are two sort of weird things I do that I know work. I put Vick's on my feet to stop coughing when trying to sleep. I also wear magnetic bracelets to remove wrist pain that prevented me from knitting.


Like you say, jinx, as long as it works for you that's all that matters. I'd heard about the Vicks, but it amazes me.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I like the looks of that Oysters Kilpatrick. I'll have to try that.
> I like my oysters, baked on toast with cheese melted over them. I tried that with the ladies when we were in BC. Pacific oysters are HUGE.


There is no way on our lords world could I suffer to put one of those things ,oysters, in my mouth, so I'll never know what they taste like. I know I'd be physically sick. The thought of it has me retching a little.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I love this one too. She inspired me to show pics of me lol.. That's RARE , i don't usually put my face anywhere lol.


I think you look lovely, so calm and pretty. Love you girl


----------



## jinx

I had never heard of using egg whites for anything. First you mentioned it and now I got an email saying egg white remove black heads and are good for complexion. I thought it was ironic that I got both those new to me ideas on the same day.


grandma susan said:


> Like you say, jinx, as long as it works for you that's all that matters. I'd heard about the Vicks, but it amazes me.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I know. I've got scrunched up tummy, too, and it's been that way for awhile! I just keep telling myself we will get through it all. I may not be around much over the next several days, but will check in when I can. Love you all lots and appreciate so much all your support! Words can't begin to say. xxxooo


New address when you can please!! We're with you all the way!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Yes! Great having "you" back in your avatar! xxxooo


Enough's enough, right?!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I enjoyed your other avatars, but I love this one.????


 :sm02: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I love this one too. She inspired me to show pics of me lol.. That's RARE , i don't usually put my face anywhere lol.


....and that is a lovely picture of you dear!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

A couple of baby tips. Try and nap when baby is sleeping when they are tiny and be well prepared for the next feed and change in advance, saves a lot of panic when trying to make up a bottle when the baby is screaming!! That's if you are not ever-ready breast feeding!!


----------



## Islander

When I worked in the nursery we used to swaddle all the babies, it's the way you blanket wrap. It's marvellous for making them feel more secure, they sleep way better because they are snug and their startle reflex doesn't wake them. Also it stops them from scratching their face as they have the sharpest little finger nails, you might have to carefully trim. 
I'm not sure about back sleeping swaddled as there is a chance they can regurgitate... we always put our babies on their sides with a rolled towel or face cloth at their back to keep them from rolling. 

Burping is a must, make lots of burp clothes Angela! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, it's Monday and tomorrow is Tuesday and its Margaret's birthday tomorrow. I've had to give her her prezzies because she going away to keswick for a few days with John.
> 
> We went to s and b and apart from timing off some loose ends, I've finished my wingspan. I think I'm knitting some baby prem hats for the local hospitals baby units.
> 
> Nothing more to wright, apart from being at Stephens this morning. From 6am to 7.55 it was bedlam with four of them rushing out for work and uni. All peace at 8 am so I snuggled down and had another hour. Oh now that was a wonderful feeling.
> 
> Pam I've been thinking of you moving today. So we'll see you on the other side. Take care girl. Sending safe hugs.


Glad you went to s&b. Great you finished the wingspan. Baby prem hats sounds like a good project.
Thank you for thinking of me. Busy day loading the truck again today (about 90% finished with the house stuff) and still a bit of packing up in the house to do. I'm going to go work on that now. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> New address when you can please!! We're with you all the way!!! xxxx


Will do! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Enough's enough, right?!! xxxxx


But a great collage of your life! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> She will grow into it, and she will be able to wear it, for quite a while. How old are your great nieces?


5 and 3 and they have a sibling on the way!!


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> If I can remember anything from back then! xoxoxo
> 
> Ange, my sage advice is " Never let anyone tell you that you are spoiling your baby, by cuddling her! If a baby is crying, something is needed by that baby!" xoxoxo


 :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice

LondonChris said:


> Morning, lovely sunny day here. Finally finished my cardigan. We decided to give it a designer look & use not only different colour button but different types too, I really like it. Iâll get a photo.
> Well Donnie went to school & mini Harry Potter went too.


They both look perfect!!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> The M20 was the A20 B4 they built the motorway......just sayin' :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Well I think that sounds a good idea. I've sent you mine so come on girls. Get writing.


It's been so long I'm rusty but I remember my friend saying if I felt sleepy and son wouldn't sleep push the rocker where my knees faced the sofa so if I fell asleep he'd roll onto the sofa not the floor. Keep an extra blanket for baby in the car in case you need a spare.


----------



## jollypolly

I can't believe a lot of time has passed and you've all been busy. Saying hi at 4 am. But can't stay awake. In a nutshell.... pipe broke at mom's and we've been cleaning up. Had to take car back for diagnosis as there's still electric problem. Cat was not eating but is better. Dog ate 30 small biscuits yesterday by ripping the box in two but I'm not sure where he found the box. Today he left tooth imprint on metal lunch box he got open and ate small bag of m & ms. Always thinking of you all fondly.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a wild wet and windy Surrey. Talk about March winds, we are certainly getting our share.

Nearly everyone was at KnitWIts yesterday and a lot more contributions to our knitted town were handed in. I spent the rest of yesterday joining squares. After Wednesday I hope to have the rest of the squares for the background back and I can then start getting on with the nitty gritty of placing the buildings, trees etc on the map.

This morning I am going to a local garden centre (nice cafe and cakes) with the coven to have a mooch round and a catch up.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Morning, lovely sunny day here. Finally finished my cardigan. We decided to give it a designer look & use not only different colour button but different types too, I really like it. Iâll get a photo.
> Well Donnie went to school & mini Harry Potter went too.


How cute are they together.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Nice story!!


Do I hear disbelief?


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I think Jacky means that when she finally gets to live in Norfolk, we'll be meeting up a lot but, no, we'll never get sick of her!!!


Too right. Unfortunately she will still be quite a way from me.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EDT and -4'C (25'F). Windy again but no precipitation. 
I picked up the rental car last night. It is very much like the one we rented in BC, but higher and no trunk/boot. It's a Nissan Qashqai, (little SUV). Unfortunately I forgot my window scrapers in my car.
I'm working on another section on the shawl game shawl. I finally got to use the first colour again. Everyone says these dice are weighted.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> I know. I've got scrunched up tummy, too, and it's been that way for awhile! I just keep telling myself we will get through it all. I may not be around much over the next several days, but will check in when I can. Love you all lots and appreciate so much all your support! Words can't begin to say. xxxooo


I promise not to take it personally.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wild wet and windy Surrey. Talk about March winds, we are certainly getting our share.
> 
> Nearly everyone was at KnitWIts yesterday and a lot more contributions to our knitted town were handed in. I spent the rest of yesterday joining squares. After Wednesday I hope to have the rest of the squares for the background back and I can then start getting on with the nitty gritty of placing the buildings, trees etc on the map.
> 
> This morning I am going to a local garden centre (nice cafe and cakes) with the coven to have a mooch round and a catch up.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


Have a lovely time at the garden centre. Still wish our garden centres had cafes.
Happy Tuesday.


----------



## jinx

Happy Morning. It sounds like your town is really coming together. 
Your weather sounds frightful, but at least it is not snow. 
Oh no, it is Taco Tuesday and we had taco's yesterday. Now I will be a day off all week.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wild wet and windy Surrey. Talk about March winds, we are certainly getting our share.
> 
> Nearly everyone was at KnitWIts yesterday and a lot more contributions to our knitted town were handed in. I spent the rest of yesterday joining squares. After Wednesday I hope to have the rest of the squares for the background back and I can then start getting on with the nitty gritty of placing the buildings, trees etc on the map.
> 
> This morning I am going to a local garden centre (nice cafe and cakes) with the coven to have a mooch round and a catch up.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I can't believe a lot of time has passed and you've all been busy. Saying hi at 4 am. But can't stay awake. In a nutshell.... pipe broke at mom's and we've been cleaning up. Had to take car back for diagnosis as there's still electric problem. Cat was not eating but is better. Dog ate 30 small biscuits yesterday by ripping the box in two but I'm not sure where he found the box. Today he left tooth imprint on metal lunch box he got open and ate small bag of m & ms. Always thinking of you all fondly.


I hope you sleep soundly and can leave all that behind you.
Your doggy sounds like he has an iron stomach, (and a botttomless appetite) :sm01:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Too right. Unfortunately she will still be quite a way from me.


Sorry about that but can't afford what we want 'down south'. xx


----------



## jinx

I am anxiously looking forward to pictures of your shawl. Sounds like a lot of fun. The knitting group I went to was not that much fun. Could not even get them to make a dishcloth pattern as a group.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EDT and -4'C (25'F). Windy again but no precipitation.
> I picked up the rental car last night. It is very much like the one we rented in BC, but higher and no trunk/boot. It's a Nissan Qashqai, (little SUV). Unfortunately I forgot my window scrapers in my car.
> I'm working on another section on the shawl game shawl. I finally got to use the first colour again. Everyone says these dice are weighted.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> 5 and 3 and they have a sibling on the way!!


Then I wouldn't worry about sizes, you have a range there. And they will grow.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry about that but can't afford what we want 'down south'. xx


That I understand!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from Wales, it's been blowing a gale all night, had sleet when we got up and now it's snowing, oh and there's a severe weather warning for the next 24 hours. Been busy in the kitchen using up the rest of the duck and now got dinner for today and tomorrow. Off to Manchester on Thursday so that's me done with cooking until Saturday. Finished another hat last night think I'll do another 1898 one now, still trying to use up some stash. Need to finish catching up now, back later. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> When I worked in the nursery we used to swaddle all the babies, it's the way you blanket wrap. It's marvellous for making them feel more secure, they sleep way better because they are snug and their startle reflex doesn't wake them. Also it stops them from scratching their face as they have the sharpest little finger nails, you might have to carefully trim.
> I'm not sure about back sleeping swaddled as there is a chance they can regurgitate... we always put our babies on their sides with a rolled towel or face cloth at their back to keep them from rolling.
> 
> Burping is a must, make lots of burp clothes Angela! xoxoxo


And mom needs a spare tshirt rolled up in the diaper bag for the inevitable burp up that makes her shirt unwearable while they are both out.
DD once had a bad day where she threw up over every burp cloth, and every piece of clothing that I had in the diaper bag, and my shirt, several times in one day.


----------



## SaxonLady

ATM it is dry here but the wind is high and is blowing the rain in our direction. At noon we will be on the pier unveiling a plaque to the only woman on our war memorial, Nurse Foyster, and our first Lady Mayor in 1919, Ellen Chapman. She was actually elected in 1914 and would have been the first in the country, but the council decided in its wisdom that we couldn't ask a woman to be Mayor while we were at war!!!!!

The rain is due here at noon. Watch out for drowned rats. My friend Pat will be there in her WWI nurse's uniform. (and possibly a see through poncho).


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> There is no way on our lords world could I suffer to put one of those things ,oysters, in my mouth, so I'll never know what they taste like. I know I'd be physically sick. The thought of it has me retching a little.


I can't do the raw ones either, but I like them baked or smoked. 
I can't do snails/escargot either. They're like munching pencil erasers. (Yes, my brother made me eat a pencil eraser so I know.)


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, it's Monday and tomorrow is Tuesday and its Margaret's birthday tomorrow. I've had to give her her prezzies because she going away to keswick for a few days with John.
> 
> We went to s and b and apart from timing off some loose ends, I've finished my wingspan. I think I'm knitting some baby prem hats for the local hospitals baby units.
> 
> Nothing more to wright, apart from being at Stephens this morning. From 6am to 7.55 it was bedlam with four of them rushing out for work and uni. All peace at 8 am so I snuggled down and had another hour. Oh now that was a wonderful feeling.
> 
> Pam I've been thinking of you moving today. So we'll see you on the other side. Take care girl. Sending safe hugs.


Good on finishing the wingspan. I'd like to do the lace wingspan.
Happy birthday to your friend Margaret.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, it really is! Mostly because I'm totally in my comfort zone here and friends and family are here (at least in the same state) other than DS and my older sister and a couple of her grown children). Going to be a different world for us. Fortunately we will be up here a few times over the next few months to finish up the other house (and thank goodness it's still there and available for us to use). So will be easing our way out. xxxooo


It would almost be worth your while to keep the other house and rent it out while you are Arizona, so you will have it available when you come back north to visit your friends and family.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Is it sad to leave?
> I don't know if i could do it.. Dh talks of moving to Florida daily but i just don't think i could move. I don't like change and i could never leave all my peoples. ????


I don't think you could. Unless you took the whole family with you. But you could become snowbirds for a while. January and February in Florida sounds good this winter.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I agree -- it sounds unbelievable and why didn't one of the staff call her name to find her? Hopefully she won't get too stressed out waiting for the next appointment. xxxooo


I think they may have been overly busy. DD is not the type to go up to the receptionist and assert herself if someone gets called before her either. (Wonder where she gets THAT from?)


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Jacky! It's crazy here at the moment. xxxooo


I can imagine. I hope you are well packed by now and on the road. Hopefully all the passes are clear and the drive is uneventful.


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I can't believe a lot of time has passed and you've all been busy. Saying hi at 4 am. But can't stay awake. In a nutshell.... pipe broke at mom's and we've been cleaning up. Had to take car back for diagnosis as there's still electric problem. Cat was not eating but is better. Dog ate 30 small biscuits yesterday by ripping the box in two but I'm not sure where he found the box. Today he left tooth imprint on metal lunch box he got open and ate small bag of m & ms. Always thinking of you all fondly.


Always thinking fondly of you too dear Polly and we miss you when you don't pop in!! Sorry about the pipe at mum's, you really don't need the worry and responsibility of looking after another house dear, think on!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wild wet and windy Surrey. Talk about March winds, we are certainly getting our share.
> 
> Nearly everyone was at KnitWIts yesterday and a lot more contributions to our knitted town were handed in. I spent the rest of yesterday joining squares. After Wednesday I hope to have the rest of the squares for the background back and I can then start getting on with the nitty gritty of placing the buildings, trees etc on the map.
> 
> This morning I am going to a local garden centre (nice cafe and cakes) with the coven to have a mooch round and a catch up.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


Have a lovely day with your friends and don't get blown away!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Do I hear disbelief?


Not at all, I totally believe everything you tell me Janet


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Just realised the time, time flies when you're having fun! Got yet another appt this afternoon, all I seem to do. Mr B just got the goahead for his op on Wednesday, he is so scared. He shows that by being really grumpy & not talking. See you later


I'll be thinking of both of you. I hope your appointments go well and hope Mr B's operation goes smoothly. He'll be back to his old self soon.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EDT and -4'C (25'F). Windy again but no precipitation.
> I picked up the rental car last night. It is very much like the one we rented in BC, but higher and no trunk/boot. It's a Nissan Qashqai, (little SUV). Unfortunately I forgot my window scrapers in my car.
> I'm working on another section on the shawl game shawl. I finally got to use the first colour again. Everyone says these dice are weighted.


Then I don't blame you at all for cheating!!! My friend recently bought a Qashqai and I've been out in it once, very nice car!! Be safe out there! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Oh. So it pays to taste as you make then?!! :sm23: xxxx


Of course!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Have a lovely time at the garden centre. Still wish our garden centres had cafes.
> Happy Tuesday.


You should drop some hints because I'm suspecting that our garden centres make more from the café than from selling plants!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Then I don't blame you at all for cheating!!! My friend recently bought a Qashqai and I've been out in it once, very nice car!! Be safe out there! xxx


I do my best. Can't say anything about the other drivers, but I do try to avoid them. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and see if I can find something in the garage to scrape the ice of the windows of the Qashquai.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sounds like every place in your little corner of the world is getting blown about. Yikes, I thought you were done with snow for this winter. What hat pattern did you just finish? Have you ever made a helix hat? Fun pattern makes a great looking hat and uses use smallest of scrap yarn.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from Wales, it's been blowing a gale all night, had sleet when we got up and now it's snowing, oh and there's a severe weather warning for the next 24 hours. Been busy in the kitchen using up the rest of the duck and now got dinner for today and tomorrow. Off to Manchester on Thursday so that's me done with cooking until Saturday. Finished another hat last night think I'll do another 1898 one now, still trying to use up some stash. Need to finish catching up now, back later. xx


----------



## jinx

I have heard to use a credit card. Doesn't Mom have a scraper in her car to borrow?


nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now and see if I can find something in the garage to scrape the ice of the windows of the Qashquai.
> Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a grey, damp and very windy London! No cinema today, not only have we seen everything that is being shown already but there is horse racing from Cheltenham this afternoon and DH wouldn't miss that even if Jennifer Lawrence was making a personal appearance at the cinema!! :sm23: 

Not nice weather to go out in so I shall do a Jacky and sit and knit all day!! Have a good one everybody and I hope you achieve every one of today's goals!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Oh dear, sounds like the weather certainly is not cooperating with your activities. A woman could not be mayor because of the war makes no sense. I am betting those with the wisdom were men.


SaxonLady said:


> ATM it is dry here but the wind is high and is blowing the rain in our direction. At noon we will be on the pier unveiling a plaque to the only woman on our war memorial, Nurse Foyster, and our first Lady Mayor in 1919, Ellen Chapman. She was actually elected in 1914 and would have been the first in the country, but the council decided in its wisdom that we couldn't ask a woman to be Mayor while we were at war!!!!!
> 
> The rain is due here at noon. Watch out for drowned rats. My friend Pat will be there in her WWI nurse's uniform. (and possibly a see through poncho).


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Sounds like every place in your little corner of the world is getting blown about. Yikes, I thought you were done with snow for this winter. What hat pattern did you just finish? Have you ever made a helix hat? Fun pattern makes a great looking hat and uses use smallest of scrap yarn.


Morning, yes we thought we might have finished with snow, it's nearly the middle of March for goodness sake, back to sleet at the moment. I've just finished the Herdwick Dell hat. Not tried a helix hat, just had a look and it doesn't grab me at the moment. xx


----------



## Xiang

Good evening, my lovely friends, I am in Adelaide with 2 of my daughters, & my aquired daughter; she has been added to my family, along with one of her sisters and a friends of hers! 

I seem to be aquiring more daughters, as I get older; I seem to have a very magnetic personality! ???????????? 

On Sunday, DH & I went to check, out a Popup Caravan that was for sale, & was owned by the Inlaws of a friend of mine. It is not excessively old, and has 3 berths; but DDS has to test the size of the 3rd bed, to see if how well she fits on it, as she will be going away with us sometimes.

DH will be sorting out the peryment tomorrow, and then we will pick it up after I get home from Adelaide; & then we can explore it fully. I will be on tenterhooks, until I get back!! ????????????????????????


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey, damp and very windy London! No cinema today, not only have we seen everything that is being shown already but there is horse racing from Cheltenham this afternoon and DH wouldn't miss that even if Jennifer Lawrence was making a personal appearance at the cinema!! :sm23:
> 
> Not nice weather to go out in so I shall do a Jacky and sit and knit all day!! Have a good one everybody and I hope you achieve every one of today's goals!! xxxxxxxx


Morning. After reading all the posts about windy and rainy weather I decided I would stay in today. Then I realized I better check the weather in my little corner of the world before making that decision. After checking our forecast I will try to get to the chiropractor and get my hair cut today.


----------



## jinx

Hope you enjoy many travels with your popup caravan. It reminds me of the time my sister, my mother and I traveled to Disneyland. (1,300 miles) When we were checking in to the campgrounds in Florida the clerk had no idea what a popup camper was. She had worked there 20 years and had never heard of a popup. We explained you undid the latches and the opened up the camper. She ask if it was something like a fold down. Duh, popup or fold down, same thing. Imagine how confused she would have been if we had said we had a caravan.⛺


Xiang said:


> Good evening, my lovely friends, I am in Adelaide with 2 of my daughters, & my aquired daughter; she has been added to my family, along with one of her sisters and a friends of hers!
> 
> I seem to be aquiring more daughters, as I get older; I seem to have a very magnetic personality! ????????????
> 
> On Sunday, DH & I went to check, out a Popup Caravan that was for sale, & was owned by the Inlaws of a friend of mine. It is not excessively old, and has 3 berths; but DDS has to test the size of the 3rd bed, to see if how well she fits on it, as she will be going away with us sometimes.
> 
> DH will be sorting out the peryment tomorrow, and then we will pick it up after I get home from Adelaide; & then we can explore it fully. I will be on tenterhooks, until I get back!! ????????????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey, damp and very windy London! No cinema today, not only have we seen everything that is being shown already but there is horse racing from Cheltenham this afternoon and DH wouldn't miss that even if Jennifer Lawrence was making a personal appearance at the cinema!! :sm23:
> 
> Not nice weather to go out in so I shall do a Jacky and sit and knit all day!! Have a good one everybody and I hope you achieve every one of today's goals!! xxxxxxxx


Best idea you'll have today. We'll knit together, apart, get in practise for 4 weeks time. We're waiting to see if storm Gareth is going to get us. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Good evening, my lovely friends, I am in Adelaide with 2 of my daughters, & my aquired daughter; she has been added to my family, along with one of her sisters and a friends of hers!
> 
> I seem to be aquiring more daughters, as I get older; I seem to have a very magnetic personality! ????????????
> 
> On Sunday, DH & I went to check, out a Popup Caravan that was for sale, & was owned by the Inlaws of a friend of mine. It is not excessively old, and has 3 berths; but DDS has to test the size of the 3rd bed, to see if how well she fits on it, as she will be going away with us sometimes.
> 
> DH will be sorting out the peryment tomorrow, and then we will pick it up after I get home from Adelaide; & then we can explore it fully. I will be on tenterhooks, until I get back!! ????????????????????????


How very exciting, I am very envious!! Hope the bed fits the DD!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. After reading all the posts about windy and rainy weather I decided I would stay in today. Then I realized I better check the weather in my little corner of the world before making that decision. After checking our forecast I will try to get to the chiropractor and get my hair cut today.


You are so funny, always make me smile!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Best idea you'll have today. We'll knit together, apart, get in practise for 4 weeks time. We're waiting to see if storm Gareth is going to get us. xxxx[ /quote]
> 
> Well at least if it does, it's a Welsh one!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

I had a nice day yesterday. Flo and Jason came over. He looked a wreck when he went home. On his cheek is a healing scar from where he had 8 stitches, on his forehead there is a bruise and deep scratch as he got accidentally hit with a snow shovel. Yesterday he ran into the back of my chair and got another bruise on his little face. 
Flo picked up my grocery order, shopped for the few things I have not been able to order and did a lot of chores around the house. She purchased new draperies and hung them in the spare bedroom. She chose drapes I would never have looked at. After she hung them I realized she has a good eye. They look lovely. Jason's dad will come over in a few days to put up the new curtain rods. I guess I have been spring cleaning and arranging even though it is still winter. What would I do without the kids to help me out?


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best idea you'll have today. We'll knit together, apart, get in practise for 4 weeks time. We're waiting to see if storm Gareth is going to get us. xxxx[ /quote]
> 
> Well at least if it does, it's a Welsh one!! xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> No consolation if it blows our roof off, although perhaps he will be kind to Wales. xxxx
Click to expand...


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I had a nice day yesterday. Flo and Jason came over. He looked a wreck when he went home. On his cheek is a healing scar from where he had 8 stitches, on his forehead there is a bruise and deep scratch as he got accidentally hit with a snow shovel. Yesterday he ran into the back of my chair and got another bruise on his little face.
> Flo picked up my grocery order, shopped for the few things I have not been able to order and did a lot of chores around the house. She purchased new draperies and hung them in the spare bedroom. She chose drapes I would never have looked at. After she hung them I realized she has a good eye. They look lovely. Jason's dad will come over in a few days to put up the new curtain rods. I guess I have been spring cleaning and arranging even though it is still winter. What would I do without the kids to help me out?


I'm sure you show your appreciation and they know you would do the same if the positions were reversed but you are lucky, not sure my family have a clue about how we would cope with some jobs!! Poor little lad ,but they heal quickly and boys always seem to have bruises and scabs somewhere!!!


----------



## jinx

I love and appreciate their help. I know in the past I have been very helpful to them not looking for pay back. Lilly spent a lot of time with us when she was baby/toddler. Now that Jason is older we will again be able to help out with child care when needed. Actually doing child care is a win win situation.


London Girl said:


> I'm sure you show your appreciation and they know you would do the same if the positions were reversed but you are lucky, not sure my family have a clue about how we would cope with some jobs!! Poor little lad ,but they heal quickly and boys always seem to have bruises and scabs somewhere!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I love and appreciate their help. I know in the past I have been very helpful to them not looking for pay back. Lilly spent a lot of time with us when she was baby/toddler. Now that Jason is older we will again be able to help out with child care when needed. Actually doing child care is a win win situation.


I certainly agree with you there, if I'd known how great it was to have grandchildren, I wouldn't have bothered having kids!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wild wet and windy Surrey. Talk about March winds, we are certainly getting our share.
> 
> Nearly everyone was at KnitWIts yesterday and a lot more contributions to our knitted town were handed in. I spent the rest of yesterday joining squares. After Wednesday I hope to have the rest of the squares for the background back and I can then start getting on with the nitty gritty of placing the buildings, trees etc on the map.
> 
> This morning I am going to a local garden centre (nice cafe and cakes) with the coven to have a mooch round and a catch up.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


Anchor yourself down somehow when you go out. Enjoy your day! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EDT and -4'C (25'F). Windy again but no precipitation.
> I picked up the rental car last night. It is very much like the one we rented in BC, but higher and no trunk/boot. It's a Nissan Qashqai, (little SUV). Unfortunately I forgot my window scrapers in my car.
> I'm working on another section on the shawl game shawl. I finally got to use the first colour again. Everyone says these dice are weighted.


Glad you're not getting any precipitation. Enjoy the rental car. Sounds like the shawl is coming along. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I promise not to take it personally.


Good, because it's not! :sm01: We received a 3-day reprieve! Thank goodness. Lots still to do but a little breathing room. The house is mostly packed up but the shop has a few hours left and then we have to load up garbage and make another run to the transfer station. Then we'll be ready (I think). xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from Wales, it's been blowing a gale all night, had sleet when we got up and now it's snowing, oh and there's a severe weather warning for the next 24 hours. Been busy in the kitchen using up the rest of the duck and now got dinner for today and tomorrow. Off to Manchester on Thursday so that's me done with cooking until Saturday. Finished another hat last night think I'll do another 1898 one now, still trying to use up some stash. Need to finish catching up now, back later. xx


Batten down the hatches and stay in and safe as long as you can. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> ATM it is dry here but the wind is high and is blowing the rain in our direction. At noon we will be on the pier unveiling a plaque to the only woman on our war memorial, Nurse Foyster, and our first Lady Mayor in 1919, Ellen Chapman. She was actually elected in 1914 and would have been the first in the country, but the council decided in its wisdom that we couldn't ask a woman to be Mayor while we were at war!!!!!
> 
> The rain is due here at noon. Watch out for drowned rats. My friend Pat will be there in her WWI nurse's uniform. (and possibly a see through poncho).


I hope it goes well today in spite of the weather. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> It would almost be worth your while to keep the other house and rent it out while you are Arizona, so you will have it available when you come back north to visit your friends and family.


That's a good thought. We'll have to see. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I think they may have been overly busy. DD is not the type to go up to the receptionist and assert herself if someone gets called before her either. (Wonder where she gets THAT from?)


 :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I can imagine. I hope you are well packed by now and on the road. Hopefully all the passes are clear and the drive is uneventful.


Not yet. We'll be on the road either Thursday or Friday. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Then I wouldn't worry about sizes, you have a range there. And they will grow.


I know but you know thing we are supposed to do to make sure we are doing it the right size we'll I did one and it was a whole inch bigger....no wonder it didn't fit her so I had to go down 2 needle sizes and it was still half a stitch off so I figured that was fine and have started the second one!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> And mom needs a spare tshirt rolled up in the diaper bag for the inevitable burp up that makes her shirt unwearable while they are both out.
> DD once had a bad day where she threw up over every burp cloth, and every piece of clothing that I had in the diaper bag, and my shirt, several times in one day.


That's a good idea!!


----------



## grandma susan

It's evening again here girls. I've been to over 60's because it's Tuesday. I won....$9. Someone gave me a pkt of shortbread biscuits, and someone else gave me some cheesy bread sticks. I must be looking in need...hahah. They are a great bunch.

I don't know if Donna is coming tomorrow, I could do with her. I had the woodpecker drumming on my chimney cowl this morning. Marg and John have gone away so haven't seen them today. 

The family are expecting me to go up tomorrow because it's Wednesday....doesn't matter that I've just stopped two nights... I just love them. As long as I can do it, than I shall, as long as I'm wanted.

It's been very cold today and the wind seems to be getting up a little. I'm going to catch up now. OBTW I've found out that Mavis's funeral is the 28th of March so I'll not be stopping up Stephens that week. I haven't heard about Kathleen's yet. One of her daughters has just had a hysterectomy so I think they were waiting for her to be able to come.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Then I don't blame you at all for cheating!!! My friend recently bought a Qashqai and I've been out in it once, very nice car!! Be safe out there! xxx


Sue has one, she rents it from the company and gets a new one every 6mths to a year.


----------



## grandma susan

As I sit in my bed my friend Lynn has rang me. Are we going out for lunch on Friday. It seems ok by me, so we are going to Whitby for fish and chips, just to the garden center though. Not right down into Whitby.so now, I only have Thursday free and I'll be coming home and getting groceries. I know I must sound very repetitive but that's all my life is these day. I try to do something every day (except housework, I give THAT 15 mins a WEEK weather it needs it or not) it just keeps me going. Just one foot I front of the other is how I feel many times, but I keep trying with the help of you all....LUV YAWLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> As I sit in my bed my friend Lynn has rang me. Are we going out for lunch on Friday. It seems ok by me, so we are going to Whitby for fish and chips, just to the garden center though. Not right down into Whitby.so now, I only have Thursday free and I'll be coming home and getting groceries. I know I must sound very repetitive but that's all my life is these day. I try to do something every day (except housework, I give THAT 15 mins a WEEK weather it needs it or not) it just keeps me going. Just one foot I front of the other is how I feel many times, but I keep trying with the help of you all....LUV YAWLLLLLLLLLL


You are doing great Susan,as you say one foot in front of the other. Your housework sounds like Elizabeth 1st, she had a bath once a year even if she didn't need one! :sm08: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> As I sit in my bed my friend Lynn has rang me. Are we going out for lunch on Friday. It seems ok by me, so we are going to Whitby for fish and chips, just to the garden center though. Not right down into Whitby.so now, I only have Thursday free and I'll be coming home and getting groceries. I know I must sound very repetitive but that's all my life is these day. I try to do something every day (except housework, I give THAT 15 mins a WEEK weather it needs it or not) it just keeps me going. Just one foot I front of the other is how I feel many times, but I keep trying with the help of you all....LUV YAWLLLLLLLLLL


You are so funny. Luv u 2 pieces xxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I'm sure you show your appreciation and they know you would do the same if the positions were reversed but you are lucky, not sure my family have a clue about how we would cope with some jobs!! Poor little lad, but they heal quickly and boys always seem to have bruises and scabs somewhere!!!


My girls always had so many bruises all over themselves, that I was actually terrified of what the doctor would think when he saw all of the bruises. I actually thought the kids would be taken from me, and I would be charged with child abuse! My girls played like boys, no dainty little girls in this family! They are truly their mother's daughters! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I certainly agree with you there, if I'd known how great it was to have grandchildren, I wouldn't have bothered having kids!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


????????????????????????


----------



## LondonChris

Shall be thinking of you. Try to keep calm. Look forward to hearing your news. Xxx


Miss Pam said:


> I know. I've got scrunched up tummy, too, and it's been that way for awhile! I just keep telling myself we will get through it all. I may not be around much over the next several days, but will check in when I can. Love you all lots and appreciate so much all your support! Words can't begin to say. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

I think so!!


Islander said:


> Oh man, are they ever cute kids! xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> I think so!!


Hi Chris, hope Mr. B's op goes OK tomorrow and everything can be cleared up. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Thanks !


nitz8catz said:


> I'll be thinking of both of you. I hope your appointments go well and hope Mr B's operation goes smoothly. He'll be back to his old self soon.


----------



## LondonChris

He's not having a good time is he? Hope he is soon all cleared up. Can you send Flo over to me, my DDs both hate the ladder, our windows are high.


jinx said:


> I had a nice day yesterday. Flo and Jason came over. He looked a wreck when he went home. On his cheek is a healing scar from where he had 8 stitches, on his forehead there is a bruise and deep scratch as he got accidentally hit with a snow shovel. Yesterday he ran into the back of my chair and got another bruise on his little face.
> Flo picked up my grocery order, shopped for the few things I have not been able to order and did a lot of chores around the house. She purchased new draperies and hung them in the spare bedroom. She chose drapes I would never have looked at. After she hung them I realized she has a good eye. They look lovely. Jason's dad will come over in a few days to put up the new curtain rods. I guess I have been spring cleaning and arranging even though it is still winter. What would I do without the kids to help me out?


----------



## LondonChris

Evening all, thank you for all the good wishes to my DH. he is busy packing at the moment. He only has to take in things for one night. Anyone would think he is going for a week. I can tell he is getting really nervous, my DD is going up to the hosp in the morning then coming home for a while then going up to hopefully bring him home. They are leaving here at 6am. I have the little one all day, it’s going to be a long day keeping him amused, wish I was fit enough to take him out somewhere. Night all. Xx


----------



## jinx

LondonChris said:


> He's not having a good time is he? Hope he is soon all cleared up. Can you send Flo over to me, my DDs both hate the ladder, our windows are high.


Flo doesn't do windows.???? I would have to send Jason's father. He has done my windows, but to be truthful he does not do a good job. ???? However, I will let him do my windows again this spring. As no one else offers to do that nasty job.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Evening all, thank you for all the good wishes to my DH. he is busy packing at the moment. He only has to take in things for one night. Anyone would think he is going for a week. I can tell he is getting really nervous, my DD is going up to the hosp in the morning then coming home for a while then going up to hopefully bring him home. They are leaving here at 6am. I have the little one all day, it's going to be a long day keeping him amused, wish I was fit enough to take him out somewhere. Night all. Xx


Hope all goes well tomorrow. Will be thinking of you. X


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, yes we thought we might have finished with snow, it's nearly the middle of March for goodness sake, back to sleet at the moment. I've just finished the Herdwick Dell hat. Not tried a helix hat, just had a look and it doesn't grab me at the moment. xx


Not to rub it in, but it's absolutely beautiful here today, I've had the front door open for over an hour and the sun is just streaming in.... downside it show's all the dust. The sky is blue as anything. :sm02:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Chris, hope Mr. B's op goes OK tomorrow and everything can be cleared up. xx


Sending best wishes to Mr B. and you too Chris. xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Shall be thinking of you. Try to keep calm. Look forward to hearing your news. Xxx


Thank you. I think I told all of you we got an extension to Thursday at 11:59 p.m. Thankfully!! We're in full on get it done now mode. Finally got more help this afternoon and tomorrow. Thankfully!!! Will be so glad when this is over!!! Love you and thank you all so much for being there for me! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Chris, hope Mr. B's op goes OK tomorrow and everything can be cleared up. xx


Me, too, Chris! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I will be thinking of your husband while he goes through this surgery. Hoping everything goes smoothly and that he is home and healthy very quickly.


LondonChris said:


> Evening all, thank you for all the good wishes to my DH. he is busy packing at the moment. He only has to take in things for one night. Anyone would think he is going for a week. I can tell he is getting really nervous, my DD is going up to the hosp in the morning then coming home for a while then going up to hopefully bring him home. They are leaving here at 6am. I have the little one all day, it's going to be a long day keeping him amused, wish I was fit enough to take him out somewhere. Night all. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Not to rub it in, but it's absolutely beautiful here today, I've had the front door open for over an hour and the sun is just streaming in.... downside it show's all the dust. The sky is blue as anything. :sm02:


Wonderful and hopeful!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I will be thinking of your husband while he goes through this surgery. Hoping everything goes smoothly and that he is home and healthy very quickly.


What a lovely photo of a beautiful woman! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I agree. I think you will do more damage by NOT picking up the baby and finding out what is wrong.
> My advice for modern mums, baby first, social media/cell phones second. I see so many young mums around here with the baby almost hanging out of the baby seat but they are concentrating on their cell phones.


I've seen that alot too and it urkes me.


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> I will try to get something to you. Xx


???? i look forward to it. So far all the advice is wonderful and she will be so pleased????


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> Morning, lovely sunny day here. Finally finished my cardigan. We decided to give it a designer look & use not only different colour button but different types too, I really like it. Iâll get a photo.
> Well Donnie went to school & mini Harry Potter went too.


So adorable , aren't they just little dolls.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> I know I got it. Was that sweet Pea?


No some random clip from Facebook. I figured you'd love the huge bunny.


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> When I worked in the nursery we used to swaddle all the babies, it's the way you blanket wrap. It's marvellous for making them feel more secure, they sleep way better because they are snug and their startle reflex doesn't wake them. Also it stops them from scratching their face as they have the sharpest little finger nails, you might have to carefully trim.
> I'm not sure about back sleeping swaddled as there is a chance they can regurgitate... we always put our babies on their sides with a rolled towel or face cloth at their back to keep them from rolling.
> 
> Burping is a must, make lots of burp clothes Angela! xoxoxo


Yes they even make foam bumpers now to keep baby on its side.


----------



## linkan

Jinx i love your avatar????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Not to rub it in, but it's absolutely beautiful here today, I've had the front door open for over an hour and the sun is just streaming in.... downside it show's all the dust. The sky is blue as anything. :sm02:


Huh. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I will be thinking of your husband while he goes through this surgery. Hoping everything goes smoothly and that he is home and healthy very quickly.


Aha, the real jinx I presume? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a slightly calmer Wales. We got quite a battering yesterday evening but had a quick preliminary look around and can't see any obvious damage. Still very windy but the gusts don't seem so vicious this morning. Nothing planned for the day, might pack a small case for our overnight stay in Manchester tomorrow, on the other hand we're not leaving until the afternoon so might leave it. Dinner just needs heating up so will get my knitting out in a minute and have another lazy day. Have a great day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a bright and windy Surrey. Like Jacky we were battered with high winds last night, but calming down now.

Hd a lovely time at the garden centre yesterday, it was not the one we usually go to but one near the school where my DD teaches. It has undergone a lot of new building work recently and is now huge with a lovely cafe. But no craft section.

Didn't buy much except a book for LM and a plant for Mr P. Had a lovely lunch there, just a light salad, but ooh the cakes looked gorgeous.

Knitted a handful of acorns and oak leaves last night.

Jinx, love the photo and just to remind you it's Wednesday, so supermarket, fish and chips and WI. We are having a talk by a Chelsea Pensioner this evening, so that should be interesting.

Happy Wednesday. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EDT and -3'C (27'F). Rain possibly mixed with crap coming this afternoon. Hopefully it will hold off until I am home. Not too hopeful at this point.
I was a happy camper yesterday. I found the cruise control yesterday. My drive home on the highway is much happier with cruise control. This one is "intelligent". It applied the brakes when someone cut into my lane too close. I was going to do the same thing, but the car has faster reflexes, so I don't mind. This thing does NOT sip gas. I tried putting on "ECO" mode and it used MORE gas?????? So I won't be using that today. Probably only works properly in town. Most cars use less gas when they are on the highway and highway miles are easier on vehicles than city driving. My car has 391K mostly highway miles. Although it needs an oil change as soon as I get it back.
We just had British parliament on the TV and everyone loves your Speaker of the House. He could keep our House in order anytime. When did it become fashionable for parliamentarians to be so unruly (I'm talking ours, not yours) It's a good thing that Trudeau used to be a teacher and knows how to project his voice over noise.
I'm going to take a sock project to work to leave in my drawer. I've arrived early yesterday and didn't have anything to do for 45 minutes. I haven't been working on these socks since the knitting retreat, so it's a good project to leave at work.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EDT and -3'C (27'F). Rain possibly mixed with crap coming this afternoon. Hopefully it will hold off until I am home. Not too hopeful at this point.
> I was a happy camper yesterday. I found the cruise control yesterday. My drive home on the highway is much happier with cruise control. This one is "intelligent". It applied the brakes when someone cut into my lane too close. I was going to do the same thing, but the car has faster reflexes, so I don't mind. This thing does NOT sip gas. I tried putting on "ECO" mode and it used MORE gas?????? So I won't be using that today. Probably only works properly in town. Most cars use less gas when they are on the highway and highway miles are easier on vehicles than city driving. My car has 391K mostly highway miles. Although it needs an oil change as soon as I get it back.
> We just had British parliament on the TV and everyone loves your Speaker of the House. He could keep our House in order anytime. When did it become fashionable for parliamentarians to be so unruly (I'm talking ours, not yours) It's a good thing that Trudeau used to be a teacher and knows how to project his voice over noise.
> I'm going to take a sock project to work to leave in my drawer. I've arrived early yesterday and didn't have anything to do for 45 minutes. I haven't been working on these socks since the knitting retreat, so it's a good project to leave at work.


Morning Mav, I think all politicians are very rude and unruly and should all be taught to knit and if they don't stabbed with a knitting needle. Safe travels xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and windy Surrey. Like Jacky we were battered with high winds last night, but calming down now.
> 
> Hd a lovely time at the garden centre yesterday, it was not the one we usually go to but one near the school where my DD teaches. It has undergone a lot of new building work recently and is now huge with a lovely cafe. But no craft section.
> 
> Didn't buy much except a book for LM and a plant for Mr P. Had a lovely lunch there, just a light salad, but ooh the cakes looked gorgeous.
> 
> Knitted a handful of acorns and oak leaves last night.
> 
> Jinx, love the photo and just to remind you it's Wednesday, so supermarket, fish and chips and WI. We are having a talk by a Chelsea Pensioner this evening, so that should be interesting.
> 
> Happy Wednesday. xxx


Happy Wednesday to you.
It would be interesting to talk to a Chelsea Pensioner. We have no expiration of state secrets here so our retired soldiers are still not allowed to speak of their service even so many years later. My SIL's father died last year and to the end of his days, he kept his word and would not speak of his time in the service. My SIL regrets that they will never know what he experienced abroad. Canadians are losing our history because of this rule.
I'd like to see a picture of your acorns and oak leaves. I've seen some crochet patterns.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly calmer Wales. We got quite a battering yesterday evening but had a quick preliminary look around and can't see any obvious damage. Still very windy but the gusts don't seem so vicious this morning. Nothing planned for the day, might pack a small case for our overnight stay in Manchester tomorrow, on the other hand we're not leaving until the afternoon so might leave it. Dinner just needs heating up so will get my knitting out in a minute and have another lazy day. Have a great day. xx


That's good that you came through the wind unscathed. 
We had a roofing salesman come to the door yesterday trying to sell metal roofing. I'd like a roof that lasts 50 years.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> That's good that you came through the wind unscathed.
> We had a roofing salesman come to the door yesterday trying to sell metal roofing. I'd like a roof that lasts 50 years.


Could be pretty noisy when hail is battering it. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Yes they even make foam bumpers now to keep baby on its side.


I had those with DD. They've been around for a while. :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Flo doesn't do windows.???? I would have to send Jason's father. He has done my windows, but to be truthful he does not do a good job. ???? However, I will let him do my windows again this spring. As no one else offers to do that nasty job.


How lovely to see you at last Judith! You look just as I imagined but maybe even more gorgeous!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. I think I told all of you we got an extension to Thursday at 11:59 p.m. Thankfully!! We're in full on get it done now mode. Finally got more help this afternoon and tomorrow. Thankfully!!! Will be so glad when this is over!!! Love you and thank you all so much for being there for me! xxxooo


I'm sure you'll be all packed and on the road soon. And hopefully an uneventful move.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Not to rub it in, but it's absolutely beautiful here today, I've had the front door open for over an hour and the sun is just streaming in.... downside it show's all the dust. The sky is blue as anything. :sm02:


I'm very happy for you, you deserve and probably need the nice weather. I too grumble when the morning sun hits my kitchen window and I see all the cleaning I haven't done!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I will be thinking of your husband while he goes through this surgery. Hoping everything goes smoothly and that he is home and healthy very quickly.


From me too Chris!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Not to rub it in, but it's absolutely beautiful here today, I've had the front door open for over an hour and the sun is just streaming in.... downside it show's all the dust. The sky is blue as anything. :sm02:


Would you like me send you some of our snow and ice? 
Ignore the dust and enjoy the sunshine. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Flo doesn't do windows.???? I would have to send Jason's father. He has done my windows, but to be truthful he does not do a good job. ???? However, I will let him do my windows again this spring. As no one else offers to do that nasty job.


You need new windows. All of ours tilt in for cleaning, but it requires 2 people. One to hold the window while it's tilted in and one to do the cleaning. I've still got a couple of months before we will be cleaning the windows.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and windy Surrey. Like Jacky we were battered with high winds last night, but calming down now.
> 
> Hd a lovely time at the garden centre yesterday, it was not the one we usually go to but one near the school where my DD teaches. It has undergone a lot of new building work recently and is now huge with a lovely cafe. But no craft section.
> 
> Didn't buy much except a book for LM and a plant for Mr P. Had a lovely lunch there, just a light salad, but ooh the cakes looked gorgeous.
> 
> Knitted a handful of acorns and oak leaves last night.
> 
> Jinx, love the photo and just to remind you it's Wednesday, so supermarket, fish and chips and WI. We are having a talk by a Chelsea Pensioner this evening, so that should be interesting.
> 
> Happy Wednesday. xxx


Good morning dear! This is for those who may not know what a Chelsea Pensioner is! xxxxhttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chelsea_Pensioner


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Evening all, thank you for all the good wishes to my DH. he is busy packing at the moment. He only has to take in things for one night. Anyone would think he is going for a week. I can tell he is getting really nervous, my DD is going up to the hosp in the morning then coming home for a while then going up to hopefully bring him home. They are leaving here at 6am. I have the little one all day, it's going to be a long day keeping him amused, wish I was fit enough to take him out somewhere. Night all. Xx


Hopefully the hospital will keep him busy when he arrives, so he doesn't have a chance to sit and think.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EDT and -3'C (27'F). Rain possibly mixed with crap coming this afternoon. Hopefully it will hold off until I am home. Not too hopeful at this point.
> I was a happy camper yesterday. I found the cruise control yesterday. My drive home on the highway is much happier with cruise control. This one is "intelligent". It applied the brakes when someone cut into my lane too close. I was going to do the same thing, but the car has faster reflexes, so I don't mind. This thing does NOT sip gas. I tried putting on "ECO" mode and it used MORE gas?????? So I won't be using that today. Probably only works properly in town. Most cars use less gas when they are on the highway and highway miles are easier on vehicles than city driving. My car has 391K mostly highway miles. Although it needs an oil change as soon as I get it back.
> We just had British parliament on the TV and everyone loves your Speaker of the House. He could keep our House in order anytime. When did it become fashionable for parliamentarians to be so unruly (I'm talking ours, not yours) It's a good thing that Trudeau used to be a teacher and knows how to project his voice over noise.
> I'm going to take a sock project to work to leave in my drawer. I've arrived early yesterday and didn't have anything to do for 45 minutes. I haven't been working on these socks since the knitting retreat, so it's a good project to leave at work.


Good morning dear, sounds like your borrowed car has mixed qualities but I like the sound of the quick reflexes!!

I've been watching Anne With an E on Netflix, brought back nice memories of PEI but I got a small shock when they sang God Save the Queen in one episode!! Have a good day and don't forget to drag the bins out before you go!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> As I sit in my bed my friend Lynn has rang me. Are we going out for lunch on Friday. It seems ok by me, so we are going to Whitby for fish and chips, just to the garden center though. Not right down into Whitby.so now, I only have Thursday free and I'll be coming home and getting groceries. I know I must sound very repetitive but that's all my life is these day. I try to do something every day (except housework, I give THAT 15 mins a WEEK weather it needs it or not) it just keeps me going. Just one foot I front of the other is how I feel many times, but I keep trying with the help of you all....LUV YAWLLLLLLLLLL


And I get up, go to work, come home, eat and do chores, get in some knitting, repeat.
Luv yawl too. Big <hugs>.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I'm very happy for you, you deserve and probably need the nice weather. I too grumble when the morning sun hits my kitchen window and I see all the cleaning I haven't done!!! xxxx


I just look the other way. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Wednesday to you.
> It would be interesting to talk to a Chelsea Pensioner. We have no expiration of state secrets here so our retired soldiers are still not allowed to speak of their service even so many years later. My SIL's father died last year and to the end of his days, he kept his word and would not speak of his time in the service. My SIL regrets that they will never know what he experienced abroad. Canadians are losing our history because of this rule.
> I'd like to see a picture of your acorns and oak leaves. I've seen some crochet patterns.


I think I've said on here before how we used to mock my dad when he started on the war stories. Now I so wish I had listened and made notes instead. :sm26: :sm03: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That's good that you came through the wind unscathed.
> We had a roofing salesman come to the door yesterday trying to sell metal roofing. I'd like a roof that lasts 50 years.


But you won't need it for long, you'll be away on your retirement island!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Sue has one, she rents it from the company and gets a new one every 6mths to a year.


I put on too many miles for a leased car. 
My little car has been a trooper, and a new car would be nice, but they are the price of a down payment on a house now. I'll have to buy a "new to me" car next time.
I don't think I'd get a Qashquai. If I'm getting a SUV, I'd like one with a cargo area that holds more than 3 grocery bags.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I just look the other way. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Oh, so do I!!! :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear, sounds like your borrowed car has mixed qualities but I like the sound of the quick reflexes!!
> 
> I've been watching Anne With an E on Netflix, brought back nice memories of PEI but I got a small shock when they sang God Save the Queen in one episode!! Have a good day and don't forget to drag the bins out before you go!! xxxx


We used to sing that every morning in school before announcements.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> But you won't need it for long, you'll be away on your retirement island!! xxxx


Not me. I'm retiring to the east coast of Canada, so I'll be looking across the sea towards England. :sm17: 
Just checked the home prices in Nova Scotia yesterday and they are back down to affordable. (yes)


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Oh, so do I!!! :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I'll be happy to be able to wipe off the imprints of all the mourning doves that have run into the patio doors. We have hawk cut outs on the glass, and keep the blinds partially closed. And they still run into the doors. It's good that they are thickly built birds and most just shake it off and fly off again. (Although one flew straight into a hawk after running into the glass) I swear that mourning doves are the worst flyers of the pigeon family. I'm sure it's that long tail.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm late. Have to run and drag out the bins, (thanks Londy)
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I'll be happy to be able to wipe off the imprints of all the mourning doves that have run into the patio doors. We have hawk cut outs on the glass, and keep the blinds partially closed. And they still run into the doors. It's good that they are thickly built birds and most just shake it off and fly off again. (Although one flew straight into a hawk after running into the glass) I swear that mourning doves are the worst flyers of the pigeon family. I'm sure it's that long tail.


We regularly have birds flying into our windows, some with dire consequences, I think it's because we have dual aspect windows and they think they can fly straight through, or they are just too thick to see the glass. It's not as though they are so clean they can't see the glass. xx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We used to sing that every morning in school before announcements.


I guess the kids sing O Canada now?


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Not me. I'm retiring to the east coast of Canada, so I'll be looking across the sea towards England. :sm17:
> Just checked the home prices in Nova Scotia yesterday and they are back down to affordable. (yes)


Erm...isn't Nova Scotia an Island, that's what I meant?!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad to hear you do not have damage from the winds. Hope it calms down completely soon.
Have a wonderful windy Wednesday.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly calmer Wales. We got quite a battering yesterday evening but had a quick preliminary look around and can't see any obvious damage. Still very windy but the gusts don't seem so vicious this morning. Nothing planned for the day, might pack a small case for our overnight stay in Manchester tomorrow, on the other hand we're not leaving until the afternoon so might leave it. Dinner just needs heating up so will get my knitting out in a minute and have another lazy day. Have a great day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad to hear you do not have damage from the winds. Hope it calms down completely soon.
> Have a wonderful windy Wednesday.


Morning, not so sure about the wonderful, definitely windy though and another storm coming though tomorrow, just what we need for our road trip. Has that 'white stuff' finished with you yet? xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. A garden center without a craft section after remodel is not a good thing in my mind. I do not believe I have ever read the ladies from across the pond had just a salad lunch. 
Happy Wishy Fishy Wednesday to you.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and windy Surrey. Like Jacky we were battered with high winds last night, but calming down now.
> 
> Hd a lovely time at the garden centre yesterday, it was not the one we usually go to but one near the school where my DD teaches. It has undergone a lot of new building work recently and is now huge with a lovely cafe. But no craft section.
> 
> Didn't buy much except a book for LM and a plant for Mr P. Had a lovely lunch there, just a light salad, but ooh the cakes looked gorgeous.
> 
> Knitted a handful of acorns and oak leaves last night.
> 
> Jinx, love the photo and just to remind you it's Wednesday, so supermarket, fish and chips and WI. We are having a talk by a Chelsea Pensioner this evening, so that should be interesting.
> 
> Happy Wednesday. xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sounds like your loaner car has all the bells and whistles. Your car has 391 thousand miles? That stuns me. That is a lot of miles.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EDT and -3'C (27'F). Rain possibly mixed with crap coming this afternoon. Hopefully it will hold off until I am home. Not too hopeful at this point.
> I was a happy camper yesterday. I found the cruise control yesterday. My drive home on the highway is much happier with cruise control. This one is "intelligent". It applied the brakes when someone cut into my lane too close. I was going to do the same thing, but the car has faster reflexes, so I don't mind. This thing does NOT sip gas. I tried putting on "ECO" mode and it used MORE gas?????? So I won't be using that today. Probably only works properly in town. Most cars use less gas when they are on the highway and highway miles are easier on vehicles than city driving. My car has 391K mostly highway miles. Although it needs an oil change as soon as I get it back.
> We just had British parliament on the TV and everyone loves your Speaker of the House. He could keep our House in order anytime. When did it become fashionable for parliamentarians to be so unruly (I'm talking ours, not yours) It's a good thing that Trudeau used to be a teacher and knows how to project his voice over noise.
> I'm going to take a sock project to work to leave in my drawer. I've arrived early yesterday and didn't have anything to do for 45 minutes. I haven't been working on these socks since the knitting retreat, so it's a good project to leave at work.


----------



## jinx

It might be harder on the service personnel to not be able to talk to their experiences. We hear a lot about post traumatic shock disorder. 
Not being allowed to talk about their experiences might make ptsd worse.


nitz8catz said:


> Happy Wednesday to you.
> It would be interesting to talk to a Chelsea Pensioner. We have no expiration of state secrets here so our retired soldiers are still not allowed to speak of their service even so many years later. My SIL's father died last year and to the end of his days, he kept his word and would not speak of his time in the service. My SIL regrets that they will never know what he experienced abroad. Canadians are losing our history because of this rule.
> I'd like to see a picture of your acorns and oak leaves. I've seen some crochet patterns.


----------



## jinx

It must be spring if home repair salesmen are making the rounds. I am glad it is illegal for them to go door to door without a special permit. Not to say the shysters still do not make the rounds. We hear so often of repair people taking thousands of dollars and doing shoddy work or not doing the work at all.


nitz8catz said:


> That's good that you came through the wind unscathed.
> We had a roofing salesman come to the door yesterday trying to sell metal roofing. I'd like a roof that lasts 50 years.


----------



## jinx

I have posted my picture before. Last night I was taking selfies to show Flo to see if she noticed I had 10 inches cut off my hair. She responded immediately and mentioned my hair cut. Mr. Wonderful was sitting across from me looking me in the face and ask where I had gone in the afternoon. I ask of he noticed anything different and he said no. Then again I have to admit he once shaved his full face beard and I did not notice the first time I saw him.


London Girl said:


> How lovely to see you at last Judith! You look just as I imagined but maybe even more gorgeous!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

I have new windows that tilt in. They make it harder to wash the screen/storm windows. I prefer my older windows that I could remove and wash and then easily wash the inside of the storms. Washing the outside of the storms is always a short ladder climbing job. When we replaced the storms they told us most people did not put up storms any more. 


nitz8catz said:


> You need new windows. All of ours tilt in for cleaning, but it requires 2 people. One to hold the window while it's tilted in and one to do the cleaning. I've still got a couple of months before we will be cleaning the windows.


----------



## jinx

Thanks dear. I had already ask Mr. Google. Inquiring minds want to know what others are talking about.


London Girl said:


> Good morning dear! This is for those who may not know what a Chelsea Pensioner is! xxxxhttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chelsea_Pensioner


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> It must be spring if home repair salesmen are making the rounds. I am glad it is illegal for them to go door to door without a special permit. Not to say the shysters still do not make the rounds. We hear so often of repair people taking thousands of dollars and doing shoddy work or not doing the work at all.


Yep, it happens here too, sadly


----------



## jinx

I watched Anne with an E. I liked it a lot. I felt really bad for her at times. I found it enjoyable to see how Marissa and Matthew came to love and care for her.


London Girl said:


> Good morning dear, sounds like your borrowed car has mixed qualities but I like the sound of the quick reflexes!!
> 
> I've been watching Anne With an E on Netflix, brought back nice memories of PEI but I got a small shock when they sang God Save the Queen in one episode!! Have a good day and don't forget to drag the bins out before you go!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

The weather forecasters are predicting precipitation for today, tomorrow, Saturday, and Sunday. They are not saying rain or snow as the temperature bounce up and down. Some hours it will be snow and some hours it will be rain. Soon very soon we should see the last of snow for this winter.


Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, not so sure about the wonderful, definitely windy though and another storm coming though tomorrow, just what we need for our road trip. Has that 'white stuff' finished with you yet? xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I watched Anne with an E. I liked it a lot. I felt really bad for her at times. I found it enjoyable to see how Marissa and Matthew came to love and care for her.


I agree, it was wry heart warming and I wish I could have seen the first series!! The actress playing Anne was brilliant, never lost her exuberance!!


----------



## LondonChris

Love & hugs.


Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. I think I told all of you we got an extension to Thursday at 11:59 p.m. Thankfully!! We're in full on get it done now mode. Finally got more help this afternoon and tomorrow. Thankfully!!! Will be so glad when this is over!!! Love you and thank you all so much for being there for me! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> It's evening again here girls. I've been to over 60's because it's Tuesday. I won....$9. Someone gave me a pkt of shortbread biscuits, and someone else gave me some cheesy bread sticks. I must be looking in need...hahah. They are a great bunch.
> 
> I don't know if Donna is coming tomorrow, I could do with her. I had the woodpecker drumming on my chimney cowl this morning. Marg and John have gone away so haven't seen them today.
> 
> The family are expecting me to go up tomorrow because it's Wednesday....doesn't matter that I've just stopped two nights... I just love them. As long as I can do it, than I shall, as long as I'm wanted.
> 
> It's been very cold today and the wind seems to be getting up a little. I'm going to catch up now. OBTW I've found out that Mavis's funeral is the 28th of March so I'll not be stopping up Stephens that week. I haven't heard about Kathleen's yet. One of her daughters has just had a hysterectomy so I think they were waiting for her to be able to come.


You are lucky to be able to go up to Stephen's, best thing you did as to get driving again. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

I feel like that, my dad used to tell us so many stories. He was involved in lots of secret work & told us bits. A few years ago I met on old lady & she told me more of the story. The one thing I'm confused about is why my mum had to leave Hastings & go away to Wiltshire. Neither of them told me why.


London Girl said:


> I think I've said on here before how we used to mock my dad when he started on the war stories. Now I so wish I had listened and made notes instead. :sm26: :sm03: xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Itâs a beautiful sunny day here, wind has dropped.
DH left at 6 this morning, my DD went with him but wasnât let in with him so she has come home. The boys were a little confused that Mummy had disappeared this morning, but were so good. Oscar had class assembly this morning, he was Samuel Pepys, I made him a tabard with a Lacey cravet.
Hereâs a picture of one of the cardies I just finished, itâs for Kazâs friends baby who is a Rainbow baby. It does have 2 sleeves!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Happy Morning. It sounds like your town is really coming together.
> Your weather sounds frightful, but at least it is not snow.
> Oh no, it is Taco Tuesday and we had taco's yesterday. Now I will be a day off all week.


Hello lovely Jinx. How nice to actually see you!


----------



## LondonChris

Thank you for all your messages regarding my DH, they are much appreciated, it’s great having friends like you all. Love ya!


----------



## SaxonLady

SaxonLady said:


> ATM it is dry here but the wind is high and is blowing the rain in our direction. At noon we will be on the pier unveiling a plaque to the only woman on our war memorial, Nurse Foyster, and our first Lady Mayor in 1919, Ellen Chapman. She was actually elected in 1914 and would have been the first in the country, but the council decided in its wisdom that we couldn't ask a woman to be Mayor while we were at war!!!!!
> 
> The rain is due here at noon. Watch out for drowned rats. My friend Pat will be there in her WWI nurse's uniform. (and possibly a see through poncho).


In the event the pier was shut as it was high tide and high wind so the waves were coming over the end of the pier. I don't know when it has been deferred to.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Not at all, I totally believe everything you tell me Janet


Do you know, you used to have a little nose!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Not at all, I totally believe everything you tell me Janet


Anyway, that story is true. Nick Mason used to bring his cars to the Airshow at Alan's request. Alan has driven them.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I'll be thinking of both of you. I hope your appointments go well and hope Mr B's operation goes smoothly. He'll be back to his old self soon.


Today! I too hope all is going well.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> You should drop some hints because I'm suspecting that our garden centres make more from the café than from selling plants!!!


They readily admit that. On the A24 ours also has a pottery painting area which is always full of children.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Oh dear, sounds like the weather certainly is not cooperating with your activities. A woman could not be mayor because of the war makes no sense. I am betting those with the wisdom were men.


Of course!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I certainly agree with you there, if I'd known how great it was to have grandchildren, I wouldn't have bothered having kids!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I have Aiden here ATM as he stayed overnight and has a day off school. I am dropping him off at school at 2 as he has some club or other. Then I am dropping DH off at the workshop and picking up the twins at 3.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Not to rub it in, but it's absolutely beautiful here today, I've had the front door open for over an hour and the sun is just streaming in.... downside it show's all the dust. The sky is blue as anything. :sm02:


So is ours. And no wind. Wonderful after yesterday


----------



## jinx

That is a lovely sweater. Great use of the rainbow colors.


LondonChris said:


> Itâs a beautiful sunny day here, wind has dropped.
> DH left at 6 this morning, my DD went with him but wasnât let in with him so she has come home. The boys were a little confused that Mummy had disappeared this morning, but were so good. Oscar had class assembly this morning, he was Samuel Pepys, I made him a tabard with a Lacey cravet.
> Hereâs a picture of one of the cardies I just finished, itâs for Kazâs friends baby who is a Rainbow baby. It does have 2 sleeves!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and windy Surrey. Like Jacky we were battered with high winds last night, but calming down now.
> 
> Hd a lovely time at the garden centre yesterday, it was not the one we usually go to but one near the school where my DD teaches. It has undergone a lot of new building work recently and is now huge with a lovely cafe. But no craft section.
> 
> Didn't buy much except a book for LM and a plant for Mr P. Had a lovely lunch there, just a light salad, but ooh the cakes looked gorgeous.
> 
> Knitted a handful of acorns and oak leaves last night.
> 
> Jinx, love the photo and just to remind you it's Wednesday, so supermarket, fish and chips and WI. We are having a talk by a Chelsea Pensioner this evening, so that should be interesting.
> 
> Happy Wednesday. xxx


If it's one of the women I probably know her.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I think I've said on here before how we used to mock my dad when he started on the war stories. Now I so wish I had listened and made notes instead. :sm26: :sm03: xxxx


I wish I knew what mine did that meant he was called to Buckingham Palace to meet the King.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> It might be harder on the service personnel to not be able to talk to their experiences. We hear a lot about post traumatic shock disorder.
> Not being allowed to talk about their experiences might make ptsd worse.


Being so involved with our Veteran community I know far too many people with PTSD.


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Chris! xxxooo


Hope it has gone well for him!!


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> I feel like that, my dad used to tell us so many stories. He was involved in lots of secret work & told us bits. A few years ago I met on old lady & she told me more of the story. The one thing I'm confused about is why my mum had to leave Hastings & go away to Wiltshire. Neither of them told me why.


Frustrating isn't it!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly calmer Wales. We got quite a battering yesterday evening but had a quick preliminary look around and can't see any obvious damage. Still very windy but the gusts don't seem so vicious this morning. Nothing planned for the day, might pack a small case for our overnight stay in Manchester tomorrow, on the other hand we're not leaving until the afternoon so might leave it. Dinner just needs heating up so will get my knitting out in a minute and have another lazy day. Have a great day. xx


Enjoy your day. Glad the weather is a bit better. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and windy Surrey. Like Jacky we were battered with high winds last night, but calming down now.
> 
> Hd a lovely time at the garden centre yesterday, it was not the one we usually go to but one near the school where my DD teaches. It has undergone a lot of new building work recently and is now huge with a lovely cafe. But no craft section.
> 
> Didn't buy much except a book for LM and a plant for Mr P. Had a lovely lunch there, just a light salad, but ooh the cakes looked gorgeous.
> 
> Knitted a handful of acorns and oak leaves last night.
> 
> Jinx, love the photo and just to remind you it's Wednesday, so supermarket, fish and chips and WI. We are having a talk by a Chelsea Pensioner this evening, so that should be interesting.
> 
> Happy Wednesday. xxx


Sounds like a good day yesterday. Enjoy today! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EDT and -3'C (27'F). Rain possibly mixed with crap coming this afternoon. Hopefully it will hold off until I am home. Not too hopeful at this point.
> I was a happy camper yesterday. I found the cruise control yesterday. My drive home on the highway is much happier with cruise control. This one is "intelligent". It applied the brakes when someone cut into my lane too close. I was going to do the same thing, but the car has faster reflexes, so I don't mind. This thing does NOT sip gas. I tried putting on "ECO" mode and it used MORE gas?????? So I won't be using that today. Probably only works properly in town. Most cars use less gas when they are on the highway and highway miles are easier on vehicles than city driving. My car has 391K mostly highway miles. Although it needs an oil change as soon as I get it back.
> We just had British parliament on the TV and everyone loves your Speaker of the House. He could keep our House in order anytime. When did it become fashionable for parliamentarians to be so unruly (I'm talking ours, not yours) It's a good thing that Trudeau used to be a teacher and knows how to project his voice over noise.
> I'm going to take a sock project to work to leave in my drawer. I've arrived early yesterday and didn't have anything to do for 45 minutes. I haven't been working on these socks since the knitting retreat, so it's a good project to leave at work.


Glad you found the cruise control. Should make the drive for your commute better. Be safe in your crazy weather. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm sure you'll be all packed and on the road soon. And hopefully an uneventful move.


We have to be all packed and out by tomorrow at 11:59 p.m., so will definitely be out, but may have to wait on the being on the road pending any weather issues that crop up over the next couple of days. Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## UteWhite1128

I love this design. Great job with this project.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Not me. I'm retiring to the east coast of Canada, so I'll be looking across the sea towards England. :sm17:
> Just checked the home prices in Nova Scotia yesterday and they are back down to affordable. (yes)


That's great news! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> We have to be all packed and out by tomorrow at 11:59 p.m., so will definitely be out, but may have to wait on the being on the road pending any weather issues that crop up over the next couple of days. Thank you! xxxooo


I feel for you. Rest up before heading out anywhere.


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> Itâs a beautiful sunny day here, wind has dropped.
> DH left at 6 this morning, my DD went with him but wasnât let in with him so she has come home. The boys were a little confused that Mummy had disappeared this morning, but were so good. Oscar had class assembly this morning, he was Samuel Pepys, I made him a tabard with a Lacey cravet.
> Hereâs a picture of one of the cardies I just finished, itâs for Kazâs friends baby who is a Rainbow baby. It does have 2 sleeves!


That is so wonderful i love it.

Thinking of your dh today and sending extra prayers his way.


----------



## linkan

I hope to get organized today and get in front of my sewing machine today. I need to make a cherry for Marcelina's cupcake hat. The hat is finished except for that.


----------



## linkan

Dh and i are worlds better today but he's not going back to work till tomorrow. One tonsil of his is still inflamed a bit. Glad i don't have them.


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Itâs a beautiful sunny day here, wind has dropped.
> DH left at 6 this morning, my DD went with him but wasnât let in with him so she has come home. The boys were a little confused that Mummy had disappeared this morning, but were so good. Oscar had class assembly this morning, he was Samuel Pepys, I made him a tabard with a Lacey cravet.
> Hereâs a picture of one of the cardies I just finished, itâs for Kazâs friends baby who is a Rainbow baby. It does have 2 sleeves!


Thinking of your DH, bless him! Love the little cardi and the way you've done the buttons!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> In the event the pier was shut as it was high tide and high wind so the waves were coming over the end of the pier. I don't know when it has been deferred to.


I'm happy to hear that, it really isn't the weather for that sort of thing!!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Do you know, you used to have a little nose!


Still got it!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Anyway, that story is true. Nick Mason used to bring his cars to the Airshow at Alan's request. Alan has driven them.


I never doubted it for a moment, stop being paranoid! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I have Aiden here ATM as he stayed overnight and has a day off school. I am dropping him off at school at 2 as he has some club or other. Then I am dropping DH off at the workshop and picking up the twins at 3.


Don't know how you remember who you've got when and what to do with them when you pass them back!!!
:sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I feel for you. Rest up before heading out anywhere.


How are you doing, Jeanette? Have been thinking about you and Mr D! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Dh and i are worlds better today but he's not going back to work till tomorrow. One tonsil of his is still inflamed a bit. Glad i don't have them.


Glad you have both turned a corner. Now, no slipping backwards, stay well!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> How are you doing, Jeanette? Have been thinking about you and Mr D! xxxx


We're fine. Mr. D is at Melissa's and just put in his final day at work as 4/12. It's happening!

I'm up at DS's while he's in Switzerland. I'm mending, cleaning, cooking and baking. I've been on school pick up duty which helps everyone out and is fun.

I had two more good-bye luncheons with 3 more to go. I'll be down to TN at the end of the month and then back here for a couple more weeks before actual move.

I've been working on mindless market bags out of bright colors to cheer me up on these dreary days.


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Itâs a beautiful sunny day here, wind has dropped.
> DH left at 6 this morning, my DD went with him but wasnât let in with him so she has come home. The boys were a little confused that Mummy had disappeared this morning, but were so good. Oscar had class assembly this morning, he was Samuel Pepys, I made him a tabard with a Lacey cravet.
> Hereâs a picture of one of the cardies I just finished, itâs for Kazâs friends baby who is a Rainbow baby. It does have 2 sleeves!


It's a lovely cardigan, Chris! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> I feel for you. Rest up before heading out anywhere.


I hope we can. We may be wrapping it up today (Mr. Ric's wishful thinking, I think), but have through tomorrow and probably will need it. Tomorrow may not be as long of a day, though, if we're not on the road. That would be a huge help! Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> How are you doing, Jeanette? Have been thinking about you and Mr D! xxxx


Me, too, Jeanette! Wondering how things are going in your house surfing. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Me thinks she means it is hidden because it grew so much when perhaps you told a falsehood.????


London Girl said:


> I never doubted it for a moment, stop being paranoid! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Thank you, you are all so great.


linkan said:


> That is so wonderful i love it.
> 
> Thinking of your dh today and sending extra prayers his way.


----------



## LondonChris

Glad you like the cardi, it’s been parcelled up, one mor thing out of the way! 
Well DH rang me a while ago and he is OK!!!L!!!!!!!!!!!!! The doctor said that the tube to the kidney was twisted & the twist had looked like something nasty. He still has to have medicine to sort out the kidney & get it working properly. He had a spinal block so has to stay in hospital tonight & hopefully home tomorrow. I am so relieved, I hope now he can get back to a more cheerful man. I have never seen him so depressed as he has been, he has been so worried. He keeps everything to himself, except at 5am this morning, he was very chatty.
So the other good news is I can go away with the Norfolkites. We can also start planning things, I think we both thought it was not going to be good news.


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Itâs a beautiful sunny day here, wind has dropped.
> DH left at 6 this morning, my DD went with him but wasnât let in with him so she has come home. The boys were a little confused that Mummy had disappeared this morning, but were so good. Oscar had class assembly this morning, he was Samuel Pepys, I made him a tabard with a Lacey cravet.
> Hereâs a picture of one of the cardies I just finished, itâs for Kazâs friends baby who is a Rainbow baby. It does have 2 sleeves!


My kind of baby cardi Chris, it's so happy looking. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Glad you like the cardi, it's been parcelled up, one mor thing out of the way!
> Well DH rang me a while ago and he is OK!!!L!!!!!!!!!!!!! The doctor said that the tube to the kidney was twisted & the twist had looked like something nasty. He still has to have medicine to sort out the kidney & get it working properly. He had a spinal block so has to stay in hospital tonight & hopefully home tomorrow. I am so relieved, I hope now he can get back to a more cheerful man. I have never seen him so depressed as he has been, he has been so worried. He keeps everything to himself, except at 5am this morning, he was very chatty.
> So the other good news is I can go away with the Norfolkites. We can also start planning things, I think we both thought it was not going to be good news.


Your good news is the best Chris! :sm02: :sm24: xoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> I hope we can. We may be wrapping it up today (Mr. Ric's wishful thinking, I think), but have through tomorrow and probably will need it. Tomorrow may not be as long of a day, though, if we're not on the road. That would be a huge help! Thank you! xxxooo


Thinking of you! xox


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Dh and i are worlds better today but he's not going back to work till tomorrow. One tonsil of his is still inflamed a bit. Glad i don't have them.


Happy to hear you both are not feeling punky anymore... keep on going! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Today! I too hope all is going well.


Hope all is going well for you to Janet. hugs. xoxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I have posted my picture before. Last night I was taking selfies to show Flo to see if she noticed I had 10 inches cut off my hair. She responded immediately and mentioned my hair cut. Mr. Wonderful was sitting across from me looking me in the face and ask where I had gone in the afternoon. I ask of he noticed anything different and he said no. Then again I have to admit he once shaved his full face beard and I did not notice the first time I saw him.


It's a lovely pic Judith!.. I zoomed in. Now I'm finding I like the writing bigger as well. I'm going to say my eyesight seems to be changing, I can see better closer without my glasses now and I'm always looking over them. Sort of irritates me as these glasses aren't that old and it feels like I might need a new Rx. :sm19:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I'm very happy for you, you deserve and probably need the nice weather. I too grumble when the morning sun hits my kitchen window and I see all the cleaning I haven't done!!! xxxx


You haven't seen anything... haha! xoxo


----------



## jinx

Glad he is doing so well. Having to take some medicine will be easy to do compared to what it might have been. ????


LondonChris said:


> Glad you like the cardi, it's been parcelled up, one mor thing out of the way!
> Well DH rang me a while ago and he is OK!!!L!!!!!!!!!!!!! The doctor said that the tube to the kidney was twisted & the twist had looked like something nasty. He still has to have medicine to sort out the kidney & get it working properly. He had a spinal block so has to stay in hospital tonight & hopefully home tomorrow. I am so relieved, I hope now he can get back to a more cheerful man. I have never seen him so depressed as he has been, he has been so worried. He keeps everything to himself, except at 5am this morning, he was very chatty.
> So the other good news is I can go away with the Norfolkites. We can also start planning things, I think we both thought it was not going to be good news.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Would you like me send you some of our snow and ice?
> Ignore the dust and enjoy the sunshine. :sm24:


I'm looking forward to when you retire and become Mav with an "M" and have new adventures! Do I have to wait long? xoxox


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> It's a lovely pic Judith!.. I zoomed in. Now I'm finding I like the writing bigger as well. I'm going to say my eyesight seems to be changing, I can see better closer without my glasses now and I'm always looking over them. Sort of irritates me as these glasses aren't that old and it feels like I might need a new Rx. :sm19:


I am in the same boat. I just made an appointment with the optometrist yesterday. It seems like some times of the day I can see better than others. Because I cannot understand proper English I need to be able to read the closed caption on the t.v. I do have a pair of glasses that I use as sun glasses or wear when I am driving. They must be about 10 years old. I believe I may need to get a pair to wear all the time. I often have my glasses on, but I use them as a hair band more than using them to see with. ????


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear! This is for those who may not know what a Chelsea Pensioner is! xxxxhttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chelsea_Pensioner


This is incredible June, are there more pensioner systems like this? Do you know a Chelsea Pensioner by any chance? xxxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I am in the same boat. I just made an appointment with the optometrist yesterday. It seems like some times of the day I can see better than others. Because I cannot understand proper English I need to be able to read the closed caption on the t.v. I do have a pair of glasses that I use as sun glasses or wear when I am driving. They must be about 10 years old. I believe I may need to get a pair to wear all the time. I often have my glasses on, but I use them as a hair band more than using them to see with. ????


If only hairbands didn't cost $700. Last visit they suggested I try computer glasses for $400. I might do that after a new eye exam to make sure things aren't changing too much. The large floater they said would break up or that I'd get used to... it didn't and I haven't!


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Glad you like the cardi, it's been parcelled up, one mor thing out of the way!
> Well DH rang me a while ago and he is OK!!!L!!!!!!!!!!!!! The doctor said that the tube to the kidney was twisted & the twist had looked like something nasty. He still has to have medicine to sort out the kidney & get it working properly. He had a spinal block so has to stay in hospital tonight & hopefully home tomorrow. I am so relieved, I hope now he can get back to a more cheerful man. I have never seen him so depressed as he has been, he has been so worried. He keeps everything to himself, except at 5am this morning, he was very chatty.
> So the other good news is I can go away with the Norfolkites. We can also start planning things, I think we both thought it was not going to be good news.


That's great news Chris.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Glad you like the cardi, it's been parcelled up, one mor thing out of the way!
> Well DH rang me a while ago and he is OK!!!L!!!!!!!!!!!!! The doctor said that the tube to the kidney was twisted & the twist had looked like something nasty. He still has to have medicine to sort out the kidney & get it working properly. He had a spinal block so has to stay in hospital tonight & hopefully home tomorrow. I am so relieved, I hope now he can get back to a more cheerful man. I have never seen him so depressed as he has been, he has been so worried. He keeps everything to himself, except at 5am this morning, he was very chatty.
> So the other good news is I can go away with the Norfolkites. We can also start planning things, I think we both thought it was not going to be good news.


What a relief. See you in Norfolk xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> We're fine. Mr. D is at Melissa's and just put in his final day at work as 4/12. It's happening!
> 
> I'm up at DS's while he's in Switzerland. I'm mending, cleaning, cooking and baking. I've been on school pick up duty which helps everyone out and is fun.
> 
> I had two more good-bye luncheons with 3 more to go. I'll be down to TN at the end of the month and then back here for a couple more weeks before actual move.
> 
> I've been working on mindless market bags out of bright colors to cheer me up on these dreary days.


You must be so excited, as you say, it's really happening!! Thrilled for you & your DH in your new life!! New address when you get around to it please!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Many people I know are buying their glasses online from Zenni optical. They say they are wonderful and very inexpensive. I was thinking of trying them. They do have a 100% satisfaction guarantee for exchanges or 50% for returned glasses.


Islander said:


> If only hairbands didn't cost $700. Last visit they suggested I try computer glasses for $400. I might do that after a new eye exam to make sure things aren't changing too much. The large floater they said would break up or that I'd get used to... it didn't and I haven't!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Glad you like the cardi, it's been parcelled up, one mor thing out of the way!
> Well DH rang me a while ago and he is OK!!!L!!!!!!!!!!!!! The doctor said that the tube to the kidney was twisted & the twist had looked like something nasty. He still has to have medicine to sort out the kidney & get it working properly. He had a spinal block so has to stay in hospital tonight & hopefully home tomorrow. I am so relieved, I hope now he can get back to a more cheerful man. I have never seen him so depressed as he has been, he has been so worried. He keeps everything to himself, except at 5am this morning, he was very chatty.
> So the other good news is I can go away with the Norfolkites. We can also start planning things, I think we both thought it was not going to be good news.


Delighted to hear that Chris, I really am!! Aren't men funny that they won't talk about anything involving feelings? Quite understandable that he was a bit scared but it sounds like all will be well!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> You haven't seen anything... haha! xoxo


Maybe I should put my sun spex on before I go into the kitchen when we have such a bright morning?!! :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> This is incredible June, are there more pensioner systems like this? Do you know a Chelsea Pensioner by any chance? xxxx


Interesting, huh? I don't know about any other schemes, I seem to think this may be unique but Janet will know and I beieve she said she knows a lady Chelsea Pensioner!! Tell us more, Janet!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Many people I know are buying their glasses online from Zenni optical. They say they are wonderful and very inexpensive. I was thinking of trying them. They do have a 100% satisfaction guarantee for exchanges or 50% for returned glasses.


I got my last glasses from ASDA, which I believe is part of Walmart. Really pleased with them and the 2 pairs, one was sunglasses with the non reflective lenses and they were both varifocals, came to £120!! Really pleased with them!!xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Glad you like the cardi, it's been parcelled up, one mor thing out of the way!
> Well DH rang me a while ago and he is OK!!!L!!!!!!!!!!!!! The doctor said that the tube to the kidney was twisted & the twist had looked like something nasty. He still has to have medicine to sort out the kidney & get it working properly. He had a spinal block so has to stay in hospital tonight & hopefully home tomorrow. I am so relieved, I hope now he can get back to a more cheerful man. I have never seen him so depressed as he has been, he has been so worried. He keeps everything to himself, except at 5am this morning, he was very chatty.
> So the other good news is I can go away with the Norfolkites. We can also start planning things, I think we both thought it was not going to be good news.


Fantastic news and great that you can now start looking forward to Norfolk seriously. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm at Stephens, and just had a KFC and it was ok for once. I can't believe they got the order right and the food was quite tasty if not a little too salty. 

Donna came this morning and is feeling lots better. She had good news about her breast and has to go back to see them to see what they are going to advise. It all seems very positive. 

Pam I hope you have moved out of your house and the weather is picking up for you. It's been very windy here. 

I'm going to catchup now.


----------



## jinx

I find most fast food is a bit salty. Probably because I do not use much salt when I cook.
Glad Donna is feeling better. Hoping the final advise will be as positive as what she has heard so far.



grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm at Stephens, and just had a KFC and it was ok for once. I can't believe they got the order right and the food was quite tasty if not a little too salty.
> 
> Donna came this morning and is feeling lots better. She had good news about her breast and has to go back to see them to see what they are going to advise. It all seems very positive.
> 
> Pam I hope you have moved out of your house and the weather is picking up for you. It's been very windy here.
> 
> I'm going to catchup now.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Flo doesn't do windows.???? I would have to send Jason's father. He has done my windows, but to be truthful he does not do a good job. ???? However, I will let him do my windows again this spring. As no one else offers to do that nasty job.


Jinx it's lovely to see a photo of you. Thankyou I can picture you now. I've bought a book at the thrift shop about a woman who got jilted and so she joined a knit and knatter group. I bet it's good. I'm ready in bed to start it. Talking about Windows, mine are absolutely filthy but I can't get up to do them.


----------



## grandmatof4

I think the hawks will deliberately chase the mourning doves into windows and patio doors in order to catch them.


nitz8catz said:


> I'll be happy to be able to wipe off the imprints of all the mourning doves that have run into the patio doors. We have hawk cut outs on the glass, and keep the blinds partially closed. And they still run into the doors. It's good that they are thickly built birds and most just shake it off and fly off again. (Although one flew straight into a hawk after running into the glass) I swear that mourning doves are the worst flyers of the pigeon family. I'm sure it's that long tail.


----------



## jinx

Sweet dreams. Your book does sound quite interesting. It is raining here and the window that was clean is not all splattered with rain drops.


grandma susan said:


> Jinx it's lovely to see a photo of you. Thankyou I can picture you now. I've bought a book at the thrift shop about a woman who got jilted and so she joined a knit and knatter group. I bet it's good. I'm ready in bed to start it. Talking about Windows, mine are absolutely filthy but I can't get up to do them.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Jinx it's lovely to see a photo of you. Thankyou I can picture you now. I've bought a book at the thrift shop about a woman who got jilted and so she joined a knit and knatter group. I bet it's good. I'm ready in bed to start it. Talking about Windows, mine are absolutely filthy but I can't get up to do them.


What's the title of the book?


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from an extremely wet and extremely windy Wales, it has rained and blown all night. All the fields are getting flooded and the bottom of our garden looks like a lake. That has never flooded before and strangely enough it's just where they have taken all the trees out, I shall be very annoyed if they are the cause of it and will put in a very strong complaint. DH has decided to go out in it to see what is happening even though it's pouring with rain. He has decided so it will be. Hopefully it will clear up a bit before we leave this afternoon.
Nothing to do this morning except chuck a few things in a case so will do some knitting. I finished another 1898 hat last night so have started a No Purl Ribbed Scarf for something mindless to do. Hope you're all having better weather than us. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a wild wet and windy Surrey. The WI talk last night by the Chelsea Pensioner was amazing. He is at least 85 and talked for a hour with out notes and was very humorous and had us in stitches.

I got all the knitted squares back for our town, so today I think I will be sewing them together.

Nothing much else planned for today.

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EDT and 2'C (36'F). We will be warming up to 9'C (48'F) later this afternoon with heavy rain and a thunderstorm!
I picked up my car last night. Started it up and realized how loud it was. I need someone to look at the exhaust, right after I get the oil changed. But it's nice to have my old car back. I feel more comfortable with it in traffic. Which is good because there is a shutdown on the highway again today. Yesterday the highway was shutdown halfway home for most of the day and only opened up just as I was going home.
I took the sock project to work and was able to do a few rows early in the morning. My Spector is growing at home. I'm not using as much yarn as I thought I would, so I probably have enough yarn for another sweater. Although I think I will make the Spector a little longer.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wild wet and windy Surrey. The WI talk last night by the Chelsea Pensioner was amazing. He is at least 85 and talked for a hour with out notes and was very humorous and had us in stitches.
> 
> I got all the knitted squares back for our town, so today I think I will be sewing them together.
> 
> Nothing much else planned for today.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Happy Thursday.
I want to be like that when I am 85. (Although I need to leave myself notes already)
Happy seaming. That's always my most dreaded part of the job.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from an extremely wet and extremely windy Wales, it has rained and blown all night. All the fields are getting flooded and the bottom of our garden looks like a lake. That has never flooded before and strangely enough it's just where they have taken all the trees out, I shall be very annoyed if they are the cause of it and will put in a very strong complaint. DH has decided to go out in it to see what is happening even though it's pouring with rain. He has decided so it will be. Hopefully it will clear up a bit before we leave this afternoon.
> Nothing to do this morning except chuck a few things in a case so will do some knitting. I finished another 1898 hat last night so have started a No Purl Ribbed Scarf for something mindless to do. Hope you're all having better weather than us. xx


Get DH to take a shovel and create a little drainage ditch, if there is anywhere to drain the water. Our problem with our backyard is that the land behind us is higher, so we ARE the low spot. Our pond in the backyard will definitely grow today. So long as we don't have a pond in the basement, we're fine. I'm not going out to the backyard to be a duck.
Hopefully the weather won't affect your trip.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandmatof4 said:


> I think the hawks will deliberately chase the mourning doves into windows and patio doors in order to catch them.


You're probably right, but these birds are so awkward that they run into the patio doors even when the squirrels chase them.
Do you have as many mourning doves as us, or are we just lucky that way?


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Jinx it's lovely to see a photo of you. Thankyou I can picture you now. I've bought a book at the thrift shop about a woman who got jilted and so she joined a knit and knatter group. I bet it's good. I'm ready in bed to start it. Talking about Windows, mine are absolutely filthy but I can't get up to do them.


That would be an interesting book. Tell us more when you're farther along.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Get DH to take a shovel and create a little drainage ditch, if there is anywhere to drain the water. Our problem with our backyard is that the land behind us is higher, so we ARE the low spot. Our pond in the backyard will definitely grow today. So long as we don't have a pond in the basement, we're fine. I'm not going out to the backyard to be a duck.
> Hopefully the weather won't affect your trip.


It's not a little drainage ditch we need, more like a 10 foot trench. our house is high enough not to get flooded but the lane just down the road is flooded and further along is deeper but DH thinks we should be able to get out, hope our car agrees. The lowest point along here is the lane so all the fields drain off onto it. It is clearing up a bit so hopefully we should be OK to go. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm at Stephens, and just had a KFC and it was ok for once. I can't believe they got the order right and the food was quite tasty if not a little too salty.
> 
> Donna came this morning and is feeling lots better. She had good news about her breast and has to go back to see them to see what they are going to advise. It all seems very positive.





jinx said:


> I find most fast food is a bit salty. Probably because I do not use much salt when I cook.
> Glad Donna is feeling better. Hoping the final advise will be as positive as what she has heard so far.


All the fast food is too salty, I find, but KFC is the worse. I judge this by how much water I drink afterwards. Our local KFC always gets the order wrong. And they're not that busy. We check the bag now all the time to make sure they have packed everything so I don't have to go back.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I got my last glasses from ASDA, which I believe is part of Walmart. Really pleased with them and the 2 pairs, one was sunglasses with the non reflective lenses and they were both varifocals, came to £120!! Really pleased with them!!xx


Great price and great that they are just what you wanted.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Many people I know are buying their glasses online from Zenni optical. They say they are wonderful and very inexpensive. I was thinking of trying them. They do have a 100% satisfaction guarantee for exchanges or 50% for returned glasses.


I've purchased my last 3 glasses from Clearly.ca. Mum got her last 2 from the same place. Their prices are going up and their selection of frames has gone down, but we can still find something we like and, because they are Canadian, I don't have to wait for them to clear customs. Mum returned one of her pairs because it wasn't the same colour once she had it in her hands and they sent her another pair in another colour without any problem. You can return the glasses for up to year. (Plus 2 weeks, because mum had a pair that were over the 1 year mark when the arm broke and they replaced them anyways. No cost to her except shipping.)
I buy specialty glasses from a local store because of the amount of time that I spend on the computer and my local store also adjusted my Clearly glasses since I was buying glasses from them too.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> If only hairbands didn't cost $700. Last visit they suggested I try computer glasses for $400. I might do that after a new eye exam to make sure things aren't changing too much. The large floater they said would break up or that I'd get used to... it didn't and I haven't!


My computer glasses haven't ever cost $400. Unless you are talking about 1 lens. 
These are the computer lens that I get:
http://www.zeiss.ca/vision-care/en/eyeglass-lenses-from-zeiss/officelens.html
They have a short focal length so you don't have to tilt your head back to look at the screen. Just don't go walking down the hall with them.
Definitely get that floater looked at.
Also try Clearly.ca, they're located in BC.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from an extremely wet and extremely windy Wales, it has rained and blown all night. All the fields are getting flooded and the bottom of our garden looks like a lake. That has never flooded before and strangely enough it's just where they have taken all the trees out, I shall be very annoyed if they are the cause of it and will put in a very strong complaint. DH has decided to go out in it to see what is happening even though it's pouring with rain. He has decided so it will be. Hopefully it will clear up a bit before we leave this afternoon.
> Nothing to do this morning except chuck a few things in a case so will do some knitting. I finished another 1898 hat last night so have started a No Purl Ribbed Scarf for something mindless to do. Hope you're all having better weather than us. xx


Good morning! Hope you have an easy journey to Manchester and all is well when you get there!! Don't stress about your new garden pond, deal with it when you get home! Lotsaa love xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wild wet and windy Surrey. The WI talk last night by the Chelsea Pensioner was amazing. He is at least 85 and talked for a hour with out notes and was very humorous and had us in stitches.
> 
> I got all the knitted squares back for our town, so today I think I will be sewing them together.
> 
> Nothing much else planned for today.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


That sounds like an interesting and fun evening!! Hope you haven't got to block all those squares! I say that because I am in the middle of blocking mine, what a back aching drag that is!!!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Glad you like the cardi, it's been parcelled up, one mor thing out of the way!
> Well DH rang me a while ago and he is OK!!!L!!!!!!!!!!!!! The doctor said that the tube to the kidney was twisted & the twist had looked like something nasty. He still has to have medicine to sort out the kidney & get it working properly. He had a spinal block so has to stay in hospital tonight & hopefully home tomorrow. I am so relieved, I hope now he can get back to a more cheerful man. I have never seen him so depressed as he has been, he has been so worried. He keeps everything to himself, except at 5am this morning, he was very chatty.
> So the other good news is I can go away with the Norfolkites. We can also start planning things, I think we both thought it was not going to be good news.


Great news Chris.
I hope this is sign that things will start getting better for both of you.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to sign off now. The accident on the highway has been pulled to the side, but there is still a backup.
Everyone have a great day.
Knit Night for me.


----------



## jinx

Hello everyone. I am so happy to see you. First thing I noticed this a.m. is that Hulu was not streaming, so I tried Netflix and it was not working. So was forced to watch junk on t.v. which thankfully was working. Turned on computer and there was no service. Okay, I will use my phone. Nope that also did not work. What is one to do at 3 a.m.? I never thought to knit as that is not part of my very early morning routine. All of a sudden I saw the lights go on in the router. Oh happy days I am back online. I missed you all. ????????????????


----------



## jinx

grandmatof4 said:


> I think the hawks will deliberately chase the mourning doves into windows and patio doors in order to catch them.


How crafty of those hawks. The mourning doves seem to be easily lead into the glass.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Hello everyone. I am so happy to see you. First thing I noticed this a.m. is that Hulu was not streaming, so I tried Netflix and it was not working. So was forced to watch junk on t.v. which thankfully was working. Turned on computer and there was no service. Okay, I will use my phone. Nope that also did not work. What is one to do at 3 a.m.? I never thought to knit as that is not part of my very early morning routine. All of a sudden I saw the lights go on in the router. Oh happy days I am back online. I missed you all. ????????????????


Sorry you lost us for a while, perhaps all your gadgets were trying to tell you to go back to sleep it's too early. xx :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from an extremely wet and extremely windy Wales, it has rained and blown all night. All the fields are getting flooded and the bottom of our garden looks like a lake. That has never flooded before and strangely enough it's just where they have taken all the trees out, I shall be very annoyed if they are the cause of it and will put in a very strong complaint. DH has decided to go out in it to see what is happening even though it's pouring with rain. He has decided so it will be. Hopefully it will clear up a bit before we leave this afternoon.
> Nothing to do this morning except chuck a few things in a case so will do some knitting. I finished another 1898 hat last night so have started a No Purl Ribbed Scarf for something mindless to do. Hope you're all having better weather than us. xx


Morning. Sorry your day has started off so very wet and windy. It is a good thing you have a barn to build an ark in. ???? 
I will be thinking of you as you travel today. Make sure to chuck your knitting in your case.


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a good time was had by all last night. 
Have fun with your squares. Sewing together is not my favorite thing to do in knitting. Hope you enjoy your Thursday.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wild wet and windy Surrey. The WI talk last night by the Chelsea Pensioner was amazing. He is at least 85 and talked for a hour with out notes and was very humorous and had us in stitches.
> 
> I got all the knitted squares back for our town, so today I think I will be sewing them together.
> 
> Nothing much else planned for today.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Sorry your day has started off so very wet and windy. It is a good thing you have a barn to build an ark in. ????
> I will be thinking of you as you travel today. Make sure to chuck your knitting in your case.


Not sure if I will take my knitting. By the time we get there and have something to eat and a couple of drinks it will be bedtime and my appointment is at 9.40 although I will go round there earlier and he will probably see me so after I get there and then back home again. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry you lost us for a while, perhaps all your gadgets were trying to tell you to go back to sleep it's too early. xx :sm23:


Our neighboring states had terrible weather last night. Wondering if that caused the problem. I find it interesting with all the storms, snow and ice we have had that we never lost power or lost internet service. Flo is stressing because Facebook is not working. Seems a lot of electronics are not working on this side of the pond. 
I remember the days before internet and the t.v. stations signed off at midnight. What would I have done then. Maybe dust, vacuum, clean, wash windows, etc.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure if I will take my knitting. By the time we get there and have something to eat and a couple of drinks it will be bedtime and my appointment is at 9.40 although I will go round there earlier and he will probably see me so after I get there and then back home again. xx


I usually take it just in case. Easy to pack and unpack even if it is not needed. Of course I would be knitting if someone else was driving.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Itâs a beautiful sunny day here, wind has dropped.
> DH left at 6 this morning, my DD went with him but wasnât let in with him so she has come home. The boys were a little confused that Mummy had disappeared this morning, but were so good. Oscar had class assembly this morning, he was Samuel Pepys, I made him a tabard with a Lacey cravet.
> Hereâs a picture of one of the cardies I just finished, itâs for Kazâs friends baby who is a Rainbow baby. It does have 2 sleeves!


That's cute Chris. I love rainbows.


----------



## SaxonLady

UteWhite1128 said:


> I love this design. Great job with this project.


Hello Ute. How is Georgia?


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I never doubted it for a moment, stop being paranoid! xxxx


I'll be paranoid if I want to! Actually it's not something I've ever suffered from. After nearly 150 years between us we have a lot of stories to tell!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Don't know how you remember who you've got when and what to do with them when you pass them back!!!
> :sm23: xxxx


I have an adorable little blue diary that fits in my bag or pocket. I have a tear-off weekly planner as a mouse pad and a whiteboard by the front door with a rolling 7-day planner. And lots and lots of to-do lists.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Glad you like the cardi, it's been parcelled up, one mor thing out of the way!
> Well DH rang me a while ago and he is OK!!!L!!!!!!!!!!!!! The doctor said that the tube to the kidney was twisted & the twist had looked like something nasty. He still has to have medicine to sort out the kidney & get it working properly. He had a spinal block so has to stay in hospital tonight & hopefully home tomorrow. I am so relieved, I hope now he can get back to a more cheerful man. I have never seen him so depressed as he has been, he has been so worried. He keeps everything to himself, except at 5am this morning, he was very chatty.
> So the other good news is I can go away with the Norfolkites. We can also start planning things, I think we both thought it was not going to be good news.


Chris, that is wonderful news. Such a relief for you both. Not long now until Norfolk!


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> This is incredible June, are there more pensioner systems like this? Do you know a Chelsea Pensioner by any chance? xxxx


Now that they have accepted ladies as Chelsea Pensioners I know a couple of them quite well.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Interesting, huh? I don't know about any other schemes, I seem to think this may be unique but Janet will know and I beieve she said she knows a lady Chelsea Pensioner!! Tell us more, Janet!!!


The first lady accepted is a bit shy, but the second one, Madge goes anywhere and does anything requested of her. DH and I went up to Oak Apple Day and all the Pensioners were lined up while we all entered. DH looked shocked when Madge walked forward and gave me a huge hug. They look so smart. The other lady I know well is Charmain Coleman, known to all as Bimbo because of the things she used to get up to in the Army. She was a sheer terror to all, mates and officers alike! Now she jumps out of planes and all the unusual things that Madge is too much of a lady to do. I also know Audrey Merton. There are 14 ladies altogether. I have met many of the men, but remember no names. One greeted me at Oak Apple Day when he saw my WRAC badge with the words Ah! Warm, Round And Cuddly. We happily accept that.

It is a wonderful place and well worth a visit. Anyone can visit and there are occasional coach tours. I recommend it.


----------



## SaxonLady

The sun is shining ATM. I have to collect the twins again at 3 o'clock. 

It is my youngest son's 40th birthday today. I cannot believe it. I don't know what he is doing. This is Ceawlin, pronounced Shawlin, known as Elk. Ceawlin was the founding king of Anglo-Saxon Wessex. He would have pronounced his name Kyowlin, 'Ce' being halfway between Ch and K, so the Old English ceorce became the modern church or kirk.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> How very exciting, I am very envious!! Hope the bed fits the DD!!! xxxx


So do I, but I somehow think, that B H might have to sleep in the smaller bed, whenever she is with us! ????????


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Glad you like the cardi, it's been parcelled up, one mor thing out of the way!
> Well DH rang me a while ago and he is OK!!!L!!!!!!!!!!!!! The doctor said that the tube to the kidney was twisted & the twist had looked like something nasty. He still has to have medicine to sort out the kidney & get it working properly. He had a spinal block so has to stay in hospital tonight & hopefully home tomorrow. I am so relieved, I hope now he can get back to a more cheerful man. I have never seen him so depressed as he has been, he has been so worried. He keeps everything to himself, except at 5am this morning, he was very chatty.
> So the other good news is I can go away with the Norfolkites. We can also start planning things, I think we both thought it was not going to be good news.


That is such great news, Chris! So happy for you both! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm at Stephens, and just had a KFC and it was ok for once. I can't believe they got the order right and the food was quite tasty if not a little too salty.
> 
> Donna came this morning and is feeling lots better. She had good news about her breast and has to go back to see them to see what they are going to advise. It all seems very positive.
> 
> Pam I hope you have moved out of your house and the weather is picking up for you. It's been very windy here.
> 
> I'm going to catchup now.


That is wonderful for Donna!

Not moved out yet, but will be by 11:59 p.m. tonight. Will stay over at the other house tonight and then I'm not sure if we will leave town tomorrow or wait until Saturday. That's Mr. Ric's decision. I think we would all like to have a day of not running around like crazy people. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That sounds like an interesting and fun evening!! Hope you haven't got to block all those squares! I say that because I am in the middle of blocking mine, what a back aching drag that is!!!!! xxxx


Ditto from me, Josephine! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I need to sign off now. The accident on the highway has been pulled to the side, but there is still a backup.
> Everyone have a great day.
> Knit Night for me.


Be safe. Enjoy Knit Night. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Josephine! xxxooo


No, not blocking just loads of joining together. Good luck with all move. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> Your good news is the best Chris! :sm02: :sm24: xoxo


????????????????
:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## LondonChris

That's what I told him!


jinx said:


> Glad he is doing so well. Having to take some medicine will be easy to do compared to what it might have been. ????


----------



## LondonChris

I can hope!


nitz8catz said:


> Great news Chris.
> I hope this is sign that things will start getting better for both of you.


----------



## LondonChris

You do suffer with your commute, I must say I don't miss my commute I did before retiring. My journey should have taken 10 minutes but I often took over an hour. Safe driving ! Xx


nitz8catz said:


> I need to sign off now. The accident on the highway has been pulled to the side, but there is still a backup.
> Everyone have a great day.
> Knit Night for me.


----------



## LondonChris

Good luck, hope you get good results.


Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure if I will take my knitting. By the time we get there and have something to eat and a couple of drinks it will be bedtime and my appointment is at 9.40 although I will go round there earlier and he will probably see me so after I get there and then back home again. xx


----------



## LondonChris

It's been on our news today about Facebook, What's App & other apps going down. As you said what did we used to do. I often ok at my GSs on the iPad, even the 3 year old is good on,it. We moan they are on it too much but the little one has been learning his letters & recognises his numbers. Must admit I was looking at my iPad at 5am because I was wide awake.


jinx said:


> Our neighboring states had terrible weather last night. Wondering if that caused the problem. I find it interesting with all the storms, snow and ice we have had that we never lost power or lost internet service. Flo is stressing because Facebook is not working. Seems a lot of electronics are not working on this side of the pond.
> I remember the days before internet and the t.v. stations signed off at midnight. What would I have done then. Maybe dust, vacuum, clean, wash windows, etc.


----------



## LondonChris

Yeh! I'm really looking forward to it. Mr B already sounds better, he's had a rough time recently, which is understandable, but boy has he been grumpy!


SaxonLady said:


> Chris, that is wonderful news. Such a relief for you both. Not long now until Norfolk!


----------



## LondonChris

I really admire that wonderful people. I have been outside home in Chelsea but have never been in. Thanks for telling us about the people you know.


SaxonLady said:


> The first lady accepted is a bit shy, but the second one, Madge goes anywhere and does anything requested of her. DH and I went up to Oak Apple Day and all the Pensioners were lined up while we all entered. DH looked shocked when Madge walked forward and gave me a huge hug. They look so smart. The other lady I know well is Charmain Coleman, known to all as Bimbo because of the things she used to get up to in the Army. She was a sheer terror to all, mates and officers alike! Now she jumps out of planes and all the unusual things that Madge is too much of a lady to do. I also know Audrey Merton. There are 14 ladies altogether. I have met many of the men, but remember no names. One greeted me at Oak Apple Day when he saw my WRAC badge with the words Ah! Warm, Round And Cuddly. We happily accept that.
> 
> It is a wonderful place and well worth a visit. Anyone can visit and there are occasional coach tours. I recommend it.


----------



## LondonChris

Happy birthday Ceawlin, hope he has a good day.


SaxonLady said:


> The sun is shining ATM. I have to collect the twins again at 3 o'clock.
> 
> It is my youngest son's 40th birthday today. I cannot believe it. I don't know what he is doing. This is Ceawlin, pronounced Shawlin, known as Elk. Ceawlin was the founding king of Anglo-Saxon Wessex. He would have pronounced his name Kyowlin, 'Ce' being halfway between Ch and K, so the Old English ceorce became the modern church or kirk.


----------



## LondonChris

Are you travelling down together or do you have to drive down on your own. Whatever you do hope the journey is good for you.


Miss Pam said:


> That is wonderful for Donna!
> 
> Not moved out yet, but will be by 11:59 p.m. tonight. Will stay over at the other house tonight and then I'm not sure if we will leave town tomorrow or wait until Saturday. That's Mr. Ric's decision. I think we would all like to have a day of not running around like crazy people. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

Don't envy you all those ends. I've been sewing up a cardigan today but I'm really bored now. I'm going to cast on another cardi.
quote=PurpleFi]No, not blocking just loads of joining together. Good luck with all move. Xxxxxxxx[/quote]


----------



## LondonChris

Well I seem to have taken over! Thanks for all the good wishes. MrB is still in hospital. He had lots of tubes & things still attached this morning. He phoned this morning & told Kaz that he had given 3 litre bottles & he couldn’t go home until he had filled them! I rang him back & sad to recheck that amount! Kaz is going up to see him when the boys get back from school, he said he needs after shave, he must be getting better! Not sure if he will be home tonight.


----------



## LondonChris

STOP PRESS. he just rang to say he can come home.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> STOP PRESS. he just rang to say he can come home.


Great news xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> STOP PRESS. he just rang to say he can come home.


Great news, he must have been 'doing' well. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Hi everyone, safely tucked up in our hotel room, not a bad journey up after the initial getting out of our lane which was flooded in quite a few places but the car managed to swim through them OK. Followed the River Severn for the first hour and it was flooded all the way along, luckily just over fields. Now waiting to go down and have something to eat. Did decide to bring my knitting so will settle down after and watch TV and perhaps get some done. Also brought the TM so will finish the day with that as usual. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm back from Stephens. I live in a suitcase hahaha.. I did my Asda shop (cos it's Thursday so as to keep our jinx normal). Put groceries away and went for a hot chocolate with Karen. Andrew gets his hip operation a week come Monday. Then at 4ish marg came home from the lakes so we had a cup of tea together after all we haven't seen each other since Monday. I've had a lovely hot bath and hair washed and in my cuddly pjs because it windy outside. It's been a sunny day but windy.

I'll do a catch up. I can't think of anything else to tell you today. No moaningssssssss


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> What's the title of the book?


The title is downstairs and I'm up....ill find out tomorrow. It's something about christmas


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> No, not blocking just loads of joining together. Good luck with all move. Xxxxxxxx


Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Happy birthday Ceawlin, hope he has a good day.


Happy Birthday to him from me, too, Janet! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> STOP PRESS. he just rang to say he can come home.


Fantastic! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> STOP PRESS. he just rang to say he can come home.


Fantastic Chrissy. Give him a grandma Susan hug


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Yeh! I'm really looking forward to it. Mr B already sounds better, he's had a rough time recently, which is understandable, but boy has he been grumpy!


Must be a relief for him just to know what the trouble has been, I expect he won't be so grumpy now! I wish him well!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> STOP PRESS. he just rang to say he can come home.


Yay, that's great!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi everyone, safely tucked up in our hotel room, not a bad journey up after the initial getting out of our lane which was flooded in quite a few places but the car managed to swim through them OK. Followed the River Severn for the first hour and it was flooded all the way along, luckily just over fields. Now waiting to go down and have something to eat. Did decide to bring my knitting so will settle down after and watch TV and perhaps get some done. Also brought the TM so will finish the day with that as usual. xx


Gad to hear you have all the essentials!! Hope you sleep well!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm back from Stephens. I live in a suitcase hahaha.. I did my Asda shop (cos it's Thursday so as to keep our jinx normal). Put groceries away and went for a hot chocolate with Karen. Andrew gets his hip operation a week come Monday. Then at 4ish marg came home from the lakes so we had a cup of tea together after all we haven't seen each other since Monday. I've had a lovely hot bath and hair washed and in my cuddly pjs because it windy outside. It's been a sunny day but windy.
> 
> I'll do a catch up. I can't think of anything else to tell you today. No moaningssssssss


Bet you're glad to be back home in the warm!! We had sleet and a hail and goodness knows what else today, oh, and a lot of wind, blew the roof off a block of flats not far from me!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Gad to hear you have all the essentials!! Hope you sleep well!! xxxx


Now full of Cumberland sausage, peas, mash and gravy and will settle down with my soaps and knitting. xxxx


----------



## jinx

There are pluses and minuses with leaving the kids on their electronic. They are indeed a great learning tool. However playing out in the sunshine with friends is also a good learning tool and probably healthier for the kiddo's in the long run. Moderation.


LondonChris said:


> It's been on our news today about Facebook, What's App & other apps going down. As you said what did we used to do. I often ok at my GSs on the iPad, even the 3 year old is good on,it. We moan they are on it too much but the little one has been learning his letters & recognises his numbers. Must admit I was looking at my iPad at 5am because I was wide awake.


----------



## jinx

Thanks for trying to get me normal. It is a hopeless cause. I did need the reminder as for some unknown reason I keep thinking it is Saturday. It is nice outside so I text my neighbor that I was out on the deck. Sadly she was away but would have been right over as we do that quite often during the warmer months. Lucky you getting to visit with your friends so often.


grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm back from Stephens. I live in a suitcase hahaha.. I did my Asda shop (cos it's Thursday so as to keep our jinx normal). Put groceries away and went for a hot chocolate with Karen. Andrew gets his hip operation a week come Monday. Then at 4ish marg came home from the lakes so we had a cup of tea together after all we haven't seen each other since Monday. I've had a lovely hot bath and hair washed and in my cuddly pjs because it windy outside. It's been a sunny day but windy.
> 
> I'll do a catch up. I can't think of anything else to tell you today. No moaningssssssss


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Birthday to him from me, too, Janet! xxxooo


Am I too take to say "*Happy BIRTHDAY, Ceawlin* xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> STOP PRESS. he just rang to say he can come home.





Miss Pam said:


> Fantastic! xxxooo


That is excellent, I hope he feels much better now! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi everyone, safely tucked up in our hotel room, not a bad journey up after the initial getting out of our lane which was flooded in quite a few places but the car managed to swim through them OK. Followed the River Severn for the first hour and it was flooded all the way along, luckily just over fields. Now waiting to go down and have something to eat. Did decide to bring my knitting so will settle down after and watch TV and perhaps get some done. Also brought the TM so will finish the day with that as usual. xx





London Girl said:


> Gad to hear you have all the essentials!! Hope you sleep well!! xxxx


What she said xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Not to rub it in, but it's absolutely beautiful here today, I've had the front door open for over an hour and the sun is just streaming in.... downside it show's all the dust. The sky is blue as anything.





Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful and hopeful!!! xxxooo


Trish, I hope your weather, & every one else's, continues (or begins) to be fine???? & your Spring ???? season continues to warm your days!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I will be thinking of your husband while he goes through this surgery. Hoping everything goes smoothly and that he is home and healthy very quickly.





Miss Pam said:


> What a lovely photo of a beautiful woman! :sm02: xxxooo


I agree wholeheartedly with you Pam! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I agree. I think you will do more damage by NOT picking up the baby and finding out what is wrong.
> My advice for modern mums, baby first, social media/cell phones second. I see so many young mums around here with the baby almost hanging out of the baby seat but they are concentrating on their cell phones.





linkan said:


> I've seen that alot too and it urkes me.


The exact same thing happens here also, the young mum carrying their babe precariously, on her shoulder, with nothing protecting the babes' sensitive skin; then they wonder why their little one is screaming, and won't go to sleep, when the babe is so tired!????????

Some parents, these days, don't seem to care about the well-being of their New Born, or it hasn't sunken in that their baby is a living human, and not a doll!!!
Thankfully these mums can go voluntarily, or involuntarily, to these purpose built, live in facilities, where they can learn how to be a better mum, and also how to look after their baby, & read the cues that baby gives out!

I don't have any data on how well these places work, but while I was still working, there was very distinct Improvement, in the number of babies admitted to hospitals, in a very bad way, and the mothers are treating their babies a whole lot better, also! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Not to rub it in, but it's absolutely beautiful here today, I've had the front door open for over an hour and the sun is just streaming in.... downside it show's all the dust. The sky is blue as anything.





Barn-dweller said:


> Huh. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Your Spring will come soon, it is just taking its time!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice

LondonChris said:


> Itâs a beautiful sunny day here, wind has dropped.
> DH left at 6 this morning, my DD went with him but wasnât let in with him so she has come home. The boys were a little confused that Mummy had disappeared this morning, but were so good. Oscar had class assembly this morning, he was Samuel Pepys, I made him a tabard with a Lacey cravet.
> Hereâs a picture of one of the cardies I just finished, itâs for Kazâs friends baby who is a Rainbow baby. It does have 2 sleeves!


That is lovely and I had to look up what a rainbow baby is that brought tears to my eyes!!


----------



## binkbrice

We had storms today went to get Michael and found this


----------



## binkbrice

When I got home 20 minutes later this is what I found


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> We had storms today went to get Michael and found this


Must have been a powerful wind. Sad. We finally had a nice day. It was wonderful to roll down the car window. We took friends to a Grange St. Patrick's day dinner. I laughed so hard when I opened a card from my friend. I had sent her the same card. It had a hunky guy and said there was a leprechaun in his picture to find. Inside said there wasn't but it was fun trying to find it.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> My computer glasses haven't ever cost $400. Unless you are talking about 1 lens.
> These are the computer lens that I get:
> http://www.zeiss.ca/vision-care/en/eyeglass-lenses-from-zeiss/officelens.html
> They have a short focal length so you don't have to tilt your head back to look at the screen. Just don't go walking down the hall with them.
> Definitely get that floater looked at.
> Also try Clearly.ca, they're located in BC.


I got mine from BJ and like them. I stepped onthem and the man fixed them like new. When they felt loose he tightened them no charge. I got him a lottery ticket. Hope he won.


----------



## jollypolly

I have started a sweater that fits 2x but I'm between 2x and 3x. I started the gauge test and it came out 5 inches instead of 4 inches. Would that Mean it would maybe fit me? If I used a size 7 needle instead of 6 would it come out bigger?


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> When I got home 20 minutes later this is what I found


Oops. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very windy Manchester. Got to the hospital early was in and out by 8.45, all OK hopefully for another year so now packing up ready for the long trek home. See you when we get there. xx


----------



## jinx

Coniferous trees have shallow roots. Good thing there was nothing important underneath it. Were the winds that strong?


binkbrice said:


> When I got home 20 minutes later this is what I found


----------



## jinx

jollypolly said:


> Must have been a powerful wind. Sad. We finally had a nice day. It was wonderful to roll down the car window. We took friends to a Grange St. Patrick's day dinner. I laughed so hard when I opened a card from my friend. I had sent her the same card. It had a hunky guy and said there was a leprechaun in his picture to find. Inside said there wasn't but it was fun trying to find it.


That is funny. Great minds think alike. It will be nice to get fresh air after the awful winter we have had.


----------



## jinx

jollypolly said:


> I got mine from BJ and like them. I stepped onthem and the man fixed them like new. When they felt loose he tightened them no charge. I got him a lottery ticket. Hope he won.


Harold bought frames that were guaranteed to go back to their original shape no matter what you did to them. A few months later he got hit in the eye hard enough to knock his eye out of the socket. The glasses saved his eye, but were terribly twisted and bent. The company replaced the frames and were amazed at the damage to the frames. What is interesting is about a year later I found those frames and they were nearly returned to original shape. Guess the company was correct the frames had a memory and sometimes that memory was a little slow.


----------



## jinx

jollypolly said:


> I have started a sweater that fits 2x but I'm between 2x and 3x. I started the gauge test and it came out 5 inches instead of 4 inches. Would that Mean it would maybe fit me? If I used a size 7 needle instead of 6 would it come out bigger?


I think it would be very large. One extra inch per swatch makes many extra inches in completed sweater. Say the gauge is done on 10 stitches. Your sweater has 100 stitches. That would give you 10 extra inches.


----------



## linkan

Yesterday was drama from the minute my alarm went off till i hit the pillow, which technically i haven't done yet. It will all be ok just stress stress stress ugh.


----------



## linkan

Since i caught up in hitting the pillow now and I'll bore y'all with details later lol


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very windy Manchester. Got to the hospital early was in and out by 8.45, all OK hopefully for another year so now packing up ready for the long trek home. See you when we get there. xx


Morning. Good news that everything is okay. Always nice to get that news. By the way what is going on with your vision. Safe travels.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from still a very windy Surrey. Our window cleaner has had to cancel for two days now and has decided to leave it until next week.

Jacky I'm glad you got seen quickly at the hospital and all is ok. Safe travels home.

All the squares for the town map are now joined up and we will start getting the buildings attached soon.

There is no craft cafe this afternoon so some of my friends are coming round for a crafty afternoon.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EDT and 6'C (43'F). It rained overnight but we did not get the heavy rains and thunderstorms that were predicted. The pond in the back yard has disappeared. So has the snow. It's been replaced by a sheet of ice over half the back yard. We are getting gusts of strong wind.
A birthday party was held for the LYS owner last night. Chocolate cake and carrot cake and yummy sweets. My knitting needles were sticky for the rest of the night. There were more people there than I have seen before in the store.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from still a very windy Surrey. Our window cleaner has had to cancel for two days now and has decided to leave it until next week.
> 
> Jacky I'm glad you got seen quickly at the hospital and all is ok. Safe travels home.
> 
> All the squares for the town map are now joined up and we will start getting the buildings attached soon.
> 
> There is no craft cafe this afternoon so some of my friends are coming round for a crafty afternoon.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


j

Even when there is no craft cafe, you're still being crafty. I'm sure that sewing with others will be enjoyable.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Yesterday was drama from the minute my alarm went off till i hit the pillow, which technically i haven't done yet. It will all be ok just stress stress stress ugh.


Sleep well and recharge for tomorrow/today.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Harold bought frames that were guaranteed to go back to their original shape no matter what you did to them. A few months later he got hit in the eye hard enough to knock his eye out of the socket. The glasses saved his eye, but were terribly twisted and bent. The company replaced the frames and were amazed at the damage to the frames. What is interesting is about a year later I found those frames and they were nearly returned to original shape. Guess the company was correct the frames had a memory and sometimes that memory was a little slow.


Thank goodness that the glasses saved his eye. That must have been quite the hit.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Coniferous trees have shallow roots. Good thing there was nothing important underneath it. Were the winds that strong?


Our paper birch has been shedding twigs all winter. The ground underneath is covered. This happened once before when the tree didn't get enough water. With all the snow and ice we've had this winter, I'm surprised that it hasn't had enough moisture.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very windy Manchester. Got to the hospital early was in and out by 8.45, all OK hopefully for another year so now packing up ready for the long trek home. See you when we get there. xx


Great news. I hope your trip home is safe and uneventful.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I have started a sweater that fits 2x but I'm between 2x and 3x. I started the gauge test and it came out 5 inches instead of 4 inches. Would that Mean it would maybe fit me? If I used a size 7 needle instead of 6 would it come out bigger?


At one additional inch on the swatch, instead of a 40" waist, your sweater would have a 48" waist if you followed the instructions to create a sweater with a 40" waist. The bust would be 53" instead of the 45" you expected. If you were looking for additional width, that would work. HOWEVER, if your row gauge was off, you could end up with a sweater that had much deeper armholes than you were expecting. 
It is usually better to change needle sizes/yarn until you get close to gauge so you get the fit that the designer intended.
I like making a size larger because I don't like tight fits.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I got mine from BJ and like them. I stepped onthem and the man fixed them like new. When they felt loose he tightened them no charge. I got him a lottery ticket. Hope he won.


Nice. The closest BJ to me is in Ohio. Too far for me.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Must have been a powerful wind. Sad. We finally had a nice day. It was wonderful to roll down the car window. We took friends to a Grange St. Patrick's day dinner. I laughed so hard when I opened a card from my friend. I had sent her the same card. It had a hunky guy and said there was a leprechaun in his picture to find. Inside said there wasn't but it was fun trying to find it.


You and your friend must both have the same sense of humour.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> When I got home 20 minutes later this is what I found


Good thing that tree wasn't bigger!


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> We had storms today went to get Michael and found this


Watch this video.
This is what happens to the conifer trees up here in the wind.
I don't want to be in the forest when there is a wind storm





Hopefully the wind has passed, or will pass soon, and the rest of your trees remain upright.


----------



## jinx

Happy Fish Fry Friday. At this time of year we will indeed be having fish on Friday.
It did not pay for me to wash a window. After all the rain yesterday I cannot tell the difference between the clean and dirty windows.????????⛈????



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from still a very windy Surrey. Our window cleaner has had to cancel for two days now and has decided to leave it until next week.
> 
> Jacky I'm glad you got seen quickly at the hospital and all is ok. Safe travels home.
> 
> All the squares for the town map are now joined up and we will start getting the buildings attached soon.
> 
> There is no craft cafe this afternoon so some of my friends are coming round for a crafty afternoon.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> The exact same thing happens here also, the young mum carrying their babe precariously, on her shoulder, with nothing protecting the babes' sensitive skin; then they wonder why their little one is screaming, and won't go to sleep, when the babe is so tired!????????
> 
> Some parents, these days, don't seem to care about the well-being of their New Born, or it hasn't sunken in that their baby is a living human, and not a doll!!!
> Thankfully these mums can go voluntarily, or involuntarily, to these purpose built, live in facilities, where they can learn how to be a better mum, and also how to look after their baby, & read the cues that baby gives out!
> 
> I don't have any data on how well these places work, but while I was still working, there was very distinct Improvement, in the number of babies admitted to hospitals, in a very bad way, and the mothers are treating their babies a whole lot better, also! ????????


I wish we had those places here. The schools used to have a program where the students were given baby dolls with sensors and had to look after them for a week. The dolls cried when they weren't interacted with. And a lot of parents complained, but I think it did make some students change their ideas about cute babies.


----------



## nitz8catz

Would you buy wine in a pop style can? Apparently they will be sold here soon, as younger people want the convenience. ????


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Trish, I hope your weather, & every one else's, continues (or begins) to be fine???? & your Spring ???? season continues to warm your days!???????? xoxoxo


Our temperature trend over the next two weeks is going up. It looks like Spring might be here. (Good bye Ice and Snow :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: )


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Am I too take to say "*Happy BIRTHDAY, Ceawlin* xoxoxo


If you are too late, I'm definitely sending belated birthday wishes.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Thanks for trying to get me normal. It is a hopeless cause. I did need the reminder as for some unknown reason I keep thinking it is Saturday. It is nice outside so I text my neighbor that I was out on the deck. Sadly she was away but would have been right over as we do that quite often during the warmer months. Lucky you getting to visit with your friends so often.


Happy Friday (does that help? :sm01: )
You'll be enjoying your deck soon.
The official first day of spring is March 20th.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EDT and 6'C (43'F). It rained overnight but we did not get the heavy rains and thunderstorms that were predicted. The pond in the back yard has disappeared. So has the snow. It's been replaced by a sheet of ice over half the back yard. We are getting gusts of strong wind.
> A birthday party was held for the LYS owner last night. Chocolate cake and carrot cake and yummy sweets. My knitting needles were sticky for the rest of the night. There were more people there than I have seen before in the store.


I envy your knit night. Our local yarn store had a knit night. The owner did not encourage it or participate in it. It seemed that most people that came bought something and I thought it was profitable for her. With her attitude the group got taken over by a few people and the others stopped coming. This week she is moving her store one building to the south. When she reopens next week most of the yarn will be gone. Not that she had a ton to begin with. She is trying to add a variety of different things to get a wider range of customers.


----------



## jinx

He was pulling on a wrench above his head. He put all his weight on the wrench and the wrench slipped off the nut and the force of wrench hit him in his eye and nose.


nitz8catz said:


> Thank goodness that the glasses saved his eye. That must have been quite the hit.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Now full of Cumberland sausage, peas, mash and gravy and will settle down with my soaps and knitting. xxxx


I don't think I've seen Cumberland sausage here. I'll have to check the next time I'm at the deli.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Bet you're glad to be back home in the warm!! We had sleet and a hail and goodness knows what else today, oh, and a lot of wind, blew the roof off a block of flats not far from me!! xxxx


I saw some videos from London on my TV. They were showing roofs blown off.
Isn't that the second wind storm you've had this month. 
It sounds like the storm track is straight on England.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi everyone, safely tucked up in our hotel room, not a bad journey up after the initial getting out of our lane which was flooded in quite a few places but the car managed to swim through them OK. Followed the River Severn for the first hour and it was flooded all the way along, luckily just over fields. Now waiting to go down and have something to eat. Did decide to bring my knitting so will settle down after and watch TV and perhaps get some done. Also brought the TM so will finish the day with that as usual. xx


That's good that you didn't forget to pack the TM :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I envy your knit night. Our local yarn store had a knit night. The owner did not encourage it or participate in it. It seemed that most people that came bought something and I thought it was profitable for her. With her attitude the group got taken over by a few people and the others stopped coming. This week she is moving her store one building to the south. When she reopens next week most of the yarn will be gone. Not that she had a ton to begin with. She is trying to add a variety of different things to get a wider range of customers.


The owner of our yarn store actively encourages anyone to come and sit and knit in the front of her store. She loves the company and the people are facing yarn the whole time, so I'm pretty sure she gets additional sales when people have the time to stare at the yarn for a while.
The Knit Night at the old LYS that I went to in Peterborough, has changed. The owner there just regurgitates what she reads on Facebook and people got tired of the overabundance of social media topics.
The other yarn store in Cobourg does not have a Knit Night. She even charges people an hourly rate if they stay in her store and knit!!!! But she does have some yarn and knitting tools that no one else carries. I usually only go to that store when she has a sale on a specific yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> He was pulling on a wrench above his head. He put all his weight on the wrench and the wrench slipped off the nut and the force of wrench hit him in his eye and nose.


Oh my goodness. :sm06:


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. 
Happy Friday everyone and have a great weekend. I'll be at the Peterborough Fibre festival. 1st fibre event of the year.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> The owner of our yarn store actively encourages anyone to come and sit and knit in the front of her store. She loves the company and the people are facing yarn the whole time, so I'm pretty sure she gets additional sales when people have the time to stare at the yarn for a while.
> The Knit Night at the old LYS that I went to in Peterborough, has changed. The owner there just regurgitates what she reads on Facebook and people got tired of the overabundance of social media topics.
> The other yarn store in Cobourg does not have a Knit Night. She even charges people an hourly rate if they stay in her store and knit!!!! But she does have some yarn and knitting tools that no one else carries. I usually only go to that store when she has a sale on a specific yarn.


I had a few good friend that I enjoyed seeing and visiting with at knit night. The meeting space is in a tiny dark blocked off corner of the store. Then the owner replaced the chairs with poor quality folding chairs. We found the chairs unsafe and uncomfortable. I stopped going. The owner is a lovely friendly person and I would like to see her succeed.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now.
> Happy Friday everyone and have a great weekend. I'll be at the Peterborough Fibre festival. 1st fibre event of the year.


That sounds great, have fun an buy lots of yarn. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> That is lovely and I had to look up what a rainbow baby is that brought tears to my eyes!!


Me too! I thought maybe it was a baby in a gay family :sm12: but glad I now know the truth, a lovely label for a wonderful baby!!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> When I got home 20 minutes later this is what I found


Oh NO!!! :sm14: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very windy Manchester. Got to the hospital early was in and out by 8.45, all OK hopefully for another year so now packing up ready for the long trek home. See you when we get there. xx


That's good news!! Hope you have a safe and trouble free journey home!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Harold bought frames that were guaranteed to go back to their original shape no matter what you did to them. A few months later he got hit in the eye hard enough to knock his eye out of the socket. The glasses saved his eye, but were terribly twisted and bent. The company replaced the frames and were amazed at the damage to the frames. What is interesting is about a year later I found those frames and they were nearly returned to original shape. Guess the company was correct the frames had a memory and sometimes that memory was a little slow.


The shape of things to come eh?!! :sm02:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Watch this video.
> This is what happens to the conifer trees up here in the wind.
> I don't want to be in the forest when there is a wind storm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the wind has passed, or will pass soon, and the rest of your trees remain upright.


Wow! Great video but like you I wouldn't want to be near that!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> He was pulling on a wrench above his head. He put all his weight on the wrench and the wrench slipped off the nut and the force of wrench hit him in his eye and nose.


*OUCH!!!* He was lucky he got away with no permanent damage!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The owner of our yarn store actively encourages anyone to come and sit and knit in the front of her store. She loves the company and the people are facing yarn the whole time, so I'm pretty sure she gets additional sales when people have the time to stare at the yarn for a while.
> The Knit Night at the old LYS that I went to in Peterborough, has changed. The owner there just regurgitates what she reads on Facebook and people got tired of the overabundance of social media topics.
> The other yarn store in Cobourg does not have a Knit Night. She even charges people an hourly rate if they stay in her store and knit!!!! But she does have some yarn and knitting tools that no one else carries. I usually only go to that store when she has a sale on a specific yarn.


If she charges to sit and knit, I wouldn't imagine she has many takers!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now.
> Happy Friday everyone and have a great weekend. I'll be at the Peterborough Fibre festival. 1st fibre event of the year.


Do lots of petting and squishing for us at the festival and enjoy!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a grey and very windy London!

What very very sad news from New Zealand today. It's not enough that they have suffered all those devastating earthquakes, obviously.

Have been up to Guys hospital this morning as I had not received the promised appointment for my next gum check up. I was on the phone for two hours yesterday, getting passed about from pillar to post, to the appointment extension that is permanently engaged, to an answering machine that was full, to the main operator of the hospital who put me on hold and never came back, so the mountain went to Mohammed!! I was very lucky with trains, fast, non-stop both ways!! I'm so lucky to have my free pass!! Yes, I did come away with an appointment!

Yesterday, I filled in for the afternoon at the charity shop and said I would try my first solo cashing up. All was going quite well until I pressed the button that tells you whether the money was right or not and it came up £30 short. Another lady helped me check the cash again but nothing changed. SO we wrote a long note for the manager, put it all away and went home!! I have been expecting a call from the assistant manager, who is in today, (and was supposed to be in yesterday too but declined!) but nothing yet, hey ho, I wasn't on the till at all so if the money isn't there, it wasn't me that gave it away!!

Right, I have to go and buy a new bathroom light fitting as mine has gone bananas!! Catch you later, lots of love! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> *OUCH!!!* He was lucky he got away with no permanent damage!


They were able to save the eye. With several operations and hospitalization he has some vision back in the eye. He had 4 eye specialists caring for different parts of the eye. For several weeks I drove him 69 miles four days a week. Each day seen a different specialist. Then at night I got up every 2 or 3 hours to put drops in his eye. 
Interesting thing was as I was driving home on the interstate he said slow down get in the left lane. I did what he said because of his tone of voice. Within a minute the car I was following lost it's tire. The tire flew backward off the car at a rapid speed and would certainly have smashed into our car if he can not seen it.


----------



## jinx

It was good you had someone go over the til with you. Flo worked at a bank and if they were one cent off the manager made mention of it. Thankfully nowadays not as much cash actually changes hands. 
Glad you got your appointment even though it involved a lot of work and an abundance of time.



London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and very windy London!
> 
> What very very sad news from New Zealand today. It's not enough that they have suffered all those devastating earthquakes, obviously.
> 
> Have been up to Guys hospital this morning as I had not received the promised appointment for my next gum check up. I was on the phone for two hours yesterday, getting passed about from pillar to post, to the appointment extension that is permanently engaged, to an answering machine that was full, to the main operator of the hospital who put me on hold and never came back, so the mountain went to Mohammed!! I was very lucky with trains, fast, non-stop both ways!! I'm so lucky to have my free pass!! Yes, I did come away with an appointment!
> 
> Yesterday, I filled in for the afternoon at the charity shop and said I would try my first solo cashing up. All was going quite well until I pressed the button that tells you whether the money was right or not and it came up £30 short. Another lady helped me check the cash again but nothing changed. SO we wrote a long note for the manager, put it all away and went home!! I have been expecting a call from the assistant manager, who is in today, (and was supposed to be in yesterday too but declined!) but nothing yet, hey ho, I wasn't on the till at all so if the money isn't there, it wasn't me that gave it away!!
> 
> Right, I have to go and buy a new bathroom light fitting as mine has gone bananas!! Catch you later, lots of love! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Coniferous trees have shallow roots. Good thing there was nothing important underneath it. Were the winds that strong?


70 mile an hour and bad thunderstorms with tornado warnings it was 77F now it is 43F! :sm06: 
That was the only damage thank goodness and yes Dh usually parks right behind the barrels.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Watch this video.
> This is what happens to the conifer trees up here in the wind.
> I don't want to be in the forest when there is a wind storm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the wind has passed, or will pass soon, and the rest of your trees remain upright.


Okay that was a brave person recording that I would have totally flipped out and left!! Yes all is a lot calmer and colder!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Good news that everything is okay. Always nice to get that news. By the way what is going on with your vision. Safe travels.


Nothing at the moment, have an appointment with the consultant on 5th April to find out what needs doing. After the long drive yesterday and today (I was only the passenger) I realised how bad my sight has become so hope he can do something about it and quickly.xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Had a good journey home, even stopped off and did some shopping (well it is Friday jynx). Emptied the fire box and relit the fire and got something for dinner and now I've sat down for the rest of the day. Still lots of floods everywhere even in our lane, I think there must have been more rain last night. Didn't get much knitting done last night but will catch up this afternoon. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> They were able to save the eye. With several operations and hospitalization he has some vision back in the eye. He had 4 eye specialists caring for different parts of the eye. For several weeks I drove him 69 miles four days a week. Each day seen a different specialist. Then at night I got up every 2 or 3 hours to put drops in his eye.
> Interesting thing was as I was driving home on the interstate he said slow down get in the left lane. I did what he said because of his tone of voice. Within a minute the car I was following lost it's tire. The tire flew backward off the car at a rapid speed and would certainly have smashed into our car if he can not seen it.


What a troubling time for you both, glad he had you there to do the necessary but I know he would do the same for you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Nothing at the moment, have an appointment with the consultant on 5th April to find out what needs doing. After the long drive yesterday and today (I was only the passenger) I realised how bad my sight has become so hope he can do something about it and quickly.xx


Oh Jacky, so do I!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh Jacky, so do I!!! xxxx


I think I realised on this trip that I don't think I will be allowed to drive until something is done about it which is not really what I will want to hear. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Nothing at the moment, have an appointment with the consultant on 5th April to find out what needs doing. After the long drive yesterday and today (I was only the passenger) I realised how bad my sight has become so hope he can do something about it and quickly.xx


Hopefully the consultant will have the answer and that it will be fixed a.s.a.p. I am just dealing with learning to wear my glasses. I still find them sitting on the top of my head several times a day. I will see the doctor next month and find out if these are the correct prescription. I am guessing they are 
10 years old and believe I need a different prescription to read small closed caption.


----------



## jinx

We have many road closed due to flooding. A picture in the news showed mailbox just peeking over the top of the water. The road was several feet below those boxes. Flo has to travel today and she has to take an altered route to avoid closed roads.????


Barn-dweller said:


> Had a good journey home, even stopped off and did some shopping (well it is Friday jynx). Emptied the fire box and relit the fire and got something for dinner and now I've sat down for the rest of the day. Still lots of floods everywhere even in our lane, I think there must have been more rain last night. Didn't get much knitting done last night but will catch up this afternoon. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> I really admire that wonderful people. I have been outside home in Chelsea but have never been in. Thanks for telling us about the people you know.


My pleasure. They are lovely ladies. Like us!


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Don't envy you all those ends. I've been sewing up a cardigan today but I'm really bored now. I'm going to cast on another cardi.
> quote=PurpleFi]No, not blocking just loads of joining together. Good luck with all move. Xxxxxxxx


[/quote]

I don't mind the sewing up, or even sewing in ends. I like to see the end result.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi everyone, safely tucked up in our hotel room, not a bad journey up after the initial getting out of our lane which was flooded in quite a few places but the car managed to swim through them OK. Followed the River Severn for the first hour and it was flooded all the way along, luckily just over fields. Now waiting to go down and have something to eat. Did decide to bring my knitting so will settle down after and watch TV and perhaps get some done. Also brought the TM so will finish the day with that as usual. xx


Excellent idea food, knitting, TM!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm back from Stephens. I live in a suitcase hahaha.. I did my Asda shop (cos it's Thursday so as to keep our jinx normal). Put groceries away and went for a hot chocolate with Karen. Andrew gets his hip operation a week come Monday. Then at 4ish marg came home from the lakes so we had a cup of tea together after all we haven't seen each other since Monday. I've had a lovely hot bath and hair washed and in my cuddly pjs because it windy outside. It's been a sunny day but windy.
> 
> I'll do a catch up. I can't think of anything else to tell you today. No moaningssssssss


Another good end to a day.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Bet you're glad to be back home in the warm!! We had sleet and a hail and goodness knows what else today, oh, and a lot of wind, blew the roof off a block of flats not far from me!! xxxx


Ouch. You be careful.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> The owner of our yarn store actively encourages anyone to come and sit and knit in the front of her store. She loves the company and the people are facing yarn the whole time, so I'm pretty sure she gets additional sales when people have the time to stare at the yarn for a while.
> The Knit Night at the old LYS that I went to in Peterborough, has changed. The owner there just regurgitates what she reads on Facebook and people got tired of the overabundance of social media topics.
> The other yarn store in Cobourg does not have a Knit Night. She even charges people an hourly rate if they stay in her store and knit!!!! But she does have some yarn and knitting tools that no one else carries. I usually only go to that store when she has a sale on a specific yarn.


Two libraries here have a time when people come and knit. Or crochet. There is no fee and they are usually well attended. I've not been lately due to much to do but hope to get back soon. The broken pipe has ruined a box of 1950 comics I was saving and a box of catalogs and old craft magazines with vintage patterns. I'm so sad. No use crying over spilled water ho ho ho but im still crying.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Am I too take to say "*Happy BIRTHDAY, Ceawlin* xoxoxo


No. Dead on time. He just missed the Ides of March.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> If you are too late, I'm definitely sending belated birthday wishes.


Thanks.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and very windy London!
> 
> What very very sad news from New Zealand today. It's not enough that they have suffered all those devastating earthquakes, obviously.
> 
> Have been up to Guys hospital this morning as I had not received the promised appointment for my next gum check up. I was on the phone for two hours yesterday, getting passed about from pillar to post, to the appointment extension that is permanently engaged, to an answering machine that was full, to the main operator of the hospital who put me on hold and never came back, so the mountain went to Mohammed!! I was very lucky with trains, fast, non-stop both ways!! I'm so lucky to have my free pass!! Yes, I did come away with an appointment!
> 
> Yesterday, I filled in for the afternoon at the charity shop and said I would try my first solo cashing up. All was going quite well until I pressed the button that tells you whether the money was right or not and it came up £30 short. Another lady helped me check the cash again but nothing changed. SO we wrote a long note for the manager, put it all away and went home!! I have been expecting a call from the assistant manager, who is in today, (and was supposed to be in yesterday too but declined!) but nothing yet, hey ho, I wasn't on the till at all so if the money isn't there, it wasn't me that gave it away!!
> 
> Right, I have to go and buy a new bathroom light fitting as mine has gone bananas!! Catch you later, lots of love! xxxxxxxxxx


Well done on getting the appointment.

You must be quite worried about the money. Could a customer have snatched it?


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> They were able to save the eye. With several operations and hospitalization he has some vision back in the eye. He had 4 eye specialists caring for different parts of the eye. For several weeks I drove him 69 miles four days a week. Each day seen a different specialist. Then at night I got up every 2 or 3 hours to put drops in his eye.
> Interesting thing was as I was driving home on the interstate he said slow down get in the left lane. I did what he said because of his tone of voice. Within a minute the car I was following lost it's tire. The tire flew backward off the car at a rapid speed and would certainly have smashed into our car if he can not seen it.


What a curious thing to happen. Well done Mr Wonderful.


----------



## binkbrice

Well I am going to have 5 great nieces woohoo!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I realised on this trip that I don't think I will be allowed to drive until something is done about it which is not really what I will want to hear. xxxx


No indeed and I know we are all desperately hoping that there is a quick and easy answer to this for you, keep telling yourself that is what will happen xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Ouch. You be careful.


Yep, WW11 helmet permanently affixed to my head!!!
:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Well done on getting the appointment.
> 
> You must be quite worried about the money. Could a customer have snatched it?


Well......I rang the shop a short while ago and the assistant manager told me we were actually £30 _over_ and I had made a further error by including money already accounted for which left us £10 over so all is well-ish!! The till is a very complicated, computerised object which everyone hates and it does have a mind of it's own!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well......I rang the shop a short while ago and the assistant manager told me we were actually £30 _over_ and I had made a further error by including money already accounted for which left us £10 over so all is well-ish!! The till is a very complicated, computerised object which everyone hates and it does have a mind of it's own!!


Perhaps the till has a sideline of printing money when it's not busy. Keep an eye on it. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> No indeed and I know we are all desperately hoping that there is a quick and easy answer to this for you, keep telling yourself that is what will happen xxxx


I'm going to be taken away by the men in white coats at this rate. I'm going around telling myself our move will happen, my eye will be better and generally muttering to myself about everything. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


----------



## grandma susan

Before I start I have to answer your question Angela. The books Calle "the great Christmas knit off" by Alexandra brown. It's ok so far.

Evening everyone. I've been to Whitby with Lynn for fish and chips, it's a garden center just outside of Whitby and its ok if you aren't in a hurry, but the fish and chips are wonderful. Nearly as good as the royal fisheries in Whitby. Having said we wait, it's got to be noted that the staff are busy all the time. I really shouldn't have gone cos my tums been a bit dicky but it always is when I'm going out with Lynn. Hahaha. And.....I've still got the toothache. I shall percivere and take pain killers. Not a problem.

I called in at margs on the way home because she got my happy pills for me and some clotted cream rice puddings from m and s. Mmmmm

I hope you are all ok. You too barny and that your eyes ok. Marg gets hers done on Monday.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Thanks for trying to get me normal. It is a hopeless cause. I did need the reminder as for some unknown reason I keep thinking it is Saturday. It is nice outside so I text my neighbor that I was out on the deck. Sadly she was away but would have been right over as we do that quite often during the warmer months. Lucky you getting to visit with your friends so often.


You and your friend sound like marg and I.we text each other. I wonder what we did before a txt....she only lives a hundred yes away....


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> You and your friend sound like marg and I.we text each other. I wonder what we did before a txt....she only lives a hundred yes away....


I text people that are in the same store I am in. Harold could be bored and left the store and I would walk around looking for him.


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> I text people that are in the same store I am in. Harold could be bored and left the store and I would walk around looking for him.


We text DD when she's upstairs and her dinner is ready ????


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I text people that are in the same store I am in. Harold could be bored and left the store and I would walk around looking for him.


I often used to phone Albert in a shop when I couldn't find him. He was annoying, he used to walk out and go to another shop and not tell anyone. It was worse before he got his hearing aids, cos he couldn't hear his phone...I used to count to a 100 cos 10 was no good. I think I used to cause him the same problems over some things. We had many a run in. Hahah. I miss that sometimes.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm going to be taken away by the men in white coats at this rate. I'm going around telling myself our move will happen, my eye will be better and generally muttering to myself about everything. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


Keep muttering, the power of positive thinking!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Before I start I have to answer your question Angela. The books Calle "the great Christmas knit off" by Alexandra brown. It's ok so far.
> 
> Evening everyone. I've been to Whitby with Lynn for fish and chips, it's a garden center just outside of Whitby and its ok if you aren't in a hurry, but the fish and chips are wonderful. Nearly as good as the royal fisheries in Whitby. Having said we wait, it's got to be noted that the staff are busy all the time. I really shouldn't have gone cos my tums been a bit dicky but it always is when I'm going out with Lynn. Hahaha. And.....I've still got the toothache. I shall percivere and take pain killers. Not a problem.
> 
> I called in at margs on the way home because she got my happy pills for me and some clotted cream rice puddings from m and s. Mmmmm
> 
> I hope you are all ok. You too barny and that your eyes ok. Marg gets hers done on Monday.


Happy pills and clotted cream rice pud, what more could anyone want?!!! xxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

lifeline said:


> We text DD when she's upstairs and her dinner is ready ????


Funny story regarding texting. I received a text from DDIL that asked "could you come back up to help with DGD's name"? I had just been up in WI, so it made sense and responded, sure! She meant the text for her DH (son) to come back upstairs to help with bath. We got a chuckle out of it.


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> We text DD when she's upstairs and her dinner is ready ????


You're such a 21st century family!!! :sm02: xxxx :sm02:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I often used to phone Albert in a shop when I couldn't find him. He was annoying, he used to walk out and go to another shop and not tell anyone. It was worse before he got his hearing aids, cos he couldn't hear his phone...I used to count to a 100 cos 10 was no good. I think I used to cause him the same problems over some things. We had many a run in. Hahah. I miss that sometimes.


DH won't have a phone and wouldn't hear it in any case. I've 'lost' him many times when he's wandered off and it makes me boiling mad, he just laughs.......! I won't miss that. :sm14: :sm22: xxxx


----------



## jinx

It is a good thing you did not drive to WIsconsin before you found out it was a misdirected text. Misdirected text can cause real problems.



RookieRetiree said:


> Funny story regarding texting. I received a text from DDIL that asked "could you come back up to help with DGD's name"? I had just been up in WI, so it made sense and responded, sure! She meant the text for her DH (son) to come back upstairs to help with bath. We got a chuckle out of it.


----------



## jinx

Mr Wonderful made me take his first phone back to the store. Said he would never use one. Then he needed to have one for the business. Now he would not be without one. He did that with several things like a garage door opener, cable t.v., bottled water, etc. Refused to like them at first but found out I was right we needed all those things. By The Way his phone has a specially designed ring for hard of hearing people. When it rings it scared the beegeebers out of anyone standing near him. 


London Girl said:


> DH won't have a phone and wouldn't hear it in any case. I've 'lost' him many times when he's wandered off and it makes me boiling mad, he just laughs.......! I won't miss that. :sm14: :sm22: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Mr Wonderful made me take his first phone back to the store. Said he would never use one. Then he needed to have one for the business. Now he would not be without one. He did that with several things like a garage door opener, cable t.v., bottled water, etc. Refused to like them at first but found out I was right we needed all those things. By The Way his phone has a specially designed ring for hard of hearing people. When it rings it scared the beegeebers out of anyone standing near him.


Mine could do with one of those, he never hears his. He does have it on vibrate as well so can sometimes feel it if it's in the right pocket. xx


----------



## binkbrice

So Sunday is DDs 22nd birthday so DH has taken her to see Puddles pity party live!


----------



## linkan

Went to sewing circle tonight and stayed till 1:30 in the morning . lol waaay past dark ????
Here's are pic's of some of the different quilts in the class.????
Mine isn't even close to being this far along. I am close to finishing the tubes, then i can make the cuts.. Then i start piecing it together in strips... Cross your fingers y'all lol. I've not caught up but it's late so I'll have to wait till tomorrow.. Time to hit the pillow again.


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Well I am going to have 5 great nieces woohoo!!


I'll only have three ????
But i get to have two granddaughter's so i guess it's fair lol.????


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> I text people that are in the same store I am in. Harold could be bored and left the store and I would walk around looking for him.


Hahaha... Once done that!????
I'm alot worse, I've texted people in the next room lol????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Went to sewing circle tonight and stayed till 1:30 in the morning . lol waaay past dark ????
> Here's are pic's of some of the different quilts in the class.????
> Mine isn't even close to being this far along. I am close to finishing the tubes, then i can make the cuts.. Then i start piecing it together in strips... Cross your fingers y'all lol. I've not caught up but it's late so I'll have to wait till tomorrow.. Time to hit the pillow again.


They are making some beautiful works of art. Can't wait to see yours. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from an extremely windy and slightly wet Wales. It's been blowing all night but think we are still just about intact. Not sure where all this wind is coming from but wish it would go back. While we were away we had a delivery of logs which are now sitting in the middle of the drive getting very wet, should be fun trying to burn those. Having an easy day today after all our travels, DH will probably try and shift some of the logs but that's his choice. Not much on for next week so far just a surveyor coming to inspect our house next Friday. Have a good weekend back later. xx


----------



## jinx

That is a great design. They all look very nice.


linkan said:


> Went to sewing circle tonight and stayed till 1:30 in the morning . lol waaay past dark ????
> Here's are pic's of some of the different quilts in the class.????
> Mine isn't even close to being this far along. I am close to finishing the tubes, then i can make the cuts.. Then i start piecing it together in strips... Cross your fingers y'all lol. I've not caught up but it's late so I'll have to wait till tomorrow.. Time to hit the pillow again.


----------



## jinx

One night my family and I were sitting around a large bonfire. We started texting and calling each other until it got ridiculous and then we kept it up. A silly stupid night.


linkan said:


> Hahaha... Once done that!????
> I'm alot worse, I've texted people in the next room lol????


----------



## jinx

Morning. Maybe the logs under the pile will be dry and could be used first? Is the survey done on behalf of an interested buyer?


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from an extremely windy and slightly wet Wales. It's been blowing all night but think we are still just about intact. Not sure where all this wind is coming from but wish it would go back. While we were away we had a delivery of logs which are now sitting in the middle of the drive getting very wet, should be fun trying to burn those. Having an easy day today after all our travels, DH will probably try and shift some of the logs but that's his choice. Not much on for next week so far just a surveyor coming to inspect our house next Friday. Have a good weekend back later. xx


----------



## linkan

I didn't hit the pillow.... It's 6:12am and I'm so tired of being awake all night.
Pun intended

I use to be able to climb in bed and fall asleep almost before my head hit the pillow.
Now .. I can feel all the individual pieces of batting in the pillow, or its just blazing hot and i feel like I'm going to spontaneously combust lol. Sleep ! I still love you come back !! Okay I'm going go look for it. 
Hope y'all have a great day I'm positive I'll chat with you soon , because i have to start making chilli again at around noon. ????
Excuse me, hahaha i love that emoji it does so many things.
Oh!
The ladies at sewing circle gave me a pressie.. So cute, I'll have Jen paint it purple for me.????


----------



## lifeline

Morning, very blowy here today. Wondering about putting the bedding on the line but maybe it will end up miles away within seconds ????


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> I didn't hit the pillow.... It's 6:12am and I'm so tired of being awake all night.
> Pun intended
> 
> I use to be able to climb in bed and fall asleep almost before my head hit the pillow.
> Now .. I can feel all theindividual pieces of bathing in the pillow, or its just blazing hot and i feel like I'm going to spontaneously combust lol. Sleep ! I still love you come back !! Okay I'm going go look for it.
> Hope y'all have a great day I'm positive I'll chat with you soon , because i have to start making chilli again at around noon. ????
> Excuse me, hahaha i love that emoji it does so many things.
> Oh!
> The ladies as sewing circle have me a pressie.. So cute, I'll have Jen paint it purple for me.????


Hope you manage to find the elusive sleep


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Went to sewing circle tonight and stayed till 1:30 in the morning . lol waaay past dark ????
> Here's are pic's of some of the different quilts in the class.????
> Mine isn't even close to being this far along. I am close to finishing the tubes, then i can make the cuts.. Then i start piecing it together in strips... Cross your fingers y'all lol. I've not caught up but it's late so I'll have to wait till tomorrow.. Time to hit the pillow again.


Those quilts are beautiful; can't wait to see what you are making! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Maybe the logs under the pile will be dry and could be used first? Is the survey done on behalf of an interested buyer?


DH has just gone out to play with his logs, yes it is raining and blowing but he won't be told. The ones underneath might still be dry but we've had so much rain I'm not holding out too much hope. Yes we do have an interested buyer but we have been here before so not holding my breath. xx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Well done on getting the appointment.
> 
> You must be quite worried about the money. Could a customer have snatched it?


I hope that the money Situation, is sorted out very quickly. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Well I am going to have 5 great nieces woohoo!!


I have 4 great nieces, & 6 great nephews; but that is about to be changed, with the arrival of a 4th great niece! The family seems to be increasing, in leaps & bounds!!! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I realised on this trip that I don't think I will be allowed to drive until something is done about it which is not really what I will want to hear. xxxx





London Girl said:


> No indeed and I know we are all desperately hoping that there is a quick and easy answer to this for you, keep telling yourself that is what will happen xxxx


I am really hoping, for your sake, that any treatment that is required for your eye; would be completed, & your eye recovered, by the time the "Getaway", so that each one of you have a wonderfully fun, & creative time!! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a wild and windy Surrey. The wind has been like this for days. Lots of branches down off the trees. It is quite mild though with temperature over 10c.

Bentley got himself into a fight with a fox last night. He lost a great tuft of fur on his rump and the skin was broken slightly, but I think he got the better of the fox who ran to the top of the garden and howled. I think Bentley was a bit shaken as he has not ventured out this morning. Will keep an eye on the cut to make sure it stays clean.

Had a lovely time yesterday with a few friends. We just sat round the dining table and joined the last square together for our knitted town and got going on some of the border. Next job will be to stitch it to the backing sheet.

LM1 is coming to stay tonight as tomorrow DD is working all day and they boys are off to a car rally. It will be nice to have her to myself, might show her how to make a singleton button which is what I wil be showing Creative Chaos on Monday.

I am in the process of switching my mobile provider so at the moment my mobile number is not working so if you want to send me a text you can't but Whatsapp is ok. Hope I can it switched over soon.

In the meantime have a good week end and happy Saturday. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well......I rang the shop a short while ago and the assistant manager told me we were actually £30 _over_ and I had made a further error by including money already accounted for which left us £10 over so all is well-ish!! The till is a very complicated, computerised object which everyone hates and it does have a mind of it's own!!


Thank goodness there was more money, than the previous possibility"! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> I am really hoping, for your sake, that any treatment that is required for your eye; would be completed, & your eye recovered, by the time the "Getaway", so that each one of you have a wonderfully fun, & creative time!! xoxoxo


Won't get any treatment done before we go away as my appointment to discuss what to do isn't until 2 days before we go away, but at least I might have a plan of action by then. Don't worry we will have fun whatever. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wild and windy Surrey. The wind has been like this for days. Lots of branches down off the trees. It is quite mild though with temperature over 10c.
> 
> Bentley got himself into a fight with a fox last night. He lost a great tuft of fur on his rump and the skin was broken slightly, but I think he got the better of the fox who ran to the top of the garden and howled. I think Bentley was a bit shaken as he has not ventured out this morning. Will keep an eye on the cut to make sure it stays clean.
> 
> Had a lovely time yesterday with a few friends. We just sat round the dining table and joined the last square together for our knitted town and got going on some of the border. Next job will be to stitch it to the backing sheet.
> 
> LM1 is coming to stay tonight as tomorrow DD is working all day and they boys are off to a car rally. It will be nice to have her to myself, might show her how to make a singleton button which is what I wil be showing Creative Chaos on Monday.
> 
> I am in the process of switching my mobile provider so at the moment my mobile number is not working so if you want to send me a text you can't but Whatsapp is ok. Hope I can it switched over soon.
> 
> In the meantime have a good week end and happy Saturday. xx


Oh dear, poor old Bentley hope he's OK. It'll teach him to pick on someone his own size in future though. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Won't get any treatment done before we go away as my appointment to discuss what to do isn't until 2 days before we go away, but at least I might have a plan of action by then. Don't worry we will have fun whatever. xx


We will look after you. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, poor old Bentley hope he's OK. It'll teach him to pick on someone his own size in future though. xx


I think it was because the fox came right up onto the patio by the house. He needed a lot of cuddles last night. x


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> We will look after you. xxx


Aw thanks. xx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps the till has a sideline of printing money when it's not busy. Keep an eye on it. xxxx :sm23:


????????????????????


----------



## LondonChris

You will be able to start a ladies Soccer team!


binkbrice said:


> Well I am going to have 5 great nieces woohoo!!


----------



## LondonChris

Sending you a big hug, you soundas though you need one. Hopefully all will be sorted soon. Xx


Barn-dweller said:


> I'm going to be taken away by the men in white coats at this rate. I'm going around telling myself our move will happen, my eye will be better and generally muttering to myself about everything. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


----------



## LondonChris

That happens here too!


lifeline said:


> We text DD when she's upstairs and her dinner is ready ????


----------



## LondonChris

Hope she had a great time & happy birthday.


binkbrice said:


> So Sunday is DDs 22nd birthday so DH has taken her to see Puddles pity party live!


----------



## LondonChris

Looking forward to seeing yours. These are fabulous, I'm sure yours will be too.


linkan said:


> Went to sewing circle tonight and stayed till 1:30 in the morning . lol waaay past dark ????
> Here's are pic's of some of the different quilts in the class.????
> Mine isn't even close to being this far along. I am close to finishing the tubes, then i can make the cuts.. Then i start piecing it together in strips... Cross your fingers y'all lol. I've not caught up but it's late so I'll have to wait till tomorrow.. Time to hit the pillow again.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Mr Wonderful made me take his first phone back to the store. Said he would never use one. Then he needed to have one for the business. Now he would not be without one. He did that with several things like a garage door opener, cable t.v., bottled water, etc. Refused to like them at first but found out I was right we needed all those things. By The Way his phone has a specially designed ring for hard of hearing people. When it rings it scared the beegeebers out of anyone standing near him.


Glad it worked out for you, my DH would never admit that I might have been right!!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I didn't hit the pillow.... It's 6:12am and I'm so tired of being awake all night.
> Pun intended
> 
> I use to be able to climb in bed and fall asleep almost before my head hit the pillow.
> Now .. I can feel all the individual pieces of batting in the pillow, or its just blazing hot and i feel like I'm going to spontaneously combust lol. Sleep ! I still love you come back !! Okay I'm going go look for it.
> Hope y'all have a great day I'm positive I'll chat with you soon , because i have to start making chilli again at around noon. ????
> Excuse me, hahaha i love that emoji it does so many things.
> Oh!
> The ladies at sewing circle gave me a pressie.. So cute, I'll have Jen paint it purple for me.????


The gift is lovely; but I do agree with you, it will look much better in *PURPLE*. What shade of purple would you have it painted?????????????


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> So Sunday is DDs 22nd birthday so DH has taken her to see Puddles pity party live!


A Very Happy Birthday to lovely Miss S!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Good idea not to hold your breath. That makes one pass out. 
We know what a busy schedule he has that he cannot put off moving the logs until tomorrow. 
Hoping the wind and rain calm down across the pond as it seems everyone over there is suffering from the same conditions.


Barn-dweller said:


> DH has just gone out to play with his logs, yes it is raining and blowing but he won't be told. The ones underneath might still be dry but we've had so much rain I'm not holding out too much hope. Yes we do have an interested buyer but we have been here before so not holding my breath. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Went to sewing circle tonight and stayed till 1:30 in the morning . lol waaay past dark ????
> Here's are pic's of some of the different quilts in the class.????
> Mine isn't even close to being this far along. I am close to finishing the tubes, then i can make the cuts.. Then i start piecing it together in strips... Cross your fingers y'all lol. I've not caught up but it's late so I'll have to wait till tomorrow.. Time to hit the pillow again.


Beautiful works and I so admire the designers!! Great news that you are well enough to be out and about till late again!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Good idea not to hold your breath. That makes one pass out.
> We know what a busy schedule he has that he cannot put off moving the logs until tomorrow.
> Hoping the wind and rain calm down across the pond as it seems everyone over there is suffering from the same conditions.


We're going to brave it and walk into town xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I'll only have three ????
> But i get to have two granddaughter's so i guess it's fair lol.????


Two, at least....? xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

We. Will help you, hope you get a good result at the hospital.


Barn-dweller said:


> Won't get any treatment done before we go away as my appointment to discuss what to do isn't until 2 days before we go away, but at least I might have a plan of action by then. Don't worry we will have fun whatever. xx


----------



## jinx

Oh, the poor darling. Hope he recovers soon. Sincerely hope the fox was not sick that he ventured so close to your home.
It is nice to have the grands one on one. Lilly and her dad will be over tomorrow for him to do his constant honeydo list. Lilly and I will be busy in the craft room.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wild and windy Surrey. The wind has been like this for days. Lots of branches down off the trees. It is quite mild though with temperature over 10c.
> 
> Bentley got himself into a fight with a fox last night. He lost a great tuft of fur on his rump and the skin was broken slightly, but I think he got the better of the fox who ran to the top of the garden and howled. I think Bentley was a bit shaken as he has not ventured out this morning. Will keep an eye on the cut to make sure it stays clean.
> 
> Had a lovely time yesterday with a few friends. We just sat round the dining table and joined the last square together for our knitted town and got going on some of the border. Next job will be to stitch it to the backing sheet.
> 
> LM1 is coming to stay tonight as tomorrow DD is working all day and they boys are off to a car rally. It will be nice to have her to myself, might show her how to make a singleton button which is what I wil be showing Creative Chaos on Monday.
> 
> I am in the process of switching my mobile provider so at the moment my mobile number is not working so if you want to send me a text you can't but Whatsapp is ok. Hope I can it switched over soon.
> 
> In the meantime have a good week end and happy Saturday. xx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> DH has just gone out to play with his logs, yes it is raining and blowing but he won't be told. The ones underneath might still be dry but we've had so much rain I'm not holding out too much hope. Yes we do have an interested buyer but we have been here before so not holding my breath. xx


???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I hope that the money Situation, is sorted out very quickly. xoxoxo


Yes thanks Judi, it wasn't really my problem although I did make an error in accounting and when that was sorted, we were more or less all right!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I think it was because the fox came right up onto the patio by the house. He needed a lot of cuddles last night. x


How dare that foxy enter Bentley's domain!!! I hope that in spite of Bentley's injuries, the fox came off worse!! Sending healing, comforting and gentle hugs to Bentley!! xxxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Won't get any treatment done before we go away as my appointment to discuss what to do isn't until 2 days before we go away, but at least I might have a plan of action by then. Don't worry we will have fun whatever. xx


I am just a little jealous, of all of you, being able to go on your own Retreats; but I will dispose of that negative emotion, and replace it with a positive one, and enjoy your get-away, from this side of the planet! 
I am planning on attending a Fibre Retreat, 
in a very swish property, in the Adelaide Hills; which is also a beautiful area. I haven't been to this place, but the last Retreat I attended, had rooms which had doors that would not lock, which meant that anyone could go into any room, & remove any item that was visible, or even put away safely; apart from that no body felt safe, during the night. So because of the lack of security at one local on, I am looking forward to seeing the facility we will be staying at this next Fibre Retreat, so I can relaxing in some simple luxury xoxoxo


----------



## LondonChris

Happy Saturday everyone. I’m having a lazy lie in, it’s been quite a week. Hopefully next week will be better? Got to have a tooth out on Wednesday. When you ladies see me in Norfolk I’ll be the one with a VERY toothless smile, not a pretty sight. DH seems to have bounced back, even smiling today, that goodness he is ok & sorted out. He went through his diary today & said he was free to go out. No comment, but I have booked us for lunch on Monday as it’s our anniversary, where has that year gone? Hope you all have a good day. I’m going to start knitting something with a massive cake of yarn. Bought it from Ice, it has 200grms & 900yards, I think I will have enough to make massive as I got 2 cakes. It only came to about £6, bargain of the year so far....hopefully.


----------



## London Girl

Good mid-day from a grey and chilly London. It's not quite so windy today but still quite cold. I wonder how Pam is getting on?!

I am off on a coach trip to Cornwall with Miriam tomorrow morning so I might be MIA a bit next week. We come back on Thursday so it's only a few days. On Wednesday, we will be meeting up for lunch with my dear old friend from when I lived there, will post some photos. We were surrogate mother and daughter for each other when I lived there and had a lot of good times together. She is 93 now and looks like the Queen!!

For now though, I must get on with the packing and get to the shops for some travelling snacks!! Catch you all later,

Lots of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Happy Saturday everyone. I'm having a lazy lie in, it's been quite a week. Hopefully next week will be better? Got to have a tooth out on Wednesday. When you ladies see me in Norfolk I'll be the one with a VERY toothless smile, not a pretty sight. DH seems to have bounced back, even smiling today, that goodness he is ok & sorted out. He went through his diary today & said he was free to go out. No comment, but I have booked us for lunch on Monday as it's our anniversary, where has that year gone? Hope you all have a good day. I'm going to start knitting something with a massive cake of yarn. Bought it from Ice, it has 200grms & 900yards, I think I will have enough to make massive as I got 2 cakes. It only came to about £6, bargain of the year so far....hopefully.


Yes, their yarn is cheap and I have bought from them before, it's nice yarn. I too have a couple of big gummy gaps now but we're still smiling, aren't we?!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

I hope that means Miriam is all healed. Enjoy your mini vacation. We will be looking for the photos of your fun adventures.


London Girl said:


> Good mid-day from a grey and chilly London. It's not quite so windy today but still quite cold. I wonder how Pam is getting on?!
> 
> I am off on a coach trip to Cornwall with Miriam tomorrow morning so I might be MIA a bit next week. We come back on Thursday so it's only a few days. On Wednesday, we will be meeting up for lunch with my dear old friend from when I lived there, will post some photos. We were surrogate mother and daughter for each other when I lived there and had a lot of good times together. She is 93 now and looks like the Queen!!
> 
> For now though, I must get on with the packing and get to the shops for some travelling snacks!! Catch you all later,
> 
> Lots of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Glad the stress is off of his shoulders and he is relaxing and smiling.
If the tooth is bothering you it is wise to get rid of it. I am sure none of the ladies will do a tooth count when you meet up.


LondonChris said:


> Happy Saturday everyone. I'm having a lazy lie in, it's been quite a week. Hopefully next week will be better? Got to have a tooth out on Wednesday. When you ladies see me in Norfolk I'll be the one with a VERY toothless smile, not a pretty sight. DH seems to have bounced back, even smiling today, that goodness he is ok & sorted out. He went through his diary today & said he was free to go out. No comment, but I have booked us for lunch on Monday as it's our anniversary, where has that year gone? Hope you all have a good day. I'm going to start knitting something with a massive cake of yarn. Bought it from Ice, it has 200grms & 900yards, I think I will have enough to make massive as I got 2 cakes. It only came to about £6, bargain of the year so far....hopefully.


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Happy Saturday everyone. I'm having a lazy lie in, it's been quite a week. Hopefully next week will be better? Got to have a tooth out on Wednesday. When you ladies see me in Norfolk I'll be the one with a VERY toothless smile, not a pretty sight. DH seems to have bounced back, even smiling today, that goodness he is ok & sorted out. He went through his diary today & said he was free to go out. No comment, but I have booked us for lunch on Monday as it's our anniversary, where has that year gone? Hope you all have a good day. I'm going to start knitting something with a massive cake of yarn. Bought it from Ice, it has 200grms & 900yards, I think I will have enough to make massive as I got 2 cakes. It only came to about £6, bargain of the year so far....hopefully.


Hope the tooth extraction goes well. I won't be able to think about you as I am hoping to be flat on my back under a knife the same day. I don't know that I will be in a state to see how you got on that evening, but maybe the following day? I'm dreading going in to school Monday and Tuesday, so many of the children have coughs and colds. They won't do the procedure if I get one!
Your yarn sounds a good deal. I looked at ice yarns a long time ago, maybe it's time to have another look


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wild and windy Surrey. The wind has been like this for days. Lots of branches down off the trees. It is quite mild though with temperature over 10c.
> 
> Bentley got himself into a fight with a fox last night. He lost a great tuft of fur on his rump and the skin was broken slightly, but I think he got the better of the fox who ran to the top of the garden and howled. I think Bentley was a bit shaken as he has not ventured out this morning. Will keep an eye on the cut to make sure it stays clean.
> 
> Had a lovely time yesterday with a few friends. We just sat round the dining table and joined the last square together for our knitted town and got going on some of the border. Next job will be to stitch it to the backing sheet.
> 
> LM1 is coming to stay tonight as tomorrow DD is working all day and they boys are off to a car rally. It will be nice to have her to myself, might show her how to make a singleton button which is what I wil be showing Creative Chaos on Monday.
> 
> I am in the process of switching my mobile provider so at the moment my mobile number is not working so if you want to send me a text you can't but Whatsapp is ok. Hope I can it switched over soon.
> 
> In the meantime have a good week end and happy Saturday. xx


Poor Bentley. I remember being woken one night by our cat sounding very scared. I went and opened the front door and Zaph and a fox were circling each other with Zaph making a tremendous noise. I gently called to him,he noticed I had the door open and slowly backed into the house all the while keeping an eye on the fox. He was very scared for a long time and wouldn't settle for ages. I gave him food and stayed up until he calmed down.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Glad it worked out for you, my DH would never admit that I might have been right!!! xxxx


Nor mine. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> We're going to brave it and walk into town xx


You'd drown if you were here. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good mid-day from a grey and chilly London. It's not quite so windy today but still quite cold. I wonder how Pam is getting on?!
> 
> I am off on a coach trip to Cornwall with Miriam tomorrow morning so I might be MIA a bit next week. We come back on Thursday so it's only a few days. On Wednesday, we will be meeting up for lunch with my dear old friend from when I lived there, will post some photos. We were surrogate mother and daughter for each other when I lived there and had a lot of good times together. She is 93 now and looks like the Queen!!
> 
> For now though, I must get on with the packing and get to the shops for some travelling snacks!! Catch you all later,
> 
> Lots of love xxxxxxxx


Hope you have a wonderful time, keep in touch when you can and tell us what you're up to. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Hope the tooth extraction goes well. I won't be able to think about you as I am hoping to be flat on my back under a knife the same day. I don't know that I will be in a state to see how you got on that evening, but maybe the following day? I'm dreading going in to school Monday and Tuesday, so many of the children have coughs and colds. They won't do the procedure if I get one!
> Your yarn sounds a good deal. I looked at ice yarns a long time ago, maybe it's time to have another look


Good luck on Wednesday, is it a re-do of what you had before? if so hope it goes better this time. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I hope that means Miriam is all healed. Enjoy your mini vacation. We will be looking for the photos of your fun adventures.


Thanks dear, Miriam says she is doing fine and doesn't want to take the crutches, so, fingers crossed I won't finish up carrying her - although she's little enough!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Hope the tooth extraction goes well. I won't be able to think about you as I am hoping to be flat on my back under a knife the same day. I don't know that I will be in a state to see how you got on that evening, but maybe the following day? I'm dreading going in to school Monday and Tuesday, so many of the children have coughs and colds. They won't do the procedure if I get one!
> Your yarn sounds a good deal. I looked at ice yarns a long time ago, maybe it's time to have another look


Maybe you could borrow a surgical mask from somewhere?! Just kidding, that must be a worry for you, I don't suppose it would help if you explained to the kids - or would they just breathe on you even more?!!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope you have a wonderful time, keep in touch when you can and tell us what you're up to. xxxx


Will do!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yes thanks Judi, it wasn't really my problem although I did make an error in accounting and when that was sorted, we were more or less all right!!


That's ok, I just know how bad/horrible I felt, something went missing on my shift; & I was accused of stealing a Narcotic Prescription, & every Chemist in the town had a plain Clothed Police Surveilance Team, waiting for me to go to one of the Chemist's, & have the script filled.

I didn't even get an apology, after the Pharmacist was prover to have stolen the script, so that he could continue reaching his "BUZZ". He got a big surprise, as did my accusers, after all of the evidence was gathered was compiled into a very well organised file. He had not left himself an escape clause, so he was punished, instead of the accolades that he had expected! He also received the punishment that I was setup to receive! ????????????


----------



## jinx

i am glad she is doing so well. Does she use a cane? A folding cane would not take much room in the luggage. Of course she is so tiny she would not need a folding cane. ????


London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, Miriam says she is doing fine and doesn't want to take the crutches, so, fingers crossed I won't finish up carrying her - although she's little enough!!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

ok ladies, it is time for me to go to & try to get some sleep! Have a wonderful time, & keep one ???? on the prisoner, & the other eye (and ear) for any other troubles! xoxoxo
????????????????


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Well......I rang the shop a short while ago and the assistant manager told me we were actually £30 _over_ and I had made a further error by including money already accounted for which left us £10 over so all is well-ish!! The till is a very complicated, computerised object which everyone hates and it does have a mind of it's own!!


That sounds good. Blame the till!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm going to be taken away by the men in white coats at this rate. I'm going around telling myself our move will happen, my eye will be better and generally muttering to myself about everything. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


You keep muttering. It WILL happen.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Before I start I have to answer your question Angela. The books Calle "the great Christmas knit off" by Alexandra brown. It's ok so far.
> 
> Evening everyone. I've been to Whitby with Lynn for fish and chips, it's a garden center just outside of Whitby and its ok if you aren't in a hurry, but the fish and chips are wonderful. Nearly as good as the royal fisheries in Whitby. Having said we wait, it's got to be noted that the staff are busy all the time. I really shouldn't have gone cos my tums been a bit dicky but it always is when I'm going out with Lynn. Hahaha. And.....I've still got the toothache. I shall percivere and take pain killers. Not a problem.
> 
> I called in at margs on the way home because she got my happy pills for me and some clotted cream rice puddings from m and s. Mmmmm
> 
> I hope you are all ok. You too barny and that your eyes ok. Marg gets hers done on Monday.


Keep on taking the Happy Clotted Cream Rice Puddings!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That's ok, I just know how bad/horrible I felt, something went missing on my shift; & I was accused of stealing a Narcotic Prescription, & every Chemist in the town had a plain Clothed Police Surveilance Team, waiting for me to go to one of the Chemist's, & have the script filled.
> 
> I didn't even get an apology, after the Pharmacist was prover to have stolen the script, so that he could continue reaching his "BUZZ". He got a big surprise, as did my accusers, after all of the evidence was gathered was compiled into a very well organised file. He had not left himself an escape clause, so he was punished, instead of the accolades that he had expected! He also received the punishment that I was setup to receive! ????????????


How awful that must have been but glad for you that the real culprit was brought to book!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> i am glad she is doing so well. Does she use a cane? A folding cane would not take much room in the luggage. Of course she is so tiny she would not need a folding cane. ????


Hmmm, I wonder if I have any candy canes left over from Christmas!! :sm09: I think she would be like my mum was, too proud for a cane but she can hang on to me if necessary!!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Morning, very blowy here today. Wondering about putting the bedding on the line but maybe it will end up miles away within seconds ????


I hope you didn't if the wind there is like ours here.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Won't get any treatment done before we go away as my appointment to discuss what to do isn't until 2 days before we go away, but at least I might have a plan of action by then. Don't worry we will have fun whatever. xx


You bet we will!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Will do!! xxxx


Goody. Just booked my hotel room for the 7th, just my train ticket to get now and pack of course and I will be all ready. xxxx :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Happy Saturday everyone. I'm having a lazy lie in, it's been quite a week. Hopefully next week will be better? Got to have a tooth out on Wednesday. When you ladies see me in Norfolk I'll be the one with a VERY toothless smile, not a pretty sight. DH seems to have bounced back, even smiling today, that goodness he is ok & sorted out. He went through his diary today & said he was free to go out. No comment, but I have booked us for lunch on Monday as it's our anniversary, where has that year gone? Hope you all have a good day. I'm going to start knitting something with a massive cake of yarn. Bought it from Ice, it has 200grms & 900yards, I think I will have enough to make massive as I got 2 cakes. It only came to about £6, bargain of the year so far....hopefully.


He's sorted out in good time for your anniversary. Well done Mr B. Have a good day on Monday, both of you.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Hope the tooth extraction goes well. I won't be able to think about you as I am hoping to be flat on my back under a knife the same day. I don't know that I will be in a state to see how you got on that evening, but maybe the following day? I'm dreading going in to school Monday and Tuesday, so many of the children have coughs and colds. They won't do the procedure if I get one!
> Your yarn sounds a good deal. I looked at ice yarns a long time ago, maybe it's time to have another look


I'll keep everything crossed that you don't get a cough or the sniffles. Keep the Vicks handy.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Poor Bentley. I remember being woken one night by our cat sounding very scared. I went and opened the front door and Zaph and a fox were circling each other with Zaph making a tremendous noise. I gently called to him,he noticed I had the door open and slowly backed into the house all the while keeping an eye on the fox. He was very scared for a long time and wouldn't settle for ages. I gave him food and stayed up until he calmed down.


Coming close to a fox must be terrifying for a cat, but they can usually hold their own.


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good luck on Wednesday, is it a re-do of what you had before? if so hope it goes better this time. xx


Thanks, and yes, pretty much


----------



## Islander

Bentley's learning... hope he does ok. xoxox


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, it's been once again another windy and rainy day here and cold enough for ones bits to drop off. 

Sue is in bed with an upset tummy, they are blaming a Chinese, Richards in bed because I think he may have been drunk! He'll learn, we've all been there. Stephen is tired, another drink I think but Matthew and myself are fine. I don't really have anything worth telling you tonight. Hope you are all well.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Goody. Just booked my hotel room for the 7th, just my train ticket to get now and pack of course and I will be all ready. xxxx :sm02: :sm02:


I'm packed and ready now!! Just have to get a bit of knitting to take with me, my squares are too complex for knit and chat!!xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I'm packed and ready now!! Just have to get a bit of knitting to take with me, my squares are too complex for knit and chat!!xxxx


What time do you leave tomorrow, do you stop somewhere overnight or going all the way in one day? At least you won't have to bother to put your case away when you come home, 3 weeks Monday. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Goody. Just booked my hotel room for the 7th, just my train ticket to get now and pack of course and I will be all ready. xxxx :sm02: :sm02:


Mr P found me a lot of little Nivea goodies for my bag ????


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Bentley's learning... hope he does ok. xoxox


Doesn't want to goout much today. Mind you it is wet and windy tonight. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P found me a lot of little Nivea goodies for my bag ????


Mine just handed over his credit card when asked. xx


----------



## binkbrice

LondonChris said:


> Hope she had a great time & happy birthday.


She had a great time they were really close to the stage she got to shake his hand twice!


----------



## binkbrice

Well I have been to the grocery store gonna have to make trips every few days as my upright freezer has bit the dust so I am down to a very small unreliable freezer on the bottom of my fridge we lost everything we had in it so I am not going to restock for a while uggghh!


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Mine just handed over his credit card when asked. xx


????????????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> ????????????????????????


Wonder if I'll get away with it for my rail ticket? xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Wonder if I'll get away with it for my rail ticket? xx :sm15: :sm15:


Go the whole hog and get a first ticket x


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Go the whole hog and get a first ticket x


Not sure I would get away with that, but it might be worth a try. xx :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## LondonChris

You will be when you see my gappy mouth. I decided to get sorted out before meeting up with you all, but it's going to take longer than I thought. ????????????????????????


London Girl said:


> Yes, their yarn is cheap and I have bought from them before, it's nice yarn. I too have a couple of big gummy gaps now but we're still smiling, aren't we?!!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Hope you have a great time visiting your old haunts & you have a good visit with your 'mum'


London Girl said:


> Good mid-day from a grey and chilly London. It's not quite so windy today but still quite cold. I wonder how Pam is getting on?!
> 
> I am off on a coach trip to Cornwall with Miriam tomorrow morning so I might be MIA a bit next week. We come back on Thursday so it's only a few days. On Wednesday, we will be meeting up for lunch with my dear old friend from when I lived there, will post some photos. We were surrogate mother and daughter for each other when I lived there and had a lot of good times together. She is 93 now and looks like the Queen!!
> 
> For now though, I must get on with the packing and get to the shops for some travelling snacks!! Catch you all later,
> 
> Lots of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

I hope your op goes well this time. My extraction is minor to what is happening to you. it's always a worry around the kids during cold season. 
I have had some great yarn from Ice. I'll let you kno how my cake goes. Good luck this week. Xxx


lifeline said:


> Hope the tooth extraction goes well. I won't be able to think about you as I am hoping to be flat on my back under a knife the same day. I don't know that I will be in a state to see how you got on that evening, but maybe the following day? I'm dreading going in to school Monday and Tuesday, so many of the children have coughs and colds. They won't do the procedure if I get one!
> Your yarn sounds a good deal. I looked at ice yarns a long time ago, maybe it's time to have another look


----------



## LondonChris

It's like having a new husband, he's so smiley! Bet it doesn't last. I hope the weather is better, it would be good togave a day out.
quote=SaxonLady]He's sorted out in good time for your anniversary. Well done Mr B. Have a good day on Monday, both of you.[/quote]


----------



## LondonChris

Remember my dishwasher saga? Well the man came back & the wrong part had been ordered. Next day got an email that they can’t repair it so would I like to choose a new one? Got a couple we can choose that are really good machine, I hope. This insurance company have replaced a few things for us, it’s a great service. Off to bed now, I’ve turned into an owl.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Those quilts are beautiful; can't wait to see what you are making! xoxoxo


When i get the tubes together I'll post a pic.
If any of you have done bargello before, I'm New.. But you number each different fabric for this one . there are 12 different kinds of fabric. Then you cut them into 2in. Strips. Sew those strips together from 1 to 12 and then cut those into all the different sizes.. Then the patterning happens lol. It's actually alot of fun.


----------



## linkan

I've not caught up again. I've had sweet pea here today, and she is spending the night.
She's getting so big y'all. And her curls are getting so long! They are keeping their shape though.
Perfect little spiral curls.


----------



## linkan

Uh .. She was super proud that she could reach thepaper towels without her step stool ????


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> She had a great time they were really close to the stage she got to shake his hand twice!


That's great, happy birthday to her from me


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> I hope your op goes well this time. My extraction is minor to what is happening to you. it's always a worry around the kids during cold season.
> I have had some great yarn from Ice. I'll let you kno how my cake goes. Good luck this week. Xxx


Thanks Chris


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> When i get the tubes together I'll post a pic.
> If any of you have done bargello before, I'm New.. But you number each different fabric for this one . there are 12 different kinds of fabric. Then you cut them into 2in. Strips. Sew those strips together from 1 to 12 and then cut those into all the different sizes.. Then the patterning happens lol. It's actually alot of fun.


Sounds interesting


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from Wales, had sun, snow and hail so far this morning so goodness knows what sort of day it will be. At least the wind has gone. Dinner is all ready, 'chuck everything in the oven lamb' today. The Grand Prix season starts today so that will take up our afternoon. I knew I shouldn't have started a scarf, I'm bored with it already but will persevere until the bitter end. Oh now we've got sleet. I just love Spring huh. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, the wind has dropped although it i still breezy, but lovely blue skies. LM came to stay last night and she thrashed me at cards and now she has her Mum's old dolls house down and she and Bentley are playing with it.

Bentley let me bathe his wound last night and so far it looks clean, but I am going to keep a close eye on it. He hardly went out yesterday I think he is a bit wary now which is probably not a bad thing.

Our neighbour is taking us all to lunch at the local golf club today, so posh frocks are in order.

Later I have some pinloom weaving tat I want to have a go at.

Happy relaxing Sunday everyone. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, the wind has dropped although it i still breezy, but lovely blue skies. LM came to stay last night and she thrashed me at cards and now she has her Mum's old dolls house down and she and Bentley are playing with it.
> 
> Bentley let me bathe his wound last night and so far it looks clean, but I am going to keep a close eye on it. He hardly went out yesterday I think he is a bit wary now which is probably not a bad thing.
> 
> Our neighbour is taking us all to lunch at the local golf club today, so posh frocks are in order.
> 
> Later I have some pinloom weaving tat I want to have a go at.
> 
> Happy relaxing Sunday everyone. xxx


And a good morning to you, nice to see someone else here. Poor old Bentley he must be traumatised, lots of extra cuddles needed. Enjoy your posh lunch or is it just posh clothes needed? xx


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> When i get the tubes together I'll post a pic.
> If any of you have done bargello before, I'm New.. But you number each different fabric for this one . there are 12 different kinds of fabric. Then you cut them into 2in. Strips. Sew those strips together from 1 to 12 and then cut those into all the different sizes.. Then the patterning happens lol. It's actually alot of fun.


I was confused so I ask Mr. Google. 



 Short informative video. I was picturing sewing each strip into a tube. Silly me. Very interesting technique. I am very anxious to see your masterpiece.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from Wales, had sun, snow and hail so far this morning so goodness knows what sort of day it will be. At least the wind has gone. Dinner is all ready, 'chuck everything in the oven lamb' today. The Grand Prix season starts today so that will take up our afternoon. I knew I shouldn't have started a scarf, I'm bored with it already but will persevere until the bitter end. Oh now we've got sleet. I just love Spring huh. xx[/quot
> 
> Morning. Glad the wind has gone. Spring weather sure can be changeable and surprising. I was hoping snow was out of our forecast. However, yesterday we woke up to a new covering of snow. BIG SIGH.


----------



## jinx

Morning. It was fun for me to see Flo play with daughter Angel's toys. Now I get to see Lilly play with the toys that her mother played with that were her grandmothers. 
Put on your best bib and tucker and act like a proper lady at your outing today. Above all enjoy yourself.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, the wind has dropped although it i still breezy, but lovely blue skies. LM came to stay last night and she thrashed me at cards and now she has her Mum's old dolls house down and she and Bentley are playing with it.
> 
> Bentley let me bathe his wound last night and so far it looks clean, but I am going to keep a close eye on it. He hardly went out yesterday I think he is a bit wary now which is probably not a bad thing.
> 
> Our neighbour is taking us all to lunch at the local golf club today, so posh frocks are in order.
> 
> Later I have some pinloom weaving tat I want to have a go at.
> 
> Happy relaxing Sunday everyone. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. It was fun for me to see Flo play with daughter Angel's toys. Now I get to see Lilly play with the toys that her mother played with that were her grandmothers.
> Put on your best bib and tucker and act like a proper lady at your outing today. Above all enjoy yourself.


Can you actually act like a lady and enjoy yourself? xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. I am almost happy to see the snow melting. As one can imagine flooding is a problem. We are at the top of the hill from the river. The river is flooding low lands and huge blocks of ice are jamming everything. It is horrendous mess. The sewer system is full. We are under a do not use water order. If the sewer system gets over full it may flood into basements. All in all a terrible nasty mess. I am glad spring officially starts on the twentieth. Of course once spring is here all our weather worries will be over, NOT. ????????????⛄❄


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P found me a lot of little Nivea goodies for my bag ????


Bless him. He's a good one.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Mine just handed over his credit card when asked. xx


Why doesn't he add one for you? DH has one on my account. I just don't let him have it!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Wonder if I'll get away with it for my rail ticket? xx :sm15: :sm15:


Yep, book online and quote his card!


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> It's like having a new husband, he's so smiley! Bet it doesn't last. I hope the weather is better, it would be good togave a day out.
> quote=SaxonLady]He's sorted out in good time for your anniversary. Well done Mr B. Have a good day on Monday, both of you.


[/quote]

Mine's the same after his op. Mind you, it still hurts a bit.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Why doesn't he add one for you? DH has one on my account. I just don't let him have it!


I have got one, well two I think but this way all the transactions go on the statement in his name. xx :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I've not caught up again. I've had sweet pea here today, and she is spending the night.
> She's getting so big y'all. And her curls are getting so long! They are keeping their shape though.
> Perfect little spiral curls.


Beautiful hair. Mine was darker but fell just like that until I was 5, then my father cut it short when we came back to England to keep me safer from 'stranger-danger'.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, the wind has dropped although it i still breezy, but lovely blue skies. LM came to stay last night and she thrashed me at cards and now she has her Mum's old dolls house down and she and Bentley are playing with it.
> 
> Bentley let me bathe his wound last night and so far it looks clean, but I am going to keep a close eye on it. He hardly went out yesterday I think he is a bit wary now which is probably not a bad thing.
> 
> Our neighbour is taking us all to lunch at the local golf club today, so posh frocks are in order.
> 
> Later I have some pinloom weaving tat I want to have a go at.
> 
> Happy relaxing Sunday everyone. xxx


Lunch at the golf club sounds like a great Sunday lunch. Give Bentley a gentle hug from me.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Can you actually act like a lady and enjoy yourself? xx :sm15: :sm15:


In my case yes. It stuns people!


----------



## SaxonLady

I'm off to somewhere near Salisbury in a while with DH. SDuch excitement - we're going to pick up a Landrover wheel! Aren't I the lucky one to have such an exciting Sunday afternoon. We may at least eat on the way back if I'm lucky.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> In my case yes. It stuns people!


Ooh you'll have to show me how in a few weeks. xx


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, the wind has dropped although it i still breezy, but lovely blue skies. LM came to stay last night and she thrashed me at cards and now she has her Mum's old dolls house down and she and Bentley are playing with it.
> 
> Bentley let me bathe his wound last night and so far it looks clean, but I am going to keep a close eye on it. He hardly went out yesterday I think he is a bit wary now which is probably not a bad thing.
> 
> Our neighbour is taking us all to lunch at the local golf club today, so posh frocks are in order.
> 
> Later I have some pinloom weaving tat I want to have a go at.
> 
> Happy relaxing Sunday everyone. xxx


That's so cool, sweet pea demolished me at cards last night too ! ???? and Candyland and trouble...


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> I was confused so I ask Mr. Google.
> 
> 
> 
> Short informative video. I was picturing sewing each strip into a tube. Silly me. Very interesting technique. I am very anxious to see your masterpiece.


This video is perfect that is exactly what I'm doing????


----------



## grandma susan

The weather is just spoiling itself now at 5pm. It's been very sunny but very cold. I've got two funerals to go to within a week. We are going to Kathleen's on Friday. They've chosen the chapel in the next village, it's only tiny so we will have to get there sooner rather than later. I've got three coming in little car. The Thursday after this Thursday its Mavis and we can just go to the local church. It's a shame for both of them. I shall miss Kathleen on a Monday and Mavis on a Tuesday. 

Margaret goes into hospital to have her cataract removed tomorrow. She's braver than me. Sue was feeling a little better today and the others were fine. I called to see Albert on the way home Lordy was it cold, it's a windy place, right out in the open. All fields all around.

I hope this weather picks up in its temperature for the norfolkites..otherwise you will have to stay in and knit haha. What a price to pay. It won't be long now girls, are you getting excited.?


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> The weather is just spoiling itself now at 5pm. It's been very sunny but very cold. I've got two funerals to go to within a week. We are going to Kathleen's on Friday. They've chosen the chapel in the next village, it's only tiny so we will have to get there sooner rather than later. I've got three coming in little car. The Thursday after this Thursday its Mavis and we can just go to the local church. It's a shame for both of them. I shall miss Kathleen on a Monday and Mavis on a Tuesday.
> 
> Margaret goes into hospital to have her cataract removed tomorrow. She's braver than me. Sue was feeling a little better today and the others were fine. I called to see Albert on the way home Lordy was it cold, it's a windy place, right out in the open. All fields all around.
> 
> I hope this weather picks up in its temperature for the norfolkites..otherwise you will have to stay in and knit haha. What a price to pay. It won't be long now girls, are you getting excited.?


Very excited and at least we can warm up in the hot-tub if we want to. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> What time do you leave tomorrow, do you stop somewhere overnight or going all the way in one day? At least you won't have to bother to put your case away when you come home, 3 weeks Monday. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


Hello, sorry, couldn't get WiFi on the coach!! We're here, arrived about 4.30 to a glorious sunny day! Very pleasant journey with enough stops. Our hotel is right on the seafront and we have a really nice room. There is a quiz tonight, so I'm game for that and Miriam will be there to give me moral support!! Haven't caught up but hope everything is OK for you all!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Well I have been to the grocery store gonna have to make trips every few days as my upright freezer has bit the dust so I am down to a very small unreliable freezer on the bottom of my fridge we lost everything we had in it so I am not going to restock for a while uggghh!


Sorry to hear that, were the contents insured? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Hope you have a great time visiting your old haunts & you have a good visit with your 'mum'


Thanks Chris!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hello, sorry, couldn't get WiFi on the coach!! We're here, arrived about 4.30 to a glorious sunny day! Very pleasant journey with enough stops. Our hotel is right on the seafront and we have a really nice room. There is a quiz tonight, so I'm game for that and Miriam will be there to give me moral support!! Haven't caught up but hope everything is OK for you all!! Xxxx


Where are you exactly in Cornwall? Glad you had a good journey. Enjoy yourselves. xxxx


----------



## jinx

I am such a fortunate person. My honeydoer was here today. He brought his helpmate, Lilly, with him. He worked hard for at least two hours taking my dryer apart. It was hard work as the washer and dryer are connected. Before he started he was sure it was just a matter of lint that was causing it to take forever to dry something. He cleaned it all out and it works better than new. Even though I clean it after every load enough lint bypassed the filter to cause problems. Love that guy. ???? Last week he saved my laptop and this week he saved my dryer. What a guy!


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> I am such a fortunate person. My honeydoer was here today. He brought his helpmate, Lilly, with him. He worked hard for at least two hours taking my dryer apart. It was hard work as the washer and dryer are connected. Before he started he was sure it was just a matter of lint that was causing it to take forever to dry something. He cleaned it all out and it works better than new. Even though I clean it after every load enough lint bypassed the filter to cause problems. Love that guy. ???? Last week he saved my laptop and this week he saved my dryer. What a guy!


Having a Mr. Fixit in the family is great.


----------



## jinx

RookieRetiree said:


> Having a Mr. Fixit in the family is great.


Alas he is no longer truly in my family. That is why his wonderful deeds are even more special to us. So often we heard stories of how awful young people are, but he proves there are great, caring, wonderful, loving, young people.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Sorry to hear that, were the contents insured? Xxxx


Sadly no the way my luck runs I wish I had that insurance that Chris has!


----------



## PurpleFi

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANGELA, HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY XXXXXXXX


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Creative Chaos this morning and we are making a different type of button. This afternoon we might go to the cinema.

Had a lovely lunch at the gold club yesterday, all very posh and full silver service. LM really enjoyed herself and I think it was nice for her to be away from parents and big bro. The food was beautiful and we all ate to much. In fact LM ate as much as we did, that girl has a healthy appetite and is like a bean pole.

Off to sort stuff for this morning, catch you later and happy Monday. x


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EDT and -5'C (23'F). We had about an inch of snow over the weekend, but the sun quickly melted it away. More snow expected today. There is massive flooding north of us. On our trip to Peterborough, the side of the road was completely washed away and they had put up a temporary barricade. The Ganaraska river though Port Hope is high but not up to flood level. ALL the rivers along the highway to Peterborough were major flooding and overflowing into the fields. London has been warned that the upper Thames is overflowing and headed to the city. (This is in Ontario, not England) The city of Bolton was evacuated after a surge 8 feet tall came through that city. I guess our area has been lucky.
We went to the fibre festival. I met a couple people from Knit Night in Cobourg and one person from the Knit Night in Peterborough. I didn't get a chance to talk to my friend the dyer as she was busy. (Imagine that, a yarn dyer busy at a fibre festival!) I tried to restrain myself but it didn't work.
I didnt' get a picture of some mini skeins that I bought for a multicolour yoke on a sweater.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Creative Chaos this morning and we are making a different type of button. This afternoon we might go to the cinema.
> 
> Had a lovely lunch at the gold club yesterday, all very posh and full silver service. LM really enjoyed herself and I think it was nice for her to be away from parents and big bro. The food was beautiful and we all ate to much. In fact LM ate as much as we did, that girl has a healthy appetite and is like a bean pole.
> 
> Off to sort stuff for this morning, catch you later and happy Monday. x


I saw some lovely buttons at one of the booths but they don't carry the buttons on their website. No wonder that booth was so busy. We really don't have any button shops around here.
I'm going to have start doing some Dorset buttons myself.
That's nice that you took LM to a posh lunch. 
Happy Monday.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Creative Chaos this morning and we are making a different type of button. This afternoon we might go to the cinema.
> 
> Had a lovely lunch at the gold club yesterday, all very posh and full silver service. LM really enjoyed herself and I think it was nice for her to be away from parents and big bro. The food was beautiful and we all ate to much. In fact LM ate as much as we did, that girl has a healthy appetite and is like a bean pole.
> 
> Off to sort stuff for this morning, catch you later and happy Monday. x


Morning. Good to hear a good time was had by all. It is so nice you got to share it with LM.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Sadly no the way my luck runs I wish I had that insurance that Chris has!


I don't think either of us could afford insurance that covers as much as Chris's insurance.
I'm just lucky if something breaks while the warranty is still covering it.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Alas he is no longer truly in my family. That is why his wonderful deeds are even more special to us. So often we heard stories of how awful young people are, but he proves there are great, caring, wonderful, loving, young people.


I think the great, caring, wonderful, loving, young people outnumber the other ones. It's just the other ones stick out so much and stay in your memory. Unfortunately.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I am such a fortunate person. My honeydoer was here today. He brought his helpmate, Lilly, with him. He worked hard for at least two hours taking my dryer apart. It was hard work as the washer and dryer are connected. Before he started he was sure it was just a matter of lint that was causing it to take forever to dry something. He cleaned it all out and it works better than new. Even though I clean it after every load enough lint bypassed the filter to cause problems. Love that guy. ???? Last week he saved my laptop and this week he saved my dryer. What a guy!


Good for Mr Fixit. Lint in the exhaust hose can cause fires. Our dryer won't run if it detects that the exhaust vent is clogged. 
I clean our lint trap every time that I use the dryer, but the cat hair really builds up and is fine enough to bypass the trap.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hello, sorry, couldn't get WiFi on the coach!! We're here, arrived about 4.30 to a glorious sunny day! Very pleasant journey with enough stops. Our hotel is right on the seafront and we have a really nice room. There is a quiz tonight, so I'm game for that and Miriam will be there to give me moral support!! Haven't caught up but hope everything is OK for you all!! Xxxx


That sounds like a beautiful place for a hotel.
I hope your beautiful weather continues.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Lovely yarn. Lucky you to have it in your stash.
Your area sounds like ours. Roads closed, houses and businesses flooded, ice jams, sewers overflowing etc. In a nearby town a man drove around a barricade ended up stranded in several feet of water. Many people has to risk their lives to save him and his 4 passengers. The 4 passengers are hospitalized for hypothermia and the driver is in jail for his actions, plus being drunk,and having an outstanding warrant.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EDT and -5'C (23'F). We had about an inch of snow over the weekend, but the sun quickly melted it away. More snow expected today. There is massive flooding north of us. On our trip to Peterborough, the side of the road was completely washed away and they had put up a temporary barricade. The Ganaraska river though Port Hope is high but not up to flood level. ALL the rivers along the highway to Peterborough were major flooding and overflowing into the fields. London has been warned that the upper Thames is overflowing and headed to the city. (This is in Ontario, not England) The city of Bolton was evacuated after a surge 8 feet tall came through that city. I guess our area has been lucky.
> We went to the fibre festival. I met a couple people from Knit Night in Cobourg and one person from the Knit Night in Peterborough. I didn't get a chance to talk to my friend the dyer as she was busy. (Imagine that, a yarn dyer busy at a fibre festival!) I tried to restrain myself but it didn't work.
> I didnt' get a picture of some mini skeins that I bought for a multicolour yoke on a sweater.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> The weather is just spoiling itself now at 5pm. It's been very sunny but very cold. I've got two funerals to go to within a week. We are going to Kathleen's on Friday. They've chosen the chapel in the next village, it's only tiny so we will have to get there sooner rather than later. I've got three coming in little car. The Thursday after this Thursday its Mavis and we can just go to the local church. It's a shame for both of them. I shall miss Kathleen on a Monday and Mavis on a Tuesday.
> 
> Margaret goes into hospital to have her cataract removed tomorrow. She's braver than me. Sue was feeling a little better today and the others were fine. I called to see Albert on the way home Lordy was it cold, it's a windy place, right out in the open. All fields all around.
> 
> I hope this weather picks up in its temperature for the norfolkites..otherwise you will have to stay in and knit haha. What a price to pay. It won't be long now girls, are you getting excited.?


I hope your weather warms a little. I'm so sorry that you are going to miss your friends. Remember them fondly during the funerals.
Staying inside and knitting during a retreat is lovely. Try doing it in Collingwood Ontario during a blizzard. Although I missed the fireplace that they took out.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I was confused so I ask Mr. Google.
> 
> 
> 
> Short informative video. I was picturing sewing each strip into a tube. Silly me. Very interesting technique. I am very anxious to see your masterpiece.





linkan said:


> This video is perfect that is exactly what I'm doing????


That Bargello quilting looks lovely. I wish I had an area to do something like that. The lady in the video was such a quick sewer/sewist.
Please post a picture when you are ready.


----------



## nitz8catz

Toronto airport is a mess. There was a fire in one of the restaurants at the airport last night that closed one of the terminals completely and cancelled a bunch of flights. Well, it's the end of Spring Break, so a lot of people were trying to get back to Toronto so that messed up a lot of connecting flights. I wonder how many of my co-workers will not be at work today due to flight issues.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I'm off to somewhere near Salisbury in a while with DH. SDuch excitement - we're going to pick up a Landrover wheel! Aren't I the lucky one to have such an exciting Sunday afternoon. We may at least eat on the way back if I'm lucky.


I spent my Sunday in the basement doing laundry. You did better than I did.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cold, cloudy but dry Wales, at the moment. First of all Happy Birthday Angela, have a good one.

Now I've been very good this morning, exceptionally good in the circumstances, I have not committed murder. I've been that close but didn't succumb. DH doesn't know how lucky he is. Most days he's off before 9 to get his paper, I needed some eggs to finish getting dinner ready, so today he decides to do some paperwork before he goes. Now this is something he's been trying to sort since before Christmas having refused my offer to do it. This morning he decides it's a good time to chase it up. It's now 10.30 and he's just gone. Couldn't even go myself as there's a big pile of logs blocking the garage door. All that time to write one e-mail. One good thing you won't have to visit me in prison. Right moan over will now go and catch up. Hope your day has started better than mine. xx


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good for Mr Fixit. Lint in the exhaust hose can cause fires. Our dryer won't run if it detects that the exhaust vent is clogged.
> I clean our lint trap every time that I use the dryer, but the cat hair really builds up and is fine enough to bypass the trap.


So right. Lint has caused many terrible fires. It is wonderful that manufacturers now install the safety feature to prevent the dryer from working if it is blocked. Now if they would make it easier to remove the blockage so the entire machine does not need to be disassembled. 
I clean the filter every time I dry a load and the guys clean the hose that leads outside several times a year. I was surprised at the clump of lint that accumulated beyond the filter. Of course it has been 19 years.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EDT and -5'C (23'F). We had about an inch of snow over the weekend, but the sun quickly melted it away. More snow expected today. There is massive flooding north of us. On our trip to Peterborough, the side of the road was completely washed away and they had put up a temporary barricade. The Ganaraska river though Port Hope is high but not up to flood level. ALL the rivers along the highway to Peterborough were major flooding and overflowing into the fields. London has been warned that the upper Thames is overflowing and headed to the city. (This is in Ontario, not England) The city of Bolton was evacuated after a surge 8 feet tall came through that city. I guess our area has been lucky.
> We went to the fibre festival. I met a couple people from Knit Night in Cobourg and one person from the Knit Night in Peterborough. I didn't get a chance to talk to my friend the dyer as she was busy. (Imagine that, a yarn dyer busy at a fibre festival!) I tried to restrain myself but it didn't work.
> I didnt' get a picture of some mini skeins that I bought for a multicolour yoke on a sweater.


Ooh great, more fun to be had. xx :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Beautiful hair. Mine was darker but fell just like that until I was 5, then my father cut it short when we came back to England to keep me safer from 'stranger-danger'.


I had wirey, kinky hair that stood out in a triangle from my head when it was cut short. So I had my hair long and in a ponytail or braid for most of my childhood. All the wirey part of my hair fell out and I only have the fine hair now. Much easier to keep under control.
My sister had light coloured fine hair all her life. It never grew past her shoulders until she was in her twenties. DD had the same kind of hair.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I am almost happy to see the snow melting. As one can imagine flooding is a problem. We are at the top of the hill from the river. The river is flooding low lands and huge blocks of ice are jamming everything. It is horrendous mess. The sewer system is full. We are under a do not use water order. If the sewer system gets over full it may flood into basements. All in all a terrible nasty mess. I am glad spring officially starts on the twentieth. Of course once spring is here all our weather worries will be over, NOT. ????????????⛄❄


I've been happy that we are on a hill and all the sewer system is downhill from us. 
I hope the ice jams and flooding don't cut you off from civilization on your hill.
Hopefully you don't get any major rain until this water flows away.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sorry your day started off poorly. Deep breath, think calming thoughts and enjoy the rest of the day????☮✌ 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, cloudy but dry Wales, at the moment. First of all Happy Birthday Angela, have a good one.
> 
> Now I've been very good this morning, exceptionally good in the circumstances, I have not committed murder. I've been that close but didn't succumb. DH doesn't know how lucky he is. Most days he's off before 9 to get his paper, I needed some eggs to finish getting dinner ready, so today he decides to do some paperwork before he goes. Now this is something he's been trying to sort since before Christmas having refused my offer to do it. This morning he decides it's a good time to chase it up. It's now 10.30 and he's just gone. Couldn't even go myself as there's a big pile of logs blocking the garage door. All that time to write one e-mail. One good thing you won't have to visit me in prison. Right moan over will now go and catch up. Hope your day has started better than mine. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Sorry your day started off poorly. Deep breath, think calming thoughts and enjoy the rest of the day????☮✌


Still waiting for the eggs to come, will be back in the kitchen as soon as they arrive. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Lovely yarn. Lucky you to have it in your stash.
> Your area sounds like ours. Roads closed, houses and businesses flooded, ice jams, sewers overflowing etc. In a nearby town a man drove around a barricade ended up stranded in several feet of water. Many people has to risk their lives to save him and his 4 passengers. The 4 passengers are hospitalized for hypothermia and the driver is in jail for his actions, plus being drunk,and having an outstanding warrant.


That definitely was a driver that needed to be removed from the road.
The flooding up north should arrive here mid week. But we are forecast to get more snow. I'm hoping that the colder temperatures will slow the meltwaters.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, cloudy but dry Wales, at the moment. First of all Happy Birthday Angela, have a good one.
> 
> Now I've been very good this morning, exceptionally good in the circumstances, I have not committed murder. I've been that close but didn't succumb. DH doesn't know how lucky he is. Most days he's off before 9 to get his paper, I needed some eggs to finish getting dinner ready, so today he decides to do some paperwork before he goes. Now this is something he's been trying to sort since before Christmas having refused my offer to do it. This morning he decides it's a good time to chase it up. It's now 10.30 and he's just gone. Couldn't even go myself as there's a big pile of logs blocking the garage door. All that time to write one e-mail. One good thing you won't have to visit me in prison. Right moan over will now go and catch up. Hope your day has started better than mine. xx


Is it too early for a TM?
And yell at him to move the logs when he gets home.


----------



## jinx

They broke through the ice jam yesterday. ???? We can leave our area the back way and avoid the river. We were expecting this, but hoped the weather would warm gradually so all the snow did not melt in one day. Alas we had one day of very warm temps and feet of snow melted in one days time.


nitz8 catz said:


> I've been happy that we are on a hill and all the sewer system is downhill from us.
> I hope the ice jams and flooding don't cut you off from civilization on your hill.
> Hopefully you don't get any major rain until this water flows away.


----------



## nitz8catz

I;m going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.
And Happy Birthday Angela.


----------



## jinx

Right. Also the news focus on the bad and seldom mention the good unless it is sports related.


nitz8catz said:


> I think the great, caring, wonderful, loving, young people outnumber the other ones. It's just the other ones stick out so much and stay in your memory. Unfortunately.


----------



## jinx

Recently I started noticing t.v. ads for appliance insurance. We had not heard of it a few years ago. I was wondering how much insurance would have costed for 19 years compared to having one service call. I believe the insurance is much more poplar across the pond. 


nitz8catz said:


> I don't think either of us could afford insurance that covers as much as Chris's insurance.
> I'm just lucky if something breaks while the warranty is still covering it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Is it too early for a TM?
> And yell at him to move the logs when he gets home.


Yes way too early although I was tempted, he is actually moving some logs at the moment guess who's not volunteering to help? xx :sm15:


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh you'll have to show me how in a few weeks. xx


There's no way I'll be ladylike on holiday


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> The weather is just spoiling itself now at 5pm. It's been very sunny but very cold. I've got two funerals to go to within a week. We are going to Kathleen's on Friday. They've chosen the chapel in the next village, it's only tiny so we will have to get there sooner rather than later. I've got three coming in little car. The Thursday after this Thursday its Mavis and we can just go to the local church. It's a shame for both of them. I shall miss Kathleen on a Monday and Mavis on a Tuesday.
> 
> Margaret goes into hospital to have her cataract removed tomorrow. She's braver than me. Sue was feeling a little better today and the others were fine. I called to see Albert on the way home Lordy was it cold, it's a windy place, right out in the open. All fields all around.
> 
> I hope this weather picks up in its temperature for the norfolkites..otherwise you will have to stay in and knit haha. What a price to pay. It won't be long now girls, are you getting excited.?


How come our only sane member can ask such silly questions? Of course I'm getting excited.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I am such a fortunate person. My honeydoer was here today. He brought his helpmate, Lilly, with him. He worked hard for at least two hours taking my dryer apart. It was hard work as the washer and dryer are connected. Before he started he was sure it was just a matter of lint that was causing it to take forever to dry something. He cleaned it all out and it works better than new. Even though I clean it after every load enough lint bypassed the filter to cause problems. Love that guy. ???? Last week he saved my laptop and this week he saved my dryer. What a guy!


And he does it because you are so appreciative. He really is a gem.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANGELA, HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY XXXXXXXX


YYes, HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANGELA, just do whatever you want today. xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EDT and -5'C (23'F). We had about an inch of snow over the weekend, but the sun quickly melted it away. More snow expected today. There is massive flooding north of us. On our trip to Peterborough, the side of the road was completely washed away and they had put up a temporary barricade. The Ganaraska river though Port Hope is high but not up to flood level. ALL the rivers along the highway to Peterborough were major flooding and overflowing into the fields. London has been warned that the upper Thames is overflowing and headed to the city. (This is in Ontario, not England) The city of Bolton was evacuated after a surge 8 feet tall came through that city. I guess our area has been lucky.
> We went to the fibre festival. I met a couple people from Knit Night in Cobourg and one person from the Knit Night in Peterborough. I didn't get a chance to talk to my friend the dyer as she was busy. (Imagine that, a yarn dyer busy at a fibre festival!) I tried to restrain myself but it didn't work.
> I didnt' get a picture of some mini skeins that I bought for a multicolour yoke on a sweater.


Lots of yummy yarn. That Fade sweater is going to be SOOOOO YUMMY.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning. Lovely yarn. Lucky you to have it in your stash.
> Your area sounds like ours. Roads closed, houses and businesses flooded, ice jams, sewers overflowing etc. In a nearby town a man drove around a barricade ended up stranded in several feet of water. Many people has to risk their lives to save him and his 4 passengers. The 4 passengers are hospitalized for hypothermia and the driver is in jail for his actions, plus being drunk,and having an outstanding warrant.


What a pillock!


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I spent my Sunday in the basement doing laundry. You did better than I did.


It was actually a very pleasant journey. I love long drives with DH. It's the only time we have real conversations. Plus he does all the driving.


----------



## jinx

I quite agree. Thanks for my English word of the day. Indeed a stupid silly idiot.


SaxonLady said:


> What a pillock!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, cloudy but dry Wales, at the moment. First of all Happy Birthday Angela, have a good one.
> 
> Now I've been very good this morning, exceptionally good in the circumstances, I have not committed murder. I've been that close but didn't succumb. DH doesn't know how lucky he is. Most days he's off before 9 to get his paper, I needed some eggs to finish getting dinner ready, so today he decides to do some paperwork before he goes. Now this is something he's been trying to sort since before Christmas having refused my offer to do it. This morning he decides it's a good time to chase it up. It's now 10.30 and he's just gone. Couldn't even go myself as there's a big pile of logs blocking the garage door. All that time to write one e-mail. One good thing you won't have to visit me in prison. Right moan over will now go and catch up. Hope your day has started better than mine. xx


Well done you. To have seethed for two and a half hours without raising a hand! I can only hope he didn't forget the eggs!!!


----------



## jinx

He probably figured out he best stay out of your way.


Barn-dweller said:


> Yes way too early although I was tempted, he is actually moving some logs at the moment guess who's not volunteering to help? xx :sm15:


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I quite agree. Thanks for my English word of the day. Indeed a stupid silly idiot.


Pillock is always spoken with contempt. Worse than just an idiot.


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> Having a Mr. Fixit in the family is great.


It really is. Mr .E fixed our dryer the other day. We clean the lint Everytime too but it was full of it. Dh is getting a better seal on the hose.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANGELA, HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY XXXXXXXX


????thanks


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I;m going to sign off now.
> Everyone have a great day.
> And Happy Birthday Angela.


????xoxo


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> YYes, HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANGELA, just do whatever you want today. xxxxx


Thank you????xxx
I would but i have a docter appt. Today.
Otherwise I'd still be in bed till tomorrow lol. ????


----------



## linkan

I best get dressed.. LoL
Lisa will be here shortly to take me to the dr. and then maybe go squish some yarn, and thenof course our favorite ... Fajita's at Puerta Vallarta !


----------



## linkan

Have a beautiful day everyone!
ours is covered in frost this morning... ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> There's no way I'll be ladylike on holiday


Good. xx :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It was actually a very pleasant journey. I love long drives with DH. It's the only time we have real conversations. Plus he does all the driving.


Did you get a meal out as well? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Well done you. To have seethed for two and a half hours without raising a hand! I can only hope he didn't forget the eggs!!!


He didn't dare. xx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> He probably figured out he best stay out of your way.


He does have sense sometimes. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I best get dressed.. LoL
> Lisa will be here shortly to take me to the dr. and then maybe go squish some yarn, and thenof course our favorite ... Fajita's at Puerta Vallarta !


Apart from the doctor's sounds a pretty good day. Enjoy. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Where are you exactly in Cornwall? Glad you had a good journey. Enjoy yourselves. xxxx


Falmouth, my old home town!! Just got back from a day trip to Penzance and St Ives but sadly the weather was rubbish, cold and wet!! Hey ho!! Free day to explore Falmouth tomorrow!! Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EDT and -5'C (23'F). We had about an inch of snow over the weekend, but the sun quickly melted it away. More snow expected today. There is massive flooding north of us. On our trip to Peterborough, the side of the road was completely washed away and they had put up a temporary barricade. The Ganaraska river though Port Hope is high but not up to flood level. ALL the rivers along the highway to Peterborough were major flooding and overflowing into the fields. London has been warned that the upper Thames is overflowing and headed to the city. (This is in Ontario, not England) The city of Bolton was evacuated after a surge 8 feet tall came through that city. I guess our area has been lucky.
> We went to the fibre festival. I met a couple people from Knit Night in Cobourg and one person from the Knit Night in Peterborough. I didn't get a chance to talk to my friend the dyer as she was busy. (Imagine that, a yarn dyer busy at a fibre festival!) I tried to restrain myself but it didn't work.
> I didnt' get a picture of some mini skeins that I bought for a multicolour yoke on a sweater.


Thanks for the clarification re London/Thames, you had me worried for a moment there!! Not good news for ontario though! The yarn is spectacular!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds like a beautiful place for a hotel.
> I hope your beautiful weather continues.


Sadly no, it rained all day today!! ????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:



> Morning. Lovely yarn. Lucky you to have it in your stash.
> Your area sounds like ours. Roads closed, houses and businesses flooded, ice jams, sewers overflowing etc. In a nearby town a man drove around a barricade ended up stranded in several feet of water. Many people has to risk their lives to save him and his 4 passengers. The 4 passengers are hospitalized for hypothermia and the driver is in jail for his actions, plus being drunk,and having an outstanding warrant.


Idiot!! :sm14:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, cloudy but dry Wales, at the moment. First of all Happy Birthday Angela, have a good one.
> 
> Now I've been very good this morning, exceptionally good in the circumstances, I have not committed murder. I've been that close but didn't succumb. DH doesn't know how lucky he is. Most days he's off before 9 to get his paper, I needed some eggs to finish getting dinner ready, so today he decides to do some paperwork before he goes. Now this is something he's been trying to sort since before Christmas having refused my offer to do it. This morning he decides it's a good time to chase it up. It's now 10.30 and he's just gone. Couldn't even go myself as there's a big pile of logs blocking the garage door. All that time to write one e-mail. One good thing you won't have to visit me in prison. Right moan over will now go and catch up. Hope your day has started better than mine. xx


Deeeeeep breaths!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Deeeeeep breaths!! Xxxx


I was breathing so deeply I almost hyperventilated. Enjoy yourself even in the rain. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I was breathing so deeply I almost hyperventilated. Enjoy yourself even in the rain. xxxx


It was so cold in St Ives that we took shelter in Wetherspoons while waiting for the coach. We all had a hot chocolate, which was delicious. Unfortunately, Miriam has just remembered she can't cope with milk and I can heat her tum gurgling from the other side of the room, this is not going to end well!!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I've got all my dates wrong. The funerals are not this week but next, it's a good job somebody told me. 

Marg should be finished with her cataract operation and I'll ring her later.

I've been to s and b today. I started a cardigan for a little girl for something to do. I got the yarn at Joanne's in Florida. There's 9.5 ozs in the ball. I was going to knit some prem hats but the yard was too much and too pretty. I've plenty half balls that will do premmy babies.

We had a party for pat today because she is 70 tomorrow. I'm blowed if I'll tell them when I am 70. 

I haven't much to write again. But I'm here on line. Love you all.......


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANGELA, HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY XXXXXXXX


Happy birthday Angela, I hope you are having a great day love youx


----------



## Suo

How beautiful is this yarn!


----------



## lifeline

Happy birthday Angela


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EDT and -5'C (23'F). We had about an inch of snow over the weekend, but the sun quickly melted it away. More snow expected today. There is massive flooding north of us. On our trip to Peterborough, the side of the road was completely washed away and they had put up a temporary barricade. The Ganaraska river though Port Hope is high but not up to flood level. ALL the rivers along the highway to Peterborough were major flooding and overflowing into the fields. London has been warned that the upper Thames is overflowing and headed to the city. (This is in Ontario, not England) The city of Bolton was evacuated after a surge 8 feet tall came through that city. I guess our area has been lucky.
> We went to the fibre festival. I met a couple people from Knit Night in Cobourg and one person from the Knit Night in Peterborough. I didn't get a chance to talk to my friend the dyer as she was busy. (Imagine that, a yarn dyer busy at a fibre festival!) I tried to restrain myself but it didn't work.
> I didnt' get a picture of some mini skeins that I bought for a multicolour yoke on a sweater.


All of that yarn is lovely but I am really partial to the fade yarn!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I best get dressed.. LoL
> Lisa will be here shortly to take me to the dr. and then maybe go squish some yarn, and thenof course our favorite ... Fajita's at Puerta Vallarta !


Yes it was good I know I just saw you but Happy Birthday Sis ????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Happy birthday Angela, I hope you are having a great day love youx


Thank you sweetness it was so nice. Lisa took me out to lunch to our favorite place , we then got to visit mom n dad for a minute. So it was really good????

Xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Yes it was good I know I just saw you but Happy Birthday Sis ????


???? Thank you for being such a wonderful person. I'm so lucky that you are my sister and my friend. Your amazing sis and i just love ya to bits !????????


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> ???? Thank you for being such a wonderful person. I'm so lucky that you are my sister and my friend. Your amazing sis and i just love ya to bits !????????


I love you too!!!


----------



## linkan

My sweet sister gave me this isn't it so pretty!! It's a needle magnet.


----------



## linkan

My sweet Jen made me this. She knows i love elephants. She drew it by hand with a wood burner and then painted it.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> My sweet Jen made me this. She knows i love elephants. She drew it by hand with a wood burner and then painted it.


I love this!! She is so talented!!!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> My sweet sister gave me this isn't it so pretty!! It's a needle magnet.


And it works really well!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Thank you sweetness it was so nice. Lisa took me out to lunch to our favorite place , we then got to visit mom n dad for a minute. So it was really good????
> 
> Xoxoxo


 :sm24: xxxx ❤


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> My sweet Jen made me this. She knows i love elephants. She drew it by hand with a wood burner and then painted it.


Lovely gifts and thoroughly deserved xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Lovely gifts and thoroughly deserved xxxx


Hi you're up late tonight, meant to ask how did you get on at the quiz? xxxx


----------



## linkan

I got the e card from my knitting sisters. ???????????? thankyou all for the birthday wishes, it was beautiful.????xoxo????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> How awful that must have been but glad for you that the real culprit was brought to book!!


Yes I was also glad that the correct person was found. Thankfully a couple of other nurses told me about what was happening and, the other mayor thing was that I didn't go to chemists often, & then it was only if I needed medication. I found out years later, that the hierarchy thought that I was trouble, so they believed any thing that I was accused of! Wonderful - guilty, until proven innocent. I was a girl who never did anything wrong, especially if it was illegal.
There always seemed to be one of the higher levels watching me, but never found me. doing anything wrong! ????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, it's been once again another windy and rainy day here and cold enough for ones bits to drop off.
> 
> Sue is in bed with an upset tummy, they are blaming a Chinese, Richards in bed because I think he may have been drunk! He'll learn, we've all been there. Stephen is tired, another drink I think but Matthew and myself are fine. I don't really have anything worth telling you tonight. Hope you are all well.


Hahaha ... Poor Richard, he will find his limit, at some time; but will he learn to stay within it? ????????????????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi you're up late tonight, meant to ask how did you get on at the quiz? xxxx


We actually won! Mind you, only 3 teams and we did have the help of the coach driver! Does anybody know the collective noun for giraffes? Apparently, its a kaleidoscope, who knew?!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> We actually won! Mind you, only 3 teams and we did have the help of the coach driver! Does anybody know the collective noun for giraffes? Apparently, its a kaleidoscope, who knew?!! Xxxx ❤


Well done you were still first, no I didn't know the giraffe one. Hope the weather is better for you today. xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> We actually won! Mind you, only 3 teams and we did have the help of the coach driver! Does anybody know the collective noun for giraffes? Apparently, its a kaleidoscope, who knew?!! Xxxx ❤


Hm. I thought they were called a tower. I have to go ask Mr. Google.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy but so far dry Wales. Off to do the ironing before I talk myself out of it. Back when I've finished. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but so far dry Wales. Off to do the ironing before I talk myself out of it. Back when I've finished. xx


I hope your agony is over quickly today. It is cruel and unusual punishment to have to endure. 
Happy Taco Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I best get dressed.. LoL
> Lisa will be here shortly to take me to the dr. and then maybe go squish some yarn, and thenof course our favorite ... Fajita's at Puerta Vallarta !


Then I hope the Dr was kind, and the rest as good as you hoped.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Did you get a meal out as well? xx


No, we ordered in when we got home.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Sadly no, it rained all day today!! ????


We had April showers between lovely sunshine.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> It was so cold in St Ives that we took shelter in Wetherspoons while waiting for the coach. We all had a hot chocolate, which was delicious. Unfortunately, Miriam has just remembered she can't cope with milk and I can heat her tum gurgling from the other side of the room, this is not going to end well!!! Xxxx


What a shame. For both of you I suspect.xxx


----------



## jinx

You gave me a start. I get confused enough with what day it is. Now I was startled to find it was April. ????????


SaxonLady said:


> We had April showers between lovely sunshine.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've got all my dates wrong. The funerals are not this week but next, it's a good job somebody told me.
> 
> Marg should be finished with her cataract operation and I'll ring her later.
> 
> I've been to s and b today. I started a cardigan for a little girl for something to do. I got the yarn at Joanne's in Florida. There's 9.5 ozs in the ball. I was going to knit some prem hats but the yard was too much and too pretty. I've plenty half balls that will do premmy babies.
> 
> We had a party for pat today because she is 70 tomorrow. I'm blowed if I'll tell them when I am 70.
> 
> I haven't much to write again. But I'm here on line. Love you all.......


Love you too xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Suo said:


> How beautiful is this yarn!


Hello Suo. How is Maryland today?


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> All of that yarn is lovely but I am really partial to the fade yarn!


Of course!


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I love you too!!!


and I love you both xxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> My sweet Jen made me this. She knows i love elephants. She drew it by hand with a wood burner and then painted it.


That's so sweet.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> We actually won! Mind you, only 3 teams and we did have the help of the coach driver! Does anybody know the collective noun for giraffes? Apparently, its a kaleidoscope, who knew?!! Xxxx ❤


I love that. You have to love our language


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> You gave me a start. I get confused enough with what day it is. Now I was startled to find it was April. ????????


I'm sorry Jinx. With showers and sunshine and all the spring flowers out it seems like April. Unfortunately, the cold winds remind me it is still March! :sm03:


----------



## SaxonLady

It's Tuesday, so I'm off to lunch with the Vetlettes. At 5 o'clock I am collecting one of the twins so that Daddy can go and watch the other sing and dance in the theatre on the pier with hundreds of other schoolchildren. She probably won't see him but she'll know he is there and that is what matters. They are missing their mother while she is in Australia. And seeing plenty of me!


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EDT and -3'C (27'F) We had snow flurries yesterday that made it look like a snow globe outside. The snow didn't accumulate and there was just enough to make the roads slippery. We will be getting more today when the winds shift. All the spring birds returned yesterday between snow showers. We have robins, red-wing blackbirds, cowbirds, sparrows, grackles and starlings in the back yard eating birdseed and cat food kibbles. The bug eaters think that the kibbles are fine. They are all very skittish and keep jumping back up into the trees.
I only did a few rows on my Spector. The kitties were being very needy last night.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> It's Tuesday, so I'm off to lunch with the Vetlettes. At 5 o'clock I am collecting one of the twins so that Daddy can go and watch the other sing and dance in the theatre on the pier with hundreds of other schoolchildren. She probably won't see him but she'll know he is there and that is what matters. They are missing their mother while she is in Australia. And seeing plenty of me!


Have fun with your half of the twins.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> We had April showers between lovely sunshine.


We had winter showers, the white, fluffy, COLD kind. It's not ice, it's not ice, it's not ice. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I hope your agony is over quickly today. It is cruel and unusual punishment to have to endure.
> Happy Taco Tuesday afternoon.


Happy Taco Tuesday to you.
I'll be having salad and salami for lunch. Not quite the same.
I was bad last night and finished off a whole bag of puffed corn. It was puffed so it was mostly air, right?


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but so far dry Wales. Off to do the ironing before I talk myself out of it. Back when I've finished. xx


I hope that is over quickly. I only buy shirts that don't need to be ironed, just hung as soon as I take them out of the dryer. My mum's iron and my steamer are still broken.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Hm. I thought they were called a tower. I have to go ask Mr. Google.


I heard they were called a journey of giraffes. Which is also weird.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> We actually won! Mind you, only 3 teams and we did have the help of the coach driver! Does anybody know the collective noun for giraffes? Apparently, its a kaleidoscope, who knew?!! Xxxx ❤


3 teams or 30 teams. You won. Congratulations. ????????


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> We actually won! Mind you, only 3 teams and we did have the help of the coach driver! Does anybody know the collective noun for giraffes? Apparently, its a kaleidoscope, who knew?!! Xxxx ❤


Well, that's different, my new fact for today. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I hope your agony is over quickly today. It is cruel and unusual punishment to have to endure.
> Happy Taco Tuesday afternoon.


All done now, I'll cook dinner and then that's my chores done for the day, mustn't overdo it. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> No, we ordered in when we got home.


Just as good. xx :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Yes I was also glad that the correct person was found. Thankfully a couple of other nurses told me about what was happening and, the other mayor thing was that I didn't go to chemists often, & then it was only if I needed medication. I found out years later, that the hierarchy thought that I was trouble, so they believed any thing that I was accused of! Wonderful - guilty, until proven innocent. I was a girl who never did anything wrong, especially if it was illegal.
> There always seemed to be one of the higher levels watching me, but never found me. doing anything wrong! ????????


My previous boss had put a report in my employee file labelling me a troublemaker because he was forced to hire me full time when he wanted to hire another person. Apparently HR told him that he couldn't hire another full time person when he already had a part time person who could be promoted to full time. So he was stuck with me because he really wanted to hire that other person (and did) , but tried to create a problem so he could get rid of me. When I was transferred to my current boss, he inherited my previous boss' files, and read my file. It took years to convince him that I wasn't a troublemaker. Mostly by him hiring people who WERE trouble. I looked good by comparison.
I think all business works on the "guilty until proven innocent" idea.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I heard they were called a journey of giraffes. Which is also weird.


I've just googled it and it said tower. I think there must be lots of different definitions. Wonder what the OED says?


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> My sweet Jen made me this. She knows i love elephants. She drew it by hand with a wood burner and then painted it.


That's so cute. I like elephants too. I want to see the new Dumbo movie.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> My sweet sister gave me this isn't it so pretty!! It's a needle magnet.


Pretty and useful.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> All of that yarn is lovely but I am really partial to the fade yarn!


You, and a couple of others. :sm17: 
I hope it knits as nicely as it looks. It's a new yarn that I've never used before.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've got all my dates wrong. The funerals are not this week but next, it's a good job somebody told me.
> 
> Marg should be finished with her cataract operation and I'll ring her later.
> 
> I've been to s and b today. I started a cardigan for a little girl for something to do. I got the yarn at Joanne's in Florida. There's 9.5 ozs in the ball. I was going to knit some prem hats but the yard was too much and too pretty. I've plenty half balls that will do premmy babies.
> 
> We had a party for pat today because she is 70 tomorrow. I'm blowed if I'll tell them when I am 70.
> 
> I haven't much to write again. But I'm here on line. Love you all.......


There is a restaurant here where they put a cows horns on your head and everyone in the restaurant sings Happy Birthday to you. I will NEVER tell them it's my birthday.!!!
I have dry erase boards on the fridge to put important dates on. It helps.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. Apparently the roads are messy as you get closer to Toronto. There are a couple of shutdowns for jack-knifed tractor trailers and a multi-car pile up. And someone keeps leaving suspicious backpacks in the subway stations, so there are shutdowns there which means more cars on the highway.
Everyone have a great day.
Happy Tuesday.


----------



## jinx

Morning. With all the birds returning to your little corner of the world it must be spring. As soon as I opened the door yesterday I heard the Canadian Geese honking. I did not see them or any other birds, but I sure heard them. They make quite a lovely racket.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EDT and -3'C (27'F) We had snow flurries yesterday that made it look like a snow globe outside. The snow didn't accumulate and there was just enough to make the roads slippery. We will be getting more today when the winds shift. All the spring birds returned yesterday between snow showers. We have robins, red-wing blackbirds, cowbirds, sparrows, grackles and starlings in the back yard eating birdseed and cat food kibbles. The bug eaters think that the kibbles are fine. They are all very skittish and keep jumping back up into the trees.
> I only did a few rows on my Spector. The kitties were being very needy last night.


----------



## jinx

Right and the calories fly off when it gets puffed. Right?


nitz8catz said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday to you.
> I'll be having salad and salami for lunch. Not quite the same.
> I was bad last night and finished off a whole bag of puffed corn. It was puffed so it was mostly air, right?


----------



## jinx

No, you must not over do it. Save some chores for tomorrow.
I over did it yesterday. I had a doctors appointment. Her office is on the 3rd floor at the end of the building. You have to walk through a huge gigantic entrance and lobby to get to the elevator. Then down a long hall. This is a new building. Why put the offices so far from the entrance. I would have eliminated the huge gigantic massive entrance and the gift shop and snack bar and use those spaces for doctors offices. Oh yeah, those are money makers and making money is more important than patient comfort. They do offer transporters to every person that walks in the doors, but I am not ready to admit I need someone to push me in a wheelchair to get to my appointments.♿


Barn-dweller said:


> All done now, I'll cook dinner and then that's my chores done for the day, mustn't overdo it. xx :sm23:


----------



## jinx

That reminds of the first years I went to parent teacher conferences. The new teachers would say almost exactly what the teachers the years before said. After 3 years I realized the teachers were prejudging my children based on the past teachers opinions. We changed school and did not allow the transfer of information. Amazingly I heard different things at parent teachers conference.????????


nitz8catz said:


> My previous boss had put a report in my employee file labelling me a troublemaker because he was forced to hire me full time when he wanted to hire another person. Apparently HR told him that he couldn't hire another full time person when he already had a part time person who could be promoted to full time. So he was stuck with me because he really wanted to hire that other person (and did) , but tried to create a problem so he could get rid of me. When I was transferred to my current boss, he inherited my previous boss' files, and read my file. It took years to convince him that I wasn't a troublemaker. Mostly by him hiring people who WERE trouble. I looked good by comparison.
> I think all business works on the "guilty until proven innocent" idea.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> I've just googled it and it said tower. I think there must be lots of different definitions. Wonder what the OED says?


In case anyone wonders," It is the tallest living animal." I thought it was, but now I know and will never wonder again.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Mine just handed over his credit card when asked. xx


Now that sounds like a well trained husband. Well done! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Well I have been to the grocery store gonna have to make trips every few days as my upright freezer has bit the dust so I am down to a very small unreliable freezer on the bottom of my fridge we lost everything we had in it so I am not going to restock for a while uggghh!


Is the loss of frozen goods covered by Contents insurance?


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Wonder if I'll get away with it for my rail ticket? xx





PurpleFi said:


> Go the whole hog and get a first ticket x


Would definitely be worth giving it a go! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

jinx said:


> No, you must not over do it. Save some chores for tomorrow.
> I over did it yesterday. I had a doctors appointment. Her office is on the 3rd floor at the end of the building. You have to walk through a huge gigantic entrance and lobby to get to the elevator. Then down a long hall. This is a new building. Why put the offices so far from the entrance. I would have eliminated the huge gigantic massive entrance and the gift shop and snack bar and use those spaces for doctors offices. Oh yeah, those are money makers and making money is more important than patient comfort. They do offer transporters to every person that walks in the doors, but I am not ready to admit I need someone to push me in a wheelchair to get to my appointments.♿


Or put the entrance to the elevators very close to the main entrance.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I've not caught up again. I've had sweet pea here today, and she is spending the night.
> She's getting so big y'all. And her curls are getting so long! They are keeping their shape though.
> Perfect little spiral curls.


those curls are going to be sensational, if they continue to stay! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> In case anyone wonders," It is the tallest living animal." I thought it was, but now I know and will never wonder again.


????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from Wales, had sun, snow and hail so far this morning so goodness knows what sort of day it will be. At least the wind has gone. Dinner is all ready, 'chuck everything in the oven lamb' today. The Grand Prix season starts today so that will take up our afternoon. I knew I shouldn't have started a scarf, I'm bored with it already but will persevere until the bitter end. Oh now we've got sleet. I just love Spring huh. xx


Give it all a chance, it will get better! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I am such a fortunate person. My honeydoer was here today. He brought his helpmate, Lilly, with him. He worked hard for at least two hours taking my dryer apart. It was hard work as the washer and dryer are connected. Before he started he was sure it was just a matter of lint that was causing it to take forever to dry something. He cleaned it all out and it works better than new. Even though I clean it after every load enough lint bypassed the filter to cause problems. Love that guy. ???? Last week he saved my laptop and this week he saved my dryer. What a guy!


Can you send him over here, I need someone to help me with my computers! xoxoxo ????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Alas he is no longer truly in my family. That is why his wonderful deeds are even more special to us. So often we heard stories of how awful young people are, but he proves there are great, caring, wonderful, loving, young people.


Most young people are only scary & nasty, if older people forget that we/they were once those scary young people! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANGELA, HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY XXXXXXXX


Oops, I'm a bit late ...... again; but I hope you had a great birthday! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> and I love you both xxxxxx


And we adore you????


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> That's so cute. I like elephants too. I want to see the new Dumbo movie.


Oh me too! That comes out this month right?


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> There is a restaurant here where they put a cows horns on your head and everyone in the restaurant sings Happy Birthday to you. I will NEVER tell them it's my birthday.!!!
> I have dry erase boards on the fridge to put important dates on. It helps.


I was once put on a saddle while they sang. This was at the other restaurant we took the ladies to. Texas roadhouse.
Jen was about 5 or 6 ... ???? she say there crying her eyes out, i was embarrassed and so she thought she was gonna get in trouble for telling them it was my birthday. 
Or as one of my township co-op members calls it. . Womb emancipation day ! LOL
Its something she still remembers
, She was terrified I'd be upset with her bless her heart.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now. Apparently the roads are messy as you get closer to Toronto. There are a couple of shutdowns for jack-knifed tractor trailers and a multi-car pile up. And someone keeps leaving suspicious backpacks in the subway stations, so there are shutdowns there which means more cars on the highway.
> Everyone have a great day.
> Happy Tuesday.


Be safe, drive careful and have a wonderful day.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Oops, I'm a bit late ...... again; but I hope you had a great birthday! xoxoxo


???? how could i not i spent it with my sweet sister, her kids and my Jen.


----------



## linkan

For those of you who have not met my son Mr.E , he is 22 , very quiet and reserved, very intelligent and has my sense of humor. Makes for a hilarious person..just setting y'all up for the conversation we had last night at 9:30pm...
He had just left for work and i hadn't seen him all day.

Phone rings : Mr.E -
"Hey, i'm sorry i thought today was the 15th , happy birthday"
"Send me the link for that thing you asked dad for".

Me - " you don't have to buy me anything sweety , plus that thing was $40. Too expensive"

Mr.E - "it's only $40. And it's all you asked for..send the link.
Me - okay ........ (Sent link)

MrE.- (Sends photo of receipt with a note) " happy birthday yo"

Me- "oh my gosh how did you know it's just what i wanted?!"

Mr E. - "psychic i guess , love you mom" 

LOL???? best conversation ever ....


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> Most young people are only scary & nasty, if older people forget that we/they were once those scary young people! ????????????


I find some older people are scary & nasty. Seems they think they can be rude and demanding to youngster as they are entitled to respect and politeness but do not have to be polite and respectful. I see a lot of that on posts in the main section of Paradise. I have at times written responses to those posts. Then delete because it would not help the situation in the least. ????????


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> I find some older people are scary & nasty. Seems they think they can be rude and demanding to youngster as they are entitled to respect and politeness but do not have to be polite and respectful. I see a lot of that on posts in the main section of Paradise. I have at times written responses to those posts. Then delete because it would not help the situation in the least. ????????


I've noticed the same from a sad few. I think some people just have no outlet for there anger, apprehensions and pain. So they pour it out here in the wrong way. I think it's both sad and shameful.

We support each other here. But those in the attic are just looking for a fight.


----------



## linkan

Okay nap time. I went to bed at 10pm last night and slept fairly well but I've got a sleep debt to pay and best get to it while I'm still tired.
Happy Tuesday????xoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EDT and -5'C (23'F). We had about an inch of snow over the weekend, but the sun quickly melted it away. More snow expected today. There is massive flooding north of us. On our trip to Peterborough, the side of the road was completely washed away and they had put up a temporary barricade. The Ganaraska river though Port Hope is high but not up to flood level. ALL the rivers along the highway to Peterborough were major flooding and overflowing into the fields. London has been warned that the upper Thames is overflowing and headed to the city. (This is in Ontario, not England) The city of Bolton was evacuated after a surge 8 feet tall came through that city. I guess our area has been lucky.
> We went to the fibre festival. I met a couple people from Knit Night in Cobourg and one person from the Knit Night in Peterborough. I didn't get a chance to talk to my friend the dyer as she was busy. (Imagine that, a yarn dyer busy at a fibre festival!) I tried to restrain myself but it didn't work.
> I didnt' get a picture of some mini skeins that I bought for a multicolour yoke on a sweater.


Such gorgeous yarns, I am hopefully going to a Retreat in August, & I am also hoping to see some beautiful dyed yarns, so that I can buy some new fibres to Spin; some brightly dyed, unspun fibre! The last lot of fibre I had, was coloured, but it was natural colours. 
I bought the fibres in the range from Black to white, & consisted of Black, Dark Grey, Light Gray, Cinnamon, Chocolate Brown, light Brown, Silver Grey & White! 
I had a great time spinning this fibre, but now I need *COLOUR*????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I saw some lovely buttons at one of the booths but they don't carry the buttons on their website. No wonder that booth was so busy. We really don't have any button shops around here.
> I'm going to have start doing some Dorset buttons myself.
> That's nice that you took LM to a posh lunch.
> Happy Monday.


I am in the same situation as you are, as far as buttons go, there are no button shops, within Cooee of me, so I have been considering the Dorset Buttons also!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> For those of you who have not met my son Mr.E , he is 22 , very quiet and reserved, very intelligent and has my sense of humor. Makes for a hilarious person..just setting y'all up for the conversation we had last night at 9:30pm...
> He had just left for work and i hadn't seen him all day.
> 
> Phone rings : Mr.E -
> "Hey, i'm sorry i thought today was the 15th , happy birthday"
> "Send me the link for that thing you asked dad for".
> 
> Me - " you don't have to buy me anything sweety , plus that thing was $40. Too expensive"
> 
> Mr.E - "it's only $40. And it's all you asked for..send the link.
> Me - okay ........ (Sent link)
> 
> MrE.- (Sends photo of receipt with a note) " happy birthday yo"
> 
> Me- "oh my gosh how did you know it's just what i wanted?!"
> 
> Mr E. - "psychic i guess , love you mom"
> 
> LOL???? best conversation ever ....


Oh bless him!! You forgot to mention that he is also very good looking!! Hug him for me!! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I don't think either of us could afford insurance that covers as much as Chris's insurance.
> I'm just lucky if something breaks while the warranty is still covering it.


Our Contents Insurance covers blown motors, food loss due to Freezer breakdown, loss due to fire or flood, & also replaces old goods for new, regardless of the age of the item.


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon from a blue sky and sunny Cornwall!! All is well and Miriam's leg seems to be holding out. Today, we walked into Falmouth Town for a look round, this is where I used to live. There are many changes, not all for the good, they have closed M&S for a start, shame!

We were intending to go on a boat trip across the bay but the steps looked a bit slippery and stepping across to the boat didn't look like fun so we are now back at the hotel, in th conservatory, I am knitting and Miriam is softly snoring!! Xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Is the loss of frozen goods covered by Contents insurance?


I don't know but my homeowners insurance is a pain so once again we shall just have to take the hit of the loss sadly.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I was once put on a saddle while they sang. This was at the other restaurant we took the ladies to. Texas roadhouse.
> Jen was about 5 or 6 ... ???? she say there crying her eyes out, i was embarrassed and so she thought she was gonna get in trouble for telling them it was my birthday.
> Or as one of my township co-op members calls it. . Womb emancipation day ! LOL
> Its something she still remembers
> , She was terrified I'd be upset with her bless her heart.


Bless Jen's heart! That was so funny womb emancipation! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> For those of you who have not met my son Mr.E , he is 22 , very quiet and reserved, very intelligent and has my sense of humor. Makes for a hilarious person..just setting y'all up for the conversation we had last night at 9:30pm...
> He had just left for work and i hadn't seen him all day.
> 
> Phone rings : Mr.E -
> "Hey, i'm sorry i thought today was the 15th , happy birthday"
> "Send me the link for that thing you asked dad for".
> 
> Me - " you don't have to buy me anything sweety , plus that thing was $40. Too expensive"
> 
> Mr.E - "it's only $40. And it's all you asked for..send the link.
> Me - okay ........ (Sent link)
> 
> MrE.- (Sends photo of receipt with a note) " happy birthday yo"
> 
> Me- "oh my gosh how did you know it's just what i wanted?!"
> 
> Mr E. - "psychic i guess , love you mom"
> 
> LOL???? best conversation ever ....


You mean the creamer set?


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a blue sky and sunny Cornwall!! All is well and Miriam's leg seems to be holding out. Today, we walked into Falmouth Town for a look round, this is where I used to live. There are many changes, not all for the good, they have closed M&S for a start, shame!
> 
> We were intending to go on a boat trip across the bay but the steps looked a bit slippery and stepping across to the boat didn't look like fun so we are now back at the hotel, in th conservatory, I am knitting and Miriam is softly snoring!! Xxxx


What a lovely view!


----------



## binkbrice

When I took the little guy to school everything was covered in a thick layer of frost I guess Jack Frost wanted to make one more appearance before spring starts yeah right it won’t be the last I don’t think!!


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Oh bless him!! You forgot to mention that he is also very good looking!! Hug him for me!! Xxxx


Yes he's a cutie pie and i will gladly hug him for ya.????


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> You mean the creamer set?


No, i didn't ask for that. It's a sewing machine rolling tote.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a blue sky and sunny Cornwall!! All is well and Miriam's leg seems to be holding out. Today, we walked into Falmouth Town for a look round, this is where I used to live. There are many changes, not all for the good, they have closed M&S for a start, shame!
> 
> We were intending to go on a boat trip across the bay but the steps looked a bit slippery and stepping across to the boat didn't look like fun so we are now back at the hotel, in th conservatory, I am knitting and Miriam is softly snoring!! Xxxx


Gorgeous views !


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> No, i didn't ask for that. It's a sewing machine rolling tote.


What's that hun? ???? Xxxx


----------



## jinx

That is so handy and useful for sewing and knitting. You are a lucky lady to get so many nice birthday presents.????


linkan said:


> No, i didn't ask for that. It's a sewing machine rolling tote.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> No, i didn't ask for that. It's a sewing machine rolling tote.


Oh just as good!!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> What's that hun? ð Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a blue sky and sunny Cornwall!! All is well and Miriam's leg seems to be holding out. Today, we walked into Falmouth Town for a look round, this is where I used to live. There are many changes, not all for the good, they have closed M&S for a start, shame!
> 
> We were intending to go on a boat trip across the bay but the steps looked a bit slippery and stepping across to the boat didn't look like fun so we are now back at the hotel, in th conservatory, I am knitting and Miriam is softly snoring!! Xxxx


What a lovely blue sky. Pity you didn't get your boat trip. Presumably Miriam's tum was alright after its dose of milk? What you up to tomorrow? xxxx


----------



## linkan

I'm saving my pennies for that lol????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> What's that hun? ð Xxxx


I've already got a basket tote that matches it.


----------



## linkan

Sadly couldn't find one i could afford in purple. But i like this one alot.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, 60's today and won a whole $2... Someone brought me some toffees and biscuits I think because I gave her the wingspan I was doing for Mavis before she died. I've got another order for one but I've told them I don't do orders anymore, but I will see what I can do. At the moment I'm knitting a baby girl cardigan. 

I've been for a cup of coffee at margs and she is absolutely fine. Boy is she milking it with John, ????????????. He's making her endless cups of tea. Good for you my marg. I'm going to Stephens tomorrow after donnas been , we are trying to sort out funerals. And also we are visiting Iris next Monday after s and b. 

Rebecca I'm sorry that your op has been postponed. It happens all the time these days. Even if you get down to the theatre it still can happen. 

I hope you've all had a reasonable day. I'll catch up and see what you've been up to....not long now girls....I'm no winding you up ????????????????


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> My sweet Jen made me this. She knows i love elephants. She drew it by hand with a wood burner and then painted it.


She is really talented is your Jen.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a blue sky and sunny Cornwall!! All is well and Miriam's leg seems to be holding out. Today, we walked into Falmouth Town for a look round, this is where I used to live. There are many changes, not all for the good, they have closed M&S for a start, shame!
> 
> We were intending to go on a boat trip across the bay but the steps looked a bit slippery and stepping across to the boat didn't look like fun so we are now back at the hotel, in th conservatory, I am knitting and Miriam is softly snoring!! Xxxx


The views are lovely but I'm not sure that Miriam will be so pleased ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, 60's today and won a whole $2... Someone brought me some toffees and biscuits I think because I gave her the wingspan I was doing for Mavis before she died. I've got another order for one but I've told them I don't do orders anymore, but I will see what I can do. At the moment I'm knitting a baby girl cardigan.
> 
> I've been for a cup of coffee at margs and she is absolutely fine. Boy is she milking it with John, ????????????. He's making her endless cups of tea. Good for you my marg. I'm going to Stephens tomorrow after donnas been , we are trying to sort out funerals. And also we are visiting Iris next Monday after s and b.
> 
> Rebecca I'm sorry that your op has been postponed. It happens all the time these days. Even if you get down to the theatre it still can happen.
> 
> I hope you've all had a reasonable day. I'll catch up and see what you've been up to....not long now girls....I'm no winding you up ????????????????


Oh no, didn't realise Rebecca's op has been cancelled that's awful, only had that happen once and that was bad enough. Does she have another date? xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I've already got a basket tote that matches it.


That's lovely, I assume it's for your sewing machine. I had one of those but finished up storing fabric in it as I wasn't doing any classes :sm16: so I sold it!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> What a lovely blue sky. Pity you didn't get your boat trip. Presumably Miriam's tum was alright after its dose of milk? What you up to tomorrow? xxxx


It was eventually OK but not before she had to lock herself in the bathroom for half an hour!!

Tomorrow, we are off to Truro for the morning as it is market day, then, when we get back, I will be meeting up with my dear old friend for a catch up and lunch!!

In case I forget to say it, hope the survey goes well on Friday!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> The views are lovely but I'm not sure that Miriam will be so pleased ????


Hehehe!!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It was eventually OK but not before she had to lock herself in the bathroom for half an hour!!
> 
> Tomorrow, we are off to Truro for the morning as it is market day, then, when we get back, I will be meeting up with my dear old friend for a catch up and lunch!!
> 
> In case I forget to say it, hope the survey goes well on Friday!! Xxxx


Sounds as though you are getting a lot in. Not too worried about Friday, the last one was OK, or am I tempting fate by saying that? xxxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds as though you are getting a lot in. Not too worried about Friday, the last one was OK, or am I tempting fate by saying that? xxxx


Yes, you would not want to JINX yourself. :sm04:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Yes, you would not want to JINX yourself. :sm04:


I won't be that sort of jinxed, she wouldn't be back home before dark. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a blue sky and sunny Cornwall!! All is well and Miriam's leg seems to be holding out. Today, we walked into Falmouth Town for a look round, this is where I used to live. There are many changes, not all for the good, they have closed M&S for a start, shame!
> 
> We were intending to go on a boat trip across the bay but the steps looked a bit slippery and stepping across to the boat didn't look like fun so we are now back at the hotel, in th conservatory, I am knitting and Miriam is softly snoring!! Xxxx


Beautiful in Cornwall.. I so love the sea June! Miriam is such a sweetie. xoxox


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I've already got a basket tote that matches it.


Very nice!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> That is so handy and useful for sewing and knitting. You are a lucky lady to get so many nice birthday presents.ð


Happy Belated Birthday Angela, you are in my thoughts! xoxox


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Such gorgeous yarns, I am hopefully going to a Retreat in August, & I am also hoping to see some beautiful dyed yarns, so that I can buy some new fibres to Spin; some brightly dyed, unspun fibre! The last lot of fibre I had, was coloured, but it was natural colours.
> I bought the fibres in the range from Black to white, & consisted of Black, Dark Grey, Light Gray, Cinnamon, Chocolate Brown, light Brown, Silver Grey & White!
> I had a great time spinning this fibre, but now I need *COLOUR*????????


You should dye some fleece yourself Judi, it's great fun! xoxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning. With all the birds returning to your little corner of the world it must be spring. As soon as I opened the door yesterday I heard the Canadian Geese honking. I did not see them or any other birds, but I sure heard them. They make quite a lovely racket.


And more than that... they are messy if you know what I mean, you have to watch were you're walking around here! Did you know there are no goose emoji's Jinx? :sm06: xoxox


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> In my case yes. It stuns people!


Yet another example of twin-ness! Whenever I used to wear a dress, or makeup (very rare for both things), people would always ask why I didn't dress up more often! I don't wear dresses, or makeup at all now, because I don't like either of them. ????


----------



## Islander

Still enjoying lovely days here, it's almost shorts weather. For Canada Postie's shorts are worn all year round but maybe not in Manitoba! Taking short jaunts outside to trim shrubs and tidy up. While the daffodils haven't opened yet except for the mini's they are all budded. 

Logging trucks are going through 10-15 an hour. I did sent off an email this week to the timber company asking them to deal with their speeding as it makes more dust from the dirty logs. I motioned for one truck to slow down and was fingered in return. Think it's time for the cops to monitor them for a bit and get them in line! 

This is my DD Angela the deer whisperer. I've never been that close to one, as gentle as they seem sometimes they will rear up and try to stomp humans.


----------



## LondonChris

I watched the video, must have a go st that. I'm very keen to do some quilting. I have made a few but nowhere near as good as these. My quilts I have made are all well loved by the family.

quote=linkan]This video is perfect that is exactly what I'm doing????[/quote]


----------



## LondonChris

Love all your yarn, beautiful colours.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EDT and -5'C (23'F). We had about an inch of snow over the weekend, but the sun quickly melted it away. More snow expected today. There is massive flooding north of us. On our trip to Peterborough, the side of the road was completely washed away and they had put up a temporary barricade. The Ganaraska river though Port Hope is high but not up to flood level. ALL the rivers along the highway to Peterborough were major flooding and overflowing into the fields. London has been warned that the upper Thames is overflowing and headed to the city. (This is in Ontario, not England) The city of Bolton was evacuated after a surge 8 feet tall came through that city. I guess our area has been lucky.
> We went to the fibre festival. I met a couple people from Knit Night in Cobourg and one person from the Knit Night in Peterborough. I didn't get a chance to talk to my friend the dyer as she was busy. (Imagine that, a yarn dyer busy at a fibre festival!) I tried to restrain myself but it didn't work.
> I didnt' get a picture of some mini skeins that I bought for a multicolour yoke on a sweater.


----------



## LondonChris

We are looking coy to have found our insurance, especially as it is really reasonable. We have passed on the info to lots of people, they do your way...sorry!


nitz8catz said:


> I don't think either of us could afford insurance that covers as much as Chris's insurance.
> I'm just lucky if something breaks while the warranty is still covering it.


----------



## LondonChris

That is so cute. Your Jen is very creative.


linkan said:


> My sweet Jen made me this. She knows i love elephants. She drew it by hand with a wood burner and then painted it.


----------



## LondonChris

????????????????????????


linkan said:


> For those of you who have not met my son Mr.E , he is 22 , very quiet and reserved, very intelligent and has my sense of humor. Makes for a hilarious person..just setting y'all up for the conversation we had last night at 9:30pm...
> He had just left for work and i hadn't seen him all day.
> 
> Phone rings : Mr.E -
> "Hey, i'm sorry i thought today was the 15th , happy birthday"
> "Send me the link for that thing you asked dad for".
> 
> Me - " you don't have to buy me anything sweety , plus that thing was $40. Too expensive"
> 
> Mr.E - "it's only $40. And it's all you asked for..send the link.
> Me - okay ........ (Sent link)
> 
> MrE.- (Sends photo of receipt with a note) " happy birthday yo"
> 
> Me- "oh my gosh how did you know it's just what i wanted?!"
> 
> Mr E. - "psychic i guess , love you mom"
> 
> LOL???? best conversation ever ....


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jinx

???????????????????????????????????????????????? A lot of birds, but no goose. We do not have much on the ground, but you have to be careful if they are flying overhead, if you know what I mean.


Islander said:


> And more than that... they are messy if you know what I mean, you have to watch were you're walking around here! Did you know there are no goose emoji's Jinx? :sm06: xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> ???????????????????????????????????????????????? A lot of birds, but no goose. We do not have much on the ground, but you have to be careful if they are flying overhead, if you know what I mean.


Need to keep your mouth closed when looking up. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## LondonChris

Evening all. Had a busy couple of days. Yesterday was our anniversary, DH wanted to take me out but my appetite isn’t good at the moment. We went to M & S, we know how to live it up. I rode my scooter was rushing around. Managed to spend most of my vouchers I got for my birthday last year. Also,got some beautiful bedding with another voucher.
Been to club today, did lots of knitting done. I’m off to bed now, got to get up early in the morning. Going to the dentist to have a tooth out, I’ll be on baby food then for a while.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I think the great, caring, wonderful, loving, young people outnumber the other ones. It's just the other ones stick out so much and stay in your memory. Unfortunately.


I agree with you, on this! We don't hear much about the good things that people do, but the bad things are always on the news, so everyone sees it! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. Lovely yarn. Lucky you to have it in your stash.
> Your area sounds like ours. Roads closed, houses and businesses flooded, ice jams, sewers overflowing etc. In a nearby town a man drove around a barricade ended up stranded in several feet of water. Many people has to risk their lives to save him and his 4 passengers. The 4 passengers are hospitalized for hypothermia and the driver is in jail for his actions, plus being drunk,and having an outstanding warrant.


It is good to hear that irresponsibility & stupidity in such dangerous conditions, are being treated with such punishment. Perhaps people will begin to treat such conditions with more respect & caution!
there are people as stupid as that here, also, some people have actually been found dead in their cars, because they didn't take any notice of the precautions, & did their own thing! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I spent my Sunday in the basement doing laundry. You did better than I did.


DD 4 has spent a few days at my house, trying to catch up with her washing, until her washing machine is fixed, which is hopefully today! ????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, cloudy but dry Wales, at the moment. First of all Happy Birthday Angela, have a good one.
> 
> Now I've been very good this morning, exceptionally good in the circumstances, I have not committed murder. I've been that close but didn't succumb. DH doesn't know how lucky he is. Most days he's off before 9 to get his paper, I needed some eggs to finish getting dinner ready, so today he decides to do some paperwork before he goes. Now this is something he's been trying to sort since before Christmas having refused my offer to do it. This morning he decides it's a good time to chase it up. It's now 10.30 and he's just gone. Couldn't even go myself as there's a big pile of logs blocking the garage door. All that time to write one e-mail. One good thing you won't have to visit me in prison. Right moan over will now go and catch up. Hope your day has started better than mine. xx


These supposedly "sensible" men, often manage to push the" overkill" button, before (or even without) realising it; then wonder why they are in trouble! :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> So right. Lint has caused many terrible fires. It is wonderful that manufacturers now install the safety feature to prevent the dryer from working if it is blocked. Now if they would make it easier to remove the blockage so the entire machine does not need to be disassembled.
> I clean the filter every time I dry a load and the guys clean the hose that leads outside several times a year. I was surprised at the clump of lint that accumulated beyond the filter. Of course it has been 19 years.


That is a great length of time for a dryer to keep working! I have never had a dryer, so I am not familiar, with the lifetime of these machines!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes way too early although I was tempted, he is actually moving some logs at the moment guess who's not volunteering to help? xx :sm15:


you shouldn't have to, you did plenty of that previously! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday to you.
> I'll be having salad and salami for lunch. Not quite the same.
> I was bad last night and finished off a whole bag of puffed corn. It was puffed so it was mostly air, right?


Of course it is, we have popcorn, but I suppose it would be the samething! ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope that is over quickly. I only buy shirts that don't need to be ironed, just hung as soon as I take them out of the dryer. My mum's iron and my steamer are still broken.


I never iron clothes, I only iron my sewing projects, especially my quilts!????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> You, and a couple of others. :sm17:
> I hope it knits as nicely as it looks. It's a new yarn that I've never used before.


Don't forget to let us know how well (or bad) it Knits up; I am very interested to know this! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I find some older people are scary & nasty. Seems they think they can be rude and demanding to youngster as they are entitled to respect and politeness but do not have to be polite and respectful. I see a lot of that on posts in the main section of Paradise. I have at times written responses to those posts. Then delete because it would not help the situation in the least. ????????


Yes, that also happens too much; or in my town, it is beginning to be more a racial situation. Some people think that it is ok to just walk where ever they want too, regardless of traffic conditions, and also the pedestrian traffic. 
Yesterday, we were heading into town, to do our shopping, & a very obese person decided to just step out into the traffic, without even Looking @ the traffic, & just walked very slowly across the road, straight into the path of oncoming cars. Then today we were walking out of our minute mall; when from somewhere behind me, this woman stepped infront of me, and I almost stepped on her. She didn't even apologise, or say " excuse me", just kept on walking, as if nothing had happened! I am so sick of rude & ignorant people! ???? ????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a blue sky and sunny Cornwall!! All is well and Miriam's leg seems to be holding out. Today, we walked into Falmouth Town for a look round, this is where I used to live. There are many changes, not all for the good, they have closed M&S for a start, shame!
> 
> We were intending to go on a boat trip across the bay but the steps looked a bit slippery and stepping across to the boat didn't look like fun so we are now back at the hotel, in th conservatory, I am knitting and Miriam is softly snoring!! Xxxx


Great photos! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> No, i didn't ask for that. It's a sewing machine rolling tote.


I need one of those, but there isn't one to fit my machine! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> You should dye some fleece yourself Judi, it's great fun! xoxox


I have some stuff to do it with, but haven't quite got the space, at the moment! ????


----------



## Xiang

I am all caught up, for now, but will be behind again tomorrow morning!
We picked up our Caravan, on Monday. I was amazed that I fit on the bed, as it looked quite small, but there is about cm left free, once I am laying down. ????????????


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> There is a restaurant here where they put a cows horns on your head and everyone in the restaurant sings Happy Birthday to you. I will NEVER tell them it's my birthday.!!!
> I have dry erase boards on the fridge to put important dates on. It helps.


Finally I'm here and tho I'll never catch up I'll enjoy trying. 
I've used a calendar which fits in my purse and has a pocket it slips into. It's from the Lang company. I've used theirs for years because they open to a decent width..when I get the new one for the year I write in birthdays and important dates I refer to every year and add appointments as they come up. In the back I write phone numbers and now I'm lazy so instead of copying them into the new calendar I just remove the address pages and place them in the back of the calendar. I sometimes need to put colored masking tape on the sides of the pocket if it seems worse for wear. If I want to add a restaurant phone number or such I just write it in the squares in the past months. Hope this is helpful for Grandma Susan who is always helpful for me. Now I'm off to feed and potty change the cats. Try to get here again if I don't conk out.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> That's lovely, I assume it's for your sewing machine. I had one of those but finished up storing fabric in it as I wasn't doing any classes :sm16: so I sold it!!


Yes i have found that I'm carrying my machine around alot and it's too heavy for me to keep it up.
The bag Lisa gave me has been absolutely perfect for everything else. All the fabric and notions. Plus i have a caddy like bag that kind of matches too. 
Dh asked me "won't that make the machine heavier?" 
????..... No , i can roll it in and out of places and only have to lift it for the car.. He still doesn't get it. :sm16:


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Angela, you are in my thoughts! xoxox


????xoxox thanks????


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Still enjoying lovely days here, it's almost shorts weather. For Canada Postie's shorts are worn all year round but maybe not in Manitoba! Taking short jaunts outside to trim shrubs and tidy up. While the daffodils haven't opened yet except for the mini's they are all budded.
> 
> Logging trucks are going through 10-15 an hour. I did sent off an email this week to the timber company asking them to deal with their speeding as it makes more dust from the dirty logs. I motioned for one truck to slow down and was fingered in return. Think it's time for the cops to monitor them for a bit and get them in line!
> 
> This is my DD Angela the deer whisperer. I've never been that close to one, as gentle as they seem sometimes they will rear up and try to stomp humans.


Awwwwwwwww????????
What a beautiful lady. 
And how sweet is that deer!


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> I watched the video, must have a go st that. I'm very keen to do some quilting. I have made a few but nowhere near as good as these. My quilts I have made are all well loved by the family.
> 
> quote=linkan]This video is perfect that is exactly what I'm doing????


[/quote]

Oh you should do it! I'm loving doing them as a group too. I definitely recommend this pattern. i could mail you a copy of you like.


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> Love all your yarn, beautiful colours.


Ditto


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> That is so cute. Your Jen is very creative.


Thanks????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, 60's today and won a whole $2... Someone brought me some toffees and biscuits I think because I gave her the wingspan I was doing for Mavis before she died. I've got another order for one but I've told them I don't do orders anymore, but I will see what I can do. At the moment I'm knitting a baby girl cardigan.
> 
> I've been for a cup of coffee at margs and she is absolutely fine. Boy is she milking it with John, ????????????. He's making her endless cups of tea. Good for you my marg. I'm going to Stephens tomorrow after donnas been , we are trying to sort out funerals. And also we are visiting Iris next Monday after s and b.
> 
> Rebecca I'm sorry that your op has been postponed. It happens all the time these days. Even if you get down to the theatre it still can happen.
> 
> I hope you've all had a reasonable day. I'll catch up and see what you've been up to....not long now girls....I'm no winding you up ????????????????


I had a surgery cancelled because my cat had scratched me. It was nearly healed and tiny, but the surgeon said no way.
I already had the iv in and in a gown and everything.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> She is really talented is your Jen.


she really is... I wish she could make some sort of living doing it. I'm going to get her a bunch more of the plaques , let her do a bunch and then see about selling them on etsy.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Yet another example of twin-ness! Whenever I used to wear a dress, or makeup (very rare for both things), people would always ask why I didn't dress up more often! I don't wear dresses, or makeup at all now, because I don't like either of them. ????


Ditto... I use to wear a little. I've always loved a good lip stick. But i don't really dress up anymore. 
It's hard to feel pretty when your so uncomfortable all the time. 
And i don't wear make up at all anymore unless Jen does it for me, and it has to be for a very dang good reason lol.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> That is a great length of time for a dryer to keep working! I have never had a dryer, so I am not familiar, with the lifetime of these machines!


You hang all your clothes to dry??!
I don't think i could manage it all the time. Heck i was getting very close to being out of things to wear when our dryer was down. My neighbor let me use hers once for some stuff for Jen.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> you shouldn't have to, you did plenty of that previously! xoxoxo


If it's outside its dh's job. If its inside... Well lately that's his job too lol. I have a wonderful son though, he sweeps the floors every morning when he gets off work, and unloads and loads the dishwasher then too. He will bring me towels to fold and then put them away.
He also takes the trash out. 
I never have to ask him to do any of it either. He's a very tidy person. He and i labeled the laundry baskets because DH kept putting his towels in with his dirty clothes. Drove Ethan nuts lol.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Of course it is, we have popcorn, but I suppose it would be the samething! ????????


I like that puffed corn sometimes.
Especially for the kids when they are little... No kernels.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> I need one of those, but there isn't one to fit my machine! ????????????


Oh my what kind of machine do you have?


----------



## linkan

Okay it's nearly 3:30am is better go try to sleep some more. I had a great nap yesterday. I already have to sleep with an ice bag. I have a big round one and i put it in my pillow case.


----------



## linkan

Oh yea ...

Happy first day of spring.????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds as though you are getting a lot in. Not too worried about Friday, the last one was OK, or am I tempting fate by saying that? xxxx


Nah, it'll be fine!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am EDT and -3'C (27'F). We had snow flurries yesterday as the wind changed direction but nothing stuck to the ground. It will be sunny today for the first day of spring, but we will get snow overnight again.
At work, the fridge was moved to make room for more cubicles. Hopefully it continued to work overnight as I left a salad for my lunch in there.
I was playing with kitties last night and didn't knit a stitch.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I like that puffed corn sometimes.
> Especially for the kids when they are little... No kernels.


Yes, no shells to get caught in the teeth.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> You hang all your clothes to dry??!
> I don't think i could manage it all the time. Heck i was getting very close to being out of things to wear when our dryer was down. My neighbor let me use hers once for some stuff for Jen.


I hang most of my clothes on lines around the furnace. I only put cotton/polyester items in the dryer. And take them out as soon as they are dry and hang them immediately.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Ditto... I use to wear a little. I've always loved a good lip stick. But i don't really dress up anymore.
> It's hard to feel pretty when your so uncomfortable all the time.
> And i don't wear make up at all anymore unless Jen does it for me, and it has to be for a very dang good reason lol.


I react to most makeup so I never wear any.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I had a surgery cancelled because my cat had scratched me. It was nearly healed and tiny, but the surgeon said no way.
> I already had the iv in and in a gown and everything.


Really! If you are going to react to a cat scratch, you'll have a reaction before it starts to heal.
That was unfair to cancel once you were hooked up.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a spring-like Wales. The sun is shining, it is a lot warmer than it has been and Mr. and Mrs. pheasant are strutting around the garden. It's a beautiful day so far and guess who's just made a chicken curry for dinner, oh well I can't get it right all the time. Finished another hat last night must really try and fine something to do that will take a bit longer, will have to go and explore my stash. Hope you're all enjoying the first day of spring and hope it lasts. Will catch up now. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Finally I'm here and tho I'll never catch up I'll enjoy trying.
> I've used a calendar which fits in my purse and has a pocket it slips into. It's from the Lang company. I've used theirs for years because they open to a decent width..when I get the new one for the year I write in birthdays and important dates I refer to every year and add appointments as they come up. In the back I write phone numbers and now I'm lazy so instead of copying them into the new calendar I just remove the address pages and place them in the back of the calendar. I sometimes need to put colored masking tape on the sides of the pocket if it seems worse for wear. If I want to add a restaurant phone number or such I just write it in the squares in the past months. Hope this is helpful for Grandma Susan who is always helpful for me. Now I'm off to feed and potty change the cats. Try to get here again if I don't conk out.


That sounds like it works well. I have a calendar in my phone, but I've learned not to rely on it. It has a nasty habit of deciding not to show birthdays, and I only find out about them afterwards. I guess it decides that anything without an alarm is not important.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I am all caught up, for now, but will be behind again tomorrow morning!
> We picked up our Caravan, on Monday. I was amazed that I fit on the bed, as it looked quite small, but there is about cm left free, once I am laying down. ????????????


That's great that your caravan fits. Enjoy your new adventures.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Yes, that also happens too much; or in my town, it is beginning to be more a racial situation. Some people think that it is ok to just walk where ever they want too, regardless of traffic conditions, and also the pedestrian traffic.
> Yesterday, we were heading into town, to do our shopping, & a very obese person decided to just step out into the traffic, without even Looking @ the traffic, & just walked very slowly across the road, straight into the path of oncoming cars. Then today we were walking out of our minute mall; when from somewhere behind me, this woman stepped infront of me, and I almost stepped on her. She didn't even apologise, or say " excuse me", just kept on walking, as if nothing had happened! I am so sick of rude & ignorant people! ???? ????


It's not just pedestrians. I'm finding that people are driving the same way that they handled their carts in a shopping store. They see something and they head that way regardless of the rules of the road. And everyone else is supposed to get out of their way. It's no wonder that our insurance rates are sky-high. I also don't agree with the no-fault insurance that we have now. Bad drivers never get penalized and just keep hitting things, unless you can get a cop involved. Then charges get laid.


----------



## jinx

I guess those things happen all over the world. I tend to say "have a ice day" or "excuse me" or "thanks you" to people who are rude or inconsiderate, or unpolite. Sometimes they smile and acknowledge their mistake and sometimes they ignore me.


Xiang said:


> Yes, that also happens too much; or in my town, it is beginning to be more a racial situation. Some people think that it is ok to just walk where ever they want too, regardless of traffic conditions, and also the pedestrian traffic.
> Yesterday, we were heading into town, to do our shopping, & a very obese person decided to just step out into the traffic, without even Looking @ the traffic, & just walked very slowly across the road, straight into the path of oncoming cars. Then today we were walking out of our minute mall; when from somewhere behind me, this woman stepped infront of me, and I almost stepped on her. She didn't even apologise, or say " excuse me", just kept on walking, as if nothing had happened! I am so sick of rude & ignorant people! ???? ????


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Don't forget to let us know how well (or bad) it Knits up; I am very interested to know this! xoxoxo


Will do. I'm going to try a variation of the Fade sweater. It's a brioche Fade sweater.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fade-it-brioche

I just have to finish my Spector and my shawl game project.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Had a busy couple of days. Yesterday was our anniversary, DH wanted to take me out but my appetite isn't good at the moment. We went to M & S, we know how to live it up. I rode my scooter was rushing around. Managed to spend most of my vouchers I got for my birthday last year. Also,got some beautiful bedding with another voucher.
> Been to club today, did lots of knitting done. I'm off to bed now, got to get up early in the morning. Going to the dentist to have a tooth out, I'll be on baby food then for a while.


I hope your extraction goes well and you heal quickly.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a rather grey but very mild Surrey. I think the sun is trying to come out. When we walked into town yesterday all the almond blossom is out. I took a picture and will post later.

At the back of my wool stash I found a huge cone of pinkish mohair wool that I bought at a carboot sale years ago for a few pence and we have also been given a load of tapestry wool. So combining the two types of wool I am weaving squares on my larger pin loom to make a blanket. It will be very light but very warm. I'll get a picture of what I've done so far.

As it is Wednesday, it is supermarket, fish and chips and singing tonight.

Happy Wednesday and happy first day of spring. Judi, does that mean it's first day of autumn for you? xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> ???????????????????????????????????????????????? A lot of birds, but no goose. We do not have much on the ground, but you have to be careful if they are flying overhead, if you know what I mean.


I haven't been hit by a goose, but my glasses did get hit by some little birds when I walked too close to the tree where they were nesting. Yuck. I couldn't wash my face enough.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> I watched the video, must have a go st that. I'm very keen to do some quilting. I have made a few but nowhere near as good as these. My quilts I have made are all well loved by the family.
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This video is perfect that is exactly what I'm doing????
Click to expand...

If I could get my sewing machine out of the basement, I'd like to try this too. I really need a craft room. Maybe next house.


----------



## PurpleFi

Photos...


----------



## jinx

???????????????????????????????????? Happy spring indeed!


linkan said:


> Oh yea ...
> 
> Happy first day of spring.????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Still enjoying lovely days here, it's almost shorts weather. For Canada Postie's shorts are worn all year round but maybe not in Manitoba! Taking short jaunts outside to trim shrubs and tidy up. While the daffodils haven't opened yet except for the mini's they are all budded.
> 
> Logging trucks are going through 10-15 an hour. I did sent off an email this week to the timber company asking them to deal with their speeding as it makes more dust from the dirty logs. I motioned for one truck to slow down and was fingered in return. Think it's time for the cops to monitor them for a bit and get them in line!
> 
> This is my DD Angela the deer whisperer. I've never been that close to one, as gentle as they seem sometimes they will rear up and try to stomp humans.


Wonderful picture.
Our Elk in Ontario were all farm raised before they were released, so they come up to humans all the time, except during mating season. Their "friendliness" has made some amusing videos on TV when reporters try to report about them.


----------



## jinx

My dryer did not work for some time and I was hanging everything to dry. The large pieces are not a problem. I hang them on hangers and the towels on the towel bars. The little putz things are a pain. It was so convenient to just hang large things on hangers and put them in the closet when they were dry that I did that yesterday and just put smaller things in the dryer.


nitz8catz said:


> I hang most of my clothes on lines around the furnace. I only put cotton/polyester items in the dryer. And take them out as soon as they are dry and hang them immediately.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It was eventually OK but not before she had to lock herself in the bathroom for half an hour!!
> 
> Tomorrow, we are off to Truro for the morning as it is market day, then, when we get back, I will be meeting up with my dear old friend for a catch up and lunch!!
> 
> In case I forget to say it, hope the survey goes well on Friday!! Xxxx


oops
Have fun in Truro and with your meetup.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> My dryer did not work for some time and I was hanging everything to dry. The large pieces are not a problem. I hang them on hangers and the towels on the towel bars. The little putz things are a pain. It was so convenient to just hang large things on hangers and put them in the closet when they were dry that I did that yesterday and just put smaller things in the dryer.


Socks!!! They are so infuriating to hang or lay flat! I want someone to invent something that sorts the socks automatically and sets them out. :sm22:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Photos...


Beautiful trees and look at all those blossoms.
What will the squares become?


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sounds like a beautiful day in your little corner of the world. I would love it if we would have spring weather all year round. Do you think it would get boring to always have nice weather?????????????????????


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a spring-like Wales. The sun is shining, it is a lot warmer than it has been and Mr. and Mrs. pheasant are strutting around the garden. It's a beautiful day so far and guess who's just made a chicken curry for dinner, oh well I can't get it right all the time. Finished another hat last night must really try and fine something to do that will take a bit longer, will have to go and explore my stash. Hope you're all enjoying the first day of spring and hope it lasts. Will catch up now. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Time for me to run to work.
Everyone have a nice day.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Photos...


Both are beautiful.. Actually the squares resemble the trees. Almost as if you made them with the trees as inspiration.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Sounds like a beautiful day in your little corner of the world. I would love it if we would have spring weather all year round. Do you think it would get boring to always have nice weather?????????????????????


I would be willing to risk being bored just to have warm weather all the time. I'm convinced I was born in the wrong country and should have been born in a hot country. xx


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Time for me to run to work.
> Everyone have a nice day.


Be safe , have a wonderful day! I forgot to say all your yarn was fabulous !


----------



## jinx

Morning. I have a smallish stash but find it interesting that when I am rummaging through the skeins that I can always remember where I purchased it and who I was with at the time. It often brings back good memories of times I was out shopping with my crafty friend.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather grey but very mild Surrey. I think the sun is trying to come out. When we walked into town yesterday all the almond blossom is out. I took a picture and will post later.
> 
> At the back of my wool stash I found a huge cone of pinkish mohair wool that I bought at a carboot sale years ago for a few pence and we have also been given a load of tapestry wool. So combining the two types of wool I am weaving squares on my larger pin loom to make a blanket. It will be very light but very warm. I'll get a picture of what I've done so far.
> 
> As it is Wednesday, it is supermarket, fish and chips and singing tonight.
> 
> Happy Wednesday and happy first day of spring. Judi, does that mean it's first day of autumn for you? xx


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Socks!!! They are so infuriating to hang or lay flat! I want someone to invent something that sorts the socks automatically and sets them out. :sm22:


I agree about drying socks. I do not have much trouble sorting socks as I have either black or navy socks that are all the same and all Harold's white socks match. I do have two pair of hand knit socks. I do not wear them and will not make more as they are uncomfortable on the soles of my feet. I have tried all the tricks to make them feel better, but nothing works for me.


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> I would be willing to risk being bored just to have warm weather all the time. I'm convinced I was born in the wrong country and should have been born in a hot country. xx


Californians and Hawaiians don't appear to be too bored. 
Dh wants to move to Tennessee now. I got him off Florida at least.
He's like a dog with a bone on Moving South... Little does he know i intend to stay right where i am till it's time for my dirt nap. 
Nearly all our family is right here.
Not to mention there's no way we could afford to move.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Socks!!! They are so infuriating to hang or lay flat! I want someone to invent something that sorts the socks automatically and sets them out. :sm22:


If it were just me i wouldn't have that problem. I almost never wear socks, i usually wear shoes that you don't wear socks with. I don't like anything on my feet really. One of the ladies we sew with always wears shoes, even at home! She thinks I'm nuts because i kick my shoes off as soon as i get there to sew lol. I prefer to sew barefoot. I feel more in control of the foot pedal .. Is that weird?


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> If I could get my sewing machine out of the basement, I'd like to try this too. I really need a craft room. Maybe next house.


Mines sitting on the kitchen table at the moment lol. I sew in there more than i cook.????


----------



## UteWhite1128

Beautiful squares. This may may a very nice pillow? Great Work!


----------



## PurpleFi

UteWhite1128 said:


> Beautiful squares. This may may a very nice pillow? Great Work!


Thank you. I'm making them into a blanket.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Beautiful trees and look at all those blossoms.
> What will the squares become?


I'm joining them to make a very light weight blanket xx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Both are beautiful.. Actually the squares resemble the trees. Almost as if you made them with the trees as inspiration.


That'll be the pink mohair xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. I have a smallish stash but find it interesting that when I am rummaging through the skeins that I can always remember where I purchased it and who I was with at the time. It often brings back good memories of times I was out shopping with my crafty friend.


I'm the same. Always remember where I bought it and with whom. Just forget about it once it's in the stash. Xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, 60's today and won a whole $2... Someone brought me some toffees and biscuits I think because I gave her the wingspan I was doing for Mavis before she died. I've got another order for one but I've told them I don't do orders anymore, but I will see what I can do. At the moment I'm knitting a baby girl cardigan.
> 
> I've been for a cup of coffee at margs and she is absolutely fine. Boy is she milking it with John, ????????????. He's making her endless cups of tea. Good for you my marg. I'm going to Stephens tomorrow after donnas been , we are trying to sort out funerals. And also we are visiting Iris next Monday after s and b.
> 
> Rebecca I'm sorry that your op has been postponed. It happens all the time these days. Even if you get down to the theatre it still can happen.
> 
> I hope you've all had a reasonable day. I'll catch up and see what you've been up to....not long now girls....I'm no winding you up ????????????????


Poor Rebecca. Does she have another date?


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Still enjoying lovely days here, it's almost shorts weather. For Canada Postie's shorts are worn all year round but maybe not in Manitoba! Taking short jaunts outside to trim shrubs and tidy up. While the daffodils haven't opened yet except for the mini's they are all budded.
> 
> Logging trucks are going through 10-15 an hour. I did sent off an email this week to the timber company asking them to deal with their speeding as it makes more dust from the dirty logs. I motioned for one truck to slow down and was fingered in return. Think it's time for the cops to monitor them for a bit and get them in line!
> 
> This is my DD Angela the deer whisperer. I've never been that close to one, as gentle as they seem sometimes they will rear up and try to stomp humans.


He looks very placid, and she's down near his level which helps.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Had a busy couple of days. Yesterday was our anniversary, DH wanted to take me out but my appetite isn't good at the moment. We went to M & S, we know how to live it up. I rode my scooter was rushing around. Managed to spend most of my vouchers I got for my birthday last year. Also,got some beautiful bedding with another voucher.
> Been to club today, did lots of knitting done. I'm off to bed now, got to get up early in the morning. Going to the dentist to have a tooth out, I'll be on baby food then for a while.


That sounds like a good anniversary to me.


----------



## jinx

Chris I hope your tooth extraction is complete. Hoping everything went well without to much discomfort. I use to really like the taste of some baby foods. Hope you do also.


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> Poor Rebecca. Does she have another date?


I did not see any place that Rebecca said her procedure was postponed. Hoping she is doing well and will be back quickly to let us know how she is.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Oh yea ...
> 
> Happy first day of spring.????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


It was certainly spring here this morning. Cloudy now though.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Photos...


Two lovely photos. The weaving is beautiful. The May trees are covered with blossom around here, but I'm not casting too many clouts yet!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning. Sounds like a beautiful day in your little corner of the world. I would love it if we would have spring weather all year round. Do you think it would get boring to always have nice weather?????????????????????


Yes. You can't have spring without the rain to feed the flowers and trees.


----------



## SaxonLady

It must be Wednesday as we had coffee at the airport. I'm off to get the twins shortly. Elk is coming round this evening to fix my computer (again!).


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Two lovely photos. The weaving is beautiful. The May trees are covered with blossom around here, but I'm not casting too many clouts yet!


Talking of casting clouts it looks as though I will be re-unpacking my Summer clothes again from their boxes and packing away the winter ones again, just not sure when to do it. Will I be asking for trouble if I do it this week? xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

SaxonLady said:


> Yes. You can't have spring without the rain to feed the flowers and trees.


----------



## LondonChris

I would love a copy! I've been looking for a quilting group around here. I have 2 quilts in the making, one I started for my DD to take to Uni, only 18 years ago, maybe it will be finished for her son. Happy sewing

quote=linkan]Oh you should do it! I'm loving doing them as a group too. I definitely recommend this pattern. i could mail you a copy of you like.[/quote]


----------



## LondonChris

I love that pattern, are you going to use the Yarns you showed us recently?



nitz8catz said:


> Will do. I'm going to try a variation of the Fade sweater. It's a brioche Fade sweater.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fade-it-brioche
> 
> I just have to finish my Spector and my shawl game project.


----------



## LondonChris

Well I had my tooth out this morning, not my usual dentist so was a little concerned. She was grea, didnât feel a thing. The numbness has gone now & im very sore, no steak for me for a while!
Look what the dental nurse gave me. She gave me my tooth to show my GS & put it n this envelope!! I might put it under my Pillow, you never know!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I guess those things happen all over the world. I tend to say "have a ice day" or "excuse me" or "thanks you" to people who are rude or inconsiderate, or unpolite. Sometimes they smile and acknowledge their mistake and sometimes they ignore me.


I do the same thing here but usually get ignored!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Photos...


Awesome!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Sounds like a beautiful day in your little corner of the world. I would love it if we would have spring weather all year round. Do you think it would get boring to always have nice weather?????????????????????


No!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> I would love a copy! I've been looking for a quilting group around here. I have 2 quilts in the making, one I started for my DD to take to Uni, only 18 years ago, maybe it will be finished for her son. Happy sewing ]
> 
> Pm me your address, and I'll get one out to you. ????????????


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> I did not see any place that Rebecca said her procedure was postponed. Hoping she is doing well and will be back quickly to let us know how she is.


Susan put something on yesterday. It has been postponed unfortunately, although I am being positive about it... I wasn't ready today, have had a bad head, the worst since I've been going to the osteopath. My neck and shoulder are sore and I feel I really need a trip to the osteopath before the op. Op rescheduled for next Wednesday...


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> Well I had my tooth out this morning, not my usual dentist so was a little concerned. She was grea, didnât feel a thing. The numbness has gone now & im very sore, no steak for me for a while!
> Look what the dental nurse gave me. She gave me my tooth to show my GS & put it n this envelope!! I might put it under my Pillow, you never know!


Oh come on be a rebel ! I had my tooth pulled the day me and my sister's had our sisters weekend , and i ate steak that night no problem. Just had to chew on the other side lol.???????? 
Glad your okay????


----------



## Barn-dweller

:sm24: :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Well I had my tooth out this morning, not my usual dentist so was a little concerned. She was grea, didnât feel a thing. The numbness has gone now & im very sore, no steak for me for a while!
> Look what the dental nurse gave me. She gave me my tooth to show my GS & put it n this envelope!! I might put it under my Pillow, you never know!


You must have been very brave to have one of those. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Susan put something on yesterday. It has been postponed unfortunately, although I am being positive about it... I wasn't ready today, have had a bad head, the worst since I've been going to the osteopath. My neck and shoulder are sore and I feel I really need a trip to the osteopath before the op. Op rescheduled for next Wednesday...


Fingers crossed, you need to get it over and done with. xx ????????


----------



## LondonChris

Ok


linkan said:


> LondonChris said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love a copy! I've been looking for a quilting group around here. I have 2 quilts in the making, one I started for my DD to take to Uni, only 18 years ago, maybe it will be finished for her son. Happy sewing ]
> 
> Pm me your address, and I'll get one out to you. ????????????
> 
> 
> 
> :sm02:
Click to expand...


----------



## LondonChris

Quite agree! Hope you had a good meet up today.


London Girl said:


> No!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## LondonChris

Sorry you are not feeling so good. Let's hope you can get some relief from your pain & you get your operation done. Look after yourself. Xxx


lifeline said:


> Susan put something on yesterday. It has been postponed unfortunately, although I am being positive about it... I wasn't ready today, have had a bad head, the worst since I've been going to the osteopath. My neck and shoulder are sore and I feel I really need a trip to the osteopath before the op. Op rescheduled for next Wednesday...


----------



## LondonChris

You do t know how many teeth I'm missing. Hopefully I will soon be able to smile. I'm going to have some bacon for supper, I'll suck on it!


linkan said:


> Oh come on be a rebel ! I had my tooth pulled the day me and my sister's had our sisters weekend , and i ate steak that night no problem. Just had to chew on the other side lol.????????
> Glad your okay????


----------



## LondonChris

I was really brave & didn't cry! My GSs are very impressed that I had it, I must put it under my pillow tonight.


Barn-dweller said:


> You must have been very brave to have one of those. xx :sm23:


----------



## LondonChris

That will be warm & cosy.


PurpleFi said:


> I'm joining them to make a very light weight blanket xx


----------



## LondonChris

I'm like that with buttons, so many memories.


PurpleFi said:


> I'm the same. Always remember where I bought it and with whom. Just forget about it once it's in the stash. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Has anyone heard anything from Pam, hopefully she is busy settling in by now? xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm later than normal tonight. I'm at Stephens and by the time we ate it was way passed my bedtime. When I got up this morning I thought I might do a bit of housework. Donna came and while she did upstairs I pottered about downstairs. I think it was cos the sun was shining and I'm sick of being untidy. If I sit still long enough I'm sure my mind will get back to normal untidiness. 

When Donna came this morning we always start with a cup of tea well the doorbell rang and there was Margaret on the step so we had three for tea. Donna was talking about her mammograms and marg was talking about her eyes and I was peed off to be honest haha. It was like A and E in my back kitchen. 

Well that's all for tonight I think girls, sleep tight or enjoy whatever you are doing.


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> Finally I'm here and tho I'll never catch up I'll enjoy trying.
> I've used a calendar which fits in my purse and has a pocket it slips into. It's from the Lang company. I've used theirs for years because they open to a decent width..when I get the new one for the year I write in birthdays and important dates I refer to every year and add appointments as they come up. In the back I write phone numbers and now I'm lazy so instead of copying them into the new calendar I just remove the address pages and place them in the back of the calendar. I sometimes need to put colored masking tape on the sides of the pocket if it seems worse for wear. If I want to add a restaurant phone number or such I just write it in the squares in the past months. Hope this is helpful for Grandma Susan who is always helpful for me. Now I'm off to feed and potty change the cats. Try to get here again if I don't conk out.


Hi jolly, I actually bought a calendar two weeks ago for $1. I don't need a posh one cos it sits in the draw. It's still sitting there with the sellophane on it. The year will be out before I take it off if I'm not careful. Josephine sent me a beautiful calendar about foru years ago made up of photographs of our kp sisters when we've been on holidays. I still have it in my kitchen. The calendar bit isn't any good now but the photos are great and I change them every month. Thankyou for thinking about me jolly...xx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning. Sounds like a beautiful day in your little corner of the world. I would love it if we would have spring weather all year round. Do you think it would get boring to always have nice weather?????????????????????


No I don't....I love spring, it's my favorite season.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Talking of casting clouts it looks as though I will be re-unpacking my Summer clothes again from their boxes and packing away the winter ones again, just not sure when to do it. Will I be asking for trouble if I do it this week? xx


I'd stick to winter clothes because I'm sure you are going to move soon. I think something could happen when you are in Norfolk?


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I'd stick to winter clothes because I'm sure you are going to move soon. I think something could happen when you are in Norfolk?


If it does I might stay there and leave DH to do the moving. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


----------



## grandma susan

Forgot to tell you. It's grandma Ann's birthday on Saturday. So I've been invited to go for a take away with the family. Richard says he's not going because he has work to do. I can't think of a reason to give for not going???? It'll be a night biting tongues. Never mind. I'll get through it. Hahaha


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> If it does I might stay there and leave DH to do the moving. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


Sounds a good idea. Can't see nothing wrong in that????


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Sounds a good idea. Can't see nothing wrong in that????


I think it's a brilliant idea, not sure he will agree. xx :sm15:


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> I think it's a brilliant idea, not sure he will agree. xx :sm15:


Don't tell him you've moved? Saves tons of bother hahahah


----------



## grandma susan

Something WILL turn up soon. Just got a feeling.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> If it's outside its dh's job. If its inside... Well lately that's his job too lol. I have a wonderful son though, he sweeps the floors every morning when he gets off work, and unloads and loads the dishwasher then too. He will bring me towels to fold and then put them away.
> He also takes the trash out.
> I never have to ask him to do any of it either. He's a very tidy person. He and i labeled the laundry baskets because DH kept putting his towels in with his dirty clothes. Drove Ethan nuts lol.


That's what I'm talking about it drives me nuts too don't like the wet towels in with the clothes!!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Photos...


Both are lovely!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Californians and Hawaiians don't appear to be too bored.
> Dh wants to move to Tennessee now. I got him off Florida at least.
> He's like a dog with a bone on Moving South... Little does he know i intend to stay right where i am till it's time for my dirt nap.
> Nearly all our family is right here.
> Not to mention there's no way we could afford to move.


Don't tell him but it snows in Tennessee too!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I did not see any place that Rebecca said her procedure was postponed. Hoping she is doing well and will be back quickly to let us know how she is.


She sent a message on what's app


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> She sent a message on what's app


The trouble is some of aren't on what's app so miss out on some things. xx :sm16:


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> You do t know how many teeth I'm missing. Hopefully I will soon be able to smile. I'm going to have some bacon for supper, I'll suck on it!


I've only got one tooth on each side , upper and lower that touch.
So i feel your pain. It's difficult to chew with very few teeth. Will you get dentures? I can't afford them.???? i would love to have the permanent ones that snap into the gums. They don't loosen , and you don't have to take them out to clean them.


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Don't tell him but it snows in Tennessee too!


Oh I'll tell him alright.


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> The trouble is some of aren't on what's app so miss out on some things. xx :sm16:


Do you have data on your phone? It's a free app..


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Do you have data on your phone? It's a free app..


We've only got a landline as we haven't got any reception for mobile phones, perhaps if we move ........ xx


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> She sent a message on what's apIp


I was wondering if that is why Susan said what she said. But because I did not see the message I was confused. Hoping it gets taken care of next Wednesday with fabulous results.


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Finally I'm here and tho I'll never catch up I'll enjoy trying.
> I've used a calendar which fits in my purse and has a pocket it slips into. It's from the Lang company. I've used theirs for years because they open to a decent width..when I get the new one for the year I write in birthdays and important dates I refer to every year and add appointments as they come up. In the back I write phone numbers and now I'm lazy so instead of copying them into the new calendar I just remove the address pages and place them in the back of the calendar. I sometimes need to put colored masking tape on the sides of the pocket if it seems worse for wear. If I want to add a restaurant phone number or such I just write it in the squares in the past months. Hope this is helpful for Grandma Susan who is always helpful for me. Now I'm off to feed and potty change the cats. Try to get here again if I don't conk out.


Helle Polly, I'm glad you found us, & it's good to see you back with us.
I get caught up with other things sometimes, & when I get back on here, I find I have lots to catch up with, sometimes I make it, & sometimes not, but itis still good reading! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Yes i have found that I'm carrying my machine around alot and it's too heavy for me to keep it up.
> The bag Lisa gave me has been absolutely perfect for everything else. All the fabric and notions. Plus i have a caddy like bag that kind of matches too.
> Dh asked me "won't that make the machine heavier?"
> ????..... No , i can roll it in and out of places and only have to lift it for the car.. He still doesn't get it. :sm16:


Sometimes they never do!????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I had a surgery cancelled because my cat had scratched me. It was nearly healed and tiny, but the surgeon said no way.
> I already had the iv in and in a gown and everything.


Cat scratches can be really nasty, & cause nasty conditions! ????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> You hang all your clothes to dry??!
> I don't think i could manage it all the time. Heck i was getting very close to being out of things to wear when our dryer was down. My neighbor let me use hers once for some stuff for Jen.


Yes, we have sunshine on most days, during the year. In the area I live, it's uncommon to have too many cloud covered days, so I have never seen the sense in having a dryer! The sun removes stains that the washing machine didn't; & a dryer would set the stain for ever.????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Oh my what kind of machine do you have?


I have a Bernina Quilting Machine, I forget the number of it, but I haven't seen one yet, with the right dimensions.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am EDT and -3'C (27'F). We had snow flurries yesterday as the wind changed direction but nothing stuck to the ground. It will be sunny today for the first day of spring, but we will get snow overnight again.
> At work, the fridge was moved to make room for more cubicles. Hopefully it continued to work overnight as I left a salad for my lunch in there.
> I was playing with kitties last night and didn't knit a stitch.


I think I am up to about 20 rows from completing the second receiving blanket; but I am unable to do more than 4 rows at a time, as my elbows (not my hands, which I find a little weird) begin to get quite painful, so I have to put the knitting away! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Yes, no shells to get caught in the teeth.


I wonder if they are available here! Will have to have a look for them.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I guess those things happen all over the world. I tend to say "have a ice day" or "excuse me" or "thanks you" to people who are rude or inconsiderate, or unpolite. Sometimes they smile and acknowledge their mistake and sometimes they ignore me.


Jinx that is exactly what I did, & the woman totally ignored me! I really hope she doesn't drive the same way!


----------



## Xiang

Xiang said:


> I am all caught up, for now, but will be behind again tomorrow morning!
> We picked up our Caravan, on Monday. I was amazed that I fit on the bed, as it looked quite small, but there is about cm left free, once I am laying down. ????????????


That was meant to be 9 cms free space. ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Will do. I'm going to try a variation of the Fade sweater. It's a brioche Fade sweater.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fade-it-brioche
> 
> I just have to finish my Spector and my shawl game project.


That is a very nice jacket, it might be a candidate for one of my girls


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather grey but very mild Surrey. I think the sun is trying to come out. When we walked into town yesterday all the almond blossom is out. I took a picture and will post later.
> 
> At the back of my wool stash I found a huge cone of pinkish mohair wool that I bought at a carboot sale years ago for a few pence and we have also been given a load of tapestry wool. So combining the two types of wool I am weaving squares on my larger pin loom to make a blanket. It will be very light but very warm. I'll get a picture of what I've done so far.
> 
> As it is Wednesday, it is supermarket, fish and chips and singing tonight.
> 
> Happy Wednesday and happy first day of spring. Judi, does that mean it's first day of autumn for you? xx


It possibly is, but we still require the lovely cooling breeze of the evaporative cooler, because our temperatures are still in the mid, to high, thirties! So still in the summer clothes! 
The Official change days, for the Seasons, is usually the 1st of the appropriate Month, & for Autumnit is March 1st, but we are still having guide warm weather. I don't think it willchange for a little while yet! ????


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> Don't tell him but it snows in Tennessee too!


I'll be in TN soon! He can get his TN fix and we can enjoy each other's company.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I react to most makeup so I never wear any.


Same here, & if it doesn't react with me, it usually just slides off my skin. ????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a spring-like Wales. The sun is shining, it is a lot warmer than it has been and Mr. and Mrs. pheasant are strutting around the garden. It's a beautiful day so far and guess who's just made a chicken curry for dinner, oh well I can't get it right all the time. Finished another hat last night must really try and fine something to do that will take a bit longer, will have to go and explore my stash. Hope you're all enjoying the first day of spring and hope it lasts. Will catch up now. xx


That sounds wonderful, even the chicken curry. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That's great that your caravan fits. Enjoy your new adventures.


Thanks, we are looking forward to our first trip, but we can't go anywhere until DD4 & her family has shifted to their new location. That also gives us time to make sure we have everything necessary, for our trip.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> If I could get my sewing machine out of the basement, I'd like to try this too. I really need a craft room. Maybe next house.


I have a Craft Room, now I just need a bigger room. ????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Photos...


Those squares fit very well, with the Almond Blossom. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Oh yea ...
> 
> Happy first day of spring.????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????





jinx said:


> ???????????????????????????????????? Happy spring indeed!


Enjoy your long awaited Spring weather, I hope it lasts the distance! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. Sounds like a beautiful day in your little corner of the world. I would love it if we would have spring weather all year round. Do you think it would get boring to always have nice weather?????????????????????


The good weather never gets boring, even the higher summer and lower winter temperatures. It only gets bad, or boring, when the temperatures stay too high, a too low, for more than a day! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I would be willing to risk being bored just to have warm weather all the time. I'm convinced I was born in the wrong country and should have been born in a hot country. xx


You know where to come!????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Californians and Hawaiians don't appear to be too bored.
> Dh wants to move to Tennessee now. I got him off Florida at least.
> He's like a dog with a bone on Moving South... Little does he know i intend to stay right where i am till it's time for my dirt nap.
> Nearly all our family is right here.
> Not to mention there's no way we could afford to move.


That's the same here. We are here until stumps!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> If it were just me i wouldn't have that problem. I almost never wear socks, i usually wear shoes that you don't wear socks with. I don't like anything on my feet really. One of the ladies we sew with always wears shoes, even at home! She thinks I'm nuts because i kick my shoes off as soon as i get there to sew lol. I prefer to sew barefoot. I feel more in control of the foot pedal .. Is that weird?


I do the samething CD, when I get to either of my groups, my thongs are off my feet, as soon as I get to the tables, & they don't get back on my feet, until I am ready to go home. I also used to do my shopping barefoot, but the foot paths were filthy, so I began wearing my shoes when I was shopping!????????


----------



## Xiang

forget what I was doing, & pressed wrong button.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> LondonChris said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love a copy! I've been looking for a quilting group around here. I have 2 quilts in the making, one I started for my DD to take to Uni, only 18 years ago, maybe it will be finished for her son. Happy sewing ]
> 
> Pm me your address, and I'll get one out to you. ????????????
> 
> 
> 
> Could I have one also, Ange? I have only made one Quilt with a specific pattern, and I would love to make this one! ????
> I made up the patterns for most of my other quilts, and used panels for the remainder of them. xoxoxo
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Oh come on be a rebel ! I had my tooth pulled the day me and my sister's had our sisters weekend , and i ate steak that night no problem. Just had to chew on the other side lol.????????
> Glad your okay????


I also had steak, after4 Wisdom teeth were removed, because my sister forgot that I was having dental surgery! She did offer to cook me some eggs, butI refused, and had the steak! It was the best steak I had eaten for quite a while, also!????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> We've only got a landline as we haven't got any reception for mobile phones, perhaps if we move ........ xx


I was able to get rid of the Landline here, we now only have our mobiles. I do everything on my phone. ????????


----------



## jinx

There is a law in my state that you have to wear shoes when in a store. Signs on many stores say "no shirts, no shoes,no service."


Xiang said:


> I do the samething CD, when I get to either of my groups, my thongs are off my feet, as soon as I get to the tables, & they don't get back on my feet, until I am ready to go home. I also used to do my shopping barefoot, but the foot paths were filthy, so I began wearing my shoes when I was shopping!????????


----------



## Xiang

Well my lovely friends, it is almost time to say goodnight, so I shall catchup again tomorrow, & see what you have all got up to!
Have a wonderful day, and I hope that the Spring Weather continues for awhile, before any spring rains come to your individual areas. 
If you are travelling, stay safe! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Most of my friends and family no longer have landlines. Everyone I can think of has a cell phone, but a few still only have a tracphone and use it only for emergencies or when traveling. My brother has to have a landline as a cellphone is unreliable in his little corner of the world.



Xiang said:


> I was able to get rid of the Landline here, we now only have our mobiles. I do everything on my phone. ????????


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. Life is good and the weather is warm and the sun is shining. I am feeling so much better physically and mentally since the snow stopped and ice started melting. I have been cleaning out closets and shelves trying to declutter. When I drop the items off at the thrift store I stop in just to look, but end up brings different clutter home. It is a losing battle.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EDT and 2'C (36'F). We have a little drizzle happening making the roads a little slick. Temperatures and wind speed are going up this afternoon. 
I saw my first robin yesterday. It was perched on the top of the little tree beside our sidewalk.
Yesterday, the management at work decided that our fridge would be removed tomorrow and all 50 of us will use the fridge in another section of our floor. The people currently using that fridge didn't know anything about this. The one lady who sits by that fridge objected to the increased traffic and sounds coming from our group. Also, over 100 people already use that fridge and our fridge was stuffed most days. All this so they can put more cubicles in our area because extra people working on a pet project of our head honcho. I picked up a cooler that could be plugged in, but when I unrolled it out of the box, it was HUGE. So I returned it after supper. Walmart Online has one that looks like it is the right size. I need one that will keep my lunch cold, but is small enough that I can carry it back and forth.
And, once again, I didn't knit a stitch. But, Knit Night tonight, so I will be knitting then.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll be in TN soon! He can get his TN fix and we can enjoy each other's company.


Is 1st April still THE day? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> You know where to come!????????????


If we were 30 years younger we would be there like a shot. Probably on the west coast though like Kalgarri or Broome. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Life is good and the weather is warm and the sun is shining. I am feeling so much better physically and mentally since the snow stopped and ice started melting. I have been cleaning out closets and shelves trying to declutter. When I drop the items off at the thrift store I stop in just to look, but end up brings different clutter home. It is a losing battle.


It sounds like you are in full spring cleaning mode.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very mild Surrey, temps are in the low teens and set to rise a bit more. Had a great time at singing last night, we are going to start on a few Abba songs.

Today I am meeting up with the coven this afternoon, we have not all bee together for a while so it will give us a chance for a good catch up.

I've now done 10 squares of weaving and my friend is coming tomorrow to show me the best way to join them.

Happy Tuesday everyone. x


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Most of my friends and family no longer have landlines. Everyone I can think of has a cell phone, but a few still only have a tracphone and use it only for emergencies or when traveling. My brother has to have a landline as a cellphone is unreliable in his little corner of the world.


We have a landline because mum needs a special phone due to her deafness. She has a cell phone that she mostly just yells at, she can't hear anyone on the other end. But, if she breaks down while she is out in her car she can yell for help. My official number for work, and everything else, is my cell phone. I want to switch carriers but the last time that I tried to change, they had difficulty switching my phone number so I stayed with the current carrier. I'll be trying again soon. I don't need much. The only calls I get are from mum. And I text my sister. But, occasionally, I need to check something like when a business is open or their address, and I need a little data at that time. With my current carrier, I'm not allowed to use the data, and they punish me by taking all the money in my account, and then send me emails about I need to switch to a more expensive plan that includes data, at a considerably higher monthly cost.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Well my lovely friends, it is almost time to say goodnight, so I shall catchup again tomorrow, & see what you have all got up to!
> Have a wonderful day, and I hope that the Spring Weather continues for awhile, before any spring rains come to your individual areas.
> If you are travelling, stay safe! xoxoxo


Good night Judi.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> There is a law in my state that you have to wear shoes when in a store. Signs on many stores say "no shirts, no shoes,no service."


We have those signs too, but people really push the definitions.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from, at the moment, a damp, cloudy Wales but it does look as though it's clearing up and the sun might come out. Surveyor coming tomorrow so have been making a sausage casserole so there will be enough left over to heat up quickly. Not sure how long he will be here, the last one was here 4 hours but will carry on and leave him to it. Have started a multi-coloured shawl, each section in different colours, so far I have purple, orange and white, turquoise blue next and then see what else I've got in my stash. Not sure anyone would actually wear those colours but it keeps me occupied. Off to catch up with the rest of my mail, have a good day, nearly weekend again. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Enjoy your long awaited Spring weather, I hope it lasts the distance! xoxoxo


We have more snow forecast on Monday, but it won't stick at this time of year.
I'm just glad that we are seeing more sunny days than overcast days now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I have a Craft Room, now I just need a bigger room. ????????


I'm afraid that would happen if I had one.


----------



## jinx

Happy THURSDAY to you.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very mild Surrey, temps are in the low teens and set to rise a bit more. Had a great time at singing last night, we are going to start on a few Abba songs.
> 
> Today I am meeting up with the coven this afternoon, we have not all bee together for a while so it will give us a chance for a good catch up.
> 
> I've now done 10 squares of weaving and my friend is coming tomorrow to show me the best way to join them.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. x


----------



## jinx

Morning. I would love to see your shawl. The colors sound fantastic. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from, at the moment, a damp, cloudy Wales but it does look as though it's clearing up and the sun might come out. Surveyor coming tomorrow so have been making a sausage casserole so there will be enough left over to heat up quickly. Not sure how long he will be here, the last one was here 4 hours but will carry on and leave him to it. Have started a multi-coloured shawl, each section in different colours, so far I have purple, orange and white, turquoise blue next and then see what else I've got in my stash. Not sure anyone would actually wear those colours but it keeps me occupied. Off to catch up with the rest of my mail, have a good day, nearly weekend again. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thanks, we are looking forward to our first trip, but we can't go anywhere until DD4 & her family has shifted to their new location. That also gives us time to make sure we have everything necessary, for our trip.


It's not so bad if you can easily get anything that you have forgotten. Try camping in the backwoods and finding out that you don't have something. It tests your improvisational skills.
When will DD4 be moving to the new location?


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That is a very nice jacket, it might be a candidate for one of my girls


You'll hear from me, once I start it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I think I am up to about 20 rows from completing the second receiving blanket; but I am unable to do more than 4 rows at a time, as my elbows (not my hands, which I find a little weird) begin to get quite painful, so I have to put the knitting away! ????????????


Maybe you need to change the way you are sitting, or put pillows under your elbows.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Do you have data on your phone? It's a free app..


But don't you need a Facebook account to use What'sapp.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Forgot to tell you. It's grandma Ann's birthday on Saturday. So I've been invited to go for a take away with the family. Richard says he's not going because he has work to do. I can't think of a reason to give for not going???? It'll be a night biting tongues. Never mind. I'll get through it. Hahaha


Maybe you'll think of something before Saturday. If not, I hope you are able to make a night of it.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm later than normal tonight. I'm at Stephens and by the time we ate it was way passed my bedtime. When I got up this morning I thought I might do a bit of housework. Donna came and while she did upstairs I pottered about downstairs. I think it was cos the sun was shining and I'm sick of being untidy. If I sit still long enough I'm sure my mind will get back to normal untidiness.
> 
> When Donna came this morning we always start with a cup of tea well the doorbell rang and there was Margaret on the step so we had three for tea. Donna was talking about her mammograms and marg was talking about her eyes and I was peed off to be honest haha. It was like A and E in my back kitchen.
> 
> Well that's all for tonight I think girls, sleep tight or enjoy whatever you are doing.


We always eat late when we are at my brother and SILs house. By the time we eat, everyone, except them, is grumpy.
So long as Donna and Marg weren't trying to one-up each other, maybe they were just keeping you included?


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Has anyone heard anything from Pam, hopefully she is busy settling in by now? xx


Maybe she hasn't got wifi set up yet.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> You do t know how many teeth I'm missing. Hopefully I will soon be able to smile. I'm going to have some bacon for supper, I'll suck on it!


Or just lick the flavour off of it.
I hope you heal quickly and are back to normal soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very mild Surrey, temps are in the low teens and set to rise a bit more. Had a great time at singing last night, we are going to start on a few Abba songs.
> 
> Today I am meeting up with the coven this afternoon, we have not all bee together for a while so it will give us a chance for a good catch up.
> 
> I've now done 10 squares of weaving and my friend is coming tomorrow to show me the best way to join them.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. x


I like Abba harmonies.
If you learn any interesting joining techniques, tell us all about them.
Happy THURSDAY! It's Knit Night tonight.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from, at the moment, a damp, cloudy Wales but it does look as though it's clearing up and the sun might come out. Surveyor coming tomorrow so have been making a sausage casserole so there will be enough left over to heat up quickly. Not sure how long he will be here, the last one was here 4 hours but will carry on and leave him to it. Have started a multi-coloured shawl, each section in different colours, so far I have purple, orange and white, turquoise blue next and then see what else I've got in my stash. Not sure anyone would actually wear those colours but it keeps me occupied. Off to catch up with the rest of my mail, have a good day, nearly weekend again. xx


I saw a stash buster shawl where the person just grabbed whatever sock yarn she had balled up in a basket. It was very random, but lovely too.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day. (It's THURSDAY :sm01: )


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I saw a stash buster shawl where the person just grabbed whatever sock yarn she had balled up in a basket. It was very random, but lovely too.


I made a stash buster log cabin blanket doing that. I finished all the squares with navy and put a navy border around the blanket. It is not lovely, but it gives me good memories when I see the yarn and remember what project I used the yarn for originally.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I would love to see your shawl. The colors sound fantastic.


Will post a picture when it's finished if I remember. xx


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> It's not so bad if you can easily get anything that you have forgotten. Try camping in the backwoods and finding out that you don't have something. It tests your improvisational skills.
> When will DD4 be moving to the new location?


Like toilet paper? ????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I like Abba harmonies.
> If you learn any interesting joining techniques, tell us all about them.
> Happy THURSDAY! It's Knit Night tonight.


Will do and I think Whatsapp is seperate from Facebook. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I made a stash buster log cabin blanket doing that. I finished all the squares with navy and put a navy border around the blanket. It is not lovely, but it gives me good memories when I see the yarn and remember what project I used the yarn for originally.


I have a crochet blanket like that x


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Will do and I think Whatsapp is seperate from Facebook. Xxxx


I agree, my gks have WhatsApp but not FB xxxx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Most of my friends and family no longer have landlines. Everyone I can think of has a cell phone, but a few still only have a tracphone and use it only for emergencies or when traveling. My brother has to have a landline as a cellphone is unreliable in his little corner of the world.


I have never heard of a tracphone, but we also have satellite phones, for those in the far Outback regions, they are apprently quite expensive tho


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I agree, my gks have WhatsApp but not FB xxxx


Come to think of it so do mine. Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> I have never heard of a tracphone, but we also have satellite phones, for those in the far Outback regions, they are apprently quite expensive tho[/quote
> 
> Tracphones are prepaid cell phone.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Talking of casting clouts it looks as though I will be re-unpacking my Summer clothes again from their boxes and packing away the winter ones again, just not sure when to do it. Will I be asking for trouble if I do it this week? xx


Almost definitely!


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Well I had my tooth out this morning, not my usual dentist so was a little concerned. She was grea, didnât feel a thing. The numbness has gone now & im very sore, no steak for me for a while!
> Look what the dental nurse gave me. She gave me my tooth to show my GS & put it n this envelope!! I might put it under my Pillow, you never know!


That is so sweet. How did she know you are into your second childhood?


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Susan put something on yesterday. It has been postponed unfortunately, although I am being positive about it... I wasn't ready today, have had a bad head, the worst since I've been going to the osteopath. My neck and shoulder are sore and I feel I really need a trip to the osteopath before the op. Op rescheduled for next Wednesday...


can you see the osteopath before then?


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Forgot to tell you. It's grandma Ann's birthday on Saturday. So I've been invited to go for a take away with the family. Richard says he's not going because he has work to do. I can't think of a reason to give for not going???? It'll be a night biting tongues. Never mind. I'll get through it. Hahaha


just be the voice of reason. You can ace that.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> We've only got a landline as we haven't got any reception for mobile phones, perhaps if we move ........ xx


correction. WHEN you move.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very mild Surrey, temps are in the low teens and set to rise a bit more. Had a great time at singing last night, we are going to start on a few Abba songs.
> 
> Today I am meeting up with the coven this afternoon, we have not all bee together for a while so it will give us a chance for a good catch up.
> 
> I've now done 10 squares of weaving and my friend is coming tomorrow to show me the best way to join them.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. x


You are weaving well. 10 squares already. How many do you think you will need?


----------



## SaxonLady

Collecting the twins again today, and visiting their other Grandma. Then I have a kind-of concert tonight called The Telling. I have to go as I am meeting someone there.


----------



## jinx

I have accomplished a lot this a.m. I finished my morning chores and then was going to shorten the sleeves on my 3 new p.j.'s. Hard to believe the sleeves are too long for me, that never happened before. Anyhow, as I was about to get out the sewing machine I thought of the super stretchy cord I have used to tighten up the necklines on some of my tee's. I threaded the cord with a sharply pointed needle stuck it through the fabric and threaded it through the hem. I am so happy with this solution I might wear my p.j.'s all day. ????????????????????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Could I have one also, Ange? I have only made one Quilt with a specific pattern, and I would love to make this one! ????
> I made up the patterns for most of my other quilts, and used panels for the remainder of them. xoxoxo


But of course !


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> There is a law in my state that you have to wear shoes when in a store. Signs on many stores say "no shirts, no shoes,no service."


Technically it's not a state law. There are stores that post this as a policy because they fear lawsuits. 
And even then some of these same stores when asked to see their policy , can't find anything of the kind in them . 
I can show you the state mandates disproving that its illegal to be barefoot in public.


----------



## linkan

Would anyone else like a copy of this quilt pattern?


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I have accomplished a lot this a.m. I finished my morning chores and then was going to shorten the sleeves on my 3 new p.j.'s. Hard to believe the sleeves are too long for me, that never happened before. Anyhow, as I was about to get out the sewing machine I thought of the super stretchy cord I have used to tighten up the necklines on some of my tee's. I threaded the cord with a sharply pointed needle stuck it through the fabric and threaded it through the hem. I am so happy with this solution I might wear my p.j.'s all day. ????????????????????


Yay, very innovative, good job!!


----------



## London Girl

Well, we are in the final phase of our little break and are whizzing back home PDQ!! It was lovely to see my dear friend yesterday, a couple of hours really wasn't enough and she and Miriam got on very well!! It will be nice to get back into my usual routine tomorrow!! Catch you later, Lotsa love xxxx ❤


----------



## jinx

Yes, you are right. It is not a law.


linkan said:


> Technically it's not a state law. There are stores that post this as a policy because they fear lawsuits.
> And even then some of these same stores when asked to see their policy , can't find anything of the kind in them .
> I can show you the state mandates disproving that its illegal to be barefoot in public.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> You are weaving well. 10 squares already. How many do you think you will need?


Probably about 24 or when the wool runs out. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it feels like a Sunday to me because I fell asleep in my chair....I left Stephens and went to see Albert and then Asda. Came home had beef and dumplings then fell asleep. I've just finished putting groceries away. 

I haven't any more news today. It's a no go day. Hope you are all well.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Will do and I think Whatsapp is seperate from Facebook. Xxxx


I don't do Facebook but I've got wattsapp. I've never fancied Facebook.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I have accomplished a lot this a.m. I finished my morning chores and then was going to shorten the sleeves on my 3 new p.j.'s. Hard to believe the sleeves are too long for me, that never happened before. Anyhow, as I was about to get out the sewing machine I thought of the super stretchy cord I have used to tighten up the necklines on some of my tee's. I threaded the cord with a sharply pointed needle stuck it through the fabric and threaded it through the hem. I am so happy with this solution I might wear my p.j.'s all day. ????????????????????


You go for it girl, if that's what you want.....


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard of a tracphone, but we also have satellite phones, for those in the far Outback regions, they are apprently quite expensive tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tracphones are prepaid cell phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aha, we just call them Prepaids, to cover the way it is paid, anyother time, it is just "my phone"
Click to expand...


----------



## LondonChris

I'm having a denture made, hope I get on with it! I had one years ago & showed my dentist it, she said it was made wrong, no wonder I couldn't eat with it in!


linkan said:


> I've only got one tooth on each side , upper and lower that touch.
> So i feel your pain. It's difficult to chew with very few teeth. Will you get dentures? I can't afford them.???? i would love to have the permanent ones that snap into the gums. They don't loosen , and you don't have to take them out to clean them.


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> I'm having a denture made, hope I get on with it! I had one years ago & showed my dentist it, she said it was made wrong, no wonder I couldn't eat with it in!


Hi Chris, how's the mouth today? Did you manage your bacon OK? I've had no problems with mine although I do not attempt toffees. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## LondonChris

She's just very observant!


SaxonLady said:


> That is so sweet. How did she know you are into your second childhood?


----------



## LondonChris

I have a fat lip, looks like I've had Botox. It's a bit sore but ok. I had my bacon & enjoyed it.


Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Chris, how's the mouth today? Did you manage your bacon OK? I've had no problems with mine although I do not attempt toffees. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Wales. Surveyor today but will just leave him to it, then to wait to see what he says in his report, not that we see it but will see if it throws up any problems. Apart from that nothing else today so will get on with my multi-coloured shawl, have added yellow and black next. Have a good day, it's nearly weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from mild and cloudy Surrey. Had a nice meet up with the coven yesterday at a garden centre, which is now full of Mother Day's and Easter stuff. It's getting all too commercial for my liking.

Wove 4 more squares yesterday, I am pleased with the way they are turning out.

Not going to the craft cafe this afternoon but a couple of the girls are coming here for a knit and natter.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

I am glad it is okay. Hoping the swelling has gone down today.


LondonChris said:


> I have a fat lip, looks like I've had Botox. It's a bit sore but ok. I had my bacon & enjoyed it.


..


----------



## jinx

Happy Friday Morning. Your shawl is sounding quite interesting.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales. Surveyor today but will just leave him to it, then to wait to see what he says in his report, not that we see it but will see if it throws up any problems. Apart from that nothing else today so will get on with my multi-coloured shawl, have added yellow and black next. Have a good day, it's nearly weekend. xx


----------



## jinx

Happy Fish Fry Friday. It seems like yesterday was Tuesday and today is Friday.????????



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from mild and cloudy Surrey. Had a nice meet up with the coven yesterday at a garden centre, which is now full of Mother Day's and Easter stuff. It's getting all too commercial for my liking.
> 
> Wove 4 more squares yesterday, I am pleased with the way they are turning out.
> 
> Not going to the craft cafe this afternoon but a couple of the girls are coming here for a knit and natter.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am EST and 3'C (37'F). Temperatures will be dropping. The flurries that were supposed to happen this morning, didn't. But we may get some flurries this afternoon, if the wind is right. We also didn't get the forecast wind gusts either.
We had a good, if noisy, Knit Night. The owner is making kits for The Gathering, the fibre festival set for Port Hope for the end of the month. Well, the kits didn't last as Knit Night people bought most of them. So they should sell well at the fibre festival (If she can make enough :sm01
I actually did some knitting on my featherweight cardi and helped a fellow named Henry, turn his first heel.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Happy Friday Morning. Your shawl is sounding quite interesting.


Well colourful anyway. xx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Happy Fish Fry Friday. It seems like yesterday was Tuesday and today is Friday.????????


 :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from mild and cloudy Surrey. Had a nice meet up with the coven yesterday at a garden centre, which is now full of Mother Day's and Easter stuff. It's getting all too commercial for my liking.
> 
> Wove 4 more squares yesterday, I am pleased with the way they are turning out.
> 
> Not going to the craft cafe this afternoon but a couple of the girls are coming here for a knit and natter.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


We've had Easter stuff in the stores since Boxing Day. I think they're speeding the year along too quickly. Really, how much chocolate can someone buy for Valentine's and Easter?


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales. Surveyor today but will just leave him to it, then to wait to see what he says in his report, not that we see it but will see if it throws up any problems. Apart from that nothing else today so will get on with my multi-coloured shawl, have added yellow and black next. Have a good day, it's nearly weekend. xx


Post a picture when you can. I'm going to have a bunch of part balls of sock yarn sized yarn after I finish my Spector, and will need some inspiration.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> I have a fat lip, looks like I've had Botox. It's a bit sore but ok. I had my bacon & enjoyed it.


I hope the swelling goes down soon, but I'm glad you enjoyed your bacon. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I don't do Facebook but I've got wattsapp. I've never fancied Facebook.


Unfortunately, What'sapp and Facebook are owned by the same company. And my work has problems with the way that they store user information, so we are not allowed to use them. Facebook was storing people's passwords in clear text so it was easy for hackers to steal that information. And since people tend to re-use passwords, the hackers were able to access a lot of information with the passwords that they stole.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Well, we are in the final phase of our little break and are whizzing back home PDQ!! It was lovely to see my dear friend yesterday, a couple of hours really wasn't enough and she and Miriam got on very well!! It will be nice to get back into my usual routine tomorrow!! Catch you later, Lotsa love xxxx ❤


I hope your trip home was uneventful.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I have accomplished a lot this a.m. I finished my morning chores and then was going to shorten the sleeves on my 3 new p.j.'s. Hard to believe the sleeves are too long for me, that never happened before. Anyhow, as I was about to get out the sewing machine I thought of the super stretchy cord I have used to tighten up the necklines on some of my tee's. I threaded the cord with a sharply pointed needle stuck it through the fabric and threaded it through the hem. I am so happy with this solution I might wear my p.j.'s all day. ????????????????????


Good idea. I need to alter my pj bottoms. They are like balloon pants and I want something that sits a little closer to the skin. Unfortunately they have a tie top so I think I will have to take the tie hem off before I make the alterations then put that back in afterwards. It'll be a weekend project.


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a grey but mild London! So sorry I have neglected you all for a few days but I'm happy that you managed without me! :sm02: 

I arrived home at about 5.30, uneventful ride home except that Darren, the coach driver, had been all excited because he'd booked us into a lovely shopping village for lunch but not only did they not have the booking but an unbooked coach had been and gone immediately before our arrival so tables were dirty and most of the food had gone, very disappointing, felt sorry for Darren. We had to wait so long for them to rustle up some more food that there was no time to look round and there was a wonderful yarn shop there! :sm14: 

Overall, it was a good trip, especially seeing my old friend Doris but I have vowed never to share a room again, 24 hours a day together is too much for anyone!!! 

Washing and shopping today, the cupboards are bare!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I have never heard of a tracphone, but we also have satellite phones, for those in the far Outback regions, they are apprently quite expensive tho


We have satellite phones for the northern areas where cell phone service is spotty. I don't have a satellite phone myself. I have to climb the hill beside my brother's cottage to get a signal on my cell phone. When my daughter went to school up north, she could only get a signal when the phone was in the window of the place where she stayed.
The government has said they are going to improve the cell phone and internet networks, if they get elected again. :sm17: But the Bell company has been upgrading internet infrastructure so they must have received some money from the government already.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Like toilet paper? ????????????????


Yes, don't run out of toilet paper. Also don't use leaves for wiping unless you are sure they are not poison ivy, mum.
Clean water is another one to NOT run out of, although I do have the tablets for clearing water, but I really don't like that taste.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I made a stash buster log cabin blanket doing that. I finished all the squares with navy and put a navy border around the blanket. It is not lovely, but it gives me good memories when I see the yarn and remember what project I used the yarn for originally.


I can't remember where I got all my yarn which is why I'm using Ravelry now to track my stash. I can put in notes like "Pam's yarn", "Yarn from BC trip", "Yarn from English trip".


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey but mild London! So sorry I have neglected you all for a few days but I'm happy that you managed without me! :sm02:
> 
> I arrived home at about 5.30, uneventful ride home except that Darren, the coach driver, had been all excited because he'd booked us into a lovely shopping village for lunch but not only did they not have the booking but an unbooked coach had been and gone immediately before our arrival so tables were dirty and most of the food had gone, very disappointing, felt sorry for Darren. We had to wait so long for them to rustle up some more food that there was no time to look round and there was a wonderful yarn shop there! :sm14:
> 
> Overall, it was a good trip, especially seeing my old friend Doris but I have vowed never to share a room again, 24 hours a day together is too much for anyone!!!
> 
> Washing and shopping today, the cupboards are bare!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


Theo and Charlotte are getting so big.
I saw a coach heading into the Cobourg mall last night. I hope the driver knows that there isn't a food court in that mall.
Sorry you had to wait for your food. Also REALLY BAD that they wouldn't let you explore the yarn shop while you were waiting for the food.


----------



## nitz8catz

I've caught up to myself so I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am EST and 3'C (37'F). Temperatures will be dropping. The flurries that were supposed to happen this morning, didn't. But we may get some flurries this afternoon, if the wind is right. We also didn't get the forecast wind gusts either.
> We had a good, if noisy, Knit Night. The owner is making kits for The Gathering, the fibre festival set for Port Hope for the end of the month. Well, the kits didn't last as Knit Night people bought most of them. So they should sell well at the fibre festival (If she can make enough :sm01
> I actually did some knitting on my featherweight cardi and helped a fellow named Henry, turn his first heel.


Morning. Great that you had another nice night at "knit night." One of the fun thing about knitting is teaching someone a new trick.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey but mild London! So sorry I have neglected you all for a few days but I'm happy that you managed without me! :sm02:
> 
> I arrived home at about 5.30, uneventful ride home except that Darren, the coach driver, had been all excited because he'd booked us into a lovely shopping village for lunch but not only did they not have the booking but an unbooked coach had been and gone immediately before our arrival so tables were dirty and most of the food had gone, very disappointing, felt sorry for Darren. We had to wait so long for them to rustle up some more food that there was no time to look round and there was a wonderful yarn shop there! :sm14:
> 
> Overall, it was a good trip, especially seeing my old friend Doris but I have vowed never to share a room again, 24 hours a day together is too much for anyone!!!
> 
> Washing and shopping today, the cupboards are bare!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


Glad you are home safely. Sorry sharing a room did not work out. Love photo of the gks. xxx


----------



## jinx

Oh how sweet are they? Just last week we were waiting anxiously for Theo's birth. 
It seems there often is a glitch in the best laid plans. Sorry that was true for your outing.
We did miss you even though you did pop in and out. Glad you are home safe and sound.



London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey but mild London! So sorry I have neglected you all for a few days but I'm happy that you managed without me! :sm02:
> 
> I arrived home at about 5.30, uneventful ride home except that Darren, the coach driver, had been all excited because he'd booked us into a lovely shopping village for lunch but not only did they not have the booking but an unbooked coach had been and gone immediately before our arrival so tables were dirty and most of the food had gone, very disappointing, felt sorry for Darren. We had to wait so long for them to rustle up some more food that there was no time to look round and there was a wonderful yarn shop there! :sm14:
> 
> Overall, it was a good trip, especially seeing my old friend Doris but I have vowed never to share a room again, 24 hours a day together is too much for anyone!!!
> 
> Washing and shopping today, the cupboards are bare!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey but mild London! So sorry I have neglected you all for a few days but I'm happy that you managed without me! :sm02:
> 
> I arrived home at about 5.30, uneventful ride home except that Darren, the coach driver, had been all excited because he'd booked us into a lovely shopping village for lunch but not only did they not have the booking but an unbooked coach had been and gone immediately before our arrival so tables were dirty and most of the food had gone, very disappointing, felt sorry for Darren. We had to wait so long for them to rustle up some more food that there was no time to look round and there was a wonderful yarn shop there! :sm14:
> 
> Overall, it was a good trip, especially seeing my old friend Doris but I have vowed never to share a room again, 24 hours a day together is too much for anyone!!!
> 
> Washing and shopping today, the cupboards are bare!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


Welcome home, yes felt very, very neglected :sm23: :sm23: and only just managed to cope. Shame about lunch yesterday and even worse missing out on a yarn shop, oh well perhaps it saved you some money. You'll have a room all to yourself in just over two weeks time, hope you won't be lonely. Now back to the same old routine for a while. Lovely photo of the gk's, they look really happy there. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> We have satellite phones for the northern areas where cell phone service is spotty. I don't have a satellite phone myself. I have to climb the hill beside my brother's cottage to get a signal on my cell phone. When my daughter went to school up north, she could only get a signal when the phone was in the window of the place where she stayed.
> The government has said they are going to improve the cell phone and internet networks, if they get elected again. :sm17: But the Bell company has been upgrading internet infrastructure so they must have received some money from the government already.


They have been promising us widespread coverage for years here, we're still waiting. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey but mild London! So sorry I have neglected you all for a few days but I'm happy that you managed without me! :sm02:
> 
> I arrived home at about 5.30, uneventful ride home except that Darren, the coach driver, had been all excited because he'd booked us into a lovely shopping village for lunch but not only did they not have the booking but an unbooked coach had been and gone immediately before our arrival so tables were dirty and most of the food had gone, very disappointing, felt sorry for Darren. We had to wait so long for them to rustle up some more food that there was no time to look round and there was a wonderful yarn shop there! :sm14:
> 
> Overall, it was a good trip, especially seeing my old friend Doris but I have vowed never to share a room again, 24 hours a day together is too much for anyone!!!
> 
> Washing and shopping today, the cupboards are bare!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


Still gorgeous children. You know June I can see you in Charlotte. Not the little one. But definitely charlottes got s look of you.


----------



## Islander

Good morning, watery sunshine today but better than nothing. I see lots of June in Charlotte too! xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Good morning, watery sunshine today but better than nothing. I see lots of June in Charlotte too! xoxo


Hi Trish, how are things with you xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Still gorgeous children. You know June I can see you in Charlotte. Not the little one. But definitely charlottes got s look of you.


That's nice to know Susan, I do feel somewhat detached from them, being so far away, so it's good that we at least have a genetic link!! I think Theo looks like his dad!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good morning, watery sunshine today but better than nothing. I see lots of June in Charlotte too! xoxo


Hi Trish, I'm going back to take another look at that photo!!! xxxx


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> We've had Easter stuff in the stores since Boxing Day. I think they're speeding the year along too quickly. Really, how much chocolate can someone buy for Valentine's and Easter?


Hi we haven't met? My name is Angela and I'm a choco-holic ????
Bring on the Cadbury eggs baby!!
I should buy them and freeze them for all year long enjoyment.
...
Who am i kidding they'd never last!!????????????????????????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey but mild London! So sorry I have neglected you all for a few days but I'm happy that you managed without me! :sm02:
> 
> I arrived home at about 5.30, uneventful ride home except that Darren, the coach driver, had been all excited because he'd booked us into a lovely shopping village for lunch but not only did they not have the booking but an unbooked coach had been and gone immediately before our arrival so tables were dirty and most of the food had gone, very disappointing, felt sorry for Darren. We had to wait so long for them to rustle up some more food that there was no time to look round and there was a wonderful yarn shop there! :sm14:
> 
> Overall, it was a good trip, especially seeing my old friend Doris but I have vowed never to share a room again, 24 hours a day together is too much for anyone!!!
> 
> Washing and shopping today, the cupboards are bare!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


Aren't they gorgeous! I cannot wait for grand daughter#2 i got to see her in the ultrasound yesterday , such an amazing experience. Technology ! I love it. ???? they showed us that the halo of light around her head was LOTS of hair! And theysaid she has a big ol belly, and thateven though Jen is 35 weeks she is measuring 39 weeks in size. Marcelina or my lil rose is already 6lbs 2oz. ! I think i already posted this but I'm a happy granny, having a happy big fat dgd????


----------



## linkan

My sewing machine tote came today. It's missing a zipper in the inside but no biggie. I can fix it. Butt it's just in timefor sewing tonight !


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Aren't they gorgeous! I cannot wait for grand daughter#2 i got to see her in the ultrasound yesterday , such an amazing experience. Technology ! I love it. ???? they showed us that the halo of light around her head was LOTS of hair! And theysaid she has a big ol belly, and thateven though Jen is 35 weeks she is measuring 39 weeks in size. Marcelina or my lil rose is already 6lbs 2oz. ! I think i already posted this but I'm a happy granny, having a happy big fat dgd????


Not that you're excited. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Not that you're excited. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I'm not picking up on her excitement at all!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I'm not picking up on her excitement at all!!


The truth? The whole truth? And nothing but the truth???????????????? xx :sm23:


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I'm not picking up on her excitement at all!!


Teeheehee... Oh i can't wait to hold that baby girl in my arms just like i held her momma.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> It's not so bad if you can easily get anything that you have forgotten. Try camping in the backwoods and finding out that you don't have something. It tests your improvisational skills.
> When will DD4 be moving to the new location?


I don't know exact times yet, but I don't think it will be very long. They are waiting for a freight container to be delivered to their current home, so that all of their belongings can be packed into it, and transported to their temporary home, until the one tagged for them is ready! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> You'll hear from me, once I start it.


Excellent, will wait patiently! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Hi we haven't met? My name is Angela and I'm a choco-holic ????
> Bring on the Cadbury eggs baby!!
> I should buy them and freeze them for all year long enjoyment.
> ...
> Who am i kidding they'd never last!!????????????????????????


I reckon they'd break a tooth if you couldn't wait for them to thaw!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Aren't they gorgeous! I cannot wait for grand daughter#2 i got to see her in the ultrasound yesterday , such an amazing experience. Technology ! I love it. ???? they showed us that the halo of light around her head was LOTS of hair! And theysaid she has a big ol belly, and thateven though Jen is 35 weeks she is measuring 39 weeks in size. Marcelina or my lil rose is already 6lbs 2oz. ! I think i already posted this but I'm a happy granny, having a happy big fat dgd????


Such an exciting time for you and the best is yet to come!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> My sewing machine tote came today. It's missing a zipper in the inside but no biggie. I can fix it. Butt it's just in timefor sewing tonight !


Yay!!! I bet you'll really enjoy showing that off! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a slightly sunny and very pleasant Wales. Have just made a pile of cheesy beefburgers, some for dinner and the rest for the freezer. All done now and just a pile of washing up for DH to do. Not sure what the rest of the day will bring, nothing too strenuous I've done my major chore for the day. Enjoy your weekend. Back later when I've caught up. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a yet again, grey London, think we are due 13'C today.

I bought a job lot of good quality ladies tops on E bay, I have kept a couple for myself but have sold the rest as individual items and made a nice little profit! Think I may be entering one of my E bay selling binges!! I am just off to the post office to dispatch my sales now!!!

Where are you Pam, we need to know, we miss you love!! Hope all is well xxxx

Lots of love to everyone else, have a good one!! xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Maybe you need to change the way you are sitting, or put pillows under your elbows.


Hmm ... that could work, might have to give it a go! Thanks for that thought. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> But don't you need a Facebook account to use What'sapp.


I don't think so, I think you can just register, & make a new login, shake everything else! ????????


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> I don't think so, I think you can just register, & make a new login, shake everything else! ????????


No you don't need Facebook. I don't have Facebook but do have WhatsApp.


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a slightly sunny and very pleasant Wales. Have just made a pile of cheesy beefburgers, some for dinner and the rest for the freezer. All done now and just a pile of washing up for DH to do. Not sure what the rest of the day will bring, nothing too strenuous I've done my major chore for the day. Enjoy your weekend. Back later when I've caught up. xx


They sound nice, enjoy


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> They sound nice, enjoy


Hoping they will be OK we'll see in a couple of hours. Fingers crossed for you for Wednesday. xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We always eat late when we are at my brother and SILs house. By the time we eat, everyone, except them, is grumpy.
> So long as Donna and Marg weren't trying to one-up each other, maybe they were just keeping you included?


D H always has our tea ready by 5:00pm, but I am often not hungry until about 6:30pm! ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I saw a stash buster shawl where the person just grabbed whatever sock yarn she had balled up in a basket. It was very random, but lovely too.


The random placement of different yarns, often works out to be quite stunning items. One just needs to be brave enough to do something like that! ????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very mild Surrey, temps are in the low teens and set to rise a bit more. Had a great time at singing last night, we are going to start on a few Abba songs.
> 
> Today I am meeting up with the coven this afternoon, we have not all bee together for a while so it will give us a chance for a good catch up.
> 
> I've now done 10 squares of weaving and my friend is coming tomorrow to show me the best way to join them.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. x





SaxonLady said:


> You are weaving well. 10 squares already. How many do you think you will need?


We have finally begun to get some lower temps, & also finally some rain!!! I had almost forgotten what that was like, just the sound of it on our roof, was wonderful! Apparently we have 80% chance of rain tomorrow!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> But of course !


Thank you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx wrote:
There is a law in my state that you have to wear shoes when in a store. Signs on many stores say "no shirts said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Technically it's not a state law. There are stores that post this as a policy because they fear lawsuits.
> And even then some of these same stores when asked to see their policy , can't find anything of the kind in them .
> I can show you the state mandates disproving that its illegal to be barefoot in public.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been challenged for being barefoot, and I have never been refused service. The shopping centre in my town is right next to the shoreline, so there are many people come unto the shops from the beach, and they are often barefoot! ????????????
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am EST and 3'C (37'F). Temperatures will be dropping. The flurries that were supposed to happen this morning, didn't. But we may get some flurries this afternoon, if the wind is right. We also didn't get the forecast wind gusts either.
> We had a good, if noisy, Knit Night. The owner is making kits for The Gathering, the fibre festival set for Port Hope for the end of the month. Well, the kits didn't last as Knit Night people bought most of them. So they should sell well at the fibre festival (If she can make enough :sm01
> I actually did some knitting on my featherweight cardi and helped a fellow named Henry, turn his first heel.


I would love to see more men knitting here; too many Aussie males, think that knitting is only for women!! They don't know what they are missing!????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We've had Easter stuff in the stores since Boxing Day. I think they're speeding the year along too quickly. Really, how much chocolate can someone buy for Valentine's and Easter?


I just refuse to buy any Easter products, until the appropriate time! Now I need to check the date of Easter, so that I don't leave it til it is too late!????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. Great that you had another nice night at "knit night." One of the fun thing about knitting is teaching someone a new trick.


A woman brought her 13 yo daughter in to our fibre group, so that she could learn to knit, mum doesn't know how to knit! I showed her my finished baby blanket, so that she knows that there will be a lot of interesting things, that she can make for herself, as she becomes more adept at knitting.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> They have been promising us widespread coverage for years here, we're still waiting. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Sounds like our Mobile coverage is better than we think it is! I think I there are only a few really remote places, that don't have mobile reception! ????????


----------



## Xiang

That's all from me tonight. I am goingto have a snack, then probably go to bed. Have a great day! xoxoxo


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey but mild London! So sorry I have neglected you all for a few days but I'm happy that you managed without me! :sm02:
> 
> I arrived home at about 5.30, uneventful ride home except that Darren, the coach driver, had been all excited because he'd booked us into a lovely shopping village for lunch but not only did they not have the booking but an unbooked coach had been and gone immediately before our arrival so tables were dirty and most of the food had gone, very disappointing, felt sorry for Darren. We had to wait so long for them to rustle up some more food that there was no time to look round and there was a wonderful yarn shop there! :sm14:
> 
> Overall, it was a good trip, especially seeing my old friend Doris but I have vowed never to share a room again, 24 hours a day together is too much for anyone!!!
> 
> Washing and shopping today, the cupboards are bare!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


So pleased you had a good trip with your friend & meeting up with Doris, bet she was pleased to see you again. Shame about your trip home, did you make a note of what it was called?
Your GKs have grown so much, beautiful children.


----------



## LondonChris

I agree with you about watching the scan, I saw all my boys, fantastic experience. I can imagine the excitement about the baby, she is certainly going to be much loved. Xx



linkan said:


> Aren't they gorgeous! I cannot wait for grand daughter#2 i got to see her in the ultrasound yesterday , such an amazing experience. Technology ! I love it. ???? they showed us that the halo of light around her head was LOTS of hair! And theysaid she has a big ol belly, and thateven though Jen is 35 weeks she is measuring 39 weeks in size. Marcelina or my lil rose is already 6lbs 2oz. ! I think i already posted this but I'm a happy granny, having a happy big fat dgd????


----------



## LondonChris

I can imagine, doesn't seem excited at all!


binkbrice said:


> I'm not picking up on her excitement at all!!


----------



## LondonChris

I need you to educate me into selling on the eBay. DD has so much stuff & I know it's worth something, she could certainly use the money. Good that your recent transactions were successful.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a yet again, grey London, think we are due 13'C today.
> 
> I bought a job lot of good quality ladies tops on E bay, I have kept a couple for myself but have sold the rest as individual items and made a nice little profit! Think I may be entering one of my E bay selling binges!! I am just off to the post office to dispatch my sales now!!!
> 
> Where are you Pam, we need to know, we miss you love!! Hope all is well xxxx
> 
> Lots of love to everyone else, have a good one!! xxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

I've always wanted to get my DH knitting. He can crochet, not that he does any now. He was taught to crochet when he was at school in Germany. My SIL is a brilliant at embroidery, his cross stitch pictures are wonderful. Keep that secret, he does not like people to know he sews.



Xiang said:


> I would love to see more men knitting here; too many Aussie males, think that knitting is only for women!! They don't know what they are missing!????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> I've always wanted to get my DH knitting. He can crochet, not that he does any now. He was taught to crochet when he was at school in Germany. My SIL is a brilliant at embroidery, his cross stitch pictures are wonderful. Keep that secret, he does not like people to know he sews.


Good for him. Mr P can knit. Looking forward to seeing you soon. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

A few spring pictures from the garden


----------



## LondonChris

Well caught up again. I have been to the supermarket today, got a scooter so I could do shopping, DH had a list & a trolley so did DD. It was total chaos, my little GS kept yelling out to me & the other one just kept getting in the way. I am never going to take them all with me again. The lady on the checkout was talking to them all. When she saw me she was surprised to see me with the boys. She has 6 sons, 4 of them I worked very closely with at their Primary school. They were all really naughty, I loved working with them. She said to me at least I had had experience of boys, hope mine don’t turn out quite as bad.


----------



## LondonChris

On my own now as they have gone to a party. Going to find a film & do some knitting. Xx


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Happy Fish Fry Friday. It seems like yesterday was Tuesday and today is Friday.????????


We had fish and chips last night, I bought them on the way home at a shop I have never used before, nor ever will again. Ghastly meal. If you're ever in Worthing avoid Heene Road Chippy.


----------



## SaxonLady

Lovely picture of the grands June.xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

I have caught up two days and had very little to say for myself. Just tired I think. It has been a busy week. DIL should be catching the plane home tomorrow and hopes to be back in time to meet the girls from school on Monday. She won't know what the time is!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> A woman brought her 13 yo daughter in to our fibre group, so that she could learn to knit, mum doesn't know how to knit! I showed her my finished baby blanket, so that she knows that there will be a lot of interesting things, that she can make for herself, as she becomes more adept at knitting.


Might have been a nice idea for them to learn together I would have thought!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> So pleased you had a good trip with your friend & meeting up with Doris, bet she was pleased to see you again. Shame about your trip home, did you make a note of what it was called?
> Your GKs have grown so much, beautiful children.


Thanks Chris, how's your socket?!! It was called Wilton Shopping Village, in Wiltshire. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> I need you to educate me into selling on the eBay. DD has so much stuff & I know it's worth something, she could certainly use the money. Good that your recent transactions were successful.


Any time hun!! I'll try and show you while we're away!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> A few spring pictures from the garden


It's looking lovely. I have nothing over a foot high in my garden at the moment but the pansies are looking pretty!! Has Bentley got over his rumble with the fox? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> We had fish and chips last night, I bought them on the way home at a shop I have never used before, nor ever will again. Ghastly meal. If you're ever in Worthing avoid Heene Road Chippy.


Will do, thanks for the heads up!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Lovely picture of the grands June.xxx


Thanks Saxy, it scares me how fast they are growing!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I have caught up two days and had very little to say for myself. Just tired I think. It has been a busy week. DIL should be catching the plane home tomorrow and hopes to be back in time to meet the girls from school on Monday. She won't know what the time is!


Oh bless her, it will take a few days for her to know whether she is on her base or her apex!!


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Well caught up again. I have been to the supermarket today, got a scooter so I could do shopping, DH had a list & a trolley so did DD. It was total chaos, my little GS kept yelling out to me & the other one just kept getting in the way. I am never going to take them all with me again. The lady on the checkout was talking to them all. When she saw me she was surprised to see me with the boys. She has 6 sons, 4 of them I worked very closely with at their Primary school. They were all really naughty, I loved working with them. She said to me at least I had had experience of boys, hope mine don't turn out quite as bad.


Glad you got out to the shops. But I quite agree shoppi g with the whole family is a definite No No. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> It's looking lovely. I have nothing over a foot high in my garden at the moment but the pansies are looking pretty!! Has Bentley got over his rumble with the fox? xxxx


He's still cautious about going out after dark xxx


----------



## linkan

I've finally gotten this yarn to begin to Look right. It's terrible to work with but ends up pretty cool.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I've been with the family minus the boys down to grandma Ann's because it's her birthday. They all had Indian food, I had a pasty. Theres no way I can put some of that stuff in my mouth. We've had a bit of a laugh and we got the feeling grandma and grandad weren't really speaking, so there's nothing new there. She said I could take him home, well I don't know what she thinks I want with him. He's really funny. They just argue the whole time, so it's been quite a novelty with them not speaking at all. Faces were pulled every now and then. But I'm back at Stephens in my bed. 

Stephen and sue are suffering today for going trampolining last night. Well, there's not a lot I can say to that other than I'm surprised they are surprised they are hurting. This family is mad. 

Daisy the hamster is awake because she heard my voice and has decided to play with her coconut. Not quietly either. Ok. Thats enough. I'm going to catch up and be thankful I'm in my bed with a bit of relax on the way.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've been with the family minus the boys down to grandma Ann's because it's her birthday. They all had Indian food, I had a pasty. Theres no way I can put some of that stuff in my mouth. We've had a bit of a laugh and we got the feeling grandma and grandad weren't really speaking, so there's nothing new there. She said I could take him home, well I don't know what she thinks I want with him. He's really funny. They just argue the whole time, so it's been quite a novelty with them not speaking at all. Faces were pulled every now and then. But I'm back at Stephens in my bed.
> 
> Stephen and sue are suffering today for going trampolining last night. Well, there's not a lot I can say to that other than I'm surprised they are surprised they are hurting. This family is mad.
> 
> Daisy the hamster is awake because she heard my voice and has decided to play with her coconut. Not quietly either. Ok. Thats enough. I'm going to catch up and be thankful I'm in my bed with a bit of relax on the way.


Sounds like another crazy night. At least life isn't dull. xx :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Oh bless her, it will take a few days for her to know whether she is on her base or her apex!!


Not like u to be so polite love haha????


----------



## grandma susan

I've just been blamed for the hamster breaking the edge off one of her teeth. I seemingly, showed her where the door at the back of the cage is so she's been trying to get out, so it's my fault. Well, I don't like animals kept in cages, I think it's sad. I wonder if the guppies and mollies breeding is my fault too....roll on tomorrow when it's home time and some sanity. Love yawl nite nite.


----------



## binkbrice

I have had a really great day today the sun was shining and even though it was chilly it was really pretty out so because of recent sweater incidents..i.e. Lily’s sweater being to big, so I swatched for the first time and I figured out why her sweater was so big my swatch came out to 18 stitches over 5” instead of 4 so I went down 2 needle sizes and was only 1/2 a stitch off so I divided for the sleeves and thought man this looks small so I took it ove4 to my nephews house were I was great by a very happy 3 year old and guess what it fits her.....yay, then I went and saw Angie and then I went to the store and came home and made dinner now I am going to Knit on said sweater!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I have had a really great day today the sun was shining and even though it was chilly it was really pretty out so because of recent sweater incidents..i.e. Lily's sweater being to big, so I swatched for the first time and I figured out why her sweater was so big my swatch came out to 18 stitches over 5" instead of 4 so I went down 2 needle sizes and was only 1/2 a stitch off so I divided for the sleeves and thought man this looks small so I took it ove4 to my nephews house were I was great by a very happy 3 year old and guess what it fits her.....yay, then I went and saw Angie and then I went to the store and came home and made dinner now I am going to Knit on said sweater!


Sounds like a very successful day, may there be many more. xx


----------



## linkan

She got a pressie when she came to see me too????????????


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've been with the family minus the boys down to grandma Ann's because it's her birthday. They all had Indian food, I had a pasty. Theres no way I can put some of that stuff in my mouth. We've had a bit of a laugh and we got the feeling grandma and grandad weren't really speaking, so there's nothing new there. She said I could take him home, well I don't know what she thinks I want with him. He's really funny. They just argue the whole time, so it's been quite a novelty with them not speaking at all. Faces were pulled every now and then. But I'm back at Stephens in my bed.
> 
> Stephen and sue are suffering today for going trampolining last night. Well, there's not a lot I can say to that other than I'm surprised they are surprised they are hurting. This family is mad.
> 
> Daisy the hamster is awake because she heard my voice and has decided to play with her coconut. Not quietly either. Ok. Thats enough. I'm going to catch up and be thankful I'm in my bed with a bit of relax on the way.


Susan I think you should write a book as you are always telling us funny antidotes. You have a charming family and the pets are character's. xoxox :sm23:


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> I have had a really great day today the sun was shining and even though it was chilly it was really pretty out so because of recent sweater incidents..i.e. Lily's sweater being to big, so I swatched for the first time and I figured out why her sweater was so big my swatch came out to 18 stitches over 5" instead of 4 so I went down 2 needle sizes and was only 1/2 a stitch off so I divided for the sleeves and thought man this looks small so I took it ove4 to my nephews house were I was great by a very happy 3 year old and guess what it fits her.....yay, then I went and saw Angie and then I went to the store and came home and made dinner now I am going to Knit on said sweater!


You did have a lovely day! xxx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I've just been blamed for the hamster breaking the edge off one of her teeth. I seemingly, showed her where the door at the back of the cage is so she's been trying to get out, so it's my fault. Well, I don't like animals kept in cages, I think it's sad. I wonder if the guppies and mollies breeding is my fault too....roll on tomorrow when it's home time and some sanity. Love yawl nite nite.


Did you show the fishies how to breed? :sm04: :sm23: :sm02: xoxox


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That knitted town must be becoming quite the work of art.
> Happy Monday.


I would love to see a photo, When it is complete! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> A few spring pictures from the garden


Your Spring garden is beautiful Josephine and I like cats with pink noses! It's wood season for me, the first load arrived today and is in the shed, I am seizing up as I write but will be in fine form tomorrow after I take some Tylenol tonight. April shower's are here early. xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Hi Trish, I'm going back to take another look at that photo!!! xxxx


So do you agree with us? :sm17: xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Aren't they gorgeous! I cannot wait for grand daughter#2 i got to see her in the ultrasound yesterday , such an amazing experience. Technology ! I love it. ???? they showed us that the halo of light around her head was LOTS of hair! And theysaid she has a big ol belly, and thateven though Jen is 35 weeks she is measuring 39 weeks in size. Marcelina or my lil rose is already 6lbs 2oz. ! I think i already posted this but I'm a happy granny, having a happy big fat dgd????


You know your lil' Rose before she's even born! xoxox


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> The arrow on my car shows which side of the car the fuel fill is. Have you ever pulled in to get gas and find out the fill is on the other side? Embarrassing and I have seen other people do it also. Glad I no longer have to deal with that chore.


It didn't bother me, ifI had pulled up on the wrong side of the Bowser; but it was a rare occurrence for me, because I knew which side I needed the Bowser to be, but Dst gets it wrong sometimes!!!????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I'm hoping you are right, but watch this space........


Watching, with much interest! ????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Wishing the best for your daughter. May this be the cure for her pain.


The operation has definitely given DD a much better outlook on life. The only pain she has now, is the post op pain, & that will be gone when she has fully healed! ATM, she is not allowed to do anything, except potter around the house, make herself breakfast & lunch, and her DH, & eldest DD, are making any cooked meals; and the housework is done by her daughters, & Her DH. She is following her Surgeons implicit orders, to the letter!


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> So how is this saving them money? Pensioners were paying for a one way ticket because they got the return ticket free. Now the pensioner do not buy the one way ticket. Seems they are loosing money.


The Concession Tickets were costing The Railway Company too much, at least not for free travel; we only had to pay the taxes involved. All of the Concession seats were. replaced with First Class facilities, so now there are no longer any facilities, for the people who are unable to afford the higher prices of the Platenum (First Class) Accommodation! So no more train travel for me! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Both are better than Iceburg lettuce that doesn't last and has NO flavour at all.


Exactly!!!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Never regretted mine for a second, it set me free and I wish your DD well!! xxxx


Thanks, she is so much better now!


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Do you ladies agree a baby should wear a hat in the summer and winter to give them warmth and to protect them from the sun? Often it is mentioned that chemo hats are needed as heads without hair get very cold or sun burned. Yet I see most babes hatless summer and winter. I also like to see their tiny feet covered for the same reasons.


I definitely do agree with hats for Babies. My babies wore hats year round, even when they were still in the pram, except for the summer hats, but once they progressed to the pusher (stroller), the hat was definitely a permanent part of their outfit.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've been with the family minus the boys down to grandma Ann's because it's her birthday. They all had Indian food, I had a pasty. Theres no way I can put some of that stuff in my mouth. We've had a bit of a laugh and we got the feeling grandma and grandad weren't really speaking, so there's nothing new there. She said I could take him home, well I don't know what she thinks I want with him. He's really funny. They just argue the whole time, so it's been quite a novelty with them not speaking at all. Faces were pulled every now and then. But I'm back at Stephens in my bed.
> 
> Stephen and sue are suffering today for going trampolining last night. Well, there's not a lot I can say to that other than I'm surprised they are surprised they are hurting. This family is mad.
> 
> Daisy the hamster is awake because she heard my voice and has decided to play with her coconut. Not quietly either. Ok. Thats enough. I'm going to catch up and be thankful I'm in my bed with a bit of relax on the way.


Hopefully Daisy and her coconut gave you some peace so you could sleep after the ordeal of grandma Ann's birthday meal


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> The operation has definitely given DD a much better outlook on life. The only pain she has now, is the post op pain, & that will be gone when she has fully healed! ATM, she is not allowed to do anything, except potter around the house, make herself breakfast & lunch, and her DH, & eldest DD, are making any cooked meals; and the housework is done by her daughters, & Her DH. She is following her Surgeons implicit orders, to the letter!


It's always important to follow the instructions. Hope she makes a quick recovery


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> And a lot of Canadian retirees spend winter in Arizona now and not Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> jinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> As do a lot of f- love da werom the U.S.A. Avoids hurricanes plus it might not be as crowded.
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona is probably more crowded now, & Florida is probably deserted. ????????????
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you and your DD4 are both pain free soon.


Oops ... that was supposed to be DD3, & she is only experiencing the Post-op pain now, and that will only get better, the forther from the op date she gets.
I on the other hand, have now accepted, that I will never be pain free again, unless I can access the Medicinal Marijuana, as that is the only thing that has removed any sign of pain. ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It has a wonderful crunch though!!


that is one of the things I don't like about it, that crunch just makes me shudder! The only way I ever ate Ice borg lettuce, was rolled up, with suger inside it, & mum used to cut out the big white veins that were in the leaves. ????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I never knew that you could know and June's knows just as much, as for me I don't know a thing????





SaxonLady said:


> I don't know what you're talking about!


Nor I! ????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> junctions.


????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> So how is this saving them money? Pensioners were paying for a one way ticket because they got the return ticket free. Now the pensioner do not buy the one way ticket. Seems they are loosing money.





SaxonLady said:


> I think Judi meant they got the complete return ticket - both ways.


Correct, but we had to Pay the taxes on the fares, which was about $45.00; but the Rail Company decided that if they replaced all of the Concession Seats, with the Top Class Accommodation, they would make much more money, & also make a bigger profit! So now there would only be a very small number of Pensioners, who can afford to travel by train!????????????


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Morning, lovely sunny day here. Finally finished my cardigan. We decided to give it a designer look & use not only different colour button but different types too, I really like it. Iâll get a photo.
> Well Donnie went to school & mini Harry Potter went too.


Well done!


----------



## Xiang

I haven't caught up properly, but my eyes don't want to read anymore, so I am goingto kill & watch TV for a while. Have a great day! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny, warm Wales. It was clear blue skies when I got up but some clouds are closing in now so it looks as though we've had the best of the day. Finished my multi-coloured shawl last night now I must get it on the blocks. Cheesy beefburgers were fine although they did tend to crack a bit when I was turning them but nice and tasty. Off to catch up now and check my lottery numbers, a waste of a few minutes but someone has to win just not me. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny, warm Wales. It was clear blue skies when I got up but some clouds are closing in now so it looks as though we've had the best of the day. Finished my multi-coloured shawl last night now I must get it on the blocks. Cheesy beefburgers were fine although they did tend to crack a bit when I was turning them but nice and tasty. Off to catch up now and check my lottery numbers, a waste of a few minutes but someone has to win just not me. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


Good morning from sunny Surrey, a lovely springlike day.

So far I have woven 21 squares, I just need to lay them out and see how many more I need to make.

Got some sorting out for our knitted town to do as it's KnitWIts tomorrow. I also have to sort out a design for glass fusing as Mr P and I are doing a workshop on Tuesday evening.

Happy relaxing Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I have had a really great day today the sun was shining and even though it was chilly it was really pretty out so because of recent sweater incidents..i.e. Lily's sweater being to big, so I swatched for the first time and I figured out why her sweater was so big my swatch came out to 18 stitches over 5" instead of 4 so I went down 2 needle sizes and was only 1/2 a stitch off so I divided for the sleeves and thought man this looks small so I took it ove4 to my nephews house were I was great by a very happy 3 year old and guess what it fits her.....yay, then I went and saw Angie and then I went to the store and came home and made dinner now I am going to Knit on said sweater!


Well done for doing it the recommended way, it obviously pays!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Did you show the fishies how to breed? :sm04: :sm23: :sm02: xoxox


The mind boggles!!! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> So do you agree with us? :sm17: xoxoxo


Yeah, I can kinda see what you mean. She looks more like my mum to me but I look like my mum too so I suppose that figures!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> The operation has definitely given DD a much better outlook on life. The only pain she has now, is the post op pain, & that will be gone when she has fully healed! ATM, she is not allowed to do anything, except potter around the house, make herself breakfast & lunch, and her DH, & eldest DD, are making any cooked meals; and the housework is done by her daughters, & Her DH. She is following her Surgeons implicit orders, to the letter!


I really enjoyed my convalescence after my op, I too did as I was told and DH did everything else, bliss!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Will do, thanks for the heads up!! xxxx


I thought of you as you weren't far away in your little house.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Thanks Saxy, it scares me how fast they are growing!!


Scares me too. Time is passing too fast.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Oh bless her, it will take a few days for her to know whether she is on her base or her apex!!


I remember when I came back from Australia. I saw the schoolchildren coming home from school, except that they were going to school!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I've finally gotten this yarn to begin to Look right. It's terrible to work with but ends up pretty cool.


It's a nice effect.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've been with the family minus the boys down to grandma Ann's because it's her birthday. They all had Indian food, I had a pasty. Theres no way I can put some of that stuff in my mouth. We've had a bit of a laugh and we got the feeling grandma and grandad weren't really speaking, so there's nothing new there. She said I could take him home, well I don't know what she thinks I want with him. He's really funny. They just argue the whole time, so it's been quite a novelty with them not speaking at all. Faces were pulled every now and then. But I'm back at Stephens in my bed.
> 
> Stephen and sue are suffering today for going trampolining last night. Well, there's not a lot I can say to that other than I'm surprised they are surprised they are hurting. This family is mad.
> 
> Daisy the hamster is awake because she heard my voice and has decided to play with her coconut. Not quietly either. Ok. Thats enough. I'm going to catch up and be thankful I'm in my bed with a bit of relax on the way.


Trampolining at their age, no wonder they are hurting. I hope they enjoyed it though. Good for them.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I've just been blamed for the hamster breaking the edge off one of her teeth. I seemingly, showed her where the door at the back of the cage is so she's been trying to get out, so it's my fault. Well, I don't like animals kept in cages, I think it's sad. I wonder if the guppies and mollies breeding is my fault too....roll on tomorrow when it's home time and some sanity. Love yawl nite nite.


Of course she's been trying to get out. It's a natural instinct. Hardly your fault for empathising!


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I have had a really great day today the sun was shining and even though it was chilly it was really pretty out so because of recent sweater incidents..i.e. Lily's sweater being to big, so I swatched for the first time and I figured out why her sweater was so big my swatch came out to 18 stitches over 5" instead of 4 so I went down 2 needle sizes and was only 1/2 a stitch off so I divided for the sleeves and thought man this looks small so I took it ove4 to my nephews house were I was great by a very happy 3 year old and guess what it fits her.....yay, then I went and saw Angie and then I went to the store and came home and made dinner now I am going to Knit on said sweater!


I made an acrylic cabled jumper a few years ago, which I love, but it has stretched (as usual). DH watched me unravelling the neck and was surprised to think I didn't want the jumper. He then watched in fascination as I joined back on again on smaller needles and remade the neck. It now fits snuggly around the neck and hangs much better. Knitting must be one of the oldest and easiest forms of recycling.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> She got a pressie when she came to see me too????????????


I'm sure that seeing you was the best present.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> The operation has definitely given DD a much better outlook on life. The only pain she has now, is the post op pain, & that will be gone when she has fully healed! ATM, she is not allowed to do anything, except potter around the house, make herself breakfast & lunch, and her DH, & eldest DD, are making any cooked meals; and the housework is done by her daughters, & Her DH. She is following her Surgeons implicit orders, to the letter!


I hope she makes the most of it!


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> that is one of the things I don't like about it, that crunch just makes me shudder! The only way I ever ate Ice borg lettuce, was rolled up, with suger inside it, & mum used to cut out the big white veins that were in the leaves. ????????


Double crunch! How could you?


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny, warm Wales. It was clear blue skies when I got up but some clouds are closing in now so it looks as though we've had the best of the day. Finished my multi-coloured shawl last night now I must get it on the blocks. Cheesy beefburgers were fine although they did tend to crack a bit when I was turning them but nice and tasty. Off to catch up now and check my lottery numbers, a waste of a few minutes but someone has to win just not me. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


The weather is perfect here. Please don't send me your clouds. The cheesy beefburgers sound great.


----------



## SaxonLady

Well I've had far too much to say for myself today. Not like yesterday. Must be the sunshine cheering me up. Now I am told that DH's grandson is on his way with the three boys. Batten down the hatches!! Fun is on the way. xxxxx


----------



## linkan

This made me think of Susan ! She's gonna lamp him ! 
????????????????????????????????????


----------



## grandma susan

Hello I'm home and I'm back in my OWN bed. I know it's Sunday cos I fell asleep in the chair. I left Stephens about 11.30 put some petrol in the car and came home and had dinner. They try to make me stay longer. But I don't want to stop them getting on with their day. They are so laid back, I could be home before they know what day it is. I had to cuddle Kenny, one of the rabbits, before I came home. Hugged the boys and waved to the stupid fish. But I luv this daft family.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Did you show the fishies how to breed? :sm04: :sm23: :sm02: xoxox


They seem to know what to do by themselves. It's like the poor rabbits. You'd think two males out in the yard would be alright together, but they were trying to have "relations" together. I think there's something in the water up theirs. Every time Stephen and sue blinked they were multiplying so they sent Stephen to the vets.????


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> This made me think of Susan ! She's gonna lamp him !
> ????????????????????????????????????


Love it hahhahahah


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> This made me think of Susan ! She's gonna lamp him !
> ????????????????????????????????????


Love it


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> This made me think of Susan ! She's gonna lamp him !
> ????????????????????????????????????


Oh yes!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## UteWhite1128

Thank you for sharing. I needed a laugh right about now. SMILE!


----------



## LondonChris

My socket is sore but ok, I hope. Haven't heard of that village, we visited Street when we were that way. Will look out for Wilton next time, I especially if there is yarn!


London Girl said:


> Thanks Chris, how's your socket?!! It was called Wilton Shopping Village, in Wiltshire. xxxx


----------



## LEE1313

linkan said:


> This made me think of Susan ! She's gonna lamp him !
> ????????????????????????????????????


HE is going to see the "LIGHT" soon.
LOL


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> She got a pressie when she came to see me tooððð


Yes I did and it's sitting right here!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> This made me think of Susan ! She's gonna lamp him !
> ????????????????????????????????????


????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well done for doing it the recommended way, it obviously pays!! xxxx


It definitely does! If I am making any clothing items, I always make a Swatch, because I am a fairly tight knitter, & everything would be for too small for anybody, & I would have to remake any thing I make; & that would end up being very frustrating!????????


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> Yes I did and it's sitting right here!


Lovely!! Color and design.


----------



## jollypolly

I slept today til 6 pm I've been so tired. I'm glad you all are chipper. I'm having an odd way of finding you. I put in "connections" and it gives me a 2018 page so I go to the end and then click the last post. I do this through about 5 segments and finally end up here. Is there an easier way to get to the current page?


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, a lovely springlike day.
> 
> So far I have woven 21 squares, I just need to lay them out and see how many more I need to make.
> 
> Got some sorting out for our knitted town to do as it's KnitWIts tomorrow. I also have to sort out a design for glass fusing as Mr P and I are doing a workshop on Tuesday evening.
> 
> Happy relaxing Sunday everyone. xx


Two days ago we had a beautiful spring day. I was sooo happy. Woke up yesterday there was about a half inch of snow on everything. And it was very cold. Today the snow mostly melted but it was still cold. I have had it with winter. 
I finished a top and don't like it. It looks like the picture but just lost its appeal. I think I will unknit it and use the yarn for a different top. Im doing a top that is one piece flat with yarn overs and ss2k k2together k3 together. And every 4the row there are decreases on both sides of the markers. I do ok if I'm concentrating but when I stop to let the dog out or such I'm likely to lose my place. I try to keep track of what I'm doing and so far have gotten back on. Track when I got confused. It's light green. 
The ship at sea in Norway seems to be doing better. I hope none of you had people on it


----------



## Xiang

Hi Polly, I'm glad you found us, I have sent you a PM, & I will try to remember to send a message next time we move. There is another way to follow us, & that is to make sure you are following this thread, & when you click on "Watched Topics", it should take you to the newest thread! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Have a lovely time at the garden centre. Still wish our garden centres had cafes.
> Happy Tuesday.


I can't find an Independent Garden Centre anymore, they all seem to be associated with large Chain Stores. When I first moved to my current home, there was a beautiful Nursery, that had a good supply of local plants, indiginous to the region; but he became very ill & was unable to continue managing the facility; but there was nobody with any of the skills, or knowledge, to be able to keep it going well. Therefore we now have one Plant Nursery within a store, and one independent Nursery, which I have not been to, yet ...... oops ...... almost forget the one at the Arid Lands Botanic Gardens, the other side of the down. 
I have to get to both of these places, & have a look at both of these places, so I can see if there is anything for DH, or myself, to grow! ????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good on finishing the wingspan. I'd like to do the lace wingspan.
> Happy birthday to your friend Margaret.


Ditto on both of these statements, Susan. (even tho I am a little lake for the birthday). xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> How very exciting, I am very envious!! Hope the bed fits the DD!!! xxxx


Unfortunately the Caravan is only a 2 Berth, but I think DD5 will only travel with us, when we visit DD5 & her family, so she will probably stay in their house, while we are there! ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales, which is more than I am today, had a rough night and now feel like death warmed up and not very warm at that. Need to get dinner ready but not sure legs will hold me up I feel kind of wobbly. Won't be doing anything today just sitting quietly. Have as good a Monday as you can. xx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> It must be spring if home repair salesmen are making the rounds. I am glad it is illegal for them to go door to door without a special permit. Not to say the shysters still do not make the rounds. We hear so often of repair people taking thousands of dollars and doing shoddy work or not doing the work at all.


That happens here also, but it seems more likely to be International Itinerants, who do this!????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, which is more than I am today, had a rough night and now feel like death warmed up and not very warm at that. Need to get dinner ready but not sure legs will hold me up I feel kind of wobbly. Won't be doing anything today just sitting quietly. Have as good a Monday as you can. xx


Hope you feel better soon. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Joined all the squares for the town yesterday and got things ready for KnitWIts this morning. Have now done 24 woven squares so I need to lay them out to see if that is enough for a lap blanket.

Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EDT and -2'C (28'F). Cool and windy today.
I skipped a big yarn sale at a yard sale. I was curious, but I've run out of money and storage for a large amount of yarn. The advertisement in the paper said 1000s of balls. And the Port Hope Fibre Festival is on next weekend. I'll save my money for that.
I was able to do several inches on my Spector. The colours are beautiful in the sunlight.
Mum went to see my sister. Her dog behaved like a totally different dog. She even wanted to be cuddled by mum. They have been taking her to doggy daycare, and the people there are dog behaviour specialists. It's working.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Joined all the squares for the town yesterday and got things ready for KnitWIts this morning. Have now done 24 woven squares so I need to lay them out to see if that is enough for a lap blanket.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


How big is your town "map"?
24 squares should be big enough. 
Happy Monday.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> It must be spring if home repair salesmen are making the rounds. I am glad it is illegal for them to go door to door without a special permit. Not to say the shysters still do not make the rounds. We hear so often of repair people taking thousands of dollars and doing shoddy work or not doing the work at all.





Xiang said:


> That happens here also, but it seems more likely to be International Itinerants, who do this!????????


We have a law here that bans door to door sales of the following:
Air cleaners
Air conditioners
Air purifiers
Duct cleaning services
Furnaces
Water filters
Water heaters
Water purifiers
Water softeners
Water treatment devices
Bundles of these goods and services

Before the law came into effect, I remember opening the screen door to someone who ended up being a door to door salesman. I told him "no" and tried shutting the door, but he put his foot in the door. Then he started telling me off for being rude. Luckily, I have an inner door that I closed and locked.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, which is more than I am today, had a rough night and now feel like death warmed up and not very warm at that. Need to get dinner ready but not sure legs will hold me up I feel kind of wobbly. Won't be doing anything today just sitting quietly. Have as good a Monday as you can. xx


That sounds like you need to get some liquid into yourself and crawl back into a warm bed. Before you fall down. Can DH warm something from the freezer to feed himself?


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Unfortunately the Caravan is only a 2 Berth, but I think DD5 will only travel with us, when we visit DD5 & her family, so she will probably stay in their house, while we are there! ????????


I'd like one of the van campers, but I couldn't afford the gas to drive it every day. 
Your caravan will be like an additional bedroom.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I can't find an Independent Garden Centre anymore, they all seem to be associated with large Chain Stores. When I first moved to my current home, there was a beautiful Nursery, that had a good supply of local plants, indiginous to the region; but he became very ill & was unable to continue managing the facility; but there was nobody with any of the skills, or knowledge, to be able to keep it going well. Therefore we now have one Plant Nursery within a store, and one independent Nursery, which I have not been to, yet ...... oops ...... almost forget the one at the Arid Lands Botanic Gardens, the other side of the down.
> I have to get to both of these places, & have a look at both of these places, so I can see if there is anything for DH, or myself, to grow! ????


A lot of the smaller places around here are disappearing as the children don't want to take them over when the parents retire. We're lucky that we are equal distance from Toronto and Kingston, which are the two main distribution places in this province. Because we are equally far from both places, few of the big box places want to locate in our town. We would be at the end of their distribution lines. 
There is a Garden Centre in Hamilton run by a Veldhuis, (no relation) who specializes in cactii and succulents. He has some wonderful displays.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds like you need to get some liquid into yourself and crawl back into a warm bed. Before you fall down. Can DH warm something from the freezer to feed himself?


He could and will have to when I'm away but I'd already got something defrosted for today so have managed to chuck it all in a pot and put it in the oven, not sure I will be eating any of it. Bed's not really an option but don't intend to move from my chair much. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hi Polly, I'm glad you found us, I have sent you a PM, & I will try to remember to send a message next time we move. There is another way to follow us, & that is to make sure you are following this thread, & when you click on "Watched Topics", it should take you to the newest thread! xoxoxo


I also try to post something on Ravelry on our thread there.
https://www.ravelry.com/discuss/connections-4/3748855/176-200#188


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Two days ago we had a beautiful spring day. I was sooo happy. Woke up yesterday there was about a half inch of snow on everything. And it was very cold. Today the snow mostly melted but it was still cold. I have had it with winter.
> I finished a top and don't like it. It looks like the picture but just lost its appeal. I think I will unknit it and use the yarn for a different top. Im doing a top that is one piece flat with yarn overs and ss2k k2together k3 together. And every 4the row there are decreases on both sides of the markers. I do ok if I'm concentrating but when I stop to let the dog out or such I'm likely to lose my place. I try to keep track of what I'm doing and so far have gotten back on. Track when I got confused. It's light green.
> The ship at sea in Norway seems to be doing better. I hope none of you had people on it


The nice thing about knitting is that you can reclaim the yarn and use it for something else. I once did an Advent shawl. I knew when I was about halfway through that I didn't like it and would never use it. But I did like the yarn. So I finished the project and took pictures and then took it all apart.
Good luck with your project.
Most of our snow is gone now, just the icy banks left, but they are forecasting snow for next weekend. Of course, it is the local fibre festival that weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I slept today til 6 pm I've been so tired. I'm glad you all are chipper. I'm having an odd way of finding you. I put in "connections" and it gives me a 2018 page so I go to the end and then click the last post. I do this through about 5 segments and finally end up here. Is there an easier way to get to the current page?


At the top of this page, on the left, should be two links, "Bookmark" and "Watch". If you click the "Bookmark" link, it will add it to your KP Bookmarks. In the header at the top of the page, below "Home", "Knitting Digest" , "Private Messages", "Logout", etc . There is a link there that also says "Bookmark" that will give you a list of your bookmarks.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> It definitely does! If I am making any clothing items, I always make a Swatch, because I am a fairly tight knitter, & everything would be for too small for anybody, & I would have to remake any thing I make; & that would end up being very frustrating!????????


I don't always make a swatch. If I have used the yarn before, I check my notes and use the same needles. That works, unless they have changed the yarn, (Which happened with the white Spector yarn)


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Yes I did and it's sitting right here!


It's pretty, but what is that cannister? Or in it?


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello I'm home and I'm back in my OWN bed. I know it's Sunday cos I fell asleep in the chair. I left Stephens about 11.30 put some petrol in the car and came home and had dinner. They try to make me stay longer. But I don't want to stop them getting on with their day. They are so laid back, I could be home before they know what day it is. I had to cuddle Kenny, one of the rabbits, before I came home. Hugged the boys and waved to the stupid fish. But I luv this daft family.


It's lovely to be with the family, but also nice to be back in your own bed.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I haven't caught up properly, but my eyes don't want to read anymore, so I am goingto kill & watch TV for a while. Have a great day! xoxoxo


I hope the TV survived being "killed" :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Two days ago we had a beautiful spring day. I was sooo happy. Woke up yesterday there was about a half inch of snow on everything. And it was very cold. Today the snow mostly melted but it was still cold. I have had it with winter.
> I finished a top and don't like it. It looks like the picture but just lost its appeal. I think I will unknit it and use the yarn for a different top. Im doing a top that is one piece flat with yarn overs and ss2k k2together k3 together. And every 4the row there are decreases on both sides of the markers. I do ok if I'm concentrating but when I stop to let the dog out or such I'm likely to lose my place. I try to keep track of what I'm doing and so far have gotten back on. Track when I got confused. It's light green.
> The ship at sea in Norway seems to be doing better. I hope none of you had people on it


Polly I have undone many of my projects, especially jumpers or cardigans! The ones that were remade, originally had raglan sleeves; but I don't really like that style, so I adjusted the style of the sleeve connection, & did the set in sleeve style instead. while I was young, I quite liked the raglan style, as much as I liked the set-inthele! For me, the Raglan style makes me look like I am slouching significantly, and I think that is because my upper spine is beginning to become move bent, which I am trying desperately, to try & force that development to either stop the progress of it, or totally reverse it! I don't know if my efforts will have any effect, or not, but I do feel that I am taller when I wake - I mostly sleep in the Prone (on my front, not my back) position, and that stops my spine being forced into a more rounded position, which exacerbates the the development of Hyper-kyphosis ( Hunchback) & that is not a good thing, because I want my straighter, longer spine back, so I can return to my proper height!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm13:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Correct, but we had to Pay the taxes on the fares, which was about $45.00; but the Rail Company decided that if they replaced all of the Concession Seats, with the Top Class Accommodation, they would make much more money, & also make a bigger profit! So now there would only be a very small number of Pensioners, who can afford to travel by train!????????????


Our usual VIA rail train has only had 1st class seats. The cross country VIA rail has sleeper cars and 3 categories "Discounted Commuter" - if you want to sit and sleep in a chair, "Sleeper" - you get a private "room" and bunk beds, but have to pay for meals and drinks, and "Sleeper Plus" which gives you the private room with bunk beds but meals and drinks are included. There is also sometimes a room in the last car with a double bed and a shower. But that car is not always included on the train. 
I don't think our VIA rail has ever made a profit.
We also have the GO (government) train that goes into Toronto, but it doesn't come out to Port Hope. And probably won't in my lifetime.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, which is more than I am today, had a rough night and now feel like death warmed up and not very warm at that. Need to get dinner ready but not sure legs will hold me up I feel kind of wobbly. Won't be doing anything today just sitting quietly. Have as good a Monday as you can. xx


Hello Jacki, I hope you aren't becoming ill; & I hope that you begin to feel better very quickly! Perhaps sitting in the nice sunshine, while it is there for you! Sending you some healing energy, and some comforting 
<????> xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> He could and will have to when I'm away but I'd already got something defrosted for today so have managed to chuck it all in a pot and put it in the oven, not sure I will be eating any of it. Bed's not really an option but don't intend to move from my chair much. xx


Wrap yourself up in something. And I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Our usual VIA rail train has only had 1st class seats. The cross country VIA rail has sleeper cars and 3 categories "Discounted Commuter" - if you want to sit and sleep in a chair, "Sleeper" - you get a private "room" and bunk beds, but have to pay for meals and drinks, and "Sleeper Plus" which gives you the private room with bunk beds but meals and drinks are included. There is also sometimes a room in the last car with a double bed and a shower. But that car is not always included on the train.
> I don't think our VIA rail has ever made a profit.
> We also have the GO (government) train that goes into Toronto, but it doesn't come out to Port Hope. And probably won't in my lifetime.


That VIA train, sounds similar, if not the same, as our Cross Country train, & The Ghan, which travels between Adelaide & Darwin every 3 days, I think! I don't know what the specifies of that train is, but I assume that it would be similarly setup to the Indian- Pacific (IP), & The Ghan! 
the rest of the trains, including Trams, serve the city populations, for travel from The different Suburbs, into the city & return; there are also the Buses, which also service the Urban, Suburban & near country populations, but with all of those options of travel, I think the only travel Concessions available, for any Pensioners, is only on Bus travel, which is also available for Interstate & city travel! ????????????

Now I am going to continue catching up, so I hope all of you have a great day; if any of you are Travelling,. please continue to travel safely; and Jackie, I hope you are beginning to feel better, but If it isn't happening yet, I hope it doesn't take too long for you! You have chosen the best activity, for now! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Two days ago we had a beautiful spring day. I was sooo happy. Woke up yesterday there was about a half inch of snow on everything. And it was very cold. Today the snow mostly melted but it was still cold. I have had it with winter.
> I finished a top and don't like it. It looks like the picture but just lost its appeal. I think I will unknit it and use the yarn for a different top. Im doing a top that is one piece flat with yarn overs and ss2k k2together k3 together. And every 4the row there are decreases on both sides of the markers. I do ok if I'm concentrating but when I stop to let the dog out or such I'm likely to lose my place. I try to keep track of what I'm doing and so far have gotten back on. Track when I got confused. It's light green.
> The ship at sea in Norway seems to be doing better. I hope none of you had people on it


Hi Polly, so sorry your top didn't turn out as you expected, better luck with the next one!! I also have trouble concentrating on my knitting if I am watching TV so I usually keep something really easy to do then, at the moment, it is a mitred square charity blanket.

Wasn't that cruise ship event scary? I've been on one cruise but it's kinda put me off any more!! Fortunately, I don't know anyone who took that cruise but feel so sorry for all the passengers, it must be terrifying! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, which is more than I am today, had a rough night and now feel like death warmed up and not very warm at that. Need to get dinner ready but not sure legs will hold me up I feel kind of wobbly. Won't be doing anything today just sitting quietly. Have as good a Monday as you can. xx


Oh you poor li'le thing!! I wonder what that was all about? Sending you healing cyber hugs and much sympathy!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EDT and -2'C (28'F). Cool and windy today.
> I skipped a big yarn sale at a yard sale. I was curious, but I've run out of money and storage for a large amount of yarn. The advertisement in the paper said 1000s of balls. And the Port Hope Fibre Festival is on next weekend. I'll save my money for that.
> I was able to do several inches on my Spector. The colours are beautiful in the sunlight.
> Mum went to see my sister. Her dog behaved like a totally different dog. She even wanted to be cuddled by mum. They have been taking her to doggy daycare, and the people there are dog behaviour specialists. It's working.


That's really lovely Nitz, beautiful colours!! So glad your dog-in-law has thought better of his wicked ways and well done to the doggy daycare guys!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Glad you have both turned a corner. Now, no slipping backwards, stay well!! xxxx


Get those security straps out, and that will help cancel out the slipping backwards, & makeit much easier to go forwards! :sm06: :sm09: :sm06: xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Polly I have undone many of my projects, especially jumpers or cardigans! The ones that were remade, originally had raglan sleeves; but I don't really like that style, so I adjusted the style of the sleeve connection, & did the set in sleeve style instead. while I was young, I quite liked the raglan style, as much as I liked the set-inthele! For me, the Raglan style makes me look like I am slouching significantly, and I think that is because my upper spine is beginning to become move bent, which I am trying desperately, to try & force that development to either stop the progress of it, or totally reverse it! I don't know if my efforts will have any effect, or not, but I do feel that I am taller when I wake - I mostly sleep in the Prone (on my front, not my back) position, and that stops my spine being forced into a more rounded position, which exacerbates the the development of Hyper-kyphosis ( Hunchback) & that is not a good thing, because I want my straighter, longer spine back, so I can return to my proper height!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm13:


I prefer raglan as I have very narrow shoulders which, added to a 'generous' bust, makes clothes shopping tricky!!!


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> It's a beautiful sunny day here, wind has dropped.
> DH left at 6 this morning, my DD went with him, but wasn't let in with him so she has come home. The boys were a little confused that Mummy had disappeared this morning, but were so good. Oscar had class assembly this morning, he was Samuel Pepys, I made him a tabard with a Lacey cravet.
> Here's a picture of one of the cardies I just finished, it's for Kaz's friends baby who is a Rainbow baby. It does have 2 sleeves!





Miss Pam said:


> It's a lovely cardigan, Chris! xxxooo


What she said! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright and sunny Sidcup!! Having a lazy morning before heading to the shop this afternoon, I am cashing up again and doing some extra hours this week as the boss is away but I think I shall be going back to my normal duties and hours from now on.

This is the Mother & Child pendant that I bought my DD for Mothers' Day, which I found in Cornwall, made of Cornish pewter!!

Have a good day everyone and Jacky, take extra special care of yourself, big hugs!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny Sidcup!! Having a lazy morning before heading to the shop this afternoon, I am cashing up again and doing some extra hours this week as the boss is away but I think I shall be going back to my normal duties and hours from now on.
> 
> This is the Mother & Child pendant that I bought my DD for Mothers' Day, which I found in Cornwall, made of Cornish pewter!!
> 
> Have a good day everyone and Jacky, take extra special care of yourself, big hugs!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


Love the pendant, hope she did as well. Still not feeling right, soon be dinner time and not sure whether to try some and see or just leave it. At least if I have something to eat and feel better by this evening I might be able to have my TM. xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Your good news is the best Chris! :sm02: :sm24: xoxo


Chris, I totally agree with Trish, and I hope he continues to be well! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> I hope we can. We may be wrapping it up today (Mr. Ric's wishful thinking, I think), but have through tomorrow and probably will need it. Tomorrow may not be as long of a day, though, if we're not on the road. That would be a huge help! Thank you! xxxooo





Islander said:


> Thinking of you! xox


Ditto from me also, Pam, although this post might be a bit late; but you will continue to be im my thoughts, until you are safely ensconced in your new home! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> It's a lovely pic Judith!.. I zoomed in. Now I'm finding I like the writing bigger as well. I'm going to say my eyesight seems to be changing, I can see better closer without my glasses now and I'm always looking over them. Sort of irritates me as these glasses aren't that old and it feels like I might need a new Rx. :sm19:


Ever since I got my first pair of glasses, I have had to See an Optometrist, much earlier than my next appointment, because my sight change more rapidly than the Professional thinks it should, but each time I attended the Optitian, my script was always significantly changed; & my glasses were usually replaced every 12 to 18 months! Now I have not had to change my current script for at least 2 years, and now my sight is only a fraction off 20/20 vision in both eyes, so for now I will only change my specs If I get sick of the ones I have, or I get sick of them! ????????????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Love the pendant, hope she did as well. Still not feeling right, soon be dinner time and not sure whether to try some and see or just leave it. At least if I have something to eat and feel better by this evening I might be able to have my TM. xxxx


I would honestly just have some dry crackers or toast and water to give your system a chance to settle again but it's your tum!!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I am in the same boat. I just made an appointment with the optometrist yesterday. It seems like some times of the day I can see better than others. Because I cannot understand proper English I need to be able to read the closed caption on the t.v. I do have a pair of glasses that I use as sun glasses or wear when I am driving. They must be about 10 years old. I believe I may need to get a pair to wear all the time. I often have my glasses on, but I use them as a hair band more than using them to see with. ????


????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny Sidcup!! Having a lazy morning before heading to the shop this afternoon, I am cashing up again and doing some extra hours this week as the boss is away but I think I shall be going back to my normal duties and hours from now on.
> 
> This is the Mother & Child pendant that I bought my DD for Mothers' Day, which I found in Cornwall, made of Cornish pewter!!
> 
> Have a good day everyone and Jacky, take extra special care of yourself, big hugs!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


That pendant is beautiful! ????????


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Yes I did and it's sitting right here!


That's pretty.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, which is more than I am today, had a rough night and now feel like death warmed up and not very warm at that. Need to get dinner ready but not sure legs will hold me up I feel kind of wobbly. Won't be doing anything today just sitting quietly. Have as good a Monday as you can. xx


Take it easy. Can't DH cook just for once?


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EDT and -2'C (28'F). Cool and windy today.
> I skipped a big yarn sale at a yard sale. I was curious, but I've run out of money and storage for a large amount of yarn. The advertisement in the paper said 1000s of balls. And the Port Hope Fibre Festival is on next weekend. I'll save my money for that.
> I was able to do several inches on my Spector. The colours are beautiful in the sunlight.
> Mum went to see my sister. Her dog behaved like a totally different dog. She even wanted to be cuddled by mum. They have been taking her to doggy daycare, and the people there are dog behaviour specialists. It's working.


The yarn looks nice and soft as well as soft colours.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny Sidcup!! Having a lazy morning before heading to the shop this afternoon, I am cashing up again and doing some extra hours this week as the boss is away but I think I shall be going back to my normal duties and hours from now on.
> 
> This is the Mother & Child pendant that I bought my DD for Mothers' Day, which I found in Cornwall, made of Cornish pewter!!
> 
> Have a good day everyone and Jacky, take extra special care of yourself, big hugs!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


That's a clever modern design.


----------



## SaxonLady

It's an absolutely sunny spring day here.


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> We're fine. Mr. D is at Melissa's and just put in his final day at work as 4/12. It's happening!
> 
> I'm up at DS's while he's in Switzerland. I'm mending, cleaning, cooking and baking. I've been on school pick up duty which helps everyone out and is fun.
> 
> I had two more good-bye luncheons with 3 more to go. I'll be down to TN at the end of the month and then back here for a couple weeks before actual move.
> 
> I've been working on mindless market bags out of bright colors to cheer me up on these dreary days.


I have been thinking of making some Project bags for myself, so that there will be plenty of pockets (zipped & non-zipped versions), so that any tools I may need for each project, are easily reachable, instead of being in a mess, at the bottom of a non-descript bag, that is not worthy of holding any project that any of us might be working on! ????????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> How big is your town "map"?
> 24 squares should be big enough.
> Happy Monday.


Love the colour of your wool. Town map is going to be 74 ins x 62 ins. Xxx


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> I slept today til 6 pm I've been so tired. I'm glad you all are chipper. I'm having an odd way of finding you. I put in "connections" and it gives me a 2018 page so I go to the end and then click the last post. I do this through about 5 segments and finally end up here. Is there an easier way to get to the current page?


I always go to my latest post. Under my posts. Click on the first one and it takes me where i left off to catch up.


----------



## linkan

Nitzi i love the colours you've got going on.
June that pendant is precious????.
It rained all night here and we have scattered storms today. Good for sleeping in.

I gave her an empty tin. I've got a thing for tins.. Can't resist them lol. There are so many cute ones about. I keep clips in mine for sewing, In place of pins.


----------



## Roses and cats

Lol!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Take it easy. Can't DH cook just for once?


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm16:


How you feeling now love? xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I've got some good news. I went to s and b and three of us went to see Iris in the nursing home, and she was fantastic. She looked like a new woman and was as bright as a button. I'm so pleased I went. She is shouting for yarn and needles, so we'll get that sorted out. I got some lovely loves and she held my hand. Just like the old days. I've not seen her so well for a few years. She says she loves it there, and they are so kind to her, this is one indie dang lady who wouldn't ask for help. It's funny how things change. She said she should have gone in years ago. She's put weight on and looks so much better for it. It's her birthday soon I think. 

Did s and b as you know but it was so noisy, it was unbearable. So we left half an hour sooner......

Andrew ,Karen's husband, has had his hip replaced today, so I went in to Karen's this morning, she wanted a drink, so I eventually found out how to work their tassimo machine. Her son was calling this afternoon on her and her daughter will be in from work now. I'll pop in again in the morning. It must be awful being stuck on a chair and depending on people all the time, but we had a laugh so I forgot to have my lunch and was starving when I came home from Iris. 

Hope you are all well. I'll catchup


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> How you feeling now love? xxxx


A bit better thank you, think I'll live. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> A bit better thank you, think I'll live. xxxx


Glad you are feeling better x


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've got some good news. I went to s and b and three of us went to see Iris in the nursing home, and she was fantastic. She looked like a new woman and was as bright as a button. I'm so pleased I went. She is shouting for yarn and needles, so we'll get that sorted out. I got some lovely loves and she held my hand. Just like the old days. I've not seen her so well for a few years. She says she loves it there, and they are so kind to her, this is one indie dang lady who wouldn't ask for help. It's funny how things change. She said she should have gone in years ago. She's put weight on and looks so much better for it. It's her birthday soon I think.
> 
> Did s and b as you know but it was so noisy, it was unbearable. So we left half an hour sooner......
> 
> Andrew ,Karen's husband, has had his hip replaced today, so I went in to Karen's this morning, she wanted a drink, so I eventually found out how to work their tassimo machine. Her son was calling this afternoon on her and her daughter will be in from work now. I'll pop in again in the morning. It must be awful being stuck on a chair and depending on people all the time, but we had a laugh so I forgot to have my lunch and was starving when I came home from Iris.
> 
> Hope you are all well. I'll catchup


You are a wonderful neighbour and friend


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> A bit better thank you, think I'll live. xxxx


Glad you are picking up


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you are feeling better x


Thanks. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Glad you are picking up


Thank you. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've got some good news. I went to s and b and three of us went to see Iris in the nursing home, and she was fantastic. She looked like a new woman and was as bright as a button. I'm so pleased I went. She is shouting for yarn and needles, so we'll get that sorted out. I got some lovely loves and she held my hand. Just like the old days. I've not seen her so well for a few years. She says she loves it there, and they are so kind to her, this is one indie dang lady who wouldn't ask for help. It's funny how things change. She said she should have gone in years ago. She's put weight on and looks so much better for it. It's her birthday soon I think.
> 
> Did s and b as you know but it was so noisy, it was unbearable. So we left half an hour sooner......
> 
> Andrew ,Karen's husband, has had his hip replaced today, so I went in to Karen's this morning, she wanted a drink, so I eventually found out how to work their tassimo machine. Her son was calling this afternoon on her and her daughter will be in from work now. I'll pop in again in the morning. It must be awful being stuck on a chair and depending on people all the time, but we had a laugh so I forgot to have my lunch and was starving when I came home from Iris.
> 
> Hope you are all well. I'll catchup


That's excellent news about Iris, pleased to hear it. Nice of you to check up on Karen, as you say, it must be awful to be so dependent on other people. xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> It's pretty, but what is that cannister? Or in it?


It's a small little metal tin I'm going to put my clips in it!


----------



## LondonChris

Beautiful pictures! Our Camellia has started to flower, late this year.


PurpleFi said:


> A few spring pictures from the garden


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Beautiful pictures! Our Camellia has started to flower, late this year.


Hi Chris, not sure I will have room but if I do, is it only adult hats you want? Two weeks today we will be all together. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## LondonChris

Hope by now you are feeling better & you managed to have a rest. Take care x


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, which is more than I am today, had a rough night and now feel like death warmed up and not very warm at that. Need to get dinner ready but not sure legs will hold me up I feel kind of wobbly. Won't be doing anything today just sitting quietly. Have as good a Monday as you can. xx


----------



## LondonChris

That's very pretty.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EDT and -2'C (28'F). Cool and windy today.
> I skipped a big yarn sale at a yard sale. I was curious, but I've run out of money and storage for a large amount of yarn. The advertisement in the paper said 1000s of balls. And the Port Hope Fibre Festival is on next weekend. I'll save my money for that.
> I was able to do several inches on my Spector. The colours are beautiful in the sunlight.
> Mum went to see my sister. Her dog behaved like a totally different dog. She even wanted to be cuddled by mum. They have been taking her to doggy daycare, and the people there are dog behaviour specialists. It's working.


----------



## LondonChris

Adult hats for our shelter. Have found someone who distributes knitting toed things. When I see you I'll tell you about that t. Hope you feel better. Xx


Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Chris, not sure I will have room but if I do, is it only adult hats you want? Two weeks today we will be all together. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Adult hats for our shelter. Have found someone who distributes knitting toed things. When I see you I'll tell you about that t. Hope you feel better. Xx


Yes thanks, better tonight, just tired after a very disturbed night last night. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Had a lot very day today. As I told you my Claire has been very ill since before Christmas. She is getting better but is still far from well. Today we picked her up because she wanted to go for some fresh air. We never went far, only down to Kent but it was lovely, the sun was shine no & really warm n sheltered spots. We had coffee sitting beside a lake watching the birds. After a trip along the coast we went for a carvery, it was 2 for £10 & really good. MrB & I plan to go down there again soon. Claire really enjoyed her day but was tired when we got her home. Tomorrow she has a Drs appt. hope this Dr can help her. I’m off to bed now. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Had a lot very day today. As I told you my Claire has been very ill since before Christmas. She is getting better but is still far from well. Today we picked her up because she wanted to go for some fresh air. We never went far, only down to Kent but it was lovely, the sun was shine no & really warm n sheltered spots. We had coffee sitting beside a lake watching the birds. After a trip along the coast we went for a carvery, it was 2 for £10 & really good. MrB & I plan to go down there again soon. Claire really enjoyed her day but was tired when we got her home. Tomorrow she has a Drs appt. hope this Dr can help her. I'm off to bed now. Xx


Sounds like a nice day out, night night. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning anyone, from a cloudy Wales. Everyone has been remarkably quiet on here overnight, have you all left the planet? Still not 100% today but had a good night's sleep so will just have another quiet day, might even do some knitting :sm09: Back later . xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EDT and -5'C (23'F). Sunny day today.
There is a project at work to replace the major part of my job. They want me to do more project work instead. I don't like project work. Most projects only last a couple of months. It's like solving a puzzle, then you move on. 
The people running this project are trying to learn this part of my job, which took more than a year for me to learn, in less than two weeks. And they are not technical people. So they don't even have the basic concepts. I foresee this going horribly wrong.
I reached my last colour in my Spector, and didn't like it. So I dug into my stash and found a ball that I had reclaimed from another project. It is now my last colour in my Spector. Not that I will be using much of the last colour. I'll post a picture when I can.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hi Polly, so sorry your top didn't turn out as you expected, better luck with the next one!! I also have trouble concentrating on my knitting if I am watching TV so I usually keep something really easy to do then, at the moment, it is a mitred square charity blanket.
> 
> Wasn't that cruise ship event scary? I've been on one cruise but it's kinda put me off any more!! Fortunately, I don't know anyone who took that cruise but feel so sorry for all the passengers, it must be terrifying! xxxx


We were wondering why the furniture wasn't fixed to the floor? On the ferries that I've used, all the furniture, except for some light deck chairs, have all been fixed to the floor in case of heavy seas. 
We've heard that 15 Canadians were on board, but none were hurt. And I dont' know any of them.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> That's really lovely Nitz, beautiful colours!! So glad your dog-in-law has thought better of his wicked ways and well done to the doggy daycare guys!! xxxx


Thanks. After the rocky start to this project, it's not bad now.
My sister is going to continue taking Danae to the doggy daycare every week so that she'll be ok with staying there when she and BIL go away on holidays.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I prefer raglan as I have very narrow shoulders which, added to a 'generous' bust, makes clothes shopping tricky!!!


The only shoulder I don't like is the dropped shoulder. They don't sit right on my shoulders/arms.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning anyone, from a cloudy Wales. Everyone has been remarkably quiet on here overnight, have you all left the planet? Still not 100% today but had a good night's sleep so will just have another quiet day, might even do some knitting :sm09: Back later . xx


Glad you are feeling better, still take it easy. Been busy sewing up squares, my arms ache this morning. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny Sidcup!! Having a lazy morning before heading to the shop this afternoon, I am cashing up again and doing some extra hours this week as the boss is away but I think I shall be going back to my normal duties and hours from now on.
> 
> This is the Mother & Child pendant that I bought my DD for Mothers' Day, which I found in Cornwall, made of Cornish pewter!!
> 
> Have a good day everyone and Jacky, take extra special care of yourself, big hugs!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


This is a beautiful pendant.
We have an artist workshop in Brighton that makes aluminum goods. But I have never seen anything like this pendant.
http://hoseltonstudios.ca/collections


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EDT and -5'C (23'F). Sunny day today.
> There is a project at work to replace the major part of my job. They want me to do more project work instead. I don't like project work. Most projects only last a couple of months. It's like solving a puzzle, then you move on.
> The people running this project are trying to learn this part of my job, which took more than a year for me to learn, in less than two weeks. And they are not technical people. So they don't even have the basic concepts. I foresee this going horribly wrong.
> I reached my last colour in my Spector, and didn't like it. So I dug into my stash and found a ball that I had reclaimed from another project. It is now my last colour in my Spector. Not that I will be using much of the last colour. I'll post a picture when I can.


Good morning, nice to see someone else is still on this planet, couldn't believe it when I logged on this morning, I was last one on last night and first one this morning. Sounds as though work is going to be very trying for a while. Looking forward to seeing your finished Spector. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to meet up with some of the coven this morning and then this evening Mr P and I are doing a glass fusing workshop. Might try a celtic knot this time.

Happy Tuesday. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Love the pendant, hope she did as well. Still not feeling right, soon be dinner time and not sure whether to try some and see or just leave it. At least if I have something to eat and feel better by this evening I might be able to have my TM. xxxx


I hope you are feeling ok by now.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> We were wondering why the furniture wasn't fixed to the floor? On the ferries that I've used, all the furniture, except for some light deck chairs, have all been fixed to the floor in case of heavy seas.
> We've heard that 15 Canadians were on board, but none were hurt. And I dont' know any of them.


That was my first thought, you usually can't move a thing on ferries. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Ever since I got my first pair of glasses, I have had to See an Optometrist, much earlier than my next appointment, because my sight change more rapidly than the Professional thinks it should, but each time I attended the Optitian, my script was always significantly changed; & my glasses were usually replaced every 12 to 18 months! Now I have not had to change my current script for at least 2 years, and now my sight is only a fraction off 20/20 vision in both eyes, so for now I will only change my specs If I get sick of the ones I have, or I get sick of them! ????????????


That's about the same schedule as I have. I also have one eye that is getting better sight and one that is getting worse sight. As a result, I have one eye that is doing most of the work.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to meet up with some of the coven this morning and then this evening Mr P and I are doing a glass fusing workshop. Might try a celtic knot this time.
> 
> Happy Tuesday. xx


What's Mr. P got in mind to do? xx


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> The yarn looks nice and soft as well as soft colours.


It's a mix of different producers. Madelinetosh, Cascade yarns, Indigodragonfly yarn and two small indie dyers. The softest yarn is from the indie dyers.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I have been thinking of making some Project bags for myself, so that there will be plenty of pockets (zipped & non-zipped versions), so that any tools I may need for each project, are easily reachable, instead of being in a mess, at the bottom of a non-descript bag, that is not worthy of holding any project that any of us might be working on! ð²ð¤£ðð¤£ð


I got a new zippered project bag from the Dollarama store, and everyone has been trying to steal it from me since.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I always go to my latest post. Under my posts. Click on the first one and it takes me where i left off to catch up.


I tried that today.. Usually I go backwards. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Nitzi i love the colours you've got going on.
> June that pendant is precious????.
> It rained all night here and we have scattered storms today. Good for sleeping in.
> 
> I gave her an empty tin. I've got a thing for tins.. Can't resist them lol. There are so many cute ones about. I keep clips in mine for sewing, In place of pins.


A tin for clips is a great idea. My clips live a ziploc bag at the moment.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've got some good news. I went to s and b and three of us went to see Iris in the nursing home, and she was fantastic. She looked like a new woman and was as bright as a button. I'm so pleased I went. She is shouting for yarn and needles, so we'll get that sorted out. I got some lovely loves and she held my hand. Just like the old days. I've not seen her so well for a few years. She says she loves it there, and they are so kind to her, this is one indie dang lady who wouldn't ask for help. It's funny how things change. She said she should have gone in years ago. She's put weight on and looks so much better for it. It's her birthday soon I think.
> 
> Did s and b as you know but it was so noisy, it was unbearable. So we left half an hour sooner......
> 
> Andrew ,Karen's husband, has had his hip replaced today, so I went in to Karen's this morning, she wanted a drink, so I eventually found out how to work their tassimo machine. Her son was calling this afternoon on her and her daughter will be in from work now. I'll pop in again in the morning. It must be awful being stuck on a chair and depending on people all the time, but we had a laugh so I forgot to have my lunch and was starving when I came home from Iris.
> 
> Hope you are all well. I'll catchup


Great news about Iris. It's good that she is doing so well.
I'm surprised that Karen's family didn't arrange for someone to come and see her more often. If she was over here, she would have had a personal support worker come to check on her every day, to run errands and do what she needed doing. That used to be mum's job.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> A bit better thank you, think I'll live. xxxx


Keep getting better. That TM is waiting for you. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> It's a small little metal tin I'm going to put my clips in it!


Great idea. I may copy you.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Beautiful pictures! Our Camellia has started to flower, late this year.


My grass hasn't even started turning green yet!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> That's very pretty.


Thank you. I'm hoping to have the body done before Thursday. Then I can start matching colours on the sleeves.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> My grass hasn't even started turning green yet!!!


Our grass is growing. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Had a lot very day today. As I told you my Claire has been very ill since before Christmas. She is getting better but is still far from well. Today we picked her up because she wanted to go for some fresh air. We never went far, only down to Kent but it was lovely, the sun was shine no & really warm n sheltered spots. We had coffee sitting beside a lake watching the birds. After a trip along the coast we went for a carvery, it was 2 for £10 & really good. MrB & I plan to go down there again soon. Claire really enjoyed her day but was tired when we got her home. Tomorrow she has a Drs appt. hope this Dr can help her. I'm off to bed now. Xx


That was a nice day. I hope the doctor can help.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you are feeling better, still take it easy. Been busy sewing up squares, my arms ache this morning. xxx


I guess so. Can you take a break?


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, nice to see someone else is still on this planet, couldn't believe it when I logged on this morning, I was last one on last night and first one this morning. Sounds as though work is going to be very trying for a while. Looking forward to seeing your finished Spector. xx


So am I :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to meet up with some of the coven this morning and then this evening Mr P and I are doing a glass fusing workshop. Might try a celtic knot this time.
> 
> Happy Tuesday. xx


That sounds really interesting.
Happy Tuesday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Our grass is growing. xx :sm16: :sm16:


But you have sheep to graze it. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to go.
I hope someone else is on here soon. Sorry Jacky.
Everyone have a great day with whatever you are doing.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> But you have sheep to graze it. :sm17:


Not if we can help it. xx :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EDT and -5'C (23'F). Sunny day today.
> There is a project at work to replace the major part of my job. They want me to do more project work instead. I don't like project work. Most projects only last a couple of months. It's like solving a puzzle, then you move on.
> The people running this project are trying to learn this part of my job, which took more than a year for me to learn, in less than two weeks. And they are not technical people. So they don't even have the basic concepts. I foresee this going horribly wrong.
> I reached my last colour in my Spector, and didn't like it. So I dug into my stash and found a ball that I had reclaimed from another project. It is now my last colour in my Spector. Not that I will be using much of the last colour. I'll post a picture when I can.


Looking forward to seeing that! Isn't it irritating when people rock the boat at work, tell 'em to leave you be!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> This is a beautiful pendant.
> We have an artist workshop in Brighton that makes aluminum goods. But I have never seen anything like this pendant.
> http://hoseltonstudios.ca/collections


That's lovely, looks very similar to the sort of this the shop in Penzance was selling


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I got a new zippered project bag from the Dollarama store, and everyone has been trying to steal it from me since.


I love THAT!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a bright and sunny London!! Have just got back from opening the shop and doing a couple of hours up there. It was nice to spend time with some different people, although I have met them all before but not worked with them, they are a nice bunch. The technical side of opening up i.e. the till, didn't go so well, my password wouldn't work again but I got round it by phoning one of the Monday gals, who bailed me out with her own password etc. I really must have a word with the boss when she comes back about dropping me in the deep end without an inflatable!!

Off to the cinema shortly to see a film called The Fisherman's Friend, it's a dramatised story about a real bunch of Cornish fishermen who can sing beautifully some old shanty type songs with terrific harmonies. Hope to see some lovely Cornish scenery!! xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> What's Mr. P got in mind to do? xx


Seascape I think x


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I got a new zippered project bag from the Dollarama store, and everyone has been trying to steal it from me since.


I can see why. Its cute x


----------



## LondonChris

So would I, it's so cute!


nitz8catz said:


> I got a new zippered project bag from the Dollarama store, and everyone has been trying to steal it from me since.


----------



## LondonChris

Grass is one thing we can grow in our garden! It's so long already. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Our grass is growing. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## LondonChris

Hope you enjoyed the film, it's one I want to see too. Your voluntary job seems to be getting more involved, good job you enjoy it. Xx


London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London!! Have just got back from opening the shop and doing a couple of hours up there. It was nice to spend time with some different people, although I have met them all before but not worked with them, they are a nice bunch. The technical side of opening up i.e. the till, didn't go so well, my password wouldn't work again but I got round it by phoning one of the Monday gals, who bailed me out with her own password etc. I really must have a word with the boss when she comes back about dropping me in the deep end without an inflatable!!
> 
> Off to the cinema shortly to see a film called The Fisherman's Friend, it's a dramatised story about a real bunch of Cornish fishermen who can sing beautifully some old shanty type songs with terrific harmonies. Hope to see some lovely Cornish scenery!! xxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Afternoon all, just got from my club, good fun this morning, plus fish finger sandwich for lunch, we know how to live it up! I started knitting last week, thin yarn, needles & all stocking stitch. It got to 12” when I decided to re-read the pattern, it was supposed to be garter stitch. Pulled it all out, I nearly cried, so spent the morning garter st knitting. It will be a good project to take to Norfolk! Not long now Jackie!


----------



## LondonChris

This is the jacket I seem to have been knitting for ages. He hated it when I as doing it but loves it now, thank goodness.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've got some good news. I went to s and b and three of us went to see Iris in the nursing home, and she was fantastic. She looked like a new woman and was as bright as a button. I'm so pleased I went. She is shouting for yarn and needles, so we'll get that sorted out. I got some lovely loves and she held my hand. Just like the old days. I've not seen her so well for a few years. She says she loves it there, and they are so kind to her, this is one indie dang lady who wouldn't ask for help. It's funny how things change. She said she should have gone in years ago. She's put weight on and looks so much better for it. It's her birthday soon I think.
> 
> Did s and b as you know but it was so noisy, it was unbearable. So we left half an hour sooner......
> 
> Andrew ,Karen's husband, has had his hip replaced today, so I went in to Karen's this morning, she wanted a drink, so I eventually found out how to work their tassimo machine. Her son was calling this afternoon on her and her daughter will be in from work now. I'll pop in again in the morning. It must be awful being stuck on a chair and depending on people all the time, but we had a laugh so I forgot to have my lunch and was starving when I came home from Iris.
> 
> Hope you are all well. I'll catchup


You had a lovely day with old friends. What could be better.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Had a lot very day today. As I told you my Claire has been very ill since before Christmas. She is getting better but is still far from well. Today we picked her up because she wanted to go for some fresh air. We never went far, only down to Kent but it was lovely, the sun was shine no & really warm n sheltered spots. We had coffee sitting beside a lake watching the birds. After a trip along the coast we went for a carvery, it was 2 for £10 & really good. MrB & I plan to go down there again soon. Claire really enjoyed her day but was tired when we got her home. Tomorrow she has a Drs appt. hope this Dr can help her. I'm off to bed now. Xx


That was a good day out, and so nice for Claire.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> This is the jacket I seem to have been knitting for ages. He hated it when I as doing it but loves it now, thank goodness.


Everyone loves rainbows. No wonder he does.


----------



## SaxonLady

I had such an awful night on Sunday that I overslept in this morning. I couldn't even get up to go to lunch with the Vetlettes. Not in a good place ATM.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> This is the jacket I seem to have been knitting for ages. He hated it when I as doing it but loves it now, thank goodness.


Gorgeous to both xxxx


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> This is the jacket I seem to have been knitting for ages. He hated it when I as doing it but loves it now, thank goodness.


He's just adorable. :sm02: xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I got a new zippered project bag from the Dollarama store, and everyone has been trying to steal it from me since.


Very cool bag, but you should only keep alpaca or llama in it! :sm17:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Great news about Iris. It's good that she is doing so well.
> I'm surprised that Karen's family didn't arrange for someone to come and see her more often. If she was over here, she would have had a personal support worker come to check on her every day, to run errands and do what she needed doing. That used to be mum's job.


We don't have personal support that run errands here... that would be an awesome help. Unless of course you're Mom was private working.


----------



## Islander

Lots of April showers here and cooler temps. Taking it easy the last few days as I pulled a muscle in my low back, probably from carrying 5 gal buckets of water to do tank changes... every tank gets done on Sunday. I was able to get some Lemon, Phantom and Ember Tetra's recently. And an Amano Shrimp that is incredible, it'll take food away from the fishes. Also some new plants that are in quarantine as I later found them to have "herpes duckweed" with them... horrid stuff. Angela and Kevin are coming back this week sometime... looking forward to it! xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all, just got from my club, good fun this morning, plus fish finger sandwich for lunch, we know how to live it up! I started knitting last week, thin yarn, needles & all stocking stitch. It got to 12" when I decided to re-read the pattern, it was supposed to be garter stitch. Pulled it all out, I nearly cried, so spent the morning garter st knitting. It will be a good project to take to Norfolk! Not long now Jackie!


13 days. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I had such an awful night on Sunday that I overslept in this morning. I couldn't even get up to go to lunch with the Vetlettes. Not in a good place ATM.


Sounds as though you've been overdoing it a bit with all your running around, you need a break, hang in there for 13 days. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Lots of April showers here and cooler temps. Taking it easy the last few days as I pulled a muscle in my low back, probably from carrying 5 gal buckets of water to do tank changes... every tank gets done on Sunday. I was able to get some Lemon, Phantom and Ember Tetra's recently. And an Amano Shrimp that is incredible, it'll take food away from the fishes. Also some new plants that are in quarantine as I later found them to have "herpes duckweed" with them... horrid stuff. Angela and Kevin are coming back this week sometime... looking forward to it! xoxox


Your avatar is beginning to look more like you, have you got a hat on or very short hair? Sounds as though your tank is getting nicely stocked. So pleased Angela and Kevin are coming again, perhaps you can get him shifting wood for you. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Your avatar is beginning to look more like you, have you got a hat on or very short hair? Sounds as though your tank is getting nicely stocked. So pleased Angela and Kevin are coming again, perhaps you can get him shifting wood for you. xx


Short hair, 12 yrs ago. I'm sure they will do some wood, they're good kids! Backs feeling better... just have to keep moving that's the secret! xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Short hair, 12 yrs ago. I'm sure they will do some wood, they're good kids! Backs feeling better... just have to keep moving that's the secret! xoxox


That's good to hear. Thought you'd had your lovely locks cut off. Look after that back. Love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I had such an awful night on Sunday that I overslept in this morning. I couldn't even get up to go to lunch with the Vetlettes. Not in a good place ATM.


Sending you lots of love and hugs. Feel better soon. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Here I am in my bed. I went to the over 60s and I never did any good in the raffle. BUT...I won $13 so I'm not complaining there are a few of us meeting up on Thursday for Mavis funeral. I'm just going to the church and not the crem. I'm never away from there, then again for Kathleen Friday. 

The hospital have kept Andrew in another night so I've Ben in to make Karen a drink a couple of times and had some good chats, the days are so long for her. Her daughter will be in from work now and she will cook the meal. I haven't seen marg today.

Well that's about it for today. I did a bit of knitting waiting for the over 60s to start. We all go about an hour early so we can catch up with the gossip, so I take my knitting.

Barny hope you are feeling better.

Josephine don't do too much.

Pam I'm waiting to hear from you. 

Love you all. X


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Hope you enjoyed the film, it's one I want to see too. Your voluntary job seems to be getting more involved, good job you enjoy it. Xx


I think and hope - that it is only for this week while the boss is on holiday. The assistant manager wouldn't substitute because she only gets a day off in lieu, not payment.

The film was good, a bit corny but lots of lovely views of Port Isaac and the sea and the cliffs!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all, just got from my club, good fun this morning, plus fish finger sandwich for lunch, we know how to live it up! I started knitting last week, thin yarn, needles & all stocking stitch. It got to 12" when I decided to re-read the pattern, it was supposed to be garter stitch. Pulled it all out, I nearly cried, so spent the morning garter st knitting. It will be a good project to take to Norfolk! Not long now Jackie!


Can't beat a fish finger sarnie!! Sorry about your knitting but as George Michael once said "If you're gonna do it, do it right"!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> This is the jacket I seem to have been knitting for ages. He hated it when I as doing it but loves it now, thank goodness.


Oh, he's such a little poppet and the jacket looks gorgeous on him, good job!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I had such an awful night on Sunday that I overslept in this morning. I couldn't even get up to go to lunch with the Vetlettes. Not in a good place ATM.


Just get yourself to Norfolk and we'll sort you out!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Great news about Iris. It's good that she is doing so well.
> I'm surprised that Karen's family didn't arrange for someone to come and see her more often. If she was over here, she would have had a personal support worker come to check on her every day, to run errands and do what she needed doing. That used to be mum's job.


Her daughter gets her up, dressed and breakfasted. One son lives down south, her son comes on the afternoon for an hour and I pop in twice to give her a drink and a chat. Andrew should be home tomorrow, everyone helps out.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> He's just adorable. :sm02: xoxox


Oh Trish, haven't seen you in a while, I hope all is ok-ish Love your picture, you look lovely but I prefer your hair as it is, lovely and long!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> Hope you enjoyed the film, it's one I want to see too. Your voluntary job seems to be getting more involved, good job you enjoy it. Xx


I said it here first.....you mark my words.......June is going to be a manageress.....????


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> He's just adorable. :sm02: xoxox


I just live your avatar....Bonny lass.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> That's good to hear. Thought you'd had your lovely locks cut off. Look after that back. Love and hugs xxxxx


Not yet... :sm02: Sending you big hugs back Josephine. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I just live your avatar....Bonny lass.


Oh to be young again... right? Sending love. xoxox


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I said it here first.....you mark my words.......June is going to be a manageress.....????


I hope so, our June would make an awesome manager say's I! xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Oh Trish, haven't seen you in a while, I hope all is ok-ish Love your picture, you look lovely but I prefer your hair as it is, lovely and long!! xxxx


That it is, just like Rapunzel's! How was the flick? Sounds like something I would like. Sending hugs and love. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Hellooooooooooooo Pam!


----------



## TexasKnitem

Tell him he looks quite smart and handsome in it! My compliments from Texas!


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I got a new zippered project bag from the Dollarama store, and everyone has been trying to steal it from me since.


LOVE IT ????????????!!


----------



## linkan

Okay ladies..and Lisa lol.
Don't freak out, but i cooked dinner tonight and i should have taken pics because it was awesome!

I took a spring mix of lettuce and spinach, fresh parsley, and a tiny bit of fresh cilantro. Roasted garlic cloves in grape seed oil , tomato and onion. I chopped everything up , added lemon zest and lemon fresh squeezed by me lol. And let that sit together and marry a little.
A fee splashesof grape seed oil gave it a sheen and some extra flavor.
Then i put onions in the pan with steak strips and more grape seed oil . 
A little lemon squeeze .. LOL
And then filled pocket pita's with it all....
It was goooooood lol dh liked it. ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Okay ladies..and Lisa lol.
> Don't freak out, but i cooked dinner tonight and i should have taken pics because it was awesome!
> 
> I took a spring mix of lettuce and spinach, fresh parsley, and a tiny bit of fresh cilantro. Roasted garlic cloves in grape seed oil , tomato and onion. I chopped everything up , added lemon zest and lemon fresh squeezed by me lol. And let that sit together and marry a little.
> A fee splashesof grape seed oil gave it a sheen and some extra flavor.
> Then i put onions in the pan with steak strips and more grape seed oil .
> A little lemon squeeze .. LOL
> And then filled pocket pita's with it all....
> It was goooooood lol dh liked it. ????


Well done you, is this something we should make a note of in our diaries. Sounds pretty good to me. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Has anyone heard from jinx lately, she seems to have gone missing. Also missing Pam hope she can get connected up again soon? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

If you're on here before you go, good luck and hope all goes well or even goes this time Rebecca. xx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> If you're on here before you go, good luck and hope all goes well or even goes this time Rebecca. xx


Thanks, I'm having a little something to eat before 6 o'clock. Admission at 11.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Okay ladies..and Lisa lol.
> Don't freak out, but i cooked dinner tonight and i should have taken pics because it was awesome!
> 
> I took a spring mix of lettuce and spinach, fresh parsley, and a tiny bit of fresh cilantro. Roasted garlic cloves in grape seed oil , tomato and onion. I chopped everything up , added lemon zest and lemon fresh squeezed by me lol. And let that sit together and marry a little.
> A fee splashesof grape seed oil gave it a sheen and some extra flavor.
> Then i put onions in the pan with steak strips and more grape seed oil .
> A little lemon squeeze .. LOL
> And then filled pocket pita's with it all....
> It was goooooood lol dh liked it. ????


Uuummm Whhhhaaat!!


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done you, is this something we should make a note of in our diaries. Sounds pretty good to me. xx


Yes!!


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> Thanks, I'm having a little something to eat before 6 o'clock. Admission at 11.


Will be thinking about you!


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EST and -4'C (25'F). A repeat of yesterday with sun and a little wind.
I'm into the hem on Spector. It's a k1, purl thru the back loop hem so it's a little slower than a regular hem, but it matches the hem at the neck. It's going to be a little long, ie. covering my butt, but that should be ok.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> If you're on here before you go, good luck and hope all goes well or even goes this time Rebecca. xx


What she says.
I hope all goes well.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy cool Wales. Salmon and prawn risotto for dinner today so that is all ready to go. Apart from that will probably start another hat today, yes I'm into hats at the moment. Have a good Wednesday, half way through another week. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Has anyone heard from jinx lately, she seems to have gone missing. Also missing Pam hope she can get connected up again soon? xx


Jinx hasn't been on since Mar 22. Hopefully Flo will let us know if anything is wrong.
Miss Pam hasn't been on since Mar 14. I'm hoping that they are unpacking and eagerly awaiting their wifi hookup.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Okay ladies..and Lisa lol.
> Don't freak out, but i cooked dinner tonight and i should have taken pics because it was awesome!
> 
> I took a spring mix of lettuce and spinach, fresh parsley, and a tiny bit of fresh cilantro. Roasted garlic cloves in grape seed oil , tomato and onion. I chopped everything up , added lemon zest and lemon fresh squeezed by me lol. And let that sit together and marry a little.
> A fee splashesof grape seed oil gave it a sheen and some extra flavor.
> Then i put onions in the pan with steak strips and more grape seed oil .
> A little lemon squeeze .. LOL
> And then filled pocket pita's with it all....
> It was goooooood lol dh liked it. ????


I like the sounds of that.
I haven't cooked with grape seed oil. We mostly use canola or olive oil here.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Oh Trish, haven't seen you in a while, I hope all is ok-ish Love your picture, you look lovely but I prefer your hair as it is, lovely and long!! xxxx





Islander said:


> That it is, just like Rapunzel's! How was the flick? Sounds like something I would like. Sending hugs and love. xoxox


I've only seen you with long hair. The short cut looked very nice on you. I need to cut mine. I'm getting caught in my chair at work.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Can't beat a fish finger sarnie!! Sorry about your knitting but as George Michael once said "If you're gonna do it, do it right"!!! xxxx


Sorry, I haven't had a fish finger sandwich done right over here. I'll have to put it on my list for my next visit to England, where it IS done right.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I think and hope - that it is only for this week while the boss is on holiday. The assistant manager wouldn't substitute because she only gets a day off in lieu, not payment.
> 
> The film was good, a bit corny but lots of lovely views of Port Isaac and the sea and the cliffs!! xxxx


Good for you. I was a supervisor when I was in my twenties. It put me off getting into management for the rest of my life!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I said it here first.....you mark my words.......June is going to be a manageress.....????


No, no, no, no, NO!!! That would be a paid position and they don't take on pensioners!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Not doing any more after this week, it hasn't gone well and scares the pants off me!!! xxxx)


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Here I am in my bed. I went to the over 60s and I never did any good in the raffle. BUT...I won $13 so I'm not complaining there are a few of us meeting up on Thursday for Mavis funeral. I'm just going to the church and not the crem. I'm never away from there, then again for Kathleen Friday.
> 
> The hospital have kept Andrew in another night so I've Ben in to make Karen a drink a couple of times and had some good chats, the days are so long for her. Her daughter will be in from work now and she will cook the meal. I haven't seen marg today.
> 
> Well that's about it for today. I did a bit of knitting waiting for the over 60s to start. We all go about an hour early so we can catch up with the gossip, so I take my knitting.
> 
> Barny hope you are feeling better.
> 
> Josephine don't do too much.
> 
> Pam I'm waiting to hear from you.
> 
> Love you all. X


Congratulations on your winnings. You must have a nice little vacation purse by now.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I hope so, our June would make an awesome manager say's I! xoxo


Thanks for the compliment but I would never do it in a charity shop! Having to rely on volunteers who are great for the most part but if they want time off, they just take it!! How do you run a shop when your helpers just don't turn up if they don't feel like it??!!! :sm16: :sm26: :sm22: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Short hair, 12 yrs ago. I'm sure they will do some wood, they're good kids! Backs feeling better... just have to keep moving that's the secret! xoxox


Your back is like my ankles. They let me know when I've been sitting too long. I need to learn how to knit while walking.
Hopefully you'll have lots of help with that wood.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Hellooooooooooooo Pam!


Hello Pam, indeed!! I hope all is well, it seems a long time since she last appeared. Pam last posted on 14th March!! We miss you Pam but hope everything is ok, thinking of you!! xxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Lots of April showers here and cooler temps. Taking it easy the last few days as I pulled a muscle in my low back, probably from carrying 5 gal buckets of water to do tank changes... every tank gets done on Sunday. I was able to get some Lemon, Phantom and Ember Tetra's recently. And an Amano Shrimp that is incredible, it'll take food away from the fishes. Also some new plants that are in quarantine as I later found them to have "herpes duckweed" with them... horrid stuff. Angela and Kevin are coming back this week sometime... looking forward to it! xoxox


Could you use something like this?
http://www.bigalspets.com/ca/python-no-spill-clean-and-fill-aquarium-maintenance-system-25-ft-bonus-water-conditioner.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&adpos=1o3&scid=scplp52619&sc_intid=52619&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIq9Xt7ZCi4QIV8R-tBh2BawIoEAQYAyABEgJAFPD_BwE

Your tank sounds like it is really colourful. I once was overrun with that duckweed. And even if you get a fish that eats it, they can never eat it fast enough.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Her daughter gets her up, dressed and breakfasted. One son lives down south, her son comes on the afternoon for an hour and I pop in twice to give her a drink and a chat. Andrew should be home tomorrow, everyone helps out.


That's good he will be home but I don't imagine he will be much help for a while xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

I know it might be boring but why can't life be more straightforward. As you know all our trees around us have been cut down and are awaiting being removed. They are now up on site clearing the undergrowth and getting ready to replant it BUT some smartarse driver has managed to burst our water pipe so no water. Neighbour and DH have gone up to see if they can fix it. Oh I so need to be away from this place forever. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Okay ladies..and Lisa lol.
> Don't freak out, but i cooked dinner tonight and i should have taken pics because it was awesome!
> 
> I took a spring mix of lettuce and spinach, fresh parsley, and a tiny bit of fresh cilantro. Roasted garlic cloves in grape seed oil , tomato and onion. I chopped everything up , added lemon zest and lemon fresh squeezed by me lol. And let that sit together and marry a little.
> A fee splashesof grape seed oil gave it a sheen and some extra flavor.
> Then i put onions in the pan with steak strips and more grape seed oil .
> A little lemon squeeze .. LOL
> And then filled pocket pita's with it all....
> It was goooooood lol dh liked it. ????


Wow, you really pushed the boat out!! Did you make that up yourself? It sounds delicious - except for the garlic!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> We don't have personal support that run errands here... that would be an awesome help. Unless of course you're Mom was private working.


Mum did that with her old company. When that company was purchased by another, they told all the personal support workers that they would have 15 minutes with each of their clients and no more. That was when she retired as she said that was ridiculous. The new company didn't last.
She used to take packages to the post office and pick up groceries for several of her clients when she was with the old company. That was before all the grocery delivery companies started in this area.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I know it might be boring but why can't life be more straightforward. As you know all our trees around us have been cut down and are awaiting being removed. They are now up on site clearing the undergrowth and getting ready to replant it BUT some smartarse driver has managed to burst our water pipe so no water. Neighbour and DH have gone up to see if they can fix it. Oh I so need to be away from this place forever. xx


I hope the company will help fix it, especially if a new pipe is needed. You'll need to put some really big bright markers around it so they can't say they didnt' see it.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and pull the bins to the curb.
Happy Wednesday everyone.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Has anyone heard from jinx lately, she seems to have gone missing. Also missing Pam hope she can get connected up again soon? xx


Funnily enough, I pm'd jinx this morning, I hope all is well xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Thanks, I'm having a little something to eat before 6 o'clock. Admission at 11.


Sending you hugs, see you on the other side!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EST and -4'C (25'F). A repeat of yesterday with sun and a little wind.
> I'm into the hem on Spector. It's a k1, purl thru the back loop hem so it's a little slower than a regular hem, but it matches the hem at the neck. It's going to be a little long, ie. covering my butt, but that should be ok.


I like a top that covers my butt, it's not a sight the world should have to see!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Jinx hasn't been on since Mar 22. Hopefully Flo will let us know if anything is wrong.
> Miss Pam hasn't been on since Mar 14. I'm hoping that they are unpacking and eagerly awaiting their wifi hookup.


Haha, you got there before me, I said the same thing almost word for word, not an original thought in my head!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry, I haven't had a fish finger sandwich done right over here. I'll have to put it on my list for my next visit to England, where it IS done right.


Oh yeah!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I know it might be boring but why can't life be more straightforward. As you know all our trees around us have been cut down and are awaiting being removed. They are now up on site clearing the undergrowth and getting ready to replant it BUT some smartarse driver has managed to burst our water pipe so no water. Neighbour and DH have gone up to see if they can fix it. Oh I so need to be away from this place forever. xx


Oh no!!! You really don't need that, ever but certainly not right now!! Hope it can be fixed quickly!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I hope the company will help fix it, especially if a new pipe is needed. You'll need to put some really big bright markers around it so they can't say they didnt' see it.


The trouble is no-one know exactly where the pipe runs as it was put in years ago. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> The trouble is no-one know exactly where the pipe runs as it was put in years ago. xx


Oh dear! It never rains.......! Hope someone can put this right for you ASAP!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh dear! It never rains.......! Hope someone can put this right for you ASAP!! Xxxx


DH and neighbour have managed to repair it but have informed the site manager that it happened and the man in charge of the digger drivers is supposed to be coming to see us. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> He's just adorable. :sm02: xoxox


That's a nice photo of you Islander. You are lovely.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds as though you've been overdoing it a bit with all your running around, you need a break, hang in there for 13 days. xx


Cannot wait. I really need a break and some FUN.


----------



## SaxonLady

TexasKnitem said:


> Tell him he looks quite smart and handsome in it! My compliments from Texas!


Hello Texas! Pop in again.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Thanks, I'm having a little something to eat before 6 o'clock. Admission at 11.


I hope it goes perfectly for you.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I like a top that covers my butt, it's not a sight the world should have to see!!! xxxx


ditto times two!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

Airport this morning, and one of the other wives turned up which cheered me up no end. Legion meeting this afternoon.


----------



## Kay Knits

LondonChris said:


> This is the jacket I seem to have been knitting for ages. He hated it when I as doing it but loves it now, thank goodness.


Love the hoodie jacket. Can you share pattern information please?


----------



## PurpleFi

WI are starting a cycling group. I thought I'd get one of these. Do you think they'd let me join?


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> WI are starting a cycling group. I thought I'd get one of these. Do you think they'd let me join?


I want one. xx :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> DH and neighbour have managed to repair it but have informed the site manager that it happened and the man in charge of the digger drivers is supposed to be coming to see us. xx


Glad you have water again but you must be due some compensation or a permanent repair! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Cannot wait. I really need a break and some FUN.


We'll see what we can do!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> WI are starting a cycling group. I thought I'd get one of these. Do you think they'd let me join?


Very cool, can I sit in the box?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello all, Andrew has been discharged from the hospital at 9am and is still waiting to come home. He's been waiting all day for his medicines to be given to him to bring home and he's still waiting. Someone else could have had his bed today. No wonder NHS IS IN A STATE. I've just had a text and he is on his way home, crutches and all. 

Donna came this morning and she is fine, the hospital are pleased with her. It's given her the fright of her life, and she's going to take some settling. I don't think she copes with things very well, but we are all different. I have to watch her when she's doing jobs because she's a bit slipshod but I like her. I give out little hints, like when she's steaming the kitchen floor, I have to say, "shall I move the chairs?" She is in surprise that I don't just want a bit of the floor washing, and prefer it all done properly. I don't think I'm ultra house proud, I just want a job done properly. The whole idea is that I can't do certain jobs, that's why I've got her. I think most of thems the same. 

Any sign of Pam? Any sign of jinx? Anyone else missing?


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Glad you have water again but you must be due some compensation or a permanent repair! xxxx


Will see if the boss comes up with anything when he appears. xxxx


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> This is the jacket I seem to have been knitting for ages. He hated it when I as doing it but loves it now, thank goodness.


Oh my gosh ! What a little angel!
He's absolutely adorable and love the jacket on him. Glad he loves it to????


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> I had such an awful night on Sunday that I overslept in this morning. I couldn't even get up to go to lunch with the Vetlettes. Not in a good place ATM.


Sorry you had a bad night. 
Great big giant cyber hug sent your way.????????????


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> WI are starting a cycling group. I thought I'd get one of these. Do you think they'd let me join?


Are you having an off day? Why is the bike not purple! x????o ???? x


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Sorry you had a bad night.
> Great big giant cyber hug sent your way.????????????


Hi Angela, was thinking about you this morning as I saw your sweet wine glass stitch holder on my "special" shelf when I was dusting. Sending hugs.xxxx


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Lots of April showers here and cooler temps. Taking it easy the last few days as I pulled a muscle in my low back, probably from carrying 5 gal buckets of water to do tank changes... every tank gets done on Sunday. I was able to get some Lemon, Phantom and Ember Tetra's recently. And an Amano Shrimp that is incredible, it'll take food away from the fishes. Also some new plants that are in quarantine as I later found them to have "herpes duckweed" with them... horrid stuff. Angela and Kevin are coming back this week sometime... looking forward to it! xoxox


Glad Angela is coming back again to visit???? love the avatar.


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello all, Andrew has been discharged from the hospital at 9am and is still waiting to come home. He's been waiting all day for his medicines to be given to him to bring home and he's still waiting. Someone else could have had his bed today. No wonder NHS IS IN A STATE. I've just had a text and he is on his way home, crutches and all.
> 
> Donna came this morning and she is fine, the hospital are pleased with her. It's given her the fright of her life, and she's going to take some settling. I don't think she copes with things very well, but we are all different. I have to watch her when she's doing jobs because she's a bit slipshod but I like her. I give out little hints, like when she's steaming the kitchen floor, I have to say, "shall I move the chairs?" She is in surprise that I don't just want a bit of the floor washing, and prefer it all done properly. I don't think I'm ultra house proud, I just want a job done properly. The whole idea is that I can't do certain jobs, that's why I've got her. I think most of thems the same.
> 
> Any sign of Pam? Any sign of jinx? Anyone else missing?


I'm like you Susan, if you're going to do it, do it thoroughly and properly. It's hard to find good people that can think without being told these days! I feel for Andrew, someone is not on the ball there either. Sending hugs. xoxo


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Her daughter gets her up, dressed and breakfasted. One son lives down south, her son comes on the afternoon for an hour and I pop in twice to give her a drink and a chat. Andrew should be home tomorrow, everyone helps out.


Your such a wonderful friend????????


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Glad Angela is coming back again to visit???? love the avatar.


Thank you Angela. Our Ang is coming tomorrow and staying till Monday. Going to make us Eggs Benedict for breakfast.. no complaints from me!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> The trouble is no-one know exactly where the pipe runs as it was put in years ago. xx


Oh.. I can relate! xox


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done you, is this something we should make a note of in our diaries. Sounds pretty good to me. xx


YES ! LOL..
I don't cook often because i just don't enjoy doing it. Every once in awhile though ... I'll get an idea and i have to try it. Sometimes it is good , others not as much. This one was good lol.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Your back is like my ankles. They let me know when I've been sitting too long. I need to learn how to knit while walking.
> Hopefully you'll have lots of help with that wood.


Ang is ticked at me as I got this load in before she knew it. I promised her I would leave some next time... :sm17: I used to do a lot of things walking but never knitting, that would be ultra talented!


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Thank you Angela. Our Ang is coming tomorrow and staying till Monday. Going to make us Eggs Benedict for breakfast.. no complaints from me!


I don't know what eggs Benedict is but i shall ask Mr. Google. Sounds good though.


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> YES ! LOL..
> I don't cook often because i just don't enjoy doing it. Every once in awhile though ... I'll get an idea and i have to try it. Sometimes it is good , others not as much. This one was good lol.


When you were squeezing lemons all over I started thinking of Carmen Miranda! :sm02:


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Hi Angela, was thinking about you this morning as I saw your sweet wine glass stitch holder on my "special" shelf when I was dusting. Sending hugs.xxxx


Hugs right back at you !????xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Thank you Angela. Our Ang is coming tomorrow and staying till Monday. Going to make us Eggs Benedict for breakfast.. no complaints from me!


Ooh can I come, love Eggs Benedict? xx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Wow, you really pushed the boat out!! Did you make that up yourself? It sounds delicious - except for the garlic!!


Yup.. Sometimes i just get a hankering for something and I'll make it. LOL... Not often, i don't love cooking.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Could you use something like this?
> http://www.bigalspets.com/ca/python-no-spill-clean-and-fill-aquarium-maintenance-system-25-ft-bonus-water-conditioner.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&adpos=1o3&scid=scplp52619&sc_intid=52619&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIq9Xt7ZCi4QIV8R-tBh2BawIoEAQYAyABEgJAFPD_BwE
> 
> Your tank sounds like it is really colourful. I once was overrun with that duckweed. And even if you get a fish that eats it, they can never eat it fast enough.


I've been thinking of a python hose for a couple of years but they aren't as good a people think and your tanks have to be the right level for vacuuming. Have some plans to make my own with brass couplings that will last much longer. When you retire do you think you will have tanks again? These are the Tetra's that came home with me. The Embers stay under an inch and are sweet. The Lemon Tetra's school beautifully and the Phantom's are nosy! The Amano shrimp just keeps filling his face as fast as his little legs and hands can get to his mouth.. it's hilarious!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I know it might be boring but why can't life be more straightforward. As you know all our trees around us have been cut down and are awaiting being removed. They are now up on site clearing the undergrowth and getting ready to replant it BUT some smartarse driver has managed to burst our water pipe so no water. Neighbour and DH have gone up to see if they can fix it. Oh I so need to be away from this place forever. xx


They should have someone on that pronto.. you shouldn't have to do it. :sm25: :sm14:


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Hello all, Andrew has been discharged from the hospital at 9am and is still waiting to come home. He's been waiting all day for his medicines to be given to him to bring home and he's still waiting. Someone else could have had his bed today. No wonder NHS IS IN A STATE. I've just had a text and he is on his way home, crutches and all.
> 
> Donna came this morning and she is fine, the hospital are pleased with her. It's given her the fright of her life, and she's going to take some settling. I don't think she copes with things very well, but we are all different. I have to watch her when she's doing jobs because she's a bit slipshod but I like her. I give out little hints, like when she's steaming the kitchen floor, I have to say, "shall I move the chairs?" She is in surprise that I don't just want a bit of the floor washing, and prefer it all done properly. I don't think I'm ultra house proud, I just want a job done properly. The whole idea is that I can't do certain jobs, that's why I've got her. I think most of thems the same.
> 
> Any sign of Pam? Any sign of jinx? Anyone else missing?


You've every right to expect things done a certain way. 
Is it through a cleaning service?
I know when i worked for VNA each person i saw i had a sheet that told me exactly how they liked things done before hand, that way i knew what they expected and wanted. Just wondered if they have that.. 
It makes things less awkward for you, so you don't have to nudge anyone to do it the way you want.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Funnily enough, I pm'd jinx this morning, I hope all is well xxxx


Me too. xoxo


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> I've been thinking of a python hose for a couple of years but they aren't as good a people think and your tanks have to be the right level for vacuuming. Have some plans to make my own with brass couplings that will last much longer. When you retire do you think you will have tanks again? These are the Tetra's that came home with me. The Embers stay under an inch and are sweet. The Lemon Tetra's school beautifully and the Phantom's are nosy! The Amano shrimp just keeps filling his face as fast as his little legs and hands can get to his mouth.. it's hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> They should have someone on that pronto.. you shouldn't have to do it. :sm25: :sm14:


What they should do and what the really do are two different things entirely. He did manage to block the pipe so our tank didn't drain completely and was going to do in in his lunch time. Didn't think to come and tell us though, our water just stopped. Neighbour went up to find out what was happening. Still waiting for his boss to come and see us. xx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I like a top that covers my butt, it's not a sight the world should have to see!!! xxxx


Me too again.. these days I cover everything! :sm23: xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> What they should do and what the really do are two different things entirely. He did manage to block the pipe so our tank didn't drain completely and was going to do in in his lunch time. Didn't think to come and tell us though, our water just stopped. Neighbour went up to find out what was happening. Still waiting for his boss to come and see us. xx


I hope you have a few choice words prepared for when he comes. Tell him you want a few boxes of TM for the inconvenience! :sm15: xxx


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Thanks, I'm having a little something to eat before 6 o'clock. Admission at 11.


Sending hugs. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy cool Wales. Salmon and prawn risotto for dinner today so that is all ready to go. Apart from that will probably start another hat today, yes I'm into hats at the moment. Have a good Wednesday, half way through another week. xx


My mouth is watering... Mr. J doesn't take a shine to risotto, that means I have to eat it all. Maybe I'll make some when Ang comes. xxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Thanks for the compliment but I would never do it in a charity shop! Having to rely on volunteers who are great for the most part but if they want time off, they just take it!! How do you run a shop when your helpers just don't turn up if they don't feel like it??!!! :sm16: :sm26: :sm22: xxxx


I guess you would just close it and leave too! :sm23:


----------



## Islander

Laundry is beckoning... Jacky don't take any guff from those guys ok! Everyone have a good evening. xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> My mouth is watering... Mr. J doesn't take a shine to risotto, that means I have to eat it all. Maybe I'll make some when Ang comes. xxx


It was rather tasty. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Laundry is beckoning... Jacky don't take any guff from those guys ok! Everyone have a good evening. xoxox


Don't worry I don't, not gone soft yet like DH. xx


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Me too again.. these days I cover everything! :sm23: xoxo


I buy tunic length shirts to cover my big ol' belly.. Everything rides up on my big ol' butt lol.


----------



## lifeline

Sitting up in bed with a cup of tea DH brought for me. All appears to have gone well and had a reasonable night. Thanks for all your support


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> Sitting up in bed with a cup of tea DH brought for me. All appears to have gone well and had a reasonable night. Thanks for all your support


Glad to here that! Love and gentle hugs!


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Sitting up in bed with a cup of tea DH brought for me. All appears to have gone well and had a reasonable night. Thanks for all your support


So pleased everything went OK now you must take it easy and let everything repair. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a blue skyed and sunny Wales. Had some frost in the night and the temperature went down below freezing but warming up nicely now. Nothing planned for the day but didn't plan for the water to go off yesterday so will just wait and see what the day brings. Have a good one. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:44 am EDT and 1'C (34'F). Clear with showers later, possibly mixed with flurries or other stuff. 
The Events Coordinator at work was walked out the door yesterday. The new CAO is showing that she can make the hard decisions that will save them money. My co-workers are already grumbling that the employee BBQ in the summer has been cancelled. Also posters appeared all over our room announcing that all of IT will be contracted out to Microsoft in 5 years. I have to check to see if our contract is expiring soon. This is the kind of provocative things that they do just before we go into negotiations for the new contract.
I only did a few rows on the Spector. Twisted rib is slow.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a blue skyed and sunny Wales. Had some frost in the night and the temperature went down below freezing but warming up nicely now. Nothing planned for the day but didn't plan for the water to go off yesterday so will just wait and see what the day brings. Have a good one. xx


Will the company be coming back to do anything with the pipe?


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Sitting up in bed with a cup of tea DH brought for me. All appears to have gone well and had a reasonable night. Thanks for all your support


Great. Healing <hugs> sent your way.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:44 am EDT and 1'C (34'F). Clear with showers later, possibly mixed with flurries or other stuff.
> The Events Coordinator at work was walked out the door yesterday. The new CAO is showing that she can make the hard decisions that will save them money. My co-workers are already grumbling that the employee BBQ in the summer has been cancelled. Also posters appeared all over our room announcing that all of IT will be contracted out to Microsoft in 5 years. I have to check to see if our contract is expiring soon. This is the kind of provocative things that they do just before we go into negotiations for the new contract.
> I only did a few rows on the Spector. Twisted rib is slow.


Sounds as though someone is throwing their weight around. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Will the company be coming back to do anything with the pipe?


The pipe is fixed by neighbour and DH but the boss should be coming to see us, we're not holding our breath. xx :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Laundry is beckoning... Jacky don't take any guff from those guys ok! Everyone have a good evening. xoxox


One of those chores that has to be done. Hope you had a good evening.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> What they should do and what the really do are two different things entirely. He did manage to block the pipe so our tank didn't drain completely and was going to do in in his lunch time. Didn't think to come and tell us though, our water just stopped. Neighbour went up to find out what was happening. Still waiting for his boss to come and see us. xx


Why is it that companies can't communicate anymore? Do they need a communication specialist just to let you know what is going on?


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:44 am EDT and 1'C (34'F). Clear with showers later, possibly mixed with flurries or other stuff.
> The Events Coordinator at work was walked out the door yesterday. The new CAO is showing that she can make the hard decisions that will save them money. My co-workers are already grumbling that the employee BBQ in the summer has been cancelled. Also posters appeared all over our room announcing that all of IT will be contracted out to Microsoft in 5 years. I have to check to see if our contract is expiring soon. This is the kind of provocative things that they do just before we go into negotiations for the new contract.
> I only did a few rows on the Spector. Twisted rib is slow.


Work doesn't sound much fun. How long is it until you can retire? Hope things get sorted out. Sending you lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I've been thinking of a python hose for a couple of years but they aren't as good a people think and your tanks have to be the right level for vacuuming. Have some plans to make my own with brass couplings that will last much longer. When you retire do you think you will have tanks again? These are the Tetra's that came home with me. The Embers stay under an inch and are sweet. The Lemon Tetra's school beautifully and the Phantom's are nosy! The Amano shrimp just keeps filling his face as fast as his little legs and hands can get to his mouth.. it's hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your fish are beautiful.
> If I do set up a tank again, I'll have fancy goldfish, like Oranda's or Lionheads. I've had them before and liked them. Although they are little pigs in their tanks.
> That Amano shrimp looks like the blue shrimp that I had at one time. They're sensitive to water acidity and copper. Take everything copper out of the tank. It's too bad that they only live a couple of years.
> I'm glad that you are enjoying your fishy friends.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Yup.. Sometimes i just get a hankering for something and I'll make it. LOL... Not often, i don't love cooking.


Mum insists on being fed at the same time every day, so DD does most of the cooking since mum's meal would always be late if she had to wait until I got home and started cooking. I do get to cook on the weekends. I usually do something bigger, like roasts.
I DO like cooking.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Thank you Angela. Our Ang is coming tomorrow and staying till Monday. Going to make us Eggs Benedict for breakfast.. no complaints from me!





Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh can I come, love Eggs Benedict? xx


Me too! I loved the Eggs Benedict that I had in Victoria.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Ang is ticked at me as I got this load in before she knew it. I promised her I would leave some next time... :sm17: I used to do a lot of things walking but never knitting, that would be ultra talented!


Next time share with Angela! :sm11: 
I'm going to try this.
http://blog.loveknitting.com/how-to-knit-while-walking/


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Thank you Angela. Our Ang is coming tomorrow and staying till Monday. Going to make us Eggs Benedict for breakfast.. no complaints from me!


Have a great visit. And say Hi from me.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a nearly sunny Surrey. Still very mild here.

Had a lovely day yesterday, supermarket followed by fish and chips. Then in the evening a group of our WI went to the theatre to see Calendar Girls. If you don't know the story it's about a Yorkshire WI who produced a nude calendar to raise funds for a cancer charity. It was made into a film and now a musical has been written about it. It was brilliant, some lovely songs (composed by Gary Barlow) and the acting was fantastic. The whole audience were on their feet at the end. Now trying to persuade our President that we should do one!

Nothing much planned for today, may do a bit of washing, but that is it.

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello all, Andrew has been discharged from the hospital at 9am and is still waiting to come home. He's been waiting all day for his medicines to be given to him to bring home and he's still waiting. Someone else could have had his bed today. No wonder NHS IS IN A STATE. I've just had a text and he is on his way home, crutches and all.
> 
> Donna came this morning and she is fine, the hospital are pleased with her. It's given her the fright of her life, and she's going to take some settling. I don't think she copes with things very well, but we are all different. I have to watch her when she's doing jobs because she's a bit slipshod but I like her. I give out little hints, like when she's steaming the kitchen floor, I have to say, "shall I move the chairs?" She is in surprise that I don't just want a bit of the floor washing, and prefer it all done properly. I don't think I'm ultra house proud, I just want a job done properly. The whole idea is that I can't do certain jobs, that's why I've got her. I think most of thems the same.
> 
> Any sign of Pam? Any sign of jinx? Anyone else missing?


How did that happen? Was the hospital chemist away sick? I hope Andrew is able to rest up and get better at home.
Donna may need the reminders, if her mind is on other things.

I haven't seen anything from Pam. Hopefully their moving route didn't go anywhere near the flooded areas in the US. I'm hoping they are just busy unpacking.
Hopefully Jinx, or Flo, will be on soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> WI are starting a cycling group. I thought I'd get one of these. Do you think they'd let me join?


That box would be handy for hauling craft supplies.
The 3 wheeled motorbikes around here usually have the double wheels at the front. And you need both a car driver's license AND a motorcycle license for them.
You would need to paint it purple. (With yarn balls :sm11: )


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> How did that happen? Was the hospital chemist away sick? I hope Andrew is able to rest up and get better at home.
> Donna may need the reminders, if her mind is on other things.
> 
> I haven't seen anything from Pam. Hopefully their moving route didn't go anywhere near the flooded areas in the US. I'm hoping they are just busy unpacking.
> Hopefully Jinx, or Flo, will be on soon.


Re getting your drugs from hospital, that seems to be just the norm, many a time I have had to wait for my drugs before being discharged sometimes for hours. Usually I've been kicked out of my bed and had to wait in the visitors room. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Airport this morning, and one of the other wives turned up which cheered me up no end. Legion meeting this afternoon.


I hope you are feeling more UP today.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Next time share with Angela! :sm11:
> I'm going to try this.
> http://blog.loveknitting.com/how-to-knit-while-walking/


Interesting article, let me know how you get one. I have done it a bit, but nearly fell in the canal when I was walking along the tow path!. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> The trouble is no-one know exactly where the pipe runs as it was put in years ago. xx


If it is a metal pipe, a metal detector should find it.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a nearly sunny Surrey. Still very mild here.
> 
> Had a lovely day yesterday, supermarket followed by fish and chips. Then in the evening a group of our WI went to the theatre to see Calendar Girls. If you don't know the story it's about a Yorkshire WI who produced a nude calendar to raise funds for a cancer charity. It was made into a film and now a musical has been written about it. It was brilliant, some lovely songs (composed by Gary Barlow) and the acting was fantastic. The whole audience were on their feet at the end. Now trying to persuade our President that we should do one!
> 
> Nothing much planned for today, may do a bit of washing, but that is it.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


I saw the film. It was well done.
Happy Thursday. Knit Night for me.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> That box would be handy for hauling craft supplies.
> The 3 wheeled motorbikes around here usually have the double wheels at the front. And you need both a car driver's license AND a motorcycle license for them.
> You would need to paint it purple. (With yarn balls :sm11: )


This one,a Harley, was at the local fish and chip shop where the silver bikers (about 100 off them) meet every Wednesday. Definitely would have to be painted purple for me. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I saw the film. It was well done.
> Happy Thursday. Knit Night for me.


You'd love the film xx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Interesting article, let me know how you get one. I have done it a bit, but nearly fell in the canal when I was walking along the tow path!. xxx


Ooops. I'll remember not to try it on the path beside the lake. :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds as though someone is throwing their weight around. xx


We get that a lot with female executives around here. They all feel that they have to prove they are more [email protected]@ than the men. It hurts employee relations, but they don't care.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Work doesn't sound much fun. How long is it until you can retire? Hope things get sorted out. Sending you lots of love and hugs xxxx


I won't be retiring soon enough. I just try to stay out of range.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
I'm taking my knitting with me so I can go to Knit Night on the way home tonight.
Everyone have a lovely day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> If it is a metal pipe, a metal detector should find it.


No. plastic. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> WI are starting a cycling group. I thought I'd get one of these. Do you think they'd let me join?


I want one of those!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> We'll see what we can do!! xxxx


You will succeed whatever you do.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Sorry you had a bad night.
> Great big giant cyber hug sent your way.????????????


always a help! xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I don't know what eggs Benedict is but i shall ask Mr. Google. Sounds good though.


They are delicious. Posh breakfast!


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Sitting up in bed with a cup of tea DH brought for me. All appears to have gone well and had a reasonable night. Thanks for all your support


Great news. Stay in that bed if you feel like it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Interesting article, let me know how you get one. I have done it a bit, but nearly fell in the canal when I was walking along the tow path!. xxx


Linda and I were in TN supervising the house building and went to an artisan fair. A lady was doing a lucet cord and had the working yarn on a holder like this.

If you see one that's for sale online somewhere, let me know. Thanks.

https://www.google.com/search?q=yarn+ball+wrist+holder&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari#imgrc=2Y8RsoDVlgrf4M:


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you are feeling more UP today.


I'm collecting the twins from school today. I shall take them to Hobby Lobby as they have half price on Sharpies ATM and they are normally far too expensive. That will mean subjecting myself to looking at yarn of course, but needs must!


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Linda and I were in TN supervising the house building and went to an artisan fair. A lady was doing a lucet cord and had the working yarn on a holder like this.
> 
> If you see one that's for sale online somewhere, let me know. Thanks.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=yarn+ball+wrist+holder&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari#imgrc=2Y8RsoDVlgrf4M:


Like your new avatar, will the house be ready to move in on Monday? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I'm collecting the twins from school today. I shall take them to Hobby Lobby as they have half price on Sharpies ATM and they are normally far too expensive. That will mean subjecting myself to looking at yarn of course, but needs must!


I've got the same problem tomorrow, need to get some yarn to bring to Norfolk, just enough for a hat or something but can I walk passed the rest of it? xx :sm16: :sm16: :sm15:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Like your new avatar, will the house be ready to move in on Monday? xx


No, not yet. But, they're making quick progress now. The floors, doors (except garage) are in. The cabinets and tile are in the garage. Appliances will be delivered next week. The builder says we'll have a walk through mid April and then close at end of the month. We're committed to DGS through 5/8 while DD is traveling so we'll shoot for that date.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I've got the same problem tomorrow, need to get some yarn to bring to Norfolk, just enough for a hat or something but can I walk passed the rest of it? xx :sm16: :sm16: :sm15:


Hope we'll be going to the ysrn shop in Downham Market......Just to look of course????????????????????????


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Sitting up in bed with a cup of tea DH brought for me. All appears to have gone well and had a reasonable night. Thanks for all your support


Glad to hear all went well love, here's to getting you back on your feet in time to enjoy your Easter break!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:44 am EDT and 1'C (34'F). Clear with showers later, possibly mixed with flurries or other stuff.
> The Events Coordinator at work was walked out the door yesterday. The new CAO is showing that she can make the hard decisions that will save them money. My co-workers are already grumbling that the employee BBQ in the summer has been cancelled. Also posters appeared all over our room announcing that all of IT will be contracted out to Microsoft in 5 years. I have to check to see if our contract is expiring soon. This is the kind of provocative things that they do just before we go into negotiations for the new contract.
> I only did a few rows on the Spector. Twisted rib is slow.


Your company sound tough, hope they don't give you too much grief before your new contract is settled!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Me too! I loved the Eggs Benedict that I had in Victoria.


Oh dear, I can't remember where we ate there and what I had, can you help?!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Linda and I were in TN supervising the house building and went to an artisan fair. A lady was doing a lucet cord and had the working yarn on a holder like this.
> 
> If you see one that's for sale online somewhere, let me know. Thanks.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=yarn+ball+wrist+holder&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari#imgrc=2Y8RsoDVlgrf4M:


Hi Jeanette, how is it going? When do you move into your new house? Don't forget to pm your new address!! Is this the same thing?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lacis-LB62-Thread-Ball-Holder/dp/B000QHDCH0


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> No, not yet. But, they're making quick progress now. The floors, doors (except garage) are in. The cabinets and tile are in the garage. Appliances will be delivered next week. The builder says we'll have a walk through mid April and then close at end of the month. We're committed to DGS through 5/8 while DD is traveling so we'll shoot for that date.


That'll soon come around and I expect you are glad of the break between moving out and moving in!!! xxxx


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:44 am EDT and 1'C (34'F). Clear with showers later, possibly mixed with flurries or other stuff.
> The Events Coordinator at work was walked out the door yesterday. The new CAO is showing that she can make the hard decisions that will save them money. My co-workers are already grumbling that the employee BBQ in the summer has been cancelled. Also posters appeared all over our room announcing that all of IT will be contracted out to Microsoft in 5 years. I have to check to see if our contract is expiring soon. This is the kind of provocative things that they do just before we go into negotiations for the new contract.
> I only did a few rows on the Spector. Twisted rib is slow.


How long have you been with the company? I think that would definitely be scary to hear all the changes. The company i worked for started a new trend when i was there. Mass firing of managers every 9 yrs. No one hit the 10 yr. mark without taking a pay cut and new title. It was under handed of them. But somehow they got away with managers being excluded from the union.
How long till you get to retire?


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Next time share with Angela! :sm11:
> I'm going to try this.
> http://blog.loveknitting.com/how-to-knit-while-walking/


I've not completely mastered knitting without looking yet. Gimme a few years and maybe I'll have it lol.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Hi Jeanette, how is it going? When do you move into your new house? Don't forget to pm your new address!! Is this the same thing?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lacis-LB62-Thread-Ball-Holder/dp/B000QHDCH0


Yes, just not as fancy.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> That'll soon come around and I expect you are glad of the break between moving out and moving in!!! xxxx


Yes, I'm definitely enjoying being a guest in our kids' homes. I'll go down to other daughter's next week and then back up to son's after that.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> WI are starting a cycling group. I thought I'd get one of these. Do you think they'd let me join?


I would totally have to have a glittery purple one with matching helmet lol.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a nearly sunny Surrey. Still very mild here.
> 
> Had a lovely day yesterday, supermarket followed by fish and chips. Then in the evening a group of our WI went to the theatre to see Calendar Girls. If you don't know the story it's about a Yorkshire WI who produced a nude calendar to raise funds for a cancer charity. It was made into a film and now a musical has been written about it. It was brilliant, some lovely songs (composed by Gary Barlow) and the acting was fantastic. The whole audience were on their feet at the end. Now trying to persuade our President that we should do one!
> 
> Nothing much planned for today, may do a bit of washing, but that is it.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


That movie was awesome.????


----------



## Patrice B-Z

If not, start your own group! I love them and the CanAm spiders!!


----------



## LondonChris

Your hair suits you short. Look after yourself. Xxx


Islander said:


> Short hair, 12 yrs ago. I'm sure they will do some wood, they're good kids! Backs feeling better... just have to keep moving that's the secret! xoxox


----------



## LondonChris

All I seem to do lately is get in dreadful muddles. Making a cardigan & im sure the patten isn't right. Of course it couldn't possibly be me!! Be warned it maybe going away with me, I'm sure someone might read it through with me.


London Girl said:


> Can't beat a fish finger sarnie!! Sorry about your knitting but as George Michael once said "If you're gonna do it, do it right"!!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Sounds very tasty.


linkan said:


> Okay ladies..and Lisa lol.
> Don't freak out, but i cooked dinner tonight and i should have taken pics because it was awesome!
> 
> I took a spring mix of lettuce and spinach, fresh parsley, and a tiny bit of fresh cilantro. Roasted garlic cloves in grape seed oil , tomato and onion. I chopped everything up , added lemon zest and lemon fresh squeezed by me lol. And let that sit together and marry a little.
> A fee splashesof grape seed oil gave it a sheen and some extra flavor.
> Then i put onions in the pan with steak strips and more grape seed oil .
> A little lemon squeeze .. LOL
> And then filled pocket pita's with it all....
> It was goooooood lol dh liked it. ????


----------



## LondonChris

Thinking of you. Hugs. Xxxxxx


lifeline said:


> Thanks, I'm having a little something to eat before 6 o'clock. Admission at 11.


----------



## LondonChris

First thing is the best fish fingers & white bread, well that’s what I think.


----------



## LondonChris

Wish I had one of them instead of my scooter, that's great!


PurpleFi said:


> WI are starting a cycling group. I thought I'd get one of these. Do you think they'd let me join?


----------



## LondonChris

Now take it easy! Hugs. Xxxx


lifeline said:


> Sitting up in bed with a cup of tea DH brought for me. All appears to have gone well and had a reasonable night. Thanks for all your support


----------



## London Girl

Hello my lovelies! I just heard from Flo and jinx is not very well at the moment but will be back with us soon! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Wish I had one of them instead of my scooter, that's great!


You could drive us to Norfolk and I'd sit in the back!!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> First thing is the best fish fingers & white bread, well that's what I think.


I agree!!


----------



## LondonChris

Afternoon all, it’s a beautiful day here, not been out but enjoyed looking at the garden. Spent most of today on the iPad & phone today. Now sitting quietly with my Oscar, he is lying on the sofa, just chilling!! The boys are staying tonight as it’s choir night, hope they go to sleep before she gets home. Kaz has been helping my friend at church for the past 2 days, they have been doing Easter things with the local school. It’s kept my Kaz busy, she’s not good at the moment. Her dear husband is trying to be more friendly, wanted to take the boys to visit his new home (& family!). Kaz was in pieces, she has told him a NO, I suggested he came up here & spent longer than an hour with the boys. Just home he does turn up while I’m away because I really would like to see him, not!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all, it's a beautiful day here, not been out but enjoyed looking at the garden. Spent most of today on the iPad & phone today. Now sitting quietly with my Oscar, he is lying on the sofa, just chilling!! The boys are staying tonight as it's choir night, hope they go to sleep before she gets home. Kaz has been helping my friend at church for the past 2 days, they have been doing Easter things with the local school. It's kept my Kaz busy, she's not good at the moment. Her dear husband is trying to be more friendly, wanted to take the boys to visit his new home (& family!). Kaz was in pieces, she has told him a NO, I suggested he came up here & spent longer than an hour with the boys. Just home he does turn up while I'm away because I really would like to see him, not!


Oh dear, such a difficult situation, I feel for you all as I know how close you all are. Xxxx


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Now take it easy! Hugs. Xxxx


Thanks, taking it easy, just awake from an afternoon nap. Now DH is making me a coffee ☕


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Hello my lovelies! I just heard from Flo and jinx is not very well at the moment but will be back with us soon! Xxxx


Thanks for reporting back to us, now to hear from Pam


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Your fish are beautiful.
> If I do set up a tank again, I'll have fancy goldfish, like Oranda's or Lionheads. I've had them before and liked them. Although they are little pigs in their tanks.
> That Amano shrimp looks like the blue shrimp that I had at one time. They're sensitive to water acidity and copper. Take everything copper out of the tank. It's too bad that they only live a couple of years.
> I'm glad that you are enjoying your fishy friends.


Even have to be careful with plant fertilizers..I think I'm going to get some Red Cherry Shrimp too.
Everything is flourishing and plants are all growing well. I have the dreaded "tankiitis" the quarantine tank has fish in it now and have started a 5 gal fry tank. I'll try to video the fish one day. Have a gold bristle nose one order, can hardly wait!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Even have to be careful with plant fertilizers..I think I'm going to get some Red Cherry Shrimp too.
> Everything is flourishing and plants are all growing well. I have the dreaded "tankiitis" the quarantine tank has fish in it now and have started a 5 gal fry tank. I'll try to video the fish one day. Have a gold bristle nose one order, can hardly wait!


How do you buy your fish Trish (that rhymes!) Do you get them online or is there a shop near you that sells all these exotic varieties? xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> How do you buy your fish Trish (that rhymes!) Do you get them online or is there a shop near you that sells all these exotic varieties? xxxx


When I can get to the LFS I will pick up the odd new fish June, I'm almost at my quota for tank space. I haven't been out for 2 months until the other day. Might take a quick jaunt down to Duncan while Angela is here. I've never tried ordering online, some places won't send unless you pick up from the post office... hard for me to get to these days. xoxox


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all, it's a beautiful day here, not been out but enjoyed looking at the garden. Spent most of today on the iPad & phone today. Now sitting quietly with my Oscar, he is lying on the sofa, just chilling!! The boys are staying tonight as it's choir night, hope they go to sleep before she gets home. Kaz has been helping my friend at church for the past 2 days, they have been doing Easter things with the local school. It's kept my Kaz busy, she's not good at the moment. Her dear husband is trying to be more friendly, wanted to take the boys to visit his new home (& family!). Kaz was in pieces, she has told him a NO, I suggested he came up here & spent longer than an hour with the boys. Just home he does turn up while I'm away because I really would like to see him, not!


((((❤ ❤ ❤ ❤ ))))


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Hello my lovelies! I just heard from Flo and jinx is not very well at the moment but will be back with us soon! Xxxx


Thank you for seeing that Jinx is ok, hope she's back soon. Sending you hugs Jinx. xoxox


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Thanks, taking it easy, just awake from an afternoon nap. Now DH is making me a coffee ☕


Enjoy your coffee Rebecca and go easy now. xoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Hope we'll be going to the ysrn shop in Downham Market......Just to look of course????????????????????????


yep right... just to look! :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I've been to the first funeral of the week. It was, as normal, sad. We were invited to the wake but a lady called Pam and myself went to the local cafe and had a coffee. That was enough for us. Tomorrow we have Kathleen's, and marg wants all her own way with what we do, I'm a bit miffed actually . The church is very small so we have to be there early so John is going to take us, we'll, I don't mind going in my own car. But if it's standing room only I'll be coming out and getting my own car and following the corsage to the crem, as there a service there too. She just wants to go to the church, which I don't mind but if I can't get in then I'm going on my own to the crem. Everything has to be her time, she drives me mad. 

Karen, Andy and myself had a laugh today. I went in to make them a drink and they are each sitting on a chair with their legs out and twin blankets over them. I said they were twins and I was going to send their daughter a photo of them . You've got to laugh or they'd go mad. Andy has to get up every hour and walk round a bit, but...if he makes a cup of tea he can't carry it cos he's on crutches.

I'm debating weather to go up to Stephens after tomorrow's funeral, I'll wait and see how things pan out. 

Rebecca I hope you are doing alright,
Pam, where are you girl
Jinx I hope you are back on here tonight.
Anyone else I love yawl.....


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, I can't remember where we ate there and what I had, can you help?!!! :sm23: xxxx


All I can remember is Josephine's delicious Salmon! ???? xoxox


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> How long have you been with the company? I think that would definitely be scary to hear all the changes. The company i worked for started a new trend when i was there. Mass firing of managers every 9 yrs. No one hit the 10 yr. mark without taking a pay cut and new title. It was under handed of them. But somehow they got away with managers being excluded from the union.
> How long till you get to retire?


No one's safe these days, I've been bumped many times and had to start over again. Senority does that when anyone's displaced. xxxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Ooops. I'll remember not to try it on the path beside the lake. :sm09:


I'd be worried I be too distracted, trip or get mugged... of course you do have the benefit of poking undesirables with a pointy needle. :sm15:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> We get that a lot with female executives around here. They all feel that they have to prove they are more [email protected]@ than the men. It hurts employee relations, but they don't care.


I had a head nurse that was like that. One Halloween when she was away, one of the floor nurse's got her spare uniform ( she wore navy ) and dressed up as her! Had to take a double take as she usually didn't work nights and it was a relief to know we didn't have to walk on cracked ice. Some of the more cheeky nurses used to call her and wake her up at 3 a.m in the morning and hang up... now if she had changed her ways she would have been very loved by all.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Hello my lovelies! I just heard from Flo and jinx is not very well at the moment but will be back with us soon! Xxxx


Thanks for telling us June.....come on jinx come on Bonny lass....sending you healing hands.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Your fish are beautiful.
> If I do set up a tank again, I'll have fancy goldfish, like Oranda's or Lionheads. I've had them before and liked them. Although they are little pigs in their tanks.
> That Amano shrimp looks like the blue shrimp that I had at one time. They're sensitive to water acidity and copper. Take everything copper out of the tank. It's too bad that they only live a couple of years.
> I'm glad that you are enjoying your fishy friends.


The Lionhead's and Oranda's are wonderful, sort of like puppies, but man are they dirty!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Have a great visit. And say Hi from me.


I sure will!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a nearly sunny Surrey. Still very mild here.
> 
> Had a lovely day yesterday, supermarket followed by fish and chips. Then in the evening a group of our WI went to the theatre to see Calendar Girls. If you don't know the story it's about a Yorkshire WI who produced a nude calendar to raise funds for a cancer charity. It was made into a film and now a musical has been written about it. It was brilliant, some lovely songs (composed by Gary Barlow) and the acting was fantastic. The whole audience were on their feet at the end. Now trying to persuade our President that we should do one!
> 
> Nothing much planned for today, may do a bit of washing, but that is it.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


I've seen that film and it was brilliant as well as the calendar online! Send me a copy when you do your's.... how come there are no naked emoji's? :sm04:


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Your hair suits you short. Look after yourself. Xxx


Thanks Chris, I don't know if I could do it that short again, it was only an inch long. xoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've been to the first funeral of the week. It was, as normal, sad. We were invited to the wake but a lady called Pam and myself went to the local cafe and had a coffee. That was enough for us. Tomorrow we have Kathleen's, and marg wants all her own way with what we do, I'm a bit miffed actually . The church is very small so we have to be there early so John is going to take us, we'll, I don't mind going in my own car. But if it's standing room only I'll be coming out and getting my own car and following the corsage to the crem, as there a service there too. She just wants to go to the church, which I don't mind but if I can't get in then I'm going on my own to the crem. Everything has to be her time, she drives me mad.
> 
> Karen, Andy and myself had a laugh today. I went in to make them a drink and they are each sitting on a chair with their legs out and twin blankets over them. I said they were twins and I was going to send their daughter a photo of them . You've got to laugh or they'd go mad. Andy has to get up every hour and walk round a bit, but...if he makes a cup of tea he can't carry it cos he's on crutches.
> 
> I'm debating weather to go up to Stephens after tomorrow's funeral, I'll wait and see how things pan out.
> 
> Rebecca I hope you are doing alright,
> Pam, where are you girl
> Jinx I hope you are back on here tonight.
> Anyone else I love yawl.....


You need a break from sending people off. Hope some fun things are around the corner.. hugs. xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I've seen that film and it was brilliant as well as the calendar online! Send me a copy when you do your's.... how come there are no naked emoji's? :sm04:


????????


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> When I can get to the LFS I will pick up the odd new fish June, I'm almost at my quota for tank space. I haven't been out for 2 months until the other day. Might take a quick jaunt down to Duncan while Angela is here. I've never tried ordering online, some places won't send unless you pick up from the post office... hard for me to get to these days. xoxox


What is the LFS? Something Fish something, I suspect!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've been to the first funeral of the week. It was, as normal, sad. We were invited to the wake but a lady called Pam and myself went to the local cafe and had a coffee. That was enough for us. Tomorrow we have Kathleen's, and marg wants all her own way with what we do, I'm a bit miffed actually . The church is very small so we have to be there early so John is going to take us, we'll, I don't mind going in my own car. But if it's standing room only I'll be coming out and getting my own car and following the corsage to the crem, as there a service there too. She just wants to go to the church, which I don't mind but if I can't get in then I'm going on my own to the crem. Everything has to be her time, she drives me mad.
> 
> Karen, Andy and myself had a laugh today. I went in to make them a drink and they are each sitting on a chair with their legs out and twin blankets over them. I said they were twins and I was going to send their daughter a photo of them . You've got to laugh or they'd go mad. Andy has to get up every hour and walk round a bit, but...if he makes a cup of tea he can't carry it cos he's on crutches.
> 
> I'm debating weather to go up to Stephens after tomorrow's funeral, I'll wait and see how things pan out.
> 
> Rebecca I hope you are doing alright,
> Pam, where are you girl
> Jinx I hope you are back on here tonight.
> Anyone else I love yawl.....


When my son was on crutches, he would make a hot drink and put it in a little vacuum flask, it worked really well!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

RookieRetiree said:


> Linda and I were in TN supervising the house building and went to an artisan fair. A lady was doing a lucet cord and had the working yarn on a holder like this.
> 
> If you see one that's for sale online somewhere, let me know. Thanks.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=yarn+ball+wrist+holder&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari#imgrc=2Y8RsoDVlgrf4M:


I haven't seen those but these are cool
https://www.etsy.com/listing/667484783/wrist-knitting-project-bag-with-woodland?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=yarn+ball+wrist+holder&ref=sc_gallery-2-14&plkey=c190b779189929f00985ceadb530dd3cfff84fc8%3A667484783&pro=1


----------



## binkbrice

RookieRetiree said:


> Linda and I were in TN supervising the house building and went to an artisan fair. A lady was doing a lucet cord and had the working yarn on a holder like this.
> 
> If you see one that's for sale online somewhere, let me know. Thanks.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=yarn+ball+wrist+holder&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari#imgrc=2Y8RsoDVlgrf4M:


I found this 
https://halcyonyarn.com/multi_craft/7750000H/wrist-yarn-holder-by-handy-hands?gclid=Cj0KCQjw4fHkBRDcARIsACV58_FsE2uI_i0NSeW0w47a_dUd4wY1OGxPajTK-o8WsxGpYp36gilE4rIaAjG7EALw_wcB


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Hello my lovelies! I just heard from Flo and jinx is not very well at the moment but will be back with us soon! Xxxx


Thank you for letting us know!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> What is the LFS? Something Fish something, I suspect!! xxxx


Local fish shop?


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Enjoy your coffee Rebecca and go easy now. xoxox


It's my intention


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> I haven't seen those but these are cool
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/667484783/wrist-knitting-project-bag-with-woodland?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=yarn+ball+wrist+holder&ref=sc_gallery-2-14&plkey=c190b779189929f00985ceadb530dd3cfff84fc8%3A667484783&pro=1


I agree.


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> I found this
> https://halcyonyarn.com/multi_craft/7750000H/wrist-yarn-holder-by-handy-hands?gclid=Cj0KCQjw4fHkBRDcARIsACV58_FsE2uI_i0NSeW0w47a_dUd4wY1OGxPajTK-o8WsxGpYp36gilE4rIaAjG7EALw_wcB


Not as fancy, but functional!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hugs, Jinx.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> What is the LFS? Something Fish something, I suspect!! xxxx


Just another acronym for local fish shop. xoxo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Just another acronym for local fish shop. xoxo


Oh, OK! ???? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh, OK! ???? Xxxx


You're having a sneaky look aren't you?xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> When I can get to the LFS I will pick up the odd new fish June, I'm almost at my quota for tank space. I haven't been out for 2 months until the other day. Might take a quick jaunt down to Duncan while Angela is here. I've never tried ordering online, some places won't send unless you pick up from the post office... hard for me to get to these days. xoxox





London =Girl said:


> What is the LFS? Something Fish something, I suspect!! xxxx


Perhaps it means " Local Fish Store", :sm06: ????????????


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I haven't seen those but these are cool
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/667484783/wrist-knitting-project-bag-with-woodland?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=yarn+ball+wrist+holder&ref=sc_gallery-2-14&plkey=c190b779189929f00985ceadb530dd3cfff84fc8%3A667484783&pro=1


I wanted to make you one of these but never got around to it yet...????


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I found this
> https://halcyonyarn.com/multi_craft/7750000H/wrist-yarn-holder-by-handy-hands?gclid=Cj0KCQjw4fHkBRDcARIsACV58_FsE2uI_i0NSeW0w47a_dUd4wY1OGxPajTK-o8WsxGpYp36gilE4rIaAjG7EALw_wcB


I would think just the weight of the yarn would make that wire uncomfortable... That's why i liked the idea of the bag one. . idk.. My wrists get tender and sore easy since the carpal tunnel , even after the surgeries. I wanna see how people review it. . . comfort and function wise.


----------



## linkan

Had a great day today.. I didn't turn on the tv, i sewed the rest of my pieces into their tube shape. Took Jen and sweet pea out for ice cream and then to the park.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Had a great day today.. I didn't turn on the tv i sewed the rest of my pieces into their tube shape. Took Jen and sweet pea out for ice cream and then to the park.


Sounds like fun!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I would think just the weight of the yarn would make that wire uncomfortable... That's why i liked the idea of the bag one. . idk.. My wrists get tender and sore easy since the carpal tunnel , even after the surgeries. I wanna see how people review it. . . comfort and function wise.


I would think so too, I like the bag idea way more!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Had a great day today.. I didn't turn on the tv, i sewed the rest of my pieces into their tube shape. Took Jen and sweet pea out for ice cream and then to the park.


You were at Perrin park!


----------



## linkan

They have an art wall on the side of the building at the park we went to. It's the one right in our town center.


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> You were at Perrin park!


No , speed park


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Had a great day today.. I didn't turn on the tv, i sewed the rest of my pieces into their tube shape. Took Jen and sweet pea out for ice cream and then to the park.


Love these pictures so good!


----------



## linkan

linkan said:


> They have an art wall on the side of the building at the park we went to. It's the one right in our town center.


Technically.. It's right outside our town .. In speed Indiana .But the two things are so close we just consider it that way lol.. Heck you blink and you pass through my town it's so small.


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Love these pictures so good!


Yeah... I'm gonna kill her for putting me and the bumble bee on Facebook lol ! :sm12:


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Had a great day today.. I didn't turn on the tv, i sewed the rest of my pieces into their tube shape. Took Jen and sweet pea out for ice cream and then to the park.


Fun! Matching pink Ts


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> I would think just the weight of the yarn would make that wire uncomfortable... That's why i liked the idea of the bag one. . idk.. My wrists get tender and sore easy since the carpal tunnel , even after the surgeries. I wanna see how people review it. . . comfort and function wise.


It seemed to be more like thick jewelry wire on the wrist, but will wait for someone who has tried it out. It is made for the crochet thread balls and cakes.


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Fun! Matching pink Ts


Hi Rebecca, how you feeling today? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales although the valley was thick with mist when we got up. All cleared away now. Shopping today as I don't seem to have been for ages and anyway need to get my train ticket and some yarn to take to Norfolk. Only a little bit. Have a good day nearly weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I would think just the weight of the yarn would make that wire uncomfortable... That's why i liked the idea of the bag one. . idk.. My wrists get tender and sore easy since the carpal tunnel , even after the surgeries. I wanna see how people review it. . . comfort and function wise.


I think the little bag would be better and you could add a couple of pockets on the outside for bits and bobs. Easy enough to make. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Had a great day today.. I didn't turn on the tv, i sewed the rest of my pieces into their tube shape. Took Jen and sweet pea out for ice cream and then to the park.


Lovely photos xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> You're having a sneaky look aren't you?xxxx


No, I'm embarrassed, I've seen LYS here often enough, I should have worked it out!! :sm12: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am suffering today from my walk into town yesterday, my legs are really playing up, but no probs as I sat down all afternoon and crocheted around all my woven square to give them a good edge to sew up.

Jacky did you get my email? What time does your train get in? Looking forward to catching up with everyone in Norfolk.

Jinx, hope you are getting better, healing hugs and love.

Got some of the WI girls coming this afternoon so we can attached the knitted squares to the backing sheet. Our town is coming together.

Happy Friday everyone. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> No, I'm embarrassed, I've seen LYS here often enough, I should have worked it out!! :sm12: xxxx


It was getting late. Perhaps the brain had gone to bed. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am suffering today from my walk into town yesterday, my legs are really playing up, but no probs as I sat down all afternoon and crocheted around all my woven square to give them a good edge to sew up.
> 
> Jacky did you get my email? What time does your train get in? Looking forward to catching up with everyone in Norfolk.
> 
> Jinx, hope you are getting better, healing hugs and love.
> 
> Got some of the WI girls coming this afternoon so we can attached the knitted squares to the backing sheet. Our town is coming together.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


Morning, I am going over to Norfolk on Sunday so will get a taxi to Crew Yard Monday afternoon. Really must get my case out and decide whether to bring winter or summer stuff. Summer takes up less room so might have to unpack some boxes and dig them out again. xx :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, I am going over to Norfolk on Sunday so will get a taxi to Crew Yard Monday afternoon. Really must get my case out and decide whether to bring winter or summer stuff. Summer takes up less room so might have to unpack some boxes and dig them out again. xx :sm16:


I think the weather is going to be pretty much as it is now so I think layers are the answer. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EST and 4'C (39'F). Sunny today with DOUBLE DIGIT temperatures, ... before it snows tomorrow. We won't see double digit temperatures again until Friday next week.
Knit Night was a little quiet last night. There were several other meetings on at the same time and people were there instead. Port Hope's Fibre festival will be on tomorrow, but their Facebook page from last year has not been updated, and still says the event is cancelled.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am suffering today from my walk into town yesterday, my legs are really playing up, but no probs as I sat down all afternoon and crocheted around all my woven square to give them a good edge to sew up.
> 
> Jacky did you get my email? What time does your train get in? Looking forward to catching up with everyone in Norfolk.
> 
> Jinx, hope you are getting better, healing hugs and love.
> 
> Got some of the WI girls coming this afternoon so we can attached the knitted squares to the backing sheet. Our town is coming together.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


Happy Friday. Take it easy today. If you have to sew something up, having company should make it more enjoyable.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I would think just the weight of the yarn would make that wire uncomfortable... That's why i liked the idea of the bag one. . idk.. My wrists get tender and sore easy since the carpal tunnel , even after the surgeries. I wanna see how people review it. . . comfort and function wise.





PurpleFi said:


> I think the little bag would be better and you could add a couple of pockets on the outside for bits and bobs. Easy enough to make. xx


I have a small bag for my sock projects. It has a draw string at the top and longish straps. I could easily hang it from my wrist or waist. I need to make a bag like it because this one is a thin nylon material and the pointy sock needles go through the fabric all the time. Good thing I use a circular and magic loop because I would lose DPNs through the fabric.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Had a great day today.. I didn't turn on the tv, i sewed the rest of my pieces into their tube shape. Took Jen and sweet pea out for ice cream and then to the park.


Fun pictures. Even the dog got some ice cream. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> The Lionhead's and Oranda's are wonderful, sort of like puppies, but man are they dirty!


That's a good comparison. They are very responsive when they see someone come near their tank.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I had a head nurse that was like that. One Halloween when she was away, one of the floor nurse's got her spare uniform ( she wore navy ) and dressed up as her! Had to take a double take as she usually didn't work nights and it was a relief to know we didn't have to walk on cracked ice. Some of the more cheeky nurses used to call her and wake her up at 3 a.m in the morning and hang up... now if she had changed her ways she would have been very loved by all.


ooo, How long did she last?


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I'd be worried I be too distracted, trip or get mugged... of course you do have the benefit of poking undesirables with a pointy needle. :sm15:


I think I will just try knitting while walking while in the house or around the yard first.


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Rebecca, how you feeling today? xx


Less tired, but more uncomfortable. I will keep on taking the painkillers


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales although the valley was thick with mist when we got up. All cleared away now. Shopping today as I don't seem to have been for ages and anyway need to get my train ticket and some yarn to take to Norfolk. Only a little bit. Have a good day nearly weekend. xx


Go on, get a bit more than a little bit :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I would think just the weight of the yarn would make that wire uncomfortable... That's why i liked the idea of the bag one. . idk.. My wrists get tender and sore easy since the carpal tunnel , even after the surgeries. I wanna see how people review it. . . comfort and function wise.


I agree, the cloth one would be much more comfortable!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> No one's safe these days, I've been bumped many times and had to start over again. Senority does that when anyone's displaced. xxxx


I'm lucky that way that I have more seniority than everyone in my section. And I have done most of their jobs in the past, so they would have to get rid of our entire section before they could get rid of me. So long as I keep my head down and don't get into trouble myself. 
I was wrong about the date for my pension lockdown. I thought it was December of this year, but it turns out it is April of next year. After that date, they can't do anything that will reduce my pension. Mind you, the longer that I can continue to contribute, the better my finances will be. Some people have their own personal pension or rental income and the lockdown pension amount is enough. I've never been able to accumulate much in the way of savings so I need to work longer.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Had a great day today.. I didn't turn on the tv, i sewed the rest of my pieces into their tube shape. Took Jen and sweet pea out for ice cream and then to the park.


Wonderful pictures of you and your girls, you are all positively blooming!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, I can't remember where we ate there and what I had, can you help?!!! xxxx





Islander said:


> All I can remember is Josephine's delicious Salmon! ???? xoxox


It was the Irish Times Pub on Bastion street in Victoria. I found it on Google maps because of the craft market that was in the street beside it.
You had 2 eggs, I think sunny side up, and hash browns. You weren't impressed with the eggs, they were overdone, which is probably why you don't remember.
I had the eggs benedict on english muffin but no hash brown potatoes.
Josephine had fried mushrooms, tomatoes, hash brown potatoes. I think she also had a pancake. There was one on the table.
And everyone had orange slices and melon slices.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, I am going over to Norfolk on Sunday so will get a taxi to Crew Yard Monday afternoon. Really must get my case out and decide whether to bring winter or summer stuff. Summer takes up less room so might have to unpack some boxes and dig them out again. xx :sm16:


Can you let us have key pick up details in case we get there first? xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've been to the first funeral of the week. It was, as normal, sad. We were invited to the wake but a lady called Pam and myself went to the local cafe and had a coffee. That was enough for us. Tomorrow we have Kathleen's, and marg wants all her own way with what we do, I'm a bit miffed actually . The church is very small so we have to be there early so John is going to take us, we'll, I don't mind going in my own car. But if it's standing room only I'll be coming out and getting my own car and following the corsage to the crem, as there a service there too. She just wants to go to the church, which I don't mind but if I can't get in then I'm going on my own to the crem. Everything has to be her time, she drives me mad.
> 
> Karen, Andy and myself had a laugh today. I went in to make them a drink and they are each sitting on a chair with their legs out and twin blankets over them. I said they were twins and I was going to send their daughter a photo of them . You've got to laugh or they'd go mad. Andy has to get up every hour and walk round a bit, but...if he makes a cup of tea he can't carry it cos he's on crutches.
> 
> I'm debating weather to go up to Stephens after tomorrow's funeral, I'll wait and see how things pan out.
> 
> Rebecca I hope you are doing alright,
> Pam, where are you girl
> Jinx I hope you are back on here tonight.
> Anyone else I love yawl.....


Love you back.
I hope the funeral arrangements work out without too much trouble.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> It was the Irish Times Pub on Bastion street in Victoria. I found it on Google maps because of the craft market that was in the street beside it.
> You had 2 eggs, I think sunny side up, and hash browns. You weren't impressed with the eggs, they were overdone, which is probably why you don't remember.
> I had the eggs benedict on english muffin but no hash brown potatoes.
> Josephine had fried mushrooms, tomatoes, hash brown potatoes. I think she also had a pancake. There was one on the table.
> And everyone had orange slices and melon slices.


What I had was good xxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Less tired, but more uncomfortable. I will keep on taking the painkillers


Gentle healing hugs for you love, hope the discomfort doesn't last! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Less tired, but more uncomfortable. I will keep on taking the painkillers


I hope that passes quickly. Feel better soon.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I've got the same problem tomorrow, need to get some yarn to bring to Norfolk, just enough for a hat or something but can I walk passed the rest of it? xx :sm16: :sm16: :sm15:


We didn't go in the end. I sat in the park with them for two hours, with NO knitting. The weather was just too perfect to miss.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to sign off now. I still have to put gas in the car on the way to work. The price is going up 5c a litre more because of some new tax.
Everyone have a great day. 
I'll be thinking of you as I squish yarn this weekend.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> It was the Irish Times Pub on Bastion street in Victoria. I found it on Google maps because of the craft market that was in the street beside it.
> You had 2 eggs, I think sunny side up, and hash browns. You weren't impressed with the eggs, they were overdone, which is probably why you don't remember.
> I had the eggs benedict on english muffin but no hash brown potatoes.
> Josephine had fried mushrooms, tomatoes, hash brown potatoes. I think she also had a pancake. There was one on the table.
> And everyone had orange slices and melon slices.


Wow, very well remembered, sadly, I still don't remember!! However, now you have reminded me it was the pub, I remember _that!_!! :sm16: :sm12: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hello my lovelies! I just heard from Flo and jinx is not very well at the moment but will be back with us soon! Xxxx


I goes without saying that I am sorry to hear that she is unwell. It has been quite a while since we heard from her. It will be good to welcome her home with us!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I agree!!


Sorry girls. I find the whole idea repulsive. Fish fingers belong on a plate.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all, it's a beautiful day here, not been out but enjoyed looking at the garden. Spent most of today on the iPad & phone today. Now sitting quietly with my Oscar, he is lying on the sofa, just chilling!! The boys are staying tonight as it's choir night, hope they go to sleep before she gets home. Kaz has been helping my friend at church for the past 2 days, they have been doing Easter things with the local school. It's kept my Kaz busy, she's not good at the moment. Her dear husband is trying to be more friendly, wanted to take the boys to visit his new home (& family!). Kaz was in pieces, she has told him a NO, I suggested he came up here & spent longer than an hour with the boys. Just home he does turn up while I'm away because I really would like to see him, not!


What a sad situation. You must feel it for her I know. We break our own hearts when the kids are hurting.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've been to the first funeral of the week. It was, as normal, sad. We were invited to the wake but a lady called Pam and myself went to the local cafe and had a coffee. That was enough for us. Tomorrow we have Kathleen's, and marg wants all her own way with what we do, I'm a bit miffed actually . The church is very small so we have to be there early so John is going to take us, we'll, I don't mind going in my own car. But if it's standing room only I'll be coming out and getting my own car and following the corsage to the crem, as there a service there too. She just wants to go to the church, which I don't mind but if I can't get in then I'm going on my own to the crem. Everything has to be her time, she drives me mad.
> 
> Karen, Andy and myself had a laugh today. I went in to make them a drink and they are each sitting on a chair with their legs out and twin blankets over them. I said they were twins and I was going to send their daughter a photo of them . You've got to laugh or they'd go mad. Andy has to get up every hour and walk round a bit, but...if he makes a cup of tea he can't carry it cos he's on crutches.
> 
> I'm debating weather to go up to Stephens after tomorrow's funeral, I'll wait and see how things pan out.
> 
> Rebecca I hope you are doing alright,
> Pam, where are you girl
> Jinx I hope you are back on here tonight.
> Anyone else I love yawl.....


I love you too my funny Susan.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> What is the LFS? Something Fish something, I suspect!! xxxx


local fish store?


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Had a great day today.. I didn't turn on the tv, i sewed the rest of my pieces into their tube shape. Took Jen and sweet pea out for ice cream and then to the park.


that's a big bright ice cream. And a beautiful picture of you all.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Can you let us have key pick up details in case we get there first? xxxx


What time is everyone aiming to get there?


----------



## SaxonLady

I have the hygienist in 20 minutes time and DH has gone off somewhere in my car! I can only hope he remembers I need it. It takes 10 minutes to drive to the dentist's so I may well have to ring them up shortly and apologise. I am so cross. I feel depressed enough without his shenanigans.


----------



## LondonChris

Next time!!?


London Girl said:


> You could drive us to Norfolk and I'd sit in the back!!


----------



## LondonChris

Hope you are feel g ok today & not too sore. Take it easy!


lifeline said:


> Thanks, taking it easy, just awake from an afternoon nap. Now DH is making me a coffee ☕


----------



## LondonChris

I can't carry hot drinks when on my crutches, drives me mad! I'm going to make myself a material bag to wear indoors. 


London Girl said:


> When my son was on crutches, he would make a hot drink and put it in a little vacuum flask, it worked really well!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Great photos! Jen is looking 'swell'. Not long now eh Grandma?

quote=linkan]Had a great day today.. I didn't turn on the tv, i sewed the rest of my pieces into their tube shape. Took Jen and sweet pea out for ice cream and then to the park.[/quote]


----------



## LondonChris

We certainly do. I often sit & wonder what life would be like if all this had not happened. Much quieter. She started counselling yesterday, thank goodness. Lots of things are coming out. Not long now & we can be Janet & Chris. ????????


SaxonLady said:


> What a sad situation. You must feel it for her I know. We break our own hearts when the kids are hurting.


----------



## LondonChris

It's those kind of things that make me cross. I was supposed to be at the dentist but they rang me as I was leaving, appt cancelled. Now have to go next week.


SaxonLady said:


> I have the hygienist in 20 minutes time and DH has gone off somewhere in my car! I can only hope he remembers I need it. It takes 10 minutes to drive to the dentist's so I may well have to ring them up shortly and apologise. I am so cross. I feel depressed enough without his shenanigans.


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all. I was up early to go to the ddentist Bristol, that’s been cancelled. So I think it’s going to be a laundry day. Maybe get MrB to take me out to lunch. We just had the builder who has done all the work on our house around. He has sorted out our toilet system, took about 2 minutes! He also mended our basin. I filled it up with warm water for Oscar to wash his hands, didn’t realise his hands were covered in compost. The basin has a built in plug which was stuck, of course it was all my fault! At least having him round today it looks like he will be moving in to do our much needed work, hoorah.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> What time is everyone aiming to get there?


My train gets in at 1.17pm and I'm meeting up with June and Chris to do a bit of shopping a d have coffee. X


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Sorry girls. I find the whole idea repulsive. Fish fingers belong on a plate.


Don't knock it until you've tried it!!! :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> What time is everyone aiming to get there?


Probably leave here about ten. We could meet in Downham Market for lunch and drag it out until we can get into our abode?


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Next time!!?


Lovely avatar, Chris!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Lovely avatar, Chris!! xxxx


What she said. xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Go on, get a bit more than a little bit :sm23:


I was very, very good, just bought 2 balls. DH was driving round and round the block as there was no parking spaces so didn't have time for a good look and grope. xx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Can you let us have key pick up details in case we get there first? xxxx


The owner lives on site and should be there to meet us, will let you know if that changes. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> What time is everyone aiming to get there?


Not before three which is 'get in' time. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

On my cell phone. 
Just got a text from Pam. They are in the new house and just got internet hooked up this morning. They weren't able to get everything into the moving truck so they will be flying back to Seattle to empty out the hangar and pick up the rest. Trip down to Arizona was good.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I was very, very good, just bought 2 balls. DH was driving round and round the block as there was no parking spaces so didn't have time for a good look and grope. xx :sm16:


I went to Hobbycraft today and came out with only batting for some quilting!!! I've got nearly as much yarn as they have!!! :sm23: :sm24: :sm23: :sm24: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> The owner lives on site and should be there to meet us, will let you know if that changes. xxxx


Oh, ok and we can book in from 3pm, right? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Not before three which is 'get in' time. xx


Oops, you got there first!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> On my cell phone.
> Just got a text from Pam. They are in the new house and just got internet hooked up this morning. They weren't able to get everything into the moving truck so they will be flying back to Seattle to empty out the hangar and pick up the rest. Trip down to Arizona was good.


Oh wonderful, I am so relieved, I was getting quite concerned, we can't afford to lose anybody!! Thanks Mav! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> On my cell phone.
> Just got a text from Pam. They are in the new house and just got internet hooked up this morning. They weren't able to get everything into the moving truck so they will be flying back to Seattle to empty out the hangar and pick up the rest. Trip down to Arizona was good.


Thanks for reporting Pam in, glad that there are no major issues


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> On my cell phone.
> Just got a text from Pam. They are in the new house and just got internet hooked up this morning. They weren't able to get everything into the moving truck so they will be flying back to Seattle to empty out the hangar and pick up the rest. Trip down to Arizona was good.


That's great news. Hi Pam. Enjoy your new home. Xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Yeah... I'm gonna kill her for putting me and the bumble bee on Facebook lol ! :sm12:


Well you put it on here!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> On my cell phone.
> Just got a text from Pam. They are in the new house and just got internet hooked up this morning. They weren't able to get everything into the moving truck so they will be flying back to Seattle to empty out the hangar and pick up the rest. Trip down to Arizona was good.


Thanks, pleased everything is going OK and look forward to hearing from her. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh, ok and we can book in from 3pm, right? xxxx


xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's 5.30pm and I've come to my bed. Today was just a funeral too much. My friends are all dying around me, most are just acquaintances but today really got to me. I'm not going to moan about it, but I feel a kind of exhaustion if you know what I mean. 

I went with matg in their car so everyone was happy. I'm at the stage where I just don't care. I need some me time tonight. Next door have their family their for A takeaway tonight. And I'll be free of my jobs this weekend because their daughter is off work. 

Hope everyone's ok. How are you doing jinx? Love you all, I'm just a tad fed up. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's 5.30pm and I've come to my bed. Today was just a funeral too much. My friends are all dying around me, most are just acquaintances but today really got to me. I'm not going to moan about it, but I feel a kind of exhaustion if you know what I mean.
> 
> I went with matg in their car so everyone was happy. I'm at the stage where I just don't care. I need some me time tonight. Next door have their family their for A takeaway tonight. And I'll be free of my jobs this weekend because their daughter is off work.
> 
> Hope everyone's ok. How are you doing jinx? Love you all, I'm just a tad fed up. Xxxx


You've done really well this week. Noe have some me time and relax xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> Next time!!?


Love your avatar xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's 5.30pm and I've come to my bed. Today was just a funeral too much. My friends are all dying around me, most are just acquaintances but today really got to me. I'm not going to moan about it, but I feel a kind of exhaustion if you know what I mean.
> 
> I went with matg in their car so everyone was happy. I'm at the stage where I just don't care. I need some me time tonight. Next door have their family their for A takeaway tonight. And I'll be free of my jobs this weekend because their daughter is off work.
> 
> Hope everyone's ok. How are you doing jinx? Love you all, I'm just a tad fed up. Xxxx


Not surprising after all those funerals, they do bring you down but this too shall pass, as jinx would say, so enjoy your evening and I hope things seem brighter in the morning!! Love you!! xxxx


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> It seemed to be more like thick jewelry wire on the wrist, but will wait for someone who has tried it out. It is made for the crochet thread balls and cakes.


Oh yes that wouldn't be too bad..


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Fun pictures. Even the dog got some ice cream. :sm01:


Yes! They give it to them free. he loved it????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Wonderful pictures of you and your girls, you are all positively blooming!!! xxxx


It was positively beautiful outside.


----------



## LondonChris

You have every right to be fed up, you have had a horrible with the funerals of two friends. Then you have been keeping a look out for your neighbour. Try to get a good nights sleep and hopefully everting will look better in the morning. I'm in bed too. My Kaz was not good today, I feel exhausted from listening & talking to her. She's staying tonight. So I'm in my bed watching my little tv. Want to see final of Masterchef.



grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's 5.30pm and I've come to my bed. Today was just a funeral too much. My friends are all dying around me, most are just acquaintances but today really got to me. I'm not going to moan about it, but I feel a kind of exhaustion if you know what I mean.
> 
> I went with matg in their car so everyone was happy. I'm at the stage where I just don't care. I need some me time tonight. Next door have their family their for A takeaway tonight. And I'll be free of my jobs this weekend because their daughter is off work.
> 
> Hope everyone's ok. How are you doing jinx? Love you all, I'm just a tad fed up. Xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

It was taken at my birthday last year, not really into photos of myself!


grandma susan said:


> Love your avatar xx


----------



## Xiang

Are we still on this page? I can't find the other page, if we have moved.


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Well you put it on here!!


Here's different.


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> It was taken at my birthday last year, not really into photos of myself!


I love it too????


----------



## linkan

Jen is in the hospital. She's really sick today and having pretty much pain everywhere. Baby is fine it's not labor related. They are going to test her for lupus.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Jen is in the hospital. She's really sick today and having pretty much pain everywhere. Baby is fine it's not labor related. They are going to test her for lupus.


I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I hope she feels better soon!


Thanks sis.


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> It was taken at my birthday last year, not really into photos of myself!


Lovely picture Chris


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Jen is in the hospital. She's really sick today and having pretty much pain everywhere. Baby is fine it's not labor related. They are going to test her for lupus.


Thinking of her


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Are we still on this page? I can't find the other page, if we have moved.


Yes we're still here, Connections 142. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Jen is in the hospital. She's really sick today and having pretty much pain everywhere. Baby is fine it's not labor related. They are going to test her for lupus.


Poor Jen, glad the baby is OK but such a shame after a lovely day out. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a slightly cloudy and cooler Wales. Not a lot planned so will see how the day goes, have a great weekend. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

My multi-coloured shawl on the blocks. The pattern is - So I Had Some Yarn byKathie MacDonald Vargo.


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Jen is in the hospital. She's really sick today and having pretty much pain everywhere. Baby is fine it's not labor related. They are going to test her for lupus.


Healing hugs to Jen xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Jen is in the hospital. She's really sick today and having pretty much pain everywhere. Baby is fine it's not labor related. They are going to test her for lupus.


Oh no!! Sending her comforting and healing vibes and my love!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> My multi-coloured shawl on the blocks. The pattern is - So I Had Some Yarn byKathie MacDonald Vargo.


Oh wow, that's really lovely!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> My multi-coloured shawl on the blocks. The pattern is - So I Had Some Yarn byKathie MacDonald Vargo.


That's a nice pattern. Is it knitted or crocheted? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Another glorious day here. Might even get some washing out on the line.

Got most of the squares joined onto the backing sheet yesterday and last night I finished my woven squares and crocheted round them. Today I will join them together.

Happy Saturday everyone xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a very mild and sunny London, we are to have 18'C today! Having lunch with my niece today, she's been a bit down and wants to talk.

First I am going to do some sewing in my room so will say tata for now and catch you later! Have a good one, whatever you're doing! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh wow, that's really lovely!! xxxx


Thanks, but not sure who would wear it. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Another glorious day here. Might even get some washing out on the line.
> 
> Got most of the squares joined onto the backing sheet yesterday and last night I finished my woven squares and crocheted round them. Today I will join them together.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone xx


Speaking of joining squares, this is my charity mitred Square blanket so far! The Norfolkites will get a closer look at it next week as I plod on with it!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> That's a nice pattern. Is it knitted or crocheted? xx


Knitted, I don't do crochet any more, not that I ever did much, too complicated being a leftie. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a very mild and sunny London, we are to have 18'C today! Having lunch with my niece today, she's been a bit down and wants to talk.
> 
> First I am going to do some sewing in my room so will say tata for now and catch you later! Have a good one, whatever you're doing! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Cloudy and cool here. xxxx :sm25:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Speaking of joining squares, this is my charity mitred Square blanket so far! The Norfolkites will get a closer look at it next week as I plod on with it!!


Looking forward to that, love the colours. xxxx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> My multi-coloured shawl on the blocks. The pattern is - So I Had Some Yarn byKathie MacDonald Vargo.


Really lovely, nice combination of colours


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Speaking of joining squares, this is my charity mitred Square blanket so far! The Norfolkites will get a closer look at it next week as I plod on with it!!


Looking good


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, but not sure who would wear it. xxxx :sm16:


I picture it on a little old lady in an old folks home? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Looking forward to that, love the colours. xxxx


It's all just oddments to use up but it's surprising how the thickness of DK yarn varies!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Looking good


Thanks dear!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Don't knock it until you've tried it!!! :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I did.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Probably leave here about ten. We could meet in Downham Market for lunch and drag it out until we can get into our abode?


Sounds good. I wonder what the parking is like.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Jen is in the hospital. She's really sick today and having pretty much pain everywhere. Baby is fine it's not labor related. They are going to test her for lupus.


What lousy timing. I hope she soon feels better.


----------



## SaxonLady

Alan did not come back with my car yesterday. I had to cancel my appointment with 2 minutes to go. They were very nice about it when I explained.
He finally arrived home just after 6, and it took 3 hours for him to realise I wasn't talking to him! I was, and still am, absolutely furious. I have never in my life refused to talk to anyone before. 
He only found out this morning why I am so angry.


----------



## SaxonLady

On a much more cheerful note: Harley (15 on April 17th) has been offered a course over 6 Saturdays for the brightest of his year in CDT studies. It is backed by a Studio Arts group, a Media Arts Group and (his reason for the take-up) McClaren F1. They will each pick the best of the year as apprentices at 16.
Today they are teaching Leadership and, for some reason, they are at our local Big Fat Greek Taverna, cooking their own lunch, among the other tasks they are learning. It sounds a bit like a mini "The Apprentice" to me. The 6th lesson is on Armed Forces Day at the end of June so I've lost my photographer. Then they are taking them all up to McClaren F1 and the subject is Trust. I can't remember the other 4. It all sounds exciting. I do hope he does well.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's 5.30pm and I've come to my bed. Today was just a funeral too much. My friends are all dying around me, most are just acquaintances but today really got to me. I'm not going to moan about it, but I feel a kind of exhaustion if you know what I mean.
> 
> I went with matg in their car so everyone was happy. I'm at the stage where I just don't care. I need some me time tonight. Next door have their family their for A takeaway tonight. And I'll be free of my jobs this weekend because their daughter is off work.
> 
> Hope everyone's ok. How are you doing jinx? Love you all, I'm just a tad fed up. Xxxx


Oh my sweet darling, you've been through it this week haven't you.
That's too many funerals. To many losses. 
Take that me time and try to relax love. We all need me time sometimes. We all love and adore you so much so sending you many many hugs and all my love????


----------



## linkan

Jen's platelets are very low, That's why she is so miserable. It mimics flu symptoms, where your whole body hurts.
It's due to her thrombocytopenia. She's still pretty miserable today.
Thanks for all the love i will pass it on to her.????

After having a day out and having to keep up with sweet pea for two days, and walk a thousand miles at the hospital.. I am shattered. 
Saw my neighbor at the hospital last night and found that Jen's ex's mother had a seizure and maybe a stroke yesterday and wasn't doing well.
Lucky for neighbor i was there she was with her when it happened and called an ambulance, but was then stranded at the hospital. So i took her home as she lives across the street.
Hope everyone is doing well today. Love you all!????

I'm going to try to let my pain meds kick in and rest before going back up to the hospital.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Alan did not come back with my car yesterday. I had to cancel my appointment with 2 minutes to go. They were very nice about it when I explained.
> He finally arrived home just after 6, and it took 3 hours for him to realise I wasn't talking to him! I was, and still am, absolutely furious. I have never in my life refused to talk to anyone before.
> He only found out this morning why I am so angry.


I feel for you. I prescribe a few days away very soon xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Wishing better days for those experiencing issues.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I did.


Fair enough!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Sounds good. I wonder what the parking is like.


Well, I think we are headed for Morrisons so should be able to park in there, hopefully!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Alan did not come back with my car yesterday. I had to cancel my appointment with 2 minutes to go. They were very nice about it when I explained.
> He finally arrived home just after 6, and it took 3 hours for him to realise I wasn't talking to him! I was, and still am, absolutely furious. I have never in my life refused to talk to anyone before.
> He only found out this morning why I am so angry.


Men, eh?!!! :sm16: :sm14: :sm19:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> On a much more cheerful note: Harley (15 on April 17th) has been offered a course over 6 Saturdays for the brightest of his year in CDT studies. It is backed by a Studio Arts group, a Media Arts Group and (his reason for the take-up) McClaren F1. They will each pick the best of the year as apprentices at 16.
> Today they are teaching Leadership and, for some reason, they are at our local Big Fat Greek Taverna, cooking their own lunch, among the other tasks they are learning. It sounds a bit like a mini "The Apprentice" to me. The 6th lesson is on Armed Forces Day at the end of June so I've lost my photographer. Then they are taking them all up to McClaren F1 and the subject is Trust. I can't remember the other 4. It all sounds exciting. I do hope he does well.


Oh good for Harley, that does sound exciting and I can imagine that at 16, he will be having the time of his life!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> On a much more cheerful note: Harley (15 on April 17th) has been offered a course over 6 Saturdays for the brightest of his year in CDT studies. It is backed by a Studio Arts group, a Media Arts Group and (his reason for the take-up) McClaren F1. They will each pick the best of the year as apprentices at 16.
> Today they are teaching Leadership and, for some reason, they are at our local Big Fat Greek Taverna, cooking their own lunch, among the other tasks they are learning. It sounds a bit like a mini "The Apprentice" to me. The 6th lesson is on Armed Forces Day at the end of June so I've lost my photographer. Then they are taking them all up to McClaren F1 and the subject is Trust. I can't remember the other 4. It all sounds exciting. I do hope he does well.


Sounds a great course. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Jen's platelets are very low, That's why she is so miserable. It mimics flu symptoms, where your whole body hurts.
> It's due to her thrombocytopenia. She's still pretty miserable today.
> Thanks for all the love i will pass it on to her.????
> 
> After having a day out and having to keep up with sweet pea for two days, and walk a thousand miles at the hospital.. I am shattered.
> Saw my neighbor at the hospital last night and found that Jen's ex's mother had a seizure and maybe a stroke yesterday and wasn't doing well.
> Lucky for neighbor i was there she was with her when it happened and called an ambulance, but was then stranded at the hospital. So i took her home as she lives across the street.
> Hope everyone is doing well today. Love you all!????
> 
> I'm going to try to let my pain meds kick in and rest before going back up to the hospital.


Had to Google that thrombocytopenia, hadn't heard of it before. I hope Jen responds to treatment quickly and has no further problems, again, please pass on our positive thoughts and vibes!!

Not good news about the other patient, not sure if Jen was close to the lady but hope she hasn't been further upset by the news. Sending comforting thoughts to Wes, if you see him xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Don't forget to put your clocks forward tonight UK people. xx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Had to Google that thrombocytopenia, hadn't heard of it before. I hope Jen responds to treatment quickly and has no further problems, again, please pass on our positive thoughts and vibes!!
> 
> Not good news about the other patient, not sure if Jen was close to the lady but hope she hasn't been further upset by the news. Sending comforting thoughts to Wes, if you see him xxxxx


Thanks, they are still friends. It took her mind off her own worries for a bit .


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I feel for you. I prescribe a few days away very soon xxxx


I Think I might take your advice. Maybe if I had a few good friends to be with for a bit...


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Oh good for Harley, that does sound exciting and I can imagine that at 16, he will be having the time of his life!!!


If he gets through the next few weeks.


----------



## linkan

The doc was just in with Jen. Her platelets are only 60,000. . he's told her that its very serious and if it was three weeks from now they would have done a c-section and delivered Marcelina. More tests are being ran and I'll keep y'all updated.


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> I Think I might take your advice. Maybe if I had a few good friends to be with for a bit...


???? it does re-energize a gal to go out with friends doesn't it????


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> The doc was just in with Jen. Her platelets are only 60,000. . he's told her that its very serious and if it was three weeks from now they would have done a c-section and delivered Marcelina. More tests are being ran and I'll keep y'all updated.


Wow, that's not good. Hope you can all stay positive and that this all works out xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Sounds good. I wonder what the parking is like.


Instead of trying to park up in Downham Market as long as you've got breakfast and booze in the car why not come straight to Crew Yard, there will be plenty to eat for the Monday evening, everything else can be sorted after that. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I Think I might take your advice. Maybe if I had a few good friends to be with for a bit...


Oh you'll have those alright. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> The doc was just in with Jen. Her platelets are only 60,000. . he's told her that its very serious and if it was three weeks from now they would have done a c-section and delivered Marcelina. More tests are being ran and I'll keep y'all updated.


Hope they can get her platelets up soon. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I Think I might take your advice. Maybe if I had a few good friends to be with for a bit...


Good. See you soon. Will you get to Downham Market for lunch? Xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone of you. I'm feeling a lot better now. I didn't feel like coming to Stephens but I knew I would, and I'm so pleased I did. Their mad house makes me feel happier. I'm in my bed and as I type, daisy the hamster is in her wheel knocking hell out of the cage. We've had a lovely beef casserole, home made, and I'm feeling a bit happier, I nearly had a cry this afternoon but it passed over. I went to see Mavis,s flowers at the crem, and removed Alberts. I went to get some for him, but with it being Mother's Day they were double the price, so I'll get some on Thursday for him. I don't like it when firms do that, it's just pure greed.

I've had a shift off from next door as Michelle the daughter is home from work. 

Stephen and sue are going away next weekend so I'll be on call to be grandma sitted. I don't intend to come up unless they really require me....might do them good if they run out of clean clothes and towels. Ahahaha.

Do we know how jinx is yet?

Love you all, I'll catchup.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone of you. I'm feeling a lot better now. I didn't feel like coming to Stephens but I knew I would, and I'm so pleased I did. Their mad house makes me feel happier. I'm in my bed and as I type, daisy the hamster is in her wheel knocking hell out of the cage. We've had a lovely beef casserole, home made, and I'm feeling a bit happier, I nearly had a cry this afternoon but it passed over. I went to see Mavis,s flowers at the crem, and removed Alberts. I went to get some for him, but with it being Mother's Day they were double the price, so I'll get some on Thursday for him. I don't like it when firms do that, it's just pure greed.
> 
> I've had a shift off from next door as Michelle the daughter is home from work.
> 
> Stephen and sue are going away next weekend so I'll be on call to be grandma sitted. I don't intend to come up unless they really require me....might do them good if they run out of clean clothes and towels. Ahahaha.
> 
> Do we know how jinx is yet?
> 
> Love you all, I'll catchup.


Glad you are having a good time at Stephens xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> On a much more cheerful note: Harley (15 on April 17th) has been offered a course over 6 Saturdays for the brightest of his year in CDT studies. It is backed by a Studio Arts group, a Media Arts Group and (his reason for the take-up) McClaren F1. They will each pick the best of the year as apprentices at 16.
> Today they are teaching Leadership and, for some reason, they are at our local Big Fat Greek Taverna, cooking their own lunch, among the other tasks they are learning. It sounds a bit like a mini "The Apprentice" to me. The 6th lesson is on Armed Forces Day at the end of June so I've lost my photographer. Then they are taking them all up to McClaren F1 and the subject is Trust. I can't remember the other 4. It all sounds exciting. I do hope he does well.


I'm sure he will, hope he enjoys it, well done Harley


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Oh my sweet darling, you've been through it this week haven't you.
> That's too many funerals. To many losses.
> Take that me time and try to relax love. We all need me time sometimes. We all love and adore you so much so sending you many many hugs and all my love????


Think I love you more ????????????


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> I Think I might take your advice. Maybe if I had a few good friends to be with for a bit...


I think it's exactly what you need. Time will fly but you'll enjoy every minute. All of you have a great time.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> The doc was just in with Jen. Her platelets are only 60,000. . he's told her that its very serious and if it was three weeks from now they would have done a c-section and delivered Marcelina. More tests are being ran and I'll keep y'all updated.


Sending her hugs and loves, and big cuddles for you. Try not to worry.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh wonderful, I am so relieved, I was getting quite concerned, we can't afford to lose anybody!! Thanks Mav! xxxx


Hi to all of my wonderful, supportive friends! I'm so sorry I just up and disappeared. Life got really really crazy and I had no time to do anything other than pack and load. It felt like 2-3 weeks of hell. But, we made it through all that and now finally have internet in our new house and are slowly getting settled. It's quite a change of life for both of us. DS has been a huge help and is sticking around through the next round of packing what's left up in Seattle and the hangar and getting it down here. We'll all fly back up to Seattle together and I'll stay there a few days after they head back down here with the last of the moving trucks -- did I say Mr. Ric has way too much "stuff"? He doesn't like it when I say that out loud. Anyway, I'm so far behind I may not be able to get to all that's going on. I hope everyone is doing well and staying healthy. And a big thanks to Mav and June for texting me and to Chris for checking in with me on Facebook Messenger. Brought smiles to my face and heart! Love you all so much and will try to be better with my communicating. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Hi to all of my wonderful, supportive friends! I'm so sorry I just up and disappeared. Life got really really crazy and I had no time to do anything other than pack and load. It felt like 2-3 weeks of hell. But, we made it through all that and now finally have internet in our new house and are slowly getting settled. It's quite a change of life for both of us. DS has been a huge help and is sticking around through the next round of packing what's left up in Seattle and the hangar and getting it down here. We'll all fly back up to Seattle together and I'll stay there a few days after they head back down here with the last of the moving trucks -- did I say Mr. Ric has way too much "stuff"? He doesn't like it when I say that out loud. Anyway, I'm so far behind I may not be able to get to all that's going on. I hope everyone is doing well and staying healthy. And a big thanks to Mav and June for texting me and to Chris for checking in with me on Facebook Messenger. Brought smiles to my face and heart! Love you all so much and will try to be better with my communicating. xxxooo


Welcome back, it's great to have you here again, sounds like a mad time but you must be so happy you are actually in. Hope Mr. Ric has got a big hanger that end as well, perhaps it's a bit of a wake-up call when he sees how many trucks his 'stuff' fills. Have fun getting things organised, look forward to hearing all about the new house and area. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Welcome back, it's great to have you here again, sounds like a mad time but you must be so happy you are actually in. Hope Mr. Ric has got a big hanger that end as well, perhaps it's a bit of a wake-up call when he sees how many trucks his 'stuff' fills. Have fun getting things organised, look forward to hearing all about the new house and area. xx


Thank you, Jacky! Yes, it's definitely great to finally be here. Going to a little get together here in the airpark tonight so will get to meet some of our neighbors. That will be good for us. I'm finally getting some things caught up and that feels great. Will be on here as regularly as possible now (I hope). :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Jacky! Yes, it's definitely great to finally be here. Going to a little get together here in the airpark tonight so will get to meet some of our neighbors. That will be good for us. I'm finally getting some things caught up and that feels great. Will be on here as regularly as possible now (I hope). :sm01: xxxooo


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Hi to all of my wonderful, supportive friends! I'm so sorry I just up and disappeared. Life got really really crazy and I had no time to do anything other than pack and load. It felt like 2-3 weeks of hell. But, we made it through all that and now finally have internet in our new house and are slowly getting settled. It's quite a change of life for both of us. DS has been a huge help and is sticking around through the next round of packing what's left up in Seattle and the hangar and getting it down here. We'll all fly back up to Seattle together and I'll stay there a few days after they head back down here with the last of the moving trucks -- did I say Mr. Ric has way too much "stuff"? He doesn't like it when I say that out loud. Anyway, I'm so far behind I may not be able to get to all that's going on. I hope everyone is doing well and staying healthy. And a big thanks to Mav and June for texting me and to Chris for checking in with me on Facebook Messenger. Brought smiles to my face and heart! Love you all so much and will try to be better with my communicating. xxxooo


Lovely to hear from you Pam and glad to hear the main part of the move is over.

Hope it's not too long before you get straight and unpacked.

Is Ric wanting to bring everything from the old hanger to put in the new one? Give him a big hug from me.

You take care and don't go overdoing it.

Love and hugs. Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely to hear from you Pam and glad to hear the main part of the move is over.
> 
> Hope it's not too long before you get straight and unpacked.
> 
> Is Ric wanting to bring everything from the old hanger to put in the new one? Give him a big hug from me.
> 
> You take care and don't go overdoing it.
> 
> Love and hugs. Xxxx


Thank you, Josephine! Of course he does and we brought all the stuff from his shop at our house here, too! We all kept telling him he needed to get rid of some of it. Wouldn't listen. Stubborn man! I got my kitchen mostly sorted the first couple of days and have slowly getting the rest. One of the neighbors stopped by this afternoon. It's so embarrassing to still have boxes everywhere and things still in a mess, but we will get there eventually. It just takes time. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Josephine! Of course he does and we brought all the stuff from his shop at our house here, too! We all kept telling him he needed to get rid of some of it. Wouldn't listen. Stubborn man! I got my kitchen mostly sorted the first couple of days and have slowly getting the rest. One of the neighbors stopped by this afternoon. It's so embarrassing to still have boxes everywhere and things still in a mess, but we will get there eventually. It just takes time. :sm01: xxxooo


Boxes are just part of the furniture here now but it will be great to actually get rid of them and have access to things we want. At least you now have somewhere to unpack them. It looks as though my summer clothes are going to be dug out again before we move. I'm very jealous. xx :sm22: :sm22:


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Josephine! Of course he does and we brought all the stuff from his shop at our house here, too! We all kept telling him he needed to get rid of some of it. Wouldn't listen. Stubborn man! I got my kitchen mostly sorted the first couple of days and have slowly getting the rest. One of the neighbors stopped by this afternoon. It's so embarrassing to still have boxes everywhere and things still in a mess, but we will get there eventually. It just takes time. :sm01: xxxooo


Wish I could be there to give you a hand. Xx


----------



## binkbrice

Good to hear from you Pam!


----------



## binkbrice

Well I had a miserable night every time I tried to go to sleep my nose would start running and I would have trouble breathing, today I have been all stopped up and my throats all scratchy so obviously we bought tickets to Newport Aquarium for tomorrow!


----------



## Xiang

Hello ladies, I am slowly catching up with all of your escapades. 
I have been incommunicado for a few days, as we have had the 4 younger gd's since Friday morning, & they won't get picked up until Tuesday morning. 
I was hoping to get on Last night, but I ended up with one child on my lap crying, because she didn't want to go to bed, I am now hoping that I can get on tonight.

Pam, it is good to hear that you are in your new home, with Internet connected. I look forward to reading more of your experiences; both good, & not so good!???????????? 
I am now going to backtrack, & do some catching up! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Well I had a miserable night every time I tried to go to sleep my nose would start running and I would have trouble breathing, today I have been all stopped up and my throats all scratchy so obviously we bought tickets to Newport Aquarium for tomorrow!


Lisa, I hope you stay well enough to go on your outing, when you wake; hopefully I will be sleeping ...... because ALL of the children went to sleep, when they were supposed to!???????????? :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Josephine! Of course he does and we brought all the stuff from his shop at our house here, too! We all kept telling him he needed to get rid of some of it. Wouldn't listen. Stubborn man! I got my kitchen mostly sorted the first couple of days and have slowly getting the rest. One of the neighbors stopped by this afternoon. It's so embarrassing to still have boxes everywhere and things still in a mess, but we will get there eventually. It just takes time. xxxooo





Barn-dweller said:


> Boxes are just part of the furniture here now but it will be great to actually get rid of them and have access to things we want. At least you now have somewhere to unpack them. It looks as though my summer clothes are going to be dug out again before we move. I'm very jealous. xx :sm22: :sm22:


We have been in our current home for 30 years, this August, & unfortunately boxes are still very much a part of my life! It seems that each time I get things sorted, something happens, and there are more boxes in my house. :sm06: :sm12: :sm16: :sm16:
I used to have a very tidy house, before DH took over the home duties, while I went to work; but it wasn't all his fault! He did agood job, for never having done any house work previously!????????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone of you. I'm feeling a lot better now. I didn't feel like coming to Stephens but I knew I would, and I'm so pleased I did. Their mad house makes me feel happier. I'm in my bed and as I type, daisy the hamster is in her wheel knocking hell out of the cage. We've had a lovely beef casserole, home made, and I'm feeling a bit happier, I nearly had a cry this afternoon but it passed over. I went to see Mavis,s flowers at the crem, and removed Alberts. I went to get some for him, but with it being Mother's Day they were double the price, so I'll get some on Thursday for him. I don't like it when firms do that, it's just pure greed.
> 
> I've had a shift off from next door as Michelle the daughter is home from work.
> 
> Stephen and sue are going away next weekend so I'll be on call to be grandma sitted. I don't intend to come up unless they really require me....might do them good if they run out of clean clothes and towels. Ahahaha.
> 
> Do we know how jinx is yet?
> 
> Love you all, I'll catchup.


Hi Susan, Glad you are feeling better now! Sometimes things do get to be a bit much sometimes, but with a bit of time for yourself will always fix things, then one just gets up & keeps going! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Wish I could be there to give you a hand. Xx


That would be awesome! But, it helps so much to know you are all out there for me when I need you! Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Good to hear from you Pam!


Good to be back! I missed you all so much. I didn't have time to do much of anything. It was a brutal couple of weeks, but we're much better now. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Well I had a miserable night every time I tried to go to sleep my nose would start running and I would have trouble breathing, today I have been all stopped up and my throats all scratchy so obviously we bought tickets to Newport Aquarium for tomorrow!


Where are you? xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Lisa, I hope you stay well enough to go on your outing, when you wake; hopefully I will be sleeping ...... because ALL of the children went to sleep, when they were supposed to!???????????? :sm06: :sm16:


That's a good thing that they are all asleep. Hopefully you'll be able to get some sleep, too. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Hi to all of my wonderful, supportive friends! I'm so sorry I just up and disappeared. Life got really really crazy and I had no time to do anything other than pack and load. It felt like 2-3 weeks of hell. But, we made it through all that and now finally have internet in our new house and are slowly getting settled. It's quite a change of life for both of us. DS has been a huge help and is sticking around through the next round of packing what's left up in Seattle and the hangar and getting it down here. We'll all fly back up to Seattle together and I'll stay there a few days after they head back down here with the last of the moving trucks -- did I say Mr. Ric has way too much "stuff"? He doesn't like it when I say that out loud. Anyway, I'm so far behind I may not be able to get to all that's going on. I hope everyone is doing well and staying healthy. And a big thanks to Mav and June for texting me and to Chris for checking in with me on Facebook Messenger. Brought smiles to my face and heart! Love you all so much and will try to be better with my communicating. xxxooo


Moving across several (?) States, does not sound like very much fun at all! Since I have had my own home, I have only moved within the same town, so no long distance transport, which was good, but now I sort of wish I was a little closer to one of my sisters!????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Jen's platelets are very low, That's why she is so miserable. It mimics flu symptoms, where your whole body hurts.
> It's due to her thrombocytopenia. She's still pretty miserable today.
> Thanks for all the love i will pass it on to her.????
> 
> After having a day out and having to keep up with sweet pea for two days, and walk a thousand miles at the hospital.. I am shattered.
> Saw my neighbor at the hospital last night and found that Jen's ex's mother had a seizure and maybe a stroke yesterday and wasn't doing well.
> Lucky for neighbor i was there she was with her when it happened and called an ambulance, but was then stranded at the hospital. So i took her home as she lives across the street.
> Hope everyone is doing well today. Love you all!????
> 
> I'm going to try to let my pain meds kick in and rest before going back up to the hospital.





London Girl said:


> Had to Google that thrombocytopenia, hadn't heard of it before. I hope Jen responds to treatment quickly and has no further problems, again, please pass on our positive thoughts and vibes!!
> 
> Not good news about the other patient, not sure if Jen was close to the lady but hope she hasn't been further upset by the news. Sending comforting thoughts to Wes, if you see him xxxxx


Same from me, Ange, for all of the above! 
I also hope that you begin to feel better soon, & the medications work. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Moving across several (?) States, does not sound like very much fun at all! Since I have had my own home, I have only moved within the same town, so no long distance transport, which was good, but now I sort of wish I was a little closer to one of my sisters!????????


Yes, several states and to an entirely different climate and environment. Met some really lovely people at the get together tonight, so that helps. Will take time to adjust to everything, but we'll get there. So, now my older sister who is in Salt Lake City, Utah, is about halfway between me and my younger sister. Thank goodness for texting! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, several states and to an entirely different climate and environment. Met some really lovely people at the get together tonight, so that helps. Will take time to adjust to everything, but we'll get there. So, now my older sister who is in Salt Lake City, Utah, is about halfway between me and my younger sister. Thank goodness for texting! xxxooo


If each of your sisters have Messenger, or something similar, it is another way to call people, without using any of your calling minutes; but I'm not sure about internet data! Might be something to check out, if you would rather speak with your sisters, instead of texting. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> If each of your sisters have Messenger, or something similar, it is another way to call people, without using any of your calling minutes; but I'm not sure about internet data! Might be something to check out, if you would rather speak with your sisters, instead of texting. xoxoxo


No, neither of them do, but we can call on our mobile phones without having to pay anything extra, so that works. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> Where are you? xxxooo


In Indiana newport is in Kentucky just bordering Cincinnati


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, several states and to an entirely different climate and environment. Met some really lovely people at the get together tonight, so that helps. Will take time to adjust to everything, but we'll get there. So, now my older sister who is in Salt Lake City, Utah, is about halfway between me and my younger sister. Thank goodness for texting! xxxooo


I really hope that you enjoy the climate, that is essentially at the opposite end of the Temperature spectrum! . There will probably be times that you "might" wish for a *LITTLE* snow????☃, to relieve the heat of an Arid State, but most of the time, I hope it isn't too much of a furnace! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> In Indiana newport is in Kentucky just bordering Cincinnati


OK. That makes sense. I hope you're feeling better soon. ???? Sending much love and many healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> I really hope that you enjoy the climate, that is essentially at the opposite end of the Temperature spectrum! . There will probably be times that you "might" wish for a *LITTLE* snow????☃, to relieve the heat of an Arid State, but most of the time, I hope it isn't too much of a furnace! xoxoxo


Me, too! :sm01:


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> No, neither of them do, but we can call on our mobile phones without having to pay anything extra, so that works. xxxooo


That's Excellent. I Love hearing my sister's voices, especially as I don't see them very often. ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes we're still here, Connections 142. xx


Thanks, I will begin answering posts, again! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> My multi-coloured shawl on the blocks. The pattern is - So I Had Some Yarn byKathie MacDonald Vargo.


That is absolutely gorgeous! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Another glorious day here. Might even get some washing out on the line.
> 
> Got most of the squares joined onto the backing sheet yesterday and last night I finished my woven squares and crocheted round them. Today I will join them together.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone xx


Can't want to see the final results. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Speaking of joining squares, this is my charity mitred Square blanket so far! The Norfolkites will get a closer look at it next week as I plod on with it!!


That is looking very good also! Don't forget to post a photo, when it is totally completed. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I went to Hobbycraft today and came out with only batting for some quilting!!! I've got nearly as much yarn as they have!!! :sm23: :sm24: :sm23: :sm24: :sm23: xxxx


It's a very sad state of affairs, when the shop has as much yarn as the shopper has! ????????????


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, several states and to an entirely different climate and environment. Met some really lovely people at the get together tonight, so that helps. Will take time to adjust to everything, but we'll get there. So, now my older sister who is in Salt Lake City, Utah, is about halfway between me and my younger sister. Thank goodness for texting! xxxooo


We are all relieved to hear that y'all are getting settled and are safely in your new home now. We missed you and worried about you. ????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> It's a very sad state of affairs, when the shop has as much yarn as the shopper has! ????????????


Or is it ? ???? lol


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous! xoxoxo


What she said ????


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> No, neither of them do, but we can call on our mobile phones without having to pay anything extra, so that works. xxxooo


You can FaceTime on your phone through messenger too. If y'all have Facebook. I love it, i get to see my little sweet pea more often this way.


----------



## linkan

Good afternoon MJ????xoxo

And good morning to everyone across the pond. 

It's nearly 4am here and Raven the lab mix has decided that she wants most of my side of the bed...and my side, she's practically in my lap. She's so sweet and peaceful i hate to make her move so i thought I'd jump in here and say a quick hello , and get caught up on everyone before i make her move to the middle . Ds gets home in about 2 1/2 hours and he'll take her to his room , but i doubt i will wait that long. 

I've nearly finished the crochet blanket for Jen. And I'll never buy that type of yarn again. I really wish i had started it with the foundation sc chain, It took awhile to even out. BUT ! On the bright side, it's unique...yup! 
Unique is all i can say.. Okay i really love the purples in it, But i'm not thrilled with the brown ???? gray would have been prettier. 
Okay , NOW that's all i have to say about it.????


----------



## linkan

I'll post another pic when i get it finished and get the ruffle on it.


----------



## linkan

Okay doggy has moved time to try to sleep. 
Have a wonderful day everyone!
Jen said thank you for all the good vibes, and sends her love back to you all.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull and cloudy Wales, the temperature has dropped and the wind is quite cold. Welcome British Summer Time, at least the evenings will be lighter longer. Another day in limbo I hope we hear something from someone or anyone or anything this week, getting really fed up. Oh well dig out the knitting. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone of you. I'm feeling a lot better now. I didn't feel like coming to Stephens but I knew I would, and I'm so pleased I did. Their mad house makes me feel happier. I'm in my bed and as I type, daisy the hamster is in her wheel knocking hell out of the cage. We've had a lovely beef casserole, home made, and I'm feeling a bit happier, I nearly had a cry this afternoon but it passed over. I went to see Mavis,s flowers at the crem, and removed Alberts. I went to get some for him, but with it being Mother's Day they were double the price, so I'll get some on Thursday for him. I don't like it when firms do that, it's just pure greed.
> 
> I've had a shift off from next door as Michelle the daughter is home from work.
> 
> Stephen and sue are going away next weekend so I'll be on call to be grandma sitted. I don't intend to come up unless they really require me....might do them good if they run out of clean clothes and towels. Ahahaha.
> 
> Do we know how jinx is yet?
> 
> Love you all, I'll catchup.


No more news on jinx yet, I will pass it straight on if I get any.

You are so right, Mothers' Day is just one big money-grabbing con now, restaurants cram double the amount of tables in so everyone is uncomfortable and service and food are below standard and don't get me started on the price of flowers, chocolates and cards!! I would say, make a fuss of your mum all year round, don't waste your money on one 'special' day!! If only most of us had our mum's back just for the day, wouldn't that be grand? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Hi to all of my wonderful, supportive friends! I'm so sorry I just up and disappeared. Life got really really crazy and I had no time to do anything other than pack and load. It felt like 2-3 weeks of hell. But, we made it through all that and now finally have internet in our new house and are slowly getting settled. It's quite a change of life for both of us. DS has been a huge help and is sticking around through the next round of packing what's left up in Seattle and the hangar and getting it down here. We'll all fly back up to Seattle together and I'll stay there a few days after they head back down here with the last of the moving trucks -- did I say Mr. Ric has way too much "stuff"? He doesn't like it when I say that out loud. Anyway, I'm so far behind I may not be able to get to all that's going on. I hope everyone is doing well and staying healthy. And a big thanks to Mav and June for texting me and to Chris for checking in with me on Facebook Messenger. Brought smiles to my face and heart! Love you all so much and will try to be better with my communicating. xxxooo


So very glad to see you, my dear friend, I knew it would be difficult for you to communicate but after a while, you start to wonder.......!! You've missed a few important bits, jinx is MIA but I heard from Flo that she is poorly again. Linky's DD is in hospital, nothing to do with the baby but her platelets are very low. The Norfolkites are all getting very excited about the meet up next week but I can't think f anything else major that you missed, somebody put me right if I missed anything!!

Will always be good to see you when you can but don't fret about it!! Love you!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> No more news on jinx yet, I will pass it straight on if I get any.
> 
> You are so right, Mothers' Day is just one big money-grabbing con now, restaurants cram double the amount of tables in so everyone is uncomfortable and service and food are below standard and don't get me started on the price of flowers, chocolates and cards!! I would say, make a fuss of your mum all year round, don't waste your money on one 'special' day!! If only most of us had our mum's back just for the day, wouldn't that be grand? xxxx


Sorry but no. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Hello from my little corner of the world. Spring is here except for the snow flurries. I hopefully will be able to be out and about to enjoy the sunshine and warmer temperatures. Wishing everyone good health and great wealth and most of all I wish you a closet full of crafting supplies.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Hello from my little corner of the world. Spring is here except for the snow flurries. I hopefully will be able to be out and about to enjoy the sunshine and warmer temperatures. Wishing everyone good health and great wealth and most of all I wish you a closet full of crafting supplies.


Good morning jynx, we've missed you lots, how are you feeling now, don't keep frightening us like that. Welcome back. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> The doc was just in with Jen. Her platelets are only 60,000. . he's told her that its very serious and if it was three weeks from now they would have done a c-section and delivered Marcelina. More tests are being ran and I'll keep y'all updated.


My thoughts are with her. Sending her some good vibes.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> ???? it does re-energize a gal to go out with friends doesn't it????


Next week!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Instead of trying to park up in Downham Market as long as you've got breakfast and booze in the car why not come straight to Crew Yard, there will be plenty to eat for the Monday evening, everything else can be sorted after that. xx


We'll be there before 3 o'clock though.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh you'll have those alright. xx :sm24:


Don't I know it.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good. See you soon. Will you get to Downham Market for lunch? Xx


I'll aim to be. Depends on the journey.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I think it's exactly what you need. Time will fly but you'll enjoy every minute. All of you have a great time.


I wish you were with us.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Hi to all of my wonderful, supportive friends! I'm so sorry I just up and disappeared. Life got really really crazy and I had no time to do anything other than pack and load. It felt like 2-3 weeks of hell. But, we made it through all that and now finally have internet in our new house and are slowly getting settled. It's quite a change of life for both of us. DS has been a huge help and is sticking around through the next round of packing what's left up in Seattle and the hangar and getting it down here. We'll all fly back up to Seattle together and I'll stay there a few days after they head back down here with the last of the moving trucks -- did I say Mr. Ric has way too much "stuff"? He doesn't like it when I say that out loud. Anyway, I'm so far behind I may not be able to get to all that's going on. I hope everyone is doing well and staying healthy. And a big thanks to Mav and June for texting me and to Chris for checking in with me on Facebook Messenger. Brought smiles to my face and heart! Love you all so much and will try to be better with my communicating. xxxooo


We totally understand but it's good to have you back.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I am slowly catching up with all of your escapades.
> I have been incommunicado for a few days, as we have had the 4 younger gd's since Friday morning, & they won't get picked up until Tuesday morning.
> I was hoping to get on Last night, but I ended up with one child on my lap crying, because she didn't want to go to bed, I am now hoping that I can get on tonight.
> 
> Pam, it is good to hear that you are in your new home, with Internet connected. I look forward to reading more of your experiences; both good, & not so good!????????????
> I am now going to backtrack, & do some catching up! xoxoxo


It's good that you could finally pop in. It's hard to do anything with grandchildren around.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> We have been in our current home for 30 years, this August, & unfortunately boxes are still very much a part of my life! It seems that each time I get things sorted, something happens, and there are more boxes in my house. :sm06: :sm12: :sm16: :sm16:
> I used to have a very tidy house, before DH took over the home duties, while I went to work; but it wasn't all his fault! He did agood job, for never having done any house work previously!????????????


The only time this house was tidy was when Alan was away for 8 weeks! I blitzed.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> No more news on jinx yet, I will pass it straight on if I get any.
> 
> You are so right, Mothers' Day is just one big money-grabbing con now, restaurants cram double the amount of tables in so everyone is uncomfortable and service and food are below standard and don't get me started on the price of flowers, chocolates and cards!! I would say, make a fuss of your mum all year round, don't waste your money on one 'special' day!! If only most of us had our mum's back just for the day, wouldn't that be grand? xxxx


If only....


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Hello from my little corner of the world. Spring is here except for the snow flurries. I hopefully will be able to be out and about to enjoy the sunshine and warmer temperatures. Wishing everyone good health and great wealth and most of all I wish you a closet full of crafting supplies.


You're back! How wonderful to 'see' you again. I hope you are feeling better and full of the joys of spring.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I'll aim to be. Depends on the journey.


Just make sure you have your phone on so I can leave you a message. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Jinx, nice to see you, hope you are feeling better. Sending you loads and loads of love and healing hugs. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from a cooler and grey Surrey, you can tell it's British Summertime! DD and LM came over this morning (while DSIL and GS2 are cooking lunch) with a card and present for me.

Managed to get up an hour later instead of an hour earlier so I am all over the place today. Have combined breakfast and lunch so should be back on track for dinner.

Finished joining my woven squares last night (picture to follow). FM has paid an unwanted visit so I shall be dealing with that today by doing s.d all.

Have a good Sunday everyone and happy Mothers Day to all Mums everywhere. xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Jacky! Yes, it's definitely great to finally be here. Going to a little get together here in the airpark tonight so will get to meet some of our neighbors. That will be good for us. I'm finally getting some things caught up and that feels great. Will be on here as regularly as possible now (I hope). :sm01: xxxooo


I hope your new neighbours love you as much as we do, why wouldn't they?!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Josephine! Of course he does and we brought all the stuff from his shop at our house here, too! We all kept telling him he needed to get rid of some of it. Wouldn't listen. Stubborn man! I got my kitchen mostly sorted the first couple of days and have slowly getting the rest. One of the neighbors stopped by this afternoon. It's so embarrassing to still have boxes everywhere and things still in a mess, but we will get there eventually. It just takes time. :sm01: xxxooo


I'm sure your neighbours understand, they must have been new there once too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Well I had a miserable night every time I tried to go to sleep my nose would start running and I would have trouble breathing, today I have been all stopped up and my throats all scratchy so obviously we bought tickets to Newport Aquarium for tomorrow!


So sorry to hear that, hope it disappears as quickly as it arrived!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> We'll be there before 3 o'clock though.


All according what time you leave home. xx :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That is looking very good also! Don't forget to post a photo, when it is totally completed. xoxoxo


Will do, I am averaging 3.5 squares per evening! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

It's good to see Pam and jinx

My wound isn't hurting anymore, but yesterday morning I started with a stonking headache, I've not kept much in side. Been awake a lot of the night with pain and it's still here today but I think it's subsiding. Have had a shower and washed my hair so that helps.

Hope Jen is beginning to pull through and get better


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry but no. xxxx


Oh. ok. :sm13: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hello from my little corner of the world. Spring is here except for the snow flurries. I hopefully will be able to be out and about to enjoy the sunshine and warmer temperatures. Wishing everyone good health and great wealth and most of all I wish you a closet full of crafting supplies.


Hello love! Good to see you and wishing all of that right back at you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> We'll be there before 3 o'clock though.


Yes, I keep thinking that, I'm a bit confused, any instructions would be welcome!! Chris, are you still coming with me? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Will do, I am averaging 3.5 squares per evening! xxxx


That's good going. I have a lovely book about mitred squares. Next time you are here I'll show you. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> It's good to see Pam and jinx
> 
> My wound isn't hurting anymore, but yesterday morning I started with a stonking headache, I've not kept much in side. Been awake a lot of the night with pain and it's still here today but I think it's subsiding. Have had a shower and washed my hair so that helps.
> 
> Hope Jen is beginning to pull through and get better


Sorry you're head is playing up again but pleased your wound isn't hurting, fingers crossed all goes well this time. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> That's good going. I have a lovely book about mitred squares. Next time you are here I'll show you. Xxx


Thanks, I'd like that. I love them, no sewing the squares together and I knit all the ends in as I go! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> It's good to see Pam and jinx
> 
> My wound isn't hurting anymore, but yesterday morning I started with a stonking headache, I've not kept much in side. Been awake a lot of the night with pain and it's still here today but I think it's subsiding. Have had a shower and washed my hair so that helps.
> 
> Hope Jen is beginning to pull through and get better


Sending you many 'feel better' vibes!! xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> We are all relieved to hear that y'all are getting settled and are safely in your new home now. We missed you and worried about you. ????


I'm so sorry I worried everyone. Just didn't have any internet service available to me for those weeks. Am so happy to be back in the fold and very grateful to have all of you here. xxxooo :sm01:


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> You can FaceTime on your phone through messenger too. If y'all have Facebook. I love it, i get to see my little sweet pea more often this way.


Neither of my sisters are on Facebook. Their kids are but they aren't. A little behind the times, l guess. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> I'm so sorry I worried everyone. Just didn't have any internet service available to me for those weeks. Am so happy to be back in the fold and very grateful to have all of you here. xxxooo :sm01:


Sending you loads and loads of unpacking hugs and buckets of love. xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> It's good to see Pam and jinx
> 
> My wound isn't hurting anymore, but yesterday morning I started with a stonking headache, I've not kept much in side. Been awake a lot of the night with pain and it's still here today but I think it's subsiding. Have had a shower and washed my hair so that helps.
> 
> Hope Jen is beginning to pull through and get better


HI Rebecca, sorry yesterday was a yukky day. Hope you are feeling better today and keep doing as little as possible. Loads of healing hugs and lots of love. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Thanks, I'd like that. I love them, no sewing the squares together and I knit all the ends in as I go! xxxx


I'll see how heavy my case is and if I can I will bring it with me, but I am trying to travel very light. You know craft stuff and a pair of knickers!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> So very glad to see you, my dear friend, I knew it would be difficult for you to communicate but after a while, you start to wonder.......!! You've missed a few important bits, jinx is MIA but I heard from Flo that she is poorly again. Linky's DD is in hospital, nothing to do with the baby but her platelets are very low. The Norfolkites are all getting very excited about the meet up next week but I can't think f anything else major that you missed, somebody put me right if I missed anything!!
> 
> Will always be good to see you when you can but don't fret about it!! Love you!! xxxxxxxx


Thank you, June, for the catch up. Sending many healing hugs to both jinx and Jen. I hope both are on the mend soon. Love you, too! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I hope your new neighbours love you as much as we do, why wouldn't they?!!! xxxx


It was fun to get out and meet some of them and the ones we met seem nice, so a good start. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> It's good to see Pam and jinx
> 
> My wound isn't hurting anymore, but yesterday morning I started with a stonking headache, I've not kept much in side. Been awake a lot of the night with pain and it's still here today but I think it's subsiding. Have had a shower and washed my hair so that helps.
> 
> Hope Jen is beginning to pull through and get better


Sorry you are having to deal with a bad headache on top of recovering from your procedure. Sending many comforting and healing hugs and much love, Rebecca. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you loads and loads of unpacking hugs and buckets of love. xxxxxx


Thank you! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> The doc was just in with Jen. Her platelets are only 60,000. . he's told her that its very serious and if it was three weeks from now they would have done a c-section and delivered Marcelina. More tests are being ran and I'll keep y'all updated.


Prayers being said.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Thanks, I'd like that. I love them, no sewing the squares together and I knit all the ends in as I go! xxxx


Are you using a pattern or did you work out for yourself how to connect as you go?


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I'll see how heavy my case is and if I can I will bring it with me, but I am trying to travel very light. You know craft stuff and a pair of knickers!!!


Don't forget your pj's. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Are you using a pattern or did you work out for yourself how to connect as you go?


Not a pattern really but I Googled it just to remind myself! I wish I'd made the squares a bit bigger but it's too late now!! xxxx

https://www.theknittingsquirrel.com/how-to-knit-a-mitred-square-blanket/


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Not a pattern really but I Googled it just to remind myself! I wish I'd made the squares a bit bigger but it's too late now!! xxxx
> 
> https://www.theknittingsquirrel.com/how-to-knit-a-mitred-square-blanket/


Thank you, I have had a good look. Maybe I will give it a go...


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Thank you, I have had a good look. Maybe I will give it a go...


Great stash buster!! xxxx


----------



## linkan

They are thinking bone marrow issue with Jen.


----------



## linkan

My new favorite pic. These birds are super curious about the photographer. ..


----------



## gheezi

linkan said:


> My new favorite pic. These birds are super curious about the photographer. ..


This would be my new favorite picture....forever! Love it so much


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> They are thinking bone marrow issue with Jen.


Hope they can re-think and come up with something easier. Worrying times but you'll cope. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't forget your pj's. xx :sm23:


????????


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Not a pattern really but I Googled it just to remind myself! I wish I'd made the squares a bit bigger but it's too late now!! xxxx
> 
> https://www.theknittingsquirrel.com/how-to-knit-a-mitred-square-blanket/


Found the book, leaflet more like so have put it in my case xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Woven squares. Am putting a crochet border. Then needs wetting and blocking.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> They are thinking bone marrow issue with Jen.


When I looked it up there was a variety of the disease that is caused by pregnancy so maybe if she can hang on until little Marcelina comes into the world, things may improve? I certainly hope so!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> My new favorite pic. These birds are super curious about the photographer. ..


That's deeply cool, reminds me of us looking at yarn!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Found the book, leaflet more like so have put it in my case xx


Wonderful, thank you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Woven squares. Am putting a crochet border. Then needs wetting and blocking.


All made from scratch, amazing!! Love the subtlety of the colours. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm sorry to jinx to mix you up but when I was coming home from Stephens I did an Asda shop. Got some food in. You wouldn't think there was only me. I keep thinking to try our new Aldi but I haven't done so yet. 

Stephen went diving today. Some lady was wanting to take her teachers exam so they wanted 2 divers "naughty boys" to go under with her. They have to do some things wrong and she HAS to notice it. And deal with the problem. I was up at 7am old time with the noise Stephen was making getting his gear together and putting it in the car. I gave up and got up. I don't think he's thought of putting it up the night before, and it's really not my house or place to suggest it. Sue and the boys slept through it. Anyway we had an hour to ourselves and a coffee. So I just came on home, and left everyone in bed asleep. I got cuddles off the boys but I didn't want to wake sue. We've texted since.

I had s lovely foamy bath this afternoon , I love a Sunday bath, better than any other.

What date do you all go away? S and s go next Saturday. I'm staying quiet...looks like some takeWays might be coming up. I'll go for a couple of days. With the boys, they don't need me but we do have a good laugh when there's just us three. 

Jinx hope you are a bit better, and Pam I hope you are back on line.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm sorry to jinx to mix you up but when I was coming home from Stephens I did an Asda shop. Got some food in. You wouldn't think there was only me. I keep thinking to try our new Aldi but I haven't done so yet.
> 
> Stephen went diving today. Some lady was wanting to take her teachers exam so they wanted 2 divers "naughty boys" to go under with her. They have to do some things wrong and she HAS to notice it. And deal with the problem. I was up at 7am old time with the noise Stephen was making getting his gear together and putting it in the car. I gave up and got up. I don't think he's thought of putting it up the night before, and it's really not my house or place to suggest it. Sue and the boys slept through it. Anyway we had an hour to ourselves and a coffee. So I just came on home, and left everyone in bed asleep. I got cuddles off the boys but I didn't want to wake sue. We've texted since.
> 
> I had s lovely foamy bath this afternoon , I love a Sunday bath, better than any other.
> 
> What date do you all go away? S and s go next Saturday. I'm staying quiet...looks like some takeWays might be coming up. I'll go for a couple of days. With the boys, they don't need me but we do have a good laugh when there's just us three.
> 
> Jinx hope you are a bit better, and Pam I hope you are back on line.


We go Monday week, 8th - 12th April xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> Hi to all of my wonderful, supportive friends! I'm so sorry I just up and disappeared. Life got really really crazy and I had no time to do anything other than pack and load. It felt like 2-3 weeks of hell. But, we made it through all that and now finally have internet in our new house and are slowly getting settled. It's quite a change of life for both of us. DS has been a huge help and is sticking around through the next round of packing what's left up in Seattle and the hangar and getting it down here. We'll all fly back up to Seattle together and I'll stay there a few days after they head back down here with the last of the moving trucks -- did I say Mr. Ric has way too much "stuff"? He doesn't like it when I say that out loud. Anyway, I'm so far behind I may not be able to get to all that's going on. I hope everyone is doing well and staying healthy. And a big thanks to Mav and June for texting me and to Chris for checking in with me on Facebook Messenger. Brought smiles to my face and heart! Love you all so much and will try to be better with my communicating. xxxooo


Yesssssss our Pam is home with us....love you miss Pam.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Wonderful, thank you!! xxxx


You're welcome. Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> What she said ????


How is Jen now? Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> All made from scratch, amazing!! Love the subtlety of the colours. xx


Now going to do another one with more tapestry wool and aran that I already have. Love using up stuff so I can buy more yarn xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm sorry to jinx to mix you up but when I was coming home from Stephens I did an Asda shop. Got some food in. You wouldn't think there was only me. I keep thinking to try our new Aldi but I haven't done so yet.
> 
> Stephen went diving today. Some lady was wanting to take her teachers exam so they wanted 2 divers "naughty boys" to go under with her. They have to do some things wrong and she HAS to notice it. And deal with the problem. I was up at 7am old time with the noise Stephen was making getting his gear together and putting it in the car. I gave up and got up. I don't think he's thought of putting it up the night before, and it's really not my house or place to suggest it. Sue and the boys slept through it. Anyway we had an hour to ourselves and a coffee. So I just came on home, and left everyone in bed asleep. I got cuddles off the boys but I didn't want to wake sue. We've texted since.
> 
> I had s lovely foamy bath this afternoon , I love a Sunday bath, better than any other.
> 
> What date do you all go away? S and s go next Saturday. I'm staying quiet...looks like some takeWays might be coming up. I'll go for a couple of days. With the boys, they don't need me but we do have a good laugh when there's just us three.
> 
> Jinx hope you are a bit better, and Pam I hope you are back on line.


Sounds like a lovely day xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Hello from my little corner of the world. Spring is here except for the snow flurries. I hopefully will be able to be out and about to enjoy the sunshine and warmer temperatures. Wishing everyone good health and great wealth and most of all I wish you a closet full of crafting supplies.


Hello jinx...lovely to have you back.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> I wish you were with us.


Next time Bonny lass. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> I'll see how heavy my case is and if I can I will bring it with me, but I am trying to travel very light. You know craft stuff and a pair of knickers!!!


Bugger the knickers...more craft stuff


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> My new favorite pic. These birds are super curious about the photographer. ..


They are gorgeous and cuddly, I love them. Look at their little faces. Sweet. Did you take the photo?


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> They are thinking bone marrow issue with Jen.


Sending many more healing vibes for her and much comfort for all of you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Woven squares. Am putting a crochet border. Then needs wetting and blocking.


It looks great! Well done! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Woven squares. Am putting a crochet border. Then needs wetting and blocking.


It's good, what are you going to use it for?


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> We go Monday week, 8th - 12th April xxxx


That's when s and s go away. But they go on Saturday this week.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Bugger the knickers...more craft stuff


If you insist. There is a rather nice yarn shop there. Xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> It's good, what are you going to use it for?


Putting on my lap when my legs hurt. It's very lightweight but warm xxx


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> OK. That makes sense. I hope you're feeling better soon. ???? Sending much love and many healing hugs! xxxooo


Thank you we are home and I see a doctor appointment in the books for tomorrow!

It's so cold while we were driving cars were passing with snow flying off the tops of there cars! :sm06:


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Thank you we are home and I see a doctor appointment in the books for tomorrow!
> 
> It's so cold while we were driving cars were passing with snow flying off the tops of there cars! :sm06:


Enough of the snow already! It's spring!!! We got so lucky on our trip down here. The snow in the mountains that we were worried about was gone from the roads (still on the sides of the road but not a bother to us). What a huge relief that was! We had a bit of rain in eastern Nevada and a lot of wind, but still made pretty good time. Life was very tense for all of us for 2-3 weeks. Glad to be here and slowly relaxing into life

Definitely see the doctor tomorrow. All very worrisome! Love you lots! xxxooo :sm01:


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> When I looked it up there was a variety of the disease that is caused by pregnancy so maybe if she can hang on until little Marcelina comes into the world, things may improve? I certainly hope so!! xxxxx


She has had this Thrombocytopenia for about almost 2 yrs. i think. 
She just hasn't gotten it treated. Now it's worse and kicking her butt. Hopefully like you said, it's only worse because of the pregnancy.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Putting on my lap when my legs hurt. It's very lightweight but warm xxx


Its so pretty , job well done lady.????


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> She has had this Thrombocytopenia for about almost 2 yrs. i think.
> She just hasn't gotten it treated. Now it's worse and kicking her butt. Hopefully like you said, it's only worse because of the pregnancy.


Sending good wishes.


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> Sending good wishes.


Thanks????


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> She has had this Thrombocytopenia for about almost 2 yrs. i think.
> She just hasn't gotten it treated. Now it's worse and kicking her butt. Hopefully like you said, it's only worse because of the pregnancy.


Aawww my beautiful nieces!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> They are thinking bone marrow issue with Jen.





Miss Pam said:


> Sending many more healing vibes for her and much comfort for all of you! xxxooo


From me also, Ange! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> No more news on jinx yet, I will pass it straight on if I get any.
> 
> You are so right, Mothers' Day is just one big money-grabbing con now, restaurants cram double the amount of tables in so everyone is uncomfortable and service and food are below standard and don't get me started on the price of flowers, chocolates and cards!! I would say, make a fuss of your mum all year round, don't waste your money on one 'special' day!! If only most of us had our mum's back just for the day, wouldn't that be grand? xxxx


It would be wonderful. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> It's good that you could finally pop in. It's hard to do anything with grandchildren around.


It is very difficult, but it is wonderful to see them. They are moving at the end of this week, or at the end of a fortnight, depending on their finances; bet either way, it is going to be very soon!????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Jinx, nice to see you, hope you are feeling better. Sending you loads and loads of love and healing hugs. xx


From me also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a cooler and grey Surrey, you can tell it's British Summertime! DD and LM came over this morning (while DSIL and GS2 are cooking lunch) with a card and present for me.
> 
> Managed to get up an hour later instead of an hour earlier so I am all over the place today. Have combined breakfast and lunch so should be back on track for dinner.
> 
> Finished joining my woven squares last night (picture to follow). FM has paid an unwanted visit so I shall be dealing with that today by doing s.d all.
> 
> Have a good Sunday everyone and happy Mothers Day to all Mums everywhere. xxxxx


Our Mother's Day isn't until May, I but I hope your Day was Absolutely Fabulous! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Will do, I am averaging 3.5 squares per evening! xxxx


That is quite good. I haven't done any thing Crafty, for the entire weekend. I was positively exhausted yesterday, & was so glad that it was a schoolday today!
Am I a bad Grandma? ????


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> It's good to see Pam and jinx
> 
> My wound isn't hurting anymore, but yesterday morning I started with a stonking headache, I've not kept much in side. Been awake a lot of the night with pain and it's still here today but I think it's subsiding. Have had a shower and washed my hair so that helps.
> 
> Hope Jen is beginning to pull through and get better


I hope you are feeling much better, by thetime you see this. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Neither of my sisters are on Facebook. Their kids are but they aren't. A little behind the times, l guess. :sm01: xxxooo


No, I think they might be more sensible than the rest of the world!???????? :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey and happy April. This time next week I shall be on my train to Norfolk. Yeh!

Creative Chaos this morning and we will be working on embroidery stitches so I'd better go and get organised. Catch you later.

Happy Monday everyone. xxxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and happy April. This time next week I shall be on my train to Norfolk. Yeh!
> 
> Creative Chaos this morning and we will be working on embroidery stitches so I'd better go and get organised. Catch you later.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xxxx


Have a great day, Monday is coming to an end here, the children have gone home, and I am ready for a good sleep now! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> She has had this Thrombocytopenia for about almost 2 yrs. i think.
> She just hasn't gotten it treated. Now it's worse and kicking her butt. Hopefully like you said, it's only worse because of the pregnancy.


Beautiful girls!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> It is very difficult, but it is wonderful to see them. They are moving at the end of this week, or at the end of a fortnight, depending on their finances; bet either way, it is going to be very soon!????????


I feel for you Judi xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That is quite good. I haven't done any thing Crafty, for the entire weekend. I was positively exhausted yesterday, & was so glad that it was a schoolday today!
> Am I a bad Grandma? ????


Not at all, you do so much with and for them, you are just a human grandma!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good belated morning from a cold, cloudy Wales, it's been a shepherd's pie morning, will say no more. Yep a week today and we'll all be on the move, target Norfolk, although strictly speaking I will already be there as I'm going over on Sunday, not wasting a day travelling when we could be together. Off to catch up now, have a good day, for a Monday. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright but chilly London!

I shall be at the shop this afternoon but then I have 3 Mondays with no work!!! The boss doesn't know about that yet but I will break it to her gently! :sm23: No Miriam today, she has been doing too much and her leg is hurting again.

I have been chatting on Facebook to former pupils of my junior school and discovered one of them went to the same secondary school as me but a few years later. They told me that our senior mistress, Mrs French, known as 'Mother' to one and all, had died last year at the age of 96. That means that she was only in her thirties when I first met her. We all thought she was at least 50! She was a tyrant, could terrify you with just a look but she was a good teacher and I have heard stories that prove she had a kind heart under that fearsome exterior!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright but chilly London!
> 
> I shall be at the shop this afternoon but then I have 3 Mondays with no work!!! The boss doesn't know about that yet but I will break it to her gently! :sm23: No Miriam today, she has been doing too much and her leg is hurting again.
> 
> I have been chatting on Facebook to former pupils of my junior school and discovered one of them went to the same secondary school as me but a few years later. They told me that our senior mistress, Mrs French, known as 'Mother' to one and all, had died last year at the age of 96. That means that she was only in her thirties when I first met her. We all thought she was at least 50! She was a tyrant, could terrify you with just a look but she was a good teacher and I have heard stories that prove she had a kind heart under that fearsome exterior!!


It's strange isn't it how all the teachers looked old to us, I reckon looking back that some of ours were probably only in their early 20's. Some were ancient, one had taught my aunt when she was there. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EST and -4'C (25'F). We woke up to snow on the ground over the weekend. And it snowed all weekend long. And it snowed last night.
The first non-government pot shop is opening in Toronto today. I haven't heard of any in our area, but the indian reserve has been selling it for a year now, so we may not get any around here.
Premier Doug Ford (brother of that other Ford) has just announced that children of parents with a private health insurance plan will no longer be covered by the government health plan. I can foresee the price of private health insurance plans going up through the roof.
The price of gas has gone up 5c per litre ($5.68 per Can gallon/$4.73 per US gallon) And I called around and the earliest that I can get an oil change for my car is late April/early May.
I was able to cast off my Spector body. Now to match the sleeves.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> It's strange isn't it how all the teachers looked old to us, I reckon looking back that some of ours were probably only in their early 20's. Some were ancient, one had taught my aunt when she was there. xxxx


We had a math teacher in secondary school that was only a few years older than us. When we went on a school trip to Italy, she was dancing in the pubs with us.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Have a great day, Monday is coming to an end here, the children have gone home, and I am ready for a good sleep now! xoxoxo


Sleep well and get your batteries recharged.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and happy April. This time next week I shall be on my train to Norfolk. Yeh!
> 
> Creative Chaos this morning and we will be working on embroidery stitches so I'd better go and get organised. Catch you later.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xxxx


Have fun with Chaos.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That is quite good. I haven't done any thing Crafty, for the entire weekend. I was positively exhausted yesterday, & was so glad that it was a schoolday today!
> Am I a bad Grandma? ????


No, just a worn out one.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Our Mother's Day isn't until May, I but I hope your Day was Absolutely Fabulous! xoxoxo


Our Mother's Day is in May too.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> It is very difficult, but it is wonderful to see them. They are moving at the end of this week, or at the end of a fortnight, depending on their finances; bet either way, it is going to be very soon!????????


Not having a definite date must be stressful.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> She has had this Thrombocytopenia for about almost 2 yrs. i think.
> She just hasn't gotten it treated. Now it's worse and kicking her butt. Hopefully like you said, it's only worse because of the pregnancy.


I hope she and Marcelina can hang in there a little longer.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Enough of the snow already! It's spring!!! We got so lucky on our trip down here. The snow in the mountains that we were worried about was gone from the roads (still on the sides of the road but not a bother to us). What a huge relief that was! We had a bit of rain in eastern Nevada and a lot of wind, but still made pretty good time. Life was very tense for all of us for 2-3 weeks. Glad to be here and slowly relaxing into life
> 
> Definitely see the doctor tomorrow. All very worrisome! Love you lots! xxxooo :sm01:


Keep relaxing and unpacking. I hope the next trip goes as well.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Thank you we are home and I see a doctor appointment in the books for tomorrow!
> 
> It's so cold while we were driving cars were passing with snow flying off the tops of there cars! :sm06:


People weren't clearing the snow from the tops of their cars. I saw one van put on the brakes and the snow slid all over their windshield so they couldn't see anything. That was dangerous. It would only have taken a few minutes with a snow brush to clear it.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Putting on my lap when my legs hurt. It's very lightweight but warm xxx


Pretty and useful.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> I'll see how heavy my case is and if I can I will bring it with me, but I am trying to travel very light. You know craft stuff and a pair of knickers!!!





grandma susan said:


> Bugger the knickers...more craft stuff


I'm with you. When I went to the Knitting Retreat, my craft bag was bigger than the little clothing bag that I took.

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm sorry to jinx to mix you up but when I was coming home from Stephens I did an Asda shop. Got some food in. You wouldn't think there was only me. I keep thinking to try our new Aldi but I haven't done so yet.
> 
> Stephen went diving today. Some lady was wanting to take her teachers exam so they wanted 2 divers "naughty boys" to go under with her. They have to do some things wrong and she HAS to notice it. And deal with the problem. I was up at 7am old time with the noise Stephen was making getting his gear together and putting it in the car. I gave up and got up. I don't think he's thought of putting it up the night before, and it's really not my house or place to suggest it. Sue and the boys slept through it. Anyway we had an hour to ourselves and a coffee. So I just came on home, and left everyone in bed asleep. I got cuddles off the boys but I didn't want to wake sue. We've texted since.
> 
> I had s lovely foamy bath this afternoon , I love a Sunday bath, better than any other.
> 
> What date do you all go away? S and s go next Saturday. I'm staying quiet...looks like some takeWays might be coming up. I'll go for a couple of days. With the boys, they don't need me but we do have a good laugh when there's just us three.
> 
> Jinx hope you are a bit better, and Pam I hope you are back on line.


I'm a light sleeper too. Once you've been woken up, you might as well get up.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> That's deeply cool, reminds me of us looking at yarn!! xxxx


 :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> My new favorite pic. These birds are super curious about the photographer. ..


Where were these birds that they had such a lovely ceiling behind them.


----------



## nitz8catz

Looks like I'm talking with myself here. Everyone is busy packing for their trip or in bed, healing.
Everyone have a nice Monday.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. It is cold and rainy today. Keeping the blinds and drapes closed as I do not want to see that mess. 
Hope everyone else has a sunshiny Monday with warm caressing temperatures.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EST and -4'C (25'F). We woke up to snow on the ground over the weekend. And it snowed all weekend long. And it snowed last night.
> The first non-government pot shop is opening in Toronto today. I haven't heard of any in our area, but the indian reserve has been selling it for a year now, so we may not get any around here.
> Premier Doug Ford (brother of that other Ford) has just announced that children of parents with a private health insurance plan will no longer be covered by the government health plan. I can foresee the price of private health insurance plans going up through the roof.
> The price of gas has gone up 5c per litre ($5.68 per Can gallon/$4.73 per US gallon) And I called around and the earliest that I can get an oil change for my car is late April/early May.
> I was able to cast off my Spector body. Now to match the sleeves.


So sorry you have yet more snow, hopefully this will be it's last hurrah, as they say!! I suppose you can't shop around and see if any other garage can fit in your oil change any sooner? Have a good day love!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. It is cold and rainy today. Keeping the blinds and drapes closed as I do not want to see that mess.
> Hope everyone else has a sunshiny Monday with warm caressing temperatures.


Good morning jinx, love your avatar picture, such a fresh faced lovely!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Good morning I am off to see the doctor as I feel like I got hit by a truck!


----------



## LondonChris

Hope Jen soon recovers. Xx


linkan said:


> Jen is in the hospital. She's really sick today and having pretty much pain everywhere. Baby is fine it's not labor related. They are going to test her for lupus.


----------



## LondonChris

That's what I thought!


London Girl said:


> Men, eh?!!! :sm16: :sm14: :sm19:


----------



## LondonChris

That will make someone feel so cosy.


Barn-dweller said:


> My multi-coloured shawl on the blocks. The pattern is - So I Had Some Yarn byKathie MacDonald Vargo.


----------



## LondonChris

Big hugs coming your way for yourself and Jen. Hope to hear better news soon.


linkan said:


> The doc was just in with Jen. Her platelets are only 60,000. . he's told her that its very serious and if it was three weeks from now they would have done a c-section and delivered Marcelina. More tests are being ran and I'll keep y'all updated.


----------



## LondonChris

We all need a break, but you will be missed!


grandma susan said:


> I think it's exactly what you need. Time will fly but you'll enjoy every minute. All of you have a great time.


----------



## LondonChris

Good to hear from you Pam. I hope you soon get everything packed up & settled in your new home. Safe travels. Hugs. Xxx


Miss Pam said:


> Hi to all of my wonderful, supportive friends! I'm so sorry I just up and disappeared. Life got really really crazy and I had no time to do anything other than pack and load. It felt like 2-3 weeks of hell. But, we made it through all that and now finally have internet in our new house and are slowly getting settled. It's quite a change of life for both of us. DS has been a huge help and is sticking around through the next round of packing what's left up in Seattle and the hangar and getting it down here. We'll all fly back up to Seattle together and I'll stay there a few days after they head back down here with the last of the moving trucks -- did I say Mr. Ric has way too much "stuff"? He doesn't like it when I say that out loud. Anyway, I'm so far behind I may not be able to get to all that's going on. I hope everyone is doing well and staying healthy. And a big thanks to Mav and June for texting me and to Chris for checking in with me on Facebook Messenger. Brought smiles to my face and heart! Love you all so much and will try to be better with my communicating. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

I'm sure Jen will love it.


linkan said:


> Good afternoon MJ????xoxo
> 
> And good morning to everyone across the pond.
> 
> It's nearly 4am here and Raven the lab mix has decided that she wants most of my side of the bed...and my side, she's practically in my lap. She's so sweet and peaceful i hate to make her move so i thought I'd jump in here and say a quick hello , and get caught up on everyone before i make her move to the middle . Ds gets home in about 2 1/2 hours and he'll take her to his room , but i doubt i will wait that long.
> 
> I've nearly finished the crochet blanket for Jen. And I'll never buy that type of yarn again. I really wish i had started it with the foundation sc chain, It took awhile to even out. BUT ! On the bright side, it's unique...yup!
> Unique is all i can say.. Okay i really love the purples in it, But i'm not thrilled with the brown ???? gray would have been prettier.
> Okay , NOW that's all i have to say about it.????


----------



## LondonChris

Good to see you back. Big hugs coming from me. Xxx


jinx said:


> Hello from my little corner of the world. Spring is here except for the snow flurries. I hopefully will be able to be out and about to enjoy the sunshine and warmer temperatures. Wishing everyone good health and great wealth and most of all I wish you a closet full of crafting supplies.


----------



## LondonChris

So sorry I hadn't been in touch but I've talked to you about that. I am very pleased to act as co-pilot, sat Nav at the ready. I am so looking forward to seeing you all, it's a long time since I have been with people near my age, probably when we were at Josephine's last year. I don't get out much!! The family are making plans for next week. Poor Bill thought he was going to have a few days on his own but Kaz has other ideas. They are also looking after Claire's guinea pigs here. I'll not be missed


London Girl said:


> Yes, I keep thinking that, I'm a bit confused, any instructions would be welcome!! Chris, are you still coming with me? xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. It is cold and rainy today. Keeping the blinds and drapes closed as I do not want to see that mess.
> Hope everyone else has a sunshiny Monday with warm caressing temperatures.


Hello! I'm so glad to see you.


----------



## LondonChris

All the essentials then. I got laughed at when I said I didn't know what knitting to take, apparently I need to sort clothes as well, these men don't understand what is important to us.


PurpleFi said:


> I'll see how heavy my case is and if I can I will bring it with me, but I am trying to travel very light. You know craft stuff and a pair of knickers!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> So sorry I hadn't been in touch but I've talked to you about that. I am very pleased to act as co-pilot, sat Nav at the ready. I am so looking forward to seeing you all, it's a long time since I have been with people near my age, probably when we were at Josephine's last year. I don't get out much!! The family are making plans for next week. Poor Bill thought he was going to have a few days on his own but Kaz has other ideas. They are also looking after Claire's guinea pigs here. I'll not be missed


Really looking forward to catching up with you Chris. xxx


----------



## LondonChris

That is so pretty. Something to be proud of. Xx


PurpleFi said:


> Woven squares. Am putting a crochet border. Then needs wetting and blocking.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> All the essentials then. I got laughed at when I said I didn't know what knitting to take, apparently I need to sort clothes as well, these men don't understand what is important to us.


I'm bringing some very easy crafts to do, nothing that involves brain power. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> So sorry I hadn't been in touch but I've talked to you about that. I am very pleased to act as co-pilot, sat Nav at the ready. I am so looking forward to seeing you all, it's a long time since I have been with people near my age, probably when we were at Josephine's last year. I don't get out much!! The family are making plans for next week. Poor Bill thought he was going to have a few days on his own but Kaz has other ideas. They are also looking after Claire's guinea pigs here. I'll not be missed


Last time I was with a like-minded group was at Meriden last year, and you think you don't get out much. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello! I'm so glad to see you.


Hi Jeanette, how things going, bet you are getting really excited about moving into your new house. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I'm bringing some very easy crafts to do, nothing that involves brain power. xx


I shall probably bring an 1898 hat, not that we seem to get a lot of knitting done, but who cares I'm escaping. xx :sm24:


----------



## LondonChris

Hope they sort it out for her. Your girls are beautiful


linkan said:


> She has had this Thrombocytopenia for about almost 2 yrs. i think.
> She just hasn't gotten it treated. Now it's worse and kicking her butt. Hopefully like you said, it's only worse because of the pregnancy.


----------



## jinx

Hope Jen is better today. Lisa, I hope the doctor had some answers to make you feel better.
It is fun to read of your excitement about your get together. I think I would not bring much yarn, but leave space in my case for all that I would purchase.

Thanks for missing me. Mr. Wonderful was missing me also as he needed clean clothes, the cupboards were bare, and he was sick of his own cooking. Just kidding, he does well on his own and actually makes a lot of our meals and picks up our grocery orders and puts them away all by himself. Laundry is something he has not mastered yet, but he is learning.


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I've been to s and b today. Three of our little group were missing today and with Iris in a home and Kathleen gone before us we were a bit short on the ground. I finished the back of a baby cardigan. Marg didn't come in for tea because she had to go to redcar with John. . I saw to the inmates next door and Andrew is looking a lot better. 

Not be long now until you are in Norfolk. I hope the weather stays nice for you all. You can get out and look at flowers etc. (like you will????????????) or you could knit or do what the heck you like you will be FREE WOMEN. LIBERATED!

Nothing much more to say tonight so I'll catch up. Xxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Good morning I am off to see the doctor as I feel like I got hit by a truck!


Oh dear, that doesn't sound so good, hope you get some help!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Putting on my lap when my legs hurt. It's very lightweight but warm xxx


Me thinks Bentley might like to be warm with it toooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> All according what time you leave home. xx :sm15:


A.S.A.P.!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> My new favorite pic. These birds are super curious about the photographer. ..


Bless! It would be boring without them.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> She has had this Thrombocytopenia for about almost 2 yrs. i think.
> She just hasn't gotten it treated. Now it's worse and kicking her butt. Hopefully like you said, it's only worse because of the pregnancy.


A couple of sweethearts.

Here is a piccy of my three grandsons on the seafront. Love them to bits.


----------



## SaxonLady

here


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, that doesn't sound so good, hope you get some help!! xxxx


Me, too, Lisa! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> here


Wonderful looking boys! xxxooo :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. It is cold and rainy today. Keeping the blinds and drapes closed as I do not want to see that mess.
> Hope everyone else has a sunshiny Monday with warm caressing temperatures.


Yes thank you. It's been lovely here.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Hope Jen is better today. Lisa, I hope the doctor had some answers to make you feel better.
> It is fun to read of your excitement about your get together. I think I would not bring much yarn, but leave space in my case for all that I would purchase.
> 
> Thanks for missing me. Mr. Wonderful was missing me also as he needed clean clothes, the cupboards were bare, and he was sick of his own cooking. Just kidding, he does well on his own and actually makes a lot of our meals and picks up our grocery orders and puts them away all by himself. Laundry is something he has not mastered yet, but he is learning.


Does that mean you were hospitalised? xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I'm bringing some very easy crafts to do, nothing that involves brain power. xx


jut need knitting, alcohol, knitting, pyjamas, knitting and a long coat to cover the 'jamas when I need to go out!.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> A.S.A.P.!


Do what I'm doing, leave home 24 hours earlier. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> here


Wonderful!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful looking boys! xxxooo :sm24:


The taller one is the one studying on Saturdays under the auspices of McClaren F1.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Me thinks Bentley might like to be warm with it toooo


He loves it xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> jut need knitting, alcohol, knitting, pyjamas, knitting and a long coat to cover the 'jamas when I need to go out!.


What no posh dresses for the evenings? X


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> What no posh dresses for the evenings? X


I don't own a dress, posh or other so it will have to be pj's. xx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't own a dress, posh or other so it will have to be pj's. xx :sm23:


That should be fun when we go out to eat.xx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> The taller one is the one studying on Saturdays under the auspices of McClaren F1.


Nice piccies x


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> That should be fun when we go out to eat.xx


Oh, :sm16: :sm16: xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Adorable.


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Last time I was with a like-minded group was at Meriden last year, and you think you don't get out much. xx :sm23: :sm23:


I go to my Tuesday group, mostly older than me. They can't even agree on who is getting the tea! We'll catch up, I still go to bed late!,


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, that doesn't sound so good, hope you get some help!! xxxx


I have a sinus infection which I thought was the case!


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> here


What a handsome group of boys!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> What no posh dresses for the evenings? X


Posh pj's? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I have a sinus infection which I thought was the case!


Aww, healing hugs coming to ya!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Posh pj's? Xxxx


Only got bog standard ones. xxxx :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## linkan

They let Jen go home. yay


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I have a sinus infection which I thought was the case!


Well, that's good that you went and can now take the ABs and start feeling better! Sending many healing and comforting hugs to you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> They let Jen go home. yay


Awesome! How is she feeling now? xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> They let Jen go home. yay


Wow. That's a fast turn-around. Good for her and the baby. (I was supposed to be a Marcelina.)


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a slightly sunny Wales but we did have rain in the night, haven't had that for ages. Dinner is already done (leftovers) so might go and steam clean the bathrooms, the floors look as though they need it, not sure how they get so dirty. That will be my major chore of the day then some R & R. Some silly weather forecaster mentioned snow last night, it can stay away from here. Off to the bathrooms before I talk myself out of it, see you later. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> They let Jen go home. yay


Oh that's a good sign, I'm sure she'll feel better for that alone! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Wow. That's a fast turn-around. Good for her and the baby. (I was supposed to be a Marcelina.)


Well that's a coincidence because that would be a very unusual name in the UK. I think Jeanette suits you perfectly, I always wanted to be a Jeanette or a Janine, not a plain June!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly sunny Wales but we did have rain in the night, haven't had that for ages. Dinner is already done (leftovers) so might go and steam clean the bathrooms, the floors look as though they need it, not sure how they get so dirty. That will be my major chore of the day then some R & R. Some silly weather forecaster mentioned snow last night, it can stay away from here. Off to the bathrooms before I talk myself out of it, see you later. xx


They have said that about snow here as well, let's hope it stays away from East Anglia next week!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> They have said that about snow here as well, let's hope it stays away from East Anglia next week!! xxxx


Once we get there who cares. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## jinx

No, I was not. Sorry I gave the wrong impression. I was with family.


Barn-dweller said:


> Does that mean you were hospitalised? xx


----------



## jinx

Great looking boys. You have reason to be proud of them.


SaxonLady said:


> The taller one is the one studying on Saturdays under the auspices of McClaren F1.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> They have said that about snow here as well, let's hope it stays away from East Anglia next week!! xxxx


Will I need a woolly vest?


----------



## jinx

I hope you got antibiotics that will get rid of the infection quickly.


binkbrice said:


> I have a sinus infection which I thought was the case!


----------



## jinx

Good news. Hope she continues to improve without any more problems.


linkan said:


> They let Jen go home. yay


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Once we get there who cares. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


That's true, as long as we have heat, food, wonderful company and our knitting, what does it matter?!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a damp and drizzzly Surrey. Had fun with the embroidery yesterday, I had everyone having a go a trappunto quilting.

Had a walk into town yesterday afternoon and then spent the rest of the time weaving. Still using up tapestry wool some aran that I have had for ages. 

Nothing much planned for today, Happy Tuesday xxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a very grey and chilly London! Off to see Dumbo this afternoon, there is nothing else on we'd want to see and it's supposed to be very good, brilliant CGI effects!

All was well at the shop yesterday, the manager took on board what I had said about the disastrous cashing up etc and promtply asked me if I would cash up last night. One word, "no"!!!

Have a good one everybody and I hope everyone feeling under the weather starts to feel much better as the day wears on!! Lotsa love xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> That's true, as long as we have heat, food, wonderful company and our knitting, what does it matter?!! xxxx


Might even get snowed in and can't come home xxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Be glad you had rain as we had snow showers. 
I also wonder how my bathrooms floors get so dirty. A few months ago I got a Braava (robot floor scrubber). I use it daily and it does a good job on the kitchen floor, but is almost useless in the bathroom as it cannot get around the bowl.????????????



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly sunny Wales but we did have rain in the night, haven't had that for ages. Dinner is already done (leftovers) so might go and steam clean the bathrooms, the floors look as though they need it, not sure how they get so dirty. That will be my major chore of the day then some R & R. Some silly weather forecaster mentioned snow last night, it can stay away from here. Off to the bathrooms before I talk myself out of it, see you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a very grey and chilly London! Off to see Dumbo this afternoon, there is nothing else on we'd want to see and it's supposed to be very good, brilliant CGI effects!
> 
> All was well at the shop yesterday, the manager took on board what I had said about the disastrous cashing up etc and promtply asked me if I would cash up last night. One word, "no"!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody and I hope everyone feeling under the weather starts to feel much better as the day wears on!! Lotsa love xxxxxx


God for you for saying No! Have you told her you will be away next Monday? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Will I need a woolly vest?


Have you got room? If not we'll stay in the warm and watch the snow fall. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a very grey and chilly London! Off to see Dumbo this afternoon, there is nothing else on we'd want to see and it's supposed to be very good, brilliant CGI effects!
> 
> All was well at the shop yesterday, the manager took on board what I had said about the disastrous cashing up etc and promtply asked me if I would cash up last night. One word, "no"!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody and I hope everyone feeling under the weather starts to feel much better as the day wears on!! Lotsa love xxxxxx


Good for you, I'm sure you'll enjoy it more without the responsibility. Enjoy Dumbo. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Might even get snowed in and can't come home xxxxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and drizzzly Surrey. Had fun with the embroidery yesterday, I had everyone having a go a trappunto quilting.
> 
> What no pictures?
> Hope you have a great taco Tuesday.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Have you got room? If not we'll stay in the warm and watch the snow fall. xx :sm09:


Oh yes, I have micro packing down to a fine art. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from a damp and drizzzly Surrey. Had fun with the embroidery yesterday, I had everyone having a go a trappunto quilting.
> 
> What no pictures?
> Hope you have a great taco Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> No sorry, didn't take pictures. It might be a fish and chips day even though it is Tuesday as I might be going out tomorrow. Hope you are feeling a lot better now. love and hugs. xxx
Click to expand...


----------



## jinx

Morning. Dumbo is getting good reviews around here also. It seems mature adults are almost more interested in seeing it than the tots.????
It takes a strong wise woman to say NO when ask to do something they do not want to do. 
Good for you.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a very grey and chilly London! Off to see Dumbo this afternoon, there is nothing else on we'd want to see and it's supposed to be very good, brilliant CGI effects!
> 
> All was well at the shop yesterday, the manager took on board what I had said about the disastrous cashing up etc and promtply asked me if I would cash up last night. One word, "no"!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody and I hope everyone feeling under the weather starts to feel much better as the day wears on!! Lotsa love xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Oh yes, I have micro packing down to a fine art. xx


I'm getting there, got all clothes packed and case is only half full, just knitting, stuff for Chris and some last minute things. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Be glad you had rain as we had snow showers.
> I also wonder how my bathrooms floors get so dirty. A few months ago I got a Braava (robot floor scrubber). I use it daily and it does a good job on the kitchen floor, but is almost useless in the bathroom as it cannot get around the bowl.????????????


I've often wondered if they and the Roomba can get into corners, that's usually where my house is dustiest!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> God for you for saying No! Have you told her you will be away next Monday? xx


Yes, although she had forgotten but I pointed out where we had put it in the book together! :sm16: :sm23: I'm also out for the day with Sam and the kids on the following Monday and the next one is Easter Monday so I'm having a bit of a rest!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Dumbo is getting good reviews around here also. It seems mature adults are almost more interested in seeing it than the tots.????
> It takes a strong wise woman to say NO when ask to do something they do not want to do.
> Good for you.


Thanks jinx. Sadly I can't bring myself to say it as often as I should, something I must learn!! xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and 0'C (32'F). It's supposed to be clear until Thursday.
Durham College has set up a gaming arena so people can come to the campus and play video games. (????????)
Bella-kitty spent the night downstairs in her box, so I had a good night's sleep. I guess she didn't like that the other kitties had been in her box.
I was only able to knit a couple of rows in my long forgotten mosaic project, because I was covered in kitties for most of the evening.
And I have a plugged ear, so I am probably going to have a cold later.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yes, although she had forgotten but I pointed out where we had put it in the book together! :sm16: :sm23: I'm also out for the day with Sam and the kids on the following Monday and the next one is Easter Monday so I'm having a bit of a rest!!! xxxx


Good for you. Enjoy your time off.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Yes, although she had forgotten but I pointed out where we had put it in the book together! :sm16: :sm23: I'm also out for the day with Sam and the kids on the following Monday and the next one is Easter Monday so I'm having a bit of a rest!!! xxxx


A well deserved one too xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm getting there, got all clothes packed and case is only half full, just knitting, stuff for Chris and some last minute things. xx


At the moment everything I might possibly need is hung in the spare room. Then I will cut it down to size as I pack. Xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I've often wondered if they and the Roomba can get into corners, that's usually where my house is dustiest!! xxx


I know our Roomba didn't do corners. It also didn't always cover the entire area, as it used a "random" pattern that sometimes went over the same area multiple times and didn't go over some parts at all. But it did easily go under the couch and chairs which is where most of the cat hair accumulated.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and 0'C (32'F). It's supposed to be clear until Thursday.
> Durham College has set up a gaming arena so people can come to the campus and play video games. (????????)
> Bella-kitty spent the night downstairs in her box, so I had a good night's sleep. I guess she didn't like that the other kitties had been in her box.
> I was only able to knit a couple of rows in my long forgotten mosaic project, because I was covered in kitties for most of the evening.
> And I have a plugged ear, so I am probably going to have a cold later.


Take plenty of vit C and pussy at snuggles. Xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Have you got room? If not we'll stay in the warm and watch the snow fall. xx :sm09:


Cold is easy. Just put on layers of everything that you brought. You'll stay warm. The jacket from my loungewear/pajamas has doubled as a sweater.
Too hot is more difficult. You don't want to see me when I'm too hot.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Might even get snowed in and can't come home xxxxxx


Getting snowed in and knitting the whole time, (except for sleeping and eating) is wonderful.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a very grey and chilly London! Off to see Dumbo this afternoon, there is nothing else on we'd want to see and it's supposed to be very good, brilliant CGI effects!
> 
> All was well at the shop yesterday, the manager took on board what I had said about the disastrous cashing up etc and promtply asked me if I would cash up last night. One word, "no"!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody and I hope everyone feeling under the weather starts to feel much better as the day wears on!! Lotsa love xxxxxx


Did the manager even listen to you at all?
Good for you for saying NO.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and drizzzly Surrey. Had fun with the embroidery yesterday, I had everyone having a go a trappunto quilting.
> 
> Had a walk into town yesterday afternoon and then spent the rest of the time weaving. Still using up tapestry wool some aran that I have had for ages.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today, Happy Tuesday xxx


Happy Tuesday.
I had to google that trapunto quilting. Very nice.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly sunny Wales but we did have rain in the night, haven't had that for ages. Dinner is already done (leftovers) so might go and steam clean the bathrooms, the floors look as though they need it, not sure how they get so dirty. That will be my major chore of the day then some R & R. Some silly weather forecaster mentioned snow last night, it can stay away from here. Off to the bathrooms before I talk myself out of it, see you later. xx


I actually saw some hostas trying to poke up above the ground. We'll have greenery soon.
So long as it doesn't snow on the way there, does the forecast matter that much.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and 0'C (32'F). It's supposed to be clear until Thursday.
> Durham College has set up a gaming arena so people can come to the campus and play video games. (????????)
> Bella-kitty spent the night downstairs in her box, so I had a good night's sleep. I guess she didn't like that the other kitties had been in her box.
> I was only able to knit a couple of rows in my long forgotten mosaic project, because I was covered in kitties for most of the evening.
> And I have a plugged ear, so I am probably going to have a cold later.


Take some echinacea, it might chase your cold away before it gets a grip!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> They let Jen go home. yay


Good. Tell her to take it easy, and I hope she doesn't have any other "hiccups" with the rest of her pregnancy.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Did the manager even listen to you at all?
> Good for you for saying NO.


She appears to be listening but cannot seem to retain the information! I told her three times yesterday that she had a streak of mascara on her face but it was still there when we went home!! :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Take some echinacea, it might chase your cold away before it gets a grip!! xxxx


I have a product named Sambucol, with echinacea, black elderberry, white willow and zinc. It's been doing the trick so far.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> She appears to be listening but cannot seem to retain the information! I told her three times yesterday that she had a streak of mascara on her face but it was still there when we went home!! :sm16:


She'll probably wonder where you are when you don't show up on Monday.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and head to work
Everyone have a lovely Tuesday.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I have a product named Sambucol, with echinacea, black elderberry, white willow and zinc. It's been doing the trick so far.


Jolly good, go and have a big swig!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> She'll probably wonder where you are when you don't show up on Monday.


More than likely!! ????


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now and head to work
> Everyone have a lovely Tuesday.


You too, take care out there!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## jinx

I am surprised at how well the roomba gets into corners. Not perfect, but it has a spinning brush that hangs over the side that surprisingly gets into corners.


London Girl said:


> I've often wondered if they and the Roomba can get into corners, that's usually where my house is dustiest!! xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Well that's a coincidence because that would be a very unusual name in the UK. I think Jeanette suits you perfectly, I always wanted to be a Jeanette or a Janine, not a plain June!!! xxxx


My mom's name was Marjorie and three sisters (Marianne, Margaret and Maxine) Marcelina was next on Mom's mind...Margaret and Marianne talked her out of it). Maxine was born with spina bifada and she lived a very short time and didn't come home from the hospital. She was 7 years older than me.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a very grey and chilly London! Off to see Dumbo this afternoon, there is nothing else on we'd want to see and it's supposed to be very good, brilliant CGI effects!
> 
> All was well at the shop yesterday, the manager took on board what I had said about the disastrous cashing up etc and promtply asked me if I would cash up last night. One word, "no"!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody and I hope everyone feeling under the weather starts to feel much better as the day wears on!! Lotsa love xxxxxx


I want to see dumbo so looking forward to what you think!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> What no posh dresses for the evenings? X


posh pyjamas!


----------



## SaxonLady

Had lunch with the ladies today. The weather is very 'April' bright sunshine followed by light rain, then sunshine, then heavy hail!


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Had lunch with the ladies today. The weather is very 'April' bright sunshine followed by light rain, then sunshine, then heavy hail!


Sounds like a fun lunch. The weather sounds like it can't make up its mind. We've got sunshine this morning, though a bit cloudy. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> My mom's name was Marjorie and three sisters (Marianne, Margaret and Maxine) Marcelina was next on Mom's mind...Margaret and Marianne talked her out of it). Maxine was born with spina bifada and she lived a very short time and didn't come home from the hospital. She was 7 years older than me.


Oh that's a sad story. These days such babies survive very well but I expect it depends on the severity. I wonder why you didn't begin with M anyway?! xxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I want to see dumbo so looking forward to what you think!


I loved it, thought it was brilliant, DH, not so much! It was quite a different story to the original but very entertaining!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am surprised at how well the roomba gets into corners. Not perfect, but it has a spinning brush that hangs over the side that surprisingly gets into corners.


Interesting. I don't think it would be worth getting one for my house, I have such small rooms, there really isn't very much carpet!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Had lunch with the ladies today. The weather is very 'April' bright sunshine followed by light rain, then sunshine, then heavy hail!


For a change we've had sunshine nearly all day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a fun lunch. The weather sounds like it can't make up its mind. We've got sunshine this morning, though a bit cloudy. :sm01: xxxooo


Yes but what's the temperature with you? xx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> I loved it, thought it was brilliant, DH, not so much! It was quite a different story to the original but very entertaining!!


DD is taking me to see it next week


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> DD is taking me to see it next week


You'll both love it!! xx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> You'll both love it!! xx


I always appreciate your reviews :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Oh that's a sad story. These days such babies survive very well but I expect it depends on the severity. I wonder why you didn't begin with M anyway?! xxx


I think my sisters talked her into it ...they would be about 11-13 at the time and probably pretty persistent.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello from my little bed in my house, would you like the good news? Or would you like the better news? Well, you are going to get it. I went to the over 60's and won £9 and then I won £50, and to top it off I won some batten burg cakes. How's that for an afternoons work. It's gone in my holiday purse. 

I went in to see Andrew and Karen and make them tea. Andrew tried to do too much yesterday and slipped and hurt his new hip. So today he's not in a good place. Karen is fine she says, I wish I had her humor. 

I hope you are all ok. It's maybe just as well that I wasn't going to Norfolk. As it's worked out Stephen and sue are away in Croatia next week and I'm sort of on call for the boys if things go wrong. "Big enough to look after themselves" I hear you say, well I hope you are right, but I'm not holding my breath. I wouldn't trust them with a plastic piggy bank. Lovely lovely young men, but a bit unworldly. I'm here if they need me, I'll show them where the washing machine is. Their mam does everything for them, but grandma doesn't. This could be fun. Xx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I always appreciate your reviews :sm24:


It was fun, I really enjoyed it, 8/10!!! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

HELP, it's snowing here. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> here


Lovely lovely boys...


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello from my little bed in my house, would you like the good news? Or would you like the better news? Well, you are going to get it. I went to the over 60's and won £9 and then I won £50, and to top it off I won some batten burg cakes. How's that for an afternoons work. It's gone in my holiday purse.
> 
> I went in to see Andrew and Karen and make them tea. Andrew tried to do too much yesterday and slipped and hurt his new hip. So today he's not in a good place. Karen is fine she says, I wish I had her humor.
> 
> I hope you are all ok. It's maybe just as well that I wasn't going to Norfolk. As it's worked out Stephen and sue are away in Croatia next week and I'm sort of on call for the boys if things go wrong. "Big enough to look after themselves" I hear you say, well I hope you are right, but I'm not holding my breath. I wouldn't trust them with a plastic piggy bank. Lovely lovely young men, but a bit unworldly. I'm here if they need me, I'll show them where the washing machine is. Their mam does everything for them, but grandma doesn't. This could be fun. Xx


Good winnings!! Shame about Andrew's fall, silly beggar!! I'm sure you'll have a better time with your boys but good that you don't run after them and let them run you ragged!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> HELP, it's snowing here. xx :sm16: :sm16:


NO!!! Get yourself to Norfolk, it never snows there!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

People are going to think I work for Roomba, but I don't. It does carpet or hard floors, even does scatter rugs. My house is small. I start it in the office and it goes on it's merry way doing the bedrooms, living, rooms, kitchen, and bathrooms. When it's battery is getting weak it comes back in the office and hops onto its docking station and recharges.


London Girl said:


> Interesting. I don't think it would be worth getting one for my house, I have such small rooms, there really isn't very much carpet!!


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> At the moment everything I might possibly need is hung in the spare room. Then I will cut it down to size as I pack. Xx


Are you taking your knickers then?????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Interesting. I don't think it would be worth getting one for my house, I have such small rooms, there really isn't very much carpet!!


I think the machine would be too big to go on the floor in my bathroom, it's teeny weeny. Like 6ft X 4ft. No kidding..????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> People are going to think I work for Roomba, but I don't. It does carpet or hard floors, even does scatter rugs. My house is small. I start it in the office and it goes on it's merry way doing the bedrooms, living, rooms, kitchen, and bathrooms. When it's battery is getting weak it comes back in the office and hops onto its docking station and recharges.


Isn't that clever?! I don't suppose they make one that climbs stairs do they? If they don't, I expect they will before too long!!

I have one living room downstairs with the stairs in it and three bedrooms upstairs, I can just imagine it finding it's way to the top of the stairs and bouncing all the way down again!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I think the machine would be too big to go on the floor in my bathroom, it's teeny weeny. Like 6ft X 4ft. No kidding..????


There's really not much between your house and mine Susan, just about the same size although your 3rd bedroom is, I think, a little bigger than mine. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> For a change we've had sunshine nearly all day. xx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes but what's the temperature with you? xx


The high today will be around 80F, but since it's a dry heat it doesn't bother me too much. When it gets up in the 90s and beyond, that will probably be a different story! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello from my little bed in my house, would you like the good news? Or would you like the better news? Well, you are going to get it. I went to the over 60's and won £9 and then I won £50, and to top it off I won some batten burg cakes. How's that for an afternoons work. It's gone in my holiday purse.
> 
> I went in to see Andrew and Karen and make them tea. Andrew tried to do too much yesterday and slipped and hurt his new hip. So today he's not in a good place. Karen is fine she says, I wish I had her humor.
> 
> I hope you are all ok. It's maybe just as well that I wasn't going to Norfolk. As it's worked out Stephen and sue are away in Croatia next week and I'm sort of on call for the boys if things go wrong. "Big enough to look after themselves" I hear you say, well I hope you are right, but I'm not holding my breath. I wouldn't trust them with a plastic piggy bank. Lovely lovely young men, but a bit unworldly. I'm here if they need me, I'll show them where the washing machine is. Their mam does everything for them, but grandma doesn't. This could be fun. Xx


Well done on the winnings! Sorry Andrew hurt himself. They are lucky to have you as their neighbor!

Yes, probably a good thing you can be on call next week for the boys. Will be interesting to see how they get on.

xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> HELP, it's snowing here. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Nooooooo! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> People are going to think I work for Roomba, but I don't. It does carpet or hard floors, even does scatter rugs. My house is small. I start it in the office and it goes on it's merry way doing the bedrooms, living, rooms, kitchen, and bathrooms. When it's battery is getting weak it comes back in the office and hops onto its docking station and recharges.


Amazing! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> The high today will be around 80F, but since it's a dry heat it doesn't bother me too much. When it gets up in the 90s and beyond, that will probably be a different story! :sm01: xxxooo


Oh bliss. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Are you taking your knickers then?????


Maybe xxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

You are up late, like me. Hope you are ok


PurpleFi said:


> No sorry, didn't take pictures. It might be a fish and chips day even though it is Tuesday as I might be going out tomorrow. Hope you are feeling a lot better now. love and hugs. xxx


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> Wow. That's a fast turn-around. Good for her and the baby. (I was supposed to be a Marcelina.)


Oh wow! I've never heard the name before. Its a spin on her fathers name , Marcus.


----------



## linkan

I haven't caught up yet y'all, sorry I've gotten behind its been a hectic week and it will be that way till after the baby shower on Sunday.


----------



## linkan

Jen's platelets level was up to 70,000. Because they were on the rise they let her go home. 
They've told her that natural child birth is going to pretty much be the best option for her, She could bleed too much during a c-section. And they won't give her an epidural if her platelets are still low. So...ow.. She'll be a better woman than me because i wanted energy drug they could give me and then some !! My poor baby girl????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I loved it, thought it was brilliant, DH, not so much! It was quite a different story to the original but very entertaining!!


I LOVE elephants.. Dumbo is my favorite childhood movie. I can't wait to see it.. I want to take sweet pea.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Cold is easy. Just put on layers of everything that you brought. You'll stay warm. The jacket from my loungewear/pajamas has doubled as a sweater.
> Too hot is more difficult. You don't want to see me when I'm too hot.


That's me everyday, i swear if Mr.E didn't live here I'd be buck naked all the time.. Well most of it anyway. LOL????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Well that's a coincidence because that would be a very unusual name in the UK. I think Jeanette suits you perfectly, I always wanted to be a Jeanette or a Janine, not a plain June!!! xxxx


June is anything but plain ! It illicits thoughts of blooming roses and flowers and all the wonderfulness of the month of June. Picnics in the park, children running and playing. . hot summery nights listening to crickets chirping , and that wonderful smell you get on a hot summer day after it rains. ????????


----------



## linkan

Congrats Susan on your winnings! You hit the jackpot this time.
Your holiday purse is getting fat!????


----------



## linkan

Technical difficulties....


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> People are going to think I work for Roomba, but I don't. It does carpet or hard floors, even does scatter rugs. My house is small. I start it in the office and it goes on it's merry way doing the bedrooms, living, rooms, kitchen, and bathrooms. When it's battery is getting weak it comes back in the office and hops onto its docking station and recharges.


Wow! Wish I had one. I'm the Roomba here. Go through all those rooms.


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> I LOVE elephants.. Dumbo is my favorite childhood movie. I can't wait to see it.. I want to take sweet pea.


I collect elephants. Most of them small but one is size of a young cat and mom bought it from the hospital gift shop when I was there years ago. Trunk up is suppose to be good luck. I could use some. Mooch was laying on my chest and sneezed a spray right into my right eye. Went to the eye doctor because this is the cat I'm not sure why he was sick. Got a really odd doctor. My eye is burning and inside looks reddish.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from Wales. I love the Spring, longer days, spring flowers, light evenings and a layer of SNOW everywhere. Yep drew back the curtains this morning and all was white and big flakes coming down. Luckily it has stopped now. The roads are clear but most of the grass is white. And it's cold. Shall be keeping the fire close to me today. Might change to bed in a minute but nothing much else planned. Had an afternoon in the frog pond yesterday, I'd done about 3 foot of scarf and just did't like the way it was curling along the edge so took the whole lot out and started again with a border. And it's snowing again. Will catch up now. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from Wales. I love the Spring, longer days, spring flowers, light evenings and a layer of SNOW everywhere. Yep drew back the curtains this morning and all was white and big flakes coming down. Luckily it has stopped now. The roads are clear but most of the grass is white. And it's cold. Shall be keeping the fire close to me today. Might change to bed in a minute but nothing much else planned. Had an afternoon in the frog pond yesterday, I'd done about 3 foot of scarf and just did't like the way it was curling along the edge so took the whole lot out and started again with a border. And it's snowing again. Will catch up now. xx


Sending you warm woolly hugs. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very misty Surrey. It was really thick when I got up but it is beginning to clear and the sun is trying to come through.

I'm off to a felted jewellry exhibition today at the museum of the Iron Age in Andover and then this evening it is singing. We had fish and chips yesterday, it was delicious.

Hi Polly nice to see you, hope your eye gets better soon.

Catch you all later. Happy Wednesday. xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Jen's platelets level was up to 70,000. Because they were on the rise they let her go home.
> They've told her that natural child birth is going to pretty much be the best option for her, She could bleed too much during a c-section. And they won't give her an epidural if her platelets are still low. So...ow.. She'll be a better woman than me because i wanted energy drug they could give me and then some !! My poor baby girl????


Oh bless her, I only had gas and air, wasn't offered anything else but they were both home births so I supposed that was the only option. I was fine and I'm sure Jen will be too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I LOVE elephants.. Dumbo is my favorite childhood movie. I can't wait to see it.. I want to take sweet pea.


It could be a little bit sad and scary for her in places, check it out here: https://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/films/3541141-Dumbo-what-age xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> June is anything but plain ! It illicits thoughts of blooming roses and flowers and all the wonderfulness of the month of June. Picnics in the park, children running and playing. . hot summery nights listening to crickets chirping , and that wonderful smell you get on a hot summer day after it rains. ????????


Awww, I never thought of it like that! Thanks Angie!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I collect elephants. Most of them small but one is size of a young cat and mom bought it from the hospital gift shop when I was there years ago. Trunk up is suppose to be good luck. I could use some. Mooch was laying on my chest and sneezed a spray right into my right eye. Went to the eye doctor because this is the cat I'm not sure why he was sick. Got a really odd doctor. My eye is burning and inside looks reddish.


Lovely to see you Polly but you do have some rotten luck, don't you?!! :sm09: Not funny, I know and I hope whatever your puss passed on to you is quickly dealt with! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from Wales. I love the Spring, longer days, spring flowers, light evenings and a layer of SNOW everywhere. Yep drew back the curtains this morning and all was white and big flakes coming down. Luckily it has stopped now. The roads are clear but most of the grass is white. And it's cold. Shall be keeping the fire close to me today. Might change to bed in a minute but nothing much else planned. Had an afternoon in the frog pond yesterday, I'd done about 3 foot of scarf and just did't like the way it was curling along the edge so took the whole lot out and started again with a border. And it's snowing again. Will catch up now. xx


Oh dear, sorry about the precipitation and the frogging! It's colder here today, about 7'C and quite grey but at least we are not troubled by the 'S' word!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello from my little bed in my house, would you like the good news? Or would you like the better news? Well, you are going to get it. I went to the over 60's and won £9 and then I won £50, and to top it off I won some batten burg cakes. How's that for an afternoons work. It's gone in my holiday purse.
> 
> I went in to see Andrew and Karen and make them tea. Andrew tried to do too much yesterday and slipped and hurt his new hip. So today he's not in a good place. Karen is fine she says, I wish I had her humor.
> 
> I hope you are all ok. It's maybe just as well that I wasn't going to Norfolk. As it's worked out Stephen and sue are away in Croatia next week and I'm sort of on call for the boys if things go wrong. "Big enough to look after themselves" I hear you say, well I hope you are right, but I'm not holding my breath. I wouldn't trust them with a plastic piggy bank. Lovely lovely young men, but a bit unworldly. I'm here if they need me, I'll show them where the washing machine is. Their mam does everything for them, but grandma doesn't. This could be fun. Xx


You'll be rich for your next holiday! Enjoy your time with the boys. Have them well trained by the time their parents get back!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> HELP, it's snowing here. xx :sm16: :sm16:


SNOW! We had hail yesterday for a few minutes, but SNOW!


----------



## RookieRetiree

After talking about yarn cake and ball holders, Iâve been toying with the idea of making some. What do the semsresses think of this design (taken from a promotion for free stuff if joining a crochet club).

I like the grommet idea to feed the yarn through and the zippered pocket.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Lovely lovely boys...


They really are. love them all to bits. They are so different.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> There's really not much between your house and mine Susan, just about the same size although your 3rd bedroom is, I think, a little bigger than mine. xx


My rooms are small but I have 8 of them. 3 downstairs and 4 and a bathroom upstairs. Plus a covered area out back, a tight garage and a workshop at the bottom of the garden. Just two of us and not enough space!!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very misty Surrey. It was really thick when I got up but it is beginning to clear and the sun is trying to come through.
> 
> I'm off to a felted jewellry exhibition today at the museum of the Iron Age in Andover and then this evening it is singing. We had fish and chips yesterday, it was delicious.
> 
> Hi Polly nice to see you, hope your eye gets better soon.
> 
> Catch you all later. Happy Wednesday. xxx


It was misty here as well, early on. Since then it has been a beautiful sunny day.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. I ventured out through the snow flurries yesterday. Stopped at the thrift store and found the exact correct sized bowl I needed to fit into my instant pot. I had searched for weeks before I found one to buy online. Now I have two of them. 
Today I am going rejoice in the sunshine and warmer temperatures. I may take my hook and yarn onto to deck and visit with the neighbors. Yeah spring!


----------



## jinx

I like the handle that you can easily hook over your arm if you decide to walk while you knit/crochet.


RookieRetiree said:


> After talking about yarn cake and ball holders, Iâve been toying with the idea of making some. What do the semsresses think of this design (taken from a promotion for free stuff if joining a crochet club).
> 
> I like the grommet idea to feed the yarn through and the zippered pocket.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> SNOW! We had hail yesterday for a few minutes, but SNOW!


It's snowing again at the moment having just got rid of all this morning's snow. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Thankfully it's not settling.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Thankfully it's not settling.


Definitely knitting weather xx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> After talking about yarn cake and ball holders, Iâve been toying with the idea of making some. What do the semsresses think of this design (taken from a promotion for free stuff if joining a crochet club).
> 
> I like the grommet idea to feed the yarn through and the zippered pocket.


That should be pretty easy to make Jeanette, not sure how you would make the holes for the yarn to come through, maybe a machine button hole would do it?

This might help! https://www.google.com/search?q=making+a+wrist+knitting+bag&oq=making+a+wrist+knitting+bag&aqs=chrome..69i57.17505j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#kpvalbx=1


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I ventured out through the snow flurries yesterday. Stopped at the thrift store and found the exact correct sized bowl I needed to fit into my instant pot. I had searched for weeks before I found one to buy online. Now I have two of them.
> Today I am going rejoice in the sunshine and warmer temperatures. I may take my hook and yarn onto to deck and visit with the neighbors. Yeah spring!


So glad that after all that snow, you can finally see the beginnings of Spring! Good find in the the thrift shop but the best way to find the bargains is to work there!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Thankfully it's not settling.


I got peppered with heavy hailstones on my way home just now!! The sky is still pretty grey so I think there is more on the way but I really hope we don't get snow!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Yikes, that would be terrible for me. Very seldom do they have yarn other than Red Heart, so that would not be a problem. However, I love gadgets and I know so many of odd useless things would find their way home with me. I am just in the process of cleaning/destashing closets and dressers and do not need to refill them with more things I will probably never use. 


London Girl said:


> So glad that after all that snow, you can finally see the beginnings of Spring! Good find in the the thrift shop but the best way to find the bargains is to work there!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> That should be pretty easy to make Jeanette, not sure how you would make the holes for the yarn to come through, maybe a machine button hole would do it?
> 
> This might help! https://www.google.com/search?q=making+a+wrist+knitting+bag&oq=making+a+wrist+knitting+bag&aqs=chrome..69i57.17505j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#kpvalbx=1


Now you did it!

How could I resist the print and the price?

https://smile.amazon.com/Teamoy-Knitting-L16-5×H10-14inches-Lightweight/dp/B07429ZV6F/ref=sr_1_5?keywords=teamoy%2Btote&qid=1554306339&s=gateway&sr=8-5&th=1


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Interesting. I don't think it would be worth getting one for my house, I have such small rooms, there really isn't very much carpet!!


Does it work on hardwood floor? With this dog I don't get carpet just throw rugs I can wash. Must have slip proof bottoms.


----------



## jinx

Yes, it works on hardwood floors. Friends say it does a great job picking of pet fur/hair. It also does a good job on scatter rugs. You do have to clean the brushes more often if you have a pet. Maybe have to do that with most vacs?


jollypolly said:


> Does it work on hardwood floor? With this dog I don't get carpet just throw rugs I can wash. Must have slip proof bottoms.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very misty Surrey. It was really thick when I got up but it is beginning to clear and the sun is trying to come through.
> 
> I'm off to a felted jewellry exhibition today at the museum of the Iron Age in Andover and then this evening it is singing. We had fish and chips yesterday, it was delicious.
> 
> Hi Polly nice to see you, hope your eye gets better soon.
> 
> Catch you all later. Happy Wednesday. xxx


Hi right to you. I'd love to see felted jewelry. Due to car issue that continues and heavy rain I didn't go to a woodworking show but next weekend there is a quilt show and I'm hoping the car is ok. I'm to bring it back to service department Monday. So many issues I'm thinking due to an electronic short. Enjoy your fun day


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Yes, it works on hardwood floors. Friends say it does a great job picking of pet fur/hair. It also does a good job on scatter rugs. You do have to clean the brushes more often if you have a pet. Maybe have to do that with most vacs?


It sounds like an answer to prayer I'm having trouble with back pain and just do what I have to with the pain. This invention would be helpful.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Yikes, that would be terrible for me. Very seldom do they have yarn other than Red Heart, so that would not be a problem. However, I love gadgets and I know so many of odd useless things would find their way home with me. I am just in the process of cleaning/destashing closets and dressers and do not need to refill them with more things I will probably never use.


That's exactly what I keep telling myself.........!! :sm16: :sm19: :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

RookieRetiree said:


> Now you did it!
> 
> How could I resist the print and the price?
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Teamoy-Knitting-L16-5×H10-14inches-Lightweight/dp/B07429ZV6F/ref=sr_1_5?keywords=teamoy%2Btote&qid=1554306339&s=gateway&sr=8-5&th=1


that is a good price i need one of these much easier than making it.....like i would anyway...hehehe


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Now you did it!
> 
> How could I resist the print and the price?
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Teamoy-Knitting-L16-5×H10-14inches-Lightweight/dp/B07429ZV6F/ref=sr_1_5?keywords=teamoy%2Btote&qid=1554306339&s=gateway&sr=8-5&th=1


That's my girl!!! Love the print and that isn't a bad price either!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Hi right to you. I'd love to see felted jewelry. Due to car issue that continues and heavy rain I didn't go to a woodworking show but next weekend there is a quilt show and I'm hoping the car is ok. I'm to bring it back to service department Monday. So many issues I'm thinking due to an electronic short. Enjoy your fun day


So sorry your car is still giving you trouble, that must be really annoying! Hope you get to your quilt show, they are the best!!!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> that is a good price i need one of these much easier than making it.....like i would anyway...hehehe


You could knit one, just sayin'!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

I have been busy all morning trying to correct a purchase Michael made on Xbox and Microsoft said we will get back to you in three days I really don't see that as acceptable but what choice do I have when you can't get hold of a real person, it has been fixed were it won't happen again but still got to resolve this one.

I am off to meet Linky to order the baby shower cake!

Love and hugs all
Binky


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Now you did it!
> 
> How could I resist the print and the price?
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Teamoy-Knitting-L16-5×H10-14inches-Lightweight/dp/B07429ZV6F/ref=sr_1_5?keywords=teamoy%2Btote&qid=1554306339&s=gateway&sr=8-5&th=1


Even I wouldn't bother at this price!! https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Teamoy-Knitting-Tote-Bag-Travel-Canvas-Project-Wrist-Bag-For-knitting-Needlesup/173784609713?hash=item28765eb3b1:m:mQE7RP_2j6nqab9voq6tI4Q


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Even I wouldn't bother at this price!! https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Teamoy-Knitting-Tote-Bag-Travel-Canvas-Project-Wrist-Bag-For-knitting-Needlesup/173784609713?hash=item28765eb3b1:m:mQE7RP_2j6nqab9voq6tI4Q


great price!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone. We've had Matthew fried chicken for tea tonight and it was really lovely. He's quite a cool chef. We have been arranging our times for next week. Our fun starts Saturday afternoon when the grown ups leave......

It's been really cold today, some places had snow, and we only had hailstones. I'm later into bed tonight. I'll bring my knitting on Friday maybe, and my sudokus. I'm staying for two nights then Ann is coming up through Monday because that's her day for coming here. 

I shall do a little catch up now. Not long now norfolkites...


----------



## LondonChris

We had a horrible time of huge hailstones at lunchtime today & it's freezing.


SaxonLady said:


> SNOW! We had hail yesterday for a few minutes, but SNOW!


----------



## LondonChris

I worked on a pattern for one of these bags, but saw one for a very reasonable price, already made, so I made get one. I can make some later for my girls


RookieRetiree said:


> After talking about yarn cake and ball holders, Iâve been toying with the idea of making some. What do the semsresses think of this design (taken from a promotion for free stuff if joining a crochet club).
> 
> I like the grommet idea to feed the yarn through and the zippered pocket.


----------



## grandma susan

I treat myself to a handbag today, I like it. Well really I wouldn't have bought it if I didn't would I? I'm losing the plot. I'm getting my hair done on Friday then going out to lunch with Lynn.


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> I worked on a pattern for one of these bags, but saw one for a very reasonable price, already made, so I made get one. I can make some later for my girls


Hi Chrissy how are you doing? Bet you are really ready for a break next week. Have a great time.


----------



## LondonChris

I was going to make one of these but wasn't sure I could carry it with my crutches, as I just said to Jinx I'm going to make my girls one. Made a bag this afternoon, it's ages since I used my sewing stuff properly & not costumes for school 


London Girl said:


> That should be pretty easy to make Jeanette, not sure how you would make the holes for the yarn to come through, maybe a machine button hole would do it?
> 
> This might help! https://www.google.com/search?q=making+a+wrist+knitting+bag&oq=making+a+wrist+knitting+bag&aqs=chrome..69i57.17505j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#kpvalbx=1


----------



## LondonChris

Found that on our site. I've just got one for a present, if I can give it away.


RookieRetiree said:


> Now you did it!
> 
> How could I resist the print and the price?
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Teamoy-Knitting-L16-5×H10-14inches-Lightweight/dp/B07429ZV6F/ref=sr_1_5?keywords=teamoy%2Btote&qid=1554306339&s=gateway&sr=8-5&th=1


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> I collect elephants. Most of them small but one is size of a young cat and mom bought it from the hospital gift shop when I was there years ago. Trunk up is suppose to be good luck. I could use some. Mooch was laying on my chest and sneezed a spray right into my right eye. Went to the eye doctor because this is the cat I'm not sure why he was sick. Got a really odd doctor. My eye is burning and inside looks reddish.


Cats carry all kinds of harmful bacteria. I love them but getting it checked was a good idea. Hope your eye is okay love. 
My sweet lana (named before we realized she was a he, the name was already stuck).
He had an enlarged heart. He was so tiny that a year old and i could hold him in the palm of my hand.
When he had his heart attack , he bit down on my hand because out hurt ???? my hand swelled up like a balloon !. I should have had it treated butt i just washed it And iced it and it went away after a few days. I miss that kitty so much.


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> After talking about yarn cake and ball holders, Iâve been toying with the idea of making some. What do the semsresses think of this design (taken from a promotion for free stuff if joining a crochet club).
> 
> I like the grommet idea to feed the yarn through and the zippered pocket.


Love it????!


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> That's my girl!!! Love the print and that isn't a bad price either!! xxxx


I kinda like the Bohemian one.???? of course I'd have to make one in purple????


----------



## linkan

Had a wonderful day out with Lisa. We tried to order the shower cake but the store didn't make them like i wanted anymore.????
????????????????????????????????????????????????
Now I've got to try somewhere else before Sunday.
Ugh.
But went to Lisa's after and she gave me a beautiful purple rose stitch marker/charm.
We cooked fajitas and they were awesome! Had a little wine..new brand, not awesome ????
Jen sent a pic her poor feet looked terrible! Has me so worried. 

This is going to be a busy busy week..getting the rest of what i need tomorrow for the shower.. Fingers crossed it goes smoothly.
I know she'll be pleased though.
Of course I'll post pics for all of you. Wish you were all here for it. I tried to send you all a pic of the invite last night and it wouldn't work. I'll try again I'll just blur the phone and address since we are a public site


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Found that on our site. I've just got one for a present, if I can give it away.


After seeing your post I went onto Amazon and put in teamoy, it came up with lots of lovely things...


----------



## linkan

And the invite...


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I feel for you Judi xxxx


Just realised that I had already posted this! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Had a wonderful day out with Lisa. We tried to order the shower cake but the store didn't make them like i wanted anymore.????
> ????????????????????????????????????????????????
> Now I've got to try somewhere else before Sunday.
> Ugh.
> But went to Lisa's after and she gave me a beautiful purple rose stitch marker/charm.
> We cooked fajitas and they were awesome! Had a little wine..new brand, not awesome ????
> Jen sent a pic her poor feet looked terrible! Has me so worried.
> 
> This is going to be a busy busy week..getting the rest of what i need tomorrow for the shower.. Fingers crossed it goes smoothly.
> I know she'll be pleased though.
> Of course I'll post pics for all of you. Wish you were all here for it. I tried to send you all a pic of the invite last night and it wouldn't work. I'll try again I'll just blur the phone and address since we are a public site


I hope she sits with her feet up, for most of the day! That wil help her feet to not swell too much! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> And the invite...


I would so love to come to this, just to meet everyone! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Not at all, you do so much with and for them, you are just a human grandma!!! xxxx


There is no-one else to help them, while their dad is working away. Their Nanna died before the twins were even a thought in anyones head, & their Pop works away; so DH & I are it! ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright but chilly London!
> 
> I shall be at the shop this afternoon but then I have 3 Mondays with no work!!! The boss doesn't know about that yet but I will break it to her gently! No Miriam today, she has been doing too much and her leg is hurting again.
> 
> I have been chatting on Facebook to former pupils of my junior school and discovered one of them went to the same secondary school as me but a few years later. They told me that our senior mistress, Mrs French, known as 'Mother' to one and all, had died last year at the age of 96. That means that she was only in her thirties when I first met her. We all thought she was at least 50! She was a tyrant, could terrify you with just a look but she was a good teacher and I have heard stories that prove she had a kind heart under that fearsome exterior!!





Barn-dweller said:


> It's strange isn't it how all the teachers looked old to us, I reckon looking back that some of ours were probably only in their early 20's. Some were ancient, one had taught my aunt when she was there. xxxx


During Primary School years, I think most of my teachers were in their 40's or older, but in High School the youngest teachers I had were in their early 30's; but most were over the Mid 30's! It was also the time that they were wearing clothing that was very similar to what the teenagers of the time were wearing, in my school, anyway! ????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a rather chilly Surrey. Had a lovely time yesterday even if it wasn't quite what we had planned.

My friend picked me up in the morning and we drove to Andover, about an hour away. Went to the museum where we had hoped to see an exhibition of felted jewelry, only to be told it was workshop which had been cancelled due to lack of interest. Anyway we had a look round the museum which was fascinating and learnt a lot about the local area.

We then decided to drive to a craft centre which was just outside the town. Imagine a big courtyard with rows of stables down either side and a big barn at either end. The barns have been converted into lots of little craft shops, one barn is the village hall and the other a rather lovely cafe.

As we were hungry we headed to the cafe and shared an enormous cheese and watercress scone. We then visited all the craft shops. Some of you will remember Beaker Buttons from the shows we have been to. Well we called in there and had along chat with the owner, a few bits and bobs fell into my bag! Next was a quilting shop, loads of lovely materials, but I did resist, but had to buy a pair of curved scissors. Then onto the other shops, dried flowers, hand made chocolate, ceramics and finally ended up at a card making shop. Several of the shops have offered mini workshops so I think this might be a place to take my craft group.

In the evening was singing and as our teacher was not able to sing we had an Abba karaoke. Great fun.

Nothing much planned for today except a bit of washing and getting my meds from the pharmacy.

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Sleep well and get your batteries recharged.


We were back to baby sitting on Tuesday, but the moving date is now set to this coming Saturday! Internet conversations will be come a common occurrence!????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Not having a definite date must be stressful.


It was, but knowing the date now, I think I am just numb, now!????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm with you. When I went to the Knitting Retreat, my craft bag was bigger than the little clothing bag that I took.
> 
> :sm24: :sm24:


????????????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. It is cold and rainy today. Keeping the blinds and drapes closed as I do not want to see that mess.
> Hope everyone else has a sunshiny Monday with warm caressing temperatures.


Good to seeyou back Jinx! stay warm, ruthe the sun begins shining again! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EST and -4'C (25'F). We woke up to snow on the ground over the weekend. And it snowed all weekend long. And it snowed last night.
> The first non-government pot shop is opening in Toronto today. I haven't heard of any in our area, but the indian reserve has been selling it for a year now, so we may not get any around here.
> Premier Doug Ford (brother of that other Ford) has just announced that children of parents with a private health insurance plan will no longer be covered by the government health plan. I can foresee the price of private health insurance plans going up through the roof.
> The price of gas has gone up 5c per litre ($5.68 per Can gallon/$4.73 per US gallon) And I called around and the earliest that I can get an oil change for my car is late April/early May.
> I was able to cast off my Spector body. Now to match the sleeves.





London Girl said:


> So sorry you have yet more snow, hopefully this will be it's last hurrah, as they say!! I suppose you can't shop around and see if any other garage can fit in your oil change any sooner? Have a good day love!! xxxx


So some of you are still getting winter conditions, and I am still getting sommer conditions, complete with fire Warnings! I hope the Spring conditions begin soon! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a white Wales. It snowed in the night and is still snowing now. Will be sending out for yarn parcels if this carries on. I know most people want food parcels I've got my priorities right. :sm23: Nothing planned for today except watch the snow fall, very mesmerising. Have got dinner ready with enough for tomorrow as I'm off the see the eye surgeon tomorrow so will find out what he has lined up for me. Going to catch up now, I will leave you with this delightful scene (not). xx


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Big hugs coming your way for yourself and Jen. Hope to hear better news soon.


From me also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Hope Jen is better today. Lisa, I hope the doctor had some answers to make you feel better.
> It is fun to read of your excitement about your get together. I think I would not bring much yarn, but leave space in my case for all that I would purchase.
> 
> Thanks for missing me. Mr. Wonderful was missing me also as he needed clean clothes, the cupboards were bare, and he was sick of his own cooking. Just kidding, he does well on his own and actually makes a lot of our meals and picks up our grocery orders and puts them away all by himself. Laundry is something he has not mastered yet, but he is learning.


Necessity is the beginning of learning ...... or something along those lines! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Me thinks Bentley might like to be warm with it toooo


I think he will be upon the lap, before the rug has had a chance to settle!????????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> here


Photos of children are always wonderful. I will have to try to get a photo of DD4's brood, when we go to visit! They will be much here busy between now & Saturday. ????????????


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> I go to my Tuesday group, mostly older than me. They can't even agree on who is getting the tea! We'll catch up, I still go to bed late!,


I think the oldest person @ my Craft Group is about 88, I think. The rest of them range from the 70 to 80, and There are of us still in our mid 60's, & we are the same age. ????????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I have a sinus infection which I thought was the case!


I hope you are over this soon! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> I think the oldest person @ my Craft Group is about 88, I think. The rest of them range from the 70 to 80, and There are of us still in our mid 60's, & we are the same age. ????????


Just worked out I shall be the 'baby' of our gathering next week. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Had a wonderful day out with Lisa. We tried to order the shower cake but the store didn't make them like i wanted anymore.????
> ????????????????????????????????????????????????
> Now I've got to try somewhere else before Sunday.
> Ugh.
> But went to Lisa's after and she gave me a beautiful purple rose stitch marker/charm.
> We cooked fajitas and they were awesome! Had a little wine..new brand, not awesome ????
> Jen sent a pic her poor feet looked terrible! Has me so worried.
> 
> This is going to be a busy busy week..getting the rest of what i need tomorrow for the shower.. Fingers crossed it goes smoothly.
> I know she'll be pleased though.
> Of course I'll post pics for all of you. Wish you were all here for it. I tried to send you all a pic of the invite last night and it wouldn't work. I'll try again I'll just blur the phone and address since we are a public site


Oh poor Jen, men would never cope with pregnancy so whoever organised it for us to do it, knew what they were doing!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: What a shame about the cake, I hope you manage to get what you want somewhere else and we will all be at the shower with you in spirit!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> After seeing your post I went onto Amazon and put in teamoy, it came up with lots of lovely things...


Did you try Ebay? They were much cheaper on there! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> And the invite...


Very pretty!! Did you make them? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> During Primary School years, I think most of my teachers were in their 40's or older, but in High School the youngest teachers I had were in their early 30's; but most were over the Mid 30's! It was also the time that they were wearing clothing that was very similar to what the teenagers of the time were wearing, in my school, anyway! ????????????


Of course, you are much younger than I!! Our female teachers never wore trousers, mostly suits - or what were known as 'costumes' back then. The occasional youngster might wear a skirt but they were calf length, definitely no minis!!! The men all wore suits and almost all the teachers wore their academic gowns, just to intimidate us!!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather chilly Surrey. Had a lovely time yesterday even if it wasn't quite what we had planned.
> 
> My friend picked me up in the morning and we drove to Andover, about an hour away. Went to the museum where we had hoped to see an exhibition of felted jewelry, only to be told it was workshop which had been cancelled due to lack of interest. Anyway we had a look round the museum which was fascinating and learnt a lot about the local area.
> 
> We then decided to drive to a craft centre which was just outside the town. Imagine a big courtyard with rows of stables down either side and a big barn at either end. The barns have been converted into lots of little craft shops, one barn is the village hall and the other a rather lovely cafe.
> 
> As we were hungry we headed to the cafe and shared an enormous cheese and watercress scone. We then visited all the craft shops. Some of you will remember Beaker Buttons from the shows we have been to. Well we called in there and had along chat with the owner, a few bits and bobs fell into my bag! Next was a quilting shop, loads of lovely materials, but I did resist, but had to buy a pair of curved scissors. Then onto the other shops, dried flowers, hand made chocolate, ceramics and finally ended up at a card making shop. Several of the shops have offered mini workshops so I think this might be a place to take my craft group.
> 
> In the evening was singing and as our teacher was not able to sing we had an Abba karaoke. Great fun.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except a bit of washing and getting my meds from the pharmacy.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Sorry you had a disappointment but glad it worked out, as these things often do!! The courtyard arrangement sounds familiar, there is one near Poole, where my sister lives, we often drive out there for a look, there is a yarn shop that has so much yarn.........!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> It was, but knowing the date now, I think I am just numb, now!????


Sending you comforting hugs, everything will be fine xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a white Wales. It snowed in the night and is still snowing now. Will be sending out for yarn parcels if this carries on. I know most people want food parcels I've got my priorities right. :sm23: Nothing planned for today except watch the snow fall, very mesmerising. Have got dinner ready with enough for tomorrow as I'm off the see the eye surgeon tomorrow so will find out what he has lined up for me. Going to catch up now, I will leave you with this delightful scene (not). xx


Well, it IS delightful cos we haven't got any but I feel for you, you've had quite enough!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Just worked out I shall be the 'baby' of our gathering next week. xx :sm23:


Only just!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well, it IS delightful cos we haven't got any but I feel for you, you've had quite enough!! xxxx


Still snowing hard as well. Thought it might ease up getting near mid-day. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Still snowing hard as well. Thought it might ease up getting near mid-day. xxxx


Oh, for goodness sake!!! :sm16: :sm14: :sm22: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh, for goodness sake!!! :sm16: :sm14: :sm22: xxxx


IT'S STOPPED, well just very fine stuff coming down and has brightened up a bit, hopefully that's it for this year. xxxx
I lied, it's started again. We had about 5 mins. respite. xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Just worked out I shall be the 'baby' of our gathering next week. xx :sm23:


Great feeling, isn't it? I am only the baby of my group, when the real Baby (I think she is in her very early 50's, but the woman who is my age, is a few months older than me, but I am the tallest, unless I shrink some more!????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Great feeling, isn't it? I am only the baby of my group, when the real Baby (I think she is in her very early 50's, but the woman who is my age, is a few months older than me, but I am the tallest, unless I shrink some more!????????????????


I'm the smallest. xx


----------



## Xiang

I am not sure if I have posted these two photos previously, So please forgive me if I have, because I am posting them now (& possibly for the 2nd time)

If one of my children had been a boy, I would want him to be like SIL3, for all the things that could have damaged his upbringing, he tuned out to be a wonderful lad, and a good husband, to my girl! xoxoxo

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I am not sure if I have posted these two photos previously, So please forgive me if I have, because I am posting them now (& possibly for the 2nd time)
> 
> If one of my children had been a boy, I would want him to be like SIL3, for all the things that could have damaged his upbringing, he tuned out to be a wonderful lad, and a good husband, to my girl! xoxoxo
> 
> ????????????????????????????????????????


Oh I love your sewing machines! The second one is very like the one my mum taught me to sew on. Later, my dad added an electric motor as my mum kept catching her toes under the treadle!!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh I love your sewing machines! The second one is very like the one my mum taught me to sew on. Later, my dad added an electric motor as my mum kept catching her toes under the treadle!!


I think something like that must have happened to mum also, because I don't remember her using the Singer Machine, cos I think she got a new Necchi model machine, which is what I learnt to sew on, & I now have it in my garage. I don't think it can be made to work anymore now; but I might just try it out again, one day! ???? :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm the smallest. xx


while I was at school, I always wanted to be between 5" & 8" shorter, so that I could be in the same height range, as the other girls, and shorter than the boys! The only boys I was shorter than, in my class, were the boys.who had been held back for a couple of years; & those boys were about 3 to 4 years older than me, so they had had their puberty growth spurts & were quite scary, because I wasn't actually used to anyone, except my parents, being taller than me .... I was 12 then, & the next year I was taller than my parents ...... so I decided to revel in my height!????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a white Wales. It snowed in the night and is still snowing now. Will be sending out for yarn parcels if this carries on. I know most people want food parcels I've got my priorities right. :sm23: Nothing planned for today except watch the snow fall, very mesmerising. Have got dinner ready with enough for tomorrow as I'm off the see the eye surgeon tomorrow so will find out what he has lined up for me. Going to catch up now, I will leave you with this delightful scene (not). xx


Brrrrrrr!!!!!!! Stay in and stay warm xxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Of course, you are much younger than I!! Our female teachers never wore trousers, mostly suits - or what were known as 'costumes' back then. The occasional youngster might wear a skirt but they were calf length, definitely no minis!!! The men all wore suits and almost all the teachers wore their academic gowns, just to intimidate us!!!


My Art Teacher was gorgeous, and from Holland, which was very unusual for a school that was so for away from the capital of the State. He was also dressed in the hippy style of clothes, which was totally different to EvERY other male teacher in the school, and I think he might actually have had dreadlocks, but I am not 1oo% certain of that, but his hair was different to any hair style worn by any other adult male! He was quite good looking also; except at that time I was only 12 or 13! ????????☹


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Sending you comforting hugs, everything will be fine xxxxx


Thanks for that, it helps; I am just being a bat whoossy about the move, & I have been very fortunate in having had both sets of gds living so close to us, for so long! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> IT'S STOPPED, well just very fine stuff coming down and has brightened up a bit, hopefully that's it for this year. xxxx
> I lied, it's started again. We had about 5 mins. respite. xxxx


Perhaps the next snow break will last for an hour, or even for an entire day ...... here's hoping ????????????


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Found that on our site. I've just got one for a present, if I can give it away.


You cannot give that away.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a white Wales. It snowed in the night and is still snowing now. Will be sending out for yarn parcels if this carries on. I know most people want food parcels I've got my priorities right. :sm23: Nothing planned for today except watch the snow fall, very mesmerising. Have got dinner ready with enough for tomorrow as I'm off the see the eye surgeon tomorrow so will find out what he has lined up for me. Going to catch up now, I will leave you with this delightful scene (not). xx


That is horrible, just horrible. Don't get snowed in!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> I am not sure if I have posted these two photos previously, So please forgive me if I have, because I am posting them now (& possibly for the 2nd time)
> 
> If one of my children had been a boy, I would want him to be like SIL3, for all the things that could have damaged his upbringing, he tuned out to be a wonderful lad, and a good husband, to my girl! xoxoxo
> 
> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Wow, those are great


----------



## SaxonLady

Thoroughly fed up today. I had a ghastly meeting yesterday evening that really set me back. I am so in need of next week!!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I think something like that must have happened to mum also, because I don't remember her using the Singer Machine, cos I think she got a new Necchi model machine, which is what I learnt to sew on, & I now have it in my garage. I don't think it can be made to work anymore now; but I might just try it out again, one day! ???? :sm06: :sm09:


It might well work with some attention, those older machines were tough little things!!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> while I was at school, I always wanted to be between 5" & 8" shorter, so that I could be in the same height range, as the other girls, and shorter than the boys! The only boys I was shorter than, in my class, were the boys.who had been held back for a couple of years; & those boys were about 3 to 4 years older than me, so they had had their puberty growth spurts & were quite scary, because I wasn't actually used to anyone, except my parents, being taller than me .... I was 12 then, & the next year I was taller than my parents ...... so I decided to revel in my height!????????????


It's the only way to go, apart from some very drastic surgeries I have heard about!! :sm06: I'm the same, I was always the shortest in my class and hated it but you kind of get used to it and at least I could wear high heels when I was younger!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Thoroughly fed up today. I had a ghastly meeting yesterday evening that really set me back. I am so in need of next week!!!


I'm so sorry to hear that, ditch all these meetings, they might need you but you don't need them!! Keep that chin up and we'll see you soon!! xxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my cool rainy little corner of the world. I cleaned out Lilly's toy storage yesterday. It was fun reminiscing about her playing with those toys. Alas, she has moved on from a lot of those toys and it is time to remove them to make rooms for more grown up things. She is into crafting, drawing, baseball, and painting. Thankfully those things take up a lot less room. I will try hard not to fill the shelves and drawers that I am emptying by destashing. 
I hope everyone is enjoying their Thursday.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my cool rainy little corner of the world. I cleaned out Lilly's toy storage yesterday. It was fun reminiscing about her playing with those toys. Alas, she has moved on from a lot of those toys and it is time to remove them to make rooms for more grown up things. She is into crafting, drawing, baseball, and painting. Thankfully those things take up a lot less room. I will try hard not to fill the shelves and drawers that I am emptying by destashing.
> I hope everyone is enjoying their Thursday.


Hi jinx, I put all my gk's stuff up in the loft, they go up there occasionally and have a good laugh about what used to keep them amused!!!


----------



## jinx

So sorry you are going through a rough patch. Hoping your upcoming breaks lifts your spirits so life becomes more enjoyable for you. ????


SaxonLady said:


> Thoroughly fed up today. I had a ghastly meeting yesterday evening that really set me back. I am so in need of next week!!!


----------



## jinx

That is a revolting picture. There is nothing beautiful to be seen when it is covered with snow. At the moment I am hoping I never see another flake of snow.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a white Wales. It snowed in the night and is still snowing now. Will be sending out for yarn parcels if this carries on. I know most people want food parcels I've got my priorities right. :sm23: Nothing planned for today except watch the snow fall, very mesmerising. Have got dinner ready with enough for tomorrow as I'm off the see the eye surgeon tomorrow so will find out what he has lined up for me. Going to catch up now, I will leave you with this delightful scene (not). xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. The craft center sounds delightful. What fun to visit all those different shops.
I hope your Thursday is just as enjoyable.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather chilly Surrey. Had a lovely time yesterday even if it wasn't quite what we had planned.
> 
> My friend picked me up in the morning and we drove to Andover, about an hour away. Went to the museum where we had hoped to see an exhibition of felted jewelry, only to be told it was workshop which had been cancelled due to lack of interest. Anyway we had a look round the museum which was fascinating and learnt a lot about the local area.
> 
> We then decided to drive to a craft centre which was just outside the town. Imagine a big courtyard with rows of stables down either side and a big barn at either end. The barns have been converted into lots of little craft shops, one barn is the village hall and the other a rather lovely cafe.
> 
> As we were hungry we headed to the cafe and shared an enormous cheese and watercress scone. We then visited all the craft shops. Some of you will remember Beaker Buttons from the shows we have been to. Well we called in there and had along chat with the owner, a few bits and bobs fell into my bag! Next was a quilting shop, loads of lovely materials, but I did resist, but had to buy a pair of curved scissors. Then onto the other shops, dried flowers, hand made chocolate, ceramics and finally ended up at a card making shop. Several of the shops have offered mini workshops so I think this might be a place to take my craft group.
> 
> In the evening was singing and as our teacher was not able to sing we had an Abba karaoke. Great fun.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except a bit of washing and getting my meds from the pharmacy.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Oh wow! I've never heard the name before. Its a spin on her fathers name , Marcus.


I looked it up it's latin
:sm06:


----------



## jinx

Oh dear, that does not look good. Hoping she is keeping her legs up most of the day and that she wears shoes when she is up and about. Hoping it does not become more serious than it already is.



linkan said:


> Had a wonderful day out with Lisa. We tried to order the shower cake but the store didn't make them like i wanted anymore.????
> ????????????????????????????????????????????????
> Now I've got to try somewhere else before Sunday.
> Ugh.
> But went to Lisa's after and she gave me a beautiful purple rose stitch marker/charm.
> We cooked fajitas and they were awesome! Had a little wine..new brand, not awesome ????
> Jen sent a pic her poor feet looked terrible! Has me so worried.
> 
> This is going to be a busy busy week..getting the rest of what i need tomorrow for the shower.. Fingers crossed it goes smoothly.
> I know she'll be pleased though.
> Of course I'll post pics for all of you. Wish you were all here for it. I tried to send you all a pic of the invite last night and it wouldn't work. I'll try again I'll just blur the phone and address since we are a public site


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather chilly Surrey. Had a lovely time yesterday even if it wasn't quite what we had planned.
> 
> My friend picked me up in the morning and we drove to Andover, about an hour away. Went to the museum where we had hoped to see an exhibition of felted jewelry, only to be told it was workshop which had been cancelled due to lack of interest. Anyway we had a look round the museum which was fascinating and learnt a lot about the local area.
> 
> We then decided to drive to a craft centre which was just outside the town. Imagine a big courtyard with rows of stables down either side and a big barn at either end. The barns have been converted into lots of little craft shops, one barn is the village hall and the other a rather lovely cafe.
> 
> As we were hungry we headed to the cafe and shared an enormous cheese and watercress scone. We then visited all the craft shops. Some of you will remember Beaker Buttons from the shows we have been to. Well we called in there and had along chat with the owner, a few bits and bobs fell into my bag! Next was a quilting shop, loads of lovely materials, but I did resist, but had to buy a pair of curved scissors. Then onto the other shops, dried flowers, hand made chocolate, ceramics and finally ended up at a card making shop. Several of the shops have offered mini workshops so I think this might be a place to take my craft group.
> 
> In the evening was singing and as our teacher was not able to sing we had an Abba karaoke. Great fun.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except a bit of washing and getting my meds from the pharmacy.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Sounds like a wonderful day out yesterday. Glad you had such a lovely day even though it didn't go exactly as planned. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> It was, but knowing the date now, I think I am just numb, now!????


I don't blame you. I know you are going to miss them terribly! Sending many warm and comforting hugs and much love. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a white Wales. It snowed in the night and is still snowing now. Will be sending out for yarn parcels if this carries on. I know most people want food parcels I've got my priorities right. :sm23: Nothing planned for today except watch the snow fall, very mesmerising. Have got dinner ready with enough for tomorrow as I'm off the see the eye surgeon tomorrow so will find out what he has lined up for me. Going to catch up now, I will leave you with this delightful scene (not). xx


Can't believe you're still getting all that snow! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I hope you get things straighten out to your satisfaction. Spending time on the phone talking to a robot is so irritating to me that I know my blood pressure rises. Worse is speaking to someone whose first language is not English. I put them on speaker phone and Harold and I try to figure out what they are saying. Yesterday we could not understand her so I started talking gibberish and she transferred me. I will have to try that again. Of course, I bet I could not understand my dear friends from across the ponds. 


binkbrice said:


> I have been busy all morning trying to correct a purchase Michael made on Xbox and Microsoft said we will get back to you in three days I really don't see that as acceptable but what choice do I have when you can't get hold of a real person, it has been fixed were it won't happen again but still got to resolve this one.
> 
> I am off to meet Linky to order the baby shower cake!
> 
> Love and hugs all
> Binky


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh I love your sewing machines! The second one is very like the one my mum taught me to sew on. Later, my dad added an electric motor as my mum kept catching her toes under the treadle!!


They are wonderful and the 2nd one is exactly like the one my mom had and taught all three of us girls to sew on. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> It was, but knowing the date now, I think I am just numb, now!????


How far are they moving?


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. The craft center sounds delightful. What fun to visit all those different shops.
> I hope your Thursday is just as enjoyable.


I've had a good day crafting, but I can't tell you what I have been up to. Collected my latest piece if glass fusing from the shop. It's a celtic knot called a Josephine knot. Photo coming up. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Here it is ....


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I've had a good day crafting, but I can't tell you what I have been up to. Collected my latest piece if glass fusing from the shop. It's a celtic knot called a Josephine knot. Photo coming up. Xx


Sounds appropriate!! I have also been crafting and I can't tell you what _I've_ been up to either!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Here it is ....


Ooh, that's lovely!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

I think there is a lot of present making going on. ????
I believe we will be shown in a week or two.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Here it is ....


It's lovely! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Xiang said:


> Great feeling, isn't it? I am only the baby of my group, when the real Baby^ (I think she is in her very early 50's), but the woman who is my age, is a few months older than me, but I am the tallest, unless I shrink some more!????????????????


The bit about the real baby of my Craft Group should end with the following ^ is actually present, she sometimes has to work on our Craft day. :sm16: :sm16: :sm09: :sm06:


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I hope you get things straighten out to your satisfaction. Spending time on the phone talking to a robot is so irritating to me that I know my blood pressure rises. Worse is speaking to someone whose first language is not English. I put them on speaker phone and Harold and I try to figure out what they are saying. Yesterday we could not understand her so I started talking gibberish and she transferred me. I will have to try that again. Of course, I bet I could not understand my dear friends from across the ponds.


Yes they cleared it up this morning, I had someone call and she was struggling to speak English I told her I could not understand her and when she found someone to speak English then she could call back..pretty sure it was a scam anyway!


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I've had a good day crafting, but I can't tell you what I have been up to. Collected my latest piece if glass fusing from the shop. It's a celtic knot called a Josephine knot. Photo coming up. Xx


Have you got one of Mr. P's as well? xx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Here it is ....


That is lovely!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Here it is ....


Very nice. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Sounds appropriate!! I have also been crafting and I can't tell you what _I've_ been up to either!! xxxx


I haven't been crafting but still can't tell you what I've been up to. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Wow, those are great


Thanks Rebecca, I think so too. I am hoping to get the larger sized machine & cabinet, back to its former glory. I just need to find out how to go about it, and it will be along term project! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It might well work with some attention, those older machines were tough little things!!!


Yes it might, but I have a vague memory of mum saying that the last time the machine had a complete overhaul & clean, the Necchi man told her that it was the last time it could be done, as each time the machine was worked on, the motor parts became looser, because of the age of the machine, and the way the motor had to be tuned up; & I remember that it didn't sew very well at all. I couldn't even trade that machine in on a newer model! ????☹


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm back home in my big bed and going to have a catch up night with my soaps. I called at the crem today to take flowers and there was a big funeral going on. I'm glad I'm passed that stage. When I was dreaming last night I was frightened by something in my dream, but Albert was there and he cuddled me in hard. You know when you feel so safe with your partner and love is bursting? That's just how I felt, then I realized I was crying because the feeling was so lovely. I was crying away and woke up with the noise, but there wasn't a tear in my eyes. Just a noise. The feeling was gorgeous just like normal, I never realized I've never had that feeling for a long, long, time. All of you please enjoy your partners. 

Stephen and sue will be packing in Saturday morning probably so I think the boys and me will stay out of the way. I'm Getting my hair done in the morning, and going out for lunch with Lynn. Then I'm going up to the family's. For two nights up til now. 

Hope you are all ok. Xx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Here it is ....


Oh it's beautiful


----------



## lifeline

Been and had my stitches removed this afternoon and it feels good.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Here it is ....


Hey that very good Bonny lass...


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It's the only way to go, apart from some very drastic surgeries I have heard about!! :sm06: I'm the same, I was always the shortest in my class and hated it but you kind of get used to it and at least I could wear high heels when I was younger!!


When I was 13, I actually asked mum if I could have some bone taken out of my lower legs, and my thighs, so that I could be shorter; but thankfully she refused to even entertain the idea of it. She also explained that there were no doctors who would perform such a horrible operation; for which I am *FOREVER THANKFUL*! If mum had gone ahead, and found a doctor who would form such an operation on such a young girl, my legs would have been shorter, but ing back would have grown to its full length, as would my arms, so instead of everything being in proportion, I would have ended up being a messed up parody of a person with some kind of Dwarfism, that had gone wrong!
I think of all the very young people, of recent years, who began their Plastic Surgery enhancements (or consented mangling, in many cases), with rose coloured glasses & stars in their eyes; and how some of them go on to have many more "enhancements" made, until they look vIery alarming, instead of the way they thought they would look! Then they begin searching for a Plastic Surgeon who is willing to try to fix the botched look they have, from all of their previous, unnecessary, botched surgeries. Along with all of that, they still try to get the latest surgeons to perform procedures which are not Ethically possible. 
Well I really went on about that topic, didn't I! Sorry about that, one other thing, it seems that I have finally learned how to "waffle on", now that I am no longer attending any courses, which require assignments to consist of an extremely ridiculous number of words, where two or three letter words, are not counted. I could never come anywhere close enough to the required wordcount, so always lost marks on that bit.
Ok, I have stopped rambling now, and will give everyones eyes a break. xoxo×o


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> Been and had my stitches removed this afternoon and it feels good.


Hi Rebecca are you all right without them in. Are you sore?


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> I don't blame you. I know you are going to miss them terribly! Sending many warm and comforting hugs and much love. xxxooo


Thanks Pam, I will miss them, but I will be able to calm that down a bit, by video calling them during the school holidays, & going off on a trip, and dropping in for a visit, for a day, or three!????????????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> They are wonderful and the 2nd one is exactly like the one my mom had and taught all three of us girls to sew on. :sm01: xxxooo


I had never heard of, nor seen, the Busy Bee name until I saw this one. I thought it was a Singer Machine; but I still love the look of this machine! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> How far are they moving?


350km, about the same distance as Adelaide, so not a devastatingly long way, and we will probably take the caravan fora trip, and stay a couple lor more) of days and have a decent visit! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Here it is ....


That is excellent, well done! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Been and had my stitches removed this afternoon and it feels good.


It's a lovely feeling isn't it? xx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Been and had my stitches removed this afternoon and it feels good.


Great! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Sounds appropriate!! I have also been crafting and I can't tell you what _I've_ been up to either!! xxxx


????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> 350km, about the same distance as Adelaide, so not a devastatingly long way, and we will probably take the caravan fora trip, and stay a couple lor more) of days and have a decent visit! ????????????


That is quite a ways!


----------



## binkbrice

It is really nice outside today at 74F so I was sitting outside and knitting!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> It is really nice outside today at 74F so I was sitting outside and knitting!


Lucky you, we've been shivering in the snow. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> It is really nice outside today at 74F so I was sitting outside and knitting!


That sounds wonderful! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

It’s cold and rainy here. Brrr


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> It's cold and rainy here. Brrr


I can empathise with that, it's like the middle of winter here at the moment, what happened to spring? xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I can empathise with that, it's like the middle of winter here at the moment, what happened to spring? xx


We have it! It's 80F here right now. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> We have it! It's 80F here right now. :sm02: xxxooo


xx :sm22: :sm22: :sm22:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Has anyone heard from Nitzi, she seems to have gone AWOL? xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Has anyone heard from Nitzi, she seems to have gone AWOL? xx


I just sent her a text. Hopefully will hear back soon. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a white Wales. It snowed in the night and is still snowing now. Will be sending out for yarn parcels if this carries on. I know most people want food parcels I've got my priorities right. :sm23: Nothing planned for today except watch the snow fall, very mesmerising. Have got dinner ready with enough for tomorrow as I'm off the see the eye surgeon tomorrow so will find out what he has lined up for me. Going to catch up now, I will leave you with this delightful scene (not). xx


I don't know what to say... ugh. xox


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I am not sure if I have posted these two photos previously, So please forgive me if I have, because I am posting them now (& possibly for the 2nd time)
> 
> If one of my children had been a boy, I would want him to be like SIL3, for all the things that could have damaged his upbringing, he tuned out to be a wonderful lad, and a good husband, to my girl! xoxoxo
> 
> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Beautiful miniature and vintage sewing machines!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> I've had a good day crafting, but I can't tell you what I have been up to. Collected my latest piece if glass fusing from the shop. It's a celtic knot called a Josephine knot. Photo coming up. Xx


I bet that's beautiful like everything you do. xoxox


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Been and had my stitches removed this afternoon and it feels good.


Glad you are feeling better Rebecca. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Remember the Eggs Benny I was telling you about... we skipped the ham and used avocado instead, they were divine!


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Remember the Eggs Benny I was telling you about... we skipped the ham and used avocado instead, they were divine!


That looks delicious


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cold, wet and windy Wales but at least the white stuff has gone. Off to the hospital in an hour then intend to stay in the warm, so much for thinking about getting summer clothes out. Back later. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I haven't been crafting but still can't tell you what I've been up to. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


O......kay!!! xxxx :sm17: :sm06: :sm12:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Yes it might, but I have a vague memory of mum saying that the last time the machine had a complete overhaul & clean, the Necchi man told her that it was the last time it could be done, as each time the machine was worked on, the motor parts became looser, because of the age of the machine, and the way the motor had to be tuned up; & I remember that it didn't sew very well at all. I couldn't even trade that machine in on a newer model! ????☹


Ok, fair enough!! :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm back home in my big bed and going to have a catch up night with my soaps. I called at the crem today to take flowers and there was a big funeral going on. I'm glad I'm passed that stage. When I was dreaming last night I was frightened by something in my dream, but Albert was there and he cuddled me in hard. You know when you feel so safe with your partner and love is bursting? That's just how I felt, then I realized I was crying because the feeling was so lovely. I was crying away and woke up with the noise, but there wasn't a tear in my eyes. Just a noise. The feeling was gorgeous just like normal, I never realized I've never had that feeling for a long, long, time. All of you please enjoy your partners.
> 
> Stephen and sue will be packing in Saturday morning probably so I think the boys and me will stay out of the way. I'm Getting my hair done in the morning, and going out for lunch with Lynn. Then I'm going up to the family's. For two nights up til now.
> 
> Hope you are all ok. Xx


What a strange but wonderful experience you had, keep it in your memory for when things aren't so good! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Been and had my stitches removed this afternoon and it feels good.


Well done, had they put a lifeline in?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Hope you continue to improve daily!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> When I was 13, I actually asked mum if I could have some bone taken out of my lower legs, and my thighs, so that I could be shorter; but thankfully she refused to even entertain the idea of it. She also explained that there were no doctors who would perform such a horrible operation; for which I am *FOREVER THANKFUL*! If mum had gone ahead, and found a doctor who would form such an operation on such a young girl, my legs would have been shorter, but ing back would have grown to its full length, as would my arms, so instead of everything being in proportion, I would have ended up being a messed up parody of a person with some kind of Dwarfism, that had gone wrong!
> I think of all the very young people, of recent years, who began their Plastic Surgery enhancements (or consented mangling, in many cases), with rose coloured glasses & stars in their eyes; and how some of them go on to have many more "enhancements" made, until they look vIery alarming, instead of the way they thought they would look! Then they begin searching for a Plastic Surgeon who is willing to try to fix the botched look they have, from all of their previous, unnecessary, botched surgeries. Along with all of that, they still try to get the latest surgeons to perform procedures which are not Ethically possible.
> Well I really went on about that topic, didn't I! Sorry about that, one other thing, it seems that I have finally learned how to "waffle on", now that I am no longer attending any courses, which require assignments to consist of an extremely ridiculous number of words, where two or three letter words, are not counted. I could never come anywhere close enough to the required wordcount, so always lost marks on that bit.
> Ok, I have stopped rambling now, and will give everyones eyes a break. xoxo×o


Always good to hear from you Judi! You are right about the plastic surgery, it IS a miracle but only for absolute necessities. There are many celebrities who have made themselves look grotesque with it, so sad.


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> It is really nice outside today at 74F so I was sitting outside and knitting!


How are you feeling now love? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Remember the Eggs Benny I was telling you about... we skipped the ham and used avocado instead, they were divine!


They do look gorgeous, very well presented and I too would prefer the avocado!! How you doing girl? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, wet and windy Wales but at least the white stuff has gone. Off to the hospital in an hour then intend to stay in the warm, so much for thinking about getting summer clothes out. Back later. xx


I hope the hospital visit is not at all traumatic, see you later!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a brighter and milder London! I think we have 13'C today, about 55'F. I want to go out today but can't make up my mind where to go! I feel I need a walk so may jump on the train and see what old London Town has to offer!!

Catch you later, have a good one everybody, stay well and happy!! xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Well done, had they put a lifeline in?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Hope you continue to improve daily!! xxxx


Ho ho ho! Very funny. Groan xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Ho ho ho! Very funny. Groan xxxxxxxxxx


Well at least she was only tinked!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I hope the hospital visit is not at all traumatic, see you later!! xxxx


Well I'm back not that I can see straight yet, drops in both eyes. It's as I thought op needed but 3-4 months waiting list so not holding my breath. Now to curl up in front of the fire as it's only 6 degrees outside not counting wind chill. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I'm back not that I can see straight yet, drops in both eyes. It's as I thought op needed but 3-4 months waiting list so not holding my breath. Now to curl up in front of the fire as it's only 6 degrees outside not counting wind chill. xxxx


Glad you are safely back and I guess you'll have to muddle along as best you can but that's ok as long as you can still see to knit!! Will you have to go cross country back to the hospital if you have moved by the time your appointment comes up or can it be done locally? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Well at least she was only tinked!! ???? Xxxx


Double groan!!!xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I'm back not that I can see straight yet, drops in both eyes. It's as I thought op needed but 3-4 months waiting list so not holding my breath. Now to curl up in front of the fire as it's only 6 degrees outside not counting wind chill. xxxx


Sorry to hear you need op for eyese. Keep warm and keep knitting. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Remember the Eggs Benny I was telling you about... we skipped the ham and used avocado instead, they were divine!


Yummy looking xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Double groan!!!xxxxx


Heeheehee, I bet you're really looking forward to more of this on Monday?!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I'm back not that I can see straight yet, drops in both eyes. It's as I thought op needed but 3-4 months waiting list so not holding my breath. Now to curl up in front of the fire as it's only 6 degrees outside not counting wind chill. xxxx


That's a long time to have to wait for the op but at least now you know what needs to be done. Stay in and warm by the fire. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Heeheehee, I bet you're really looking forward to more of this on Monday?!!! :sm23: xxxx


I have my earplugs packed and will get several bottles of wine xxxxxxlove u xxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> I have my earplugs packed and will get several bottles of wine xxxxxxlove u xxxxxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> So sorry you are going through a rough patch. Hoping your upcoming breaks lifts your spirits so life becomes more enjoyable for you. ????


just being with my lovely friends will certainly do that for me. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I hope you get things straighten out to your satisfaction. Spending time on the phone talking to a robot is so irritating to me that I know my blood pressure rises. Worse is speaking to someone whose first language is not English. I put them on speaker phone and Harold and I try to figure out what they are saying. Yesterday we could not understand her so I started talking gibberish and she transferred me. I will have to try that again. Of course, I bet I could not understand my dear friends from across the ponds.


but it would be such fun!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Here it is ....


It's a J...e/P...r knot. Two people twined together for eternity. I love it.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I have my earplugs packed and will get several bottles of wine xxxxxxlove u xxxxxxx


That'll help!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm back home in my big bed and going to have a catch up night with my soaps. I called at the crem today to take flowers and there was a big funeral going on. I'm glad I'm passed that stage. When I was dreaming last night I was frightened by something in my dream, but Albert was there and he cuddled me in hard. You know when you feel so safe with your partner and love is bursting? That's just how I felt, then I realized I was crying because the feeling was so lovely. I was crying away and woke up with the noise, but there wasn't a tear in my eyes. Just a noise. The feeling was gorgeous just like normal, I never realized I've never had that feeling for a long, long, time. All of you please enjoy your partners.
> 
> Stephen and sue will be packing in Saturday morning probably so I think the boys and me will stay out of the way. I'm Getting my hair done in the morning, and going out for lunch with Lynn. Then I'm going up to the family's. For two nights up til now.
> 
> Hope you are all ok. Xx


What a truly beautiful dream. You know he will always be with you.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Been and had my stitches removed this afternoon and it feels good.


always a good feeling. You can relax better now.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Remember the Eggs Benny I was telling you about... we skipped the ham and used avocado instead, they were divine!


Oh I could eat those right now. I love avocado.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Glad you are safely back and I guess you'll have to muddle along as best you can but that's ok as long as you can still see to knit!! Will you have to go cross country back to the hospital if you have moved by the time your appointment comes up or can it be done locally? xxxx


That's a good thought June. Waiting times vary tremendously from place to place.


----------



## SaxonLady

It's cold and dull, but I'm happier today. Monday is coming!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It's cold and dull, but I'm happier today. Monday is coming!!


YAY!!! ???? Xxxx ❤


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Remember the Eggs Benny I was telling you about... we skipped the ham and used avocado instead, they were divine!


Okay that looks sooo yummy!!


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Where were these birds that they had such a lovely ceiling behind them.


Idk its from Facebook lol.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> How are you feeling now love? xxxx


More human now than I was now I need to get my needles and my brain to fly so I can finish two things by tomorrow!


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Here it is ....


That's beautiful! You're so creative. I wish i had half your energy!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> More human now than I was now I need to get my needles and my brain to fly so I can finish two things by tomorrow!


I've got three or four things to finish! Slow your roll Sunday!????


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> It's a J...e/P...r knot. Two people twined together for eternity. I love it.


No just a Josephine knot designed by Breton sailors to honour the Empress Josephine apparently x


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> That's beautiful! You're so creative. I wish i had half your energy!


Thank. It's all stuff I can do sitting down xxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Well at least she was only tinked!! ???? Xxxx


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

Had a productive day, even got my case packed, just 2 tops to go in and still plenty of room. Now back to some weaving.

This is what I've done so far..


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Had a productive day, even got my case packed, just 2 tops to go in and still plenty of room. Now bavk to spme weaving.
> 
> This is what I've done so far..


Those are wonderful!


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Had a productive day, even got my case packed, just 2 tops to go in and still plenty of room. Now bavk to spme weaving.
> 
> This is what I've done so far..


As always, great work

I think you have told me before, but this bear of little brain is asking again, what are you making your squares on? Can you show a picture?


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Thank. It's all stuff I can do sitting down xxx


Sometimes i can't even do that.

Yesterday wore me out. I was in so much pain by the time i got home that i was nearly in tears. Three hours in a grocery store is TOO much. The lady i went with i swear she will find several things in every aisle that she just had to have me see. That's all fine and stuff but c'mon it's Wal-Mart.. I've seen pretty much everything they have!

I'm much better today after i rested last night so no worries.
Jen wants me to take her grocery shopping today though and I've told her sure , but I'm riding on a motorized cart this time


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> More human now than I was now I need to get my needles and my brain to fly so I can finish two things by tomorrow!


Good luck with that, glad you're feeling better! Xxxx ❤


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Those are wonderful!


So relaxing to do. Hope you are feeling better xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Had a productive day, even got my case packed, just 2 tops to go in and still plenty of room. Now back to some weaving.
> 
> This is what I've done so far..


Very nice!!xx


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Had a productive day, even got my case packed, just 2 tops to go in and still plenty of room. Now back to some weaving.
> 
> This is what I've done so far..


So pretty????


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Sometimes i can't even do that.
> 
> Yesterday wore me out. I was in so much pain by the time i got home that i was nearly in tears. Three hours in a grocery store is TOO much. The lady i went with i swear she will find several things in every aisle that she just had to have me see. That's all fine and stuff but c'mon it's Wal-Mart.. I've seen pretty much everything they have!
> 
> I'm much better today after i rested last night so no worries.
> Jen wants me to take her grocery shopping today though and I've told her sure , but I'm riding on a motorized cart this time


I think maybe you should both be on motorised carts! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> As always, great work
> 
> I think you have told me before, but this bear of little brain is asking again, what are you making your squares on? Can you show a picture?


Pin loom made by Mr P out of an old frame he made me when I did my City and Guild Embroidery course 20 yrs ago. Hope you are feeling better now your stitches are out xxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I think maybe you should both be on motorised carts! Xxxx


I told her that too lol


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Pin loom made by Mr P out of an old frame he made me when I did my City and Guild Embroidery course 20 yrs ago. Hope you are feeling better now your dtitches are out xxx


He's as clever and crafty as you????


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> He's as clever and crafty as you????


Thank you. He loves doing woodwork. He's juzt maxe some stands for our fused glass. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> That's a good thought June. Waiting times vary tremendously from place to place.


Perhaps we'll go and check it out. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Those are wonderful!


Ditto! :sm01: :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Pin loom made by Mr P out of an old frame he made me when I did my City and Guild Embroidery course 20 yrs ago. Hope you are feeling better now your stitches are out xxx


Ah thank you


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm later tonight because I've been sitting with the boys, Stephen is out and sue is typically doing the packing as we'd expect bless her. Wish she would learn to stop running after everyone. ????

I had my hair done today, just has a little off the fringe. I'm seriously thinking of getting a very loose perm on big rollers because it has been so flat lately. Richard says my hair looks like a "q tip". Well that's an improvement on what my last one looked like I suppose. 

Lynn and I went out for lunch at our local restaurant and it was absolutely horrible today. They were stressed out, which made me stress out????. My pie had been put in the mike and was only warm, the chips were horrible, like boiled potatoes a fried up in horrible oil. And the vegatables were frozen veg and they were just Luke warm. There were kids running up and down again while we all suffered them so their parents could relax. We were sat near the door and they were in and out in and out. At the finish I told them that the doggy next to me was more well behaved than the lot of them. I think if we go again we won't be going at oneish. Needless to say I didn't leave a tip. No way....

I came home, went next door to make a drink for them and then came to Stephens. I think I'm staying until Sunday morning. They seem to be fine. Sue and Stephen will go on their hold starting tomorrow. We'll all be more stressed out before they go. I might stop in bed....????

I think that's all my news today. For all its been a bit hectic and annoying I've had some laughs. And that's what it's all about. I expect you norfolkites will be packing soon. Three days to go....wow...I'm getting excited for you all. I'm going to catch up now, so night night.


----------



## binkbrice

Night night grandma Susan!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Night night grandma Susan!


And from me, too, lovely Susan! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Sometimes i can't even do that.
> 
> Yesterday wore me out. I was in so much pain by the time i got home that i was nearly in tears. Three hours in a grocery store is TOO much. The lady i went with i swear she will find several t hings in every aisle that she just had to have me see. That's all fine and stuff but c'mon it's Wal-Mart.. I've seen pretty much everything they have!
> 
> I'm much better today after I rested last night so no worries.
> Jen wants me to take her grocery shopping today though and I've told her sure , but I'm riding on a motorized cart this time





London Girl said:


> I think maybe you should both be on motorised carts! Xxxx


Ange; I totally agree with June on this one, both of you should be on the motorised carts! It would be so much better for both of you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm later tonight because I've been sitting with the boys, Stephen is out and sue is typically doing the packing as we'd expect bless her. Wish she would learn to stop running after everyone. ????
> 
> I had my hair done today, just has a little off the fringe. I'm seriously thinking of getting a very loose perm on big rollers because it has been so flat lately. Richard says my hair looks like a "q tip". Well that's an improvement on what my last one looked like I suppose.
> 
> Lynn and I went out for lunch at our local restaurant and it was absolutely horrible today. They were stressed out, which made me stress out????. My pie had been put in the mike and was only warm, the chips were horrible, like boiled potatoes a fried up in horrible oil. And the vegatables were frozen veg and they were just Luke warm. There were kids running up and down again while we all suffered them so their parents could relax. We were sat near the door and they were in and out in and out. At the finish I told them that the doggy next to me was more well behaved than the lot of them. I think if we go again we won't be going at oneish. Needless to say I didn't leave a tip. No way....
> 
> I came home, went next door to make a drink for them and then came to Stephens. I think I'm staying until Sunday morning. They seem to be fine. Sue and Stephen will go on their hold starting tomorrow. We'll all be more stressed out before they go. I might stop in bed....????
> 
> I think that's all my news today. For all its been a bit hectic and annoying I've had some laughs. And that's what it's all about. I expect you norfolkites will be packing soon. Three days to go....wow...I'm getting excited for you all. I'm going to catch up now, so night night.


Hi Susan, it sounds like you have had quite a bit of fun! I hope your next trip out for lunch is much more pleasant! 
One other thing, I didn't know that tipping was a common thing in the UK! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Hi everyone, I am in a convoy of 3 4WDs & a Ute, we are in the last. car, and the other 3 are towing trailers; because we are moving DD4 & her family to their interim home. 
It is 4-40 pm now, we have at least another 2 hours of travel to get to our destination, then unpack the car, check the house out, then head back home, so we won't get home until about 10pm, I am already exhausted! I am going to finish catching up, a bit later! xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> Hi everyone, I am in a convoy of 3 4WDs & a Ute, we are in the last. car, and the other 3 are towing trailers; because we are moving DD4 & her family to their interim home.
> It is 4-40 pm now, we have at least another 2 hours of travel to get to our destination, then unpack the car, check the house out, then head back home, so we won't get home until about 10pm, I am already exhausted! I am going to finish catching up, a bit later! xoxoxo


You have an exhausting evening ahead of you. Hopefully all will go well and you will be in your bed before you know it


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales, the wind has gone and it's not so cold. Got to finish packing today then tomorrow I'm off to Norfolk. Waiting for everything to charge up and then they can go in the case. Keep thinking of things I should put in. Back later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, the wind has gone and it's not so cold. Got to finish packing today then tomorrow I'm off to Norfolk. Waiting for everything to charge up and then they can go in the case. Keep thinking of things I should put in. Back later. xx


Good morning Jacky. My case is packed too. Safe travels tomorrow. I'm looking forward to my train journey, hope you are too, see you in Norfolk. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy but dry Surrey. Got to do some laundry today and make Mr P a cake for while I'm away. His meals are all ready in the freezer. Other than that Ishall be doing more weaving tody, now done about 16 squares, not sure how many I will need to make a poncho but will keep going for the moment.

Happy Saturday everyone. x


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Jacky. My case is packed too. Safe travels tomorrow. I'm looking forward to my train journey, hope you are too, see you in Norfolk. xx


Good morning Josephine, just waiting for my camera to finish charging and must remember to put my slippers in, trying to organise a taxi for Monday but not getting much joy there. Would prefer to be travelling with someone but hopefully I will get there in one piece. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but dry Surrey. Got to do some laundry today and make Mr P a cake for while I'm away. His meals are all ready in the freezer. Other than that Ishall be doing more weaving tody, now done about 16 squares, not sure how many I will need to make a poncho but will keep going for the moment.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. x


Yes DH's food is in the freezer and there's a list of what's on offer and how to cook them, oh and a note on the freezer door to remember to get them out the night before. Not sure that will work as he's very good at not seeing things. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning Josephine, just waiting for my camera to finish charging and must remember to put my slippers in, trying to organise a taxi for Monday but not getting much joy there. Would prefer to be travelling with someone but hopefully I will get there in one piece. xx


My case is packed with room to spare, might even have room for some wool, yes I know there's Wonderwool at the end of the month, but it would be rude not to buy anything. xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Ange; I totally agree with June on this one, both of you should be on the motorised carts! It would be so much better for both of you! xoxoxo


Not to mention fun!! :sm15: xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hi everyone, I am in a convoy of 3 4WDs & a Ute, we are in the last. car, and the other 3 are towing trailers; because we are moving DD4 & her family to their interim home.
> It is 4-40 pm now, we have at least another 2 hours of travel to get to our destination, then unpack the car, check the house out, then head back home, so we won't get home until about 10pm, I am already exhausted! I am going to finish catching up, a bit later! xoxoxo


Don't you go overdoing it, your family won't want that!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning Josephine, just waiting for my camera to finish charging and must remember to put my slippers in, trying to organise a taxi for Monday but not getting much joy there. Would prefer to be travelling with someone but hopefully I will get there in one piece. xx


You'll be fine but I hope you can sort that taxi out! Can DH not drop you at the station? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a grey London. I am on the train on my way to Dalston Market then I'm going to get back on the train and go to Fairlop in Essex. Its a nice little town I visited with Jill a while back. As you can tell, my 'out' of yesterday wasn't enough!! Catch you later, Lotsa love xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You'll be fine but I hope you can sort that taxi out! Can DH not drop you at the station? Xxxx


It's taxis the other end I'm having trouble with, but will keep trying. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It's taxis the other end I'm having trouble with, but will keep trying. xxxx


Oh, OK, silly me!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx ❤


----------



## RookieRetiree

Update:

http://momentcar.com/buick/1998/buick-riviera/

I sold my car today. I've had it for over 15 years and it had only 80,200 miles on it. It was a 1998 pearl white Buick Riviera coupe. Like #1 in the link. It's been in snow country all of it's life so has been exposed to salt on the streets and other corrosives. I figured we'd have a better chance of getting top dollar up north rather than taking it south. DH's last day of work is next Friday so we can share a car until we get to TN. Also, DD is gone to Barcelona for the week on business so we have her car to use. Things are coming together nicely.

It so easy now with pulling a bill of sale documents off the internet, etc. Now to research what I want in TN.

You all have fun together...I know you will.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Update:
> 
> http://momentcar.com/buick/1998/buick-riviera/
> 
> I sold my car today. I've had it for over 15 years and it had only 80,200 miles on it. It was a 1998 pearl white Buick Riviera coupe. Like #1 in the link. It's been in snow country all of it's life so has been exposed to salt on the streets and other corrosives. I figured we'd have a better chance of getting top dollar up north rather than taking it south. DH's last day of work is next Friday so we can share a car until we get to TN. Also, DD is gone to Barcelona for the week on business so we have her car to use. Things are coming together nicely.
> 
> It so easy now with pulling a bill of sale documents off the internet, etc. Now to research what I want in TN.
> 
> You all have fun together...I know you will.


Exciting times. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Exciting times. xx :sm24: :sm24:


For you too. Please share lots of photos.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Update:
> 
> http://momentcar.com/buick/1998/buick-riviera/
> 
> I sold my car today. I've had it for over 15 years and it had only 80,200 miles on it. It was a 1998 pearl white Buick Riviera coupe. Like #1 in the link. It's been in snow country all of it's life so has been exposed to salt on the streets and other corrosives. I figured we'd have a better chance of getting top dollar up north rather than taking it south. DH's last day of work is next Friday so we can share a car until we get to TN. Also, DD is gone to Barcelona for the week on business so we have her car to use. Things are coming together nicely.
> 
> It so easy now with pulling a bill of sale documents off the internet, etc. Now to research what I want in TN.
> 
> You all have fun together...I know you will.


It's about time things got easy for you, hope it continues. I also hope that someone else will love your car as much as you did!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> For you too. Please share lots of photos.


Camera all charged and ready to shoot. xx :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> It's about time things got easy for you, hope it continues. I also hope that someone else will love your car as much as you did!! Xxxx


It was purchased by a very nice family. It's a car he's always wanted!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> It was purchased by a very nice family. It's a car he's always wanted!


Perfect!!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Had a productive day, even got my case packed, just 2 tops to go in and still plenty of room. Now back to some weaving.
> 
> This is what I've done so far..


I love every single one; then they harmonize beautifully as well.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Sometimes i can't even do that.
> 
> Yesterday wore me out. I was in so much pain by the time i got home that i was nearly in tears. Three hours in a grocery store is TOO much. The lady i went with i swear she will find several things in every aisle that she just had to have me see. That's all fine and stuff but c'mon it's Wal-Mart.. I've seen pretty much everything they have!
> 
> I'm much better today after i rested last night so no worries.
> Jen wants me to take her grocery shopping today though and I've told her sure , but I'm riding on a motorized cart this time


3 hours shopping anywhere is too much. Don't ever do it again.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm later tonight because I've been sitting with the boys, Stephen is out and sue is typically doing the packing as we'd expect bless her. Wish she would learn to stop running after everyone. ????
> 
> I had my hair done today, just has a little off the fringe. I'm seriously thinking of getting a very loose perm on big rollers because it has been so flat lately. Richard says my hair looks like a "q tip". Well that's an improvement on what my last one looked like I suppose.
> 
> Lynn and I went out for lunch at our local restaurant and it was absolutely horrible today. They were stressed out, which made me stress out????. My pie had been put in the mike and was only warm, the chips were horrible, like boiled potatoes a fried up in horrible oil. And the vegatables were frozen veg and they were just Luke warm. There were kids running up and down again while we all suffered them so their parents could relax. We were sat near the door and they were in and out in and out. At the finish I told them that the doggy next to me was more well behaved than the lot of them. I think if we go again we won't be going at oneish. Needless to say I didn't leave a tip. No way....
> 
> I came home, went next door to make a drink for them and then came to Stephens. I think I'm staying until Sunday morning. They seem to be fine. Sue and Stephen will go on their hold starting tomorrow. We'll all be more stressed out before they go. I might stop in bed....????
> 
> I think that's all my news today. For all its been a bit hectic and annoying I've had some laughs. And that's what it's all about. I expect you norfolkites will be packing soon. Three days to go....wow...I'm getting excited for you all. I'm going to catch up now, so night night.


Your local restaurant isn't usually that bad. Obviously the kids stressed them out as well!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes DH's food is in the freezer and there's a list of what's on offer and how to cook them, oh and a note on the freezer door to remember to get them out the night before. Not sure that will work as he's very good at not seeing things. xx


I'm happy to say that Alan can and does fend for himself.


----------



## SaxonLady

RookieRetiree said:


> Update:
> 
> http://momentcar.com/buick/1998/buick-riviera/
> 
> I sold my car today. I've had it for over 15 years and it had only 80,200 miles on it. It was a 1998 pearl white Buick Riviera coupe. Like #1 in the link. It's been in snow country all of it's life so has been exposed to salt on the streets and other corrosives. I figured we'd have a better chance of getting top dollar up north rather than taking it south. DH's last day of work is next Friday so we can share a car until we get to TN. Also, DD is gone to Barcelona for the week on business so we have her car to use. Things are coming together nicely.
> 
> It so easy now with pulling a bill of sale documents off the internet, etc. Now to research what I want in TN.
> 
> You all have fun together...I know you will.


It's good that it is all coming together so well. We will lift a glass or two to you next week.


----------



## SaxonLady

The sun is shining but I have to finish my half-done packing and we have a concert tomorrow.


----------



## London Girl

I'm on my way home, no energy for Fairlop today, it will have to wait! The market was pretty sad, half the stalls had gone, including a nice little haberdashers I used to use. What was left seemed to be strictly for the locals, unidentifiable meat, fish and vegetables. I saw one old West Indian guy hacking into what looked like a think chunk of bamboo. I asked him what it was and it was sugar cane! Apparently you bite into it and suck out the sugar. He gave me a piece to try but it didn't do much for me and then he cut off a piece about a foot long to 'tek ome for me hosband'!! It was very nice of him but I'm afraid it went in the bin!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I'm happy to say that Alan can and does fend for himself.


So does my DH, as long as I have the right stuff in the freezer!!! ????


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Update:
> 
> http://momentcar.com/buick/1998/buick-riviera/
> 
> I sold my car today. I've had it for over 15 years and it had only 80,200 miles on it. It was a 1998 pearl white Buick Riviera coupe. Like #1 in the link. It's been in snow country all of it's life so has been exposed to salt on the streets and other corrosives. I figured we'd have a better chance of getting top dollar up north rather than taking it south. DH's last day of work is next Friday so we can share a car until we get to TN. Also, DD is gone to Barcelona for the week on business so we have her car to use. Things are coming together nicely.
> 
> It so easy now with pulling a bill of sale documents off the internet, etc. Now to research what I want in TN.
> 
> You all have fun together...I know you will.


Well done getting it sold. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> I'm on my way home, no energy for Fairlop today, it will have to wait! The market was pretty sad, half the stalls had gone, including a nice little haberdashers I used to use. What was left seemed to be strictly for the locals, unidentifiable meat, fish and vegetables. I saw one old West Indian guy hacking into what looked like a think chunk of bamboo. I asked him what it was and it was sugar cane! Apparently you bite into it and suck out the sugar. He gave me a piece to try but it didn't do much for me and then he cut off a piece about a foot long to 'tek ome for me hosband'!! It was very nice of him but I'm afraid it went in the bin!!


That made me smile, thanks for the interesting story


----------



## RookieRetiree

SaxonLady said:


> It's good that it is all coming together so well. We will lift a glass or two to you next week.


That warms my Heart! Hugs.


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I'm in my bed at Stephens. It took them all day to get sorted, they are the most disorganized couple I've ever met. Each took a large case and a cabin case full of clothes. They're only going for a week. Albert and I went to Florida for three weeks and we never took half of what they did. The boys are in their rooms, the dishes are to be done and the animals have to be fed. Guess who's not doing neither. I was instrumental in getting the meal....they have been told.

I'm going home in the morning and I'll be back on Wednesday. Grandma Ann will feed them Monday night cos she only comes on a monday????. Looks like I've drawn the short straw. But I love them. They are best left alone.


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Hi Susan, it sounds like you have had quite a bit of fun! I hope your next trip out for lunch is much more pleasant!
> One other thing, I didn't know that tipping was a common thing in the UK! xoxoxo


It's not often I tip. Especially up north. I tend to tip my hairdresser and the waitress that looks after me, apart from that I don't tip. I don't usually put in tins that people are rattling to make you aware that there's a charity that need money. I never send away money from adverts on the Telly regardless of how pitiful they make them so as to appeal to people's consciences. I think I'm tight. I just think of the jobs I used to have and nobody ever tipped me. I think I can be very helpful without a tip, it's part of their job to help, be pleasant,and satisfy, they are already getting paid.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning Josephine, just waiting for my camera to finish charging and must remember to put my slippers in, trying to organise a taxi for Monday but not getting much joy there. Would prefer to be travelling with someone but hopefully I will get there in one piece. xx


Can you remember the carry on I had trying to get a taxi to take me to the station when we were going home? I was fed up with it.


----------



## grandma susan

As I'm sat here I can here the dishes getting taken out of the dishwasher and it reset. And the animals are being fed. Matthew said they were board so I gave them something to do. Bless them.....


----------



## lifeline

DD passed her driving test last week and today she brought home her new car. I've been treated to two rides out in it, one of those being to hobby craft


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Can you remember the carry on I had trying to get a taxi to take me to the station when we were going home? I was fed up with it.


I do remember that, it wasn't fun :sm25:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> DD passed her driving test last week and today she brought home her new car. I've been treated to two rides out in it, one of those being to hobby craft


Great, you've just lost your taxi driver job. xx :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I'm on my way home, no energy for Fairlop today, it will have to wait! The market was pretty sad, half the stalls had gone, including a nice little haberdashers I used to use. What was left seemed to be strictly for the locals, unidentifiable meat, fish and vegetables. I saw one old West Indian guy hacking into what looked like a think chunk of bamboo. I asked him what it was and it was sugar cane! Apparently you bite into it and suck out the sugar. He gave me a piece to try but it didn't do much for me and then he cut off a piece about a foot long to 'tek ome for me hosband'!! It was very nice of him but I'm afraid it went in the bin!!


???? I hope that man isn't reading your post on our kp. Haha ???? Might happen.


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> DD passed her driving test last week and today she brought home her new car. I've been treated to two rides out in it, one of those being to hobby craft


Welcome to the family dear Shelly , little car sends her love.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Welcome to the family dear Shelly , little car sends her love.


Shelley sends her love to little car ????


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Great, you've just lost your taxi driver job. xx :sm24:


I'm happy to be driven around, she's a good driver.

DH has just mentioned that we are now a two car family, never before


----------



## RookieRetiree

lifeline said:


> DD passed her driving test last week and today she brought home her new car. I've been treated to two rides out in it, one of those being to hobby craft


Awesome!


----------



## lifeline

RookieRetiree said:


> Awesome!


It's really funny because it's less than half the length of our car ????


----------



## RookieRetiree

lifeline said:


> It's really funny because it's less than half the length of our car ????


I call them roller skate cars.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm in my bed at Stephens. It took them all day to get sorted, they are the most disorganized couple I've ever met. Each took a large case and a cabin case full of clothes. They're only going for a week. Albert and I went to Florida for three weeks and we never took half of what they did. The boys are in their rooms, the dishes are to be done and the animals have to be fed. Guess who's not doing neither. I was instrumental in getting the meal....they have been told.
> 
> I'm going home in the morning and I'll be back on Wednesday. Grandma Ann will feed them Monday night cos she only comes on a monday????. Looks like I've drawn the short straw. But I love them. They are best left alone.


You do right, will make them feel good if they can cope!! Not sure what happens if they can't!!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> You have an exhausting evening ahead of you. Hopefully all will go well and you will be in your bed before you know it


Thanks Rebecca, We had a relatively good trip, even tho the convoy stopped a couple of times, for specific things relating to small children, & upset tummies, but I think the little ones were quite well behaved.
We got to the house after dark, & explored of a little, & all 4 girls were happy with the fact that they could each have their own room - even tho they all willingly shared one room, even tho there was 2 bedrooms for them in their previous house. I am betting that all 4 of the children sleep in the same room, un til they get used to the house, but I think once they decide to sleep in their allocated rooms, the twins will stay together!
The house is temperary for now, until the house alocated for them is vacant, but it fits their family perfectly. It has 2 Bathrooms, 2 toilets, 2 lounge rooms - I think one will be a play room for the children; and there is ample space for everything else that they might need.

We had a very exciting drive home! Aside fromit being very dark, due to the lack of any light, except from our car lights, & DH has installed the allowed driving lights, which are much better than the regular high beam, so we could see for miles! It was a quite relaxing trip, until we came to a very strange "vision"; we have never come across a sheep, in the middle of the night while driving, & DH thought he was hallucinating; there was this weird green "glow" in the road ahead of us. Then my sight cleared, & there was a flock of newly shorn sheep, consisting of quite a few half grown Lambs, & a few ewes; *AND NO SHEEP HERDER[L/b] to be seen within cooee of them! They were very lucky that we weren't a Road Train, or even a regular one trailer truck!
Anyway, we were able to slowdown enough before there was any midnight carnage, and get them to go off to the side of the road, so we continue; with both parties free of injuries.

Neither of us had any inkling that it would be sheep causing us problems. We had been looking out for Kangaroos, & other wildlife, which are more commonly on the edge of the road; but the kangaroos were behaving properly, & either staying on the side of the road, or jumping off into the bush when they heard the car coming! The sheep, on the other hand, were all over the road, and continued like that, for quite a few km's, until they finally went off to the left side of the road, there must have been about 20 animals, or more, in the flock.

We had no way to warn any of the night truckies either, So I was really hoping that the sheep developed some sense, and stayed off the road, because trucks can't slow down very quickly! ????????????????????*


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> As I'm sat here I can here the dishes getting taken out of the dishwasher and it reset. And the animals are being fed. Matthew said they were board so I gave them something to do. Bless them.....


They must have been bored if they were that willing to do some work!!! As you say, bless them!!!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, the wind has gone and it's not so cold. Got to finish packing today then tomorrow I'm off to Norfolk. Waiting for everything to charge up and then they can go in the case. Keep thinking of things I should put in. Back later. xx


There is always something that is missed, just hope it isn't something essential! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> DD passed her driving test last week and today she brought home her new car. I've been treated to two rides out in it, one of those being to hobby craft


Oh what a pretty little car, I'm so happy for her and also proud of her as I'm sure you must be!! xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> ???? I hope that man isn't reading your post on our kp. Haha ???? Might happen.


It's ok, he doesn't know where I live!! Also, I shall not be visiting Dalston again!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It's ok, he doesn't know where I live!! Also, I shall not be visiting Dalston again!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


At last I'm all packed except for slippers and laptop, got a taxi from the station to the hotel, just got to sort out Monday taxi, but might ask the driver tomorrow if they will run me around. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> DD passed her driving test last week and today she brought home her new car. I've been treated to two rides out in it, one of those being to hobby craft


Well done your DD. Great little car! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Latest news.........we have just had to have cocoa the older rabbit in the living room. Matthew went out to feed her and she seemed to be having a fit so he brought her in. We've sat with her for half an hour and she seems pretty much back to normal, so we'll keep an eye on her and take her to the vets if she has another one.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Latest news.........we have just had to have cocoa the older rabbit in the living room. Matthew went out to feed her and she seemed to be having a fit so he brought her in. We've sat with her for half an hour and she seems pretty much back to normal, so we'll keep an eye on her and take her to the vets if she has another one.


Life's never dull there is it? xx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> They must have been bored if they were that willing to do some work!!! As you say, bless them!!!


Somebody has to love them. Hahah


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Life's never dull there is it? xx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


Hi Pam, did you hear back from Nitzi? How's the settling in going? xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Pam, did you hear back from Nitzi? How's the settling in going? xx


Hi Jacky. No, not yet. I just sent off another text to her. Jinx has been missing the last couple of days or so, too. Hope all is well with both of them. Settling in is going OK. It definitely takes time and patience. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> At last I'm all packed except for slippers and laptop, got a taxi from the station to the hotel, just got to sort out Monday taxi, but might ask the driver tomorrow if they will run me around. xxxx


Glad you got it all sorted, have a safe and easy journey and we'll see you on the other side! Can you ring me when we can get in, if it's before three? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Latest news.........we have just had to have cocoa the older rabbit in the living room. Matthew went out to feed her and she seemed to be having a fit so he brought her in. We've sat with her for half an hour and she seems pretty much back to normal, so we'll keep an eye on her and take her to the vets if she has another one.


There's always something, huh? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Glad you got it all sorted, have a safe and easy journey and we'll see you on the other side! Can you ring me when we can get in, if it's before three? Xxxx


Will do. Very, very excited now although not looking forward to the journey tomorrow. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Will do. Very, very excited now although not looking forward to the journey tomorrow. xxxx


You'll be fine. Safe travels x


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> You'll be fine. Safe travels x


Thanks, fingers crossed. See you Monday. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It's ok, he doesn't know where I live!! Also, I shall not be visiting Dalston again!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


When I was 13 or 14, We were an Old, on a holiday, we did a tour though the Cane Fields, & all of the children on the Cane Train were given a piece of *FRESH* sugar cane. It has to be fresh, otherwise I think one might as well chew on a piece of Bamboo! The fresh Sugar Cane is (in my memory) absolutely delicious????????????; but I was still a child, & they are notorious for having a very sweet tooth (which I still have)????????: but I remember the taste, & it is not quite the same as the taste of white sugar! ???? :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

(quote=SaxonLady]I'm happy to say that Alan can and does fend for himself.[/quote]



London Girl said:


> So does my DH, as long as I have the right stuff in the freezer!!! ????


I am also very happy, that my little man is independent! He did have to learn how to be tho, because he raised the kids, while I went to work! At the time we beth decided that I would have the higher income, and he was happy to be home with the children! They also benefitted from being reused by their dad!????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I can empathise with that, it's like the middle of winter here at the moment, what happened to spring? xx





Miss Pam said:


> We have it! It's 80F here right now. :sm02: xxxooo


So have we; our cooling system is still being used, as the temperatures are still a bit too warm for me! The birds also seem to think that Spring has sprung, here! Perhaps the colder weather has bi passed us, down in the deepest South of the planet! ???? :sm06: 
I hope Spring gets to your area, soon! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> So have we; our cooling system is still being used, as the temperatures are still a bit too warm for me! The birds also seem to think that Spring has sprung, here! Perhaps the colder weather has bi passed us, down in the deepest South of the planet! ???? :sm06:
> I hope Spring gets to your area, soon! xoxoxo


Thankfully we haven't needed to put the cooling system on yet. The house has gotten up around 79F. It hasn't been uncomfortable, though. Late in the day we have a nice breeze so just open a few windows and the patio door and it feels pleasant. :sm24: :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

I've not caught up y'all. I've done nothing but running around all over creation for the past few days. It was fun getting everything ready for tomorrow..and spending time with Jen and Lisa. I'm shattered to pieces but after tomorrow I'm taking a day to stay in bed and only move enough so everyone knows I'm still alive !(got that in Facebook) lol.
Here's the diaper cake i made..
I hope she likes it.
Hope your all Well , I'll catch up after tomorrow I've got to get some sleep.
Xoxoxo????????


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> I've not caught up y'all. I've done nothing but running around all over creation for the past few days. It was fun getting everything ready for tomorrow..and spending time with Jen and Lisa. I'm shattered to pieces but after tomorrow I'm taking a day to stay in bed and only move enough so everyone knows I'm still alive !(got that in Facebook) lol.
> Here's the diaper cake i made..
> I hope she likes it.
> Hope your all Well , I'll catch up after tomorrow I've got to get some sleep.
> Xoxoxo????????


Wow!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I've not caught up y'all. I've done nothing but running around all over creation for the past few days. It was fun getting everything ready for tomorrow..and spending time with Jen and Lisa. I'm shattered to pieces but after tomorrow I'm taking a day to stay in bed and only move enough so everyone knows I'm still alive !(got that in Facebook) lol.
> Here's the diaper cake i made..
> I hope she likes it.
> Hope your all Well , I'll catch up after tomorrow I've got to get some sleep.
> Xoxoxo????????


It was a fun day and I got some last minute unexpected great gifts for her!


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> I've not caught up y'all. I've done nothing but running around all over creation for the past few days. It was fun getting everything ready for tomorrow..and spending time with Jen and Lisa. I'm shattered to pieces but after tomorrow I'm taking a day to stay in bed and only move enough so everyone knows I'm still alive !(got that in Facebook) lol.
> Here's the diaper cake i made..
> I hope she likes it.
> Hope your all Well , I'll catch up after tomorrow I've got to get some sleep.
> Xoxoxo????????


Very beautiful.


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> It was a fun day and I got some last minute unexpected great gifts for her!


Your awesome sis. Don't let nobody tell you any different.
???? today was fun, wonderful, and a total success.. I mean that. thank you so much for all you do.


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> Wow!


Thanks????


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> Very beautiful.


Thank you Polly, i was worried it was too plain. The swan is a piggy bank too.????


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> Thank you Polly, i was worried it was too plain. The swan is a piggy bank too.????


I'd say it's just right. Love the swan.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Beautiful miniature and vintage sewing machines!


Thanks Trish xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Remember the Eggs Benny I was telling you about... we skipped the ham and used avocado instead, they were divine!


Yum ...... that looks delicious, I might just have to get some ingredients to make some for myself, next slopping day! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, wet and windy Wales but at least the white stuff has gone. Off to the hospital in an hour then intend to stay in the warm, so much for thinking about getting summer clothes out. Back later. xx


Your weather is teasing & testing you, I hope it begin, playing properly very soon! xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly

I had a nice morning but almost met my maker later. I went to a quilt show with my friend and am going back tomorrow. I didn't buy much and hope I have willpower tomorrow. After I went to Walmart and as I drove some dope was in my lane on the wrong side of two bright orange lines heading at me. I thought at first I was in the wrong lane but realized he was so quick went to the empty lane next to me. He drove onthe wrong side of the road all the way to the intersection and signaled a left turn. A cop was at the next light but didn't see it I guess because I didn't see his lights go on. Yesterday two cars collided a block from my house. They would run over their own mothers to get where they are going fast.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well at least she was only tinked!! ???? Xxxx


 :sm16: ????????????????


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Your weather is teasing & testing you, I hope it begin, playing properly very soon! xoxoxo


I put away my boots and found my favorite sneakers and it snowed about an inch. Melted by morning tho.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I have my earplugs packed and will get several bottles of wine xxxxxxlove u xxxxxxx


By the time several bottles of wine have been drunk, all of you will be coming up with those  *GOLD* Comedic one liners!????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey Surrey. The family, minus DSIL (he's playing golf), are coming to lunch today. They are going away tomorrow too for a few days. LM is gong to help me cook lunch. Other than that nothing planned for today, except watch the Oxford and Cambridge boat race this afternoon.

Happy Sunday everyone and safe travels Jacky. x


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I've not caught up y'all. I've done nothing but running around all over creation for the past few days. It was fun getting everything ready for tomorrow..and spending time with Jen and Lisa. I'm shattered to pieces but after tomorrow I'm taking a day to stay in bed and only move enough so everyone knows I'm still alive !(got that in Facebook) lol.
> Here's the diaper cake i made..
> I hope she likes it.
> Hope your all Well , I'll catch up after tomorrow I've got to get some sleep.
> Xoxoxo????????


That is so lovely, you clever girl!! I hope you all have a wonderful time at the shower, wish we could be there!! Loving hugs to you all!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I had a nice morning but almost met my maker later. I went to a quilt show with my friend and am going back tomorrow. I didn't buy much and hope I have willpower tomorrow. After I went to Walmart and as I drove some dope was in my lane on the wrong side of two bright orange lines heading at me. I thought at first I was in the wrong lane but realized he was so quick went to the empty lane next to me. He drove onthe wrong side of the road all the way to the intersection and signaled a left turn. A cop was at the next light but didn't see it I guess because I didn't see his lights go on. Yesterday two cars collided a block from my house. They would run over their own mothers to get where they are going fast.


So glad you survived that encounter Polly, it must have been really scary!! I have seen some terrible driving locally lately, cars going through red lights all the time. There is a countdown at the major crossing near the shop, some guy had the cheek to shout at me to hurry across the road while the count was still at 10. As soon as I had passed the front of his car, he zoomed away behind me through the still red light!!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Not to mention fun!! :sm15: xx


Oh yes, the fun of having races though the Aisle, and so many other things to do, while in the mobility cart!
Ange, if you, & Jen, decide to use decide to give into that temptation, please give us some photos; or better still, a video would be perfect in helping us share your experience! :sm06: :sm09: :sm16: ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Don't you go overdoing it, your family won't want that!! Xxxx


Thanks June, All I did, was occassionally give DD some "Sage" Advice, pack a few very small items, & play with Shadow, DD's beautiful Rottweiler. The poor girl was so worried, because she had no idea what was happening. Whenever we stopped for a break, I would go and make sure she was ok, while DD sorted the kids, but on one of our stops, a Road train parked right next to us, because we had unknowingly parked in the semi-trailer parking bay, at a Service Station, and poor Shadow was terrified, it was just lucky that SIL had put her leash on, so she couldn't run away. She didn't take long to settle down once she was back in the car tho, because then she was near her mum & the girls, and she knew that everyone was safe!

It was a long, slow trip tho, altho 3 of the vehicles had v6 motors, the fourth one was a "work-horse" and only had a 4 Cylinder motor, so could only travel at a certain speed. Also he was towing a heavily. laden trailer, and the tray of the Ute was also load with the heavier items of furniture; so we travelled behind him, in case he needed some help along the way.

We got home at OO30 hrs this morning, and I am now recovering from the effects of such a long trip. If we had taken Mint along with us, we would have stayed the night! So Mint was slightly anxious by then, and needed a huge amount of huggles, and any other kind of attention she could get.

We will begin stocking the caravan, from tomorrow, so that we will be ready to visit DD4, for the first 2 days of Easter, then head home so that we can visit DD3 & her family; then each year that we are still able to drive, we will alternate which family we visit first, & do the same thing for Christmas! ????????????????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, All I did, was occassionally give DD some "Sage" Advice, pack a few very small items, & play with Shadow, DD's beautiful Rottweiler. The poor girl was so worried, because she had no idea what was happening. Whenever we stopped for a break, I would go and make sure she was ok, while DD sorted the kids, but on one of our stops, a Road train parked right next to us, because we had unknowingly parked in the semi-trailer parking bay, at a Service Station, and poor Shadow was terrified, it was just lucky that SIL had put her leash on, so she couldn't run away. She didn't take long to settle down once she was back in the car tho, because then she was near her mum & the girls, and she knew that everyone was safe!
> 
> It was a long, slow trip tho, altho 3 of the vehicles had v6 motors, the fourth one was a "work-horse" and only had a 4 Cylinder motor, so could only travel at a certain speed. Also he was towing a heavily. laden trailer, and the tray of the Ute was also load with the heavier items of furniture; so we travelled behind him, in case he needed some help along the way.
> 
> We got home at OO30 hrs this morning, and I am now recovering from the effects of such a long trip. If we had taken Mint along with us, we would have stayed the night! So Mint was slightly anxious by then, and needed a huge amount of huggles, and any other kind of attention she could get.
> 
> We will begin stocking the caravan, from tomorrow, so that we will be ready to visit DD4, for the first 2 days of Easter, then head home so that we can visit DD3 & her family; then each year that we are still able to drive, we will alternate which family we visit first, & do the same thing for Christmas! ????????????????


Sounds like quite the undertaking but glad it went ok and that you were there to give comfort to Shadow, I bet you are his new best friend!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Update:
> 
> http://momentcar.com/buick/1998/buick-riviera/
> 
> I sold my car today. I've had it for over 15 years and it had only 80,200 miles on it. It was a 1998 pearl white Buick Riviera coupe. Like #1 in the link. It's been in snow country all of it's life so has been exposed to salt on the streets and other corrosives. I figured we'd have a better chance of getting top dollar up north rather than taking it south. DH's last day of work is next Friday so we can share a car until we get to TN. Also, DD is gone to Barcelona for the week on business so we have her car to use. Things are coming together nicely.
> 
> It so easy now with pulling a bill of sale documents off the internet, etc. Now to research what I want in TN.
> 
> You all have fun together...I know you will.





Miss Pam said:


> Well done getting it sold. :sm24: xxxooo


Ditto from me also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I put away my boots and found my favorite sneakers and it snowed about an inch. Melted by morning tho.


Hello Polly, I have to apologise to you, because when I read your post, a very small laugh burst out, even though I didn't mean to laugh. Xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I've not caught up y'all. I've done nothing but running around all over creation for the past few days. It was fun getting everything ready for tomorrow..and spending time with Jen and Lisa. I'm shattered to pieces but after tomorrow I'm taking a day to stay in bed and only move enough so everyone knows I'm still alive !(got that in Facebook) lol.
> Here's the diaper cake i made..
> I hope she likes it.
> Hope your all Well , I'll catch up after tomorrow I've got to get some sleep.
> Xoxoxo????????


Awesome! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> So glad you survived that encounter Polly, it must have been really scary!! I have seen some terrible driving locally lately, cars going through red lights all the time. There is a countdown at the major crossing near the shop, some guy had the cheek to shout at me to hurry across the road while the count was still at 10. As soon as I had passed the front of his car, he zoomed away behind me through the still red light!!


I honestly think that people are becoming:-
1) more *Ignorant* - despite more people going to Uni after High School!
2) more *Arrogant* - in that a lot of people think they have the right to do whatever they want, even if it causes baum to others!
3) more *selfish* - in that less people offer help to another person who is in dire need - but expect handouts for themselves, even when they aren't suffering dire circumstances!
4) more  Angry - Road Rage seems to be getting more common, and increasingly violent, Respect for Self and others, seems to be heading towards  *EXTINCTION* - too many people. are forgetting their basic manners, and it shows in their treatment of anyone that is thought to be in their way, or holding them up in their mad dash to nowhere, or their own funeral!????????☠????

Enough of my rant, I will now continue with catching up with everyone! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Sounds like quite the undertaking but glad it went ok and that you were there to give comfort to Shadow, I bet you are his new best friend!! xxxx


I'm part of her pack, and equal to DD & SIL! When we visit them, Shadow is in the line-up for cuddles, andshe often looks for me in her home, before she even goes to one of the family! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

I haven't completely caught up yet, but I am beginning to get a head ache, so I probably should go to bed! 
Have a good day, & anyone is coping with different medical conditions, I hope that those conditions are conquered, with no residual after effects, and all of you begin to feel much improved. xoxoxo 
????????????????????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I'm part of her pack, and equal to DD & SIL! When we visit them, Shadow is in the line-up for cuddles, andshe often looks for me in her home, before she even goes to one of the family! ????????????????


Awww!! How does it go? "When I read about humans, I understand why people get dogs" or something like that!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

I heard back from Mav this morning with this response: "Will talk on KP when screen no longer gives me headache." Hopefully she'll be feeling better soon. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I heard back from Mav this morning with this response: "Will talk on KP when screen no longer gives me headache." Hopefully she'll be feeling better soon. xxxooo


Oh bless her, she said she thought she had a cold coming, looks like it hit her hard. Get well soon our Nitzy and many thanks for the update Pam xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Oops, I finished my blanket last night, now looking for something else to take away with me!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Oops, I finished my blanket last night, now looking for something else to take away with me!!


Wow that is gorgeous. You bring the wool and Ive got the book on mitred squares. Might give some ideas xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh bless her, she said she thought she had a cold coming, looks like it hit her hard. Get well soon our Nitzy and many thanks for the update Pam xxxxx


You're welcome. She also said she misses us, too. Sending many warm, comforting and healing hugs to her. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oops, I finished my blanket last night, now looking for something else to take away with me!!


It's wonderful! Well done! ???? xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Awww!! How does it go? "When I read about humans, I understand why people get dogs" or something like that!! Xxxx


Dogs are just so gorgeous, and loving, but many humans are far too devious, regardless of how others treat them; whereas dogs will love their human forever. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> I heard back from Mav this morning with this response: "Will talk on KP when screen no longer gives me headache." Hopefully she'll be feeling better soon. xxxooo


Thanks for letting us know what happened to her, I hope she feels much better soon! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oops, I finished my blanket last night, now looking for something else to take away with me!!


Ooohh ......... that is very nice, and the colours fit together wonderfully. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> You're welcome. She also said she misses us, too. Sending many warm, comforting and healing hugs to her. xxxooo


From me also, some lovely warm hugs, from an unseasonally warm Autumn in Australia! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Morning from my gray rainy little corner of the world. 
Nitzy I hope your headache leaves you and that you can rejoin us quickly.
June that is a nice looking afghan. Hoping you made it all in one piece. I love making scrap miter corner afghans but hate weaving in the ends. Ah, I see weaving in the ends is not your favorite thing either.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oops, I finished my blanket last night, now looking for something else to take away with me!!


That's gorgeous. What you gonna bring now? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good late afternoon all from a damp and foggy Norfolk. Left home this morning at 9.30 and got here just after 5, I'm knackered. Tucked up in my little room, well not so little I seem to have got a family room but it's got a bed in it so who cares. Now deciding what to do for dinner, Beefeater Pub of KFC. Tempted by the latter as DH isn't keen on it so I never get it. Really looking forward to tomorrow now, so close. Hope I can sleep tonight. Right going to see what else I've missed today and organise a taxi for tomorrow, will probably be back later. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Wow that is gorgeous. You bring the wool and Ive got the book on mitred squares. Might give some ideas xxx


Thanks love! I shall be doing more blankets so it would be good to see your book for future projects! I have just cast on 225 stitches for a stitch sampler shawl to bring with me!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> It's wonderful! Well done! ???? xxxooo


Thanks! I have a few ends to darn in although I did a 'Judi' and knitted most of them in as I went so not too many!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Ooohh ......... that is very nice, and the colours fit together wonderfully. xoxoxo


Thanks Judi, I used your 'knitting in' method so I didn't have too many ends to darn in!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my gray rainy little corner of the world.
> Nitzy I hope your headache leaves you and that you can rejoin us quickly.
> June that is a nice looking afghan. Hoping you made it all in one piece. I love making scrap miter corner afghans but hate weaving in the ends. Ah, I see weaving in the ends is not your favorite thing either.


I said I used the Judi method of knitting the starting end in with the working yarn at the start of the second row but that's not what I did at all!! :sm16: :sm22: I actually used magic knots to join the yarn whenever I started a new square! It still worked!!


----------



## grandma susan

Well girls, I hope the weather is going to be better in Norfolk than it is here. We've got a lot of fog and it's freezing cold. I've put my thick pjs on tonight. I hope it doesn't get like this, I will order some sun for you all. 

I went grocery shopping for the boys and got some dishwasher tablets in the hopes it mind find its way to the dishwasher. They did ok last night. I'm going Wednesday then Friday and I'll help tidy on Saturday. Did you notice I said HELP. Cocoa the rabbit is fine this morning, so there's no need to take her to the vets. It's a big job expecting boys to round up all the animals and feed them I think. Well maybe not!.

I've had a cup of tea with marg who tells me they have bought a new car and get it this week. Very good. I like my little car. Just the right size for me, and cost of running her. 

S and s are now in Corsica and sending fotos home already, doesn't look misty like here. 

Safe traveling tomorrow girls, plenty of photos and buy plenty yarn, felt, glass, whatever. I'm with you in spirit and hope you all have a great great time. X


----------



## grandma susan

OBTW. Forgot to tell you, I'm home now. ????


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I've not caught up y'all. I've done nothing but running around all over creation for the past few days. It was fun getting everything ready for tomorrow..and spending time with Jen and Lisa. I'm shattered to pieces but after tomorrow I'm taking a day to stay in bed and only move enough so everyone knows I'm still alive !(got that in Facebook) lol.
> Here's the diaper cake i made..
> I hope she likes it.
> Hope your all Well , I'll catch up after tomorrow I've got to get some sleep.
> Xoxoxo????????


That's lovely Angela. You are a clever girl, it made me think of making Lynn and me a tena cake????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Oops, I finished my blanket last night, now looking for something else to take away with me!!


I love it, where do I find the pattern June?


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Oops, I finished my blanket last night, now looking for something else to take away with me!!


It looks lovely


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> Thanks for letting us know what happened to her, I hope she feels much better soon! xoxoxo


From me too


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Well girls, I hope the weather is going to be better in Norfolk than it is here. We've got a lot of fog and it's freezing cold. I've put my thick pjs on tonight. I hope it doesn't get like this, I will order some sun for you all.
> 
> I went grocery shopping for the boys and got some dishwasher tablets in the hopes it mind find its way to the dishwasher. They did ok last night. I'm going Wednesday then Friday and I'll help tidy on Saturday. Did you notice I said HELP. Cocoa the rabbit is fine this morning, so there's no need to take her to the vets. It's a big job expecting boys to round up all the animals and feed them I think. Well maybe not!.
> 
> I've had a cup of tea with marg who tells me they have bought a new car and get it this week. Very good. I like my little car. Just the right size for me, and cost of running her.
> 
> S and s are now in Corsica and sending fotos home already, doesn't look misty like here.
> 
> Safe traveling tomorrow girls, plenty of photos and buy plenty yarn, felt, glass, whatever. I'm with you in spirit and hope you all have a great great time. X


Thanks Susan, no doubt everyone's ears will be burning while we are remembering our lovely knitting friends!! Glad the bunny was ok, these things always happen when the grown ups are away!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good late afternoon all from a damp and foggy Norfolk. Left home this morning at 9.30 and got here just after 5, I'm knackered. Tucked up in my little room, well not so little I seem to have got a family room but it's got a bed in it so who cares. Now deciding what to do for dinner, Beefeater Pub of KFC. Tempted by the latter as DH isn't keen on it so I never get it. Really looking forward to tomorrow now, so close. Hope I can sleep tonight. Right going to see what else I've missed today and organise a taxi for tomorrow, will probably be back later. xx


Hopefully your journey was uneventful. Enjoy your dinner whatever you decide upon


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I love it, where do I find the pattern June?


Thanks Susan, here it is: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/garter-stitch-mitred-square. It's a freebie!! It's really easy once you get the first few squares done and a great way to use up your oddments. You may have read already that I tied my ends together with a Magic Knot to save darning all the ends in!! Here you go: 




xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> It looks lovely


Thanks Honey!! How are you mending? xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks! I have a few ends to darn in although I did a 'Judi' and knitted most of them in as I went so not too many!! xxxx


Good thinking! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Thanks Honey!! How are you mending? xxxx


So far so good. I'm feeling good that it's properly sorted this time, keeping optimistic


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> So far so good. I'm feeling good that it's properly sorted this time, keeping optimistic


That's great and will keep my fingers crossed for you! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Hi everyone, having awful problems with the wi-fi this end so might not be here long. At the moment Susan it's exactly the same here and very cold, but don't tell the others it might put them off. Went to have my KFC only to realise it was a McDonalds but had some of their chicken pieces and fries. That'll do me tonight. Now just sitting here waiting for bedtime and no TM. Have organised my taxi for the morning so hope all will fall into place. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> So far so good. I'm feeling good that it's properly sorted this time, keeping optimistic


It's funny how the body knows whether something is right or wrong, how your's is sending you the right signals. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi everyone, having awful problems with the wi-fi this end so might not be here long. At the moment Susan it's exactly the same here and very cold, but don't tell the others it might put them off. Went to have my KFC only to realise it was a McDonalds but had some of their chicken pieces and fries. That'll do me tonight. Now just sitting here waiting for bedtime and no TM. Have organised my taxi for the morning so hope all will fall into place. xx


Glad you have arrived safely. Hope you have a good night's sleep and see you tomorrow. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey. Had a nice lunch with the family. Lots of help from the gks. Watched the boat race and then they went home to pack for their holiday.

I think I've got everything ready and am really looking forward to my trip to Norfolk. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi everyone, having awful problems with the wi-fi this end so might not be here long. At the moment Susan it's exactly the same here and very cold, but don't tell the others it might put them off. Went to have my KFC only to realise it was a McDonalds but had some of their chicken pieces and fries. That'll do me tonight. Now just sitting here waiting for bedtime and no TM. Have organised my taxi for the morning so hope all will fall into place. xx


Glad you arrived safely. I hope you all have a wonderful time together! Sending much love and many hugs to all of you! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had a nice lunch with the family. Lots of help from the gks. Watched the boat race and then they went home to pack for their holiday.
> 
> I think I've got everything ready and am really looking forward to my trip to Norfolk. xx


Who won? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Who won? xx


Cambridge won mens and womens and reserves night night x


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good late afternoon all from a damp and foggy Norfolk. Left home this morning at 9.30 and got here just after 5, I'm knackered. Tucked up in my little room, well not so little I seem to have got a family room but it's got a bed in it so who cares. Now deciding what to do for dinner, Beefeater Pub of KFC. Tempted by the latter as DH isn't keen on it so I never get it. Really looking forward to tomorrow now, so close. Hope I can sleep tonight. Right going to see what else I've missed today and organise a taxi for tomorrow, will probably be back later. xx


Well done on your escape, and your early start! Enjoy your alone time, for now; and the meetup with the rest of the crew, tomorrow! xoxoxo ????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thanks! I have a few ends to darn in although I did a 'Judi' and knitted most of them in as I went so not too many!! xxxx


It's great to hear that my technique has come in handy, for someone else!
Using more than one yarn in any project, will be a lot more pleasant, now that you know how to knit the ends in! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

A rare sight... Otter chilling on the dock in Victoria BC. While they appear cute they are really very nasty! Angela's partner was lucky to get the shot. Probably has a belly full of fish!


----------



## Islander

Yesterday was ForestMarch BC Josephine, environment groups protecting our forests. Wore your beautiful Tree of Life pendant to honour the day. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> I heard back from Mav this morning with this response: "Will talk on KP when screen no longer gives me headache." Hopefully she'll be feeling better soon. xxxooo


Sending you feel better hugs Mav. xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Oops, I finished my blanket last night, now looking for something else to take away with me!!


June your blanket of many colours will be very meaningful to someone special. It's beautiful. xoxox


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> A rare sight... Otter chilling on the dock in Victoria BC. While they appear cute they are really very nasty! Angela's partner was lucky to get the shot. Probably has a belly full of fish!


They are adorable though!!


----------



## linkan

June your blanket is beautiful.


----------



## linkan

The shower was a success! Everything went very well. It rained but it was still good.

Can y'all believe that's sweet pea !?
Now to rest and recover. Hope you're all well and wishing safe travel for all tomorrow! ????xoxo

Love and hugs all


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> The shower was a success! Everything went very well. It rained but it was still good.
> 
> Can y'all believe that's sweet pea !?
> Now to rest and recover. Hope you're all well and wishing safe travel for all tomorrow! ????xoxo
> 
> Love and hugs all


Fantastic! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

So glad I woke up after sleeping the evening away. Baby shower looks like a great one. Zillion thanks for the Afghan pattern. Yours is lovely. I like to knit at meetings and this pattern is one I could do without referring to the pattern. I wanted to see country music awards but fell asleep. Have it on dvr. Son heard howling outside and dog wants to go out. Oh dear!


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Thanks Susan, here it is: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/garter-stitch-mitred-square. It's a freebie!! It's really easy once you get the first few squares done and a great way to use up your oddments. You may have read already that I tied my ends together with a Magic Knot to save darning all the ends in!! Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what a magic knot is so I'll look it up. I wonder if knitting over the tail is possible.
> xxxx


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> A rare sight... Otter chilling on the dock in Victoria BC. While they appear cute they are really very nasty! Angela's partner was lucky to get the shot. Probably has a belly full of fish!


I can believe it they don't look "kitten cute" 
I let dog out and Godzilla bunny was there so I figure whatever was howling didn't get into the yard. Dog back in safe.


----------



## jollypolly

I found it. Nice to know. Hard to accept it won't come apart when cut close. Lady on YouTube used fabric glue to assure it stayed.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> I honestly think that people are becoming:-
> 1) more *Ignorant* - despite more people going to Uni after High School!
> 2) more *Arrogant* - in that a lot of people think they have the right to do whatever they want, even if it causes baum to others!
> 3) more *selfish* - in that less people offer help to another person who is in dire need - but expect handouts for themselves, even when they aren't suffering dire circumstances!
> 4) more  Angry - Road Rage seems to be getting more common, and increasingly violent, Respect for Self and others, seems to be heading towards  *EXTINCTION* - too many people. are forgetting their basic manners, and it shows in their treatment of anyone that is thought to be in their way, or holding them up in their mad dash to nowhere, or their own funeral!????????☠????
> 
> Enough of my rant, I will now continue with catching up with everyone! xoxoxo


When the idiot wants to drive over me to get where he/she is going I say "must have to go to the bathroom". Somehow that eases my annoyance.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Oops, I finished my blanket last night, now looking for something else to take away with me!!


Lovely. Warm and ready to cuddle under.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Hello Polly, I have to apologise to you, because when I read your post, a very small laugh burst out, even though I didn't mean to laugh. Xoxoxo


Apology accepted???? My life is always like that. My dog learned how to pull open the trash bin built into my counters. At first I thought I'd left it open or son had but she's just a very bright collie mix. I have to get those things that keep kids out of cupboards. I have to put bread in the oven and cake in the microwave to keep her from getting them. She will probably figure out how to get in them too????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cold and frosty but sunny Norfolk. Only a few more hours now. Been so looking forward to this for months. Hope you travellers have a good journey and see you this afternoon. xx


----------



## LondonChris

We have an IKEA about 5 mins from here. It only opened a few weeks ago. It's a beautiful shop, haven't been in the cafe but I will!


nitz8catz said:


> Now I want to go to the IKEA in Whitby just to try the meatballs with jelly.


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> We have an IKEA about 5 mins from here. It only opened a few weeks ago. It's a beautiful shop, haven't been in the cafe but I will!


Morning Chris, all ready for the off? See you later. xx :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Off to get my tain shortly. Catch you later.

Happy Monday xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Now on my second train to London. X


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> A rare sight... Otter chilling on the dock in Victoria BC. While they appear cute they are really very nasty! Angela's partner was lucky to get the shot. Probably has a belly full of fish!


Does look cute. How you doing? Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Yesterday was ForestMarch BC Josephine, environment groups protecting our forests. Wore your beautiful Tree of Life pendant to honour the day. xoxox


That was nice. Were there lots of people? Luv n hugs xx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> The shower was a success! Everything went very well. It rained but it was still good.
> 
> Can y'all believe that's sweet pea !?
> Now to rest and recover. Hope you're all well and wishing safe travel for all tomorrow! ????xoxo
> 
> Love and hugs all


Lovely photos xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> The shower was a success! Everything went very well. It rained but it was still good.
> 
> Can y'all believe that's sweet pea !?
> Now to rest and recover. Hope you're all well and wishing safe travel for all tomorrow! ????xoxo
> 
> Love and hugs all


She looks good. I hope the delivery goes well.


----------



## PurpleFi

Morning Jacky. Just gone over the Thames at Staines. Did you sleep ok? X


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Jacky. Just gone over the Thames at Staines. Did you sleep ok? X


Morning, slept very well in a big bed all to myself, mind I was pretty knackered last night. nearly 8 hours on the move was a bit much, but up and raring to go now. Just wasting time until the taxi comes. See you soon. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm at the station waiting for June and Chris. Lovely, warm and sunny here.x


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I said I used the Judi method of knitting the starting end in with the working yarn at the start of the second row but that's not what I did at all!! :sm16: :sm22: I actually used magic knots to join the yarn whenever I started a new square! It still worked!!


That's great June, there are many different techniques, possibly check on You Tube, for tutorials for a bit of help. 
I have quite a number clifferent techniques that I use, the thickness of the yarn dictates which method will be chosen, so that the joins are not easily visible. ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thanks Judi, I used your 'knitting in' method so I didn't have too many ends to darn in!! xxxx


So what did you think of knitting in the ends, or using the invisible knot?
Knitting in the ends is not the only technique that I use; there are quite a few! 
Before I even begin a new project, I will do a swatch, & find the best method of securing the yarn ends, and the thickness of the yarn, & the smoothness of the join, dictates the method that I will choose. The resulting yarn join should not be visible in the project, or any thicker than the single yarn, so that the fabric of the project is not affected too much. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Hello everyone. I am so happy to see you. First thing I noticed this a.m. is that Hulu was not streaming, so I tried Netflix and it was not working. So was forced to watch junk on t.v. which thankfully was working. Turned on computer and there was no service. Okay, I will use my phone. Nope that also did not work. What is one to do at 3 a.m.? I never thought to knit as that is not part of my very early morning routine. All of a sudden I saw the lights go on in the router. Oh happy days I am back online. I missed you all. ????????????????


That's excellent, glad it was only a short power outange; and you are connected to the Ciber world again! ????????????????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good evening everyone, we've now all arrived some easier than others, traffic hold ups. Now waiting for potatoes to cook and then have something to eat. Wine has been opened by some and then to get down to serious knitting. Chatter hasn't stopped yet. xx


----------



## grandma susan

At last you norfolkites are all together and having the fun you've been waiting for. Please have a great time. Plenty photos etc. keep us home birds in the loop please.

When I go to the over 60s or s and b it's held in the small towns community center . It's also used for functions and the youth club. We have a caretaker (Ian) who will go out of his way to help anyone. He loves gardening and every year he Showa seeds for hanging baskets, like petunia etc and gives a lot of them away. He has beautiful baskets at his home. This year he's been planting more petunia and pricking out etc (to be honest he'd done 100's) and was going to give me some. Well......some little [email protected]@@@r has broken into his office and sprayed bleach all over them. Can you honestly credit someone doing that. What we need down there are cameras on the walls. I'm so cross for him. Well, that's my moan.

I didn't get up til 10.20am and it put me in a rush. I go to s and b at12.15 and I needed coffee and wanted to make sure Karen and Andrew were ok, by the time I went to s and b I was worn out hahaha. I'd had a dream that marg and me had ,had the biggest of rows and it upset me, and it wouldn't go away, so we didn't have coffee together hahahaha and I was very quiet at s and b dos to be honest she was going on stupid and it was getting on my nerves, which I know I get on hers many a time. So I stayed away.

I think that's all I got to say, excep june.....I think you were brave driving all that way. It's a terrible place to get to, you've more guts than I have. Well done.....

Luv Yawl....


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good evening everyone, we've now all arrived some easier than others, traffic hold ups. Now waiting for potatoes to cook and then have something to eat. Wine has been opened by some and then to get down to serious knitting. Chatter hasn't stopped yet. xx


Let the fun begin????????????


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> At last you norfolkites are all together and having the fun you've been waiting for. Please have a great time. Plenty photos etc. keep us home birds in the loop please.
> 
> When I go to the over 60s or s and b it's held in the small towns community center . It's also used for functions and the youth club. We have a caretaker (Ian) who will go out of his way to help anyone. He loves gardening and every year he Showa seeds for hanging baskets, like petunia etc and gives a lot of them away. He has beautiful baskets at his home. This year he's been planting more petunia and pricking out etc (to be honest he'd done 100's) and was going to give me some. Well......some little [email protected]@@@r has broken into his office and sprayed bleach all over them. Can you honestly credit someone doing that. What we need down there are cameras on the walls. I'm so cross for him. Well, that's my moan.
> 
> I didn't get up til 10.20am and it put me in a rush. I go to s and b at12.15 and I needed coffee and wanted to make sure Karen and Andrew were ok, by the time I went to s and b I was worn out hahaha. I'd had a dream that marg and me had ,had the biggest of rows and it upset me, and it wouldn't go away, so we didn't have coffee together hahahaha and I was very quiet at s and b dos to be honest she was going on stupid and it was getting on my nerves, which I know I get on hers many a time. So I stayed away.
> 
> I think that's all I got to say, excep june.....I think you were brave driving all that way. It's a terrible place to get to, you've more guts than I have. Well done.....
> 
> Luv Yawl....


What a terrible mean thing to do. I really feel for Ian...

I dislike it when dreams stay with you like that. It always seems to be the ones where I've argued or been cross with someone that stay with me :sm13:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> At last you norfolkites are all together and having the fun you've been waiting for. Please have a great time. Plenty photos etc. keep us home birds in the loop please.
> 
> When I go to the over 60s or s and b it's held in the small towns community center . It's also used for functions and the youth club. We have a caretaker (Ian) who will go out of his way to help anyone. He loves gardening and every year he Showa seeds for hanging baskets, like petunia etc and gives a lot of them away. He has beautiful baskets at his home. This year he's been planting more petunia and pricking out etc (to be honest he'd done 100's) and was going to give me some. Well......some little [email protected]@@@r has broken into his office and sprayed bleach all over them. Can you honestly credit someone doing that. What we need down there are cameras on the walls. I'm so cross for him. Well, that's my moan.
> 
> I didn't get up til 10.20am and it put me in a rush. I go to s and b at12.15 and I needed coffee and wanted to make sure Karen and Andrew were ok, by the time I went to s and b I was worn out hahaha. I'd had a dream that marg and me had ,had the biggest of rows and it upset me, and it wouldn't go away, so we didn't have coffee together hahahaha and I was very quiet at s and b dos to be honest she was going on stupid and it was getting on my nerves, which I know I get on hers many a time. So I stayed away.
> 
> I think that's all I got to say, excep june.....I think you were brave driving all that way. It's a terrible place to get to, you've more guts than I have. Well done.....
> 
> Luv Yawl....


June says it was an absolute nightmare and she's not doing it again. xx


----------



## London Girl

Exhausting journey but Chris and I made it eventually. The accommodation is great, Jacky picked well. She also made us a lovely dinner and we are now chilling nicely!! Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Exhausting journey but Chris and I made it eventually. The accommodation is great, Jacky picked well. She also made us a lovely dinner and we are now chilling nicely!! Xxxx


Looks lovely to me ... the perfect set up.


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I found it. Nice to know. Hard to accept it won't come apart when cut close. Lady on YouTube used fabric glue to assure it stayed.


I don't use glue but cannot put my hand on my heart and say I have never had one come undone!!
:sm12: :sm16: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> At last you norfolkites are all together and having the fun you've been waiting for. Please have a great time. Plenty photos etc. keep us home birds in the loop please.
> 
> When I go to the over 60s or s and b it's held in the small towns community center . It's also used for functions and the youth club. We have a caretaker (Ian) who will go out of his way to help anyone. He loves gardening and every year he Showa seeds for hanging baskets, like petunia etc and gives a lot of them away. He has beautiful baskets at his home. This year he's been planting more petunia and pricking out etc (to be honest he'd done 100's) and was going to give me some. Well......some little [email protected]@@@r has broken into his office and sprayed bleach all over them. Can you honestly credit someone doing that. What we need down there are cameras on the walls. I'm so cross for him. Well, that's my moan.
> 
> I didn't get up til 10.20am and it put me in a rush. I go to s and b at12.15 and I needed coffee and wanted to make sure Karen and Andrew were ok, by the time I went to s and b I was worn out hahaha. I'd had a dream that marg and me had ,had the biggest of rows and it upset me, and it wouldn't go away, so we didn't have coffee together hahahaha and I was very quiet at s and b dos to be honest she was going on stupid and it was getting on my nerves, which I know I get on hers many a time. So I stayed away.
> 
> I think that's all I got to say, excep june.....I think you were brave driving all that way. It's a terrible place to get to, you've more guts than I have. Well done.....
> 
> Luv Yawl....


Thanks love, I don't think I'd do it again, the sat nav was unreliable and sent us round in circles!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Your awesome sis. Don't let nobody tell you any different.
> ???? today was fun, wonderful, and a total success.. I mean that. thank you so much for all you do.


Awww well you know that I love you all and as long as I can I will do anything for you all!!!


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> The shower was a success! Everything went very well. It rained but it was still good.
> 
> Can y'all believe that's sweet pea !?
> Now to rest and recover. Hope you're all well and wishing safe travel for all tomorrow! ????xoxo
> 
> Love and hugs all


Proud parents to be. Sweet Pea is growing up so fast. ????


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> I can believe it they don't look "kitten cute"
> I let dog out and Godzilla bunny was there so I figure whatever was howling didn't get into the yard. Dog back in safe.


I had a rabbit that used to "box" with my cats... it was an Angora and bigger than the cats! xoxo


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> We have an IKEA about 5 mins from here. It only opened a few weeks ago. It's a beautiful shop, haven't been in the cafe but I will!


The meatballs and jelly are supposed to be fantastic.. and they sell the jelly as well.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good evening everyone, we've now all arrived some easier than others, traffic hold ups. Now waiting for potatoes to cook and then have something to eat. Wine has been opened by some and then to get down to serious knitting. Chatter hasn't stopped yet. xx


I know it goes without saying, but I hope you all have a wonderful time together! Much love and many hugs to all of you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> What a terrible mean thing to do. I really feel for Ian...
> 
> I dislike it when dreams stay with you like that. It always seems to be the ones where I've argued or been cross with someone that stay with me :sm13:


Ditto from me on all that! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Exhausting journey but Chris and I made it eventually. The accommodation is great, Jacky picked well. She also made us a lovely dinner and we are now chilling nicely!! Xxxx


Fun!!! Glad you arrived safely. Thank you for the photos! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Exhausting journey but Chris and I made it eventually. The accommodation is great, Jacky picked well. She also made us a lovely dinner and we are now chilling nicely!! Xxxx


Wow quite nice accommodations! Hope you all have a wonderful time! Hugs to you all!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Does look cute. How you doing? Xx


Currently content thank you for asking..oxoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> That was nice. Were there lots of people? Luv n hugs xx


Sparse in smaller places.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Exhausting journey but Chris and I made it eventually. The accommodation is great, Jacky picked well. She also made us a lovely dinner and we are now chilling nicely!! Xxxx


Your stay looks incredibly comfy.. Jacky I didn't know you had a Mac... Janet you are looking lovely, Josephine you're hiding behind the flowers.. I hope that big chair is just the way you like it Chris. :sm02:


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I know it goes without saying, but I hope you all have a wonderful time together! Much love and many hugs to all of you! xxxooo


Thanks Pam, I just wish you could all be here with us! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Wow quite nice accommodations! Hope you all have a wonderful time! Hugs to you all!


And hugs back to all of you!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx the


----------



## LondonChris

Great photos, so pleased the shower went well, looks as though the baby has been spoilt, quite right too. Sweet pea is growing so much.
=linkan]The shower was a success! Everything went very well. It rained but it was still good.

Can y'all believe that's sweet pea !?
Now to rest and recover. Hope you're all well and wishing safe travel for all tomorrow! ????xoxo


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Great photos, so pleased the shower went well, looks as though the baby has been spoilt, quite right too. Sweet pea is growing so much.
> =linkan]The shower was a success! Everything went very well. It rained but it was still good.
> 
> Can y'all believe that's sweet pea !?
> Now to rest and recover. Hope you're all well and wishing safe travel for all tomorrow! ????xoxo


Good morning Chris,did you sleep well? It all looks lovely and comfy


----------



## LondonChris

Good morning all. Well it was an eventful journey with June yesterday. I am so grateful to June for driving me up, I’m not sure I could trains at the moment. The house is massive, I have a room on the ground floor. It was so good to meet up with Josephine,Janet & Jackie. My iPad has been very temperamental lately that’s why I ve not been on. I’m off to drink my tea that June has just brought me, I’m being spoilt! Not sure what’s happening today , I’ll just tag along. Love to you all xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy but fine Norfolk. Not many people surfaced yet, June has been down and had breakfast but that's it. Nothing planned for today, just chill out and perhaps make use of the hot-tub. Will try and get some photos today, too much talking last night. :sm09: xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from nearly sunny Norfolk. Had a lovely meal prepared by Jacky and sat and chatted all evening.
Had a good sleep and a nice breakfast and now we are sitting and chatting again.

Happy Tuesday everyone xxxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Had a productive day, even got my case packed, just 2 tops to go in and still plenty of room. Now back to some weaving.
> 
> This is what I've done so far..


That is a beginning, how big are you going? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Not to mention fun!! :sm15: xx


Definitely would be much. more fun! xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from nearly sunny Norfolk. Had a lovely meal prepared by Jacky and sat and chatted all evening.
> Had a good sleep and a nice breakfast and now we are sitting and chatting again.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xxxx


Have a great day whatever you do. But it has to be filled with fun and laughter


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Update:
> 
> http://momentcar.com/buick/1998/buick-riviera/
> 
> I sold my car today. I've had it for over 15 years and it had only 80,200 miles on it. It was a 1998 pearl white Buick Riviera coupe. Like #1 in the link. It's been in snow country all of it's life so has been exposed to salt on the streets and other corrosives. I figured we'd have a better chance of getting top dollar up north rather than taking it south. DH's last day of work is next Friday so we can share a car until we get to TN. Also, DD is gone to Barcelona for the week on business so we have her car to use. Things are coming together nicely.
> 
> It so easy now with pulling a bill of sale documents off the internet, etc. Now to research what I want in TN.
> You all have fun together... I know you will.


One more hurdle mastered. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Thankfully we haven't needed to put the cooling system on yet. The house has gotten up around 79F. It hasn't been uncomfortable, though. Late in the day we have a nice breeze so just open a few windows and the patio door and it feels pleasant. :sm24: :sm01: xxxooo


During the evenings We used to get a lovely sea breeze, from straight up the gulf, before more houses were built across the road from us!???????? :sm04:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I've not caught up y'all. I've done nothing but running around all over creation for the past few days. It was fun getting everything ready for tomorrow..and spending time with Jen and Lisa. I'm shattered to pieces but after tomorrow I'm taking a day to stay in bed and only move enough so everyone knows I'm still alive !(got that in Facebook) lol.
> Here's the diaper cake i made..
> I hope she likes it.
> Hope your all Well , I'll catch up after tomorrow I've got to get some sleep.
> Xoxoxo????????


You are one very talented lady! xoxoxox


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi everyone, having awful problems with the wi-fi this end so might not be here long. At the moment Susan it's exactly the same here and very cold, but don't tell the others it might put them off. Went to have my KFC only to realise it was a McDonalds but had some of their chicken pieces and fries. That'll do me tonight. Now just sitting here waiting for bedtime and no TM. Have organised my taxi for the morning so hope all will fall into place. xx


There had to be something missing! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> A rare sight... Otter chilling on the dock in Victoria BC. While they appear cute they are really very nasty! Angela's partner was lucky to get the shot. Probably has a belly full of fish!


They are quite cute, aren't they! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> The shower was a success! Everything went very well. It rained but it was still good.
> 
> Can y'all believe that's sweet pea !?
> Now to rest and recover. Hope you're all well and wishing safe travel for all tomorrow! ????xoxo
> 
> Love and hugs all


Beautiful photos & beautiful people! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Apology accepted???? My life is always like that. My dog learned how to pull open the trash bin built into my counters. At first I thought I'd left it open or son had but she's just a very bright collie mix. I have to get those things that keep kids out of cupboards. I have to put bread in the oven and cake in the microwave to keep her from getting them. She will probably figure out how to get in them too????


I hope not! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon all, still having a lovely lazy time knitting and chatting and Jacky and I have just been playing table tennis outside!! We are out for dinner this evening an American restaurant called Arbuckles!! Hope you are all OK, lots of love, June xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Lovely lunch clearing up what's left from last night. Then a bit of crean tea as June made some lovely scones. And of course a glass of wine.

Now sitting down and chatting and knitting. Xx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. It is sunny and bright, lovely weather. Tomorrow and Thursday it is going to snow yet again. I seriously am getting very very very sick of hearing the word snow. I do not believe I will ever find it beautiful and magical again.
I wish I was with all the ladies on their retreat. It sounds wonderful to laze around eat and play games. Oh, of course having a bit of the grape adds to the fun.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:11 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). There was snow to the northeast of us and freezing rain, but we got off with just rain. We have another system coming in on Thursday, but hopefully we will be on the warm side of the front again and will get only rain.
I'm at home for this week again.
Short story, I got a bug in my ear and shingles. Long version in attachment.
I'm upright for a while now and I intend to knit or crochet something, instead of just petting my skeins.
You ex-nurses won't have any problems with the attachment, I just wanted to keep it separate if anyone doesn't really want to inadvertently see it while scrolling through the pages.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. It is sunny and bright, lovely weather. Tomorrow and Thursday it is going to snow yet again. I seriously am getting very very very sick of hearing the word snow. I do not believe I will ever find it beautiful and magical again.
> I wish I was with all the ladies on their retreat. It sounds wonderful to laze around eat and play games. Oh, of course having a bit of the grape adds to the fun.


Good morning jinx. What is it with this spring? We were threatened with freezing rain and snow again but lucky for me, it seems to have bypassed and gone north. You stay safe and I hope your winter preparations are still in place.


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:11 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). There was snow to the northeast of us and freezing rain, but we got off with just rain. We have another system coming in on Thursday, but hopefully we will be on the warm side of the front again and will get only rain.
> I'm at home for this week again.
> Short story, I got a bug in my ear and shingles. Long version in attachment.
> I'm upright for a while now and I intend to knit or crochet something, instead of just petting my skeins.
> You ex-nurses won't have any problems with the attachment, I just wanted to keep it separate if anyone doesn't really want to inadvertently see it while scrolling through the pages.


Ouch, that doesn't look fun at all. I really hope you don't catch the cold running through your family but I suspect your resistance is very low.
Keep rested and hopefully you are being looked after by your family


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely lunch clearing up what's left from last night. Then a bit of crean tea as June made some lovely scones. And of course a glass of wine.
> 
> Now sitting down and chatting and knitting. Xx


My favourite time of the day. Nothing to do but chat and knit.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon all, still having a lovely lazy time knitting and chatting and Jacky and I have just been playing table tennis outside!! We are out for dinner this evening an American restaurant called Arbuckles!! Hope you are all OK, lots of love, June xxxx


Have a lovely time together for all of us who can't be there.
We have Arbuckles Fine Eateries in Canada. Good food. Hope it's the same chain.


----------



## jinx

So sorry to hear you are suffering so much. We knew you would only be missing in action if you were abed with a malady. I will show Mr. Wonderful your picture just to let him know how easy he got off when he had shingles. He would never consider getting the vaccine before he had them. Now he has to wait a year and will get the vaccine.
Hoping you continue to heal and do not catch the cold the others in your household are suffering. Hang in there spring is coming, as least I hope it is coming soon.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:11 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). There was snow to the northeast of us and freezing rain, but we got off with just rain. We have another system coming in on Thursday, but hopefully we will be on the warm side of the front again and will get only rain.
> I'm at home for this week again.
> Short story, I got a bug in my ear and shingles. Long version in attachment.
> I'm upright for a while now and I intend to knit or crochet something, instead of just petting my skeins.
> You ex-nurses won't have any problems with the attachment, I just wanted to keep it separate if anyone doesn't really want to inadvertently see it while scrolling through the pages.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> A rare sight... Otter chilling on the dock in Victoria BC. While they appear cute they are really very nasty! Angela's partner was lucky to get the shot. Probably has a belly full of fish!





Xiang said:


> They are quite cute, aren't they! xoxoxo


And have very sharp teeth. I saw one eating a fish while I was waiting for the ferry from Nanaimo to Vancouver. And I saw some diving beyond the pier at Victoria.
That one looks quite wet. No wonder it was out of the water.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from nearly sunny Norfolk. Had a lovely meal prepared by Jacky and sat and chatted all evening.
> Had a good sleep and a nice breakfast and now we are sitting and chatting again.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xxxx


Happy Tuesday. 
(I had to check, I've lost track of time)


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but fine Norfolk. Not many people surfaced yet, June has been down and had breakfast but that's it. Nothing planned for today, just chill out and perhaps make use of the hot-tub. Will try and get some photos today, too much talking last night. :sm09: xx


You have a hot-tub too. But no outdoor cedar shower?
Have a wonderful day. The photos will come.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Good morning all. Well it was an eventful journey with June yesterday. I am so grateful to June for driving me up, I'm not sure I could trains at the moment. The house is massive, I have a room on the ground floor. It was so good to meet up with Josephine,Janet & Jackie. My iPad has been very temperamental lately that's why I ve not been on. I'm off to drink my tea that June has just brought me, I'm being spoilt! Not sure what's happening today , I'll just tag along. Love to you all xx


Go with the Flo. Best way to enjoy the get-together.
Sorry about your iPad. Hopefully it will smarten up once it's not being jostled around in a car.
Being spoilt sounds like just what you needed.


----------



## jinx

I have that problem almost every day. This morning I checked that it was indeed Tuesday before I sent my first message. Then some days Purple tries to confuse me with changing her schedule.


nitz8catz said:


> Happy Tuesday.
> (I had to check, I've lost track of time)


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> The meatballs and jelly are supposed to be fantastic.. and they sell the jelly as well.


We have dutch kroketten and bitterballen that have a meat jelly inside a deep fried crumb coating. A business in Peterborough makes them, freezes them and distributes them to certain places where I can buy them. We used to only make them at Christmas because it took a few days and they made a mess of the kitchen.
I'll have to buy the IKEA jelly and see if they are same.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I had a rabbit that used to "box" with my cats... it was an Angora and bigger than the cats! xoxo


The neighbouring farm beside our old house, used to have Flemish meat rabbits. They were too big for us kids to handle. (Think small dog) We used to pick shoots out of the yard to put in their cages.
One of my co-workers had a miniature dutch rabbit. He was in love with their cat and they used to sleep together.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks love, I don't think I'd do it again, the sat nav was unreliable and sent us round in circles!


I bet you saw every roundabout along the way. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I found it. Nice to know. Hard to accept it won't come apart when cut close. Lady on YouTube used fabric glue to assure it stayed.





London Girl said:


> I don't use glue but cannot put my hand on my heart and say I have never had one come undone!!
> :sm12: :sm16: xxxx


One of the ladies at Knit Night had her magic knots come apart on the back of her sweater. It depends on what the yarn is made of to how well it will work. 
I have used magic knots on acrylic yarn. I don't cut the ends too close though and weave those in like normal.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Exhausting journey but Chris and I made it eventually. The accommodation is great, Jacky picked well. She also made us a lovely dinner and we are now chilling nicely!! Xxxx


Your pictures look lovely. You ladies always choose the best accommodations. I only find them by accident. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> At last you norfolkites are all together and having the fun you've been waiting for. Please have a great time. Plenty photos etc. keep us home birds in the loop please.
> 
> When I go to the over 60s or s and b it's held in the small towns community center . It's also used for functions and the youth club. We have a caretaker (Ian) who will go out of his way to help anyone. He loves gardening and every year he Showa seeds for hanging baskets, like petunia etc and gives a lot of them away. He has beautiful baskets at his home. This year he's been planting more petunia and pricking out etc (to be honest he'd done 100's) and was going to give me some. Well......some little [email protected]@@@r has broken into his office and sprayed bleach all over them. Can you honestly credit someone doing that. What we need down there are cameras on the walls. I'm so cross for him. Well, that's my moan.
> 
> I didn't get up til 10.20am and it put me in a rush. I go to s and b at12.15 and I needed coffee and wanted to make sure Karen and Andrew were ok, by the time I went to s and b I was worn out hahaha. I'd had a dream that marg and me had ,had the biggest of rows and it upset me, and it wouldn't go away, so we didn't have coffee together hahahaha and I was very quiet at s and b dos to be honest she was going on stupid and it was getting on my nerves, which I know I get on hers many a time. So I stayed away.
> 
> I think that's all I got to say, excep june.....I think you were brave driving all that way. It's a terrible place to get to, you've more guts than I have. Well done.....
> 
> Luv Yawl....


What an awful thing to happen to Ian! What gets into people's heads?
I hope the next s and b is better.
Love you back.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I have that problem almost every day. This morning I checked that it was indeed Tuesday before I sent my first message. Then some days Purple tries to confuse me with changing her schedule.


I think she likes having fun with us, easily day-confused people. :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Ouch, that doesn't look fun at all. I really hope you don't catch the cold running through your family but I suspect your resistance is very low.
> Keep rested and hopefully you are being looked after by your family


At the moment, it's every person for themselves as we are all sick. I suspect DD will recover first, being the youngest with the best immune system. Mum would feel better if she would take cold medicine, but she is being stubborn and doesn't want to go to the pharmacy to get some. She was coughing all night.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> So sorry to hear you are suffering so much. We knew you would only be missing in action if you were abed with a malady. I will show Mr. Wonderful your picture just to let him know how easy he got off when he had shingles. He would never consider getting the vaccine before he had them. Now he has to wait a year and will get the vaccine.
> Hoping you continue to heal and do not catch the cold the others in your household are suffering. Hang in there spring is coming, as least I hope it is coming soon.


I intended to get the newest shingles vaccine every time that I went to the pharmacy. But I was in a hurry or wearing the wrong coat, or some other excuse. I'll be getting that shot as soon as I can. The newest one Shingrex, you can get as soon as the shingles sores are healed. Ask if that one is available in your area.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. My energy is running low. Time to recharge.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## LondonChris

Lots of big comfy chair, my bed is super comfortable too. Hope you are feeling better. Hugs. X


lifeline said:


> Good morning Chris,did you sleep well? It all looks lovely and comfy


----------



## LondonChris

Poor you, hope you feel better soon. Make sure you have plenty of rest. Xx


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:11 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). There was snow to the northeast of us and freezing rain, but we got off with just rain. We have another system coming in on Thursday, but hopefully we will be on the warm side of the front again and will get only rain.
> I'm at home for this week again.
> Short story, I got a bug in my ear and shingles. Long version in attachment.
> I'm upright for a while now and I intend to knit or crochet something, instead of just petting my skeins.
> You ex-nurses won't have any problems with the attachment, I just wanted to keep it separate if anyone doesn't really want to inadvertently see it while scrolling through the pages.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Have a lovely time together for all of us who can't be there.
> We have Arbuckles Fine Eateries in Canada. Good food. Hope it's the same chain.


We think it is. Will let you know.

Sorry to hear you've been so poorly. Hope you get better soon. Xxx


----------



## LondonChris

I told you to take it easy!!


nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now. My energy is running low. Time to recharge.
> Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I have that problem almost every day. This morning I checked that it was indeed Tuesday before I sent my first message. Then some days Purple tries to confuse me with changing her schedule.


----------



## PurpleFi

Sorry Jinx. No schedule this week as we are on holiday. Nevertheless tomorrow is Kings Lynn and we will be having fish and chips and it is Wednesday! Xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:11 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). There was snow to the northeast of us and freezing rain, but we got off with just rain. We have another system coming in on Thursday, but hopefully we will be on the warm side of the front again and will get only rain.
> I'm at home for this week again.
> Short story, I got a bug in my ear and shingles. Long version in attachment.
> I'm upright for a while now and I intend to knit or crochet something, instead of just petting my skeins.
> You ex-nurses won't have any problems with the attachment, I just wanted to keep it separate if anyone doesn't really want to inadvertently see it while scrolling through the pages.


Oh, Mav, I'm so sorry you're going through all this. Sending many gentle and healing hugs and much love! I hope you're much better soon. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, I just wish you could all be here with us! Xxxx


Me, too! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:11 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). There was snow to the northeast of us and freezing rain, but we got off with just rain. We have another system coming in on Thursday, but hopefully we will be on the warm side of the front again and will get only rain.
> I'm at home for this week again.
> Short story, I got a bug in my ear and shingles. Long version in attachment.
> I'm upright for a while now and I intend to knit or crochet something, instead of just petting my skeins.
> You ex-nurses won't have any problems with the attachment, I just wanted to keep it separate if anyone doesn't really want to inadvertently see it while scrolling through the pages.


My goodness bless your heart ????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> At last you norfolkites are all together and having the fun you've been waiting for. Please have a great time. Plenty photos etc. keep us home birds in the loop please.
> 
> When I go to the over 60s or s and b it's held in the small towns community center . It's also used for functions and the youth club. We have a caretaker (Ian) who will go out of his way to help anyone. He loves gardening and every year he Showa seeds for hanging baskets, like petunia etc and gives a lot of them away. He has beautiful baskets at his home. This year he's been planting more petunia and pricking out etc (to be honest he'd done 100's) and was going to give me some. Well......some little [email protected]@@@r has broken into his office and sprayed bleach all over them. Can you honestly credit someone doing that. What we need down there are cameras on the walls. I'm so cross for him. Well, that's my moan.
> 
> I didn't get up til 10.20am and it put me in a rush. I go to s and b at12.15 and I needed coffee and wanted to make sure Karen and Andrew were ok, by the time I went to s and b I was worn out hahaha. I'd had a dream that marg and me had ,had the biggest of rows and it upset me, and it wouldn't go away, so we didn't have coffee together hahahaha and I was very quiet at s and b dos to be honest she was going on stupid and it was getting on my nerves, which I know I get on hers many a time. So I stayed away.
> 
> I think that's all I got to say, excep june.....I think you were brave driving all that way. It's a terrible place to get to, you've more guts than I have. Well done.....
> 
> Luv Yawl....


What a terrible thing to do. I hope they find out who dunnit and use a rose bush switch to give them a good spanking!


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> 3 hours shopping anywhere is too much. Don't ever do it again.


I had to take Jen to the same store the next day.. afterwards I went home too my pain meds (muscle relaxer and pain pill) about 30 minutes later Jen called to tell me she left her wallet at the store..... ???????? So back to Walmart again...


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Exhausting journey but Chris and I made it eventually. The accommodation is great, Jacky picked well. She also made us a lovely dinner and we are now chilling nicely!! Xxxx


What a fantastic and comfy looking room! ???? I know your all having a wonderful time together. ???? Cheers!

Xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:11 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). There was snow to the northeast of us and freezing rain, but we got off with just rain. We have another system coming in on Thursday, but hopefully we will be on the warm side of the front again and will get only rain.
> I'm at home for this week again.
> Short story, I got a bug in my ear and shingles. Long version in attachment.
> I'm upright for a while now and I intend to knit or crochet something, instead of just petting my skeins.
> You ex-nurses won't have any problems with the attachment, I just wanted to keep it separate if anyone doesn't really want to inadvertently see it while scrolling through the pages.


Oh you poor love, I sincerely hope you are over the worst of it now and you won't have to suffer anything like this again!! Healing hugs coming at you!! Xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:11 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). There was snow to the northeast of us and freezing rain, but we got off with just rain. We have another system coming in on Thursday, but hopefully we will be on the warm side of the front again and will get only rain.
> I'm at home for this week again.
> Short story, I got a bug in my ear and shingles. Long version in attachment.
> I'm upright for a while now and I intend to knit or crochet something, instead of just petting my skeins.
> You ex-nurses won't have any problems with the attachment, I just wanted to keep it separate if anyone doesn't really want to inadvertently see it while scrolling through the pages.


Oh Mav so sorry to hear that glad that you are on the mend!


----------



## jinx

Doctor told him he had to wait a year. Hope it is new and improved as no one wants to ever that awful malady.



nitz8catz said:


> I intended to get the newest shingles vaccine every time that I went to the pharmacy. But I was in a hurry or wearing the wrong coat, or some other excuse. I'll be getting that shot as soon as I can. The newest one Shingrex, you can get as soon as the shingles sores are healed. Ask if that one is available in your area.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:11 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). There was snow to the northeast of us and freezing rain, but we got off with just rain. We have another system coming in on Thursday, but hopefully we will be on the warm side of the front again and will get only rain.
> I'm at home for this week again.
> Short story, I got a bug in my ear and shingles. Long version in attachment.
> I'm upright for a while now and I intend to knit or crochet something, instead of just petting my skeins.
> You ex-nurses won't have any problems with the attachment, I just wanted to keep it separate if anyone doesn't really want to inadvertently see it while scrolling through the pages.


Oh Mav, my thoughts are with you for a speedy recovery. Sending email. Hugs xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon all, still having a lovely lazy time knitting and chatting and Jacky and I have just been playing table tennis outside!! We are out for dinner this evening an American restaurant called Arbuckles!! Hope you are all OK, lots of love, June xxxx


So did Jacky whip you? ???? xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely lunch clearing up what's left from last night. Then a bit of crean tea as June made some lovely scones. And of course a glass of wine.
> 
> Now sitting down and chatting and knitting. Xx


Sounds delightful! ???? xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> And have very sharp teeth. I saw one eating a fish while I was waiting for the ferry from Nanaimo to Vancouver. And I saw some diving beyond the pier at Victoria.
> That one looks quite wet. No wonder it was out of the water.


I told the kids to keep their cat in as they will grab pets off the dock and drown them. The sea otters are much bigger than the fresh water otters.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> We have dutch kroketten and bitterballen that have a meat jelly inside a deep fried crumb coating. A business in Peterborough makes them, freezes them and distributes them to certain places where I can buy them. We used to only make them at Christmas because it took a few days and they made a mess of the kitchen.
> I'll have to buy the IKEA jelly and see if they are same.


They use Lingonberries which grow wild out here in the forest. Their damn good!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> The neighbouring farm beside our old house, used to have Flemish meat rabbits. They were too big for us kids to handle. (Think small dog) We used to pick shoots out of the yard to put in their cages.
> One of my co-workers had a miniature dutch rabbit. He was in love with their cat and they used to sleep together.


They make the best house pets... can be litter trained.


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I had to take Jen to the same store the next day.. afterwards I went home too my pain meds (muscle relaxer and pain pill) about 30 minutes later Jen called to tell me she left her wallet at the store..... ???????? So back to Walmart again...


oh dear... reminds me of when I had the narcotic keys in my pocket when I arrived home after a night shift and had to turn around and go all the way back. An extra hour of no sleep. Feel for you.. xoxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Doctor told him he had to wait a year. Hope it is new and improved as no one wants to ever that awful malady.


I don't think that pain ever goes away, it can come back to haunt you. But lets home not.


----------



## Islander

A watery sunshine day. The kids are going to the Public Aquarium in Victoria so I am hoping they will take lots of photo's of my favourite animals. They were going to go to bug world but changed their minds, maybe next time. My tanks are just a flourishing.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello all you sisters at norfolkshire and all over the world. I've just faced time the boys and they are fine.

I went to over 60's today, and I won.. $3 and.....a pkt of choc biscuits. I had a drink with Karen this morning, as Andrew had gone to the hospital to get checked over to see if his hip is healing, and it was and it is so he is discharged. So Karen and me had a great long talk just the two of us. She seemed a bit down today. She must get so sick. It's not after at all you hear her moan. I don't know how she copes.

Have the Norfolk girls had an idle day or what have you been up to. I keep thinking about you.

I had a little 7yr old girl called maisie wanted to sit with me today. Sheila. (Our leader) it's her granddaughter and I remember her in her mums Tum. I had to set her some sums, and when she talks it's pure innocence she's a dream. She even played bingo and then helped me give the money out. She was a pleasure. We are having our Easter raffle next week, so she's coming then. I don't mind her she's a lovely girl but William who's 2/3 is a boisterous male....wonderful healthy kid but a right handful. Hope he doesn't come.

That's about all my news for today. I'm going to Stephens tomorrow and I'll see if they need something doing. You've got to believe this...they are missing their parents haha. They are enjoying themselves and Matthew says Richard is pulling his weight which is very good for richard????. I'll go and catchup and hope we have some photos. Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Exhausting journey but Chris and I made it eventually. The accommodation is great, Jacky picked well. She also made us a lovely dinner and we are now chilling nicely!! Xxxx


Hey...that looks great. Well done Jackie


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Thanks love, I don't think I'd do it again, the sat nav was unreliable and sent us round in circles!


I'm sorry June. I don't think I would ever do it. Trains are easier. Or even a bus..glad you were ok though.


----------



## binkbrice

Yay I just got my Vitamix back and apparently they could not fix the old one and have sent a new one yippeee, I knew it was coming and went and bought the stuff to make some juice, I used banana, grapes, frozen pineapple, frozen avacado, fresh spinach and a scoop of my HMR shake mix and other than the banana being a lot green it is soooo good!


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:11 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). There was snow to the northeast of us and freezing rain, but we got off with just rain. We have another system coming in on Thursday, but hopefully we will be on the warm side of the front again and will get only rain.
> I'm at home for this week again.
> Short story, I got a bug in my ear and shingles. Long version in attachment.
> I'm upright for a while now and I intend to knit or crochet something, instead of just petting my skeins.
> You ex-nurses won't have any problems with the attachment, I just wanted to keep it separate if anyone doesn't really want to inadvertently see it while scrolling through the pages.


My dear nits how you are suffering, you look so sore. Have you been near German measles? How in heaven have you got that. Sending you soothing hugs, get better soon love.


----------



## PurpleFi

Had a lovely meal out.....


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely meal out.....


Wonderful photo of beautiful ladies! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely meal out.....


What a wonderful photo ! Definitely one for the scrap book ???? everyone looks so beautiful and happy ????


----------



## linkan

Susan thank you so much for the spring Easter card ???? it's adorable. Love you ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> So did Jacky whip you? ???? xoxo


We were just getting our eye in until I offered June a tennis racquet to help her hit the ball then we were laughing too much to play. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I don't think that pain ever goes away, it can come back to haunt you. But lets home not.


Too true, the virus lurks ready to pounce. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cool but fine Norfolk. No-one else around yet so having 5 mins. catch up. Had a great meal out last night and today we are off to Kings Lynn craft shop hunting and fish and chip shop hunting 'cause it is Wednesday and we wouldn't like to confuse jinx. Then back to base and probably jump in the hot tub for a soak. Back later. xx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely meal out.....


Looks lovely


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> We were just getting our eye in until I offered June a tennis racquet to help her hit the ball then we were laughing too much to play. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Lots of fun and laughter


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Norfolk. Off to Kings Lynn today. May even find a craft shop.

Happy Wednesday everyone xxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cool but fine Norfolk. No-one else around yet so having 5 mins. catch up. Had a great meal out last night and today we are off to Kings Lynn craft shop hunting and fish and chip shop hunting 'cause it is Wednesday and we wouldn't like to confuse jinx. Then back to base and probably jump in the hot tub for a soak. Back later. xx


Morning. Thanks a lot. I am confused enough without your help. ???????? Today you would do great hunting in my little corner of the world. You could track the prey from their footprints in the snow.
Carry on with your festivities. Just do not get arrested.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Morning. Thanks a lot. I am confused enough without your help. ???????? Today you would do great hunting in my little corner of the world. You could track the prey from their footprints in the snow.
> Carry on with your festivities. Just do not get arrested.


How much snow did you get?


----------



## jinx

RookieRetiree said:


> How much snow did you get?


It is on it's way. Hoping the worse of it misses us. However, we are promised several inches with wind, thunder, lightning, sleet, and rain. ????⛈⛄⚡


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> I call them roller skate cars.


When we see one of those tiny cars, the comment usually made is that "our car is the box, that car came in" ????????????????


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:33 am EDT and 2'C (36'F). Overcast and breezy.
My anti-viral pill tastes like onions.
Around midnight I couldn't get comfortable, so I came on here and looked at all the pictures from Norfolk. So many smiles.
I'm posting something I've worked on. It only took two days and multiple attempts. It's one of the half squares from the Frida's flower blanket that I started last spring.
https://www.ravelry.com/projects/nitz8catz/fridas-flowers-blanket
I have some of all the blocks done, except the plain #1 block.
Spelling is hard today. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> It is on it's way. Hoping the worse of it misses us. However, we are promised several inches with wind, thunder, lightning, sleet, and rain. ????⛈⛄⚡


They're predicting the same for us on Thursday. I hope we only get the rain part. I'd like sunshine for a bit now.
I hope it misses you and you get a few nice days after this one.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Norfolk. Off to Kings Lynn today. May even find a craft shop.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xxx


Happy Wednesday. The men have been around already to pick up the bins.
Happy hunting. I hope you find some lovely things.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cool but fine Norfolk. No-one else around yet so having 5 mins. catch up. Had a great meal out last night and today we are off to Kings Lynn craft shop hunting and fish and chip shop hunting 'cause it is Wednesday and we wouldn't like to confuse jinx. Then back to base and probably jump in the hot tub for a soak. Back later. xx


Enjoy.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> We were just getting our eye in until I offered June a tennis racquet to help her hit the ball then we were laughing too much to play. xx :sm16: :sm16:


That sounds like fun.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely meal out.....


Hi everyone.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> My dear nits how you are suffering, you look so sore. Have you been near German measles? How in heaven have you got that. Sending you soothing hugs, get better soon love.


I'm working on it. I'd just like the swelling to go down enough to have some real food. The family brought home deep fried chicken and I couldn't eat it. But it smelled good.
My spots are burning now. It's somewhat better than the itch and feeling of spiders walking on your face, when I couldn't touch it.
The most annoying part is the ringing in my ear. I'll survive.
Thank you Susan.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Yay I just got my Vitamix back and apparently they could not fix the old one and have sent a new one yippeee, I knew it was coming and went and bought the stuff to make some juice, I used banana, grapes, frozen pineapple, frozen avacado, fresh spinach and a scoop of my HMR shake mix and other than the banana being a lot green it is soooo good!


Does the new one have the same warranty? Awesome.
I could use a vitamix right now. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I'm sorry June. I don't think I would ever do it. Trains are easier. Or even a bus..glad you were ok though.


I wish we had trains and buses that went everywhere. 
I can go to Toronto, Montreal and Ottawa by very expensive train. And by bus, I can go to Cobourg. That's about it. And we have a carbon tax on our gas/petrol to encourage us to use public transit. Everyone in the rural area should be getting that carbon tax back as a rebate.
What public transit?


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:33 am EDT and 2'C (36'F). Overcast and breezy.
> My anti-viral pill tastes like onions.
> Around midnight I couldn't get comfortable, so I came on here and looked at all the pictures from Norfolk. So many smiles.
> I'm posting something I've worked on. It only took two days and multiple attempts. It's one of the half squares from the Frida's flower blanket that I started last spring.
> https://www.ravelry.com/projects/nitz8catz/fridas-flowers-blanket
> I have some of all the blocks done, except the plain #1 block.
> Spelling is hard today. :sm01:


That looks great, Mav! Are you feeling better today? Sending more gentle and healing hugs. xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello all you sisters at norfolkshire and all over the world. I've just faced time the boys and they are fine.
> 
> I went to over 60's today, and I won.. $3 and.....a pkt of choc biscuits. I had a drink with Karen this morning, as Andrew had gone to the hospital to get checked over to see if his hip is healing, and it was and it is so he is discharged. So Karen and me had a great long talk just the two of us. She seemed a bit down today. She must get so sick. It's not after at all you hear her moan. I don't know how she copes.
> 
> Have the Norfolk girls had an idle day or what have you been up to. I keep thinking about you.
> 
> I had a little 7yr old girl called maisie wanted to sit with me today. Sheila. (Our leader) it's her granddaughter and I remember her in her mums Tum. I had to set her some sums, and when she talks it's pure innocence she's a dream. She even played bingo and then helped me give the money out. She was a pleasure. We are having our Easter raffle next week, so she's coming then. I don't mind her she's a lovely girl but William who's 2/3 is a boisterous male....wonderful healthy kid but a right handful. Hope he doesn't come.
> 
> That's about all my news for today. I'm going to Stephens tomorrow and I'll see if they need something doing. You've got to believe this...they are missing their parents haha. They are enjoying themselves and Matthew says Richard is pulling his weight which is very good for richard????. I'll go and catchup and hope we have some photos. Enjoy yourselves.


Good for Andrew.
That Maisie sounds like a little doll.
It sounds like it was good for the boys to spend some time on their own. Makes them appreciate mum and da (and grandma susan) a bit more.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> A watery sunshine day. The kids are going to the Public Aquarium in Victoria so I am hoping they will take lots of photo's of my favourite animals. They were going to go to bug world but changed their minds, maybe next time. My tanks are just a flourishing.


Your tanks and fish are beautiful.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> They use Lingonberries which grow wild out here in the forest. Their damn good!


I did not expect lingonberry jelly. But I bet that would taste good. I have some lingonberry jam in the fridge. Mum brought it back from Labrador.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Oh Mav, my thoughts are with you for a speedy recovery. Sending email. Hugs xoxo


Thanks Trish.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Oh Mav so sorry to hear that glad that you are on the mend!


Thanks Lisa. A little better every day.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Oh you poor love, I sincerely hope you are over the worst of it now and you won't have to suffer anything like this again!! Healing hugs coming at you!! Xxxx


Thanks June. I'll take them all.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I had to take Jen to the same store the next day.. afterwards I went home too my pain meds (muscle relaxer and pain pill) about 30 minutes later Jen called to tell me she left her wallet at the store..... ???????? So back to Walmart again...


Hopefully the 2nd trip was faster.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> My goodness bless your heart ????


Thanks Angela


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Mav, I'm so sorry you're going through all this. Sending many gentle and healing hugs and much love! I hope you're much better soon. xxxooo


Thanks Pam. A little better every day. Stamina improving.
I should have got the shot.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry Jinx. No schedule this week as we are on holiday. Nevertheless tomorrow is Kings Lynn and we will be having fish and chips and it is Wednesday! Xxxxxx


Yes, throw out the schedule and just do what ever idea comes into your head. I love those vacations.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> I told you to take it easy!!


I will Chris. I'm sitting quietly on the couch, typing. And I go to bed when my body tells me to.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> We think it is. Will let you know.
> 
> Sorry to hear you've been so poorly. Hope you get better soon. Xxx


I;m hoping that too. The rest of the house is feeling better.
DD had to do a run to the walk-in clinic yesterday. She woke up with her tongue all black. Turns out, you need to swallow some water after taking cough syrup, instead of going straight to bed. It was the cough syrup that turned her tongue black! :sm06:


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and watch the grackles and cowbirds and blue jays and mourning doves and all the little birds at the feeder outside the window.
And there are red winged blackbirds too.
How's that for laid back. :sm01:
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## linkan

Glad to see your improving Mav, even if only a bit. 
Good to hear of the adventures in Norfolk ???? will check back later for pictures ???? I'm doing a little finishing work on this blasted blanket. It's going to be awesome when done, but never again.

I said that and I know if I think it will be pretty, or if the yarn just speaks to me that I'll buy it again lol. I mean... Who can resist that right?


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now and watch the grackles and cowbirds and blue jays and mourning doves and all the little birds at the feeder outside the window.
> And there are red winged blackbirds too.
> How's that for laid back. :sm01:
> Everyone have a great day.


You keep on having those laid back days. Listen to your body and do as it tells you. Glad you are getting better, slowly does it


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:33 am EDT and 2'C (36'F). Overcast and breezy.
> My anti-viral pill tastes like onions.
> Around midnight I couldn't get comfortable, so I came on here and looked at all the pictures from Norfolk. So many smiles.
> I'm posting something I've worked on. It only took two days and multiple attempts. It's one of the half squares from the Frida's flower blanket that I started last spring.
> https://www.ravelry.com/projects/nitz8catz/fridas-flowers-blanket
> I have some of all the blocks done, except the plain #1 block.
> Spelling is hard today. :sm01:


Nice work! I take it you are feeling a bit better today? I certainly hope so!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Hi everyone.


Hi Nitzi, glad you're back with us, take it easy. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm working on it. I'd just like the swelling to go down enough to have some real food. The family brought home deep fried chicken and I couldn't eat it. But it smelled good.
> My spots are burning now. It's somewhat better than the itch and feeling of spiders walking on your face, when I couldn't touch it.
> The most annoying part is the ringing in my ear. I'll survive.
> Thank you Susan.


We sure hope so, hang in there kid, this too shall pass!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I wish we had trains and buses that went everywhere.
> I can go to Toronto, Montreal and Ottawa by very expensive train. And by bus, I can go to Cobourg. That's about it. And we have a carbon tax on our gas/petrol to encourage us to use public transit. Everyone in the rural area should be getting that carbon tax back as a rebate.
> What public transit?


In all my whinging about how bad our journey was, I forgot to applaud Janet who did the same journey plus the distance from Worthing to me, all on her own without stopping! Well done that Vetlette!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now and watch the grackles and cowbirds and blue jays and mourning doves and all the little birds at the feeder outside the window.
> And there are red winged blackbirds too.
> How's that for laid back. :sm01:
> Everyone have a great day.


 :sm24: xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

So my DH went to the BMV to renew his license before his birthday and we have this thing now called a real ID supposedly it makes going through the airport easier, well you had to have your birth certificate, utility bill with your name on it and a W2 to get it, so he takes all these items to the license branch and guess what they tell him, mind you he will be 57 in 9 days, that his birth certificate is just a souvenir and he has to go pay $9 for an official one WHAT is it going to say something different than the one he has had his whole life!!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Does the new one have the same warranty? Awesome.
> I could use a vitamix right now. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:


Yes but it expires next year!


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> You keep on having those laid back days. Listen to your body and do as it tells you. Glad you are getting better, slowly does it


Ditto from me, Mav. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> In all my whinging about how bad our journey was, I forgot to applaud Janet who did the same journey plus the distance from Worthing to me, all on her own without stopping! Well done that Vetlette!! Xxxx


????????xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from sunny Norfolk. Back from a lovely day in Kings Lynn. Had the most gorgeous fish and chips. Visited a couple of wool and craft shops and this is what we bought. 

Mav glad you are beginning to feel better. Lots of healing hugs.


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> So my DH went to the BMV to renew his license before his birthday and we have this thing now called a real ID supposedly it makes going through the airport easier, well you had to have your birth certificate, utility bill with your name on it and a W2 to get it, so he takes all these items to the license branch and guess what they tell him, mind you he will be 57 in 9 days, that his birth certificate is just a souvenir and he has to go pay $9 for an official one WHAT is it going to say something different than the one he has had his whole life!!


It is crazy all the hoops we have to jump through because other people break the law. All this is to prevent the undesirables from getting a licence for identification. Heck, they just pay Joe Blow down on the corner a few bucks and they get a licence. It probably cost them less than it costs those that get theirs legally. ????‍♂????‍♀????????


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Norfolk. Back from a lovely day in Kings Lynn. Had the most gorgeous fish and chips. Visited a couple of wool and craft shops and this is what we bought.
> 
> Mav glad you are beginning to feel better. Lots of healing hugs.


Nice haul. I like the look of that top ball of yarn, guessing that is either Chris or Jacky's purchase.
Is that tape measure material? I think that's a June purchase.
One of the blouses bought by Janet?
I can't remember what else I saw now....oh wait, pipe cleaners Josephine

Edit after another look. Scarf Janet, road map June. Floral material June. Other yarn...mmm.... Jacky


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Nice haul. I like the look of that top ball of yarn, guessing that is either Chris or Jacky's purchase.
> Is that tape measure material? I think that's a June purchase.
> One of the blouses bought by Janet?
> I can't remember what else I saw now....oh wait, pipe cleaners Josephine
> 
> Edit after another look. Scarf Janet, road map June. Floral material June. Other yarn...mmm.... Jacky


Close but which? Any more guesses. X


----------



## PurpleFi

3 of us are knitting and this is what the other 2 are doing...


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> 3 of us are knitting and this is what the other 2 are doing...


While the rest of the team did this.........! :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm with the boys. Matthews just made us a lovely spaghetti bolognais and had ice cream to finish with. The dishes are done, some washing is done so they are doing ok. I think s and s are a bit homesick. I think the boys are too. Hahah me? I don't know what I'm sick of hahaha....

What have you norfolkites been up to today? This week is flying over, I hope it goes a bit slower for you cos you've waited so long... 

I hope you are feeling a bit better nitz . And I hope those of you in Norfolk who needed to have a calming time, are well and truly calmed. ????????

Marg gets her new car tomorrow. I'm going home and coming back here at the weekend, we'll do a tidy round on Saturday, ready for them coming home on Sunday. Sue is off work another week but Stephen is straight back into it.

Bet you are in your pjs norfolkites and crafting. Love you all.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely meal out.....


As I see none of you are dieting then hahah. Love your hair Janet. You all look happy. That's the main thing. Thanks for photo.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Norfolk. Back from a lovely day in Kings Lynn. Had the most gorgeous fish and chips. Visited a couple of wool and craft shops and this is what we bought.
> 
> Mav glad you are beginning to feel better. Lots of healing hugs.


Well done! Glad you had a good outing. :sm01: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> 3 of us are knitting and this is what the other 2 are doing...


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> While the rest of the team did this.........! :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> It is crazy all the hoops we have to jump through because other people break the law. All this is to prevent the undesirables from getting a licence for identification. Heck, they just pay Joe Blow down on the corner a few bucks and they get a licence. It probably cost them less than it costs those that get theirs legally. ????‍♂????‍♀????????


Probably so it's very frustrating to say the least!


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good for Andrew.
> That Maisie sounds like a little doll.
> It sounds like it was good for the boys to spend some time on their own. Makes them appreciate mum and da (and grandma susan) a bit more.


Oh it'll only last for 20 mins when s and s come home and then they'll all be at it again. I've had my instructions, I have to come Friday. That's cos we laugh when we are together.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> 3 of us are knitting and this is what the other 2 are doing...


 :sm09:


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> While the rest of the team did this.........! :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: xxxx


 :sm09:


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Oh it'll only last for 20 mins when s and s come home and then they'll all be at it again. I've had my instructions, I have to come Friday. That's cos we laugh when we are together.


It's good for you to laugh


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Close but which? Any more guesses. X


I'm letting everyone else have a turn :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Norfolk. Back from a lovely day in Kings Lynn. Had the most gorgeous fish and chips. Visited a couple of wool and craft shops and this is what we bought.
> 
> Mav glad you are beginning to feel better. Lots of healing hugs.


Well they look lovely, I'm proud of you girls, who's bought the atlas?


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> 3 of us are knitting and this is what the other 2 are doing...


Braver than me. It would be too cold for me......but you look good.


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Norfolk. Back from a lovely day in Kings Lynn. Had the most gorgeous fish and chips. Visited a couple of wool and craft shops and this is what we bought.
> 
> Mav glad you are beginning to feel better. Lots of healing hugs.


That looks great! I think the top yarn is Chris and the rest is Jacky, the tape measure material? Is June's as well as the flower material and the map, pipe cleaners and the rest is yours? Janet the scarf and tops?


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm with the boys. Matthews just made us a lovely spaghetti bolognais and had ice cream to finish with. The dishes are done, some washing is done so they are doing ok. I think s and s are a bit homesick. I think the boys are too. Hahah me? I don't know what I'm sick of hahaha....
> 
> What have you norfolkites been up to today? This week is flying over, I hope it goes a bit slower for you cos you've waited so long...
> 
> I hope you are feeling a bit better nitz . And I hope those of you in Norfolk who needed to have a calming time, are well and truly calmed. ????????
> 
> Marg gets her new car tomorrow. I'm going home and coming back here at the weekend, we'll do a tidy round on Saturday, ready for them coming home on Sunday. Sue is off work another week but Stephen is straight back into it.
> 
> Bet you are in your pjs norfolkites and crafting. Love you all.


Janet's in her pj's but the rest of us haven't succumbed yet. We had a great time in Kings Lynn, Chris rode around on a hired scooter and kept leaving us behind!! We visited 2 lovely craft shops and all bought something. We had lovely pensioners fish and chips for lunch, then headed back here, where Jacky and I took the plunge into the hot tub, it was really lovely!! We're all a bit tired but relaxed, see you tomorrow, over and out!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Well they look lovely, I'm proud of you girls, who's bought the atlas?


Chris bought it for me in the hope that it will make for an easier journey home!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Braver than me. It would be too cold for me......but you look good.


It was lovely, as warm as a bath. The sun was out too, which made it lovely and warm!!


----------



## London Girl

The yarn cake, the atlas and the navy blue fabric are mine, Josephine bought the sheep fabric, dishcloth cotton, two plastic rings and the tape measure fabric. Janet bought the two blouses, pipe cleaners, black felt and the turquoise scarf. Chris kept her money in her purse except for her lunch and the scooter hire!!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:11 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). There was snow to the northeast of us and freezing rain, but we got off with just rain. We have another system coming in on Thursday, but hopefully we will be on the warm side of the front again and will get only rain.
> I'm at home for this week again.
> Short story, I got a bug in my ear and shingles. Long version in attachment.
> I'm upright for a while now and I intend to knit or crochet something, instead of just petting my skeins.
> You ex-nurses won't have any problems with the attachment, I just wanted to keep it separate if anyone doesn't really want to inadvertently see it while scrolling through the pages.


Oh Mav, I really do feel for you. I have had Shingles, when I was a child; but thankfully not on my face. I have also cared for several people, with Shingles on their faces, & know what you are going through. I hope that your recouperation time is fairly rapid, and you are back to yourself very soon. ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:11 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). There was snow to the northeast of us and freezing rain, but we got off with just rain. We have another system coming in on Thursday, but hopefully we will be on the warm side of the front again and will get only rain.
> I'm at home for this week again.
> Short story, I got a bug in my ear and shingles. Long version in attachment.
> I'm upright for a while now and I intend to knit or crochet something, instead of just petting my skeins.
> You ex-nurses won't have any problems with the attachment, I just wanted to keep it separate if anyone doesn't really want to inadvertently see it while scrolling through the pages.





jinx said:


> So sorry to hear you are suffering so much. We knew you would only be missing in action if you were abed with a malady. I will show Mr. Wonderful your picture just to let him know how easy he got off when he had shingles. He would never consider getting the vaccine before he had them. Now he has to wait a year and will get the vaccine.
> Hoping you continue to heal and do not catch the cold the others in your household are suffering. Hang in there spring is coming, as least I hope it is coming soon.


I think that Spring has come here, instead of the Northern Hemisphere! I am fairly sure our temperatures are cooler than what we are getting now. Yes, I am needing my electric blanket though the right, but our days are beautiful, but we haven't had any near enough rain, in my corner of the world. I think we might be in a drought, again! I think we need to replant all of the vegetation, that our predecessors took down; so that perhaps the situation mightbe able to be reversed. I really don't know why this hasn't happened yet! :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> oh dear... reminds me of when I had the narcotic keys in my pocket when I arrived home after a night shift and had to turn around and go all the way back. An extra hour of no sleep. Feel for you.. xoxox


Haha ....... I have done that, at least once! One is so tired at the end of the shift, & the one taking over isn't awake properly yet! :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I don't think that pain ever goes away, it can come back to haunt you. But lets home not.


If that is correct, then I am so fortunate ........... I had that when I was 12, I was fortunate enough to not have had it any where that it could affect any important organs. I have never had a return of the pain associated with it, so I really hope that Mav also has no recurrence of the pain, it is something that is extremely unforgettable! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Yay I just got my Vitamix back and apparently they could not fix the old one and have sent a new one yippeee, I knew it was coming and went and bought the stuff to make some juice, I used banana, grapes, frozen pineapple, frozen avacado, fresh spinach and a scoop of my HMR shake mix and other than the banana being a lot green it is soooo good!


Everbody else probably knows what the achronym " HMR" means, but I have absolutely no idea what it means

I have always had problems, when words are replaced with the initials, it makes my brain do something similar to a hiccough, just invisible to the observer, and I can never usually work out what the letters mean, but sometimes I do fluke it, but I have no clue about this! ???????????????? :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris

I did buy a notebook! Fell in love with a knitting pattern but they never had it in stock. I have already ordered it on line.


London Girl said:


> The yarn cake, the atlas and the navy blue fabric are mine, Josephine bought the sheep fabric, dishcloth cotton, two plastic rings and the tape measure fabric. Janet bought the two blouses, pipe cleaners, black felt and the turquoise scarf. Chris kept her money in her purse except for her lunch and the scooter hire!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy but warmer Norfolk, that cold wind seems to have gone. Nothing planned for the day just finishing off food and chilling. It's the last day, where has it gone, can't believe we will all be home tomorrow night. Am waiting for more people to get up I seem to be last in bed and first up. See you later. xx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but warmer Norfolk, that cold wind seems to have gone. Nothing planned for the day just finishing off food and chilling. It's the last day, where has it gone, can't believe we will all be home tomorrow night. Am waiting for more people to get up I seem to be last in bed and first up. See you later. xx


Good morning Jacky. Sounds like you are all having a great time.

I thought of you when I saw this on ravelry https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shamrock-shawl it's a mosaic shawl and free for a short time with a coupon code. Click the link and you'll find the details


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Good morning Jacky. Sounds like you are all having a great time.
> 
> I thought of you when I saw this on ravelry https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shamrock-shawl it's a mosaic shawl and free for a short time with a coupon code. Click the link and you'll find the details


Yes we're having a great time and so sad this is our last day. Thanks for the pattern, I loved it and immediately downloaded it. It said 'written pattern' so I thought great but then found out most of it was charted, I shall hang on to it though and maybe one day I will conquer charts. xx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes we're having a great time and so sad this is our last day. Thanks for the pattern, I loved it and immediately downloaded it. It said 'written pattern' so I thought great but then found out most of it was charted, I shall hang on to it though and maybe one day I will conquer charts. xx


We'll have to get together at some point and maybe I can help you with conquering them


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> We'll have to get together at some point and maybe I can help you with conquering them


That's a plan. xx :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Norfolk. Had a lazy breakfast and some of us may pop into Downham Market. Only cos there's a wool shop. 

Mav, hope you are getting better.

Happy Thursday. Xxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Good morning Jacky. Sounds like you are all having a great time.
> 
> I thought of you when I saw this on ravelry https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shamrock-shawl it's a mosaic shawl and free for a short time with a coupon code. Click the link and you'll find the details


Beautiful pattern, thank you Rebecca, duly downloaded!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Everbody else probably knows what the achronym " HMR" means, but I have absolutely no idea what it means
> 
> I have always had problems, when words are replaced with the initials, it makes my brain do something similar to a hiccough, just invisible to the observer, and I can never usually work out what the letters mean, but sometimes I do fluke it, but I have no clue about this! ???????????????? :sm16: :sm09:


I'm guessing at Healthy Meal Replacement? xxxx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Norfolk. Had a lazy breakfast and some of us may pop into Downham Market. Only cos there's a wool shop.
> 
> Mav, hope you are getting better.
> 
> Happy Thursday. Xxx


Have a good time.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Beautiful pattern, thank you Rebecca, duly downloaded!!! xxxx


You are welcome


----------



## jinx

HMR means: Hornady Magnum Rimfire Had Me Rolling Holy Macaroni Robin 
or any of 110 other acronym lists online.


----------



## jinx

Morning. You are indeed usually the first up or at least the first online in the a.m. I slept in today until 5a.m. Enjoy your Thursday chilling day. I was going to write Friday, but did a quick check, It is indeed Thursday.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but warmer Norfolk, that cold wind seems to have gone. Nothing planned for the day just finishing off food and chilling. It's the last day, where has it gone, can't believe we will all be home tomorrow night. Am waiting for more people to get up I seem to be last in bed and first up. See you later. xx


----------



## jinx

I also checked out the pattern. Read charted in two places and then the last thing says it is written. Hmm. Is there two patterns to chose from? 


Barn-dweller said:


> Yes we're having a great time and so sad this is our last day. Thanks for the pattern, I loved it and immediately downloaded it. It said 'written pattern' so I thought great but then found out most of it was charted, I shall hang on to it though and maybe one day I will conquer charts. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. We had snow, sleet, rain, wind and more wind yesterday and throughout the night. Today they predict we are getting the real storm. Hmm, what was it that we had last night?
We were planning to go out today. However, we will stay home and celebrate as it is safer and warmer.


----------



## jinx

Something like this truly happened to me. However, I did not panic and figured it out before I called the police.

Imagine coming home to find a burglar in your bathroom.
Terrified, you call 911 and wait for police to arrive. You tell the dispatcher that the intruder has locked the bathroom door and you can see shadows under the door.
The police arrive quickly with a K9 helper
Deputies hear noise coming from the bathroom and tell the suspect to surrender. Then they break in the bathroom door and find ......a robotic vacuum.

This is a true story reported on this a.m. news. I have mentioned several times how I love my roomba. However, it does sometimes get behind a door and lock itself in a room.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Something like this truly happened to me. However, I did not panic and figured it out before I called the police.
> 
> Imagine coming home to find a burglar in your bathroom.
> Terrified, you call 911 and wait for police to arrive. You tell the dispatcher that the intruder has locked the bathroom door and you can see shadows under the door.
> The police arrive quickly with a K9 helper
> Deputies hear noise coming from the bathroom and tell the suspect to surrender. Then they break in the bathroom door and find ......a robotic vacuum.
> 
> This is a true story reported on this a.m. news. I have mentioned several times how I love my roomba. However, it does sometimes get behind a door and lock itself in a room.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx ❤


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Beautiful pattern, thank you Rebecca, duly downloaded!!! xxxx


What she said xx


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Everbody else probably knows what the achronym " HMR" means, but I have absolutely no idea what it means
> 
> I have always had problems, when words are replaced with the initials, it makes my brain do something similar to a hiccough, just invisible to the observer, and I can never usually work out what the letters mean, but sometimes I do fluke it, but I have no clue about this! ð²ð¤£ðð¤£ :sm16: :sm09:


I don't think it is an acronym in this case it is HMR weight management shakes..... wait it could mean healthy Meal Replacement maybe!


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> Good morning Jacky. Sounds like you are all having a great time.
> 
> I thought of you when I saw this on ravelry https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shamrock-shawl it's a mosaic shawl and free for a short time with a coupon code. Click the link and you'll find the details


That would be perfect for my daughter since her birthday is Saint Patrick's Day!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I'm guessing at Healthy Meal Replacement? xxxx


Good job!! I didn't even give it a thought about explaining it!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I also checked out the pattern. Read charted in two places and then the last thing says it is written. Hmm. Is there two patterns to chose from?


It has a chart for the shamrocks I don't do charts either but simple ones like these I can follow easily enough, there is a smaller one for the zigzag also but it even looks easy enough to do!


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> I donât think it is an acronym in this case it is HMR weight management shakes it could mean healthy Meal Replacement maybe!


Health Management Resources (HMR)


----------



## PurpleFi

More fun in the hot tub....


----------



## PurpleFi

Found another lovely knitting shop in Downham Market today. Of course I had to buy some yarn. It's been another lovely day. Xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> More fun in the hot tub....


That looks glorious on this cold Illinois day. At least we didn't get the snow that Wisconsin got.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> That looks glorious on this cold Illinois day. At least we didn't get the snow that Wisconsin got.


It was!! I had to get out after half an hour, I got too hot!! Every home should have one!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> More fun in the hot tub....


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Evening all sister, weather you be in Norfolk or Ohio or Australia or anywhere. I'm home from Stephens. Had my dinner and sat down in the chair and had a couple of hours sleep. The way I go chasing up and down the A19 is wearing me out. Haha I love it really. Only hope I sleep tonight. To be fair my sleep was very disturbed last night, with hamster who's wheel was squeeking, until Richard mended it. I'm reading a good book and I read that for ages. Must have been 2ish when I put the light out.

How are all my little norfolkites doing? It's been a lovely day today, a lilt cold but gorgeous. I hope there is plenty talk going on down there about our next get together next year? 

Marg got her new car today, the same make as mine, but mine is little (hence little car) and hers is big (hence big car). Well, it would have to be!andrew is walking with one crutch now, but I still go and make drinks. All of you have a fantastic last night girls., I'm going to catch up now.


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> I did buy a notebook! Fell in love with a knitting pattern but they never had it in stock. I have already ordered it on line.


Good for u...what's the pattern for


----------



## nitz8catz

Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 1:32 pm EDt and 2'C (36'F). It was warmer this morning and has been overcast all day but nothing is falling yet.
I was a dumb bunny and decided that I could do one of the lace patterns on my unpredictable shawl. Whoever decided to do a lace pattern with K4 together, yo, K4 together, was a very nasty person. And I made big holes when I attempted to do it. I then spent the rest of the morning undoing the big holes. Apparently I can tink K4 together if I do it slowly.
It's all ok now.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 1:32 pm EDt and 2'C (36'F). It was warmer this morning and has been overcast all day but nothing is falling yet.
> I was a dumb bunny and decided that I could do one of the lace patterns on my unpredictable shawl. Whoever decided to do a lace pattern with K4 together, yo, K4 together, was a very nasty person. And I made big holes when I attempted to do it. I then spent the rest of the morning undoing the big holes. Apparently I can tink K4 together if I do it slowly.
> It's all ok now.


That sounds like s real pain. Glad you got it sorted out. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Evening all sister, weather you be in Norfolk or Ohio or Australia or anywhere. I'm home from Stephens. Had my dinner and sat down in the chair and had a couple of hours sleep. The way I go chasing up and down the A19 is wearing me out. Haha I love it really. Only hope I sleep tonight. To be fair my sleep was very disturbed last night, with hamster who's wheel was squeeking, until Richard mended it. I'm reading a good book and I read that for ages. Must have been 2ish when I put the light out.
> 
> How are all my little norfolkites doing? It's been a lovely day today, a lilt cold but gorgeous. I hope there is plenty talk going on down there about our next get together next year?
> 
> Marg got her new car today, the same make as mine, but mine is little (hence little car) and hers is big (hence big car). Well, it would have to be!andrew is walking with one crutch now, but I still go and make drinks. All of you have a fantastic last night girls., I'm going to catch up now.


Squeak + grease = no squeak. Good lesson to learn. And it works on hinges too.
It's good that you have little car to get you around.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It was!! I had to get out after half an hour, I got too hot!! Every home should have one!! ???? Xxxx


Our neighbours have one. I've never seen the attraction. Sorry. I like the bubbles, but i'm not fond of the high temperatures.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Found another lovely knitting shop in Downham Market today. Of course I had to buy some yarn. It's been another lovely day. Xx


A new knitting store find and yarn does sound like a lovely day.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Something like this truly happened to me. However, I did not panic and figured it out before I called the police.
> 
> Imagine coming home to find a burglar in your bathroom.
> Terrified, you call 911 and wait for police to arrive. You tell the dispatcher that the intruder has locked the bathroom door and you can see shadows under the door.
> The police arrive quickly with a K9 helper
> Deputies hear noise coming from the bathroom and tell the suspect to surrender. Then they break in the bathroom door and find ......a robotic vacuum.
> 
> This is a true story reported on this a.m. news. I have mentioned several times how I love my roomba. However, it does sometimes get behind a door and lock itself in a room.


 :sm01: :sm01: 
We have one of the original model. It is a tough little bot. It has crashed down to the first landing going to the basement and still brushes. It seems its front sensor isn't that good or doesn't work. But ours has never managed to lock itself in the little downstairs bathroom. The cats have. And the linen closet. Do you know that cats will go silent if they are trapped and you call their name. So let them keep meowing until you can figure out what door they are behind.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. We had snow, sleet, rain, wind and more wind yesterday and throughout the night. Today they predict we are getting the real storm. Hmm, what was it that we had last night?
> We were planning to go out today. However, we will stay home and celebrate as it is safer and warmer.


yuck yuck yuck.
We haven't had anything fall out of the sky yet. I have an appointment for a hearing test tomorrow morning so we will probably be knee deep in snow and ice then.
Staying home in that weather sounds like a good idea. I hope you have enough of everything to last it out.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> HMR means: Hornady Magnum Rimfire Had Me Rolling Holy Macaroni Robin
> or any of 110 other acronym lists online.


he he
I like the Holy Macaroni Robin. Since it's on a food canister, this one is at least close.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Good morning Jacky. Sounds like you are all having a great time.
> 
> I thought of you when I saw this on ravelry https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shamrock-shawl it's a mosaic shawl and free for a short time with a coupon code. Click the link and you'll find the details





London Girl said:


> Beautiful pattern, thank you Rebecca, duly downloaded!!! xxxx


Thanks Rebecca. I downloaded that one too. I know we are past March, but it still reminds me of spring.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Norfolk. Had a lazy breakfast and some of us may pop into Downham Market. Only cos there's a wool shop.
> 
> Mav, hope you are getting better.
> 
> Happy Thursday. Xxx


That's a great reason to go to Downham Market.
Happy Thursday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but warmer Norfolk, that cold wind seems to have gone. Nothing planned for the day just finishing off food and chilling. It's the last day, where has it gone, can't believe we will all be home tomorrow night. Am waiting for more people to get up I seem to be last in bed and first up. See you later. xx


The time together goes so fast. And it is sooo quiet after they've gone back home.
Enjoy your last day.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> More fun in the hot tub....


Good for you Janet


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Oh Mav, I really do feel for you. I have had Shingles, when I was a child; but thankfully not on my face. I have also cared for several people, with Shingles on their faces, & know what you are going through. I hope that your recouperation time is fairly rapid, and you are back to yourself very soon. ???????????? xoxoxo


Thanks Judi.
I'm all crusty now. So the healing is ongoing. I just wish my ear would stop ringing and aching. At least I don't hear my pulse in that ear anymore.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Chris bought it for me in the hope that it will make for an easier journey home!!


I hope the atlas works then.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Braver than me. It would be too cold for me......but you look good.


The air temperature when we used the outdoor shower in BC Canada would have scared you then. But it was a refreshing way to start the day.
I guess a warm tub is a good way to end the day.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Norfolk. Back from a lovely day in Kings Lynn. Had the most gorgeous fish and chips. Visited a couple of wool and craft shops and this is what we bought.
> 
> Mav glad you are beginning to feel better. Lots of healing hugs.


I LOVE this haul.
I think I have the same yarn as that blue multi on top. Mine's Berrocco.
The fabrics are all wonderful. The dark blue one looks like chinese silk, but I know it's not. At the sheep and tape measure ones are so creative.
That turquoise scarf will look beautiful wrapped around your head Janet. And I know the blouses were just too good a deal to pass on.
And of course the bangles were Josephine's. Are they going to become large Dorset buttons or do you have other plans.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> You keep on having those laid back days. Listen to your body and do as it tells you. Glad you are getting better, slowly does it





Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Mav. xxxooo


And with that I'm going to go have a nap.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Something like this truly happened to me. However, I did not panic and figured it out before I called the police.
> 
> Imagine coming home to find a burglar in your bathroom.
> Terrified, you call 911 and wait for police to arrive. You tell the dispatcher that the intruder has locked the bathroom door and you can see shadows under the door.
> The police arrive quickly with a K9 helper
> Deputies hear noise coming from the bathroom and tell the suspect to surrender. Then they break in the bathroom door and find ......a robotic vacuum.
> 
> This is a true story reported on this a.m. news. I have mentioned several times how I love my roomba. However, it does sometimes get behind a door and lock itself in a room.


????????????????????


----------



## binkbrice

I have been sitting outside it is a wonderful 83F today!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I have been sitting outside it is a wonderful 83F today!


Wonderful! We've cooled down to 72F today so it's quite pleasant. Was really windy the past couple of days but not so bad today. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

I'm so tired. ???????????????? I wish sleep were that easy.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny and frosty Norfolk. Off home today, where did this week go? Had a great time with lots of laughs and even some knitting. See you the other end. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Norfolk. On the train home. Had a lovely few days with the girls.
Watching the countryside go by as I drink my coffee and crochet.

Happy Friday everyone xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:35 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). We had snow and hail yesterday but it didn't stick to the ground. It's overcast at the moment, but the temperature is supposed to go up, we're going to get thunderstorms, then the temperature will fall and we'll get some sort of mixed precipitation. Weird weather.
I couldn't find a position where my ear didn't hurt last night, so I have been up since 2 am. I have a hearing test to go to this morning. Hopefully I don't fall asleep during the test.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Norfolk. On the train home. Had a lovely few days with the girls.
> Watching the countryside go by as I drink my coffee and crochet.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xx


Happy Friday.
I was wondering where everyone was. I didn't realize today was "going home" day.
Enjoy your train ride.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny and frosty Norfolk. Off home today, where did this week go? Had a great time with lots of laughs and even some knitting. See you the other end. xx


Hopefully you are having a pleasant journey home too.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I'm so tired. ???????????????? I wish sleep were that easy.


I wish you some comfort.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful! We've cooled down to 72F today so it's quite pleasant. Was really windy the past couple of days but not so bad today. :sm01: xxxooo


Anything over that temperature would make unpacking tiresome.
I'm glad you are cooler now.
All settled in yet? Are there a few things that you just can't find?


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I have been sitting outside it is a wonderful 83F today!


Jealous!


----------



## nitz8catz

All caught up already.
I do have to say my knitting is getting better and easier. I didn't make any holes in the unpredictable shawl when I tried it again. Now I'm on to an easier stitch.
I'm going to sign off and pet some yarn for a bit.
Everyone have a lovely Friday.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my windy, very windy corner of the world. It sounds like everyone worldwide is dealing with wind. Today we are a bit warmer with a 95% chance of rain and wind. The rain will wash away the snow and ice and leave puddles.
Depending on what Mr. Wonderful feels up to we will have a fish fry today. Either takeout or dine out. Happy Fish Fry Friday everyone.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> All caught up already.
> I do have to say my knitting is getting better and easier. I didn't make any holes in the unpredictable shawl when I tried it again. Now I'm on to an easier stitch.
> I'm going to sign off and pet some yarn for a bit.
> Everyone have a lovely Friday.


Easier knitting means you are healing. Sorry your ear is still so sore. Hoping the test today shows no damage to your hearing.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Friday.
> I was wondering where everyone was. I didn't realize today was "going home" day.
> Enjoy your train ride.


Train journey was great. Now home with Bentlet waiting to jump on my lap.
How you doing? Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny and frosty Norfolk. Off home today, where did this week go? Had a great time with lots of laughs and even some knitting. See you the other end. xx


Safe travels to all of you! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny and frosty Norfolk. Off home today, where did this week go? Had a great time with lots of laughs and even some knitting. See you the other end. xx


Goodness I blinked and this week is gone.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I wish you some comfort.


Same to you !????


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:35 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). We had snow and hail yesterday but it didn't stick to the ground. It's overcast at the moment, but the temperature is supposed to go up, we're going to get thunderstorms, then the temperature will fall and we'll get some sort of mixed precipitation. Weird weather.
> I couldn't find a position where my ear didn't hurt last night, so I have been up since 2 am. I have a hearing test to go to this morning. Hopefully I don't fall asleep during the test.


I hope you can get some sleep at some point, but not during the test! :sm01: And, I hope the test goes well. xxxooo


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Train journey was great. Now home with Bentlet waiting to jump on my lap.
> How you doing? Xxxx


So glad your safe and sound ???? I'm sure Bentley had missed you terrible.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Anything over that temperature would make unpacking tiresome.
> I'm glad you are cooler now.
> All settled in yet? Are there a few things that you just can't find?


Mostly settled in, but not completely. Definitely a few things I can't find. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> So glad your safe and sound ???? I'm sure Bentley had missed you terrible.


Ditto from me! :sm01: xxxoo


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> Mostly settled in, but not completely. Definitely a few things I can't find. :sm01: xxxooo


I can only imagine. I've lived here it seems 100 years and still can't find things ! LOL????


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I can only imagine. I've lived here it seems 100 years and still can't find things ! LOL????


 :sm01: :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

I have to take Jen to the hemetologist today, so they can address the TCP. She's at the absolutely miserable stage. I got to see the latest ultrasound yesterday. Saw Marceline's heartbeat, and she's got a big round belly, and looks like tons of hair ???????? she almost got a sweet profile picture and the little stinker rolled over and wouldn't let her take her picture. Her cheeks looked chubby. She only gained 10 ounces since last week, but Jen lost 7lbs. 
The doc said all is well and she isn't dilated any yet. Roll on May !!????


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I have to take Jen to the hemetologist today, so they can address the TCP. She's at the absolutely miserable stage. I got to see the latest ultrasound yesterday. Saw Marceline's heartbeat, and she's got a big round belly


Hope it all goes well. Glad you were able to go to the ultrasound with her. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> Hope it all goes well. Glad you were able to go to the ultrasound with her. :sm01: xxxooo


It's amazing. Sorry my messages are edited. For some stupid reason the send button disappears if I get a little long winded lol. So I have to send and then edit to finish the posts.


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> :sm01: :sm01: xxxooo


I really hope your getting to feel rested and comfy in the new place after all the stress of moving.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I really hope your getting to feel rested and comfy in the new place after all the stress of moving.


Yes, definitely feeling much better! We're heading into town today for some errands. It's a bit of a long trip so we try to limit how often we go. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Hoping the low platelet count does not cause her any more problems.


linkan said:


> I have to take Jen to the hemetologist today, so they can address the TCP. She's at the absolutely miserable stage. I got to see the latest ultrasound yesterday. Saw Marceline's heartbeat, and she's got a big round belly, and looks like tons of hair ???????? she almost got a sweet profile picture and the little stinker rolled over and wouldn't let her take her picture. Her cheeks looked chubby. She only gained 10 ounces since last week, but Jen lost 7lbs.
> The doc said all is well and she isn't dilated any yet. Roll on May !!????


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> More fun in the hot tub....


We were a lot happier than we actually look in this picture!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Afternoon everyone, have arrived home safely but frozen, why are railway stations so cold. Had a great few days and missing everyone already. Now to catch up. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I hope the atlas works then.


It did, got to Chris's in two hours and to mine about 20 minutes later!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I have to take Jen to the hemetologist today, so they can address the TCP. She's at the absolutely miserable stage. I got to see the latest ultrasound yesterday. Saw Marceline's heartbeat, and she's got a big round belly, and looks like tons of hair ???????? she almost got a sweet profile picture and the little stinker rolled over and wouldn't let her take her picture. Her cheeks looked chubby. She only gained 10 ounces since last week, but Jen lost 7lbs.
> The doc said all is well and she isn't dilated any yet. Roll on May !!????


It'll be here before you know it then it will be all systems go!! Love to you and Jen!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Afternoon everyone, have arrived home safely but frozen, why are railway stations so cold. Had a great few days and missing everyone already. Now to catch up. xx


Welcome home love, apart from the cold, hope the journey wasn't too bad!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Afternoon everyone, have arrived home safely but frozen, why are railway stations so cold. Had a great few days and missing everyone already. Now to catch up. xx


Glad your home ok.x


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Welcome home love, apart from the cold, hope the journey wasn't too bad!! xxxx


The trains were very crowded, stood up on the first one, managed to get a seat for the next two. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Glad your home ok.x


Anyone heard whether Janet has made it home yet? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It did, got to Chris's in two hours and to mine about 20 minutes later!!


Wow that was a great time. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> The trains were very crowded, stood up on the first one, managed to get a seat for the next two. xxxx


That's good you didn't have to stand the whole way, but sorry you had to stand at all. Glad you are safely home. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Anyone heard whether Janet has made it home yet? xx


Yes, she is. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Anyone heard whether Janet has made it home yet? xx


No, I haven't. Janet, if you're there, clock in love!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, she is. :sm01: xxxooo


Oh, that's good, she had a much longer drive than I did. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh, that's good, she had a much longer drive than I did. xxxx


She's been on What'sAp. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

Hope you are feeling better now. Sorry it was so cold for you, I could have given you a hat or scarf!! Thanks again for all the things you knitted for the charity I'm involved with, many people will have a warmer. Thank you for your company this week. Love & hugs. Xx
quote=Barn-dweller]Afternoon everyone, have arrived home safely but frozen, why are railway stations so cold. Had a great few days and missing everyone already. Now to catch up. xx[/quote]


----------



## LondonChris

It makes it quicker if you go the right way!


Barn-dweller said:


> Wow that was a great time. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> It makes it quicker if you go the right way!


That is very true. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Anyone heard whether Janet has made it home yet? xx


She got home ok.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm loosing the will to live here. I've been online and on done all night trying to buy sudoku books on line. "Then the bank rang me to say they were the fraud squad, but I didn't believe them and wouldn't answer questions, so I rang the number on the back of my card and they assure me that I'm not denied at all and they revalidated it.Im sick as a pig. So I've written to dell publications to find out why they can't send me the books in which they have done so for years...can you tell I'm fraught? The hamster is running round like a loony and the boys have fallen out. Matthew seems to be in a fowl mood. 

Anyways.....I hope all of you norfolkites are all safe and sound and happy to see your better halfs. I can't wait for the next one....I'm going to CHILL OUT and read up


----------



## grandma susan

Matthews just been on the end of my bed and he's had a cuddle. Daisy came too....not so stressed now. He isn't on holiday he's still working for his module or words to that affect.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Jealous!


It wasn't that nice today it was more spring like at 67F!


----------



## linkan

The doctor has said Jen tested positive for lupus. But they ran the test again and she tested negative. So they are going to do it again. 
Her platelet level is up to 110,000 hallelujah! That means if she maintains that number she will be allowed an epidural. ????


----------



## linkan

Everyone keep everything crossed for the next 3 1/2 weeks that her platelet's stay up. ????


----------



## linkan

Glad your all home safe, it seems the trip was in the works so long, and now it's gone so quickly. ???? 
It's not fair is it.


----------



## linkan

Susan I hope they get their stuff sorted and get you your games ! I know how much you love them. Companies are just confounded sometimes aren't they. It's ridiculous. ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Everyone keep everything crossed for the next 3 1/2 weeks that her platelet's stay up. ????


Fingers crossed. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny but cold Wales. All back to normal, in limbo again after a great few days now back to cooking washing etc. Oh well it was great while it lasted. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

A few more memories.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lazy afternoon yesterday telling Mr P all about our holiday. Slept like a log last night and now ready to so some laundry and shopping.

In 2 weeks time I'll be off to Wonderwool in Wales so I need to start a list of things I want to buy (no I don't need anything).

Thanks once again to Jacky for all the organizing of our holiday, the accommodation was wonderful as was the company.

Happy Saturday everyone.. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> A few more memories.


Great photos Jacky, I'll put mine on shortly. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Holiday photos...


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:31 am EDT and 4’c (39’f). It’s a nice sunny day for Float Your Fanny Down the Ganny. I won’t be able to go and watch. A lot of my neighbours had friends and family overnight so they could go participate.
My hearing test went well yesterday. I actually have better hearing in my affected ear than the other ear. The reason that I’m not hearing much in that ear right now is my brain. Apparently, my brain is hearing sound a fraction of a second slower in the left ear because the sound has to travel through the shingles crusts in that ear, so my brain is ignoring those sounds so I don’t get any echo. Once the crusts clear, the audiologist is certain that everything will start working the way it was intended. The results were forwarded off to the ear specialist, so I should hear from him next week.
It was mum’s birthday yesterday. DD took her out to her favourite restaurant since I couldn’t go. Then she got phone calls from all our relatives late into the night.
And I completed another section on the unpredictable shawl. I need to finish something, or buy more interchangeable cables.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Holiday photos...


Lovely.
Nice smile Janet.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lazy afternoon yesterday telling Mr P all about our holiday. Slept like a log last night and now ready to so some laundry and shopping.
> 
> In 2 weeks time I'll be off to Wonderwool in Wales so I need to start a list of things I want to buy (no I don't need anything).
> 
> Thanks once again to Jacky for all the organizing of our holiday, the accommodation was wonderful as was the company.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone.. xxx


Does anyone ever "need" anything when they go to the Fibre festivals? I just go to see things that I don't usually see around here. Although, I did say I was going to cut back on the Fibre festivals this year.
Happy Saturday. It sounds like you are ready for your next adventure.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> A few more memories.


Everyone looks relaxed and happy.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but cold Wales. All back to normal, in limbo again after a great few days now back to cooking washing etc. Oh well it was great while it lasted. xx


Just look forward to your next adventure.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Everyone keep everything crossed for the next 3 1/2 weeks that her platelet's stay up. ????


Everything is crossed.
I hope the next 3 1/2 weeks pass uneventfully.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm loosing the will to live here. I've been online and on done all night trying to buy sudoku books on line. "Then the bank rang me to say they were the fraud squad, but I didn't believe them and wouldn't answer questions, so I rang the number on the back of my card and they assure me that I'm not denied at all and they revalidated it.Im sick as a pig. So I've written to dell publications to find out why they can't send me the books in which they have done so for years...can you tell I'm fraught? The hamster is running round like a loony and the boys have fallen out. Matthew seems to be in a fowl mood.
> 
> Anyways.....I hope all of you norfolkites are all safe and sound and happy to see your better halfs. I can't wait for the next one....I'm going to CHILL OUT and read up


I was told that the bank would never contact you by phone unless you called them first. The same goes with government agencies and Microsoft. So if someone calls and says they are one of those entities, either they dialled the wrong number, or they are a fraud.
Can you get the books another way, like through amazon.uk? Maybe Dell Publications had their client list hacked. I know that happened at work once. 
I'm glad that Matthew is in a better mood now, he must be stressed about those modules that he is trying to finish. A good talk with grandma Susan always puts things right.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> The doctor has said Jen tested positive for lupus. But they ran the test again and she tested negative. So they are going to do it again.
> Her platelet level is up to 110,000 hallelujah! That means if she maintains that number she will be allowed an epidural. ????


Well that's very good news but a bit weird about the lupus test, destroys your faith in the medics, doesn't it?!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> That's good you didn't have to stand the whole way, but sorry you had to stand at all. Glad you are safely home. :sm01: xxxooo


I hate when I have to stand on the GO train here. I'm usually tired by that point and having to stand never helps the mood.
Sorry Jacky, I feel for you.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Everyone keep everything crossed for the next 3 1/2 weeks that her platelet's stay up. ????


It's making me walk funny but I do have _everything_ crossed for her!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

I’m going to sign off now and see what’s in the fridge for breakfast. I’d love to lick some bacon. ????????
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lazy afternoon yesterday telling Mr P all about our holiday. Slept like a log last night and now ready to so some laundry and shopping.
> 
> In 2 weeks time I'll be off to Wonderwool in Wales so I need to start a list of things I want to buy (no I don't need anything).
> 
> Thanks once again to Jacky for all the organizing of our holiday, the accommodation was wonderful as was the company.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone.. xxx


Yes, I'll second that, well done Jacky, you found us the most wonderful accommodation and thanks again for a lovely first evening dinner!! I had a great time!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> A few more memories.


Very nice pictures Jacky, even of me!! Thanks for sharing!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:31 am EDT and 4'c (39'f). It's a nice sunny day for Float Your Fanny Down the Ganny. I won't be able to go and watch. A lot of my neighbours had friends and family overnight so they could go participate.
> My hearing test went well yesterday. I actually have better hearing in my affected ear than the other ear. The reason that I'm not hearing much in that ear right now is my brain. Apparently, my brain is hearing sound a fraction of a second slower in the left ear because the sound has to travel through the shingles crusts in that ear, so my brain is ignoring those sounds so I don't get any echo. Once the crusts clear, the audiologist is certain that everything will start working the way it was intended. The results were forwarded off to the ear specialist, so I should hear from him next week.
> It was mum's birthday yesterday. DD took her out to her favourite restaurant since I couldn't go. Then she got phone calls from all our relatives late into the night.
> And I completed another section on the unpredictable shawl. I need to finish something, or buy more interchangeable cables.


So glad that after the awful time you've been through you are still ok to knit, even though you missed FYFDTG and your mum's birthday! Keep on improving steadily love, you'll soon be back to full health! Sending you many healing hugs!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I was told that the bank would never contact you by phone unless you called them first. The same goes with government agencies and Microsoft. So if someone calls and says they are one of those entities, either they dialled the wrong number, or they are a fraud.
> Can you get the books another way, like through amazon.uk? Maybe Dell Publications had their client list hacked. I know that happened at work once.
> I'm glad that Matthew is in a better mood now, he must be stressed about those modules that he is trying to finish. A good talk with grandma Susan always puts things right.


....and a cuddle!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm loosing the will to live here. I've been online and on done all night trying to buy sudoku books on line. "Then the bank rang me to say they were the fraud squad, but I didn't believe them and wouldn't answer questions, so I rang the number on the back of my card and they assure me that I'm not denied at all and they revalidated it.Im sick as a pig. So I've written to dell publications to find out why they can't send me the books in which they have done so for years...can you tell I'm fraught? The hamster is running round like a loony and the boys have fallen out. Matthew seems to be in a fowl mood.
> 
> Anyways.....I hope all of you norfolkites are all safe and sound and happy to see your better halfs. I can't wait for the next one....I'm going to CHILL OUT and read up


Not sure there is going another one with everyone there, it's getting too much much to find somewhere that will take us al with what we need, in the right place at the right time. Someone else might like a go but good luck to them. Hope the hamster settled down eventually. xx


----------



## LondonChris

It's a jumper with 'floppy,' neck, more of a jacket really. I ordered the pattern while away & it was delivered just as I got home. Don't know when I shall get around to knitting it. Hope you are ok.


grandma susan said:


> Good for u...what's the pattern for


----------



## LondonChris

We didn't even open it, we had such an easy journey HOME! I'm just so grateful to June for taking me, I know I couldn't manage the train anymore. The girls were so helpful to me, so much appreciated. Xx


nitz8catz said:


> I hope the atlas works then.


----------



## LondonChris

Afternoon from my chilly sitting room, itâs freezing, Iâve been spoilt. Had a lay in the morning, DD brought me up breakfast & had a lng chat. I told her some things I thought she should be doing now, she was not impressed. When I went downstairs she had had a row with her dad, so they were all going home! The truth hurts sometimes.
As everyone of the Norfolkites have been saying it was a good few days away. Thanks to Jackieâs shopping we ate really well for a day or so. The accommodation was wonderful for me, Iâve told Bill we should take all the family there. My pattern came last night & I love it, more knitting in the queue. Bill couldnât believe I only got on ball of yarn, I asked Josephine to choose it for me, canât wait to start something with it. Well the washing is calling me. See you later. Xx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> We didn't even open it, we had such an easy journey HOME! I'm just so grateful to June for taking me, I know I couldn't manage the train anymore. The girls were so helpful to me, so much appreciated. Xx


Even though I said I would have gone by train, I really enjoyed both journeys in your company, we did all right and I'm sure my car appreciated a nice long run!! It was a pleasure to help you, even though you hated it! I know and I understand!!!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Even though I said I would have gone by train, I really enjoyed both journeys in your company, we did all right and I'm sure my car appreciated a nice long run!! It was a pleasure to help you, even though you hated it! I know and I understand!!!! xxxx


I really enjoyed the journeys, wish I could drive you too. Next time we meet I'll drive you to the new shopping Center, no yarn shops though. It must of done the car good for the run. Bill explained about your fuel consumption, I'm totally confused so I'll eat him tell you next time he sees you, but it is good. Big hugs. Xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I was told that the bank would never contact you by phone unless you called them first. The same goes with government agencies and Microsoft. So if someone calls and says they are one of those entities, either they dialled the wrong number, or they are a fraud.
> Can you get the books another way, like through amazon.uk? Maybe Dell Publications had their client list hacked. I know that happened at work once.
> I'm glad that Matthew is in a better mood now, he must be stressed about those modules that he is trying to finish. A good talk with grandma Susan always puts things right.


We have gotten calls from our bank when they notice that we are spending an unusual amount by there account which I find annoying but helpful at the same time they don't ask for personal information they just want to verify that we were the ones doing the transactions.


----------



## binkbrice

I just love all of the photos it looks great!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> June says it was an absolute nightmare and she's not doing it again. xx


I took even longer but I'd do it again tomorrow.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:11 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). There was snow to the northeast of us and freezing rain, but we got off with just rain. We have another system coming in on Thursday, but hopefully we will be on the warm side of the front again and will get only rain.
> I'm at home for this week again.
> Short story, I got a bug in my ear and shingles. Long version in attachment.
> I'm upright for a while now and I intend to knit or crochet something, instead of just petting my skeins.
> You ex-nurses won't have any problems with the attachment, I just wanted to keep it separate if anyone doesn't really want to inadvertently see it while scrolling through the pages.


Nitzi I hate to say it but you look terrible in that photo. I hope it has cleared up by now and you're back to your usual beautiful self. xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes we're having a great time and so sad this is our last day. Thanks for the pattern, I loved it and immediately downloaded it. It said 'written pattern' so I thought great but then found out most of it was charted, I shall hang on to it though and maybe one day I will conquer charts. xx


Can you email it to me please Jacky? I couldn't get wifi.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> HMR means: Hornady Magnum Rimfire Had Me Rolling Holy Macaroni Robin
> or any of 110 other acronym lists online.


Alan says herpes mumps and rubella - something for someone who has everything.


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> I really enjoyed the journeys, wish I could drive you too. Next time we meet I'll drive you to the new shopping Center, no yarn shops though. It must of done the car good for the run. Bill explained about your fuel consumption, I'm totally confused so I'll eat him tell you next time he sees you, but it is good. Big hugs. Xxxxx


Not sure how much I used in total but I think it was almost a tankful, I keep forgetting that this has a bigger engine than my old one so will obvs use more! Big hugs right back at you and a shopping trip is defo on the cards, Thursday & Friday best for me!! By the way,my lovely thank you gift was very much appreciated, I was quite bowled over! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Anyone heard whether Janet has made it home yet? xx


I did eventually. I stopped once for a coffee. I got home at about 3.30. It was a good journey home.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> She's been on What'sAp. :sm01: xxxooo


I whatsapped because I couldn't be bothered to climb the stairs to my study. Alan made me a coffee and I sat and relaxed. I got used to doing that this week. Then he told me he had spent a lot of money on my Paypal account to buy a lump of vintage Rolls Royce. It was actually only £100 and he gave me the cash. It was a bargain anyway.


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I just love all of the photos it looks great!


Ditto from me. Great to see all you lovely ladies enjoying yourselves together! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I did eventually. I stopped once for a coffee. I got home at about 3.30. It was a good journey home.


Glad you made it safely and that you stopped this time!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Lovely.
> Nice smile Janet.


Thanks. Nice food!! Arbuckles.


----------



## SaxonLady

I woke at 8 o'clock this morning and thought 'where's June with my coffee?'. I really did appreciate that June. Thanks. You were all brilliant company and I was so relaxed. Just what I needed.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I did eventually. I stopped once for a coffee. I got home at about 3.30. It was a good journey home.


Nearly 2 hours before me, the world and their families were on the trains, then the last one broke down at Shrewsbury, luckily they had another one waiting for us. xx


----------



## jinx

Glad to hear everyone is home safe and sound. Wonderful you all had a great time on your mini vacation.
Janet I ask Mr. Wonderful if he would make my morning cup of coffee. He said he would love to, but he did not know how to operate the new coffee maker. He also said he did not want to learn. He never has coffee at home. However, he often goes to a cafe once or twice a day to get a cuppa.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I've just come to bed. It's been a boring day, but I'm hoping to finish my book in bed tonight. I got tidied up for the holiday couple and boys fed. I'm going home tomorrow. I'll wait til they come home then go home then, I'm missing them. Think I'll catch up now.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure there is going another one with everyone there, it's getting too much much to find somewhere that will take us al with what we need, in the right place at the right time. Someone else might like a go but good luck to them. Hope the hamster settled down eventually. xx


There are always ways and means like we have been doing for the last six years. It's a shame if we all can't get but sometimes the places are hard to get to, and some sometimes have problems which prevent them from coming, but I'm sure every year we will continue to try, we can only say yes or no....id hate to see this fall through just because some of us don't make it.


----------



## PurpleFi

Thank you June for your lovely present. It's just right for stopping things hiding down the side of my chair.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I woke at 8 o'clock this morning and thought 'where's June with my coffee?'. I really did appreciate that June. Thanks. You were all brilliant company and I was so relaxed. Just what I needed.


You are very welcome Janet, I think of myself as a geriatric Brownie!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you June for your lovely present. It's just right for stopping things hiding down the side of my chair.


That looks pretty sitting there, glad you are finding it useful!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> That looks pretty sitting there, glad you are finding it useful!! xxxx


VERY xxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Can you email it to me please Jacky? I couldn't get wifi.


See if this happens


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Can you email it to me please Jacky? I couldn't get wifi.


Or was it this one?


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you June for your lovely present. It's just right for stopping things hiding down the side of my chair.


That is awesome! Good job June!


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Or was it this one?


Oh I really like that one!


----------



## binkbrice

We just got done watching Thunder Over Louisville it was good except for the few times the feed would fade out!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very cold windy Wales. It's freezing out so don't intend to move far from the fire today, it was supposed to drop to -4 last night and not sure it's climbed back up yet. Hoping to finish my current 1898 hat and then decide what to do with my Norfolk buys. A week ago today I was on my way and now it's only happy memories and back to earth with a bump. Ah well that's life. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a beautiful sunny Surrey spring day. I bought some dish cloth cotton while I was away and yesterday I crocheted some dish clothes so now I don't have to buy those nasty paper type clothes that go slimy.

Nothing much planned for today except to get some stuff ready for Creative Chaos.

Happy Sunday everyone. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> That is awesome! Good job June!


 :sm12: Thank you, 'twas nothing!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> We just got done watching Thunder Over Louisville it was good except for the few times the feed would fade out!


I've been to Louisville!!! :sm23: :sm24: xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very cold windy Wales. It's freezing out so don't intend to move far from the fire today, it was supposed to drop to -4 last night and not sure it's climbed back up yet. Hoping to finish my current 1898 hat and then decide what to do with my Norfolk buys. A week ago today I was on my way and now it's only happy memories and back to earth with a bump. Ah well that's life. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


Good morning! Wow, that's cold, I think we have 10'C today and the sun is in and out, showers expected! Doesn't time fly, hard to credit that you left home a week ago!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all, hope you are all well and happy! Going grocery shopping shortly then I have some Ebay parcels to wrap ready to post tomorrow. I shall then slink down to my room to do guess what? - yep, some sewing!! Have a good one everybody lots of love to you all!! xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I've been to Louisville!!! :sm23: :sm24: xx


So have I!! I know some lovely people who live near there. xxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my snowy little corner of the world. This a.m. I am thankful our area is only receiving snow and freezing temperatures. The southern are of the U.S.A. was hit with tornadoes over night. Deaths, serious injuries, and property damage was caused by the tornadoes.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Every time you use your dish cloths you will remember the wonderful time you had with your Connection friends. 
Happy Sunny Sunday.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a beautiful sunny Surrey spring day. I bought some dish cloth cotton while I was away and yesterday I crocheted some dish clothes so now I don't have to buy those nasty paper type clothes that go slimy.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except to get some stuff ready for Creative Chaos.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. We are in the same boat as you. Our temperature is at 0 (32). I am also starting a new project this a.m. Flo ask me to fix her much beloved afghan. I suggested a new one was in order. Within an hour her partner and her were messaging me from Hobby Lobby asking how much yarn to buy. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very cold windy Wales. It's freezing out so don't intend to move far from the fire today, it was supposed to drop to -4 last night and not sure it's climbed back up yet. Hoping to finish my current 1898 hat and then decide what to do with my Norfolk buys. A week ago today I was on my way and now it's only happy memories and back to earth with a bump. Ah well that's life. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. We are in the same boat as you. Our temperature is at 0 (32). I am also starting a new project this a.m. Flo ask me to fix her much beloved afghan. I suggested a new one was in order. Within an hour her partner and her were messaging me from Hobby Lobby asking how much yarn to buy.


OK so we know what you will be up to for a while then. xx :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> I've been to Louisville!!! :sm23: :sm24: xx


It's a very pretty City...can't say I'm used to the new interstate exchanges through there on our way to TN home, but sure it will be more familiar over time!


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning from my snowy little corner of the world. This a.m. I am thankful our area is only receiving snow and freezing temperatures. The southern are of the U.S.A. was hit with tornadoes over night. Deaths, serious injuries, and property damage was caused by the tornadoes.


Sending you loads of warm hugs xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very cold windy Wales. It's freezing out so don't intend to move far from the fire today, it was supposed to drop to -4 last night and not sure it's climbed back up yet. Hoping to finish my current 1898 hat and then decide what to do with my Norfolk buys. A week ago today I was on my way and now it's only happy memories and back to earth with a bump. Ah well that's life. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


Stay in and stay warm. We'll be heading back up to Seattle on Tuesday and the weather up there is going to be a bit of a shock for us. We're in the dry 70sF and 80sF down here and they are still in low 40sF overnight and daytime highs of only in the 50sF. And they are in a very showery, rainy pattern right now. Not looking forward to that. I plan to go to Olympia to see my parents and sister on Thursday into Friday morning, then back up to Seattle for a week or so. Am looking forward to catching up with some of my friends. I do miss them. xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> A few more memories.


Such a lovely group ???????????? great photos


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Holiday photos...


All beautiful ???? thank you for sharing these with us.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> It's making me walk funny but I do have _everything_ crossed for her!! xxxx


Hahahaha ???? your so awesome ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Stay in and stay warm. We'll be heading back up to Seattle on Tuesday and the weather up there is going to be a bit of a shock for us. We're in the dry 70sF and 80sF down here and they are still in low 40sF overnight and daytime highs of only in the 50sF. And they are in a very showery, rainy pattern right now. Not looking forward to that. I plan to go to Olympia to see my parents and sister on Thursday into Friday morning, then back up to Seattle for a week or so. Am looking forward to catching up with some of my friends. I do miss them. xxxooo


I'll bet you don't miss the weather though, hope you kept some winter woollies. Are you enjoying living in such lovely warm weather? xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I'll bet you don't missmthe weather though, hope you kept some winter woollies. Are you enjoying living in such lovely warm weather? xx


No, I really don't miss those chilly temps and seem to be acclimating to these warmer, dryer temps here in Arizona. Other than a couple of 90F days, it hasn't really been too uncomfortable here for me. Yes, I've kept out some of my warmer clothes for when we head north. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Yesterday was Jen and her dh's first wedding anniversary. It was also thunder over Louisville. So they went with a few friends to celebrate and I house sat for them. He's super paranoid about leaving the house alone.. but what do you expect from someone who is a paranoid schizophrenic. He was living in woods and on the street for a long time, I'm talking years. Now that he has a home he is afraid that it's going to be taken away, or robbed. I can understand that.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I've been to Louisville!!! :sm23: :sm24: xx





PurpleFi said:


> So have I!! I know some lovely people who live near there. xxxxx


Yes you have, the place where we had our picnic on the Indiana side, was covered with hundreds of people last night. Jen and her DH were two of them ????


----------



## linkan

????Special Note 
Jen and I would like to thank all of you for the advice for baby girl Marcelina's book. She said that it was her very favorite gift, it brought tears to her eyes and she said she loves you all very much. As do I????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my snowy little corner of the world. This a.m. I am thankful our area is only receiving snow and freezing temperatures. The southern are of the U.S.A. was hit with tornadoes over night. Deaths, serious injuries, and property damage was caused by the tornadoes.


Oh dear, that is very bad news, I'm so sorry. Also very sorry to hear you have more snow!! Stay inside so you are warm & safe!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Stay in and stay warm. We'll be heading back up to Seattle on Tuesday and the weather up there is going to be a bit of a shock for us. We're in the dry 70sF and 80sF down here and they are still in low 40sF overnight and daytime highs of only in the 50sF. And they are in a very showery, rainy pattern right now. Not looking forward to that. I plan to go to Olympia to see my parents and sister on Thursday into Friday morning, then back up to Seattle for a week or so. Am looking forward to catching up with some of my friends. I do miss them. xxxooo


Have a safe and happy journey and enjoy catching up with your family before starting on the hard work again!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Yesterday was Jen and her dh's first wedding anniversary. It was also thunder over Louisville. So they went with a few friends to celebrate and I house sat for them. He's super paranoid about leaving the house alone.. but what do you expect from someone who is a paranoid schizophrenic. He was living in woods and on the street for a long time, I'm talking years. Now that he has a home he is afraid that it's going to be taken away, or robbed. I can understand that.


I can understand that too and I hope in time he will learn to trust most of the human race again! I'm astounded that Jen has been married for a year already, so scary how time flies!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Yes you have, the place where we had our picnic on the Indiana side, was covered with hundreds of people last night. Jen and her DH were two of them ????


What was going on, apart from Jen and her DH celebrating?


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you June for your lovely present. It's just right for stopping things hiding down the side of my chair.


That's so pretty! Good job June ????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> What was going on, apart from Jen and her DH celebrating?


Thunder over Louisville.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Have a safe and happy journey and enjoy catching up with your family before starting on the hard work again!! xxxx


Thank you! It will be great to catch up with everyone that I can while I'm up there. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I can understand that too and I hope in time he will learn to trust most of the human race again! I'm astounded that Jen has been married for a year already, so scary how time flies!!! xxxx


Ditto from me! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> Thunder over Louisville.


https://www.wlky.com/article/thunder-over-louisville-2019-everything-you-need-to-know/27087545


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.wlky.com/article/thunder-over-louisville-2019-everything-you-need-to-know/27087545


Or this.. The fireworks part.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Thunder over Louisville.


What's that then? :sm16: :sm19: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I can understand that too and I hope in time he will learn to trust most of the human race again! I'm astounded that Jen has been married for a year already, so scary how time flies!!! xxxx





Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me! xxxooo


Thanks y'all, me too. We are doing all we can to help them both. Things will be alot different once the baby comes.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> What's that then? :sm16: :sm19: :sm09: xxxx


It's a kick off to the Kentucky Derby. It's like a fair on both sides of the river, with an absolutely spectacular fireworks show at the end set to music.


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you! It will be great to catch up with everyone that I can while I'm up there. xxxooo


I'm Hoping you'll have a safe journey and get to see everyone and just have a grand time ????


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> It's a kick off to the Kentucky Derby. It's like a fair on both sides of the river, with an absolutely spectacular fireworks show at the end set to music.


Wow that sounds wonderful, what a perfect way for them to celebrate!!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> So my DH went to the BMV to renew his license before his birthday and we have this thing now called a real ID supposedly it makes going through the airport easier, well you had to have your birth certificate, utility bill with your name on it and a W2 to get it, so he takes all these items to the license branch and guess what they tell him, mind you he will be 57 in 9 days, that his birth certificate is just a souvenir and he has to go pay $9 for an official one WHAT is it going to say something different than the one he has had his whole life!!


I had to do that with my Marriage certificate, when I applied for a Passport. I think that these different departments just like making each process a little more difficult, than it needs to be! :sm16: :sm15:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Norfolk. Back from a lovely day in Kings Lynn. Had the most gorgeous fish and chips. Visited a couple of wool and craft shops and this is what we bought.
> 
> Mav glad you are beginning to feel better. Lots of healing hugs.


Looks like a wonderful haul. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I'm Hoping you'll have a safe journey and get to see everyone and just have a grand time ????


That's the plan and hopefully it all works out that way. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Glad to hear everyone is home safe and sound. Wonderful you all had a great time on your mini vacation.
> Janet I ask Mr. Wonderful if he would make my morning cup of coffee. He said he would love to, but he did not know how to operate the new coffee maker. He also said he did not want to learn. He never has coffee at home. However, he often goes to a cafe once or twice a day to get a cuppa.


How strange. Alan makes constant cups of coffee.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you June for your lovely present. It's just right for stopping things hiding down the side of my chair.


Mine too. I used it constantly in Norfolk, and it will get used again here.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Or was it this one?


Both lovely, but it was the shamrock one we liked.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning! Wow, that's cold, I think we have 10'C today and the sun is in and out, showers expected! Doesn't time fly, hard to credit that you left home a week ago!! xxxx


It's another sunny day here.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> ????Special Note
> Jen and I would like to thank all of you for the advice for baby girl Marcelina's book. She said that it was her very favorite gift, it brought tears to her eyes and she said she loves you all very much. As do I????


She is more than welcome. We love her too. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It's another sunny day here.


Another freezing one here, I am so fed up of cold. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Both lovely, but it was the shamrock one we liked.


OK, memory failure. Try this


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.wlky.com/article/thunder-over-louisville-2019-everything-you-need-to-know/27087545


Thanks Jeanette!! xx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Both lovely, but it was the shamrock one we liked.


Already printed off the pattern x


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you! It will be great to catch up with everyone that I can while I'm up there. xxxooo


Enjoy your time back in Seattle and keep warm xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, I'm home and in my bed and I don't intend to get out again.omg I have to go downstairs and take my tablets won't be a minute


----------



## grandma susan

I'm back...s and s came home about 4.45 and I stayed to make them a cup of tea. We lost a fish last night but the mollies have more than quadrupled since s and s went away . The way Stephen was moaning you'd thing it was our fault. I said apart from getting in the tank what the heck could we do.hes a morning Mickey.

I finished my book last night and it was a strain because my eyes were so tired, it's years since I've read such a lot of story in a fiction book. Fantastic. It's called DAUGHTER OF MINE by Anne Bennett . I think. Brilliant.

Well I'm going to have my tea now because I haven't had anything yet, with waiting for them to come home. Hope you are all ok, and that the norfolkites are still keeping their calm.....
Luv u sisters


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> ????Special Note
> Jen and I would like to thank all of you for the advice for baby girl Marcelina's book. She said that it was her very favorite gift, it brought tears to her eyes and she said she loves you all very much. As do I????


Grandma Susan loved you too and you have to promise not to worry your head about having the baby. It will be fine, it's all normal, just grit your teeth and think of america????


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I'm back...s and s came home about 4.45 and I stayed to make them a cup of tea. We lost a fish last night but the mollies have more than quadrupled since s and s went away . The way Stephen was moaning you'd thing it was our fault. I said apart from getting in the tank what the heck could we do.hes a morning Mickey.
> 
> I finished my book last night and it was a strain because my eyes were so tired, it's years since I've read such a lot of story in a fiction book. Fantastic. It's called DAUGHTER OF MINE by Anne Bennett . I think. Brilliant.
> 
> Well I'm going to have my tea now because I haven't had anything yet, with waiting for them to come home. Hope you are all ok, and that the norfolkites are still keeping their calm.....
> Luv u sisters


Very calm here thank you. Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Very calm here thank you. Xxxx


Back to normal here. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## jinx

We have had another cloudy, gray, cold day. It has now started snowing again. I am so glad I have my internet friends and knitting to keep me sane. Seriously irritated with the amount of snowy days we have had. All winter I said that I could not wait for spring. Well spring is here and it is still snowing. I cannot wait for summer.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> We have had another cloudy, gray, cold day. It has now started snowing again. I am so glad I have my internet friends and knitting to keep me sane. Seriously irritated with the amount of snowy days we have had. All winter I said that I could not wait for spring. Well spring is here and it is still snowing. I cannot wait for summer.


Even more warm hugs xxx


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> We have had another cloudy, gray, cold day. It has now started snowing again. I am so glad I have my internet friends and knitting to keep me sane. Seriously irritated with the amount of snowy days we have had. All winter I said that I could not wait for spring. Well spring is here and it is still snowing. I cannot wait for summer.


You have had a very long time with snow. I am amazed at how optimistic you have remained. I really hope it goes away soon.


----------



## jinx

Thanks. Your hugs help warm my soul, but I just turned up the furnace to warm my body. Mr. Wonderful just closed the blinds so we did not have to look at it. ⛄❄


PurpleFi said:


> Even more warm hugs xxx


----------



## jinx

lifeline said:


> You have had a very long time with snow. I am amazed at how optimistic you have remained. I really hope it goes away soon.


This is the longest winter I have ever seen. I cannot remember ever having so many days of snow. Day after day of snow is very taxing. I have to remember to he thankful for the heat and clothing to keep me warm.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> This is the longest winter I have ever seen. I cannot remember ever having so many days of snow. Day after day of snow is very taxing. I have to remember to he thankful for the heat and clothing to keep me warm.


It feels as though it's cold enough to snow here but it's a lovely moonlit night and very windy and freezing cold. So much for Spring here as well..xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Thanks. Your hugs help warm my soul, but I just turned up the furnace to warm my body. Mr. Wonderful just closed the blinds so we did not have to look at it. ââ


I know what you mean. This is my outdoors.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I'm guessing at Healthy Meal Replacement? xxxx


Thanks June, my brain just has a hissy fit, every time I see letters in place of words; just the way I'm wired, I suppose!????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> HMR means: Hornady Magnum Rimfire Had Me Rolling Holy Macaroni Robin
> or any of 110 other acronym lists online.


hahaha ...... That is brilliant .... and another reason why I don't get along with acronyms, there are far too many possibilities for any group of letters ...


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Something like this truly happened to me. However, I did not panic and figured it out before I called the police.
> 
> Imagine coming home to find a burglar in your bathroom.
> Terrified, you call 911 and wait for police to arrive. You tell the dispatcher that the intruder has locked the bathroom door and you can see shadows under the door.
> The police arrive quickly with a K9 helper
> Deputies hear noise coming from the bathroom and tell the suspect to surrender. Then they break in the bathroom door and find ......a robotic vacuum.
> 
> This is a true story reported on this a.m. news. I have mentioned several times how I love my roomba. However, it does sometimes get behind a door and lock itself in a room.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: ????????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I don't think it is an acronym in this case it is HMR weight management shakes..... wait it could mean healthy Meal Replacement maybe!


Thanks Lisa, it makes more sense now. ????


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Good morning Jacky. Sounds like you are all having a great time.
> 
> I thought of you when I saw this on ravelry https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shamrock-shawl it's a mosaic shawl and free for a short time with a coupon code. Click the link and you'll find the details





binkbrice said:


> That would be perfect for my daughter since her birthday is Saint Patrick's Day!


I missed it by 4 days! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It was!! I had to get out after half an hour, I got too hot!! Every home should have one!! ???? Xxxx


I agree totally. I would be in mine every day, just for pain relief! ????☺????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Evening all sister, weather you be in Norfolk or Ohio or Australia or anywhere. I'm home from Stephens. Had my dinner and sat down in the chair and had a couple of hours sleep. The way I go chasing up and down the A19 is wearing me out. Haha I love it really. Only hope I sleep tonight. To be fair my sleep was very disturbed last night, with hamster who's wheel was squeeking, until Richard mended it. I'm reading a good book and I read that for ages. Must have been 2ish when I put the light out.
> 
> How are all my little norfolkites doing? It's been a lovely day today, a lilt cold but gorgeous. I hope there is plenty talk going on down there about our next get together next year?
> 
> Marg got her new car today, the same make as mine, but mine is little (hence little car) and hers is big (hence big car). Well, it would have to be!andrew is walking with one crutch now, but I still go and make drinks. All of you have a fantastic last night girls., I'm going to catch up now.


Hi Susan, glad you had a good time with your boys. I've just finished the shopping, and it was crazy in the shops, the kids are on holidays, and everyone is doing a crazy pre-Easter shop! We are now on our way home, to recover!????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 1:32 pm EDt and 2'C (36'F). It was warmer this morning and has been overcast all day but nothing is falling yet.
> I was a dumb bunny and decided that I could do one of the lace patterns on my unpredictable shawl. Whoever decided to do a lace pattern with K4 together, yo, K4 together, was a very nasty person. And I made big holes when I attempted to do it. I then spent the rest of the morning undoing the big holes. Apparently I can tink K4 together if I do it slowly.
> It's all ok now.


I'm way behind Mav, but I wouldn't think that would make a very nice pattern, is there a photo to that pattern? :sm16: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Our neighbours have one. I've never seen the attraction. Sorry. I like the bubbles, but i'm not fond of the high temperatures.


the high temperatures are good for all over body pain!☺


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:35 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). We had snow and hail yesterday but it didn't stick to the ground. It's overcast at the moment, but the temperature is supposed to go up, we're going to get thunderstorms, then the temperature will fall and we'll get some sort of mixed precipitation. Weird weather.
> I couldn't find a position where my ear didn't hurt last night, so I have been up since 2 am. I have a hearing test to go to this morning. Hopefully I don't fall asleep during the test.


I hope you made the hearing test, & stayed awake for it! :sm12: :sm06: :sm16: :sm09: 
It is 15:29 Monday 15, April, we are in the middle of Autumn, with the temperatures similar to Summer temperatures, so I can sort of commiserate with you, on the wrong temperatures!
Hopefully the seasons will change properly, very soon! :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I have to take Jen to the hemetologist today, so they can address the TCP. She's at the absolutely miserable stage. I got to see the latest ultrasound yesterday. Saw Marceline's heartbeat, and she's got a big round belly, and looks like tons of hair ???????? she almost got a sweet profile picture and the little stinker rolled over and wouldn't let her take her picture. Her cheeks looked chubby. She only gained 10 ounces since last week, but Jen lost 7lbs.
> The doc said all is well and she isn't dilated any yet. Roll on May !!????


Everything will be fine, just keep thinking that, until she is born! ????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's been a bit chilly overnight but the temperature is going to warm up later. Did quite a few little woven squares yesterday for the shawl I am making.

Today is Creative Chaos and we will be learning some new embroidery stitches. It's nice to get back to basic once in a while.

Hope everyone is well and Mav you are getting better everyday.

Happy Monday. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from an extremely cold, cloudy and windy Wales. The wind is howling around the house like the middle of winter and it's so cold. They are promising us warmer weather but I'm not holding my breath. Nothing planned for today except keeping warm, although I've started another shawl with the yarn I bought in Norfolk. It's the Debbie Bliss Rialto Lace, lace edged shawl. So I shall stoke up the fire and retreat into my chair. Hope you have a warmer day than me although it doesn't sound too good in some places, that white stuff will not go away. xx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Everyone keep everything crossed for the next 3 1/2 weeks that her platelet's stay up. ????


Done, my fingers are now crossed for the new future! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but cold Wales. All back to normal, in limbo again after a great few days now back to cooking washing etc. Oh well it was great while it lasted. xx


That's the only problem, if you happen to be the one who does everything at home, it is great to get away for a break, but one always has to return to normality!????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> A few more memories.


Lovely photos, but are you i n there any where, Jacki? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Holiday photos...


Nice to see you Jacki, & lovely smile Janet! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:31 am EDT and 4'c (39'f). It's a nice sunny day for Float Your Fanny Down the Ganny. I won't be able to go and watch. A lot of my neighbours had friends and family overnight so they could go participate.
> My hearing test went well yesterday. I actually have better hearing in my affected ear than the other ear. The reason that I'm not hearing much in that ear right now is my brain. Apparently, my brain is hearing sound a fraction of a second slower in the left ear because the sound has to travel through the shingles crusts in that ear, so my brain is ignoring those sounds so I don't get any echo. Once the crusts clear, the audiologist is certain that everything will start working the way it was intended. The results were forwarded off to the ear specialist, so I should hear from him next week.
> It was mum's birthday yesterday. DD took her out to her favourite restaurant since I couldn't go. Then she got phone calls from all our relatives late into the night.
> And I completed another section on the unpredictable shawl. I need to finish something, or buy more interchangeable cables.


Sorry you couldn't go to the festival this year, but you will be there next year! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Lovely photos, but are you i n there any where, Jacki? xoxoxo


I should be in some of the ones June and Josephine posted. xx


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> That's good you didn't have to stand the whole way, but sorry you had to stand at all. Glad you are safely home. xxxooo





nitz8catz said:


> I hate when I have to stand on the GO train here. I'm usually tired by that point and having to stand never helps the mood.
> Sorry Jacky, I feel for you.


I don't think I have ever had to stand on any Public Transport, I have always been offered a seat, usually by much younger people, and sometimes by school children. 
Although I have heard people saying that the young people are so disrespectful. 
I'm sorry that you had to stand on the train. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It's making me walk funny but I do have _everything_ crossed for her!! xxxx


????????????
I am seeing a very funny video, starring you, with an extremely funny walk!
I really don't know how you managed to stay up right, but you did it! ????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> We have gotten calls from our bank when they notice that we are spending an unusual amount by there account which I find annoying but helpful at the same time they don't ask for personal information they just want to verify that we were the ones doing the transactions.


I got something similar, when I sign into my accounts, on a different gadget, to check that it was me logging in! It does get annoying, but it is a good thing. Never had a call from a bank, though!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I whatsapped because I couldn't be bothered to climb the stairs to my study. Alan made me a coffee and I sat and relaxed. I got used to doing that this week. Then he told me he had spent a lot of money on my Paypal account to buy a lump of vintage Rolls Royce. It was actually only £100 and he gave me the cash. It was a bargain anyway.


He is a good lad, for telling you, and for pay it back! :sm06: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I just love all of the photos it looks great!





Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me. Great to see all you lovely ladies enjoying yourselves together! :sm01: xxxooo


Same from me also xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Nearly 2 hours before me, the world and their families were on the trains, then the last one broke down at Shrewsbury, luckily they had another one waiting for us. xx


It never ends, does it! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Glad to hear everyone is home safe and sound. Wonderful you all had a great time on your mini vacation.
> Janet I ask Mr. Wonderful if he would make my morning cup of coffee. He said he would love to, but he did not know how to operate the new coffee maker. He also said he did not want to learn. He never has coffee at home. However, he often goes to a cafe once or twice a day to get a cuppa.


He could bring one back for you! xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you June for your lovely present. It's just right for stopping things hiding down the side of my chair.


That is an excellent idea, I have been thinking of making myself something similar to that, for the exact same reason! :sm16: :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> See if this happens


Thanks Jacki, The download worked really well. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning from my snowy little corner of the world. This a.m. I am thankful our area is only receiving snow and freezing temperatures. The southern are of the U.S.A. was hit with tornadoes over night. Deaths, serious injuries, and property damage was caused by the tornadoes.


It is never good to know of deaths, or injuries, due to weather conditions. I hope the tornado are finished, for now! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you loads of warm hugs xxxx


From me also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> No, I really don't miss those chilly temps and seem to be acclimating to these warmer, dryer temps here in Arizona. Other than a couple of 90F days, it hasn't really been too uncomfortable here for me. Yes, I've kept out some of my warmer clothes for when we head north. :sm01: xxxooo


this is totally selfish of me, but it is great for me, to have someone else living in a similar climate, to what I am living in. We can compare notes; on the difference, or similarity, of our climates!????????????
Pam, if your climate is like mine, you will still need warmer clothing, just not the full on winter clothing that you are used too, but you will probably still need them, when you visit your family! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Yesterday was Jen and her dh's first wedding anniversary. It was also thunder over Louisville. So they went with a few friends to celebrate and I house sat for them. He's super paranoid about leaving the house alone.. but what do you expect from someone who is a paranoid schizophrenic. He was living in woods and on the street for a long time, I'm talking years. Now that he has a home he is afraid that it's going to be taken away, or robbed. I can understand that.


I can understand that also, but I hope that it begins to settle down overtime, and eve actually disappears, so that he can relax a bit more, and enjoy life, with his new family! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> ????Special Note
> Jen and I would like to thank all of you for the advice for baby girl Marcelina's book. She said that it was her very favorite gift, it brought tears to her eyes and she said she loves you all very much. As do I????


We all love her also! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I can understand that too and I hope in time he will learn to trust most of the human race again! I'm astounded that Jen has been married for a year already, so scary how time flies!!! xxxx


I'm sure it goes faster every year! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Thanks y'all, me too. We are doing all we can to help them both. Things will be alot different once the baby comes.


I think that will be when they will need most of the help, I am glad they now live near you. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> We have had another cloudy, gray, cold day. It has now started snowing again. I am so glad I have my internet friends and knitting to keep me sane. Seriously irritated with the amount of snowy days we have had. All winter I said that I could not wait for spring. Well spring is here and it is still snowing. I cannot wait for summer.


Your Spring is just Late, I think we have it, in the South of the planet, and you are getting our Winter. Sorry, I will try to re clify the mistake, but don't hold your breathe!
I am going to watcha more now! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> I know what you mean. This is my outdoors.


WOW ...... this is a long way into your Spring Season! I hope it changes soon!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I should be in some of the ones June and Josephine posted. xx


I found you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning from my snowy little corner of the world. This a.m. I am thankful our area is only receiving snow and freezing temperatures. The southern are of the U.S.A. was hit with tornadoes over night. Deaths, serious injuries, and property damage was caused by the tornadoes.





Xiang said:


> It is never good to know of deaths, or injuries, due to weather conditions. I hope the tornado are finished, for now! xoxoxo


My previous comment didn't come out how it was intended. I meant to say that it is so sad that people die in those circumstances. ????????????????


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I've been to Louisville!!! :sm23: :sm24: xx


Yes you have!!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> So have I!! I know some lovely people who live near there. xxxxx


Aw thank you the company was equally fantastic!


----------



## binkbrice

RookieRetiree said:


> It's a very pretty City...can't say I'm used to the new interstate exchanges through there on our way to TN home, but sure it will be more familiar over time!


Oh I don't like it either have found that I would rather stay on my side of the bridge because of it! I need to get familiar with the new bridge and how to get around because that one is not so bad, I need a new gps anyway as we discovered that ours had died!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's been a bit chilly overnight but the temperature is going to warm up later. Did quite a few little woven squares yesterday for the shawl I am making.
> 
> Today is Creative Chaos and we will be learning some new embroidery stitches. It's nice to get back to basic once in a while.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and Mav you are getting better everyday.
> 
> Happy Monday. xxxx


Have fun with Creative Chaos! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> What was going on, apart from Jen and her DH celebrating?


Thunder over Louisville which is the kick of to the Kentucky Derby Festival!


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> this is totally selfish of me, but it is great for me, to have someone else living in a similar climate, to what I am living in. We can compare notes; on the difference, or similarity, of our climates!????????????
> Pam, if your climate is like mine, you will still need warmer clothing, just not the full on winter clothing that you are used too, but you will probably still need them, when you visit your family! xoxoxo


Definitely and it can get quite chilly here in the winter months. We saw that when we were down here in December. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> What was going on, apart from Jen and her DH celebrating?


Hundreds is an understatement more like hundreds of thousands somewhere between 500,000 and 700,000 was the estimated amount of people that showed up that's a lot!


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> I had to do that with my Marriage certificate, when I applied for a Passport. I think that these different departments just like making each process a little more difficult, than it needs to be! :sm16: :sm15:


Especially since it says the same exact thing!


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:46 am EDT and 3’c (37’f). Quite a change from The weekend when it was double digit temperatures. We had awesome thunderstorms last night with tons of rain. The hydro kept blinking out and the kitties were scared of all the noise. An hour to the north of us, Peterborough had a blizzard!
My shingles crusts are starting to shed so I guess I’m over that. I still have the dratted earache that started this all. I don’t have a runny nose so I don’t think it is an infection? But I have swelling and the ache that won’t go away.
I’m also starting to get bored with just knitting and crocheting! So I must be better.


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from an extremely cold, cloudy and windy Wales. The wind is howling around the house like the middle of winter and it's so cold. They are promising us warmer weather but I'm not holding my breath. Nothing planned for today except keeping warm, although I've started another shawl with the yarn I bought in Norfolk. It's the Debbie Bliss Rialto Lace, lace edged shawl. So I shall stoke up the fire and retreat into my chair. Hope you have a warmer day than me although it doesn't sound too good in some places, that white stuff will not go away. xx


We had to get the coats out this morning to take Michael to school it was only 37F!


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I had to do that with my Marriage certificate, when I applied for a Passport. I think that these different departments just like making each process a little more difficult, than it needs to be!





binkbrice said:


> Especially since it says the same exact thing!


I have my original birth certicate. It has been laminated. That was done by one of the government agencies that I interacted with as a child. They laminated everyone's birth certificate to protect it.
Now, the government says that the laminated birth certificate are no longer valid, so when I went to get my passport, I had to get a new unlaminated copy of it, before I could get my passport.
Annoying, yes. Unnecessary, yes.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> We had to get the coats out this morning to take Michael to school it was only 37F!


Same as me. But they are forecasting double digits again in time for the Easter weekend.
:sm24:


----------



## jinx

Except it is notarized. Making it harder to duplicate. Often people use fake birth certificates, marriage licenses, drivers license for illegal acts.


binkbrice said:


> Especially since it says the same exact thing!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I have my original birth certicate. It has been laminated. That was done by one of the government agencies that I interacted with as a child. They laminated everyone's birth certificate to protect it.
> Now, the government says that the laminated birth certificate are no longer valid, so when I went to get my passport, I had to get a new unlaminated copy of it, before I could get my passport.
> Annoying, yes. Unnecessary, yes.


I know I mean how can it not be valid it's going to say the same thing as a new one I don't know what people are thinking when they make this stuff up!


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Oh I don't like it either have found that I would rather stay on my side of the bridge because of it! I need to get familiar with the new bridge and how to get around because that one is not so bad, I need a new gps anyway as we discovered that ours had died!


I have a gps app on my phone that isn't too bad. We used it in BC and I use it around here. It's called Sygic. There is a one time cost of $19 then I get lifetime map updates. And I carry my phone with me anyways.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> He could bring one back for you! xoxoxo.


Now there's a thought. But it might be cold by the time he brings the coffee home.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Sorry you couldn't go to the festival this year, but you will be there next year! xoxoxo


Definitely. Rain, shine or freezing rain won't keep me away. This was the first one that I missed since they started.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from an extremely cold, cloudy and windy Wales. The wind is howling around the house like the middle of winter and it's so cold. They are promising us warmer weather but I'm not holding my breath. Nothing planned for today except keeping warm, although I've started another shawl with the yarn I bought in Norfolk. It's the Debbie Bliss Rialto Lace, lace edged shawl. So I shall stoke up the fire and retreat into my chair. Hope you have a warmer day than me although it doesn't sound too good in some places, that white stuff will not go away. xx


I'm itching to start something new, but all my cables are occupied, so I need to finish knitting something.
I even looked at getting some new cables from Amazon, but they wouldn't arrive until May 8, so that was useless.
I hope your weather warms soon. I'm sure you can use a lacy shawl anytime of the year.


----------



## nitz8catz

Mum is cleaning around me so I’ve got the message to move. Signing off for now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I'm itching to start something new, but all my cables are occupied, so I need to finish knitting something.
> I even looked at getting some new cables from Amazon, but they wouldn't arrive until May 8, so that was useless.
> I hope your weather warms soon. I'm sure you can use a lacy shawl anytime of the year.


Sounds like a good excuse to buy more needles.????????


----------



## lifeline

Hi ntzy, hope you are improving day by day.

I made a large pot of chili yesterday, so there's enough for today. Normally I serve it with rice, what can I do that's different today?


----------



## RookieRetiree

lifeline said:


> Hi ntzy, hope you are improving day by day.
> 
> I made a large pot of chili yesterday, so there's enough for today. Normally I serve it with rice, what can I do that's different today?


Over baked potato with sour cream. I like chili with macaroni too.


----------



## jinx

Some make chili hot dogs.


RookieRetiree said:


> Over baked potato with sour cream. I like chili with macaroni too.


----------



## jinx

He does bring me a cuppa if he is coming right home. It is never as hot as I like it. However, I drink it and say thank you because I appreciate his effort to be thoughtful. I could never wait until he comes back home for my first cuppa of the day.


nitz8catz said:


> Now there's a thought. But it might be cold by the time he brings the coffee home.


----------



## jinx

Thanks to you guys for mentioning Thunder over Louisville. I have never heard of it before. 
We sometimes do watch the Kentucky Derby just for fun.


binkbrice said:


> Thunder over Louisville which is the kick of to the Kentucky Derby Festival!


----------



## jinx

Glad you are continuing to get better. Hope the issue with your ear gets cleared up shortly.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:46 am EDT and 3'c (37'f). Quite a change from The weekend when it was double digit temperatures. We had awesome thunderstorms last night with tons of rain. The hydro kept blinking out and the kitties were scared of all the noise. An hour to the north of us, Peterborough had a blizzard!
> My shingles crusts are starting to shed so I guess I'm over that. I still have the dratted earache that started this all. I don't have a runny nose so I don't think it is an infection? But I have swelling and the ache that won't go away.
> I'm also starting to get bored with just knitting and crocheting! So I must be better.


----------



## jinx

We found out that official documents should not be laminated after I laminated my social security card and cut off a smidgen off the top to make it fit in the card holder. Now we have newer type cards so hope I will never need that card again.


nitz8catz said:


> I have my original birth certicate. It has been laminated. That was done by one of the government agencies that I interacted with as a child. They laminated everyone's birth certificate to protect it.
> Now, the government says that the laminated birth certificate are no longer valid, so when I went to get my passport, I had to get a new unlaminated copy of it, before I could get my passport.
> Annoying, yes. Unnecessary, yes.


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Some make chili hot dogs.


Thanks ladies for the suggestions. Will see what I can get


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> OK, memory failure. Try this


That's the one. Thank you very much. It's lovely, and it HAS to be in those colours.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I'm back...s and s came home about 4.45 and I stayed to make them a cup of tea. We lost a fish last night but the mollies have more than quadrupled since s and s went away . The way Stephen was moaning you'd thing it was our fault. I said apart from getting in the tank what the heck could we do.hes a morning Mickey.
> 
> I finished my book last night and it was a strain because my eyes were so tired, it's years since I've read such a lot of story in a fiction book. Fantastic. It's called DAUGHTER OF MINE by Anne Bennett . I think. Brilliant.
> 
> Well I'm going to have my tea now because I haven't had anything yet, with waiting for them to come home. Hope you are all ok, and that the norfolkites are still keeping their calm.....
> Luv u sisters


My calm is being severely tested, but holding on. Had tea in the Mayor's Parlour today, which was nice, but I ate too much.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Thanks. Your hugs help warm my soul, but I just turned up the furnace to warm my body. Mr. Wonderful just closed the blinds so we did not have to look at it. ⛄❄


Great idea. More warming hugs coming your way my chilly friend. xxxxx


----------



## lifeline

RookieRetiree said:


> Over baked potato with sour cream. I like chili with macaroni too.


Going with baked potatoes but with cheese not sour cream, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from an extremely cold, cloudy and windy Wales. The wind is howling around the house like the middle of winter and it's so cold. They are promising us warmer weather but I'm not holding my breath. Nothing planned for today except keeping warm, although I've started another shawl with the yarn I bought in Norfolk. It's the Debbie Bliss Rialto Lace, lace edged shawl. So I shall stoke up the fire and retreat into my chair. Hope you have a warmer day than me although it doesn't sound too good in some places, that white stuff will not go away. xx


It's another glorious day again here.


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> It's another glorious day again here.


It's lovely and sunny here, but still very cold, gloves and scarf needed. I feel very thankful though that we don't have anything like the ongoing weather jinx is living with. Jinx again I admire how you remain positive, you are a good role model, thank you


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's been so cold today. I've got my heating on again. I went to s and b and nothing happened there out of the ordinary. I had a little ride in johns new car, it's very nice. You can tell, I'm excited can't you NOT. Noose it's very nice.

Gave Karen and Andrew a drink, he is getting in so much better now. Took the dog on a lead a little way with using only 1 stick.

Jinks I'm so sorry you are still getting snow, you must be absolutely fed up of it and you don't moan about it. You just get on with it. You must be round the bend with it all. It WILL go. If I could breathe fire in it I would. Stay humorous like you are. It shouldn't be long now. Feel free to have a moan if you want, even a little swear word if it makes it better.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It's another glorious day again here.


Huh. xx :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

Good evening all! Sorry to be late on parade, have been out with DD and the gks today, we walked about 7.5 miles along the river Thames from Hammersmith to Putney and back. It was beautiful, even though DD walks too fast for me, but fortunately, the kids stayed back with me and she just stopped and waited every so often. Had l lunch in the most spectacular Wetherspoons, right on the water's edge at Putney. On the other side of the river is the most beautiful park with everything you could wish for! A really lovely day but I'm completely shattered now!!

Nitzy glad you are improving, get 100% very soon! Jinx, so sorry about your snow, it's just not fair but I hope you have a spectacular Spring/Summer to make up for it!! Jacky, keep piling those logs on and stay warm, a drop of TM might help, I'm having one in a minute! Lots of love to everyone else!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Great idea. More warming hugs coming your way my chilly friend. xxxxx


Congratulations on winning Pier of the Year for the second time xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! Sorry to be late on parade, have been out with DD and the gks today, we walked about 7.5 miles along the river Thames from Hammersmith to Putney and back. It was beautiful, even though DD walks too fast for me, but fortunately, the kids stayed back with me and she just stopped and waited every so often. Had l lunch in the most spectacular Wetherspoons, right on the water's edge at Putney. On the other side of the river is the most beautiful park with everything you could wish for! A really lovely day but I'm completely shattered now!!
> 
> Nitzy glad you are improving, get 100% very soon! Jinx, so sorry about your snow, it's just not fair but I hope you have a spectacular Spring/Summer to make up for it!! Jacky, keep piling those logs on and stay warm, a drop of TM might help, I'm having one in a minute! Lots of love to everyone else!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


Sounds like a good day out xxxx


----------



## jollypolly

I am watching news on tv and seeing the fire at Norte Dame. I am so sorry for France and all of you who love the cathedral.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! Sorry to be late on parade, have been out with DD and the gks today, we walked about 7.5 miles along the river Thames from Hammersmith to Putney and back. It was beautiful, even though DD walks too fast for me, but fortunately, the kids stayed back with me and she just stopped and waited every so often. Had l lunch in the most spectacular Wetherspoons, right on the water's edge at Putney. On the other side of the river is the most beautiful park with everything you could wish for! A really lovely day but I'm completely shattered now!!
> 
> Nitzy glad you are improving, get 100% very soon! Jinx, so sorry about your snow, it's just not fair but I hope you have a spectacular Spring/Summer to make up for it!! Jacky, keep piling those logs on and stay warm, a drop of TM might help, I'm having one in a minute! Lots of love to everyone else!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


Nice day


----------



## lifeline

jollypolly said:


> I am watching news on tv and seeing the fire at Norte Dame. I am so sorry for France and all of you who love the cathedral.


It looks dreadful doesn't it


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! Sorry to be late on parade, have been out with DD and the gks today, we walked about 7.5 miles along the river Thames from Hammersmith to Putney and back. It was beautiful, even though DD walks too fast for me, but fortunately, the kids stayed back with me and she just stopped and waited every so often. Had l lunch in the most spectacular Wetherspoons, right on the water's edge at Putney. On the other side of the river is the most beautiful park with everything you could wish for! A really lovely day but I'm completely shattered now!!
> 
> Nitzy glad you are improving, get 100% very soon! Jinx, so sorry about your snow, it's just not fair but I hope you have a spectacular Spring/Summer to make up for it!! Jacky, keep piling those logs on and stay warm, a drop of TM might help, I'm having one in a minute! Lots of love to everyone else!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


Sounds like a lovely if tough hard day out, did you get caught up in the protests, you know how well I know London? Enjoy your TM, I'm so pleased it went to a good home, will join you later. Put you feet up this evening. xxxx


----------



## jinx

You don't crochet? I guess because I only have one project going at a time I probably do not need the 5 or 6 sets of needles I have. Right now I am buying fixed needles. I just do not love any of the joins on any of my sets of interchangeable.


nitz8catz said:


> I'm itching to start something new, but all my cables are occupied, so I need to finish knitting something.
> I even looked at getting some new cables from Amazon, but they wouldn't arrive until May 8, so that was useless.
> I hope your weather warms soon. I'm sure you can use a lacy shawl anytime of the year.


----------



## jinx

Thanks for sharing your lovely day with us. It sounds wonderful to spend the day with your daughter and grandkids.



London Girl said:


> Good evening all! Sorry to be late on parade, have been out with DD and the gks today, we walked about 7.5 miles along the river Thames from Hammersmith to Putney and back. It was beautiful, even though DD walks too fast for me, but fortunately, the kids stayed back with me and she just stopped and waited every so often. Had l lunch in the most spectacular Wetherspoons, right on the water's edge at Putney. On the other side of the river is the most beautiful park with everything you could wish for! A really lovely day but I'm completely shattered now!!
> 
> Nitzy glad you are improving, get 100% very soon! Jinx, so sorry about your snow, it's just not fair but I hope you have a spectacular Spring/Summer to make up for it!! Jacky, keep piling those logs on and stay warm, a drop of TM might help, I'm having one in a minute! Lots of love to everyone else!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

lifeline said:


> It's lovely and sunny here, but still very cold, gloves and scarf needed. I feel very thankful though that we don't have anything like the ongoing weather jinx is living with. Jinx again I admire how you remain positive, you are a good role model, thank you


One of my favorite sayings is this also shall pass. I have been saying that a lot lately and leaving out the curse words that pop into my mind.
I am positive that when yesterdays snow melts we will not see any snow for several months. We may even get warmer temperatures and sunshine. I will try not to complain about the heat and humidity that is sure to come sooner or later.


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> I am watching news on tv and seeing the fire at Norte Dame. I am so sorry for France and all of you who love the cathedral.


I'm so glad my son lives far away from Paris although he does have to visit occassionally for business.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Thanks for sharing your lovely day with us. It sounds wonderful to spend the day with your daughter and grandkids.


Ditto from me, June! What a wonderful way to spend the day! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> I'm so glad my son lives far away from Paris although he does have to visit occassionally for business.


Me, too, Josephine! xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> I don't think I have ever had to stand on any Public Transport, I have always been offered a seat, usually by much younger people, and sometimes by school children.
> Although I have heard people saying that the young people are so disrespectful.
> I'm sorry that you had to stand on the train. xoxoxo


Put a tad of pepper under your nose and sneeze. Then someone might get up to avoid disease ????


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> He could bring one back for you! xoxoxo.


Hub use to sit in his vehicle, a limited edition looked like a truck/jeepish crv, read his paper and drink store bought coffee. I didn't 'getit' but now sometimes I read and drink my iced coffee in my crv and it's pleasant.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> I can understand that also, but I hope that it begins to settle down overtime, and eve actually disappears, so that he can relax a bit more, and enjoy life, with his new family! xoxoxo


I don't think a mind that is out of control can be controlled by a mind that is out of control. Like a mind can't make a broken leg heal faster. Good that you are patient with the disability


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> I don't think a mind that is out of control can be controlled by a mind that is out of control. Like a mind can't make a broken leg heal faster. Good that you are patient with the disability


Did you just call me crazy... LoL????

Just kidding, I am though so it's okay. I don't have Lisa's patience, but I'm trying. ????


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I'm itching to start something new, but all my cables are occupied, so I need to finish knitting something.
> I even looked at getting some new cables from Amazon, but they wouldn't arrive until May 8, so that was useless.
> I hope your weather warms soon. I'm sure you can use a lacy shawl anytime of the year.


 Could you put stitches on holders that look like long safety pins? I did that once to free my needle. I've cleared a few cubbies and found 3 projects on needles that haven't been worked on for over 10 years and don't know the pattern for 2 of them. I should have stored the patterns with the project.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Did you just call me crazy... LoL????
> 
> Just kidding, I am though so it's okay. I don't have Lisa's patience, but I'm trying. ????


Hehehe that's twice now that somebody has said I was patient I used to be not sure I still am!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I have my original birth certicate. It has been laminated. That was done by one of the government agencies that I interacted with as a child. They laminated everyone's birth certificate to protect it.
> Now, the government says that the laminated birth certificate are no longer valid, so when I went to get my passport, I had to get a new unlaminated copy of it, before I could get my passport.
> Annoying, yes. Unnecessary, yes.


Mine too... that's good to know. Did you have a charge for getting a new one?


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I'm itching to start something new, but all my cables are occupied, so I need to finish knitting something.
> I even looked at getting some new cables from Amazon, but they wouldn't arrive until May 8, so that was useless.
> I hope your weather warms soon. I'm sure you can use a lacy shawl anytime of the year.


Your itching to start something new... did you really say that! ????


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Glad you are continuing to get better. Hope the issue with your ear gets cleared up shortly.


Ditto Mav.


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> It's another glorious day again here.


Out here too, sun is peeking out after dinner. I ordered Mom 3 flats of Begonia's for her greenhouse, it should be colourful in there this year! xoxox


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> It's lovely and sunny here, but still very cold, gloves and scarf needed. I feel very thankful though that we don't have anything like the ongoing weather jinx is living with. Jinx again I admire how you remain positive, you are a good role model, thank you


She is a good role model isn't she, actually you all are. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Oh... I didn't know Janet was kidding! :sm12:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! Sorry to be late on parade, have been out with DD and the gks today, we walked about 7.5 miles along the river Thames from Hammersmith to Putney and back. It was beautiful, even though DD walks too fast for me, but fortunately, the kids stayed back with me and she just stopped and waited every so often. Had l lunch in the most spectacular Wetherspoons, right on the water's edge at Putney. On the other side of the river is the most beautiful park with everything you could wish for! A really lovely day but I'm completely shattered now!!
> 
> Nitzy glad you are improving, get 100% very soon! Jinx, so sorry about your snow, it's just not fair but I hope you have a spectacular Spring/Summer to make up for it!! Jacky, keep piling those logs on and stay warm, a drop of TM might help, I'm having one in a minute! Lots of love to everyone else!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


It is very beautiful your Thames is. oxoxox


----------



## Islander

Hey Polly, you know some good ones!


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! Sorry to be late on parade, have been out with DD and the gks today, we walked about 7.5 miles along the river Thames from Hammersmith to Putney and back. It was beautiful, even though DD walks too fast for me, but fortunately, the kids stayed back with me and she just stopped and waited every so often. Had l lunch in the most spectacular Wetherspoons, right on the water's edge at Putney. On the other side of the river is the most beautiful park with everything you could wish for! A really lovely day but I'm completely shattered now!!
> 
> Nitzy glad you are improving, get 100% very soon! Jinx, so sorry about your snow, it's just not fair but I hope you have a spectacular Spring/Summer to make up for it!! Jacky, keep piling those logs on and stay warm, a drop of TM might help, I'm having one in a minute! Lots of love to everyone else!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


Good to see pretty places. We get a decent day to tease us because then we have a couple of dismal ones. Rain/chilly yesterday and high wind/chilly today. I thought tree branches might come down so I stayed in. The pictures of Norte Dame are aweful.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> One of my favorite sayings is this also shall pass. I have been saying that a lot lately and leaving out the curse words that pop into my mind.
> I am positive that when yesterdays snow melts we will not see any snow for several months. We may even get warmer temperatures and sunshine. I will try not to complain about the heat and humidity that is sure to come sooner or later.


At least in cold times I can put on extra layers of clothing but on hot days once I take off all that's possible I'm usually still
Hot and air conditioning bothers my sinus and annoys me


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> I'm so glad my son lives far away from Paris although he does have to visit occassionally for business.


That is good. Hoping no one was hurt. Bad enough to lose such a special building.


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> Did you just call me crazy... LoL????
> 
> Just kidding, I am though so it's okay. I don't have Lisa's patience, but I'm trying. ????


No, I was saying the fellow has a confused mind and can't help himself. Sorry it sounded like I meant you. I didn't. You seem fine ???? And sound patient. On the other hand I'm on the edge. A couple of days ago My uncle phoned that my aunt who has beginning dementia has had a stroke and can't speak. I'm too far away to go to her. I took it hard but am getting afloat again.


----------



## lifeline

jollypolly said:


> That is good. Hoping no one was hurt. Bad enough to lose such a special building.


It looks like the main structure has been saved.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Hey Polly, you know some good ones!


Good ones? How so?


----------



## lifeline

jollypolly said:


> No, I was saying the fellow has a confused mind and can't help himself. Sorry it sounded like I meant you. I didn't. You seem fine ???? And sound patient. On the other hand I'm on the edge. A couple of days ago My uncle phoned that my aunt who has beginning dementia has had a stroke and can't speak. I'm too far away to go to her. I took it hard but am getting afloat again.


Sorry to hear about your aunt. Dementia is a terrible thing on its own. I cannot imagine what it is like with the added complication of a stroke


----------



## jollypolly

lifeline said:


> Sorry to hear about your aunt. Dementia is a terrible thing on its own. I cannot imagine what it is like with the added complication of a stroke


Thank you. Her hub is very caring and had nursing care at home but now I don't know if that will be possible. He said she is resting comfortably probably on meds. When I was growing up she did many things my mom couldn't do like take me to appointments or to fit a dress for my graduation. She was like a second mom or caring big sister.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> OK, memory failure. Try this


That's a lovely pattern. I wonder if I could work the stitches into a poncho pattern I have. I dream big.


----------



## jollypolly

lifeline said:


> It looks like the main structure has been saved.


Good news and I heard some statues were taken for cleaning so missed the fire.i read a story called The Library about a bad fire in the Los Angeles library which talked about fire in a big building ...not as big as this one tho.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a damp and misty Wales, but at least that freezing cold wind has gone I'm pleased to say, much better outside now not that I have anywhere to go. Plodding through the boring bit of my shawl at the moment, stocking stitch until I've reached 221 stitches. Boring. It keeps me out of trouble though and I can do it in the warm so it has its upside. Catch up time, see you later, have a good one. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a slightly misty Wales. Had a great time with Creative Chaos yesterday, lots of very creative embroidery and lots of chat. We are going to have a scrap challenge next month where I thrown a lot of scrap fabric on the floor and the ladies will then make something beautiful from it. This follows on from an anonymous WI lady delivering a large bag of fabric off cuts yesterday.

Today I am going to walk into town and get a few bits and bobs and then I have some work to do in my craft room. I'm in a sewing mood at the moment.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a lovely if tough hard day out, did you get caught up in the protests, you know how well I know London? Enjoy your TM, I'm so pleased it went to a good home, will join you later. Put you feet up this evening. xxxx


Hi Jacky, yes, we deliberately went to Victoria to change on to the underground as the protesters were - and still are - all around the West End. What a waste of police resources, feel sorry for the bus managers, having to redirect dozens of routes, never mind the poor commuters just trying to get to and from work!

Legs are complaining a it today but I wouldn't have missed it! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> One of my favorite sayings is this also shall pass. I have been saying that a lot lately and leaving out the curse words that pop into my mind.
> I am positive that when yesterdays snow melts we will not see any snow for several months. We may even get warmer temperatures and sunshine. I will try not to complain about the heat and humidity that is sure to come sooner or later.


I really hope this is the last of it for you, you've suffered stoically through it but it must have ground you down. I'm hoping you have perfect weather for you for at least the next 6 months!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Put a tad of pepper under your nose and sneeze. Then someone might get up to avoid disease ????


That made me laugh because it rhymes!! I might just go with a loud fake sneeze!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Could you put stitches on holders that look like long safety pins? I did that once to free my needle. I've cleared a few cubbies and found 3 projects on needles that haven't been worked on for over 10 years and don't know the pattern for 2 of them. I should have stored the patterns with the project.


Ah, so easy to be wise after the event.....!!!
:sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Your itching to start something new... did you really say that! ????


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Good to see pretty places. We get a decent day to tease us because then we have a couple of dismal ones. Rain/chilly yesterday and high wind/chilly today. I thought tree branches might come down so I stayed in. The pictures of Norte Dame are aweful.


It was perfect walking weather yesterday, a bit chilly when we stopped though! I believe they have saved the main structure of Notre Dame and the two bell towers but sadly, the spire has collapsed and lots of beautiful stained glass has been lost. :sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a dull but not too cold London! I am in the hairdresser's awaiting a trim and then to the cinema to see Wild Rose, review later! Hugs to you all!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## jinx

We are again getting moisture from up above with cloudy dark skies. I am very thankful it is not snow. Waiting patiently for Saturday as we should see some sunshine on Saturday and Sunday and then back to rain. How wonderful that the holiday weekend should be sunny and bright.


London Girl said:


> I really hope this is the last of it for you, you've suffered stoically through it but it must have ground you down. I'm hoping you have perfect weather for you for at least the next 6 months!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Hoping your aunt is comfortable. Glad she has a caring helpful husband. 


jollypolly said:


> No, I was saying the fellow has a confused mind and can't help himself. Sorry it sounded like I meant you. I didn't. You seem fine ???? And sound patient. On the other hand I'm on the edge. A couple of days ago My uncle phoned that my aunt who has beginning dementia has had a stroke and can't speak. I'm too far away to go to her. I took it hard but am getting afloat again.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad you have warmed up a bit. Cold and damp makes my old bones ache. How about you?


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp and misty Wales, but at least that freezing cold wind has gone I'm pleased to say, much better outside now not that I have anywhere to go. Plodding through the boring bit of my shawl at the moment, stocking stitch until I've reached 221 stitches. Boring. It keeps me out of trouble though and I can do it in the warm so it has its upside. Catch up time, see you later, have a good one. xx


----------



## jinx

Happy taco Tuesday to you.
Embroidery has changed a lot since I did it as a child. I stopped doing it because I thought it was something for that children did to learn how to handle needle and thread. I embroidered squares when I was a child and sewed them together into a crib size blanket. My daughter has that blanket and cherishes it. 


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly misty Wales. Had a great time with Creative Chaos yesterday, lots of very creative embroidery and lots of chat. We are going to have a scrap challenge next month where I thrown a lot of scrap fabric on the floor and the ladies will then make something beautiful from it. This follows on from an anonymous WI lady delivering a large bag of fabric off cuts yesterday.
> 
> Today I am going to walk into town and get a few bits and bobs and then I have some work to do in my craft room. I'm in a sewing mood at the moment.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## Xiang

For all those who would love to see a beautiful, sun soaked photo, with no snow within Cooee of the place; this is sunset, in my corner of the world, taken by a lovely lady, who I used to work with. I am going to Eyre Peninsular on Friday, for a couple of nights, visiting DD4 & her family, so will try and get a few more " Summer-like" photos for anyone who would like to see what that is like in the lead up to your Spring! ????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad you have warmed up a bit. Cold and damp makes my old bones ache. How about you?


Morning. No bones don't ache just the spirit with dull and cold weather, even it I don't go out just seeing the sunshine brightens my spirits. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. Yesterday I knit about half a strip for the afghan Flo requested. On Saturday she was at Hobby Lobby to purchase the yarn for the afghan. She did not have enough cash to purchase it all and was going to go back Friday to purchase it. I went online last night to see how many ounces were in I Love this Yarn. I was pleasantly surprised to see it was 30% off with free shipping. It went off sale at midnight. Of course I ordered it. Now just have to wait for it to be delivered. The strip I started will now become a scarf.


----------



## jinx

Beautiful picture. I learned my new word for today. Cooee is an interesting word. 
I have noticed our sunrise has a metallic bright pink color that I have never seen before. Very beautiful to witness, but I wonder what is in the air to cause that coloration.
Are you taking your camper when you go visiting?


Xiang said:


> For all those who would love to see a beautiful, sun soaked photo, with no snow within Cooee of the place; this is sunset, in my corner of the world, taken by a lovely lady, who I used to work with. I am going to Eyre Peninsular on Friday, for a couple of nights, visiting DD4 & her family, so will try and get a few more " Summer-like" photos for anyone who would like to see what that is like in the lead up to your Spring! ????????????????


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. No bones don't ache just the spirit with dull and cold weather, even it I don't go out just seeing the sunshine brightens my spirits. xx


I agree the sun makes everything better. I ask my doctor about the sun lamps. It does not seem to make a difference to me. She did not think much of them, but said it did not hurt to use them. Her thinking is the rays need to hit exposed skin and in cold weather most of our skin is covered. I guess that is maybe why I have read to allow the light to hit your eyes. Not looking directly into the light. Anyhow I plan to use the lamp while wearing minimal clothing.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Beautiful picture. I learned my new word for today. Cooee is an interesting word.
> I have noticed our sunrise has bright metallic bright pink color that I have never seen before. Very beautiful to witness, but I wonder what is in the air to cause that coloration.
> Are you taking your camper when you go visiting?


I don't know what would be in the air here anymore, as there are no industries next to this town that produce emissions, they have all left! Of course if there are any emissions in the atmosphere in this area, they could come from PL Pirie, or Whyalla, which are within a 200km Diameter from where the photo was taken; or it could just be a natural phenomenon, due to oils from native plants (I quite like this last possibility).
"*Cooee!* is a shout used in Australia, usually in the bush, to attract attention~, cfind missing people, or indicate one's own location. When done correctly-loudly and shrilly-a call of "cooee" can carry over a considerable distance. The distance one's cooee call travels can be a matter of competitive pride." Courtesy of Google Search - they say it much better than I ever could! ???????? :sm16:

Yes Jinx, we are taking our camper, it will be our first trip with it, & give us a chance to check it out properly. This will be the first ever caravan trip, that either of us has ever been on. Neither of our parents ever had a caravan, but they had tents. I don't think a caravan to sleep 5-6 children, and 2 Adults, would have been affordable for either set of our parents, so we used tents, or stayed with relatives. I am Looking forward to the experience tho! ????????☺


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> For all those who would love to see a beautiful, sun soaked photo, with no snow within Cooee of the place; this is sunset, in my corner of the world, taken by a lovely lady, who I used to work with. I am going to Eyre Peninsular on Friday, for a couple of nights, visiting DD4 & her family, so will try and get a few more " Summer-like" photos for anyone who would like to see what that is like in the lead up to your Spring! ????????????????


Lovely photo x


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photo x


Wish I could take the credit for it, but alas I cannot! ????????

I am going do a bit of Catch up now! 
Have a good day! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Definitely and it can get quite chilly here in the winter months. We saw that when we were down here in December. xxxooo


Sounds like it is very similar to my region! We have had temperatures down to about -5°C, possibly even Lower, but not every Winter, I'm not sure what we will have this year, but I will never get rid of my jumpers, or jeans; & I also have some fleece lined leggings, for when we get the occasional severely cold weather ...... I think you would possibly think it is still quite mild tho!????????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Hundreds is an understatement more like hundreds of thousands somewhere between 500,000 and 700,000 was the estimated amount of people that showed up that's a lot!


*WOW* ......... That is approximately a third of the population of my home State! Are all of those people from the one town (City), or from one State, or two? 
I keep forgetting that one of the larger cities in USA, probably has a larger population, than that in my entire country! ???????? :sm16: ????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Especially since it says the same exact thing!


Exactly!!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm22:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:46 am EDT and 3'c (37'f). Quite a change from The weekend when it was double digit temperatures. We had awesome thunderstorms last night with tons of rain. The hydro kept blinking out and the kitties were scared of all the noise. An hour to the north of us, Peterborough had a blizzard!
> My shingles crusts are starting to shed so I guess I'm over that. I still have the dratted earache that started this all. I don't have a runny nose so I don't think it is an infection? But I have swelling and the ache that won't go away.
> I'm also starting to get bored with just knitting and crocheting! So I must be better.


Don't be too anxious to return to work, you are getting better, but not there totally, YET; possibly a day or two, you will be ready!???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I have my original birth certicate. It has been laminated. That was done by one of the government agencies that I interacted with as a child. They laminated everyone's birth certificate to protect it.
> Now, the government says that the laminated birth certificate are no longer valid, so when I went to get my passport, I had to get a new unlaminated copy of it, before I could get my passport.
> Annoying, yes. Unnecessary, yes.


Sounds like every Govt, throughout the world, have more than their fair share of imbeciles! :sm06: :sm16: :sm04: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:41 am EST and 4'C (39'F). It's overcast.
I spent yesterday afternoon at the hospital again trying to get my referral to the ear-nose-throat specialist. The referral form from my April 6th time at the hospital was not in my file, so I had to go through being admitted and seen by the ER doctor to get a new referral. Unfortunately the ER doctor had a broken leg and was on crutches so he wasn't too fast. I was there for 3 hours so I could see him for 5 minutes. He had a look in my ear, said it was completely blocked and faxed off the referral. Now I have to wait up to 2 weeks to see the specialist. I'll be back at work by then. Although my ear feels better for the poking.
I picked up my crocheted flower blocks and finished the half blocks, and started some another flower block.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I have a gps app on my phone that isn't too bad. We used it in BC and I use it around here. It's called Sygic. There is a one time cost of $19 then I get lifetime map updates. And I carry my phone with me anyways.


Most of the young ones have, use Google Maps, which is updated continuously, & ct is included in the apps of all phones in Australia, & the best bit is that there is no additional cost to the consumers, & doesn't seem to make the same mistakes as a stand alone GPS; but DH much prefers our GPS machine, because of the larger screen. I think the gps only has a marginally larger screen, but it makes a huge difference to DH, because he is extremely short sighted, but I prefer to use my phone, because it is more accurate! ☺????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Now there's a thought. But it might be cold by the time he brings the coffee home.


True, I never thought of that! ????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Definitely. Rain, shine or freezing rain won't keep me away. This was the first one that I missed since they started.


It must really be a lot of fun.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Don't be too anxious to return to work, you are getting better, but not there totally, YET; possibly a day or two, you will be ready!???? xoxoxo


I'm scheduled to return a week from today. I think I'll be ready by then. I still need a midafternoon nap but I should be over that in a week.
The swelling in my face has finally gone down enough that I'm not chewing on the inside of my mouth and was able to eat greek gyros pitas for supper last night. And a baked potato with sour cream and cheese.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> *WOW* ......... That is approximately a third of the population of my home State! Are all of those people from the one town (City), or from one State, or two?
> I keep forgetting that one of the larger cities in USA, probably has a larger population, than that in my entire country! ???????? :sm16: ????


My little town has a population of just over 16 thousand. When we have Float your Fanny Down the Ganny, thousands more come from Toronto, all over the province and from the US. 
The Applefest celebration in Brighton is an even bigger celebration. I had a minor panic attack when faced with elbow to elbow people at that celebration. I'm ok with crowds, if I'm prepared for them. The first time that we went I didn't know how big it was.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I don't know what would be in the air here anymore, as there are no industries next to this town that produce emissions, they have all left! Of course if there are any emissions in the atmosphere in this area, they could come from PL Pirie, or Whyalla, which are within a 200km Diameter from where the photo was taken; or it could just be a natural phenomenon, due to oils from native plants (I quite like this last possibility).
> "*Cooee!* is a shout used in Australia, usually in the bush, to attract attention~, cfind missing people, or indicate one's own location. When done correctly-loudly and shrilly-a call of "cooee" can carry over a considerable distance. The distance one's cooee call travels can be a matter of competitive pride." Courtesy of Google Search - they say it much better than I ever could! ???????? :sm16:
> 
> Yes Jinx, we are taking our camper, it will be our first trip with it, & give us a chance to check it out properly. This will be the first ever caravan trip, that either of us has ever been on. Neither of our parents ever had a caravan, but they had tents. I don't think a caravan to sleep 5-6 children, and 2 Adults, would have been affordable for either set of our parents, so we used tents, or stayed with relatives. I am Looking forward to the experience tho! ????????☺


We used to use tents all the time, except for one time that we went into bear country and used a pop up caravan that time. Our old car overheated after pulling the lightweight caravan for hours. The pop up tent may have protected us from snakes but was useless for protection from the bear that came through our campground. The father of the other family that we were travelling with, drove off the bear with a camp chair.
Enjoy the caravan experience. And yell "cooee" a few times, just for the heck of it. :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I agree the sun makes everything better. I ask my doctor about the sun lamps. It does not seem to make a difference to me. She did not think much of them, but said it did not hurt to use them. Her thinking is the rays need to hit exposed skin and in cold weather most of our skin is covered. I guess that is maybe why I have read to allow the light to hit your eyes. Not looking directly into the light. Anyhow I plan to use the lamp while wearing minimal clothing.


We used to have a sun lamp that we set up in the living room, put on our summer clothes and soak up the light.
We used to get a lot more snow at our old house because it was on the lakeshore.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> For all those who would love to see a beautiful, sun soaked photo, with no snow within Cooee of the place; this is sunset, in my corner of the world, taken by a lovely lady, who I used to work with. I am going to Eyre Peninsular on Friday, for a couple of nights, visiting DD4 & her family, so will try and get a few more " Summer-like" photos for anyone who would like to see what that is like in the lead up to your Spring! ????????????????


You have a very pretty part of the world. I've always liked the water's edge.
Have a wonderful visit with DD4 and her family.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Happy taco Tuesday to you.
> Embroidery has changed a lot since I did it as a child. I stopped doing it because I thought it was something for that children did to learn how to handle needle and thread. I embroidered squares when I was a child and sewed them together into a crib size blanket. My daughter has that blanket and cherishes it.


My mum started me on embroidery to get me to stop running around the countryside and climbing trees. I can do it, but I've never had a passion for it.
Isn't it nice when a recipient cherishes your creation.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> We are again getting moisture from up above with cloudy dark skies. I am very thankful it is not snow. Waiting patiently for Saturday as we should see some sunshine on Saturday and Sunday and then back to rain. How wonderful that the holiday weekend should be sunny and bright.


Our weekend will be wet, but it will be a warm wet with double digit temperatures.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It was perfect walking weather yesterday, a bit chilly when we stopped though! I believe they have saved the main structure of Notre Dame and the two bell towers but sadly, the spire has collapsed and lots of beautiful stained glass has been lost. :sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


I heard they want to rebuild, but they were having trouble raising the money for the renovations that were already underway. And I'm sure that some of the artisans no longer exist. I wish them the best of luck in the endeavour.


----------



## Xiang

the time has come, when I must go to bed, so goodnight from me, & I hope everyone has a great day! I will have more to catch up with tomorrow! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly misty Wales. Had a great time with Creative Chaos yesterday, lots of very creative embroidery and lots of chat. We are going to have a scrap challenge next month where I thrown a lot of scrap fabric on the floor and the ladies will then make something beautiful from it. This follows on from an anonymous WI lady delivering a large bag of fabric off cuts yesterday.
> 
> Today I am going to walk into town and get a few bits and bobs and then I have some work to do in my craft room. I'm in a sewing mood at the moment.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


A scrap scramble. That's a new one on me. Sounds like it was fun.
Happy Tuesday.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Good news and I heard some statues were taken for cleaning so missed the fire.i read a story called The Library about a bad fire in the Los Angeles library which talked about fire in a big building ...not as big as this one tho.


That was a little bit of good luck.
I don't know why temporary sprinklers aren't mandatory when construction is underway. It seems like every construction project in Toronto ends up with a fire of some sort.


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> No, I was saying the fellow has a confused mind and can't help himself. Sorry it sounded like I meant you. I didn't. You seem fine ???? And sound patient. On the other hand I'm on the edge. A couple of days ago My uncle phoned that my aunt who has beginning dementia has had a stroke and can't speak. I'm too far away to go to her. I took it hard but am getting afloat again.


I was only teasing you Polly. Although the things I tend to take on do make me appear crazy sometimes. 
I am sorry to hear about your aunt . I hope very much that she recovers from it. I also hope you find a way to go see her. I greatly regret not going to see mine before she passed.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> That's a lovely pattern. I wonder if I could work the stitches into a poncho pattern I have. I dream big.


A mosaic poncho would be lovely.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> A scrap scramble. That's a new one on me. Sounds like it was fun.
> Happy Tuesday.


Sounds like a fun time! ????


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> No, I was saying the fellow has a confused mind and can't help himself. Sorry it sounded like I meant you. I didn't. You seem fine ???? And sound patient. On the other hand I'm on the edge. A couple of days ago My uncle phoned that my aunt who has beginning dementia has had a stroke and can't speak. I'm too far away to go to her. I took it hard but am getting afloat again.


I wish you some peace Polly.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Your itching to start something new... did you really say that! ????


Didn't think of it at the time. :sm17: 
I must be healing. :sm24:


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> My mum started me on embroidery to get me to stop running around the countryside and climbing trees. I can do it, but I've never had a passion for it.
> Isn't it nice when a recipient cherishes your creation.


I've loved learning to embroider. To me it is like painting with thread. There really is no limit to what you can try to do with it. 
I don't have a machine that does it like our lovely June. I wish I did though! 
One of the ladies from sewing circle keeps finding me jobs to put names on things lol. The funny part is she is a quilter and cross stitcher and I know she can embroider too.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Could you put stitches on holders that look like long safety pins? I did that once to free my needle. I've cleared a few cubbies and found 3 projects on needles that haven't been worked on for over 10 years and don't know the pattern for 2 of them. I should have stored the patterns with the project.


I'd post a picture of my project bags, but it's scary. I really should get my butt in gear and finish something. I usually pick a day once a year to frog old patterns that I'm never going to finish, but I haven't done that yet this year. I've also been trying to put all my stash in projects in Ravelry so I know where all my needles are. That, and taking pictures of what I'm working on so I can identify it.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> We used to have a sun lamp that we set up in the living room, put on our summer clothes and soak up the light.
> We used to get a lot more snow at our old house because it was on the lakeshore.


I certain understand lake effect snow living by Lake Michigan. I definitely will be trying the summer clothes and sun lamp next winter. I know so many people say the light helps them with the winter blahs that there must be something I can or should do to also benefit from it's fake rays.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:41 am EST and 4'C (39'F). It's overcast.
> I spent yesterday afternoon at the hospital again trying to get my referral to the ear-nose-throat specialist. The referral form from my April 6th time at the hospital was not in my file, so I had to go through being admitted and seen by the ER doctor to get a new referral. Unfortunately the ER doctor had a broken leg and was on crutches so he wasn't too fast. I was there for 3 hours so I could see him for 5 minutes. He had a look in my ear, said it was completely blocked and faxed off the referral. Now I have to wait up to 2 weeks to see the specialist. I'll be back at work by then. Although my ear feels better for the poking.
> I picked up my crocheted flower blocks and finished the half blocks, and started some another flower block.


Love the colours in the first picture, second one not so much, shingles left a real mess on you didn't they? Glad you're feeling better now though. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm scheduled to return a week from today. I think I'll be ready by then. I still need a midafternoon nap but I should be over that in a week.
> The swelling in my face has finally gone down enough that I'm not chewing on the inside of my mouth and was able to eat greek gyros pitas for supper last night. And a baked potato with sour cream and cheese.


That's great and you look so much better. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

DD is up and buzzing around now. A delivery guy came to the door and rang the bell.
I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> *WOW* ......... That is approximately a third of the population of my home State! Are all of those people from the one town (City), or from one State, or two?
> I keep forgetting that one of the larger cities in USA, probably has a larger population, than that in my entire country! ???????? :sm16: ????


People come from all over the world for The over Louisville. It's not just fireworks. They have booths with lots of fun stuff. And there is an air show that makes lots and lots of thunder! You pretty much hear it everywhere on both sides of the river. We went a few times when the kids were younger. But it is a parking nightmare, and getting home after is sitting in traffic for hours! 
So we don't mess with it anymore. I'm to old for all that walking, sitting on damp grass or watching fireworks in the rain. And we have never gone to the Kentucky Derby which is the whole reason behind thunder. .. makes millions of dollars for the state and kicks off the Derby.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:41 am EST and 4'C (39'F). It's overcast.
> I spent yesterday afternoon at the hospital again trying to get my referral to the ear-nose-throat specialist. The referral form from my April 6th time at the hospital was not in my file, so I had to go through being admitted and seen by the ER doctor to get a new referral. Unfortunately the ER doctor had a broken leg and was on crutches so he wasn't too fast. I was there for 3 hours so I could see him for 5 minutes. He had a look in my ear, said it was completely blocked and faxed off the referral. Now I have to wait up to 2 weeks to see the specialist. I'll be back at work by then. Although my ear feels better for the poking.
> I picked up my crocheted flower blocks and finished the half blocks, and started some another flower block.


That looks much better! So glad it's receding quickly . I'm sure it's not quick enough though ????


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:41 am EST and 4'C (39'F). It's overcast.
> I spent yesterday afternoon at the hospital again trying to get my referral to the ear-nose-throat specialist. The referral form from my April 6th time at the hospital was not in my file, so I had to go through being admitted and seen by the ER doctor to get a new referral. Unfortunately the ER doctor had a broken leg and was on crutches so he wasn't too fast. I was there for 3 hours so I could see him for 5 minutes. He had a look in my ear, said it was completely blocked and faxed off the referral. Now I have to wait up to 2 weeks to see the specialist. I'll be back at work by then. Although my ear feels better for the poking.
> I picked up my crocheted flower blocks and finished the half blocks, and started some another flower block.


Pretty flowers but your poor face looks sore. Gentle hugs xxxxx


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:41 am EST and 4'C (39'F). It's overcast.
> I spent yesterday afternoon at the hospital again trying to get my referral to the ear-nose-throat specialist. The referral form from my April 6th time at the hospital was not in my file, so I had to go through being admitted and seen by the ER doctor to get a new referral. Unfortunately the ER doctor had a broken leg and was on crutches so he wasn't too fast. I was there for 3 hours so I could see him for 5 minutes. He had a look in my ear, said it was completely blocked and faxed off the referral. Now I have to wait up to 2 weeks to see the specialist. I'll be back at work by then. Although my ear feels better for the poking.
> I picked up my crocheted flower blocks and finished the half blocks, and started some another flower block.


That is looking better, hope you are feeling better too.


----------



## lifeline

DH said why not go ahead and buy this https://muddandwater.com/collections/tunics/products/francoise-tunic-salsa-flower tunic when I had a 10% off voucher, but I decided to buy this little lot from John Arbon to make Cuthbert in John Arbon's THE ANNUAL. Looking forward to getting started


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> That is looking better, hope you are feeling better too.


On doing better, how are you doing now? xx


----------



## grandma susan

I've been to my over 60,s today where we had our Easter raffle. I won a chocolate egg. Maisie my little 7yr old friend had bought me and Easter egg for Easter. How cute is that eh? She says I'm her very best friend and she bought it with her own money, bless her. Then Pam another lady came in and said she'd brought me some brown large hens eggs, so I got half a dozen of them. All was fine, but then William came with his mam and sister. I think I've told you that William is 2 and a beautiful boy but that's just what he is, a boy, he's a b""""""r. And runs around everywhere. Well to be honest it does my head in. I don't really want to be pestered by him while his mum sits there and laughs. They aren't over 60. Why should I be bothered . I know I sound anti children but I'm not really. Anyway he was so noisy she phoned for his dad to come and collect him. So he went out of the room screaming his head off. I didn't win any money this week. So, all in all, I felt worn out when I got home. Sheila, our leader had done us a little buffet, so it was really quite nice. Loved the peace when I got home. I think I'm getting more anti social as I'm getting older.

I'm sure that's all my news for today, I've got something funny to tell you, but I'll save it for tomorrow night. Linky I hope no more snow has fallen. I'll catch up now.


----------



## linkan

lifeline said:


> DH said why not go ahead and buy this https://muddandwater.com/collections/tunics/products/francoise-tunic-salsa-flower tunic when I had a 10% off voucher, but I decided to buy this little lot from John Arbon to make Cuthbert in John Arbon's THE ANNUAL. Looking forward to getting started


Bravo DH lol... Not that I ever ask ????
They all look superbly squishable????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! Sorry to be late on parade, have been out with DD and the gks today, we walked about 7.5 miles along the river Thames from Hammersmith to Putney and back. It was beautiful, even though DD walks too fast for me, but fortunately, the kids stayed back with me and she just stopped and waited every so often. Had l lunch in the most spectacular Wetherspoons, right on the water's edge at Putney. On the other side of the river is the most beautiful park with everything you could wish for! A really lovely day but I'm completely shattered now!!
> 
> Nitzy glad you are improving, get 100% very soon! Jinx, so sorry about your snow, it's just not fair but I hope you have a spectacular Spring/Summer to make up for it!! Jacky, keep piling those logs on and stay warm, a drop of TM might help, I'm having one in a minute! Lots of love to everyone else!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


Thanks for the beautiful photos June, The top one is beautiful, I could stay there for a very long time! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> I've been to my over 60,s today where we had our Easter raffle. I won a chocolate egg. Maisie my little 7yr old friend had bought me and Easter egg for Easter. How cute is that eh? She says I'm her very best friend and she bought it with her own money, bless her. Then Pam another lady came in and said she'd brought me some brown large hens eggs, so I got half a dozen of them. All was fine, but then William came with his mam and sister. I think I've told you that William is 2 and a beautiful boy but that's just what he is, a boy, he's a b""""""r. And runs around everywhere. Well to be honest it does my head in. I don't really want to be pestered by him while his mum sits there and laughs. They aren't over 60. Why should I be bothered . I know I sound anti children but I'm not really. Anyway he was so noisy she phoned for his dad to come and collect him. So he went out of the room screaming his head off. I didn't win any money this week. So, all in all, I felt worn out when I got home. Sheila, our leader had done us a little buffet, so it was really quite nice. Loved the peace when I got home. I think I'm getting more anti social as I'm getting older.
> 
> I'm sure that's all my news for today, I've got something funny to tell you, but I'll save it for tomorrow night. Links I hope no more snow has fallen. I'll catch up now.


No you don't sound anti children. Or anti social. You went didn't you? And it's just that we are at an age that coming home after anything is a nice quiet relief.
One of our ladies at sewing circle has brought her grand daughter a few times. I was red faced upset that the little girl crawled all over everyone and then she told us.. " oh, she has head lice" ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I am watching news on tv and seeing the fire at Norte Dame. I am so sorry for France and all of you who love the cathedral.


I have never seen he Notre Dame in person, so can only imagine how the French must be feeling! It was, and will be again, a huge, & magnificent feature of France!


----------



## jinx

Nope, no snow today, only rain rain and more rain.
I understand about not liking wee ones running wild and being very noisy. We had a new mother that brought her baby with her to knitting group. The baby would cry and fuss. The mother would put the baby on the table with the yarn and knitting supplies and change her dirty diaper. Others ask the owner of the shop to request she not bring the baby.
The mother was furious. Wrote an awful review of the yarn shop on facebook. The shop owner threatened to sue her for the lies she wrote. The mother did take the message down. A totally unpleasant event. I am glad I was not there when that all happened.


grandma susan said:


> I've been to my over 60,s today where we had our Easter raffle. I won a chocolate egg. Maisie my little 7yr old friend had bought me and Easter egg for Easter. How cute is that eh? She says I'm her very best friend and she bought it with her own money, bless her. Then Pam another lady came in and said she'd brought me some brown large hens eggs, so I got half a dozen of them. All was fine, but then William came with his mam and sister. I think I've told you that William is 2 and a beautiful boy but that's just what he is, a boy, he's a b""""""r. And runs around everywhere. Well to be honest it does my head in. I don't really want to be pestered by him while his mum sits there and laughs. They aren't over 60. Why should I be bothered . I know I sound anti children but I'm not really. Anyway he was so noisy she phoned for his dad to come and collect him. So he went out of the room screaming his head off. I didn't win any money this week. So, all in all, I felt worn out when I got home. Sheila, our leader had done us a little buffet, so it was really quite nice. Loved the peace when I got home. I think I'm getting more anti social as I'm getting older.
> 
> I'm sure that's all my news for today, I've got something funny to tell you, but I'll save it for tomorrow night. Links I hope no more snow has fallen. I'll catch up now.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> One of my favorite sayings is this also shall pass. I have been saying that a lot lately and leaving out the curse words that pop into my mind.
> I am positive that when yesterdays snow melts we will not see any snow for several months. We may even get warmer temperatures and sunshine. I will try not to complain about the heat and humidity that is sure to come sooner or later.


Jinx, any complaints you might make about your weather, will almost certainly be echoed by each, and every one of us, at some point; so no need to keep those complaints to yourself, when we would either agree with you, or send commiserations for you, just to show that we understand! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I'm so glad my son lives far away from Paris although he does have to visit occassionally for business.


I was wondering how far from Paris, he lived! so glad he, & his family, were not affected by the fire! xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> DH said why not go ahead and buy this https://muddandwater.com/collections/tunics/products/francoise-tunic-salsa-flower tunic when I had a 10% off voucher, but I decided to buy this little lot from John Arbon to make Cuthbert in John Arbon's THE ANNUAL. Looking forward to getting started


Love the colours together, but I'm not too sure about the orange? Does that mingle in somewhere? Scarf looks lovely


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Put a tad of pepper under your nose and sneeze. Then someone might get up to avoid disease ????


That is a great idea, have you ever done that? ????????????


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> No you don't sound anti children. Or anti social. You went didn't you? And it's just that we are at an age that coming home after anything is a nice quiet relief.
> One of our ladies at sewing circle has brought her grand daughter a few times. I was red faced upset that the little girl crawled all over everyone and then she told us.. " oh, she has head lice" ????????????????


Omg.....


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Did you just call me crazy... LoL????
> 
> Just kidding, I am though so it's okay. I don't have Lisa's patience, but I'm trying. ????


Don't worry Ange, you will get there; simply because you love your daughter, & he has become one of your family. You have already shown him that you are there for him, as well as for Jen. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Hehehe that's twice now that somebody has said I was patient I used to be not sure I still am!


Lisa, you do a marvelous job! Not many people are told that they are doing a good job, with their children; They are told more often about the wrong things that they might be doing! I try to tell two of my girls, often, that they are good mothers - nobody ever said that to me, until my girls told me that I had raised them well. I also tell my other 3 girls that they are doing well, at whatever they are doing. I honestly believe that most people need to hear this, to help them gain confidence in what they do; but they are more likely to get negative feedback!????


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> I was wondering how far from Paris, he lived! so glad he, & his family, were not affected by the fire! xoxoxo


He's a couple of hundred miles away in the Loire Valley. X


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hi Jacky, yes, we deliberately went to Victoria to change on to the underground as the protesters were - and still are - all around the West End. What a waste of police resources, feel sorry for the bus managers, having to redirect dozens of routes, never mind the poor commuters just trying to get to and from work!
> 
> Legs are complaining a it today but I wouldn't have missed it! xxxx


Are the protests about Brexit, or something else?


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> On doing better, how are you doing now? xx


Coming along nicely thanks, I should be ready to go back to work next week


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:41 am EST and 4'C (39'F). It's overcast.
> I spent yesterday afternoon at the hospital again trying to get my referral to the ear-nose-throat specialist. The referral form from my April 6th time at the hospital was not in my file, so I had to go through being admitted and seen by the ER doctor to get a new referral. Unfortunately the ER doctor had a broken leg and was on crutches so he wasn't too fast. I was there for 3 hours so I could see him for 5 minutes. He had a look in my ear, said it was completely blocked and faxed off the referral. Now I have to wait up to 2 weeks to see the specialist. I'll be back at work by then. Although my ear feels better for the poking.
> I picked up my crocheted flower blocks and finished the half blocks, and started some another flower block.


Wow ... your face is looking so much better!
Those flower blocks look great also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm scheduled to return a week from today. I think I'll be ready by then. I still need a midafternoon nap but I should be over that in a week.
> The swelling in my face has finally gone down enough that I'm not chewing on the inside of my mouth and was able to eat greek gyros pitas for supper last night. And a baked potato with sour cream and cheese.


That is excellent, but will you have to get clearance from your dr, before returning to work?


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> I've been to my over 60,s today where we had our Easter raffle. I won a chocolate egg. Maisie my little 7yr old friend had bought me and Easter egg for Easter. How cute is that eh? She says I'm her very best friend and she bought it with her own money, bless her. Then Pam another lady came in and said she'd brought me some brown large hens eggs, so I got half a dozen of them. All was fine, but then William came with his mam and sister. I think I've told you that William is 2 and a beautiful boy but that's just what he is, a boy, he's a b""""""r. And runs around everywhere. Well to be honest it does my head in. I don't really want to be pestered by him while his mum sits there and laughs. They aren't over 60. Why should I be bothered . I know I sound anti children but I'm not really. Anyway he was so noisy she phoned for his dad to come and collect him. So he went out of the room screaming his head off. I didn't win any money this week. So, all in all, I felt worn out when I got home. Sheila, our leader had done us a little buffet, so it was really quite nice. Loved the peace when I got home. I think I'm getting more anti social as I'm getting older.
> 
> I'm sure that's all my news for today, I've got something funny to tell you, but I'll save it for tomorrow night. Linky I hope no more snow has fallen. I'll catch up now.


You don't sound anti children, you've gon somewhere where they shouldn't be! I sometimes went to a knitting group at the library and because it was in the holidays that I would go 1 woman took her child and kept telling her to watch how I was knitting :sm16:


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Bravo DH lol... Not that I ever ask ????
> They all look superbly squishable????


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Glad things are going smoothly for you. Hoping you continue to improve and are able to get back to work.


lifeline said:


> Coming along nicely thanks, I should be ready to go back to work next week


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We used to use tents all the time, except for one time that we went into bear country and used a pop up caravan that time. Our old car overheated after pulling the lightweight caravan for hours. The pop up tent may have protected us from snakes but was useless for protection from the bear that came through our campground. The father of the other family that we were travelling with, drove off the bear with a camp chair.
> Enjoy the caravan experience. And yell "cooee" a few times, just for the heck of it. :sm09:


We used to use it quite often, when we were kids, just for the heck of it; even tho we were travelling for 3 miles, or more, from our home (oldest child 10, youngest possibly 2 or 3), we apparently never got lost! ????????????


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Love the colours together, but I'm not too sure about the orange? Does that mingle in somewhere? Scarf looks lovely


Yeah it's a contrast colour for about 3rows of each section


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> You have a very pretty part of the world. I've always liked the water's edge.
> Have a wonderful visit with DD4 and her family.


I have always lived on, or very near, the coast; except for a short time (about 2 years) I lived the other side of our Flinders Ranges, and only came home on my days off. I hated living there, because I couldn't see the ocean! ????????????
Thanks, we will have a great time with DD4 & Family. We haven't seen them for more than a fortnight now, and we are used to seeing them a few times each week! I feel like I won't recognise them any more! Although intellectually, I do realise that I will recognise everyone instantly! ????????????????


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> Are the protests about Brexit, or something else?


Someone might have already answered this, it's about climate change and wanting the government to concentrate on this instead of the constant Brexit stuff


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Glad things are going smoothly for you. Hoping you continue to improve and are able to get back to work.


Thank you


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Are the protests about Brexit, or something else?


No this one was about climate change, pollution. and sustainable energy. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Coming along nicely thanks, I should be ready to go back to work next week


Oh dear, is that a good thing or a bad thing? xx :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> My mum started me on embroidery to get me to stop running around the countryside and climbing trees. I can do it, but I've never had a passion for it.
> Isn't it nice when a recipient cherishes your creation.


It is wonderful! So far I have given all of my DD's, except 1 & I am still making hers, and all of the DGD's, something that I have made, that they can keep for their entire lives; and smaller things that they can wear. The children Love getting things like that, when they are young, but then they get to an age that they don't want things made for them, so I let them know that it is ok, and I won't be cross with them, and I do understand what they mean! The eldest D G D is at that age now, she is 17! ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I heard they want to rebuild, but they were having trouble raising the money for the renovations that were already underway. And I'm sure that some of the artisans no longer exist. I wish them the best of luck in the endeavour.


Being the Devil's advocate here, but one would have thought that there would have been some kind of insurance on the building, and contents!!!
Two Billionaires have pledged a huge amount of money, somewhere around €30,000,000 (or perhaps more); towards the rebuilding.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I've loved learning to embroider. To me it is like painting with thread. There really is no limit to what you can try to do with it.
> I don't have a machine that does it like our lovely June. I wish I did though!
> One of the ladies from sewing circle keeps finding me jobs to put names on things lol. The funny part is she is a quilter and cross stitcher and I know she can embroider too.


She is helping you learn new techniques! xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'd post a picture of my project bags, but it's scary. I really should get my butt in gear and finish something. I usually pick a day once a year to frog old patterns that I'm never going to finish, but I haven't done that yet this year. I've also been trying to put all my stash in projects in Ravelry so I know where all my needles are. That, and taking pictures of what I'm working on so I can identify it.


That is an excellent idea, I think I might just have to begin doing that this year! I will begin this task after Easter. I think I might just
take it one step further, and also put all of my pattern books in Ravelry also, Then I might have an idea of where I might have stored them! :sm16: :sm16: ????????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I certain understand lake effect snow living by Lake Michigan. I definitely will be trying the summer clothes and sun lamp next winter. I know so many people say the light helps them with the winter blahs that there must be something I can or should do to also benefit from it's fake rays.


That is one thing I don't need to worry about, as I think my region might have more strong sun filled days, than any other region, on this planet. I am not 100% certain of that, but if it isn't correct, we must be very close to the mark! :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> DH said why not go ahead and buy this https://muddandwater.com/collections/tunics/products/francoise-tunic-salsa-flower tunic when I had a 10% off voucher, but I decided to buy this little lot from John Arbon to make Cuthbert in John Arbon's THE ANNUAL. Looking forward to getting started


What a beautiful tunic Rebecca it will look smashing on you. :sm02: Do you think I can talk June into getting 3 for me and plying them on top of each other when she comes out to have tea with me next time..

Those gradient greens are wonderful... my favourite color!


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> DH said why not go ahead and buy this https://muddandwater.com/collections/tunics/products/francoise-tunic-salsa-flower tunic when I had a 10% off voucher, but I decided to buy this little lot from John Arbon to make Cuthbert in John Arbon's THE ANNUAL. Looking forward to getting started


I like your choice much better than your DH's, but it was his suggestion that you buy something, it was obviously just the wrong something! ????????????


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, is that a good thing or a bad thing? xx :sm09:


Do you want to hear a bad thing... I just discovered I've been driving without insurance for a whole month.. talk about having a guardian angel. :sm16:


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I've loved learning to embroider. To me it is like painting with thread. There really is no limit to what you can try to do with it.
> I don't have a machine that does it like our lovely June. I wish I did though!
> One of the ladies from sewing circle keeps finding me jobs to put names on things lol. The funny part is she is a quilter and cross stitcher and I know she can embroider too.


As kids we used to have our own hoops and sewing baskets filled with beautiful embroidery threads from Coats and Clarke. My sister's was a big rats nest!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Do you want to hear a bad thing... I just discovered I've been driving without insurance for a whole month.. talk about having a guardian angel. :sm16:


Ooh you devil you. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> That's great and you look so much better. :sm01: xxxooo


It is healing very nicely. You didn't deserve that. xoxo


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> What a beautiful tunic Rebecca it will look smashing on you. :sm02: Do you think I can talk June into getting 3 for me and plying them on top of each other when she comes out to have tea with me next time..
> 
> Those gradient greens are wonderful... my favourite color!


I didn't know green was your favourite colour too, that's you, me and Lisa :sm02:

We'll let June see your post and see if she will offer :sm23:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh you devil you. xx :sm15: :sm15:


Now I need to find a way to get to the insurance broker. Mom's car now taken over by me... the reminders still go to her. Will have to change that. It's a rather big ticket fine. :sm22: xoxo


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Do you want to hear a bad thing... I just discovered I've been driving without insurance for a whole month.. talk about having a guardian angel. :sm16:


That shouldn't happen here, the insurance company contact us a month before it expires and if you don't get back in touch with them they automatically insure you for another year. I suppose that only happens if you pay by direct debit


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Someone might have already answered this, it's about climate change and wanting the government to concentrate on this instead of the constant Brexit stuff


Thanks for the explanation. there have been protests here, with Vegans, Vegetarians etc, trying to get people to stop killing other animals, for their meat, & have everyone become like them! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> No this one was about climate change, pollution. and sustainable energy. xx


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> That shouldn't happen here, the insurance company contact us a month before it expires and if you don't get back in touch with them they automatically insure you for another year. I suppose that only happens if you pay by direct debit


No we don't have a good system like that here, can't even get a broker to come to the house.... they aren't insured to do that! :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Do you want to hear a bad thing... I just discovered I've been driving without insurance for a whole month.. talk about having a guardian angel. :sm16:


I have done that on the odd occasion, never got pulled over though'????????


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh you devil you. xx :sm15: :sm15:


You made my day. I feel like the devil today.... watch out! :sm15: xox


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> No we don't have a good system like that here, can't even get a broker to come to the house.... they aren't insured to do that! :sm09:


Can you not do it on line? We don't even use a broker any more,we use comparison sites and get the best deal with which ever company offers


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> You made my day. I feel like the devil today.... watch out! :sm15: xox


Ooh I'm frightened now. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> No we don't have a good system like that here, can't even get a broker to come to the house.... they aren't insured to do that! :sm09:


Can you do. it online? We can do ours through an app, if we want too!


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Can you not do it on line? We don't even use a broker any more,we use comparison sites and get the best deal with which ever company offers


No... they have to see you sign, can't even email proof of self with copied ID and return forms signed in mail. No electronic signatures allowed either. xox


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Can you not do it on line? We don't even use a broker any more,we use comparison sites and get the best deal with which ever company offers


That's the same as ours also, I think.


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> That's the same as ours also, I think.


Perhaps I should shop around, my provider is the Province of BC, maybe privates have different methods.


----------



## Xiang

Well it is 5:00 am now,& I am finally getting a little weary, and am hoping it will be enough for me to get some sleep, before I go to my Craft Group. Our oldest member (88) had a fall on Saturday, & was transferred to Adelaide, because she hasbroken her elbow. I am hoping she didn't also break her hip! I hope to hear more news about her today! 
Good night all! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh I'm frightened now. xx :sm23: :sm23:


I can be fearsome when I want to be... Martha Stewart would say that's a good thing! :sm17: xoxo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Well it is 5:00 am now,& I am finally getting a little weary, and am hoping it will be enough for me to get some sleep, before I go to my Craft Group. Our oldest member (88) had a fall on Saturday, & was transferred to Adelaide, because she hasbroken her elbow. I am hoping she didn't also break her hip! I hope to hear more news about her today!
> Good night all! xoxoxo


Sleep well Judi, I hope your friend is ok. oxoxo


----------



## Islander

Not much of a Spring...Late Winter we were up to the high 60'sF and now we're getting low 40's and 50's. There goes a cord of wood.


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> DH said why not go ahead and buy this https://muddandwater.com/collections/tunics/products/francoise-tunic-salsa-flower tunic when I had a 10% off voucher, but I decided to buy this little lot from John Arbon to make Cuthbert in John Arbon's THE ANNUAL. Looking forward to getting started


Well done! :sm01: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> No you don't sound anti children. Or anti social. You went didn't you? And it's just that we are at an age that coming home after anything is a nice quiet relief.
> One of our ladies at sewing circle has brought her grand daughter a few times. I was red faced upset that the little girl crawled all over everyone and then she told us.. " oh, she has head lice" ????????????????


I would have been beyond upset by that! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> *WOW* ......... That is approximately a third of the population of my home State! Are all of those people from the one town (City), or from one State, or two?
> I keep forgetting that one of the larger cities in USA, probably has a larger population, than that in my entire country! ???????? :sm16: ????


Most are from the Louisville and Southern Indiana area but there are quite a lot that travel every year from far and wide just to be here for it!


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> I didn't know green was your favourite colour too, that's you, me and Lisa :sm02:
> 
> We'll let June see your post and see if she will offer :sm23:


I know I love them! ????


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> That made me laugh because it rhymes!! I might just go with a loud fake sneeze!!! xxxx


I was a POET and didn't KNOW IT ???? Loud fake sneeze would do it or at least shake'm up a bit.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Ah, so easy to be wise after the event.....!!!
> :sm09:


Sometimes I'm not wise even after the event.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> It was perfect walking weather yesterday, a bit chilly when we stopped though! I believe they have saved the main structure of Notre Dame and the two bell towers but sadly, the spire has collapsed and lots of beautiful stained glass has been lost. :sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


Stephen Colbert says the rose window is ok. I had him on and cable company did an interruption and I forgot to put him back on for Suzi.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Happy taco Tuesday to you.
> Embroidery has changed a lot since I did it as a child. I stopped doing it because I thought it was something for that children did to learn how to handle needle and thread. I embroidered squares when I was a child and sewed them together into a crib size blanket. My daughter has that blanket and cherishes it.


Embroidered items are very special I use to do the patterns bought in Woolworths. I like cross stitch now. Can't find needlepoint like I use to do.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> That was a little bit of good luck.
> I don't know why temporary sprinklers aren't mandatory when construction is underway. It seems like every construction project in Toronto ends up with a fire of some sort.


I was,thinking at least fire extinguishers on hand so it could be nipped quickly. Probably locked up with someone dependable having the key


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> I was only teasing you Polly. Although the things I tend to take on do make me appear crazy sometimes.
> I am sorry to hear about your aunt . I hope very much that she recovers from it. I also hope you find a way to go see her. I greatly regret not going to see mine before she passed.


Due to the dementia she doesn't recognize people. My friend says I should remember her as she was not like this..it's hard to know what to do..he says I couldn't navigate the huge place where I'd change planes due to my bad legs.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> A mosaic poncho would be lovely.


Good to know. I just started a baby afghan and have a hat, and top begun. Poncho is on my wish list.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I wish you some peace Polly.


Thank you. Tomorrow I might get the man to help me with the remaining things on the porch. I'd like some peace but not happening yet.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I'd post a picture of my project bags, but it's scary. I really should get my butt in gear and finish something. I usually pick a day once a year to frog old patterns that I'm never going to finish, but I haven't done that yet this year. I've also been trying to put all my stash in projects in Ravelry so I know where all my needles are. That, and taking pictures of what I'm working on so I can identify it.


I've started taking a picture of the pattern I'm doing so I won't forget where I put the actual pattern. It also makes it easy to have when I'm not home. My friend asked if I'm hiding Easter eggs which made me laugh hard. I'm telling her I've hidden the Easter cards I had planned to send but can't find. while looking for them I found the Passover card from last year, thanksgiving card, group birthday card, and a bunch of Halloween cards all missing when I had bought them to use in the past, I'm so annoyed because there were 10 or more really nice Easter cards chosen to be right for those people and all I remember is putting them in a Tupperware bin. I'll find them some other year.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy, misty Wales, the weather is supposed to get sunnier and warmer but it's not rushing to do either. Still plodding on with the st. st. bit of my shawl can't wait to get on to the lace bit. Have a good day, enjoy it if you can. xx


----------



## London Girl

Beautiful flowers from Chris and family!!


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright and mild London! Hope you are all well and happy, dear friends!!

The film was quite good, except for not being able to understand the very strong Glaswegian accents, could have done with subtitles! The girl, Jessie, Buckley has a great country voice, I give it 6/10!

I'm off to visit a friend today but will catch you all later! Lots of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Beautiful flowers from Chris and family!!


Gorgeous xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

A rather late good morning from a very sunny and mild Surrey. The weather is certainly warming up here and by the week end should be in the 20s.

I have been syncing my mobile and pc so now I can read my Kindle on the pc which is much easier.

As it is Wednesday we will go and do some shopping and get fish and chips. I have cancelled singing tonight as a lot of the ladies are away or busy with family and Easter preparations. Think I will make a simnel cake.

I also have to start thinking about what I need to take to Wonderwool it's only 10 days away.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Some spring photos..


----------



## jinx

Morning. It seems the weather is warming up on both sides of the pond. ????????
Thanks for my new word of the day. Simnel Cake is not something I have heard of before.????
Hope you enjoy your fish and chips on this nice Wednesday in April.????????


PurpleFi said:


> A rather late good morning from a very sunny and mild Surrey. The weather is certainly warming up here and by the week end should be in the 20s.
> 
> I have been syncing my mobile and pc so now I can read my Kindle on the pc which is much easier.
> 
> As it is Wednesday we will go and do some shopping and get fish and chips. I have cancelled singing tonight as a lot of the ladies are away or busy with family and Easter preparations. Think I will make a simnel cake.
> 
> I also have to start thinking about what I need to take to Wonderwool it's only 10 days away.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope the stocking stitch is coming to an end soon. I also enjoy the making the patterned part of the project and get bored with plain stitch. I often use variegated yarn to add excitement during the boring parts. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, misty Wales, the weather is supposed to get sunnier and warmer but it's not rushing to do either. Still plodding on with the st. st. bit of my shawl can't wait to get on to the lace bit. Have a good day, enjoy it if you can. xx


----------



## jinx

Thanks for sharing a picture of your gift. Tulips sure are a good sign of spring.????????


London Girl said:


> Beautiful flowers from Chris and family!!


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. It seems the weather is warming up on both sides of the pond. ????????
> Thanks for my new word of the day. Simnel Cake is not something I have heard of before.????
> Hope you enjoy your fish and chips on this nice Wednesday in April.????????


Morning Jinx. Glad it is getting warmer for you too. Luv n hugs xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope the stocking stitch is coming to an end soon. I also enjoy the making the patterned part of the project and get bored with plain stitch. I often use variegated yarn to add excitement during the boring parts.


Morning, well afternoon here now, about 16 more rows to go but with nearly 200 stitches a row it is going to take a little while. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## jinx

I am making lemonade out of lemons. At first I thought the short strip I made for Flo's blanket would work great as a scarf. Then I realized it is the perfect length for a blanket for a toddler. However, it is a gold color. Not a toddlerish color at all. However, the colors of the Green Bay Packers is gold, green, and white. It will make a wonderful blanket for a boy toddler. I hope the yarn I ordered will not take forever to get here. I have not even heard that it is shipped. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, well afternoon here now, about 16 more rows to go but with nearly 200 stitches a row it is going to take a little while. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I am making lemonade out of lemons. At first I thought the short strip I made for Flo's blanket would work great as a scarf. Then I realized it is the perfect length for a blanket for a toddler. However, it is a gold color. Not a toddlerish color at all. However, the colors of the Green Bay Packers is gold, green, and white. It will make a wonderful blanket for a boy toddler. I hope the yarn I ordered will not take forever to get here. I have not even heard that it is shipped.


Hope your wool comes soon. Xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:41 am EST and 4'C (39'F). It's overcast.
> I spent yesterday afternoon at the hospital again trying to get my referral to the ear-nose-throat specialist. The referral form from my April 6th time at the hospital was not in my file, so I had to go through being admitted and seen by the ER doctor to get a new referral. Unfortunately the ER doctor had a broken leg and was on crutches so he wasn't too fast. I was there for 3 hours so I could see him for 5 minutes. He had a look in my ear, said it was completely blocked and faxed off the referral. Now I have to wait up to 2 weeks to see the specialist. I'll be back at work by then. Although my ear feels better for the poking.
> I picked up my crocheted flower blocks and finished the half blocks, and started some another flower block.


Oh sweetie, you poor thing!!! Sorry about the waste of time at the hospital but hopefully, you will get to see the specialist sooner than you think!! Your crochet is beautiful!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I heard they want to rebuild, but they were having trouble raising the money for the renovations that were already underway. And I'm sure that some of the artisans no longer exist. I wish them the best of luck in the endeavour.


I do too but since reading something my son shared on Facebook, I too am wondering why, if they can raise all this money to rebuilt a cathedral, why is it so hard to raise money to help the world's poor and starving, Syrian refugees, endangered species and cancer cures. Just sayin'!!


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> DH said why not go ahead and buy this https://muddandwater.com/collections/tunics/products/francoise-tunic-salsa-flower tunic when I had a 10% off voucher, but I decided to buy this little lot from John Arbon to make Cuthbert in John Arbon's THE ANNUAL. Looking forward to getting started


Oooh, very nice and it's mostly green, what a surprise!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I've been to my over 60,s today where we had our Easter raffle. I won a chocolate egg. Maisie my little 7yr old friend had bought me and Easter egg for Easter. How cute is that eh? She says I'm her very best friend and she bought it with her own money, bless her. Then Pam another lady came in and said she'd brought me some brown large hens eggs, so I got half a dozen of them. All was fine, but then William came with his mam and sister. I think I've told you that William is 2 and a beautiful boy but that's just what he is, a boy, he's a b""""""r. And runs around everywhere. Well to be honest it does my head in. I don't really want to be pestered by him while his mum sits there and laughs. They aren't over 60. Why should I be bothered . I know I sound anti children but I'm not really. Anyway he was so noisy she phoned for his dad to come and collect him. So he went out of the room screaming his head off. I didn't win any money this week. So, all in all, I felt worn out when I got home. Sheila, our leader had done us a little buffet, so it was really quite nice. Loved the peace when I got home. I think I'm getting more anti social as I'm getting older.
> 
> I'm sure that's all my news for today, I've got something funny to tell you, but I'll save it for tomorrow night. Linky I hope no more snow has fallen. I'll catch up now.


I know what you mean about rowdy children, Wetherspoon's was full of them on Monday, screaming and running about. Neither my kids or grandkids ever behaved like that when we were out, like William's mum, their mum's just laughed!!
:sm14:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Nope, no snow today, only rain rain and more rain.
> I understand about not liking wee ones running wild and being very noisy. We had a new mother that brought her baby with her to knitting group. The baby would cry and fuss. The mother would put the baby on the table with the yarn and knitting supplies and change her dirty diaper. Others ask the owner of the shop to request she not bring the baby.
> The mother was furious. Wrote an awful review of the yarn shop on facebook. The shop owner threatened to sue her for the lies she wrote. The mother did take the message down. A totally unpleasant event. I am glad I was not there when that all happened.


That diaper thing is unbelievable!! Why do these doting mothers all assume that we all want to see their baby's offensive bum??!!! I'm glad the shop owner fought back!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Are the protests about Brexit, or something else?


Someone has probably already answered this but in case they haven't, they are protesting about climate change!! I hear a couple of protesters have glues themselves to the roof of a train car on the Docklands Light Railway!! :sm16: :sm22: :sm26:


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Someone might have already answered this, it's about climate change and wanting the government to concentrate on this instead of the constant Brexit stuff


Yep, you got there first!!! :sm02: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> What a beautiful tunic Rebecca it will look smashing on you. :sm02: Do you think I can talk June into getting 3 for me and plying them on top of each other when she comes out to have tea with me next time..
> 
> Those gradient greens are wonderful... my favourite color!


I would do that for you willingly dear but I feel I may have stretched them out of shape by the time they got to you!! You are right though, it is a very nice tunic!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Do you want to hear a bad thing... I just discovered I've been driving without insurance for a whole month.. talk about having a guardian angel. :sm16:


Oops, so glad you got away without getting caught or needing to claim!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Now I need to find a way to get to the insurance broker. Mom's car now taken over by me... the reminders still go to her. Will have to change that. It's a rather big ticket fine. :sm22: xoxo


You haven't been fined though, have you? I do hope not! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> No... they have to see you sign, can't even email proof of self with copied ID and return forms signed in mail. No electronic signatures allowed either. xox


I wonder why that it? As Lifeline said, we just renew ours online via the comparison sites unless you are on automatic renewal. You need to start a campaign, Trish to bring Canada in line with the Brits!!! xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Perhaps I should shop around, my provider is the Province of BC, maybe privates have different methods.


Is that like local government? All our insurance is done through private companies over here.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Sleep well Judi, I hope your friend is ok. oxoxo


...and from me!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Due to the dementia she doesn't recognize people. My friend says I should remember her as she was not like this..it's hard to know what to do..he says I couldn't navigate the huge place where I'd change planes due to my bad legs.


I think your friend could be right, your aunt would not want to put you in danger of being in pain or frightened by the journey xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I've started taking a picture of the pattern I'm doing so I won't forget where I put the actual pattern. It also makes it easy to have when I'm not home. My friend asked if I'm hiding Easter eggs which made me laugh hard. I'm telling her I've hidden the Easter cards I had planned to send but can't find. while looking for them I found the Passover card from last year, thanksgiving card, group birthday card, and a bunch of Halloween cards all missing when I had bought them to use in the past, I'm so annoyed because there were 10 or more really nice Easter cards chosen to be right for those people and all I remember is putting them in a Tupperware bin. I'll find them some other year.


Sorry Polly but you just made me laugh again, bless you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Some spring photos..


That all looks lovely, especially the heucheras which are looking a darned sight better than mine!! I dug them all up last Autumn and split them up - they didn't like it!! :sm16: :sm22: :sm13: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am making lemonade out of lemons. At first I thought the short strip I made for Flo's blanket would work great as a scarf. Then I realized it is the perfect length for a blanket for a toddler. However, it is a gold color. Not a toddlerish color at all. However, the colors of the Green Bay Packers is gold, green, and white. It will make a wonderful blanket for a boy toddler. I hope the yarn I ordered will not take forever to get here. I have not even heard that it is shipped.


Nice when you can work things out like that!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Congratulations on winning Pier of the Year for the second time xxxx


I think it's either the fifth or sixth time! We have to let others have a chance occasionally.


----------



## PurpleFi

Had my fish and chips and got a good result in the suprermarket. Half way through the checkout the machkne screen froze so everygjing had to go to a new checkout and for the inconvenience l received my wine for free. Result!


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> No, I was saying the fellow has a confused mind and can't help himself. Sorry it sounded like I meant you. I didn't. You seem fine ???? And sound patient. On the other hand I'm on the edge. A couple of days ago My uncle phoned that my aunt who has beginning dementia has had a stroke and can't speak. I'm too far away to go to her. I took it hard but am getting afloat again.


That's hard for you to bear. It's like a living death in a way. I'm sorry you cannot be with her though.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Beautiful picture. I learned my new word for today. Cooee is an interesting word.
> I have noticed our sunrise has a metallic bright pink color that I have never seen before. Very beautiful to witness, but I wonder what is in the air to cause that coloration.
> Are you taking your camper when you go visiting?


Cooee means hello. Usually said by Londoners when they walk into someone else's house for a visit.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:41 am EST and 4'C (39'F). It's overcast.
> I spent yesterday afternoon at the hospital again trying to get my referral to the ear-nose-throat specialist. The referral form from my April 6th time at the hospital was not in my file, so I had to go through being admitted and seen by the ER doctor to get a new referral. Unfortunately the ER doctor had a broken leg and was on crutches so he wasn't too fast. I was there for 3 hours so I could see him for 5 minutes. He had a look in my ear, said it was completely blocked and faxed off the referral. Now I have to wait up to 2 weeks to see the specialist. I'll be back at work by then. Although my ear feels better for the poking.
> I picked up my crocheted flower blocks and finished the half blocks, and started some another flower block.


Pretty flowers and, yes, you are looking better as well.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Had my fish and chips and got a good result in the suprermarket. Half way through the checkout the machkne screen froze so everygjing had to go to a new checkout and for the inconvenience l received my wine for free. Result!


In the right place at the right time!! Well done!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> Cooee means hello. Usually said by Londoners when they walk into someone else's house for a visit.


Speaking of walking into someones house. Is that a common occurrence in London? No one better enter my house without ringing the bell and waiting for me to invite them in. My children and grandchildren and great grandchild do walk in after ringing the bell and without an invite. I discourage them from doing that. I noticed on "Call the Midwives" how everyone walks into the home and announces themselves. I found it strange but thought by now things had changed.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Speaking of walking into someones house. Is that a common occurrence in London? No one better enter my house without ringing the bell and waiting for me to invite them in. My children and grandchildren and great grandchild do walk in after ringing the bell and without an invite. I discourage them from doing that. I noticed on "Call the Midwives" how everyone walks into the home and announces themselves. I found it strange but thought by now things had changed.


Still do it here with lose friends. Usually go in the kitchen door.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Speaking of walking into someones house. Is that a common occurrence in London? No one better enter my house without ringing the bell and waiting for me to invite them in. My children and grandchildren and great grandchild do walk in after ringing the bell and without an invite. I discourage them from doing that. I noticed on "Call the Midwives" how everyone walks into the home and announces themselves. I found it strange but thought by now things had changed.


NO!!! I think back in the 'old days' and in the poorer areas, people used to do that but I think our reaction now would be the same as yours!! Having said that, I have an ex-friend who once walked in my back gate and knocked on the back door. She got no answer and so just walked in. I was out and my DH was at the computer with headphones on, she walked up behind him and tapped him on the shoulder. Poor man nearly had a heart attack!! Result? She is no longer a friend (there were other issues) and the back door or the back gate are always locked!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Still do it here with lose friends. Usually go in the kitchen door.


I hope you don't count me as one of your 'lose' friends!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Sorry I'm late girls, I'm at Stephens and he didn't get in from work until late so that's why I'm late. Nothing's really happened today, I met sue for coffee, and got Albert some flowers for to take tomorrow. I've no news so I won't waste your time. I'll do some catch up.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Sorry I'm late girls, I'm at Stephens and he didn't get in from work until late so that's why I'm late. Nothing's really happened today, I met sue for coffee, and got Albert some flowers for to take tomorrow. I've no news so I won't waste your time. I'll do some catch up.


Thought you were going to tell us something funny tonight? xx


----------



## linkan

Immediate family and closest friends are welcome to walk in at my house. The only place I just walk in is my parents house. I know our friend Marla tells everyone to just come on in, but that's usually if she is expecting you.

We keep our doors locked all the time, crime has gone up considerably in our little town from when we first moved here. 
It's a shame. We use to never lock out car or our house. Can't be like that anymore. Everyone who is allowed to just walk in has a key.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I do too but since reading something my son shared on Facebook, I too am wondering why, if they can raise all this money to rebuilt a cathedral, why is it so hard to raise money to help the world's poor and starving, Syrian refugees, endangered species and cancer cures. Just sayin'!!


I agree 100% I never understood either!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I agree 100% I never understood either!


Because those things don't make money. Tourism in a city is a huge money maker. Isn't that always what it comes down to? Money.


----------



## linkan

Gorgeous flowers Josephine ???????? great luck on the wine too.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Because those things don't make money. Tourism in a city is a huge money maker. Isn't that always what it comes down to? Money.


Yes your right that's sad!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Yes your right that's sad!


And basically wrong when you think about. xx :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I hope you don't count me as one of your 'lose' friends!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Sorry the c fell off the front. Typolitis strikes again. Xx


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> And basically wrong when you think about. xx :sm16:


Yes that's where I was going with!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Yes that's where I was going with!


I shall probably be shot down in flames for saying this but when things like this get priority over disease and poverty it really annoys me, a bit like all the money people spend on finding out things in outer space when there is so much to be done on our own planet. I'll get off my soap box now. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I shall probably be shot down in flames for saying this but when things like this get priority over disease and poverty it really annoys me, a bit like all the money people spend on finding out things in outer space when there is so much to be done on our own planet. I'll get off my soap box now. xx


I quite agree. X


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Due to the dementia she doesn't recognize people. My friend says I should remember her as she was not like this..it's hard to know what to do..he says I couldn't navigate the huge place where I'd change planes due to my bad legs.


Polly, advice is good so that you can have something to think on, to make your own decision, from all innformation that you have on hand. I THINK most airports would have wheelchairs on hand, to assist those with ambulatory problems; it might be an idea to check these things for yourself, If you want to see your Aunt - especially if you haven't seen them for awhile. I visited all of my Aunts & Uncles, regardless of their level of dementia, because we always had a lot to do with them, during my childhood, and young adulthood.

I say this because the other side of the coin, is to not see your relative again, and regretting your decision to not visit while it is possible. ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Beautiful flowers from Chris and family!!


Very nice! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Some spring photos..


Wonderful Spring photos! xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> A rather late good morning from a very sunny and mild Surrey. The weather is certainly warming up here and by the week end should be in the 20s.
> 
> I have been syncing my mobile and pc so now I can read my Kindle on the pc which is much easier.
> 
> As it is Wednesday we will go and do some shopping and get fish and chips. I have cancelled singing tonight as a lot of the ladies are away or busy with family and Easter preparations. Think I will make a simnel cake.
> 
> I also have to start thinking about what I need to take to Wonderwool it's only 10 days away.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Making things easier to do, is always a good thing.
Roll on Wonderwool! Xxx


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> I shall probably be shot down in flames for saying this but when things like this get priority over disease and poverty it really annoys me, a bit like all the money people spend on finding out things in outer space when there is so much to be done on our own planet. I'll get off my soap box now. xx


I have said the same thing very recently carry on!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I do too but since reading something my son shared on Facebook, I too am wondering why, if they can raise all this money to rebuilt a cathedral, why is it so hard to raise money to help the world's poor and starving, Syrian refugees, endangered species and cancer cures. Just sayin'!!


I agree! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I shall probably be shot down in flames for saying this but when things like this get priority over disease and poverty it really annoys me, a bit like all the money people spend on finding out things in outer space when there is so much to be done on our own planet. I'll get off my soap box now. xx


I agree! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Hi all. We got back to Seattle last night after an uneventful flight. Welcomed with rain. But had a lovely spring day today. Been busy sorting things out here and cleaning up a bit in the construction zone this house is in and ran a few errands, too. Busy but good day. Tomorrow I head down to Olympia for an overnight visit with my parents and sister. That's my news for now. I hope you all have s great day tomorrow. Love you all lots! :sm01: ????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I shall probably be shot down in flames for saying this but when things like this get priority over disease and poverty it really annoys me, a bit like all the money people spend on finding out things in outer space when there is so much to be done on our own planet. I'll get off my soap box now. xx


As you will have gathered from my previous post, I totally agree with you! xxxx


----------



## linkan

I think we are all in agreement. Space travel is cool and interesting, but at what cost when the homeless line the streets, and hunger is a major dilemma for many Nations. We can put people on the moon , but we can't provide clean water to people in Africa and other parts of the world as well. 

There are commercials every 20 minutes begging for help for people, animals, for medicine, food...
And still our governments will spend fortunes to build stadiums , and we pay athletes millions to dribble a ball. .
It all comes back to.. Money.
The highest return for their buck isn't in helping people . If the poor and the old die it actually saves them money. 

It sickens me. . 
Sorry... Soap box put away.
Xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> As you will have gathered from my previous post, I totally agree with you! xxxx


Morning, you're on nice and early this morning, what has the day got in store for you? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I think we are all in agreement. Space travel is cool and interesting, but at what cost when the homeless line the streets, and hunger is a major dilemma for many Nations. We can put people in the moon but we can't provide


I'm pleased to see I'm not the only one who feels like this. I know it's a terrible thing that happened but (I'll duck when I say this) it's only a building, no-one was hurt and yet people were out on the streets crying. Oh I give up. xx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm pleased to see I'm not the only one who feels like this. I know it's a terrible thing that happened but (I'll duck when I say this) it's only a building, no-one was hurt and yet people were out on the streets crying. Oh I give up. xx


I understand it's a national treasure. But priorities people ! Right?!


----------



## linkan

I should probably try to get a few hours sleep before I have to take Jen back to the doctor. 
Hope you all have a blessedly wonderful day ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a misty Wales but it looks as though it is going to clear up and we could be in line for a lovely day. Off shopping later (sorry jynx and it is only Thursday), hopefully it won't be so busy as tomorrow. Finished the boring bit of my shawl and as is my way read the rest of the pattern, oh help not sure I am going to be able to get my head around it. Will give it a go but not sure I will succeed, might find myself in the frog pond. Have a lovely day. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I quite agree. X


Especially when you consider that the church has more money than most! Just had a lively discussion with DH on this subject, he says it's the benefactors money and they can do what they like with it!! :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Hi all. We got back to Seattle last night after an uneventful flight. Welcomed with rain. But had a lovely spring day today. Been busy sorting things out here and cleaning up a bit in the construction zone this house is in and ran a few errands, too. Busy but good day. Tomorrow I head down to Olympia for an overnight visit with my parents and sister. That's my news for now. I hope you all have s great day tomorrow. Love you all lots! :sm01: ????


Glad you got there safely, have a good and safe trip and say 'Hi' to your folks for us!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I think we are all in agreement. Space travel is cool and interesting, but at what cost when the homeless line the streets, and hunger is a major dilemma for many Nations. We can put people on the moon , but we can't provide clean water to people in Africa and other parts of the world as well.
> 
> There are commercials every 20 minutes begging for help for people, animals, for medicine, food...
> And still our governments will spend fortunes to build stadiums , and we pay athletes millions to dribble a ball. .
> It all comes back to.. Money.
> The highest return for their buck isn't in helping people . If the poor and the old die it actually saves them money.
> 
> It sickens me. .
> Sorry... Soap box put away.
> Xoxo


Very well put love and, of course, I agree with you totally!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I do too but since reading something my son shared on Facebook, I too am wondering why, if they can raise all this money to rebuilt a cathedral, why is it so hard to raise money to help the world's poor and starving, Syrian refugees, endangered species and cancer cures. Just sayin'!!


I agree wholeheartedly with you, on this!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, you're on nice and early this morning, what has the day got in store for you? xxxx


Good morning Jacky!! I posted that while I was up making coffee to take back to bed!! Not doing much exciting today, the front garden needs some attention, as does my kitchen so it will be work this morning and sewing this afternoon methinks!! How about you? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I should probably try to get a few hours sleep before I have to take Jen back to the doctor.
> Hope you all have a blessedly wonderful day ????


Hope you got some shut-eye and that the trip to the doctor with Jen is a happy one!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning.
I hope you enjoy your visit with your family. Nice you had a lovely spring day. I have almost forgot what a nice spring day feels like.


Miss Pam said:


> Hi all. We got back to Seattle last night after an uneventful flight. Welcomed with rain. But had a lovely spring day today. Been busy sorting things out here and cleaning up a bit in the construction zone this house is in and ran a few errands, too. Busy but good day. Tomorrow I head down to Olympia for an overnight visit with my parents and sister. That's my news for now. I hope you all have s great day tomorrow. Love you all lots! :sm01: ????


----------



## jinx

Hearing from you is never a waste of time. I enjoy hearing about your day and your family. Family includes the fish and gerbil.


grandma susan said:


> Sorry I'm late girls, I'm at Stephens and he didn't get in from work until late so that's why I'm late. Nothing's really happened today, I met sue for coffee, and got Albert some flowers for to take tomorrow. I've no news so I won't waste your time. I'll do some catch up.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I know what you mean about rowdy children, Wetherspoon's was full of them on Monday, screaming and running about. Neither my kids or grandkids ever behaved like that when we were out, like William's mum, their mum's just laughed!!
> :sm14:


I haven't met the problem of small childrens behaviour yet; there is only one child that visits us, & that is with her mum ..... and I think she might be a bit overwhelmed with all of the grandma's there!


----------



## jinx

Morning. Yikes, I confused myself as we had taco's yesterday. Taco's are only to be served on Tuesday. I agree about shopping earlier this week. Harold will be picking up my grocery order this a.m. 
Think positive about your shawl. You are an experienced knitter and can do it. Lifelines and markers have saved me many times.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a misty Wales but it looks as though it is going to clear up and we could be in line for a lovely day. Off shopping later (sorry jynx and it is only Thursday), hopefully it won't be so busy as tomorrow. Finished the boring bit of my shawl and as is my way read the rest of the pattern, oh help not sure I am going to be able to get my head around it. Will give it a go but not sure I will succeed, might find myself in the frog pond. Have a lovely day. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all!! Today is Maundy Thursday and I was interested to read this article so thought I would share it with you!

https://inews.co.uk/light-relief/offbeat/maundy-thursday-2019-meaning-when-date-queen-money-easter-holy-week/


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Someone has probably already answered this but in case they haven't, they are protesting about climate change!! I hear a couple of protesters have glues themselves to the roof of a train car on the Docklands Light Railway!! :sm16: :sm22: :sm26:


Now that could be a little dangerous, or do protesters of anything not care about things like that!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Now that could be a little dangerous, or do protesters of anything not care about things like that!!


Well, of course the train was stationary at the time!! However, the police unglued them and they were arrested. Their plan didn't have much effect because there are multiple platforms at this station so the trains just cam and went almost as usual! Some protesters do indeed risk life and limb - and arrest - for their cause but this particular protest seems to have caught people's imagination. Apparently, folks on their way to work have stopped and joined in the protest!!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I wonder why that it? As Lifeline said, we just renew ours online via the comparison sites unless you are on automatic renewal. You need to start a campaign, Trish to bring Canada in line with the Brits!!! xxxx :sm23:


And the Aussies!!


----------



## jinx

Morning from my cloudy little corner of the world. We are at 50 (10) degrees and getting colder as the day goes on. I am anxiously awaiting for my yarn to arrive. It was shipped yesterday. Interestingly some times orders are delivered within a day and other times it takes 5 days after shipping to arrive at my door. I will be doing more decluttering today. I have to revisit a linen closet. As I cleaned bedroom closets and kitchen cupboards I put extra things in the linen closet. I sort of gave those things a reprieve before I tossed them or gave them a permanent home. It is kinda funny as what I am removing is so the kids will not have to deal with a lot of junk. What I remove Flo takes to thrift shops. Except many of the things end up in her home or her mothers.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> That all looks lovely, especially the heucheras which are looking a darned sight better than mine!! I dug them all up last Autumn and split them up - they didn't like it!! :sm16: :sm22: :sm13: xxxx


June, I found that some plants just do not like be disturbed ....... I had a beautiful Bird of Paradise plant, but it was in a place where it couldn't be appreciated; so we attempted to move it, but it definitely didn't like being moved ...... it never recovered, and we lost it! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Had my fish and chips and got a good result in the suprermarket. Half way through the checkout the machkne screen froze so everygjing had to go to a new checkout and for the inconvenience l received my wine for free. Result!


WOW ...... that was definitely a bonus for you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> NO!!! I think back in the 'old days' and in the poorer areas, people used to do that but I think our reaction now would be the same as yours!! Having said that, I have an ex-friend who once walked in my back gate and knocked on the back door. She got no answer and so just walked in. I was out and my DH was at the computer with headphones on, she walked up behind him and tapped him on the shoulder. Poor man nearly had a heart attack!! Result? She is no longer a friend (there were other issues) and the back door or the back gate are always locked!!


No one can walk into my house, and with all of the ice users around now; I wouldn't want them too be able to do that, unless it is one of my family! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> June, I found that some plants just do not like be disturbed ....... I had a beautiful Bird of Paradise plant, but it was in a place where it couldn't be appreciated; so we attempted to move it, but it definitely didn't like being moved ...... it never recovered, and we lost it! ????????????


Can't do right for doing wrong, can we?! My heucheras looked quite unhappy to be so big and tatty so I thought I'd help. They are coming along but very slowly, watch this space!! xx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I shall probably be shot down in flames for saying this but when things like this get priority over disease and poverty it really annoys me, a bit like all the money people spend on finding out things in outer space when there is so much to be done on our own planet. I'll get off my soap box now. xx


I totally agree with you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Hi all. We got back to Seattle last night after an uneventful flight. Welcomed with rain. But had a lovely spring day today. Been busy sorting things out here and cleaning up a bit in the construction zone this house is in and ran a few errands, too. Busy but good day. Tomorrow I head down to Olympia for an overnight visit with my parents and sister. That's my news for now. I hope you all have s great day tomorrow. Love you all lots! :sm01: ????


Enjoy your visit with your family, we are heading for off for a couple of days at DD4's new place of abode, with two of her sisters, aplus the family of one of those sisters. Just hope DD5 has a good trip up from Adelaide! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I think we are all in agreement. Space travel is cool and interesting, but at what cost when the homeless line the streets, and hunger is a major dilemma for many Nations. We can put people on the moon , but we can't provide clean water to people in Africa and other parts of the world as well.
> 
> There are commercials every 20 minutes begging for help for people, animals, for medicine, food...
> And still our governments will spend fortunes to build stadiums , and we pay athletes millions to dribble a ball. .
> It all comes back to.. Money.
> The highest return for their buck isn't in helping people . If the poor and the old die it actually saves them money.
> 
> It sickens me. .
> Sorry... Soap box put away.
> Xoxo


I think we all agree with you there also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm pleased to see I'm not the only one who feels like this. I know it's a terrible thing that happened but (I'll duck when I say this) it's only a building, no-one was hurt and yet people were out on the streets crying. Oh I give up. xx


Let's face it Jacki, there is little, or no, Social Justice; when it all comes to the crunch!!! :sm16: ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm pleased to see I'm not the only one who feels like this. I know it's a terrible thing that happened but (I'll duck when I say this) it's only a building, no-one was hurt and yet people were out on the streets crying. Oh I give up. xx





linkan said:


> I understand it's a national treasure. But priorities people ! Right?!


Absolutely correct, I find it absolutely ridiculous, the priorities are wrong; *ALL* over the world, and at the highest levels!!!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I should probably try to get a few hours sleep before I have to take Jen back to the doctor.
> Hope you all have a blessedly wonderful day ????


I hope you were able to get some more sleep, I have found that more sleep helps to keep one's brain clear, and alert!????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a misty Wales but it looks as though it is going to clear up and we could be in line for a lovely day. Off shopping later (sorry jynx and it is only Thursday), hopefully it won't be so busy as tomorrow. Finished the boring bit of my shawl and as is my way read the rest of the pattern, oh help not sure I am going to be able to get my head around it. Will give it a go but not sure I will succeed, might find myself in the frog pond. Have a lovely day. xx


I use the frog pond as a learning experience, because if I am doing a pattern stitch, that is new to me, I will be in the frog pond so much ..... that I might as well move there for a while; at least until I have mastered the new stitch, or technique! So I might just see you there, and we can have a few drinks together, to make things more interesting!!???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

A rather late good morning from a sunny and warm Surrey. Going to have a lazy day today, maybe even sit in the garden and weave.

Judi and Pam wishing you safe travels. 

At least the protesters have changed from Global Warming to climate change, but what they don't seem to realise is that the world's climate is always changing and has done for millions of years. I agree that we should be more conscious of what we are using and how it is disposed of, especially plastic. And I am trying to co my bit by reusing as much stuff as possible. OK enough of the soapbox.

Hope you all have a happy Maundy Thursday.. Thanks June for the info about the Maundy money. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well, of course the train was stationary at the time!! However, the police unglued them and they were arrested. Their plan didn't have much effect because there are multiple platforms at this station so the trains just cam and went almost as usual! Some protesters do indeed risk life and limb - and arrest - for their cause but this particular protest seems to have caught people's imagination. Apparently, folks on their way to work have stopped and joined in the protest!!


Yes I did know it would have been stationary, I was just being a bit facetious about it! ???????????????????????????????? ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning from my cloudy little corner of the world. We are at 50 (10) degrees and getting colder as the day goes on. I am anxiously awaiting for my yarn to arrive. It was shipped yesterday. Interestingly some times orders are delivered within a day and other times it takes 5 days after shipping to arrive at my door. I will be doing more decluttering today. I have to revisit a linen closet. As I cleaned bedroom closets and kitchen cupboards I put extra things in the linen closet. I sort of gave those things a reprieve before I tossed them or gave them a permanent home. It is kinda funny as what I am removing is so the kids will not have to deal with a lot of junk. What I remove Flo takes to thrift shops. Except many of the things end up in her home or her mothers.


Perhaps you should just let them do it all, once you leave this planet!????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Can't do right for doing wrong, can we?! My heucheras looked quite unhappy to be so big and tatty so I thought I'd help. They are coming along but very slowly, watch this space!! xx


I hope your heucheras suurvive better than my bird of paradise! xoxoxo????????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Yes I did know it would have been stationary, I was just being a bit facetious about it! ???????????????????????????????? ????????????????????


Yeh, me too!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I hope your heucheras suurvive better than my bird of paradise! xoxoxo????????


Yeh, me too!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> A rather late good morning from a sunny and warm Surrey. Going to have a lazy day today, maybe even sit in the garden and weave.
> 
> Judi and Pam wishing you safe travels.
> 
> At least the protesters have changed from Global Warming to climate change, but what they don't seem to realise is that the world's climate is always changing and has done for millions of years. I agree that we should be more conscious of what we are using and how it is disposed of, especially plastic. And I am trying to co my bit by reusing as much stuff as possible. OK enough of the soapbox.
> 
> Hope you all have a happy Maundy Thursday.. Thanks June for the info about the Maundy money. xx


Thanks Josephine, I am hoping that most of the other travellers have reached their destination, or they are not going the same as we are!

Travel safely Pam! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Morning. 
Sitting in the garden weaving sounds like a perfectly lovely way to spend a day.
We all need to do our part to reduce, reuse, and recycle. The governments would be more successful in their efforts if we all worked to do our part.
Recently we have had a few news reports showing extra things we can do to help with recycling, especially plastics. I was wishing they would have more information available as I picked up a few pointers to make reusing recycling easier to accomplish.



PurpleFi said:


> A rather late good morning from a sunny and warm Surrey. Going to have a lazy day today, maybe even sit in the garden and weave.
> 
> Judi and Pam wishing you safe travels.
> 
> At least the protesters have changed from Global Warming to climate change, but what they don't seem to realise is that the world's climate is always changing and has done for millions of years. I agree that we should be more conscious of what we are using and how it is disposed of, especially plastic. And I am trying to co my bit by reusing as much stuff as possible. OK enough of the soapbox.
> 
> Hope you all have a happy Maundy Thursday.. Thanks June for the info about the Maundy money. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:53 am EST and 9'C (45'F). It was sunny, but has clouded over now. They are forecasting thunderstorms around supper time with lots and lots of rain over the next couple of days.
Yesterday I was at the government office getting my health card and drivers license renewed. My drivers license required a new photo, so for the next 4 years, I'll have a scabby photo. Oh well, they're awful pictures anyway. After I came back I ended up napping for just as long. It should be interesting when I go to work on Tuesday. I doubt that anyone will notice if I fall asleep at my desk.
We got a call from my sister. My BIL was in hospital on Tuesday for emergency appendectomy. He's been having problems with his stomach for months now and none of the doctors could figure it out. But the little hospital where they live now, ran every test that they could and figured out that he was having a problem with his appendix. So my sister drove him to the big hospital in Peterborough where he had arthroscopic surgery and his appendix was removed. (If they had waited for an ambulance, it would have taken 2-3 more hours and it would also have cost them as there is a charge to go between hospitals) Arthroscopic surgery is amazing. He is up and walking around and feels so much better. They used water soluble stitches though so he can't bathe the area for a couple of weeks. (?????)
We're all going to my brothers on Sunday for our Easter get together, so we can compare sick stories. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning.
> Sitting in the garden weaving sounds like a perfectly lovely way to spend a day.
> We all need to do our part to reduce, reuse, and recycle. The governments would be more successful in their efforts if we all worked to do our part.
> Recently we have had a few news reports showing extra things we can do to help with recycling, especially plastics. I was wishing they would have more information available as I picked up a few pointers to make reusing recycling easier to accomplish.


I do use plastic water bottles, but I make sure that I recycle them. Most of my project bags are made of fabric made from recycled water bottles. One of our previous prime ministers, when approached by the American government to divert water from the Great Lakes to southern California, said the American government could have as much of our water as they wanted, so long as they purchased it one bottle at a time. It is difficult to get bulk water around her, but easy to get the water bottles. Luckily they are recycled easily into the nice fabric for totes and outdoor furniture cushions.
I don't see very many plastic bottles on the side of the road around here, mostly it's Timmy's cups. Which is silly, they're recyclable too.
After August, our very good wet/dry recycling system will come to an end, as our local government lost a contract with the recycling centre that our tax money built. Our silly local government divested it off to a private company and the private company decided not to renew the contract with the local government. So soon we will be recycling only newsprint, cans and plastics class 1-4. Instead of just about everything that we recycle now.
That particularly bad local council has been voted out.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> A rather late good morning from a sunny and warm Surrey. Going to have a lazy day today, maybe even sit in the garden and weave.
> 
> Judi and Pam wishing you safe travels.
> 
> At least the protesters have changed from Global Warming to climate change, but what they don't seem to realise is that the world's climate is always changing and has done for millions of years. I agree that we should be more conscious of what we are using and how it is disposed of, especially plastic. And I am trying to co my bit by reusing as much stuff as possible. OK enough of the soapbox.
> 
> Hope you all have a happy Maundy Thursday.. Thanks June for the info about the Maundy money. xx


Happy Maundy Thursday. It sounds like a good day to sit in the garden and weave.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I use the frog pond as a learning experience, because if I am doing a pattern stitch, that is new to me, I will be in the frog pond so much ..... that I might as well move there for a while; at least until I have mastered the new stitch, or technique! So I might just see you there, and we can have a few drinks together, to make things more interesting!!???????????????? xoxoxo


And the frog pond gives you back yarn to use again. Unless it was the yarn's fault in the first place. Then the yarn may become nests for the squirrels.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Enjoy your visit with your family, we are heading for off for a couple of days at DD4's new place of abode, with two of her sisters, aplus the family of one of those sisters. Just hope DD5 has a good trip up from Adelaide! xoxoxo


It sounds like you will have a caravan convoy. That sounds like fun.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Can't do right for doing wrong, can we?! My heucheras looked quite unhappy to be so big and tatty so I thought I'd help. They are coming along but very slowly, watch this space!! xx


I've only cut some babies off the main clump. I haven't tried dividing mine. Mostly I've tried to keep the ferns from overwhelming my heucharas. I only have the bronze heuchera. All the other varieties were not as robust. But I may try again this spring.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> NO!!! I think back in the 'old days' and in the poorer areas, people used to do that but I think our reaction now would be the same as yours!! Having said that, I have an ex-friend who once walked in my back gate and knocked on the back door. She got no answer and so just walked in. I was out and my DH was at the computer with headphones on, she walked up behind him and tapped him on the shoulder. Poor man nearly had a heart attack!! Result? She is no longer a friend (there were other issues) and the back door or the back gate are always locked!!





Xiang said:


> No one can walk into my house, and with all of the ice users around now; I wouldn't want them too be able to do that, unless it is one of my family! xoxoxo


If mum is expecting someone to come over, we unlock the front door and they can come in and yell hello. Mum can't hear the doorbell, or the knocking. 
If it is someone unexpected, they may be ringing the doorbell for a while until DD can get downstairs to answer the door.
We've used the back door a few times and DD has almost jumped out of her skin when someone is in the back yard.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> June, I found that some plants just do not like be disturbed ....... I had a beautiful Bird of Paradise plant, but it was in a place where it couldn't be appreciated; so we attempted to move it, but it definitely didn't like being moved ...... it never recovered, and we lost it! ????????????


I've lost some lillies from being moved. Some plants don't like their roots being disturbed at all.
Sorry about your Bird of Paradise, that is a lovely flower.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Well, of course the train was stationary at the time!! However, the police unglued them and they were arrested. Their plan didn't have much effect because there are multiple platforms at this station so the trains just cam and went almost as usual! Some protesters do indeed risk life and limb - and arrest - for their cause but this particular protest seems to have caught people's imagination. Apparently, folks on their way to work have stopped and joined in the protest!!


Unfortunately these things mostly have a day in the papers, then nothing changes and people continue with what they were doing before.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! Today is Maundy Thursday and I was interested to read this article so thought I would share it with you!
> 
> https://inews.co.uk/light-relief/offbeat/maundy-thursday-2019-meaning-when-date-queen-money-easter-holy-week/


That's interesting.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Yikes, I confused myself as we had taco's yesterday. Taco's are only to be served on Tuesday. I agree about shopping earlier this week. Harold will be picking up my grocery order this a.m.
> Think positive about your shawl. You are an experienced knitter and can do it. Lifelines and markers have saved me many times.


Your schedule can be off this week because of the holiday weekend. :sm01: 
I'm confused with all the things that are closed/not closed Friday and Monday, but open Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I haven't met the problem of small childrens behaviour yet; there is only one child that visits us, & that is with her mum ..... and I think she might be a bit overwhelmed with all of the grandma's there!


I try to avoid small children. Their squeals hurt my ears. I used to make DD stand outside if she tried to squeal in the house.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning.
> I hope you enjoy your visit with your family. Nice you had a lovely spring day. I have almost forgot what a nice spring day feels like.


I think I'm a little south of you and my yard is just starting to show some green grass sprouts, so your spring should be coming soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a misty Wales but it looks as though it is going to clear up and we could be in line for a lovely day. Off shopping later (sorry jynx and it is only Thursday), hopefully it won't be so busy as tomorrow. Finished the boring bit of my shawl and as is my way read the rest of the pattern, oh help not sure I am going to be able to get my head around it. Will give it a go but not sure I will succeed, might find myself in the frog pond. Have a lovely day. xx


One stitch at a time. Try putting in a lifeline first then you can just frog back to that point and not lose all the plain knitting.


----------



## jinx

You have lilies? My neighbor does not come in my yard because she says my lilies are poisonous to her cats. She walks her cats with a leash and attaches their leash to the neighbors porch when she comes over here.
????????????????????????????????????



nitz8catz said:


> I've lost some lillies from being moved. Some plants don't like their roots being disturbed at all.
> Sorry about your Bird of Paradise, that is a lovely flower.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I should probably try to get a few hours sleep before I have to take Jen back to the doctor.
> Hope you all have a blessedly wonderful day ????


I hope it is a good checkup for Jen.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Hi all. We got back to Seattle last night after an uneventful flight. Welcomed with rain. But had a lovely spring day today. Been busy sorting things out here and cleaning up a bit in the construction zone this house is in and ran a few errands, too. Busy but good day. Tomorrow I head down to Olympia for an overnight visit with my parents and sister. That's my news for now. I hope you all have s great day tomorrow. Love you all lots! :sm01: ????


I hope you have more good days while you are back at Seattle. Have a lovely visit with your family.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning.
> I hope you enjoy your visit with your family. Nice you had a lovely spring day. I have almost forgot what a nice spring day feels like.


I know and I truly hope spring will finally (and soon) show itself to your area of the country. xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> You have lilies? My neighbor does not come in my yard because she says my lilies are poisonous to her cats. She walks her cats with a leash and attaches their leash to the neighbors porch when she comes over here.
> ????????????????????????????????????


We have lillies all along the sides of the yard, under the lilacs, and up the back berm. I did lose a lovely white trumpet lily when I tried to move it because it was growing in the wrong place. It never came back.
Our cats have never done anything with the lilies except lie in them waiting to pouch on some unexpecting prey. It doesn't seem to have hurt them.


----------



## nitz8catz

Ladies, we are going to need a new thread soon. I'd like to set it up before I go back to work on Tuesday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Mum has just come downstairs so I'm going to sign off and get some breakfast going.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Enjoy your visit with your family, we are heading for off for a couple of days at DD4's new place of abode, with two of her sisters, aplus the family of one of those sisters. Just hope DD5 has a good trip up from Adelaide! xoxoxo


Thank you and I hope you enjoy your family time, too. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Humpty Dumpty fell off the wall!!! I was trying to get through the side gate, past this enormous shrub that should have been cut back last Autumn and I swear it pushed me off the wall onto the pavement!! As you can see, although it's only about 24" high, I came off worse!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:53 am EST and 9'C (45'F). It was sunny, but has clouded over now. They are forecasting thunderstorms around supper time with lots and lots of rain over the next couple of days.
> Yesterday I was at the government office getting my health card and drivers license renewed. My drivers license required a new photo, so for the next 4 years, I'll have a scabby photo. Oh well, they're awful pictures anyway. After I came back I ended up napping for just as long. It should be interesting when I go to work on Tuesday. I doubt that anyone will notice if I fall asleep at my desk.
> We got a call from my sister. My BIL was in hospital on Tuesday for emergency appendectomy. He's been having problems with his stomach for months now and none of the doctors could figure it out. But the little hospital where they live now, ran every test that they could and figured out that he was having a problem with his appendix. So my sister drove him to the big hospital in Peterborough where he had arthroscopic surgery and his appendix was removed. (If they had waited for an ambulance, it would have taken 2-3 more hours and it would also have cost them as there is a charge to go between hospitals) Arthroscopic surgery is amazing. He is up and walking around and feels so much better. They used water soluble stitches though so he can't bathe the area for a couple of weeks. (?????)
> We're all going to my brothers on Sunday for our Easter get together, so we can compare sick stories. :sm01:


...and make sure you both get waited on!! Glad you and your BIL are feeling better now!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:53 am EST and 9'C (45'F). It was sunny, but has clouded over now. They are forecasting thunderstorms around supper time with lots and lots of rain over the next couple of days.
> Yesterday I was at the government office getting my health card and drivers license renewed. My drivers license required a new photo, so for the next 4 years, I'll have a scabby photo. Oh well, they're awful pictures anyway. After I came back I ended up napping for just as long. It should be interesting when I go to work on Tuesday. I doubt that anyone will notice if I fall asleep at my desk.
> We got a call from my sister. My BIL was in hospital on Tuesday for emergency appendectomy. He's been having problems with his stomach for months now and none of the doctors could figure it out. But the little hospital where they live now, ran every test that they could and figured out that he was having a problem with his appendix. So my sister drove him to the big hospital in Peterborough where he had arthroscopic surgery and his appendix was removed. (If they had waited for an ambulance, it would have taken 2-3 more hours and it would also have cost them as there is a charge to go between hospitals) Arthroscopic surgery is amazing. He is up and walking around and feels so much better. They used water soluble stitches though so he can't bathe the area for a couple of weeks. (?????)
> We're all going to my brothers on Sunday for our Easter get together, so we can compare sick stories. :sm01:


Glad your BIL is okay. Enjoy your family Easter celebration. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Humpty Dumpty fell off the wall!!! I was trying to get through the side gate, past this enormous shrub that should have been cut back last Autumn and I swear it pushed me off the wall onto the pavement!! As you can see, although it's only about 24" high, I came off worse!


Ouch! That looks nasty and painful. Sending many comforting and healing hugs. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Ouch! That looks nasty and painful. Sending many comforting and healing hugs. xxxooo


Thanks dear much appreciated! When I said to DH that I was lucky not to have broken anything, he said "yeah, you might have broken that paving slab" :sm26: :sm22: :sm16: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning Jacky!! I posted that while I was up making coffee to take back to bed!! Not doing much exciting today, the front garden needs some attention, as does my kitchen so it will be work this morning and sewing this afternoon methinks!! How about you? xxxx


Shopping, which has now been done, catch up here and then see if I can fathom this shawl pattern and if not maybe a trip to the frog pond. xxxx


----------



## jinx

I am sorry your got hurt. Make sure it is clean and hopefully it will heal quickly without a lot of pain. ????????


London Girl said:


> Humpty Dumpty fell off the wall!!! I was trying to get through the side gate, past this enormous shrub that should have been cut back last Autumn and I swear it pushed me off the wall onto the pavement!! As you can see, although it's only about 24" high, I came off worse!


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:53 am EST and 9'C (45'F). It was sunny, but has clouded over now. They are forecasting thunderstorms around supper time with lots and lots of rain over the next couple of days.
> Yesterday I was at the government office getting my health card and drivers license renewed. My drivers license required a new photo, so for the next 4 years, I'll have a scabby photo. Oh well, they're awful pictures anyway. After I came back I ended up napping for just as long. It should be interesting when I go to work on Tuesday. I doubt that anyone will notice if I fall asleep at my desk.
> We got a call from my sister. My BIL was in hospital on Tuesday for emergency appendectomy. He's been having problems with his stomach for months now and none of the doctors could figure it out. But the little hospital where they live now, ran every test that they could and figured out that he was having a problem with his appendix. So my sister drove him to the big hospital in Peterborough where he had arthroscopic surgery and his appendix was removed. (If they had waited for an ambulance, it would have taken 2-3 more hours and it would also have cost them as there is a charge to go between hospitals) Arthroscopic surgery is amazing. He is up and walking around and feels so much better. They used water soluble stitches though so he can't bathe the area for a couple of weeks. (?????)
> We're all going to my brothers on Sunday for our Easter get together, so we can compare sick stories. :sm01:


Having had shingles you should win hands down with your sick story. When I had my appendix out they glued the wound together. Have a good get-together. xx


----------



## jinx

OMGoodness. I was so glad I did not have coffee in my mouth when I read that. That is certainly the way most men think. It is really funny to me because the other night while turning off the lamp I managed to pull it off the dresser and knocking myself on the head. Mr. Wonderful concern was whether the lamp still worked.????


London Girl said:


> Thanks dear much appreciated! When I said to DH that I was lucky not to have broken anything, he said "yeah, you might have broken that paving slab" :sm26: :sm22: :sm16: xxxx


----------



## jinx

No frogging for you. One stitch at a time. When all else fails let us try to make sense of it.


Barn-dweller said:


> Shopping, which has now been done, catch up here and then see if I can fathom this shawl pattern and if not maybe a trip to the frog pond. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> One stitch at a time. Try putting in a lifeline first then you can just frog back to that point and not lose all the plain knitting.


No problem on that front. Apparently I have to slip the 221 stitches onto a spare piece of yarn, then pick up 110 stitches down the right side then 110 up the left side and work on all those. The ones on the yarn get used at the end I think. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Ladies, we are going to need a new thread soon. I'd like to set it up before I go back to work on Tuesday.


OK by me, but how far do you think it would go if you just left it? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Humpty Dumpty fell off the wall!!! I was trying to get through the side gate, past this enormous shrub that should have been cut back last Autumn and I swear it pushed me off the wall onto the pavement!! As you can see, although it's only about 24" high, I came off worse!


Oh no, hope you're OK, you take it easy for the rest of the day. xxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Humpty Dumpty fell off the wall!!! I was trying to get through the side gate, past this enormous shrub that should have been cut back last Autumn and I swear it pushed me off the wall onto the pavement!! As you can see, although it's only about 24" high, I came off worse!


Ouch ????


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> No problem on that front. Apparently I have to slip the 221 stitches onto a spare piece of yarn, then pick up 110 stitches down the right side then 110 up the left side and work on all those. The ones on the yarn get used at the end I think. xx


Oh no, I'm not good at picking up stitches, hope it goes successfully. What is this pattern you are working on?


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear much appreciated! When I said to DH that I was lucky not to have broken anything, he said "yeah, you might have broken that paving slab" :sm26: :sm22: :sm16: xxxx


Well we know how sympathetic they can be, especially when it hasn't happened to them. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> No frogging for you. One stitch at a time. When all else fails let us try to make sense of it.


It's the Debbie Bliss Rialto Lace, lace edged shawl, in case you want to do some homework before I start yelling. xx :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning.
> Sitting in the garden weaving sounds like a perfectly lovely way to spend a day.
> We all need to do our part to reduce, reuse, and recycle. The governments would be more successful in their efforts if we all worked to do our part.
> Recently we have had a few news reports showing extra things we can do to help with recycling, especially plastics. I was wishing they would have more information available as I picked up a few pointers to make reusing recycling easier to accomplish.


I am making small bags out if old net curtains for fruit and veg rather than use the shops plastic bags.


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Oh no, I'm not good at picking up stitches, hope it goes successfully. What is this pattern you are working on?


See my previous post. I can't do picking up stitches tidily and am getting more and more doubtful about this pattern. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Humpty Dumpty fell off the wall!!! I was trying to get through the side gate, past this enormous shrub that should have been cut back last Autumn and I swear it pushed me off the wall onto the pavement!! As you can see, although it's only about 24" high, I came off worse!


Ouch!


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> It's the Debbie Bliss Rialto Lace, lace edged shawl, in case you want to do some homework before I start yelling. xx :sm16:


Just to add to your fun I copied and pasted this comment from Ravelry it is from a person that has knit this shawl. 
"The middle and ends of the wide lace portion were tricky and I sometimes had to make corrections to the pattern."


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Just to add to your fun I copied and pasted this comment from Ravelry it is from a person that has knit this shawl.
> "The middle and ends of the wide lace portion were tricky and I sometimes had to make corrections to the pattern."


Oh gee thanks, I think I might give this a miss and find another lace edging that just carries on from what I've done already. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am sorry your got hurt. Make sure it is clean and hopefully it will heal quickly without a lot of pain. ????????


Thank you!! ????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> No problem on that front. Apparently I have to slip the 221 stitches onto a spare piece of yarn, then pick up 110 stitches down the right side then 110 up the left side and work on all those. The ones on the yarn get used at the end I think. xx


Er.... OK, you do it and let us know how it works out!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## jinx

That sounds like a reasonable alternative.


Barn-dweller said:


> Oh gee thanks, I think I might give this a miss and find another lace edging that just carries on from what I've done already. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> See my previous post. I can't do picking up stitches tidily and am getting more and more doubtful about this pattern. xx


Oh no, you've done so much already, have faith in yourself!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You have lilies? My neighbor does not come in my yard because she says my lilies are poisonous to her cats. She walks her cats with a leash and attaches their leash to the neighbors porch when she comes over here.
> ????????????????????????????????????


 :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


Mr. Google says,
"Do you have a cat in your household? Please use EXTREME caution when bringing in flowers, bouquets, and new plants into your cat-friendly household. Easter lilies are extremely poisonous to cats, and just 1-2 leaves (or even the pollen) can kill a cat! Even small ingestions can result in severe kidney failure." 
I guess I understand her reasoning better now. I have several variety of lilies as my greatgrand, Lilly, gifts them to me and I love them.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Mr. Google says,
> "Do you have a cat in your household? Please use EXTREME caution when bringing in flowers, bouquets, and new plants into your cat-friendly household. Easter lilies are extremely poisonous to cats, and just 1-2 leaves (or even the pollen) can kill a cat! Even small ingestions can result in severe kidney failure."
> I guess I understand her reasoning better now. I have several variety of lilies as my greatgrand, Lilly, gifts them to me and I love them.


Oh well, yes, that does make sense!!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> And the frog pond gives you back yarn to use again. Unless it was the yarn's fault in the first place. Then the yarn may become nests for the squirrels.


We don't have squirrels, but the possums might appreciate some warmth during the cooler months! ????????????


----------



## binkbrice

A little taste of our spring


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> It sounds like you will have a caravan convoy. That sounds like fun.


That would be good, But DD3 & family will probably be setting off before us, as we will be waiting for DD5 to get here from Adelaide, & I think the traffic might still be horrendous, although I am hoping that most of the people have got to their destinations, by the time she is travelling! ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh no, you've done so much already, have faith in yourself!! Xxxx


Haven't got the heart to frog it but am going to find something to fit on what I've done. Coward or what? xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I've lost some lillies from being moved. Some plants don't like their roots being disturbed at all.
> Sorry about your Bird of Paradise, that is a lovely flower.


They are, and that one had a lot of flowers, so it was quite advanced! I haven't been able to replaceit either! :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I try to avoid small children. Their squeals hurt my ears. I used to make DD stand outside if she tried to squeal in the house.


I think my children were the quietest children in Port Augusta! I also used to get compliments from Checkout staff, for how well behaved they were, when I did my shopping! I also have huge difficulty with high pitched noises, not only from little children, but also from women who think high pitched voices are good, or sexy, or something! I fully understand what you mean. The area of my ears that deals with the high pitched sounds is actually damaged, and those sounds do not get processed properly by my ears, instead I get pain from the higher sounds. I think that might also be why my voice is such a Low pitch.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Ladies, we are going to need a new thread soon. I'd like to set it up before I go back to work on Tuesday.


Ok, I will Look for a PM. Then I will just go to the new thread!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Humpty Dumpty fell off the wall!!! I was trying to get through the side gate, past this enormous shrub that should have been cut back last Autumn and I swear it pushed me off the wall onto the pavement!! As you can see, although it's only about 24" high, I came off worse!


Ouch!!!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear much appreciated! When I said to DH that I was lucky not to have broken anything, he said "yeah, you might have broken that paving slab" :sm26: :sm22: :sm16: xxxx


Sounds like a normal DH thing to say!
I'm glad you didn't break anything! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> A little taste of our spring


very pretty. xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> A little taste of our spring


Beautiful and do I see Bluebells?! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Haven't got the heart to frog it but am going to find something to fit on what I've done. Coward or what? xxxx :sm23:


Or What ... I think it sounds sensible! Can't wait to see it finished, with the lace edge of your choice! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Haven't got the heart to frog it but am going to find something to fit on what I've done. Coward or what? xxxx :sm23:


No, you just have enough hassle at the moment, you don't need your beloved knitting foisting more on you!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! Today is Maundy Thursday and I was interested to read this article so thought I would share it with you!
> 
> https://inews.co.uk/light-relief/offbeat/maundy-thursday-2019-meaning-when-date-queen-money-easter-holy-week/


Thank you for sharing that!


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Thank you for sharing that!


I am reading a book about Henry VIII's 6 wives at the moment and apparently when he divorced Catherine of Aragon she continued to give Maundy money because she still saw herself as queen. Anne Boleyn also gave Maundy money, much more than Catherine to win the hearts of the people...


----------



## PurpleFi

June just seen your poor arm. Hope it feels better soon. Healing hugs coming your way. Xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Just to add to your fun I copied and pasted this comment from Ravelry it is from a person that has knit this shawl.
> "The middle and ends of the wide lace portion were tricky and I sometimes had to make corrections to the pattern."


That sounds like Purple's comment are you sure it wasn't her :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Beautiful and do I see Bluebells?! xxxx


I looked up bluebells and no these are not bluebells maybe clover I think!
Nope it's not clover either google needs to be interactive where you can upload a picture and say what is this and it tells you..........hhhmmm you know it's going to happen now!


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> That sounds like Purple's comment are you sure it wasn't her :sm16:


Not guilty xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> I looked up bluebells and no these are not bluebells maybe clover I think!
> Nope itâs not clover either google needs to be interactive where you can upload a picture and say what is this and it tells you..........hhhmmm you know itâs going to happen now!


Is it violets


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's nearly Easter (good) Friday. I've got no plans for the weekend, Stephen has said he is coming down mine tomorrow to do some garden, I won't hold my breath. I think they should be enjoying the summer weather. It's beautiful today, but as normal we always have the breeze from the North Sea. Never mind, we are weathered up here. 
I got home just afternoon after I'd been to see Albert and some grocery shopping . 

I can't think of anything more to tell you all. If I do then I shall be back later. I'm still having problems getting my sudoku books from USA. They want me to give them my MasterCard number in an e mail, to them but I'm not fussy to to that. Would any of you do it? Or am I being over cautious ?


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> June just seen your poor arm. Hope it feels better soon. Healing hugs coming your way. Xxxxx


Thanks love, my left thumb also hurts where I sort of landed on it and I have a wonderful bruise on my calf, I think I'm going to feel it all in the morning!! I thought gardening was supposed to be good for you!!! 
:sm22: :sm23: :sm16: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Or What ... I think it sounds sensible! Can't wait to see it finished, with the lace edge of your choice! xoxoxo


Think it will be feather and fan as I've found a pattern that finishes at 229 stitch and then goes on to the f & f so just need to do a few more rows to get to that count. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I looked up bluebells and no these are not bluebells maybe clover I think!
> Nope it's not clover either google needs to be interactive where you can upload a picture and say what is this and it tells you..........hhhmmm you know it's going to happen now!


Maybe grape hyacinths also known as muscari, I have a lot in my garden, they are almost as bad as the Blue Bells for spreading where you don't want them!!! xxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Humpty Dumpty fell off the wall!!! I was trying to get through the side gate, past this enormous shrub that should have been cut back last Autumn and I swear it pushed me off the wall onto the pavement!! As you can see, although it's only about 24" high, I came off worse!


Oh dear! That's a nasty scrape. Will you be cutting that down today then? 
I have to apologize, but really it's your own fault that I laughed when I read this. You've written it in such a funny way lol ????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear much appreciated! When I said to DH that I was lucky not to have broken anything, he said "yeah, you might have broken that paving slab" :sm26: :sm22: :sm16: xxxx


Aaaaand again I am so sorry ????????


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I looked up bluebells and no these are not bluebells maybe clover I think!
> Nope itâs not clover either google needs to be interactive where you can upload a picture and say what is this and it tells you..........hhhmmm you know itâs going to happen now!


There are apps that do that. And some phones already do it automatically.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Oh dear! That's a nasty scrape. Will you be cutting that down today then?
> I have to apologize, but really it's your own fault that I laughed when I read this. You've written it in such a funny way lol ????


That's the way I roll, honey!! If I could grip anything, it would be down already but I'll have to wait until my bits aren't so sore!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Aaaaand again I am so sorry ????????


Love you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> There are apps that do that. And some phones already do it automatically.


Ok, thanks. It's so pretty, it's a shame it's categorised as a weed!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear much appreciated! When I said to DH that I was lucky not to have broken anything, he said "yeah, you might have broken that paving slab" :sm26: :sm22: :sm16: xxxx


That sounds just exactly like something Mr Ric would say! :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds just exactly like something Mr Ric would say! :sm06: xxxooo


Men eh? They're all the bloomin' same!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's nearly Easter (good) Friday. I've got no plans for the weekend, Stephen has said he is coming down mine tomorrow to do some garden, I won't hold my breath. I think they should be enjoying the summer weather. It's beautiful today, but as normal we always have the breeze from the North Sea. Never mind, we are weathered up here.
> I got home just afternoon after I'd been to see Albert and some grocery shopping .
> 
> I can't think of anything more to tell you all. If I do then I shall be back later. I'm still having problems getting my sudoku books from USA. They want me to give them my MasterCard number in an e mail, to them but I'm not fussy to to that. Would any of you do it? Or am I being over cautious ?


No, I don't think I would be comfortable doing that. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Think it will be feather and fan as I've found a pattern that finishes at 229 stitch and then goes on to the f & f so just need to do a few more rows to get to that count. xxxx


Well done figuring that out! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Men eh? They're all the bloomin' same!! xxxx


Cut from the same cloth! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I use paypal and do not worry about it. If they do not have paypal I look for another company that does accept paypal. Susan what company are you dealing with?


Miss Pam said:


> No, I don't think I would be comfortable doing that. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

You are making lemonade with your lemons. Just like I did the other day. Great minds think alike.???? (that is a brain) some of the emojis are hard to figure out.



Barn-dweller said:


> Think it will be feather and fan as I've found a pattern that finishes at 229 stitch and then goes on to the f & f so just need to do a few more rows to get to that count. xxxx


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> You are making lemonade with your lemons. Just like I did the other day. Great minds think alike.???? (that is a brain) some of the emojis are hard to figure out.


Looks a bit like bubblegum lol
Which is what I have for a brain most days. Sticky with a burst of goodness and then falls flat almost instantly ????????????????????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Love you!! xxxx


Love you back xoxo ????


----------



## linkan

Susan , I don't like giving out my card info either. Get some online reviews of the company.. Me Google usually has some.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's nearly Easter (good) Friday. I've got no plans for the weekend, Stephen has said he is coming down mine tomorrow to do some garden, I won't hold my breath. I think they should be enjoying the summer weather. It's beautiful today, but as normal we always have the breeze from the North Sea. Never mind, we are weathered up here.
> I got home just afternoon after I'd been to see Albert and some grocery shopping .
> 
> I can't think of anything more to tell you all. If I do then I shall be back later. I'm still having problems getting my sudoku books from USA. They want me to give them my MasterCard number in an e mail, to them but I'm not fussy to to that. Would any of you do it? Or am I being over cautious ?


Which Sudoko book are you after? Mr P gets his from Amazon. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Thanks love, my left thumb also hurts where I sort of landed on it and I have a wonderful bruise on my calf, I think I'm going to feel it all in the morning!! I thought gardening was supposed to be good for you!!!
> :sm22: :sm23: :sm16: xxxx


In my opinion it's vastly over rated. Then again I don't garden????. Hope you are too sore. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Think it will be feather and fan as I've found a pattern that finishes at 229 stitch and then goes on to the f & f so just need to do a few more rows to get to that count. xxxx


I love fan and feather. Sounds like a good result. X


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Maybe grape hyacinths also known as muscari, I have a lot in my garden, they are almost as bad as the Blue Bells for spreading where you don't want them!!! xxxx


I've only just got muscari to grow in our garden x


----------



## jinx

I do not think you meant to say that?


PurpleFi said:


> In my opinion it's vastly over rated. Then again I don't garden????. Hope you are too sore. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> There are apps that do that. And some phones already do it automatically.


That's a new one on me x


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I do not think you meant to say that?


Not sure what I meant. Just ignore me xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleFi said:


> Not sure what I meant. Just ignore me xxxx


Ps see what you mean .I meant NOT too sore..Brain has gone on holiday xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Ps see what you mean .I meant NOT too sore..Brain has gone on holiday xx


 Indeed, that is what I meant. My brain must be with yours. I seem to have the hardest time counting to three today. Tink tink tink.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> In my opinion it's vastly over rated. Then again I don't garden????. Hope you are too sore. Xxxx


Hope you left a word out in this post. xx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I love fan and feather. Sounds like a good result. X


Not really the result I wanted but at least I'm not frogging what I've done. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Ps see what you mean .I meant NOT too sore..Brain has gone on holiday xx


Lucky brain, where's it gone? Can we all go? xx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Hope you got some shut-eye and that the trip to the doctor with Jen is a happy one!! xxxx


Who will have their baby first, Jen or the Duchess of Sussex I wonder.. xoxox


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I do not think you meant to say that?


Yeah, right!! ????


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Who will have their baby first, Jen or the Duchess of Sussex I wonder.. xoxox


The doctor seemed surprised Jen was still pregnant. Sooooooooo , place your bets accordingly.

I had the crochet blanket I'm making for Marcelina sitting in front of me all day and it's still not done.
... This time I'm gonna try picking up the hook and see if something happens then ????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yeah, right!! ????


Evening. xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Is it violets


Yes they look like that!


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's nearly Easter (good) Friday. I've got no plans for the weekend, Stephen has said he is coming down mine tomorrow to do some garden, I won't hold my breath. I think they should be enjoying the summer weather. It's beautiful today, but as normal we always have the breeze from the North Sea. Never mind, we are weathered up here.
> I got home just afternoon after I'd been to see Albert and some grocery shopping .
> 
> I can't think of anything more to tell you all. If I do then I shall be back later. I'm still having problems getting my sudoku books from USA. They want me to give them my MasterCard number in an e mail, to them but I'm not fussy to to that. Would any of you do it? Or am I being over cautious ?


I would not do that especially in an email is it something I could get you and send them to you?


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> The doctor seemed surprised Jen was still pregnant. Sooooooooo , place your bets accordingly.
> 
> I had the crochet blanket I'm making for Marcelina sitting in front of me all day and it's still not done.
> ... This time I'm gonna try picking up the hook and see if something happens then ????????????????


Your so funny! Her sweater has been sitting with me since the shower with no change and just yesterday a sleeve appeared I guess picking it and the needles up helps the process!! :sm09:


----------



## linkan

Yay! It worked blanket done ð¤


----------



## Juneperk

That is very pretty.


----------



## linkan

Juneperk said:


> That is very pretty.


Thanks, it was a struggle with all the different types of yarn together.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Yay! It worked blanket done ð¤


That is really pretty xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

I have arrived at DD4's home, after about a 4.5 hour drive, but atleast we didn't have very much traffic, while we were on the road.

There were a nasty accident in the middle of the night tho; 2 B-double Semitrailors and both drivers died, and the road was blocked for hours.
I hope there are no more accidents, over the weekend; anywhere in the world! 

Have a Happy Easter, everyone!! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Yay! It worked blanket done ð¤


Very pretty. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very sunny Surrey. Temperatures are on the up, should reach mid 20s today.

We are off to the family for lunch today and then a lazy week end ahead. This time next week I'll be on my way to Wales.

Happy Good Friday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

A good Good Friday to you. Glad you are having a sunny warm day to spend at with your family.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Surrey. Temperatures are on the up, should reach mid 20s today.
> 
> We are off to the family for lunch today and then a lazy week end ahead. This time next week I'll be on my way to Wales.
> 
> Happy Good Friday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Yay! It worked blanket done ð¤


Lucky baby. xx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Yay! It worked blanket done ð¤


That's just gorgeous Angela, well done!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a lovely sunny Wales. The sun took nearly all day yesterday to burn off the mist but is doing a lot better today. Been busy in the kitchen again today but done enough for two days so tomorrow is sorted as well. They had fresh ducks at the shop yesterday so that's Sunday sorted and probably a couple of days after with leftovers, I might even enjoy this holiday out of the kitchen. Hope you all have a lovely Easter weekend. xx


----------



## binkbrice

Today is my DH’s birthday I hope it ends better than it has started!!


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> DH said why not go ahead and buy this https://muddandwater.com/collections/tunics/products/francoise-tunic-salsa-flower tunic when I had a 10% off voucher, but I decided to buy this little lot from John Arbon to make Cuthbert in John Arbon's THE ANNUAL. Looking forward to getting started


Those colours are so you. He might have designed it specifically for you with those in mind. Enjoy!!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I've been to my over 60,s today where we had our Easter raffle. I won a chocolate egg. Maisie my little 7yr old friend had bought me and Easter egg for Easter. How cute is that eh? She says I'm her very best friend and she bought it with her own money, bless her. Then Pam another lady came in and said she'd brought me some brown large hens eggs, so I got half a dozen of them. All was fine, but then William came with his mam and sister. I think I've told you that William is 2 and a beautiful boy but that's just what he is, a boy, he's a b""""""r. And runs around everywhere. Well to be honest it does my head in. I don't really want to be pestered by him while his mum sits there and laughs. They aren't over 60. Why should I be bothered . I know I sound anti children but I'm not really. Anyway he was so noisy she phoned for his dad to come and collect him. So he went out of the room screaming his head off. I didn't win any money this week. So, all in all, I felt worn out when I got home. Sheila, our leader had done us a little buffet, so it was really quite nice. Loved the peace when I got home. I think I'm getting more anti social as I'm getting older.
> 
> I'm sure that's all my news for today, I've got something funny to tell you, but I'll save it for tomorrow night. Linky I hope no more snow has fallen. I'll catch up now.


What a shame that they should be so thoughtless as to bring a young boisterous child to your meeting. Maisie sounds delightful and able to fit in but a two-year-old cannot.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Do you want to hear a bad thing... I just discovered I've been driving without insurance for a whole month.. talk about having a guardian angel. :sm16:


You mean the insurers never pestered you? You were so lucky to get away with that.


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Today is my DH's birthday I hope it ends better than it has started!!


Oh dear, what happened? Happy birthday Mr G!! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Some spring photos..


Beautiful plants, even the cheeky marigold!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I do too but since reading something my son shared on Facebook, I too am wondering why, if they can raise all this money to rebuilt a cathedral, why is it so hard to raise money to help the world's poor and starving, Syrian refugees, endangered species and cancer cures. Just sayin'!!


If you give a million to save a cathedral you get a plaque or other memorial. Just saying!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> That all looks lovely, especially the heucheras which are looking a darned sight better than mine!! I dug them all up last Autumn and split them up - they didn't like it!! :sm16: :sm22: :sm13: xxxx


I love the heucheras as well.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Had my fish and chips and got a good result in the suprermarket. Half way through the checkout the machkne screen froze so everygjing had to go to a new checkout and for the inconvenience l received my wine for free. Result!


Free wine. How good is that.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Speaking of walking into someones house. Is that a common occurrence in London? No one better enter my house without ringing the bell and waiting for me to invite them in. My children and grandchildren and great grandchild do walk in after ringing the bell and without an invite. I discourage them from doing that. I noticed on "Call the Midwives" how everyone walks into the home and announces themselves. I found it strange but thought by now things had changed.


It only works among great friends and relatives. My sons do it here.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry the c fell off the front. Typolitis strikes again. Xx


At least it said lose and not loose!


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon from Queen Mary's hospital in Sidcup! I am in quite a bit of pain with my thumb and wrist today, following my swan dive onto the pavement yesterday so thought I should get it checked out. Have had an x-ray and am now experiencing the long long wait to see a doc! Back later! Xxxx ❤


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> If you give a million to save a cathedral you get a plaque or other memorial. Just saying!


What every house should have of course. xx :sm16:


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Especially when you consider that the church has more money than most! Just had a lively discussion with DH on this subject, he says it's the benefactors' money and they can do what they like with it!! :sm16:


He is right of course, and the result will be noticeable, whereas feeding the hungry will always be a need. If I were rich what would I do? Run around the world visiting my friends for a start. How selfish am I! Do I give money to charity? Yes, frequently. Does it make a difference? I can only shrug my shoulders and hope.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Can't do right for doing wrong, can we?! My heucheras looked quite unhappy to be so big and tatty so I thought I'd help. They are coming along but very slowly, watch this space!! xx


They will show their gratitude in the long run I'm sure.


----------



## jinx

Sorry you are experiencing all that pain. Hoping the doctor can do something to relieve the pain without a lot of interventions. ????????????????



London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from Queen Mary's hospital in Sidcup! I am in quite a bit of pain with my thumb and wrist today, following my swan dive onto the pavement yesterday so thought I should get it checked out. Have had an x-ray and am now experiencing the long long wait to see a doc! Back later! Xxxx ❤


----------



## jinx

If someone gave me a million dollars I would put a plaque up in my house.


Barn-dweller said:


> What every house should have of course. xx :sm16:


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Humpty Dumpty fell off the wall!!! I was trying to get through the side gate, past this enormous shrub that should have been cut back last Autumn and I swear it pushed me off the wall onto the pavement!! As you can see, although it's only about 24" high, I came off worse!


Get it cut back as a punishment. How dare it knock you around!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear much appreciated! When I said to DH that I was lucky not to have broken anything, he said "yeah, you might have broken that paving slab" :sm26: :sm22: :sm16: xxxx


Sounds like something mine would say!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh no, hope you're OK, you take it easy for the rest of the day. xxxx


Yes, I hope you did. The trauma is worse than the pain.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I am making small bags out if old net curtains for fruit and veg rather than use the shops plastic bags.


What a good idea. I have old net curtains I kept.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's nearly Easter (good) Friday. I've got no plans for the weekend, Stephen has said he is coming down mine tomorrow to do some garden, I won't hold my breath. I think they should be enjoying the summer weather. It's beautiful today, but as normal we always have the breeze from the North Sea. Never mind, we are weathered up here.
> I got home just afternoon after I'd been to see Albert and some grocery shopping .
> 
> I can't think of anything more to tell you all. If I do then I shall be back later. I'm still having problems getting my sudoku books from USA. They want me to give them my MasterCard number in an e mail, to them but I'm not fussy to to that. Would any of you do it? Or am I being over cautious ?


I would not give mine in an email.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Today is my DH's birthday I hope it ends better than it has started!!


Happy birthday Mr Binky.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from Queen Mary's hospital in Sidcup! I am in quite a bit of pain with my thumb and wrist today, following my swan dive onto the pavement yesterday so thought I should get it checked out. Have had an x-ray and am now experiencing the long long wait to see a doc! Back later! Xxxx ❤


You must be in pain to go to hospital. I hope nothing is broken. Catch you in a few hours time!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> What every house should have of course. xx :sm16:


Mine's got a cross in the window with a note as a young lad who lived here went to war in WW1 and never came back. There is one in the house opposite as well.


----------



## SaxonLady

Caught up again!

On Tuesday I was on the pier at the unveiling of two glass windows. One for Nurse Foyster who is the only female whose name is on our War Memorial, and one for our first Lady Mayor.

On Wednesday we went to the airport as usual. It was Harley's 15th birthday, which I cannot believe. In the evening Alan and I went to see As You Like It at the cinema, programmed live from Stratford On Avon. The Lady director played around with the sexes. The shepherdesses lover was a woman, as was Jacques. Strange.

Yesterday I had the twins for the day. They wanted to go swimming as they had a free pass for the new Waves pool in Littlehampton. It was a lovely place but they spend 3 hours in the pool and I had not taken knitting or a book. Erika made chicken and chorizo pasta liberally covered in grated cheese for dinner so I was happy.

Today I am playing catch up - very slowly!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Yes, I hope you did. The trauma is worse than the pain.


You are right there, Saxy, it quite shook me up!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> You must be in pain to go to hospital. I hope nothing is broken. Catch you in a few hours time!!!


Fortunately, the x-ray shows nothing broken but I have a lot of arthritis in my thumb and wrist and the bruising is just making it hurt more than usual. I came home with a substantial hand brace but to be honest, it's more trouble than it's worth! I love the NHS when it's working properly!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Fortunately, the x-ray shows nothing broken but I have a lot of arthritis in my thumb and wrist and the bruising is just making it hurt more than usual. I came home with a substantial hand brace but to be honest, it's more trouble than it's worth! I love the NHS when it's working properly!!


So pleased nothing in broken, now just be careful with it. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> So pleased nothing in broken, now just be careful with it. xxxx


Thanks love, not doing much today, may go and sit in the garden!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from Queen Mary's hospital in Sidcup! I am in quite a bit of pain with my thumb and wrist today, following my swan dive onto the pavement yesterday so thought I should get it checked out. Have had an x-ray and am now experiencing the long long wait to see a doc! Back later! Xxxx ❤


Oh June I hope you didn't break it!


----------



## Xiang

Hello all, We had a quiet drive to DD4's temporary home, I had a great time with 3 of my DD's, 2 SIL's & all 7 DGD's. We also met SIL3's bosses, as they joined us all for a BBQ tea; & they are a lovely couple who have a child the same age as dgd5, & one just a year older than the twins, and they have already become good friends. I think we will be visiting regularly, as it seems to be such a friendly place!
It is now almost 11:00pm & everyone has now gone to bed. DH is asleep, Mint is also asleep ..... she has had a wonderful time with Shadow & all of the children, and she is now exhausted. As usual, I am not tired at all, so I am posting this, then will catch up with all of your posts, until I get tired, or my phone goes flat! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Is it violets


I love violets, but unfortunately it is for too hot in my region, to grow these delicate little flowers. We have a native violet here, which has little purple & white flowers, but they also need a wetter climate than we have, so I am on the hunt for some native arid Land flowering plants, that will grow for me. I'm thinking of the Sturt Desert Pea first up, then when I have them growing well, I will look up other plants I can grow in my yard, that are friendly for the lizards, and other creatures living in our yard, and add one specie at a time! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Think it will be feather and fan as I've found a pattern that finishes at 229 stitch and then goes on to the f & f so just need to do a few more rows to get to that count. xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: Sounds Good. xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Oh June I hope you didn't break it!


No, fortunately! Just badly bruised around the arthritis in my thumb but thought it best to make sure!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Ok, thanks. It's so pretty, it's a shame it's categorised as a weed!! xxxx


It is only a weed if you don't want it growing. where it has become established, if it is ok growing where it is, I would leave it there! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Cut from the same cloth! :sm01: xxxooo


They definitely are, and they don't see anything wrong in the things they say! :sm16: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> The doctor seemed surprised Jen was still pregnant. Sooooooooo , place your bets accordingly.
> 
> I had the crochet blanket I'm making for Marcelina sitting in front of me all day and it's still not done.
> ... This time I'm gonna try picking up the hook and see if something happens then ????????????????


I have finally finished the second blanket of the twins blankets, now I can begin something for one of the other girls.????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> The doctor seemed surprised Jen was still pregnant. Sooooooooo , place your bets accordingly.
> 
> I had the crochet blanket I'm making for Marcelina sitting in front of me all day and it's still not done.
> ... This time I'm gonna try picking up the hook and see if something happens then ????????????????





binkbrice said:


> Your so funny! Her sweater has been sitting with me since the shower with no change and just yesterday a sleeve appeared I guess picking it and the needles up helps the process!! :sm09:


Yes, picking up a project and the needles or hook, and using them, often makes the projects reach finishing point, unfortunately a yarn that works itself has not been developed, yet!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm16: :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a lovely sunny Wales. The sun took nearly all day yesterday to burn off the mist but is doing a lot better today. Been busy in the kitchen again today but done enough for two days so tomorrow is sorted as well. They had fresh ducks at the shop yesterday so that's Sunday sorted and probably a couple of days after with leftovers, I might even enjoy this holiday out of the kitchen. Hope you all have a lovely Easter weekend. xx


Do you roast your duck, or are there other ways that you cook it? We used to have ducks and chooks, many years ago, as we were trying to become selfsufficient, :sm16: :sm16: but it didn't work! We managed to do one duck. and one chicken, and felt so mean that we decided to let the birds live their lives in the sanctuary of our backyard; but we ended up selling them to a man who ran a smallish free range Poultry farm. Now we get our poultry from the supermarket, but might try duck again, one day, if I can find a decent sized one; as I did like the duck that we had previously! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Today is my DH's birthday I hope it ends better than it has started!!


Happy Birthday to Mr Binky, I hope you, and him, have a wonderful day! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's nearly Easter (good) Friday. I've got no plans for the weekend, Stephen has said he is coming down mine tomorrow to do some garden, I won't hold my breath. I think they should be enjoying the summer weather. It's beautiful today, but as normal we always have the breeze from the North Sea. Never mind, we are weathered up here.
> I got home just afternoon after I'd been to see Albert and some grocery shopping .
> 
> I can't think of anything more to tell you all. If I do then I shall be back later. I'm still having problems getting my sudoku books from USA. They want me to give them my MasterCard number in an e mail, to them but I'm not fussy to to that. Would any of you do it? Or am I being over cautious?





SaxonLady said:


> I would not give mine in an email.


No Susan, you are not being too cautious, as you do not personally know these people!
If I am buying anything online, I go through PayPal, it is much safer; & If anything goes wrong, you are able to get your money refunded very easily! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Do you roast your duck, or are there other ways that you cook it? We used to have ducks and chooks, many years ago, as we were trying to become selfsufficient, :sm16: :sm16: but it didn't work! We managed to do one duck. and one chicken, and felt so mean that we decided to let the birds live their lives in the sanctuary of our backyard; but we ended up selling them to a man who ran a smallish free range Poultry farm. Now we get our poultry from the supermarket, but might try duck again, one day, if I can find a decent sized one; as I did like the duck that we had previously! :sm23: :sm23:


Roast the duck, the ones we get are about 2Kg - 2.3 Kg, does us for a few days in various forms. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Fortunately, the x-ray shows nothing broken but I have a lot of arthritis in my thumb and wrist and the bruising is just making it hurt more than usual. I came home with a substantial hand brace but to be honest, it's more trouble than it's worth! I love the NHS when it's working properly!!


That is excellent news, but were you given a decent analgesic, so that you are covered, while the pain is at its worst? xoxoxo ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Roast the duck, the ones we get are about 2Kg - 2.3 Kg, does us for a few days in various forms. xx


Thanks for that, I do like duck, but haven't had any since we tried killing our own birds, and we decided that we would allow other people to do that part of the process of obtaining a duck, or any other type of meat, for cooking! I am carnivorous, but don't like to kill any animal! :sm16: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

I have now caught up, and am going to find something else for me to do; as I am still very much awake, and everyone else has gone to sleep ..... even both of the dogs! :sm16: ????????????


----------



## jinx

Does ice help? It should reduce the swelling and therefore reduce the pain. Sometimes even heat helps. All I can offer is hugs ???? and kisses???????? If none of that helps try a bottle or two of wine. Do not tell your hubby warmth was suggested or he will tell you to put your hand in warm dishwater.???????? 


London Girl said:


> Fortunately, the x-ray shows nothing broken but I have a lot of arthritis in my thumb and wrist and the bruising is just making it hurt more than usual. I came home with a substantial hand brace but to be honest, it's more trouble than it's worth! I love the NHS when it's working properly!!


----------



## jinx

Congratulations. That was a long time in coming. Yeah, it is finished.


Xiang said:


> I have finally finished the second blanket of the twins blankets, now I can begin something for one of the other girls.????????????


----------



## jinx

Remarkable. Picking up the hook does get something accomplished. Good job.


linkan said:


> Yay! It worked blanket done ð¤


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Congratulations. That was a long time in coming. Yeah, it is finished.


Thank you, the next knitted item I will be making, will be a hooded Childs' Surprise Jacket, for dgd3, so I will be re-measuring the child tomorrow, to make sure I have correct measurements, then calculating the number of stitches needed, then making sure I have enough yarn, in many different colours, before I can actually begin making the jacket! I have made the Adult Jacket previously, but didn't like the look of it on me, so I tinked the entire jacket, and will possibly re-use the yarn, in this rendition of the jacket, it should be much easier to make, in a much smaller size, and will also take much less time to make! ????????????


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:
 

> Thank you, the next knitted item I will be making, will be a hooded Childs' Surprise Jacket, for dgd3, so I will be re-measuring the child tomorrow, to make sure I have correct measurements, then calculating the number of stitches needed, then making sure I have enough yarn, in many different colours, before I can actually begin making the jacket! I have made the Adult Jacket previously, but didn't like the look of it on me, so I tinked the entire jacket, and will possibly re-use the yarn, in this rendition of the jacket, it should be much easier to make, in a much smaller size, and will also take much less time to make! ????????????


Good luck with your new project. I tend to skip the first important steps, shame on me. I have never made a surprise jacket but it does intrigue me.????????????????


----------



## Xiang

I will now bid you all a goodnight, and a great remainder of your day, where ever you may be!
I also hope that each of you experience a beautiful Spring Day, full of sunshine and the aroma of beautiful flowering plants. ????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????????????????????????????????????????⚘????????????????????????????????xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Fortunately, the x-ray shows nothing broken but I have a lot of arthritis in my thumb and wrist and the bruising is just making it hurt more than usual. I came home with a substantial hand brace but to be honest, it's more trouble than it's worth! I love the NHS when it's working properly!!


Keep it on as long as you can, even though you can't knit with them on easily.


----------



## lifeline

I've had a lovely day out with DH and DD. We walked along the river from Ham House up to Teddington Lock. Had a yummy fish finger sandwich in Tide End Cottage.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Yay! It worked blanket done ð¤


It's wonderful, Angela! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from Queen Mary's hospital in Sidcup! I am in quite a bit of pain with my thumb and wrist today, following my swan dive onto the pavement yesterday so thought I should get it checked out. Have had an x-ray and am now experiencing the long long wait to see a doc! Back later! Xxxx ❤


I hope they can sort it out and help you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, what happened? Happy birthday Mr G!! Xxxx


Happy birthday to Mr G from me, too! ????xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Fortunately, the x-ray shows nothing broken but I have a lot of arthritis in my thumb and wrist and the bruising is just making it hurt more than usual. I came home with a substantial hand brace but to be honest, it's more trouble than it's worth! I love the NHS when it's working properly!!


Well at least now you know. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Roast the duck, the ones we get are about 2Kg - 2.3 Kg, does us for a few days in various forms. xx


Duck risotto, mmmmmmm!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That is excellent news, but were you given a decent analgesic, so that you are covered, while the pain is at its worst? xoxoxo ????????????


No, she said to take over the counter paracetamol or ibuprofen but I am quite uncomfortable so have dug out some co codamol from my knee pain last year, it's a bit slow kicking in!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Does ice help? It should reduce the swelling and therefore reduce the pain. Sometimes even heat helps. All I can offer is hugs ???? and kisses???????? If none of that helps try a bottle or two of wine. Do not tell your hubby warmth was suggested or he will tell you to put your hand in warm dishwater.????????


I can see you have my DH worked out, jinx!! I have run my hand under warm water for a while, that helps a bit but he ice puts my teeth on edge!:sm16: I can see a big bruise coming out now, from the base of my thumb to about thre inches down my arm!! Think I may get my mini hot water bottle out. Thanks for caring!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thank you, the next knitted item I will be making, will be a hooded Childs' Surprise Jacket, for dgd3, so I will be re-measuring the child tomorrow, to make sure I have correct measurements, then calculating the number of stitches needed, then making sure I have enough yarn, in many different colours, before I can actually begin making the jacket! I have made the Adult Jacket previously, but didn't like the look of it on me, so I tinked the entire jacket, and will possibly re-use the yarn, in this rendition of the jacket, it should be much easier to make, in a much smaller size, and will also take much less time to make! ????????????


Looking forward to seeing it!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I will now bid you all a goodnight, and a great remainder of your day, where ever you may be!
> I also hope that each of you experience a beautiful Spring Day, full of sunshine and the aroma of beautiful flowering plants. ????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????????????????????????????????????????⚘????????????????????????????????xoxoxo


Thank you, my dear, right back at you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I've had a lovely day out with DH and DD. We walked along the river from Ham House up to Teddington Lock. Had a yummy fish finger sandwich in Tide End Cottage.


That looks lovely and you had the perfect day for it!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I use paypal and do not worry about it. If they do not have paypal I look for another company that does accept paypal. Susan what company are you dealing with?


I've sussed it out jinx thanks. It was my fault. I was ordering a yrs subscription in USA. I should have been ordering it in international.. So I've told them I've done it and it was my fault. The firm I'd dell publications. But I'm ok now


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Which Sudoko book are you after? Mr P gets his from Amazon. Xx


Thankyou Josephine I'm all sorted now I've read what to do again...????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from Queen Mary's hospital in Sidcup! I am in quite a bit of pain with my thumb and wrist today, following my swan dive onto the pavement yesterday so thought I should get it checked out. Have had an x-ray and am now experiencing the long long wait to see a doc! Back later! Xxxx ❤


Oooo my poor June. I'm waiting for your news.


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> I've had a lovely day out with DH and DD. We walked along the river from Ham House up to Teddington Lock. Had a yummy fish finger sandwich in Tide End Cottage.


What a lovely day for a walk and a lovely meal at the end. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Duck risotto, mmmmmmm!!! xxxx


Memories ????? xxxx (might have it again on Tuesday.)


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Thanks love, not doing much today, may go and sit in the garden!! xxxx


Glad you haven't broken bones. But I don't think arthritis is any less painful.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Oooo my poor June. I'm waiting for your news.


Read on......!! Not broken just very badly bruised and bad arthritis in that thumb. I'm on the pain killers now but it hurts like fury!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Memories ????? xxxx (might have it again on Tuesday.)


Send me some down, it might help with the pain!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Glad you haven't broken bones. But I don't think arthritis is any less painful.


You're right there!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Send me some down, it might help with the pain!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


If I could you know I would. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> No, she said to take over the counter paracetamol or ibuprofen but I am quite uncomfortable so have dug out some co codamol from my knee pain last year, it's a bit slow kicking in!! xxxx


If it's the stronger one it takes about twent minutes to kick in.


----------



## grandma susan

I'm not writing tonight. All I am saying is, that I have had a big argument with the family, and I ended up getting shouted at. I'm cross, their behavior was disgusting in my house today. That's all I'm saying cos I need to tell someone. I'm very upset, and I think it could take a while for me to calm down.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> If I could you know I would. xxxx


Yes love, I know you would but it wouldn't do justice to your lovely risotto to have it stuck in the post for a week!!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Just had message from family. Will I go up for a bbq tomorrow.....I've got my diverticulitis again, so that didn't help. I just think that sometimes the boys' behavior is disgusting and unacceptable to me. Luv them tons but.....


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Just had message from family. Will I go up for a bbq tomorrow.....I've got my diverticulitis again, so that didn't help. I just think that sometimes the boys' behavior is disgusting and unacceptable to me. Luv them tons but.....


Sorry you are upset. In the long run it probably is not that important. Hoping you decide to go for the bbq tomorrow and put the unpleasantness behind you.
The young men are caught between childhood and adulthood and sometimes are probably a bit hard to deal with. ????????
Take me along in your back pocket and I will help you if things get tense.


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Today is my DH's birthday I hope it ends better than it has started!!


Happy birthday to your DH


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Fortunately, the x-ray shows nothing broken but I have a lot of arthritis in my thumb and wrist and the bruising is just making it hurt more than usual. I came home with a substantial hand brace but to be honest, it's more trouble than it's worth! I love the NHS when it's working properly!!


Glad you haven't broken anything, but sorry the arthritis is playing up because of it


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> Hello all, We had a quiet drive to DD4's temporary home, I had a great time with 3 of my DD's, 2 SIL's & all 7 DGD's. We also met SIL3's bosses, as they joined us all for a BBQ tea; & they are a lovely couple who have a child the same age as dgd5, & one just a year older than the twins, and they have already become good friends. I think we will be visiting regularly, as it seems to be such a friendly place!
> It is now almost 11:00pm & everyone has now gone to bed. DH is asleep, Mint is also asleep ..... she has had a wonderful time with Shadow & all of the children, and she is now exhausted. As usual, I am not tired at all, so I am posting this, then will catch up with all of your posts, until I get tired, or my phone goes flat! xoxoxo


Sounds like a success


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> I've sussed it out jinx thanks. It was my fault. I was ordering a yrs subscription in USA. I should have been ordering it in international.. So I've told them I've done it and it was my fault. The firm I'd dell publications. But I'm ok now


Glad you worked it out


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> What a lovely day for a walk and a lovely meal at the end. xx :sm23:


It was lovely


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Sorry you are upset. In the long run it probably is not that important. Hoping you decide to go for the bbq tomorrow and put the unpleasantness behind you.
> The young men are caught between childhood and adulthood and sometimes are probably a bit hard to deal with. ????????
> Take me along in your back pocket and I will help you if things get tense.


Awww, that's so sweet!!


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Beautiful plants, even the cheeky marigold!


But I haven't got any marigolds????????xx


----------



## linkan

Thanks everyone for the compliments ????
June so glad nothing is broken, but as Susan said Mr Arthur is a big pain himself.


----------



## linkan

Lovely photos Josephine, looks like a grand outing 
MJ, good news that you got done with your blanket too. There material I wanted to make blankets for them is still in my sewing room buried under all the things I'm trying to finish.


----------



## linkan

Susan, ... Kids. Eegads they can really push buttons can't they!
We love them so so much and yet they can hurt us the most ????


----------



## nitz8catz

Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 3:08 pm EDT and 7'C (45'F). We started the day with double digits and the temperature has been dropping all day.
Everything is closed today for Good Friday. It used to be that some businesses used to stay open Good Friday and close for the rest of the weekend, but the government said that everyone who worked on Good Friday had to be paid statutory holiday pay, so now all businesses close instead.
Most of my shingles scabs have fallen off and I just have red, puffy, slighty itchy skin now. I still need an afternoon nap. Not sure how that is going to work with work. And I still have the persistent annoying ear ache and ringing.
I've been crocheting more flower squares but my hand is starting to hurt so I may set them aside and do some more work on the unpredictable shawl again.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Susan, ... Kids. Eegads they can really push buttons can't they!
> We love them so so much and yet they can hurt us the most ????


My DD really enjoys pushing my buttons. She says she just wants a reaction from me. I'm "too laid back". Thanks kid!


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Just had message from family. Will I go up for a bbq tomorrow.....I've got my diverticulitis again, so that didn't help. I just think that sometimes the boys' behavior is disgusting and unacceptable to me. Luv them tons but.....


Wait until tomorrow. If your diverticulitis is still acting up, then I think that is your answer. If you are feeling better, and the boys now how much they upset you, then go.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Read on......!! Not broken just very badly bruised and bad arthritis in that thumb. I'm on the pain killers now but it hurts like fury!!! xxxx


I'm so sorry that you are hurting, but glad that nothing is broken. It might be time to call someone in to rip out that bush.
Can you get shark cartilage at the health store. In a gel or creme, applied to the skin, it helps with arthritis. Might be something to try, after your bruises heal.
I hope you heal quickly and don't feel so much pain.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I've sussed it out jinx thanks. It was my fault. I was ordering a yrs subscription in USA. I should have been ordering it in international.. So I've told them I've done it and it was my fault. The firm I'd dell publications. But I'm ok now


Some of these websites are confusing. I'm glad you have it all sorted now.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> I've had a lovely day out with DH and DD. We walked along the river from Ham House up to Teddington Lock. Had a yummy fish finger sandwich in Tide End Cottage.


Lovely picture and it looks like such a nice day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thank you, the next knitted item I will be making, will be a hooded Childs' Surprise Jacket, for dgd3, so I will be re-measuring the child tomorrow, to make sure I have correct measurements, then calculating the number of stitches needed, then making sure I have enough yarn, in many different colours, before I can actually begin making the jacket! I have made the Adult Jacket previously, but didn't like the look of it on me, so I tinked the entire jacket, and will possibly re-use the yarn, in this rendition of the jacket, it should be much easier to make, in a much smaller size, and will also take much less time to make! ????????????


I've made both the adult surprise jacket as well as the baby surprise jacket. It's such a neat pattern that turns a piece of knitted origami into a functional (maybe not so fitted or shaped) garment.


----------



## Islander

Good Morning from the Island, a cloudy 54F. Good Fridays always have a way of being dismal, goes with the day I suppose. Tomorrow and Sunday are looking good though. 
I have a mockingbird I think, have never seen one in the yard before but I'm hearing lots of lovely bird singing! On cruise control today as last nights sleep was very little....uggh.

June hope you have something to take so your bruises will not be so uncomfortable, sending you some healing love. Beautiful Spring flowers Josephine. 
Wishing you all a Happy Easter! ????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I've made both the adult surprise jacket as well as the baby surprise jacket. It's such a neat pattern that turns a piece of knitted origami into a functional (maybe not so fitted or shaped) garment.


Elizabeth Zimmerman was a real brain.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I have now caught up, and am going to find something else for me to do; as I am still very much awake, and everyone else has gone to sleep ..... even both of the dogs! :sm16: ????????????


Disloyal dogs :sm02: :sm02: They could have stayed up with you.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 3:08 pm EDT and 7'C (45'F). We started the day with double digits and the temperature has been dropping all day.
> Everything is closed today for Good Friday. It used to be that some businesses used to stay open Good Friday and close for the rest of the weekend, but the government said that everyone who worked on Good Friday had to be paid statutory holiday pay, so now all businesses close instead.
> Most of my shingles scabs have fallen off and I just have red, puffy, slighty itchy skin now. I still need an afternoon nap. Not sure how that is going to work with work. And I still have the persistent annoying ear ache and ringing.
> I've been crocheting more flower squares but my hand is starting to hurt so I may set them aside and do some more work on the unpredictable shawl again.


Naps are good... I'm going to have one real soon. :sm23:


----------



## Islander

I've been told this is a Northern Mockingbird...


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thanks for that, I do like duck, but haven't had any since we tried killing our own birds, and we decided that we would allow other people to do that part of the process of obtaining a duck, or any other type of meat, for cooking! I am carnivorous, but don't like to kill any animal! :sm16: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


We had chickens. I haven't butchered our own chickens, but I did clean them after they were killed. My BIL had a metal cone that worked so well without mess and fuss. I don't know if I could butcher ducks, but didn't have any problems with the chickens. They were fulfilling their purpose.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Do you roast your duck, or are there other ways that you cook it? We used to have ducks and chooks, many years ago, as we were trying to become selfsufficient, :sm16: :sm16: but it didn't work! We managed to do one duck. and one chicken, and felt so mean that we decided to let the birds live their lives in the sanctuary of our backyard; but we ended up selling them to a man who ran a smallish free range Poultry farm. Now we get our poultry from the supermarket, but might try duck again, one day, if I can find a decent sized one; as I did like the duck that we had previously! :sm23: :sm23:


I have barbequed a duck and set the barbeque on fire!!! It worked better at the old house where I had a firepit where I could flambe the duck over applewood. They turned out very nice. Just crack the blackened skin open and eat the roasted meat inside.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I've been told this is a Northern Mockingbird...


Yes, we have them infrequently around our house in the summer. If you have one near your house, it's a bit off course.


----------



## nitz8catz

My battery has run out so I'm signing off and I'll talk tomorrow.
Everyone have a good evening/day.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I'm not writing tonight. All I am saying is, that I have had a big argument with the family, and I ended up getting shouted at. I'm cross, their behavior was disgusting in my house today. That's all I'm saying cos I need to tell someone. I'm very upset, and I think it could take a while for me to calm down.


I'm so sorry. Sending you much love and many comforting hugs! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Glad you haven't broken anything, but sorry the arthritis is playing up because of it


Me, too, Junie! More healing, gentle and comforting hugs and much love heading your way. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> I've been told this is a Northern Mockingbird...


It's a pretty bird. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. I see everyone across the pond is sleeping in this a.m. or they are busy busy busy.
We have no exciting plans for today. Tomorrow we will be going to our sons house for Easter brunch. I am thinking/hoping/praying that our oldest grandson may be there. He has been deployed and I am expecting him home soon.
I will continue working on my afghan strips with the hope I learn to count to three. The pattern is sooo simple. I cannot believe how often I work the wrong row. I think I do it because the pattern is reversible and the pattern repeat is 3 rows instead of the 4. If the pattern is not reversible I would be working an even number of rows. Well, that is my excuse and I am sticking to it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I see everyone across the pond is sleeping in this a.m. or they are busy busy busy.
> We have no exciting plans for today. Tomorrow we will be going to our sons house for Easter brunch. I am thinking/hoping/praying that our oldest grandson may be there. He has been deployed and I am expecting him home soon.
> I will continue working on my afghan strips with the hope I learn to count to three. The pattern is sooo simple. I cannot believe how often I work the wrong row. I think I do it because the pattern is reversible and the pattern repeat is 3 rows instead of the 4. If the pattern is not reversible I would be working an even number of rows. Well, that is my excuse and I am sticking to it.


Morning, me thinks you are up way too early, it's only 9.20 here at the moment so not a lot of life this side of the pond. I've been up for an hour or so, got breakfast, done potatoes for dinner (the rest is ready and just needs heating) and am now catching up. Even on simple patterns I still have my piece of paper marked with the number of row, in your case, 1-3, and tick off every time I do a row. It works for me. Keep practising you'll get there by the end of the afghan. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a lovely sunny Wales, looks as though it's going to be another glorious day, apparently Wales got the highest temperatures yesterday, long may it last. Nothing planned for the day, I seem to have hurt my knee so am having problems just hobbling around the house so might just have to rest it and knit today.

Hope you managed to get some sleep last night June and your hand wasn't too painful, have a lovely holiday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I did get up a bit early today. Getting up at midnight is not the best way to do things. However, I go with the flo. The night before I got up at 3 which meant I was in bed at 7 last night. So I actually slept 5 hours. Probably will be in bed early again tonight.
Knit one row, purl one row, pattern on third row. Too easy. I am thinking this a.m. I will crochet a baby sweater just to give myself a knitting break.



Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, me thinks you are up way too early, it's only 9.20 here at the moment so not a lot of life this side of the pond. I've been up for an hour or so, got breakfast, done potatoes for dinner (the rest is ready and just needs heating) and am now catching up. Even on simple patterns I still have my piece of paper marked with the number of row, in your case, 1-3, and tick off every time I do a row. It works for me. Keep practising you'll get there by the end of the afghan. xx :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a lovely sunny Wales, looks as though it's going to be another glorious day, apparently Wales got the highest temperatures yesterday, long may it last. Nothing planned for the day, I seem to have hurt my knee so am having problems just hobbling around the house so might just have to rest it and knit today.
> 
> Hope you managed to get some sleep last night June and your hand wasn't too painful, have a lovely holiday everyone. xx


Sorry your knee is causing you grief. I think a few of us have had knees that for no apparent reason decide to be very painful for a few days. Hope yours is not a long term problem.
I also wonder how June is doing. Hoping she is much better, but I also know sometimes things get worse before they get better.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely day yesterday with the family. Lunched in the garden and just st there all afternoon enjoying the view, chatting and drinking and I did some crochet.

Might stroll down to town later and then plan not to do much.

Happy Easter Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm so sorry that you are hurting, but glad that nothing is broken. It might be time to call someone in to rip out that bush.
> Can you get shark cartilage at the health store. In a gel or creme, applied to the skin, it helps with arthritis. Might be something to try, after your bruises heal.
> I hope you heal quickly and don't feel so much pain.


Thanks for that info Nitz, I will look into it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good Morning from the Island, a cloudy 54F. Good Fridays always have a way of being dismal, goes with the day I suppose. Tomorrow and Sunday are looking good though.
> I have a mockingbird I think, have never seen one in the yard before but I'm hearing lots of lovely bird singing! On cruise control today as last nights sleep was very little....uggh.
> 
> June hope you have something to take so your bruises will not be so uncomfortable, sending you some healing love. Beautiful Spring flowers Josephine.
> Wishing you all a Happy Easter! ????????????????????????????????????


Thanks my love, the thumb is still sore but the rest is healing up nicely!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Junie! More healing, gentle and comforting hugs and much love heading your way. :sm01: xxxooo


Thank you dear, your good wishes are much appreciated!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I see everyone across the pond is sleeping in this a.m. or they are busy busy busy.
> We have no exciting plans for today. Tomorrow we will be going to our sons house for Easter brunch. I am thinking/hoping/praying that our oldest grandson may be there. He has been deployed and I am expecting him home soon.
> I will continue working on my afghan strips with the hope I learn to count to three. The pattern is sooo simple. I cannot believe how often I work the wrong row. I think I do it because the pattern is reversible and the pattern repeat is 3 rows instead of the 4. If the pattern is not reversible I would be working an even number of rows. Well, that is my excuse and I am sticking to it.


Hello jinx, happy Easter!!Enjoy your lunch with your family, fingers crossed your soldier is there to give you a hug!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a lovely sunny Wales, looks as though it's going to be another glorious day, apparently Wales got the highest temperatures yesterday, long may it last. Nothing planned for the day, I seem to have hurt my knee so am having problems just hobbling around the house so might just have to rest it and knit today.
> 
> Hope you managed to get some sleep last night June and your hand wasn't too painful, have a lovely holiday everyone. xx


Thanks dear, I slept much better last night and am beginning to be able to use my left hand a bit again!! Sorry about your knee, I hope it gets better very soon but you should rest it and knit anyway!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, I slept much better last night and am beginning to be able to use my left hand a bit again!! Sorry about your knee, I hope it gets better very soon but you should rest it and knit anyway!! xxxx


Glad you're slowly healing. I will take your sage advise. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

A very happy Easter to you all from a sunny and warm London!! As I have said, my left hand is getting a bit better and I slept well, thank you all for caring!! I have decided to head for Greenwich today, it will stop me trying to use my sore hand at home and there's nothing wrong with my legs! There may be some things going on down there as it is a Bank Holiday weekend!!

Just had a lovely half hour on Skype with my Vietnam Kiwis, haven't spoken to them for ages so it was good to have a catch up. They were out in their yard and the kids were in and out of the pool, it looked lovely! They said that when they went back to NZ for a wedding, it didn't feel like home so looks like they might be there for another couple of years, I am getting tempted to go out and see them......!!

Have a lovely day, one and all and I'll catch you later!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely day yesterday with the family. Lunched in the garden and just st there all afternoon enjoying the view, chatting and drinking and I did some crochet.
> 
> Might stroll down to town later and then plan not to do much.
> 
> Happy Easter Saturday everyone. xx


The picture is lovely and your day yesterday sounds wonderful! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks my love, the thumb is still sore but the rest is healing up nicely!! xxxx


That's good to hear. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 3:08 pm EDT and 7'C (45'F). We started the day with double digits and the temperature has been dropping all day.
> Everything is closed today for Good Friday. It used to be that some businesses used to stay open Good Friday and close for the rest of the weekend, but the government said that everyone who worked on Good Friday had to be paid statutory holiday pay, so now all businesses close instead.
> Most of my shingles scabs have fallen off and I just have red, puffy, slighty itchy skin now. I still need an afternoon nap. Not sure how that is going to work with work. And I still have the persistent annoying ear ache and ringing.
> I've been crocheting more flower squares but my hand is starting to hurt so I may set them aside and do some more work on the unpredictable shawl again.


Glad you are nearly non-scabby again and apart from needing a nap, that you are well on the mend. That must have been a miserable experience, I wonder how you contracted it? Looking forward to seeing your craft work in the near future!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Glad you are nearly non-scabby again and apart from needing a nap, that you are well on the mend. That must have been a miserable experience, I wonder how you contracted it? Looking forward to seeing your craft work in the near future!! xxxx


Did you have a nice afternoon out, was thinking of you while I sat here with my leg up. I've had a wonderful afternoon, I've now got webbed feet and wrinkled fingers, yes I've been in the frog pond a lot of the afternoon. My shawl was a disaster it didn't turn out at all right so frogged the lot. It's now sat in a carrier bag on the naughty chair. DH has been cutting the grass, I left him to it. Off to get tea now. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Did you have a nice afternoon out, was thinking of you while I sat here with my leg up. I've had a wonderful afternoon, I've now got webbed feet and wrinkled fingers, yes I've been in the frog pond a lot of the afternoon. My shawl was a disaster it didn't turn out at all right so frogged the lot. It's now sat in a carrier bag on the naughty chair. DH has been cutting the grass, I left him to it. Off to get tea now. xxxx


Oh dear, what a shame but at least it kept you out of mischief for a while! Better luck with your next project!!

I was back home by 2.30! Too many people at Greenwich because it's Easter and sunny! Walked quite a long way from Blackheath and down through the park to the river, so I got my exercise and had my lunch in the park, which was nice!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, what a shame but at least it kept you out of mischief for a while! Better luck with your next project!!
> 
> I was back home by 2.30! Too many people at Greenwich because it's Easter and sunny! Walked quite a long way from Blackheath and down through the park to the river, so I got my exercise and had my lunch in the park, which was nice!! xxxx


Sounds like a fun day out (other than all the people). Lovely photos. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, what a shame but at least it kept you out of mischief for a while! Better luck with your next project!!
> 
> I was back home by 2.30! Too many people at Greenwich because it's Easter and sunny! Walked quite a long way from Blackheath and down through the park to the river, so I got my exercise and had my lunch in the park, which was nice!! xxxx


Gorgeous photos. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a fun day out (other than all the people). Lovely photos. :sm01: xxxooo


It made a nice change! Of course, you probably recognise Greenwich from the photos? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Gorgeous photos. xxxx :sm24:


Thanks Jacky, it really was a beautiful day, weather-wise!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Apparently we are warmer than the Costa Packets!


----------



## PurpleFi

Spent most of today in the garden doing some weaving. Gorgeous.


----------



## grandma susan

Well girls, we've had a BBQ tonight because the weather has been perfect. The inlaws came,there's not a lot to say to that. 

I got a great big bouquet of roses today, from Andrew and Karen, thanking me for helping them over the last three weeks. AND...I got a phone call to say I've won a box of Ferraro Roche. In the church raffle. 

I'm going home in the morning and going to have a day for myself. I've a busy week coming up. Hope you are all ok.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Sorry you are upset. In the long run it probably is not that important. Hoping you decide to go for the bbq tomorrow and put the unpleasantness behind you.
> The young men are caught between childhood and adulthood and sometimes are probably a bit hard to deal with. ????????
> Take me along in your back pocket and I will help you if things get tense.


Would be lovely if you could. I've got to say they have been very polite today and I've even had loves and hugs. Until the next time????


----------



## Barn-dweller

To all Norfolkites, DH found this in his paper today, thought it might be of passing interest. I'll write it out :-

"RESTAURANT PUNISHED FOR EMPLOYEE'S FAKE REVIEWS

A restaurant rated as the best in town was downgraded by TripAdvisor after a staff member posted fake reviews in an attempt to earn more money. Arbuckles in Downham Market, Norfolk, blamed a 'greedy' employee who took advantage of a scheme that gave workers a £10 bonus if they won praise from diners on TripAdvisor
TripAdvisor downgraded the restaurant after it noticed a series of reviews praising the same person that could be traced to the same computer."


----------



## LondonChris

Pretty colours. Now it's finished the baby can come! Xx


linkan said:


> Yay! It worked blanket done ð¤


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Pretty colours. Now it's finished the baby can come! Xx


Hi Chris, haven't seen you on here for a while is all OK? xx


----------



## LondonChris

Poor you, so glad you didn't break anything. You must have 'knitters thumb. There are lots of supports around. Hope the pain soon gets better. Xxx

quote=London Girl]Fortunately, the x-ray shows nothing broken but I have a lot of arthritis in my thumb and wrist and the bruising is just making it hurt more than usual. I came home with a substantial hand brace but to be honest, it's more trouble than it's worth! I love the NHS when it's working properly!![/quote]

Itter's' thumb


----------



## LondonChris

My DD did Garden Design at university. She was told very early on that a weed is only a plant in the wrong place.



Xiang said:


> It is only a weed if you don't want it growing. where it has become established, if it is ok growing where it is, I would leave it there! xoxoxo


----------



## LondonChris

Big hugs coming your way. Xx


grandma susan said:


> Just had message from family. Will I go up for a bbq tomorrow.....I've got my diverticulitis again, so that didn't help. I just think that sometimes the boys' behavior is disgusting and unacceptable to me. Luv them tons but.....


----------



## LondonChris

Hope you are slowly recovering, take it slowly. Xxx


nitz8catz said:


> My battery has run out so I'm signing off and I'll talk tomorrow.
> Everyone have a good evening/day.


----------



## LondonChris

Vietnam is supposed to be beautiful. Your Grandkids are too! Go & visit them!!xx


London Girl said:


> A very happy Easter to you all from a sunny and warm London!! As I have said, my left hand is getting a bit better and I slept well, thank you all for caring!! I have decided to head for Greenwich today, it will stop me trying to use my sore hand at home and there's nothing wrong with my legs! There may be some things going on down there as it is a Bank Holiday weekend!!
> 
> Just had a lovely half hour on Skype with my Vietnam Kiwis, haven't spoken to them for ages so it was good to have a catch up. They were out in their yard and the kids were in and out of the pool, it looked lovely! They said that when they went back to NZ for a wedding, it didn't feel like home so looks like they might be there for another couple of years, I am getting tempted to go out and see them......!!
> 
> Have a lovely day, one and all and I'll catch you later!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Hope it wasn't the charming waiter we had.


Barn-dweller said:


> To all Norfolkites, DH found this in his paper today, thought it might be of passing interest. I'll write it out :-
> 
> "RESTAURANT PUNISHED FOR EMPLOYEE'S FAKE REVIEWS
> 
> A restaurant rated as the best in town was downgraded by TripAdvisor after a staff member posted fake reviews in an attempt to earn more money. Arbuckles in Downham Market, Norfolk, blamed a 'greedy' employee who took advantage of a scheme that gave workers a £10 bonus if they won praise from diners on TripAdvisor
> TripAdvisor downgraded the restaurant after it noticed a series of reviews praising the same person that could be traced to the same computer."


----------



## LondonChris

No I've been having trouble with my iPad in the evenings, the boys have nearly worn it out I think. I've been busy, doing not a lot.


Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Chris, haven't seen you on here for a while is all OK? xx


 Hope you are feeling better now?


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Hope it wasn't the charming waiter we had.


Makes you think twice about tipping doesn't it? xx


----------



## LondonChris

Sorry I’ve been using. Been having trouble with y iPad. Had a very busy few days since I last talked to you. Wednesday took the family to see Mary Poppins, we all really enjoyed it. We went to 10am showing but the tickets were only £2 each. Then took Claire & her boys out for a late lunch. Hadn’t talked to her boys in ages. Thursday managed to get to the Center where I’m supposed to work. They were very pleased to see me & the phones kept on ringing so I was very busy.
Friday was my Claire’s 40th Birthday, can’t believe she is so old! Certainly makes me feel old. Bill & I took all the family plus Claire’s friend out to lunch. We took a cake & balloons, she loved it. Thank goodness she was feeling well so enjoyed herself. I was not feeling good so when I got back I had to go to bed. I had what I call a really bad Polio day, all I can do is rest. Still not been good today so I’ve had to rest. My Oscar has had a terrible migraine for a couple of days so have sat with him. They had stayed in their tent for a couple of day, he wanted to go home tonight. Looking forward to Easter Sunday, roast lamb, my favourite! Hope you all have a good rest of the weekend.


----------



## LondonChris

Whoops typo, I haven’t been using! I’ve been missing. These things could get us in trouble!????????


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Sorry I've been using. Been having trouble with y iPad. Had a very busy few days since I last talked to you. Wednesday took the family to see Mary Poppins, we all really enjoyed it. We went to 10am showing but the tickets were only £2 each. Then took Claire & her boys out for a late lunch. Hadn't talked to her boys in ages. Thursday managed to get to the Center where I'm supposed to work. They were very pleased to see me & the phones kept on ringing so I was very busy.
> Friday was my Claire's 40th Birthday, can't believe she is so old! Certainly makes me feel old. Bill & I took all the family plus Claire's friend out to lunch. We took a cake & balloons, she loved it. Thank goodness she was feeling well so enjoyed herself. I was not feeling good so when I got back I had to go to bed. I had what I call a really bad Polio day, all I can do is rest. Still not been good today so I've had to rest. My Oscar has had a terrible migraine for a couple of days so have sat with him. They had stayed in their tent for a couple of day, he wanted to go home tonight. Looking forward to Easter Sunday, roast lamb, my favourite! Hope you all have a good rest of the weekend.


Healing hugs all round xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Well I have had another round of the worst time of my life, my Dd is in the hospital on the behavioral ward, our power went out last night and before it went out out it flickered off and on several times it was only out about 2 hrs but when it came back on our furnace wouldn’t kick on and it’s freezing this weekend only in the 40’s, so we called the furnace company and he got it running but there is still a part that it needs and to top all that off something is really wrong with my left leg and I can’t hardly move it, I probably should go to the hospital but I’m really scared too!!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Well I have had another round of the worst time of my life, my Dd is in the hospital on the behavioral ward, our power went out last night and before it went out out it flickered off and on several times it was only out about 2 hrs but when it came back on our furnace wouldn't kick on and it's freezing this weekend only in the 40's, so we called the furnace company and he got it running but there is still a part that it needs and to top all that off something is really wrong with my left leg and I can't hardly move it, I probably should go to the hospital but I'm really scared too!!


Get your butt to the hospital Lisa !!! This is no joke, your whole leg is swollen, and now it hurts.. your pluse is fairly low and your freezing. GO !
I KNOW YOUR UPSET .. but I really don't want to ever try to live without you. Please go


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> No, she said to take over the counter paracetamol or ibuprofen but I am quite uncomfortable so have dug out some co codamol from my knee pain last year, it's a bit slow kicking in!! xxxx


Sometimes doctors have no idea, about the pain levels that different people feel! I hope the co-codamol gives you some relief! You do know that you can take a regular panadol, with two of the co-codamol, the first time, then take the regular dosage! That will kick start the relief, a little faster! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Looking forward to seeing it!! xx


Don't hold your breath for too long tho, I am notorious for taking a very long time to make things!????????????


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> Well I have had another round of the worst time of my life, my Dd is in the hospital on the behavioral ward, our power went out last night and before it went out out it flickered off and on several times it was only out about 2 hrs but when it came back on our furnace wouldn't kick on and it's freezing this weekend only in the 40's, so we called the furnace company and he got it running but there is still a part that it needs and to top all that off something is really wrong with my left leg and I can't hardly move it, I probably should go to the hospital but I'm really scared too!!


My dear, if your leg is that sore and you feel the need to see a doctor then get moving and get to the hospital. There are several reasons it could be hurting and none of them will improve with just sitting around and hoping it goes away. I will hold your hand so you do not have to be so afraid.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I'm not writing tonight. All I am saying is, that I have had a big argument with the family, and I ended up getting shouted at. I'm cross, their behavior was disgusting in my house today. That's all I'm saying cos I need to tell someone. I'm very upset, and I think it could take a while for me to calm down.


Time for a break & take timeout, to do your own things for a while! Let them stew in their own juices for a bit, until you feel better, then you visit, when you are ready! I'm sending lots of love & hugs, to help you feel better! ????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Well I have had another round of the worst time of my life, my Dd is in the hospital on the behavioral ward, our power went out last night and before it went out out it flickered off and on several times it was only out about 2 hrs but when it came back on our furnace wouldn't kick on and it's freezing this weekend only in the 40's, so we called the furnace company and he got it running but there is still a part that it needs and to top all that off something is really wrong with my left leg and I can't hardly move it, I probably should go to the hospital but I'm really scared too!!


I hope you have gone to the hospital by now. Sending all you healing hugs and much love. Xx


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Sounds like a success


It was wonderful! The children were so happy, finding us there for 2 mornings running, instead of just a few hours. They also had their uncle, aunty & 3 cousins staying overnight; so they were very happy! There was plenty of room for everyone, and no fights between the children :sm06: :sm06: ????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Lovely photos Josephine, looks like a grand outing
> MJ, good news that you got done with your blanket too. There material I wanted to make blankets for them is still in my sewing room buried under all the things I'm trying to finish.


Don't worry, everything takes time!! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> My DD really enjoys pushing my buttons. She says she just wants a reaction from me. I'm "too laid back". Thanks kid!


A couple of years ago, my youngest sister told me she used to do little things to me, just to get a reaction from me; when I asked her why, she said that I rarely reacted to anything! Since then, I have noticed that I still don't react to many things, & there is usually my face isn't very expressive either! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I've made both the adult surprise jacket as well as the baby surprise jacket. It's such a neat pattern that turns a piece of knitted origami into a functional (maybe not so fitted or shaped) garment.


I will be trying the adult one again, but with a much thicker yarn, the yarn I used for mine, was much too fine, and didn't look good at all! ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Disloyal dogs :sm02: :sm02: They could have stayed up with you.


No, it was good that they went to sleep, because then I was able to do what I wanted to do; without them being stuck to my legs!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Naps are good... I'm going to have one real soon. :sm23:


I might do that, when I get back home, or not; it all depends on the weather! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I have barbequed a duck and set the barbeque on fire!!! It worked better at the old house where I had a firepit where I could flambe the duck over applewood. They turned out very nice. Just crack the blackened skin open and eat the roasted meat inside.


MMMMM ...... sounds delicious! ????????☺


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I see everyone across the pond is sleeping in this a.m. or they are busy busy busy.
> We have no exciting plans for today. Tomorrow we will be going to our sons house for Easter brunch. I am thinking/hoping/praying that our oldest grandson may be there. He has been deployed and I am expecting him home soon.
> I will continue working on my afghan strips with the hope I learn to count to three. The pattern is sooo simple. I cannot believe how often I work the wrong row. I think I do it because the pattern is reversible and the pattern repeat is 3 rows instead of the 4. If the pattern is not reversible I would be working an even number of rows. Well, that is my excuse and I am sticking to it.


And very good reasoning!!! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a lovely day yesterday with the family. Lunched in the garden and just st there all afternoon enjoying the view, chatting and drinking and I did some crochet.
> 
> Might stroll down to town later and then plan not to do much.
> 
> Happy Easter Saturday everyone. xx


It is a beautiful view also!
Happy Easter Sunday to everyone. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, what a shame but at least it kept you out of mischief for a while! Better luck with your next project!!
> 
> I was back home by 2.30! Too many people at Greenwich because it's Easter and sunny! Walked quite a long way from Blackheath and down through the park to the river, so I got my exercise and had my lunch in the park, which was nice!! xxxx


Beautiful photos, such a lovely place for a walk & lunch. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> To all Norfolkites, DH found this in his paper today, thought it might be of passing interest. I'll write it out :-
> 
> "RESTAURANT PUNISHED FOR EMPLOYEE'S FAKE REVIEWS
> 
> A restaurant rated as the best in town was downgraded by TripAdvisor after a staff member posted fake reviews in an attempt to earn more money. Arbuckles in Downham Market, Norfolk, blamed a 'greedy' employee who took advantage of a scheme that gave workers a £10 bonus if they won praise from diners on TripAdvisor
> TripAdvisor downgraded the restaurant after it noticed a series of reviews praising the same person that could be traced to the same computer."


I wonder if that particular employee still works there? :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> My DD did Garden Design at university. She was told very early on that a weed is only a plant in the wrong place.


My dad taught me that, when I was quite young! The only plants that don't come under that umbrella , are noxios plants, ones that destroy the native vegetation and prickle plants! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Sorry I've been missing. Been having trouble with y iPad. Had a very busy few days since I last talked to you. Wednesday took the family to see Mary Poppins, we all really enjoyed it. We went to 10am showing but the tickets were only £2 each. Then took Claire & her boys out for a late lunch. Hadn't talked to her boys in ages. Thursday managed to get to the Center where I'm supposed to work. They were very pleased to see me & the phones kept on ringing so I was very busy.
> Friday was my Claire's 40th Birthday, can't believe she is so old! Certainly makes me feel old. Bill & I took all the family plus Claire's friend out to lunch. We took a cake & balloons, she loved it. Thank goodness she was feeling well so enjoyed herself. I was not feeling good so when I got back I had to go to bed. I had what I call a really bad Polio day, all I can do is rest. Still not been good today so I've had to rest. My Oscar has had a terrible migraine for a couple of days so have sat with him. They had stayed in their tent for a couple of day, he wanted to go home tonight. Looking forward to Easter Sunday, roast lamb, my favourite! Hope you all have a good rest of the weekend.


Sorry you haven't been feeling so well Chris, I hope all of you are on the mend, by now! 
Happy birthday to Claire, I have a DD & SIL turning forty this year, and another DD & SIL turning 30; this year is the year of significant birthdays, then we have a couple of years grace, before the next significant birthday! ???? :sm06: ????????????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Well I have had another round of the worst time of my life, my Dd is in the hospital on the behavioral ward, our power went out last night and before it went out out it flickered off and on several times it was only out about 2 hrs but when it came back on our furnace wouldn't kick on and it's freezing this weekend only in the 40's, so we called the furnace company and he got it running but there is still a part that it needs and to top all that off something is really wrong with my left leg and I can't hardly move it, I probably should go to the hospital but I'm really scared too!!


Lisa, please have that leg checked, because more often than not, it turns out to be so much less than what you think it is! It is much better to have something done sooner, if it is scaring you, so that something fixable doesn't become something irreparable!

PS .... I'm really sorry if this seems to be far too brutal, I did try to be very gentle, and it reads ok to me, but I have often been told that a lot of things that I have said, or written, has the gentleness of a raging bull; but I really hope that isnt the case with this post! :sm23: :sm04: ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Get your butt to the hospital Lisa !!! This is no joke, your whole leg is swollen, and now it hurts.. your pluse is fairly low and your freezing. GO !
> I KNOW YOUR UPSET .. but I really don't want to ever try to live without you. Please go


Thanks for telling her, Ange ....... lisa, I hope you did what you were told, or did Ange go & get you, to make sure you got some help & treatment? ????????????‍????????‍???? ????❤????????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Get your butt to the hospital Lisa !!! This is no joke, your whole leg is swollen, and now it hurts.. your pluse is fairly low and your freezing. GO !
> I KNOW YOUR UPSET .. but I really don't want to ever try to live without you. Please go


Lisa, I agree totally with Ange, although I have not met you yet; but one of us might decide that a trip to the others country, could be done! ????

I also hope that DD is beginning to feel much better! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Sleep well, everyone! 

We are almost home, from our 2 day break! We only just made it to the town we needed to refuel at, the fuel guage had been on empty, for at least 5km. DH didn't want to fill up at the previous town! MEN ..... they just don't know when they should actually listen AND do what we suggest!!!!!

Whinge over! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Thanks for telling her, Ange ....... lisa, I hope you did what you were told, or did Ange go & get you, to make sure you got some help & treatment? ????????????‍????????‍???? ????❤????????????????


She hasn't answered my text so I don't know if she went or not. Even her DH told her to go. Her DD has them all upset right now. She pulled one of her walks in the rain in her gown. So it's complicated. But I'm hoping she went. I told her I would take her.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Happy Easter and good morning all from a glorious sunny Wales. It seems a day for bad legs today, hope you've got yours sorted Lisa, I'm trying to work out where I can take mine. Doctors closed 'til Tuesday and no A & E nearby. We don't have walk-in centres in Wales so will just have to sit here with my leg up and knit. At least I get out of cutting the grass and there's plenty of snooker on TV. Have a lovely peaceful Sunday and if you've got the lovely weather enjoy it. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> To all Norfolkites, DH found this in his paper today, thought it might be of passing interest. I'll write it out :-
> 
> "RESTAURANT PUNISHED FOR EMPLOYEE'S FAKE REVIEWS
> 
> A restaurant rated as the best in town was downgraded by TripAdvisor after a staff member posted fake reviews in an attempt to earn more money. Arbuckles in Downham Market, Norfolk, blamed a 'greedy' employee who took advantage of a scheme that gave workers a £10 bonus if they won praise from diners on TripAdvisor
> TripAdvisor downgraded the restaurant after it noticed a series of reviews praising the same person that could be traced to the same computer."


I don't know about 'the best in town', it was pretty much the _only_ restaurant in town!! I hope it wasn't our Jake that did that naughty thing, I'm going on there to write him a good review!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Poor you, so glad you didn't break anything. You must have 'knitters thumb. There are lots of supports around. Hope the pain soon gets better. Xxx
> 
> quote=London Girl]Fortunately, the x-ray shows nothing broken but I have a lot of arthritis in my thumb and wrist and the bruising is just making it hurt more than usual. I came home with a substantial hand brace but to be honest, it's more trouble than it's worth! I love the NHS when it's working properly!!


Thanks Chris, did a bit too much with it yesterday so it's a bit sore today and the splint is back on, serves me right! xxxx

Itter's' thumb[/quote]


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Vietnam is supposed to be beautiful. Your Grandkids are too! Go & visit them!!xx


Maybe..........!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Whoops typo, I haven't been using! I've been missing. These things could get us in trouble!????????


If you've just been using your pain meds, that's just fine!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Well I have had another round of the worst time of my life, my Dd is in the hospital on the behavioral ward, our power went out last night and before it went out out it flickered off and on several times it was only out about 2 hrs but when it came back on our furnace wouldn't kick on and it's freezing this weekend only in the 40's, so we called the furnace company and he got it running but there is still a part that it needs and to top all that off something is really wrong with my left leg and I can't hardly move it, I probably should go to the hospital but I'm really scared too!!


Oh bless you darling, wish I could help but all i can do is send you all hugs. Get that leg seen to - NOW!!!! Love you! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Sometimes doctors have no idea, about the pain levels that different people feel! I hope the co-codamol gives you some relief! You do know that you can take a regular panadol, with two of the co-codamol, the first time, then take the regular dosage! That will kick start the relief, a little faster! xoxoxo


Thanks for the advice Judi, know that you know what you are talking about!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> My dear, if your leg is that sore and you feel the need to see a doctor then get moving and get to the hospital. There are several reasons it could be hurting and none of them will improve with just sitting around and hoping it goes away. I will hold your hand so you do not have to be so afraid.


...and we'll all be holding the other one, xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Lisa, please have that leg checked, because more often than not, it turns out to be so much less than what you think it is! It is much better to have something done sooner, if it is scaring you, so that something fixable doesn't become something irreparable!
> 
> PS .... I'm really sorry if this seems to be far too brutal, I did try to be very gentle, and it reads ok to me, but I have often been told that a lot of things that I have said, or written, has the gentleness of a raging bull; but I really hope that isnt the case with this post! :sm23: :sm04: ????????????????


Tough love!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Easter and good morning all from a glorious sunny Wales. It seems a day for bad legs today, hope you've got yours sorted Lisa, I'm trying to work out where I can take mine. Doctors closed 'til Tuesday and no A & E nearby. We don't have walk-in centres in Wales so will just have to sit here with my leg up and knit. At least I get out of cutting the grass and there's plenty of snooker on TV. Have a lovely peaceful Sunday and if you've got the lovely weather enjoy it. xx


RICE!! Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevate! You could always ring 111, they might be able to give you some more advice. So sorry you're suffering, what a bunch we are with our aches and pains!! Feel better soon hun, lots of love xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a warm and sunny London!! Overdid the shrub lopping yesterday so have the brace back on and resting my hand which now has a lovely yellow bruise!!! Hope you all have a lovely Easter Sunday, go easy on the chocolate and all those in pain, I hope it gets better as the day wears on. Angela, please keep us in the loop about Lisa's leg? Thanks love xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Please listen to Ang, sorry you are having such a horrible day. Much love. Xx


linkan said:


> Get your butt to the hospital Lisa !!! This is no joke, your whole leg is swollen, and now it hurts.. your pluse is fairly low and your freezing. GO !
> I KNOW YOUR UPSET .. but I really don't want to ever try to live without you. Please go


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey and a very happy Easter to all my worldwide sisters.

Healing hugs to all of you who are poorly.

Off to pick up some raspberry canes from a friend and then sit and weave xx


----------



## LondonChris

Good job you like snooker! Hope you leg feels better soon. Can you not ring 111, even for advice?


Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Easter and good morning all from a glorious sunny Wales. It seems a day for bad legs today, hope you've got yours sorted Lisa, I'm trying to work out where I can take mine. Doctors closed 'til Tuesday and no A & E nearby. We don't have walk-in centres in Wales so will just have to sit here with my leg up and knit. At least I get out of cutting the grass and there's plenty of snooker on TV. Have a lovely peaceful Sunday and if you've got the lovely weather enjoy it. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> RICE!! Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevate! You could always ring 111, they might be able to give you some more advice. So sorry you're suffering, what a bunch we are with our aches and pains!! Feel better soon hun, lots of love xxxxx


Thanks, I think I'll open a R & R home for all the Connections with aches and pains. xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Happy Easter to you all. It’s a beautiful day here. I’m indoors looking after Oscar who is still suffering with his Migraine, he must be feeling bad as he didn’t want to eat an egg. Felix however managed to eat some, what a mess!
It sounds as though most people are suffering today, hope it’s not long before all the aches & pains are less. My leg is really painful too, I’m getting in touch with my consultant next week to make sure he does my referral to see the Back Consultant, I’ve decided that if he offers me the operation I shall risk it, can’t go on like this. Ok that’s my moaning over. Hope you all have a good Easter Sunday.. lots of love to you all. ????????????????????????


----------



## LondonChris

Saw this & thought of June


----------



## LondonChris

LondonChris said:


> Saw this & thought of June


----------



## London Girl

Oh wow, that beautiful and could be the answer for my tatty, ageing suite but it must have been so heavy to knit, that is thick yarn!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> Sleep well, everyone!
> 
> We are almost home, from our 2 day break! We only just made it to the town we needed to refuel at, the fuel guage had been on empty, for at least 5km. DH didn't want to fill up at the previous town! MEN ..... they just don't know when they should actually listen AND do what we suggest!!!!!
> 
> Whinge over! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Morning. I believe my mother would have told me I deserved to be suffering if I did not take care of myself. The yellow color of the bruise is a good thing. It means it is breaking down and leaving the scene.
Hoping that wearing the brace gives you comfort and that you enjoy this lovely Easter Sunday.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny London!! Overdid the shrub lopping yesterday so have the brace back on and resting my hand which now has a lovely yellow bruise!!! Hope you all have a lovely Easter Sunday, go easy on the chocolate and all those in pain, I hope it gets better as the day wears on. Angela, please keep us in the loop about Lisa's leg? Thanks love xxxxx


----------



## jinx

Happy Easter Sunday to you. Sounds like you have a calm peaceful day planned.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and a very happy Easter to all my worldwide sisters.
> 
> Healing hugs to all of you who are poorly.
> 
> Off to pick up some raspberry canes from a friend and then sit and weave xx


----------



## jinx

I feel bad for the little guy. Hoping the migraine suffering is over for him very soon.
Hoping your consultant has placed the referral and you get to see the back consultant to get relief. Happy Easter Sunday to you.????????????????????


LondonChris said:


> Happy Easter to you all. It's a beautiful day here. I'm indoors looking after Oscar who is still suffering with his Migraine, he must be feeling bad as he didn't want to eat an egg. Felix however managed to eat some, what a mess!
> It sounds as though most people are suffering today, hope it's not long before all the aches & pains are less. My leg is really painful too, I'm getting in touch with my consultant next week to make sure he does my referral to see the Back Consultant, I've decided that if he offers me the operation I shall risk it, can't go on like this. Ok that's my moaning over. Hope you all have a good Easter Sunday.. lots of love to you all. ????????????????????????


----------



## jinx

I read your response and thought how much better you said it than I did. We know blood clots come without rhyme or reason and need to be taken care of immediately. Not saying that is what is causing the pain, just one of the undesirable possibilities.

quote=Xiang]Lisa, please have that leg checked, because more often than not, it turns out to be so much less than what you think it is! It is much better to have something done sooner, if it is scaring you, so that something fixable doesn't become something irreparable!

PS .... I'm really sorry if this seems to be far too brutal, I did try to be very gentle, and it reads ok to me, but I have often been told that a lot of things that I have said, or written, has the gentleness of a raging bull; but I really hope that isnt the case with this post! :sm23: :sm04: ????????????????[/quote]


----------



## jinx

My dear I thought you said your knee was painful. In my warped brain that is different than your leg hurts. 
Waiting days to have your pain checked out is dangerous. Is it really not possible for you to drive to a A&E center? Waiting until Tuesday does not seem like a wise decision. Hugs and best wishes.


Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Easter and good morning all from a glorious sunny Wales. It seems a day for bad legs today, hope you've got yours sorted Lisa, I'm trying to work out where I can take mine. Doctors closed 'til Tuesday and no A & E nearby. We don't have walk-in centres in Wales so will just have to sit here with my leg up and knit. At least I get out of cutting the grass and there's plenty of snooker on TV. Have a lovely peaceful Sunday and if you've got the lovely weather enjoy it. xx


----------



## jinx

Lol. By the way you can edit your post within the first hour. Where it says reply, quick reply ... it also says edit. We knew you did not mean you were using. Gave us a smile as we all write posts that can be misinterpreted. 


LondonChris said:


> Whoops typo, I haven't been using! I've been missing. These things could get us in trouble!????????


----------



## jinx

It is indeed beautiful. I keep thinking how uncomfortable it might be to sit on a bobble. ????


London Girl said:


> Oh wow, that beautiful and could be the answer for my tatty, ageing suite but it must have been so heavy to knit, that is thick yarn!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I believe my mother would have told me I deserved to be suffering if I did not take care of myself. The yellow color of the bruise is a good thing. It means it is breaking down and leaving the scene.
> Hoping that wearing the brace gives you comfort and that you enjoy this lovely Easter Sunday.


Thanks dear, all good so far!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> It is indeed beautiful. I keep thinking how uncomfortable it might be to sit on a bobble. ????


Ha ha, that was my first thought when I saw the bobbles. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> It is indeed beautiful. I keep thinking how uncomfortable it might be to sit on a bobble. ????


That crossed my mind too!! :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, all good so far!! xxxx


Just demolished some of the duck and very nice it was too. Plenty left for the next couple of days. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Just demolished some of the duck and very nice it was too. Plenty left for the next couple of days. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


Are you sure that wasn't a Canada Goose? :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Wishing everyone an enjoyable pleasant Easter Sunday from my little corner of the world. ???????????? It is chilly this a.m. but the sun is going to shine and the temperatures are rising. Very thankful for the beautiful weather on this special day in April.
I knit several inches on the afghan yesterday. I continue to want to knit a 4 row pattern, but only had to tink that row two times. I keep telling myself to to check check and recheck, but I do not listen. At least with all this tinking I have found an easier way, for me, to tink. Always looking for a positive for each situation.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Wishing everyone an enjoyable pleasant Easter Sunday from my little corner of the world. ???????????? It is chilly this a.m. but the sun is going to shine and the temperatures are rising. Very thankful for the beautiful weather on this special day in April.
> I knit several inches on the afghan yesterday. I continue to want to knit a 4 row pattern, but only had to tink that row two times. I keep telling myself to to check check and recheck, but I do not listen. At least with all this tinking I have found an easier way, for me, to tink. Always looking for a positive for each situation.


If there is anything sadder than talking to yourself, it has to be talking to yourself and not listening!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## jinx

It might be sadder to talk to oneself and then answer yourself.????????????


London Girl said:


> If there is anything sadder than talking to yourself, it has to be talking to yourself and not listening!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Well I have had another round of the worst time of my life, my Dd is in the hospital on the behavioral ward, our power went out last night and before it went out out it flickered off and on several times it was only out about 2 hrs but when it came back on our furnace wouldn't kick on and it's freezing this weekend only in the 40's, so we called the furnace company and he got it running but there is still a part that it needs and to top all that off something is really wrong with my left leg and I can't hardly move it, I probably should go to the hospital but I'm really scared too!!


Hoping things get sorted and come out good for you soon. Thinking of you


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> It might be sadder to talk to oneself and then answer yourself.????????????


I often think it's good to chat with yourself as you know pretty well how the conversation is going to go :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> It might be sadder to talk to oneself and then answer yourself.????????????


I do that all the time!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I often think it's good to chat with yourself as you know pretty well how the conversation is going to go :sm09:


...until you get into an argument with yourself!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Are you sure that wasn't a Canada Goose? :sm23: xxxx


It is quite big. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> ...until you get into an argument with yourself!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


At least I usually win that sort of argument. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> At least I usually win that sort of argument. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> She hasn't answered my text so I don't know if she went or not. Even her DH told her to go. Her DD has them all upset right now. She pulled one of her walks in the rain in her gown. So it's complicated. But I'm hoping she went. I told her I would take her.


Unfortunately people are sometimes their own worst enemies! I know she is worried about her DD, but I am still hoping she will go to A&E, if only to get a diagnosis & medication, or information on how to ease of the savelling & pain! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Easter and good morning all from a glorious sunny Wales. It seems a day for bad legs today, hope you've got yours sorted Lisa, I'm trying to work out where I can take mine. Doctors closed 'til Tuesday and no A & E nearby. We don't have walk-in centres in Wales so will just have to sit here with my leg up and knit. At least I get out of cutting the grass and there's plenty of snooker on TV. Have a lovely peaceful Sunday and if you've got the lovely weather enjoy it. xx


Hi Jacki, we had glorious weather, which included Sunshine, then a nice amount of rain (for the farmers), for the entire time we were away. then once we were home. we even had some here. We are used to the rain following the hills around, and only rarel getting rain, and all of the surrounding towns getting large amounts of
rain! We also had a little light show, which was very pretty; and I am hoping that there were no fires started from it!
I hope you are having a good day, despite your knee/leg problem. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I don't know about 'the best in town', it was pretty much the _only_ restaurant in town!! I hope it wasn't our Jake that did that naughty thing, I'm going on there to write him a good review!! xxxx


I hope so too, he might not work there anymore, if he was the culprit of those surplus reviews! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Tough love!! xxxx


Definitely is, my DD's remind me all the time, that " unless they were dieing, are limb was falling off", that I would tell them they were fine!???????????? :sm06: :sm23:

I'm just happy now, that they were ok, but I'm sure I would have taken them to the doe, if anything was serious. :sm06: :sm04: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, I think I'll open a R & R home for all the Connections with aches and pains. xxxx


???????????? ????????


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Happy Easter to you all. It's a beautiful day here. I'm indoors looking after Oscar who is still suffering with his Migraine, he must be feeling bad as he didn't want to eat an egg. Felix however managed to eat some, what a mess!
> It sounds as though most people are suffering today, hope it's not long before all the aches & pains are less. My leg is really painful too, I'm getting in touch with my consultant next week to make sure he does my referral to see the Back Consultant, I've decided that if he offers me the operation I shall risk it, can't go on like this. Ok that's my moaning over. Hope you all have a good Easter Sunday.. lots of love to you all. ????????????????????????


Best of luck with getting the op, and if that does happen, best of fortune with the results of the op!???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

That is gorgeous, but the patterning might not be as comfortable, as having S.S. on the back & seat! Well done to the person who did all of that work! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh wow, that beautiful and could be the answer for my tatty, ageing suite but it must have been so heavy to knit, that is thick yarn!!! xxxx


Can't wait to see your lounge completely refurbished!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Are you sure that wasn't a Canada Goose? :sm23: xxxx


????????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Lovely afternoon in the garden


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Wishing everyone an enjoyable pleasant Easter Sunday from my little corner of the world. ???????????? It is chilly this a.m. but the sun is going to shine and the temperatures are rising. Very thankful for the beautiful weather on this special day in April.
> I knit several inches on the afghan yesterday. I continue to want to knit a 4 row pattern, but only had to tink that row two times. I keep telling myself to to check check and recheck, but I do not listen. At least with all this tinking I have found an easier way, for me, to tink. Always looking for a positive for each situation.


????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> If there is anything sadder than talking to yourself, it has to be talking to yourself and not listening!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


????????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> I often think it's good to chat with yourself as you know pretty well how the conversation is going to go :sm09:


Unfortunately that isn't the case for all of those who hold conversations with themselves!! ????


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> I've had a lovely day out with DH and DD. We walked along the river from Ham House up to Teddington Lock. Had a yummy fish finger sandwich in Tide End Cottage.


Such a lovely trip. You're obviously getting better.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I'm not writing tonight. All I am saying is, that I have had a big argument with the family, and I ended up getting shouted at. I'm cross, their behavior was disgusting in my house today. That's all I'm saying cos I need to tell someone. I'm very upset, and I think it could take a while for me to calm down.


Sometimes it's good to lose your rag. Some things have to be said. I hope you're calm by now though.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> But I haven't got any marigolds????????xx


There is a marigold in the picture.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:28 am EDT and 8'C (46'F).
Happy Easter everyone.
Yesterday we did the bank and grocery run to Peterborough. I left DD with the list in Costco while I went to the bathroom and she had half the list and half the store done by the time I came back. But I had run out of steam by the end of the store and was happy to sit in the car and drive back to Port Hope. After unloading, we went to Walmart to pick up cat kibbles and DD was practically running down the aisles while I was dragging. I got a little snappy at that point.
This morning my "tennis elbow" in my ankle is acting up. Probably from walking so much. At least I don't have to walk so far at work.
Today we are going to my brother's house for Easter dinner, so I tried to get a late start to the day since I will be driving home late at night.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, what a shame but at least it kept you out of mischief for a while! Better luck with your next project!!
> 
> I was back home by 2.30! Too many people at Greenwich because it's Easter and sunny! Walked quite a long way from Blackheath and down through the park to the river, so I got my exercise and had my lunch in the park, which was nice!! xxxx


Lovely views. You take some great walks.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> To all Norfolkites, DH found this in his paper today, thought it might be of passing interest. I'll write it out :-
> 
> "RESTAURANT PUNISHED FOR EMPLOYEE'S FAKE REVIEWS
> 
> A restaurant rated as the best in town was downgraded by TripAdvisor after a staff member posted fake reviews in an attempt to earn more money. Arbuckles in Downham Market, Norfolk, blamed a 'greedy' employee who took advantage of a scheme that gave workers a £10 bonus if they won praise from diners on TripAdvisor
> TripAdvisor downgraded the restaurant after it noticed a series of reviews praising the same person that could be traced to the same computer."


Oh dear. I hope it wasn't our nice young man.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Get your butt to the hospital Lisa !!! This is no joke, your whole leg is swollen, and now it hurts.. your pluse is fairly low and your freezing. GO !
> I KNOW YOUR UPSET .. but I really don't want to ever try to live without you. Please go


Do as you're told Lisa. Look after yourself for everyone else's sake if not your own.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely afternoon in the garden


What a wonderful way to spend the afternoon and great lunch.
I forgot to get shrimp at Costco.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Happy Easter to you all. It's a beautiful day here. I'm indoors looking after Oscar who is still suffering with his Migraine, he must be feeling bad as he didn't want to eat an egg. Felix however managed to eat some, what a mess!
> It sounds as though most people are suffering today, hope it's not long before all the aches & pains are less. My leg is really painful too, I'm getting in touch with my consultant next week to make sure he does my referral to see the Back Consultant, I've decided that if he offers me the operation I shall risk it, can't go on like this. Ok that's my moaning over. Hope you all have a good Easter Sunday.. lots of love to you all. ????????????????????????





Xiang said:


> Best of luck with getting the op, and if that does happen, best of fortune with the results of the op!???? xoxoxo


I'll echo what Judi says. Best of luck.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hi Jacki, we had glorious weather, which included Sunshine, then a nice amount of rain (for the farmers), for the entire time we were away. then once we were home. we even had some here. We are used to the rain following the hills around, and only rarel getting rain, and all of the surrounding towns getting large amounts of
> rain! We also had a little light show, which was very pretty; and I am hoping that there were no fires started from it!
> I hope you are having a good day, despite your knee/leg problem. xoxoxo


I hope all your desert plants respond to the rain. Wouldn't want your area too dry.


----------



## SaxonLady

Beautiful, but it will look awful when it stretches. Trust me; I know!


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Wishing everyone an enjoyable pleasant Easter Sunday from my little corner of the world. ???????????? It is chilly this a.m. but the sun is going to shine and the temperatures are rising. Very thankful for the beautiful weather on this special day in April.
> I knit several inches on the afghan yesterday. I continue to want to knit a 4 row pattern, but only had to tink that row two times. I keep telling myself to to check check and recheck, but I do not listen. At least with all this tinking I have found an easier way, for me, to tink. Always looking for a positive for each situation.


Can you try putting 3 markers, cups or some other item in front of you and move one up as you do each row. Maybe the physical representation will help.
It's the simple patterns that usually give us the most problems.
Tinking is good, better than frogging.
Enjoy your Easter.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely afternoon in the garden


It certainly looks like it. Well done.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> There is a marigold in the picture.


Could be a dandilion. Definitely don't have marigolds. X


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Are you sure that wasn't a Canada Goose? :sm23: xxxx


Or maybe a Canada duck? We have big ducks too. (Mallards = 26 inches long)


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Oh wow, that beautiful and could be the answer for my tatty, ageing suite but it must have been so heavy to knit, that is thick yarn!!! xxxx


Thick yarn does knit faster!
But I would lose the bobbles.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Happy Easter to you all. It's a beautiful day here. I'm indoors looking after Oscar who is still suffering with his Migraine, he must be feeling bad as he didn't want to eat an egg. Felix however managed to eat some, what a mess!
> It sounds as though most people are suffering today, hope it's not long before all the aches & pains are less. My leg is really painful too, I'm getting in touch with my consultant next week to make sure he does my referral to see the Back Consultant, I've decided that if he offers me the operation I shall risk it, can't go on like this. Ok that's my moaning over. Hope you all have a good Easter Sunday.. lots of love to you all. ????????????????????????


I hope Oscar is feeling better by now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, I think I'll open a R & R home for all the Connections with aches and pains. xxxx


If it's in your lovely barn, I'll find some way to get there.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Easter and good morning all from a glorious sunny Wales. It seems a day for bad legs today, hope you've got yours sorted Lisa, I'm trying to work out where I can take mine. Doctors closed 'til Tuesday and no A & E nearby. We don't have walk-in centres in Wales so will just have to sit here with my leg up and knit. At least I get out of cutting the grass and there's plenty of snooker on TV. Have a lovely peaceful Sunday and if you've got the lovely weather enjoy it. xx


Have a quiet day knitting and watching snooker, and get that leg looked at as soon as you can.


----------



## SaxonLady

Yesterday Alan dragged me off to Bromham, which is a few miles north west of Stone Henge, to pick up the Rolls Royce part he bought on ebay while I was in Norfolk. It was a nice journey, but he didn't stop, collected the part and drove straight home. After more than 6 hours on the road I was as stiff as a log. We stopped off at GGS's birthday BBQ, so at least I got fed at 4 pm (breakfast, lunch and tea!). Today he has gone to 'rescue' Merlin. I'm not sure what that means but he's been gone all day so it's peaceful here.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> She hasn't answered my text so I don't know if she went or not. Even her DH told her to go. Her DD has them all upset right now. She pulled one of her walks in the rain in her gown. So it's complicated. But I'm hoping she went. I told her I would take her.


If their DD is in the hospital, then she is being looked after. Now it's time for Lisa to look after herself. I hope she has had someone look at by now.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Could be a dandilion. Definitely don't have marigolds. X


yes, much more likely. I love dandelions as well. I never kill them.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Sleep well, everyone!
> 
> We are almost home, from our 2 day break! We only just made it to the town we needed to refuel at, the fuel guage had been on empty, for at least 5km. DH didn't want to fill up at the previous town! MEN ..... they just don't know when they should actually listen AND do what we suggest!!!!!
> 
> Whinge over! xoxoxo


Maybe next time that you take the caravan, pack an empty jerry can in the back, just in case.


----------



## nitz8catz

I HAVE a kitgty in my lap interferingv with my typing, so signinng off.
Everyone have a wonderful day, and SICKYS UNITE. Lets all get bettter.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Can't wait to see your lounge completely refurbished!???????????? xoxoxo


I'll say it back to you, don't hold your breath!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely afternoon in the garden


Your lunch looks lovely and that's also a lovely 'purple' picture!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Such a lovely trip. You're obviously getting better.


Speaking of Trips, I forgot to mention an absolutely beautiful experience that Mint had while we were visiting DD4 & family!
Mint and Shadow (DD4's beautiful Rottweiler) were having the the best time of their lives, playing together! Then SIL's father, & friend, arrived for an Easter visit, bringing a 6-7 week old puppy, who was being taken to his new home in Whyalla. Now Mint has never seen a puppy, prior to this time, but she showed the gentleness of her breed, & had a wonderful time with this tiny pup, playing the way a mum would play with her baby; and when the game was finished the pup was very tired, but very happy, and Mint was very pleased with herself. I just wish I had thought to take a video of it, seeing an adult dog playing with an unknown, and unrelated, pup was incredible! ????????????❣????


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> If it's in your lovely barn, I'll find some way to get there.


Thank you but too many steps for some. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:28 am EDT and 8'C (46'F).
> Happy Easter everyone.
> Yesterday we did the bank and grocery run to Peterborough. I left DD with the list in Costco while I went to the bathroom and she had half the list and half the store done by the time I came back. But I had run out of steam by the end of the store and was happy to sit in the car and drive back to Port Hope. After unloading, we went to Walmart to pick up cat kibbles and DD was practically running down the aisles while I was dragging. I got a little snappy at that point.
> This morning my "tennis elbow" in my ankle is acting up. Probably from walking so much. At least I don't have to walk so far at work.
> Today we are going to my brother's house for Easter dinner, so I tried to get a late start to the day since I will be driving home late at night.


Oh bless you, I can hear that you are trying to struggle on bravely, hope things get easier over the next few days!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Lovely views. You take some great walks.


Your walks and views ain't so dusty!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> yes, much more likely. I love dandelions as well. I never kill them.


You'ld love our garden, it's full of them. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Or maybe a Canada duck? We have big ducks too. (Mallards = 26 inches long)


That _is_ a big duck!!


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Naps are good... I'm going to have one real soon.





Xiang said:


> I might do that, when I get back home, or not; it all depends on the weather! ????????????


I went to bed at about 1945 tonight, with the full intention of staying there all night; but my brain rules the roost here, so my brain decided that I'd had enough sleep by 22:30 :sm16: 
Now I am getting ready to go back to bed very shortly! ????????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I went to bed at about 1945 tonight, with the full intention of staying there all night; but my brain rules the roost here, so my brain decided that I'd had enough sleep by 22:30 :sm16:
> Now I am getting ready to go back to bed very shortly! ????????


Good luck with that!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> yes, much more likely. I love dandelions as well. I never kill them.


Every part is edible x


----------



## jinx

They also make a great wine. ????????????????????????????????????


PurpleFi said:


> Every part is edible x


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> They also make a great wine. ????????????????????????????????????


Of course xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Every part is edible x


In theory but do you eat them? :sm02: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Happy Easter all my sisters, sorry jinx but the weather is again wonderful. I came home this morning and had a quiet day to myself and Stephen and sue has just gone, they landed about 7pm. He needed something out of one of the garages, had a fresh orange juice and now gone to their friends for a coffee. They've been cleaning up the boat all day. I've done quite a few sudokus today . Hope you all had a lovely Easter xx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Get your butt to the hospital Lisa !!! This is no joke, your whole leg is swollen, and now it hurts.. your pluse is fairly low and your freezing. GO !
> I KNOW YOUR UPSET .. but I really don't want to ever try to live without you. Please go


Do it Lisa. Please...


----------



## grandma susan

Just had done call from Stephen he's left his car keys in our house so coming for them tomorrow for work on Wednesday. He's always and has always been terrible with keys.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and a very happy Easter to all my worldwide sisters.
> 
> Healing hugs to all of you who are poorly.
> 
> Off to pick up some raspberry canes from a friend and then sit and weave xx


Why do you need raspberry canes to weave with? ????


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:28 am EDT and 8'C (46'F).
> Happy Easter everyone.
> Yesterday we did the bank and grocery run to Peterborough. I left DD with the list in Costco while I went to the bathroom and she had half the list and half the store done by the time I came back. But I had run out of steam by the end of the store and was happy to sit in the car and drive back to Port Hope. After unloading, we went to Walmart to pick up cat kibbles and DD was practically running down the aisles while I was dragging. I got a little snappy at that point.
> This morning my "tennis elbow" in my ankle is acting up. Probably from walking so much. At least I don't have to walk so far at work.
> Today we are going to my brother's house for Easter dinner, so I tried to get a late start to the day since I will be driving home late at night.


Nitz you really have to consider not going back to work too soon. It will hit you really hard if you can't have a rest. Your body's telling you to rest. Please think again. Luv ya


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> In theory but do you eat them? :sm02: xxxx


Leaves and flowers are nice in salad.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Why do you need raspberry canes to weave with? ????


Raspbertt canes to grow raspberries. Wool to weave with.????xxx


----------



## LondonChris

Thank you, he is feeling a little better this evening. [ ffff ff. 
Hoping your consultant has placed the referral and you get to see the back consultant to get relief. Happy Easter Sunday to you.????????????????????. [/quote]


----------



## LondonChris

It was a joke June!


London Girl said:


> That crossed my mind too!! :sm23:


----------



## LondonChris

Well today turned out not so good. Oscar ended up in hospital, he had a raging temperature& his mum rang 111, said hospital straight away. He came home a little while ago, he looks better but is still not himself. I’m exhausted entertaining his 3 year old brother. Off for an early night. Big hugs everyone .cx


----------



## linkan

She's gone to the hospital thank goodness. She asked me to go but I had to decline as I think I've got strep throat. She don't need that on top of things. Makes me a heel. ????


----------



## linkan

Happy Easter everyone ????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> She's gone to the hospital thank goodness. She asked me to go but I had to decline as I think I've got strep throat. She don't need that on top of things. Makes me a heel. ????


No, makes you sensible. Let us know how she gets on. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> She's gone to the hospital thank goodness. She asked me to go but I had to decline as I think I've got strep throat. She don't need that on top of things. Makes me a heel. ????


Glad Lisa has gone to the hospital. Sending her lots of love and healing hugs. Xxxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope all your desert plants respond to the rain. Wouldn't want your area too dry.


They will, they were beginning to look very unhappy,& also began drooping, & laying flat on the ground, now we will see if the cacti will stand again,


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good luck with that!! xxxx


I did it, it is now 0930, and I have just finished my breakfast. I had a great second sleep! xoxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> No, makes you sensible. Let us know how she gets on. xx


Saying prayers.


----------



## jinx

How are you doing Barny? I sincerely hope you are feeling fit as a fiddle in the a.m. ????????????????????


Barn-dweller said:


> No, makes you sensible. Let us know how she gets on. xx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> yes, much more likely. I love dandelions as well. I never kill them.





PurpleFi said:


> Every part is edible x


I like a drink of Dandelion tea, now and then! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> They also make a great wine. ????????????????????????????????????


Have never tried that! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Nitz you really have to consider not going back to work too soon. It will hit you really hard if you can't have a rest. Your body's telling you to rest. Please think again. Luv ya


Nitz, I agree with Susan! Please see your doctor, & get a check over, before you go back to work. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> She's gone to the hospital thank goodness. She asked me to go but I had to decline as I think I've got strep throat. She don't need that on top of things. Makes me a heel. ????


No, it makes you sensible! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Happy Easter everyone ????????????


I hope you had a great Easter, despite the Health problems. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> It made a nice change! Of course, you probably recognise Greenwich from the photos? xxxx


Yes, I definitely do. That was a fun and memorable day Mr Ric and I spent going there. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> I hope you have gone to the hospital by now. Sending all you healing hugs and much love. Xx


Me, too, Lisa! Also sending you many healing hugs and much love! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> RICE!! Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevate! You could always ring 111, they might be able to give you some more advice. So sorry you're suffering, what a bunch we are with our aches and pains!! Feel better soon hun, lots of love xxxxx


Me, too, Jacki! I hope it begins to feel better soon. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> It might be sadder to talk to oneself and then answer yourself.????????????


But at least you might get the answer you want! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I do that all the time!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely afternoon in the garden


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Well today turned out not so good. Oscar ended up in hospital, he had a raging temperature& his mum rang 111, said hospital straight away. He came home a little while ago, he looks better but is still not himself. I'm exhausted entertaining his 3 year old brother. Off for an early night. Big hugs everyone .cx


Sending many healing hugs to Oscar and many more to you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> No, makes you sensible. Let us know how she gets on. xx


I agree and, yes, Angela, let us know how she's doing. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> In theory but do you eat them? :sm02: xxxx


I have!


----------



## linkan

They told her bursitis and Mr Arthur. 
I've had bursitis and it's no fun. Bless her heart they didn't even check for a blood clot though. I'm hoping her regular physician send her for that test.


----------



## linkan

It's so swollen... Sorry Lisa I wanted them to understand just how swollen it is. When we say swollen it's really so much worse than it sounds....????


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> It's so swollen... Sorry Lisa I wanted them to understand just how swollen it is. When we say swollen it's really so much worse than it sounds....????


That is really swollen and I can't believe they didn't check for a clot. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> They told her bursitis and Mr Arthur.
> I've had bursitis and it's no fun. Bless her heart they didn't even check for a blood clot though. I'm hoping her regular physician send her for that test.


And a pinched nerve but the combined medicines that they gave me have eased the pain for now!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> It's so swollen... Sorry Lisa I wanted them to understand just how swollen it is. When we say swollen it's really so much worse than it sounds....????


That's okay and yes I was a bit aggravated that they didn't check for a blood clot when that is what the immediate care doctor had sent the order for!


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> I like a drink of Dandelion tea, now and then! xoxoxo


I've seen somewhere that the dandelion leaves are very good pain killers.. but that you have to do alot to them to use it.. idk. I would never eat one or use one unless it were grown indoors or in a controlled environment. Too many animals use our yard as a toilet !


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> Sending many healing hugs to Oscar and many more to you! xxxooo


I hope he is feeling better. Scary when temperatures get that high. Looking for good news


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> And a pinched nerve but the combined medicines that they gave me have eased the pain for now!


Thank goodness for that. I hope you can get some sleep tonight! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> That's okay and yes I was a bit aggravated that they didn't check for a blood clot when that is what the immediate care doctor had sent the order for!


I'm just thankful they were able to give you some relief ????


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> I hope he is feeling better. Scary when temperatures get that high. Looking for good news


What she said..


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> It's so swollen... Sorry Lisa I wanted them to understand just how swollen it is. When we say swollen it's really so much worse than it sounds....????


When mom had fluid on her knee the doctor said to elevate it with pillows so it was higher than her body and the fluid drained. Other doctors were saying replace the knee but the elevating did the trick. Might it help her?


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> They will, they were beginning to look very unhappy,& also began drooping, & laying flat on the ground, now we will see if the cacti will stand again,


Thanks for reminding me to water my violets. Saw they were dry this morning but forgot to water them. Will do it next.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> No, it makes you sensible! xoxoxo


Ditto.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Raspbertt canes to grow raspberries. Wool to weave with.????xxx


I read it as Grandma did. Funny how chats get confusing.


----------



## jollypolly

First I've sat today. Late but have been thinking of you all and hope your holiday was great...Easter or Passover. 
I saw the movie Shazam. And highly recommend it. We ate at a Japanese steak house and food was delicious. I put on nail polish so can't knit. Ordered 2 cable Afghan kits one medium green one rose. An ambitious undertaking. I just dislike the shipping fee. Each kit was $19 which I think is fine tho yarn must not be quality.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Speaking of Trips, I forgot to mention an absolutely beautiful experience that Mint had while we were visiting DD4 & family!
> Mint and Shadow (DD4's beautiful Rottweiler) were having the the best time of their lives, playing together! Then SIL's father, & friend, arrived for an Easter visit, bringing a 6-7 week old puppy, who was being taken to his new home in Whyalla. Now Mint has never seen a puppy, prior to this time, but she showed the gentleness of her breed, & had a wonderful time with this tiny pup, playing the way a mum would play with her baby; and when the game was finished the pup was very tired, but very happy, and Mint was very pleased with herself. I just wish I had thought to take a video of it, seeing an adult dog playing with an unknown, and unrelated, pup was incredible! ????????????❣????


Love Dobermans and Rottweilers. My Doberman was Noble Gentleman but we called him Fang for short. Like Phyllis Dillers hub.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely afternoon in the garden


Food looks delicious and the finished basket looks great.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Ha ha, that was my first thought when I saw the bobbles. xx :sm23: :sm23:


My first thought was how flat they would become once I sat my heavy self on the bobbles.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Time for a break & take timeout, to do your own things for a while! Let them stew in their own juices for a bit, until you feel better, then you visit, when you are ready! I'm sending lots of love & hugs, to help you feel better! ????????????


I call relatives like mine UFOs. Upsetting Foolish Offensive. Now that you are away from them you can have a better time. I'm sorry they were upsetting you.


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> Love Dobermans and Rottweilers. My Doberman was Noble Gentleman but we called him Fang for short. Like Phyllis Dillers hub.


I love those dogs too. I had a red Doberman briefly, alas not a good fit for apartment living. This was right before I met DH.


----------



## jinx

In the olden days we use to check for blood clots in the leg by having the patient straighten their leg and pushing up on the foot. Pain would indicate it might be a blood clot. The holman sign is usually not used any more as it is not completely accurate. May I suggest you not wear a sock that is snug on your ankle or foot? I hope they gave you good advice and not just pain meds.???? 
Sending you healing vibes and best wishes.


----------



## jinx

That often works well. Keeping the injured part above the heart can help remove fluid from the injured area. So often a second opinion is needed to get the right diagnosis.


jollypolly said:


> When mom had fluid on her knee the doctor said to elevate it with pillows so it was higher than her body and the fluid drained. Other doctors were saying replace the knee but the elevating did the trick. Might it help her?


----------



## LondonChris

Miss Pam said:


> But at least you might get the answer you want! :sm01: xxxooo


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## LondonChris

So pleased she went to hospital. Hope you feel better soon. X


linkan said:


> She's gone to the hospital thank goodness. She asked me to go but I had to decline as I think I've got strep throat. She don't need that on top of things. Makes me a heel. ????


----------



## LondonChris

Thanks Pam, hoping today will be better & we can get out in the sunshine, it's a beautiful day here. Hope you are getting all your 'stuff' sorted. Xxx


Miss Pam said:


> Sending many healing hugs to Oscar and many more to you! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

No wonder it hurt, I hope she is managing to rest & will be getting the right treatment. Hugs to you both xx


linkan said:


> They told her bursitis and Mr Arthur.
> I've had bursitis and it's no fun. Bless her heart they didn't even check for a blood clot though. I'm hoping her regular physician send her for that test.


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all. Can’t believe it’s a Bank Holiday & the sun is shining! For the first time in ages I’m up first, I’m enjoying the peace before we are invaded again. Have a good day everyone, see you later. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> How are you doing Barny? I sincerely hope you are feeling fit as a fiddle in the a.m. ????????????????????


Just the same unfortunately, DH volunteered to get some Ibuprofen, came back without it as everywhere is closed for Easter Monday. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from another sunny day in Wales. Nothing open again so another day sat in my chair watching snooker I am so bored. Had to do some tinking last night, pain and patterns don't seem to go together. Dinner is ready, oh yes DH still has to eat and then that's it for the day. Have a good one. xx


----------



## jinx

Sorry to hear that. Wish there is something you could do today to get you some relief. Isn't there a phone number that you call to get professional help when you cannot get to see a doctor? All our stores are open and most were open yesterday, but I guess that does not help you. Hoping you get some relief soon. Sending love and caring to you.???? 


Barn-dweller said:


> Just the same unfortunately, DH volunteered to get some Ibuprofen, came back without it as everywhere is closed for Easter Monday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from another day in sunny Surrey. Going to do a bit of laundry today and then I expect I will just sit in the garden and weave. I have made about 40 squares now so Iguess I had better sort out how i am going to arrange them and piece them together.

I also need to sort out what I want to take to Wonderwool. Will have to travel light so there is enough space in the car to bring our purchase back and there will be quite a few!

Happy Easter Monday to you all xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Leaves and flowers are nice in salad.


leaves wrapped round trout and baked.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> leaves wrapped round trout and baked.


That sounds good xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Just the same unfortunately, DH volunteered to get some Ibuprofen, came back without it as everywhere is closed for Easter Monday. xx


at least he tried. Just keep resting and take whatever you have got.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. The weather outside is delightful for today. Sunny and warm until evening when it will rain.
I am celebrating because I think I finally learned to count to three. I was counting the knit side rows. As we all know it is easier to count the purl side rows. When I started doing that I have not had any more rows to tink.
????????????????????????


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> That sounds good xx


It's an old Saxon recipe, stuffed with hazelnuts and more dandelion leaves.

Nowadays we bake them in foil as well!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> at least he tried. Just keep resting and take whatever you have got.


Yes he's very trying. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. The weather outside is delightful for today. Sunny and warm until evening when it will rain.
> I am celebrating because I think I finally learned to count to three. I was counting the knit side rows. As we all know it is easier to count the purl side rows. When I started doing that I have not had any more rows to tink.
> ????????????????????????


Well done, now you can progress to ABC. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## jinx

Morning. I am glad we are both enjoying sunshine this wonderful Monday morning.
I also plan on sitting on the deck and count to three.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another day in sunny Surrey. Going to do a bit of laundry today and then I expect I will just sit in the garden and weave. I have made about 40 squares now so Iguess I had better sort out how i am going to arrange them and piece them together.
> 
> I also need to sort out what I want to take to Wonderwool. Will have to travel light so there is enough space in the car to bring our purchase back and there will be quite a few!
> 
> Happy Easter Monday to you all xx


----------



## jinx

Flo has two 3 year old boys. They are helping me with 123 and ABC. Amazing what children that age are required to know. Next year they will go to K4, which is prekindergarten. One of the boys is in K3 this year. It will be interesting to see if having an extra year of preschool gives an advantage.


Barn-dweller said:


> Well done, now you can progress to ABC. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> In the olden days we use to check for blood clots in the leg by having the patient straighten their leg and pushing up on the foot. Pain would indicate it might be a blood clot. The holman sign is usually not used any more as it is not completely accurate. May I suggest you not wear a sock that is snug on your ankle or foot? I hope they gave you good advice and not just pain meds.????
> Sending you healing vibes and best wishes.


No they did not give advice and they did the foot thing which did cause pain, they just suggested seeing my primary care guess what he will do since he is a nurse practitioner, yeah refer me somewhere, I have diabetes socks since they are the stretchiest ones I could find and even then they are to tight sometimes!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Flo has two 3 year old boys. They are helping me with 123 and ABC. Amazing what children that age are required to know. Next year they will go to K4, which is prekindergarten. One of the boys is in K3 this year. It will be interesting to see if having an extra year of preschool gives an advantage.


Before you know it they will have them doing algebra in kindergarten Michael's class is reading at level 3 he is reading at level 6!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Why do you need raspberry canes to weave with? ????


Don't challenge her, she'll find a way to weave with them now!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Leaves and flowers are nice in salad.


I'll take your word for that!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> It was a joke June!


I was laughing!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Well today turned out not so good. Oscar ended up in hospital, he had a raging temperature& his mum rang 111, said hospital straight away. He came home a little while ago, he looks better but is still not himself. I'm exhausted entertaining his 3 year old brother. Off for an early night. Big hugs everyone .cx


So sorry things got serious, hope little O makes a full recovery very soon!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> She's gone to the hospital thank goodness. She asked me to go but I had to decline as I think I've got strep throat. She don't need that on top of things. Makes me a heel. ????


No, you did the right thing and I'm sure Lisa knows that xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> They told her bursitis and Mr Arthur.
> I've had bursitis and it's no fun. Bless her heart they didn't even check for a blood clot though. I'm hoping her regular physician send her for that test.


Oh poor Lisa!! Sending her many many healing hugs and vibes, get well soon love but well done on getting it seen!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> And a pinched nerve but the combined medicines that they gave me have eased the pain for now!


That's good, hope it goes down quickly too, poor love!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> First I've sat today. Late but have been thinking of you all and hope your holiday was great...Easter or Passover.
> I saw the movie Shazam. And highly recommend it. We ate at a Japanese steak house and food was delicious. I put on nail polish so can't knit. Ordered 2 cable Afghan kits one medium green one rose. An ambitious undertaking. I just dislike the shipping fee. Each kit was $19 which I think is fine tho yarn must not be quality.


Maybe not but probably good enough for an afghan, hope it is pleasant to knit with!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That's good, hope it goes down quickly too, poor love!! xxxx


Hello stranger, missed you, have you had a nice day? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Don't challenge her, she'll find a way to weave with them now!! :sm23: xxxx


No I won't but I could dye with them ????xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hello stranger, missed you, have you had a nice day? xxxx


Hello dear, sorry I'm late again!! I went out with Miriam today, the plan was to go to Canary Wharf but it was quite breezy near the river so we went on to Stratford instead where there is a vast shopping mall and it is quite near the Olympian Park from the 2012 Olympics. Had a nice wander round and bought a small backpack as I am find my back aches less when walking with one, rather than with a cross-body or shoulder bag. She got a bit tired so we started home by a different route and she was horrified to find there are no drivers on the Docklands Light Railway, but it got us back safely to Woolwich from where we got a bus home! It was a very nice day but, like Saturday, just too many people out and about!! How's your knee? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hello dear, sorry I'm late again!! I went out with Miriam today, the plan was to go to Canary Wharf but it was quite breezy near the river so we went on to Stratford instead where there is a vast shopping mall and it is quite near the Olympian Park from the 2012 Olympics. Had a nice wander round and bought a small backpack as I am find my back aches less when walking with one, rather than with a cross-body or shoulder bag. She got a bit tired so we started home by a different route and she was horrified to find there are no drivers on the Docklands Light Railway, but it got us back safely to Woolwich from where we got a bus home! It was a very nice day but, like Saturday, just too many people out and about!! How's your knee? xxxx


What a lovely day, not seen one tourist here today :sm23: It's been a lot breezier here today as well, I think the weather is slowly changing and will soon be back to its cold wet self. Would love to have seen Miriam's face when she saw the driverless train.

I find my little backpack much easier to carry than any other bags. I think knee is beginning to hurt less this afternoon, mind you I haven't done anything all day apart from getting dinner and sitting on my bum. Been trying to get 111 all day and still haven't got through so will wait 'til the morning now and see how it is and get on to the doctor. Have a restful evening. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I've had a "me" day. I got all my bedding washed and dried, had hot chocolate with Karen, and a cup of tea with Margaret. Stephen ands sue came to pick up his keys, and stayed maybe 5 mins. They'd been to Danny lodge and had BLT plus scones and jam. I had a TESCO meal for one, braised steak and dumplings, it was very, very nice. I've come to bed at 5ish to see if I can catch up on my soaps. 

I've done some sudokus today and I'm well satisfied.i hope you all had a great bank holiday Monday. And I hope your leg is ok Lisa. Have you been to the doctors yet? Love all my sisters.


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> Well today turned out not so good. Oscar ended up in hospital, he had a raging temperature& his mum rang 111, said hospital straight away. He came home a little while ago, he looks better but is still not himself. I'm exhausted entertaining his 3 year old brother. Off for an early night. Big hugs everyone .cx


So what did they say was wrong with Oscar? I hope he is ok.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> They told her bursitis and Mr Arthur.
> I've had bursitis and it's no fun. Bless her heart they didn't even check for a blood clot though. I'm hoping her regular physician send her for that test.


Omg it looks very painful. I can't believe you didn't go to the hospital before now. Why were you waitin with a leg like yours . Hopefully it will be on the mend now


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> What a lovely day, not seen one tourist here today :sm23: It's been a lot breezier here today as well, I think the weather is slowly changing and will soon be back to its cold wet self. Would love to have seen Miriam's face when she saw the driverless train.
> 
> I find my little backpack much easier to carry than any other bags. I think knee is beginning to hurt less this afternoon, mind you I haven't done anything all day apart from getting dinner and sitting on my bum. Been trying to get 111 all day and still haven't got through so will wait 'til the morning now and see how it is and get on to the doctor. Have a restful evening. xxxx


Glad you are trying 111, shameful that you aren't getting a response!! Hope it either gets better by tomorrow or you can get to the doctor. Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Finished the wrap I was making in Norfolk, blocked it yesterday but its come out so big, maybe I overblocked it?!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Sorry to hear that. Wish there is something you could do today to get you some relief. Isn't there a phone number that you call to get professional help when you cannot get to see a doctor? All our stores are open and most were open yesterday, but I guess that does not help you. Hoping you get some relief soon. Sending love and caring to you.????


There's 111 to ring, as I think June suggested the other day .


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Glad Lisa has gone to the hospital. Sending her lots of love and healing hugs. Xxxxx


From me also! xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Finished the wrap I was making in Norfolk, blocked it yesterday but its come out so big, maybe I overblocked it?!! Xxxx


Cowls come to mind....oh I'm sorry June, I had to say that. It's knitted beautifully though. Xx


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> But at least you might get the answer you want! :sm01: xxxooo


????????????????


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Thanks for reminding me to water my violets. Saw they were dry this morning but forgot to water them. Will do it next.


I hope you got to your violets, they absolutely love water! xoxxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Finished the wrap I was making in Norfolk, blocked it yesterday but its come out so big, maybe I overblocked it?!! Xxxx


Looks nice and snuggly though. Are you sure you don't try and do something for the sofas when you're away? xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Cowls come to mind....oh I'm sorry June, I had to say that. It's knitted beautifully though. Xx


Thank you dear!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Looks nice and snuggly though. Are you sure you don't try and do something for the sofas when you're away? xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


I might not be a 'lose friend' but I think I must be a loose knitter!!! It'll find someone to love it xxxx


----------



## jinx

That is so pretty. You chose a great yarn and did a beautiful job. However, I do have to agree it is a tad bit too big.


London Girl said:


> Finished the wrap I was making in Norfolk, blocked it yesterday but its come out so big, maybe I overblocked it?!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Finished the wrap I was making in Norfolk, blocked it yesterday but its come out so big, maybe I overblocked it?!! Xxxx


Very nice xxxx


----------



## jinx

Now you have two cowls for the love seat. How nice that you can change them with the season.???????????? 
quote=Barn-dweller]Looks nice and snuggly though. Are you sure you don't try and do something for the sofas when you're away? xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:[/quote]bl


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> That is so pretty. You chose a great yarn and did a beautiful job. However, I do have to agree it is a tad bit too big.


It was a mixture of some yarn I bought at Wonderwool and some lovely yarn I received as a gift from Trish. I shall give it to someone who's too polite to refuse it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I might not be a 'lose friend' but I think I must be a loose knitter!!! It'll find someone to love it xxxx


Anyone would love to curl up in it. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Anyone would love to curl up in it. xxxx


Possibly several people!! I will re-block it and see if it shrinks a bit!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> What a lovely day, not seen one tourist here today :sm23: It's been a lot breezier here today as well, I think the weather is slowly changing and will soon be back to its cold wet self. Would love to have seen Miriam's face when she saw the driverless train.
> 
> I find my little backpack much easier to carry than any other bags. I think knee is beginning to hurt less this afternoon, mind you I haven't done anything all day apart from getting dinner and sitting on my bum. Been trying to get 111 all day and still haven't got through so will wait 'til the morning now and see how it is and get on to the doctor. Have a restful evening. xxxx


Just thought, have you been kneeling a lot or for a prolonged period of time? I've remembered DD had a painful swollen knee and went to a&e and they said it was housemaids knee from kneeling on the floor putting together some of her furniture. They gave her painkillers for it.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Finished the wrap I was making in Norfolk, blocked it yesterday but its come out so big, maybe I overblocked it?!! Xxxx


I've had that happen to me too. I think it's possibly the type of yarn not springing back a bit after removing from the blocks.

It's beautiful though, nice colour combination


----------



## linkan

June that's gorgeous. It will make someone a snuggly wrap. Jen likes those, they wrap around you and hang down on your back and over the arms like a super starlet on the red carpet.


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Just thought, have you been kneeling a lot or for a prolonged period of time? I've remembered DD had a painful swollen knee and went to a&e and they said it was housemaids knee from kneeling on the floor putting together some of her furniture. They gave her painkillers for it.


No not that I can think of, oh for an a & e near here. xx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> No, you did the right thing and I'm sure Lisa knows that xxxxx


I do know that!!


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I've had a "me" day. I got all my bedding washed and dried, had hot chocolate with Karen, and a cup of tea with Margaret. Stephen ands sue came to pick up his keys, and stayed maybe 5 mins. They'd been to Danny lodge and had BLT plus scones and jam. I had a TESCO meal for one, braised steak and dumplings, it was very, very nice. I've come to bed at 5ish to see if I can catch up on my soaps.
> 
> I've done some sudokus today and I'm well satisfied.i hope you all had a great bank holiday Monday. And I hope your leg is ok Lisa. Have you been to the doctors yet? Love all my sisters.


Yes I have and today me and Dh saw our Dd and the good news is is she is ready to come home maybe Wednesday or Thursday!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Yes I have and today me and Dh saw our Dd and the good news is is she is ready to come home maybe Wednesday or Thursday!


Great, problems solved? xx


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Omg it looks very painful. I can't believe you didn't go to the hospital before now. Why were you waitin with a leg like yours . Hopefully it will be on the mend now


I have had it checked before but they did not keep investigating to try to find the problem! Hopefully this time?


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Finished the wrap I was making in Norfolk, blocked it yesterday but its come out so big, maybe I overblocked it?!! Xxxx


That is lovely and how on earth did you finish that so fast!


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Great, problems solved? xx


Working on it they want to keep her to make sure the new meds are at the right level!


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Thanks Pam, hoping today will be better & we can get out in the sunshine, it's a beautiful day here. Hope you are getting all your 'stuff' sorted. Xxx


I hope you had a wonderful day today, Chris! We are in Seattle and sorting is happening (though not as quickly as I would think, but it's moving along). Met up with one of my knitting friends today. That was a fun break! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from another sunny day in Wales. Nothing open again so another day sat in my chair watching snooker I am so bored. Had to do some tinking last night, pain and patterns don't seem to go together. Dinner is ready, oh yes DH still has to eat and then that's it for the day. Have a good one. xx


So sorry to hear that, Jacki! I hope you can get some relief soon. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Finished the wrap I was making in Norfolk, blocked it yesterday but its come out so big, maybe I overblocked it?!! Xxxx


You are lovely and so is the wrap, but the wrap does seem a bit large. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Yes I have and today me and Dh saw our Dd and the good news is is she is ready to come home maybe Wednesday or Thursday!


That is good news! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> They told her bursitis and Mr Arthur.
> I've had bursitis and it's no fun. Bless her heart they didn't even check for a blood clot though. I'm hoping her regular physician send her for that test.


I hope her regular doc sends her for further testing also. That does not look good at all, did she have a fall, or knock it, somehow?


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> It's so swollen... Sorry Lisa I wanted them to understand just how swollen it is. When we say swollen it's really so much worse than it sounds....????


Just the presence of those bruises, gives an idea of how bad that can be! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I've seen somewhere that the dandelion leaves are very good pain killers.. but that you have to do alot to them to use it.. idk. I would never eat one or use one unless it were grown indoors or in a controlled environment. Too many animals use our yard as a toilet !


I don't use the fresh plants, because they seem to have disappeared in this region, I buy if form Woolworths, or a Herbal shop. ????????


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Love Dobermans and Rottweilers. My Doberman was Noble Gentleman but we called him Fang for short. Like Phyllis Dillers hub.


Mint is a staffordshire/ Pitbull mix, and is so gentle! She saw an emu, for the first time, when we came back from our break, & she chased it for a short while, until we called her back!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Just the same unfortunately, DH volunteered to get some Ibuprofen, came back without it as everywhere is closed for Easter Monday. xx





jinx said:


> Sorry to hear that. Wish there is something you could do today to get you some relief. Isn't there a phone number that you call to get professional help when you cannot get to see a doctor? All our stores are open and most were open yesterday, but I guess that does not help you. Hoping you get some relief soon. Sending love and caring to you.????


Same sentiments from me also, Jacki! I hope you get relief soon. Thank goodness the shops will be open on Tuesday! You have probably tried this, so just take this as me trying to help; did both packs, or cold packs, work or did they have no effect! I hope you get relief soon! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> First I've sat today. Late but have been thinking of you all and hope your holiday was great...Easter or Passover.
> I saw the movie Shazam. And highly recommend it. We ate at a Japanese steak house and food was delicious. I put on nail polish so can't knit. Ordered 2 cable Afghan kits one medium green one rose. An ambitious undertaking. I just dislike the shipping fee. Each kit was $19 which I think is fine tho yarn must not be quality.


Sounds like you had a great have, with the film & the Japanese meal! I do like some aspects Japanese, and other Asian meals! As for the film, I will probably have to wait until I am visiting DD5, or she is visiting us, if I want to see it before it comes out on DVD, on one of the paid TV services!????????????


----------



## Islander

Lisa I hope you are feeling better today. ???? xoxo


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> I hope her regular doc sends her for further testing also. That does not look good at all, did she have a fall, or knock it, somehow?


I have an appointment with him Wednesday! No it's been swollen along time and I had seen a dermatologist for a place on that leg and all they did was freeze it so still in the boat of no real answers to the swelling unless bursitis is it!


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Lisa I hope you are feeling better today. ???? xoxo


I wasn't but I took my medicine a little while ago and I think it kicked in as it is not as sore!


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> June that's gorgeous. It will make someone a snuggly wrap. Jen likes those, they wrap around you and hang down on your back and over the arms like a super starlet on the red carpet.


I think your wrap is beautiful just the way it is June, and you too.. xoxo


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> I wasn't but I took my medicine a little while ago and I think it kicked in as it is not as sore!


Good show! xoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Before you know it they will have them doing algebra in kindergarten Michael's class is reading at level 3 he is reading at level 6!


Exactly! I think the Education systems are putting for too much importance on the Academic growth, and not enough time on the Social Growth of the children. There are children in the Communities, who are falling through the cracks, on both sides of the equation! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Don't challenge her, she'll find a way to weave with them now!! :sm23: xxxx


I think we should put her to work! :sm04:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> What a lovely day, not seen one tourist here today :sm23: It's been a lot breezier here today as well, I think the weather is slowly changing and will soon be back to its cold wet self. Would love to have seen Miriam's face when she saw the driverless train.
> 
> I find my little backpack much easier to carry than any other bags. I think knee is beginning to hurt less this afternoon, mind you I haven't done anything all day apart from getting dinner and sitting on my bum. Been trying to get 111 all day and still haven't got through so will wait 'til the morning now and see how it is and get on to the doctor. Have a restful evening. xxxx


Sorry to hear your knee is acting up.. this month hasn't been too kind to some of the sisters. Nothing wrong with sitting on your bum.. you should do it more often. :sm17: xoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Finished the wrap I was making in Norfolk, blocked it yesterday but its come out so big, maybe I overblocked it?!! Xxxx


That is gorgeous, and it is long enough to keep most of you nice & warm! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> It was a mixture of some yarn I bought at Wonderwool and some lovely yarn I received as a gift from Trish. I shall give it to someone who's too polite to refuse it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


June I've been cold for the last few days, so I'm wearing your lovely wrap you made me today. I'm warmer now and getting a lot of sentimental vibes off it too. You're the best! xoxox


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> I think we should put her to work! :sm04:


Beautiful ????


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> leaves wrapped round trout and baked.


Sounds delicious Janet! xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. The weather outside is delightful for today. Sunny and warm until evening when it will rain.
> I am celebrating because I think I finally learned to count to three. I was counting the knit side rows. As we all know it is easier to count the purl side rows. When I started doing that I have not had any more rows to tink.
> ????????????????????????


Finally...sunny days for Jinx, you deserve them for sure! xoxo


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> First I've sat today. Late but have been thinking of you all and hope your holiday was great...Easter or Passover.
> I saw the movie Shazam. And highly recommend it. We ate at a Japanese steak house and food was delicious. I put on nail polish so can't knit. Ordered 2 cable Afghan kits one medium green one rose. An ambitious undertaking. I just dislike the shipping fee. Each kit was $19 which I think is fine tho yarn must not be quality.


Glad you had such a nice holiday Polly. I am waiting for the Shazam movie too! It sounds entertaining and I see a lot of it was filmed in Toronto. You are ambitious not one but two afghans! xxx


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Sending many healing hugs to Oscar and many more to you! xxxooo


Hugs for (((Little O))))) Chris. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Speaking of Trips, I forgot to mention an absolutely beautiful experience that Mint had while we were visiting DD4 & family!
> Mint and Shadow (DD4's beautiful Rottweiler) were having the the best time of their lives, playing together! Then SIL's father, & friend, arrived for an Easter visit, bringing a 6-7 week old puppy, who was being taken to his new home in Whyalla. Now Mint has never seen a puppy, prior to this time, but she showed the gentleness of her breed, & had a wonderful time with this tiny pup, playing the way a mum would play with her baby; and when the game was finished the pup was very tired, but very happy, and Mint was very pleased with herself. I just wish I had thought to take a video of it, seeing an adult dog playing with an unknown, and unrelated, pup was incredible! ????????????❣????


I wish you had taken a video of them all playing too Judi, that would have been wonderful to see. xoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Looks nice and snuggly though. Are you sure you don't try and do something for the sofas when you're away? xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:





jinx said:


> Now you have two cowls for the love seat. How nice that you can change them with the season.????????????


By the time June has finished, she will have dressed all the furniture in the house, & garden!????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> No not that I can think of, oh for an a & e near here. xx


Your wish will come true eventually! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Yes I have and today me and Dh saw our Dd and the good news is is she is ready to come home maybe Wednesday or Thursday!


I'm so glad she is feeling better; now your leg just needs to have some tests done, to hopefully rule out some nasty conditions! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I went to bed at about 1945 tonight, with the full intention of staying there all night; but my brain rules the roost here, so my brain decided that I'd had enough sleep by 22:30 :sm16:
> Now I am getting ready to go back to bed very shortly! ????????


Do what ever it takes to make you feel good Judi! xoxox


----------



## Islander

Taking Mom to The Loom tomorrow, we are going pattern hunting for the "perfect sweater" this should be fun! She told me there's nothing on Ravelry that she likes!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Working on it they want to keep her to make sure the new meds are at the right level!


That is a good idea, the more stable she is when she gets home, the longer she will be able to live closer to a "NORMAL" life; and her life will be so much more enjoyable, once she has the optimal level of medication, and maintained, in her system, and regularly checked to keep them at the correct level. I hope she remains well, for quite a long time, after all of this! ????????????❣


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> That is lovely and how on earth did you finish that so fast!


I think she may have cheated, & used a Lace Knitting Machine ......... hahaha ......... It's all good June, I know you hand worked the entire item!????????????❣????????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> I hope you had a wonderful day today, Chris! We are in Seattle and sorting is happening (though not as quickly as I would think, but it's moving along). Met up with one of my knitting friends today. That was a fun break! :sm02: xxxooo


Now that is the way to have the *BEST* visit to a previous abode, and adding a meeting with a friend! Happy you had a great time! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I have an appointment with him Wednesday! No it's been swollen along time and I had seen a dermatologist for a place on that leg and all they did was freeze it so still in the boat of no real answers to the swelling unless bursitis is it!


Well I hope your doctor keeps investigating, until he/She gets some answers, this time! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Now that is the way to have the *BEST* visit to a previous abode, and adding a meeting with a friend! Happy you had a great time! xoxoxo


Not exactly in the former abode -- we're staying in the rental house in it's under construction condition. A bit rough living but it's working ok. Flexibility is the key and Flo is my new best friend! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I think we should put her to work! :sm04:


That is beautiful, is it on your property; or you saw it somewhere in your travels? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. The weather outside is delightful for today. Sunny and warm until evening when it will rain.
> I am celebrating because I think I finally learned to count to three. I was counting the knit side rows. As we all know it is easier to count the purl side rows. When I started doing that I have not had any more rows to tink.
> ????????????????????????





Islander said:


> Finally...sunny days for Jinx, you deserve them for sure! xoxo


We have had our first touch of Autumn, with some rain, and cooler temperatures! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I wish you had taken a video of them all playing too Judi, that would have been wonderful to see. xoxo


It would have! Mint and the pup, were the only ones playing, Shadow wasn't interested in playing, she has never seen a pup previously, so she just rested, and watched the playing! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Not exactly in the former abode -- we're staying in the rental house in it's under construction condition. A bit rough living but it's working ok. Flexibility is the key and Flo is my new best friend! :sm02: xxxooo


It is all a matter of flexibility, and about enjoying what one is doing! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> It is all a matter of flexibility, and about enjoying what one is doing! xoxoxo


I completely agree! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Yes I have and today me and Dh saw our Dd and the good news is is she is ready to come home maybe Wednesday or Thursday!


That is great news, tlc from her family will do her a world of good!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> That is lovely and how on earth did you finish that so fast!


It wasn't very complicated and loads of mistakes you can't see!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## linkan

Sweet pea had her first little league practice y'all. . She looks like a little doll ❣


----------



## linkan

Cutie


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Still in agony so rang the doctor, got passed the triage nurse and am due there in 30 mins. More when I come back. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Sweet pea had her first little league practice y'all. . She looks like a little doll ❣


She does!! She is a gorgeous little girl, so sweet!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Cutie


Oh my, so grown up and she looks like she's loving the game!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Still in agony so rang the doctor, got passed the triage nurse and am due there in 30 mins. More when I come back. xx


Thinking of you love, hope they can fix you quickly!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> You are lovely and so is the wrap, but the wrap does seem a bit large. xxxooo


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I think your wrap is beautiful just the way it is June, and you too.. xoxo


Bless you darling! However, Majority rules so I shall try and re-block it, but not today as I have strapped my hand up as it is quite painful :sm25: :sm16: :sm22: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I think we should put her to work! :sm04:


Tee-hee, that would look great in Purple's garden!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That is gorgeous, and it is long enough to keep most of you nice & warm! xoxoxo


Thanks Judi, I was a little brutal with the blocking though!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> June I've been cold for the last few days, so I'm wearing your lovely wrap you made me today. I'm warmer now and getting a lot of sentimental vibes off it too. You're the best! xoxox


Sorry you are chilly but so happy that a Junie-hug is keeping you warmer dear! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> By the time June has finished, she will have dressed all the furniture in the house, & garden!????????????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Taking Mom to The Loom tomorrow, we are going pattern hunting for the "perfect sweater" this should be fun! She told me there's nothing on Ravelry that she likes!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Well, of course there's not much to choose from on there!! :sm16: :sm09: Glad you are seeing your Mum, tell her 'Hi' from all of us and I bet you don't come out of The Loom empty handed either!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I think she may have cheated, & used a Lace Knitting Machine ......... hahaha ......... It's all good June, I know you hand worked the entire item!????????????❣????????


I'm like a knitting machine when I get going!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Right, time to go grocery shopping and then to the cinema to see Red Joan. They have made poor Judi Dench look even older than her 81 years!!! Catch you later, lots of love to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Hoping you got answers this a.m. I feel bad you had to suffer for so long. Reading on to see if you have reported back about the fantastic treatment you received.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Still in agony so rang the doctor, got passed the triage nurse and am due there in 30 mins. More when I come back. xx


----------



## jinx

Sorry you are suffering the ill effects of your fall. Perhaps resting your hand completely for a few days would let it heal?


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. I got to spend some time outdoors knitting. I like sitting in the sun for a short time to capture the vitamin D. I was only able to enjoy the rays for a short time as it was so hot. No happy medium. Freezing cold and snow one week and the next week temperatures in the 80's. I finished cleaning the tiny flower bed so I got to enjoy seeing the lovely daffodils bobbing their beautiful heads on this wonderful day in spring.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Tee-hee, that would look great in Purple's garden!!! xxxx


I quite agree, but I don't think it is going to happen. xxxxx Hope you rest your hand today xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EDT and 8'C (46'F). Rain coming this afternoon.
Easter at my brother's house was quiet. My niece and her boyfriend had colds (wish they had told us that). My BIL and I just sat on the couch in the family room until supper time. We were subjected to a Toronto Maple Leaf hockey game. I usually only watch the final game for the Stanley Cup. Yesterday, the temperature was double-digit so mum had me in the backyard helping her set up patio furniture for the summer and cutting lilac branches that had poked through the fence so they didn't pull down the chain link. I'm ready to go to work at work. I did accidentally knock off the last scab on my face, so I now have a divot on my face.
I started a slouch hat that hopefully looks more summery than my current hats. It's the Nicholas Slouch and it's was designed to go over a baseball cap, so it protects eyes and ears.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nicholas-slouch-2
There is a crochet version too
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nicholas-slouch
Once again I miscalculated how fast I knit.
And I didnt' get around to making the new thread. I won't be doing it tonight, so I guess we'll see how long we can go before needing the new thread.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from not quite so sunny Surrey. It is still warm though. Loads of workmen have arrived to dig up our road apparently something to do with the water pipes.

I have nearly finished my woven squares for my poncho, only 6 left to do and then I have to figure out how to join them together.

Getting my haircut this afternoon and sort out what crafty stuff I want to take to Wales.

Hope all of you with aches and pains feel much better soon.

Jinx enjoy your daffodils . 

Happy Tuesday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EDT and 8'C (46'F). Rain coming this afternoon.
> Easter at my brother's house was quiet. My niece and her boyfriend had colds (wish they had told us that). My BIL and I just sat on the couch in the family room until supper time. We were subjected to a Toronto Maple Leaf hockey game. I usually only watch the final game for the Stanley Cup. Yesterday, the temperature was double-digit so mum had me in the backyard helping her set up patio furniture for the summer and cutting lilac branches that had poked through the fence so they didn't pull down the chain link. I'm ready to go to work at work. I did accidentally knock off the last scab on my face, so I now have a divot on my face.
> I started a slouch hat that hopefully looks more summery than my current hats. It's the Nicholas Slouch and it's was designed to go over a baseball cap, so it protects eyes and ears.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nicholas-slouch-2
> There is a crochet version too
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nicholas-slouch
> Once again I miscalculated how fast I knit.
> And I didnt' get around to making the new thread. I won't be doing it tonight, so I guess we'll see how long we can go before needing the new thread.


Hope you are feeling a lot better and that work does not wear you out too much, at least you wo't be moving furniture around. Lots of love and hugs. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I got to spend some time outdoors knitting. I like sitting in the sun for a short time to capture the vitamin D. I was only able to enjoy the rays for a short time as it was so hot. No happy medium. Freezing cold and snow one week and the next week temperatures in the 80's. I finished cleaning the tiny flower bed so I got to enjoy seeing the lovely daffodils bobbing their beautiful heads on this wonderful day in spring.


Don't worry, temperatures are going to dip for a few days. So we can adjust gradually.
I actually have a patch of muscari (grape hyacinths) hiding behind the Alberta spruce. They look a little sad since they are not getting a lot of sunshine.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I'm like a knitting machine when I get going!!! xxxx


You need to bottle that and send some to me. I'm still trying to complete something/anything that I've started. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Bless you darling! However, Majority rules so I shall try and re-block it, but not today as I have strapped my hand up as it is quite painful :sm25: :sm16: :sm22: xxxx


So no blocking today. 
I agree with Trish, I think it's fine the way it is. It just needs to be wrapped around a bigger person. (I volunteer :sm11: ).
I hope your hand feels better tomorrow. If not, back to the doctor for you too.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Still in agony so rang the doctor, got passed the triage nurse and am due there in 30 mins. More when I come back. xx


I hope they can fix you up, or at least give you good pain meds.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Cutie


Yes, cutie. She's growing up fast.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It wasn't very complicated and loads of mistakes you can't see!! ???? Xxxx


Then they don't count.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> We have had our first touch of Autumn, with some rain, and cooler temperatures! xoxoxo


Time to knit faster. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Not exactly in the former abode -- we're staying in the rental house in it's under construction condition. A bit rough living but it's working ok. Flexibility is the key and Flo is my new best friend! :sm02: xxxooo


Since the rental house is still under construction, I'm assuming you will be returning to Seattle for visits until it is completed?
I still think it's a good thing that you have someplace to stay when you go to Seattle to visit friends and family.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Taking Mom to The Loom tomorrow, we are going pattern hunting for the "perfect sweater" this should be fun! She told me there's nothing on Ravelry that she likes!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


That's a fun visit. Enjoy.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Glad you had such a nice holiday Polly. I am waiting for the Shazam movie too! It sounds entertaining and I see a lot of it was filmed in Toronto. You are ambitious not one but two afghans! xxx


We have a lot of movies filmed in Toronto. The last 2 Batman movies were filmed in Toronto at night. They just block off a section and the locals get to be extras. The TV show "Murdoch Mysteries" (I think it's called "The Artful Detective" in the US) gets filmed in Port Hope occasionally. And "It: Chapter2" movie was filmed here too.


----------



## jinx

Happy taco Tuesday to you. Hope they finish the needed repairs quickly. No fun dealing with the dirt and noise of road deconstruction.
Awaiting pictures of your yellow poncho.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from not quite so sunny Surrey. It is still warm though. Loads of workmen have arrived to dig up our road apparently something to do with the water pipes.
> 
> I have nearly finished my woven squares for my poncho, only 6 left to do and then I have to figure out how to join them together.
> 
> Getting my haircut this afternoon and sort out what crafty stuff I want to take to Wales.
> 
> Hope all of you with aches and pains feel much better soon.
> 
> Jinx enjoy your daffodils .
> 
> Happy Tuesday. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Exactly! I think the Education systems are putting for too much importance on the Academic growth, and not enough time on the Social Growth of the children. There are children in the Communities, who are falling through the cracks, on both sides of the equation! :sm16: :sm16:


Part of the problem over here is the push to make bigger and bigger schools. Young children especially do better when they know the kids in their class, not when they have classes bigger than they can count. Some of the schools here, I don't think anyone would notice if a child came on the bus to the school but didn't attend any classes.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I wasn't but I took my medicine a little while ago and I think it kicked in as it is not as sore!


Good. I hope that medicine keeps the pain away for a long time.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Mint is a staffordshire/ Pitbull mix, and is so gentle! She saw an emu, for the first time, when we came back from our break, & she chased it for a short while, until we called her back!


 :sm02: :sm02: What was she planning to do with it, if she caught up to it? :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## jinx

That sounds scary to have such large classes. Sounds like the classes I had in college that were held in lecture halls. Our little guy has 10 or 12 children in his class. It has been a valuable experience for him. Most of his learning has come about through play. What he needed help in was socialization. After he started school he ended up having another 3 year old enter his home. I am sure what he learned in school helped him get along with his new housemate. He goes 3 half days a week and always looks forward to going.


nitz8catz said:


> Part of the problem over here is the push to make bigger and bigger schools. Young children especially do better when they know the kids in their class, not when they have classes bigger than they can count. Some of the schools here, I don't think anyone would notice if a child came on the bus to the school but didn't attend any classes.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I have had it checked before but they did not keep investigating to try to find the problem! Hopefully this time?


I hope you can find some relief (or at least the cause) before DD comes home.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and gather the stuff I need for work.
Everyone have a lovely Tuesday.


----------



## PurpleFi

HAPPY ST GEORGE'S DAY


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Sorry you are suffering the ill effects of your fall. Perhaps resting your hand completely for a few days would let it heal?


Easier said than done, my dear!! I have tried but it is surprising how many times a day one absolutely _has_ to use one's hands! I'm not knitting or sewing but had to drive to the shops for food, my DH doesn't drive, and that was hard!! Still, I won't be using my hand in the cinema this afternoon!! :sm08: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I got to spend some time outdoors knitting. I like sitting in the sun for a short time to capture the vitamin D. I was only able to enjoy the rays for a short time as it was so hot. No happy medium. Freezing cold and snow one week and the next week temperatures in the 80's. I finished cleaning the tiny flower bed so I got to enjoy seeing the lovely daffodils bobbing their beautiful heads on this wonderful day in spring.


It's always the same here, too hot or too cold but your weather has gone from frostbite to sunstroke in the blink of an eye!! I wish you comfortable temperatures soon!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thinking of you love, hope they can fix you quickly!! xxxxx


The saga goes on. Saw doctor, said it could be osteo-arthritis, told him I was too young. Anyway he filled out an x-ray form and said to ring the hospital to see when they could do it. Went out to the car and immediately rang. The first date they would give me was 8th May. Back into the doctor who got straight on the the x-ray dept. Talked to the organ grinder, the outcome of which he will do me this afternoon at my convenience. So down to the hosp. this afternoon, as soon as we've finished dinner. Part three to come later. xx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EDT and 8'C (46'F). Rain coming this afternoon.
> Easter at my brother's house was quiet. My niece and her boyfriend had colds (wish they had told us that). My BIL and I just sat on the couch in the family room until supper time. We were subjected to a Toronto Maple Leaf hockey game. I usually only watch the final game for the Stanley Cup. Yesterday, the temperature was double-digit so mum had me in the backyard helping her set up patio furniture for the summer and cutting lilac branches that had poked through the fence so they didn't pull down the chain link. I'm ready to go to work at work. I did accidentally knock off the last scab on my face, so I now have a divot on my face.
> I started a slouch hat that hopefully looks more summery than my current hats. It's the Nicholas Slouch and it's was designed to go over a baseball cap, so it protects eyes and ears.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nicholas-slouch-2
> There is a crochet version too
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nicholas-slouch
> Once again I miscalculated how fast I knit.
> And I didnt' get around to making the new thread. I won't be doing it tonight, so I guess we'll see how long we can go before needing the new thread.


Really hope yo haven't picked up a cold from the weekend!! Interesting hat, looking forward to seeing how it turns out!! Don't worry about the new thread, admin might step in and do it!! :sm23: Take care at work!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Don't worry, temperatures are going to dip for a few days. So we can adjust gradually.
> I actually have a patch of muscari (grape hyacinths) hiding behind the Alberta spruce. They look a little sad since they are not getting a lot of sunshine.


Mine are almost finished now so are looking _very_ sad!! However the pansies are doing ok and I have wallflowers in bloom!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> You need to bottle that and send some to me. I'm still trying to complete something/anything that I've started. :sm17:


It was just something easy to take away with me and to delay having to get back to my afghan squares!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> So no blocking today.
> I agree with Trish, I think it's fine the way it is. It just needs to be wrapped around a bigger person. (I volunteer :sm11: ).
> I hope your hand feels better tomorrow. If not, back to the doctor for you too.


Thanks Nitz, you made me feel little and I'm really not, well vertically maybe but not horizontally!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> The saga goes on. Saw doctor, said it could be osteo-arthritis, told him I was too young. Anyway he filled out an x-ray form and said to ring the hospital to see when they could do it. Went out to the car and immediately rang. The first date they would give me was 8th May. Back into the doctor who got straight on the the x-ray dept. Talked to the organ grinder, the outcome of which he will do me this afternoon at my convenience. So down to the hosp. this afternoon, as soon as we've finished dinner. Part three to come later. xx :sm16:


Glad you seem to be getting somewhere, see if you can get some crutches at the hospital, they made a world of difference to me when my knees took turns to be excruciating!! Sometimes with osteo, minute fragments of rough bone detach themselves and get into the workings of the knee, that can cause awful pain, ask me how I know!! I would recommend a Robert Jones bandage too, as applied to me at the urgent care centre the last time I had really bad knee pain. It was developed for horses but by golly, it worked on me too: Wind and entire roll of cotton wool round your knee, going above and below too then wind a crepe bandage on top of that, the warmth and total support really helped me! Wishing you relief from the pain very soon, my lovely xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-602536-1.html

Is this lady near any of you?


----------



## RookieRetiree

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-601936-30.html#13739336

Look for SwedenMe's photos from Whitby!


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Sweet pea had her first little league practice y'all. . She looks like a little doll ❣


Adorable! :sm01: xxxoo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Since the rental house is still under construction, I'm assuming you will be returning to Seattle for visits until it is completed?
> I still think it's a good thing that you have someplace to stay when you go to Seattle to visit friends and family.


Yes, that will probably be the case. And, yes, it's good we don't have to pay for a place to stay when we're up here. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> That is a good idea, the more stable she is when she gets home, the longer she will be able to live closer to a "NORMAL" life; and her life will be so much more enjoyable, once she has the optimal level of medication, and maintained, in her system, and regularly checked to keep them at the correct level. I hope she remains well, for quite a long time, after all of this! ????????????❣


So do we and I so appreciate all the well wishes for her and all of us maybe we can all have an improved quality of life???? the sun is starting to show!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Part three and final instalment for now. Been for my x-ray, luckily not osteo-arthritis, actually the joint was perfect with lovely smooth gaps where there should be. The only trouble is they don't know what is wrong so have sent me off with a pair of crutches and back to my GP in a week or so time to see where we go next. Hopefully with a nice rest it will right itself. Now back to my knitting which also needs sorting out (I wonder if a pair of crutches will help it). xx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Part three and final instalment for now. Been for my x-ray, luckily not osteo-arthritis, actually the joint was perfect with lovely smooth gaps where there should be. The only trouble is they don't know what is wrong so have sent me off with a pair of crutches and back to my GP in a week or so time to see where we go next. Hopefully with a nice rest it will right itself. Now back to my knitting which also needs sorting out (I wonder if a pair of crutches will help it). xx


Where exactly on your knee does it hurt? Top , side, underneath? I know xray's are always the least expensive or invasive , but they don't show so many things. I do hope your staying of of it as much as you can. And using R.I.C.E.
Sending you loads of healing vibes and big Bear hugs! ????????


----------



## linkan

I'm ashamed to say that whilst cleaning out my nightstand.. I've filled an entire trash bag and that's only from the top drawer ! ???? It's where I keep all the bills and paperwork and it's amazing how much I fit in there.
I did find lots of goodies in the two bottom drawers.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Finished the wrap I was making in Norfolk, blocked it yesterday but its come out so big, maybe I overblocked it?!! Xxxx


It is a bit big, but it looks wonderful on you. Lovely for summer evenings.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Where exactly on your knee does it hurt? Top , side, underneath? I know xray's are always the least expensive or invasive , but they don't show so many things. I do hope your staying of of it as much as you can. And using R.I.C.E.
> Sending you loads of healing vibes and big Bear hugs! ????????


Thanks it's mostly the back and they suspect some soft tissue damage but of course x-rays don't show that, I think I would have to have an MRI scan for that and they won't do that for at least 6 weeks. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I think we should put her to work! :sm04:


I don't think those are from raspberry canes!


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> June I've been cold for the last few days, so I'm wearing your lovely wrap you made me today. I'm warmer now and getting a lot of sentimental vibes off it too. You're the best! xoxox


Is it as big as the one she just made?


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Sounds delicious Janet! xoxo


they are beautiful. I love trout. Alan calls me the old trout. Offensive old man!


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I think she may have cheated, & used a Lace Knitting Machine ......... hahaha ......... It's all good June, I know you hand worked the entire item!????????????❣????????


We can vouch for some of it!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Sweet pea had her first little league practice y'all. . She looks like a little doll ❣


Another coming of age moment. Isn't life magic!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Still in agony so rang the doctor, got passed the triage nurse and am due there in 30 mins. More when I come back. xx


Awaiting the news.....


----------



## binkbrice

My Dd is home!!????????


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Sweet pea had her first little league practice y'all. . She looks like a little doll ❣


What a doll!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Bless you darling! However, Majority rules so I shall try and re-block it, but not today as I have strapped my hand up as it is quite painful :sm25: :sm16: :sm22: xxxx


You could always fold it in half and it would be perfect!!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY ST GEORGE'S DAY


and to you and all my English friends. I am wearing my red trousers but it is too hot to wear my newly finished white cabled jumper, so I am wearing a white tee shirt with my army badge on it.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Glad you seem to be getting somewhere, see if you can get some crutches at the hospital, they made a world of difference to me when my knees took turns to be excruciating!! Sometimes with osteo, minute fragments of rough bone detach themselves and get into the workings of the knee, that can cause awful pain, ask me how I know!! I would recommend a Robert Jones bandage too, as applied to me at the urgent care centre the last time I had really bad knee pain. It was developed for horses but by golly, it worked on me too: Wind and entire roll of cotton wool round your knee, going above and below too then wind a crepe bandage on top of that, the warmth and total support really helped me! Wishing you relief from the pain very soon, my lovely xxxx


I must try that. It sounds wonderful. I sometimes wish I was totally wrapped in cotton wool (except my feet!) to keep me pain-free. Osteoarthritis is the pits and I have it in my knees, wrists, shoulders and neck.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Part three and final instalment for now. Been for my x-ray, luckily not osteo-arthritis, actually the joint was perfect with lovely smooth gaps where there should be. The only trouble is they don't know what is wrong so have sent me off with a pair of crutches and back to my GP in a week or so time to see where we go next. Hopefully with a nice rest it will right itself. Now back to my knitting which also needs sorting out (I wonder if a pair of crutches will help it). xx


I'd love to see you knitting with a pair of crutches, in the new ultra bulky yarn.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> My Dd is home!!????????


Yeah! Home earlier than expected. Hello Jen!


----------



## grandma susan

Well, the holidays over and we are back to normal, or near normal. I went to the over 60's today and won....6 mr.kipling apple tarts and 6 bake well tarts. No cash again. Though my Ferraro rocket was waiting for me. So I can have 3 of them tonight.our leaders 3 yr old came aswell, I know, you know, what I'm going to say. She isn't a naughty child, she is good, but her grandma is playing with her while she is playing the bingo numbers machine and kept missing numbers. It's just not fair. The child is bored silly, and loves her nana and wants to be with her and her nana can't do two jobs at once. The little girls mother is sitting playing bingo! I'm really beginning to get a bit sick of it now, and I'm not the only one. I can't play relaxed. 

Enough moaning for another night. How are you all? Hope you who aren't too good at the moment are feeling better. I'll do a catch up now, I've seen Karen today. Can't think of anything of importance to tell you. So I'll go now ....xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

It must be Tuesday as I was with the Vetlettes for lunch. Airport tomorrow morning, then the Legion in the afternoon.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Sweet pea had her first little league practice y'all. . She looks like a little doll ❣


She's a beauty, but she's never been a baby has she? She's growing into a lovely young girl.


----------



## grandma susan

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-601936-30.html#13739336
> 
> Look for SwedenMe's photos from Whitby!


I live about ten miles from Whitby. I'm so pleased I wasn't there. I couldn't have coped with that. The streets are quite narrow and cobbles. It's just what Whitby needs, to have a good start to the tourism. June Janet, Josephine and myself hired a cottage there a few years ago and had a great time. It's where we go for fish and chips on a Friday if I'm with my friend Lynn.


----------



## RookieRetiree

grandma susan said:


> I live about ten miles from Whitby. I'm so pleased I wasn't there. I couldn't have coped with that. The streets are quite narrow and cobbles. It's just what Whitby needs, to have a good start to the tourism. June Janet, Josephine and myself hired a cottage there a few years ago and had a great time. It's where we go for fish and chips on a Friday if I'm with my friend Lynn.


It looks looks like a lovely place...just not that weekend.


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> My Dd is home!!????????


That was a bit earlier than expected, she must be doing OK.xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I'd love to see you knitting with a pair of crutches, in the new ultra bulky yarn.


Now that's a thought, they're just standing there while I'm sitting. xx :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> That was a bit earlier than expected, she must be doing OK.xx


Yes she is doing really well and she is so glad to be out of that place and understands a lot more about consequences to her actions and she didn't like them at all.


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Yes she is doing really well and she is so glad to be out of that place and understands a lot more about consequences to her actions and she didn't like them at all.


So glad S. Is home. Hope things will improve even more. Lots of love and hugs to all of you. Xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I'm ashamed to say that whilst cleaning out my nightstand.. I've filled an entire trash bag and that's only from the top drawer ! ???? It's where I keep all the bills and paperwork and it's amazing how much I fit in there.
> I did find lots of goodies in the two bottom drawers.


And now you've made space for more goodies, well done!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It is a bit big, but it looks wonderful on you. Lovely for summer evenings.


Thanks Janet, thought you would like the colours!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks it's mostly the back and they suspect some soft tissue damage but of course x-rays don't show that, I think I would have to have an MRI scan for that and they won't do that for at least 6 weeks. xx


Glad you got the crutches, hope they are helping and get it strapped up if you can, it might help! Sending you love and hugs, as always!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> My Dd is home!!????????


Yay, the best medicine for you all!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> You could always fold it in half and it would be perfect!!


I folded it in half to block it but I think that would be too short. I'll re-block it when I feel like it and my hand stops hurting! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Glad you got the crutches, hope they are helping and get it strapped up if you can, it might help! Sending you love and hugs, as always!! xxxx


They wouldn't strap it as they said it wasn't an injury as such. What was the film like? The trailers looked as though it could be good. xxxx


----------



## jinx

I hope using the crutches and resting will speed the healing of whatever is wrong with your knee. Be careful with the crutches. They like to jump out and trip you if you are not careful. They also can make your armpits sore. 
Wishing the best for you.


Barn-dweller said:


> Part three and final instalment for now. Been for my x-ray, luckily not osteo-arthritis, actually the joint was perfect with lovely smooth gaps where there should be. The only trouble is they don't know what is wrong so have sent me off with a pair of crutches and back to my GP in a week or so time to see where we go next. Hopefully with a nice rest it will right itself. Now back to my knitting which also needs sorting out (I wonder if a pair of crutches will help it). xx


----------



## jinx

Good job on getting that drawer cleaned out. I cleaned my clothes closet for the second time this month and removed another 12 tops. The top I am wear will be joining that bag. Why do they make clothes so short?


linkan said:


> I'm ashamed to say that whilst cleaning out my nightstand.. I've filled an entire trash bag and that's only from the top drawer ! ???? It's where I keep all the bills and paperwork and it's amazing how much I fit in there.
> I did find lots of goodies in the two bottom drawers.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I hope using the crutches and resting will speed the healing of whatever is wrong with your knee. Be careful with the crutches. They like to jump out and trip you if you are not careful. They also can make your armpits sore.
> Wishing the best for you.


They're elbow crutches so no problem there but can't hang on them and do things either. They haven't managed to trip me yet but did knock into a table with them, think I need L plates. xx


----------



## jinx

With having the pain at the back of your knee I think of bakers cyst. However that is usually associated with arthritis. Have you been playing football and received a hamstring injury? Hoping it heals before you can get a MRI. Gosh I guess you will not be able to cut the grass, darn!


Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks it's mostly the back and they suspect some soft tissue damage but of course x-rays don't show that, I think I would have to have an MRI scan for that and they won't do that for at least 6 weeks. xx


----------



## jinx

That is wonderful news. I hope she is feeling much better and that her medication is at the right level.


binkbrice said:


> My Dd is home!!????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> With having the pain at the back of your knee I think of bakers cyst. However that is usually associated with arthritis. Have you been playing football and received a hamstring injury? Hoping it heals before you can get a MRI. Gosh I guess you will not be able to cut the grass, darn!


They couldn't feel a cyst, no I gave up football when I gave up logsplitting it seemed a logical time. Might add grass cutting to the ist. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Gosh you go out to relax and enjoy yourself with people that are "OVER 60." I can see how have a 3 year old around would decrease everyone's pleasure. How would it be if everyone brought their grandchild?


grandma susan said:


> Well, the holidays over and we are back to normal, or near normal. I went to the over 60's today and won....6 mr.kipling apple tarts and 6 bake well tarts. No cash again. Though my Ferraro rocket was waiting for me. So I can have 3 of them tonight.our leaders 3 yr old came aswell, I know, you know, what I'm going to say. She isn't a naughty child, she is good, but her grandma is playing with her while she is playing the bingo numbers machine and kept missing numbers. It's just not fair. The child is bored silly, and loves her nana and wants to be with her and her nana can't do two jobs at once. The little girls mother is sitting playing bingo! I'm really beginning to get a bit sick of it now, and I'm not the only one. I can't play relaxed.
> 
> Enough moaning for another night. How are you all? Hope you who aren't too good at the moment are feeling better. I'll do a catch up now, I've seen Karen today. Can't think of anything of importance to tell you. So I'll go now ....xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Part three and final instalment for now. Been for my x-ray, luckily not osteo-arthritis, actually the joint was perfect with lovely smooth gaps where there should be. The only trouble is they don't know what is wrong so have sent me off with a pair of crutches and back to my GP in a week or so time to see where we go next. Hopefully with a nice rest it will right itself. Now back to my knitting which also needs sorting out (I wonder if a pair of crutches will help it). xx


Well, that's partly good news. I hope the rating of it will help. Sending many healing hugs and much love your way. :sm02: ????


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> My Dd is home!!????????


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Well, that's partly good news. I hope the rating of it will help. Sending many healing hugs and much love your way. :sm02: ????


Thanks, I'm pleased about the lack of arthritis but wish they had found something positive that could then be treated. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, I'm pleased about the lack of arthritis but wish they had found something positive that could then be treated. xx


Yes, that is definitely the downside at this point. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> They wouldn't strap it as they said it wasn't an injury as such. What was the film like? The trailers looked as though it could be good. xxxx


I enjoyed it it was a good tale we'll played, 7.5/10! Hope you have a good night and I still think strapping will make it more comfortable! Lotsa love xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I enjoyed it it was a good tale we'll played, 7.5/10! Hope you have a good night and I still think strapping will make it more comfortable! Lotsa love xxxx


Would you come and strap it for me then? xxxx :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, I'm pleased about the lack of arthritis but wish they had found something positive that could then be treated. xx


Also Volterol rubbed in will help with the pain, get himself to get you some in the morning, it's good stuff!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Did you get ibuprofen or an anti-inflammatory?


Barn-dweller said:


> Would you come and strap it for me then? xxxx :sm15:


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> I must try that. It sounds wonderful. I sometimes wish I was totally wrapped in cotton wool (except my feet!) to keep me pain-free. Osteoarthritis is the pits and I have it in my knees, wrists, shoulders and neck.


I feel you, I'm over-run with it too. Back when I first had my injury they said my joints were the joints of an 80 year old woman. I was only 35 ! I guess that means by now I have the joints of a corpse?... ????????


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I feel you, I'm over-run with it too. Back when I first had my injury they said my joints were the joints of an 80 year old woman. I was only 35 ! I guess that means by now I have the joints of a corpse?... ????????


OMG sis I bought choked your so funny!!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Well, of course there's not much to choose from on there!! :sm16: :sm09: Glad you are seeing your Mum, tell her 'Hi' from all of us and I bet you don't come out of The Loom empty handed either!!! xxxx


Adventures with my Mom! Today Mom bought more wool for a sweater she has no pattern for... of course Gaye the owner told her you can never have too much yarn. hmmm... I'm thinking I need to keep these two apart! :sm15: Most cardigans seem to be knitted with yarn 20 stitches to 4 inches, Mom wants to knit one out of fingerling... good luck finding a classic raglan pattern for that. Then she asked me what a sweater would look like in variegated sock yarn... I hate to even imagine it! :sm09:


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from not quite so sunny Surrey. It is still warm though. Loads of workmen have arrived to dig up our road apparently something to do with the water pipes.
> 
> I have nearly finished my woven squares for my poncho, only 6 left to do and then I have to figure out how to join them together.
> 
> Getting my haircut this afternoon and sort out what crafty stuff I want to take to Wales.
> 
> Hope all of you with aches and pains feel much better soon.
> 
> Jinx enjoy your daffodils .
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your poncho Josephine. xoxox
> 
> Happy Tuesday. xx


Looking forward to seeing your woven poncho Josephine. ❤ oxoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Is it as big as the one she just made?


Well not quite, but it wraps around me and is so cozy. xoxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Don't worry, temperatures are going to dip for a few days. So we can adjust gradually.
> I actually have a patch of muscari (grape hyacinths) hiding behind the Alberta spruce. They look a little sad since they are not getting a lot of sunshine.


I love grape hyacinths, some people say they are weeds but I love them, more than bluebells. An old photo before they spread, have to keep them in the compound or else the Elk get them. xxx


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> OMG sis I bought choked your so funny!!


????????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Sweet pea had her first little league practice y'all. . She looks like a little doll ❣


She is just growing so quickly. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy, cooler Wales, even had some rain yesterday evening. Been busy in the kitchen again but now don't intend to do much else today. Too much excitement yesterday. Managed to sort out my shawl last night I'd lost a stitch on one side so just added one, hopefully in the right place. It's got a picot edge to it but not sure if I want to have to sew that up after I cast off, might find a different finish. Oh the sun has just come out perhaps we will have a better day than I thought. Have a good one. xx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Cutie


0f course she will be the best Base Protector, in Little League! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Still in agony so rang the doctor, got passed the triage nurse and am due there in 30 mins. More when I come back. xx


Hope you finally get some relief from the pain! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I'm like a knitting machine when I get going!!! xxxx


My mum was like a knitting machine, whenever she decided to make something. She could make a jumper for me (at my full height) within 3 or4 days! I will never be a fast knitter, because the faster I knit, the more likely my hands are, to begin making errors. No idea why, but it does get a little frustrating! ????????????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Would you come and strap it for me then? xxxx :sm15:


Oh, I'd love to dear but sadly have too many commitments here at the moment, bandaging you in my head!! :sm08: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Adventures with my Mom! Today Mom bought more wool for a sweater she has no pattern for... of course Gaye the owner told her you can never have too much yarn. hmmm... I'm thinking I need to keep these two apart! :sm15: Most cardigans seem to be knitted with yarn 20 stitches to 4 inches, Mom wants to knit one out of fingerling... good luck finding a classic raglan pattern for that. Then she asked me what a sweater would look like in variegated sock yarn... I hate to even imagine it! :sm09:


But how lovely that she is still knitting and still keen to try something different!! Glad you got to see your mum and I bet she was pleased to see you too! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Well not quite, but it wraps around me and is so cozy. xoxx


 :sm24: :sm08: :sm08: <3 xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I love grape hyacinths, some people say they are weeds but I love them, more than bluebells. An old photo before they spread, have to keep them in the compound or else the Elk get them. xxx


That is a lovely picture and they look to be a true hyacinth blue whereas ours are more purple, like blue bells!! Yes, they sure do spread but I don't think they dig so deep as bluebells so easier to remove!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, cooler Wales, even had some rain yesterday evening. Been busy in the kitchen again but now don't intend to do much else today. Too much excitement yesterday. Managed to sort out my shawl last night I'd lost a stitch on one side so just added one, hopefully in the right place. It's got a picot edge to it but not sure if I want to have to sew that up after I cast off, might find a different finish. Oh the sun has just come out perhaps we will have a better day than I thought. Have a good one. xx


How's your pain, sweetie? Hope you had a good night. I wish I was knitting but can't face it at the moment, hand is slowly getting better but there is still a lot of bruising so I guess it's not ready to go yet! Have a good day!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a cooler a duller London. We are due for 18'C today, then it descends rapidly down to 12'C at the weekend. Can't complain, it was a perfect Easter weekend!!

Meeting a friend today and another one tomorrow and yet another one on Saturday!! Love all my friends!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a slightly grey Surrey, rain is promised around lunch time and the garden needs it, also some of the heathland around here is tinder dry and there have already been some fires.

I know it is Wednesday, but as there is o singing or WI we are not having fish and chips today. We will do that tomorrow as I have to go to the supermarket then to get supplies for Wales and Mr P.

Nothing much planned for today, just done a bit of washing and now to tidy up.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> How's your pain, sweetie? Hope you had a good night. I wish I was knitting but can't face it at the moment, hand is slowly getting better but there is still a lot of bruising so I guess it's not ready to go yet! Have a good day!! xxxx


Sending you some healing hugs. xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Part of the problem over here is the push to make bigger and bigger schools. Young children especially do better when they know the kids in their class, not when they have classes bigger than they can count. Some of the schools here, I don't think anyone would notice if a child came on the bus to the school but didn't attend any classes.


I think that would be the same here, & it actually happened with one of my DD's, many years ago now! ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> How's your pain, sweetie? Hope you had a good night. I wish I was knitting but can't face it at the moment, hand is slowly getting better but there is still a lot of bruising so I guess it's not ready to go yet! Have a good day!! xxxx


Not too good at the moment but have been on it for a while this morning but it's not disturbing my sleep, not a lot does. Sorry you're still hand-i-capped, are you still able to drive? Perhaps you can get out and about today instead of knitting, take a break. Have a good one whatever you decide. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you some healing hugs. xx


Thanks love, I'm getting really fed up with it now!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Not too good at the moment but have been on it for a while this morning but it's not disturbing my sleep, not a lot does. Sorry you're still hand-i-capped, are you still able to drive? Perhaps you can get out and about today instead of knitting, take a break. Have a good one whatever you decide. xxxx


Thanks hun, yes, drove to the shops yesterday and that was ok so will be out and about in the car again today!! Hand-i-capped, hahahahahaha!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> :sm02: :sm02: What was she planning to do with it, if she caught up to it? :sm02: :sm02:


We had just got out of our car, and I think Mint wanted someone to play with! She has never attacked anything in her 8 years of life, she is just so gentle! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thanks love, I'm getting really fed up with it now!! xxxx


I know that feeling, just caught up with your posts and see you have your week nicely planned so won't miss out too much on the knitting except perhaps the evenings. xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> The saga goes on. Saw doctor, said it could be osteo-arthritis, told him I was too young. Anyway he filled out an x-ray form and said to ring the hospital to see when they could do it. Went out to the car and immediately rang. The first date they would give me was 8th May. Back into the doctor who got straight on the the x-ray dept. Talked to the organ grinder, the outcome of which he will do me this afternoon at my convenience. So down to the hosp. this afternoon, as soon as we've finished dinner. Part three to come later. xx :sm16:


I am so glad the doc finally got the appt for you, and you have probably had your appt by now, so I am now hoping that you will finally get the treatment you need! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thanks Nitz, you made me feel little and I'm really not, well vertically maybe but not horizontally!! xxx


You will always be little to me, because you don't look "huge", in any of the photos I have seen you in! ???????????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Glad you seem to be getting somewhere, see if you can get some crutches at the hospital, they made a world of difference to me when my knees took turns to be excruciating!! Sometimes with osteo, minute fragments of rough bone detach themselves and get into the workings of the knee, that can cause awful pain, ask me how I know!! I would recommend a Robert Jones bandage too, as applied to me at the urgent care centre the last time I had really bad knee pain. It was developed for horses but by golly, it worked on me too: Wind and entire roll of cotton wool round your knee, going above and below too then wind a crepe bandage on top of that, the warmth and total support really helped me! Wishing you relief from the pain very soon, my lovely xxxx


I have used that method, and it is an excellent technique to use, but I think I would want for the Xray results! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EDT and 4'C (39'F). Overcast, but no precipitation forecast.
I was fine at work. No one picked up the things I was working on while I was away, so I finished those jobs off. Two fellows from my team made a huge mess over the weekend, so most people were dealing with that. So I got to pick up all the other beeps. I was working away happily when the boss said HR wanted a doctor's note saying I was safe to return to work. So he sent me home to get a doctor's note. I waited more than 2 hours in the doctor's office before I could see her. She looked in my ear and was disappointed that there were no longer any shingles scabs in there. She said most doctors don't get a chance to see shingles otitis. She kept asking me if I really wanted to go back to work. That got me thinking most people stay off work longer, but I'm ready. I got home about the same time I would have arrived home after work.
I think I knit too much last night. My one had is sore.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks love, I'm getting really fed up with it now!! xxxx


Sending you healing hugs.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly grey Surrey, rain is promised around lunch time and the garden needs it, also some of the heathland around here is tinder dry and there have already been some fires.
> 
> I know it is Wednesday, but as there is o singing or WI we are not having fish and chips today. We will do that tomorrow as I have to go to the supermarket then to get supplies for Wales and Mr P.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today, just done a bit of washing and now to tidy up.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Happy Wednesday.
I'm not sure if it is bin day or not. Half the people in my court have the bins out and half don't. After the long weekend, they may have shifted the pickup days.
Enjoy your quiet day.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I know that feeling, just caught up with your posts and see you have your week nicely planned so won't miss out too much on the knitting except perhaps the evenings. xxxx


That's right but I really must get back to my squares soon!! Urgh, it's raining!!! :sm14: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> You will always be little to me, because you don't look "huge", in any of the photos I have seen you in! ???????????????????????? xoxoxo


Thank you for that Judi, nice to hear!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a cooler a duller London. We are due for 18'C today, then it descends rapidly down to 12'C at the weekend. Can't complain, it was a perfect Easter weekend!!
> 
> Meeting a friend today and another one tomorrow and yet another one on Saturday!! Love all my friends!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxx


We're supposed to have a cool weekend too. They are even talking SNOW.
Have fun with the meetups.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> So do we and I so appreciate all the well wishes for her and all of us maybe we can all have an improved quality of life???? the sun is starting to show!


My heart goes out to you. xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I have used that method, and it is an excellent technique to use, but I think I would want for the Xray results! xoxoxo


I believe Jacky has had the x-ray result already but it wouldn't do any harm, would it? You're the nurse and nurse knows best!! 
:sm02: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, cooler Wales, even had some rain yesterday evening. Been busy in the kitchen again but now don't intend to do much else today. Too much excitement yesterday. Managed to sort out my shawl last night I'd lost a stitch on one side so just added one, hopefully in the right place. It's got a picot edge to it but not sure if I want to have to sew that up after I cast off, might find a different finish. Oh the sun has just come out perhaps we will have a better day than I thought. Have a good one. xx


I hope you do get a better day than forecast. I hope your knee is feeling better.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Part three and final instalment for now. Been for my x-ray, luckily not osteo-arthritis, actually the joint was perfect with lovely smooth gaps where there should be. The only trouble is they don't know what is wrong so have sent me off with a pair of crutches and back to my GP in a week or so time to see where we go next. Hopefully with a nice rest it will right itself. Now back to my knitting which also needs sorting out (I wonder if a pair of crutches will help it). xx


I'm glad you don't have osteo, but I hope you get a proper diagnosis! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I love grape hyacinths, some people say they are weeds but I love them, more than bluebells. An old photo before they spread, have to keep them in the compound or else the Elk get them. xxx


Your's are looking better than mine. My flowers are looser. Cute fairy.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I'm ashamed to say that whilst cleaning out my nightstand.. I've filled an entire trash bag and that's only from the top drawer ! ???? It's where I keep all the bills and paperwork and it's amazing how much I fit in there.
> I did find lots of goodies in the two bottom drawers.


The goodies make up for all the rubbish you found in your top drawer! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That's right but I really must get back to my squares soon!! Urgh, it's raining!!! :sm14: xxxx


Still got sun here at the moment. xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks it's mostly the back and they suspect some soft tissue damage but of course x-rays don't show that, I think I would have to have an MRI scan for that and they won't do that for at least 6 weeks. xx


Jacki, are your knees only painful, at the back, or do they look, or feel, swallen at the back also? Do you know if your doctor might have checked for the presence of Baker's Cysts, in your knees? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Adventures with my Mom! Today Mom bought more wool for a sweater she has no pattern for... of course Gaye the owner told her you can never have too much yarn. hmmm... I'm thinking I need to keep these two apart! :sm15: Most cardigans seem to be knitted with yarn 20 stitches to 4 inches, Mom wants to knit one out of fingerling... good luck finding a classic raglan pattern for that. Then she asked me what a sweater would look like in variegated sock yarn... I hate to even imagine it! :sm09:


A sweater with variegated sock yarn works, so long as you break it up with blocks or stripes of solid colour.

Not sure if this search will work for you:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&photo=yes&pc=cardigan&fit=adult&weight=fingering&sort=projects&view=captioned_thumbs
Cardigans in fingering to fit adult. And some are free.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> My Dd is home!!????????


Yay ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Well, the holidays over and we are back to normal, or near normal. I went to the over 60's today and won....6 mr.kipling apple tarts and 6 bake well tarts. No cash again. Though my Ferraro rocket was waiting for me. So I can have 3 of them tonight.our leaders 3 yr old came aswell, I know, you know, what I'm going to say. She isn't a naughty child, she is good, but her grandma is playing with her while she is playing the bingo numbers machine and kept missing numbers. It's just not fair. The child is bored silly, and loves her nana and wants to be with her and her nana can't do two jobs at once. The little girls mother is sitting playing bingo! I'm really beginning to get a bit sick of it now, and I'm not the only one. I can't play relaxed.
> 
> Enough moaning for another night. How are you all? Hope you who aren't too good at the moment are feeling better. I'll do a catch up now, I've seen Karen today. Can't think of anything of importance to tell you. So I'll go now ....xxx





jinx said:


> Gosh you go out to relax and enjoy yourself with people that are "OVER 60." I can see how have a 3 year old around would decrease everyone's pleasure. How would it be if everyone brought their grandchild?


Maybe try that. Get everyone to bring their grandchildren and mom MIGHT notice. Although probably not.
Little girl's mom should be running the bingo, but I bet the little girl would do a better job.

:sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> My Dd is home!!????????


Yay, now you get better too. 
Remember the squeaky wheel gets the attention. Be a squeaky wheel with the doctors.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off and pull out the bins.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Wednesday.
> I'm not sure if it is bin day or not. Half the people in my court have the bins out and half don't. After the long weekend, they may have shifted the pickup days.
> Enjoy your quiet day.


Ours were collected Easter Monday, they only don't collect if our bin day falls on Christmas day. xx


----------



## hoekh20

It’s beautiful!!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> :sm24: :sm08: :sm08: <3 xxxx


I saw a picture yesterday of a person wearing a wrap that length. They wrapped it once around their neck very loosely and then the ends were a perfect length. It looked like it would work perfectly with your wrap.


----------



## jinx

Morning. We also have to be happy with the lovely weather we had on Easter. Today we are at 0C and snow flurries are predicted for Saturday.
So glad that with all your friends you find time to work us into your schedule. I hope your injury continue to heal and that today you will be more comfortable.



London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a cooler a duller London. We are due for 18'C today, then it descends rapidly down to 12'C at the weekend. Can't complain, it was a perfect Easter weekend!!
> eeting a friend today and another one tomorrow and yet another one on Saturday!! Love all my friends!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Wishing you a lovely Wednesday. Do you change your schedule just to confuse me? It does not take much to do that. Yesterday I got an email that our grocery order was ready for pick up at Walmart. Hmm, I thought I had ordered it for today. Then came the dawn, I ordered it for Tuesday and it was Tuesday. Mr. Wonderful is so wonderful that even though he had just got home he turned around and went back to town to get the order.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly grey Surrey, rain is promised around lunch time and the garden needs it, also some of the heathland around here is tinder dry and there have already been some fires.
> 
> I know it is Wednesday, but as there is o singing or WI we are not having fish and chips today. We will do that tomorrow as I have to go to the supermarket then to get supplies for Wales and Mr P.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today, just done a bit of washing and now to tidy up.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

I am sorry to read you do not have relief from your pain. Would taking medication to reduce inflammation and perhaps applying something topically help? Did the doctor recommend anything other than the crutches? I am glad that it does not disturb your sleep. Wishing the best for you.


Barn-dweller said:


> Not too good at the moment but have been on it for a while this morning but it's not disturbing my sleep, not a lot does. Sorry you're still hand-i-capped, are you still able to drive? Perhaps you can get out and about today instead of knitting, take a break. Have a good one whatever you decide. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Sorry you have to deal with that as your young age. Hoping they soon find something that gives good pain relief. 


linkan said:


> I feel you, I'm over-run with it too. Back when I first had my injury they said my joints were the joints of an 80 year old woman. I was only 35 ! I guess that means by now I have the joints of a corpse?... ????????


----------



## jinx

Good for mom. Remember to treasure these days you get to spend with her. I regret the days I thought of going with my mom a chore. However, having to travel 16 miles to get her milk because she did not want to run out the next day was vexing. 


Islander said:


> Adventures with my Mom! Today Mom bought more wool for a sweater she has no pattern for... of course Gaye the owner told her you can never have too much yarn. hmmm... I'm thinking I need to keep these two apart! :sm15: Most cardigans seem to be knitted with yarn 20 stitches to 4 inches, Mom wants to knit one out of fingerling... good luck finding a classic raglan pattern for that. Then she asked me what a sweater would look like in variegated sock yarn... I hate to even imagine it! :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Ours were collected Easter Monday, they only don't collect if our bin day falls on Christmas day. xx


Our bins are not collected on any holiday. Our pick up day is Friday so they come on Saturday. Amazing how quickly they can clean the entire village. The truck just drives up to the bin, mechanical arm reaches out picks up the bin, empties it into the truck and sets the bin back down. A few years ago there were two extra men following the truck that would have to pick up and empty the bins. In the olden days the crew would walk into the back yard to pick up the bins, take to the truck, and return the bins.


----------



## jinx

I think that is a good idea. If this is an on going condition I quite agree you need to squeak a lot to get some relief.


nitz8catz said:


> Yay, now you get better too.
> Remember the squeaky wheel gets the attention. Be a squeaky wheel with the doctors.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a cooler a duller London. We are due for 18'C today, then it descends rapidly down to 12'C at the weekend. Can't complain, it was a perfect Easter weekend!!
> 
> Meeting a friend today and another one tomorrow and yet another one on Saturday!! Love all my friends!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxx


Have a fun day today with your friend and the other days you'll be meeting friends, too. I went to Fiber Social yesterday morning at the LYS. It was so good to get out with other people. Meeting a couple of other friends this afternoon and another tomorrow morning and yet again a couple of other friends on Friday morning. I so missed all of them! I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> A sweater with variegated sock yarn works, so long as you break it up with blocks or stripes of solid colour.
> 
> Not sure if this search will work for you:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&photo=yes&pc=cardigan&fit=adult&weight=fingering&sort=projects&view=captioned_thumbs
> Cardigans in fingering to fit adult. And some are free.


There are some lovely cardigan there!!


----------



## London Girl

hoekh20 said:


> It's beautiful!!


Hi hoekh20, welcome to Connections, drop in any time!! What is it you think is beautiful today? :sm11:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I saw a picture yesterday of a person wearing a wrap that length. They wrapped it once around their neck very loosely and then the ends were a perfect length. It looked like it would work perfectly with your wrap.


I might have to do that as a last resort! I actually made it for a friend I am visiting next month but I will have to see how it turns out!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. We also have to be happy with the lovely weather we had on Easter. Today we are at 0C and snow flurries are predicted for Saturday.
> So glad that with all your friends you find time to work us into your schedule. I hope your injury continue to heal and that today you will be more comfortable.


Oh no, so chilly for you again, that's not fair!! I go for weeks seeing hardly anyone so it's nice when I have a little run of meet-ups, just wish they'd space themselves out a bit!! I'm getting yellower by the day and the amount of yellow explains why it hurt so much I guess! I'm getting there, actually thinking of getting my needles out!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Wishing you a lovely Wednesday. Do you change your schedule just to confuse me? It does not take much to do that. Yesterday I got an email that our grocery order was ready for pick up at Walmart. Hmm, I thought I had ordered it for today. Then came the dawn, I ordered it for Tuesday and it was Tuesday. Mr. Wonderful is so wonderful that even though he had just got home he turned around and went back to town to get the order.


Oh bless him, he really is wonderful but I know you are equally wonderful to him, that's the way it should be! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Our bins are not collected on any holiday. Our pick up day is Friday so they come on Saturday. Amazing how quickly they can clean the entire village. The truck just drives up to the bin, mechanical arm reaches out picks up the bin, empties it into the truck and sets the bin back down. A few years ago there were two extra men following the truck that would have to pick up and empty the bins. In the olden days the crew would walk into the back yard to pick up the bins, take to the truck, and return the bins.


That's right, it was the same here. They wore jackets with leather across the shoulders and had to hoist the bins up on to their back, that must have been an incredibly smelly job but so much easier for them nowadays.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Have a fun day today with your friend and the other days you'll be meeting friends, too. I went to Fiber Social yesterday morning at the LYS. It was so good to get out with other people. Meeting a couple of other friends this afternoon and another tomorrow morning and yet again a couple of other friends on Friday morning. I so missed all of them! I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


I hope you make lots of new friends in Arizona, knowing what a lovely friendly soul you are, I don't think that will be a problem! What is life without good friends, eh?!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I hope you make lots of new friends in Arizona, knowing what a lovely friendly soul you are, I don't think that will be a problem! What is life without good friends, eh?!! xxxx


Indeed! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

I have read all your posts and answered none. Perhaps I've gone to sleep and not noticed?


----------



## SaxonLady

It's been raining, and I'm co-o-old.


----------



## jinx

Sending warm hugs to take the chill off and snow flurries to replace the rain.⛄⛈????????


SaxonLady said:


> It's been raining, and I'm co-o-old.


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls, I'm at Stephens tonight. Sue and me went out for coffee today, and Donna came this morning. She's just had her first radiology and she says she felt great. She says she felt on top of the world. She actually did some housework today! Bless her.

The boys are begging a lift to hartlepool pictures from me, so seeing as they did me some jobs on Sunday I said yes. All is forgiven now. 

I hope you are all feeling a little better. I'm doing a catch up now.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I folded it in half to block it but I think that would be too short. I'll re-block it when I feel like it and my hand stops hurting! xxxx


Boys are going to see the avengers at cinema tomorrow June, have you been?


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> I'm glad you don't have osteo, but I hope you get a proper diagnosis! xoxoxo


I have osteo perososis in my back and it's gradually going into my shoulders, it can be quite uncomfortable in the cold weather. I've had it years. Since my thirties.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Yay, now you get better too.
> Remember the squeaky wheel gets the attention. Be a squeaky wheel with the doctors.


Daisy, our little hamster who shares the bedroom with me, has a squeaky wheel too. And often feels like playing in it about 2am.....


----------



## binkbrice

I went to my doctor today and we had a really good talk so I feel better just for that!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I went to my doctor today and we had a really good talk so I feel better just for that!


That's good to hear! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I love grape hyacinths, some people say they are weeds but I love them, more than bluebells. An old photo before they spread, have to keep them in the compound or else the Elk get them. xxx


I love the flowers, but I also love the Faery statue. DD4 had a Faery on a Toadstool Statue, in the yard of the house they just left. Unfortunately I don't think that statue outlasted the kids! ????????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> OMG sis I bought choked your so funny!!





linkan said:


> ????????????????


she definitely has a way with words! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, cooler Wales, even had some rain yesterday evening. Been busy in the kitchen again but now don't intend to do much else today. Too much excitement yesterday. Managed to sort out my shawl last night I'd lost a stitch on one side so just added one, hopefully in the right place. It's got a picot edge to it but not sure if I want to have to sew that up after I cast off, might find a different finish. Oh the sun has just come out perhaps we will have a better day than I thought. Have a good one. xx


I hope the sunshine lasted through the day, and that you had a good day also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Adventures with my Mom! Today Mom bought more wool for a sweater she has no pattern for... of course Gaye the owner told her you can never have too much yarn. hmmm... I'm thinking I need to keep these two apart! Most cardigans seem to be knitted with yarn 20 stitches to 4 inches, Mom wants to knit one out of fingerling... good luck finding a classic raglan pattern for that. Then she asked me what a sweater would look like in variegated sock yarn... I hate to even imagine it!





London Girl said:


> But how lovely that she is still knitting and still keen to try something different!! Glad you got to see your mum and I bet she was pleased to see you too! xxxx


I would dearly love to go shopping, or evenjust on an outing, with my mum, & all of my sisters; again! 
It is wonderful, that you are still able to do that! ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> How's your pain, sweetie? Hope you had a good night. I wish I was knitting but can't face it at the moment, hand is slowly getting better but there is still a lot of bruising so I guess it's not ready to go yet! Have a good day!! xxxx


June I hope your hand/arm gets better enough very soon, so that you can get back to your knitting, and creating wonderful items, again! So ............ no more acrobatics ????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀ ......... just do the regular movements, of the average Human Adult! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EDT and 4'C (39'F). Overcast, but no precipitation forecast.
> I was fine at work. No one picked up the things I was working on while I was away, so I finished those jobs off. Two fellows from my team made a huge mess over the weekend, so most people were dealing with that. So I got to pick up all the other beeps. I was working away happily when the boss said HR wanted a doctor's note saying I was safe to return to work. So he sent me home to get a doctor's note. I waited more than 2 hours in the doctor's office before I could see her. She looked in my ear and was disappointed that there were no longer any shingles scabs in there. She said most doctors don't get a chance to see shingles otitis. She kept asking me if I really wanted to go back to work. That got me thinking most people stay off work longer, but I'm ready. I got home about the same time I would have arrived home after work.
> I think I knit too much last night. My one had is sore.


It is great that you are fit for work now; so sad that your doe couldn't continue with the Shingles Otitis, but very happy for you, that it has cleared! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Wednesday.
> I'm not sure if it is bin day or not. Half the people in my court have the bins out and half don't. After the long weekend, they may have shifted the pickup days.
> Enjoy your quiet day.


I ve really put my bins out on the correct day, then if the collectors don't come around, the bins are left out, until they are emptied! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> That's right but I really must get back to my squares soon!! Urgh, it's raining!!! :sm14: xxxx


We had a nice bit of rain over Easter, but have had none since then! We do have lovely sunny days tho, but we really need a lot more rain! 
I will be preparing for the csj, later today, this should be much easier this time; a smaller version should be easier to work with. :sm16: :sm06: :sm19:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I believe Jacky has had the x-ray result already but it wouldn't do any harm, would it? You're the nurse and nurse knows best!!
> :sm02: xxxx


I would have to check first, just in case anything has changed. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> A sweater with variegated sock yarn works, so long as you break it up with blocks or stripes of solid colour.
> 
> Not sure if this search will work for you:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&photo=yes&pc=cardigan&fit=adult&weight=fingering&sort=projects&view=captioned_thumbs
> Cardigans in fingering to fit adult. And some are free.


Unfortunately, the one I like isn't one of the free patterns!????????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Yay, now you get better too.
> Remember the squeaky wheel gets the attention. Be a squeaky wheel with the doctors.


Very good advice! xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Our bins are not collected on any holiday. Our pick up day is Friday so they come on Saturday. Amazing how quickly they can clean the entire village. The truck just drives up to the bin, mechanical arm reaches out picks up the bin, empties it into the truck and sets the bin back down. A few years ago there were two extra men following the truck that would have to pick up and empty the bins. In the olden days the crew would walk into the back yard to pick up the bins, take to the truck, and return the bins.


It was sunny when I reminded son the garbage had to go out but he wanted to wait til later. Procrastination is his middle name. Of course later it was pouring rain so he said he'd get up 6:30 and put it out before pick up got here I got up 7:30 for kitty and remembered the garbage so woke him and he was frantically looking for his shoes it got out on time. Few hours later and doorbell rang. Ups left my afghan kits Delivery man left fast due to coco barking. I like the green yarn but the rose is a bit lighter than I'd like. Don't know how to return it and hate paying shipping so I'll find a coordinating color and it will be ok 
I'm so daft I don't know if I told you my aunt died Monday. I hope she and my mom are together.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Wednesday.
> I'm not sure if it is bin day or not. Half the people in my court have the bins out and half don't. After the long weekend, they may have shifted the pickup days.
> Enjoy your quiet day.





Barn-dweller said:


> Ours were collected Easter Monday, they only don't collect if our bin day falls on Christmas day. xx


Is not sure if our Collectors postpone for every Public Holiday, or just for the Major ones, just from todays evidence, it must only be post poned for the major Public Holidays! xx


----------



## jinx

The bins the village supply's are so large that on most holiday weeks we do not take them out at all. We actually can go 4 weeks without needing to have them emptied. That is okay in the winter, but in summer they go out weekly.


Xiang said:


> I ve really put my bins out on the correct day, then if the collectors don't come around, the bins are left out, until they are emptied! ????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a wet and windy Wales. Think we will be lighting the log burner today. Looks as though summer is over. Not a lot planned today although might do some washing. Didn't get much knitting done yesterday so will catch up with that. Back later. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. How are you feeling today? Hope you are ready to dance a jig while knitting.
Your weather sounds like ours, wet and windy. We are so lucky we can be indoors staying warm and cozy. Happy Thursday.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet and windy Wales. Think we will be lighting the log burner today. Looks as though summer is over. Not a lot planned today although might do some washing. Didn't get much knitting done yesterday so will catch up with that. Back later. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. How are you feeling today? Hope you are ready to dance a jig while knitting.
> Your weather sounds like ours, wet and windy. We are so lucky we can be indoors staying warm and cozy. Happy Thursday.


Rough evening but good night, not ready to do a jig yet but might get some knitting done today, don't intend to do much else. How you doing? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey. I have now done 40 squares for my woven poncho. Now need to sort out how I'm going to put them together.

I'm packing my bags for Wonderwool today. Plenty of warm clothes and waterproofs. I'm also taking my shopping trolley as the polace we are staying is a bit of a walk from the Show and on Sunday I have to take my blending board which is quite heavy, plus I may just be buying a little bit of wool. Really looking forward to the week end away, I am going with 3 of my WI friends and we shall be meeting a couple more there.

Off to the supermarket later and then a late lunch of fish and chips even though it is Thursday (sorry Jinx)

Hope all of you who are poorly are on the mend.

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Rough evening but good night, not ready to do a jig yet but might get some knitting done today, don't intend to do much else. How you doing? xx


I am irritated with myself this a.m. My shoulder was getting sorer and sorer because I was knitting too much every day. Tuesday I really pushed it to finish the strip I was working one. Yesterday I sat on the deck enjoying the warm breezes and sunshine. I found knitting uncomfortable so I put it away for the rest of the day. The damage had already been done. I got up at one a.m. to take Tylenol. It is almost four and I am still waiting for it to kick in. I will have Harold rub on some Icy Hot when he gets up. Maybe a trip to the chiropractor is in order. I am lucky, fortunate, and happy I am not really in pain like you are. I will not knit today, I will not knit today. I will not......


----------



## jinx

Morning. How many squares do you need to complete your poncho? For me the hard part is putting them together.
Your weekend away with friends sounds like a lovely adventure. I hope your shopping trolley is large enough to transport all your purchases.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey. I have now done 40 squares for my woven poncho. Now need to sort out how I'm going to put them together.
> 
> I'm packing my bags for Wonderwool today. Plenty of warm clothes and waterproofs. I'm also taking my shopping trolley as the polace we are staying is a bit of a walk from the Show and on Sunday I have to take my blending board which is quite heavy, plus I may just be buying a little bit of wool. Really looking forward to the week end away, I am going with 3 of my WI friends and we shall be meeting a couple more there.
> 
> Off to the supermarket later and then a late lunch of fish and chips even though it is Thursday (sorry Jinx)
> 
> Hope all of you who are poorly are on the mend.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I am irritated with myself this a.m. My shoulder was getting sorer and sorer because I was knitting too much every day. Tuesday I really pushed it to finish the strip I was working one. Yesterday I sat on the deck enjoying the warm breezes and sunshine. I found knitting uncomfortable so I put it away for the rest of the day. The damage had already been done. I got up at one a.m. to take Tylenol. It is almost four and I am still waiting for it to kick in. I will have Harold rub on some Icy Hot when he gets up. Maybe a trip to the chiropractor is in order. I am lucky, fortunate, and happy I am not really in pain like you are. I will not knit today, I will not knit today. I will not......


Healing hugs and lots of love. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. How many squares do you need to complete your poncho? For me the hard part is putting them together.
> Your weekend away with friends sounds like a lovely adventure. I hope your shopping trolley is large enough to transport all your purchases.


I'm not absolutely sure how many I need and I don't know the shape I want. I shall crochet round each square to give a firmer edge and then either crochet or mattress stitch them together. I actually enjoy joining them together.

My shopping trolley is quite big and there is a bag creche at the show so I can leave it there and we can keep putting our purchases in it rather than having to carry them around with us all the time. We are staying in the town where the show is but it is about a mile walk to the show ground. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Boys are going to see the avengers at cinema tomorrow June, have you been?


No hun, not my thing! Sam is taking Liv to see it on Saturday xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> June I hope your hand/arm gets better enough very soon, so that you can get back to your knitting, and creating wonderful items, again! So ............ no more acrobatics ????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀ ......... just do the regular movements, of the average Human Adult! ????????????


That was a real old lady thing to do, wasn't it? ???? The hand is much the same but I did pick my knitting up and did a few rows last evening!! ???? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey. I have now done 40 squares for my woven poncho. Now need to sort out how I'm going to put them together.
> 
> I'm packing my bags for Wonderwool today. Plenty of warm clothes and waterproofs. I'm also taking my shopping trolley as the polace we are staying is a bit of a walk from the Show and on Sunday I have to take my blending board which is quite heavy, plus I may just be buying a little bit of wool. Really looking forward to the week end away, I am going with 3 of my WI friends and we shall be meeting a couple more there.
> 
> Off to the supermarket later and then a late lunch of fish and chips even though it is Thursday (sorry Jinx)
> 
> Hope all of you who are poorly are on the mend.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


I hop you have a wonderwool time and come home with loads of goodies!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am irritated with myself this a.m. My shoulder was getting sorer and sorer because I was knitting too much every day. Tuesday I really pushed it to finish the strip I was working one. Yesterday I sat on the deck enjoying the warm breezes and sunshine. I found knitting uncomfortable so I put it away for the rest of the day. The damage had already been done. I got up at one a.m. to take Tylenol. It is almost four and I am still waiting for it to kick in. I will have Harold rub on some Icy Hot when he gets up. Maybe a trip to the chiropractor is in order. I am lucky, fortunate, and happy I am not really in pain like you are. I will not knit today, I will not knit today. I will not......


Oh that is so sad that something so soothing and innocent has done damage to you. Be firm with yourself and do not waver! Read a book, watch TV!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey. I have now done 40 squares for my woven poncho. Now need to sort out how I'm going to put them together.
> 
> I'm packing my bags for Wonderwool today. Plenty of warm clothes and waterproofs. I'm also taking my shopping trolley as the polace we are staying is a bit of a walk from the Show and on Sunday I have to take my blending board which is quite heavy, plus I may just be buying a little bit of wool. Really looking forward to the week end away, I am going with 3 of my WI friends and we shall be meeting a couple more there.
> 
> Off to the supermarket later and then a late lunch of fish and chips even though it is Thursday (sorry Jinx)
> 
> Hope all of you who are poorly are on the mend.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Have a great time at Wonderwool, want to hear all about it as I don't think I will be making it this year, don't think my leg will take that much walking and would need a pack horse to carry my purchases. Oh well I'll save myself a pile of money. xx


----------



## London Girl

On the train to London to meet my friend for a catch up! It's dull and rainy, yuk!! Love to you all, laters!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I am irritated with myself this a.m. My shoulder was getting sorer and sorer because I was knitting too much every day. Tuesday I really pushed it to finish the strip I was working one. Yesterday I sat on the deck enjoying the warm breezes and sunshine. I found knitting uncomfortable so I put it away for the rest of the day. The damage had already been done. I got up at one a.m. to take Tylenol. It is almost four and I am still waiting for it to kick in. I will have Harold rub on some Icy Hot when he gets up. Maybe a trip to the chiropractor is in order. I am lucky, fortunate, and happy I am not really in pain like you are. I will not knit today, I will not knit today. I will not......


Bet you try eventually. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## jinx

That is a great idea to have an area to safely park your trolley while your continue to browse. Hard to shop effectively when your hands are tied up with packages.
One might find it a challenge to walk the mile back to your lodging after a day of shopping.


PurpleFi said:


> I'm not absolutely sure how many I need and I don't know the shape I want. I shall crochet round each square to give a firmer edge and then either crochet or mattress stitch them together. I actually enjoy joining them together.
> 
> My shopping trolley is quite big and there is a bag creche at the show so I can leave it there and we can keep putting our purchases in it rather than having to carry them around with us all the time. We are staying in the town where the show is but it is about a mile walk to the show ground. xx


----------



## jinx

I want to see you hop. Are you trying out for the Easter bunny job for next year?


London Girl said:


> I hop you have a wonderwool time and come home with loads of goodies!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Oh that is so sad that something so soothing and innocent has done damage to you. Be firm with yourself and do not waver! Read a book, watch TV!! Xxxx


I have been doing online jigsaws for two hours. Luckily I use the mouse right handed as it is my left shoulder that is achy. However, I cannot do much else as I am left handed. That is a poor excuse, but it is the best I can come up with today.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Bet you try eventually. xx :sm15: :sm15:


I am already very tempted.???? Surely a row or two or three should be okay, right?


----------



## jinx

It could happen to someone of any age. The difference is a younger person would pop back up and be healed in a day.


London Girl said:


> That was a real old lady thing to do, wasn't it? ???? The hand is much the same but I did pick my knitting up and did a few rows last evening!! ???? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> That is a great idea to have an area to safely park your trolley while your continue to browse. Hard to shop effectively when your hands are tied up with packages.
> One might find it a challenge to walk the mile back to your lodging after a day of shopping.


The walk is ok as it is on the level and there eill be wine waiting. Xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:52 am EDT and 2'c (36'f). Sunny today with the temperatures going double-digit, but I have to scrape the frost off the car windows this morning.
I dreamed that I had left my Health Card at the walk-in clinic, so, of course, I had to get out of bed in the middle of the night to check my purse, just to make sure. That woke up Bella-kitty and she kept me awake for the rest of the night. I think I'm going to pour in the caffeine today.
My ear was itchy all yesterday. That means it's healing, right. But it's annoying.
Our not-so-brilliant premier has made a ruling that anyone who leaves the country, even for a vacation, loses their health coverage. You have to be back in Ontario for a month to re-qualify for the health coverage. Travel insurance is going to go through the roof. I'm hoping that Prime Minister Trudeau comes and talks to him again. That will be the third time that the Prime Minister has had to intervene.
Cottage country is flooding and parts have declared a state of emergency. The Muskoka river is overflowing the dam in Bracebridge and the river near my brother's cottage has overflowed its banks. More rain is coming Friday and then a freeze up on Saturday. None of that helps the situation. The Ganaraska river through Port Hope is high, but would have to be a lot higher to flood Port Hope.
I'm almost done my baseball cap slouch hat, but I think it might be too slouchy. I think I need to put a 2nd tighter gauge ribbing inside the existing ribbing to keep it on my head. We'll see.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> The walk is ok as it is on the level and there eill be wine waiting. Xx


Ahh, incentive to make it back home. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I have been doing online jigsaws for two hours. Luckily I use the mouse right handed as it is my left shoulder that is achy. However, I cannot do much else as I am left handed. That is a poor excuse, but it is the best I can come up with today.


That's ok, Use that excuse to do as little as possible so you can rest that shoulder.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I am already very tempted.???? Surely a row or two or three should be okay, right?


Worth a try maybe. xx :sm15:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> On the train to London to meet my friend for a catch up! It's dull and rainy, yuk!! Love to you all, laters!! Xxxx ❤


Good day for a meetup, inside.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I do believe that spring and summer are not going to happen on this side of the pond this year.It is way late for us to be getting freezing temperatures and snow flurries.
I always think that itchiness is a sign of healing. I hope it continues to itch like crazy to hasten the healing process.
No comment about your health care.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:52 am EDT and 2'c (36'f). Sunny today with the temperatures going double-digit, but I have to scrape the frost off the car windows this morning.
> I dreamed that I had left my Health Card at the walk-in clinic, so, of course, I had to get out of bed in the middle of the night to check my purse, just to make sure. That woke up Bella-kitty and she kept me awake for the rest of the night. I think I'm going to pour in the caffeine today.
> My ear was itchy all yesterday. That means it's healing, right. But it's annoying.
> Our not-so-brilliant premier has made a ruling that anyone who leaves the country, even for a vacation, loses their health coverage. You have to be back in Ontario for a month to re-qualify for the health coverage. Travel insurance is going to go through the roof. I'm hoping that Prime Minister Trudeau comes and talks to him again. That will be the third time that the Prime Minister has had to intervene.
> Cottage country is flooding and parts have declared a state of emergency. The Muskoka river is overflowing the dam in Bracebridge and the river near my brother's cottage has overflowed its banks. More rain is coming Friday and then a freeze up on Saturday. None of that helps the situation. The Ganaraska river through Port Hope is high, but would have to be a lot higher to flood Port Hope.
> I'm almost done my baseball cap slouch hat, but I think it might be too slouchy. I think I need to put a 2nd tighter gauge ribbing inside the existing ribbing to keep it on my head. We'll see.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> I'm not absolutely sure how many I need and I don't know the shape I want. I shall crochet round each square to give a firmer edge and then either crochet or mattress stitch them together. I actually enjoy joining them together.
> 
> My shopping trolley is quite big and there is a bag creche at the show so I can leave it there and we can keep putting our purchases in it rather than having to carry them around with us all the time. We are staying in the town where the show is but it is about a mile walk to the show ground. xx


I have a bunch of 3D crocheted flower squares that I need to stitch together. I hate sewing woolly parts together.
Whenever I go to a fibre festival, I have to park somewhere nearby as I keep going to the car with the purchases instead of walking around loaded with bags. I missed one fibre festival while I was sick, but there is one at the end of May that I will be attending.
Have fun at Wonderwool.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I am irritated with myself this a.m. My shoulder was getting sorer and sorer because I was knitting too much every day. Tuesday I really pushed it to finish the strip I was working one. Yesterday I sat on the deck enjoying the warm breezes and sunshine. I found knitting uncomfortable so I put it away for the rest of the day. The damage had already been done. I got up at one a.m. to take Tylenol. It is almost four and I am still waiting for it to kick in. I will have Harold rub on some Icy Hot when he gets up. Maybe a trip to the chiropractor is in order. I am lucky, fortunate, and happy I am not really in pain like you are. I will not knit today, I will not knit today. I will not......


I hope you are feeling better soon.
Time to put a pillow under your elbow and rest that shoulder.


----------



## jinx

Perhaps the trolley will be filled with wine and they might inebribe (sp) on the way home. ????????????


nitz8catz said:


> Ahh, incentive to make it back home. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey. I have now done 40 squares for my woven poncho. Now need to sort out how I'm going to put them together.
> 
> I'm packing my bags for Wonderwool today. Plenty of warm clothes and waterproofs. I'm also taking my shopping trolley as the polace we are staying is a bit of a walk from the Show and on Sunday I have to take my blending board which is quite heavy, plus I may just be buying a little bit of wool. Really looking forward to the week end away, I am going with 3 of my WI friends and we shall be meeting a couple more there.
> 
> Off to the supermarket later and then a late lunch of fish and chips even though it is Thursday (sorry Jinx)
> 
> Hope all of you who are poorly are on the mend.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Happy Thursday.


----------



## jinx

Thanks. Good idea. I bet if I had a pillow supporting my elbow I could knit. Thanks for that idea.


nitz8catz said:


> I hope you are feeling better soon.
> Time to put a pillow under your elbow and rest that shoulder.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet and windy Wales. Think we will be lighting the log burner today. Looks as though summer is over. Not a lot planned today although might do some washing. Didn't get much knitting done yesterday so will catch up with that. Back later. xx


Bundle up under some of your wraps, stay near the log burner and enjoy your knitting.
I hope your knee is feeling better today.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> The bins the village supply's are so large that on most holiday weeks we do not take them out at all. We actually can go 4 weeks without needing to have them emptied. That is okay in the winter, but in summer they go out weekly.


We have a wet/dry system here at the moment. I can fit a week of wet garbage in the bin. The recycling goes in clear plastic bags. Starting in August we are going to be getting little plastic boxes. 1 each for paper, plastic and tin. I'm sure that those little boxes won't last a week and we won't be recycling as much as we do now. :sm15: Too bad we can't use the Recycling Centre in our county, that the taxpayers paid for. :sm15: 
We keep being told that we should buy products with less packaging. Manufacturers keep putting more and more packing on. Guess they didn't get the message.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Is not sure if our Collectors postpone for every Public Holiday, or just for the Major ones, just from todays evidence, it must only be post poned for the major Public Holidays! xx


My problem this last Wednesday was the garbage pickup website did not match the calendar that they sent out in January.
And they did pick up the bins yesterday.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> It was sunny when I reminded son the garbage had to go out but he wanted to wait til later. Procrastination is his middle name. Of course later it was pouring rain so he said he'd get up 6:30 and put it out before pick up got here I got up 7:30 for kitty and remembered the garbage so woke him and he was frantically looking for his shoes it got out on time. Few hours later and doorbell rang. Ups left my afghan kits Delivery man left fast due to coco barking. I like the green yarn but the rose is a bit lighter than I'd like. Don't know how to return it and hate paying shipping so I'll find a coordinating color and it will be ok
> I'm so daft I don't know if I told you my aunt died Monday. I hope she and my mom are together.


So sorry for your loss Polly.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I ve really put my bins out on the correct day, then if the collectors don't come around, the bins are left out, until they are emptied! ????????????


I can't do that here. The raccoons would have knocked the bins over and scattered the garbage everywhere overnight.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> It is great that you are fit for work now; so sad that your doe couldn't continue with the Shingles Otitis, but very happy for you, that it has cleared! xoxoxo


Thanks. I like being upright.
I'll be going to Knit Night tonight, but I'll leave if I start getting tired.


----------



## jinx

I do not have wet garbage. Anything wet goes down the garbage disposal or on a compost pile. I rinse out tins, bottles etc before placing in the bin. We are ask not to put the recyclables in plastic bags. The plastic bags have to be removed from the rest of the recyclables as they get recycled differently. Putting the rest of recyclables in plastic bags make a lot of extra work at the recycling center and causes the machines to malfunction. I love the idea of recycling but I keep hoping they make the process of cooperating easier. 
Interesting how in an effort to get us to recycle they make plastic containers to hold the plastic recyclables. 


nitz8catz said:


> We have a wet/dry system here at the moment. I can fit a week of wet garbage in the bin. The recycling goes in clear plastic bags. Starting in August we are going to be getting little plastic boxes. 1 each for paper, plastic and tin. I'm sure that those little boxes won't last a week and we won't be recycling as much as we do now. :sm15: Too bad we can't use the Recycling Centre in our county, that the taxpayers paid for. :sm15:
> We keep being told that we should buy products with less packaging. Manufacturers keep putting more and more packing on. Guess they didn't get the message.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Daisy, our little hamster who shares the bedroom with me, has a squeaky wheel too. And often feels like playing in it about 2am.....


Time to get out the grease. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I have osteo perososis in my back and it's gradually going into my shoulders, it can be quite uncomfortable in the cold weather. I've had it years. Since my thirties.


One of my cousins has had that since her teens. Some days she can only sit quietly in a chair.
I hope you are headed to warm sunny days now.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Boys are going to see the avengers at cinema tomorrow June, have you been?


I missed the previous Avengers movie. I guess I should see that one first, before this one.


----------



## jinx

Good idea. Spraying WD-40 would work great . I have even used spray vegetable oil to remove squeaks from cabinet door.


nitz8catz said:


> Time to get out the grease. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I do not have wet garbage. Anything wet goes down the garbage disposal or on a compost pile. I rinse out tins, bottles etc before placing in the bin. We are ask not to put the recyclables in plastic bags. The plastic bags have to be removed from the rest of the recyclables as they get recycled differently. Putting the rest of recyclables in plastic bags make a lot of extra work at the recycling center and causes the machines to malfunction. I love the idea of recycling but I keep hoping they make the process of cooperating easier.
> Interesting how in an effort to get us to recycle they make plastic containers to hold the plastic recyclables.


The current facility even recycles plastic wrap, that's why putting recyclables in clear plastic bags was not a problem. The plastic bags were thrown on a conveyor belt and the first machine removes the plastic film, an electromagnet removes the metals, a fan blows paper products into another section and then the workers sort out the different plastic and glass recyclables. Our cardboard products are bundled together with string or twine so they can be thrown into a different bin at the plant.
We also have a compost box at the back of the yard. So our wet garbage is only whatever can't be recycled or composted.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Thanks. Good idea. I bet if I had a pillow supporting my elbow I could knit. Thanks for that idea.


I hope the pillow helps, but if you feel any pain AT ALL, Stop and rest that shoulder.


----------



## nitz8catz

You've all noticed that I haven't started another thread. I'll try on the weekend. I don't know about you, but my iPad is having problems loading our thread.
I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## jinx

Oh, I was wondering why it was necessary to start a new thread. Now I know why.


nitz8catz said:


> You've all noticed that I haven't started another thread. I'll try on the weekend. I don't know about you, but my iPad is having problems loading our thread.
> I'm going to sign off now.
> Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I do not have wet garbage. Anything wet goes down the garbage disposal or on a compost pile. I rinse out tins, bottles etc before placing in the bin. We are ask not to put the recyclables in plastic bags. The plastic bags have to be removed from the rest of the recyclables as they get recycled differently. Putting the rest of recyclables in plastic bags make a lot of extra work at the recycling center and causes the machines to malfunction. I love the idea of recycling but I keep hoping they make the process of cooperating easier.
> Interesting how in an effort to get us to recycle they make plastic containers to hold the plastic recyclables.


In our little corner of Wales we have a red box for newspapers and cardboard, a blue box for hard plastics, an aqua box for bottles and cans and a green box for food waste, these get collected weekly, we also have a big black bin for all other waste which is collected every 3 weeks. xx


----------



## jinx

I can see the usefulness of the separate boxes. Seems like a lot of work for the collectors to handle all those boxes, but a lot easier at the sorting facility. 


Barn-dweller said:


> In our little corner of Wales we have a red box for newspapers and cardboard, a blue box for hard plastics, an aqua box for bottles and cans and a green box for food waste, these get collected weekly, we also have a big black bin for all other waste which is collected every 3 weeks. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> So sorry for your loss Polly.


Me, too, Polly. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Omg evening all. We have had SOME rain and now because I'm in my bed the sun decides to shine.

I started the day playing grandma's taxi for the boys and their friend. They were going off to see the avengers, seemingly it's a marvel film whatever that is, but I can not thing that our June and dh would go and see it. There was terrific roadworks at hartlepool but they made it in the nick of time, then I came home. Jinx...know it's Thursday but I didn't grocery shop today, I've enough food in.l

Tomorrow I'm going to York with Lynn on a trip bus and we will take a sandwich , a drink and a bag of crisps, that's just to eat until we get there. Then we'll have morning coffee and probably a scone, then lunch will be about half one for us. I'm looking for a pair of trousers tomorrow. 

I hope everyone is feeling a little better today. I came home and had hot chocolate with Karen then had my lunch (vice versa) then did some sudokus. I've got some serious program watching to do on my tv. I read a book when I'm at Stephens cos there's not a tv in my room. I really don't mind. I'm getting the best of both worlds.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey. I have now done 40 squares for my woven poncho. Now need to sort out how I'm going to put them together.
> 
> I'm packing my bags for Wonderwool today. Plenty of warm clothes and waterproofs. I'm also taking my shopping trolley as the polace we are staying is a bit of a walk from the Show and on Sunday I have to take my blending board which is quite heavy, plus I may just be buying a little bit of wool. Really looking forward to the week end away, I am going with 3 of my WI friends and we shall be meeting a couple more there.
> 
> Off to the supermarket later and then a late lunch of fish and chips even though it is Thursday (sorry Jinx)
> 
> Hope all of you who are poorly are on the mend.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Hope you have a wonderful break Josephine. It's what we all need. I'm ready, I can feel it in my water. ????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I want to see you hop. Are you trying out for the Easter bunny job for next year?


Fortunately my legs are working well so you hop over here and I'll demonstrate my hopping for you!! :sm24: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I have been doing online jigsaws for two hours. Luckily I use the mouse right handed as it is my left shoulder that is achy. However, I cannot do much else as I am left handed. That is a poor excuse, but it is the best I can come up with today.


I am right-handed but since my left hand has been poorly, it has brought home to me how many everyday things I actually need my left hand for: turning on the shower, washing my face, wringing out a face cloth, applying make-up - who knew?, engaging the gears in my car and lots lots more. However, although my hand is still a little yellow, I am happy to report that it is definitely on the mend and I sincerely hope your shoulder is too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> It could happen to someone of any age. The difference is a younger person would pop back up and be healed in a day.


...and I think they bounce better!! :sm12: :sm19: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:52 am EDT and 2'c (36'f). Sunny today with the temperatures going double-digit, but I have to scrape the frost off the car windows this morning.
> I dreamed that I had left my Health Card at the walk-in clinic, so, of course, I had to get out of bed in the middle of the night to check my purse, just to make sure. That woke up Bella-kitty and she kept me awake for the rest of the night. I think I'm going to pour in the caffeine today.
> My ear was itchy all yesterday. That means it's healing, right. But it's annoying.
> Our not-so-brilliant premier has made a ruling that anyone who leaves the country, even for a vacation, loses their health coverage. You have to be back in Ontario for a month to re-qualify for the health coverage. Travel insurance is going to go through the roof. I'm hoping that Prime Minister Trudeau comes and talks to him again. That will be the third time that the Prime Minister has had to intervene.
> Cottage country is flooding and parts have declared a state of emergency. The Muskoka river is overflowing the dam in Bracebridge and the river near my brother's cottage has overflowed its banks. More rain is coming Friday and then a freeze up on Saturday. None of that helps the situation. The Ganaraska river through Port Hope is high, but would have to be a lot higher to flood Port Hope.
> I'm almost done my baseball cap slouch hat, but I think it might be too slouchy. I think I need to put a 2nd tighter gauge ribbing inside the existing ribbing to keep it on my head. We'll see.


So sorry your sleep was disturbed but sounds like you needed to check for that card because maybe you read about the health care thing before you went to bed? Your premier sounds like he needs to mind his own business!! Is the flooding due to snow melting somewhere or only the volume of rain falling? Hope the hat works out ok!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We have a wet/dry system here at the moment. I can fit a week of wet garbage in the bin. The recycling goes in clear plastic bags. Starting in August we are going to be getting little plastic boxes. 1 each for paper, plastic and tin. I'm sure that those little boxes won't last a week and we won't be recycling as much as we do now. :sm15: Too bad we can't use the Recycling Centre in our county, that the taxpayers paid for. :sm15:
> We keep being told that we should buy products with less packaging. Manufacturers keep putting more and more packing on. Guess they didn't get the message.


I agree with you. My local supermarket seems to be making an effort with the goods you bag yourself like fruit, veg and bakery items but they can't stop other suppliers from delivering goods that are over-wrapped. We are having new bins in August, instead of boxes like yours, which we have now, we will be getting 140 litre wheelie bins for each recycling category. Goodness knows where we are supposed to put them!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> So sorry for your loss Polly.


From me too Polly, she is out of pain now and it's nice to think she's with her loved ones xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I missed the previous Avengers movie. I guess I should see that one first, before this one.


Apparently, this is number 22!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Good idea. Spraying WD-40 would work great . I have even used spray vegetable oil to remove squeaks from cabinet door.


I think maybe the veggie oil would be safer for the hamster?!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> In our little corner of Wales we have a red box for newspapers and cardboard, a blue box for hard plastics, an aqua box for bottles and cans and a green box for food waste, these get collected weekly, we also have a big black bin for all other waste which is collected every 3 weeks. xx


That's pretty much what we currently have. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Omg evening all. We have had SOME rain and now because I'm in my bed the sun decides to shine.
> 
> I started the day playing grandma's taxi for the boys and their friend. They were going off to see the avengers, seemingly it's a marvel film whatever that is, but I can not thing that our June and dh would go and see it. There was terrific roadworks at hartlepool but they made it in the nick of time, then I came home. Jinx...know it's Thursday but I didn't grocery shop today, I've enough food in.l
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to York with Lynn on a trip bus and we will take a sandwich , a drink and a bag of crisps, that's just to eat until we get there. Then we'll have morning coffee and probably a scone, then lunch will be about half one for us. I'm looking for a pair of trousers tomorrow.
> 
> I hope everyone is feeling a little better today. I came home and had hot chocolate with Karen then had my lunch (vice versa) then did some sudokus. I've got some serious program watching to do on my tv. I read a book when I'm at Stephens cos there's not a tv in my room. I really don't mind. I'm getting the best of both worlds.


Have a lovely time in York, lots of lovely memories for you there!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hope you have a wonderful break Josephine. It's what we all need. I'm ready, I can feel it in my water. ????


Forecast is cold and rain but I have my warm and waterproof clothes and once there we will be under cover. Hopefully it will be warmer in May xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Forecast is cold and rain but I have my warm and waterproof clothes and once there we will be under cover. Hopefully it will be warmer in May xxx


Don't bet on it, storm Hannah is due to hit Wales in the next couple of day. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't bet on it, storm Hannah is due to hit Wales in the next couple of day. xx


Batten down the hatches and stay safe! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Batten down the hatches and stay safe! xxxooo


Hatches will be well and truly battened. xx :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## jinx

Who knew? Mr Wonderful and I knew. We were in an accident and both had surgery on our right shoulders. Arms were in an immobilizer where your wrist is attached to your waist. We had just bought two brand new vehicles and they were both stick shift. He steered, worked the gas and clutch and I worked the shift knob. We could not go anywhere or do anything by alone. It was harder for him as he is right handed.


London Girl said:


> I am right-handed but since my left hand has been poorly, it has brought home to me how many everyday things I actually need my left hand for: turning on the shower, washing my face, wringing out a face cloth, applying make-up - who knew?, engaging the gears in my car and lots lots more. However, although my hand is still a little yellow, I am happy to report that it is definitely on the mend and I sincerely hope your shoulder is too!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Who knew? Mr Wonderful and I knew. We were in an accident and both had surgery on our right shoulders. Arms were in an immobilizer where your wrist is attached to your waist. We had just bought two brand new vehicles and they were both stick shift. He steered, worked the gas and clutch and I worked the shift knob. We could not go anywhere or do anything by alone. It was harder for him as he is right handed.


The cops must have loved that. xx :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I missed the previous Avengers movie. I guess I should see that one first, before this one.


Yes it would be a good idea it's on Netflix if you have that!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Apparently, this is number 22!!


I have seen all of them, not so sure I want to see this one as I know Some of them won't be making anymore????


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Who knew? Mr Wonderful and I knew. We were in an accident and both had surgery on our right shoulders. Arms were in an immobilizer where your wrist is attached to your waist. We had just bought two brand new vehicles and they were both stick shift. He steered, worked the gas and clutch and I worked the shift knob. We could not go anywhere or do anything by alone. It was harder for him as he is right handed.


I'm like June right handed but I do everything with my left!


----------



## Islander

Hi Sisters.. watching a BBC series called Selfridges & Co. I see that it still exists...it it like Harrod's?
They have some lovely $500 sneakers :sm06: xoxo


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> From me too Polly, she is out of pain now and it's nice to think she's with her loved ones xxxx


Thank you. Tonight I drove by my gram's old house where my mom and aunt grew up. Felt how much has changed since then. Most of their friends are gone too. I'm accepting her loss but still teary.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Time to get out the grease. :sm01:


Or remove it.... the wheel not the critter.


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Polly. xxxooo


Thank you. I can't bring her back but I have many good memories of us when we were younger. For recent times the closeness wasn't as much. She moved away and had a new life I wasn't part of. We had dinner together when she was in my area visiting her son but it was different from before. I loved her and would have cared for her if she needed me. We talked on the phone before dementia set in.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> So sorry for your loss Polly.


Thank you. Hoping time eases the pain.


----------



## jollypolly

Two patches of yellow daffodils by my window. I bought 4 azelia plants but have to wait for son to dig holes. Tomorrow it will rain. They are bright pink. I have a blue thumb so the poor dears are in danger. Friend said a bear was seen near her house a few miles from mine. Much yard work needs doing.


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Who knew? Mr Wonderful and I knew. We were in an accident and both had surgery on our right shoulders. Arms were in an immobilizer where your wrist is attached to your waist. We had just bought two brand new vehicles and they were both stick shift. He steered, worked the gas and clutch and I worked the shift knob. We could not go anywhere or do anything by alone. It was harder for him as he is right handed.


I know it too ... Imagine 11 surgeries 8 years in a row. On the same shoulder. And it being your dominant hand. Then had to have carpal tunnel surgery on both hands , just weeks apart. And somewhere in there I managed to have a full hysterectomy and an appendectomy. I was super lucky though . Lisa drive me to store and helped me shop, and she took me to almost all of my physical therapy appt. I even had a friend who cooked cleaned and helped me shower. Just blessed with amazing people in my life.


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Yes it would be a good idea it's on Netflix if you have that!


I love them all !!! ???? They are some of my favorite movies ever. I know that this is kind of an ending to the series probably, but it's been a joyful one. We plan to wait a bit to go see it because the crowds wouldn't make it any fun.


----------



## linkan

Polly so sorry for your loss. What a terrible pain when we lose those we love. It never really leaves us. We just get stronger so that we can carry on.


----------



## linkan

I've done half of the trimming on Marcelina cupcake hat tonight . I will be trying to finish it tomorrow with a cherry on top. Then I'll make some matching mitts and booties. I'll post pics when I finish. I've got to get my mojo back and finish the quilt too. I've been out of my thyroid meds and I've got to go see the doc before he'll refill them. Such a paaaaaain. Did that sound whiney? Because... It should, I mean I am pulling some serious whining about having to go back in lol.
I've got to have my left wrist looked into. It's developed a big hard knot. I'm sure it's no biggie, just a little tender. Other than that I'm sitting around waiting rather patiently if I do say so myself.. for my sweet rose to be born. ????????????????
Love and hugs all xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, well it is at the moment. All packed and ready to go to Wonderwool. Really looking forward to a week end of gropping some lovely wool and doing lots of crafting.

Hope those who are poorly are now getting better and Polly sending you my condolenses and hugs.

Happy Friday everyone xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, well it is at the moment. All packed and ready to go to Wonderwool. Really looking forward to a week end of gropping some lovely wool and doing lots of crafting.
> 
> Hope those who are poorly are now getting better and Polly sending you my condolenses and hugs.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


Good morning from a WET Wales, still not sure whether to go or not, I don't want to miss out but not sure I could manage it, will decide on the day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy wet Wales, no wind yet so fingers crossed it will stay on the coast when it comes. Sent DH shopping, so technically it's shopping day therefore Friday jynx. Started the Marisa shawl last night so that will keep me occupied today. Have a good day, nearly weekend after a short week. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning Polly. It is to expected that you would be teary because you miss her. Eventually you will be reunited but until that time try to remember the good times.


jollypolly said:


> Thank you. Tonight I drove by my gram's old house where my mom and aunt grew up. Felt how much has changed since then. Most of their friends are gone too. I'm accepting her loss but still teary.


----------



## jinx

No sympathy that you are out of your med. Get your body into the doctor and get that prescription. 
You will want to be at your best when sweet Rose makes her appearance.


linkan said:


> I've done half of the trimming on Marcelina cupcake hat tonight . I will be trying to finish it tomorrow with a cherry on top. Then I'll make some matching mitts and booties. I'll post pics when I finish. I've got to get my mojo back and finish the quY=ilt too. I've been out of my thyroid meds and I've got to go see the doc before he'll refill them. Such a paaaaaain. Did that sound whiney? Because... It should, I mean I am pulling some serious whining about having to go back in lol.
> I've got to have my left wrist looked into. It's developed a big hard knot. I'm sure it's no biggie, just a little tender. Other than that I'm sitting around waiting rather patiently if I do say so myself.. for my sweet rose to be born. ????????????????
> Love and hugs all xoxo


----------



## jinx

Happy Fish Fry Friday to you. Hope your weekend away is all you hoped it would be. Be careful what you grope. Accidentally grabbing and groping the wrong thing could be dangerous.????????????


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, well it is at the moment. All packed and ready to go to Wonderwool. Really looking forward to a week end of gropping some lovely wool and doing lots of crafting.
> 
> Hope those who are poorly are now getting better and Polly sending you my condolenses and hugs.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. The wet weather is not making your decision any easier. Have you noticed any improvement? I am sure you are wishing it would just go away as quickly as it came. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a WET Wales, still not sure whether to go or not, I don't want to miss out but not sure I could manage it, will decide on the day. xx


----------



## jinx

That is a pretty shawlette. Wondering how the border is added. Picking up stitches?
Your excused from Friday shopping this week. Too bad you missed out on lunch out.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy wet Wales, no wind yet so fingers crossed it will stay on the coast when it comes. Sent DH shopping, so technically it's shopping day therefore Friday jynx. Started the Marisa shawl last night so that will keep me occupied today. Have a good day, nearly weekend after a short week. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. The wet weather is not making your decision any easier. Have you noticed any improvement? I am sure you are wishing it would just go away as quickly as it came.


Morning, not really but the pain is manageable at the moment. Yes would love to wake up and it was all gone. The weather is supposed to improve on Sunday so might wait 'til then to decide, unless that Josephine and gang buys it all on Saturday. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> That is a pretty shawlette. Wondering how the border is added. Picking up stitches?
> Your excused from Friday shopping this week. Too bad you missed out on lunch out.


The border is just another section of the pattern so no pick-ups. I know I miss out on lunch but to be honest I don't mind too much, I prefer my food, it's just not having to think about what to have and to cook it is the good bit. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> The border is just another section of the pattern so no pick-ups. I know I miss out on lunch but to be honest I don't mind too much, I prefer my food, it's just not having to think about what to have and to cook it is the good bit. xx


I actually cooked yesterday. Harold was in the garage and rather than call out the dinner was ready I telephoned him. I think that is funny as I can see him answer the phone. Anyhow, I told him I had just taken dinner out the oven. When he came in he said just what I thought he would say. Oh boy, pie. Poor man was sorely disappointed in the chicken pot pie, but it tasted good. That is the first time I made a meal in the oven in years. Well, except frozen pizza.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 9'C (48'F). This is the high temperature for today. It started raining on my way home from work yesterday, continued overnight and will continue all day today until it turns to snow overnight. They are forecasting 50mm of rain. The state of emergency continues in cottage country near my brother's cottage, and now Ottawa has declared a state of emergency too and called in the army to help evacuate people from their homes. All that water up north is headed down south so Toronto will be flooded next week. Our Ganaraska river is still high but not flooding.
Knit Night was fun last night. It was a full house. I saw people who I had not seen all winter. I got to sit beside the owner who is a lovely lady, who used to teach, was a computer person, a tech editor and now has her dream of running a yarn store.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I actually cooked yesterday. Harold was in the garage and rather than call out the dinner was ready I telephoned him. I think that is funny as I can see him answer the phone. Anyhow, I told him I had just taken dinner out the oven. When he came in he said just what I thought he would say. Oh boy, pie. Poor man was sorely disappointed in the chicken pot pie, but it tasted good. That is the first time I made a meal in the oven in years. Well, except frozen pizza.


I have to agree with Harold, I'm not a fan of chicken pot pie. I like steak and ale pie, and tourtiere (beef and veal and spices baked in a pie). There's just something about chicken and gravy in a pie. I'd rather have the chicken and gravy without the pie crust. Maybe I just need a different pie crust. hmmm I wonder if I used some puff pastry dough. I'll have to try that on the weekend.
I think using the phone to contact him was brilliant.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Your weather is matching mine. We are expecting a couple inches of snow. Oh well, snow in April makes me fully appreciate the normal temperature day. Glad you are safe and dry and enjoying your night out.

The flooding in your area is the worse part of all the rain and snow.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 9'C (48'F). This is the high temperature for today. It started raining on my way home from work yesterday, continued overnight and will continue all day today until it turns to snow overnight. They are forecasting 50mm of rain. The state of emergency continues in cottage country near my brother's cottage, and now Ottawa has declared a state of emergency too and called in the army to help evacuate people from their homes. All that water up north is headed down south so Toronto will be flooded next week. Our Ganaraska river is still high but not flooding.
> Knit Night was fun last night. It was a full house. I saw people who I had not seen all winter. I got to sit beside the owner who is a lovely lady, who used to teach, was a computer person, a tech editor and now has her dream of running a yarn store.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Hi Sisters.. watching a BBC series called Selfridges & Co. I see that it still exists...it it like Harrod's?
> They have some lovely $500 sneakers :sm06: xoxo


Yes but maybe not quite so posh!! It has a huge shop front in Oxford Street and they always have spectacular windows for Christmas!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> The border is just another section of the pattern so no pick-ups. I know I miss out on lunch but to be honest I don't mind too much, I prefer my food, it's just not having to think about what to have and to cook it is the good bit. xx


And having someone else do the clean up, is good too.


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Thank you. Tonight I drove by my gram's old house where my mom and aunt grew up. Felt how much has changed since then. Most of their friends are gone too. I'm accepting her loss but still teary.


That's natural but this too shall pass, as we are fond of saying xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, not really but the pain is manageable at the moment. Yes would love to wake up and it was all gone. The weather is supposed to improve on Sunday so might wait 'til then to decide, unless that Josephine and gang buys it all on Saturday. xx :sm23:


Sending you healing thoughts so you can go and buy whatever Josephine has left. :sm01:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I know it too ... Imagine 11 surgeries 8 years in a row. On the same shoulder. And it being your dominant hand. Then had to have carpal tunnel surgery on both hands , just weeks apart. And somewhere in there I managed to have a full hysterectomy and an appendectomy. I was super lucky though . Lisa drive me to store and helped me shop, and she took me to almost all of my physical therapy appt. I even had a friend who cooked cleaned and helped me shower. Just blessed with amazing people in my life.


Well, that's because you are pretty amazing yourself!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Happy Fish Fry Friday to you. Hope your weekend away is all you hoped it would be. Be careful what you grope. Accidentally grabbing and groping the wrong thing could be dangerous.????????????


I'm not walking to the fish shop in the rain today, so today is "Chicken Minestrone soup for lunch" Friday.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I've done half of the trimming on Marcelina cupcake hat tonight . I will be trying to finish it tomorrow with a cherry on top. Then I'll make some matching mitts and booties. I'll post pics when I finish. I've got to get my mojo back and finish the quilt too. I've been out of my thyroid meds and I've got to go see the doc before he'll refill them. Such a paaaaaain. Did that sound whiney? Because... It should, I mean I am pulling some serious whining about having to go back in lol.
> I've got to have my left wrist looked into. It's developed a big hard knot. I'm sure it's no biggie, just a little tender. Other than that I'm sitting around waiting rather patiently if I do say so myself.. for my sweet rose to be born. ????????????????
> Love and hugs all xoxo


She's a little closer every day!! So excited for y'all!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

He was expecting a dessert pie. I use creamy chicken soup not gravy. Yes, refrigerated pie crusts, canned soup and frozen vegetables. I call that baking.
The funniest use of my phone is when I text him and he was sitting next to me in the doctors office. I did not want the other people in the waiting room to hear what I wanted him to know. I did not send the text, just typed it and showed him my phone.



nitz8catz said:


> I have to agree with Harold, I'm not a fan of chicken pot pie. I like steak and ale pie, and tourtiere (beef and veal and spices baked in a pie). Theive people; the more peaceful your life will become.
> The way you do things is not always re's just something about chicken and gravy in a pie. I'd rather have the chicken and gravy without the pie crust. Maybe I just need a different pie crust. hmmm I wonder if I used some puff pastry dough. I'll have to try that on the weekend.
> I think using the phone to contact him was brilliant.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy wet Wales, no wind yet so fingers crossed it will stay on the coast when it comes. Sent DH shopping, so technically it's shopping day therefore Friday jynx. Started the Marisa shawl last night so that will keep me occupied today. Have a good day, nearly weekend after a short week. xx


Enjoy that Marisa. I made one for my sister. Unfortunately I used a fuzzy yarn from my stash, and the pattern would have showed better with a plainer yarn.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I have to agree with Harold, I'm not a fan of chicken pot pie. I like steak and ale pie, and tourtiere (beef and veal and spices baked in a pie). There's just something about chicken and gravy in a pie. I'd rather have the chicken and gravy without the pie crust. Maybe I just need a different pie crust. hmmm I wonder if I used some puff pastry dough. I'll have to try that on the weekend.
> I think using the phone to contact him was brilliant.


I have a phone extension in my sewing room so we can communicate but DH forgets how to make internal calls every time!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I actually cooked yesterday. Harold was in the garage and rather than call out the dinner was ready I telephoned him. I think that is funny as I can see him answer the phone. Anyhow, I told him I had just taken dinner out the oven. When he came in he said just what I thought he would say. Oh boy, pie. Poor man was sorely disappointed in the chicken pot pie, but it tasted good. That is the first time I made a meal in the oven in years. Well, except frozen pizza.


I don't know how you all have managed to find someone who does the cooking, I badly slipped up somewhere. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> He was expecting a dessert pie. I use creamy chicken soup not gravy. Yes, refrigerated pie crusts, canned soup and frozen vegetables. I call that baking.
> The funniest use of my phone is when I text him and he was sitting next to me in the doctors office. I did not want the other people in the waiting room to hear what I wanted him to know. I did not send the text, just typed it and showed him my phone.


When my son and DIL were here a few years back, I know for a fact that they were texting each other from one end of the sofa to the other. Didn't want to know what they were communicating about........!


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, well it is at the moment. All packed and ready to go to Wonderwool. Really looking forward to a week end of gropping some lovely wool and doing lots of crafting.
> 
> Hope those who are poorly are now getting better and Polly sending you my condolenses and hugs.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


Happy Friday.
I've never done any of the workshops at the fibre festivals around here, so please let us know how your's works out.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't know how you all have managed to find someone who does the cooking, I badly slipped up somewhere. xx


Me too although himself made his own dinner last night as I had eaten out. It was a frozen ready meal!!


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I've done half of the trimming on Marcelina cupcake hat tonight . I will be trying to finish it tomorrow with a cherry on top. Then I'll make some matching mitts and booties. I'll post pics when I finish. I've got to get my mojo back and finish the quilt too. I've been out of my thyroid meds and I've got to go see the doc before he'll refill them. Such a paaaaaain. Did that sound whiney? Because... It should, I mean I am pulling some serious whining about having to go back in lol.
> I've got to have my left wrist looked into. It's developed a big hard knot. I'm sure it's no biggie, just a little tender. Other than that I'm sitting around waiting rather patiently if I do say so myself.. for my sweet rose to be born. ????????????????
> Love and hugs all xoxo


You could have that wrist looked at when you go to get your thyroid medicine renewed/refilled, just saying. 
You need to be 100% so you can enjoy all your time with your new little rose.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Enjoy that Marisa. I made one for my sister. Unfortunately I used a fuzzy yarn from my stash, and the pattern would have showed better with a plainer yarn.


I'm using the yarn from the other shawl that I frogged and has been sitting on the naughty chair for a while. xx


----------



## jinx

When we had landline phones we even had one in the bathroom. It seems as soon as you walk in the bathroom the phone rings. 
I wish Harold would learn to text. When he gets a text it takes him forever how to figure out how to find it on his phone. Of course if he would upgrade his phone from a flip phone to a smart phone it would be easier. My text messages appear on my screen without me having to open them. 


London Girl said:


> I have a phone extension in my sewing room so we can communicate but DH forgets how to make internal calls every time!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Me too although himself made his own dinner last night as I had eaten out. It was a frozen ready meal!!


Yes we seem to have drawn the short straw. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I know it too ... Imagine 11 surgeries 8 years in a row. On the same shoulder. And it being your dominant hand. Then had to have carpal tunnel surgery on both hands , just weeks apart. And somewhere in there I managed to have a full hysterectomy and an appendectomy. I was super lucky though . Lisa drive me to store and helped me shop, and she took me to almost all of my physical therapy appt. I even had a friend who cooked cleaned and helped me shower. Just blessed with amazing people in my life.


You are lucky to have people to help you through all that.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Two patches of yellow daffodils by my window. I bought 4 azelia plants but have to wait for son to dig holes. Tomorrow it will rain. They are bright pink. I have a blue thumb so the poor dears are in danger. Friend said a bear was seen near her house a few miles from mine. Much yard work needs doing.


It's good to put those azalea's in the ground while it is wet. If there is a break in the rain, have your son dig them in before the rain stops completely.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Thank you. Tonight I drove by my gram's old house where my mom and aunt grew up. Felt how much has changed since then. Most of their friends are gone too. I'm accepting her loss but still teary.


I don't go back to my old neighbourhood anymore. I prefer to remember it as it was, so many changes have happened since we moved away.
<Hugs> to you.


----------



## jinx

My chef only makes simple meals. Nothing on the level of what you do. It has come about because of necessity. I cannot stand long enough to prepare meals. Now that I have the instant pot pressure cooker on the kitchen table and all the supplies I might need in the adjoining cupboards I can make more meals. When he cooks I clean up. However when I cook he does not do clean up. 


Barn-dweller said:


> I don't know how you all have managed to find someone who does the cooking, I badly slipped up somewhere. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Yes it would be a good idea it's on Netflix if you have that!


I don't, but I have Shaw's FreeRange and I think it's on there. Or I can order it on Pay-per-view. I have a credit there. So I know what I will be doing this weekend. Watching the OLD Avengers movie. :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Who knew? Mr Wonderful and I knew. We were in an accident and both had surgery on our right shoulders. Arms were in an immobilizer where your wrist is attached to your waist. We had just bought two brand new vehicles and they were both stick shift. He steered, worked the gas and clutch and I worked the shift knob. We could not go anywhere or do anything by alone. It was harder for him as he is right handed.


I did that once with my brother. I shifted while he had the wheel and clutch/gas/brake.
It is better when you do things together. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Hatches will be well and truly battened. xx :sm23: :sm24:


I can hear the rain hard hitting the skylight over the stairwell. I think I'm going to need a better umbrella today.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't bet on it, storm Hannah is due to hit Wales in the next couple of day. xx


Hopefully it only does a side swipe and the high winds bypass you.


----------



## jinx

Harold's favorite meal is to fry hamburger, add a can of pork and beans and stir it together. The kids loved it and praised their dads cooking. He does serve veggies and rolls with his masterpiece. At times he only makes frozen pizza with veggies and dip.


London Girl said:


> Me too although himself made his own dinner last night as I had eaten out. It was a frozen ready meal!!


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Have a lovely time in York, lots of lovely memories for you there!! xxxx


I liked York. Such a nice town to walk around. 
Susan's room with all the windows was lovely.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I did that once with my brother. I shifted while he had the wheel and clutch/gas/brake.
> It is better when you do things together. :sm17:


That reminds me of my lovely dad, who had a minor stroke while visiting a friend with my mum but did not realise it. They drove home, about 20 miles, with my mum changing gear as he couldn't use his left hand. My mum had never driven so I can only imagine what that was like! He walked round to my house the next morning to tell me the story and I quick-marched him up to A & E!!! Sadly, we only had him for another 3 months after that episode. :sm03:


----------



## nitz8catz

nitz8catz said:


> I missed the previous Avengers movie. I guess I should see that one first, before this one.





London Girl said:


> Apparently, this is number 22!!


Ok, I'm missed a few more if there are 22.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I can hear the rain hard hitting the skylight over the stairwell. I think I'm going to need a better umbrella today.


Oh dear, as if there isn't enough water in your part of the world!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> My chef only makes simple meals. Nothing on the level of what you do. It has come about because of necessity. I cannot stand long enough to prepare meals. Now that I have the instant pot pressure cooker on the kitchen table and all the supplies I might need in the adjoining cupboards I can make more meals. When he cooks I clean up. However when I cook he does not do clean up.


I don't get that either. I get to do clean up after supper. But when I cook, I also get to do clean up. Something isn't quite right there.
I don't use my Instant Pot nearly enough.


----------



## nitz8catz

The rain has calmed a little so I am going to sign off and get out to the car.
Have a great Friday everyone.


----------



## jinx

I guess we were not so unusual with our shifting. We became very synchronized rather quickly. 
I believe more than 99 percent of the cars are automatics in the U.S. Many people drive pick up trucks and a greater number of them are stick shift.


London Girl said:


> That reminds me of my lovely dad, who had a minor stroke while visiting a friend with my mum but did not realise it. They drove home, about 20 miles, with my mum changing gear as he couldn't use his left hand. My mum had never driven so I can only imagine what that was like! He walked round to my house the next morning to tell me the story and I quick-marched him up to A & E!!! Sadly, we only had him for another 3 months after that episode. :sm03:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I guess we were not so unusual with our shifting. We became very synchronized rather quickly.
> I believe more than 99 percent of the cars are automatics in the U.S. Many people drive pick up trucks and a greater number of them are stick shift.


We have mostly what we call 'manual', what you call stick-shift over here. I drive an automatic as my left ankle is weak after a fracture and I couldn't use the clutch pedal, I couldn't go back to a manual now, you'd hear the grinding of gears my right over where you are!! :sm22: :sm23: :sm25:


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I don't get that either. I get to do clean up after supper. But when I cook, I also get to do clean up. Something isn't quite right there.
> I don't use my Instant Pot nearly enough.


Truth be told, I like it better if I do the clean up. The corners get cleaned and the breadboard gets washed before being put away, the burners get washed, pots are put on the lower level of the dishwasher etc.

I also have the air fryer on an adjoining counter and I often use that at the same time I am using the instant pot. I saw yesterday there is now an instant pot with an air fryer feature. I immediately thought I needed to get that pot. Then I realized it would not be helpful to me as you can only use one feature at a time if they are all in one unit. I just got another pot for the instant pot. We use it so much that the pot was often in the dishwasher and we wanted to use it again.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Sending warm hugs to take the chill off and snow flurries to replace the rain.⛄⛈????????


Thanks but you can send the snow somewhere else! I'll take the warm hugs with love and thanks. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I went to my doctor today and we had a really good talk so I feel better just for that!


Good for your doctor. He has my thanks as well as yours!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I am irritated with myself this a.m. My shoulder was getting sorer and sorer because I was knitting too much every day. Tuesday I really pushed it to finish the strip I was working one. Yesterday I sat on the deck enjoying the warm breezes and sunshine. I found knitting uncomfortable so I put it away for the rest of the day. The damage had already been done. I got up at one a.m. to take Tylenol. It is almost four and I am still waiting for it to kick in. I will have Harold rub on some Icy Hot when he gets up. Maybe a trip to the chiropractor is in order. I am lucky, fortunate, and happy I am not really in pain like you are. I will not knit today, I will not knit today. I will not......


But you are in pain and it doesn't make it any less that others are in greater pain. Somewhere in the world there is one person more in pain than anyone else. Nobody knows who. I wish all of us less than we have.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I'm not absolutely sure how many I need and I don't know the shape I want. I shall crochet round each square to give a firmer edge and then either crochet or mattress stitch them together. I actually enjoy joining them together.
> 
> My shopping trolley is quite big and there is a bag creche at the show so I can leave it there and we can keep putting our purchases in it rather than having to carry them around with us all the time. We are staying in the town where the show is but it is about a mile walk to the show ground. xx


The bag creche is an excellent idea at a yarn show!!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I have been doing online jigsaws for two hours. Luckily I use the mouse right handed as it is my left shoulder that is achy. However, I cannot do much else as I am left handed. That is a poor excuse, but it is the best I can come up with today.


online jigsaws are great - until someone (like an unnamed DH!) accidentally wipes it half-finished!


----------



## binkbrice

jollypolly said:


> Thank you. Tonight I drove by my gram's old house where my mom and aunt grew up. Felt how much has changed since then. Most of their friends are gone too. I'm accepting her loss but still teary.


Sorry for your loss Polly!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Hatches will be well and truly battened. xx :sm23: :sm24:


yesterday was a beautiful day here and so far today is as well. The twins and I spent two hours in the park yesterday. I had a book!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> But you are in pain and it doesn't make it any less that others are in greater pain. Somewhere in the world there is one person more in pain than anyone else. Nobody knows who. I wish all of us less than we have.


I like your thinking and I hope its never any of us or our loved ones that are that person!! :sm06: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yes but maybe not quite so posh!! It has a huge shop front in Oxford Street and they always have spectacular windows for Christmas!!


I love Selfridges. It has beautiful stuff but is far too expensive for me. I just like to drool.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> We have mostly what we call 'manual', what you call stick-shift over here. I drive an automatic as my left ankle is weak after a fracture and I couldn't use the clutch pedal, I couldn't go back to a manual now, you'd hear the grinding of gears my right over where you are!! :sm22: :sm23: :sm25:


I don't get on with automatics at all. I like to be in control!


----------



## Miss Pam

jollypolly said:


> Thank you. I can't bring her back but I have many good memories of us when we were younger. For recent times the closeness wasn't as much. She moved away and had a new life I wasn't part of. We had dinner together when she was in my area visiting her son but it was different from before. I loved her and would have cared for her if she needed me. We talked on the phone before dementia set in.


Thankfully, Polly, you have a lot of wonderful memories of her. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, well it is at the moment. All packed and ready to go to Wonderwool. Really looking forward to a week end of gropping some lovely wool and doing lots of crafting.
> 
> Hope those who are poorly are now getting better and Polly sending you my condolenses and hugs.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


Have a great weekend! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I don't get on with automatics at all. I like to be in control!


That doesn't surprise me Saxy! I, on the other hand, am happy to be completely out of control!!???? Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> No sympathy that you are out of your med. Get your body into the doctor and get that prescription.
> You will want to be at your best when sweet Rose makes her appearance.


Ditto from me, Angela! You need those meds! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, not really but the pain is manageable at the moment. Yes would love to wake up and it was all gone. The weather is supposed to improve on Sunday so might wait 'til then to decide, unless that Josephine and gang buys it all on Saturday. xx :sm23:


Glad your pain is manageable, but sorry you're not seeing improvement. Sending more healing and gentle hugs your way and lots of love! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 9'C (48'F). This is the high temperature for today. It started raining on my way home from work yesterday, continued overnight and will continue all day today until it turns to snow overnight. They are forecasting 50mm of rain. The state of emergency continues in cottage country near my brother's cottage, and now Ottawa has declared a state of emergency too and called in the army to help evacuate people from their homes. All that water up north is headed down south so Toronto will be flooded next week. Our Ganaraska river is still high but not flooding.
> Knit Night was fun last night. It was a full house. I saw people who I had not seen all winter. I got to sit beside the owner who is a lovely lady, who used to teach, was a computer person, a tech editor and now has her dream of running a yarn store.


Sorry about all that flooding going on there. Glad you made it to Knit Night last night and had a good time. Sounds like you're feeling much better. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I have to agree with Harold, I'm not a fan of chicken pot pie. I like steak and ale pie, and tourtiere (beef and veal and spices baked in a pie). There's just something about chicken and gravy in a pie. I'd rather have the chicken and gravy without the pie crust. Maybe I just need a different pie crust. hmmm I wonder if I used some puff pastry dough. I'll have to try that on the weekend.
> I think using the phone to contact him was brilliant.


I think it was a great way to contact him, too. Way better than shouting at him! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't know how you all have managed to find someone who does the cooking, I badly slipped up somewhere. xx


So did I! :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I don't get that either. I get to do clean up after supper. But when I cook, I also get to do clean up. Something isn't quite right there.
> I don't use my Instant Pot nearly enough.


It's the same here. I do all the cooking and clean up. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> The rain has calmed a little so I am going to sign off and get out to the car.
> Have a great Friday everyone.


Stay safe! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Me, shout at Mr. Wonderful? That would not happen. ????????


Miss Pam said:


> I think it was a great way to contact him, too. Way better than shouting at him! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Me, shout at Mr. Wonderful? That would not happen. ????????


No, not a good way to communicate! :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I don't, but I have Shaw's FreeRange and I think it's on there. Or I can order it on Pay-per-view. I have a credit there. So I know what I will be doing this weekend. Watching the OLD Avengers movie. :sm11:


Ant man and the wasp is another that you should see too they are important to the story!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Ok, I'm missed a few more if there are 22.


That is all of the Thor, iron Man, Spider-Man, Antman, black panther, Captain America, captain Marvel and Avengers combined!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> That doesn't surprise me Saxy! I, on the other hand, am happy to be completely out of control!!???? Xxxx


Me too I have never got along with a manual!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> That is all of the Thor, iron Man, Spider-Man, Antman, black panther, Captain America, captain Marvel and Avengers combined!


Ok, I believe you!! Me? I know nothing!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

I really need to pick up my knitting and get some things done I really want to cast on something different but need to finish at least three things first!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Me too I have never got along with a manual!


I haven't either. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Ok, I believe you!! Me? I know nothing!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I know nothing about these movies, too. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

It's been an interesting day out in the sticks today. Had a herd of cows wandering up and down the lane until a logging lorry came along. It took him ages to get up our bit of lane with a pile of cows in front of him. Eventually got to the turn off for the forestry, if the cows had gone right, the lorry was going left, but oh no cows went left as well. The lorry turned round somewhere, loaded up and went off. The farmer has spent the rest of the day trying to round up his cows spread over the forestry. Wood pigeons are busy in and out of tall tree in front of our lounge so presume they've got chicks in there, and I've heard the cuckoo for the first time this year Now the wind is beginning to pick up so it looks as though storm Hannah is on her way. Yes, quite an interesting day. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It's been an interesting day out in the sticks today. Had a herd of cows wandering up and down the lane until a logging lorry came along. It took him ages to get up our bit of lane with a pile of cows in front of him. Eventually got to the turn off for the forestry, if the cows had gone right, the lorry was going left, but oh no cows went left as well. The lorry turned round somewhere, loaded up and went off. The farmer has spent the rest of the day trying to round up his cows spread over the forestry. Wood pigeons are busy in and out of tall tree in front of our lounge so presume they've got chicks in there, and I've heard the cuckoo for the first time this year Now the wind is beginning to pick up so it looks as though storm Hannah is on her way. Yes, quite an interesting day. xx


Batten down those hatches!! Glad to hear you sounding a bit happier love!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Batten down those hatches!! Glad to hear you sounding a bit happier love!! Xxxx


Not too bad really, found a way of keeping comfortable - don't do anything. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Not too bad really, found a way of keeping comfortable - don't do anything. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


If that's what works best, keep on doing it. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Oh good evening my sisters, I am just back from a day in York...6.15 and I've picked up my iPad and come strait to me bed. I've walked miles today, well it felt like it, and I've had a pain up the left side of my buttocks. Lynn thinks it might be sciatica but I think it's the oste porosis, because as soon as I sat in a straight backed chair, my back and side relaxed. I hope I'm not starting problems, cos I will just get an electric chair????.....

I bought, a pair of cream linen trousers, per una, because I had $14 worth of vouchers to be used soon, then we hit the charity shops, I got.....1per una top, $4 and 1 Wallis trousers $4 then an olive m&s top and a navy m&s top both $3 or near enough. I only went for trousers. Lynn is usually the one who can get fitted up in the charity,s but it was me today. The weather was nice too we had an hour of light rain but that was all. We were waiting on our bus ready to come home and a couple were late. By 10mins, and these people are always on time, well, we knew no more than the police came on our bus, you have to remember this is a trip for the pension of the firm Albert used to work. Anyway...one of them had ended up in hospital, not sure what's happened but the police had come to tell us to go as the couple was worried about us all waiting on the bus. Well done. Mr policeman, and thankyou. There are a couple of trips Lynn and me can't do, because the next two dates are already taken up, so we've decided we might get a train and go somewhere, when she comes back from her next break.im easy....I go with flo....I've so enjoyed my day out, that I feel a break is what I need. I'm going to have a serious talk with myself and see what I can come up with

Josephine I hope you are having a wonderful time at wonderwool. I would have liked to have gone there with you too. It's nice to see that our winter seems to be over. I hope all of you that are in pain etc. etc are a bit better now. I'm going to catch up and eat a chocolate ice cream lolly while I'm doing it. We've never stopped eating today, do I care? Do I heck as like...love you all. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I agree with you. My local supermarket seems to be making an effort with the goods you bag yourself like fruit, veg and bakery items but they can't stop other suppliers from delivering goods that are over-wrapped. We are having new bins in August, instead of boxes like yours, which we have now, we will be getting 140 litre wheelie bins for each recycling category. Goodness knows where we are supposed to put them!!!


This is what we have, we have 3! One for domestic, one for plastic and cardboard and one for compost. I end up with 2 bags in my kitchen which I never used to have.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Oh good evening my sisters, I am just back from a day in York...6.15 and I've picked up my iPad and come strait to me bed. I've walked miles today, well it felt like it, and I've had a pain up the left side of my buttocks. Lynn thinks it might be sciatica but I think it's the oste porosis, because as soon as I sat in a straight backed chair, my back and side relaxed. I hope I'm not starting problems, cos I will just get an electric chair????.....
> 
> I bought, a pair of cream linen trousers, per una, because I had $14 worth of vouchers to be used soon, then we hit the charity shops, I got.....1per una top, $4 and 1 Wallis trousers $4 then an olive m&s top and a navy m&s top both $3 or near enough. I only went for trousers. Lynn is usually the one who can get fitted up in the charity,s but it was me today. The weather was nice too we had an hour of light rain but that was all. We were waiting on our bus ready to come home and a couple were late. By 10mins, and these people are always on time, well, we knew no more than the police came on our bus, you have to remember this is a trip for the pension of the firm Albert used to work. Anyway...one of them had ended up in hospital, not sure what's happened but the police had come to tell us to go as the couple was worried about us all waiting on the bus. Well done. Mr policeman, and thankyou. There are a couple of trips Lynn and me can't do, because the next two dates are already taken up, so we've decided we might get a train and go somewhere, when she comes back from her next break.im easy....I go with flo....I've so enjoyed my day out, that I feel a break is what I need. I'm going to have a serious talk with myself and see what I can come up with
> 
> Josephine I hope you are having a wonderful time at wonderwool. I would have liked to have gone there with you too. It's nice to see that our winter seems to be over. I hope all of you that are in pain etc. etc are a bit better now. I'm going to catch up and eat a chocolate ice cream lolly while I'm doing it. We've never stopped eating today, do I care? Do I heck as like...love you all. Xx


Well done on a wonderful day out! ????xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Hi Sisters.. watching a BBC series called Selfridges & Co. I see that it still exists...it it like Harrod's?
> They have some lovely $500 sneakers :sm06: xoxo


Yep...it's like Harrods. I've got a book somewhere of the series. I thought it was a good series. What do you think?


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Oh good evening my sisters, I am just back from a day in York...6.15 and I've picked up my iPad and come strait to me bed. I've walked miles today, well it felt like it, and I've had a pain up the left side of my buttocks. Lynn thinks it might be sciatica but I think it's the oste porosis, because as soon as I sat in a straight backed chair, my back and side relaxed. I hope I'm not starting problems, cos I will just get an electric chair????.....
> 
> I bought, a pair of cream linen trousers, per una, because I had $14 worth of vouchers to be used soon, then we hit the charity shops, I got.....1per una top, $4 and 1 Wallis trousers $4 then an olive m&s top and a navy m&s top both $3 or near enough. I only went for trousers. Lynn is usually the one who can get fitted up in the charity,s but it was me today. The weather was nice too we had an hour of light rain but that was all. We were waiting on our bus ready to come home and a couple were late. By 10mins, and these people are always on time, well, we knew no more than the police came on our bus, you have to remember this is a trip for the pension of the firm Albert used to work. Anyway...one of them had ended up in hospital, not sure what's happened but the police had come to tell us to go as the couple was worried about us all waiting on the bus. Well done. Mr policeman, and thankyou. There are a couple of trips Lynn and me can't do, because the next two dates are already taken up, so we've decided we might get a train and go somewhere, when she comes back from her next break.im easy....I go with flo....I've so enjoyed my day out, that I feel a break is what I need. I'm going to have a serious talk with myself and see what I can come up with
> 
> Josephine I hope you are having a wonderful time at wonderwool. I would have liked to have gone there with you too. It's nice to see that our winter seems to be over. I hope all of you that are in pain etc. etc are a bit better now. I'm going to catch up and eat a chocolate ice cream lolly while I'm doing it. We've never stopped eating today, do I care? Do I heck as like...love you all. Xx


Glad that you enjoyed your day and I too am looking forward to an outing with my two sisters I hope to a yarn festival not far from here! Love you too!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Ok, I believe you!! Me? I know nothing!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


They are very entertaining and the heroes aren't so bad on the eyes either!! :sm09: :sm08:


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I know it too ... Imagine 11 surgeries 8 years in a row. On the same shoulder. And it being your dominant hand. Then had to have carpal tunnel surgery on both hands , just weeks apart. And somewhere in there I managed to have a full hysterectomy and an appendectomy. I was super lucky though . Lisa drive me to store and helped me shop, and she took me to almost all of my physical therapy appt. I even had a friend who cooked cleaned and helped me shower. Just blessed with amazing people in my life.


You toooooo are an amazing person and deserve to be treated like one. (Not sure if I mean treated or treat) love you Angela xx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I actually cooked yesterday. Harold was in the garage and rather than call out the dinner was ready I telephoned him. I think that is funny as I can see him answer the phone. Anyhow, I told him I had just taken dinner out the oven. When he came in he said just what I thought he would say. Oh boy, pie. Poor man was sorely disappointed in the chicken pot pie, but it tasted good. That is the first time I made a meal in the oven in years. Well, except frozen pizza.


Jinx I've never used my oven since Albert left. It's just not worth it to me. I eat a good few salads, which I really make it NOT slimming, with all sorts on or I heat a ready meal in the microwave. They are very nice, the ones I get. Anyway, I'm no cook. Although I wasn't too bad. Albert loved my dinners and baking day was like Christmas to him. Mind you when you saw how his mother used to cook I didn't have any competition. I do not call the woman, I never liked her when she was alive, in fact a very nasty person with whom I had 40 yrs of and not at all sorry when her time eventually came. That sounds awful doesn't it ????


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Jinx I've never used my oven since Albert left. It's just not worth it to me. I eat a good few salads, which I really make it NOT slimming, with all sorts on or I heat a ready meal in the microwave. They are very nice, the ones I get. Anyway, I'm no cook. Although I wasn't too bad. Albert loved my dinners and baking day was like Christmas to him. Mind you when you saw how his mother used to cook I didn't have any competition. I do not call the woman, I never liked her when she was alive, in fact a very nasty person with whom I had 40 yrs of and not at all sorry when her time eventually came. That sounds awful doesn't it ????


Not awful, just honest. I didn't have a very good relationship with my MIL either. Love you! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I have to agree with Harold, I'm not a fan of chicken pot pie. I like steak and ale pie, and tourtiere (beef and veal and spices baked in a pie). There's just something about chicken and gravy in a pie. I'd rather have the chicken and gravy without the pie crust. Maybe I just need a different pie crust. hmmm I wonder if I used some puff pastry dough. I'll have to try that on the weekend.
> I think using the phone to contact him was brilliant.


That's just like me nitz. I've never had or wanted a chicken pie. I like meat pies steak and ale, etc. etc and I like chicken, but never fancied in a pie. It doesn't look right to me.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Not too bad really, found a way of keeping comfortable - don't do anything. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


Yep, that's working for my hand as well!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> That's just like me nitz. I've never had or wanted a chicken pie. I like meat pies steak and ale, etc. etc and I like chicken, but never fancied in a pie. It doesn't look right to me.


I have never had anything other than a chicken one and my favorite part is the crust with the gravy on it, I don't eat them much because I don't care for peas at all!


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes we seem to have drawn the short straw. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


They might shine in other ways?????


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Oh good evening my sisters, I am just back from a day in York...6.15 and I've picked up my iPad and come strait to me bed. I've walked miles today, well it felt like it, and I've had a pain up the left side of my buttocks. Lynn thinks it might be sciatica but I think it's the oste porosis, because as soon as I sat in a straight backed chair, my back and side relaxed. I hope I'm not starting problems, cos I will just get an electric chair????.....
> 
> I bought, a pair of cream linen trousers, per una, because I had $14 worth of vouchers to be used soon, then we hit the charity shops, I got.....1per una top, $4 and 1 Wallis trousers $4 then an olive m&s top and a navy m&s top both $3 or near enough. I only went for trousers. Lynn is usually the one who can get fitted up in the charity,s but it was me today. The weather was nice too we had an hour of light rain but that was all. We were waiting on our bus ready to come home and a couple were late. By 10mins, and these people are always on time, well, we knew no more than the police came on our bus, you have to remember this is a trip for the pension of the firm Albert used to work. Anyway...one of them had ended up in hospital, not sure what's happened but the police had come to tell us to go as the couple was worried about us all waiting on the bus. Well done. Mr policeman, and thankyou. There are a couple of trips Lynn and me can't do, because the next two dates are already taken up, so we've decided we might get a train and go somewhere, when she comes back from her next break.im easy....I go with flo....I've so enjoyed my day out, that I feel a break is what I need. I'm going to have a serious talk with myself and see what I can come up with
> 
> Josephine I hope you are having a wonderful time at wonderwool. I would have liked to have gone there with you too. It's nice to see that our winter seems to be over. I hope all of you that are in pain etc. etc are a bit better now. I'm going to catch up and eat a chocolate ice cream lolly while I'm doing it. We've never stopped eating today, do I care? Do I heck as like...love you all. Xx


My, you're a canny shopper in those charity shops!!! Glad you had a lovely day in York, hope the couple that missed the bus aren't in too much trouble, poor things! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> They might shine in other ways?????


Um, I'll have to get back to you on that. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Right, I'm off to watch the soaps in a minute! Shan't be around much tomorrow as I am off to the seaside to see my friend.

The trip to Guy's about my white gum patches went ok, not much too tell but all seems to be ok for now. Have a good evening everybody! Lotsa love xxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Right, I'm off to watch the soaps in a minute! Shan't be around much tomorrow as I am off to the seaside to see my friend.
> 
> The trip to Guy's about my white gum patches went ok, not much too tell but all seems to be ok for now. Have a good evening everybody! Lotsa love xxxxxxx


A trip to the sea sounds wonderful enjoy your day tomorrow, lots of love back at you!


----------



## jinx

I felt sorry for Harold's mother. She was a cold unloving woman. When she died she left his sisters each 40% of her worldly goods and Harold was to get 20%. Guess she did not like us either.????As it turned out there was not enough money for her final expenses and we got to pay 50% of them. Then we found out his sister had received and kept thousand's from a life insurance policy. We did ask for and receive the monies back that we paid for her funeral. Oops, I think you scratch the scab off that old wound. 


grandma susan said:


> Jinx I've never used my oven since Albert left. It's just not worth it to me. I eat a good few salads, which I really make it NOT slimming, with all sorts on or I heat a ready meal in the microwave. They are very nice, the ones I get. Anyway, I'm no cook. Although I wasn't too bad. Albert loved my dinners and baking day was like Christmas to him. Mind you when you saw how his mother used to cook I didn't have any competition. I do not call the woman, I never liked her when she was alive, in fact a very nasty person with whom I had 40 yrs of and not at all sorry when her time eventually came. That sounds awful doesn't it ????


----------



## jinx

I must be in a cooking/baking mood. I got up this morning and made Harold's favorite dessert. I felt bad he was so disappointed that the pie yesterday was not a fruit pie. Then I made a pot of chili in my instant pot. 
I figured chili would be a good meal to have with the snow we are getting. I understand what you mean about preparing a meal for one person.


grandma susan said:


> Jinx I've never used my oven since Albert left. It's just not worth it to me. I eat a good few salads, which I really make it NOT slimming, with all sorts on or I heat a ready meal in the microwave. They are very nice, the ones I get. Anyway, I'm no cook. Although I wasn't too bad. Albert loved my dinners and baking day was like Christmas to him. Mind you when you saw how his mother used to cook I didn't have any competition. I do not call the woman, I never liked her when she was alive, in fact a very nasty person with whom I had 40 yrs of and not at all sorry when her time eventually came. That sounds awful doesn't it ????


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Right, I'm off to watch the soaps in a minute! Shan't be around much tomorrow as I am off to the seaside to see my friend.
> 
> The trip to Guy's about my white gum patches went ok, not much too tell but all seems to be ok for now. Have a good evening everybody! Lotsa love xxxxxxx


Have fun tomorrow. Glad the visit to doctor went well. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh no, so chilly for you again, that's not fair!! I go for weeks seeing hardly anyone so it's nice when I have a little run of meet-ups, just wish they'd space themselves out a bit!! I'm getting yellower by the day and the amount of yellow explains why it hurt so much I guess! I'm getting there, actually thinking of getting my needles out!! xxxx


That is excellent. I know your post was a few days ago, and I do hope you are able to knit again, by now.
I actually discovered a single bourse, that I have no idea how it got there, but at least it doesn't stop me from doing what I want! Continue healing! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I have read all your posts and answered none. Perhaps I've gone to sleep and not noticed?


I do that often! ????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> It's been raining, and I'm co-o-old.


We still have bright sunshine, but it is getting cooler here. The Winter sports have started now, so the Seasons mush have changed!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I have osteo perososis in my back and it's gradually going into my shoulders, it can be quite uncomfortable in the cold weather. I've had it years. Since my thirties.


Thats not a good thing to have! One of my nieces has that, and she often has broken bones in her feet, from putting her foot down the wrong way! I hope you don't suffer any broken vertebrae, due to the site of your Osteoporosis. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I went to my doctor today and we had a really good talk so I feel better just for that!


I am glad the talk helped. Sometimes, a talk is all one needs, but doctors often forget that, because they often don't have the time needed to spend with some people! ????????


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> It was sunny when I reminded son the garbage had to go out but he wanted to wait til later. Procrastination is his middle name. Of course later it was pouring rain so he said he'd get up 6:30 and put it out before pick up got here I got up 7:30 for kitty and remembered the garbage so woke him and he was frantically looking for his shoes it got out on time. Few hours later and doorbell rang. Ups left my afghan kits Delivery man left fast due to coco barking. I like the green yarn but the rose is a bit lighter than I'd like. Don't know how to return it and hate paying shipping so I'll find a coordinating color and it will be ok
> I'm so daft I don't know if I told you my aunt died Monday. I hope she and my mom are together.


Sorry for the sad news, I'msure your Mum and Aunt are together now! ???? xoxoxo ????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet and windy Wales. Think we will be lighting the log burner today. Looks as though summer is over. Not a lot planned today although might do some washing. Didn't get much knitting done yesterday so will catch up with that. Back later. xx


I hope your knees are beginning to feel better now, what are you making this time? I think you did say, but I can't seem to recall! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I am irritated with myself this a.m. My shoulder was getting sorer and sorer because I was knitting too much every day. Tuesday I really pushed it to finish the strip I was working one. Yesterday I sat on the deck enjoying the warm breezes and sunshine. I found knitting uncomfortable so I put it away for the rest of the day. The damage had already been done. I got up at one a.m. to take Tylenol. It is almost four and I am still waiting for it to kick in. I will have Harold rub on some Icy Hot when he gets up. Maybe a trip to the chiropractor is in order. I am lucky, fortunate, and happy I am not really in pain like you are. I will not knit today, I will not knit today. I will not......


????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> That was a real old lady thing to do, wasn't it? ???? The hand is much the same but I did pick my knitting up and did a few rows last evening!! ???? xxxx


That is excellent, a little bit at a time, and you will be back to full speed before you know it! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey. I have now done 40 squares for my woven poncho. Now need to sort out how I'm going to put them together.
> 
> I'm packing my bags for Wonderwool today. Plenty of warm clothes and waterproofs. I'm also taking my shopping trolley as the polace we are staying is a bit of a walk from the Show and on Sunday I have to take my blending board which is quite heavy, plus I may just be buying a little bit of wool. Really looking forward to the week end away, I am going with 3 of my WI friends and we shall be meeting a couple more there.
> 
> Off to the supermarket later and then a late lunch of fish and chips even though it is Thursday (sorry Jinx)
> 
> Hope all of you who are poorly are on the mend.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx





London Girl said:


> I hope you have a wonderwool time and come home with loads of goodies!! Xxxx ❤


Put in such a wonderwool way, so I will echo the sentiment, and wish you a most splendid time, in good company! ???? xoxoxo ????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> The walk is ok as it is on the level and there eill be wine waiting. Xx


????????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:52 am EDT and 2'c (36'f). Sunny today with the temperatures going double-digit, but I have to scrape the frost off the car windows this morning.
> I dreamed that I had left my Health Card at the walk-in clinic, so, of course, I had to get out of bed in the middle of the night to check my purse, just to make sure. That woke up Bella-kitty and she kept me awake for the rest of the night. I think I'm going to pour in the caffeine today.
> My ear was itchy all yesterday. That means it's healing, right. But it's annoying.
> Our not-so-brilliant premier has made a ruling that anyone who leaves the country, even for a vacation, loses their health coverage. You have to be back in Ontario for a month to re-qualify for the health coverage. Travel insurance is going to go through the roof. I'm hoping that Prime Minister Trudeau comes and talks to him again. That will be the third time that the Prime Minister has had to intervene.
> Cottage country is flooding and parts have declared a state of emergency. The Muskoka river is overflowing the dam in Bracebridge and the river near my brother's cottage has overflowed its banks. More rain is coming Friday and then a freeze up on Saturday. None of that helps the situation. The Ganaraska river through Port Hope is high, but would have to be a lot higher to flood Port Hope.
> I'm almost done my baseball cap slouch hat, but I think it might be too slouchy. I think I need to put a 2nd tighter gauge ribbing inside the existing ribbing to keep it on my head. We'll see.


All of the flooding, & possible flooding, sounds almost like a colder Queensland! I hope it doesn't get as bad as it got there! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Perhaps the trolley will be filled with wine and they might inebribe (sp) on the way home. ????????????


Partake, would fit! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I can't do that here. The raccoons would have knocked the bins over and scattered the garbage everywhere overnight.


We only have Kangaroos and emus running around our area, and they don't eat what is in the rubbish bins. ????????
sorry ......... no emu emogi ????, therefore the Parrot! ????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks. I like being upright.
> I'll be going to Knit Night tonight, but I'll leave if I start getting tired.


That's always a good idea, especially when night driving is involved. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I do not have wet garbage. Anything wet goes down the garbage disposal or on a compost pile. I rinse out tins, bottles etc before placing in the bin. We are ask not to put the recyclables in plastic bags. The plastic bags have to be removed from the rest of the recyclables as they get recycled differently. Putting the rest of recyclables in plastic bags make a lot of extra work at the recycling center and causes the machines to malfunction. I love the idea of recycling but I keep hoping they make the process of cooperating easier.
> Interesting how in an effort to get us to recycle they make plastic containers to hold the plastic recyclables.


I also recycle, but whatever we do here, doesn't seem to work, as there are huge mounds of supposedly recycled items! ???????? Now people are asking for products to have less of the harmful, useless packaging.???????? It is never ending!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Daisy, our little hamster who shares the bedroom with me, has a squeaky wheel too. And often feels like playing in it about 2am.....





nitz8catz said:


> Time to get out the grease. :sm01:


Definitely is, or she moves to one of the boys rooms! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I have osteoporososis in my back and it's gradually going into my shoulders, it can be quite uncomfortable in the cold weather. I've had it years. Since my thirties.
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my cousins has had that since her teens. Some days she can only sit quietly in a chair.
> I hope you are headed to warm sunny days now.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a niece, who also had this condition since she was quite young, really not sure of the age she was, but I know it affects her life a lot.
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I missed the previous Avengers movie. I guess I should see that one first, before this one.


might be a good idea, just incase there is a modicum of a story-line. ????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Good idea. Spraying WD-40 would work great . I have even used spray vegetable oil to remove squeaks from cabinet door.


Yep ...... WD40 is a wonderful product, and works marvellously on rust locked nuts & bolts, I have used it often on those, and on squeaky hinges!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> You've all noticed that I haven't started another thread. I'll try on the weekend. I don't know about you, but my iPad is having problems loading our thread.
> I'm going to sign off now.
> Everyone have a good day.


I mainly use my phone now, but I haven't had any problems loading this thread; except when I am in an area where the Internet is not very good. ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> ...and I think they bounce better!! :sm12: :sm19: xxxx


They definitely do bounce better, I have been very fortunate, when I have gone for a tumble, and haven't had a majorly impacting injury, YET. Last weekend, one of my friends had a lunch get together, at one of the local Pubs, for her 70th birthday; and unfortunately one of the guests, in her mid to late 80's, had a fall and injured herself body! She was very lucky to come out of it with her life; she broke her elbow. If that was all the injury was, everything would have been great, but the broken bone punctured her artery, and she could have bleh out. Thankfully the puncture was found, and repaired; but I don't think she will get discharged to her home, once she is well enough!


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> From me also xoxoxo


Thank you bunches.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Jinx I've never used my oven since Albert left. It's just not worth it to me. I eat a good few salads, which I really make it NOT slimming, with all sorts on or I heat a ready meal in the microwave. They are very nice, the ones I get. Anyway, I'm no cook. Although I wasn't too bad. Albert loved my dinners and baking day was like Christmas to him. Mind you when you saw how his mother used to cook I didn't have any competition. I do not call the woman, I never liked her when she was alive, in fact a very nasty person with whom I had 40 yrs of and not at all sorry when her time eventually came. That sounds awful doesn't it ????


She was just unlikable. Mine asked me to peel tons of onions at camp first I met her. I am much like you when it comes to cooking. Your post reminded me of my first coming across you all. I thought York meant you were in New York USA and you kindly told me you were in England. I chuckle. Glad you are having good times. Hope your pain eases


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> But you are in pain and it doesn't make it any less that others are in greater pain. Somewhere in the world there is one person more in pain than anyone else. Nobody knows who. I wish all of us less than we have.


You are so right. I tell myself that often. I could have it so much worse than I do. Pain is pain though, we have to be kinder to ourselves. I think as women we tend to put our husbands and children before our own health more often than not.
And I can't even argue against that, but when our body says hey, ease up.. well we just need to find a way.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> That doesn't surprise me Saxy! I, on the other hand, am happy to be completely out of control!!???? Xxxx


It's too hard for me to drive a manual or stick shift because the shifter here is on my right..


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Angela! You need those meds! xxxooo


I know I joke, but it's really a matter of money. These things will get worked out in their own time. I do what I do and eventually we get what we need and then just keep on going. ????????


----------



## linkan

Susan sounds like you had a really great day! ???? I'm so happy for you ???? you deserve it.


----------



## linkan

Lisa and I totally agree.. the heroes are definitely not hard to look at. 
Chris Hemsworth
Robert Downey Jr
Chris Evans
Chris Pratt


----------



## linkan

Mr E and I did some spring cleaning today. It wasn't awesome, but it needed doing. It did feel good to tidy up a few places that were starting to gather dust and... Junk lol

I'm hoping tomorrow that I'll get the gumption to make a big dent in some of my WIP"s ... We shall see... ????????


----------



## linkan

Oh yeah.. It's a totally different universe but Jason Momoa / aquaman. Definitely on my list of.. well he's a cute one. But I'm married to a grease monkey so y'all know I like those rough men lol. And all those muscles????????????????❣


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a wet and extremely windy Wales. It woke me up at 3 a.m. the power got knocked out for a while in the night which of course stopped all the clocks, hate to think what it's like on the coast. DH says it's cold and wintry outside, I'll take his word for it. Wonderwool won't be seeing me today. Been busy in the kitchen this morning, hopping around, but now have dinner for today and tomorrow done. Now going to settle down for the rest of the day. Was in bed by 9.30 last night, felt really weird, don't know what it was but didn't even have any TM but fine this morning. Have a good weekend. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> That doesn't surprise me Saxy! I, on the other hand, am happy to be completely out of control!!???? Xxxx


We had noticed but didn't like to mention it.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> No, not a good way to communicate! :sm16: xxxooo


You don't have to tell me!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> It's been an interesting day out in the sticks today. Had a herd of cows wandering up and down the lane until a logging lorry came along. It took him ages to get up our bit of lane with a pile of cows in front of him. Eventually got to the turn off for the forestry, if the cows had gone right, the lorry was going left, but oh no cows went left as well. The lorry turned round somewhere, loaded up and went off. The farmer has spent the rest of the day trying to round up his cows spread over the forestry. Wood pigeons are busy in and out of tall tree in front of our lounge so presume they've got chicks in there, and I've heard the cuckoo for the first time this year Now the wind is beginning to pick up so it looks as though storm Hannah is on her way. Yes, quite an interesting day. xx


It got very windy here in the night. Kept me awake for a while.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Not too bad really, found a way of keeping comfortable - don't do anything. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


Sounds like our lovely time away.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Jinx I've never used my oven since Albert left. It's just not worth it to me. I eat a good few salads, which I really make it NOT slimming, with all sorts on or I heat a ready meal in the microwave. They are very nice, the ones I get. Anyway, I'm no cook. Although I wasn't too bad. Albert loved my dinners and baking day was like Christmas to him. Mind you when you saw how his mother used to cook I didn't have any competition. I do not call the woman, I never liked her when she was alive, in fact a very nasty person with whom I had 40 yrs of and not at all sorry when her time eventually came. That sounds awful doesn't it ????


What! No more of your wonderful Yorkshire puds?


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Sounds like our lovely time away.


Yep, ready to do that again wouldn't mind it being a lot longer either. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I have never had anything other than a chicken one and my favorite part is the crust with the gravy on it, I don't eat them much because I don't care for peas at all!


Somebody should have let you into the secret long ago. You don't have to have peas with pie.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet and extremely windy Wales. It woke me up at 3 a.m. the power got knocked out for a while in the night which of course stopped all the clocks, hate to think what it's like on the coast. DH says it's cold and wintry outside, I'll take his word for it. Wonderwool won't be seeing me today. Been busy in the kitchen this morning, hopping around, but now have dinner for today and tomorrow done. Now going to settle down for the rest of the day. Was in bed by 9.30 last night, felt really weird, don't know what it was but didn't even have any TM but fine this morning. Have a good weekend. xx


Did you change into someone else? No TM!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Yep, ready to do that again wouldn't mind it being a lot longer either. xx


It's never long enough. Blackpool was better because we had to have the whole week, but it's usually a lot cheaper to only have the weekdays.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my wintry little corner of the world. We have winter weather warnings. The county is getting the plows out of storage ready to be used on the several inches of snow that is coming today. You may not hear from me the rest of the day. I am going to bed and pulling the quilts over my head.


----------



## jinx

Morning. It must have been terrible windy if it woke you up. Hoping you do not get more of that storm.
Wise move not going to wonderwool. You and your crutches would certainly be blown around.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet and extremely windy Wales. It woke me up at 3 a.m. the power got knocked out for a while in the night which of course stopped all the clocks, hate to think what it's like on the coast. DH says it's cold and wintry outside, I'll take his word for it. Wonderwool won't be seeing me today. Been busy in the kitchen this morning, hopping around, but now have dinner for today and tomorrow done. Now going to settle down for the rest of the day. Was in bed by 9.30 last night, felt really weird, don't know what it was but didn't even have any TM but fine this morning. Have a good weekend. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Did you change into someone else? No TM!!!


Think I must have done, certainly didn't feel like me, I'll make up for it tonight hopefully. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It's never long enough. Blackpool was better because we had to have the whole week, but it's usually a lot cheaper to only have the weekdays.


Were we there the whole week, it didn't feel like it? xx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my wintry little corner of the world. We have winter weather warnings. The county is getting the plows out of storage ready to be used on the several inches of snow that is coming today. You may not hear from me the rest of the day. I am going to bed and pulling the quilts over my head.


Perfect solution, don't forget to take your knitting and a torch. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. It must have been terrible windy if it woke you up. Hoping you do not get more of that storm.
> Wise move not going to wonderwool. You and your crutches would certainly be blown around.


It's still blowing a gale, have stoked up the fire and intend to remain in my chair in front of it. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a not so sunny Seattle area. We're forecast to get spotty showers today and that's what's happening now. Hopefully this will be all we get today. Visited with a couple of friends yesterday and popped into the yarn shop afterwards. That was about the excitement for my day. I hope you all stay warm and dry today and also that you have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It's still blowing a gale, have stoked up the fire and intend to remain in my chair in front of it. xx


Good plan! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Hello from Wonderwool. Trolley full after day one.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Hello from Wonderwool. Trolley full after day one.


Fun!!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Hello from Wonderwool. Trolley full after day one.


 :sm22: :sm22: :sm22:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That is excellent. I know your post was a few days ago, and I do hope you are able to knit again, by now.
> I actually discovered a single bourse, that I have no idea how it got there, but at least it doesn't stop me from doing what I want! Continue healing! xoxoxo


Wassa bourse, Judi? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> They definitely do bounce better, I have been very fortunate, when I have gone for a tumble, and haven't had a majorly impacting injury, YET. Last weekend, one of my friends had a lunch get together, at one of the local Pubs, for her 70th birthday; and unfortunately one of the guests, in her mid to late 80's, had a fall and injured herself body! She was very lucky to come out of it with her life; she broke her elbow. If that was all the injury was, everything would have been great, but the broken bone punctured her artery, and she could have bleh out. Thankfully the puncture was found, and repaired; but I don't think she will get discharged to her home, once she is well enough!


Oh what a shame, poor lady, must have been very traumatic for her and the other lunchers


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet and extremely windy Wales. It woke me up at 3 a.m. the power got knocked out for a while in the night which of course stopped all the clocks, hate to think what it's like on the coast. DH says it's cold and wintry outside, I'll take his word for it. Wonderwool won't be seeing me today. Been busy in the kitchen this morning, hopping around, but now have dinner for today and tomorrow done. Now going to settle down for the rest of the day. Was in bed by 9.30 last night, felt really weird, don't know what it was but didn't even have any TM but fine this morning. Have a good weekend. xx


Oh bless, have double the TM this evening!! Sorry you won't get to Wonderwool but maybe you can find something similar later in the year when your knee is mended. I visited a friend today that has really bad osteo arthritis coupled with bad breathing problems, all of which are under investigation. Poor lady has lost two stone in weight in about 6 months - without trying! Have a good evening hun!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my wintry little corner of the world. We have winter weather warnings. The county is getting the plows out of storage ready to be used on the several inches of snow that is coming today. You may not hear from me the rest of the day. I am going to bed and pulling the quilts over my head.


I don't blame you, if you can't see it, it's not there!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a not so sunny Seattle area. We're forecast to get spotty showers today and that's what's happening now. Hopefully this will be all we get today. Visited with a couple of friends yesterday and popped into the yarn shop afterwards. That was about the excitement for my day. I hope you all stay warm and dry today and also that you have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Oooh, that beautiful yarn shop........!! When are you heading back to Arizona? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Hello from Wonderwool. Trolley full after day one.


Well done, are you going to fill it up again tomorrow?!! Look at that lovely blue sky!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Dear Jinx, I saw this and thought of you!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm22: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening sisters, I'm at Stephens, only just....there was an accident on the A19 and we were all diverted. Seeing as the A19 is the only route we take, it was quite a novelty finding another route, it took me over 2hrs to get to Stephens and all this in torrential rain. I nearly, nearly turned back home.

When I got up this morning it was later than normal, and boy was I tired from yesterday. I felt terrible. I really think I overdid it yesterday. Anyway...I'm in bed now and going to settle down to my book after I've caught up on here. Stephen is going diving tomorrow and I am going home.

Hope you enjoyed yourself again today Josephine.


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Thats not a good thing to have! One of my nieces has that, and she often has broken bones in her feet, from putting her foot down the wrong way! I hope you don't suffer any broken vertebrae, due to the site of your Osteoporosis. xoxoxo


I've had cracked ribs many times, just turning the wrong way. I think the worst crack was when I did my sternum. Now that WAS painful.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oooh, that beautiful yarn shop........!! When are you heading back to Arizona? xxxx


Yes, my favorite LYS. Not sure when I'm heading back home. Maybe a couple more weeks. Taking Mr Ric longer than he thought to get things ready to load in the moving truck. What a surprise! :sm09: Will enjoy seeing my friends in the meantime. xxxooo :sm01:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh bless, have double the TM this evening!! Sorry you won't get to Wonderwool but maybe you can find something similar later in the year when your knee is mended. I visited a friend today that has really bad osteo arthritis coupled with bad breathing problems, all of which are under investigation. Poor lady has lost two stone in weight in about 6 months - without trying! Have a good evening hun!! xxxx


Still undecided about tomorrow, really want to go. I think I'll see what the weather is doing as I won't be moving very fast and don't want to drown.

Apart from all her ailments did you have a nice visit with your friend, I expect she was happy you went to see her. Was your drive down OK or have you had this wind and rain, perhaps it hasn't got to you yet? Done nothing but knit this afternoon and watch snooker, am beginning to get a bit snookered out and still about 10 days to go. Have a restful evening I expect you're quite tired. xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> Somebody should have let you into the secret long ago. You don't have to have peas with pie.


If I made them from scratch I wouldn't put them in but I usually buy them frozen and they have them...
:sm16:


----------



## binkbrice

I finally finished something and then the yarn came for the next 2 I need to make!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I finally finished something and then the yarn came for the next 2 I need to make!


That is gorgeous. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I finally finished something and then the yarn came for the next 2 I need to make!


It looks great, Lisa! xxxooo :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, my favorite LYS. Not sure when I'm heading back home. Maybe a couple more weeks. Taking Mr Ric longer than he thought to get things ready to load in the moving truck. What a surprise! :sm09: Will enjoy seeing my friends in the meantime. xxxooo :sm01:


I'm sure, enjoy this bonus time with them!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Still undecided about tomorrow, really want to go. I think I'll see what the weather is doing as I won't be moving very fast and don't want to drown.
> 
> Apart from all her ailments did you have a nice visit with your friend, I expect she was happy you went to see her. Was your drive down OK or have you had this wind and rain, perhaps it hasn't got to you yet? Done nothing but knit this afternoon and watch snooker, am beginning to get a bit snookered out and still about 10 days to go. Have a restful evening I expect you're quite tired. xxxx


Yes I am tired, three hours driving has made my hand hurt! There was only light rain now and again, fortunately. You're itching to get petting that yarn, aren't you!?? ???? ???? Xxxx ❤


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> That is gorgeous. xx :sm24: :sm24:


It certainly is Lisa, lovely colours too!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes I am tired, three hours driving has made my hand hurt! There was only light rain now and again, fortunately. You're itching to get petting that yarn, aren't you!?? ???? ???? Xxxx ❤


Yes I really want to go. Time you were in bed then, night night, sleep tight, sweet dreams. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I'm sure, enjoy this bonus time with them!! Xxxx ❤


I definitely am! :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Well done, are you going to fill it up again tomorrow?!! Look at that lovely blue sky!!! xxxx


Fill it up again and even more wool tomorrow. Lovely afternoon. Thanks xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet and extremely windy Wales. It woke me up at 3 a.m. the power got knocked out for a while in the night which of course stopped all the clocks, hate to think what it's like on the coast. DH says it's cold and wintry outside, I'll take his word for it. Wonderwool won't be seeing me today. Been busy in the kitchen this morning, hopping around, but now have dinner for today and tomorrow done. Now going to settle down for the rest of the day. Was in bed by 9.30 last night, felt really weird, don't know what it was but didn't even have any TM but fine this morning. Have a good weekend. xx


Cold and wintery wind here too, but sun is in the forecast. xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Fill it up again and even more wool tomorrow. Lovely afternoon. Thanks xxx


You might be fairly close but seem to have had much better weather than us, it's rained nearly all day here with a few short bright spells. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Cold and wintery wind here too, but sun is in the forecast. xoxo


Barely saw the sun, rain most of the day, at least the wind has died down now so should have a peaceful night. xx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Hello from Wonderwool. Trolley full after day one.


Lovely pic Josephine. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Still undecided about tomorrow, really want to go. I think I'll see what the weather is doing as I won't be moving very fast and don't want to drown.
> 
> Apart from all her ailments did you have a nice visit with your friend, I expect she was happy you went to see her. Was your drive down OK or have you had this wind and rain, perhaps it hasn't got to you yet? Done nothing but knit this afternoon and watch snooker, am beginning to get a bit snookered out and still about 10 days to go. Have a restful evening I expect you're quite tired. xxxx


You should go if you can. Snooker has made many an enjoyable afternoon for us. xoxox


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> I finally finished something and then the yarn came for the next 2 I need to make!


Very pretty Lisa. xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Fill it up again and even more wool tomorrow. Lovely afternoon. Thanks xxx


Did you get anything exotic? :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> You should go if you can. Snooker has made many an enjoyable afternoon for us. xoxox


I was wondering whether you were getting it, there's been some great matches hasn't there?xx


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a not so sunny Seattle area. We're forecast to get spotty showers today and that's what's happening now. Hopefully this will be all we get today. Visited with a couple of friends yesterday and popped into the yarn shop afterwards. That was about the excitement for my day. I hope you all stay warm and dry today and also that you have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Hi Pam enjoy your visit! xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I was wondering whether you were getting it, there's been some great matches hasn't there?xx


Waiting on my last load of wood, in the meantime snooker is my reward! :sm17:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Hi Pam enjoy your visit! xoxox


Hi Trish. I am! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I finally finished something and then the yarn came for the next 2 I need to make!


That's a pretty one ????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Hello from Wonderwool. Trolley full after day one.


As it should be ???? lovely photo of you ????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I missed the previous Avengers movie. I guess I should see that one first, before this one.





London Girl said:


> Apparently, this is number 22!!


I think I have seen a couple of them, but I stopped watching them after those first few, because there was really nowhere else for the storyline to go; for me anyway!
For my grandchildren, it is different. DGD2 (13yo) is off to the Cinema, later today, to watch the Avengers, and she will thoroughly enjoy herself, as she is going with a group of her friends!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan wrote:
Omg evening all. We have had SOME rain and now because I'm in my bed the sun decides to shine.
I started the day playing grandma's taxi for the boys and their friend. They were going off to see the avengers said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a lovely time in York, lots of lovely memories for you there!! xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Susan, I hope you had a wonderful trip on Friday. xoxoxo
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Who knew? Mr Wonderful and I knew. We were in an accident and both had surgery on our right shoulders. Arms were in an immobilizer where your wrist is attached to your waist. We had just bought two brand new vehicles and they were both stick shift. He steered, worked the gas and clutch and I worked the shift knob. We could not go anywhere or do anything by alone. It was harder for him as he is right handed.





Barn-dweller said:


> The cops must have loved that. xx :sm23:


You definitely would have had fun, making your tempory disability work! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Hi Sisters.. watching a BBC series called Selfridges & Co. I see that it still exists...it it like Harrod's?
> They have some lovely $500 sneakers :sm06: xoxo


*$500.00* ...... *WOW* ... I hope they had gold eyelets in them, somewhere!! ???????? :sm06:


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> That is gorgeous. xx :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you I really need to look at a different pattern I have made loads of this one now and I seem to be dragging to finish it oh well 2 more to go! Maybe if these parents would think outside the box instead of pink and blue I wouldn't mind so much!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I've done half of the trimming on Marcelina cupcake hat tonight . I will be trying to finish it tomorrow with a cherry on top. Then I'll make some matching mitts and booties. I'll post pics when I finish. I've got to get my mojo back and finish the quilt too. I've been out of my thyroid meds and I've got to go see the doc before he'll refill them. Such a paaaaaain. Did that sound whiney? Because... It should, I mean I am pulling some serious whining about having to go back in lol.
> I've got to have my left wrist looked into. It's developed a big hard knot. I'm sure it's no biggie, just a little tender. Other than that I'm sitting around waiting rather patiently if I do say so myself.. for my sweet rose to be born. ????????????????
> Love and hugs all xoxo


Be patient, that little Rose in giving you time to finish some things!!????????⚘


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> I think I have seen a couple of them, but I stopped watching them after those first few, because there was really nowhere else for the storyline to go; for me anyway!
> For my grandchildren, it is different. DGD2 (13yo) is off to the Cinema, later today, to watch the Avengers, and she will thoroughly enjoy herself, as she is going with a group of her friends!


Haven't seen that one but loved Shazam.


----------



## jollypolly

I went through boxes and found needlepoint kits I had bought long ago. Also cookbooks I like to read not follow. I overdid a bit and hurt but glad to get to it. I want to bring a bookcase from the bedroom to the entryway to get books out of boxes. I bought a 5 shelf unit for the bedroom. I think putting it together will be a challenge. I had to stop so boxes are stacked.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a calmer, drier Wales, might get to Wonderwool yet, DH says he will take me and be my pack horse, now to see if my leg will behave itself before we leave. Sitting quietly at the moment to conserve my energy, just hope I cope when we get there. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I have a phone extension in my sewing room so we can communicate but DH forgets how to make internal calls every time!!!


Do you both not have mobiles? ????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't know how you all have managed to find someone who does the cooking, I badly slipped up somewhere. xx


I got out of cooking, firstly bybeing the one who was going to work; then later, due to medication, nearly burnt our house down twice!!! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> My chef only makes simple meals. Nothing on the level of what you do. It has come about because of necessity. I cannot stand long enough to prepare meals. Now that I have the instant pot pressure cooker on the kitchen table and all the supplies I might need in the adjoining cupboards I can make more meals. When he cooks I clean up. However when I cook he does not do clean up.


DH cooks, and also does all of the dishes! I am unable to stay atthe sink, long enough to wash the dishes, & we don't have a dishwasher!????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> But you are in pain and it doesn't make it any less that others are in greater pain. Somewhere in the world there is one person more in pain than anyone else. Nobody knows who. I wish all of us less than we have.


Thanks Janet, from me, and the rest of the world also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> online jigsaws are great - until someone (like an unnamed DH!) accidentally wipes it half-finished!


My DH doesn't touch either my phone, or my tablet; so he cannot wipe any of my jigsaws! I hope you have trained DH to not delete anymore of yours! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I don't get that either. I get to do clean up after supper. But when I cook, I also get to do clean up. Something isn't quite right there.
> I don't use my Instant Pot nearly enough.





Miss Pam said:


> It's the same here. I do all the cooking and clean up. xxxooo


I don't do cooking, or cleaning; unless we are having one of the dishes that I specifically make!
Not because I have designated this happening, but because I get exhausted very rapidly; but it began when I became employed, & DH Stayed home, to look after the children & the house! It took him a bit of time to get used to it!????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Jinx I've never used my oven since Albert left. It... (show quote)
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not awful, just honest. I didn't have a very good relationship with my MIL either. Love you! :sm02: xxxooo
> 
> 
> 
> I was very fortunate, I had a very nice MIL'S; and I also got on fairly well with most of my In law families. There was only one SIL, who treats me as if I am invisible, but that is fine with me! ????????????
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Wassa bourse, Judi? xxxx


It was supposed to be "Bruise"; I forgot to spell check! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh what a shame, poor lady, must have been very traumatic for her and the other lunchers


Mostly for her, because of the trip to Hospital in Adelaide; and the distinct possibility of having to go into a Care Home! ????????


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Evening sisters, I'm at Stephens, only just....there was an accident on the A19 and we were all diverted. Seeing as the A19 is the only route we take, it was quite a novelty finding another route, it took me over 2hrs to get to Stephens and all this in torrential rain. I nearly, nearly turned back home.
> 
> When I got up this morning it was later than normal, and boy was I tired from yesterday. I felt terrible. I really think I overdid it yesterday. Anyway...I'm in bed now and going to settle down to my book after I've caught up on here. Stephen is going diving tomorrow and I am going home.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed yourself again today Josephine.


I'm not surprised you're tired. 2 hours driving in torrential rain on strange side roads is the pits, especially in a queue of traffic


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I've had cracked ribs many times, just turning the wrong way. I think the worst crack was when I did my sternum. Now that WAS painful.


It also takes some doing. How did you?


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Fill it up again and even more wool tomorrow. Lovely afternoon. Thanks xxx


I am NOT jealous, I am NOT envious, I do NOT wish I was there with you. Honest!


----------



## jinx

Good job. I am proud of you. Hoping you did as well today. 


PurpleFi said:


> Hello from Wonderwool. Trolley full after day one.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a calmer, drier Wales, might get to Wonderwool yet, DH says he will take me and be my pack horse, now to see if my leg will behave itself before we leave. Sitting quietly at the moment to conserve my energy, just hope I cope when we get there. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


I do hope you get there. Will he also give you his credit card?


----------



## jinx

I could not see it all day yesterday because of the covered windows. I cannot see it this a.m. because it did not happen. You would not believe how many times we got warning on the t.v. about the approaching storms. Then we get nothing, not even rain. Rookie got it as she is a bit south of me.


London Girl said:


> I don't blame you, if you can't see it, it's not there!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> My DH doesn't touch either my phone, or my tablet; so he cannot wipe any of my jigsaws! I hope you have trained DH to not delete anymore of yours! ???????? xoxoxo


My DH is untamable.


----------



## jinx

Good for you Susan on finding and traveling an alternate route. I am directionally challenged cannot tell south from east. I am so thankful the car has a built in compass. If I am lost I know to head east. That will take me to the lake. The expressway follows the lake and if I follow that it takes me home.


grandma susan said:


> Evening sisters, I'm at Stephens, only just....there was an accident on the A19 and we were all diverted. Seeing as the A19 is the only route we take, it was quite a novelty finding another route, it took me over 2hrs to get to Stephens and all this in torrential rain. I nearly, nearly turned back home.
> 
> When I got up this morning it was later than normal, and boy was I tired from yesterday. I felt terrible. I really think I overdid it yesterday. Anyway...I'm in bed now and going to settle down to my book after I've caught up on here. Stephen is going diving tomorrow and I am going home.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed yourself again today Josephine.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. Sunday morning is a bad time to be watching t.v. around here. The U.S. farm report was just replaced with The Lone Ranger. I have t.v. on just for company. I could turn on Hula or Netflix I might enjoy their company more. 
Hoping everyone is having a pleasant Sunny Sunday.


----------



## jinx

Very lovely. Looks very warm and comforting.


binkbrice said:


> I finally finished something and then the yarn came for the next 2 I need to make!


----------



## jinx

Hoping your hand is feeling better day by day. I think I figured out the pain in my shoulder. It would feel better in the a.m. but by 10 a.m. it started getting sore. I did not knit for the past two days and it still got sore at 10 a.m. I get dressed everyday about ten. I believe wearing under garments put strain on my shoulder and that is what is causing the pain. Hm. Can I go all day without being decently dressed? 


London Girl said:


> Yes I am tired, three hours driving has made my hand hurt! There was only light rain now and again, fortunately. You're itching to get petting that yarn, aren't you!?? ???? ???? Xxxx ❤


----------



## jinx

Hi Trish. Glad you are getting some sunshine.


Islander said:


> Cold and wintery wind here too, but sun is in the forecast. xoxo


----------



## jinx

jollypolly said:


> I went through boxes and found needlepoint kits I had bought long ago. Also cookbooks I like to read not follow. I overdid a bit and hurt but glad to get to it. I want to bring a bookcase from the bedroom to the entryway to get books out of boxes. I bought a 5 shelf unit for the bedroom. I think putting it together will be a challenge. I had to stop so boxes are stacked.


I think a lot of us have kits we bought years ago. I am trying to destash. I ask Flo to take a few bags to the charity shop. Her daughter, Lilly ask if she could have the yarn, beads, lace, etc. I told her she could have it. She put it in a crafting bag and placed it back in my closet to have it available when she visits here. The closet is neater, but I did not really get rid of anything.


----------



## jinx

Hoping everything worked out for you today. So nice your husband is being helpful.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a calmer, drier Wales, might get to Wonderwool yet, DH says he will take me and be my pack horse, now to see if my leg will behave itself before we leave. Sitting quietly at the moment to conserve my energy, just hope I cope when we get there. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


----------



## jinx

There are times I would like Mr. Wonderful to answer my phone. He cannot manage to swipe it correctly. Do you do jigsaw on your phone? I keep the pieces under 200 so I can see them well enough on my laptop.


Xiang said:


> My DH doesn't touch either my phone, or my tablet; so he cannot wipe any of my jigsaws! I hope you have trained DH to not delete anymore of yours! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> I could not see it all day yesterday because of the covered windows. I cannot see it this a.m. because it did not happen. You would not believe how many times we got warning on the t.v. about the approaching storms. Then we get nothing, not even rain. Rookie got it as she is a bit south of me.


We sure did! I do not like it at all.


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon from a grey London, where it really wants to rain!!

Great excitement in the Londy household today, we have just ordered a new Gtech vacuum cleaner, YAY!!! :sm16: My days of lugging my Dyson up and down the stairs are finally over!!

We are out to lunch with DD and family shortly, they are all cycling from their house to the pub. We shall arrive by car.

Catch you all later, have a good one everybody!! Lotsa love xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a calmer, drier Wales, might get to Wonderwool yet, DH says he will take me and be my pack horse, now to see if my leg will behave itself before we leave. Sitting quietly at the moment to conserve my energy, just hope I cope when we get there. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


Good on you, you brave little soldier!! Have fun and come back and show us what you bought!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Do you both not have mobiles? ????


Well, I do of course but DH doesn't want to know!! :sm16: :sm22: :sm26: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:



> It was supposed to be "Bruise"; I forgot to spell check! ????????????


Ah, right!! :sm02: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Good for you Susan on finding and traveling an alternate route. I am directionally challenged cannot tell south from east. I am so thankful the car has a built in compass. If I am lost I know to head east. That will take me to the lake. The expressway follows the lake and if I follow that it takes me home.


I must get a compass for my car for when all else fails!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hoping your hand is feeling better day by day. I think I figured out the pain in my shoulder. It would feel better in the a.m. but by 10 a.m. it started getting sore. I did not knit for the past two days and it still got sore at 10 a.m. I get dressed everyday about ten. I believe wearing under garments put strain on my shoulder and that is what is causing the pain. Hm. Can I go all day without being decently dressed?


Of course you can, it's your house, you wear what you like and if you go out just cover up a bit!! I have to say that doing up my 'undergarment' is one of the harder things for my sore hand!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I think a lot of us have kits we bought years ago. I am trying to destash. I ask Flo to take a few bags to the charity shop. Her daughter, Lilly ask if she could have the yarn, beads, lace, etc. I told her she could have it. She put it in a crafting bag and placed it back in my closet to have it available when she visits here. The closet is neater, but I did not really get rid of anything.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Sorry. So many people changed plans because of the forecasters insisting we were getting up to 6 inches of snow. Then we get nada, nothing, zero, zip. I understand it is not an exact science. It is just at this time of year it is disheartening to be threatened with a snow storm.


RookieRetiree said:


> We sure did! I do not like it at all.


----------



## jinx

You mean I did not convince you to get a Roomba? I hope you like your new cleaner.
Lunch sounds lovely with your daughter and family. Too bad you were not able to cycle to the pub. 
Is your Harley in the shop?


London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a grey London, where it really wants to rain!!
> 
> Great excitement in the Londy household today, we have just ordered a new Gtech vacuum cleaner, YAY!!! :sm16: My days of lugging my Dyson up and down the stairs are finally over!!
> 
> We are out to lunch with DD and family shortly, they are all cycling from their house to the pub. We shall arrive by car.
> 
> Catch you all later, have a good one everybody!! Lotsa love xxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I must get a compass for my car for when all else fails!!!


Are you sure there is not a compass hidden in the gadgets on your new car? The one night I got lost in Milwaukee I was so glad my son had given me an add on compass for my old car. The only problem was I had to reach out and turn on the light to read it. By the time I turned on the light and got my hand back on the wheel the light was out. I finally pulled over, which I did not want to do as I was in a bad part of town. I got my bearing and headed east to the lake. I finally got to the lake freeway and headed home. Phew, scary for sure.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Sorry. So many people changed plans because of the forecasters insisting we were getting up to 6 inches of snow. Then we get nada, nothing, zero, zip. I understand it is not an exact science. It is just at this time of year it is disheartening to be threatened with a snow storm.


I know how you feel. We've had that happen here.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a calmer, drier Wales, might get to Wonderwool yet, DH says he will take me and be my pack horse, now to see if my leg will behave itself before we leave. Sitting quietly at the moment to conserve my energy, just hope I cope when we get there. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


I hope it all goes well. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> We sure did! I do not like it at all.


I don't blame you. It's the end of April! :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I am NOT jealous, I am NOT envious, I do NOT wish I was there with you. Honest!


I got there as well. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I do hope you get there. Will he also give you his credit card?


No he didn't get that far, paid for me going in and that was it. Then had a fit when he saw the price of some of the wool. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Well I managed it to Wonderwool and lasted about 3 hours until I limped back to the car. Spent too much money and got two bags of goodies, will try and get a photo tomorrow if I can still get vertical. I usually go on a Saturday but it seemed much quieter on a Sunday which suited me fine. Don't think I crippled or tripped anyone with my crutches and got to park near the entrance.xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a grey London, where it really wants to rain!!
> 
> Great excitement in the Londy household today, we have just ordered a new Gtech vacuum cleaner, YAY!!! :sm16: My days of lugging my Dyson up and down the stairs are finally over!!
> 
> We are out to lunch with DD and family shortly, they are all cycling from their house to the pub. We shall arrive by car.
> 
> Catch you all later, have a good one everybody!! Lotsa love xxxxxxx


Is your Gtech cordless? I'd love one of those.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> No he didn't get that far, paid for me going in and that was it. Then had a fit when he saw the price of some of the wool. xx :sm23:


They just don't understand! Glad you went. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I got there as well. xx :sm23:


I am so pleased. I hope you get to meet up for a purple hug. You will of course buy lots of that expensive yarn!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I managed it to Wonderwool and lasted about 3 hours until I limped back to the car. Spent too much money and got two bags of goodies, will try and get a photo tomorrow if I can still get vertical. I usually go on a Saturday but it seemed much quieter on a Sunday which suited me fine. Don't think I crippled or tripped anyone with my crutches and got to park near the entrance.xx


You don't mention Purple so I presume you didn't bump into each other. That was two BIG bags I hope.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I am so pleased. I hope you get to meet up for a purple hug. You will of course buy lots of that expensive yarn!!!


No, I messaged her but no reply, and yes I did splash out a bit on some of the wool. xx


----------



## binkbrice

Well I am truly in a slump with my knitting can’t seem to get motivated at all, and I have to go to the store now so that Michael has lunch for the next 2 weeks!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Well I am truly in a slump with my knitting can't seem to get motivated at all, and I have to go to the store now so that Michael has lunch for the next 2 weeks!


I'm sorry. Maybe just tackle a little bit each day for awhile to slowly get back to it. Sending some knitting mojo to you and lots of love! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You mean I did not convince you to get a Roomba? I hope you like your new cleaner.
> Lunch sounds lovely with your daughter and family. Too bad you were not able to cycle to the pub.
> Is your Harley in the shop?


I have a red, shiny 'Harley' with a roof and four wheels that suits me very nicely, thank you!! When they bring out a stair-climbing Roomba, I'll trade my Gtech in for one!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Are you sure there is not a compass hidden in the gadgets on your new car? The one night I got lost in Milwaukee I was so glad my son had given me an add on compass for my old car. The only problem was I had to reach out and turn on the light to read it. By the time I turned on the light and got my hand back on the wheel the light was out. I finally pulled over, which I did not want to do as I was in a bad part of town. I got my bearing and headed east to the lake. I finally got to the lake freeway and headed home. Phew, scary for sure.


My car is a very basic model, a bit short on the whistles and bells!! xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Is your Gtech cordless? I'd love one of those.


Yes!! It comes with a little hand-held one that will do my stairs a treat as well. I'll let you know how I get on with it!! xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Well I am truly in a slump with my knitting can't seem to get motivated at all, and I have to go to the store now so that Michael has lunch for the next 2 weeks!


Good to get away from it and do something else for a while, your va-va-voom will return!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

The hand held sounds very useful, especially for the stairs and furniture. I had been thinking you would still have to carry one up and down stairs to vacuum them, but not so with having the hand held.



London Girl said:


> Yes!! It comes with a little hand-held one that will do my stairs a treat as well. I'll let you know how I get on with it!! xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> The hand held sounds very useful, especially for the stairs and furniture. I had been thinking you would still have to carry one up and down stairs to vacuum them, but not so with having the hand held.


I will still have to carry the main one up the stairs to clean the bedrooms but my sister tells me it can be lifted with one finger!! Watch this space for my review tomorrow!!! xx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, when I came home from Stephens I had to put my heating on. It was so cold, he went diving this morning. I came home minus the grocery store. Then had a cup of tea with marg. Then snoozed in the chair, in the pretense of doing sudokus. I don't have any news at all I'm afraid, unless I can think of something while I'm catching up. Hope you've all had a great weekend.

Josephine bet you've had another profitable day????????????????


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> :sm22: :sm22: :sm22:


Why have u got a humpy mojo. I'm happy for her, am I missing something here?


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> I finally finished something and then the yarn came for the next 2 I need to make!


Beautiful as always Lisa xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Why have u got a humpy mojo. I'm happy for her, am I missing something here?


It's a green with envy mojo but made up for it today by going myself, crutches and all, and buying lots of wool. xx


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> It also takes some doing. How did you?


I was carrying a trey at work and went through an open door and someone came out at the same time pushing me agains the wall and the door. Making my outstretched arms to get crushed together. I heard the crack, Lordy it was painful.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Hoping your hand is feeling better day by day. I think I figured out the pain in my shoulder. It would feel better in the a.m. but by 10 a.m. it started getting sore. I did not knit for the past two days and it still got sore at 10 a.m. I get dressed everyday about ten. I believe wearing under garments put strain on my shoulder and that is what is causing the pain. Hm. Can I go all day without being decently dressed?


I'm sure it's my bosoms that hurt my back. It's lovely when I'm freeeeeeee????


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I was carrying a trey at work and went through an open door and someone came out at the same time pushing me agains the wall and the door. Making my outstretched arms to get crushed together. I heard the crack, Lordy it was painful.


That sounds extremely painful! :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Yes!! It comes with a little hand-held one that will do my stairs a treat as well. I'll let you know how I get on with it!! xx


Marg has one June and she loves it...I never liked my dyson but when Stephen cleaned out the filters etc it's got quite likeable. It just doesn't have power for more than 10mins. Can't do my whole house on one charge and as you know I only have a very smalllllllll hhhhhhhooooouuuusssese. And 2 chairs hahahah. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> It's a green with envy mojo but made up for it today by going myself, crutches and all, and buying lots of wool. xx


Good for you. It would have been a shame to miss it. You can rest up now, you've got your yarn so why worry about getting out of your chair. ????


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, when I came home from Stephens I had to put my heating on. It was so cold, he went diving this morning. I came home minus the grocery store. Then had a cup of tea with marg. Then snoozed in the chair, in the pretense of doing sudokus. I don't have any news at all I'm afraid, unless I can think of something while I'm catching up. Hope you've all had a great weekend.
> 
> Josephine bet you've had another profitable day????????????????


We've got our heating on Susan but I'm still freezing!! What happened to Spring?!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I was carrying a trey at work and went through an open door and someone came out at the same time pushing me agains the wall and the door. Making my outstretched arms to get crushed together. I heard the crack, Lordy it was painful.


*OUCH!!!* xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Marg has one June and she loves it...I never liked my dyson but when Stephen cleaned out the filters etc it's got quite likeable. It just doesn't have power for more than 10mins. Can't do my whole house on one charge and as you know I only have a very smalllllllll hhhhhhhooooouuuusssese. And 2 chairs hahahah. Xx


My Dyson cleans well but it's so bloomin' heavy! Thanks for the testimonial from Marg!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> We've got our heating on Susan but I'm still freezing!! What happened to Spring?!!! xxxx


That was last weekend, we've got the heat on and lit the log burner when we came home. It was 3C here this morning when we went out. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> We've got our heating on Susan but I'm still freezing!! What happened to Spring?!!! xxxx


Wish I knew! It was 37F here this morning. The sun is out, though, so that helps a bit. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Lisa I think it's just that we need another day out together. Pack a lunch, go down to the river .. knit by the river . Or even just at your house. We still gotta go through your needles lol. ???? That'll bring the mojo back maybe ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Lisa I think it's just that we need another day out together. Pack a lunch, go down to the river .. knit by the river . Or even just at your house. We still gotta go through your needles lol. ???? That'll bring the mojo back maybe ????


Sounds a good plan. xx :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds a good plan. xx :sm24:


An excellent plan, Angela! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds a good plan. xx :sm24:


That's what I was going to say!!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> We've got our heating on Susan but I'm still freezing!! What happened to Spring?!!! xxxx


Yea it was freezing earlier when we went to the park totally didn't dress for the weather and the wind was cutting right through us!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I managed it to Wonderwool and lasted about 3 hours until I limped back to the car. Spent too much money and got two bags of goodies, will try and get a photo tomorrow if I can still get vertical. I usually go on a Saturday but it seemed much quieter on a Sunday which suited me fine. Don't think I crippled or tripped anyone with my crutches and got to park near the entrance.xx


High five sister! But I can't imagine going on crutches, that's determination. xoxox


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Lisa and I totally agree.. the heroes are definitely not hard to look at.
> Chris Hemsworth
> Robert Downey Jr
> Chris Evans
> Chris Pratt


Now if I was a tiny bit younger .......... only one of those would be a pin-up on my wall! ???????????? ????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Mr E and I did some spring cleaning today. It wasn't awesome, but it needed doing. It did feel good to tidy up a few places that were starting to gather dust and... Junk lol
> 
> I'm hoping tomorrow that I'll get the gumption to make a big dent in some of my WIP"s ... We shall see... ????????


All it takes, is to pick up one WIP & the needles; and begin with one little stitch!
I only have one tiny thing, to completely finish the 'Tree of Life' blanket, then I will post a photo! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I am NOT jealous, I am NOT envious, I do NOT wish I was there with you. Honest!


We believe you! Honestly ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> My DH is untamable.


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> There are times I would like Mr. Wonderful to answer my phone. He cannot manage to swipe it correctly. Do you do jigsaw on your phone? I keep the pieces under 200 so I can see them well enough on my laptop.


Yes I do, but they are a lot easier on my tablet.


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> We sure did! I do not like it at all.


WOW ... that definitely does not look like a beautiful Spring day! ????????????????⚘????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well, I do of course but DH doesn't want to know!! :sm16: :sm22: :sm26: xxxx


Well that would make things a bit difficult to call each other, wouldn't it! :sm06: :sm16: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> No he didn't get that far, paid for me going in and that was it. Then had a fit when he saw the price of some of the wool. xx :sm23:


should have blindfolded him, before he went inside the facility! :sm16: :sm06: xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> High five sister! But I can't imagine going on crutches, that's determination. xoxox


As they say if you've gotta go you gotta go. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

First of all and most importantly, Happy Birthday Nitzi, hope you can have a good day even though it's Monday and a work day.

Good morning all from a cloudy Wales. Well I certainly slept well last night and survived yesterday fairly unscathed apart from major aches in most muscles of my body. Have collapsed in my chair at the moment but will try and get round to photoing my haul sometime today. Don't intend to do anything today, need some R & R, well definitely the second one. It's a new week and nearly a new month perhaps Spring will eventually get here. Going to catch up now, have a good one. xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Now if I was a tiny bit younger .......... only one of those would be a pin-up on my wall! ???????????? ????????????


I bet it's the Aussie!! Me too!! I used to like Robert Downey Jnr in Ally Mcbeale but after all his problems, he seems to have lost his looks somewhat! now, Chris Pine.........!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Wishing you a very happy Birthday, dear Nitzi!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a cool and not quite sunny London!! I'm off to the shop today for the first time in weeks so that should be interesting!! Unfortunately, my new vacuum cleaner won't arrive until this afternoon but I expect that when I get home later, DH will have cleaned the floors from top to bottom - Yeah, right!!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: 

Catch you all later my lovelies and have a good one, whatever you are doing!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EDT and 1'C (34'F). It's sunny right now, but rain is forecast for this afternoon. We had heavy snow flurries on Saturday, but we went to Local Yarn Store day anyway. DD and I sat at the store and yarn tasted all the summer yarns. (And some came home with me). DD actually crocheted almost a full blanket with some fluffy yarn that she bought in the store. Usually, after an hour, she wants to go home.
The flooding has become worse. Bracebridge is over record levels for flooding. The army has been called in to help evacuate people as they fear the dam in Bracebridge is going to collapse since the water has been flowing over it for a week now. The army also evacuated thousands in the city of Ottawa just before a dam broke there. And the water control people won't open the flood gates at Cornwall because Montreal is already facing flooding so Lake Ontario is too high and Toronto will be flooding soon as the water flows down the rivers to Lake Ontario.
i just noticed there is a strange cat sitting on the bench at the back of the yard. I haven't put any bird food out yet. Maybe he's waiting for the birds to come..


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Wishing you a very happy Birthday, dear Nitzi!!! xxxx


Thank you.
My kind of cakes :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I bet it's the Aussie!! Me too!! I used to like Robert Downey Jnr in Ally Mcbeale but after all his problems, he seems to have lost his looks somewhat! now, Chris Pine.........!! :sm09: xxxx


Chris Evans isn't too bad either.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> First of all and most importantly, Happy Birthday Nitzi, hope you can have a good day even though it's Monday and a work day.
> 
> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales. Well I certainly slept well last night and survived yesterday fairly unscathed apart from major aches in most muscles of my body. Have collapsed in my chair at the moment but will try and get round to photoing my haul sometime today. Don't intend to do anything today, need some R & R, well definitely the second one. It's a new week and nearly a new month perhaps Spring will eventually get here. Going to catch up now, have a good one. xx


I'm wondering about the Spring. We're getting a couple of cold days for every warm day. And the snow on Saturday was a fitting touch.
Thank you for the birthday wishes.
The stash will wait. Rest up and relax.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> All it takes, is to pick up one WIP & the needles; and begin with one little stitch!
> I only have one tiny thing, to completely finish the 'Tree of Life' blanket, then I will post a photo! xoxoxo


I cheated. I bought more interchangeable cables on the weekend so now I can make more WIPs. Did I say I have a problem finishing anything?


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Lisa I think it's just that we need another day out together. Pack a lunch, go down to the river .. knit by the river . Or even just at your house. We still gotta go through your needles lol. ???? That'll bring the mojo back maybe ????


Have a picnic in the living room and go through the needles.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> That was last weekend, we've got the heat on and lit the log burner when we came home. It was 3C here this morning when we went out. xxxx :sm16:


If I had a log burner, it would be on too.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a cool and not quite sunny London!! I'm off to the shop today for the first time in weeks so that should be interesting!! Unfortunately, my new vacuum cleaner won't arrive until this afternoon but I expect that when I get home later, DH will have cleaned the floors from top to bottom - Yeah, right!!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Catch you all later my lovelies and have a good one, whatever you are doing!! xxxxxxxxx


Ha ha, love your optimism about DH doing the house, mine looks a tip as I can't do the hoovering at the moment, don't think my DH has even noticed all the wood bits on the floor. Your will probably be on the doorstep when you get home. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Marg has one June and she loves it...I never liked my dyson but when Stephen cleaned out the filters etc it's got quite likeable. It just doesn't have power for more than 10mins. Can't do my whole house on one charge and as you know I only have a very smalllllllll hhhhhhhooooouuuusssese. And 2 chairs hahahah. Xx


I have a Shark Rocket. It looks similar to one of the Dyson's but this one is corded. It has such a powerful motor that it almost twists out of my hand. But it has filters on it's filters and not all of them are available in the store.

I can take the long tube off and make it a handheld for doing quick cleanups on the floor.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I was carrying a trey at work and went through an open door and someone came out at the same time pushing me agains the wall and the door. Making my outstretched arms to get crushed together. I heard the crack, Lordy it was painful.


OUch. This is why all the doors at work had windows put into them.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I cheated. I bought more interchangeable cables on the weekend so now I can make more WIPs. Did I say I have a problem finishing anything?


Think you have mentioned it now and again. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> It's a green with envy mojo but made up for it today by going myself, crutches and all, and buying lots of wool. xx


That's determination. And I bet it felt good to breath in all the wool fumes.


----------



## jinx

Happy Birthday. Hoping your day at work is stressfree.
It is awful to read about all the flooding going on in Canada right now. Hoping your forecast for this week contains less rain than ours does. 
Spending Saturday with your daughter at a yarn store sounds like a lovely way to spend a snowy day.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EDT and 1'C (34'F). It's sunny right now, but rain is forecast for this afternoon. We had heavy snow flurries on Saturday, but we went to Local Yarn Store day anyway. DD and I sat at the store and yarn tasted all the summer yarns. (And some came home with me). DD actually crocheted almost a full blanket with some fluffy yarn that she bought in the store. Usually, after an hour, she wants to go home.
> The flooding has become worse. Bracebridge is over record levels for flooding. The army has been called in to help evacuate people as they fear the dam in Bracebridge is going to collapse since the water has been flowing over it for a week now. The army also evacuated thousands in the city of Ottawa just before a dam broke there. And the water control people won't open the flood gates at Cornwall because Montreal is already facing flooding so Lake Ontario is too high and Toronto will be flooding soon as the water flows down the rivers to Lake Ontario.
> i just noticed there is a strange cat sitting on the bench at the back of the yard. I haven't put any bird food out yet. Maybe he's waiting for the birds to come..


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> That's determination. And I bet it felt good to breath in all the wool fumes.


I was quite intoxicated by the time I got home and not a TM in sight. xx :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Are you sure there is not a compass hidden in the gadgets on your new car? The one night I got lost in Milwaukee I was so glad my son had given me an add on compass for my old car. The only problem was I had to reach out and turn on the light to read it. By the time I turned on the light and got my hand back on the wheel the light was out. I finally pulled over, which I did not want to do as I was in a bad part of town. I got my bearing and headed east to the lake. I finally got to the lake freeway and headed home. Phew, scary for sure.


And I just need to go south to run into a Lake. It really helps with directions. Lake Ontario had pretty colours this last weekend. There was tropical turquoise along the shore and navy blue further out.


----------



## jinx

Morning. You seem to enjoy your time at the shop so I assume you will have a pleasant day. 
When we were young did you ever think you would be excited to be receiving a new vacuum cleaner?☹???? Hoping it arrives and you have a lovely time using it this evening. That is if your husband has not already done the chore.


London Girl said:


> Good morning from a cool and not quite sunny London!! I'm off to the shop today for the first time in weeks so that should be interesting!! Unfortunately, my new vacuum cleaner won't arrive until this afternoon but I expect that when I get home later, DH will have cleaned the floors from top to bottom - Yeah, right!!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Catch you all later my lovelies and have a good one, whatever you are doing!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Sorry. So many people changed plans because of the forecasters insisting we were getting up to 6 inches of snow. Then we get nada, nothing, zero, zip. I understand it is not an exact science. It is just at this time of year it is disheartening to be threatened with a snow storm.


I got the snow storm. The ground was warm enough that it didn't accumulate. The roads didn't even get slick. That's a good snow storm.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad you survived the outing on Sunday. You have my permission to rest and recuperate all day today. I am sure your husband will be willing to do the cooking for one day.


Barn-dweller said:


> First of all and most importantly, Happy Birthday Nitzi, hope you can have a good day even though it's Monday and a work day.
> 
> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales. Well I certainly slept well last night and survived yesterday fairly unscathed apart from major aches in most muscles of my body. Have collapsed in my chair at the moment but will try and get round to photoing my haul sometime today. Don't intend to do anything today, need some R & R, well definitely the second one. It's a new week and nearly a new month perhaps Spring will eventually get here. Going to catch up now, have a good one. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Of course you can, it's your house, you wear what you like and if you go out just cover up a bit!! I have to say that doing up my 'undergarment' is one of the harder things for my sore hand!! xxxx


All of you with undergarments that hurt, need to go to a good bra boutique and get a proper fitting. You only need to buy one of the expensive bras at the boutique then you can go to a cheaper store to get similar ones at a more reasonable price. I used to get bra's that were too small, because I couldn't possibly be that size. I also needed to get wider straps over my shoulders so I no longer get dents in my shoulders and cut off circulation to my arms and hands.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a grey London, where it really wants to rain!!
> 
> Great excitement in the Londy household today, we have just ordered a new Gtech vacuum cleaner, YAY!!! :sm16: My days of lugging my Dyson up and down the stairs are finally over!!
> 
> We are out to lunch with DD and family shortly, they are all cycling from their house to the pub. We shall arrive by car.
> 
> Catch you all later, have a good one everybody!! Lotsa love xxxxxxx


I haven't seen Gtech's in the store, but they are available on Amazon.ca.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> We sure did! I do not like it at all.


That is not a happy picture.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> There are times I would like Mr. Wonderful to answer my phone. He cannot manage to swipe it correctly. Do you do jigsaw on your phone? I keep the pieces under 200 so I can see them well enough on my laptop.


I use 140 pieces and rotation, just for more fun.


----------



## jinx

So, I thought you would carry the handheld up and down the stairs and not have to carry the entire vacuum. 
The rest of the vacuum could stay upstairs to do the bedrooms. What am I missing?


London Girl said:


> Yes!! It comes with a little hand-held one that will do my stairs a treat as well. I'll let you know how I get on with it!! xx


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. I need to fill all the bird feeders. It's cold out so the birds need some seed. And the highway is blocked near where I work.
And I didn't set up a new thread. 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

Yikes, that was painful for you. I had the same thing happen to me with a door. I was on the top step of the stairs reaching back to close the door. My niece slammed the door to keep the dog from escaping. The force of the door threw me down the entire flight of stairs. 


grandma susan said:


> I was carrying a trey at work and went through an open door and someone came out at the same time pushing me agains the wall and the door. Making my outstretched arms to get crushed together. I heard the crack, Lordy it was painful.


----------



## jinx

https://thejigsawpuzzles.com/Puzzle-of-the-Day-jigsaw-puzzle I like this puzzle site the best. However, in the last several months it does not have a puzzle of the day. I also do jigsawplanet.com but the background on there does not give me a good contrast no matter what color background I use. Do you have a different site?


nitz8catz said:


> I use 140 pieces and rotation, just for more fun.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad you survived the outing on Sunday. You have my permission to rest and recuperate all day today. I am sure your husband will be willing to do the cooking for one day.


No chance, just gathering to energy to go and do it and then that's me done for the day. xx


----------



## jinx

Been there, done that at two different shops. No joy. It does help many people.


nitz8catz said:


> All of you with undergarments that hurt, need to go to a good bra boutique and get a proper fitting. You only need to buy one of the expensive bras at the boutique then you can go to a cheaper store to get similar ones at a more reasonable price. I used to get bra's that were too small, because I couldn't possibly be that size. I also needed to get wider straps over my shoulders so I no longer get dents in my shoulders and cut off circulation to my arms and hands.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EDT and 1'C (34'F). It's sunny right now, but rain is forecast for this afternoon. We had heavy snow flurries on Saturday, but we went to Local Yarn Store day anyway. DD and I sat at the store and yarn tasted all the summer yarns. (And some came home with me). DD actually crocheted almost a full blanket with some fluffy yarn that she bought in the store. Usually, after an hour, she wants to go home.
> The flooding has become worse. Bracebridge is over record levels for flooding. The army has been called in to help evacuate people as they fear the dam in Bracebridge is going to collapse since the water has been flowing over it for a week now. The army also evacuated thousands in the city of Ottawa just before a dam broke there. And the water control people won't open the flood gates at Cornwall because Montreal is already facing flooding so Lake Ontario is too high and Toronto will be flooding soon as the water flows down the rivers to Lake Ontario.
> i just noticed there is a strange cat sitting on the bench at the back of the yard. I haven't put any bird food out yet. Maybe he's waiting for the birds to come..


Oh no, that sounds terrible, so sorry for those poor people, thank goodness it won't be affecting you!! Nice work in the yarn store!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Ha ha, love your optimism about DH doing the house, mine looks a tip as I can't do the hoovering at the moment, don't think my DH has even noticed all the wood bits on the floor. Your will probably be on the doorstep when you get home. xxxx


Glad you spotted my irony there!!! Think how much pleasure you'll get from cleaning that lot up when you fell better!! And then she fell about laughing!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I have a Shark Rocket. It looks similar to one of the Dyson's but this one is corded. It has such a powerful motor that it almost twists out of my hand. But it has filters on it's filters and not all of them are available in the store.
> 
> I can take the long tube off and make it a handheld for doing quick cleanups on the floor.


That is similar to mine but the hand-held part is separate. I haven't seen Shark over here


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> No, I messaged her but no reply, and yes I did splash out a bit on some of the wool. xx


More to cuddle.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. You seem to enjoy your time at the shop so I assume you will have a pleasant day.
> When we were young did you ever think you would be excited to be receiving a new vacuum cleaner?☹???? Hoping it arrives and you have a lovely time using it this evening. That is if your husband has not already done the chore.


I do like new gadgets but I expect the novelty will soon wear off!! If DH has even got it out of the box, I shall probably keel over in shock!! xxxx


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> All of you with undergarments that hurt, need to go to a good bra boutique and get a proper fitting. You only need to buy one of the expensive bras at the boutique then you can go to a cheaper store to get similar ones at a more reasonable price. I used to get bra's that were too small, because I couldn't possibly be that size. I also needed to get wider straps over my shoulders so I no longer get dents in my shoulders and cut off circulation to my arms and hands.


I would love to find that magic bra that doesn't hurt ???? ???? the ones I have give about zero support and just barely keep me from tripping over them ????


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yes!! It comes with a little hand-held one that will do my stairs a treat as well. I'll let you know how I get on with it!! xx


I'm hoping you love it and it makes cleaning much easier.


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> I'm hoping you love it and it makes cleaning much easier.


I hope it makes cleaning easier, new gadgets are fun, when it's a cleaning one though... Your right about the novelty wearing off lol. And quickly!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> So, I thought you would carry the handheld up and down the stairs and not have to carry the entire vacuum.
> The rest of the vacuum could stay upstairs to do the bedrooms. What am I missing?


I have carpets wall to wall downstairs and upstairs, couldn't do them with a handheld!! The handheld will be usefull for the top of the curtains and the cobwebs and getting into tight spaces!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, when I came home from Stephens I had to put my heating on. It was so cold, he went diving this morning. I came home minus the grocery store. Then had a cup of tea with marg. Then snoozed in the chair, in the pretense of doing sudokus. I don't have any news at all I'm afraid, unless I can think of something while I'm catching up. Hope you've all had a great weekend.
> 
> Josephine bet you've had another profitable day????????????????


It was cold last night.


----------



## linkan

Happy Birthday Mav????????????????????????????????


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I was carrying a trey at work and went through an open door and someone came out at the same time pushing me agains the wall and the door. Making my outstretched arms to get crushed together. I heard the crack, Lordy it was painful.


Ouch, that hurts just thinking about it.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Lisa I think it's just that we need another day out together. Pack a lunch, go down to the river .. knit by the river . Or even just at your house. We still gotta go through your needles lol. ???? That'll bring the mojo back maybe ????


Hang on girls, we're coming too!


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> We believe you! Honestly ???? xoxoxo


I knew you would.


----------



## SaxonLady

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NITZI. The sun is shining here, so if it's not shining on you I'm sending some ethereal sunshine for you.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> And I just need to go south to run into a Lake. It really helps with directions. Lake Ontario had pretty colours this last weekend. There was tropical turquoise along the shore and navy blue further out.


I go south to hit the English Channel. If I go too far I hit France. And get very wet.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad you survived the outing on Sunday. You have my permission to rest and recuperate all day today. I am sure your husband will be willing to do the cooking for one day.


I'm sorry. I spluttered when I read that!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> So, I thought you would carry the handheld up and down the stairs and not have to carry the entire vacuum.
> The rest of the vacuum could stay upstairs to do the bedrooms. What am I missing?


That she needs to clean downstairs?


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> https://thejigsawpuzzles.com/Puzzle-of-the-Day-jigsaw-puzzle I like this puzzle site the best. However, in the last several months it does not have a puzzle of the day. I also do jigsawplanet.com but the background on there does not give me a good contrast no matter what color background I use. Do you have a different site?


I used to love Jigty, but it got lost from my little pad.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> That is similar to mine but the hand-held part is separate. I haven't seen Shark over here


It's the cordless Shark I've been drooling over.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Glad you spotted my irony there!!! Think how much pleasure you'll get from cleaning that lot up when you fell better!! And then she fell about laughing!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Not sure your sense of humour is amusing me today. xxxx :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I'm hoping you love it and it makes cleaning much easier.


I think the way to make cleaning easier is get a cleaner. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry. I spluttered when I read that!


Sort of my reaction too. Did a prawn and salmon omlette for dinner, decided the easiest way to flip it over was put another frying pan on top and quickly turn it. Turned to put some oven gloves on incase things got hot and DH carried on and tried to do it himself. Having rescued half of it from the cooker top it ended up more like scrambled egg. Gave him a right b*******g, told him he should leave these things to me as he hasn't got a clue. xx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> I think the way to make cleaning easier is get a cleaner. xx :sm24:


Here here! What she said ❣????


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> Hang on girls, we're coming too!


Okay I'll wait for ya ????????


----------



## jinx

Poor guy. He was just trying to be helpful and he gets his nose bit off. I bet he won't make that mistake again.

up more like scrambled egg. Gave him a right b*******g, told him he should leave these things to me as he hasn't got a clue. xx[/quote]


----------



## jinx

What I am missing is that you are not keeping your old vacuum. I thought you were keeping the old one downstairs and the new one upstairs and using the handheld on the stairs.


London Girl said:


> I have carpets wall to wall downstairs and upstairs, couldn't do them with a handheld!! The handheld will be usefull for the top of the curtains and the cobwebs and getting into tight spaces!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Wishing you a very happy Birthday, dear Nitzi!!! xxxx


And a very Happy Birthday from me, too, dear Nitzi! I hope you have a wonderful day and that the year ahead is a great one for you! ????????????xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone. First of all happy Birthday Mav! Sorry I’ve not been around. I’ve had a rotten week, felt very down, mainly due to pain. My arthritis is terrible at the moment. Claire came this morning & we went out to brunch with her. Then we went to pick up our car which has been in the garage for nearly a week. We have had a curtesy car, brand new, only 20 miles on the clock. It was so small compared to ours, it was a great ride home.
Lots of talk about cleaners. I need a new one as I can’t get on with our re-chargeable Dyson. Vacuuming is however very difficult when using crutches. My DD’s fiends are raving about the Shark, I’ve yet to see one . Little Felix was vacuuming up his crumbs yesterday, he didn’t want to do the whole house! See you later


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Poor guy. He was just trying to be helpful and he gets his nose bit off. I bet he won't make that mistake again.
> 
> up more like scrambled egg. Gave him a right b*******g, told him he should leave these things to me as he hasn't got a clue. xx


[/quote]

No he was trying to show off and it didn't work. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

My buys from yesterday, not very good pictures but you get the idea (and quantity). xx


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Now if I was a tiny bit younger .......... only one of those would be a pin-up on my wall! ???????????? ????????????


Come on tell us which one?


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> My buys from yesterday, not very good pictures but you get the idea (and quantity). xx


Great haul!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Chris Evans isn't too bad either.


I know its hard to pick a favorite! 
Happy Birthday Nitzi!


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> Hang on girls, we're coming too!


That would definitely work and the smile would stick around a long time!!


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure your sense of humour is amusing me today. xxxx :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I think everyone of you are amusing me a lot today! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> My buys from yesterday, not very good pictures but you get the idea (and quantity). xx


Nice yarn!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> My buys from yesterday, not very good pictures but you get the idea (and quantity). xx


You splurged... I like the green and brown tweed balls in the back. Ummm, it's all nice! It was mentioned you might sniff yarn fumes... just don't roll in it ok? :sm09: xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> You splurged... I like the green and brown tweed balls in the back. Ummm, it's all nice! It was mentioned you might sniff yarn fumes... just don't roll in it ok? :sm09: xxx


OK I splurged, very tempted to roll in it as well but probably couldn't get up again. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, it's a sunny day but very cool on our coast. But it's not raining or snowing. And the washing is drying. We went to s and b today where it was very lively. We all got into a heated debate about a family that gets everything and gets all the benefits going. They organized their daughters wedding and asked everyone to bring food, it was just as well because there wouldn't have been any. I don't feel sorry for them at all I'm afraid, I believe they'll have a sight more to manage on than I do so myself and many many others, that's my moan.....they are just users......

Anyway.....I've knitted a bit more today, my back is still paining. I had a hot chocolate with Karen who has been poorly over the weekend, so Andrew had gone to the Drs for her anti biotics. It's sad... Hen I phoned the man who put my boiler and fire in to come and service my boiler. It's hard to believe it's been in a year already. I can't think that I have anything else to write. Lynn come across a bus trip to Richmond and skipton that we mint go on. It's a Saturday so I'll have to take a note to the family to be excused from stopping over. ????


----------



## grandma susan

Josephine I'm glad you're home safe and sound and that you enjoyed yourself. Xx


----------



## Islander

Have a Happy Birthday Mav ❤​


----------



## grandma susan

Happy birthday nitz.....luv u xx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Yikes, that was painful for you. I had the same thing happen to me with a door. I was on the top step of the stairs reaching back to close the door. My niece slammed the door to keep the dog from escaping. The force of the door threw me down the entire flight of stairs.


Omg you were very lucky. Don't things happen easily .


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I would love to find that magic bra that doesn't hurt ???? ???? the ones I have give about zero support and just barely keep me from tripping over them ????


????????????????????????????????


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. First of all happy Birthday Mav! Sorry I've not been around. I've had a rotten week, felt very down, mainly due to pain. My arthritis is terrible at the moment. Claire came this morning & we went out to brunch with her. Then we went to pick up our car which has been in the garage for nearly a week. We have had a curtesy car, brand new, only 20 miles on the clock. It was so small compared to ours, it was a great ride home.
> Lots of talk about cleaners. I need a new one as I can't get on with our re-chargeable Dyson. Vacuuming is however very difficult when using crutches. My DD's fiends are raving about the Shark, I've yet to see one . Little Felix was vacuuming up his crumbs yesterday, he didn't want to do the whole house! See you later


That's what I've got a rechargeable dyson. It was one of the first ones and I think it wasn't up to their standard. I'd always had dyson corded but I'll never get another dyson cordless. It runs out of charge too soon. In fact it's rubbish....


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Josephine I'm glad you're home safe and sound and that you enjoyed yourself. Xx


Thank you Susan. Had a great rtime at Wonderwool. The Wool School workshops were brilliant. Learnt so much and bought a lot too. Just wished there was an extra day. So much to see and do and never enough time.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Susan. Had a great rtime at Wonderwool. The Wool School workshops were brilliant. Learnt so much and bought a lot too. Just wished there was an extra day. So much to see and do and never enough time.


Quite a haul! Well done. :sm24: Glad you had a great time. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

It is nice being tall. I just take a cloth and clean the ceiling, fans, lights and all the high corners. I feel bad when I see vertically challenged people in the stores trying to reach the top shelf. I am more than happy to help but sometimes people get offended.


London Girl said:


> I have carpets wall to wall downstairs and upstairs, couldn't do them with a handheld!! The handheld will be usefull for the top of the curtains and the cobwebs and getting into tight spaces!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> It is nice being tall. I just take a cloth and clean the ceiling, fans, lights and all the high corners. I feel bad when I see vertically challenged people in the stores trying to reach the top shelf. I am more than happy to help but sometimes people get offended.


I'm one of those vertical challenged people, but am never afraid to ask for help reaching things. I understand, though, what you are saying. People can be prickly sometimes (me included). :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

You are right at home here. It seems like many of us are achy and sore this week. I blame it on my bras and the awful cold damp weather. Hoping the sun comes out and we all feel better soon.
Nice you got out for brunch with Claire.


LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. First of all happy Birthday Mav! Sorry I've not been around. I've had a rotten week, felt very down, mainly due to pain. My arthritis is terrible at the moment. Claire came this morning & we went out to brunch with her. Then we went to pick up our car which has been in the garage for nearly a week. We have had a curtesy car, brand new, only 20 miles on the clock. It was so small compared to ours, it was a great ride home.
> Lots of talk about cleaners. I need a new one as I can't get on with our re-chargeable Dyson. Vacuuming is however very difficult when using crutches. My DD's fiends are raving about the Shark, I've yet to see one . Little Felix was vacuuming up his crumbs yesterday, he didn't want to do the whole house! See you later


----------



## jinx

Wow you were busy shopping in the few hours you were there. My favorite is the tortoise.


Barn-dweller said:


> My buys from yesterday, not very good pictures but you get the idea (and quantity). xx


----------



## jinx

Barny is your knee getting any better at all? You have been suffering a long time. Hoping you get a diagnosis soon or better yet that the pain just leaves.


Barn-dweller said:


> OK I splurged, very tempted to roll in it as well but probably couldn't get up again. xx


----------



## jinx

Can you believe I counted the cats?


Islander said:


> Have a Happy Birthday Mav ❤


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It's the cordless Shark I've been drooling over.


Well, I have to say that so far, I'm delighted with our purchase! DH surprised me by having it unpacked and assembled when I got but but then he told it was only because the tennis online was off for a while!! It is super light, you really can pick it up with one finger but not one on my poorly hand!! The handle is telescopic so slides down to nothing and it picks up wonderfully well, you don't have to push it, it seems to drive itself along as long as someone is steering it!! The hand held bit is light as well and you can actually _dust_ with it, allegedly!! Right that's my review for now, must go and serve up diner. Laters!! xxxxx


----------



## jinx

You have a nice haul to play with. That should keep you out of trouble for some time.


PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Susan. Had a great rtime at Wonderwool. The Wool School workshops were brilliant. Learnt so much and bought a lot too. Just wished there was an extra day. So much to see and do and never enough time.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well, I have to say that so far, I'm delighted with our purchase! DH surprised me by having it unpacked and assembled when I got but but then he told it was only because the tennis online was off for a while!! It is super light, you really can pick it up with one finger but not one on my poorly hand!! The handle is telescopic so slides down to nothing and it picks up wonderfully well, you don't have to push it, it seems to drive itself along as long as someone is steering it!! The hand held bit is light as well and you can actually _dust_ with it, allegedly!! Right that's my review for now, must go and serve up diner. Laters!! xxxxx


That's great that you are so pleased with it! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> It is nice being tall. I just take a cloth and clean the ceiling, fans, lights and all the high corners. I feel bad when I see vertically challenged people in the stores trying to reach the top shelf. I am more than happy to help but sometimes people get offended.


Being vertically challenged, DH isn't a giant either, so sometimes have to look around for a 'tall' one to reach things. The chest freezers are even worse many a time I've nearly gone head first in. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Wow you were busy shopping in the few hours you were there. My favorite is the tortoise.


Ha ha, I didn't buy a tortoise, just love word check. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Barny is your knee getting any better at all? You have been suffering a long time. Hoping you get a diagnosis soon or better yet that the pain just leaves.


No still there, back to the doc's on Friday to see where we go from here. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Sort of my reaction too. Did a prawn and salmon omlette for dinner, decided the easiest way to flip it over was put another frying pan on top and quickly turn it. Turned to put some oven gloves on incase things got hot and DH carried on and tried to do it himself. Having rescued half of it from the cooker top it ended up more like scrambled egg. Gave him a right b*******g, told him he should leave these things to me as he hasn't got a clue. xx


Oh dear, will he ever learn?!!!
:sm14: :sm16: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> What I am missing is that you are not keeping your old vacuum. I thought you were keeping the old one downstairs and the new one upstairs and using the handheld on the stairs.


Ah, right! no, I think my DD wants the old one, only on trial mind, if she doesn't like it, I expect I'll get it back then have to find it another home!! :sm16: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. First of all happy Birthday Mav! Sorry I've not been around. I've had a rotten week, felt very down, mainly due to pain. My arthritis is terrible at the moment. Claire came this morning & we went out to brunch with her. Then we went to pick up our car which has been in the garage for nearly a week. We have had a curtesy car, brand new, only 20 miles on the clock. It was so small compared to ours, it was a great ride home.
> Lots of talk about cleaners. I need a new one as I can't get on with our re-chargeable Dyson. Vacuuming is however very difficult when using crutches. My DD's fiends are raving about the Shark, I've yet to see one . Little Felix was vacuuming up his crumbs yesterday, he didn't want to do the whole house! See you later


Sorry to hear you are suffering love but glad you got out with Claire today, I'm sure that cheered both of you up!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> My buys from yesterday, not very good pictures but you get the idea (and quantity). xx


Oh wow, what a wonderful haul!! I see many more shawls in your future!!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Susan. Had a great rtime at Wonderwool. The Wool School workshops were brilliant. Learnt so much and bought a lot too. Just wished there was an extra day. So much to see and do and never enough time.


Yummy!! xxx :sm02:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Can you believe I counted the cats?


Here's some Spring for you Jinx xoxox


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Susan. Had a great rtime at Wonderwool. The Wool School workshops were brilliant. Learnt so much and bought a lot too. Just wished there was an extra day. So much to see and do and never enough time.


Oh _there_ you are, I was beginning to wonder if you had stayed on at Wonderwool, unable to tear yourself away!!! Nice haul there, that will keep you out of mischief for a while - maybe!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> .... that will keep you out of mischief for a while - maybe!! xxxx


I think not.... :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Here's some Spring for you Jinx xoxox


Just lovely!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Well, I have to say that so far, I'm delighted with our purchase! DH surprised me by having it unpacked and assembled when I got but but then he told it was only because the tennis online was off for a while!! It is super light, you really can pick it up with one finger but not one on my poorly hand!! The handle is telescopic so slides down to nothing and it picks up wonderfully well, you don't have to push it, it seems to drive itself along as long as someone is steering it!! The hand held bit is light as well and you can actually _dust_ with it, allegedly!! Right that's my review for now, must go and serve up diner. Laters!! xxxxx


Dearest June, if you get excited over a hoover I can just imagine how you will be when something real good comes along! :sm02: xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, will he ever learn?!!!
> :sm14: :sm16: xxxx


Nope. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, will he ever learn?!!!
> :sm14: :sm16: xxxx


Some never do... :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Here's some Spring for you Jinx xoxox


Lovely, they are threatening colder weather at the weekend and snow on the high ground, it will be May for goodness sake. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Nope. xxxx :sm16:


Look at that Jacky... our minds think alike... isn't that scary now haha! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Good morning from the Island, it's a sunny day here but oh so cold. There's a Maple near the front of our porch with a woodpecker hole/nest and this year it is occupied by a Starling family. People don't like them much but they have an amazing song, so I'm liking them regardless! 
Woods all in one shed... lovely that I don't have to split it as it's perfect size. Another load coming soon and were all set.. always keep a year ahead.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Look at that Jacky... our minds think alike... isn't that scary now haha! xoxo


As long as they only think alike and we don't start getting in each others minds, now that could be scary. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Good morning from the Island, it's a sunny day here but oh so cold. There's a Maple near the front of our porch with a woodpecker hole/nest and this year it is occupied by a Starling family. People don't like them much but they have an amazing song, so I'm liking them regardless!
> Woods all in one shed... lovely that I don't have to split it as it's perfect size. Another load coming soon and were all set.. always keep a year ahead.


Luck you, we're running out again, don't know what DH is going to do about it but hope he does something soon. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Ha ha, I didn't buy a tortoise, just love word check. xx :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:
ETA I do not have spell checker turned on.


----------



## jinx

Thanks they are beautiful. I do have at least 100 daffodils and 3 tulips shivering in the flower bed. I think I need to put a quilt on that bed.


Islander said:


> Here's some Spring for you Jinx xoxox


----------



## jinx

We always had two vacuums one for upstairs and one for downstairs. That is why I was confused. It sure was convenient to have two.


London Girl said:


> Ah, right! no, I think my DD wants the old one, only on trial mind, if she doesn't like it, I expect I'll get it back then have to find it another home!! :sm16: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Dearest June, if you get excited over a hoover I can just imagine how you will be when something real good comes along! :sm02:  xoxox


Just goes to show how sad my life is, huh? I was being ironic, and I'm obviously not very good at it!!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx ❤


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Just goes to show how sad my life is, huh? I was being ironic, and I'm obviously not very good at it!!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx ❤


If your life is sad what does that make mine? xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> My buys from yesterday, not very good pictures but you get the idea (and quantity). xx


Those all look perfectly squishable ???? well done ❣


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Come on tell us which one?


Duh... The Aussie ! Chris Hemsworth.


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I know its hard to pick a favorite!
> Happy Birthday Nitzi!


Robert Downey Jr. Does not show his age in these movies... Maybe this last one idk . Haven't seen it yet . I'm avoiding spoilers like the plague!!


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> It is nice being tall. I just take a cloth and clean the ceiling, fans, lights and all the high corners. I feel bad when I see vertically challenged people in the stores trying to reach the top shelf. I am more than happy to help but sometimes people get offended.


Poof on them then. If someone see"s me struggling.. I am very vertically challenged at 5ft2in. Not to mention can't lift arms over my head.. I would be so appreciative! 
I use all the tricks otherwise..

Throw something at it till it falls off the shelf..
Find a broom and try to knock it off.
Get a boost from my cart.. (fall on my @!se with a few choice words)
Then do it again...

Cry a little.. then go find a person of normal to average height that can reach the dang thing. ????


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Here's some Spring for you Jinx xoxox


So pretty ????


----------



## linkan

Oh June, I'm so happy that you love it. We all joke but it's actually one of those things that you gotta do and the machine does matter


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Poof on them then. If someone see"s me struggling.. I am very vertically challenged at 5ft2in. Not to mention can't lift arms over my head.. I would be so appreciative!
> I use all the tricks otherwise..
> 
> Throw something at it till it falls off the shelf..
> Find a broom and try to knock it off.
> UThen do it again...
> 
> Cry a little.. then go find a person of normal to average height that can reach the dang thing. ????


Haha! I find DH's walking stick comes in useful on occasions!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Oh June, I'm so happy that you love it. We all joke but it's actually one of those things that you gotta do and the machine does matter


Absolutely! I'm not fond of house cleaning so anything that makes it easier is most welcome!! ???? Xxxx ❤


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales, lovely to see the sunshine again although not sure what the temperature is outside, I haven't ventured that far yet. Might attempt the ironing this morning although not sure how that will work out, if not knitting here I come. Have a lovely day. xx


----------



## linkan

Today is going to be cutting the tubes of the quilt into strips and then fingers crossed sewing them together correctly... Might be harder with fingers crossed, I'll leave that to all of you then?


----------



## linkan

It's going to be a busy busy week.
Hemetologist yesterday with Jen. 
Today is Taking their car to them as DH has finished replacing everything but the paint lol. (And the sewing thing)
Wednesday sweet pea has a game and I'm determined to go, good place for some knitting to come along.. Finishing up the little mittens would be perfect I think.
Thursday is obgyn and ultrasound day! So we get to see sweet rose
Friday is sewing circle.
And Saturday and Sunday will be spent hopefully recovering. That's past Jen's due date of the 5th but I'm thinking she's in no hurry.... I'm exhausted just writing it all but what fun right? ????????


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, lovely to see the sunshine again although not sure what the temperature is outside, I haven't ventured that far yet. Might attempt the ironing this morning although not sure how that will work out, if not knitting here I come. Have a lovely day. xx


Eegads I had to use one on the quilting yesterday and normally I would JUST SAY NO , but like June's vaccum the ironing board is a gift from my parents from Christmas and the new hasn't worn of yet ???????? . I'm 48 years old and it's my first full size big girl ironing board ????


----------



## linkan

It's nearly 5am here so I'm off to sleep.

I hope Mav had a beautiful birthday yesterday. She's such a beautiful person, she deserves it ???????????? love you lady


----------



## linkan

Gnite, love and hugs xoxo ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Eegads I had to use one on the quilting yesterday and normally I would JUST SAY NO , but like June's vaccum the ironing board is a gift from my parents from Christmas and the new hasn't worn of yet ???????? . I'm 48 years old and it's my first full size big girl ironing board ????


Congratulations for getting away with it for so long. I've changed my mind, knee started hurting at the thought of it so will just knit instead. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Gnite, love and hugs xoxo ????


Gnite, hope you sleep tight. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Eegads I had to use one on the quilting yesterday and normally I would JUST SAY NO , but like June's vaccum the ironing board is a gift from my parents from Christmas and the new hasn't worn of yet ???????? . I'm 48 years old and it's my first full size big girl ironing board ????


Vital for quilting though, must make life easier for you!! I just vac'd the stairs in 5 minutes flat, Yay!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> If your life is sad what does that make mine? xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


A very smug annoying girl at school once said to me that life is what you make it. Yeah, right!! :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> It's going to be a busy busy week.
> Hemetologist yesterday with Jen.
> Today is Taking their car to them as DH has finished replacing everything but the paint lol. (And the sewing thing)
> Wednesday sweet pea has a game and I'm determined to go, good place for some knitting to come along.. Finishing up the little mittens would be perfect I think.
> Thursday is obgyn and ultrasound day! So we get to see sweet rose
> Friday is sewing circle.
> And Saturday and Sunday will be spent hopefully recovering. That's past Jen's due date of the 5th but I'm thinking she's in no hurry.... I'm exhausted just writing it all but what fun right? ????????


Busy, busy girl - but it's all good stuff!! Go Jen!!! :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Congratulations for getting away with it for so long. I've changed my mind, knee started hurting at the thought of it so will just knit instead. xx


Sounds good to me!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> A very smug annoying girl at school once said to me that life is what you make it. Yeah, right!! :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


Very smug and very annoying, life never ends up as you'd like it unless you are very fortunate. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright-ish warm-ish London, we have 17'C today, that'll do for now! We are off to see the film Greta shortly, the cinema has every studio full with Avengers so this one starts incredibly early at 11.50!! So today it will be film first, lunch after, just for a change!!

Hope you are all ok, will catch up with you all later!! Lots of love and hugs to you all! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. I surfaced very late after a great sleep, boy was I tired. I bought some lovely goodies at the show including a new drop spindle, lots of different tops from all types of sheep, some of which I have never heard. I also spoke to many local people and we have been invited to join their groups, learnt so much and the wool school was brilliant. I learnt how to use my blending board and have already spun the pieces I made there. I won't bore you any more about Wonderwool except to say we are now looking to go to some other shows around the country.

We have no water this morning as they are replacing the mains pipe in the road so I guess I will just have to craft.

Sorry I have not caught up on any news so hope all is well with everyone.

Happy Tuesday. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EDT and 2'C (36'F). We had snow flurries last night, but it has all melted now.
I got a box of Timbits from a co-worker for my birthday. Unfortunately she had bought them the day before and left them in the car overnight, so they were a little hard, but the thought was there. I came home to a kitchen disaster. DD had made curried vegetables for supper, which were delicious, but left every countertop full of dishes, which I had to clean before I ate. 
Doug Ford and the Ontario government is privitizing Health care. Private companies will run all the hospitals and provide services and the government will just provide insurance. Which, most likely, won't cover the entire cost that the private companies demand. And the small rural hospitals and seasonal hospitals will be closed because they don't provide enough business. I'm hoping PM Justin Trudeau intervenes AGAIN. Ok, I'm definitely leaving this province.
The flooding continues in the disaster areas, with heavy rain forecast for tomorrow. Port Hope still looks ok along the Ganaraska River.
I finished my baseball cap slouch hat. It can also be worn without the baseball cap.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EDT and 2'C (36'F). We had snow flurries last night, but it has all melted now.
> I got a box of Timbits from a co-worker for my birthday. Unfortunately she had bought them the day before and left them in the car overnight, so they were a little hard, but the thought was there. I came home to a kitchen disaster. DD had made curried vegetables for supper, which were delicious, but left every countertop full of dishes, which I had to clean before I ate.
> Doug Ford and the Ontario government is privitizing Health care. Private companies will run all the hospitals and provide services and the government will just provide insurance. Which, most likely, won't cover the entire cost that the private companies demand. And the small rural hospitals and seasonal hospitals will be closed because they don't provide enough business. I'm hoping PM Justin Trudeau intervenes AGAIN. Ok, I'm definitely leaving this province.
> The flooding continues in the disaster areas, with heavy rain forecast for tomorrow. Port Hope still looks ok along the Ganaraska River.
> I finished my baseball cap slouch hat. It can also be worn without the baseball cap.


Hi Mav, the sooner you move the better it sounds. Hope your PM can sort thing out. Love the hat it really suites you. Sending you some warm day after birthday hugs. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I surfaced very late after a great sleep, boy was I tired. I bought some lovely goodies at the show including a new drop spindle, lots of different tops from all types of sheep, some of which I have never heard. I also spoke to many local people and we have been invited to join their groups, learnt so much and the wool school was brilliant. I learnt how to use my blending board and have already spun the pieces I made there. I won't bore you any more about Wonderwool except to say we are now looking to go to some other shows around the country.
> 
> We have no water this morning as they are replacing the mains pipe in the road so I guess I will just have to craft.
> 
> Sorry I have not caught up on any news so hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> Happy Tuesday. xx


Happy Tuesday.
Once bitten by the fibre show bug, you can't stop. They are fun.
I got ziploc bags of different fibre at one of the fibre festivals and it's interesting how different the different yarns are when they are spun.
I hope they fix your water soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright-ish warm-ish London, we have 17'C today, that'll do for now! We are off to see the film Greta shortly, the cinema has every studio full with Avengers so this one starts incredibly early at 11.50!! So today it will be film first, lunch after, just for a change!!
> 
> Hope you are all ok, will catch up with you all later!! Lots of love and hugs to you all! xxxxxxxxxxxx


Ahh, summer temperatures. Enjoy the cinema and lunch.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Very smug and very annoying, life never ends up as you'd like it unless you are very fortunate. xxxx


There are a lot of things you can't control. How you deal with the things you can't control, determines the kind of life that you have. Don't spend your entire life regretting things that you can't change. "Go with the Flo :sm01: "


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Vital for quilting though, must make life easier for you!! I just vac'd the stairs in 5 minutes flat, Yay!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


And if your hand didn't hurt then, double yay.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Congratulations for getting away with it for so long. I've changed my mind, knee started hurting at the thought of it so will just knit instead. xx


Rest that knee. When will you be getting someone to look at it again?


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> It's nearly 5am here so I'm off to sleep.
> 
> I hope Mav had a beautiful birthday yesterday. She's such a beautiful person, she deserves it ???????????? love you lady


Thank you. Love you too.
I thought of going out after supper to get a piece of cake at the grocery store, but I was too tired so I made a microwave mug cake instead. Very moist and chocolaty.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> It's going to be a busy busy week.
> Hemetologist yesterday with Jen.
> Today is Taking their car to them as DH has finished replacing everything but the paint lol. (And the sewing thing)
> Wednesday sweet pea has a game and I'm determined to go, good place for some knitting to come along.. Finishing up the little mittens would be perfect I think.
> Thursday is obgyn and ultrasound day! So we get to see sweet rose
> Friday is sewing circle.
> And Saturday and Sunday will be spent hopefully recovering. That's past Jen's due date of the 5th but I'm thinking she's in no hurry.... I'm exhausted just writing it all but what fun right? ????????


It sounds like Jen and Meghan Markle might be delivering at the same time. :sm01:


----------



## Xiang

We finally seem to be getting a decent amount ot rain. We ususually get it in October, so this rain is almost 7 months overdue! I am exhausted, and am off to bed! 
Have a great day. xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Today is going to be cutting the tubes of the quilt into strips and then fingers crossed sewing them together correctly... Might be harder with fingers crossed, I'll leave that to all of you then?


Good luck. I hope all your quilting lines up perfectly.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Poof on them then. If someone see"s me struggling.. I am very vertically challenged at 5ft2in. Not to mention can't lift arms over my head.. I would be so appreciative!
> I use all the tricks otherwise..
> 
> Throw something at it till it falls off the shelf..
> Find a broom and try to knock it off.
> Get a boost from my cart.. (fall on my @!se with a few choice words)
> Then do it again...
> 
> Cry a little.. then go find a person of normal to average height that can reach the dang thing. ????


Mum is under 5'. She has one of those grabber things. It works well for light things but it doesn't have enough grabbing ability for anything heavier than a kleenex box. We have folding two-step ladders in every closet. Why do architects make shelf and cupboards that go up to the ceiling. No one can reach that high!
(OK, spell-check knock it off, that's twice I've had to re-edit)


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Robert Downey Jr. Does not show his age in these movies... Maybe this last one idk . Haven't seen it yet . I'm avoiding spoilers like the plague!!


I just watched Black Panther and Avengers: Infinity War on the weekend. And found out that I need to watch Thor: Ragnarock to make some things make sense, like most of what Thor said. I'll watch that one next week then look for a theatre in the are with the Avengers: End Game still showing. It shouldn't be a problem. That film made over $1 billion so far.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> We always had two vacuums one for upstairs and one for downstairs. That is why I was confused. It sure was convenient to have two.


We have one for each level, plus shop vacs for cleaning in the basement and garage. And handhelds for spills and a specific vacuum for kitty litter. I also have a vacuum for my smoker to clean out all the ash. Oh, and there's a really old roomba hiding under the chesterfield for cleaning dust bunnies and harassing the cats. Ok, we have a lot of sucky things.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Good morning from the Island, it's a sunny day here but oh so cold. There's a Maple near the front of our porch with a woodpecker hole/nest and this year it is occupied by a Starling family. People don't like them much but they have an amazing song, so I'm liking them regardless!
> Woods all in one shed... lovely that I don't have to split it as it's perfect size. Another load coming soon and were all set.. always keep a year ahead.


The starlings do sound nice until you get a flock of about 200, then it's like sitting beside a school yard full of children. What a racket! and they don't shut up. Of all the starling varieties, I think we got the ugliest. We got the greasy variety.
That's a good looking wood shed. And great that you don't have to split any.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely, they are threatening colder weather at the weekend and snow on the high ground, it will be May for goodness sake. xx


I'm finally going to have a nice weekend. They are forecasting double digit temperatures again. And mum is at my sister's house, so I might be able to enjoy this weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Here's some Spring for you Jinx xoxox


Thanks for the lovely flowers pictures. My grass is greening nicely. DD is going to have to mow the front yard. The back can wait for another week or two. My heuchera doesn't look to bad. The winter wasn't too bad to it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> We finally seem to be getting a decent amount ot rain. We ususually get it in October, so this rain is almost 7 months overdue! I am exhausted, and am off to bed!
> Have a great day. xoxoxo


Sleep well.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EDT and 2'C (36'F). We had snow flurries last night, but it has all melted now.
> I got a box of Timbits from a co-worker for my birthday. Unfortunately she had bought them the day before and left them in the car overnight, so they were a little hard, but the thought was there. I came home to a kitchen disaster. DD had made curried vegetables for supper, which were delicious, but left every countertop full of dishes, which I had to clean before I ate.
> Doug Ford and the Ontario government is privitizing Health care. Private companies will run all the hospitals and provide services and the government will just provide insurance. Which, most likely, won't cover the entire cost that the private companies demand. And the small rural hospitals and seasonal hospitals will be closed because they don't provide enough business. I'm hoping PM Justin Trudeau intervenes AGAIN. Ok, I'm definitely leaving this province.
> The flooding continues in the disaster areas, with heavy rain forecast for tomorrow. Port Hope still looks ok along the Ganaraska River.
> I finished my baseball cap slouch hat. It can also be worn without the baseball cap.


Love the slouch hat, both dd's are always having me make them. 
So sweet that your Co worker thought of you ???? 
Dishes on your birthday though should be considered a crime! Not having to cook though is nice.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Rest that knee. When will you be getting someone to look at it again?


Friday. xx


----------



## jinx

I often offer to help. I have been given a dirty look twice and once I was told in no uncertain terms to get lost. My best friend is short. She would climb on the bottom shelves to reach things rather than ask me. Did not want me to help. Now that she is older she has no problem letting me reach it for her.


linkan said:


> Poof on them then. If someone see"s me struggling.. I am very vertically challenged at 5ft2in. Not to mention can't lift arms over my head.. I would be so appreciative!
> I use all the tricks otherwise..
> 
> Throw something at it till it falls off the shelf..
> Find a broom and try to knock it off.
> Get a boost from my cart.. (fall on my @!se with a few choice words)
> Then do it again...
> 
> Cry a little.. then go find a person of normal to average height that can reach the dang thing. ????


----------



## jinx

Morning. If the sun is shining the temperature does not matter.???? In the olden days I adjusted the height of the ironing board and sat while I ironed.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, lovely to see the sunshine again although not sure what the temperature is outside, I haven't ventured that far yet. Might attempt the ironing this morning although not sure how that will work out, if not knitting here I come. Have a lovely day. xx


----------



## jinx

I am anxious to see the progress of your quilt. I find that pattern intriguing.


linkan said:


> Today is going to be cutting the tubes of the quilt into strips and then fingers crossed sewing them together correctly... Might be harder with fingers crossed, I'll leave that to all of you then?


----------



## jinx

Hope you enjoy Greta. Will be waiting for your review. The theaters around here are staying open 24 hours and showing Avengers 24 hours a day.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright-ish warm-ish London, we have 17'C today, that'll do for now! We are off to see the film Greta shortly, the cinema has every studio full with Avengers so this one starts incredibly early at 11.50!! So today it will be film first, lunch after, just for a change!!
> 
> Hope you are all ok, will catch up with you all later!! Lots of love and hugs to you all! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Happy Taco Tuesday. I think you need a day to catch up on your rest so having no water gives the opportunity to do that without feeling guilty.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I surfaced very late after a great sleep, boy was I tired. I bought some lovely goodies at the show including a new drop spindle, lots of different tops from all types of sheep, some of which I have never heard. I also spoke to many local people and we have been invited to join their groups, learnt so much and the wool school was brilliant. I learnt how to use my blending board and have already spun the pieces I made there. I won't bore you any more about Wonderwool except to say we are now looking to go to some other shows around the country.
> 
> We have no water this morning as they are replacing the mains pipe in the road so I guess I will just have to craft.
> 
> Sorry I have not caught up on any news so hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> Happy Tuesday. xx


----------



## jinx

Your hat looks great. I hope you will not need it for warmth any more this spring.
Getting and receiving health care is a problem for almost everyone world round. In the end we have to pay for it. We pay whether it is through our taxes or with insurance premiums or medicare premiums or? Sorry yours is going through what sounds like a poor solution.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EDT and 2'C (36'F). We had snow flurries last night, but it has all melted now.
> I got a box of Timbits from a co-worker for my birthday. Unfortunately she had bought them the day before and left them in the car overnight, so they were a little hard, but the thought was there. I came home to a kitchen disaster. DD had made curried vegetables for supper, which were delicious, but left every countertop full of dishes, which I had to clean before I ate.
> Doug Ford and the Ontario government is privitizing Health care. Private companies will run all the hospitals and provide services and the government will just provide insurance. Which, most likely, won't cover the entire cost that the private companies demand. And the small rural hospitals and seasonal hospitals will be closed because they don't provide enough business. I'm hoping PM Justin Trudeau intervenes AGAIN. Ok, I'm definitely leaving this province.
> The flooding continues in the disaster areas, with heavy rain forecast for tomorrow. Port Hope still looks ok along the Ganaraska River.
> I finished my baseball cap slouch hat. It can also be worn without the baseball cap.


----------



## jinx

I am much more excited about Jen giving birth than Meghan. Keeping her in my thoughts and sending best wishes for a perfect pain free delivery.


nitz8catz said:


> It sounds like Jen and Meghan Markle might be delivering at the same time. :sm01:


----------



## jinx

I can and do reach the shelves that go up to the ceiling. I do not put things I use a lot up there, but the space comes in handy. I also do not put useful things on the very bottom shelf. I use my grabber thing to pick things up off the floor or to reach things when I am to lazy to get up. You know, like that ball of yarn the constantly rolls away.????????


nitz8catz said:


> Mum is under 5'. She has one of those grabber things. It works well for light things but it doesn't have enough grabbing ability for anything heavier than a kleenex box. We have folding two-step ladders in every closet. Why do architects make shelf and cupboards that go up to the ceiling. No one can reach that high!
> (OK, spell-check knock it off, that's twice I've had to re-edit)


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I'm finally going to have a nice weekend. They are forecasting double digit temperatures again. And mum is at my sister's house, so I might be able to enjoy this weekend.


Sounds like a great weekend is on the agenda, enjoy it while you can.xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. If the sun is shining the temperature does not matter.???? In the olden days I adjusted the height of the ironing board and sat while I ironed.


That was my intention but I didn't get far with it (to the doorway) turned round and got my knitting out. The sun has now disappeared. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> My buys from yesterday, not very good pictures but you get the idea (and quantity). xx


Lots of pretty blues.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Susan. Had a great rtime at Wonderwool. The Wool School workshops were brilliant. Learnt so much and bought a lot too. Just wished there was an extra day. So much to see and do and never enough time.


Lots of squishy squishy. Great haul. Now to enjoy it...


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Well, I have to say that so far, I'm delighted with our purchase! DH surprised me by having it unpacked and assembled when I got but but then he told it was only because the tennis online was off for a while!! It is super light, you really can pick it up with one finger but not one on my poorly hand!! The handle is telescopic so slides down to nothing and it picks up wonderfully well, you don't have to push it, it seems to drive itself along as long as someone is steering it!! The hand held bit is light as well and you can actually _dust_ with it, allegedly!! Right that's my review for now, must go and serve up diner. Laters!! xxxxx


Thanks for the review. It sounds like a good buy.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Vital for quilting though, must make life easier for you!! I just vac'd the stairs in 5 minutes flat, Yay!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Dearest June, if you get excited over a hoover I can just imagine how you will be when something real good comes along! :sm02: xoxox


Or, like me, you might just be totally shocked and disbelieving. The MOD has promised me more money than usual for my Armed Forces Weekend event, despite my putting in the request with just 2 days left before applications closed. Or maybe that was why?


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EDT and 2'C (36'F). We had snow flurries last night, but it has all melted now.
> I got a box of Timbits from a co-worker for my birthday. Unfortunately she had bought them the day before and left them in the car overnight, so they were a little hard, but the thought was there. I came home to a kitchen disaster. DD had made curried vegetables for supper, which were delicious, but left every countertop full of dishes, which I had to clean before I ate.
> Doug Ford and the Ontario government is privitizing Health care. Private companies will run all the hospitals and provide services and the government will just provide insurance. Which, most likely, won't cover the entire cost that the private companies demand. And the small rural hospitals and seasonal hospitals will be closed because they don't provide enough business. I'm hoping PM Justin Trudeau intervenes AGAIN. Ok, I'm definitely leaving this province.
> The flooding continues in the disaster areas, with heavy rain forecast for tomorrow. Port Hope still looks ok along the Ganaraska River.
> I finished my baseball cap slouch hat. It can also be worn without the baseball cap.


Well done on the hat. :sm24: Sounds like a good plan to leave that province. Have a good day. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> If your life is sad what does that make mine? xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


better than it was before we all met


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Poof on them then. If someone see"s me struggling.. I am very vertically challenged at 5ft2in. Not to mention can't lift arms over my head.. I would be so appreciative!
> I use all the tricks otherwise..
> 
> Throw something at it till it falls off the shelf..
> Find a broom and try to knock it off.
> Get a boost from my cart.. (fall on my @!se with a few choice words)
> Then do it again...
> 
> Cry a little.. then go find a person of normal to average height that can reach the dang thing. ????


At least you don't have so far to fall onto your @!se.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Haha! I find DH's walking stick comes in useful on occasions!!


I have a grabber which I cannot do without, as picking things up from the floor is my problem.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Today is going to be cutting the tubes of the quilt into strips and then fingers crossed sewing them together correctly... Might be harder with fingers crossed, I'll leave that to all of you then?


Done.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> A very smug annoying girl at school once said to me that life is what you make it. Yeah, right!! :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


I wonder what she made of hers. Without any outside influences of course.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> It sounds like Jen and Meghan Markle might be delivering at the same time. :sm01:


She's Meghan Windsor now.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Mum is under 5'. She has one of those grabber things. It works well for light things but it doesn't have enough grabbing ability for anything heavier than a kleenex box. We have folding two-step ladders in every closet. Why do architects make shelf and cupboards that go up to the ceiling. No one can reach that high!
> (OK, spell-check knock it off, that's twice I've had to re-edit)


I love shelves and cupboards up to the ceiling. More storage, and I can reach.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> The starlings do sound nice until you get a flock of about 200, then it's like sitting beside a school yard full of children. What a racket! and they don't shut up. Of all the starling varieties, I think we got the ugliest. We got the greasy variety.
> That's a good looking wood shed. And great that you don't have to split any.


I love watching flocks of starlings fly.


----------



## SaxonLady

The sun is shining but the sky is getting a bit cloudy. I have some notes to type up now, and DH has a meeting tonight which I pretty much have to attend.

I missed going to the Vetlettes monthly meeting today as I have an awful cold and sore throat. Some of them are very elderly.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I just watched Black Panther and Avengers: Infinity War on the weekend. And found out that I need to watch Thor: Ragnarock to make some things make sense, like most of what Thor said. I'll watch that one next week then look for a theatre in the are with the Avengers: End Game still showing. It shouldn't be a problem. That film made over $1 billion so far.


I love Thor Ragnarock it is very funny!! Yes a lot happened that led into Infinity war!


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> The sun is shining but the sky is getting a bit cloudy. I have some notes to type up now, and DH has a meeting tonight which I pretty much have to attend.
> 
> I missed going to the Vetlettes monthly meeting today as I have an awful cold and sore throat. Some of them are very elderly.


I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> The sun is shining but the sky is getting a bit cloudy. I have some notes to type up now, and DH has a meeting tonight which I pretty much have to attend.
> 
> I missed going to the Vetlettes monthly meeting today as I have an awful cold and sore throat. Some of them are very elderly.


Sorry you're not feeling so great, Janet. Sending you many warm and healing hugs and much love. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Good for you. I am sure you are worth it. Hoping you get rid of all the illnesses and pains that are bothering you. Wish the sun would shine daily as I believe that will make all of us feel somewhat better.


SaxonLady said:


> Or, like me, you might just be totally shocked and disbelieving. The MOD has promised me more money than usual for my Armed Forces Weekend event, despite my putting in the request with just 2 days left before applications closed. Or maybe that was why?


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. We've got another sunny day here today. I'm off in a little while to the LYS for Tuesday morning Fiber Social. So great to be able to visit friends while we're here in Seattle. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Mum is under 5'. She has one of those grabber things. It works well for light things but it doesn't have enough grabbing ability for anything heavier than a kleenex box. We have folding two-step ladders in every closet. Why do architects make shelf and cupboards that go up to the ceiling. No one can reach that high!
> (OK, spell-check knock it off, that's twice I've had to re-edit)


There is a newer, or new to me, grabber. It has a button to push that locks the jaws and is more useful lifting and holding onto items.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Lots of pretty blues.


Of course, but I did try and get other colours. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> better than it was before we all met


So very true. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EDT and 2'C (36'F). We had snow flurries last night, but it has all melted now.
> I got a box of Timbits from a co-worker for my birthday. Unfortunately she had bought them the day before and left them in the car overnight, so they were a little hard, but the thought was there. I came home to a kitchen disaster. DD had made curried vegetables for supper, which were delicious, but left every countertop full of dishes, which I had to clean before I ate.
> Doug Ford and the Ontario government is privitizing Health care. Private companies will run all the hospitals and provide services and the government will just provide insurance. Which, most likely, won't cover the entire cost that the private companies demand. And the small rural hospitals and seasonal hospitals will be closed because they don't provide enough business. I'm hoping PM Justin Trudeau intervenes AGAIN. Ok, I'm definitely leaving this province.
> The flooding continues in the disaster areas, with heavy rain forecast for tomorrow. Port Hope still looks ok along the Ganaraska River.
> I finished my baseball cap slouch hat. It can also be worn without the baseball cap.


I like the hat and you would be able to wear your hair up underneath, if not the baseball cap!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Ahh, summer temperatures. Enjoy the cinema and lunch.


The film was really good, 8/10, a really old fashioned psychological thriller, no swearing, not much gore and no naughty stuff!!


----------



## grandma susan

There's a few stupid things happened to me since I was on here last night. Good evening girls....when I left you last night my tv and frees at box in my bedroom gave up the ghost....I got John up and bless him he's sorted a temporary
Solution for the moment. He spoke to Stephen on the phone and he's going to sort it out. With the one still downstairs broken, I either need 2 boxes, or 2 tv s or one of each. Well it's not a good month. My house insurance I'ds due...my car insurance has been paid, everything comes at once hahaha. And tomorrow my boiler gets services to keep the guarantee up. Never mind, so this morning I hung the washing out and something or someone, the size of a horse must have been in my yard and I stood in some poop...I was cross, but never mind, I went to bingos over 60's. I thought I might be in with some luck seeing is had a lot of....luck in my yard. Well,, I won $1. I mean to say. Was it worth it hahahahah. I'm glad to get in my bed tonight. I was watching judge Judy last night and couldn't get to sleep until about 4am. So I've got to have an early start in the morning as Keith will be coming to service the boiler at 9am. I'm sure something else has happened but I'm blowed if I can remember what. I'll be glad when it's Wednesday....when I look back I think of Karen, and other people I know and remind myself that these things are only material things and I have a lot to be thankful for. I still think I'm needing a break. I'm catching up now.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:
> ETA I do not have spell checker turned on.


I do, and I still spell it wrong.....????


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Eegads I had to use one on the quilting yesterday and normally I would JUST SAY NO , but like June's vaccum the ironing board is a gift from my parents from Christmas and the new hasn't worn of yet ???????? . I'm 48 years old and it's my first full size big girl ironing board ????


I found something in a box at the back of my cupboard under the stairs. I got a shock. It was an iron....hadn't seen it for ages, and I DO mean ages.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I wonder what she made of hers. Without any outside influences of course.


Well, she married Terry Price, the school dreamboat but I have no idea if they are still together!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I hope you feel better soon!


Me too Saxy, healing hugs coming at you!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> A very smug annoying girl at school once said to me that life is what you make it. Yeah, right!! :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


I do believe that my mood decides what happens to me. If I greet someone with a frown, or don't want to get involved then life's hard, but I really do, (and don't often succeed) believe if you greet it with a happy mood life is easier. Having said that I was very happy before I stood in that poop this morning. ????


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> There's a few stupid things happened to me since I was on here last night. Good evening girls....when I left you last night my tv and frees at box in my bedroom gave up the ghost....I got John up and bless him he's sorted a temporary
> Solution for the moment. He spoke to Stephen on the phone and he's going to sort it out. With the one still downstairs broken, I either need 2 boxes, or 2 tv s or one of each. Well it's not a good month. My house insurance I'ds due...my car insurance has been paid, everything comes at once hahaha. And tomorrow my boiler gets services to keep the guarantee up. Never mind, so this morning I hung the washing out and something or someone, the size of a horse must have been in my yard and I stood in some poop...I was cross, but never mind, I went to bingos over 60's. I thought I might be in with some luck seeing is had a lot of....luck in my yard. Well,, I won $1. I mean to say. Was it worth it hahahahah. I'm glad to get in my bed tonight. I was watching judge Judy last night and couldn't get to sleep until about 4am. So I've got to have an early start in the morning as Keith will be coming to service the boiler at 9am. I'm sure something else has happened but I'm blowed if I can remember what. I'll be glad when it's Wednesday....when I look back I think of Karen, and other people I know and remind myself that these things are only material things and I have a lot to be thankful for. I still think I'm needing a break. I'm catching up now.


It's not always easier to say that there are others worse off than you but if you can grit yourself and do it, it can make you feel better!! Count your blessings!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I do believe that my mood decides what happens to me. If I greet someone with a frown, or don't want to get involved then life's hard, but I really do, (and don't often succeed) believe if you greet it with a happy mood life is easier. Having said that I was very happy before I stood in that poop this morning. ????


Yeah, that really wasn't a very nice way to start the day!! :sm14: :sm14: :sm25: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I surfaced very late after a great sleep, boy was I tired. I bought some lovely goodies at the show including a new drop spindle, lots of different tops from all types of sheep, some of which I have never heard. I also spoke to many local people and we have been invited to join their groups, learnt so much and the wool school was brilliant. I learnt how to use my blending board and have already spun the pieces I made there. I won't bore you any more about Wonderwool except to say we are now looking to go to some other shows around the country.
> 
> We have no water this morning as they are replacing the mains pipe in the road so I guess I will just have to craft.
> 
> Sorry I have not caught up on any news so hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> Happy Tuesday. xx


So pleased you enjoyed it all. That's what you go for. We don't care if you bore us about your haul, half of us are already bored hahahahah......you'd never bore us.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Very smug and very annoying, life never ends up as you'd like it unless you are very fortunate. xxxx


How would you like it?


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I am much more excited about Jen giving birth than Meghan. Keeping her in my thoughts and sending best wishes for a perfect pain free delivery.


Me toooooo... I don't trust that woman, I think she'll hurt Harry. Give it time.... Just saying, my opinion only.


----------



## jinx

I have to admit that thought crossed my mind. One can only imagine what it is like for her to live in a fish bowl when she is not use to it. I wish them well.


grandma susan said:


> Me toooooo... I don't trust that woman, I think she'll hurt Harry. Give it time.... Just saying, my opinion only.


----------



## LondonChris

I quite agree, Bill bought the cordless when he retired, he used it, I never got on


grandma susan said:


> That's what I've got a rechargeable dyson. It was one of the first ones and I think it wasn't up to their standard. I'd always had dyson corded but I'll never get another dyson cordless. It runs out of charge too soon. In fact it's rubbish....


with it. I'm going to get a Shark next.


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> I quite agree, Bill bought the cordless when he retired, he used it, I never got on
> 
> with it. I'm going to get a Shark next.


If like to have that new one that mops and vacuums at the same time.. I think it's shark. . I'll have to look it up. I've not had a new vacuum in 15 years! We had hardwood floors everywhere so it didn't matter much, but our room addition has carpet and the old vacuum is a trial.


----------



## linkan

Jen's landlord is dropping another bomb on us. He doesn't like the house, (he doesn't like working on it ) and he hates being a landlord. So he wants to sell it again. We don't have the kind of credit to get a loan.


----------



## linkan

When it rains.... Speaking of rain.
❣ my iris's are blooming ❣


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> The film was really good, 8/10, a really old fashioned psychological thriller, no swearing, not much gore and no naughty stuff!!


Sounds like a good movie to see. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> I quite agree, Bill bought the cordless when he retired, he used it, I never got on
> 
> with it. Iâm going to get a Shark next.


I just realized there cost of that one I was talking about... Jeez and quackers that's alot for a vacuum ????????


----------



## LondonChris

Evening all. It’s got really cold here tonight, I’m sitting with a quilt round me. I’m going to get my knitting out, get my hands warm! Went to our club this morning. We had some people in to do a healthy eating course, it lasts 4 weeks. We have to prepare the food & then eat it. It’s all free! I sat there for about 10 mins & left them to it, the people in charge were talking to us as if we were 7. I have decided I’m not going next time, I will stay at home & knit. My DD & I met up with our lovely vicar, a lady, as Oscar wants to be christened, so that’s been arranged.


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. It's got really cold here tonight, I'm sitting with a quilt round me. I'm going to get my knitting out, get my hands warm! Went to our club this morning. We had some people in to do a healthy eating course, it lasts 4 weeks. We have to prepare the food & then eat it. It's all free! I sat there for about 10 mins & left them to it, the people in charge were talking to us as if we were 7. I have decided I'm not going next time, I will stay at home & knit. My DD & I met up with our lovely vicar, a lady, as Oscar wants to be christened, so that's been arranged.


I don't blame you for leaving or for staying home and knitting next time. Although it is great to get out among friends, too. When will the christening take place? I hope you can warm up. Sending many warm hugs your way! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> If like to have that new one that mops and vacuums at the same time.. I think it's shark. . I'll have to look it up. I've not had a new vacuum in 15 years! We had hardwood floors everywhere so it didn't matter much, but our room addition has carpet and the old vacuum is a trial.


I have the braava floor wet and dry mop robot. I always use it to wet mop. It is designed to clean up surface dirt. It does do that very well. I use it every day as Mr. Wonderful does not know what the purpose of a doormat. It picks up the daily dirt and grim but does not replace a good scrubbing. The worse thing about it is how quiet it is. I love that the roomba is as noisy as a train as it reminds me it is there. The braava is so very quiet one could easily trip over it.


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> The sun is shining but the sky is getting a bit cloudy. I have some notes to type up now, and DH has a meeting tonight which I pretty much have to attend.
> 
> I missed going to the Vetlettes monthly meeting today as I have an awful cold and sore throat. Some of them are very elderly.


That's kind of you not to share your cold Janet.. sending you healing hugs and a lozenge. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Mav, Angela would go banana's over your slouch hat! xoxo


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. It's got really cold here tonight, I'm sitting with a quilt round me. I'm going to get my knitting out, get my hands warm! Went to our club this morning. We had some people in to do a healthy eating course, it lasts 4 weeks. We have to prepare the food & then eat it. It's all free! I sat there for about 10 mins & left them to it, the people in charge were talking to us as if we were 7. I have decided I'm not going next time, I will stay at home & knit. My DD & I met up with our lovely vicar, a lady, as Oscar wants to be christened, so that's been arranged.


Eat and run! xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> The starlings do sound nice until you get a flock of about 200, then it's like sitting beside a school yard full of children. What a racket! and they don't shut up. Of all the starling varieties, I think we got the ugliest. We got the greasy variety.
> That's a good looking wood shed. And great that you don't have to split any.


It's a very speckled Starling isn't it! 200 it would remind me of Hitchcock's The Birds! xoxox


----------



## Islander

Mom's getting a new stove tomorrow, her's is 15 yrs old and needs a new oven element, she was told they don't make the computer chi board for it now so if it goes she's stuck. Planned obsolescence. So I did a whole kitchen clean... every cat toy in the house must have been under that stove! 
Ang is home for another visit and did a delicious pork roast rolled in garlic, rosemary and thyme and black pepper.. the house smells awesome. 

Jacky, I can't get over how much alike James Cahill is to Ronnie Sullivan. Almost looks like his son don't you think? xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Mom's getting a new stove tomorrow, her's is 15 yrs old and needs a new oven element, she was told they don't make the computer chi board for it now so if it goes she's stuck. Planned obsolescence. So I did a whole kitchen clean... every cat toy in the house must have been under that stove!
> Ang is home for another visit and did a delicious pork roast rolled in garlic, rosemary and thyme and black pepper.. the house smells awesome.
> 
> Jacky, I can't get over how much alike James Cahill is to Ronnie Sullivan. Almost looks like his son don't you think? xoxox


Oh I didn't notice that, but there's a lad who's going to go far, so calm around the table. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Washing is out on the line and all my 'office' work done. And as it is Wednesday it's supermarket, fish and chips and singing.

Started doing some weaving last night with my purchases from Wonderwool, it's great fun. Have decided to join the local spinners, weavers and dyers group. Finding those type of activities easier on my hands than knitting and crochet.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Happy Birthday Jacky


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull and slightly damp Wales. Running late this morning as my alarm clock overslept. Now trying to catch up on the day. Laters. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Birthday Jacky


Thank you, having a completely nothing day today. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EDT and 6'c (43'f). It's raining. We're under a high water shore warning and heavy rainfall warning. We've been warned to stay away from the lakeshore because of high water and 2 metre high waves.
I knit about a foot of icord last night before I noticed the line to use the smaller needles for the icord. So I'll do it again tonight with the proper needles.
And I didn't do a new thread here again last night.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Birthday Jacky





Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, having a completely nothing day today. xx


That's a perfectly acceptable way to spend your birthday.
Happy Birthday Jacky


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Washing is out on the line and all my 'office' work done. And as it is Wednesday it's supermarket, fish and chips and singing.
> 
> Started doing some weaving last night with my purchases from Wonderwool, it's great fun. Have decided to join the local spinners, weavers and dyers group. Finding those type of activities easier on my hands than knitting and crochet.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Will we be buying wildly dyed purple yarn from you soon? :sm01:
We have several very popular Fibre Guilds around here.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Mom's getting a new stove tomorrow, her's is 15 yrs old and needs a new oven element, she was told they don't make the computer chi board for it now so if it goes she's stuck. Planned obsolescence. So I did a whole kitchen clean... every cat toy in the house must have been under that stove!
> Ang is home for another visit and did a delicious pork roast rolled in garlic, rosemary and thyme and black pepper.. the house smells awesome.
> 
> Jacky, I can't get over how much alike James Cahill is to Ronnie Sullivan. Almost looks like his son don't you think? xoxox


That's why we had to get a new dishwasher. The computer board went and that model of dishwasher had been discontinued about 7 years ago.
All my cats like storing their toys under the stove. I pull them all out and put them in their toy bucket and they fish them out of the bucket and put them back under the stove in about an hour.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Will we be buying wildly dyed purple yarn from you soon? :sm01:
> We have several very popular Fibre Guilds around here.


Not only purple but lots if other colours too. Going to dabble in natural dyes. Xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Mav, Angela would go banana's over your slouch hat! xoxo


Thanks. If I did it in the right colours, it would be a Rasta hat.
I want to put a 2nd layer around the ear part, for a little more protection.
It's still cold enough for me to wear my winter brioche hat.


----------



## jinx

Sometimes you have to decide whether to laugh or to cry. I believe if I laugh the rest of my day will be better than if I decide to cry. Stepping in poop is one of those things. 
Seeing another persons smile puts me in a better mood and it is hard not to smile in return.



grandma susan said:


> I do believe that my mood decides what happens to me. If I greet someone with a frown, or don't want to get involved then life's hard, but I really do, (and don't often succeed) believe if you greet it with a happy mood life is easier. Having said that I was very happy before I stood in that poop this morning. ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> That's a perfectly acceptable way to spend your birthday.
> Happy Birthday Jacky


Thanks. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I have the braava floor wet and dry mop robot. I always use it to wet mop. It is designed to clean up surface dirt. It does do that very well. I use it every day as Mr. Wonderful does not know what the purpose of a doormat. It picks up the daily dirt and grim but does not replace a good scrubbing. The worse thing about it is how quiet it is. I love that the roomba is as noisy as a train as it reminds me it is there. The braava is so very quiet one could easily trip over it.


I'm going to look for that braava. It would do a great job on the kitchen floor.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Sometimes you have to decide whether to laugh or to cry. I believe if I laugh the rest of my day will be better than if I decide to cry. Stepping in poop is one of those things.
> Seeing another persons smile puts me in a better mood and it is hard not to smile in return.


I'll send you these then xx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jinx

How disappointing. You all put a lot of work in on that place. Wishing the landlord back luck selling the place. If he is a good friend have you considered a land contract? I think that is what it is called.



linkan said:


> Jen's landlord is dropping another bomb on us. He doesn't like the house, (he doesn't like working on it ) and he hates being a landlord. So he wants to sell it again. We don't have the kind of credit to get a loan.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. It's got really cold here tonight, I'm sitting with a quilt round me. I'm going to get my knitting out, get my hands warm! Went to our club this morning. We had some people in to do a healthy eating course, it lasts 4 weeks. We have to prepare the food & then eat it. It's all free! I sat there for about 10 mins & left them to it, the people in charge were talking to us as if we were 7. I have decided I'm not going next time, I will stay at home & knit. My DD & I met up with our lovely vicar, a lady, as Oscar wants to be christened, so that's been arranged.


I hope you warm up soon.
We've had several instructors at work who talk to us like we were 7. Unfortunately I can't walk out on them. At least you didn't have to try to get your money back.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Jen's landlord is dropping another bomb on us. He doesn't like the house, (he doesn't like working on it ) and he hates being a landlord. So he wants to sell it again. We don't have the kind of credit to get a loan.


That's annoying and bad timing.
The city where I work has just allowed "accessory buildings", (garages turned into small living quarters) because there are no rental units in the area.
Anybody have a garage that can be converted?


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> If like to have that new one that mops and vacuums at the same time.. I think it's shark. . I'll have to look it up. I've not had a new vacuum in 15 years! We had hardwood floors everywhere so it didn't matter much, but our room addition has carpet and the old vacuum is a trial.


I have a Swiffer that does that, but the suction on it sucks ( :sm16: )


----------



## jinx

Nice that Ang stopped in for another visit. Great to have her prepare a delicious tasting and smelling meal.
As a complete aside when I typed stopped I spelled it stoped. Brought back memories of when I was ten and on a spelling test I got one word wrong and it was stoped. The teacher belittled me quite severely in front of the class and gave the rest of the class a treat for getting all the words correct. How important every day things can be to the rest of one's life. 


Islander said:


> Mom's getting a new stove tomorrow, her's is 15 yrs old and needs a new oven element, she was told they don't make the computer chi board for it now so if it goes she's stuck. Planned obsolescence. So I did a whole kitchen clean... every cat toy in the house must have been under that stove!
> Ang is home for another visit and did a delicious pork roast rolled in garlic, rosemary and thyme and black pepper.. the house smells awesome.
> 
> Jacky, I can't get over how much alike James Cahill is to Ronnie Sullivan. Almost looks like his son don't you think? xoxox


----------



## nitz8catz

Another dam has collapsed in cottage country, but it wasn't the one in Bracebridge. This was a smaller one not far away from that one. The army is headed there to help evacuate the houses.


----------



## jinx

Happy Wednesday. Good thinking on your part to do activities you enjoy and that are easier on your hands.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Washing is out on the line and all my 'office' work done. And as it is Wednesday it's supermarket, fish and chips and singing.
> 
> Started doing some weaving last night with my purchases from Wonderwool, it's great fun. Have decided to join the local spinners, weavers and dyers group. Finding those type of activities easier on my hands than knitting and crochet.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Nice that Ang stopped in for another visit. Great to have her prepare a delicious tasting and smelling meal.
> As a complete aside when I typed stopped I spelled it stoped. Brought back memories of when I was ten and on a spelling test I got one word wrong and it was stoped. The teacher belittled me quite severely in front of the class and gave the rest of the class a treat for getting all the words correct. How important every day things can be to the rest of one's life.


Scarred for life. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Oh dear, all that rain and snow is really causing terrible problems. Hoping the rain stops soon and lets the water recede to a reasonable level. 
Ugh, I hate when that happens. Older patterns use to call for knitting the ribbing in needles two sizes smaller than the sweater body. I always would forget to change needles. Finally I decided as a design feature I would make the ribbing on the same size needles and avoid all the angst.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EDT and 6'c (43'f). It's raining. We're under a high water shore warning and heavy rainfall warning. We've been warned to stay away from the lakeshore because of high water and 2 metre high waves.
> I knit about a foot of icord last night before I noticed the line to use the smaller needles for the icord. So I'll do it again tonight with the proper needles.
> And I didn't do a new thread here again last night.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> There's a few stupid things happened to me since I was on here last night. Good evening girls....when I left you last night my tv and frees at box in my bedroom gave up the ghost....I got John up and bless him he's sorted a temporary
> Solution for the moment. He spoke to Stephen on the phone and he's going to sort it out. With the one still downstairs broken, I either need 2 boxes, or 2 tv s or one of each. Well it's not a good month. My house insurance I'ds due...my car insurance has been paid, everything comes at once hahaha. And tomorrow my boiler gets services to keep the guarantee up. Never mind, so this morning I hung the washing out and something or someone, the size of a horse must have been in my yard and I stood in some poop...I was cross, but never mind, I went to bingos over 60's. I thought I might be in with some luck seeing is had a lot of....luck in my yard. Well,, I won $1. I mean to say. Was it worth it hahahahah. I'm glad to get in my bed tonight. I was watching judge Judy last night and couldn't get to sleep until about 4am. So I've got to have an early start in the morning as Keith will be coming to service the boiler at 9am. I'm sure something else has happened but I'm blowed if I can remember what. I'll be glad when it's Wednesday....when I look back I think of Karen, and other people I know and remind myself that these things are only material things and I have a lot to be thankful for. I still think I'm needing a break. I'm catching up now.


I sympatize with your stepping in poop. Both neighbours have dogs. The new neighbours have never finished the fence at the back of their yard so their dogs get out and come into our yard. And the other neighbours have invisible fence but keep forgetting to turn it on. And the son will sit there playing on his phone while his dogs do their business on our yard. Until I yell, then he calls them back. I have quite a few piles that I am going to shovel and dump right beside their hot tub. 
Your $1 win really doesn't cover stepping in poop. I hope you are luckier with the TVs and boxes. Maybe the TVs just need to be switched.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I like the hat and you would be able to wear your hair up underneath, if not the baseball cap!! xxxx


I usually stick my ponytail out the hole in the back of the baseball cap, so it should work well for keeping the hair out of my face.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. The highway is always slow when it's raining.
Everyone have a great day.
And I'll try to set up the new thread tonight.


----------



## jinx

Jacky hoping this next year bring you all you are wishing for. Starting with healing of your knee and the selling of your property and a never ending supply of your favorite bedtime drink.????????????


----------



## jinx

Certainly a lesson learned. I learned not to belittle wee when I am in a bad mood. It may indeed scar them for life.


Barn-dweller said:


> Scarred for life. xx


----------



## jinx

Thank you. I did indeed receive them and have these to send in return.????????????????????????????????????????????


Barn-dweller said:


> I'll send you these then xx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Have a great day, Jacky. Hope your knee is much better today.


----------



## LondonChris

I do t think I will get that one!


linkan said:


> I just realized there cost of that one I was talking about... Jeez and quackers that's alot for a vacuum ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Jacky hoping this next year bring you all you are wishing for. Starting with healing of your knee and the selling of your property and a never ending supply of your favorite bedtime drink.????????????


Thank you, sounds like quite a list when you write it down. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Have a great day, Jacky. Hope your knee is much better today.


Thank you, not a lot different from other days. Isn't today supposed to be THE day, are you still on schedule? xx


----------



## LondonChris

Thanks Pam, I didn't feel well yesterday, much better today. The boys are being christened on 16th June at our local church where they go to kids club. Oscar has been talking about why he wasn't christened & went & asked our vicar to do it, then told his mum. DD was delighted as she wants it done but her ex was totally opposed. It will be during the morning service I. Front of everyone, many of them they know. Th


Miss Pam said:


> I don't blame you for leaving or for staying home and knitting next time. Although it is great to get out among friends, too. When will the christening take place? I hope you can warm up. Sending many warm hugs your way! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

Happy birthday ????????????????????????????????????????????????????. Hope you have a good day!



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull and slightly damp Wales. Running late this morning as my alarm clock overslept. Now trying to catch up on the day. Laters. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I hope you feel better soon!


I feel worse today! And I have another meeting tonight, and more minutes to type beforehand. Gosh, I'm so stupid.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry you're not feeling so great, Janet. Sending you many warm and healing hugs and much love. xxxooo


Thanks Pam xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Good for you. I am sure you are worth it. Hoping you get rid of all the illnesses and pains that are bothering you. Wish the sun would shine daily as I believe that will make all of us feel somewhat better.


It would. This is a summer chill I think.


----------



## LondonChris

I know you will really enjoy that!



PurpleFi said:


> Not only purple but lots if other colours too. Going to dabble in natural dyes. Xx


----------



## jinx

Of course you are not stupid. Wondering if you could cut back on some of the meetings to relieve some of the tension/stress you are under. I am worrying about you. Sure hope you feel better very soon.


SaxonLady said:


> I feel worse today! And I have another meeting tonight, and more minutes to type beforehand. Gosh, I'm so stupid.


----------



## LondonChris

Poor you, can't you call in sick? Hope you soon feel much better. Sending hugs xx



SaxonLady said:


> I feel worse today! And I have another meeting tonight, and more minutes to type beforehand. Gosh, I'm so stupid.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> There's a few stupid things happened to me since I was on here last night. Good evening girls....when I left you last night my tv and frees at box in my bedroom gave up the ghost....I got John up and bless him he's sorted a temporary
> Solution for the moment. He spoke to Stephen on the phone and he's going to sort it out. With the one still downstairs broken, I either need 2 boxes, or 2 tv s or one of each. Well it's not a good month. My house insurance I'ds due...my car insurance has been paid, everything comes at once hahaha. And tomorrow my boiler gets services to keep the guarantee up. Never mind, so this morning I hung the washing out and something or someone, the size of a horse must have been in my yard and I stood in some poop...I was cross, but never mind, I went to bingos over 60's. I thought I might be in with some luck seeing is had a lot of....luck in my yard. Well,, I won $1. I mean to say. Was it worth it hahahahah. I'm glad to get in my bed tonight. I was watching judge Judy last night and couldn't get to sleep until about 4am. So I've got to have an early start in the morning as Keith will be coming to service the boiler at 9am. I'm sure something else has happened but I'm blowed if I can remember what. I'll be glad when it's Wednesday....when I look back I think of Karen, and other people I know and remind myself that these things are only material things and I have a lot to be thankful for. I still think I'm needing a break. I'm catching up now.


That was a horrible day. I hope today is much better.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Well, she married Terry Price, the school dreamboat but I have no idea if they are still together!!! :sm23: xxxx


He won't be a dreamboat now.


----------



## LondonChris

Poor you, hope you soon feel better. Can't you get out of going tonight? Hugs being sent. Xxx


SaxonLady said:


> I feel worse today! And I have another meeting tonight, and more minutes to type beforehand. Gosh, I'm so stupid.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Me too Saxy, healing hugs coming at you!! xxxx


Thanks, but don't get too close!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> When it rains.... Speaking of rain.
> ❣ my iris's are blooming ❣


So are mine! They must be in sync.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> That's kind of you not to share your cold Janet.. sending you healing hugs and a lozenge. xoxoxo


I'll take the lozenge, and keep the hug for later!


----------



## SaxonLady

Happy birthday, MayDay girl! Lots of doing nothing sounds great to me.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I have a Swiffer that does that, but the suction on it sucks ( :sm16: )


You lie. It obviously doesn't!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, sounds like quite a list when you write it down. xx


But it's no more than you deserve.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Poor you, can't you call in sick? Hope you soon feel much better. Sending hugs xx


You can only call in sick if you work for someone. I can relax tomorrow, until 3 o'clock when I have to collect the twins.


----------



## Xiang

Hello every one, it seems a few of you have contracted a dose of Spring fever, I hope that nobody gets very ill with it, and your immune systems increases in strength, and cures you! 
Healing hugs coming to all of those who need them!????????????????????????
I am now going to catch up on your chats! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Happy birthday ????????????????????????????????????????????????????. Hope you have a good day!


Thanks Chris. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Happy birthday, MayDay girl! Lots of doing nothing sounds great to me.


Thanks Janet, stuck to it so far. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> But it's no more than you deserve.


Wish the relevant people would think that way. xx :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Lisa I think it's just that we need another day out together. Pack a lunch, go down to the river .. knit by the river . Or even just at your house. We still gotta go through your needles lol. ???? That'll bring the mojo back maybe ????


Can I come too? We can meet on one of the South Sea Islands, halfway between West Coast of USA, and the East Coast of Australia! xoxoxo????????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I bet it's the Aussie!! Me too!! I used to like Robert Downey Jnr in Ally Mcbeale but after all his problems, he seems to have lost his looks somewhat! now, Chris Pine.........!! :sm09: xxxx


Definitely, but only because he is the tallest one, amongst them, and that makes him just a little taller than I am! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Wishing you a very happy Birthday, dear Nitzi!!! xxxx


From me also, Mav! xoxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, not a lot different from other days. Isn't today supposed to be THE day, are you still on schedule? xx


No, and my usual good and patient nature is disappearing fast. We plan to be down there next week and I'll sit on them until done and closed! They appear to be very linear in their thinking and working without preplanning to have the next project's materials to be there when ready to be done. Also, they're making decisions out of expediency rather than logic and making dumb choices. For instance, using the gray grout from the master bath's gray tiled shower also for the bright white subway tiles in the other two bathrooms rather than go out to get white grout which is readily available and wouldn't delay it much at all. I will paint the grout rather than have them redo it, but they sure heard my dismay in how those two showers look. They better do the tile around the fireplace correctly (as directed)!

We came back to snow on Saturday and it's been raining ever since. So that's not helping my disposition. This kind of weather triggers migraines so I'm doubling up on the Feverfew herbal supplement which thankfully is keeping them at bay. There is flooding all over, butas much as in Davenport, Iowa. The mighty Mississippi is overflowing everywhere.

https://www.desmoinesregister.com/story/news/2019/04/30/davenport-iowa-flooding-hesco-barrier-downtown-water-rescues-2019-memories-1993-mississippi-river/3632984002/


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EDT and 1'C (34'F). It's sunny right now, but rain is forecast for this afternoon. We had heavy snow flurries on Saturday, but we went to Local Yarn Store day anyway. DD and I sat at the store and yarn tasted all the summer yarns. (And some came home with me). DD actually crocheted almost a full blanket with some fluffy yarn that she bought in the store. Usually, after an hour, she wants to go home.
> The flooding has become worse. Bracebridge is over record levels for flooding. The army has been called in to help evacuate people as they fear the dam in Bracebridge is going to collapse since the water has been flowing over it for a week now. The army also evacuated thousands in the city of Ottawa just before a dam broke there. And the water control people won't open the flood gates at Cornwall because Montreal is already facing flooding so Lake Ontario is too high and Toronto will be flooding soon as the water flows down the rivers to Lake Ontario.
> i just noticed there is a strange cat sitting on the bench at the back of the yard. I haven't put any bird food out yet. Maybe he's waiting for the birds to come..


I hope the Dam doesn't break, and cause more havoc, than has already happened; although some canoes ????‍♀????‍♂
would come in handy (or perhaps some ????‍♀????‍♂ surfboards (for those who are more athletic), for a huge mob of people, in your region! :sm06: :sm09: xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Birthday Jacky


Happy Birthday from me, too, Jacky! I hope it's a great day for you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Scarred for life. xx


And very wrong and unfair of the teacher to do that to you! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> That was last weekend, we've got the heat on and lit the log burner when we came home. It was 3C here this morning when we went out. xxxx





nitz8catz said:


> If I had a log burner, it would be on too.


I actually had to wear my jeans, *AND[(b] a jacket to Craft today.???? I also needed to wear my Ugg Boots for the first time this year; ???????? due to the Winter temperatures finally getting here! ????????????*


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Thanks Pam, I didn't feel well yesterday, much better today. The boys are being christened on 16th June at our local church where they go to kids club. Oscar has been talking about why he wasn't christened & went & asked our vicar to do it, then told his mum. DD was delighted as she wants it done but her ex was totally opposed. It will be during the morning service I. Front of everyone, many of them they know. Th


I hope you are feeling better. That is great that Oscar did that and well done to him for taking the initiative on it. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> And I just need to go south to run into a Lake. It really helps with directions. Lake Ontario had pretty colours this last weekend. There was tropical turquoise along the shore and navy blue further out.


That would have been beautiful to see!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I use 140 pieces and rotation, just for more fun.


I have tried the Rotation level, but it just didn't agree with me, So I just do the largest ones, and they work just fine most times, but if my brain gets too fuzzy, Inmight drop back to the larger pieces, or just leave the games alone, for a short time!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now. I need to fill all the bird feeders. It's cold out so the birds need some seed. And the highway is blocked near where I work.
> And I didn't set up a new thread.
> Everyone have a great day.


We couldjust wait & see if one of the Moderators will check in on us, and open a new thread for us! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Can I come too? We can meet on one of the South Sea Islands, halfway between West Coast of USA, and the East Coast of Australia! xoxoxo????????????????


Of course, we'll be waiting for you on the beach ❣????
I miss the beach.. I really need a trip to Florida again soon too.


----------



## linkan

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Jacky????????❣❣????❣❣????????????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> No, and my usual good and patient nature is disappearing fast. We plan to be down there next week and I'll sit on them until done and closed! They appear to be very linear in their thinking and working without preplanning to have the next project's materials to be there when ready to be done. Also, they're making decisions out of expediency rather than logic and making dumb choices. For instance, using the gray grout from the master bath's gray tiled shower also for the bright white subway tiles in the other two bathrooms rather than go out to get white grout which is readily available and wouldn't delay it much at all. I will paint the grout rather than have them redo it, but they sure heard my dismay in how those two showers look. They better do the tile around the fireplace correctly (as directed)!
> 
> We came back to snow on Saturday and it's been raining ever since. So that's not helping my disposition. This kind of weather triggers migraines so I'm doubling up on the Feverfew herbal supplement which thankfully is keeping them at bay. There is flooding all over, butas much as in Davenport, Iowa. The mighty Mississippi is overflowing everywhere.
> 
> https://www.desmoinesregister.com/story/news/2019/04/30/davenport-iowa-flooding-hesco-barrier-downtown-water-rescues-2019-memories-1993-mississippi-river/3632984002/


You don't have to tell me about being patient, I think I ran out of mine months ago, you really have to make your presence felt to keep things in order and moving. I don't think any man can think logically or forward plan and to multi-task by doing both together is completely beyond them. Fingers crossed you can put the boot in next week. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Birthday from me, too, Jacky! I hope it's a great day for you! xxxooo


Thanks Pam, did have a phone call from my bridesmaid in Australia which brightened my day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Jacky????????❣❣????❣❣????????????????????????


Thank you. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> You don't have to tell me about being patient, I think I ran out of mine months ago, you really have to make your presence felt to keep things in order and moving. I don't think any man can think logically or forward plan and to multi-task by doing both together is completely beyond them. Fingers crossed you can put the boot in next week. xx


Well said and so true! :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks Pam, did have a phone call from my bridesmaid in Australia which brightened my day. xx


That must have brought a smile to your heart! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That's why we had to get a new dishwasher. The computer board went and that model of dishwasher had been discontinued about 7 years ago.
> All my cats like storing their toys under the stove. I pull them all out and put them in their toy bucket and they fish them out of the bucket and put them back under the stove in about an hour.


That's so cute! Annoying, but cute!!
:sm23: xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> How disappointing. You all put a lot of work in on that place. Wishing the landlord back luck selling the place. If he is a good friend have you considered a land contract? I think that is what it is called.


Also, I would have thought he had to give a longer notice to quit, I think it would be 3 months over here, that would give you all time to find somewhere else? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I have a Swiffer that does that, but the suction on it sucks ( :sm16: )


...or doesn't!!!  :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Nice that Ang stopped in for another visit. Great to have her prepare a delicious tasting and smelling meal.
> As a complete aside when I typed stopped I spelled it stoped. Brought back memories of when I was ten and on a spelling test I got one word wrong and it was stoped. The teacher belittled me quite severely in front of the class and gave the rest of the class a treat for getting all the words correct. How important every day things can be to the rest of one's life.


I sincerely hope that things have changed in schools by now, that sort of thing could have lost you your confidence forever xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I sympatize with your stepping in poop. Both neighbours have dogs. The new neighbours have never finished the fence at the back of their yard so their dogs get out and come into our yard. And the other neighbours have invisible fence but keep forgetting to turn it on. And the son will sit there playing on his phone while his dogs do their business on our yard. Until I yell, then he calls them back. I have quite a few piles that I am going to shovel and dump right beside their hot tub.
> Your $1 win really doesn't cover stepping in poop. I hope you are luckier with the TVs and boxes. Maybe the TVs just need to be switched.


Sorry you have such ignorant neighbours, I might consider putting it IN the hot tub!!! :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> I do t think I will get that one!


I can really recommend the Gtech package, I love it!! Was down your way today to buy DH's new computer, got it at PC World, almost at the end of your road!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Thanks Pam, I didn't feel well yesterday, much better today. The boys are being christened on 16th June at our local church where they go to kids club. Oscar has been talking about why he wasn't christened & went & asked our vicar to do it, then told his mum. DD was delighted as she wants it done but her ex was totally opposed. It will be during the morning service I. Front of everyone, many of them they know. Th


Oh that's lovely and so nice that he all but organised it himself!! They are such sweet boys!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Jacky hoping this next year bring you all you are wishing for. Starting with healing of your knee and the selling of your property and a never ending supply of your favorite bedtime drink.????????????


That is such a nice birthday wish Judith. xxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I feel worse today! And I have another meeting tonight, and more minutes to type beforehand. Gosh, I'm so stupid.


Stop beating yourself up, it won't make you feel better but worse!!! I bet the rest of the committee just wouldn't go to the meeting if they were as poorly as you, you're only human!! Sending you healing hugs!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> He won't be a dreamboat now.


That's very true, would love to see what they both look like now!! :sm15: xxxx

Have just found the smug one on Facebook and sent her a friend request....no sign of a DH among her friends!!!


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Happy birthday, MayDay girl! Lots of doing nothing sounds great to me.


I think ???? May ???? is a beautiful month to be born in. Sending you ❤ and wishes from across the pond Jacky for a Happy Birthday. Wish we could share a piece of cake together sister! :sm02:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Can I come too? We can meet on one of the South Sea Islands, halfway between West Coast of USA, and the East Coast of Australia! xoxoxo????????????????


Oooh, doesn't that sound like utter bliss?!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> No, and my usual good and patient nature is disappearing fast. We plan to be down there next week and I'll sit on them until done and closed! They appear to be very linear in their thinking and working without preplanning to have the next project's materials to be there when ready to be done. Also, they're making decisions out of expediency rather than logic and making dumb choices. For instance, using the gray grout from the master bath's gray tiled shower also for the bright white subway tiles in the other two bathrooms rather than go out to get white grout which is readily available and wouldn't delay it much at all. I will paint the grout rather than have them redo it, but they sure heard my dismay in how those two showers look. They better do the tile around the fireplace correctly (as directed)!
> 
> We came back to snow on Saturday and it's been raining ever since. So that's not helping my disposition. This kind of weather triggers migraines so I'm doubling up on the Feverfew herbal supplement which thankfully is keeping them at bay. There is flooding all over, butas much as in Davenport, Iowa. The mighty Mississippi is overflowing everywhere.
> 
> https://www.desmoinesregister.com/story/news/2019/04/30/davenport-iowa-flooding-hesco-barrier-downtown-water-rescues-2019-memories-1993-mississippi-river/3632984002/


Oh my goodness, that's just terrible, is this all down to global warming? If it is, we had all better start developing gills!

I'm so sorry things are dragging out at your new home, it's really now acceptable but I know you would have made them aware of that!! Hope it all comes together for you both very soon! xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh my goodness, that's just terrible, is this all down to global warming? If it is, we had all better start developing gills!
> 
> I'm so sorry things are dragging out at your new home, it's really now acceptable but I know you would have made them aware of that!! Hope it all comes together for you both very soon! xxxxx


Me, too, Jeanette! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

My iris's


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I think ???? May ???? is a beautiful month to be born in. Sending you ❤ and wishes from across the pond Jacky for a Happy Birthday. Wish we could share a piece of cake together sister! :sm02:


Thanks Trish, love the look of that cake. I only just made it into May. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> My iris's


Beautiful, must go and see if my blue ones are out. xx


----------



## London Girl

London Girl said:


> Oh my goodness, that's just terrible, is this all down to global warming? If it is, we had all better start developing gills!
> 
> I'm so sorry things are dragging out at your new home, it's really now acceptable but I know you would have made them aware of that!! Hope it all comes together for you both very soon! xxxxx


Sorry Jeanette that was mean to say 'it's really NOT acceptable'!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> My iris's


Gorgeous, how joyful!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:



> Sorry Jeanette that was mean to say 'it's really NOT acceptable'!! xxxx


Don't worry..I caught it.


----------



## binkbrice

Happy Birthday Jacky!!????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Happy Birthday Jacky!!????????


Thank you, now waiting for TM time. xx


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> My iris's


All of mine have died :sm13:


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> My iris's


A house around the corner has the prettiest purple ones!


----------



## binkbrice

Michael has started the last month of school of with being sick he has Strep throat......again!!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's Wednesday and I'm at Stephens. I toyed with the idea of not coming but think I was just being lazy. Anyway I'm here. I had the boiler man today and he also mended my hot tap in the bathroom. It broke when he took it off. It's so old, anyway I Can use the hot tap again. June you know what I mean.....Donna didn't come today as she was having her treatment and there was a delay. That's fine by me. As long as she gets seen to. No problems. 

Andrew next door drove his car for the first time in five weeks since his hip operation. He's done very well. I haven't a lot of news, so I'll leave it at that, and catch up. Hope you are all ok.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh I didn't notice that, but there's a lad who's going to go far, so calm around the table. xx


Happy birthday Jackie hope you have a great day.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Nice that Ang stopped in for another visit. Great to have her prepare a delicious tasting and smelling meal.
> As a complete aside when I typed stopped I spelled it stoped. Brought back memories of when I was ten and on a spelling test I got one word wrong and it was stoped. The teacher belittled me quite severely in front of the class and gave the rest of the class a treat for getting all the words correct. How important every day things can be to the rest of one's life.


She wasn't a very professional teacher was she? That type are bullies. I had a couple of them.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Happy birthday Jackie hope you have a great day.


Thanks Susan, just a normal day. xx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Of course you are not stupid. Wondering if you could cut back on some of the meetings to relieve some of the tension/stress you are under. I am worrying about you. Sure hope you feel better very soon.


Jinx since we have known Janet she's been going to cut down, but it never seems to happen. Am I right Janet? You're just a girls that can't say no. ,,,,,,!????


----------



## LondonChris

You should have rung we could of had a cuppa. Hope he enjoys his computer. I will have a look at the 
Gtech. It does look good. I’ve been in all day, our new dishwasher drove down. Before the man came I said to Bill, hope it’s still plugged in. Guess what, the plug had fallen out. Bill hadn’t checked that because he couldn’t move the machine. All fine now..


----------



## LondonChris

My favourite flower, especially the blue ons. DD always buys me some for Mother's Day. This year I got a cup & saucer with an iris on it.


linkan said:


> My iris's


----------



## LondonChris

I think so, super proud of them all.


London Girl said:


> Oh that's lovely and so nice that he all but organised it himself!! They are such sweet boys!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Michael has started the last month of school of with being sick he has Strep throat......again!!


Not again! Poor little guy. Sending him many gentle and healing hugs. And to you, too! ????????????????xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> My iris's


So pretty, Angela! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-603961-1.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## run4fittness

linkan said:


> My iris's


Beautiful, mine are not blooming yet.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Hello every one, it seems a few of you have contracted a dose of Spring fever, I hope that nobody gets very ill with it, and your immune systems increases in strength, and cures you!
> Healing hugs coming to all of those who need them!????????????????????????
> I am now going to catch up on your chats! xoxoxo


Thanks for the healing hugs. I need them


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks for the healing hugs. I need them


Hope you're feeling a bit better today, we've moved to a new thingy, can't remember what it's called. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Stop beating yourself up, it won't make you feel better but worse!!! I bet the rest of the committee just wouldn't go to the meeting if they were as poorly as you, you're only human!! Sending you healing hugs!! xxxxx


There were only 5 of us so it was a nice quick meeting, and I had a glass of Rose.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I think ???? May ???? is a beautiful month to be born in. Sending you ❤ and wishes from across the pond Jacky for a Happy Birthday. Wish we could share a piece of cake together sister! :sm02:


Especially that one!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> My iris's


How angelic are they.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Beautiful, must go and see if my blue ones are out. xx


Mine are blue.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-603961-1.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's Wednesday and I'm at Stephens. I toyed with the idea of not coming but think I was just being lazy. Anyway I'm here. I had the boiler man today and he also mended my hot tap in the bathroom. It broke when he took it off. It's so old, anyway I Can use the hot tap again. June you know what I mean.....Donna didn't come today as she was having her treatment and there was a delay. That's fine by me. As long as she gets seen to. No problems.
> 
> Andrew next door drove his car for the first time in five weeks since his hip operation. He's done very well. I haven't a lot of news, so I'll leave it at that, and catch up. Hope you are all ok.


Well done Andrew and good luck Donna. I hope all goes well.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Jinx since we have known Janet she's been going to cut down, but it never seems to happen. Am I right Janet? You're just a girls that can't say no. ,,,,,,!????


Hangs her head in shame and mutters under her breath.... I have cut back a few things and got some help. Just not enough, and an over demanding DH doesn't help.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-603961-2.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## Roses and cats

linkan said:


> My iris's


Your irises are beautiful.


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I have to type fast because I've only got 17% battery left so I may have to go soon. I'm home now, I've been to see my Albert and went to Asda too. Had a cup of tea and a shortcake with marg. Tomorrow is my day, pamper myself and do nothing in particular. I've no news today to speak of so I'll try and catchup. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

How beautiful, my favourite flower, unfortunately they don't seem to enjoy being in my garden.


linkan said:


> My iris's


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-630148-122.html
and continue the conversation.


----------

